# Netflix recommendations



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2013)

UK Netflix,  primarily. If you want to recommend US Netflix stuff,  please state clearly that's where it's available. 

So,  there's a lot of dross on Netflix,  and a few out and out classics. Buffy,  BB,  life on Mars,  24. 

But there's also plenty of obscure stuff.  The booth at the end,  is something I've recently been enjoying. Intelligence, as well. Check them both out,  for quality drama,  that hasn't got the publicity of the above examples. You'll know whether your interested enough to carry on after the first episode,  in both cases. 

Please make your own suggestions,  especially if it's something you discovered just browsing through.  Ta.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 3, 2013)

House Of Cards, Orange Is The New Black.


----------



## snadge (Oct 3, 2013)

Been watching Contnuum, not bad sci fi type shooter, on US Netfilx I think, I use Media hint addon.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 3, 2013)

Fillums as well,  please.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 3, 2013)

afterlife


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 3, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> House Of Cards, Orange Is The New Black.



I got kind of bored of the latter after about 6 episodes, and I don't get bored easily. I really wanted to like though.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

Can this be just a general review kind of thing, too? I've not watched much just by stumbling that has turned out to be good, but if we can recommend stuff to avoid then that's surely useful, too?

Cashback (film) - Absolute shite. Avoid.
Mutant Girls Squad (film, US) - Not great but utterly ridiculous, so it's watchable.
Hemlock Grove (series) - Absolute shite. Netflix's version of Twilight. Avoid.
Upstream Color (film, US) - Really interesting. Well worth a watch.
The Babysitters (film, US) - Awful. Avoid.
Rubber (film, US) - Fantastic bit of satire, but seems to polarise. I'd say give it a try. You'll know if it's for you within 15 minutes.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

Kill, Baby...Kill! (film, US) - Italian horror from the 60s. Quite dated but well worth a watch.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

Hemlock Grove was shit but I still really enjoyed it 

Lie to Me with Tim Roth was ridiculous but very good at the same time imho


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

Fringe. Great Sci Fi cop drama mix.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Hemlock Grove was shit but I still really enjoyed it
> 
> Lie to Me with Tim Roth was ridiculous but very good at the same time imho



I watched two episodes and to be honest, I couldn't even follow it. I don't remember being stoned or drunk  It just seemed bizarre to me, and not well written.

Anyway, I'm not the target audience for it, clearly.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2013)

Archer.  

http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2012/mar/14/arrested-development-watch-archer

Couple of mst3k's on there too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Fringe. Great Sci Fi cop drama mix.



Yeah, Fringe is basically a more scientific X-Files for the modern age. On that note, I'm rewatching X-Files from the beginning again on Netflix right now (US, not sure if it's on UK).

Also watching Parks and Recreation (US). Took a while to get going, but I'm midway through the 2nd season now and really enjoying it. Sort of like The (US) Office but different. I adore Leslie Knope.

I watched Orange is the New Black twice 

Nurse Jackie - last time I looked not all current seasons were available, but perhaps that's changed since. Really got sucked in. Her life is absolutely fucked up, and yet it doesn't treat her terrible choices in life with any kind of judgement - she just does what she does. She doesn't try to apologise for it, there's no moralising, she just is who she is. It's brilliant.

Keep meaning to get around to watching Firefly, never seen it before. And a rewatch of Buffy is in order at some point. There are only so many hours in the day though, frankly. I think US Netflix has Babylon 5 too 

I'm so glad I splashed out on a Netflix sub. A million times better than shitty Lovefilm.


----------



## baffled (Oct 3, 2013)

If you can get on the Canadian site then Rectify is a superb slow burning drama.

On the UK site Damages and Justified are well worth your time.

On the US site there's a documentary/film called The Imposter that's pretty good, wasn't sure where it was going at the beginning but glad I stuck with it.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

Damages is one of the best things I have seen in a long time.


----------



## snadge (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh, and Trailer Park Boys is funny as fuck, great stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

My head has been a bit busy atm so I have mainly been sitting up watching old period dramas on it for shame


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

American Horror Story (series) - Good. I've only seen series one and that was enjoyable enough, but apparently series two is miles better. Sadly it isn't on either US nor UK Netflix yet. Each series is stand-alone, so don't worry about having to wait too long for a conclusion.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> American Horror Story (series) - Good. I've only seen series one and that was enjoyable enough, but apparently series two is miles better. Sadly it isn't on either US nor UK Netflix yet. Each series is stand-alone, so don't worry about having to wait too long for a conclusion.



They are both excellent!
I personally preffered the second one but they are both really good. 
New one starts "Coven" on Sfx in a week or so.


----------



## baffled (Oct 3, 2013)

A few things that I've got on my list to watch, think these are all on the UK site.

Downfall
The Lives of Others
The Baader Meinhof Complex
5 Broken Cameras


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2013)

Frasier, Louis, 30 Rock.  Not sure which one they're on, I've got both.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 4, 2013)

The Conversation (film) - One of the best films I've seen for ages. Won loads of awards apparently but I hadn't heard of it until I stumbled on it on Netflix


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 5, 2013)

This might be of interest - every netflix show arranged in order by its IMDBviewer rating.  LINK

Watch 'it's always sunny in philadelphia', a funny/mental sitcom.

Edit: I think some of these are on US netflix only.


----------



## la ressistance (Oct 6, 2013)

The last gladiators.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 10, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Intelligence,



Cheers for the steer on this. It's brilliant. I got well into it after watching the pilot, then watched the entire first series over the weekend. Normally I probably wouldn't have bothered with a Canadian series but this is slick and thoroughly compelling. Kind of Spooks meets the Soprano's in Vancouver. Ace.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 10, 2013)

I really liked Touch, and Sherlock. Both good mystery/chase series.

Mrs reckoned Lie to Me was good, more for the main character than the storylines though.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also watching Parks and Recreation (US). Took a while to get going, but I'm midway through the 2nd season now and really enjoying it. Sort of like The (US) Office but different. I adore Leslie Knope.


 
It just gets better and better. Ron Swanson is my actual hero 

As for recommendations, let you know. Just got Netflix so I could finally catch up on Breaking Bad. Let you know what else I find!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 30, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> American Horror Story (series) - Good. I've only seen series one and that was enjoyable enough, but apparently series two is miles better. Sadly it isn't on either US nor UK Netflix yet. Each series is stand-alone, so don't worry about having to wait too long for a conclusion.


Series 2 now on Netflix (US)


----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2013)

Watched Super8 the other night, Spielberg & JJ Abrahams feel good sci fi. Rather enjoyed mesen


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wild Bill. Great british film.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 30, 2013)

Indeed, Parks&Rec has been getting better and better. I'm midway through season 5 now, trying to slow down since the most recent season isn't on there yet.

I also watched Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood recently. Wow. Fucking brilliant stuff. The last few episodes are missing unfortunately, but they are available to download elsewhere.

Currently watching Twin Peaks, Supernatural, Buffy and Leverage. (I have mediahint installed so I watch US Netflix most of the time)


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 31, 2013)

Agree on parks and recreation.  Always sunny in Philadelphia
Is brilliant if you like dark humour. Charlie Kelly is a magnificent character
...took me a while to get it but have watched all episodes several times.  Wilfred is good if you like speaking rude dog things.  The imaginarium of dr Patnasas is fantastic.  Upside down is good visually.  I have a soft spot for californication as we'llwe'll


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2014)

My kids want to know when films currently on at the cinema are going to appear on Netflix. They're not interested in a long description of the legal complications of production company licensing agreements, so I've found this site showing the dates they're adding stuff, as well as the most popular stuff:

http://www.movieinsider.com/netflix/-/2014/

Any more like this or better?


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2014)

Blog updated daily showing the complete list of what's available on the UK & US versions and release dates of what's coming up:

http://netflixukcompletelist.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2014)

http://whats-on-netflix.com/whats-new/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 15, 2014)

What's netflix like for martial arts/wuxia?


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> What's netflix like for martial arts/wuxia?


Watched The Raid on there a couple of weeks back, that's a bit brutal!


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2014)

Lost Girl is somewhere between dreadful and brilliant. I was a bit baffled by it at first bit have now watched three series. kittyP  you might like it


----------



## dervish (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been watching Lie to me recently, the first series is alright, it gets a lot better about halfway through the second series though. Watched a documentary about micro expressions and was pleasantly surprised that a lot of the science in Lie to me actually stands up. Made it a lot more enjoyable to watch. 

Other than that, Firefly is fantastic, I've watched the first ep of house of cards and will probably continue with it when I have time.


----------



## kittyP (Jan 15, 2014)

Manter said:


> Lost Girl is somewhere between dreadful and brilliant. I was a bit baffled by it at first bit have now watched three series. kittyP  you might like it



Ha 
I did start watching it with Badgers. He really didn't like it but I thought as you, it was awful but quite watchable. 
I completely forgot about it. 
Will have a look again later


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 6, 2014)

Gurren lagan is back on Netflix UK. Finally some decent Anime to watch on it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2014)

When I looked last all the  anime on netfilx was dubbed.

Ruined.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 10, 2014)

Can someone point me in the right direction for accessing the US version of netflix please?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 10, 2014)

if its just through a browser it should be as simple as paying for a VPN service or something like mediahint


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 10, 2014)

Grandma Death said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction for accessing the US version of netflix please?



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/get-us-netflix-hulu-etc-in-the-uk.305916/

And I don't pay for it, but it works fine...


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 10, 2014)

also just watched Safety Not Guaranteed on US Netflix, strange film about time travel but not really, ticks all the indie cliche boxes but enjoyable waste of a wet Sunday afternoon


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 10, 2014)

Grandma Death said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction for accessing the US version of netflix please?



https://hola.org/


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> also just watched Safety Not Guaranteed on US Netflix, strange film about time travel but not really, ticks all the indie cliche boxes but enjoyable waste of a wet Sunday afternoon


I liked that so much I gave copies of it to my kids at Xmas. Really liked his false ear.the young woman in it is the intern in parks and recs.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 11, 2014)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> When I looked last all the  anime on netfilx was dubbed.
> 
> Ruined.



Gurran Lagan has both English and Japanese languages! 

eta: not much else on there at the moment though, but it's a start!


----------



## bmd (Aug 11, 2014)

Have you seen The Square Jon?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2014)

Kill la Kill is on Netflix UK! In Japanese too. An amazing anime series from last year.


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned suits? Surprisingly entertaining.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've been watching Bojack Horseman. Its not very funny tbh.


----------



## Manter (Sep 7, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> I've been watching Bojack Horseman. Its not very funny tbh.


I like it. V v sarcastic


----------



## zenie (Sep 8, 2014)

Dislocated ankle so watched first season of The Killing today. Thought it was really good!


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 8, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> I've been watching Bojack Horseman. Its not very funny tbh.



I tried it. Didn't like it.


----------



## girasol (Sep 8, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> I've been watching Bojack Horseman. Its not very funny tbh.



Finished it yesterday, really enjoyed it.  It's not funny hahaha but it's well observed, like a good Hollywood satire should be.  And it can be quite dark too.

Once I'm done with Battlestar Galactica (which is superb!) I want to take a break from TV, have hardly done any reading since we got Netflix 

Damages was pretty decent, that was one discovered through browsing, I just randomly watched one episode and ended up watching the whole thing.  It got a bit repetitive, so could have been one series shorter.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> I like it. V v sarcastic


We've just started watching this, great stuff!


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just seen theres a new series of Trailer Park Boys, gonna have a butchers at that.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2014)

Manter said:


> Has anyone mentioned suits? Surprisingly entertaining.


I was recommended this the other day. Been re-watching The Shield recently (also recommended), so might have a break and try this for a while.


----------



## lolo (Sep 9, 2014)

i am watching *the thick of it*, never saw them all on tv at the time, so good - best swears on TV
Am trying *the league*, it is good but i don't love it yet, not like Sunny in philadelphia which is amazing
"day man ah ah aaaaaaah"


----------



## ibilly99 (Sep 9, 2014)

All 4 series 36 episodes of The Tudors - addictive,sumptious Henry 8th schlock must of cost a fortune, and some stretching of the truth but really brings the past and machinations of power to life. Felt bereft when we had seen the last episode.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 10, 2014)

Films: City Of God, followed by City Of Men. Tough to watch in places due to violence but great film making.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 4, 2014)

I try to find 
*8½ (1963) is not available on Neflix so is not that good, I try to search other films is most of Hollywood cheap fighting films.*


----------



## girasol (Nov 4, 2014)

I watched 'Californication' very recently. Then started watching it again. I don't know why I didn't watch it first time around, I remember it being on tv... It's excellent, and it's very funny.

And surprisingly touching, I love Beca and Hank's relationship.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2014)

Bumpety-bump.

Just for a  couple of "heads ups":

- Bambi has recently turned up...  but more excitingly, "Scrooged" is on there.


Also, I watched "Black Christmas" last week, which - made in 1974 - is apparently, possibly the first late-teenage-girls-don't-go-upstairs 'slasher' movie. Stars Olivia Hussey (Zefferelli's Juilet) and Margot Kidder (Lois Lane - brilliant in this).


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2014)

:Less festively - we've been working our way through 'House'.   It's perfect background telly: doesn't require close attention...  Good mix of funny and dramatic...  Engaging performances...  Bloody loads of episodes.


----------



## dervish (Dec 12, 2014)

Stuck for something to watch so I put on phone shop, I had watched the first ep before and not found it very funny, but this time around it's bloody hilarious.


----------



## baffled (Dec 12, 2014)

Get Santa has appeared on the US site, only just in the cinema over here.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 12, 2014)

dervish said:


> Stuck for something to watch so I put on phone shop, I had watched the first ep before and not found it very funny, but this time around it's bloody hilarious.



Phone Shop is great.


----------



## girasol (Feb 9, 2015)

Watched 'Frank' last night.  Very good.  I didn't know what it was about and had no expectations - and turned out to be one of the best movies I've seen in a while.

Portlandia is ok too, comedy sketch...  On season 2 now, I usually watch it when I have 20 minutes to kill.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2015)

Generation War if you have 4.5 hours to spare and like WW2 dramas.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 15, 2015)

I agree that Frank is good. 

I've been watching The L Word. I dislike all the characters apart from one but can't stop watching it.


----------



## Mapped (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm going US tomorrow, had enough of the lack of content on UK Netflix. I was using US when I was in Aus and it's much better.


----------



## zenie (Feb 15, 2015)

Mapped said:


> I'm going US tomorrow, had enough of the lack of content on UK Netflix. I was using US when I was in Aus and it's much better.



I thought they'd stopped you being able to do that?!


----------



## Mapped (Feb 15, 2015)

zenie said:


> I thought they'd stopped you being able to do that?!



Where there's a will there's a way  I did it in Aus, where they're not allowed netflix. It's definitely still possible. There was a load of rubbish in the media to keep rights holders happy, but they earn way too much money out of people using smart dns and other routes to bother clamping down on it.

My netflix account is actually a US one and my 'zip code' is 90210  I think I get it a bit cheaper doing it that way too.


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone said 'Locke' yet? Watched this weekend. Tom Hardy, in a car, making concrete sound interesting . Pretty good .


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 16, 2015)

A fumbs up for both Locke (film) and Generation War (3 part, German language/subtitles).


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2015)

Frances Ha(2012) - lovely indie film: about a 27 year old woman's life in New York.

"...the story is not about relationships being the necessary ingredient of a woman's self-esteem, but simply one component of an internal growth process"


----------



## girasol (Mar 13, 2015)

So I've had time to explore Netflix lately, here are some more gems I found

Harold and Maude (I had watched it before, but watched it again yesterday, it has stood the test of time!  So so very good!)

Blue is the warmest colour.  I had avoided it due to its length, but I watched in two sittings, although the first one was two hours and I only stopped because I had stuff to do, it's quite engrossing.  Also I had forgotten the furore about the sex scenes when it first came out about two years ago and was a bit surprised when the scene(s) came on and seemed to last forever  AWKWARD!  Nonetheless, they felt necessary to tell the whole story somehow.  And they weren't having sex, they were actually making love, cheesy as it sounds!


----------



## mod (Mar 13, 2015)

girasol said:


> Anyone said 'Locke' yet? Watched this weekend. Tom Hardy, in a car, making concrete sound interesting . Pretty good .



I thought this was very good too


----------



## girasol (Mar 16, 2015)

Another really good one, a documentary, there are lots of great documentaries on Netflix, last night I watched the one on Bukowski, Born into this.  He looks menacing to begin with, but he's a joy to listen to and by the end of it I wished I met him.  What a warm, intelligent man.  A mess!  But an amazing mess.


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 16, 2015)

Watched and thoroughly enjoyed 'we are the best' - three schoolgirls start up a punk band. Really wonderful movie


----------



## girasol (Apr 3, 2015)

Just finishing 'Bloodline'... Made me glad I am an only child 

Gets darker as it progresses and the cinematography is pleasing.  It shows family guilt in a way I haven't seen done before.  Very interesting.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not sure it counts as a recommendation, but i'm currently devouring 'Once Upon a Time.  It's utter tosh - similar concept to Grimm, but makes Grimm look edgy and intelligent.

However, in its favour:

- Robert Carlisle
- Other three leads are women and the whole thing is very beschdel-friendly
- captain hook is peerless eyecandy


----------



## baffled (Apr 3, 2015)

girasol said:


> Just finishing 'Bloodline'... Made me glad I am an only child
> 
> Gets darker as it progresses and the cinematography is pleasing.  It shows family guilt in a way I haven't seen done before.  Very interesting.




I struggled with the first few episodes as it's quite slow but glad I stuck with it as it ended up being very good.


----------



## girasol (Apr 3, 2015)

baffled said:


> I struggled with the first few episodes as it's quite slow but glad I stuck with it as it ended up being very good.



Yeah, me too, glad I stuck with it   Something kept me coming back for more.  I think it was Danny. Great character! Have two episodes left...


----------



## girasol (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh, wow. I don't think they should do a second series. I think they are the same people who wrote Damages and that dragged on for too long.

Having finished it now I really recommend it, but don't see the point in making another season... Last two episodes were excellent!


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm watching Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and I'm not disappointed.

Actual belly laughter.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 4, 2015)

Shows which are a bit too "gimicky" for my liking, but the pilot is worth a go, where you see the best of the gimmick, before the show spirals off into increasingly desperate plotting and general silliness.

Lie To Me
Suits
The Unit

See also, House, although by all accounts they milked a few pretty decent seasons out of it before the writing became too blatantly formulaic, obvious and predictable.  All on UK Netflix right now, if you want an hour of mildly diverting entertainment here and there over the bank holiday.

Trailer made bloodline look a bit dull. Worth a go, you say?


----------



## girasol (Apr 4, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Trailer made bloodline look a bit dull. Worth a go, you say?



Well, dunno what you like but I would say so, yes...

Literally finished it just now, see earlier posts.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2015)

I rather liked "lie to me".


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm watching Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and I'm not disappointed.
> 
> Actual belly laughter.


I watched them all over a weekend. [emoji33] It's funny but also very sweet. Wasn't it written by Tina Fey? I really liked it, especially Titus. [emoji4]


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2015)

I also liked Kimmy Schmidt; it's interesting as the coverage has both praised the female characters but there's also been some backlash about its treatment of minority characters (particularly Dong, I think).

Just finished S3 of House of Cards - not without it's good moments, but getting a bit bored now.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 4, 2015)

girasol said:


> Well, dunno what you like but I would say so, yes...
> 
> Literally finished it just now, see earlier posts.



Sod it, I'm giving it a go.



spanglechick said:


> I rather liked "lie to me".



It doesn't seem bad. Tim Roth and that. Just that the central premise is a gimmick, one which I'm not sure will stand up to a weekly story formula.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2015)

Mapped said:


> My netflix account is actually a US one and my 'zip code' is 90210  I think I get it a bit cheaper doing it that way too.



I've lost count of the things I've signed up to in the past with that zip code. Most subscription services in the US myust have an unusually high number of users in that area


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I'm watching Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt and I'm not disappointed.
> 
> Actual belly laughter.



I've been wondering about this. I wasn't a massive fan of 30 Rock, it was okay but there was something about it that always felt a bit off to me. Is the comedy the same, or different?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyway, I've just started watching _A Different World_. I loved it back in the day. Great to have on while you're eating your tea, or have a spare half hour here and there.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 4, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been wondering about this. I wasn't a massive fan of 30 Rock, it was okay but there was something about it that always felt a bit off to me. Is the comedy the same, or different?


Different. I don't love 30 Rock. I've watched quite a lot but there's something I don't get on with so well. Maybe how American is is. I don't know! I'm going to watch more tho and sober and I'll pay attention.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 4, 2015)

Watching Bollywood and Hindi films. A real mix of film stories though lots of rom-coms. Recommended: Jab we met, Talaash, OMG, The Lunchbox, Zindagi Na Milegi Dobara.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 5, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been wondering about this. I wasn't a massive fan of 30 Rock, it was okay but there was something about it that always felt a bit off to me. Is the comedy the same, or different?


It more than passes the Bechdel test. Parts of me are singing .


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2015)

Better Caul Saul. its the only reason i have Netflix


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Better Caul Saul. its the only reason i have Netflix


Parks & Recreation for me.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2015)

ahh, so many folks recommend stuff but i wouldnt have a clue! i havent had a TV in years and then, i move in with my Dad - he's mad about TV!!! i still dont know how to turn it on....(true story) heres a 21st century question: why do modern TVs have so many remote controls????


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2015)

when the nippers come to my house they know to find me in the kitchen.....but one of them asked about the TV the other day...i pointed to Grandpa and said 'he knows'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> ahh, so many folks recommend stuff but i wouldnt have a clue! i havent had a TV in years and then, i move in with my Dad - he's mad about TV!!! i still dont know how to turn it on....(true story) heres a 21st century question: why do modern TVs have so many remote controls????


they only have one, generally


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> they only have one, generally



do you recommend anything else on Netflix? i like to limit TV or series watching a lot....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> do you recommend anything else on Netflix? i like to limit TV or series watching a lot....


parks and recreation will keep you busy for aaages. but orange is the new black if you're not already familiar with it. archer is dead silly, but i'm not sure if it's to your taste. there's loads of documentaries that you might like - trust what is recommended for you - there will be some stinkers but you don't have to watch them. 
have you checked out trailer park boys?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

community is ace too


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> parks and recreation will keep you busy for aaages. but orange is the new black if you're not already familiar with it. archer is dead silly, but i'm not sure if it's to your taste. there's loads of documentaries that you might like - trust what is recommended for you - there will be some stinkers but you don't have to watch them.
> have you checked out trailer park boys?



watched two seasons of Orange is the New Black and liked it, but got bored eventually. Lesbian sex intoxication...first few episodes were great though. I have pored through the docus too - not keen on Louis Thoreaux, i can find docus on music and stuff on youtube, its more series/ the odd movie I am after....im a bit select though thanks

i heard House of Cards and Game of Thrones are very good. Will check Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

Game Of Thrones ain't on Netflix.


----------



## magneze (Apr 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Parks & Recreation for me.


But it's not on there. I checked recently!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Better Caul Saul. its the only reason i have Netflix



Me too. I was using a friend of a friends account that then I got locked out of it for some reason about four episodes into BCS. Got netflix just for that reason.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 5, 2015)

magneze said:


> But it's not on there. I checked recently!


It is if you switch to US Netflix. I switch between both services.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Apr 5, 2015)

Just watching a documentary about what happened to Atari. Currently digging up the desert in New Mexico looking for millions of copies of the ET game.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It is if you switch to US Netflix. I switch between both services.



That's what I do too. Although, and I could have been dreaming this (more like a nightmare, mind) I have some memory of HBO (or other network or something) thinking about doing some kind of deal with them with the proviso they crack down on enabling people from other countries being able to hop onto the service using proxies etc. I can't remember where I saw that. It better not happen!


----------



## baffled (Apr 6, 2015)

Sony were kicking up a fuss about geo switching but Netflix stated at the time they wouldn't be changing anything at their end.

Doesn't mean they won't in the future though.


----------



## girasol (Apr 12, 2015)

Just watched Virunga
"In the forested depths of eastern Congo lies Virunga National Park, one of the most bio-diverse places in the world and home to the last of the mountain gorillas. Here, an embattled team of park rangers that includes an ex-child soldier and a Belgian prince, risk their lives to protect this UNESCO World Heritage Site from armed rebels, poachers, and even corporations trying to wrest control of Congo's rich natural resources. Nominated for an Academy Award for Best Documentary Feature."

Very gripping, sad and infuriating - posting it here so hopefully lots of people will watch and want to help - which you can
http://virungamovie.com/

Some real motherfucking imperialist, greedy racist twants are in full view here, but also amazing, dedicated and very brave real life heroes.

"Virunga is a stunning film, part nature documentary, and part gritty exposé of the realities of life on the ground in the Democratic Republic of Congo, a country that has been torn apart by conflict for thirty years."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 13, 2015)

Third season of _Orange Is The New Black_ is coming in June, so a great time for those of you yet to watch it to catch up on the first two. It's really great.


----------



## dervish (Apr 16, 2015)

Watched the first four episodes of Daredevil the other day. It's really, really good, utterly brutal violence, amazingly realistic fight scenes and characters that might have some decent stories in them. I haven't liked many of the recent marvel serieses (or got bored of them really quickly) but I really want to watch the rest of Daredevil. 

Do not watch with children though, I really wasn't kidding about the violence!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2015)

dervish said:


> amazingly realistic fight scenes


----------



## dervish (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, he gets tired, it shows, the baddies get tired. The do an amazing fight scene in a corridor that just goes on and on (5 1/2 minutes!!), we were amazed by it. It was only later that I found out that the entire scene was shot in one take with about 3 days preparation.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Third season of _Orange Is The New Black_ is coming in June, so a great time for those of you yet to watch it to catch up on the first two. It's really great.



About to start Season 2 this weekend. And maybe check out Daredevil, going by recommendations...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2015)

dervish said:


> Yes, he gets tired, it shows, the baddies get tired. The do an amazing fight scene in a corridor that just goes on and on (5 1/2 minutes!!), we were amazed by it. It was only later that I found out that the entire scene was shot in one take with about 3 days preparation.


Sure, I'll give you that, but all that flipping around and stuff isn't _amazingly_ realistic.


----------



## dervish (Apr 16, 2015)

Nope, granted, but it is a hell of a lot better than most fight scenes in films/series, especially superhero/comic book ones


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2015)

I have to fast forward through the fight scenes.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 16, 2015)

Another couple of Hindi film recommendations : Queen (v. excellent break up film); Rocket Singh  (though this is currently gone from the UK Netflix).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 16, 2015)

Netflix us have just put up a load of nigerian cinema. Dunno much about them...but I'll give some a go...


----------



## lolo (May 6, 2015)

I can recommend binge watching greys anatomy if you're feeling poorly in any way and have never seen it, their faces get all 'done' and the disasters get more outrageous, but it is so good, ridiculous but compulsive.


----------



## Red Cat (May 10, 2015)

girasol said:


> Just finishing 'Bloodline'... Made me glad I am an only child
> 
> Gets darker as it progresses and the cinematography is pleasing.  It shows family guilt in a way I haven't seen done before.  Very interesting.



I just watched this over the last week. I liked it a lot! Danny is a great character, really well played. I feel a bit bereft now.


----------



## Casually Red (May 10, 2015)

I've been watching Lillyhammer . Which is a US Norwegian collaboration ...mostly Norwegian . Basically a clone of syl out of the sopranos has to go on the run in the witness protection programme . He ends up hiding in the tiny, socially cohesive , almost crime free ski resort in Norway . Which he immediately sets about corrupting with his new York mafia ways . There's a very wittily observed clash between the Norwegian social model and political correctness versus franks grasping capitalism , corruption and criminality . Some of its a bit cheesy, some of its real belly laugh stuff . It's a weird collaboration but it's really well done
First series takes a while to get going but I'm on the second now and it's absolutely brilliant . Some absolutely mad, wtf moments . Some very coarse humour as well..which I assumed is aimed primarily at the Norwegian audience . Surprisingly high body count too the longer it goes on 

It's an odd show but I'm glad I got into it .


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2015)

Blackfish (2013)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2545118/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackfish_(film)#Reception


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2015)

McCullin (2012)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2354205/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_McCullin


----------



## girasol (May 11, 2015)

Ivory Tower, documentary about the US Higher Education system and its cost, as well as its history and possible futures.  Worth a watch for anyone interested in the subject.  I never knew America was, for a little while, offering free education to everyone.  That was shortlived


----------



## BigMoaner (May 11, 2015)

West of Memphis.

for those that like True Crime. My god, what a film.


----------



## chandlerp (May 11, 2015)

Enjoyed the first episode of Grace & Frankie last night.  Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda as the discarded wives of a couple of men (Sam Waterston and Martin Sheen) who reach old age and announce they are gay and want to get married.


----------



## Spymaster (May 11, 2015)

I'm surprised Suits hasn't had a mention yet. 

Superbly slick, legal/business drama (would appeal to anyone who liked Mad Men/Boston Legal etc), and there's 3 whole seasons on Netflix.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 12, 2015)

Religulous (2008)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0815241/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 17, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> Enjoyed the first episode of Grace & Frankie last night.  Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda as the discarded wives of a couple of men (Sam Waterston and Martin Sheen) who reach old age and announce they are gay and want to get married.


I'm enjoying this.   even if frankie is where I'm heading!	with lesser actors it would be rubbish but tomlin is funny 
some good moments


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2015)

dervish said:


> Yes, he gets tired, it shows, the baddies get tired. The do an amazing fight scene in a corridor that just goes on and on (5 1/2 minutes!!), we were amazed by it. It was only later that I found out that the entire scene was shot in one take with about 3 days preparation.


apparently thats a clear lift from the comics. When Murdok goes down, he hits the deck hard and doesn't get up for a while. As the fight progresses you see that krav maga style thing he does get sloppier and looser as he tires, gets beat on. Sometimes you'll even see him go to put his dukes up like his boxer father would have then remember himself and flow back into it. Balletic. The fights and the scenes with the huge bald gangster are what made it for me


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 21, 2015)

Which Way Is the Front Line from Here? The Life and Time of Tim Hetherington (2013)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2480784/
http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/70267589?trkid=50263249


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 22, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Another couple of Hindi film recommendations : Queen (v. excellent break up film); Rocket Singh  (though this is currently gone from the UK Netflix).


thanks Boohoo for recommending Queen
It was really sweet and different from most Hindi films 
I really needed an escape from the world tonight and this was it


----------



## boohoo (May 22, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> thanks Boohoo for recommending Queen
> It was really sweet and different from most Hindi films
> I really needed an escape from the world tonight and this was it



I think it's the best film I've seen this year. It is lovely.


----------



## girasol (Jun 8, 2015)

Another good documentary and I don't even care much for skateboarding, 'All this mayhem' (2014) - absolutely engrossing and really exciting, and sad, but also captures human mental strength so well at the end.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2938416/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2015)

I know I am way behind the rest of the world but I'm loving Orphan Black. Onto series 2 now and it's great fun!

And the big baddie is Max Headroom which makes me smile


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm really enjoying Lilyhammer this afternoon.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 7, 2015)

It may have already been mentioned but I'm enjoying 'The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt', it's a quirky comedy.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Anyone got any recent recomms for films? I can't be arsed searching. Surprised this thread isn't used more.


----------



## starfish (Jul 7, 2015)

moonsi til said:


> It may have already been mentioned but I'm enjoying 'The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt', it's a quirky comedy.


Just watched the first 2 episodes. Yeah, pretty quirky & funny.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2015)

Ended up watching 'Please give'.  Was a kinda American Mike Leigh film.  I liked it.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Ended up watching 'Please give'.  Was a kinda American Mike Leigh film.  I liked it.



'Flight 'starring Denzel Washington is a good but rather disturbing film if it is still on there. Please read the synopsis first though


----------



## red & green (Jul 8, 2015)

The new Nina Simone documentary is great


----------



## Maharani (Jul 8, 2015)

Fingers said:


> 'Flight 'starring Denzel Washington is a good but rather disturbing film if it is still on there. Please read the synopsis first though


Seen


----------



## Maharani (Jul 8, 2015)

red & green said:


> The new Nina Simone documentary is great



I might watch this tonight, thanks.


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2015)

Watched Advantageous (2015) yesterday.  Sci-fi with an old school, Asimov/Tarkovsky feel to it.  Grown-up, dystopian sci-fi  Highly recommend it.


----------



## mod (Jul 14, 2015)

red & green said:


> The new Nina Simone documentary is great



Agreed. Really fantastic.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## dervish (Jul 15, 2015)

Introduced Rowan to Dangermouse. He's normally not that impressed with my "nostalgia" tv choices, but he sat and watched it for ages. 

Soo pleased as it was just as good as I remember.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 15, 2015)

If you're into legal/corporate dramas, _Suits_ is excellent and there are 3 seasons on Netflix.

_Damages_ is one of the best thrillers that's ever been made, imo, and all 5 seasons are on there.


----------



## magneze (Jul 15, 2015)

Been watching House. Every episode: person is ill, doctors fuck up the diagnosis for 40 minutes, solve it in the last 5. There's the three stories episode where basically the same things happens three times. Does it improve?


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 15, 2015)

Just been watching Fringe - a sort of X-Files ish series that goes a lot deeper and a lot weirder. Good fun and does not require you to "leave your brain at the coat check".

Also managed to jam in Sens8 between Fringes - really enjoyed it. Just one series filmed at the moment though.


----------



## dervish (Jul 15, 2015)

My current recommendation is sense8. Only watched the first five eps so far but it is really very good, with some genuinely unexpected and funny scenes. I thought it would be full of awkward scenes where their senses get muddled but it is done very well, some fairly well done sex scenes, m/f, f/f and m/m (though the m/m is noticeably less drawn out than the others)  including a great orgy (more interesting to watch than titillating) very strong performances. I am looking forward to after the kids have gone to bed to sit and watch this now.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 15, 2015)

girasol said:


> Another good documentary and I don't even care much for skateboarding, 'All this mayhem' (2014) - absolutely engrossing and really exciting, and sad, but also captures human mental strength so well at the end.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2938416/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt



Watched this a few nights ago. Very good if a little sad.

There seems to be quite a few decent skating vids on there. I started watching a Plan B one last night.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 15, 2015)

red & green said:


> The new Nina Simone documentary is great


Have to wait till the bf is distracted - he only lets me watch Sci Fi!!


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 15, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> Just been watching Fringe - a sort of X-Files ish series that goes a lot deeper and a lot weirder. Good fun and does not require you to "leave your brain at the coat check".
> 
> Also managed to jam in Sens8 between Fringes - really enjoyed it. Just one series filmed at the moment though.



Fringe gets better the deeper into it you get.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 15, 2015)

magneze said:


> Been watching House. Every episode: person is ill, doctors fuck up the diagnosis for 40 minutes, solve it in the last 5. There's the three stories episode where basically the same things happens three times. Does it improve?


And they pretty much always say: Is it Lupus? To which the answer is No. It's never Lupus. Except for that one time it actually was Lupus.


----------



## magneze (Jul 16, 2015)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And they pretty much always say: Is it Lupus? To which the answer is No. It's never Lupus. Except for that one time it actually was Lupus.


Makes me pine for Casualty.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm a bit late to the party....but Fargo is brilliant.


----------



## girasol (Jul 16, 2015)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> And they pretty much always say: Is it Lupus? To which the answer is No. It's never Lupus. Except for that one time it actually was Lupus.



Oh dear, I thought House was a pile of steaming shit for the first few episodes, but for some reason (nothing better to watch) carried on watching, now I'm hooked


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 16, 2015)

magneze said:


> Makes me pine for Casualty.


I haven't watched Casualty for years, but the first five minutes or so always used to amuse me - man climbing up ricketty old ladder to clear the gutter, factory worker using dangerous machinery, teenager whizzing by a busy road on a skateboard as a lorry's reversing... accident waiting to happen.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 16, 2015)

Who mentioned Sense8? I'm one episode in and already confused and unenlightened.


----------



## dervish (Jul 17, 2015)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Who mentioned Sense8? I'm one episode in and already confused and unenlightened.



Give it time.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 17, 2015)

I plan to watch Dangermouse soon. I'm finally watching Orange is the New Black which I didn't expect to be a dark comedy drama. I like it a lot.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 17, 2015)

a hijacking is a great film


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> _Damages_ is one of the best thrillers that's ever been made, imo, and all 5 seasons are on there.



They should have only done two seasons of it, it got really repetitive.  I did watch all of it though


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 17, 2015)

girasol said:


> They should have only done two seasons of it, it got really repetitive.  I did watch all of it though



Disagree. I want season 6!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2015)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Who mentioned Sense8? I'm one episode in and already confused and unenlightened.


thats what attracted me straight off. You watch and read enough sci fi it gets boring having it plated up for you. This sense8 sort of coheres around ep 2/3.  But as its them who did the matrix, you get cool visuals to keep you hooked while the story unfolds. Just wait for the 4 non blondes episode.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks to long night shifts I am powering through my Netflix 'My List', mainly having a crack at low budget/low profile films I've not seen before, or else genre, blockbuster or B movies I was aware of but not actually watched - around twenty or thirty a month.

Sadly, most of them are not well known for a reason... Yes, I am looking at you, _He Who Dares: Downing Street Siege _(wanted to be a British _Olympus Has Fallen _or _White House Down_ with a nod towards _Who Dares Wins_ and a flavour of_ Under Siege_ or _Die Hard _or _The Raid_; failed on all counts) and _Isle Of Dogs_ (indescribably dull gangster nonsense) in particular.

However, every so often there has been a payoff for all these lemons - so cheers Indeliblelink for recommending _The Guest_ on the DVD/Video thread - a decent little gem of a thriller.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 19, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I am looking at you, _He Who Dares: Downing Street Siege _(wanted to be a British _Olympus Has Fallen _or _White House Down_ with a nod towards _Who Dares Wins_ and a flavour of_ Under Siege_ or _Die Hard _or _The Raid_; failed on all counts) ....



I watched the first 10 minutes of this shit the other day. Dire.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> I watched the first 10 minutes of this shit the other day. Dire.


Afterwards (why not before, dammit?) I found plenty of reviews which would have warned me off this execrable nonsense (which is not - it really must be stressed - 'so bad it's good', but simply the very worst and cynical type of shit imaginable), some of them highlighting the dubious methods of director Simon Tanter and actor/producer Simon Phillips:

http://influxmagazine.com/he-who-dares-downing-street-siege-review/
http://everyfilmblog.blogspot.co.uk/2015/01/25-he-who-dares-downing-street-siege.html


----------



## boohoo (Jul 19, 2015)

Another Indian film recommendation : Eega - about a fly seeking revenge.  Do watch it.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2015)

I've just finished Bloodlines. It's a very slow burner but enjoyable.  It made me want to carry on watching it anyway


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 19, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> a hijacking is a great film


I missed it at the cinema, really wanted to watch it because of that actor chap who was also in Borgen. I tried to d/l but couldn't find a decent version that had Eng subtitles.


----------



## Kuso (Jul 19, 2015)

girasol said:


> Watched Advantageous (2015) yesterday.  Sci-fi with an old school, Asimov/Tarkovsky feel to it.  Grown-up, dystopian sci-fi  Highly recommend it.



just popping it on now, from the reviews it sounds bang on the type of thing I like but yet I've never once came across it on netflix... the recommendations are shite! 

Is there just a big list somewhere of everything on there?


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 20, 2015)

if you're in the uk:  http://www.allflicks.net/uk/

If not, you can choose another country from the menu at the top


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2015)

Kuso said:


> just popping it on now, from the reviews it sounds bang on the type of thing I like but yet I've never once came across it on netflix... the recommendations are shite!
> 
> Is there just a big list somewhere of everything on there?



It recommended to me by Netflix, based on my viewing history...


----------



## Kuso (Jul 20, 2015)

See, I thought I watched that kinda thing that I'd get recommended it. Might start a new profile and start again


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2015)

Another vote for "A Hijacking". Watched it at the weekend. Excellent film.

I also recently watched a Norwegian film "In Order of Disappearance" which was a lot of fun. Rather violent but quirky and funny.

"Margin Call" is also a bit of a corker.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2015)

All I get recommended is cartoons, because the kids watch nothing but Adventure Time, Spongebob, and The Regular Show. They have their own profiles, but I still get nothing but cartoons recommended to me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2015)

You know who else gets nothing but cartoons recommend to them on Netflix? My Mom! Ooooooh!

(My god, I 've been brainwashed by my kids' Regular Show viewing patterns)


----------



## The Boy (Jul 20, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Another vote for "A Hijacking". Watched it at the weekend. Excellent film.
> 
> I also recently watched a Norwegian film "In Order of Disappearance" which was a lot of fun. Rather violent but quirky and funny.
> 
> "Margin Call" is also a bit of a corker.



I can second/third/whatever the first two.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 20, 2015)

Margin call is good.


----------



## Ranu (Jul 20, 2015)

..


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 22, 2015)

Can recommend The Help, film set in 1960s Mississippi.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2015)

I've just started watching American Horror Story and it would appear from the titles that Americans have a strong fear of Victorian babies. Which is odd.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2015)

FWIW....I'm quite enjoying American Horror Story
Jessica Lange is ACE!
I did have to start to wonder why I was watching it alone in the flat beyond midnight. Which I think is a good sign!


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2015)

"Turn: Washington's Spies" is brilliant.

It's based on the true story of the Culper Spy Ring which infiltrated the British Army during the American War of Independence.

Great acting, lavishly produced, and some pukka nasty baddies!

We watched both seasons (10 episodes apiece) on Amazon Instant, but series 1 at least is on US Netflix. It takes a couple of episodes to get going whilst the characters are all introduced but then rocks along nicely.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 30, 2015)

Haven't read the whole thread so don't know if it has been mentioned but I am currently enjoying Bojack Horseman.  It's a cartoon about a horse who used to have a reality show in the '90s - some of the characters are animals, some are human.  It's funny.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 31, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> a hijacking is a great film


Watched last night...it was like watching a 'fly on the wall' hijacking! Excellent film, brilliantly acted.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 6, 2015)

Just started season 2 of American Horror Story. Jessica Lange continues to be utterly superb!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2015)

I've been having some big problems with my proxies trying to use US netflix recently. Mediahint was suddenly blocked, Hola stopped working, I'm using dotvpn now but it's very slow, cuts out, and I don't like it because it feels dodgy. I know they said they were going to crack down on vpns but dammit 

Anyone got any recs for reliable methods?

Edit: of course, after a couple of weeks of not checking, I've just re-enabled mediahint and it's working again. Hopefully it stays that way. I'm right into the fourth season of Fringe and it's bloody excellent. And I've been binging reruns of Parks and Rec to cheer me up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 6, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've been having some big problems with my proxies trying to use US netflix recently. Mediahint was suddenly blocked, Hola stopped working, I'm using dotvpn now but it's very slow, cuts out, and I don't like it because it feels dodgy. I know they said they were going to crack down on vpns but dammit
> 
> Anyone got any recs for reliable methods?
> 
> Edit: of course, after a couple of weeks of not checking, I've just re-enabled mediahint and it's working again. Hopefully it stays that way. I'm right into the fourth season of Fringe and it's bloody excellent. And I've been binging reruns of Parks and Rec to cheer me up.


have a like to cheer you up more


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2015)

Just watching A Highjacking. Superb.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 6, 2015)

Where did you get mediahint from this time Vintage Paw


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2015)

Just finished S4 of Fringe. Excellent season, best of the lot so far. I do _not_ like the premise for S5 so as far as I'm concerned the series ended with S4 and S5 is merely a spin-off. Of course, I haven't watched S5 yet so it might surprise me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Where did you get mediahint from this time Vintage Paw



I got it from some reddit link a while back. I think there are instructions down the page in this thread. Even though I don't have the dev console activated, every time I load chrome it tells me I do, but I just dismiss the message and all is fine. Alternatively, just disable it when you're not using it.


----------



## ringo (Aug 7, 2015)

Just added this to my list as my mates are raving about it:

*Supermensch: The Legend of Shep Gordon (2013)*

A 2013 American documentary film about talent manager Shep Gordon, produced and directed by Mike Myers in his directorial debut. The film is the account of Gordon's career and his clients such as Alice Cooper, Blondie, Teddy Pendergrass, and Pink Floyd. 

*




*


----------



## 8den (Aug 7, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> You know who else gets nothing but cartoons recommend to them on Netflix? My Mom! Ooooooh!
> 
> (My god, I 've been brainwashed by my kids' Regular Show viewing patterns)



Set up a new profile for the kids so you you keep their viewing habits quarantined from yours.

My sister is coming to stay with me for a bit while she recovers from surgery. I've taken the free month trial from Netflix and installed it on a tablet for her. Cheers for the recommendations everyone.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 15, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> If you're into legal/corporate dramas, _Suits_ is excellent and there are 3 seasons on Netflix.


If anyone has watched the first 3 seasons of this on Netflix and is gagging for the next one, the 4th is not available for streaming in the UK, US, or Aus, but it is on Canadian Netflix, which you can access using a VPN like Hola.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 15, 2015)

Started watching Fringe last night which is OK so far.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2015)

Currently I am very much enthralled by _Hyena_, which again pairs up director Gerard Johnson with actor Peter Ferdinando following their previously productive partnership on _Tony_. (cheers to starfish for the original heads-up).

It's set in the penumbra between effective investigative policing and successful organised crime, in a grimy, grim, ugly London. It nudges up against the tropes and cliches of the bent copper/gangster genre, but so far has pissed over the threshold rather than kicked in the door.

Ferdinando is again excellent. Neil Maskell and Stephen Graham and MyAnna Buring all excellent in smaller parts. Ian Davies (editing) and Matt Johnson (score) both return to the company, whilst Benjamin Kracun provides some cracking visuals.

Brings to mind the pacing and distance of something like _Der Rauber_, with genre tone similar to _Pusher_ or _Snabba Cash_. I am looking forward to finishing it.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 16, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I've just finished Bloodlines. It's a very slow burner but enjoyable.  It made me want to carry on watching it anyway



Try Rectify. Imho it's several levels up from Bloodlines.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 17, 2015)

American Horror Story Asylum: fucking Lovejoy's just turned up! 



Spoiler



and he just shot Santa


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2015)

Finished the final season of Fringe. Every episode of S5 was excellent, despite my not liking the premise of the season. I still don't, but it was great. I binged the final 5 episodes 

Knocks X-Files out of the water, and then some.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Currently I am very much enthralled by _Hyena_...I am looking forward to finishing it.



Right, well apart from a little bit of a hackneyed plotting near the middle, it delivered. No heroic ending. Job done. Recommended.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 17, 2015)

Italian series 1992 has just hit US Netflix. It's highly recommended.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 17, 2015)

ringo said:


> Just added this to my list as my mates are raving about it:
> 
> *Supermensch: The Legend of Shep Gordon (2013)*
> 
> ...



Just watched this, it was really great, thanks


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 18, 2015)

Redeyes said:


> Italian series 1992 has just hit US Netflix. It's highly recommended.


it's got one star but going to give it a go, thanks for the headsup


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 18, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> it's got one star but going to give it a go, thanks for the headsup


I noticed that last night, I really like it though. I guess the one star rating may be because it's relatively new? Was only added on the 15th I think. Interested to hear what you think!


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 18, 2015)

Just watched Hyena following being reccomended here. Really enjoyed it so will seek out Tony soon too.

currently I'm only watching Netflix as house a bit topsy turvy so I come here for suggestions..thanks everyone.

I didn't get into Sense8 but my partner loved it and binge watched it over a day. I need something to help me get over finishing 'Orange is the new black'. I watched Fringe and it was ok but after 6 episodes I gave up.


----------



## iona (Aug 19, 2015)

I just binge-watched all of Daredevil, Sens8, Orphan Black and one and a half seasons of Bates Motel in about a week. I should probably put this thread on ignore for a bit


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 19, 2015)

Fringe is a bit crap at the beginning but is well worth persisting with.  Once the story-of-the-week style goes and you get a big story arc it is a fine bit of telly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2015)

chandlerp said:


> Fringe is a bit crap at the beginning but is well worth persisting with.  Once the story-of-the-week style goes and you get a big story arc it is a fine bit of telly.


I failed to persist with it. Can't remember quite where I got to, or many details about it - not sure I'm up starting from the beginning again


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 19, 2015)

Hammering through Parks and Rec, started last week and already into Season 3, so good.

I can't even decide who my favourite character is, they're all brilliant. 

Wait, no, it's Ron. Or Andy. Sometimes April. Definitely Leslie.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Hammering through Parks and Rec, started last week and already into Season 3, so good.
> 
> I can't even decide who my favourite character is, they're all brilliant.
> 
> Wait, no, it's Ron. Or Andy. Sometimes April. Definitely Leslie.


I don't find Parks & Rec on my Netflix. Are you in the UK?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 19, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't find Parks & Rec on my Netflix. Are you in the UK?



Ah, I've shenaniganned my PS3 settings so I get US Netflix too.

Loads more telly on there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Ah, I've shenaniganned my PS3 settings so I get US Netflix too.
> 
> Loads more telly on there.


Bah! I would have no idea whatsoever how to do that!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2015)

I didn't know you could do it to a PS3 too...


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 19, 2015)

There's loads of tutorials online, it's reasonably straightforward (took me about 10ish mins once I found up to date codes)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't have a PS3
Can you do it to a laptop?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 19, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't have a PS3
> Can you do it to a laptop?



Umm, Pass.

Would have thought so though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Umm, Pass.
> 
> Would have thought so though.


I'll have a look if I can muster up the will. This is the kind of thing Mr M would have sorted.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 19, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't have a PS3
> Can you do it to a laptop?



Yep, Hola 

Is it possible on an Xbox 360 though? It used to be but all the DNS codes changed..... anyone?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2015)

Yetman said:


> Yep, Hola


My brother suggested Hola this morning after I mentioned my woes with MediaHint. Will have to check it out


----------



## BigTom (Aug 19, 2015)

+1 for Hola, simple and works. It's an extension or add on to a browser, I've got it on Chrome but I'd imagine it's available on others, Mrs Miggins if you need/want more detailed instructions to find it, let me know but you just need to install it, and then select the country you want to pretend to be in and go, there's no setup to do for it, no techie knowledge needed.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 19, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Can you do it to a laptop?


https://hola.org/


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

BigTom said:


> +1 for Hola, simple and works. It's an extension or add on to a browser, I've got it on Chrome but I'd imagine it's available on others, Mrs Miggins if you need/want more detailed instructions to find it, let me know but you just need to install it, and then select the country you want to pretend to be in and go, there's no setup to do for it, no techie knowledge needed.


Thank you. I'll give it a shot myself but come back for instructions if I need to!
Will I have to set up a new Netflix account? I'm guessing no? I just "pretend" I'm in America?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 19, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thank you. I'll give it a shot myself but come back for instructions if I need to!
> Will I have to set up a new Netflix account?


No.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2015)

OK - I reckon even I can do that then!!
Not tonight though cos I'm too tired to care.....


----------



## 8den (Aug 19, 2015)

But parks and rec? Ron Andy and Leslie? First series is a bit poo and frankly if you're not feeling it   Skip to season 2 ( the season 1 version of all the characters are a lot less likely able )


----------



## seventh bullet (Aug 20, 2015)

Rabbit-Proof Fence.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2015)

I know I keep going on about it but I can't recomend American Horror Story enough. I'm really enoying it. It's stupid in many ways and the plots are full of holes but I find it very imaginative with great acting and it looks fantastic. Season 3 is throwing everything at the wall. We've got zombies, witches, a minotaur, torture, imortality, incest, racism, brutal murder...pretty mcuh every taboo is being crossed here. Not in a particuarly intelligent way but in a very entertianing way. If you like the macabre, you'll like it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2015)

Just started watching Brooklyn 99. I love Andre Braugher, and he's fun in this. Only watched a couple of episodes, but enjoying it so far.

I tried Bojack Horseman, didn't like it. I find I don't like Will Arnett in anything other than Arrested Development, even, it seems, as just a voice actor


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I know I keep going on about it but I can't recomend American Horror Story enough. I'm really enoying it. It's stupid in many ways and the plots are full of holes but I find it very imaginative with great acting and it looks fantastic. Season 3 is throwing everything at the wall. We've got zombies, witches, a minotaur, torture, imortality, incest, racism, brutal murder...pretty mcuh every taboo is being crossed here. Not in a particuarly intelligent way but in a very entertianing way. If you like the macabre, you'll like it


new series is going to be in a creepy hotel and Lady Gaga will be in it. AHS: Circus wasn't brilliant but it has some great music numbers


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> new series is going to be in a creepy hotel and Lady Gaga will be in it. AHS: Circus wasn't brilliant but it has some great music numbers


I'm sure I'll enjoy that! I'm loving Season 3 so far. Does Jessica Lange leave at any pont? Because for me she is the anchor. She is soooo good. And I love Jamie Brewer -the actor with Down's Syndrome. She looks amazing and is so talented. I think her inclusion is another thing I really like about this show. She's on her own terms. She's there because she brings something. Just like every other actor and that cannot be ignored.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm sure I'll enjoy that! I'm loving Season 3 so far. Does Jessica Lange leave at any pont? Because for me she is the anchor. She is soooo good. And I love Jamie Brewer -the actor with Down's Syndrome. She looks amazing and is so talented. I think her inclusion is another thing I really like about this show. She's on her own terms. She's there because she brings something.


I think she's left for Hotel but she is in circus, does some great anachronistic songs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 24, 2015)

Jessica Lange is revelation for me. She is the classic "model turned actress" and was truly appalling  in that remake of King Kong.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 25, 2015)

The Code. Aussie drama mini series. Tech-conspiracy crime tale. lots of intrigue, corruption, dirty double dealings and Lucy Lawless...


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 25, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Code. Aussie drama mini series. Tech-conspiracy crime tale. lots of intrigue, corruption, dirty double dealings and Lucy Lawless...


Mrs Spy is well into this at the moment but I'm finding it hard going. The guy that plays the Aspergers (?) brother is an excellent actor though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 25, 2015)

It's a fine time passer. I'm liking it.


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 26, 2015)

Narcos starts this Friday which I'm very much looking forward to.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 27, 2015)

Been catching up on Jack Taylor - Iain Glen starring telly cop stuff set in a seedy, whiskey soaked galway...it's got a bit of a light touch, but it's basically pulp-gumshoe fare with the main guy getting suckered into a investigation, followed by all the usual things, i.e. gets wrongly accused of murderm set up, beat up, falls for the pretty girl etc....all while being half pissed and dealing with corrupt and evil people from all walks of life...

Never even heard of it before...it passes the time quite nicely, if you want something that isn't too cerebral, and follows some well trodden, but entertaining, paths.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 27, 2015)

Redeyes said:


> Narcos starts this Friday which I'm very much looking forward to.



Me too, wanna get Bloodline watched first though....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2015)

Redeyes said:


> Narcos starts this Friday which I'm very much looking forward to.


Three episodes in and whilst the _story_ is engrossing, I'm not so sure about the _storytelling_...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 29, 2015)

lolo said:


> I can recommend binge watching greys anatomy if you're feeling poorly in any way and have never seen it, their faces get all 'done' and the disasters get more outrageous, but it is so good, ridiculous but compulsive.



Rewatching Grey's at the moment. It's a total guilty pleasure. Years ago I used to have it on in the background while I played my favorite video game, for hours at a time . That combination was like therapy when nothing else worked


----------



## Redeyes (Aug 29, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Three episodes in and whilst the _story_ is engrossing, I'm not so sure about the _storytelling_...


Yeah, I made it to episode five last night. It's good but not amazing...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 29, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Me too, wanna get Bloodline watched first though....


 I really liked Bloodline. It's a slow burner but I found it very satisfying.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2015)

I got to episode 4 on Narco. Its good but that 'acton/wiseguy voicover/action technique can get old. its been done in loads of gangster films


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Rewatching Grey's at the moment. It's a total guilty pleasure. Years ago I used to have it on in the background while I played my favorite video game, for hours at a time . That combination was like therapy when nothing else worked



I've never watched it, but I think after these two recommendations I might start. I'm always on the lookout for comfort watching.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm on episode 1, cos I watched 2 episodes pissed last night. was alright if I remember


----------



## grit (Aug 29, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Three episodes in and whilst the _story_ is engrossing, I'm not so sure about the _storytelling_...


I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2015)

I see _Colors_ is now up  
_


The Long Riders_ and _Mountain Men_ too


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2015)

Spike Island - Fucking ace.  I thought it was going too be tinny and annoying; it was superbly acted, great sub plots, sad, happy, funny and of course a brilliant soundtrack.  It made me feel nostalgic and had me in tears at points...I might even watch this again very soon.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I got to episode 4 on Narco. Its good but that 'acton/wiseguy voicover/action technique can get old. its been done in loads of gangster films



Yeah, I'm surprised that they've done it through the whole series.  It does tell the story very clearly, just a little bit _too_ clearly, as if they are having to explain the events to a five year old.  Odd dramatical choice, but other than that it's pretty darn good.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Rewatching Grey's at the moment. It's a total guilty pleasure. Years ago I used to have it on in the background while I played my favorite video game, for hours at a time . That combination was like therapy when nothing else worked


What's your favourite game?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> What's your favourite game?



Shadowman on playstation.  It's a great really atmospheric underrated game that I can play over and over again


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Shadowman on playstation.  It's a great really atmospheric underrated game that I can play over and over again


I can't believe I've never heard of this, see as it was developed where I grew up. Nothing 'creative' comes from there! 

Looks good, too. Will check this out


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I can't believe I've never heard of this, see as it was developed where I grew up. Nothing 'creative' comes from there!
> 
> Looks good, too. Will check this out



I was reading the plot on Wiki last night - sounds dark!  Wish I had a PC that could run games for the windows version that's out!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I was reading the plot on Wiki last night - sounds dark!  Wish I had a PC that could run games for the windows version that's out!


It's an old game now...Surely your PC could run it? I can run PS1 games on my phone


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> It's an old game now...Surely your PC could run it? I can run PS1 games on my phone



On a chromebook.  :-(


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> On a chromebook.  :-(


Oh 

Phone with output to larger screen?


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> On a chromebook.  :-(


It is possible...with a lot of hacking



Crouton -> Ubuntu -> PCSX-R -> go!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> It is possible...with a lot of hacking
> 
> 
> 
> Crouton -> Ubuntu -> PCSX-R -> go!




is that the install linux thing?  I heard about that, but its only supposed to be a good idea if you have one of the faster models.  Mines just a crappy samsung thing - stupidly good for surfing the net, and fuck all use at anything else.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Aug 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I can't believe I've never heard of this, see as it was developed where I grew up. Nothing 'creative' comes from there!
> 
> Looks good, too. Will check this out



Interesting  

I don't know, people who have played a ton of games might find it boring, I have no idea really, but it will always be special to me. 
Yeah definitely check it out. I got it on Steam for my laptop recently. It's way clearer than it was on play station (it's very dark visually)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 31, 2015)

So I'm up to episode 7 of Narcos - Pablos got round to a whole lot of killing.  Uncompromisingly violent, not in a bad way - just shows you how little life was valued by the cartels, and the real human cost of your gram of ching. A drug that I'm never touching again, btw.  Sadly not because I'm coming to realise the human cost, but because it makes me feel like i'm having a heart attack every time I touch it.  But yeah, the human cost too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2015)

Ploughing on with _Narcos_, just the last episode to go now. I'm finding the complete lack of historical or political context more than a little annoying.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone seen White God? I read some reviews about it earlier in the year and it sounded great. Plus I haven't seen many Hungarian films, so that's a bonus.

It's new on Netflix and will probably be tonight's viewing for me.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 31, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ploughing on with _Narcos_, just the last episode to go now. I'm finding the complete lack of historical or political context more than a little annoying.



It's frustrating, cos there's obviously a lot more story to tell.  But I guess budgets, 10 episodes, 15 years of history - just not enough time or money, probably.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's frustrating, cos there's obviously a lot more story to tell.  But I guess budgets, 10 episodes, 15 years of history - just not enough time or money, probably.


An actual mention or two of a DECADES-LONG CIVIL WAR might not have been that tricky to slip in, though. Or mentioning government/oligarch-sponsored death squads (rather than just corner-cutting 'good cops doing bad things').


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 31, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> An actual mention or two of a DECADES-LONG CIVIL WAR might not have been that tricky to slip in, though. Or mentioning government-/oligarch-sponsored death squads (rather than just corner-cutting 'good cops doing bad things').



It's all a bit "good guys, bad guys" telling of the story, for definte.  For me, there's a whole lot that I didn't know about columbia that I'm gonna have to read up on, so in a way good, that I have to go and do my own homework.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2015)

maybe I blinked and missed it but you'd have thought iran-contra-CIA drug smuggling would have been in it by now. Still, its good enough. Might have to dig out the bio I have 'Killing Pablo'. Years since I read it so it might be shit


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 31, 2015)

Narcos - this review pretty much nails it.  The voiceover - necessary yet annoying.  Too much story, too little time to tell it.

The title says it all

Netflix’s Narcos is like a bland guy reading you the Wikipedia entry on Pablo Escobar

Don't read it till you've watched all the episodes.

E2A - I should have said "This review really nails all the problems with it" - there is also much to admire.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2015)

I watched a documentary called Jesus Camp (2006) - IMDb last night.
Utterly terrifying.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 1, 2015)

Watched The Central Park 5, documentary about some black teenagers stitched up by the NYPD for a horrific rape of a white woman in Central Park they didn't commit.  

The Central Park Five - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched a documentary called Jesus Camp (2006) - IMDb last night.
> Utterly terrifying.


That was brilliant/terrifying, agreed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> maybe I blinked and missed it but you'd have thought iran-contra-CIA drug smuggling would have been in it by now. Still, its good enough. Might have to dig out the bio I have 'Killing Pablo'. Years since I read it so it might be shit


A very fair point, given that considerably more time was given over to Barry Seal's Sandinista coke transshipment sting/hoax. At no point is it mentioned that there was no credible evidence of any such Sandinista regime connection to cocaine trafficking, in contrast to the very real involvement of senior members of various U.S.-backed 'Contra' groups.

Nicaragua's Drug Connection Exposed as Hoax


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Too much story, too little time to tell it.



I would respectfully disagree. Season one of _Narcos _takes getting on for ten hours to cover not much more than twenty years; the _Carlos_ mini-series rattles through around thirty years in under six hours, and arguably covers a lot more character development and historical background, all without K-Billy's less expressive younger brother voiceovering the shit out of all that leaden exposition.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 2, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> I would respectfully disagree. Season one of _Narcos _takes getting on for ten hours to cover not much more than twenty years; the _Carlos_ mini-series rattles through around thirty years in under six hours, and arguably covers a lot more character development and historical background, all without K-Billy's less expressive younger brother voiceovering the shit out of all that leaden exposition.



I might come back to why I disagree later (I don't seem to have the energy for arguing these days), but for the moment...

"all without K-Billy's less expressive younger brother voiceovering the shit out of..."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 2, 2015)

Watched a couple of eps of Bloodline - intriguing stuff - Ben Mendelsohn seemingly typecaste again - will continue on with it.

Watched first ep of Z Nation - Ok set up, firmly in the Walking Dead zone....does it find it's own way?

Watched first 5 minutes of Narcos and thought, nah....I'll wait and watch it all together.

Finshed Sense8, although hadn't sussed it was the last episode so was a bit underwhelmed when I discovered that was it.

On the final slog of Sons of Anarchy (watching with Nanker Jnr), it's still daft.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 2, 2015)

Just looking through the Australian Netflix via Hola.  Quite a few decent things that I haven't seen yet, or wouldn't mind watching again, which are not on US or UK versions.  Gravity, Guardians of the Galaxy, American Beauty, Juno, Sharknado (!), Captain America 2, some horror series called Darknet - Darknet (series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - amongst others.  Gonna have a look around the Canadian and New Zealand ones later. 

Can't believe I didn't think of this before.  Could get dangerous .  Lucky I have a couple of weeks before I start my new job .


----------



## Maharani (Sep 2, 2015)

I just can't get into Bloodline, I wish I could.


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2015)

Got the final two episodes of bloodline to watch this afternoon, quite enjoyed it but not sure where it's going to go in the second season.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I just can't get into Bloodline, I wish I could.



I did get bored 1/2 way through episode 3 and switched off. Will go back to it, but for how long I don't know.

The terribly tough lives of rich people and their dysfunctional children is difficult for me to empathise with...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2015)

Just rewatched Attack on Titan. I'm going to have to start reading the manga because they're not going to be releasing season 2 until later next year and I need moar now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 3, 2015)

Dusk Till Dawn the series is better than expected. The bloke playing the preacher is Alcide's werewolf dad in True Blood. Vamp connections lol


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm watching Dusk Till Dawn too, got a shock when there was no more episides! Didn't realise it was a current prog. Also watched first episode of Narcos but mostly fell asleep but BF says it's good. BF is watching Battlestar Gallactica on his fracking own but occassionaly I am in the vicinity as he was when I watched 'Orange Is The New Black'.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 7, 2015)

Bloodlines people...check out Rectify. Infinitely superior but not sure if it is on UK Netflix yet.
Narcos is just a heap of annoying revisionism.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2015)

I watched 'Hits' the other night. I liked it. Reminded me of something but can't think what.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 7, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Dusk Till Dawn the series is better than expected. *The bloke* playing the preacher is Alcide's werewolf dad in True Blood. Vamp connections lol



The bloke? The bloke?!

Robert Patrick, the T1000 himself, thank you very much.

(Although he has not aged well tbf)


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2015)

time is cruel


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 7, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> The bloke? The bloke?!
> 
> Robert Patrick, the T1000 himself, thank you very much.
> 
> (Although he has not aged well tbf)



I thought he was rather brilliant in the later episodes of X Files. But that's just me.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 7, 2015)

Has anyone given Halt And Catch Fire a go?

The first season's on Canadian Netflix and Amazon Instant Video has both seasons. I've been eyeing it up for a while and we've just finished Bloodline so need something else.

If it's a tech thriller/drama I'd be interested but no so keen if it's just a potted history of PC development.


----------



## baffled (Sep 8, 2015)

I've only seen the first season which was very good and I'd say it's more a recent period drama than thriller, reports on s2 haven't been great though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I think she's left for Hotel but she is in circus, does some great anachronistic songs.


Only Seasons 1-3 are on UK Netflix


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone given Halt And Catch Fire a go?
> 
> The first season's on Canadian Netflix and Amazon Instant Video has both seasons. I've been eyeing it up for a while and we've just finished Bloodline so need something else.
> 
> If it's a tech thriller/drama I'd be interested but no so keen if it's just a potted history of PC development.



Meh think mad men meets computers. I hated season one but apparently season 2 is a big step up


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 8, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> The bloke? The bloke?!
> 
> Robert Patrick, the T1000 himself, thank you very much.
> 
> (Although he has not aged well tbf)


You mean the guy from X files?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2015)

Sense 8 is really rather good. It's a bit oooh, a bit ahhh and a bit eh?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 9, 2015)

Finished Narcos. Did Oliver North write that?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 11, 2015)

This week, I've done Better Call Saul, as it was meant to be done - binge style.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 11, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> This week, I've done Better Call Saul, as it was meant to be done - binge style.


Yeah I did that with breaking bad. It's so much more enjoyable/exciting/satisfying. Especially on a rainy day...


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2015)

Granted, they're on the US version of Netflix - but come on, if I can figure it out on a Mac then how hard can it be (Chrome + Hola = US Netflix)

M*A*S*H
Cheers
Frasier
Looks like ALL of them - and there's still LOADS of them I've never seen. Cheers and Frasier, in particular, the writing is still as sharp now as it was then


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2015)

AND

Mad Men appears to be on it as well


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 12, 2015)

ALL SEVEN SERIES <bounce, bounce, bounce>


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2015)

Just been bingeing on _Line Of Duty_ (which I missed at the time), a BBC bent cop procedural series created by Jed Mercurio (who did _Bodies_ and _Cardiac Arrest_).

Within the limitations of British terrestrial television (e.g. only eleven episodes across two series; the usual panopoly of perhaps-too-familiar-faces milling around), very impressive. Not quite the overall beginning/middle/end narrative strength of the likes of _State Of Play_, or the quirky, genre-defying breadth of an _Edge Of Darkness_, but compelling and moreish all the same.

Earlier threads here:

Line of Duty
Line of Duty 2....Anyone Else..?


----------



## hegley (Sep 13, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Within the limitations of British terrestrial television  ... the usual panopoly of perhaps-too-familiar-faces milling around


Being a bit of a Netflix binger (House of Cards, Person of Interest, Suits, The Good Wife, OITNB) I'm amazed at how often this is the case on US TV too - surely they've got a big enough pool of bit-part actors that they don't need to recycle the same people over and over? 
Anyway, Line of Duty - caught both on terrestrial at the time and really enjoyed them.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 13, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Just been bingeing on _Line Of Duty_ (which I missed at the time), a BBC bent cop procedural series created by Jed Mercurio (who did _Bodies_ and _Cardiac Arrest_).
> 
> Within the limitations of British terrestrial television (e.g. only eleven episodes across two series; the usual panopoly of perhaps-too-familiar-faces milling around), very impressive. Not quite the overall beginning/middle/end narrative strength of the likes of _State Of Play_, or the quirky, genre-defying breadth of an _Edge Of Darkness_, but compelling and moreish all the same.
> 
> ...


Watched all of the first series last night  didn't see it first time around , the Lennie James character reminded me of Vic in The Shield


----------



## grit (Sep 13, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Watched all of the first series last night  didn't see it first time around , the Lennie James character reminded me of Vic in The Shield



Lovely stuff, I am two episodes in and was wondering if it would maintain its quality.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2015)

Gangsters: Faces of the Underworld. Ludicrous styling and music but is mainly old g's from the day talking of their crime history. How much is bullshit and misdirection is anyones guess but its interesting


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 26, 2015)

hmm its now recc'ing me a drama about one Dominic Noonan that google says was related to Dessie Noonan. Where does netflix find this stuff


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2015)

US Netflix - All of Morse - including the specials and "the last one"



Spoiler



"He dies in the end - like you didn't know"


----------



## Spod (Sep 28, 2015)

Would anyone recommend Sons of Anarchy? The mrs is addicted to it and is on the 7th series. Im looking for something good with a big body of work to get into. Loved Breaking Bad, Narcos and Better Call Saul and at a loose end now Netflix-wise. 



Nanker Phelge said:


> On the final slog of Sons of Anarchy (watching with Nanker Jnr), it's still daft.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

Spod said:


> Would anyone recommend Sons of Anarchy? The mrs is addicted to it and is on the 7th series. Im looking for something good with a big body of work to get into. Loved Breaking Bad, Narcos and Better Call Saul and at a loose end now Netflix-wise.


yeah its brilliant

the series where they go to ireland is ludicrous tho


----------



## Spod (Sep 28, 2015)

Yeh I bet. Although not watched it, im exposed to it as the mrs was constantly muttering about shit going with the IRA while watching it on her laptop. 



DotCommunist said:


> yeah its brilliant
> 
> the series where they go to ireland is ludicrous tho


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2015)

Sons of Anarchy is well worth watching, but the cumulative effect of all 7 series may prove to be a right downer (was for me) and you also lose patience with some of the repetitive plot tricks / repetitive dialogue lines. Still, some terrific characters, gripping tension, shocking moments - and some erratically brilliant acting from SOME of the cast (naming no names.) You are absolutely best off just missing out the series with the "Irish" stuff though.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 28, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Sons of Anarchy is well worth watching, but the cumulative effect of all 7 series may prove to be a right downer (was for me) and you also lose patience with some of the repetitive plot tricks / repetitive dialogue lines. Still, some terrific characters, gripping tension, shocking moments - and some erratically brilliant acting from SOME of the cast (naming no names.) You are absolutely best off just missing out the series with the "Irish" stuff though.



Thats a lot of important bits of the story missing if you leave it out though. But yeah, it's completely bonkers.


----------



## lolo (Sep 28, 2015)

how to get away with murder - guilty pleasure oh yes


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2015)

I've been binge watching 'It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia' it's an American comedy that has been going for 10 years and i'd never heard of it til recently. Loving it - all of the characters are nasty shits tbh - yet somehow you end up liking them  think of it as Friends:The Dark Side.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Sons of Anarchy is well worth watching, but the cumulative effect of all 7 series may prove to be a right downer (was for me) and you also lose patience with some of the repetitive plot tricks / repetitive dialogue lines. Still, some terrific characters, gripping tension, shocking moments - and some erratically brilliant acting from SOME of the cast (naming no names.) You are absolutely best off just missing out the series with the "Irish" stuff though.





Spoiler: stuff



It was in the end quite horrible. Every dream, every shred of brotherhood drowned in a downward spiral of violence and violence. In the end I called it a dark fairytale of a biker gang where everything bad you did comes back on you. Even if you did bad in the service of a wider good.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 28, 2015)

^ all true. And that sort of tricky waltz with the romance and adventures of violent men is always hard to pull off. However what *really* got to me was not the darkness or violence - it was the slapdash plotting, with characters (especially the female ones *coughcough*) doing things that nothing in the previous eps had established any real motive or plausibility for.

but I got to spend a LOT of time perving over Charlie Hunnam so it was all OK in the end.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 28, 2015)

> repetitive dialogue lines.



on that front, the plot device of JT's letters was milked unto death. And then jax starts keeping a journal for his kids too. HAVE YOU LEARNED NOTHING


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm Loving it - all of the characters are nasty shits tbh - yet somehow you end up liking them


What is the _implication_ of what you are saying, Marty?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 28, 2015)

Atari: Game Over is a very entertaining doc. Got a good human story at its centre. Well worth a watch. In the vein of King of Kong.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> What is the _implication_ of what you are saying, Marty?


 I like bad people


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I like bad people


Not bad, just misunderstood


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2015)

Just don't ever drift out into international waters alone with them


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2015)

Night of the Comet is on Netflix UK now.

I just love these types of trashy early 80s sci-fi and horror films. It fills me with memories of hanging around the video shop (and van!) when I was a kid. I must've picked up and read the box for Night of the Comet hundreds of times.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

I absolutely loved Narcos. Very informative, brilliantly acted and terrifying.


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Night of the Comet is on Netflix UK now.
> 
> I just love these types of trashy early 80s sci-fi and horror films. It fills me with memories of hanging around the video shop (and van!) when I was a kid. I must've picked up and read the box for Night of the Comet hundreds of times.



I've tried and failed to watch "Night of Comet" and "Miracle Mile" in the past month. They're just so fantastically 80s.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2015)

8den said:


> I've tried and failed to watch "Night of Comet" and "Miracle Mile" in the past month. They're just so fantastically 80s.



I know. They bring back so many memories for me. Pretty bad films, but I love them all the more for it!

I might start a thread about trashy early 80s films, because they are the best. I recently watched "The Stuff" and "The Wraith" too.


----------



## 8den (Sep 28, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> I know. They bring back so many memories for me. Pretty bad films, but I love them all the more for it!
> 
> I might start a thread about trashy early 80s films, because they are the best. I recently watched "The Stuff" and "The Wraith" too.



Can't get enough of the Stuff!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> I know. They bring back so many memories for me. Pretty bad films, but I love them all the more for it!
> 
> I might start a thread about trashy early 80s films, because they are the best. I recently watched "The Stuff" and "The Wraith" too.





8den said:


> Can't get enough of the Stuff!



Have a crack at _Street Trash _then

Street Trash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2015)

8den said:


> Can't get enough of the Stuff!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 28, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have a crack at _Street Trash _then
> 
> Street Trash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Looks good! 

I've made a thread for "stuff" just like it! 

American action, sci-fi, and horror trash from the 80s


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> parks and recreation will keep you busy for aaages.





magneze said:


> But it's not on there. I checked recently!



It is on Amazon Prime though


----------



## BigTom (Oct 6, 2015)

magneze said:


> But it's not on there. I checked recently!





DaveCinzano said:


> It is on Amazon Prime though



There's 6 seasons on US Netflix. hola lets you access it easily from the uk.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 6, 2015)

BigTom said:


> There's 6 seasons on US Netflix. hola lets you access it easily from the uk.


Orang Utan has already mentioned that - I was simply bringing it up for anyone that might not have Netflix but does have AP


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 14, 2015)

What We Do in the Shadows (2014) - IMDb is recently added to UK Netflix.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes to 'What We Do in the Shadows'..I found it amusing. Looks like we are doing Street Trash tonight.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 16, 2015)

Bit of a temporary derail, this, but I've found out when the students at college say that on a particular evening they're going to "Netflix and chill" it doesn't actually mean they're going to settle down for a decent movie with a box of Maltesers and some Dr. Peppers


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Bit of a temporary derail, this, but I've found out when the students at college say that on a particular evening they're going to "Netflix and chill" it doesn't actually mean they're going to settle down for a decent movie with a box of Maltesers and some Dr. Peppers


you were parsing it as net (to gain) then flicks (what old people call films)?

LOL


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 16, 2015)

no, Netflix and chill means casual sex so I understand

although "Netflix", isn't this just films you get on the net?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 16, 2015)

S☼I said:


> no, Netflix and chill means casual sex so I understand
> 
> although "Netflix", isn't this just films you get on the net?


It's films and tv shows streamble by a specific web subscription service. Called netflix.

The netflix and chill euphamism is weird one, though.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone watched beasts of no nation, yet? The guy who directed the whole of True Detective series 1, Idris Elba, a story of child soldiers in Africa - sounds pretty promising.

Netflix first full movie, apparently, causing controversy, as they are releasing it in the cinema at the same time it's on Netflix (1 day later, which just so happens to be the time needed to qualif for an academy award...). Most cinemas are saying "fuck that" with regards to devoting screen time to a film most if their audience will likely be able to watch at home. Not too keen on doing Netflix marketing for them, according to vice. But a couple of small chains are doing viewings.

Anyway, I'm either watching tonight or tomorrow. Anyone else?


----------



## 8den (Oct 18, 2015)

S☼I said:


> no, Netflix and chill means casual sex so I understand
> 
> although "Netflix", isn't this just films you get on the net?



"Netflix and Chill" is the youth version of "come up for a coffee."


----------



## mack (Oct 18, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Anyone watched beasts of no nation, yet? The guy who directed the whole of True Detective series 1, Idris Elba, a story of child soldiers in Africa - sounds pretty promising.
> 
> Netflix first full movie, apparently, causing controversy, as they are releasing it in the cinema at the same time it's on Netflix (1 day later, which just so happens to be the time needed to qualif for an academy award...). Most cinemas are saying "fuck that" with regards to devoting screen time to a film most if their audience will likely be able to watch at home. Not too keen on doing Netflix marketing for them, according to vice. But a couple of small chains are doing viewings.
> 
> Anyway, I'm either watching tonight or tomorrow. Anyone else?



Just watched it..good film if a little bit too long. Some of the dialogue was a bit hard to make out sometimes. 

Elba was good.. So was the kid..worth watching..reminded me of city of god.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> .
> 
> The netflix and chill euphamism is weird one, though.



Makes perfect sense to me - just a pretence in order to avoid asking outright for sex, innit.  Same as when you walk someone home after a night out and they invite you in for a coffee.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

8den said:


> "Netflix and Chill" is the youth version of "come up for a coffee."



"Would you like to come up and see my etchings?"

"Wanna Netflix and chill?"

I like it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

Started watching Orphan Black. Have watched three episodes. Damn. It knows how to do the end-of-episode thing that leaves you wanting more. It's 3am and I'm really knackered and really angry because I want to keep watching 

Dead good.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2015)

BigTom said:


> There's 6 seasons on US Netflix. hola lets you access it easily from the uk.


I wouldn't use hola: Adios, Hola! - Why you should immediately uninstall Hola


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 22, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I wouldn't use hola: Adios, Hola! - Why you should immediately uninstall Hola



So what would you use to access US Netflix


----------



## 8den (Oct 22, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Started watching Orphan Black. Have watched three episodes. Damn. It knows how to do the end-of-episode thing that leaves you wanting more. It's 3am and I'm really knackered and really angry because I want to keep watching
> 
> Dead good.



I'm really enjoying it and trying to ration it. 

It's an amazing performance by the lead.  I keep forgetting she's not 4 completely different actors. (Oh and Sarah's  step mum is one of the commitments)


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2015)

High Voltage said:


> So what would you use to access US Netflix


MediaHint. I got mine from here

It's a non-updating version so it's free. The current version of MediaHint is subscription only. Never update this! 

This one is Firefox only but if you search around there's a Chrome one, too. I think Vintage Paw linked to it earlier on this thread, or one of the other Netflix threads.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is the link to get it working in Chrome.

Another link here, may be a slightly newer version of Mediahint, not sure, haven't tried that one. Be sure to make note of what you need to do in the first link regardless.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2015)

Hang on, these are the exact instructions I used. I've just reinstalled mediahint in canary using these instructions.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2015)

Just scared the cat off my lap by screaming "WHAAAAAAAAAAAT?" at Netflix. Damn, Orphan Black is gooooooooooood.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 23, 2015)

Can someone tell me whether I should use hola or not, please. What's the worst thing that coud possibly happen


----------



## BigTom (Oct 23, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Can someone tell me whether I should use hola or not, please. What's the worst thing that coud possibly happen


I meant to read that link properly but I think there are two worst case scenarios

1) hola is peer to peer. This means that when you use it you are going through someone else who is also using hola and other people are using your internet connection. If someone else using your internet does something illegal it'll look like you did it.

2) imo more worrying, someone else can install and run programs on your computer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 1, 2015)

I watched a fascinating documentary today - The Galapagos Affair: Satan Came to Eden - about a bunch of Germans who went to an uninhabited island in the Galapagos and the trouble that ensued. I have never heard of this before and it was really interesting stuff!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Can someone tell me whether I should use hola or not, please. What's the worst thing that coud possibly happen


Works fine for me


----------



## dervish (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been using Proxy for Netflix which has worked perfectly for me. Only US netflix, but that's where Bob's Burgers is, which is basically all I've been watching for that last two weeks.

(on topic: Bob's burgers is fantastically funny, kinda the same vein as American Dad and Family Guy, but I think much better)


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 2, 2015)

What We Do In The Shadows is an entertaining watch. New Zealand spoof vampire documentary with Jermaine Clement from Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 7, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> What We Do In The Shadows is an entertaining watch. New Zealand spoof vampire documentary with Jermaine Clement from Flight of the Conchords.


I loved that! Very funny 

I just watched "Twinsters". A great documentary about two Korean girls who were adopted - one in the USA and one in France. One put a video on YouTube. The other's friends saw it and thought they looked identical....


----------



## Maharani (Nov 7, 2015)

I can't get enough of loner, walkabout movies at the moment. Watched Into the Wild yesterday. Sean Penn has the skillz. Mostly cried my bleeding eyes out.


----------



## 8den (Nov 7, 2015)

I uninstalled hola as per that scary article. I'm now using tunnel bear which is €3.99 a month. Cheaper and more secure.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I can't get enough of loner, walkabout movies at the moment. Watched Into the Wild yesterday. Sean Penn has the skillz. Mostly cried my bleeding eyes out.



I enjoyed that....even though I thought the guy was an inept fool.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I enjoyed that....even though I thought the guy was an inept fool.



Only in the last bit no?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Only in the last bit no?



He kinda fluked his way along through the whole film.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He kinda fluked his way along through the whole film.


True.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)

Has anyone seen Saving Mr Banks? not usually keen on Emma T or Hanks really.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been watching, and thoroughly enjoying, How to Get Away With Murder all day.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Has anyone seen Saving Mr Banks? not usually keen on Emma T or Hanks really.


I  rather liked it.  It's a tad sentimental, but not unintelligent.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2015)

I watched _Kung Fury_ last night. I kind of enjoyed it, but... Just not as much fun as season two of _Danger 5_.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2015)

Meanwhile, I also watched 2Pac's final film, _Gang Related_. It was barely in the top three buddy-cop movies James Belushi has ever made, and is an inferior tramp-wrongly-accused-of-murder movie to, say, _Suspect_. However, it does have Mac's dad from _Philly _basically being Mac's dad in Generic American City.

I intuit that DotCommunist may have an opinion on this film


----------



## 8den (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was barely in the top three buddy-cop movies James Belushi has ever made,




It ranks alongside Red Heat, & K-9?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 8, 2015)

8den said:


> It ranks alongside Red Heat, & K-9?


It ranks _beneath_ them, yes (I couldn't think of any other cop-buddy movies Belushi had been in)


----------



## 8den (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> It ranks _beneath_ them, yes (I couldn't think of any other cop-buddy movies Belushi had been in)



Cop buddy?

And much of the cinematic output of Tarkovsky pales against Red Heat.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)

Loved the Nina Simone film. She did lead a very troubled life but man what a woman.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2015)

8den said:


> And much of the cinematic output of Tarkovsky pales against Red Heat.


 
Don't get me wrong, I love _Red Heat_, and _K-9_ is up there with _Turner & Hooch_ in the police pooch stakes (unlike _K-911_ and _K-9: PI_).


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love _Red Heat_, and _K-9_ is up there with _Turner & Hooch_ in the police pooch stakes (unlike _K-911_ and _K-9: PI_).



I saw that there were direct to video K-9 sequels on Jimmys IMDb page, I think they said everything they needed to say with K-9 personally.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 9, 2015)

Doomsdays

"A pre-apocalyptic comedy, *DOOMSDAYS* follows the misadventures of Dirty Fred (Justin Rice) and Bruho (Leo Fitzpatrick), a pair of free-wheeling squatters with a taste for unoccupied vacation homes in the Catskills. Their commitment to the lifestyle is challenged, however, when a runaway teen and an aimless young woman join their ranks."

I loved it. Really funny.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2015)

Is it really worth getting one of the proxy workarounds, is there that much more content? Only we are trying to save money by saving a bit here and there and netflix is on the list.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 9, 2015)

If you really want to save money install Kodi onto a firestick and bin Netflix altogether.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2015)

I want rid of Netflix but the OH doesn't. Will have a look at this Kodi thank you.


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2015)

Is Kodi better than netflix? And if so why?


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2015)

Wondering how we would get Kodi on here?

WD TV - Media Player


----------



## Maharani (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm being a total duh...I don't understand what kodi is! Is it a multi media player?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I don't understand what kodi is! Is it a multi media player?


Same here. There are threads in here about it but I can't understand those either.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2015)

I googled it and it does not work with my tv box. So it is no use for us.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 9, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I loved that! Very funny
> 
> I just watched "Twinsters". A great documentary about two Korean girls who were adopted - one in the USA and one in France. One put a video on YouTube. The other's friends saw it and thought they looked identical....




I read about this a few weeks ago. Will watch it soon.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> I want rid of Netflix but the OH doesn't. Will have a look at this Kodi thank you.



Personally I think Netflix is a waste of money UNLESS you go through the VPN route. The choice with Netflix UK Is too limited. For an extra two or three quid a month you get thousands more optiobs


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2015)

Watching "Master of None" in which Aziz Ansari is less annoying than on the late lamented Parks and Rec.  MoN is is intelligent, but not overwhelmingly funny.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2015)

We are also watching Gotham.  Which is diverting and silly.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Watching "Master of None" in which Aziz Ansari is less annoying than on the late lamented Parks and Rec.  MoN is is intelligent, but not overwhelmingly funny.



Started watching it last night didn't feel it. Does it get better?


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Personally I think Netflix is a waste of money UNLESS you go through the VPN route. The choice with Netflix UK Is too limited. For an extra two or three quid a month you get thousands more optiobs



We only signed up to Netflix to watch House of Cards on a month's free trial. Forgot to cancel the subscription and with the nights getting darker decided to keep it for now. Not impressed so far. 

Usenet has a far better choice and is "free".


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2015)

8den said:


> Started watching it last night didn't feel it. Does it get better?


It doesn't change, but the pace and key feel less strange, the more of it you watch.


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> We only signed up to Netflix to watch House of Cards on a month's free trial. Forgot to cancel the subscription and with the nights getting darker decided to keep it for now. Not impressed so far.
> 
> Usenet has a far better choice and is "free".



Stick it out for a bit January Jones is on in ten days.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 9, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Doomsdays
> 
> "A pre-apocalyptic comedy, *DOOMSDAYS* follows the misadventures of Dirty Fred (Justin Rice) and Bruho (Leo Fitzpatrick), a pair of free-wheeling squatters with a taste for unoccupied vacation homes in the Catskills. Their commitment to the lifestyle is challenged, however, when a runaway teen and an aimless young woman join their ranks."
> 
> I loved it. Really funny.


just watched this on your recomendation, and thoroughly enjoyed it. Cheers


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 9, 2015)

I enjoyed the first episode of Master of None. I love Aziz. It's not lol out loud funny, but it is amusing and has a certain charm to it.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 11, 2015)

Any decent horrors on there at the mo?

I just watched Mr Jones and it was gash.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2015)

this starts soon, worth a look:

http://themuse.jezebel.com/im-covered-in-goosebumps-after-watching-the-trailer-for-1747532036


----------



## Yetman (Dec 12, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> Any decent horrors on there at the mo?
> 
> I just watched Mr Jones and it was gash.



The Babdadook


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 12, 2015)

Yetman said:


> The Babdadook



Seen it. V good but would have worked better as a short.


----------



## baffled (Dec 22, 2015)

4 episodes into Making a Murderer and it's seriously wtf so far.

It's the story of Steven Avery who was wrongly convicted and served 18 years for rape and attempted murder, after uncovering what appears to be a cover up relating to his conviction he sues for 36 million in damages.

Just as he and his lawyers are preparing for trial a woman goes missing and he's subsequently charged with murder in what (only seen 4 eps so far) seem suspicious circumstances.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2015)

Recommendations? Ditch Netflix.

Netflix paid no corporation tax despite 4.5m UK subscribers, report claims


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm watching Fargo Series 2 on German netflix (yes, through Hola).  All in English, automatically, no subtitles.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 1, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Seen it. V good but would have worked better as a short.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm most of the way through Grace and Frankie. More enjoyable than I was expecting. Has Sam Waterson had some kind of stroke in recent years, or is his slurring just a natural thing that comes with his particular voice getting on a bit? Anyway, I think it's pretty good.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 1, 2016)

Fez909 said:


>




Excellent. I assume that's where the idea for the film came from?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 1, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Excellent. I assume that's where the idea for the film came from?


Yep, same director.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2016)

Fez909 said:


>



That just totally freaked me out!!


----------



## Rik (Jan 2, 2016)

baffled said:


> 4 episodes into Making a Murderer and it's seriously wtf so far.
> 
> It's the story of Steven Avery who was wrongly convicted and served 18 years for rape and attempted murder, after uncovering what appears to be a cover up relating to his conviction he sues for 36 million in damages.
> 
> Just as he and his lawyers are preparing for trial a woman goes missing and he's subsequently charged with murder in what (only seen 4 eps so far) seem suspicious circumstances.



Yeah highly recommend watching this. It's a very in depth, well made doc. It's just unbelievable what happens. Did I miss this in the news when all this was happening? I know it's a US case, but didn't come across this story at all.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyone watched the man in the high castle yet? Something keeps stopping me from watching it and I don't know what.

ETA: sorry that's a prime show. Wrong thread


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Anyone watched the man in the high castle yet? Something keeps stopping me from watching it and I don't know what.


It's only on Amazon, isn't it?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 6, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> It's only on Amazon, isn't it?


Yeah, just realised. You seen?


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 6, 2016)

It is awful. I think there was a thread on here about it and most people agreed it was terrible.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 6, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Yeah, just realised. You seen?


No... We had prime for a trial month a year or so back and thought the selection was worse than UK Netflix - which isn't great.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Anyone watched the man in the high castle yet? Something keeps stopping me from watching it and I don't know what.
> 
> ETA: sorry that's a prime show. Wrong thread



Man In The High Castle (tv show)

We watched about 3 episodes and just didn't bother with it after that. It's well made and quite atmospheric but seems messy and complicated. You'll know if you're going to like it after the first episode.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 6, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Man In The High Castle (tv show)
> 
> We watched about 3 episodes and just didn't bother with it after that. It's well made and quite atmospheric but seems messy and complicated. You'll know if you're going to like it after the first episode.



Count yourself lucky you didn't watch to the end.  Not sure any final scene had left me feeling quite so....like I wanted ten hours of my life back.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 6, 2016)

I was really angry with it because the sets and everything looked great but the translation from book to TV was awful. Half the main characters weren't even in the book!


----------



## adidaswoody (Jan 7, 2016)

Kung fury, 30 minutes of brilliance 

But I agree with whoever mentioned kodi, I only still have Netflix coz I use my ex's account, and Netflix says you can only use an account on so many devices?
I have it on 4 devices, she has it on 3, my mom uses it on 2, I have 3 friends that use it also, so if someone else wants to try out Netflix PM me and I'll give you the details


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 7, 2016)

adidaswoody said:


> Kung fury, 30 minutes of brilliance
> 
> But I agree with whoever mentioned kodi, I only still have Netflix coz I use my ex's account, and Netflix says you can only use an account on so many devices?
> I have it on 4 devices, she has it on 3, my mom uses it on 2, I have 3 friends that use it also, so if someone else wants to try out Netflix PM me and I'll give you the details


I think you can have it on as many devices as you like but can only watch on two simultaneously.


----------



## adidaswoody (Jan 7, 2016)

CNT36 said:


> I think you can have it on as many devices as you like but can only watch on two simultaneously.


It says on account settings, for the basic 6.99 a month you can have it on 4 devices I think, then the more devices you use it on, they higher the monthly cost.
But I shall test your theory when I'm back from work


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 7, 2016)

£8.99 is what I pay for four simultaneous streams including HD


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 7, 2016)

That is installed on any number of devices, four of which can be in use at the same time


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2016)

I have it on loads of devices and pay £5.99 a month...probably only ever used on two at any one time though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 7, 2016)

i pay £5.99 too, but also 1/5 of another subscription for the houseshare.
I can watch US and UK on my account/devices using Hola, but for some reason we can only use the UK one on the house telly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i pay £5.99 too, but also 1/5 of another subscription for the houseshare.
> I can watch US and UK on my account/devices using Hola, *but for some reason we can only use the UK one on the house telly.*



You get served whatever they have licence for in your country. They have licences for different stuff in the US than they do in the UK. On your telly (presumably it's a smart one connected to the internet and not just being used as a monitor by your computer) there's no proxy or Hola type thing to mask your IP so that it thinks you're in the US. I don't know if you can install Hola to a smart telly, but it's unlikely.

I'm still using a hacked mediahint - it's given me far fewer problems than Hola or dotVPN.


----------



## baffled (Jan 7, 2016)

If you can change the dns settings on the telly then you might be able to access other regions.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2016)

baffled said:


> If you can change the dns settings on the telly then you might be able to access other regions.



I have a blu ray with us dns. So have both us and uk through tv


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 30, 2016)

There was some stuff about Netflix cracking down on proxies, vpns, etc, then some doubts cast

Doubts cast on Netflix plan to stop use of VPNs to get around regional blocking

However, I just got blocked from us Netflix using Hola, telling me to stop using a proxy. Canada still works, though, but looks like the inevitable is coming. 

Some have said they will block on a proxy by proxy basis, creating the usual internet cat and mouse game, but its about to become more of a pain in the arse, that's for sure.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2016)

_Les Salauds _AKA _Bastards_

Wow - took my breath away. Had a crack because of the presence of leather-faced hangdog Vincent Lindon, whom I enjoyed in the Hollywoodish thriller _Mea Culpa_. It's all set up to be a pretty standard genre piece - revenge thriller, chase movie, les bourgeois sexy etc - but then never fully goes there. Instead it's just, well, grim. Writer/director Claire Denis is definitely someone whose work I shall investigate now. Soundtrack was by Stuart Staples (Tindersticks), and greatly helped add to the tense atmosphere, which in visuals and audio and tone and refusal to give easy closure, brought to mind _Hyena_.

Do not read the Wikipedia or IMDb plot summaries first!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2016)

My hacked media hint isn't working now. Just keeps sending me to the UK version. That doesn't sound like a blocking issue, but the server isn't running or connected any more, idk.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2016)

Hola is working for me though.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 7, 2016)

Has anyone tried the Open Sky boxes with the "gift"? 



100% GENUINE OPENBOX V8S LATEST MODEL WITH 12 MONTH GIFT - PLUG AND PLAY!! **


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't trust anything with 'genuine' in the title.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 7, 2016)

A friend has one and they swear by it but they do not live in the UK.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 7, 2016)

> Note to ebay admin: Please do not remove this listing as we are not infringing your policies. We do not condone the use of illigal firmwares/ channel listings/and satellite recievers and such will not provide any. this item is a free to view pvr satellite reciever
> 
> 
> THIS IS NOT A ILLEGAL DESCRAMBLING SERVICE OF ANY NATURE. WE PROVIDE WARRANTY COVER FOR FREE TO VIEW LEGAL CHANNELS. WE DO NOT REPRESENT ANY MEDIA COMPANY. PLEASE DO NOT REMOVE AS THIS IS IN FULL COMPLIANCE OF EBAY POLICIES.
> ...



Sounds legit.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2016)

Piku  - film where the ageing father is obsessed with his constipation - slow and gentle.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 7, 2016)

We've finally started watching house of cards. It's mint, Spacey is a great actor.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 7, 2016)

Occupied


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 7, 2016)

Orphan Black here, S2 now. I like it..


----------



## adidaswoody (Feb 7, 2016)

Danger 5, it's ridiculous


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 8, 2016)

adidaswoody said:


> Danger 5, it's ridiculous


And I thought it was deadly serious cinema verite


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 19, 2016)

Binged a whole load of Kimmy Schmidt last night. Some occasional belly lulz, plenty more less pronounced ones, a perfect cast, mad plots and made with such flare and charm its hard to be cynical. Series 2 just snuck out.


----------



## dervish (Apr 19, 2016)

Watching Trailer Park Boys at the moment, just got onto the second series and it's really hitting it's stride, very, very funny and only 20 minute episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 19, 2016)

dervish said:


> Watching Trailer Park Boys at the moment, just got onto the second series and it's really hitting it's stride, very, very funny and only 20 minute episodes.


its great isn't it. Julian with his rum and coke surgically attatched to his hand lol


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 19, 2016)

I've never seen it, is it similar to It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 19, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> I've never seen it, is it similar to It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia?


People recommended it to us as being similar, but we love Always Sunny, and couldn't warm tho the Trailer Park boys.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 19, 2016)

TPB is deffo an acquired taste.  Me and my flatmates years back loved that shit, but we also smoked a hella lot of weed at the time, but everybody else we knew who'd seen it thought it was balls.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 19, 2016)

Recently had the US Netflix accessed via Hola blocked - which is a great shame - on the plus side we did manage to complete Mad Men just in time. The annoying thing is, I'd happily pay more to have access to the US Netflix


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 19, 2016)

The Boy said:


> TPB is deffo an acquired taste.  Me and my flatmates years back loved that shit, but we also smoked a hella lot of weed at the time, but everybody else we knew who'd seen it thought it was balls.


Ahh, right.  I've never really been in to stoner comedy.  I like my laughs a bit more quick-witted and wordy.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 19, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Ahh, right.  I've never really been in to stoner comedy.  I like my laughs a bit more quick-witted and wordy.



Not exactly a stoner comedy, its actually quite class concious (theres a quite good libcom article about this very subject, which i might dig out), has a cheap and cheerful feel to it, does have some great jokes (and top swearing), and pretty decent comic performances. Also a reeeeaallly young Ellen Page turns up for most of one of the early series. Worth investing time in, give it half a series.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 19, 2016)

Here you are....  

From trailer trash to Trailer Park Boys


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 19, 2016)

Didn't like it though.  Watched a couple.  I mean, lots of shows find their feet in S2, but there has to be something to get you that far.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2016)

I've been checking through my viewing activity to see what's worth recommending, and what's worth warning against...

Currently on Zee Flix and worth a spin:

*Hidden gems:*

*Blue Ruin* - A very ordinary man goes on the hunt for retribution; reality bites him on the arse; muted hilarity ensues.
*Common* - Teenager gets caught up in the aftermath of others’ violence, and suffers at hands of joint enterprise law; written by Jimmy McGovern.
*Down Terrace* - Ben Wheatley’s first feature, about an obnoxious family of crooks in Brighton.
*Focus* - Mild-mannered office drone William H Macy discovers anti-semitism in 40s New York after getting a new set of spectacles.
*Good Kill* - Drone pilot Ethan Hawke disintegrates.
*Grabbers* - “It’s _Tremors_ meets _Father Ted_”, one can imagine the pitch going; alcoholic garda Richard Coyle must battle extra-terrestrial monsters on a remote Irish island.
*Half Nelson* - Troubled teacher builds rapport with troubled student.
*Hits* - Small-town blue collar worker accidentally becomes an online sensation after posting a video rant about potholes on YouTube; cue invasion of self-facilitating media nodes and angry daughter.
*Hyena* - A sort of British _The Shield_, with Peter Ferdinando as a bent cop trying (but failing) to justify his corruption as a sluice gate in a dam that holds back depravity. Excellent follow up from the team who made serial killer character study _Tony_.
*In The Electric Mist* - Tommy Lee Jones as a Louisianan detective dealing with a murder at the same time as a Hollywood film starts work on location shooting nearby.
*Injustice* AKA *Puncture* - Chris Evans and Mark Kassen are a pair of upstart young Houston attorneys who take on the big boys in a medical conspiracy case.
*Kajaki* - Exemplary, adrenalised war movie about a squad of British soldiers caught up in the conflict in Afghanistan, which avoids pretty much all and every existing trope from the genre.
*Man From Reno* - San Francisco-set drama about a Japanese author (Ayako Fujitani) who escapes to the Bay to get away from personal problems, and becomes embroiled in perplexing events. It really gets going when she crosses paths with a local sheriff (Pepe Sernal) who has his own puzzle to solve. Interesting tweak on the standard detective mystery from Nipponophile American director Dave Boyle.
*Red Hill* - A western set in rural Australia, with city cop Ryan Kwanten relocating to a small town in the sticks with his pregnant wife facing big trouble from his very first day. The ever reliable Steve Bisley makes for a great foil.
*Rhymes For Young Ghouls* - Racism, institutional abuse and wholesale contempt for humanity explored through the eyes of a teenager in a mid-seventies Canadian First Nations reserve.
*Slow West* - Besotted Scots boy (Kodi Smit-McPhee) travels across the ocean and across America in a bid to track down the girl whom he fell in love with; local saddle tramp Michael Fassbender hooks up with him.
*The Guest* - Man turns up at family’s door claiming to be comrade and best friend of recently killed soldier-son; things quickly escalate.
*The Hunter* - Professional assassin Willem Dafoe is hired to hunt down and kill the last Tasmanian tiger, but everything is not as it first seems.
*The Killing Room *- A ‘when-psychological-experiments-go-wrong’ type flick, in the vein of _Das Experiment_ and _Die Welle_, this time based on the MK Ultra programs.
*The Rise *- What first seems like a run-of-the-mill _Lock, Stock…_ geezers-style movie is quickly subverted into something else a whole lot more interesting.
*Tower Block* - Apart from some unsatisfying elements to the denouement, an efficient and economical British thriller about a disparate group of residents trapped on a single floor of a block of flats by a lunatic for unstated reasons.
(You can look through all current films and programmes on UK Netflix here.)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2016)

*Subtitled tastiness:*

_*Flammen & Citronen* _AKA_ *Flame And Citron*_ - Doing the dirty work for a Danish resistance group takes its toll on two of its best operators.
_*Gibraltar *_AKA* The Informant*_ - _A bar owner with money problems is persuaded to become grass for French Customs.
_*Hodejegerne* _AKA_ *Headhunters* - _Norwegian recruitment consultant is an art thief in his spare time; one day he tries to rob the wrong person.
_*Indigènes* _AKA_ *Days Of Glory* _- Celebrating the sacrifice of France’s North African soldiers in the Second World War.
_*Kraftidioten* _AKA_ *In Order Of Disappearance*_ - Wry and dark comedy about a simple but driven man investigating why his son died.
_*La French* _AKA_ *The Connection*_ - Think French _Heat_ meets French, um, _The French Connection_, with an investigating magistrate on the heels of Marseilles’ biggest smack smugglers. Jean Dujardin and Gilles Lellouche make for excellent sparring partners.
_*Les Salauds* _AKA_ *Bastards*_ - Estranged brother (Vincent Lindon) returns home after years at sea to try and make sense of why his niece killed herself. 

_*Mea Culpa* - M_ore Lellouche, more Lindon, this time together and as former cop partners who do things their way when faced with a brutal new crime gang in town.
_*Moviedrome-approved:*_

*At Close Range* - Rural Pennsylvanian crime family ruled by dad Christopher Walken implodes when his brutality estranges son Sean Penn. Early James Foley feature.
*Escape From Alcatraz* - Ol’ Rawhide tries to figure out how the hell to get off this damn Rock.
*Invasion Of The Body Snatchers *(1978) - Philip Kaufman and WD Richter’s excellent remake of a paranoia pic, this time retooled to reflect a cold world of self-absorption and alienation.
*Rumble In The Bronx *- Jackie Chan fights bad guys in New York (because reasons), and when we say New York, obviously we mean the exceptionally cheaper Vancouver_*.*_
*Something Wild *- Yuppie-in-jeopardy trope is somewhat turned on its head in Jonathan Demme’s screwball comedy/road movie when white collar worker bee Jeff Daniels crosses paths with kooky Melanie Griffiths; though before you can say ‘Manic Pixie Dream Girl’ we are out of the danger zone and somewhere more interesting.
*The Andromeda Strain* - Michael Crichton disease pandemic potboiler translates well to the big screen here.
*The Long Riders *- Quirky casting of multiple sets of real life brothers as various members of the James-Younger gang partially masks a very orthodox seventies western.
*The Parallax View* - Investigative journalist Warren Beatty’s fondness for conspiracy theories cuts him off from the media mainstream, but when he gets a tip-off connecting various JFK/RFK/Malcolm X-type assassinations, he can’t help himself but go sniffing.
*The Warriors* - Apparently there are no night buses in New York.
*Trespass* - Trashy but fun updating/relocation of _The Treasure Of The Sierra Madre_ to Rustbelt, USA, with a pair of Arkansas firefighters (William Sadler and Bill Paxton) heading well out of their comfort zone to try and dig up loot stashed in an abandoned building in East St. Louis, Il.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2016)

*Recent but decent:*

*A Most Wanted Man* - Not the best le Carré adaptation, but solid, and run through with his trademark anger/pessimism like a stick of despair rock
*A Walk Among The Tombstones* - One of the more impressive FULL NEESONs of the past few years
*Breach* - Mardy counter-terrorism Federal officer turns out to be kinky FBI mole.
*Calvary* - Priest is threatened, he meets some people, gets a bit pissed off, stuff happens.
*Gone Baby Gone* - Boston private eyes Casey Affleck and Michelle Monaghan are hired to search for missing local girl; nothing is as it first seems.
*Haywire* - Private security contractor Gina Carano kicks serious arse when she’s stitched up by mercenary weasel Ewan McGregor; lots of strong action scenes, and pleasantly syncopated pacing.
*Looper* - Bruce Willis/Joseph Gordon-Levitt as a time-travelling hitman trying to beat destiny.
*Margin Call *- Impeccable piece of drama that brings alive the start of the 2007 global financial crisis.
*Pain & Gain* - Possibly the finest homicidal personal trainer movie ever, and directed by Michael Bay, no less
*The Raid 2* - The claustrophobic tower block setting of this Indonesian actioner’s predecessor is opened up as our hero (Iko Uwais) goes undercover in Jakarta’s biggest crime gang; cue many imaginative fight scenes.
*The Reluctant Fundamentalist* - Riz Ahmed keeps the audience guessing as to what he is, sort of a post-9/11 Agatha Christie mystery.
*World War Z* - Can clever Brad Pitt defeat evil zombie menace (which might be Islamic in origin)?

*Classics & old standbys:*

*12 Angry Men *- Jury service probably isn’t this interesting.
*Battle Of Britain* - Okay, so it’s at the soapier end of the war movie spectrum, but it does have the best ever aerial combat scenes set to a stirring William Walton theme
*Beverly Hills Cop* - Detroit police officer investigates friend’s death by something something Los Angeles something coffee grounds something that camp guy something something something HEH HEH HEH! (Also they have 2 & 3.)
*Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid* - Who ARE those guys?!
*Chinatown* - Forget it, Jake.
*Der Untergang* AKA *Downfall* - He’s just not a birthday party kinda guy.
*Die Hard* - Just the fly in the ointment, Hans, the monkey in the wrench
*Dr. Strangelove* - Loving the bomb.

*Dressed To Kill* - Brian De Palma hides his influences.
*Fargo* - That’s terrific!
*The French Connection* - Did you ever pick your feet in Poughkeepsie?
*Funeral In Berlin* - I prefer a game with a better chance of cheating.
*Harold And Maude* - Just good friends.
*High Plains Drifter* - Angry dead cowboy.
*His Girl Friday* - Ultimate in zippy banter.
*Jackie Brown* - Consistently enjoyable Tarantino, with Pam Grier and Robert Forster both giving terrific Autumn-of-their-careers performances.
*Last Tango In Paris* - I can’t believe it’s not better.
*Miller's Crossing* - Dashiell Hammett and _Yojimbo_ as channelled by the Coen Brothers.
*Network* - Satirising telly news.
*Oh! What A Lovely War* - Powerful music hall-style take on World War One.
*Patton - *Making the other poor dumb bastard die for his.
*Predator* - Extra-terrestrial hunters kick the shit out of CIA goons.
*Rear Window* - Hitchcock’s paean to peeping toms.
*Serpico* - Pacino as an honest cop in a bent department.
*The Magnificent Seven* - Brunner, McQueen and co. retread _Seven Samurai_ as a western.
*The Odd Couple* - Matthau and Lemmon sparring.
*The Spy Who Came In From The Cold *- Richard Burton as a burnt-out spook.
*The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three* - Gesundheit!
*The Molly Maguires* - Sean Connery and pals do their best to maintain an edge against management via the medium of high explosive.
*The Thin Red Line* - Terrifying hill assault.
*Ulee’s Gold* - 100% the best film about beekeeping ever.
*Vertigo* - Zooms guaranteed to churn your stomach


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2016)

*Documentaries:*

*Atari: Game Over* - Charting the rise and fall of the first home video console to take off.
*Central Park Five* - Looking at the rabid atmosphere in which five youngsters were convicted for a notorious New York crime.
*Chasing Madoff* - Retreading an amateur investigation into the Ponzi king’s affairs, and how the authorities didn’t take the accusations seriously.
*Enron: The Smartest Guys In The Room* - Looking at how the energy corporation collapsed in 2001.
*From Bedrooms To Billions *- Biopic of the British video game industry.
_*Jonestown: Paradise Lost*_ - How a socialistic community in the US became a sacked-out death cult in Guyana.
*Kurt Cobain: Montage Of Heck* - Thoroughly absorbing look at Nirvana frontman’s domestic and creative life (much of it outside of the band).
*Rubble Kings* - Engaging look at gang life in The Bronx in the 70s, and how they came together for a _Warriors_-style peace summit.
*Silenced* - How the US government went after national security whistleblowers.
*Square Groupers* - Three tales of weed smugglers in 70s/80s Florida.
*The Kill Team* - On the Maywand District killings  in Afghanistan.

*Genre pictures & B-Movies-but-worth-a-watch:*

*A Show Of Force* - Sort of in the same vein as _Under Fire_, _Salvador_ or _Beyond Rangoon_, this time with a TV reporter (Amy Irving) trying to get to the truth in Puerto Rica following the suspicious death of two pro-indepdence activists.
*Armored* - The plan is to stage an armoured car heist. The plan does not go according to plan.
*Best Laid Plans* (1999) - Clever little thriller with Josh Brolin, Reese Witherspoon and Alessandro Nivola.
*Bound* - Ex-con Gina Gershon starts up a relationship with gangster’s moll Jennifer Tilly; will mob boss Joe Pantoliano find out?
*Colors* - Old LAPD warhorse Robert Duvall tries to school new buck Sean Penn in the ways of the street in the Gang Unit.
*Damien: Omen II *- Devil’s son goes to military academy; seems like a genius idea. Don't go in the elevator 

*Enemies Closer* - It’s very silly, but anything with Van Damme dressed up in RCMP Mountie uniform whilst riding a horse, delivering pre-coup de grace quips, and generally being a slightly arthritic badass earns a pass from the shit pile.
*Equilibrium* - Christian Bale as a ‘gun fu’ expert in a future utopia/dystopia where crime is largely eradicated through a programme of compulsory mass consumption of pacification drugs.
*I’ll Sleep When I’m Dead* - A sort of follow up to _Get Carter_ by Mike Hodges, this time with Clive Owen in the role of avenging angel.
*Men At Work *- Best film about dustmen, and it even has Emilio Estevez and Charlie Sheen.
*Miracle Mile* - Anthony Edwards is late for a first date with Mare Winningham on the very night nuclear war breaks out.
*Murphy's Law* - One of the more fun 80s Cannon movies Charles Brosnan did, here with Carrie Snodgrass to act as a particularly potty-mouthed foil.
*Narc* - Effective low budget detective thriller, with Jason Patric teaming up with Ray Liotta.
*Rounders* - Matt Damon and Edward Norton play high stakes poker, get into scrapes.
*Runaway* (1984) - It’s a low-budget rip-off of _Blade Runner_, with Tom Selleck as a rogue robot hunter, and Gene Simmons from Kiss as the bad guy.
*Screamers* - Christian Duguay directs a sort-of follow-up to _Blade Runner_.
*Switchback* - A serial killer is on the loose. Dennis Quaid is hunting for clues. Texas sheriff R Lee Ermey has dead bodies on his patch. Danny Cannon picks up hitchhiker Jared Leto.
*The Falcon And The Snowman *- Timothy Hutton and Sean Penn sell secrets to the Soviets.
*The Friends Of Eddie Coyle* - Career criminal Robert Mitchum must decide whether or not to grass up his confederates.
*The Vanishing* - Hollywood remake of Dutch thriller; here Jeff Bridges in the man whose girlfriend simply disappeared during a stop at a gas station.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2016)

_*BRAT PACK & HIGH SCHOOL HYSTERIA*_

*Clueless* - Amy Heckerling returns to the themes of _Fast Times_, but focusing on the attempts of well-meaning Beverly Hills princess  Alicia Silverstone to matchmake two of her high school teachers together, à la Jane Austen’s _Emma_.
*Fast Times At Ridgmont High* - A non-Hughesian take on 80s high school, with pregnancy and stoners and crappy part-time McJobs.
*Ferris Bueller’s Day Off* - Sure, when you think about it, they’re a bunch of overprivileged dicks, but still, I like me some Rooney-baiting.
*Pretty In Pink *- Poor girl falls for rich boy, meanwhile misses signals from best friend. Calamity!
*Some Kind Of Wonderful* - Hughes mixes it up this time: Poor boy falls for rich girl, meanwhile misses signals from best friend. Calamity!
*St. Elmo’s Fire* - Whiney yuppies, great!

And finally...

_
*AVOID! AVOID! AVOID!*_

*A Belfast Story* - A criminal waste of Colm Meaney, here as a grizzled and weary old detective in Northern Ireland investigating a series of murders*.*
*Allies* - Crappy post-D Day mission movie done on the cheap.
*Basic* - Disgraced DEA agent John Travolta investigates an Army Ranger exercise that ended with multiple dead soldiers; inexplicably neither the writer nor the director is one of the victims.
*Dead Man Running* - Tamer Hassan and Danny Dyer look embarrassed throughout as they desperately try to string out half-arsed dialogue that barely connects incomprehensible plot points in a bid to raise the cash to pay back big-time shylock 50 Cent (no, really) his £100,000 before the clock runs out.
*Doors Open* - The worst kind of cringy British ‘comedy’, with Stephen Fry playing a very slappable version of Stephen Fry in this lame art heist nonsense.
*He Who Dares: Downing Street Siege *- Execrable on all levels, this coked-up, self-satisfied Paul Tanter/Simon Phillips shit is amongst the worst tax write-off movies I’ve ever seen, with almost no effort to make it in any way artistically or narratively coherent*.*
*Isle Of Dogs* - More misogynistic, flabby, pointless gangster bollocks.
*Left Behind* - Nicolas Cage as an airline pilot caught up in Christian apocalyptic bollocks.
*Madso’s War* - Incompetently staged Boston mob movie bollocks.
*Stalingrad* - Not Oserov’s 1990 one, nor Vilsmaier’s 1993 one; this is Bondarchuk’s shitty and over-glossy 2013 one.
*Survivor* - Perfectly competent thriller quickly sours thanks to chips-pissing and lack of decent script.
*Suspect Zero* - FBI agents are on the trail of a dangerous serial killer; they leave no stone unturned, no cliche unused. Oh, and MIND CONTROL.
*The Outsider* - Tedious man-investigates-daughter’s-death revenger, with Craig Fairbrass(!) as the angry mercenary on the war path. In the interests of giving his picture more international credibility director Brian A Miller has persuaded (no doubt _through the medium of cold, hard cash_) two recognisable names - James Caan and Jason Patric - to rattle through a few short scenes which don’t even seem to match up with the primary plot in a manner so desperate it points towards them being Ponzi scheme victims or similar.
*The Prince* - This time out the traps Brian A Miller appears to have smutty Polaroids of John Cusack and Bruce Willis in his possession, as well as Jason Patric’s Vegas marker, because that’s the only possible reason for their presence in this dumb, tedious flick. Bonus must-punch-self-in-face points for having 50 Cent turn up. OH JOY.
*Top Dog *- Here we reach DEFCON 2 - football hooligans versus Lahndahn gangsters, gor-blimey-ah’s-ya-muvver nonsense with a Spandau Ballet directing, Leo Gregory in the lead (bless him, but he’s not got the charisma to carry the picture), the least urgent ‘climax’ yet committed to celluloid, the logic of a key plot point is almost immediately demolished by a cast member, and Jason Flemyng is in it. When the very best thing about your movie is Ricci Harnett’s understated performance, it’s time to apply for retraining as a butcher at Morrison’s or something.
*Twisted* - Like _Suspect Zero_, another one of those on-the-trail-of-a-serial-killer movies that tried to capitalise on the success of _Se7en_. Here, the USP is lead detective Ashley Judd is a risk-taking alcoholic who keeps blacking out and, I dunno, maybe she’s the killer, huh? Huh? HUH?! Oh, and ANDY GARCIA KLAXON.
*UFO* - Fuck you, Simon Phillips. On the plus side, they did persuade Jean-Claude Van Damme to be in it 
*Vendetta* - Among the two worst Dean Cain films ever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 20, 2016)

Grabbers is hilarious 

I would like to add Doomsdays to the list of hidden gems. I dont know how i found it but im glad i did.

Im not sure whether it will be on UK Netflix but if you can find the New Zealand film "Boy", that's great.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Binged a whole load of Kimmy Schmidt last night. Some occasional belly lulz, plenty more less pronounced ones, a perfect cast, mad plots and made with such flare and charm its hard to be cynical. Series 2 just snuck out.



I discovered Kimmy Schmidt sometime last year.   Despite  a few slightly clunky episodes (the robot one  springs to mind)  the humour of this series  just  hit me like a ton of bricks.  it's weird mix  of  totally insane  mixed into a seemingly mostly mundane world  really does it for me.

I love it for the same reason i love  shows like nichijou.
  as a side recommendation for fans of the humour of KS tell me what you think of  Nichijou episode 1 (translated as "Daily life") 
Watch Nichijou Episode 1 with English Subbed at Gogoanime

I'm sure not all the cultural stuff  goes across 100%  but the same is kinda true  with US stuff


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 20, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> _*BRAT PACK & HIGH SCHOOL HYSTERIA*_
> 
> *Clueless* - Amy Heckerling returns to the themes of _Fast Times_, but focusing on the attempts of well-meaning Beverly Hills princess  Alicia Silverstone to matchmake two of her high school teachers together, à la Jane Austen’s _Emma_.
> *Fast Times At Ridgmont High* - A non-Hughesian take on 80s high school, with pregnancy and stoners and crappy part-time McJobs.
> ...


Add Full English Breakfast to the avoid list. Dave courtney and a film that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Add Full English Breakfast to the avoid list. Dave courtney and a film that makes no sense whatsoever.


Caveat emptor, Dotty, caveat emptor


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 20, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Add Full English Breakfast to the avoid list. Dave courtney and a film that makes no sense whatsoever.


It's got some hilarious reviews on IMDb. 

Half of them slate it as utter shite and the other half, obviously written by Courtney's mates because they all signed up to IMDb within a few days of each other and are really badly written, give it 10 stars!


----------



## J Ed (Apr 20, 2016)

The Boy said:


> TPB is deffo an acquired taste.  Me and my flatmates years back loved that shit, but we also smoked a hella lot of weed at the time, but everybody else we knew who'd seen it thought it was balls.



I don't get this, I've watched it stoned and loved it and watched it sober and loved it


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Recently had the US Netflix accessed via Hola blocked - which is a great shame - on the plus side we did manage to complete Mad Men just in time. The annoying thing is, I'd happily pay more to have access to the US Netflix


Smartflix


----------



## Me76 (Apr 21, 2016)

I saw the thing about the protected price stopping, which means I will pay £2 extra a month and thought 'I need to cancel', especially as I haven't watched anything since Christmas.  I'm just going through my list and having second thoughts now though.  But if I haven't watched anything for 4 months I can't be that bothered canI?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Smartflix



Free for 7 days and then $3.99 / month OR $39.90 for the year . . . Hmmmm! 

Do you or do you know anyone who uses this?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2016)

A bunch of people have recommended it to me, I've not used it myself.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 23, 2016)

OK - I'm on my 7 day free trial - it's a nice interface - accessing ALL of the Netflix library from around the world rather than using Hola which you had to choose the country you were claiming to watch from - granted, it's not free but <£3 a month - AND IT WORKS - it looks like this might be the solution for me and my viewing requirements


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 24, 2016)

smartflix sounds good.  much needed service, compiling all countries content.  Will have to wait till I'm working before considering signing up, but I bet that adds a bunch of good shows.  I had Fargo S2 on German netflix in the Hola days - only found out then that you dont need to worry about language settings when using non-English countries, but I bet you could trawl a bunch of stuff that isn't on US/UK/OZ etc doing that.  Will check it out on the free trial when I can afford to continue the service if I like it.

Just started Person of Interest.  JJ Abrams exec producer, Jonathon Nolan creator.  Utterly preposterous and highly entertaining rogue spy nonsense, with a lot of stuff about surveillance culture.  Started pre-Snowden, but captures the "post-Snowden Zeitgeist" (sorry ) pretty damn well.  Good reviews from respected sources.  High emphasis on action.


----------



## High Voltage (May 3, 2016)

Signed up to Smartflix on a 12 months for the price of 10 deal - so "around" £2.30'odd a month and it's brilliant - not only US Netflix but the entire Netflix library from around the world - wonder how long it'll be before Netflix block this one - to be honest, if I get 6 months out of this I'll consider it money well spent


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 3, 2016)

Finally finished Community. What an excellent show. Sad it had to end, but I guess the premise meant it had to. As it was the final season felt a bit weird and contrived, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 3, 2016)

What I worry about with a paid unblocker is that since Netflix are cracking down, what happens to the money you've paid to the unblocker when they finally block them? They don't have super special tech that no one else knows about -- they're ostensibly using the same kind of solutions as free unblockers.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 3, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> What I worry about with a paid unblocker is that since Netflix are cracking down, what happens to the money you've paid to the unblocker when they finally block them? They don't have super special tech that no one else knows about -- they're ostensibly using the same kind of solutions as free unblockers.



I'm trying the free trial at the mo.  Don't know anything about the tech, but if I do end up paying, which I likely will once I'm working, I'll use the monthly plan. Not worth the risk for a full years money if it stops working in 2 months, but a months money and it stops  a week after payment?  No great loss.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 3, 2016)

on topic, I watched Coherence a month or so back, and would say it's worth a go.  A low budget sci-fi thingy about multiple-parallel dimensions meeting in a middle class suburb during a middle class dinner party.  Wasn;t watching closely enough to actually figure out if it was entirely coherent, but it's pretty entertaining in a mind bending sort of way, and the acting and dialogue are well done.  

Coherence (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## poului (May 4, 2016)

This Marseille show looks fun.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 4, 2016)

poului said:


> This Marseille show looks fun.



Looks great. Trailer conforming to the "this is epic" model, as described so eloquently by myself here...

"This is EPIC" trailers



They even did it with a bloody Ricky Gervais comedy, and whilst I can't be arsed to watch the actual film, suspect did not match the trailer in tone at all...


----------



## poului (May 5, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Looks great. Trailer conforming to the "this is epic" model, as described so eloquently by myself here...
> 
> "This is EPIC" trailers




Hmm. Reviews about it today don't look too encouraging.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

Apparently Special Correspondents is absolute unmitigated shite.


----------



## Spymaster (May 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently Special Correspondents is absolute unmitigated shite.


Goes without saying. Ricky Gervais is in it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Apparently Special Correspondents is absolute unmitigated shite.


I started watching it, promptly fell asleep, then woke up just before the end. My subconscious informs me it was like a lesser Dudley Moore vehicle with Damien from _Drop The Dead Donkey_ added in and filmed in their spare time by the production crew of _Only Fools And Horses: Miami Twice_.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 5, 2016)

Even Gervais' fans have been slating it.


----------



## High Voltage (May 7, 2016)

20 feet from Stardom - the lives and times of backing singers - Chris Moyles mentioned it on his radio X programme during the week, and we gave it a go last night - Damn some of those women can sing and can still sing well into their 60s and probably 70s - if that's what getting old has in store for me then I won't be too disappointed


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 7, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> 20 feet from Stardom - the lives and times of backing singers - Chris Moyles mentioned it on his radio X programme during the week, and we gave it a go last night - Damn some of those women can sing and can still sing well into their 60s and probably 70s - if that's what getting old has in store for me then I won't be too disappointed



It's a great doc. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Ms T (May 7, 2016)

I'm quite enjoying Izombie ATM.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I'm quite enjoying Izombie ATM.


I couldn't get into that although flix do have the first series of Z Nation on there which is also Zombie humour but set post apoc and like a funhouse mirror version of Walking Dead. At least three solid belly lols per episode on average


----------



## BoxRoom (May 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I couldn't get into that although flix do have the first series of Z Nation on there which is also Zombie humour but set post apoc and like a funhouse mirror version of Walking Dead. At least three solid belly lols per episode on average


The Liberty Bell scene had me in stitches. I need to find a good source to watch the second series.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 7, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> The Liberty Bell scene had me in stitches. I need to find a good source to watch the second series.


all on torrents for me, can't seem to find a non spammy quality unpaid streamer these days and torrents are easier than dealing with fucking online casino adverts and exhortations to invest in ponzi scams

but yeah, its proper lol.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 7, 2016)

Continuing on with Nurse Jackie atm. I started it some time ago, thought I'd watched just the first season, but as I'm going through season 2 it's all very familiar, so maybe I watched more. In fact, I know I must have because I've seen this before 

I love the younger female nurse. I'm a little bit in love with her, I think.


----------



## girasol (May 7, 2016)

Originally I started watching it on BBC, but Netflix now claims ownership of the addictive Orphan Black. I binge rewatched season 1 and 2, then S3... Now caught up with S4. Sooooo good! One of the best female leads since long time!!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 7, 2016)

Grieving from breaking bad then sons of anarchy


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2016)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> Grieving from breaking bad then *sons of anarchy*





Spoiler: don'treadifyou haven't seen the final



can't get over how annoying it was that jax stacked himself under a big wheeler. Literaly summed up the sheer arrogance of them all. And I loved those characters but by god where they arseholes. I can't think of one character in it who wasn't compromised morally in some way except the compulsive masturbator they kept as a pet accountant. Even Opie, despite his good nature. Thats the ruin of it all. Take someones loyalty and twist it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 23, 2016)

girasol said:


> Oh, wow. I don't think they should do a second series. I think they are the same people who wrote Damages and that dragged on for too long.
> 
> Having finished it now I really recommend it, but don't see the point in making another season... Last two episodes were excellent!



Well, they've done a second one - Starts Friday.  I ended up finishing it.  It either should have ended there and then, or maybe there's a great story to tell about the aftermath.  It worked as a self contained story in itself.  Trailer keeps you guessing as to whether Danny comes back - that would be a bit silly, imo.


----------



## girasol (May 24, 2016)

So, just binge watched Lady Dynamite yesterday and today - had no idea what it was about - I prefer it that way sometimes...  And I recommend it.  It's about a comedian with bipolar II.  Really surreal in places but touching too.  I have a feeling it might be big, win awards and so on...

Your next Netflix binge: Maria Bamford's inventive and intimate 'Lady Dynamite'
Lady Dynamite: Maria Bamford's Netflix comedy should be a blast


----------



## trabuquera (May 24, 2016)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> Grieving from breaking bad then sons of anarchy


 
  hugz *Miss Daisy* - the last series & finale of S o A left me traumatised and bummed out for weeks ... (not just mourning the lack of Hunnam eye candy in future, either.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2016)

girasol said:


> So, just binge watched Lady Dynamite yesterday and today - had no idea what it was about - I prefer it that way sometimes...  And I recommend it.  It's about a comedian with bipolar II.  Really surreal in places but touching too.  I have a feeling it might be big, win awards and so on...
> 
> Your next Netflix binge: Maria Bamford's inventive and intimate 'Lady Dynamite'
> Lady Dynamite: Maria Bamford's Netflix comedy should be a blast



I've had an article about this open in a tab for a few days to remind me to give it a go. It sounds really interesting.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 24, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> hugz *Miss Daisy* - the* last series & finale of S o A *left me traumatised and bummed out for weeks ... (not just mourning the lack of Hunnam eye candy in future, either.)



I wrote a mini essay I was so fucked over. The pointless violent spiralling lives etc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2016)

girasol said:


> So, just binge watched Lady Dynamite yesterday and today - had no idea what it was about - I prefer it that way sometimes...  And I recommend it.  It's about a comedian with bipolar II.  Really surreal in places but touching too.  I have a feeling it might be big, win awards and so on...
> 
> Your next Netflix binge: Maria Bamford's inventive and intimate 'Lady Dynamite'
> Lady Dynamite: Maria Bamford's Netflix comedy should be a blast



Got just over half way through the season. The pilot left me cold, but it improved massively from there. Will watch the rest over the next couple of days. Enjoying it, in a really weird way.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Got just over half way through the season. The pilot left me cold, but it improved massively from there. Will watch the rest over the next couple of days. Enjoying it, in a really weird way.


Yeah, the pilot isn't great but was good enough to make me go back for more. I then watched some of her YouTube show, The Maria Bamford show that she filmed when she was recovering at her parents. Can't believe I had never heard of her. 

All her short youtube shows are here, under the videos section, you can see that A LOT of the material from Lady Dynamite comes from there. 
Maria Bamford


----------



## CNT36 (May 25, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I wrote a mini essay I was so fucked over. The pointless violent spiralling lives etc.


I missed the mini one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2016)

I've just read a couple of articles about her. I think I love her a little bit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2016)

girasol said:


> So, just binge watched Lady Dynamite yesterday and today - had no idea what it was about - I prefer it that way sometimes...  And I recommend it.  It's about a comedian with bipolar II.  Really surreal in places but touching too.  I have a feeling it might be big, win awards and so on...
> 
> Your next Netflix binge: Maria Bamford's inventive and intimate 'Lady Dynamite'
> Lady Dynamite: Maria Bamford's Netflix comedy should be a blast



Just finished this.

I mostly felt overwhelmed and in awe and weird watching the whole thing, but just kind of sat there watching. But at the very end of the last episode I think it struck me how great it is. I just said, "wow" and started crying. 

I would definitely recommend it, although I don't know how I'd describe it when doing so and I'd want to put loads of caveats in there but I don't know what they'd be.

Thanks for the recommendation, girasol


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2016)

Valley Uprising.

Fucking fantastic documentary about rock climbing in Yosemite placing it firmly in the anti-authoritarian counter-cultures of the time(s).


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2016)

Cartel Land.

Interesting documentary on Mexico's drugs war focussing on anti-narco vigilantes in both sides of the border. Inspiring and demoralising in turn.


----------



## Voley (May 25, 2016)

chilango said:
			
		

> Cartel Land.
> 
> Interesting documentary on Mexico's drugs war focussing on anti-narco vigilantes in both sides of the border. Inspiring and demoralising in turn.



I enjoyed that one, too. Well I say 'enjoyed' - you know what I mean. Bit of a contrast between the vigilantes each side of the border eh?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Recently had the US Netflix accessed via Hola blocked - which is a great shame - on the plus side we did manage to complete Mad Men just in time. The annoying thing is, I'd happily pay more to have access to the US Netflix



I was in Canada last week, Netflix over there is a wonder to behold. Almost worth emigrating for![emoji16]


.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2016)

I've been using Smartflix for over a month now. It works well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2016)

I'm sensing a theme with my viewing habits.







That theme being "women, fuck yeah!"


----------



## Maharani (May 25, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I'm quite enjoying Izombie ATM.


Dr Chakrabati is my little cousin. Born and raised a London boy! The show is doing very well across the pond.


----------



## Maharani (May 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Dr Chakrabati is my little cousin. Born and raised a London boy! The show is doing very well across the pond.


This is he:
 

I used to change his nappies!


----------



## Casually Red (May 25, 2016)

Ive started watching that Zombie nation, which is ok . I've read it's supposed to get much better later on. No complaints so far ..just ok .

That Jonestown docudrama wasn't bad either. Worth seeing .


----------



## Spymaster (May 25, 2016)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I was in Canada last week, Netflix over there is a wonder to behold. Almost worth emigrating for![emoji16]
> 
> 
> .


Canadian Netflix is still easily accessible from the UK via Hola.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 25, 2016)

Maharani said:


> This is he:
> View attachment 87587
> 
> I used to change his nappies!


I do hope you remind him of this, frequently


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2016)

chilango said:


> Valley Uprising.
> 
> Fucking fantastic documentary about rock climbing in Yosemite placing it firmly in the anti-authoritarian counter-cultures of the time(s).



Trailer



Inspiration for Cliffhanger (climbers grab a tonne of drugs for free!)


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2016)

chilango said:


> Cartel Land.
> 
> Interesting documentary on Mexico's drugs war focussing on anti-narco vigilantes in both sides of the border. Inspiring and demoralising in turn.


----------



## Corax (May 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I'm quite enjoying Izombie ATM.


I've not got NetFlix, but stumbled across it on WatchSeries (Index: Watch Series Online Free) and loving it so far.


----------



## Spymaster (May 27, 2016)

New series of Bloodline now on Netflix.

Really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 27, 2016)

I was going to ask about Bloodline. I'll give it a go based on your praise Spy


----------



## Spymaster (May 27, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I was going to ask about Bloodline. I'll give it a go based on your praise Spy


Stick with it. It's a bit slow at first whilst they build the characters but then it takes off after about episode 2.


----------



## baffled (May 28, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Ive started watching that Zombie nation, which is ok . I've read it's supposed to get much better later on. No complaints so far ..just ok .
> 
> That Jonestown docudrama wasn't bad either. Worth seeing .



I struggled with it at first but after the Liberty Bell episode it all kinda clicked and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Casually Red (May 30, 2016)

baffled said:


> I struggled with it at first but after the Liberty Bell episode it all kinda clicked and I really enjoyed it.



Yeah, I've stuck with it and Im sort of glad now. It's definitely surprised me a couple of times .


----------



## Deke (Jun 3, 2016)

LILYHAMMER is pretty decent

"Lilyhammer" (2012)


----------



## Deke (Jun 3, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> New series of Bloodline now on Netflix.
> 
> Really enjoyed the first one.


Classy series but unfortunately, series 2 is a bit of a letdown (on episode 7 so far)


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2016)

Deke said:


> Classy series but unfortunately, series 2 is a bit of a letdown (on episode 7 so far)


Yeah, we've pretty much abandoned it after episode 4.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 3, 2016)

I won't bother with it


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I won't bother with it


Definitely watch the first series though, Bish. It's excellent.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 3, 2016)

Rake is very good.  Three seasons on Netflix now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2016)

Smartflix is down, for a day or so now. It came back for me for a while yesterday. They're working on it. It went down in March too and they managed to get it back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm watching Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries. It's good fun.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 3, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Rake is very good.  Three seasons on Netflix now


Heartily recommend, though season 3 starts a little off the boil.


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 5, 2016)

Friday Night Lights is a great series, about the Dillon Panthers, a High School football team based in Dillon, Texas. Very engrossing teen/football drama and it is about much more than just football.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 11, 2016)

smartflix is down - "cancelling all subscriptions" (no mention of a refund).  Glad I only paid for a month.

Smartflix


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 11, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> smartflix is down - "cancelling all subscriptions" (no mention of a refund).  Glad I only paid for a month.
> 
> Smartflix


I didn't do that cos I was too stoned the couple of time I responded to the pop-ups and fucked up my payment authoristion. Nice.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 11, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I didn't do that cos I was too stoned the couple of time I responded to the pop-ups and fucked up my payment authoristion. Nice.



Had a look on Facebook and there's some talk of refunds there. Notable by its absence on the front page of their site though.

E2a, looking at the refund policy, they say year long subs will be refunded within 30days of payment, which is roughly what I heard on FB.

Scummy.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 11, 2016)

You get your money back but they're still wankers.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2016)

They themselves were advising people to take the monthly sub. They've been nothing but decent, is what I've seen. They were silent for a while when they first went down because it's not exactly helpful to announce to Netflix what they were doing to circumvent the latest block, or even whether they expected to be able to do it. They're caught between a rock and a hard place really.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> They themselves were advising people to take the monthly sub. They've been nothing but decent, is what I've seen. They were silent for a while when they first went down because it's not exactly helpful to announce to Netflix what they were doing to circumvent the latest block, or even whether they expected to be able to do it. They're caught between a rock and a hard place really.



It was probably just incompetence/overconfidence to think they could get away  with this after netflix announced the crackdown.  But until they start refunding at least a fair percentage of people who paid for a year but got 31+ days (who currently get nothing - according to their policy, at least), they are still, in my book, a bit scummy.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 19, 2016)

And now Netflix are putting their monthly price up - granted, it's not exactly a wallet bursting increase, but having just lost Smartflix and now being limited to UK Netflix . . . Hmmmm! Not a happy bunny

Apart from the tax dodging Amazon service and stealing - what other options are there - Now TV - limited and I'm unclear if it's in any way linked to the evil Murdoch empire


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 19, 2016)

Now TV is very linked to Murdoch, given as it's basically Sky without the dish


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2016)

Guardians of the Galaxy is now on it for those strange people who've not see it already...


.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 21, 2016)

chandlerp said:


> Now TV is very linked to Murdoch, given as it's basically Sky without the dish



Thank you - I'd kind of figured that out from the "small print" on the Now TV website - Oh well, another one I won't use


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2016)

_Scarecrows_ is now on UK Netflix - first caught this about ten years back during The Great DivX Streaming Site Golden Age, and it stood out among the video nasties and generic genre hackery as something with real chops 

Scarecrows (1988 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 24, 2016)

Season 7 of Archer now available


----------



## kittyP (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone been watching Spotless? 

Two French guys cleaning crime scenes in London. 
It's a bit comedic but dark and I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2016)

kittyP said:


> Anyone been watching Spotless?
> 
> Two French guys cleaning crime scenes in London.
> It's a bit comedic but dark and I'm quite enjoying it.


A couple of episodes in, and so far pretty enjoyable


----------



## Ms T (Jul 9, 2016)

Maharani said:


> This is he:
> View attachment 87587
> 
> I used to change his nappies!


Wow! I love him in the show.


----------



## Reno (Jul 9, 2016)

Stranger Things is getting great reviews and will be available from the 15th. It's a TV series done in the style of a late 70s/early 80s Spielberg/John Carpenter film, starring Wynona Ryder. Got a new Netflix trial which I will use to watch this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## kittyP (Jul 15, 2016)

Reno said:


> Stranger Things is getting great reviews and will be available from the 15th. It's a TV series done in the style of a late 70s/early 80s Spielberg/John Carpenter film, starring Wynona Ryder. Got a new Netflix trial which I will use to watch this.



Really liking it so far. On episode two. 
Really good retro feel. 
Like if any of the Steven King stuff they made into TV in the 80s had actually been good


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lots and lots of Star Trek.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2016)

I've watched the first 2 episodes of Stranger Things. Love the opening music and the font they used. Everyone's right when they say it feels like Spielberg, Carpenter, etc. You've got elements of ET (kids riding their bikes, and hiding eleven in the basement), The Goonies (the kids again), Nightmare on Elm Street (the teenagers, the stretchy wall - and Ryder of course!!), and all sorts of little nods to various films or at least styles of films.

The end of episode 2 was pretty scary! Looking forward to more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've watched the first 2 episodes of Stranger Things. Love the opening music and the font they used. Everyone's right when they say it feels like Spielberg, Carpenter, etc. You've got elements of ET (kids riding their bikes, and hiding eleven in the basement), The Goonies (the kids again), Nightmare on Elm Street (the teenagers, the stretchy wall - and Ryder of course!!), and all sorts of little nods to various films or at least styles of films.
> 
> The end of episode 2 was pretty scary! Looking forward to more.


All produced by Aaron Spelling or Glenn R. Larson! I'm loving it too. Totally 80s like you say. 
Loving the font of the intro titles, just like Rockford Files, Manimal, Heart To Heart


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2016)

Kid actors in it are wonderful


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 23, 2016)

Reno said:


> Stranger Things is getting great reviews and will be available from the 15th. It's a TV series done in the style of a late 70s/early 80s Spielberg/John Carpenter film, starring Wynona Ryder. Got a new Netflix trial which I will use to watch this.




It's fantastic. A complete pastiche and almost entirely predictable yet completely compelling. Pacing is perfect, actors are great, story is satisfying. There are so many ways it could have gone wrong, which makes it even more amazing that it worked. Brilliant.

As always though, I fear for Season 2


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh and Finn Wolfhard. I wish I was called Finn Wolfhard.

We had a Grant Steele at work for a while. I like to think he got called back to his old 00 job.


----------



## poului (Aug 6, 2016)

This upcoming show The Get Down looks like it could be fun.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 6, 2016)

Bait - British made film - revolves around a loan shark and how he terrorises the community - it's really brutal watching - I'm just hoping that there's lots of funny out takes shown as the credits roll, but somehow I don't think there will be


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 7, 2016)

poului said:


> This upcoming show The Get Down looks like it could be fun.



This look ace. Probably deserve its own thread for the extra HYPE  

Favelado - looks right up your street this, mate.


----------



## chilango (Aug 7, 2016)

chilango said:


> Went to see a selection of films from the Banff Mountain Film Festival last night.
> 
> The absolute standout, and one of the best films I've seen in a long, long time was _Unbranded_.
> 
> ...




Unbranded is now on Netflix.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 13, 2016)

poului said:


> This upcoming show The Get Down looks like it could be fun.




Watched the first episode tonight. Reviews are in and they're pretty mixed, but I thought it was ace. Baz Lurmans flamboyant visual style is all over it. Felt the editing at the start was chopping all over the place, but then got caught up in the story and the feel of 70s Bronx, and two ace club scenes (one disco, one hip hop) that worked really well. Likeable cast, pretty decent dialogue, a Romeo and Juliet style love story. Not gonna binge it, as the episodes are pretty long (first one is 90 mins), but will definitely finish it.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2016)

As a mid fifty year old, white, searingly middle class, male who currently lives in green rural England there should be nothing, repeat nothing to draw me to The Get Down yet I was quickly hooked to the show

The characters, who I have nothing in common with and, given where I live, the chance of meeting anyone who's black really would become a topic of note very quickly, became real to me and I want to find out more about them as the story unfolds

Having lived through the era of the horror that was disco and given my highly limited exposure to Hip Hop I enjoyed the music far more than i would have dared to hope for

Both me and Mrs Voltz thoroughly enjoyed this and it's become our new series of choice on Netflix. We're going to limit this to one episode per night at weekends so we will progress through this quite quickly but not at a binge rate of viewing. I'm really interested to see how this is all going to pan out but it looks like they have given the game away a bit as it looks like there is modern day intertwined with flash back. The flash back being the bulk of the show. There will almost certainly be casualties along the way given the back drop of the story and it's setting but so far there been no spoilers as to who they might be


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2016)

As a white, male, searingly middle class and heterosexual male, you would still complain about disco. If you were young, gay and/or black in the 70s it may just have been the soundtrack of liberation.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2016)

Whatever

It's a cracking series, the music's great, the characters believable and the story compelling. And who knows, perhaps, in some small way, watching this will make me a better person


----------



## mhendo (Aug 14, 2016)

Have any of you British folks watched Marcella? I'm thinking about giving it a try, but was interested to know whether any Urbanites have seen it.

It's done by the guy who did Bron/Broen/The Bridge, which i really love.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2016)

It would appear that we don't get Marcella in the UK

Fuck You Netflix! May SmartFlix rise again from the ashes (and as long as I get the last 2 or 3 months of my 12 months subscription I'll be happy)


----------



## mhendo (Aug 14, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> It would appear that we don't get Marcella in the UK


Wow, that seems strange, especially since it's set in London, with a British cast. Guess i'll just give it a go and see what it's like.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2016)

I'll double check


----------



## Saffy (Aug 14, 2016)

It was on ITV earlier on in the year.


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope, fuck all - here you go


----------



## mhendo (Aug 14, 2016)

Saffy said:


> It was on ITV earlier on in the year.


Ah! So it's marketed as a Netflix Original here in the US, but it's not originally a Netflix show.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 14, 2016)

Reno said:


> As a white, male, searingly middle class and heterosexual male, you would still complain about disco. If you were young, gay and/or black in the 70s it may just have been the soundtrack of liberation.


Loads of middle class middle age heterosexual males like disco.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 14, 2016)

mhendo said:


> Ah! So it's marketed as a Netflix Original here in the US, but it's not originally a Netflix show.


Ahh ok, it was out in the UK back in April on ITV. 
I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 14, 2016)

mhendo said:


> Ah! So it's marketed as a Netflix Original here in the US, but it's not originally a Netflix show.


Yeah, I saw them do this with another show, though I don't remember what it is.

I guess "original" here, means exclusive, rather than funded/made by Netflix.


----------



## red & green (Aug 14, 2016)

Watched all of the Get Down shame we have to wait a year for the rest - I enjoyed it although I don't like B L films - Jimmy Smits is great in it


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 14, 2016)

red & green said:


> Watched all of the Get Down shame we have to wait a year for the rest - I enjoyed it although I don't like B L films - Jimmy Smits is great in it



Fuck the fuck off - NEXT YEAR 

Why can't they binge MAKE THE DAMN THINGS as fast as we can watch them


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> As a mid fifty year old, white, searingly middle class, male who currently lives in green rural England there should be nothing, repeat nothing to draw me to The Get Down yet I was quickly hooked to the show
> 
> The characters, who I have nothing in common with and, given where I live, the chance of meeting anyone who's black really would become a topic of note very quickly, became real to me and I want to find out more about them as the story unfolds
> 
> ...


Fuck off.  How was disco a 'horror'?  It was brilliant and so important and influential. We have a lot to thank disco for.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 14, 2016)

Better Call Saul is a "netflix original" in the UK, but is made and broadcast by AMC in the US.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 14, 2016)

Gotham series 2 has just popped up


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off.  How was disco a 'horror'?  It was brilliant and so important and influential. We have a lot to thank disco for.



Then your experience of disco is substantially different to mine. Suit and tie or jacket, smart trousers and tie, smart shoes - NO EXCEPTION

They were alcohol fuelled zones of tension with an general underlaying undercurrent of "unease" - not violence, but unease - the archetypal meat market

Almost exclusively white, it would have been a very, very brave member of the LGBT community to have been open about their sexuality, experiencing, if lucky, ridicule and hostility at worse a kicking - wouldn't have been as bad for any non-white, as the very few that there were at the time I was growing up we'd all gone to school with and they were mates - we looked after our mates

Now take the guns out of the Disco scenes in The Get Down and the disco's of my youth were nothing like that - the music's better, the environment looks to be much more open and inclusive and, dammit, fun

I spoke with Mrs Voltz about this and she's originally from Oop North - and her experience of disco's are markedly different from mine - her experience again sounds fun

The ONLY club that me and my friends eventually gravitated to was, basically, a late night drinking haunt - the dress code was far more relaxed - (Jeans and T's were allowed) - the music policy revolved around 20 minutes of "disco", going into 20 minutes of "chart" music, going into 20 minutes of rock music - Repeat for the night and do the same again next week - you could have a guy in bike leathers stood next to a couple, smartly dressed after a night at the theatre - In the years I went there I only ever saw trouble once - the crowd tended to police themselves - but be clear - this was NOT a disco. It was, probably what would be referred to today as bordering on being in the underground scene. The underground scene is a place I find myself very happy with - certainly in Bristol, where I've had many wonderful nights out


----------



## girasol (Aug 15, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Watched the first episode tonight. Reviews are in and they're pretty mixed, but I thought it was ace. Baz Lurmans flamboyant visual style is all over it. Felt the editing at the start was chopping all over the place, but then got caught up in the story and the feel of 70s Bronx, and two ace club scenes (one disco, one hip hop) that worked really well. Likeable cast, pretty decent dialogue, a Romeo and Juliet style love story. Not gonna binge it, as the episodes are pretty long (first one is 90 mins), but will definitely finish it.



On Ep. 5 and still enjoying it.  I thought the first long episode was one of the best things made by Netflix.  I was actually excited watching it, been a while since something I watched made me feel alive like that


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 15, 2016)

^^^^^^ This


----------



## girasol (Aug 15, 2016)

And I thought the first episode had a bit of a Tarantino's Pulp Fiction feel to it...

Just found this break down on The Get Down, it has spoilers
Netflix’s The Get Down is an often brilliant, often frustrating tribute to '70s hip-hop


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Then your experience of disco is substantially different to mine. Suit and tie or jacket, smart trousers and tie, smart shoes - NO EXCEPTION
> 
> They were alcohol fuelled zones of tension with an general underlaying undercurrent of "unease" - not violence, but unease - the archetypal meat market
> 
> ...


Long post and none of it about the f glorious music. D'oh!


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Then your experience of disco is substantially different to mine. Suit and tie or jacket, smart trousers and tie, smart shoes - NO EXCEPTION
> 
> They were alcohol fuelled zones of tension with an general underlaying undercurrent of "unease" - not violence, but unease - the archetypal meat market
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about, of course gay people had better sense then to go to some knuckle dragging, provincial, straight shit hole to dance to music there. There were gay clubs in the 70s and disco was the music which got played there and a lot of it was great and hugely influential.

In your post you referred to "the horror that was disco" as if that was some universally accepted fact, not your personal clubbing experiences and I take that as referring to the "disco sucks" movement which to a large extend was driven by homophobia and racism.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2016)

High Voltage said:


> Then your experience of disco is substantially different to mine. Suit and tie or jacket, smart trousers and tie, smart shoes - NO EXCEPTION
> 
> They were alcohol fuelled zones of tension with an general underlaying undercurrent of "unease" - not violence, but unease - the archetypal meat market
> 
> ...



So you lived somewhere shit that had shit clubs that some people might have called 'a disco' but actually had very little to do with Disco music?


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 17, 2016)

I've just watched and hugely enjoyed the first series of Crazy Ex Girlfriend. 

The title seems problematic, and it's about an unhappy New Yorker who re-locates to California to be in the same town as her summer camp boyfriend. But as the theme song goes "it's much more nuanced than that". It's much more funny, awkward and real on relationships, depression, friednship than a song with this many musical numbers should be. And the musical numbers (the whole cast are Broadway performers) are great. I really liked it.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2016)

Not brand new but Trump's Art of the Deal (or whatever his book was called) is worth a look.   Overlong, even at 50 mins, but Johnny Depp's makeup and wig, plus vocal mannerisms are quite disconcerting, and it's always fun to target Trump, even if it is like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2016)

_Tallulah_ which is a Netflix original film is worth watching for its three lead actresses, Ellen Page, Allison Janney and Tammy Blanchard. It's about a drifter who impulsively takes a kid from an unfit mother and then passes the baby off as her own to her missing ex-boyfriend's mother, who takes her in. There are a few Sundance-style indie movie tropes (the uptight, older person learning to loosen up under the Influence of the unconventional outsider) but for all that its well done and he performances make it work.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 17, 2016)

Series 5 and 6 of Parks & Recreation are now on Amazon. I'm nearing the end


----------



## pesh (Aug 17, 2016)

Really enjoyed The Get Down, hope they make a series 2


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2016)

pesh said:


> Really enjoyed The Get Down, hope they make a series 2


This was only the first half of season 1 so even if there isn't a second season, there will be more next year.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2016)

pesh said:


> Really enjoyed The Get Down, hope they make a series 2


IMDb have 12 episodes for each actor, so I guess the second series is done.

I LOVED it, btw.  There's something so visually, culturally enticing about that wild era of pre Guiliani Nyc.  Although I'm sure it was grim to live in: I think the show treads that line classily.  

Luhrmann's stamp is on it - though I think mostly, only if you're looking for it (though there was a character early in episode 1 who said "a life lived in fear is a life half lived", which is pretty blatant). But he's a fairytale merchant, and this was wonderfully impossible.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 17, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Not brand new but Trump's Art of the Deal (or whatever his book was called) is worth a look.   Overlong, even at 50 mins, but Johnny Depp's makeup and wig, plus vocal mannerisms are quite disconcerting, and it's always fun to target Trump, even if it is like shooting fish in a barrel.



Cheers, enjoying this.  Depp does do a very good trump, and pretty funny.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 30, 2016)

Narcos season 2 on Friday, which I'll do in a couple of sittings. Season 1 wasn't perfect, but it was brutal and compelling, even with "why are you in this story" dear guy monotoning the story in excruciating detail.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 3, 2016)

I will watch 'The Get Down' soon, previous reviews I have read have not been that good so glad to read here that folk are enjoying it. Will also watch Narcos but need to set aside time. Currently watching docu-series 'Last Chance U' about American Football which 3 episodes in I'm enjoying it and it has the attention of my 15yr old step-son which is a bonus.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2016)

Brooklyn with the excellent Saoirse Ronan is on. Worth a look.


----------



## baffled (Sep 3, 2016)

moonsi til said:


> I will watch 'The Get Down' soon, previous reviews I have read have not been that good so glad to read here that folk are enjoying it. Will also watch Narcos but need to set aside time. Currently watching docu-series 'Last Chance U' about American Football which 3 episodes in I'm enjoying it and it has the attention of my 15yr old step-son which is a bonus.



Last Chance U is really good and I'd thoroughly recommend it even if you have little to no interest in American football.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I'm quite enjoying Izombie ATM.


Another recommendation for iZombie. Sharp script, very funny, quite light in a good way like Bones or something, and the lead is cute af


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2016)

There's 5 seasons of Peewee Herman and a brand new film, which is outrageously silly.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 4, 2016)

The Lobster is fantastic. At turns hilarious, terrifying and bizarre, it'll stay with you.


----------



## mhendo (Sep 4, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Narcos season 2 on Friday, which I'll do in a couple of sittings. Season 1 wasn't perfect, but it was brutal and compelling, even with "why are you in this story" dear guy monotoning the story in excruciating detail.


I'm half-way through Season 2 now. It's good. 

I tend to agree with you about the narrator. I think some of the narration helps move the story along, and provides some useful background that might have taken too long to explain through regular exposition, but i think they should have chosen a different narrator. Rather than an American, they should have made the narration from more of a Colombian point of view. Even the character of Javier Peña would have been better; he might be a DEA agent, but he clearly has more empathy and a better sense of the local scene than Murphy. 

Choosing the Gringo outsider as the voice of the show was probably intentional, and i sort of understand why they did it, but i don't think it was the best choice.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2016)

Freaks and geeks.


----------



## magneze (Sep 30, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> The Lobster is fantastic. At turns hilarious, terrifying and bizarre, it'll stay with you.


Loved it. Brilliant film - thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 30, 2016)

Victoria.  I saw it at the Stockfish Film Festival and there was a Q and A afterwards with the director.  Amazingly it was filmed in real time in a single shot go.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2016)

Really enjoyed the lobster, too. Was thinking, "this reminds me of Dogtooth" and after I did some reading I found out it's the same director. 

Victoria sounds good. Didn't know it was on Netflix. Cheers catinthehat


----------



## kittyP (Oct 1, 2016)

There's loads of stuff called Victoria. 
Is it the German film made last year?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 1, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Series 5 and 6 of Parks & Recreation are now on Amazon. I'm nearing the end


Is this worth pursuing then? I gave it a go on the basis that anything that runs for 6 seasons must have something going for it, but I didn't bother after ep1. 

What's good about it?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Is this worth pursuing then? I gave it a go on the basis that anything that runs for 6 seasons must have something going for it, but I didn't bother after ep1.
> 
> What's good about it?


There's 7 seasons and it's absolutely brilliant for 5 of them, 6 &7 are not so great but still very good and I think they knew it was time to stop.

The comedy is in the characters, particularly Leslie and Ron; the heart of the show is in the relationships between Leslie and Anne & Leslie and Ron.

I'd suggest giving it another episode but as with anything it might just be something you don't like.
It does also get better at the end of season two I think when they introduce two new characters so if you thinks it's good but not great, maybe worth continuing to watch. Also two of the characters (Jerry and Donna) weren't in the original pilot script but the actors/comedians brought those characters to audition and the writers liked them do much they wrote them in, not really knowing what to do with them so they get better parts as it goes on. Generally decent character development as well given how little you usually get in comedies.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 1, 2016)

Cheers Tom, I'll give it a couple more episodes. 

There's just so much good TV at the moment that if something doesn't engage me pretty quickly I move on. 

I've also recently installed Kodi onto our Firestick, which means we've got access to pretty much anything that's ever been broadcast and too much choice is often worse than too little!


----------



## magneze (Oct 1, 2016)

BoJack Horseman is brilliant. Finally got around to watching from the beginning. The underwater episode in series 3 in particular is a modern classic.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Is this worth pursuing then? I gave it a go on the basis that anything that runs for 6 seasons must have something going for it, but I didn't bother after ep1.
> 
> What's good about it?



It's very easy viewing that warms the heart, and when I'm in the mood there is nothing better.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2016)

magneze said:


> BoJack Horseman is brilliant. Finally got around to watching from the beginning. The underwater episode in series 3 in particular is a modern classic.



I completely agree.

Don't know how a cartoon can make me laugh, think, and goddamit well up at times. That's too much man.....


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 1, 2016)

kittyP said:


> There's loads of stuff called Victoria.
> Is it the German film made last year?


Yes, set in Berlin.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

Just been watching SOA & now get a "whoops something went wrong" message & can't watch fuck all 

Is Netflix down for anyone else?


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, looking at Twitter it's down for everyone


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 1, 2016)

Can anyone give me a verdict on Power. A mate has watched 2 seasons (series!) of it this weekend and is hyping it, however he's loved some utter drivel in the past and gets punched in the head for a living, thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Yes, looking at Twitter it's down for everyone



Ta for that!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Yes, looking at Twitter it's down for everyone



All the laydees wanting to see Luke Cage in action must have crashed it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> All the laydees wanting to see Luke Cage in action must have crashed it.


I love the way the theme tune does that wakka-wakka sound referencing motown and blaxploitation films. A nice touch.

But its not only the ladies missing the Cage. I was hoping to have another three eps tonight and now I am bereft.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm watching Ep 2 of Luke Cage right now, no problem


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I love the way the theme tune does that wakka-wakka sound referencing motown and blaxploitation films. A nice touch.



I wouldn't know. It's borked.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm watching Ep 2 of Luke Cage right now, no problem





e2a oh, it's back.

e3a no it's not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm watching Ep 2 of Luke Cage right now, no problem


can't even log in here, no website found message


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm on my PS3, mebbe that makes a difference?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> All the laydees wanting to see Luke Cage in action must have crashed it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> can't even log in here, no website found message



Still logged in to my list, but can't watch fuck all


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm on my PS3, mebbe that makes a difference?



I was trying to get on there earlier on my Wii but it can't even find my router.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, that's my Saturday night fuckin' ruined!


----------



## iona (Oct 1, 2016)

The Netflix app on my phone is working fine but that's fuck-all use because my phone is fucked and won't charge properly. I was planning on making the most of being indoors with electricity and internet for once and watching all of Luke Cage before I'm back outside tomorrow.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2016)

50 megs of broadband and I have no other way to watch old Star Trek and House episodes


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

iona said:


> The Netflix app on my phone is working fine but that's fuck-all use because my phone is fucked and won't charge properly. I was planning on making the most of being indoors with electricity and internet for once and watching all of Luke Cage before I'm back outside tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 1, 2016)

Yay! Back up & working!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2016)

it was as if a million voces cried out at once and were suddenly silenced


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 1, 2016)

Luke Cage sems to be ok to ms, from.a quick test play of about a minute. Will wait till the reviews are in. Never got into daredevil, and whilst Jessica Jones was good enough to watch all the way through, I wasn't overly inspired. I'm bored of most of the marvel films, even the action just barely holds my attention. 10 hour seasons with loads of slow plotting, mediocre chi and the occasional fight scene (where the choreography is very hit and miss - I mean it's much better than, say, buffy, but buffy was about the witty dialogue and hugely imaginative story telling, you could let your imagination fill ok the blanks when her on screen fights did not give the impression of supernaturally gifted martial artist, or whatever she was supposed to be, cos everything else was first rate; writing, acting, some or the better monsters).

Marvel shpows might improve a fair bit on action, but there's no where near enough of it to compensate for the slow pacd, frequent humourless and 2d characters.

I'll get round go Luke.Cage soon enough, and I hope my predictions are massively wrong, but I'm in no rush to find out.

BTW, If anyone missed it at cinema.or DVD, the movie The Big Short is a recent addition to UK Netflix. Starts out like some kind of wolf of wall Street clone, but moves away from that to comment on the greed, corruption and the real human impact the subprime mortgage bubble caused. Told from the PoV of some of the stock brokers who shorted the hoUsing market in America, 2 years before the problem became widely known. A very human telling of the story, with Bale giving the standout performanc, imo.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2016)

Netflix have added the 1974 Saul Bass directed Phase IV. I love this film and really recommend it.

It'd an eco-horror sci-fi about a colony of hyper intelligent super ants intent on taking over the earth and dominating mankind. It's mostly set in the desert with the Ants attacking a scientific research facility and the people within.

It's a trippy, post 60s, nature vs man drama that is tense and exciting, even when the action is focussed on things like an ant decommissioning an air con system. 

...and not a cgi ant in sight!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2016)

thats tonights viewing sorted


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> thats tonights viewing sorted



I've just read all the interiors were shot at pinewood, with the exteriors shot somewhere in Africa.....but it is set in the Arizona desert.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2016)

It was Saul's only full length directors gig as well. Like Laughton, with Night of the Hunter, he felt the sting of the critics and never directed again.


----------



## chilango (Oct 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Netflix have added the 1974 Saul Bass directed Phase IV. I love this film and really recommend it.
> 
> It'd an eco-horror sci-fi about a colony of hyper intelligent super ants intent on taking over the earth and dominating mankind. It's mostly set in the desert with the Ants attacking a scientific research facility and the people within.
> 
> ...



Oh I saw that years ago...it's ace!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 2, 2016)

Just discovered Netflix UK have got Rick and Morty. This is big.

And highly recommended.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

Right here I am. 21st century at last. Tell me what I've been missing. 

I had to choose 3 shows so they could recommend me stuff. Of the ones that were there I'd only seen one (that I'd want to have recommendations based on). Most of the contemporary shows I hadn't yet seen. So the teen just chose stuff. Is that important? (This has been silly question number one).


----------



## BigTom (Oct 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Right here I am. 21st century at last. Tell me what I've been missing.
> 
> I had to choose 3 shows so they could recommend me stuff. Of the ones that were there I'd only seen one (that I'd want to have recommendations based on). Most of the contemporary shows I hadn't yet seen. So the teen just chose stuff. Is that important? (This has been silly question number one).



They will recommend you stuff based on those choices and what you subsequently watch/rate. It doesn't really matter.

What kind of things do you like? The stuff netflix themselves make is generally excellent - Stranger Things, The Get Down and Master of None spring to mind, there's also a documentary series about food/cooking/fermentation whose name I forget which is good. There's loads of old BBC stuff on there.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Right here I am. 21st century at last. Tell me what I've been missing.
> 
> I had to choose 3 shows so they could recommend me stuff. Of the ones that were there I'd only seen one (that I'd want to have recommendations based on). Most of the contemporary shows I hadn't yet seen. So the teen just chose stuff. Is that important? (This has been silly question number one).


Best to set up separate profiles for you and the teen if you want it to recommend you stuff you'd actually like.

Anything you find that you've seen, rate it. And obviously rate everything you've watched. If you don't care about seeing something, rate it a one star and it should stop appearing in your results.

Once you've rated enough stuff, it gets pretty good with the recommendations. But it's a bit weird how it works. It'll recommend you stuff and when you hover over it, it'll show 1 or 2 red stars. That means it thinks you would give it 1 or 2 stars had you rated it, so not sure why they appear in your top picks etc. But, the red stars are the accurate bit. If it's got 4/5 red stars, there's a good chance you'll like it. Again, this all assumes you've trained it to your tastes.

As your tastes will be different to the teen, you will get pointless results if you're both rating on the same profile.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2016)

In the past couple of weeks I've finished off Orphan Black, Stranger Things, Brooklyn 99, and have just started watching Luther (which I'm not sure whether I like -- it seems to be based on cartoonish caricatures).

I don't watch many films, so I'm really only in it for the TV programmes, and by god UK Netflix is fucking dire in that regard.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

BigTom said:


> What kind of things do you like?


TV series - the Sopranos, Mad Men, Scandinavian noir, the Beiderbecke Affair.

Films - French new wave, film noir, Sidney Lumet, David Lean, 50s sci Fi.


----------



## hegley (Oct 15, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> But it's a bit weird how it works. It'll recommend you stuff and when you hover over it, it'll show 1 or 2 red stars. That means it thinks you would give it 1 or 2 stars had you rated it


I don't think that's how it works - the red stars are the ratings it's had from all Netflix viewers I thought?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2016)

hegley said:


> I don't think that's how it works - the red stars are the ratings it's had from all Netflix viewers I thought?


Ah, I just assumed!

Seems we're both right tho:


> We use a recommendation algorithm that takes certain factors into consideration, such as: The genres of movies and TV shows available. Your streaming history, and previous ratings you've made. The combined ratings of all Netflix members *who have similar tastes in titles to you*.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2016)

i don't find other people's ratings helpful at all. Look at IMDb's ratings. Word of mouth is the best for recommendations, or threads like this.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 15, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Ah, I just assumed!
> 
> Seems we're both right tho:



I'm pretty sure it used to be as you described - ie a eating based on what it thinks you would give the show. I don't know where that idea came from.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't find other people's ratings helpful at all. Look at IMDb's ratings. Word of mouth is the best for recommendations, or threads like this.



Innit. Other ppl like some horrendous shite.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2016)

At the moment I'm alternating Star Trek TNG, Voyager and House so the ludicrous science and House's increasingly annoying antics sort of cancel each other out ...

I fancied some Dr who, but they only have the new stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2016)

The accuracy of the ratings and recommendations improve over time (IMHO) as you yourself rate things, and manage your Watchlist. For example, add things to the Watchlist that you know you like, but don't necessarily intend to watch - so trawl through looking for 'classics' you enjoy, add them to your Watchlist, and the recommendations offered tend to be closer to the mark than otherwise.

Also, regularly remove films from your Watchlist. If you've watched a bunch of so-so action adventures recently (no necessarily ones you hated, but not great), take them off your Watchlist, as otherwise the recommendations will likely be skewed to more of the same. Similarly, if you've started watching something and discovered it was crap, definitely take it off the Watchlist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2016)

oh, are you supposed to rate things too? i never bother


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 15, 2016)

Watched the Siege of Jadotville the other week , about the Irish army UN peacekeepers in the Congo in the 50s . Bunch of totally inexperienced guys dumped in the middle of hostile territory with no back up,  who held out against overwhelming odds till their water and ammo ran out and then got royally fucked over on their return to save political reputations . Wasn't bad . Mark Strong is one of my favourite actors is in it, plays the scummy Conor Cruise Obrien . 

Am currently watching Marco Polo . Think it's pretty good .

Started to watch Luke Cage, not sure what to make of it yet but will stick with Polo for now.

Cockneys vs Zombies ..wtf was I even thinking ?


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, are you supposed to rate things too? i never bother


I rate things to keep track of what I've watched. I'm considering a master list on IMDb because Netflix isn't my only source.
But also the ratings for recommendations. It helps me that they're suggesting independent comedies with a strong female lead or whatever I watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

Finding it completely overwhelming. I need a better way of categorising things. Lots and lots of stuff I've never heard of and have no way of knowing whether I'd like or not. I panicked and watched The Next Generation for the first time. 

Series one episode one. First time ever. Wasn't sure what to expect. Then Patrick Stewart started saying "sources separation". Couldn't work out what that meant.  Until the disc part of the Enterpise detached. I realised he was saying "saucer separation". This annoyed me. But not as much as the realisation that the bridge wasn't on the saucer! Outraged, I jettisoned the episode. The Enterpise bridge, in my mind - not sure how I know this - is in the centre top of the disc part. (I'm 30 years late in my outrage at this heresy, aren't I?  ).  

Now I fear Netflix thinks I like heretical sci fi.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2016)

series 1 of TNG is ropey. The rule is if riker doesn't have a beard, its not a good episode. See also: Wesley's screen time. Any more than a few lines and the episodes fucked.

Danny, you might want to try using the browse function and the search function. I've found odd gems of film when just idly browsing before. Kissed a few frogs as well (what ever possesed to me to watch a Dave Courtney film ffs?)


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> the bridge wasn't on the saucer


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Finding it completely overwhelming. I need a better way of categorising things. Lots and lots of stuff I've never heard of and have no way of knowing whether I'd like or not. I panicked and watched The Next Generation for the first time.
> 
> Series one episode one. First time ever. Wasn't sure what to expect. Then Patrick Stewart started saying "sources separation". Couldn't work out what that meant.  Until the disc part of the Enterpise detached. I realised he was saying "saucer separation". This annoyed me. But not as much as the realisation that the bridge wasn't on the saucer! Outraged, I jettisoned the episode. The Enterpise bridge, in my mind - not sure how I know this - is in the centre top of the disc part. (I'm 30 years late in my outrage at this heresy, aren't I?  ).
> 
> Now I fear Netflix thinks I like heretical sci fi.


Just try different things out ffs. It's not as arduous as you seem to make out


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Danny, you might want to try using the browse function and the search function. I've found odd gems of film when just idly browsing before. Kissed a few frogs as well (what ever possesed to me to watch a Dave Courtney film ffs?)


Cheers, I'm sure there's a knack to get the hang of. I was scrolling through acres of thumbnail icons. Found some decent classic films I'd happily rewatch (some of which I have on DVD, mind, so those would be a bit pointless). Lots of stuff I wouldn't touch. But also just lots of stuff. So much stuff.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just try different things out ffs. It's not as arduous as you seem to make out


I've had it half a day. Give me a chance! I'm only asking for pointers.

I've never torrented or anything like that. I don't even use the iPlayer (though I might now I have it on my TV, instead of the computer).

It's all new to me. And I'm not good with change. Or choice, to be honest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2016)

it doesn't help that the descriptions are all wanky two line non-informative blurbs so I have to see what looks good then google it for a proper description and to find out who is in it etc. One american blog I read annoys me constanly by recc'ing me thisngs that don't appear on UK netflix because copyright or something.

oh and watch Sense 8. Its by the wachowski siblings who directed the matrix so has stunning visual flair and real heart. A former doctor who companion is in it but post-octavian.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2016)

Danny, you may find websites like the one below useful - listing all the films in the UK Netflix catalogue.

Search the Full Netflix UK Catalogue - NewOnNetflixUK


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 15, 2016)

Anchorman 2 .

Got to say I wasn't overwhelmed . Too much self indulgent mugging around for my liking . The odd chuckle but..nah .


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Just try different things out ffs. It's not as arduous as you seem to make out


I find trying different things alarming, as it happens. Tomorrow I am going out to lunch with my daughter. Having tried to make her go to a resturaunt I already know, I've compromised on one where I can get what I would have ordered at the restaurant I know. I'm nervous about it, but I'll be making her happy.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 15, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Danny, you may find websites like the one below useful - listing all the films in the UK Netflix catalogue.
> 
> Search the Full Netflix UK Catalogue - NewOnNetflixUK


Cheers, that looks really useful.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2016)

_Felony_

Another strong one from Joel Edgerton. Nothing flashy, nothing histrionic, just very absorbing drama, about a cop who makes a mistake, and where that leads him, and how it affects others. A film without heroes, but nor are there really any villains, either, just people making choices, that sometimes are very bad choices.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 15, 2016)

Rob the Mob wasn't bad . Based on a true story around the time of the Gotti trial . A couple decide to go around those little Italian " social clubs " the mafia hung out in and stick them up after hearing at the trial the gangsters never bring guns into their clubs . Surprisingly watchable , decent enough performances despite the comic book style name . Wasn't bad at all .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Rob the Mob wasn't bad . Based on a true story around the time of the Gotti trial . A couple decide to go around those little Italian " social clubs " the mafia hung out in and stick them up after hearing at the trial the gangsters never bring guns into their clubs . Surprisingly watchable , decent enough performances despite the comic book style name . Wasn't bad at all .


It was certainly better than I thought it might be. Am now watching _The Wannabe_, which is a very different take on the same real life events.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 15, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was certainly better than I thought it might be. Am now watching _The Wannabe_, which is a very different take on the same real life events.



I'll check it out


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> series 1 of TNG is ropey. The rule is if riker doesn't have a beard, its not a good episode. See also: Wesley's screen time. Any more than a few lines and the episodes fucked.


 The very first episode is positively cringeworthy. Picard being a dick for no apparent reason, cheesy scenes soundtracked by the main theme tune... If it'd been a pilot I doubt the series would have been commissioned.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 16, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> TV series - the Sopranos, Mad Men, Scandinavian noir, the Beiderbecke Affair.
> 
> Films - French new wave, film noir, Sidney Lumet, David Lean, 50s sci Fi.



umm, well, I either don't like or haven't seen most of that - except film noir and 50s sci fi which I've not seen enough of but do/would like. 
So with that in mind I guess that of the netflix productions I've seen, Orange is the new black, Stranger Things and The Get Down are probably most likely to fit with the tv shows - breaking bad is also on netflix if you haven't seen that. I'm sure Battlestar Galactica used to be there as well but I've just looked and it isn't. Sens8 as DC mentioned is excellent sci fi, sexually explicit in case that's an issue.
There's quite a lot of 70s-90s sci-fi films and tv shows so worth having a look through that category.

I know what you mean about too much stuff. I tend to search for stuff directly based on recommendations (mostly off this thread) rather than browsing around.
When I do browse I tend to use the home screen rather than the categories bit and scroll down until I see a section I might like then look at what Netflix is recommending me in that group, using imdb to check if something is watchable.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 16, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Felony_
> 
> Another strong one from Joel Edgerton. Nothing flashy, nothing histrionic, just very absorbing drama, about a cop who makes a mistake, and where that leads him, and how it affects others. A film without heroes, but nor are there really any villains, either, just people making choices, that sometimes are very bad choices.


I flippin' love Joel Edgerton. Vastly underrated imo.

The last time I said that it triggered a very bizarre series of events  You have much to answer for Mr Edgerton


----------



## baffled (Oct 16, 2016)

OneStrike said:


> Can anyone give me a verdict on Power. A mate has watched 2 seasons (series!) of it this weekend and is hyping it, however he's loved some utter drivel in the past and gets punched in the head for a living, thoughts anyone?



I watched the first 4 or 5 episodes and while it was ok I haven't been compelled to go back to it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2016)

felixthecat said:


> I flippin' love Joel Edgerton. Vastly underrated imo.
> 
> The last time I said that it triggered a very bizarre series of events  You have much to answer for Mr Edgerton


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2016)

Watching a documentary called Finding Fela, about Fela Kuti. Well so far mainly about a broadway show about him. Yeah, who knew? Not convinced about that side if it. But there's some good archive footage of Fela.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 16, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I've had it half a day. Give me a chance! I'm only asking for pointers.
> 
> I've never torrented or anything like that. I don't even use the iPlayer (though I might now I have it on my TV, instead of the computer).
> 
> It's all new to me. And I'm not good with change. Or choice, to be honest.


Have you seen Black Mirror?

It's pretty dark even for technology fans like myself, so it might be the scariest thing possible for you to watch 

Two series have just been added and there's a new one coming next week. Self-contained episodes, so you can just pick n choose if you want, but they're all worth a watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Have you seen Black Mirror?
> 
> It's pretty dark even for technology fans like myself, so it might be the scariest thing possible for you to watch
> 
> Two series have just been added and there's a new one coming next week. Self-contained episodes, so you can just pick n choose if you want, but they're all worth a watch.


Yes, I saw some of an episode with John Hamm. I didn't find it very interesting, and gave up on it. I found it one dimensional and dull. Not for me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2016)

I gave up on Luther. God it's shit. John Luther is one of the most unlikable characters ever, and his nemesis, Alice, is one of the worst written. Overblown caricatures, and by the end of the 2nd episode they're going for fucking coffee together. Fuck that shit.

Started House of Cards instead (US version) and it's great. Watched the first 3 episodes, and will try to pace myself with the rest. Frank's wife is thoroughly vile but I'm interested about this apparent crisis of conscience she may (or may not) be developing. The show has succeeded in making me start rooting for bald druggie guy (can't remember his name - Russo?), which most assuredly means he is destined for a spectacular fall. Not sure about the whole Zoe Barnes thing - it's a bit wish fulfillmenty (plucky young underdog at newspaper with no experience gets big break through sheer tenacity and becomes most important member of staff in 2 days). She's getting ahead of herself though, silly goose. Anyway, enjoying it lots.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Danny, you may find websites like the one below useful - listing all the films in the UK Netflix catalogue.
> 
> Search the Full Netflix UK Catalogue - NewOnNetflixUK



That's fuckin' excellent!  Added a few more to my list. 

Anyone seen Dexter? Any good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That's fuckin' excellent!  Added a few more to my list.
> 
> Anyone seen Dexter? Any good?


First three or four are good


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I gave up on Luther. God it's shit. John Luther is one of the most unlikable characters ever, and his nemesis, Alice, is one of the worst written. Overblown caricatures, and by the end of the 2nd episode they're going for fucking coffee together. Fuck that shit.
> 
> Started House of Cards instead (US version) and it's great. Watched the first 3 episodes, and will try to pace myself with the rest. Frank's wife is thoroughly vile but I'm interested about this apparent crisis of conscience she may (or may not) be developing. The show has succeeded in making me start rooting for bald druggie guy (can't remember his name - Russo?), which most assuredly means he is destined for a spectacular fall. Not sure about the whole Zoe Barnes thing - it's a bit wish fulfillmenty (plucky young underdog at newspaper with no experience gets big break through sheer tenacity and becomes most important member of staff in 2 days). She's getting ahead of herself though, silly goose. Anyway, enjoying it lots.



I'm enjoying House of Cards too. Both Zoe Barnes and Russo's stories go in interesting directions.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Right here I am. 21st century at last. Tell me what I've been missing.
> 
> I had to choose 3 shows so they could recommend me stuff. Of the ones that were there I'd only seen one (that I'd want to have recommendations based on). Most of the contemporary shows I hadn't yet seen. So the teen just chose stuff. Is that important? (This has been silly question number one).



Watch Orphan Black. My mum is also a lefty scot from a Catholic background with a tiny wee telly who just got Netflix and she really likes it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2016)

maomao said:


> Watch Orphan Black. My mum is also a lefty scot from a Catholic background with a tiny wee telly who just got Netflix and she really likes it.


Cheers.  I will.

I'm loving how people are starting to compare me with their parents and aunts and other elderly relatives.    Makes me feel slightly patronised, but also accepted.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Have you seen Black Mirror?


But thanks for the rec.  Appreciated.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 16, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> But not as much as the realisation that the bridge wasn't on the saucer! Outraged, I jettisoned the episode. The Enterprise bridge, in my mind - not sure how I know this - is in the centre top of the disc part. (I'm 30 years late in my outrage at this heresy, aren't I?  ).
> 
> Now I fear Netflix thinks I like heretical sci fi.



The bridge IS where you thought it was. That's the Main Bridge on the Enterprise D.
There is a Battle Bridge also, which isn't on the saucer section. Is that what you were thinking of?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I gave up on Luther. God it's shit. John Luther is one of the most unlikable characters ever, and his nemesis, Alice, is one of the worst written. Overblown caricatures, and by the end of the 2nd episode they're going for fucking coffee together. Fuck that shit.
> 
> Started House of Cards instead (US version) and it's great. Watched the first 3 episodes, and will try to pace myself with the rest. Frank's wife is thoroughly vile but I'm interested about this apparent crisis of conscience she may (or may not) be developing. The show has succeeded in making me start rooting for bald druggie guy (can't remember his name - Russo?), which most assuredly means he is destined for a spectacular fall. Not sure about the whole Zoe Barnes thing - it's a bit wish fulfillmenty (plucky young underdog at newspaper with no experience gets big break through sheer tenacity and becomes most important member of staff in 2 days). She's getting ahead of herself though, silly goose. Anyway, enjoying it lots.


first two series are great. Franks asides to the camera get to the point where he can just look at the camera and grimace and you know what he is thinking


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2016)

BoxRoom said:


> There is a Battle Bridge


Nope. And there was no captain after Kirk. You're hallucinating.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 16, 2016)

Victoria....one shot German film. Watch it without subtitles as the main character speaks English and her experience is better appreciated if you don't have them on I think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> first two series are great. Franks asides to the camera get to the point where he can just look at the camera and grimace and you know what he is thinking



Does it go downhill in S3 then? That's a shame. I didn't realise they'd done 4 seasons of it until I started watching.

I watched another 2 episodes last night, so I think that makes 5 in total. Still enjoying it. Frank and all of his friends are thoroughly unpleasant people. I'm still rooting for Russo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does it go downhill in S3 then? That's a shame. I didn't realise they'd done 4 seasons of it until I started watching.
> 
> I watched another 2 episodes last night, so I think that makes 5 in total. Still enjoying it. Frank and all of his friends are thoroughly unpleasant people. I'm still rooting for Russo.


I'll spoiler this even though it vague


Spoiler



you know what frank wants, and when he gets it I lost interest


also: amorality fatigue.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

That makes sense.

On the amorality thing, I read something ages ago about why we love sociopaths and psychopaths, relating to their over-representation in TV at the moment. A quick google suggests it's been written about quite a lot in the past couple of years. I have to say, it's rare I can tolerate these types of shows now, and they have to have something special to them for me to stay invested. House of Cards is pretty much balancing on the line for me, and I think it's the political setting that's keeping me from ditching it. I gave up on Breaking Bad after 1 episode: I read all these things about it being so fantastic chronicling Walter's descent into being an awful person but he was goddamned fucking awful in the first episode. I gave precisely no shits about the arsehole.

Why do we romanticise utterly contemptible characters? Specifically outright socio/psychopaths? There's a difference between showing someone's psychopathy and casting it in a wider context that actually makes it tragic or says something bigger about society or whatever, and something that simply has a psychopath at the helm who we all love because they're a psychopath. It seems like it's far more prevalent these days. I'm sure you could hash out something about 30 years of neoliberalism and you wouldn't be far off. So it's interesting, curious, and I suppose a bit of a warning sign or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm not sure they are that much more prevalent. It's fascinating watching people doing bad things. Hasn't this always been the case?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> On the amorality thing, I read something ages ago about why we love sociopaths and psychopaths, relating to their over-representation in TV at the moment. A quick google suggests it's been written about quite a lot in the past couple of years. I have to say, it's rare I can tolerate these types of shows now, and they have to have something special to them for me to stay invested. House of Cards is pretty much balancing on the line for me, and I think it's the political setting that's keeping me from ditching it. I gave up on Breaking Bad after 1 episode: I read all these things about it being so fantastic chronicling Walter's descent into being an awful person but he was goddamned fucking awful in the first episode. I gave precisely no shits about the arsehole.
> 
> Why do we romanticise utterly contemptible characters? Specifically outright socio/psychopaths? There's a difference between showing someone's psychopathy and casting it in a wider context that actually makes it tragic or says something bigger about society or whatever, and something that simply has a psychopath at the helm who we all love because they're a psychopath. It seems like it's far more prevalent these days. I'm sure you could hash out something about 30 years of neoliberalism and you wouldn't be far off. So it's interesting, curious, and I suppose a bit of a warning sign or something.


I've had this on the 'half forgotten' pile to seek an epub but you have reminded me of this.

Why We Love Sociopaths: A Guide To Late Capitalist Television
it was recc'd to me by someone on here donkeys ago and I have yet to purchase it


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> ... I gave up on Breaking Bad after 1 episode: I read all these things about it being so fantastic chronicling Walter's descent into being an awful person but he was goddamned fucking awful in the first episode. I gave precisely no shits about the arsehole...


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 17, 2016)

a/ because _at least they're not boring like the rest of us _(Trump voter logic)
b/ because they're not burdened with ordinary human responses to doing terrible things (guilt, apologising) so they're more unpredictable, which is gold for writers
c/ because it makes it SEEM like writers are not just falling into the same old good guy-bad guy tropes
d/ because you the viewer get to indulge your basest instincts yet still feel smug and superior.

Same as it ever was really...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I've had this on the 'half forgotten' pile to seek an epub but you have reminded me of this.
> 
> Why We Love Sociopaths: A Guide To Late Capitalist Television
> it was recc'd to me by someone on here donkeys ago and I have yet to purchase it



It might have been that the thing I read was a review of that book actually. Maybe it was me who recommended it, lol, and entirely forgot that it existed immediately afterwards. Thanks!

Edit: looks like Zero Books do some pretty interesting stuff: Zero Books Books


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I gave up on Breaking Bad after 1 episode: I read all these things about it being so fantastic chronicling Walter's descent into being an awful person but he was goddamned fucking awful in the first episode. I gave precisely no shits about the arsehole.


I can tell you exactly when I bailed on that. Where the line was crossed from walter white, the good man out of time and place desperate to make things financially secure before the cancer offed him. Its when he watched his co-meth cookers goth gf choke on her own vomit. Yet weirdly I managed all of Sons of Anarchy, because the people getting drowned in a bath of piss deserved it.

there is SoA on netflix, not sure if all of it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I can tell you exactly when I bailed on that. Where the line was crossed from walter white, the good man out of time and place desperate to make things financially secure before the cancer offed him. Its when he watched his co-meth cookers goth gf choke on her own vomit. Yet weirdly I managed all of Sons of Anarchy, because the people getting drowned in a bath of piss deserved it.
> 
> there is SoA on netflix, not sure if all of it.



I bailed on SoA twice - the silly "Irish" escapade and then the horrible prison murder. I still intend to catch up, if only for Walton Goggins.

I also bailed on The Shield not long after the Shane/Lem thing which was equally horrible. But I wanted to see what happens, so I watched it to the bitter, bitter end. Which was kind of good, actually.


----------



## chilango (Oct 17, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I can tell you exactly when I bailed on that. Where the line was crossed from walter white, the good man out of time and place desperate to make things financially secure before the cancer offed him. Its when he watched his co-meth cookers goth gf choke on her own vomit. Yet weirdly I managed all of Sons of Anarchy, because the people getting drowned in a bath of piss deserved it.
> 
> there is SoA on netflix, not sure if all of it.



Sons of Anarchy is on my watchlist. Worth the time investment? Haven't started it yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

I like watching horrible things. It's cathartic as well as thrilling.
May have to give Sons Of Anarchy another go.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> Sons of Anarchy is on my watchlist. Worth the time investment? Haven't started it yet.



Patchy (no pun intended). There's some eps that are awesome and then there's the aforementioned "Irish" eps...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> the silly "Irish" escapade


I prefer to imagine that season never happened, 1970s irish theme park interiors and so on. The pipes over the revelator. Pipes ffs. Jax nearly had it away with his sister. No that series never happened.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Patchy (no pun intended). There's some eps that are awesome and then there's the aforementioned "Irish" eps...


I've been watching Boardwalk Empire and the way Irish Americans go about the old country is hilarious. They're like real over the top caricatures of cartoon Irishmen


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah you can actually just skip that whole series with ZERO impact on the storyline.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2016)

chilango said:


> Sons of Anarchy is on my watchlist. Worth the time investment? Haven't started it yet.


I'd say so, it pays off in spades.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 17, 2016)

On my list is American Horror Story. Is it as good as everyone says?


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 17, 2016)

Each season is completely different.  The only one I got all the way through was Coven which was very good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 17, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been watching Boardwalk Empire and the way Irish Americans go about the old country is hilarious. They're like real over the top caricatures of cartoon Irishmen



Still happens. Irish Central - its _have your say/comments_ sections are often like that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> On my list is American Horror Story. Is it as good as everyone says?



Only seen the first three & each season gets better. They've got the magnificent Jessica Lange in them which is a bonus.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2016)

It's not on UK Netflix but on the issue of time investment-to-enjoyment ratio, may I humbly recommend _Brotherhood_? It weighs in at a modest 29 episodes over three seasons.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> On my list is American Horror Story. Is it as good as everyone says?


first 3 seasons. Loses it with the carnival one. The Lady Gaga season is intresting but its all in the first three imo


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 17, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's not on UK Netflix but on the issue of time investment-to-enjoyment ratio, may I humbly recommend _Brotherhood_? It weighs in at a modest 29 episodes over three seasons.



I loved season one and most of season 2...but it sank fast during three. Jason Isaacs is great throughout though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2016)

Latest update on the La Rouge household joining the 21st century: watched episode one of Breaking Bad on Netflix last night. I thought it was very good. Well set-up, good characterisation, excellent acting. Very impressed.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 18, 2016)

If you think the opening episode was good you better buckle up and get ready for a wild ride.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 18, 2016)

After which you have to watch Better Call Saul


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Latest update on the La Rouge household joining the 21st century


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 18, 2016)

I have only watched Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul in terms of series....I tried Orange is the New Black for a while but gave that one up.

Recent movies...well music documentaries are more my thing -

*Janis: Little Girl Blue* is excellent (I also saw in cinema)
*Montage of Heck *the Kurt Cobain one (saw in cinema)
*The Other One - The long, strange trip of Bob Weir *is also excellent.
*What happened, Ms Simone?* is great. Seen it twice and would watch again
*Marley* - saw in Brixton with Raverdrew, it's brilliant
*Reincarnated *(Snoop Dogg documentary about his pilgrimage to Jamaica) very entertaining - stick with the hip hop Snoop...I watched this in Brixton Ritzy
There's  a *Keith Richards* one thats great and a *Frank Sinatra* one. Those two I watched while cooking. I'm also interested in the music/ film business and recommend *Supermensch - the legend of Shep Gordon.* Surprisingly good.

The other day I enjoyed the *Amanda Knox *one, recently out. All of the above  are on Netflix and recommended. I love anything biographical about real life, and especially music.

Been looking for Louis Theroux's *My Scientology Movie *but its not on Netflix


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Been looking for Louis Theroux's *My Scientology Movie *but its not on Netflix


It's only just been released in cinemas, and limited release at that; will probably be a while before it gets to Netflix.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 18, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's only just been released in cinemas, and limited release at that; will probably be a while before it gets to Netflix.



Thanks. I didnt know that, keen to see it.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 18, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Thanks. I didnt know that, keen to see it.



You can watch 'Going Clear', which is supposedly a better doc, on youtube.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 18, 2016)

souljacker said:


> You can watch 'Going Clear', which is supposedly a better doc, on youtube.



Thanks, looks good.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 18, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Thanks, looks good.



It is. I've watched half of it and there is lots of good info about people getting hassled and treated very shittily by scientology. I'm sure Louis doesn't get as deep as this doc does.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2016)

Found a thing called Community. It's very odd, but I like it. Lots of intertextuality and parody and pop references. Very clever. It has Trudy from Mad Men and a very old looking Chevy Chase.

No doubt you all know about this. But it's new to me.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 19, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> No doubt you all know about this. But it's new to me.



Me too. I'm pretty clueless about Netflix TV series, actors, etc.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2016)

Don't often watch Netflix but enjoyed a daft doc about an american crazy-hard ultramarathon 

https://www.netflix.com/title/80076413


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Found a thing called Community. It's very odd, but I like it. Lots of intertextuality and parody and pop references. Very clever. It has Trudy from Mad Men and a very old looking Chevy Chase.
> 
> No doubt you all know about this. But it's new to me.


Community is superb fun, absolutely love it.

The same guy who created that also created Rick and Morty, which is also fabulous although certainly of a different flavour. Uses cartoons and crass humour to delve into various philosophical conundrums.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Community is superb fun, absolutely love it.
> 
> The same guy who created that also created Rick and Morty, which is also fabulous although certainly of a different flavour. Uses cartoons and crass humour to delve into various philosophical conundrums.


this is all I have seen of R&M


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 20, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> *What happened, Ms Simone?* is great. Seen it twice and would watch again



Its first class . I'm getting a few bottles of wine in this weekend and watching it again .


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Latest update on the La Rouge household joining the 21st century: watched episode one of Breaking Bad on Netflix last night. I thought it was very good. Well set-up, good characterisation, excellent acting. Very impressed.



You lucky, lucky man


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Found a thing called Community. It's very odd, but I like it. Lots of intertextuality and parody and pop references. Very clever. It has Trudy from Mad Men and a very old looking Chevy Chase.
> 
> No doubt you all know about this. But it's new to me.



Community is amazing. I adore it.

There is a 6th season but it's hosted somewhere on yahoo.

Community really properly comes into it's own towards the end of season 1 - around episode 18 if memory serves.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

In all, I'm finding Netflix to be a better service than I expected. There is some buffering, but not as much as I feared, and a couple of times the connection has dropped out. So not as good as a DVD, say, but still pretty good. DVDs get scratched etc, so I look at the glitches like that: every format has them. 

The sheer volume of stuff is still overwhelming. 

I've been trying to find things I've heard of but hadn't had access to. Not all of them seem to be on Netflix. Do things get taken off? Like is there a "run", equivalent to traditional TV?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> In all, I'm finding Netflix to be a better service than I expected. There is some buffering, but not as much as I feared, and a couple of times the connection has dropped out. So not as good as a DVD, say, but still pretty good. DVDs get scratched etc, so I look at the glitches like that: every format has them.
> 
> The sheer volume of stuff is still overwhelming.
> 
> I've been trying to find things I've heard of but hadn't had access to. Not all of them seem to be on Netflix. Do things get taken off? Like is there a "run", equivalent to traditional TV?


Some things, like Battlestar Galactica, have limited runs.  But mostly, Netflix just doesn't have the rights to everything.  It's not like a video rental shop.  Some things are on Netflix, some on amazon prime, some on Now TV/sky.


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Found a thing called Community. It's very odd, but I like it. Lots of intertextuality and parody and pop references. Very clever. It has Trudy from Mad Men and a very old looking Chevy Chase.
> 
> No doubt you all know about this. But it's new to me.



How did you miss community? 6 seasons and movie? Inspector Spacetime?


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Community is amazing. I adore it.
> 
> There is a 6th season but it's hosted somewhere on yahoo.
> 
> Community really properly comes into it's own towards the end of season 1 - around episode 18 if memory serves.




Fist full of paintball. But Advanced Dungeons and Dragons and Remedial Chaos theory are stone cold classics.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2016)

8den said:


> How did you miss community? 6 seasons and movie? Inspector Spacetime?


Danny managed to miss decimalisation thanks to a particularly long post-prandial nap


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Some things, like Battlestar Galactica, have limited runs.  But mostly, Netflix just doesn't have the rights to everything.  It's not like a video rental shop.  Some things are on Netflix, some on amazon prime, some on Now TV/sky.


I always wanted to see Nurse Jackie, for example, and thought I'd read earlier this year that it was available on Netflix. I'm guessing someone else bought the rights since then or something?

I understand about it only having a finite number of titles. I just need to get my head around the way one watches them. Are they rotated? Or do they just sit there indefinitely until or unless another company puts in a bigger offer?

(For background - I get the Radio Times. That's how I'm used to ordering my viewing. - Something I like the look of is scheduled and I try to catch it. In fact that's probably where I read Nurse Jackie was on Netflix).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

8den said:


> How did you miss community? 6 seasons and movie? Inspector Spacetime?


By until now (last Saturday) not having access to streaming services. I had Freeview TV, a PVR and DVDs.


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> By until now (last Saturday) not having access to streaming services. I had Freeview TV, a PVR and DVDs.



So no Always Sunny? Parks and Rec? 30 Rock? Arrested Development?

Fucking hell call Midge Ure stat!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I always wanted to see Nurse Jackie, for example, and thought I'd read earlier this year that it was available on Netflix. I'm guessing someone else bought the rights since then or something?


Essentially.

There are also studios that have their own thing and never show up on Netflix, the obvious one being HBO. I think some of their stuff gets on Amazon, but it's not on the Prime subscription service so you have to pay for it separately, just like buying a DVD boxset.



danny la rouge said:


> I understand about it only having a finite number of titles. I just need to get my head around the way one watches them. Are they rotated? Or do they just sit there indefinitely until or unless another company puts in a bigger offer?


Really depends on the title/service - some can stay their for ages/forever, some have a very limited run. It can be a little tricky to compute.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

8den said:


> So no Always Sunny? Parks and Rec? 30 Rock? Arrested Development?
> 
> Fucking hell call Midge Ure stat!


None of that. Do you recommend them?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I always wanted to see Nurse Jackie, for example, and thought I'd read earlier this year that it was available on Netflix. I'm guessing someone else bought the rights since then or something?
> 
> I understand about it only having a finite number of titles. I just need to get my head around the way one watches them. Are they rotated? Or do they just sit there indefinitely until or unless another company puts in a bigger offer?
> 
> (For background - I get the Radio Times. That's how I'm used to ordering my viewing. - Something I like the look of is scheduled and I try to catch it. In fact that's probably where I read Nurse Jackie was on Netflix).


Yeah.  They just sit there until they don't.  Most series turn up as a complete run, but occasionally episodes are released weekly.  

And basically, most people seem to pick one or two series and then watch a few episodes of a series at a time until they've finished, then move on to the next thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Yeah.  They just sit there until they don't.  Most series turn up as a complete run, but occasionally episodes are released weekly.
> 
> And basically, most people seem to pick one or two series and then watch a few episodes of a series at a time until they've finished, then move on to the next thing.


Yeah, I need to get my head around the "etiquette". I have bought actual TV series box sets before, but usually things I'd already seen.  But binge watching the Sopranos, for example, is something I'm used to.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I always wanted to see Nurse Jackie, for example, and thought I'd read earlier this year that it was available on Netflix. I'm guessing someone else bought the rights since then or something?
> 
> I understand about it only having a finite number of titles. I just need to get my head around the way one watches them. Are they rotated? Or do they just sit there indefinitely until or unless another company puts in a bigger offer?
> 
> (For background - I get the Radio Times. That's how I'm used to ordering my viewing. - Something I like the look of is scheduled and I try to catch it. In fact that's probably where I read Nurse Jackie was on Netflix).



Nurse Jackie is on the US version, I believe. For a while it was possible to use proxies/unblockers to access Netflix for other countries but they've cracked down very hard on it in the past few months thanks to a lot of threats from studios/publishers/distributors/whoever so it's a lot harder now. 

Some shows do tend to cycle between US and UK Netflix though, so if something isn't available at the moment it might be in a couple of months or so. It's all down to licencing. Remember the region advice on videos? PAL, NTSC, etc? It's similar to that, and all down to the industry wanting to make as much money as possible. In general, 2 places won't hold the licence for the same show at any one time, but the company that does hold the licence will have it for a fixed term, and once that expires someone else can buy it. So Netflix might have an agreement to have Nurse Jackie, say, for x amount of time, but they can't show it all around the world because of region stupidity, so effectively US Netflix licences it for a while, and then UK Netflix would have to licence it later on. (This might not be an entirely accurate representation of how it works but it's for all intents and purposes the bare bones of it.)

Nurse Jackie is great, btw.


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> None of that. Do you recommend them?



Always Sunny is genuinely the funniest darkest nastiest tv show, including south park. 1st season is a little patchy, but when DaVito joins it's genius. 

30 Rock and Parks and Rec Tina Fey and Amy Poehlar respectively. And Arrested Development is, well Arrested Development.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

The region locks are utterly outdated for today's technology, and are entirely a throwback to physical distribution. But since it's never been easier for people to acquire digital media for free, they hold onto it because they can make more money that way.

So, you have different companies, like Amazon, Netflix, who have to vie for licences for different films and shows, but then rather than being able to watch something over here that US Netflix bought the licence to you have another layer of frustration that dictates that you can't watch it unless UK Netflix gets the licence.

Parks and Rec is an example of something that has spanned different companies and regions at the same time. I believe it's still available on US Netflix, but it's also available at the moment on UK Amazon Prime, but not on UK Netflix.

It's the least customer-friendly system you can envisage.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> None of that. Do you recommend them?



Always Sunny and Arrested Development are definitely comedies of a particular taste - you'll either love them or not find them funny at all. I love them (and community as well - I didn't mention any comedies because you didn't mention any).
Parks and Rec is on Amazon, not netflix but is one of the best comedies of recent years.
30 rock I didn't much like so never watched more than a few episodes.


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2016)

I didn't really get on with Community.

I mean, I liked it, but not enough to watch it ahead of other stuff. 

I did only manage an episode or two though, so I may go back at some point...

Always Sunny I liked a lot...for a bit. I actually preferred it pre-DeVito. Got tired of it at some point in S2 or 3 and haven't gone back.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

I wasn't a big fan of 30 Rock either, but love Parks and Rec. I just didn't take to Always Sunny either. Nor Bojack Horseman, although I think I should give that another try. Outside of Arrested Development I seem to have a bit of a 'ick' thing about Will Arnett. Same for David Cross. No idea why.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2016)

I gave up on Community after struggling through S3 - it's a bit nerdy for me.
I doubt Danny would like It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2016)

IASIP fans - have you been watching Westworld?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 20, 2016)

chilango said:


> I didn't really get on with Community.
> 
> I mean, I liked it, but not enough to watch it ahead of other stuff.
> 
> ...



Community definitely takes some time to get going. I know someone with a 4 episode rule (if it hasn't captured them after 4 episodes they ditch it, but they always give something those 4), and I had to keep pushing them to keep going with Community. They did, and now they love it. It seems absurd that it might take until something like episode 18 to actually start loving a series, but once you do start loving it almost feels like you loved it all along.


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Community definitely takes some time to get going. I know someone with a 4 episode rule (if it hasn't captured them after 4 episodes they ditch it, but they always give something those 4), and I had to keep pushing them to keep going with Community. They did, and now they love it. It seems absurd that it might take until something like episode 18 to actually start loving a series, but once you do start loving it almost feels like you loved it all along.



I just don't watch enough TV to push on thru to Episode 18 of something unless I REALLY love it (Breaking Bad is about the only thing I've managed that with).


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

I never knew what PAL and so on meant. As for proxies and unblockers, I can barely use the browse screens. I'm always clicking stuff I didn't know I had and so on.


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> IASIP fans - have you been watching Westworld?



Oh.....took me a moment. McBoyle family roadtrip!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2016)

8den said:


> Oh.....took me a moment. McBoyle family roadtrip!


McPoyle. Aye. It's Liam!


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I never knew what PAL and so on meant. As for proxies and unblockers, I can barely use the browse screens. I'm always clicking stuff I didn't know I had and so on.



This last year Netflix really closed down most proxy services loopholes.


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> McPoyle. Aye. It's Liam!



Do you know who plays Pappy McPoyle?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2016)

8den said:


> Do you know who plays Pappy McPoyle?


yeah, Del Toro


----------



## 8den (Oct 20, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, Del Toro



I think we had this convo on the Always Sunny thread.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2016)

Cheers for the tips. I'll try these out. 

I'm also picking up really good tips on how to start a crystal meth business if things go bad with my current occupation.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2016)

Every time I see a camper van that's been parked in a strange place for a long time, I'm tempted to write 'METH LAB' in the dirt on the back


----------



## chilango (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok, I've watched a couple more episodes of Community.

It _is_ growing on me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 21, 2016)

The various paintball and college dance episodes are always some of the best.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2016)

They've been plugging _The Trials Of Cate McCall_ a bit recently - watched it, and thought it was very meh, like a not particularly exceptional pilot. Just a_ troubled, driven lawyer whose home life is falling apart_, working on a case _where nothing is as it seems_. 
_
The Verdict_ meets _Primal Fear_, and not really as interesting as either.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

chilango said:


> Ok, I've watched a couple more episodes of Community.
> 
> It _is_ growing on me



My 19 year old rates it. He generally chooses well....


----------



## hegley (Oct 22, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> House of Cards is pretty much balancing on the line for me, and I think it's the political setting that's keeping me from ditching it.


I loved all the H of C seasons, but particularly stuck with it for Doug Stamper's story arc, and Robin Wright's wardrobe.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2016)

hegley said:


> I loved all the H of C seasons, but particularly stuck with it for Doug Stamper's story arc, and Robin Wright's wardrobe.



Doug's a dark horse, isn't he? I'm only perhaps 5 or 6 episodes in now, and his story with Rachel is really interesting.

I'm alternating between HoC and American Horror Story at the moment, the latter of which I'm enjoying a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm really enjoying Maron at the moment.
It's a similar setup to Louis C.K but funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> I'm really enjoying Maron at the moment.
> It's a similar setup to Louis C.K but funny.


so is Louis CK


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Been looking for Louis Theroux's *My Scientology Movie *but its not on Netflix


Now on BFI Player (£4.50 rental), if that's of any use.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> this is all I have seen of R&M


That's fun, but most of the point of R&M is the writing and design which you obviously don't get with that vid.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 24, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Now on BFI Player (£4.50 rental), if that's of any use.



Thanks, I live in Ireland and these sites usually dont accept Irish postcodes but I will give it a whirl and let you know.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 24, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Now on BFI Player (£4.50 rental), if that's of any use.



Just tried, can't watch outside UK


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Just tried, can't watch outside UK


you could always torrent it. it's not as difficult as it seems at first.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 24, 2016)

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend season 2 is available Saturdays after airing in the US Friday nights. Don't let the title put you off (it's discussed in title song) - it's genuinely funny, sad, dark, intelligent about mental health, plus everyone breaks into song twice an episode. One of my recent favourites.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> you could always torrent it. it's not as difficult as it seems at first.



I broke my computer trying this last time....however thanks. If someone has a reliable, non-virus inducing torrent/ copy of Louis Theroux's 'My Scientology Movie' I would be most grateful. thanks


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 24, 2016)

in the meantime, im watching this


----------



## emanymton (Oct 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> you could always torrent it. it's not as difficult as it seems at first.


It's getting a lot harder though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2016)

emanymton said:


> It's getting a lot harder though.


Is it? Not for me


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2016)

easier if you are on an invite only torrent site but then there is ratio maintanence etc. Some really fucking annoying pop ups with the pirate proxies, ones that won't let you close the tab and be difficult with boxes popping up etc.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Now on BFI Player (£4.50 rental), if that's of any use.



It's also on Wuaki, and I had a text from EE yesterday offering me a free film on that service.


Unfortunately I'd used it on Wrath of Kahn before spotting that Louis Theroux's film was also on there.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2016)

emanymton said:


> It's getting a lot harder though.


Kodi.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 25, 2016)

Or if you can't be bothered configuring Kodi on your own you can get the "freetelly" customised one from www.tvaddons.ag/freetelly-windows/


----------



## emanymton (Oct 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it? Not for me


All the best sites seem to have gone. I'm finding it a lot harder to find decent torrents. Some of the more obscure stuff is getting a lot harder.

Eta - I can usually still find what I want, but it takes a bit longer. And I find things a lot less 'user friendly' then when I first started which I think makes it harder for someone doing for the first time.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 25, 2016)

spanglechick said:


> Kodi.





chandlerp said:


> Or if you can't be bothered configuring Kodi on your own you can get the "freetelly" customised one from www.tvaddons.ag/freetelly-windows/


I'll have a look, thanks.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> you could always torrent it. it's not as difficult as it seems at first.



If there is a torrent then there is a stream. Cheesypoof just google "louis scientology watch online". I just did and found a few links. They are blocked at work so can't confirm they are any good.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 25, 2016)

Or if you're in London it's being shown at the prince Charles Cinema (not free).


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 25, 2016)

souljacker said:


> If there is a torrent then there is a stream. Cheesypoof just google "louis scientology watch online". I just did and found a few links. They are blocked at work so can't confirm they are any good.



I found a link!!! (It got banned in Ireland due to our blasphemy laws - dont even ask! lol)  I have been watching it. It's brilliant! x

Watch My Scientology Movie (Movie 2015) [HD] Free Online On FMovies


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2016)

Gone Girl is on Netflix next week. Am delighted; we tried to watch it on the plane recently but the sound was diabolical; we ended up watching cc movies instead.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm on the second season of American Horror Story now. Don't like it half as much as the first, but then I have an aversion to asylum horror - it's just so stressful and oppressive 100% of the time I find it a strain to watch. Still, I liked S1 more and more as it went on so maybe the same will happen here.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 25, 2016)

I only managed to watch Season three all the way through, the rest left me distinctly unmoved


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 31, 2016)

Midnight Diner: Tokyo stories

Guy runs a night cafe, just one thing on the menu, but he'll cook whatever you ask for. Each episode is a story of a different meal from a different customer. Beautifully crafted stories, reminding me of Jim Jarmusch shorts. I'm trying to space them out as there are only ten.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm on the second season of American Horror Story now. Don't like it half as much as the first, but then I have an aversion to asylum horror - it's just so stressful and oppressive 100% of the time I find it a strain to watch. Still, I liked S1 more and more as it went on so maybe the same will happen here.


I was at a Halloween party over the weekend where they were showing season 2 in one of the rooms. Came in at some random point, the whole thing was fucking barmy. And the editing was crazy too, continuously cutting a weird angles.

Might have to try season 1 and see where it takes me...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was at a Halloween party over the weekend where they were showing season 2 in one of the rooms. Came in at some random point, the whole thing was fucking barmy. And the editing was crazy too, continuously cutting a weird angles.
> 
> Might have to try season 1 and see where it takes me...


It is good...Give it a few episodes though it's a builder....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 31, 2016)

I ended up loving S2. idk, the whole series has this weird thing going on where I seem to be meh-to-middling about it for at least 5 episodes but then it just clicks with me and by the end I love it.

I've started S3, got 3 episodes in. Not bad so far. Not brilliant either. I expect to think it's great by episode 12.


----------



## BigTom (Nov 3, 2016)

The Expanse is on netflix now, really good near future sci-fi drama/thriller (link is to U75 thread - season 2 is on syfy in January)


----------



## Ray Purchase (Nov 4, 2016)

At last I have been waiting my balls off for The Expanse.


----------



## dervish (Nov 4, 2016)

The Expanse was a very good story. Thanks to Crispy for recommending it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 19, 2016)

chilango said:


> Ok, I've watched a couple more episodes of Community.
> 
> It _is_ growing on me


We've got to the end of S:2 EP:2 now. Still enjoying it. My favourite part so far is when Abed became a version of himself that would approach women. I laughed for ages. 

Breaking Bad, we've just finished S:4 EP:1. Woah.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2016)

they've got chomskys 'Requiem for the American Dream' there as well now. YMMV but I found it interesting enough


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 19, 2016)

IRIS 

also 'attacking the devil: harold evans and the last nazi war crime' - it's about the newspaper campaign that uncovered the thalidomide scandal

DotCommunist


----------



## chilango (Nov 19, 2016)

Must resist the temptation to watch the Gilmore Girls.


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2016)

I got Designated Survivor on my list, anyone seen it yet? worth watching?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2016)

magneze said:


> I got Designated Survivor on my list, anyone seen it yet? worth watching?


There's a thread about it somewhere


----------



## Opera Buffa (Nov 19, 2016)

_The Crown_ is really good.

I know it doesn't sound very Urban.


But I enjoyed it a lot. It's got John Lithgow in it playing Winston Churchill; half of the show is a biopic of his mental decline.

Prince Philip is well written, funny and dare I even say likeable, as is Princess Margret.

And there is a hyper-competent fixer, Tommy Lascelles, who earns every inch of his very Victorian mustache.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2016)

magneze said:


> I got Designated Survivor on my list, anyone seen it yet? worth watching?


its like the anti- House of Cards. Played straight faced, incredibly patriot cheese. I like it though, it has a certain niave charm to it.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 19, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> _The Crown_ is really good.
> I know it doesn't sound very Urban.
> But I enjoyed it a lot. It's got John Lithgow in it playing Winston Churchill; half of the show is a biopic of his mental decline.



Lithgow's casting as Churchill was inspired, truly, and he should be showered with awards.

I didn't realise how much Princess Margaret was utterly shafted by the establishment wrt her relationship with Group Captain Townsend. Fucking hell, that's cold.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 20, 2016)

(Dis)Honesty: the truth about lies

DotCommunist


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 20, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I didn't realise how much Princess Margaret was utterly shafted by the establishment wrt her relationship with Group Captain Townsend. Fucking hell, that's cold.



I don't think it is historically accurate 

For a start the smog certainly wasn't such big thing until after the event when they realised lots more people died than usual during that period and it wasn't due to flu.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 20, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> (Dis)Honesty: the truth about lies
> 
> DotCommunist



Ace. Been trying to find a decent YouTube video about the science behind lying. Looks like this will meet my needs.

All the YouTube stuff tends to focus, primarily, on how to spot a liar, with a few stats chucked in about how much we lie, the age we learn to lie etc. Which is interesting, but only a part of what I want to know.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 20, 2016)

What's the best and most accurate site for seeing what you can stream on Netflix (if you're not yet a member)?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What's the best and most accurate site for seeing what you can stream on Netflix (if you're not yet a member)?


I use this one:

Search the Full Netflix UK Catalogue - NewOnNetflixUK


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 20, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I use this one:
> 
> Search the Full Netflix UK Catalogue - NewOnNetflixUK



Looked at that site the other day.  According to them, they don't have Jessica Jones anymore.. is that right enough?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looked at that site the other day.  According to them, they don't have Jessica Jones anymore.. is that right enough?


That's odd - just checked and you're right, though _Jessica Jones_ is still on UK Netflix. But they do have new additions like _The Crown_ and _The Wheelchair President _and _True Memoirs Of An International Assassin_ (picked these as they are on the ‘Recently Added’ section).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 20, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Looked at that site the other day.  According to them, they don't have Jessica Jones anymore.. is that right enough?



I just found it, one word search for "Jessica".

Anyway, it's a Netflix original, so it won't be going anywhere any time soon, if ever.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I just found it, one word search for "Jessica".
> 
> Anyway, it's a Netflix original, so it won't be going anywhere any time soon, if ever.


Ah, yes - it just doesn't show up if you search ‘J’ because it's listed as _Marvel's Jessica Jones _


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 20, 2016)

Ah... It's "Marvel's Jessica Jones".


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 20, 2016)

'the mask you live in' - it''s about men how toxic male culture is and how to build boys up to become better men.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 20, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Ace. Been trying to find a decent YouTube video about the science behind lying. Looks like this will meet my needs.
> 
> All the YouTube stuff tends to focus, primarily, on how to spot a liar, with a few stats chucked in about how much we lie, the age we learn to lie etc. Which is interesting, but only a part of what I want to know.




it goes into the economy a lot, I learned something. youtube is a bit dry for lies because it's comprised of mostly bullshit


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 20, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> it goes into the economy a lot, I learned something. youtube is a bit dry for lies because it's comprised of mostly bullshit



Enjoyed that.  Didn't realise, but I read the producer guy's (the burnt face professor) book in 2010.  Very similar  - a pop-science type thing describing various experiments he's done in behavioural economics.  Loads of other stuff not directly related to cheating (tbh, its that long ago, I can't remember for sure if the cheating stuff was in it).  A pretty good "airport book" with a really interesting chapter called "the power of nothing" about human behaviour when we get given something for free (in short, we love it, and will make irrational financial decisions we otherwise wouldn't have, if we feel we're getting something for nothing).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Predictably-Irrational-Hidden-Forces-Decisions/dp/0007256531 if it sounds like something you might like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't trust Netflix docs - many seem to be serving a clear agenda, and can't be trusted, though that probably applies to most docs.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> IRIS
> 
> also 'attacking the devil: harold evans and the last nazi war crime' - it's about the newspaper campaign that uncovered the thalidomide scandal



Not watched Iris yet but the Thalidomide one was really interesting, my friend at schools mum was a thalidomide child, had short arms. She was a vicious mean woman. Harry Evans came across as a Good Sort.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> We've got to the end of S:2 EP:2 now. Still enjoying it. My favourite part so far is when Abed became a version of himself that would approach women. I laughed for ages.
> 
> Breaking Bad, we've just finished S:4 EP:1. Woah.


On the final series of Breaking Bad now. I think it's a series too far. It should have ended at the end of last series. 

The acting is still first rate, but the plots are wearing thin. 



Spoiler



There was always a degree of Scooby Doo in the way Walter and Jesse came up trumps in the face of adversity every time. Especially the clever science Blue Peter makes. But that was balanced with other elements, so they got away with it.

But the first episode of this series went full Mission Impossible with the giant magnet van. Over the edge, guys.

Still enjoying it. But whereas I have repeatedly re-watched The Sopranos, I can't see myself wanting to rewatch Breaking Bad.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 27, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> On the final series of Breaking Bad now. I think it's a series too far. It should have ended at the end of last series.
> 
> The acting is still first rate, but the plots are wearing thin.
> 
> ...


I agree, I liked, but felt it was somewhat overrated.

Eta - I think I actually laughed out loud at the stupidity of the magnet bit


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2016)

emanymton said:


> I agree, I liked, but felt it was somewhat overrated.
> 
> Eta - I think I actually laughed out loud at the stupidity of the magnet bit


_Did you know there's an episode of Happy Days where a guy actually jumps a shark?_

Gus had great taste in music, though.  I recognised Jimmy Raney and Nat Adderley playing on the stereo at his house at different times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2016)

Breaking Bad:



Spoiler



The more this final series goes on, the more sorry I feel that I'm still watching. It's doing real damage to its former self. Just as Walter should have called it quits long before the pile of cash in the lock up, so the programme makers should have. Maybe that's what the writers were telling the network.

The acting is still first rate. But they've taken the story and characters way beyond credulity. And as for the Micheal Corleone sequence with the implausible prison killings? That's a whole Evel Kneival at Wembley of sharks. 

Really, the programme never lived up to its pilot episode. There was enough good acting and clever direction and editing to let us overlook the Scooby Doo nature of the stories, but they overstepped that and really should have walked away after the super lab fire.

It was an enjoyable watch, certainly, but I really don't think it will be looked back on like the Sopranos or the early series of Mad Men, say.



I'm probably years behind with this viewpoint, but I thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Breaking Bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched the final season with half opened ears and eyes....I found myself doing other stuff when it was on because it wasn't engaging enough.

Better Call Saul is a better watch IMO


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Breaking Bad:
> 
> I'm probably years behind with this viewpoint, but I thought I'd share anyway.


I never got past the first series to be honest. Everyone I knew was raving about it. I really didn't think it was that good.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2016)

I am having a massive splurge on Netflix at the moment though. Got the free trial again to watch Charlie Brooker's new thing, then realised that all of Deep Space 9 is on it, so it'll save us a fortune on box sets   Then I remembered a mate saying how much she'd loved Benedict PoshName's Sherlock Holmes, so we are currently absolutely fucking LOVING that. Wasn't expecting it to be quite so brilliant.

And I am now also starting to binge-watch House, because himself is off on tour loads at the mo and I can't find anything decent to read in the library.  Medical drama and laughing at his shitty American accent. Easy viewing  Although I think I'm starting to get a bit tired of the formulaic storylines already


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 28, 2016)

sojourner said:


> And I am now also starting to binge-watch House, because himself is off on tour loads at the mo and I can't find anything decent to read in the library.  Medical drama and laughing at his shitty American accent. Easy viewing  Although I think I'm starting to get a bit tired of the formulaic storylines already



After a while the repetitiveness will drive you lupus loopy


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> After a while the repetitiveness will drive you lupus loopy


  Yeh, am pretty sure it will


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 28, 2016)

I would never rewatch it.

I've watched The Sopranos 4x now...


----------



## boohoo (Nov 28, 2016)

sojourner said:


> I am having a massive splurge on Netflix at the moment though. Got the free trial again to watch Charlie Brooker's new thing, then realised that all of Deep Space 9 is on it, so it'll save us a fortune on box sets   Then I remembered a mate saying how much she'd loved Benedict PoshName's Sherlock Holmes, so we are currently absolutely fucking LOVING that. Wasn't expecting it to be quite so brilliant.
> 
> And I am now also starting to binge-watch House, because himself is off on tour loads at the mo and I can't find anything decent to read in the library.  Medical drama and laughing at his shitty American accent. Easy viewing  Although I think I'm starting to get a bit tired of the formulaic storylines already



I think i dropped out of House around series 5 - I googled how everything resolved itself. 

I am just finishing DS9 series 5. 

I like Miss Fisher Murder mystery - third series now available.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

hip-hop evolution 

4 episodes


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

michael che matters - stand up comedy


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

for the bible tells me so - some dark shit about how scripture and shit has been used to deny human rights


----------



## camouflage (Dec 3, 2016)

Is StartUp on Netflix? If so then watch it, whoever you are.

StartUp (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 3, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Is StartUp on Netflix? If so then watch it, whoever you are.
> 
> StartUp (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


It's on Amazon prime.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 3, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Is StartUp on Netflix?



That's on Prime.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 3, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Is StartUp on Netflix? If so then watch it, whoever you are.
> 
> StartUp (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb



Where did you watch this? I can't find an obvious UK channel - it's a crackle original (crackle shut down in he UK in 2014 - shame, as it was quite cool - loads of weird b movies all for free). Great reviews on IMDb.

Edit - I see it's on prime. Getting close to my next annual free month.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 3, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> After a while the repetitiveness will drive you lupus loopy




I cant watch house cus mans always like 'it might be ms, better run dem test' and I'm sitting there watching it thinking that well aint fucking ms you fat idiot i got a encyclopaedia on that shit what have you got?? medical degrees? get in the fucking sea they aint worth shit.

i got major beef with house. fuck house.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Dec 3, 2016)

If you want easy viewing 'Person of Interest' is very good. It does, inevitably, tail off a bit as they made quite a lot of it. 

It's a funny, well written action-thriller with shades of Minority Report, involving a supercomputer which can predict crimes before they occur. The two main characters, a gentle computer geek and a John McClane-esque fighty man have good, funny dialogue throughout.

I sighed inwardly when they introduced a fucking dog sidekick in season 2 (or3?) but_ even then_, it's good popcorn telly.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 4, 2016)

the art of Organized Noize - about the producers behind outkast, tlc waterfalls, en vogue dont let go, and loads more shiz


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2016)

_Occupied_ is a ten part Norwegian political thriller that we're coming to the end of.

The Green Party comes into power and cuts off the oil supplies in favour of a new, climate friendly technology they've developed. The rest of the EU uses Russia as a proxy to invade Norway and restore the oil supply. The series looks at the political machinations, spies, and resistance movements, as well as running a couple of murder enquiries alongside.

Well acted and some nice photography of Norway. One for DotCommunist


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 4, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> I sighed inwardly when they introduced a fucking dog sidekick in season 2 (or3?) but_ even then_, it's good popcorn telly.



Heh, Bear - who only responds to commands in Dutch because _of_ _course - _is alright, and Person of Interest is a good show. It has excellent scenery-chewing recurring villains and villainesses too. It's like 24, but fun.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 4, 2016)

_Mo'Nique - I coulda been your cellmate_ - stand up comedy show at an Ohio womens prison - made me LOL and cry


----------



## hegley (Dec 4, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> I sighed inwardly when they introduced a fucking dog sidekick in season 2 (or3?) but_ even then_, it's good popcorn telly.


Bear is awesome!! 
Lots of likeable characters in PoI - even Elias. I have a crush on/would like to be Sameen.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2016)

There's a NZ series called True Crime which is 90 minute dramatised versions of nasty happenings from NZs history...

The first ep was all over the place and confusing and I turned it off....the 2nd ep was a tense siege story of a weed growing gun nut who opens fire on the cops and was very good....I've just watched ep 3 and it's a brilliantly made semi-comedic murder story about a guy, a dog, murder and the trans community in the 70s....it was a great episode - it reminded me of Strictly Ballroom!!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a NZ series called True Crime which is 90 minute dramatised versions of nasty happenings from NZs history...
> 
> The first ep was all over the place and confusing and I turned it off....the 2nd ep was a tense siege story of a weed growing gun nut who opens fire on the cops and was very good....I've just watched ep 3 and it's a brilliantly made semi-comedic murder story about a guy, a dog, murder and the trans community in the 70s....it was a great episode - it reminded me of Strictly Ballroom!!!


It's a very weird stew of styles, that series!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's a very weird stew of styles, that series!



It's good that the tone shifts and the styles differ....makes it less stuffy than other true crime shows...


----------



## chilango (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm just about to watch this. The thylacine element attracted me really...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2016)

chilango said:


> I'm just about to watch this. The thylacine element attracted me really...



I thought it was a decent little flick, and I was surprised there was no mention of it in the _Graun_'s recent story - normally they're jumping over themselves to have some cultural angle!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2016)

camouflage said:


> Is StartUp on Netflix? If so then watch it, whoever you are.
> 
> StartUp (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb


Watched the first 4 episodes of this today and it's pretty good but we're getting a bit bored with all the shagging. We counted between 5 and 9 bunk-ups per episode. Get on with the story, ffs.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Watched the first 4 episodes of this today and it's pretty good but we're getting a bit bored with all the shagging. We counted between 5 and 9 bunk-ups per episode. Get on with the story, ffs.


----------



## chilango (Dec 4, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought it was a decent little flick, and I was surprised there was no mention of it in the _Graun_'s recent story - normally they're jumping over themselves to have some cultural angle!



Just finished. I really liked it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 4, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Watched the first 4 episodes of this today and it's pretty good but we're getting a bit bored with all the shagging. We counted between 5 and 9



Awesome!


----------



## camouflage (Dec 4, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Watched the first 4 episodes of this today and it's pretty good but we're getting a bit bored with all the shagging. We counted between 5 and 9 bunk-ups per episode. Get on with the story, ffs.



Yeah, I agree with you there, the story is worth the unrequested and unrequired porn mind. Happily, at least no car chases.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 4, 2016)

We've recently got a family subscription (despite being spread around the country)... I'm therefore new to all this.
Can someone tell me if Netflix licenses for programmes are time limited... i.e. If I make a list of things to see will all that content still be on Netflix in 10 months time?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2016)

ChrisD said:


> We've recently got a family subscription (despite being spread around the country)... I'm therefore new to all this.
> Can someone tell me if Netflix licenses for programmes are time limited... i.e. If I make a list of things to see will all that content still be on Netflix in 10 months time?


They come and go, yes. Some of the sites that keep track of Netflix catalogue well warm you when things are about to disappear


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2016)

Just watched this: Divines Divines (2016) - IMDb and recommend it. 

One of the reviews Cannes first-look review: Houda Benyamina’s Divines (2016) | Sight & Sound

And Shameless US, but Netflix only has up to S5, had to get the other two from other sources ;>)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2016)

girasol said:


> And Shameless US, but Netflix only has up to S5, had to get the other two from other sources ;>)



You're a glutton for punishment


----------



## girasol (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh, nearly forgot, Season 1 of '3%', Brazilian scifi!  Don't watch the dubbed version whatever you do, watch with subtitles and in Portuguese.


----------



## jjuice (Dec 5, 2016)

After watching 4 series of Vikings I now feel fully immersed in Viking culture. Loved it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 5, 2016)

Star Trek fans are well served by Netflix; all the series are there as well as various docs. Latest addition is the wonderful "For the Love of Spock" directed by Adam Nimoy. It's the doc that was mentioned in an ep of Big Bang Theory (Nimoy actually interviews Sheldon) and an interview with Jim Parsons turns up in the doc, as well as clips from the aforementioned ep. Kind of meta. It's a wonderful doc, a splendid tribute that made me well up a few times.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Star Trek fans are well served by Netflix; all the series are there.


Is TAS there? 

Cool.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 5, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Is TAS there?
> 
> Cool.



It certainly is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> It certainly is.


Thanks. I'm chuffed.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 6, 2016)

hegley said:


> I have a crush on/would like to be Sameen.



I'm only a few episodes past finding out who Sameen is and, yes, blimey. Big fan of Root, too.


----------



## baffled (Dec 10, 2016)

Just watched the first three episodes of Hip Hop Evolution which is very good, my only minor complaint is that I'd have liked more than the couple minutes coverage some of the artists got.


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 14, 2016)

Series 3 of Endeavour seems to have popped up on Netflix with no announcement being made


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 16, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> If you want easy viewing 'Person of Interest' is very good. It does, inevitably, tail off a bit as they made quite a lot of it.



Just completed Person of Interest (tho had to skelp season 5 off the torrents as it doesn't seem to be on Netflix yet). For something that seemed to start off as a simple procedural, albeit with an interesting premise - and on US network TV to boot - that was pretty damn great. It ended up in all sorts of of unexpected places, and  drew some characters that this viewer really came to care for. Top stuff.



Spoiler



is it too much to ask for "The adventures of Shaw and Bear, with Root whispering in Shaw's ear"?


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2016)

Just starting Dirk Gently (new 2016 remake). Has anyone seen it?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2016)

T & P said:


> Just starting Dirk Gently (new 2016 remake). Has anyone seen it?



Only the first episode.

I don't know how I feel ... it's not Douglas Adams, it just seemed a bit gory and creepy and not very thought out, I know it's hard to do wit & wordplay on screen but that's what Adams means to me. I can't see how it represents the book either, but I might watch E2 to find out.

Eta: Dirk Gently is a fool and I don't like that, he's supposed to be intelligent. And it's American, which is all wrong. And far more concerningly there is no sofa.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 17, 2016)

Iceberg Slim - Portrait of a Pimp

man changed his life around after going prison and becoming an author 

the first black writer who wrote about how shit really is on the streets


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 17, 2016)

Watched the first two episodes of The OA, and I'm not yet sure what it is I'm actually watching. I suppose that is the point at this stage. There's been a couple of sequences of great beauty, a couple of total WTF.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 17, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Only the first episode.
> 
> I don't know how I feel ... it's not Douglas Adams, it just seemed a bit gory and creepy and not very thought out, I know it's hard to do wit & wordplay on screen but that's what Adams means to me. I can't see how it represents the book either, but I might watch E2 to find out.
> 
> Eta: Dirk Gently is a fool and I don't like that, he's supposed to be intelligent. And it's American, which is all wrong. And far more concerningly there is no sofa.



Yes only seen first episode so far and not sure what to think. I sort of like it despite the awful Frodo guy being in it, but even though it has loads of the original story in it, the tone feels so different it's better to try and imagine as a totally different story. I'll give it a chance for one more episode.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Watched the first two episodes of The OA





*googles*

The OA







The OC






The OB


----------



## wiskey (Dec 17, 2016)

Dom Traynor said:


> Yes only seen first episode so far and not sure what to think. I sort of like it despite the awful Frodo guy being in it, but even though it has loads of the original story in it, the tone feels so different it's better to try and imagine as a totally different story. I'll give it a chance for one more episode.


So I watched E2 until I fell asleep. It's perfectly watchable (although the Ed/Fred/Ned/Zed/Ged/etc's really freak me out) but to me it has nothing to do with DA and only a passing resemblance to the book. And DG is just increasingly useless which grates. The production values are very good, it should just be 'loosely based' on DGHDA imo.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 17, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Watched the first two episodes of The OA, and I'm not yet sure what it is I'm actually watching. I suppose that is the point at this stage. There's been a couple of sequences of great beauty, a couple of total WTF.



Really liking it so far. Only on episode 1.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 17, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> *googles*
> 
> The OA
> 
> ...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> View attachment 97303


I've always meant to ask: who _is_ that? What's it from? Is it real?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 17, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I've always meant to ask: who _is_ that? What's it from? Is it real?


Character from The Fast Show aping the cringingly 'wacky' colleague in an office. Think his name was Colin Hunt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Character from The Fast Show aping the cringingly 'wacky' colleague in an office. Think his name was Colin Hunt.


Ah, OK. Cheers.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 17, 2016)

girasol said:


> Just watched this: Divines Divines (2016) - IMDb and recommend it.
> 
> One of the reviews Cannes first-look review: Houda Benyamina’s Divines (2016) | Sight & Sound
> 
> And Shameless US, but Netflix only has up to S5, had to get the other two from other sources ;>)


I watched Divines the other day - highly recommended


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> View attachment 97303


HBF


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 17, 2016)

If you like Brit detective drama, I was recently entertained by 2 x Thorne films. Great cast including Eddie Marson, Sandra Oh and David Morrissey.

On the slightly sillier, but nonetheless entertaining, side was Paranoid which is a fun if loosely plotted Brit 8 parter with Indira Varma and a few other notables including the actor whose name I always think is Lesley Joseph for some reason but it's Lesley Sharp 

Just started some Icelandic darkness with Case.....good so far!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 17, 2016)

_Chill with Bob Ross _now on Netflix


----------



## snadge (Dec 17, 2016)

BigTom said:


> The Expanse is on netflix now, really good near future sci-fi drama/thriller (link is to U75 thread - season 2 is on syfy in January)



If you haven't watched this yet, watch it, it is awesome.


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2016)

Dirk Gently update. I've stuck with it and am now on ep 5. It's growing on me though still fairly clueless as to wtf is going on. 

Also, it seems the actor playing Dirk is a big fan of Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 20, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Watched the first two episodes of The OA, and I'm not yet sure what it is I'm actually watching. I suppose that is the point at this stage. There's been a couple of sequences of great beauty, a couple of total WTF.



Binged this today,



Spoiler: Bit of a spoiler



A bit WTF for episodes 1&2, 3,4,5,6,7 great story. Episode 8 great finish


 really enjoyed it. The Merlot hepled.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 22, 2016)

one for wiskey 

between the folds - is about origami (theres an origami pangolin in it)


----------



## wiskey (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes! I shall investigate it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> _Occupied_ is a ten part Norwegian political thriller that we're coming to the end of.
> 
> The Green Party comes into power and cuts off the oil supplies in favour of a new, climate friendly technology they've developed. The rest of the EU uses Russia as a proxy to invade Norway and restore the oil supply. The series looks at the political machinations, spies, and resistance movements, as well as running a couple of murder enquiries alongside.
> 
> Well acted and some nice photography of Norway. One for DotCommunist



Just started on this, I like how the pieces are being placed on the board... Got a lot going for it - creator Erik Skjoldbjærg did the excellent white noir _Insomnia_, and superlative heist flick _NOKAS_, and it brings to mind the eighties Soviet invasion mini series _Amerika._


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 22, 2016)

Watching one called " the OA" . Still not really sure what's going on but it appears cleverer than me so I'll persevere .


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Dec 22, 2016)

T & P said:


> Just starting Dirk Gently (new 2016 remake). Has anyone seen it?



Binge watched all 8 and it's fantastic! It gets better and more ludicrous the more episodes you watch. 

Also watched the original 2010 BBC UK Dirk Gently which was a bit pants then got really good in the 3rd and last episode. Shame they didn't take that further?


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 22, 2016)

'first position' - a doc about a ballet competition for young people which is cool if you are into ballet


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 22, 2016)

'dreams of a life' - if anyone remembers a few years ago when a woman was found dead in her flat in wood green and she had been there for three years and the TV was still on, it's a documentary about that - I remember hearing the story and it's so tragically sad


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> 'dreams of a life' - if anyone remembers a few years ago when a woman was found dead in her flat in wood green and she had been there for three years and the TV was still on, it's a documentary about that - I remember hearing the story and it's so tragically sad


Watched that a while back; really strange case, and very sad to hear her friends talk about the whole thing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Watched that a while back; really strange case, and very sad to hear her friends talk about the whole thing.


Carol Morley's autobiographical documentary _The Alcohol Years_ was similarly grim-but-compelling viewing.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 22, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Watched that a while back; really strange case, and very sad to hear her friends talk about the whole thing.



wood green is such a nasty place as well near that shopping city 

felt proper weird watching it knowing I went there on the regular and walked past her flat all the time she was dead


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Dec 22, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Just completed Person of Interest (tho had to skelp season 5 off the torrents as it doesn't seem to be on Netflix yet). For something that seemed to start off as a simple procedural, albeit with an interesting premise - and on US network TV to boot - that was pretty damn great. It ended up in all sorts of of unexpected places, and  drew some characters that this viewer really came to care for. Top stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that and it's one of the few series they've shown in full on 5 USA or was it PICK usually you get a season or 2 on almost constant repeat.

It's set up for a new team spin off and hopefully it will become a lot more international; as I think NY has really been done to death and almost all of the main players killed off.

It really had great character development/writing especially Detective Fusco who went through this whole transformation from dirty cop to hero and if you noticed (after the episode where he protects the guy who coaches men on how to date) became a lot more confident and playful in his interactions with others. It's subtle and I only picked it up on my 3rd re-watch 

Even the dog was well written into episodes   The dog how can write for a dog but they did and did it well. 

Not sure why you needed to torrent the episodes as almost everything appears on multiple streaming host sites within 7 days of broadcast.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Not sure why you needed to torrent the episodes as almost everything appears on multiple streaming host sites within 7 days of broadcast.



Just old-fashioned I guess. The moody streaming sites are basically just streaming the same files that appear a few hours after broadcast on the torrent sites anyway.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 22, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Even the dog was well written into episodes



Heh, yeah. Introducing a dog side-kick is usually a _very bad sign._ But Bear is cool, and used to slightly take the edge off one or two of the human characters. Come to think of it, the writing as a whole includes a bit more humour once Bear is on the scene.


----------



## girasol (Dec 23, 2016)

Maron is quite good.  Ended up downloading S4 when I was done with the first 3 seasons on Netflix!


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2016)

I watched RATS last night - morgan spurlock's new thing and it was alright, the catcher dude made it, wish there was more of him, it felt half finished, it didnt really go into much info was more like 'look at all these rats it's well bad'  I was expecting more than what it turned out to be

6/10


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2016)

Fresh Dressed  on the other hand was awesome  but i dunno if thats just cus i love fashion or what - it's about hip hop fashion and is pretty interesting


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 24, 2016)

Audrie & Daisy - pretty dark about teenage girls in america who suffered sexual assaults and the social media demonisation of them


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2016)

Just finished The Killing. Bloody brilliant!


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 26, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just finished The Killing. Bloody brilliant!


There are at least 3 series, and the Danish and USA versions .. you might also through in the UK cover version which was rubbish (The Tunnel) ..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 26, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> There are at least 3 series, and the Danish and USA versions .. you might also through in the UK cover version which was rubbish (The Tunnel) ..


_The Tunnel_ (British/French) was based on _The Bridge_ (Swedish/Danish), not _The Killing_ (Danish then American).


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 30, 2016)

Just seen Fury..which was watchable . Decent action . Not brilliant but watchable.

Then " the art of the steal " which had Kurt Russell, Terence Stamp and a few others in an art thief type caper . It'll certainly not win any awards but it was fun to watch . A few decent chuckles . Mebbe a twist and turn too much though .

Started watching this van Helsing thing...not bad enough to be total shite, definitely not good enough to justify watching this much of it . Zombie apocalypse type thing except with vampires..and things . Not great .

Been waiting ages for new episodes of Z Nation, Falling skies and Vikings . Giving up hope they'll ever appear .

Narcos was v good mind . Well worth the watch . Marco Polo too.

Thinking of checking out the Medici series .


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 31, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Watching one called " the OA" . Still not really sure what's going on but it appears cleverer than me so I'll persevere .


Worth persevering.	The woman who plays Betty, the teacher, was Sadness in Inside Out 

Used to be a dancer, apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Worth persevering.	The woman who plays Betty, the teacher, was Sadness in Inside Out
> 
> Used to be a dancer, apparently.


She has a name: Phyllis Smith.
She was in The Office too. A fine actor.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 31, 2016)

DexterTCN said:


> Worth persevering.	The woman who plays Betty, the teacher, was Sadness in Inside Out
> 
> Used to be a dancer, apparently.



Yeah, sat it out . It was clever, well acted . Worth watching for sure .


----------



## magneze (Jan 1, 2017)

Dirk Gently. Excellent fun but barely connected to the book.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Watching one called " the OA" . Still not really sure what's going on but it appears cleverer than me so I'll persevere .



Just done first 3 eps, I love this kinda shit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I love this kinda shit



Would make a great advertising tagline for a new range of Andrex

*FOR A KINDER SHIT ®*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2017)

Gotta be better than the Homeland shite we got 5 eps into - fuckin Nora!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Nobel. 

Norwegian special forces and political thriller. 

Norway’s 'Nobel' TV Series is a Prize | Netflix TV Shows Review


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Nobel.
> 
> Norwegian special forces and political thriller.
> 
> Norway’s 'Nobel' TV Series is a Prize | Netflix TV Shows Review



Ooooo


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ooooo


Best show on there at the moment. Watched it in 2 hits.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 1, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Would make a great advertising tagline for a new range of Andrex
> 
> *FOR A KINDER SHIT ®*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 1, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Best show on there at the moment



Steady

_Good _but not _best_.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 1, 2017)

Currently getting through _The Good Wife_ at a fair clip. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do - it's a little bit "case of the week" - but the leads are well drawn and there's enough going on arc-wise to retain interest.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 1, 2017)

"Pride and Prejudice and Zombies " was actually quite good . Much better than I expected . They really managed it...they got the proper essence of pride and prejudice , Mr Darcy and all that jazz and stuck a load of zombies in it . Pleasant surprise . There was the actual serious story going on , continually interrupted by zombie infestations . Weird but good .

Cockneys vs zombies is beyond shite . Just don't go there .


----------



## petee (Jan 2, 2017)

joined netflix last week just. started with Marcella. was able to follow it for 4 episodes, i got confounded in the 5th. will try again.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 2, 2017)

if yer into trainers then 'Sneakerheadz' 

be careful tho, watching this made me buy 3 pairs


----------



## souljacker (Jan 3, 2017)

I watched the first episode of the Get Down last night but thought it was shite. Does it get better? I've heard it's been renewed for a new season but that's not necessarily a ringing endorsement.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 3, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I watched the first episode of the Get Down last night but thought it was shite. Does it get better? I've heard it's been renewed for a new season but that's not necessarily a ringing endorsement.


Yes, the first one is a bit weird but the others are much better.  Not fantastic, but worth it for the fashion alone really.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 3, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I watched the first episode of the Get Down last night but thought it was shite. Does it get better? I've heard it's been renewed for a new season but that's not necessarily a ringing endorsement.



I really like it, the first episode is not great but baz luhrmann is not so directly involved in the other episodes so worth watching another one I'd say


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 3, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I've heard it's been renewed for a new season but that's not necessarily a ringing endorsement.


I read the opposite. No second season due to the huge cost of making the first season and very low viewing figures.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 3, 2017)

og ogilby said:


> I read the opposite. No second season due to the huge cost of making the first season and very low viewing figures.



What was shown was the first half of season 1, the second half (which I would guess many are refering to/thinking of as season 2) is out next year, it's still listed on IMDB so pretty sure it's not been cancelled, though they may have already said there won't be more after that.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 3, 2017)

BigTom said:


> What was shown was the first half of season 1, the second half (which I would guess many are refering to/thinking of as season 2) is out next year, it's still listed on IMDB so pretty sure it's not been cancelled, though they may have already said there won't be more after that.


Yeah, I forgot about the second half that's already been made.

I'll be watching it. I enjoyed the first half.


----------



## snadge (Jan 3, 2017)

T & P said:


> Dirk Gently update. I've stuck with it and am now on ep 5. It's growing on me though still fairly clueless as to wtf is going on.
> 
> Also, it seems the actor playing Dirk is a big fan of Sheldon Cooper.



Also a fan of Rik Mayall by some of his mannerisms, saying that, I binged on it and it is fucking marvelous.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2017)

Real Detective: well crafted true crime docu-drama series which has some known faces playing the lead roles in some really good true tales.

Michael Madson is in ep 4 and it is probably his best acting turn I've seen him perform since Res..Dogs.

There appears to be a good budget behind the show and it does a great job of showing the emotional impact some of these vicious crimes have on the investigators. They are very human stories told in a very human way.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 3, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Currently getting through _The Good Wife_ at a fair clip. I didn't expect to like it as much as I do - it's a little bit "case of the week" - but the leads are well drawn and there's enough going on arc-wise to retain interest.



I don't think I've seen an actor relishing the role as much as Alan Cumming does in this.


----------



## wildminion (Jan 4, 2017)

not sure if someone has mentioned this or not, but you guys should check out better call saul. it's probably not on netflix though :| however if you liked breaking bad, you are going to love this.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 4, 2017)

wildminion said:


> not sure if someone has mentioned this or not, but you guys should check out better call saul. it's probably not on netflix though :| however if you liked breaking bad, you are going to love this.



it is on netflix, iirc it's a co-production between amc and netflix


----------



## girasol (Jan 4, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I watched the first episode of the Get Down last night but thought it was shite. Does it get better? I've heard it's been renewed for a new season but that's not necessarily a ringing endorsement.



I really enjoyed the first episode...  Maybe if you didn't like the first one it's not your cup of tea?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 4, 2017)

girasol said:


> I really enjoyed the first episode...  Maybe if you didn't like the first one it's not your cup of tea?



I watched part 2 and 3 last night and it seemed much better, with more of a coherent story behind it. I'll stick with it for a bit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 5, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> Binged this (OA) today,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 22 year old daughter has now watched the last episode 6 times.

SPOILER QUESTIONS FOR THE OA COMING!

.
..
...
....
.....

Anyway...the books that Alfonso found in OA's room near the end...

Firstly...why was the FBI guy there?  (he was the main guy in Four Lions btw, the Chris Morris movie)

Secondly...OA couldn't _read_ English books...she went blind as a Russian child and used Braille in the US.  (ok that's not a question...but it is)

My mind keeps going back to this unusual and original tale, not because of questions but it was genuinely fascinating. 

The choreographer who did the routines also did Chandelier for Sia and you can see some similarity.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 5, 2017)

and this


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 8, 2017)

I finally got around to watching 

'Lo and Behold'

it's about the history and the future of the internet and was actually really fucking good


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

I watched " child 44 " and " The Drop " . First ones about an NKVD man trying to catch a serial killer in 1950s Stalinist Russia . Were the official line is there's no such thing as murder in the workers paradise . So even speculating a murder may have occurred, much less dozens, is treason . Hampers the investigation, somewhat . 
Wasnt a bad watch tbf .

The Drops about some dudes trying to rip off a New York Chechen owned bar that's a front for all sorts of illegal naughtiness . Some of the same actors that were in Child 44 . James Gandolfinis in it as well . 

Both films were well within the bounds of watchable I thought . Not earth shattering by any means but decent storylines decently acted and worth the attention if you've nothing better to do .


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 8, 2017)

Will probably watch Under the Shadow tonight, meant to be very good.


----------



## Anudder Oik (Jan 8, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> I watched " child 44 " and " The Drop " . First ones about an NKVD man trying to catch a serial killer in 1950s Stalinist Russia . Were the official line is there's no such thing as murder in the workers paradise . So even speculating a murder may have occurred, much less dozens, is treason . Hampers the investigation, somewhat .
> Wasnt a bad watch tbf .
> 
> ...



It's based on a true story. There was an excellent film made about it before with Chris Rea and Donald Sutherland: Citizen X (1995)


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Anudder Oik said:


> It's based on a true story. There was an excellent film made about it before with Chris Rea and Donald Sutherland: Citizen X (1995)



Yeah , I remember that one . Rea was very good in it . 

Child 44 has got a first rate cast , some good performances, but I can see we're some of the criticism of it is justified . Still worth watching though . not a terrible film in my view . Decent enough for an afternoon .


----------



## wildminion (Jan 8, 2017)

BigTom said:


> it is on netflix, iirc it's a co-production between amc and netflix



my bad.i just watch the show, never cared to know who's co-produced what lol.


----------



## wildminion (Jan 8, 2017)

i have recently finished watching fringe. again, i have no idea if it's on netflix, since i don't really use that. but you should watch it if you are a sci fi fan.
it's about parallel universes, different timelines, time jumps, evolved human being's invading present time and all. It's amazing if you can grasp it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 8, 2017)

Anudder Oik said:


> It's based on a true story. There was an excellent film made about it before with *Chris Rea* and Donald Sutherland: Citizen X (1995)



Good to see him put the guitar down for a bit and try something else


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 8, 2017)

Anudder Oik said:


> It's based on a true story. There was an excellent film made about it before with *Chris Rea* and Donald Sutherland: Citizen X (1995)





Stephen Rea

There's also a shit film made about it, with Marton Csokas and Malcolm McDowell: _Evilenko _(2004).


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2017)

wildminion said:


> i have recently finished watching fringe. again, i have no idea if it's on netflix, since i don't really use that. but you should watch it if you are a sci fi fan.
> it's about parallel universes, different timelines, time jumps, evolved human being's invading present time and all. It's amazing if you can grasp it.




It was on Netflix and it vanished when I was halfway through season 3


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 9, 2017)

...and they wonder why people stream stuff


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> ...and they wonder why people stream stuff


Torrent you mean?
People stream on Netflix


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 9, 2017)

I did mean stream, but via things like Kodi.  I watch illegal streams in addition to my Netflix sub but never torrent


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2017)

Lots of interesting looking stuff turning up recently - currently on MyList...

Golden Years (2016) - IMDb
Coin Heist (2017) - IMDb
Disorder (2015 film) - Wikipedia
Der NSU-Komplex (TV Movie 2016) - IMDb
Pressure (2015) - IMDb
The Clan (film) - Wikipedia
Tokyo Trial (TV Mini-Series 2016) - IMDb


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 10, 2017)

Under the Shadow.

Iranian ghosty type film with brilliant interplay between the mum and daughter.   And a carpet.

Also some other stuff in it...

Shideh's husband is down in the garage and the apartment block owner comes up to him and tells him to tell his wife to shut the bolt on the door properly next time.  'Hubby says 'How do you know it was my wife?' and the landlord says 'well...it's only the men and her who drive.  duh'  Hubby drops his head and says he'll tell her.

Lots of stuff in it.   Really good.   Especially the mum and daughter though.


----------



## The Fornicator (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to be able to rec Noble but can't quite do it. In theory, right up my street (political intrigue and Special Forces); entertaining enough after a hard days work  but just missing something.


----------



## dervish (Jan 16, 2017)

Been watching the Ascension, it's a  sci-fi partially set in the 60's. Very slow start but I'm really getting into it now, raises some interesting questions.


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2017)

Over the weekend we devoured all episodes of A Series of Unfortunate Events. Really, _really _fucking good. Absoluately loved it. Highly recommended, even if it might not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2017)

Watched Son of Saul the other night. A film about a day in the life of the Sonderkommando at Auschwitz. Extraordinary stuff.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> Over the weekend we devoured all episodes of A Series of Unfortunate Events. Really, _really _fucking good. Absoluately loved it. Highly recommended, even if it might not be to everyone's taste.


Yeah, i've watched the first two episodes, and loving it. Very dark themes for a kids series - count olaf is played as slightly comic but extremely creepy,  but very good - and plenty of references and lines aimed at a grown up audience too.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 22, 2017)

dervish said:


> Been watching the Ascension, it's a  sci-fi partially set in the 60's. Very slow start but I'm really getting into it now, raises some interesting questions.


I really enjoyed that. Wish they'd make more though that's not likely I think.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 22, 2017)

wildminion said:


> i have recently finished watching fringe. again, i have no idea if it's on netflix, since i don't really use that. but you should watch it if you are a sci fi fan.
> it's about parallel universes, different timelines, time jumps, evolved human being's invading present time and all. It's amazing if you can grasp it.



It was but it seems to have vanished. John Noble steals this show & it's more satisfying (in terms of story arc) than JJ's Lost... when the parallel stuff kicks in, the show really takes off and evolves from an average X Files wannabe to one of the more memorable sci fi shows of the last decade.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2017)

dervish said:


> Been watching the Ascension, it's a  sci-fi partially set in the 60's. Very slow start but I'm really getting into it now, raises some interesting questions.


I watched this: I thought it was terrible!



Spoiler: Review with spoilers



I watched it on your recommendation, and waited out the slow start. But the characters were all very two dimensional and daytime soap-like, and I didn't feel any deep involvement.  However, the clockwork episode end revelations and cliffhangers, which felt very Dan Brown-ish, sucked me in. 

I was keen on the idea of an earth-bound ship with generations of crew who thought they were in space. But although fashions, music and attitudes aboard were believably Sixties-ish, the technology wasn't. The digital clocks on the generators, the software, and so on. Also, when it morphed from sci fi into fantasy I lost interest. When I realised I'd given all this time to a 'weird wean' story, I was annoyed.

And then they killed the only character I had any investment in!

So, I gave it one star.



Not recommended.


----------



## dervish (Jan 24, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I watched this: I thought it was terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, sorry I wasted your time. I really liked it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2017)

dervish said:


> Oh, sorry I wasted your time. I really liked it.


I'm not having a go at you! I could have stopped any time I wanted. But didn't.


----------



## girasol (Jan 24, 2017)

Whiplash (2014) - so good!  Especially the final sequence.  Just wow!

Started watching The Cuba Libre Story, currently on episode 5. So much I didn't know about Cuba's history!  The way Castro took power with a tiny army just beggars belief!  Really enjoying all the experts speaking in different languages (French, Russian, German, Spanish) and the narrator's voice, which I found annoying at first, grew on me.  Really fascinating.  Lots and lots of old footage too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2017)

I hated Whiplash.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm watching Please Like Me. Its about a young man who breaks up with his girlfriend, realises he's gay and moves back in with his depressed mum. It's slow and awkward. I like it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I'm watching Please Like Me. Its about a young man who breaks up with his girlfriend, realises he's gay and moves back in with his depressed mum. It's slow and awkward. I like it.


You sure know how to sell a show


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2017)

T & P said:


> You sure know how to sell a show



I work in communications


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2017)

This program is becoming quite annoying


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 25, 2017)

Happy People  - a year in the Tagia.  If you enjoyed The Last Hunter (about a Greenlandic community under threat) this should be to your taste.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 25, 2017)

catinthehat said:


> Happy People  - a year in the Tagia.  If you enjoyed The Last Hunter (about a Greenlandic community under threat) this should be to your taste.


I watched Happy People recently and thought it was amazing. So interesting to see people who truly live off the land and how they do it. The constant dedication to seasonal tasks was particulary interesting.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 25, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Yeah , I remember that one . Rea was very good in it .
> 
> Child 44 has got a first rate cast , some good performances, but I can see we're some of the criticism of it is justified . Still worth watching though . not a terrible film in my view . Decent enough for an afternoon .


I got very annoyed while watching Child 44. Those Russian accents just got right on my tits. I'd also recently read the book which while not amazing, is a decent page-turner that is crying out to be filmed but sadly they made a hash of it IMO. I know films are always different to books but the story in the book is just more exciting than in the film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 26, 2017)

I've just started The AO and am a bit annoyed by it already but will give it a couple more episodes. Just the constant "I'm the AO" enigmatic wtf is an "AO" bullshit is annoying me so much so that I want the internet to tell me but I also want the show to slowly reveal it to me. A first world problem at it's finest I feel


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 26, 2017)

God but that went downhill fast.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 26, 2017)

Eddie: Strongman is pretty good. Following UK strongman Eddie Hall for 2 years in his quest to become the World's Strongest Man.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 26, 2017)

Watched " hostage to the devil " , Irish made documentary about an enigmatic / charismatic Irish former Jesuit who was going about the US performing exorcisms . Chap by the name of Malachi Martin . It gives equal weight to both sides of the coin, those who believed in what he was doing and those who saw him as a con man ...particularly the dude who's wife he was shagging behind his back . Apparently his book on the subject outsold " The exorcist " in the states. And the NYPD used to discreetly call him in from time to time when they encountered the disturbingly weird . It's just a fascinating character study whatever side of it you come down on .
The guy was definitely a very distinguished academic ...a professor whod worked on the Dead sea scrolls and stuff like that . and super intelligent . Led a fascinating life and was very much accomplished in academia and stuff like that .

Malachi Martin - Wikipedia

Have to say the last 25 minutes or so of it actually gave me the creeps . The guys driver, a former CIA operative, takes the camera crew to the spot were he performed his final exorcism on a 4 year old girl and describes what went on. Creepy as fuck . whatever your take on it the guys emotions as he describes what went on struck me as genuine . He really seemed to be choking up about it, he's in tears . And the video footage of the girl speaking fluent Latin with her face blurred out...bwwaaah..gave me the willies .

It's an interesting watch no matter what your views are . Having a duvet day today and I'm going to watch it again .


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 26, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hated Whiplash.


On Radio London Jason Solomans gave it a fair review but Robert Elms hated it. He said it was too white for him.
I gave it 10 -15 minutes and bailed.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm watching Making Murderder which so far has been insane. So many look guilty!


----------



## Tooter (Jan 28, 2017)

Find NUTS. 


> The mostly true story of Dr. John Romulus Brinkley, an eccentric genius who built an empire with his goat-testicle impotence cure and a million-watt radio station.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 28, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> _Occupied_ is a ten part Norwegian political thriller that we're coming to the end of.
> 
> The Green Party comes into power and cuts off the oil supplies in favour of a new, climate friendly technology they've developed. The rest of the EU uses Russia as a proxy to invade Norway and restore the oil supply. The series looks at the political machinations, spies, and resistance movements, as well as running a couple of murder enquiries alongside.
> 
> Well acted and some nice photography of Norway. One for DotCommunist


Finnished [LOL] this the other night, I really enjoyed it and am looking forward to more. Despite its limitations (some very familiar plot points, some rather implausible sequences of events), it had enough going for it - sometimes wrong footing the audience by avoiding some cliches, some interesting characters shaded grey, not black or white - that it certainly hooked me in.

Eldar Skar as the security police officer Djupvik reminds me of Martin Compston's Steve Arnott in_ Line Of Duty_ - he's not a supercop, a superagent or a superspy, he's just a slightly boring man doing his best with a not unlimited repertoire of skills, and rarely with all the facts available to him. A striver who can be a bit of a dick.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 29, 2017)

Son of Saul. Grim


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Finnished [LOL] this the other night, I really enjoyed it and am looking forward to more. Despite its limitations (some very familiar plot points, some rather implausible sequences of events), it had enough going for it - sometimes wrong footing the audience by avoiding some cliches, some interesting characters shaded grey, not black or white - that it certainly hooked me in.
> 
> Eldar Skar as the security police officer Djupvik reminds me of Martin Compston's Steve Arnott in_ Line Of Duty_ - he's not a supercop, a superagent or a superspy, he's just a slightly boring man doing his best with a not unlimited repertoire of skills, and rarely with all the facts available to him. A striver who can be a bit of a dick.



I've just started this.

Wonder what it'll do to my current "let's move to Scandinavia" itch caused by a couple of trips hiking round Norway/Finland.


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> I've just started this.
> 
> Wonder what it'll do to my current "let's move to Scandinavia" itch caused by a couple of trips hiking round Norway/Finland.



Ooh that _was_ a good first episode.

Thanks DaveCinzano Spymaster .


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just started The AO and am a bit annoyed by it already but will give it a couple more episodes. Just the constant "I'm the AO" enigmatic wtf is an "AO" bullshit is annoying me so much so that I want the internet to tell me but I also want the show to slowly reveal it to me. A first world problem at it's finest I feel



I preserved with it and enjoyed it in the end


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I preserved with it and enjoyed it in the end


Yes I binged it yesterday and enjoyed it although...



Spoiler



the end reminded me of a poor rip off of A Prayer for Owen Meany and I say poor as the 5 movements didn't really have a purpose. I would have been much more impressed if the movements somehow all came together as a sequence which allowed the 5 of them to overpower the gunman



Also....



Spoiler



why would a man who is violently allergic to tomatoes have a can of tomato puree in his house?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2017)

Gonna give Occupied a spin as it sounds right up my street. My sister has just recommended Nobel as well for more Scandinavian drama!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2017)

Mrs Miggins yeah that was a massive hole.

And agree with what you said about the five. It should have actually done something proper.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Mrs Miggins yeah that was a massive hole.
> 
> And agree with what you said about the five. It should have actually done something proper.


That would have been soooo cool and as it started to unfold,  I was super-excited as that's what I thought was going to happen. Disappointing lack of imagination there for me.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That would have been soooo cool and as it started to unfold,  I was super-excited as that's what I thought was going to happen. Disappointing lack of imagination there for me.



It was just a weird dance ennit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> It was just a weird dance ennit


Yep. Shame really. I think I could have come up with something to make that work myself!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2017)

I did like the movements though...Very Pina Bausch and performed very well.


----------



## Looby (Jan 29, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I'm watching Please Like Me. Its about a young man who breaks up with his girlfriend, realises he's gay and moves back in with his depressed mum. It's slow and awkward. I like it.


I loved this so much. I totally fell for all the characters, including the ones that I expected to hate. It's pretty much autobiographical. That's his real dog, Tom is his real best friend and his mum does have bipolar. I don't think he's making any more as it was dropped by the network.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 29, 2017)

Looby said:


> I loved this so much. I totally fell for all the characters, including the ones that I expected to hate. It's pretty much autobiographical. That's his real dog, Tom is his real best friend and his mum does have bipolar. I don't think he's making any more as it was dropped by the network.



I really enjoyed the first series. Then i got annoyed with Josh. He was such a selfish dick at points. I'm on series three now, I think. I'm going to finish it bc I want him to redeem himself


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 29, 2017)

Vinnie jones ..Americas Toughest cops .

Exactly what you'd expect . My brain isn't up to anything more highbrow this evening . Such as cartoons even .


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 29, 2017)

He's in Laredo Texas running about with the swat team . He's all Polaroid sun glasses , flak jacket and baseball cap . Acting ' ard .

Episode 2 and he's already grassed 2 punters up on the street while driving about with the cops . Pointed them out . 

Eta

Now he's just grassed up 2 Mexicans trying to swim the rio grande . It's only episode 2 and he's grassed up 4 geezers already .


----------



## adidaswoody (Jan 29, 2017)

Dunno if it's mentioned but 3% was decent, if you go into options you can change it to English audio too


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2017)

adidaswoody said:


> Dunno if it's mentioned but 3% was decent, if you go into options you can change it to English audio too


are there no subtitles then?


----------



## adidaswoody (Jan 29, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> are there no subtitles then?


You have the option of Brazilian, Portuguese, or English audio, all with or without English subtitles!


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes but you can watch it dubbed if you like.  I've no idea why anybody would.  even having the right language slightly out of sync drives me mad so the lips not matching the audio at all would be horrific.


----------



## adidaswoody (Jan 30, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Yes but you can watch it dubbed if you like.  I've no idea why anybody would.  even having the right language slightly out of sync drives me mad so the lips not matching the audio at all would be horrific.


I watched it dubbed, the lip movement never really bothers me, I tend to have to programs on in the background while I'm doing other stuff so the need to read means I won't know what's going on as much


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 30, 2017)

Hes gone and grassed up another kid in new Orleans . Pointed him out in the bushes . Then when're someone's handcuffed he goes up to them, laughs at them  and takes the piss, gives them a mini life lecture . 

He's totally carried away by this stuff, he's running about actually trying to catch perps .

Vinnie Jones is definitely no Louis Theroux .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Hes gone and grassed up another kid in new Orleans .



Given his big break was playing a fictionalised version of a celebrity 'hardman' and paid copper's nark, no big surprise


----------



## such and such (Jan 30, 2017)

Looby said:


> I loved this so much. I totally fell for all the characters, including the ones that I expected to hate. It's pretty much autobiographical. That's his real dog, Tom is his real best friend and his mum does have bipolar. I don't think he's making any more as it was dropped by the network.



That isn't quite true. Pivot (the US cable channel that funded the later series and also where it was screened over there) has shut down. Also, after having seen all the episodes I am fine with how it has ended.


----------



## Looby (Jan 30, 2017)

such and such said:


> That isn't quite true. Pivot (the US cable channel that funded the later series and also where it was screened over there) has shut down. Also, after having seen all the episodes I am fine with how it has ended.


Ah ok, cheers. 

I am too actually. It would be nice to see more but yeah, it ended well. [emoji4]


----------



## such and such (Jan 30, 2017)

Having rewatched the series recently and being from Melbourne I'm impressed how accurate they got the inner suburban 20 something Melbourne sharehouse going on.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 30, 2017)

I watched something I think it was called 'small is beautiful' about tiny houses cus I well like ikea showrooms


it was the most depressing think I have seen in a while, one woman with grey hair said that since building her tiny house she doesnt think rough sleepers are doing anything wrong, without it she'd have been reporting em, like it took her til she got grey hair and a tiny house to figure that out

there was a couple that hated each other too.

no wonder it only got 2 stars. it was depressing, especially that couple - they had 'passionate discussions' which would make their dog go and hide apparently.

waste.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 30, 2017)

On the final season of Californication. Love the different set up for Hank each time; Tim Minchin was a hoot in season 6.


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 30, 2017)

tim minchin still gets work??? 

christ.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 30, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> tim minchin still gets work???
> 
> christ.



He gets a lot of work....


----------



## Riera (Jan 30, 2017)

Minchin is shit


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 30, 2017)

I just started watching something good called 'Maron' about this divorced middle aged dude who lives with cats and does a podcast from his garage with all these different comedians and the first episode was called 'internet troll' which was what made me press play


----------



## magneze (Jan 30, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> I just started watching something good called 'Maron' about this divorced middle aged dude who lives with cats and does a podcast from his garage with all these different comedians and the first episode was called 'internet troll' which was what made me press play


That's excellent. Watched it all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2017)

Just watched Keep On Keepin On

Keep on Keepin' On (2014)         - IMDb

It's a documentary following the relationship between ailing jazz trumpet legend Clark Terry and his young protégé, Justin Kauflin, a blind pianist. CT wasn't just one of the top flight of musicians, he was also a teacher and inspiration for countless musicians over the years, among their number big names; some of the biggest. His warmth and humanity and tireless dedication to passing on his knowledge, even in the face of personal hardship, is moving. And the young pianist he champions is exceptionally talented. But it's their friendship that's the star of the film.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I did like the movements though...Very Pina Bausch and performed very well.


Ryan Heffington.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Ryan Heffington.



Ooh thanks! I'll check him out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 31, 2017)

Just discovered there's a hidden list of sub-genres which may make finding films you want to watch easier...

First, make sure you're signed into your Netflix on your computer

Next, stick this root URL into your browser:


```
https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/
```

Then find a sub-genre from the following code list, and then add its code number to the end of the URL above and press return:

NetFlix Streaming by Alternate Genres (Extended List)

So for example, if you want suggestions of ‘*Korean crime thrillers*’, the code number is 434, so go to...


```
https://www.netflix.com/browse/genre/434/
```


----------



## CNT36 (Feb 1, 2017)

Frequency has its moments.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2017)

Last night I watched the first three episodes of The Good Wife. I thought it was a bit crap. Cliche-fest with some rather wooden acting.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Last night I watched the first three episodes of The Good Wife. I thought it was a bit crap. Cliche-fest with some rather wooden acting.



Not everything can be 3 hour-long films about subsistence farming.  Can't really remember the first series but I just binge-watched season 7 over three days and I'm not ashamed.  Well maybe a little bit.  That's 20 hours of telly and I was at work one of the days.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> Not everything can be 3 hour-long films about subsistence farming.


I have made it all the way through The Killing, The Bridge, Wallander, Trapped, Battlestar Galactica and Bloodlines and none of them are about subsistence farming.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 1, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I have made it all the way through The Killing, The Bridge, Wallander, Trapped, Battlestar Galactica and Bloodlines and none of them are about subsistence farming.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 1, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I have made it all the way through The Killing, The Bridge, Wallander, Trapped, Battlestar Galactica and Bloodlines and none of them are about subsistence farming.



I gave up on bloodlines after about a series.   Not sure why.  It just started annoying me.  

I think you should try Gilmore Girls.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2017)

I have just started "occupied".


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 1, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> I gave up on bloodlines after about a series.   Not sure why.  It just started annoying me.


There's only 2 seasons of Bloodlines. The first was ok but we ditched it 2 episodes into season 2 also.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2017)

I've just binge-watched most of "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend".  Love it.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 1, 2017)

I started watching Terrace House which is a Japanese TV show about strangers living together in some mega posh house. They're all yuppies and beautiful and it's basically Big Brother...actually, it's exactly like that MTV show The Real World, if you remember that?

Absolute shite TV, but interesting for me because I don't have much knowledge of Japanese life. The people involved are all privileged so it's a very narrow insight into that world, but it was still pretty curious. Especially some of the cultural differences. The way they talked about marriage and career goals and the 'natural' gender roles they all fell into was pretty out there. Only watched a few episodes, which is probably enough for me to get what I wanted out of it.

The most shocking aspect were the talking heads who observed, and commented on, and judged the people living in the house.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2017)

For easy viewing sci-fi/action/trapped in a facility in a snowbound location drama....Helix is a good timepasser.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2017)

Anyone started watching Aquarius? Cops & politicos in 60's LA with Manson


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2017)

Well have you DaveCinzano ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 3, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Well have you DaveCinzano ?


Alright already, I've added it to MyList, okay, dammit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2017)

I really liked Bloodline.  I'll give S2 a go when I've finished Occupied which is shaping up nicely. I really like the premise - I like the way the concept of occupation chimes so loudly with the experience of countries like Norway in WW2. That restaurant woman is clearly going to be in for it at some point as a collaborator for instance....


----------



## dervish (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm now most of the way through A series of unfortunate events. Really, really enjoying it. I know it's a kids show but it's well put together and sometimes very funny. It's also a treat to look at, I love how visual it is, there is always something to look at. When I have finished I think I'm going to watch it all again with the kids.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 3, 2017)

Very reminiscent of Pushing Daisies in the way it looks.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 4, 2017)

I just watched a chris rock documentary called 'good hair' 

was alright but coulda gone a bit deeper


----------



## magneze (Feb 4, 2017)

Watching the OA. Pretty good so far.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 4, 2017)

Give up while you're still enjoying it


----------



## 1%er (Feb 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Been catching up on Jack Taylor - Iain Glen starring telly cop stuff set in a seedy, whiskey soaked galway...it's got a bit of a light touch, but it's basically pulp-gumshoe fare with the main guy getting suckered into a investigation, followed by all the usual things, i.e. gets wrongly accused of murderm set up, beat up, falls for the pretty girl etc....all while being half pissed and dealing with corrupt and evil people from all walks of life...
> 
> Never even heard of it before...it passes the time quite nicely, if you want something that isn't too cerebral, and follows some well trodden, but entertaining, paths.


Just watched it and found it enjoyable, I could only find 6 episodes on Netflix and noticed that there was a season 3, which I found here; Jack Taylor season 3 which has 3 episodes, all other episodes are also available via this link but some show the same episodes, I believe there was season 1,2 and 3 all with 3 episodes each.

You don't need to download anything, so don't and you will get pop-ups but none while watching the stream, I found Streamplay.to near the bottom of the list to work well for me but others may find a different stream better in their location


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 4, 2017)

started watching  'Mea Maxima Culpa : Silence in the House of God'

about the first whistleblowers on the catholic church who were all deaf

bit fuckin dark, not all way through yet

yeah well that was fuckin sad as fuck


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2017)

1%er said:


> Just watched it and found it enjoyable, I could only find 6 episodes on Netflix and noticed that there was a season 3, which I found here; Jack Taylor season 3 which has 3 episodes, all other episodes are also available via this link but some show the same episodes, I believe there was season 1,2 and 3 all with 3 episodes each.
> 
> You don't need to download anything, so don't and you will get pop-ups but none while watching the stream, I found Streamplay.to near the bottom of the list to work well for me but others may find a different stream better in their location



Some episodes are a bit patchy.....

Interesting to see the fella who is his mate from ep 1 pretty much rehashed with the same actor for Taboo


----------



## 1%er (Feb 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Some episodes are a bit patchy.....
> 
> Interesting to see the fella who is his mate from ep 1 pretty much rehashed with the same actor for Taboo


I thought The Dramatist was a little out there and a couple of others but all round I enjoyed it. I think Netflix Brazil is behind Netflix UK (copyright reasons) are all 9 episodes available on Netflix UK?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2017)

1%er said:


> I thought The Dramatist was a little out there and a couple of others but all round I enjoyed it. I think Netflix Brazil is behind Netflix UK (copyright reasons) are all 9 episodes available on Netflix UK?



no, only 6


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Give up while you're still enjoying it


The OA is great.  What you on about?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2017)

After listening to Dervish piss himself laughing for a fortnight I finally made time to watch the new Lemony Snickett series... It's rather good... Excellent production values, good cast, varied humour. 

I will certainly give it three episodes


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> I just watched a chris rock documentary called 'good hair'


"More like Good Hair: Iron Man 3"


----------



## magneze (Feb 5, 2017)

Santa Clarita Diet. Watched the whole thing yesterday. Pretty good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 5, 2017)

Watched _Theo Who Lived_ last night.

It's a documentary about an American journalist, Peter Theo Curtis (also known as Theo Padnos), who intended to work an assignment in Syria, but was kidnapped by a local al Qaeda affiliate and then held captive for nigh on two years after trying to make contact with FSA representatives in Turkey. His story comes from his lips, as he revisits Turkey, and in scenes in which he himself recreates incidents from his ordeal.

It's very interesting, and Curtis/Padnos is a very engaging subject. He recognises his foolishness and own failures, is clearly traumatised, but tries hard not to be hateful, despite the appalling torture he endured. The section dealing with the time during his incarceration when he shared a cell with fellow American journalist Matt Schrier (who subsequently escaped) is electrifying. After seeing the film it is worth looking at Padnos and Schrier's respective wiki pages (and the edits) for more on their relationship.

Director David Schisgall is apparently a past collaborator of Errol Morris, and there are some nice Morris-esque touches which play with the form, and remind the viewer not to accept something as objectively true simply because they have ‘seen’ it.

Theo Who Lived (2016) - IMDb

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/28/...kidnapped-tortured-and-released-in-syria.html
‘The only Jew to have escaped from al-Qaida’
Is there an al Qaeda Syria-Montreal connection?


----------



## poului (Feb 5, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> The OA is great.  What you on about?



Yeah, there was nothing laughably bad about the ending at all.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 5, 2017)

magneze said:


> Santa Clarita Diet. Watched the whole thing yesterday. Pretty good.




I saw that and I sighed, well cant be arsed to watch cannibal stepford wives < it's so old


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 5, 2017)

I started watching 'The Fear of 13' and it's pretty good, fell asleep gotta rewatch it

about a self educated inmate on death row who petitions the court to be executed

watch it, the stuff i can remember was awesome - the singing in particular


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 5, 2017)

magneze said:


> Santa Clarita Diet. Watched the whole thing yesterday. Pretty good.



I watched the trailer and thought it looked like a knockoff of iZombie, also on Netflix.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll take the pitch black season 2 finale to once again highly recommend Crazy Ex Girlfriend. Dark musical satire,  thoughtful exploration of mental illness, a skewering of romantic comedy tropes, a brilliant feminist depiction of women's lives and friendship and fucking odd and hilarious too. It's my favourite thing on TV at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2017)

magneze said:


> Santa Clarita Diet. Watched the whole thing yesterday. Pretty good.


Watching it now, into ep. 2. Pretty odd but in an enjoyable way


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2017)

T & P said:


> Watching it now, into ep. 2. Pretty odd but in an enjoyable way


Update: just finished the whole thing. Funny as fuck. Perfect light entertainment. I do hope they commission a second series.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 5, 2017)

poului said:


> Yeah, there was nothing laughably bad about the ending at all.


meh...if you watched the whole thing and it didn't get to you fair enough.  I think that maybe the creators may only have one good story in them, we'll see in the next series.


----------



## chilango (Feb 5, 2017)

Just finished _Occupied_. Enjoyed that.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Watched _Theo Who Lived_ last night.
> 
> It's a documentary about an American journalist, Peter Theo Curtis (also known as Theo Padnos), who intended to work an assignment in Syria, but was kidnapped by a local al Qaeda affiliate and then held captive for nigh on two years after trying to make contact with FSA representatives in Turkey. His story comes from his lips, as he revisits Turkey, and in scenes in which he himself recreates incidents from his ordeal.
> 
> ...



I thoroughly enjoyed this, Theo was engaging and articulate and I liked that he has retained some humour ... but the subject matter is grim, I could not have survived that. The bit about his garden made me cry 

Am off to read up on him and Schrier 

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## crossthebreeze (Feb 6, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> I'll take the pitch black season 2 finale to once again highly recommend Crazy Ex Girlfriend. Dark musical satire,  thoughtful exploration of mental illness, a skewering of romantic comedy tropes, a brilliant feminist depiction of women's lives and friendship and fucking odd and hilarious too. It's my favourite thing on TV at the moment.


Thanks.  I think i flicked past this and didn't fancy it from the title and description. I watched the first 3 episodes of season 1 last night and its brilliant. Dark and sharp and feminist and funny and musical!


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 6, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Thanks.  I think i flicked past this and didn't fancy it from the title and description. I watched the first 3 episodes of season 1 last night and its brilliant. Dark and sharp and feminist and funny and musical!



Glad you enjoyed it! The title is a little off putting I think - it's even addressed in the title sequence - but it's a shame if people don't watch because of that.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> I started watching 'The Fear of 13' and it's pretty good, fell asleep gotta rewatch it
> 
> about a self educated inmate on death row who petitions the court to be executed
> 
> watch it, the stuff i can remember was awesome - the singing in particular



I saw that and enjoyed it, the vagaries of the American prison system are always both baffling and fascinating. You should watch it to the end


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 6, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I saw that and enjoyed it, the vagaries of the American prison system are always both baffling and fascinating. You should watch it to the end




I did 

lots of whaaaat the fuck this dude has the worst luck every time the dna got fucked

I started watching 'Lauder' the opther day but am saving it to watch with someone else what thinks he's a G


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 6, 2017)

started watching 'master of none' 

pretty funny first episode


----------



## magneze (Feb 6, 2017)

Finished the OA. Great series and actually finished. No real room for endless further shittier ones.


----------



## Mab (Feb 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> Just finished _Occupied_. Enjoyed that.



I loved it FRIT NORWAY! Watching the French: The Break --lead actor quite interesting.

Still waiting for the third season of the Danish/Swedish The Bridge and more of The Fall too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 8, 2017)

chilango said:


> Just finished _Occupied_. Enjoyed that.


Marvellously cheesy last few frames


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 10, 2017)

just watched The Seven Five, a documentary film about police corruption in the notorious 75th Precinct in New York City in the 80s/90s

Excellent.


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2017)

Been watching Schitt's Creek. Dysfunctional family comedy a la Arrested Development.Don't expect a masterpiece but it's good enough as light entertainment, and the episodes are short so it doesn't drag.


----------



## chilango (Feb 11, 2017)

chilango said:


> Went to see a selection of films from the Banff Mountain Film Festival last night [edit: this was last year now].
> 
> The absolute standout, and one of the best films I've seen in a long, long time was _Unbranded_.




Another plug for Unbranded as I re-watched it last night. Excellent film. Longer than the Banff edit which gave some elements a different hue.

But highly recommend this.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2017)

just started watching 'Abstract: The art of Design' and it's pretty good


----------



## camouflage (Feb 12, 2017)

The OA.

It's got Brit Marling in it (Another Earth, Sound of my voice) playing as Brit Marlin always plays, which is fine- I like Brit Marlin. It's really good anyway, will keep you guessing for a while. Heavy an emotional though, sad in parts, very intriguing,  excellent charatcers and now with 5 percent magical realism... or is it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 12, 2017)

Another vote for the Lemony Snicket series. Really enjoyable.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 12, 2017)

Sunday afternoon with a hangover and a few beers. " young Frankenstein  " ..gene wilder and Marty Feldman. The business .

" fronkensteen ??"

" what hump ?"


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2017)

We watched The Hundred Foot Journey today, which is the perfect Sunday afternoon film.

An Indian family sets up a curry house in a French village in the 70s, and goes into competition with the only other restaurant in town, a Michelin starred French joint, owned by Helen Mirren.

Good fun.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 12, 2017)

camouflage said:


> The OA.
> 
> It's got Brit Marling in it (Another Earth, Sound of my voice) playing as Brit Marlin always plays, which is fine- I like Brit Marlin. It's really good anyway, will keep you guessing for a while. Heavy an emotional though, sad in parts, very intriguing,  excellent charatcers and now with 5 percent magical realism... or is it?




Ooh hoping to start this soon.


----------



## camouflage (Feb 12, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Ooh hoping to start this soon.



You won't regret it, me an Lady Camouflage binged it in three days. Plus 12% Breakfast Club.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> We watched The Hundred Foot Journey today, which is the perfect Sunday afternoon film.
> 
> An Indian family sets up a curry house in a French village in the 70s, and goes into competition with the only other restaurant in town, a Michelin starred French joint, owned by Helen Mirren.
> 
> Good fun.


Yup enjoyable easy to watch  sort of Exotic Marigold Hotel type .


----------



## Mation (Feb 12, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> started watching 'master of none'
> 
> pretty funny first episode


Totally missed that this was here


----------



## Mation (Feb 12, 2017)

magneze said:


> Watching the OA. Pretty good so far.


Watched that with the Pixie last month. I really like Brit Marling and enjoyed it, but all of her stuff is of a piece.

Another Earth is my favourite of hers.


camouflage said:


> You won't regret it, me an Lady Camouflage binged it in three days. Plus 12% Breakfast Club.


Lady Camouflage


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2017)

camouflage said:


> The OA.
> 
> It's got Brit Marling in it (Another Earth, Sound of my voice) playing as Brit Marlin always plays, which is fine- I like Brit Marlin. It's really good anyway, will keep you guessing for a while. Heavy an emotional though, sad in parts, very intriguing,  excellent charatcers and now with 5 percent magical realism... or is it?


It's interesting but I found the end a bit of a letdown tbh. Not sure if I'll bother with S2.


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2017)

I really liked the ending. No need for a series 2.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 15, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> just watched The Seven Five, a documentary film about police corruption in the notorious 75th Precinct in New York City in the 80s/90s
> 
> Excellent.



Just watched this, very good. No wonder NYC was such a bad place when the cops were acting so badly!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 15, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Just watched this, very good. No wonder NYC was such a bad place when the cops were acting so badly!


Watched it a while ago and also thought it gave a fascinating insight into the culture. The idea of what a "good cop" is was troubling, to say the least...


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 15, 2017)

Spoiler: The Seven Five - I'm amazed that he only got XXXXX years



I'm amazed that he "only" got 13 years for doing what he did - especially when they were talking about a RICO case and 25 years and up was mentioned - I suppose going before the commission might have helped and in a perverse way I did "admire" him for not taking anyone with him - unlike his "partner" who turned on him


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2017)

Watching Trollhunters, an animated series by Guillermo del Toro. It's supposed to be for kids but it's pretty enjoyable for grown ups too, especially if you like the kind of universes Guillermo Del Toro or Neil Gaiman are known for.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 16, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> Spoiler: The Seven Five - I'm amazed that he only got XXXXX years
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that he "only" got 13 years for doing what he did - especially when they were talking about a RICO case and 25 years and up was mentioned - I suppose going before the commission might have helped and in a perverse way I did "admire" him for not taking anyone with him - unlike his "partner" who turned on him





Spoiler: I thought...



That the RICO/25 years would have kicked in if he'd kidnapped that lady at the end? The fact that he bottled it mean't it didn't go that far.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 16, 2017)

You might be right - but it was damned fine watching  though


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 17, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> just watched The Seven Five, a documentary film about police corruption in the notorious 75th Precinct in New York City in the 80s/90s
> 
> Excellent.



Just finished that one . Absolutely brilliant , would recommend anyone watches it . Even though it's a documentary you have to keep reminding yourself they're real people and it's non fiction . These real individuals make the on screen personas in the likes of Goodfellas seem totally bland . Really larger than life , and quite insane . The wives too . It's an absolutely insane tale and told brilliantly . Never bored for an instant watching it . Top notch stuff I could watch again .


----------



## Riklet (Feb 19, 2017)

Watching Misfits at the moment, never saw more than the first series before.

Good Spanish series which may or may not be available on the UK one:

El Ministerio del Tiempo
Isabel

Pretty fun.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 19, 2017)

Just discovered that if you scroll up from your start point you get the search function. All this time I've been scrolling down through endless categories to reach it.

That's one of the reasons I thought the thing was overwhelming and difficult to use!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Just discovered that if you scroll up from your start point you get the search function. All this time I've been scrolling down through endless categories to reach it.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I thought the thing was overwhelming and difficult to use!


Welcome to Urban, Mum


----------



## Mation (Feb 20, 2017)

dervish said:


> Been watching the Ascension, it's a  sci-fi partially set in the 60's. Very slow start but I'm really getting into it now, raises some interesting questions.


Started watching this. There's some dodginess, but I think it's explained by the plot rather than a byproduct of the writers' prejudices (to be reassessed). But oh my word it just got horrific in a way I wasn't expecting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 20, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Anyone started watching Aquarius? Cops & politicos in 60's LA with Manson


Okay, so I'm up to E4 - nothing stupendous but certainly very watchable, some decent performances and all.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 21, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Okay, so I'm up to E4 - nothing stupendous but certainly very watchable, some decent performances and all.



Up to E4 too! I'll plod along with it


----------



## sojourner (Feb 21, 2017)

We got into American Horror Story and have just finished Season 2. S1 was brilliant, couldn't fault it. S2 was going so well until the last few episodes, and it got to WTF territory. Shit fucking ending too.  Putting off S3 now in case that's wankier.


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2017)

sojourner said:


> We got into American Horror Story and have just finished Season 2. S1 was brilliant, couldn't fault it. S2 was going so well until the last few episodes, and it got to WTF territory. Shit fucking ending too.  Putting off S3 now in case that's wankier.


Watched all six series. They're all enjoyable. I would put the first series amongst the best but stick to it. Jessica Lange is brilliant in the ones she appears in.

The one about the freak show (4?) is great.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 22, 2017)

Two recent things. 

London Spy. (Short series.)

I won't give away the plot and will leave you to decide upon it. The performances are fantastic and the portrayal of relationships, both sexual and platonic, are superb. Worth the watching just for that. Jim Broadbent is, as ever, the best thing in it. 

Rustum (film)

High-camp 1950s-set Indian melodrama, which appears intent on out-Sirking Douglas Sirk. It's absurd, very knowing, but quite compelling.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2017)

Watching Travelers (annoying American spelling). Watchable time travelling sci-fi series so far. The bloke from Will and Grace is the main lead, and he's quite good too.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 25, 2017)

Kids for Cash
Fucking hell. The number of young lives ruined by a corrupt US justice system is beyond belief. So, so many children incarcerated 
I really wanted to do serious damage to the 2 judges involved.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Feb 25, 2017)

The drop. Low key New York crime story starring Tom Hardy. Very well acted and a drama that draws you in from start to finish.
Loved the dog.


----------



## snadge (Feb 25, 2017)

T & P said:


> Watching Travelers (annoying American spelling). Watchable time travelling sci-fi series so far. The bloke from Will and Grace is the main lead, and he's quite good too.



Travellers starts pretty cheesily but by the end of the the season becomes a pretty good mindfuck, good stuff.


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2017)

snadge said:


> Travellers starts pretty cheesily but by the end of the the season becomes a pretty good mindfuck, good stuff.


Agreed, it was better than I had expected it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 1, 2017)

That Helix tv series went potty at the end...bonkers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 1, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That Helix tv series went potty at the end



Bit too protracted for me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## 8den (Mar 1, 2017)

T & P said:


> Agreed, it was better than I had expected it.



It's actually pretty decent, with some clever ideas well executed. Its alot better than I thought it would be. 



Spoiler



You know the surprise party for Will around Ep08? My brother is in that scene


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2017)

Cool (the spoiler bit). Is it filmed mainly in Canada, or the US?


----------



## 8den (Mar 1, 2017)

T & P said:


> Cool (the spoiler bit). Is it filmed mainly in Canada, or the US?



Vancouver. My brother is pretty much a full time extra and has more movies & tv shows coming out than Nic Cage meets JJ Abrahams. He's in A Series of Unfortunate Events, War for the Planet of the Apes, The new Gus Van Sant tv show, Supergirl, and thats all i can remember. I think he's in Van Hesling and a couple of other things.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 1, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Another vote for the Lemony Snicket series. Really enjoyable.



We're watching that now... Thumbs so far


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 1, 2017)

sojourner said:


> We got into American Horror Story and have just finished Season 2. S1 was brilliant, couldn't fault it. S2 was going so well until the last few episodes, and it got to WTF territory. Shit fucking ending too.  Putting off S3 now in case that's wankier.


I luuuurve American Horror Story! S3 is the witchy one and it's great. 
I've just spotted that S5 is on Netflix so will be bingeing that at some point in the near future.
I binged S4 in 4 days on a trip to the States as it was not available in the UK at the time.....was literally standing with the remote in hand, bags packed with minutes to go for my departure to squeeze in the final one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 1, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> We're watching that now... Thumbs so far


I massively prefer the actors in this to the film version and the theme song is absolutely stuck in my head


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 1, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I massively prefer the actors in this to the film version and the theme song is absolutely stuck in my head



I watched the film but I can't really remember it... I like this one bc it feels like a mixture of Tim Burton and Wes Anderson but a bit more knowing maybe...


----------



## lefteri (Mar 2, 2017)

The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz

A story I had no idea about, very well told


----------



## souljacker (Mar 2, 2017)

lefteri said:


> The Internet's Own Boy: The Story of Aaron Swartz
> 
> A story I had no idea about, very well told



Yeah, I enjoyed that. I remember reading about it at the time and thinking it was a bit iffy.

I finally finished Better Call Saul a couple of nights ago. It's good but seemed a little slow paced. Onto s2 of Gotham now, which is looking very good already after the first two episodes.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 2, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I finally finished Better Call Saul a couple of nights ago. It's good but seemed a little slow paced.



It is but I find that refreshing in a TV show, maybe that kind of leisurely pace is something I associate with independent films


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't get this aversion to a slower pace either.
I don't find Better Call Saul slow at all though.
Everything that happens in it is relevant to the development of the characters.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Mar 2, 2017)

_Girlfriend's Day_ is a really good one-off TV movie from Netflix Originals, about a greetings card writer (Bob Odenkirk again).

It's no big commitment (think it's about an hour long), funny and quite sweet in places. I'd give it 9/10.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 2, 2017)

Ultimate Beastmaster!
It's like a hardcore nightmare computer game made real type version of Wipeout where contestants from around the world have to tackle obstacles in what is pretty much a giant dragon type beast.

We got way more invested in it than we reckon we should have.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 3, 2017)

I Don't Feel At Home In This World Anymore - a terrible title, but i really enjoyed this film - a dark/awkward/absurd comedy and vengeance thriller.  I laughed from about 10 seconds in to the end - from awkward social observations to splatter violence.  I also thought the main characters of Ruth  and Tony were totally realistic in their frustrations, nervous rage, and oddness, and i really liked the way it subverted some of the tropes and gender norms of the thriller genre.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2017)

Starting 12 Monkeys (the series). Only half way through the first episode but seems good so far. Anyone seen it?


----------



## dervish (Mar 6, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Ultimate Beastmaster!
> It's like a hardcore nightmare computer game made real type version of Wipeout where contestants from around the world have to tackle obstacles in what is pretty much a giant dragon type beast.
> 
> We got way more invested in it than we reckon we should have.



We watched a bit of that the other day, it's trying too hard to be Ninja Warrior but more american. I thought it was a bit weird tbh, didn't really like it, but I do get really carried away with Ninja Warrior, I think Beastmaster is missing the excited Japanese, it adds a certain something.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> Starting 12 Monkeys (the series). Only half way through the first episode but seems good so far. Anyone seen it?


managed 4 eps when it first came out. Its ok but never gripped me, the film was just much better


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2017)

I watched Riverdale over the weekend. Its a murder mystery drama based on Archie comics. It's actually pretty good for throw away young people's telly. Some of the characters are annoying but they are supposed to be. I'm up to date with it now so need to wait to watch the last two episodes until they are released. Recommend it, if you want something light and easy to watch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2017)

I rarely watch films, but I watched Copenhagen last night. Enjoyed it.

28 year old American bloke is in Denmark to give a letter to his grandfather, who he has to find first. Meets girl, goes on something of a journey of self-discovery.

Nice film. Bit tragic, bit sweet, bit heartfelt, little bit controversial, nice and gentle in its mood for the most part.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 7, 2017)

Been really enjoying Backstrom starring Rainn Wilson from the US version of The Office.  It's excellent and I can't believe Fox cancelled it after one season (I can really because Fox are cunts that always ditch decent shows.)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2017)

I started to watch Cleverman last night. Was very tired, so only watched a bit, but was impressed by it. I think I'm gonna enjoy it.


----------



## elmpp (Mar 8, 2017)

T & P said:


> Watching Trollhunters, an animated series by Guillermo del Toro. It's supposed to be for kids but it's pretty enjoyable for grown ups too, especially if you like the kind of universes Guillermo Del Toro or Neil Gaiman are known for.


Gaiman


----------



## girasol (Mar 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> Starting 12 Monkeys (the series). Only half way through the first episode but seems good so far. Anyone seen it?


Watched up to episode 5... Meh. Can take it or leave it.

The People vs. OJ, on the other hand...Mega grip, despite knowing the ending.
Might give a go at the documentary, OJ: Made In America – the Oscar winner that's the most in-depth look at race in America yet - on iPlayer


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 13, 2017)

The Made In America one is fine if you skip to episode three I think.  I just wasn't interested enough in his earlier life.  Would probably be very different to an American who enjoyed what they call Football though.


----------



## snadge (Mar 14, 2017)

Gantz:0

Japanese Maya animation, not really recommending it at all, I couldn't get past the RIDICULOUS TITS imagine one of those peado type japanese games with a tit slider all the way to 11, they had a fucking life of their own, worth a view just for the ridiculousness of it all.

Defending myself, I love checking out Maya animation to see how far they have come out of the uncanny valley, in that regard, it is pretty good, motion and expression is good, realism good but the fucking tits man.


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 14, 2017)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Two recent things.
> 
> London Spy. (Short series.)
> 
> ...



Really enjoying this, yes great portrayal of relationships, and all round good acting.  Very intriguing. Thanks for the recommend.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 15, 2017)

Rejoice!  There are now twenty episodes of the original run of Mystery Science Theater 3000 on Netflix in the UK.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 15, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Rejoice!  There are now twenty episodes of the original run of Mystery Science Theater 3000 on Netflix in the UK.



Yebbutt it won't be as good as back in the day


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 15, 2017)

Nine whole series of Always Sunny sunk inside two weeks  

Couple of nine history docs I watched recently: She-Wolves and Secrets of Great British Castles.


----------



## girasol (Mar 15, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> The Made In America one is fine if you skip to episode three I think.  I just wasn't interested enough in his earlier life.  Would probably be very different to an American who enjoyed what they call Football though.



Ended up watching the whole thing.  Could have done without Episode 2 as it was all about the trial and I had just watched that in the drama version.  Episode 1 is interesting because I knew very little about OJ's youth and also how he related (OR NOT AT ALL) to the civil rights movement.  I could understand how he wanted to rise above skin colour but given what has happening at the time, he was in denial and living in a white, rich bubble.  A lot of history on episode 1, including Eulia May Love's shooting and Rodney King's beating and the riots. 

Episode 3, well what happened to him after the trial is interesting and sad, what a shit father he is, though (telling his kids Nicole's parents were only interested in them for the money, for starters, and stopping them from seeing each other).    Very tragic story, especially for his kids.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 16, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yebbutt it won't be as good as back in the day


More are coming...including brand new ones 

Anyway for people that have not watched mst3k I urge them to give it a try.


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2017)

Jon-of-arc said:


> BTW, If anyone missed it at cinema.or DVD, the movie The Big Short is a recent addition to UK Netflix. Starts out like some kind of wolf of wall Street clone, but moves away from that to comment on the greed, corruption and the real human impact the subprime mortgage bubble caused. Told from the PoV of some of the stock brokers who shorted the hoUsing market in America, 2 years before the problem became widely known. A very human telling of the story, with Bale giving the standout performanc, imo.



Just watched The Big Short.  How long until it happens again, is the question...   Hadn't even heard about this film before, but it popped up on my recommendations list recently.  Yeah, I recommend it too.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 18, 2017)

girasol said:


> Just watched The Big Short.  How long until it happens again, is the question...   Hadn't even heard about this film before, but it popped up on my recommendations list recently.  Yeah, I recommend it too.



Without doubt one of my favourite films on Netflix. I must have watched it 5 or 6 times and I think I've got my head around what was going on but I've yet to understand the levels of greed and stupidity that could allow it to happen let alone mostly likely happen again

There really should be bankers and politicians being strung up in the streets


----------



## souljacker (Mar 18, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Nine whole series of Always Sunny sunk inside two weeks



I finally finished the lot the other day. 11 series in total. I'm told series 12 will be there shortly and can't wait. Best sitcom ever.


----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2017)

_127 Hours_ is on now. It's pretty good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2017)

chilango said:


> _127 Hours_ is on now. It's pretty good.


Armless entertainment, for sure


----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Armless entertainment, for sure



Cut off at the crucial moment.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2017)

A definite amput8/10


----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> A definite amput8/10



Only 5/10 if we're being blunt.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2017)

chilango said:


> Only 5/10 if we're being blunt.


Harsh


----------



## chilango (Mar 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Harsh



I thought the closing scenes where people tried to lend a hand undermined it a bit...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2017)

chilango said:


> I thought the closing scenes where people tried to lend a hand undermined it a bit...


Made a bit of a fist of it you could say


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 18, 2017)

Accidently spent all day watching the Miss Fisher Mysteries


----------



## dervish (Mar 20, 2017)

Been watching Iron Fist. Up to ep 3 and I'm still not sure what to think, it's very good in places, but then there are parts that are so clunkily written you just want to cringe. I'll probably keep watching it for a bit though.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 20, 2017)

Jim Norton's new stand up special is really good, best special so far this year I reckon.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 20, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> Jim Norton's new stand up special is really good, best special so far this year I reckon.


Until tomorrow when Chappelle's stuff comes out.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Until tomorrow when Chappelle's stuff comes out.


Speaking of which, Neal Brennan's Netflix special _3 Mics_ is pretty good.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 20, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Accidently spent all day watching the Miss Fisher Mysteries



Someone was just in an awful pickle over at evening gown that turned out to be off peg


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2017)

Iron Fist.   I would rank this as least good of the Netflix MCU series.

Basically because it steals its idea from The Champions....plane crashes in Tibet, secret powers given to survivors. Episode 12 is quite good.  The fighting is a bit rubbish for a martial arts based show.  They keep changing the baddies and none are as good as Kingpin or Killgrave.

It does have David Wenham though, who was in 300, LOTR and Moulin Rouge.  He's not great in this.


----------



## dervish (Mar 22, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Iron Fist.   I would rank this as least good of the Netflix MCU series.
> 
> Basically because it steals its idea from The Champions....plane crashes in Tibet, secret powers given to survivors. Episode 12 is quite good.  The fighting is a bit rubbish for a martial arts based show.  They keep changing the baddies and none are as good as Kingpin or Killgrave.
> 
> It does have David Wenham though, who was in 300, LOTR and Moulin Rouge.  He's not great in this.



I'm up to about ep6 on this now, and it's not really getting much better. Claire is the only good thing in it at the moment, but I will persevere.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I've just binge-watched most of "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend".  Love it.


I've just put this on for my other half, who I figured would like it as she loves musical comedy, and I must admit to enjoying the first episode as much as her


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 24, 2017)

'art and craft' - about this american guy with mental health problems who forges art, it's really interesting


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2017)

Bit disappointed by Iron Fisting also. The lead actor keeps blaming trump and critics for not getting it. Bailed after three eps


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 24, 2017)

Iron Fist....managed 1.5 eps over 2 nites. Everyone in it is a dick. What am I suppose to be rooting for?

All the best characters are on the sidelines and gone within minutes; homeless guy....hospital guy etc...

The chief baddies secretary is more interesting than any of the leads.

What a fuck up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2017)

Loving London Spy! Ep3 tonight


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Iron Fist....managed 1.5 eps over 2 nites. Everyone in it is a dick. What am I suppose to be rooting for?
> 
> All the best characters are on the sidelines and gone within minutes; homeless guy....hospital guy etc...
> 
> ...



Really struggling with this. The characterisation is all over the place, the plot is drivel and there are some truly laughable bits of dialogue. Best bit so far is Carrie Ann Moss, who only has about two scenes.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 24, 2017)

Public Service Announcement: no matter how interested you are in Classical times, or men in togas, or ultra violence, the Netflix series _Roman Empire: Reign of Blood _is absolutely unmitigated shite. Attempts to retread the epically bizarre and decadent saga of the rule of Commodus, son of Marcus Aurelius - i.e. it's _Gladiator _but supposedly with real history in it - and just ends up being criminally dull. Hamfisted, cheap reconstructions with terrible acting, worse dialogue, crap CGI and flimsy sets. Dull and insight-free talking heads choppily break up the 'flow' but even though they've nothing to say, the 'drama' is so drama-free it just comes as a blessed relief. Not even Sean Bean reading the narration (in full throttle Sheffield let's-have-it gusto , probably 'cos they just gave him a nice big cheque to try and rescue this thing) can save it. 

Really hard to see how or why Netflix would have funded this tbh. Avoid. I watched this so you don't have to.


----------



## xenon (Mar 24, 2017)

Has altered carbon started yet?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 24, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Loving London Spy! Ep3 tonight


Sat down to watch ep6 tonight... there are only 5


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 24, 2017)

Room for a second season then?


----------



## Tooter (Mar 25, 2017)

Watched 'The Galapagos Affair'.....Fascinating watch. Bizzare story of lives gone by...


> Darwin meets Hitchcock in this true-crime tale of paradise found and lost. The Galapagos Affair is a fascinating documentary portrait of a 1930s murder mystery as strange and alluring as the famous archipelago itself.


----------



## Tooter (Mar 25, 2017)

Also enjoyed 'Berts Buzz' brilliant


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 26, 2017)

Three series of Jonathan Creek (the good ones with Caroline Quentin) over the last week. Still think this is massively underrated. Been rationing Always Sunny as I've only a few eps left.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 30, 2017)

watched the oj simpson drama over the past few days, actually really good and not really about man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2017)

Finished Cleverman. While it didn't live up to early expectations it was still a good solid series with a nice set up for the greenlit sequal.

Hopefully they will dial down the cliche factor of the 'baddies' while opening up some wider questions about racism and oppression of indigenous peoples who have a natural right to land and equal rights.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2017)

Quite enjoying 13 Reasons Why. It's not edge of your seat stuff, but I'm gripped by the story & want to know what happens next.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 3, 2017)

watcged 'the most hated woman in america' which got really intense really fucking quickly 


and 'tabloid' which is probably the most fucked up story ever, one of them ones where it's proper bad and you cant think it'll get worse but it just gets worse


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 3, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> and 'tabloid' which is probably the most fucked up story ever, one of them ones where it's proper bad and you cant think it'll get worse but it just gets worse


Is that a documentary or a film?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 3, 2017)

Just to chuck this one "out there" - I've heard on the radio today that Mötley Crüe's biography "The Dirt" is going to be made into a (mini-?) series on Netflix - date to be announced (and confirmed for that matter)


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 3, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Iron Fist....managed 1.5 eps over 2 nites. Everyone in it is a dick. What am I suppose to be rooting for?
> 
> All the best characters are on the sidelines and gone within minutes; homeless guy....hospital guy etc...
> 
> ...


I've watched about half the series so far - still not entirely sure what the fuck it's all about... It has the feel of something that requires the viewer to already know the backstory in detail, otherwise what's on the screen just never makes sense...


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 3, 2017)

A couple of episodes in to _Frontier_ and I'm in two minds about it. Larger brainhalf says it's dull, clichéd, cheapo tripe with a crap script badly acted by amateurs with all the wrong accents. Seems derivative of a hundred other things, including _Outlander _and _Black Robe _and _Black Sails. _It looks laughably knockoff and some of the lines go way past creative anachronism and modish cursing to be just ridiculous (sample: villainous British aristo of the 1790s threatens someone with the words "you had better not be fucking around with me"   )

Smaller half of brain pipes up that the development of Canada in the 1700s-1800s is really interesting, and I like what they're trying to do in terms of depicting a complex, mixed society riven with conflicting loyalties and new ambitions. (No level of my brain is very interested in lead star Jason Momoa, even when he's throwing axes and thumping people, so hormones are not a factor here.) Will give it maybe another hour or two.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 3, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Is that a documentary or a film?




documentary interview thing about this woman with the most insane fuckin life i think i ever heard about


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2017)

Some decent recent additions, some old, some new, some well known, some maybe less so.

_MASH - _Korea-set war satire
_The Flight Of The Phoenix -_ downed airplane, people in jeopardy, post-war rapprochement etc
_9th Company - _Afghanistan-set Russian_ Platoon_
_The Nice Guys -_ Shane Black buddy movie with Ryan Gosling and Russell Crowe as a pair of seventies private dicks
_The Big Lebowski -_ rugs, nihilists and bowling
_The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - _English language adaptation of Stieg Larsson's first novel
_Big Game -_ Icelandic kid helps American president after terrorist attack
_Tower - _rotoscoped documentary about Texas Tower sniper Charles Whitman

There's also a three part series, _Five Came Back_, with five big name directors of today (Spielberg, Coppola, Del Toro, Kasdan, Greengrass) talking about five big directors of the past (Huston, Ford, Capra, Stevens, Wyler) who joined up in World War 2 to do their bit as propagandists.

Linked in to this are a bunch of said propaganda films: 

_Why We Fight: The Battle Of Russia_
_Nazi Concentration Camps_
_The Battle Of Midway_
_Know Your Enemy: Japan_
_The Negro Soldier_
_San Pietro_
_Thunderbolt_
_Tunisian Victory_
_Report From The Aleutians_
_Undercover: How To Operate Behind Enemy Lines_


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 3, 2017)

oh sick mash is on there??   

i fuckin LOVE mash, i whistle the theme tune to the pug.


fml it's the film not the series D:


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 3, 2017)

Watched the last episode of Riverdale last night. Well disappointing.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone watching Love?

Netflix original, directed by Steve Buscemi and up to season 2 now. Comedy about two mismatched thirty something's who find themselves single and run into each other randomly. Nice easy telly.


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Anyone watching Love?
> 
> Netflix original, directed by Steve Buscemi and up to season 2 now. Comedy about two mismatched thirty something's who find themselves single and run into each other randomly. Nice easy telly.


Yeah, I binge watched season 2 last week. I really like it and Gus reminds me so much of a mate of mine it's scary.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2017)

Just finished Iron Fist.... it starts off moderately promisingly, begins to lose its way fairly early on, gets steadily worse, ends in a rather confused, anticlimactic way.

My prediction: There will _not_ be a second series.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Just finished Iron Fist.... it starts off moderately promisingly, begins to lose its way fairly early on, gets steadily worse, ends in a rather confused, anticlimactic way.
> 
> My prediction: There will _not_ be a second series.


He's in the defenders with cage, Jones and devil. 

I'm up to about episode 10 and I don't mind it. It's silly nonsense but it's a superhero show so what do you expect? Luke Cage was one of the stupidest TV shows I have ever seen and it's not been as bad as that, yet.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 4, 2017)

tommers said:


> He's in the defenders with cage, Jones and devil.
> 
> I'm up to about episode 10 and I don't mind it. It's silly nonsense but it's a superhero show so what do you expect? Luke Cage was one of the stupidest TV shows I have ever seen and it's not been as bad as that, yet.


The characters are weak, the story is all over the place, the writing is poor, there's no one - not hero, anti-hero or villain - who you feel is compelling enough to root for. 

How many times do they have to replay the plane scene? And why are there next to no flashbacks of the FIFTEEN years he spent in whats-it-called in the mountains?! The whole thing feels cheap, poorly written, ill thought out.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes Minister is on there now, spent last night watching it.


----------



## tommers (Apr 4, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> The whole thing feels cheap, poorly written, ill thought out.



Well yeah, I think Jessica Jones & Daredevil probably set the bar a bit high.

Have they dumped anybody into a vat of acid in order to soften their skin enough to get out the magic bullet but "oh no! the acid is too acidy! and we're losing him! but it's OK supernurse has saved the day again!" yet?


----------



## flypanam (Apr 4, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> The characters are weak, the story is all over the place, the writing is poor, there's no one - not hero, anti-hero or villain - who you feel is compelling enough to root for.
> 
> How many times do they have to replay the plane scene? And why are there next to no flashbacks of the FIFTEEN years he spent in whats-it-called in the mountains?! The whole thing feels cheap, poorly written, ill thought out.



That's how I feel I want my superheroes to be earths saviours not defenders of the status quo. If it was a political show, Iron Fist would be Hilary fucking Clinton.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 4, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Just finished Iron Fist.... it starts off moderately promisingly, begins to lose its way fairly early on, gets steadily worse, ends in a rather confused, anticlimactic way.
> 
> My prediction: There will _not_ be a second series.


It's a bit like Kung Fu crossed with Dallas...but nowhere near as cool as that sounds.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2017)

I wanted to like Iron Fist but could not see the journey through. The lead character actor rolled out two excuses for its unpopularity in contrast to the other maevel/netflix shows, niether of which endear me to him. The first is that its 'for the fans' I.E pompous critics don't get it. Old and lazy excuse. The other is that super-rich succesful white men are not popular atm because of Trump. Thats right, a whiff of MRAism and dumping your failure on Trump. Totally makes sense.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I wanted to like Iron Fist but could not see the journey through. The lead character actor rolled out two excuses for its unpopularity in contrast to the other maevel/netflix shows, niether of which endear me to him. The first is that its 'for the fans' I.E pompous critics don't get it. Old and lazy excuse. The other is that super-rich succesful white men are not popular atm because of Trump. Thats right, a whiff of MRAism and dumping your failure on Trump. Totally makes sense.


The excuse about people not liking super-rich successful white men is total BS - the Tony Stark character is a mega rich, white billionaire businessman and is one of the most popular of the Marvel characters. Maybe that's cos Downey Junior is a genuinely charismatic actor who plays the part brilliantly. The bloke from Iron Fist comes across as a naive, petulant, ineffective, banal child...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> The excuse about people not liking super-rich successful white men is total BS - the Tony Stark character is a mega rich, white billionaire businessman and is one of the most popular of the Marvel characters. Maybe that's cos Downey Junior is a genuinely charismatic actor who plays the part brilliantly. The bloke from Iron Fist comes across as a naive, petulant, ineffective, banal child...


you could believe he was just back from a gap year in goa. An ancient city of warriors from legend...eh no


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2017)

As Davos said "you are the worst iron fist ever."


----------



## magneze (Apr 6, 2017)

Couldn't get through the first episode. Total shit. 

Just finished Helix though. What a great series. Left me wanting more but on the other hand countless series have been ruined by that.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 6, 2017)

magneze said:


> Couldn't get through the first episode. Total shit.
> 
> Just finished Helix though. What a great series. *Left me wanting more but on the other hand countless series have been ruined by that.*


I think you might be overestimating your influence on TV shows.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2017)

There's a new Louis CK special. I almost signed up again to watch it as it took too long for a torrent to appear.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> There's a new Louis CK special. I almost signed up again to watch it as it took too long for a torrent to appear.


First few topics in general order...abortion, suicide, beheading, eugenics, xianity, abused dogs, racial stereotypes....

I thought it lagged a little in the second half but Louis is very good at taking dangerous subjects and making fun of them.  Check out his SNL monologue.


----------



## bimble (Apr 6, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> watched the oj simpson drama over the past few days, actually really good and not really about man


Just coming to the end of this and it is one of the best things I've ever seen on tv. Brilliantly acted* and yep not about the man himself at all, more about America. Much more than a courtroom drama but probably the best one of them since 12 angry men too.
(American crime story: the people versus O J Simpson, ten episodes).
*apart from John travolta who is rubbish


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 7, 2017)

Just finished through to S2:E8 of Always Sunny in Philadelphia. It passed the time, but I'm pretty bored of it now. It's not what you'd call laugh out loud funny. Or even smile a little to yourself funny.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 7, 2017)

bimble said:


> *apart from John travolta who is rubbish


What are you on about , he's great, especially when he plots to escape his posting to Earth by getting the humans to work in the radioactive gold mines.


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 7, 2017)

Anne, of the Anne of Green Gables. Total schmaltz but beautifully shot and well acted. Only one episode in but loving it


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 8, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> Anne, of the Anne of Green Gables. Total schmaltz but beautifully shot and well acted. Only one episode in but loving it


Sounds like chick-lit. Are there any explosions?


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 8, 2017)

Gratuitous lesbian scenes?


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 8, 2017)

Heathens you are, heathens I say!


----------



## BigTom (Apr 12, 2017)

am watching Colony, reasonably decent near future dystopic sci-fi. Decent setup/premise, good cast, decent production but just isn't quite doing it for me for some reason. I'm still going to watch it all, and seasons 2 and 3 when they become available, maybe it'll come together a bit more. DotCommunist worth a look I reckon as I think you (like me) have a soft spot for most sci-fi dystopia stuff.


----------



## chilango (Apr 12, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Just finished through to S2:E8 of Always Sunny in Philadelphia. It passed the time, but I'm pretty bored of it now. It's not what you'd call laugh out loud funny. Or even smile a little to yourself funny.



Yeah. Enjoyed S1, and maybe at a push S2, to a point but gave up soon after that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yeah. Enjoyed S1, and maybe at a push S2, to a point but gave up soon after that.


I liked the bit where they're coaching basket ball for community service and Denis chooses all the black kids. The others say "you know what you've done" and he's like "what? What have I done?" 

I don't know quite what it is, but I just lost interest.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2017)

BigTom said:


> am watching Colony, reasonably decent near future dystopic sci-fi. Decent setup/premise, good cast, decent production but just isn't quite doing it for me for some reason. I'm still going to watch it all, and seasons 2 and 3 when they become available, maybe it'll come together a bit more. DotCommunist worth a look I reckon as I think you (like me) have a soft spot for most sci-fi dystopia stuff.


2nd recc I have had for this. I shall have to give it the obligatory three eps fair shake then and see how it go


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yeah. Enjoyed S1, and maybe at a push S2, to a point but gave up soon after that.





danny la rouge said:


> I don't know quite what it is, but I just lost interest.



You chaps have given up before you've got to _Lethal Weapon 5_,_ Lethal Weapon 6_, the _implication_, the Nightman, the road trip...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2017)

Hinterland (2013) dark mystery case cop stuff in Wales, not bad so far / one & a half in.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 12, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> You chaps have given up before you've got to _Lethal Weapon 5_,_ Lethal Weapon 6_, the _implication_, the Nightman, the road trip...


I've never seen Lethal Weapon, so I wouldn't get the jokes.

On another matter, you can get Modern Family on Netflix in Portugal. Quite like it.


----------



## T & P (Apr 12, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> On another matter, you can get Modern Family on Netflix in Portugal. Quite like it.


I was in Spain last week and they get Black Sails over there, which was recommended to me, but I was surprised to find out it's not available here. I thought Netflix content would be the same everywhere...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 12, 2017)

The Young Offenders - brilliant Irish comedy. I was a bit sceptical at first but loved it. Beautifully shot too.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 13, 2017)

T & P said:


> I was in Spain last week and they get Black Sails over there, which was recommended to me, but I was surprised to find out it's not available here. I thought Netflix content would be the same everywhere...


The content differs significantly by country because of licensing/copyright. This is why VPNs were useful until they were blocked. 

Black Sails is available on Amazon Prime, btw.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 13, 2017)

Black Sails is on Amazon Prime in the UK


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 13, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> The content differs significantly by country because of licensing/copyright. This is why VPNs were useful until they were blocked.


There was talk of forcing online streaming providers to normalise their content across the whole of the EU, on the basis that they can't discriminate within the common market. Don't think this has been enforced yet, and we may end up losing out anyway on account of Brexit....


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 13, 2017)

lol brexit


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2017)

brexflix


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2017)

T & P said:


> I was in Spain last week and they get Black Sails over there, which was recommended to me, but I was surprised to find out it's not available here. I thought Netflix content would be the same everywhere...


I'm led to understand that Modern Family is on Now TV in the UK. It seems each country has its own rights market for programmes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2017)

MST3K now has 14 new gloriously bad movies to howl at!  ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> MST3K now has 14 new gloriously bad movies to howl at!  ska invita


im not on netflix but thanks! are these new, as in recently dubbed, or new as in old one recently uploaded to netflix


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2017)

ska invita said:


> im not on netflix but thanks! are these new, as in recently dubbed, or new as in old one recently uploaded to netflix


They have a selection of 18 _MST3000_ episodes from various seasons:


_Manos: The Hands Of Fate_
_Catalina Caper_
_Eegah!_
_Future War_
_Hercules Against The Moon_
_Horrors Against Spider Island_
_I Accuse My Parents_
_Jack Frost_
_LaserBlast_
_Merlin's Shop Of Mystical Wonders_
_Pod People_
_The Pumaman_
_Santa Claus Conquers The Martians_
_Sidehackers_
_Space Mutiny_
_Teenagers From Outer Space_
_The Giant Gila Monster_
_Time Chasers_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2017)

Plus 14 brand new episodes just released.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Plus 14 brand new episodes just released.



Give me a chance to write them all out!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 14, 2017)

I thought you'd finished posting!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2017)

The new ‘reboot’ episodes feature:


_Reptilicus_
_Cry Wilderness_
_The Time Travelers_
_Avalanche_
_The Beast Of Hollow Mountain_
_Starcrash_
_The Land That Time Forgot_
_The Loves Of Hercules_
_Yongary: Monster from the Deep_
_Wizards of the Lost Kingdom_
_Wizards of the Lost Kingdom II   _
_Carnival Magic_
_The Christmas That Almost Wasn't_
_At the Earth's Core_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I thought you'd finished posting!


Not as young as I was


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> They have a selection of 18 _MST3000_ episodes from various seasons:
> 
> 
> _Manos: The Hands Of Fate_
> ...


those look like 100% classics
Merlin's Shop Of Mystical Wonders / Pod People / Space Mutiny / Time Chasers / Future War / Jack Frost are favourites of mine...i tend to prefer 80s and 90s films on the whole
Lots of old ones are up on youtube/dailymotion last time i checked (but shit quality)
A few i havent heard of though...Eegah! sounds funny 
hopefully some of the new episodes are on torrents 

ETA: eegah trailer

i think the guy who plays Eegah is Jaws from the bond films?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> MST3K now has 14 new gloriously bad movies to howl at!  ska invita


Before this, I had thought MST3K was hiphop for mistake.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Before this, I had thought MST3K was hiphop for mistake.


> > >

https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...-shouldve-realised-but-didnt-for-ages.307872/


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> They have a selection of 18 _MST3000_ episodes from various seasons:
> 
> _The Pumaman_
> _Space Mutiny_
> _Time Chasers_


pick of that bunch


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> > > >
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...-shouldve-realised-but-didnt-for-ages.307872/


it's not that obvious!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not that obvious!


You are MST3KN.


----------



## The Boy (Apr 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Before this, I had thought MST3K was hiphop for mistake.



I'd pointed and laugh, but I thought it some sort of slang for mystique. Oh dear.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> You are MST3KN.


It's is not obvious to get to Masterpiece Science Theatre 3000 from that. You have to know what that is in the first place.
GAWATA, WCPJTTWTO


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's is not obvious to get to Masterpiece...


*Mystery

ffs just watch it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2017)

The Boy said:


> I thought it some sort of slang for mystique


I just spent too long searching for videos of Alesha Dixon toasting. CHEERS


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 17, 2017)

Whilst watching _The Land That Time Forgot_ on _MST3K_ noticed this little time-twisting gem


----------



## bimble (Apr 17, 2017)

I watched the first couple of episodes of The Medici so you don't have to. It's shit. You're welcome.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2017)

chilango said:


> Yeah. Enjoyed S1, and maybe at a push S2, to a point but gave up soon after that.


The last series is brill


----------



## dervish (Apr 18, 2017)

Watched the first ep of the Colony. Dystopian Sci-Fi, starts off pretty confusing but picks up a bit, I'll watch a few more. 

I'd never heard of MST3K before so I stuck one on to see what it was about. I had to pause it cos I couldn't breathe, some of the funniest telly I've seen in ages, will be working my way through them all for sure.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2017)

Where to start with Mystery Science Theater 3000?
I downloaded the first episode and it looks shite.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't start then


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Don't start then


Well it looks like it's a very different show now to what it was in 1989. So perhaps there is a better place to start than season 1.


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 20, 2017)

The new series is fine, try that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 20, 2017)

There's a rather good PBS documentary on the Murrah Building bombing, _Oklahoma City_, which was put up in time for yesterday's 22nd anniversary.

Lots of interesting stuff about the development and rise of the radical right, and its relationship with the Federal government, which seems timely given current events.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> I watched the first couple of episodes of The Medici so you don't have to. It's shit. You're welcome.




Just seen the trailer.


I am filled with rage.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2017)

Badlands Texas.

Slow burning true crime series about a murder in tiny desert community..

Real oddball folks living hundreds of miles from anything, and torn by a tragic event...

It's v v slow...but v good


----------



## catinthehat (Apr 21, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I'm watching Please Like Me. Its about a young man who breaks up with his girlfriend, realises he's gay and moves back in with his depressed mum. It's slow and awkward. I like it.



Just started watching this and I love it.  The bi polar mother is brilliantly played and the two main male characters also.  It is sort of mundane - but wonderful for it.  Many of the themes and topics could be such cliches but rise above it.  Is it ok to draw prison tats on a baby with eye pencil>?  First couple of episodes are a bit umm but once you get the patterns of it and the characters start to flesh out its a cracker.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 21, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> watched the oj simpson drama over the past few days, actually really good and not really about man


Im just binge watching this, much better than I thought it was gong to be. Please dont tell me what happens in the end, I'm trying to maintain the suspense!lol


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Badlands Texas.
> 
> Slow burning true crime series about a murder in tiny desert community..
> 
> ...


My goodness, they have some scenery and dark skies. 80miles for the Doctor, 200miles for a Mall, the Sheriff has 6198 sq miles.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2017)

oneflewover said:


> My goodness, they have some scenery and dark skies. 80miles for the Doctor, 200miles for a Mall, the Sheriff has 6198 sq miles.



Bonkers innit


----------



## JasonFelcham (Apr 22, 2017)

here's a recomendation. go for a jog you obese cunt. then when you have lost enough weight to not break the rope, hang yourself


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2017)

^ blimey... ANYWAY!  Half way through Girlboss Girlboss (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb and it's kinda charming.  Being set in San Francisco really helps and there's a lot of the city in it.  Here's a synopsis: "Sophia, an anarchist misfit, discovers a passion for fashion, becoming an unlikely businesswoman in the process. As her business grows, however, she has to learn to cope with life as her own boss."

I like the main character, she's very confident and also very unsure of herself, full of life and full of doubts.  Sometimes annoying, sometimes fragile.

Based on a bestseller about some real stuff that happened


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 22, 2017)

fashion is one of the most capitalist industries


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 22, 2017)

1927 said:


> Im just binge watching this, much better than I thought it was gong to be. Please dont tell me what happens in the end, I'm trying to maintain the suspense!lol




I know it's well good init  the ending is what it's about


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2017)

It gets even more interesting once you read about the real Girlboss and how things haven't gone that well for her recently.  
The real Girlboss: the rise and fall of Nasty Gal founder Sophia Amoruso


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm most of the way through Grace and Frankie. More enjoyable than I was expecting. Has Sam Waterson had some kind of stroke in recent years, or is his slurring just a natural thing that comes with his particular voice getting on a bit? Anyway, I think it's pretty good.


Discovered it today and already watched most of the first series. Pretty enjoyable.


----------



## dervish (Apr 25, 2017)

Just finished Colony. 

About occupied cities following a family who end up on either side of the occupation. Slow start, bit of a muddled middle, fairly predictable but definitely picks up towards the end, will have a strong start for series 2.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 25, 2017)

dervish said:


> Just finished Colony.
> 
> About occupied cities following a family who end up on either side of the occupation. Slow start, bit of a muddled middle, fairly predictable but definitely picks up towards the end, will have a strong start for series 2.



I'm watching that at the minute, it's good entertainment...


----------



## BigTom (Apr 25, 2017)

I watched it, thought it was ok but never quite clicked, you only see the family on the one side of the occupation and it's all a bit confusing what's going on and what different character's motivations are. Great cast and good production but I don't know if I'll watch S2.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 25, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I watched it, thought it was ok but never quite clicked, you only see the family on the one side of the occupation and it's all a bit confusing what's going on and what different character's motivations are. Great cast and good production but I don't know if I'll watch S2.


It's ok, but feels a tiny bit uncertain on what angle it's going for. And if they've built fuck off big walls around major cities, what's going on outside them? Most of the country is presumably still open, surely that's where the real action would be going on?

And I have this niggling feeling that the whole "you never meet the aliens" premise is gonna backfire at some point. You can't string people on endlessly without ever meeting the little green men, and if that ever happens, surely it'll either vastly eclipse anything that's happened before, or more likely turn into an almighty anti-climax.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2017)

New season of Sense8 starting on 5th May


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 27, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> It's ok, but feels a tiny bit uncertain on what angle it's going for. And if they've built fuck off big walls around major cities, what's going on outside them? Most of the country is presumably still open, surely that's where the real action would be going on?
> 
> And I have this niggling feeling that the whole "you never meet the aliens" premise is gonna backfire at some point. You can't string people on endlessly without ever meeting the little green men, and if that ever happens, surely it'll either vastly eclipse anything that's happened before, or more likely turn into an almighty anti-climax.



A shit episode of V


----------



## lefteri (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> New season of Sense8 starting on 5th May



Was there more than one new episode around  Christmas?  I lost track a bit - and if so, any good?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Was there more than one new episode around  Christmas?  I lost track a bit - and if so, any good?



Just the first season afaik.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2017)

there was an xmas special. I don't remember much about except dusty room moments and too much xmas drinking.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 27, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there was an xmas special. I don't remember much about except dusty room moments and too much xmas drinking.



It's weird I'm sure I remember reading that the 2nd season was going to follow on a week after the Xmas special, I wonder if it got delayed for some reason


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there was an xmas special. I don't remember much about except dusty room moments and too much xmas drinking.



Just looking at what I've watched cos I'm about to recap with last ep of s1 - there was a crimbo thing "Happy Fucking New Year" - 2 hours long - had totally forgotten about that!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 27, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there was an xmas special. I don't remember much about except dusty room moments and too much xmas drinking.



I remember Capheus being played by someone else. I'll have to watch it again before the new series comes out because I can't remember what happened.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I remember Capheus being played by someone else. I'll have to watch it again before the new series comes out because I can't remember what happened.



He was replaced for falling out with the Wachowskis.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 28, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He was replaced for falling out with the Wachowskis.


That's a shame, I liked his character more than most. Not really warmed to the new chap - I hate it when they recast but there's no change to the storyline, so they just expect you to pretend you haven't noticed. It's a bit jarring, messes with ones "willing suspension of disbelief".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 28, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> That's a shame, I liked his character more than most. Not really warmed to the new chap - I hate it when they recast but there's no change to the storyline, so they just expect you to pretend you haven't noticed. It's a bit jarring, messes with ones "willing suspension of disbelief".



I think he had a bit of an issue with the LGBTQ folk. That was certainly hinted at by Jamie Clayton.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 30, 2017)

Top of the Lake: Just watched first Ep, got bags of potential for being proper dark & twisted. New Zealand does this stuff well.


----------



## pengaleng (May 1, 2017)

am watching that 13 reasons why thing and proper struggling to give a fuck about any of their shitty teenage problems


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 1, 2017)

Second episode into Dear White People, it's quite good.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 1, 2017)

Finished 'Top of the Lake' - binged it. It's really not a comfortable watch.


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 1, 2017)

i'm watching a show called 'Breaking Bad' about some teacher who becomes a meth manufacturer.
pretty good so far.


----------



## oneflewover (May 2, 2017)

Bonfirelight said:


> i'm watching a show called 'Breaking Bad' about some teacher who becomes a meth manufacturer.
> pretty good so far.


Sounds crap and a poor pitch, will never work.


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2017)

No doubt, all the world and his dog knows about the "secret Netflix codes" that unlock hundreds of, otherwise hidden, movie gems

But for those of you who don't (that'd be me then) - here's a link to a site (there are others but this seems the most user friendly)

This just gives LOADS of film categories that are available on Netflix but which might not show up in your Netflix Preferences


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2017)

High Voltage said:


> No doubt, all the world and his dog knows about the "secret Netflix codes" that unlock hundreds of, otherwise hidden, movie gems
> 
> But for those of you who don't (that'd be me then) - here's a link to a site (there are others but this seems the most user friendly)
> 
> This just gives LOADS of film categories that are available on Netflix but which might not show up in your Netflix Preferences


Try and keep up

Netflix recommendations


----------



## High Voltage (May 2, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Try and keep up . . .



Well, I did say <sigh <<and in less than 3 minutes as well>> sighs at self again  >



High Voltage said:


> No doubt, all the world and his dog knows about the "secret Netflix codes"  . . .


----------



## rutabowa (May 2, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> am watching that 13 reasons why thing and proper struggling to give a fuck about any of their shitty teenage problems


I watched this, it was a bit like an educational film about teen issues that gets shown in an RE lesson but I did watch the whole lot in the end.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I watched this, it was a bit like an educational film about teen issues that gets shown in an RE lesson but I did watch the whole lot in the end.


It's got a lot of stick for being irresponsible about teen suicides, presenting suicide as an answer/solution


----------



## pengaleng (May 2, 2017)

lol i dunno if i can bring myself to watch the last few


----------



## pengaleng (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's got a lot of stick for being irresponsible about teen suicides, presenting suicide as an answer/solution




well seeing as most of the issues were relatively basic and could have been sorted out it kinda was, like she sat there for weeks on end staring at two friends who buoyed her trying to get them to notice her, who the fuck even does that instead of just going oi you fuckwits wtf??


----------



## rutabowa (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's got a lot of stick for being irresponsible about teen suicides, presenting suicide as an answer/solution


it is a bit shit, but not for that reason... I don't understand how anyone could interpret it as that either, unless they think the idea of a tv show discussing a teen suicide is totally unacceptable full stop (which I don't)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> it is a bit shit, but not for that reason... I don't understand how anyone could interpret it as that either, unless they think the idea of a tv show discussing a teen suicide is totally unacceptable full stop (which I don't)


Netflix's 13 Reasons Why and the trouble with dramatising suicide


----------



## rutabowa (May 2, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> well seeing as most of the issues were relatively basic and could have been sorted out it kinda was, like she sat there for weeks on end staring at two friends who buoyed her trying to get them to notice her, who the fuck even does that instead of just going oi you fuckwits wtf??


I do think that is intentional (that you watch a lot of it thinking she is kind of dramatic), and what actually happened only gets revealed in the last few episodes (not that it suddenly becomes amazing or anything)


----------



## pengaleng (May 2, 2017)

cant really argue with that

going to smoke weed


----------



## mod (May 2, 2017)

Bonfirelight said:


> i'm watching a show called 'Breaking Bad' about some teacher who becomes a meth manufacturer.
> pretty good so far.



I cant decide if this is a wind up or not. If not, best TV series ever made IMO. Enjoy.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (May 2, 2017)

Bonfirelight said:


> i'm watching a show called 'Breaking Bad' about some teacher who becomes a meth manufacturer.
> pretty good so far.


Fucking rubbish.
Stop watching now.


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 2, 2017)

It has the guy from Malcolm in the middle in it!
And Jessica Jones!


----------



## chandlerp (May 2, 2017)

and them guys from Better Call Saul


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

Bonfirelight said:


> It has the guy from Malcolm in the middle in it!
> And Jessica Jones!


have you seen that one about the gangster who sees a shrink?


----------



## Bonfirelight (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> have you seen that one about the gangster who sees a shrink?


Do you mean 'Analyze This' with the guy from 'The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle'?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 2, 2017)

Bonfirelight said:


> Do you mean 'Analyze This' with the guy from 'The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle'?


No, I think it's called The Opera Singers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No, I think it's called The Opera Singers



The Baritones


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I do think that is intentional (that you watch a lot of it thinking she is kind of dramatic), and what actually happened only gets revealed in the last few episodes (not that it suddenly becomes amazing or anything)



I watched it too and brought back memories of how intense things feel at that age.  I actually only watched it because my 18 year old son said he'd been watching it, and that he couldn't stop binge watching it as he wanted to know what was going to happen next.  I had heard it was about teen suicide so thought I'd check it out.  He said it was 'true to life' even though he went to secondary school in London. He said they could apply to anywhere: (cyber) bullying, friend hopping, not telling parents what's really going on... Anyway, we had a few conversations about it, so in that sense it was worth watching it (p.s. he's not thinking of suicide, but gave us a chance to explore the subject).

He said the main thing he got from it was how devastating suicide is for the people left behind and that the things that happened to Hannah happened to other people who didn't chose to kill themselves.  I said some people are more sensitive than others and find it harder to cope.

The whole slut shaming thing, well it's sad to see it still goes on, thought times had moved on but clearly not.  Hannah actually coped pretty well with all that I thought, but then what followed, well - anyone who doesn't sympathise with how terrible she must have felt doesn't have a heart IMO.

I did find it weird how a couple of the kids called their dads 'Sir' regularly 

I watched the extra bit at the end too.  And I even cried a little bit for Hannah Baker.  Thinking about suicide at that age is so common, hopefully this will get the people who this is relevant to talking.

I followed that with 'Dear White People' (I saw the movie a while back) - which I recommend.


----------



## chilango (May 13, 2017)

Decent documentary on the Black Panthers is up now. I recommend it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2017)

chilango said:


> Decent documentary on the Black Panthers is up now. I recommend it.


Saw it too, compelling stuff. Director Stanley Nelson has also done docs on Jonestown, AIM, Marcus Garvey and lots more.

The Black Panthers: Vanguard of the Revolution - Wikipedia


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2017)

Please furnish me with binge watching suggestions for Netflix


----------



## Boudicca (May 16, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Please furnish me with binge watching suggestions for Netflix


Of the things I've watched recently, maybe 'Love' (2nd series just out).


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 16, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> Of the things I've watched recently, maybe 'Love' (2nd series just out).


thank you 
have just finished bingeing on this on the way home from work


----------



## rutabowa (May 19, 2017)

"I love dick" is total shite.


----------



## rutabowa (May 19, 2017)

It's on amazon too, doesn't even belong on this thread.


----------



## tommers (May 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Baritones


A friend's wife once told me that Charlotte Church was in the Sopranos.


----------



## Saffy (May 21, 2017)

I've watched all of Anne with an E this weekend and I loved it. It's quite a bit darker than the books with flashbacks from her previous care in the orphanage and other family.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 21, 2017)

Hot Fuzz.  If you haven't seen it for a while you may have forgotten how funny it is and how great a director Edgar Wright is.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2017)

Anvil.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2017)

I'm watching "Wild" with Reese Witherspoon. It's good, very good.


----------



## chilango (May 21, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'm watching "Wild" with Reese Witherspoon. It's good, very good.



No, really, it's fucking excellent.


----------



## kittyP (May 22, 2017)

The 3rd series of The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt has just come up. 
I am re-watching the 2nd as I couldn't really remember what happened. 

I am still not really sure how I feel about it, I have a feeling that something is off but I can't work out what. 
But I also am really drawn to it and can't stop watching.


----------



## chandlerp (May 22, 2017)

Check out The Keepers.   Fascinating.  About an almost 50 year old cold case about a nun's murder.  An amateur investigation by former pupils of hers.   very good.   It's a series not a film


----------



## wayward bob (May 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Netflix's 13 Reasons Why and the trouble with dramatising suicide


followed the link from that article to the shittown podcast. it's brilliant


----------



## pengaleng (May 23, 2017)

'3096 days' - dramatisation about natascha kampusch's abduction

then 

'natascha kampusch: the whole story' - interview documentary about it 

both well good, amazing child actor in the dramatisation


----------



## bemused (May 26, 2017)

War Machine - out today.

Good fun, Brad Pitt is a hoot.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 26, 2017)

bemused said:


> War Machine - out today.
> 
> Good fun, Brad Pitt is a hoot.



Is it worth the watch or is it complete & utter guff?


----------



## bemused (May 26, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Is it worth the watch or is it complete & utter guff?



I wouldn't go out of my way to watch it, but if you want to lazy on the sofa in the afternoon it isn't a total waste of that time.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 26, 2017)

I'll give it a miss then  Fury on the other hand, I thought was very good.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 10, 2017)

Might have been mentioned before but 'hunt for the wilder people' is a funny heart warming film.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 10, 2017)

all i can recommend is Better call saul, and Stranger things


----------



## kittyP (Jun 10, 2017)

New series (5) of OITNB


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 13, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Might have been mentioned before but 'hunt for the wilder people' is a funny heart warming film.


Watched this on Sunday. Loved it. Well worth a watch


----------



## hammerntongues (Jun 13, 2017)

Just finished OA which I can recommend , some of these Netflix series are really very well made  , this included . Got a feeling of Sense8 about it , Brit Marling both wrote and appeared as lead in it .


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 13, 2017)

I enjoyed the first half of that but then it all became just a bit woo and new age for me.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Check out The Keepers.   Fascinating.  About an almost 50 year old cold case about a nun's murder.  An amateur investigation by former pupils of hers.   very good.   It's a series not a film



Started this yesterday....tragic stuff


----------



## dervish (Jun 14, 2017)

Gave Falling Skies a go. Think I might be at ep6. Don't think I'll bother with any more, I just can't bring myself to care about any of the characters or their plight.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm liking 'Designated Survivor' - Kiefer Sutherland being a bit mellow instead of Jack Bauer. It's a ridiculous premise I know but the suspense is good and do like a deep-state conspiracy tale of an evening. It's a bit like a dumbed down 'Homeland' without a blonde woman overly frowning all the time.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 20, 2017)

dervish said:


> Just finished Colony.
> 
> About occupied cities following a family who end up on either side of the occupation. Slow start, bit of a muddled middle, fairly predictable but definitely picks up towards the end, will have a strong start for series 2.



I loved this, total plot, no faffing about with minor character sub-plots. Quite dark in places as well, good. Not too much of the occupiers shown, leaving plenty for the imagination. Can't wait for series 3.


----------



## dervish (Jun 20, 2017)

Just finished Killjoys S1.Really, really enjoyed it, good story, with good pacing, I liked the main characters, especially that there was no romance between the main two. Think there are another two series of it, but not on netflix.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 20, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> I'm liking 'Designated Survivor' - Kiefer Sutherland being a bit mellow instead of Jack Bauer. It's a ridiculous premise I know but the suspense is good and do like a deep-state conspiracy tale of an evening. It's a bit like a dumbed down 'Homeland' without a blonde woman overly frowning all the time.


its so cheesy I bailed.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 20, 2017)

It started well and got steadily worse to the point where my wife and I were watching it in a Mystery Science Theater taking the piss out of it way.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 20, 2017)

nuffsaid said:


> I'm liking 'Designated Survivor' - Kiefer Sutherland being a bit mellow instead of Jack Bauer. It's a ridiculous premise I know but the suspense is good and do like a deep-state conspiracy tale of an evening. It's a bit like a dumbed down 'Homeland' without a blonde woman overly frowning all the time.



It becomes clear fairly early on that the scriptwriters hadn't really planned things much in advance. Mind you, I watched it to the end.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jun 20, 2017)

well my series The Witch Doctor Will See You Now is currently on Netflix...I can highly recommend that of course ;-)


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 24, 2017)

AntMan


----------



## catinthehat (Jun 29, 2017)

Okja - has Tilda Swinton in it.  I have only watched half of it as I was getting sleepy and wanted to be fully awake for it but so far excellent.  A couple of brilliant moments so far - the contrast between the rural and urban setting slaps you in the face then later in a brawl they play a very interesting soundtrack (I wont spoiler it as it is a great moment).  It seems a bit like a non animated Spirited Away.  I kept thinking I wished I was still teaching as this would be a brilliant candidate for a film analysis class.  Please dont let the second half be a let down.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2017)

I just watched Okja and absolutely loved it￼

ETA it also has Paul Dano and the wonderful Shirley Henderson - 2 more excellent reasons to watch!


----------



## T & P (Jun 29, 2017)

Watching the first episode of Glow. Pretty good so far


----------



## T & P (Jun 29, 2017)

Update after ep. 2. Yep, pretty fucking funny and enjoyable, even if some of it reaches into Family Guy levels of distasteful humour (which never bothered me anyway). Highly recommended


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2017)

Yep - I'm up to ep5 and loving Glow


----------



## The Boy (Jun 30, 2017)

Thirded for glow.  Finished eps 1 & 2 yesterday and enjoying it.


----------



## chilango (Jun 30, 2017)

*American Anarchist*.

Curious documentary with/about the author of _The Anarchist Cookbook_.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 2, 2017)

just started watching 'asian provocateur'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2017)

My Netflix account was hacked....checked viewing history and there was tons of kids film watched over the last week or so. 

Bit nawty innit...


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 5, 2017)

I've had that.  Somebody watching from Chile.


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2017)

Could that it potentially cost any money to the account holder?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 5, 2017)

T & P said:


> Could that it potentially cost any money to the account holder?


No.  It just fucks up the suggestions.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 5, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Thirded for glow.  Finished eps 1 & 2 yesterday and enjoying it.



Finished this and loved it.  But then Netflix suggested i watch a 2012 documentary about a 1980s women's wrestling production called GLOW.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> Could that it potentially cost any money to the account holder?



Nah....just ended up with loads of half watched cartoons in my continue watching list...

There's a disconnect all devices button, so I clicked that then changed password....


----------



## cathal marcs (Jul 9, 2017)

I have just finished watching the Keepers, a documentary series about a nun murdered back in the 60s. I found it disturbing, frightening, and at the same time inspiring due to the fact that 50 years later there are still people fighting for justice.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 9, 2017)

Castlevania.   A four part animation reminiscent of anime.  20 odd minutes each.

It's ok...however if it had started where it ended it would have been much better.


----------



## T & P (Jul 11, 2017)

This is not so much a recommendation as is a warning: if you come across a film called Stasis, avoid at all costs. It is one of the most dire and worst acted movies I've ever had the misfortune of watching. Truly appalling.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2017)

T & P said:


> This is not so much a recommendation as is a warning: if you come across a film called Stasis, avoid at all costs. It is one of the most dire and worst acted movies I've ever had the misfortune of watching. Truly appalling.



It was pretty poo...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 15, 2017)

Just finished Top of the Lake. Been meaning to get round to it, but Mrs la Rouge never wanted to watch it, having read about the subject matter. So I had to wait until I could get a run at it by myself. 

I thought it was very good.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 15, 2017)

Watched that American anarchist the other week . Was interesting . Also that one about that despicable twat John McAfee , Gringo . A truly rank individual . Well done for exposing him . 

Currently watching Salem . Started getting into it . Not as good as True Blood obviously but it's a decent enough offering .


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2017)

Season 4 of _Rake_ is up now


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 16, 2017)

Searching For Sugarman. 

Excellent investigative music documentary about an underdog American singer from the 70s who bombed at home but was massive in South Africa.


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Searching For Sugarman.
> 
> Excellent investigative music documentary about an underdog American singer from the 70s who bombed at home but was massive in South Africa.


Watched it a few years ago, then spent a while listening to his songs in my car. He could have been a Bob Dylan, and I like his voice better. Extraordinary story, stayed with me for a long time.


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm well into Salem now . It's well good . Some absolutely mad stuff going on .

Eta Marilyn Manson plays a well weird character in it. Just copped to that .


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 23, 2017)

Started 'Ozark', good so far and just 2 episodes.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 23, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Started 'Ozark', good so far and just 2 episodes.



I'm going to start watching that one after I've finished Salem


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 24, 2017)

Spy is available now.  It's very funny.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> ETA it also has Paul Dano



I don't know why but I always think that's the name of the guy who played Jambo in _Hollyoaks_


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I don't know why but I always think that's the name of the guy who played Jambo in _Hollyoaks_


Thankfully, I don't know who that is.


----------



## girasol (Jul 24, 2017)

American Anarchist.  

Documentary about William Powell, who wrote "The Anarchist Cookbook".  It's actually an infuriating documentary, the people who made it were quite horrible and seemed to be pushing for something that wasn't there.  It made me wonder if it was done on purpose, so we can sympathise with Powell.  But I doubt it.  

I felt quite sad when it ended, the way they questioned William to coerce him into admitting something (because so many people involved in massacres and murders owned a copy of the book) was so biased, deliberate and even cruel.  In the middle of all that there's a lot interesting stuff about how/why the book was written.  The man himself, William, came across as a decent man, as did his wife, while the interviewer/director comes across as a bit of an idiot.  Worth a watch because it's thought provoking.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 24, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I don't know why but I always think that's the name of the guy who played Jambo in _Hollyoaks_



Paul Danan. Wasn't Jambo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Paul Danan. Wasn't Jambo.


Oh right him - now I remember. Can't believe Hollyoaks is still going. They even have it on in fucking New Zealand.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Paul Danan. Wasn't Jambo.


THANK YOU! Now that at least makes some kind of sense


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jul 25, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh right him - now I remember. Can't believe Hollyoaks is still going. They even have it on in fucking New Zealand.


It beats Shortland Street and the one about Westies though


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 25, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> The Lobster is fantastic. At turns hilarious, terrifying and bizarre, it'll stay with you.



Saw this last night, has it's weaknesses (like sort of runs out of ideas/goes a little flat halfway through after a brilliant first hour) but recommended. Loved the theatre of the absurd type stuff.

Just wondering for anyone who has seen it, is there any doubt for you about the ending? Because there seems to be, though wasn't for me.



Spoiler



I know they don't spell it out, but I thought they kind of do. In the last scene, at the very end, in a film heavy on symbolism, you are shown two trucks coming together and all but kissing. Signifying he does blind himself to a) be with her and does so by b) becoming 'the lobster', a creature for which there is much evidence that it is blind or nearly blind and relies heavily on other senses - which is what she says to him at the end (the senses bit).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2017)

GLOW.

About Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling, with Alison Brie. 

I'm watching it at the moment. On about ep 8 or 9. It's legitimately amazing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> GLOW.
> 
> About Gorgeous Ladies of Wrestling, with Alison Brie.
> 
> I'm watching it at the moment. On about ep 8 or 9. It's legitimately amazing.



Just finished it.

That was one of the best things I've watched for a while. Excellent.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 29, 2017)

Series 3 of Rick and Morty had started on the Netflix


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 29, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Series 3 of Rick and Morty had started on the Netflix


Whaa.....?! It's the episode that was released earlier this year, but does that mean episodes are going to be released on there as they come out?! This could be big news!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 29, 2017)

> It was a little unclear whether the season would get a UK release date, but now Netflix (which carries seasons 1 and 2) has confirmed to _The Independent_ that episode 1, 'The Rickshank Rickdemption', will be available on 30 July and the show will be added to the streaming service every Sunday until it concludes on 8 October.
> 
> It unfortunately appears the Netflix uploads will be a week behind Adult Swim's broadcast of the episodes, however.


Source (Independent)

I'll take it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2017)

It Follows has been added to Netflix. Great horror film. Well worth watching.


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2017)

Just about to give Houston, We Have a Problem (2016)         - IMDb a go...

Could' be a xc lent, could be tosh. Let's see.


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2017)

chilango said:


> Just about to give Houston, We Have a Problem (2016)		 - IMDb a go...
> 
> Could' be a excellent lent, could be tosh. Let's see.



Slavov Zizek? Check.

Secret Yugoslav space program? Check.

Don't read anything about this before watching. Plunge straight in.


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok. So far, I _highly_ recommend it. But seriously, don't read about it before hand.


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh my! This is super!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 1, 2017)

ChrisFilter said:


> Paul Danan. Wasn't Jambo.


I got there via Paul Nicholls.  Danan is apparently going into celeb big brother today.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2017)

nice one


chilango said:


> Oh my! This is super!


----------



## antimata (Aug 1, 2017)

cunt off.


go on just cunt pof.......................


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 1, 2017)

the bloke attached to the project as the head of the anti-espionage (read political officer) looks like he's seen a few dark things


----------



## antimata (Aug 1, 2017)

this stuff requiues a simple cumin.


----------



## dervish (Aug 2, 2017)

antimata said:


> cunt off.
> 
> 
> go on just cunt pof.......................



Um wot?


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 2, 2017)

Started Glow today and I'm hooked


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 2, 2017)

girasol said:


> American Anarchist.
> 
> Documentary about William Powell, who wrote "The Anarchist Cookbook".  It's actually an infuriating documentary, the people who made it were quite horrible and seemed to be pushing for something that wasn't there.  It made me wonder if it was done on purpose, so we can sympathise with Powell.  But I doubt it.
> 
> I felt quite sad when it ended, the way they questioned William to coerce him into admitting something (because so many people involved in massacres and murders owned a copy of the book) was so biased, deliberate and even cruel.  In the middle of all that there's a lot interesting stuff about how/why the book was written.  The man himself, William, came across as a decent man, as did his wife, while the interviewer/director comes across as a bit of an idiot.  Worth a watch because it's thought provoking.



I was really annoyed by that , trying to link him to columbine and stuff . To me it looked as if they'd promised to do a serious piece and then ambushed him with this sensationalist bullshit . I think only Powells strength of character and evident decency ...and his wifes...overcame it . Powell lifted all his material from freely available US army manuals that were in public libraries across the US . He didn't invent any of that stuff . He wrote the book as a protest .
The columbine massacre had no more to do with him than it did Marilyn Manson . It was disgraceful to try and stick that stuff on him .


----------



## Casually Red (Aug 2, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Started 'Ozark', good so far and just 2 episodes.



Ozarks decent enough . Watched all the episodes thus far .


----------



## antimata (Aug 7, 2017)

dervish said:


> Um wot?




didnt really contribute much to thread tbh would edit if you let me. 

but quoting stops that.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Just about to give Houston, We Have a Problem (2016)		 - IMDb a go...
> 
> Could' be a xc lent, could be tosh. Let's see.





chilango said:


> Oh my! This is super!





DotCommunist said:


> nice one



I watched the first half hour of this tonight and it's nonsense! Am I missing something? Does it get better?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I watched the first half hour of this tonight and it's nonsense! Am I missing something? Does it get better?


Same! Could not be arsed to carry on, didn't get what's so good about it


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Same! Could not be arsed to carry on, didn't get what's so good about it


I kept thinking that something mind blowing must be just around the corner .... nope!


----------



## chilango (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I watched the first half hour of this tonight and it's nonsense! Am I missing something? Does it get better?





BoxRoom said:


> Same! Could not be arsed to carry on, didn't get what's so good about it



Of course it's nonsense. 

That's the point. 

Are you not paying attention to ol' Slavoj?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 9, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I kept thinking that something mind blowing must be just around the corner .... nope!


I thought "Well, it looks like my partner is going to insert the telly up me if I don't turn it off. I'll watch it when I'm hungover or something."
Ain't gonna.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> That's the point.
> 
> Are you not paying attention to ol' Slavoj?



Aye but I found it really dull. Sorry


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

chilango said:


> Of course it's nonsense.
> 
> That's the point.
> 
> Are you not paying attention to ol' Slavoj?


Yes but, but ...

What he said^^^


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 9, 2017)

Not kidding, my partner had a look that said: So THIS is how you test my love!?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 9, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> Not kidding, my partner had a look that said: So THIS is how you test my love!?


I just couldn't understand what the point of it was.


----------



## chilango (Aug 9, 2017)

Ah well. I liked it. 

I enjoyed the made-up Yugoslav space program. I enjoyed the faked footage. I especially enjoyed the far too seamless transition from archival to contemporary footage. I enjoyed the wheelchair. I enjoyed Tito watching telly. But, perhaps it is kinda niche?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2017)

Put it this way. I didn't even check the IMDB for this because Chilango suggested its better taken at face value and despite the zizeck warning/allusions to the nature of belief in history (and his purple socks) etc I wanted to believe. Its well done in that regard, the bit about Yugo cars is inspired.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2017)

PD should be well behind such authoritative historical investigations as this


----------



## BassJunkie (Aug 10, 2017)

We're currently halfway through the second series of Master Of None.  It's been hilarious, stimulating and original with likeable characters. I'd recommend that.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 10, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Ozarks decent enough . Watched all the episodes thus far .


We're half way through Ozark. It's pretty good.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 11, 2017)

This was meant to go in the DVD thread!


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 13, 2017)

Icarus is a good watch - a documentary about the state sponsored doping in Russian sport.

It's particularly poignant with the athletics going on atm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 17, 2017)

BassJunkie said:


> We're currently halfway through the second series of Master Of None.  It's been hilarious, stimulating and original with likeable characters. I'd recommend that.


I like Aziz Ansari, and I love his real parents playing his parents (his mum is a spectacularly bad actor), but I've been underwhelmed by series two. I'm about half way through but in comparison to series one, which I loved, the second seems much more slight. I don't need things to be overwritten, but I do need a little bit of writing. The episode where he's dating a load of women from a dating app, for example. It's just a string of very underwhelming vignettes. 

Dev's very likeable and can carry a lot of dead screen time, but I'm missing the wit of series one. Hope it picks up.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2017)

Has no one any thoughts on Marvel's Defenders?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 21, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I like Aziz Ansari, and I love his real parents playing his parents (his mum is a spectacularly bad actor), but I've been underwhelmed by series two. I'm about half way through but in comparison to series one, which I loved, the second seems much more slight. I don't need things to be overwritten, but I do need a little bit of writing. The episode where he's dating a load of women from a dating app, for example. It's just a string of very underwhelming vignettes.
> 
> Dev's very likeable and can carry a lot of dead screen time, but I'm missing the wit of series one. Hope it picks up.



I felt the same, it's worth watching through but I didn't feel like it got better, I also really didn't like that episode, it made very little sense to me. I really like series one - I didn't realise those were his actual parents! I love the scenes where they are showing their old life and the sacrifcies they made to get to the USA and how the kids now take it all for granted, it's really nicely done.


----------



## dervish (Aug 21, 2017)

8den said:


> Has no one any thoughts on Marvel's Defenders?


Watched the first one the other night, it was ok. I will be watching more. I really hope that Danny Rand isn't in is as much though, I can't stand him, the actor is crap and wooden, the character is such a whiney little bitch and a really shit superhero. He comprehensively failed at everything he did in the Iron fist series and I doubt he's going to do any better in this one. But hey, Claire and Jessica Jones are in this one so I'll watch it. (Not hugely keen on Luke Cage either but he's better than bloody iron fist)


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2017)

dervish said:


> Watched the first one the other night, it was ok. I will be watching more. I really hope that Danny Rand isn't in is as much though, I can't stand him, the actor is crap and wooden, the character is such a whiney little bitch and a really shit superhero. He comprehensively failed at everything he did in the Iron fist series and I doubt he's going to do any better in this one. But hey, Claire and Jessica Jones are in this one so I'll watch it. (Not hugely keen on Luke Cage either but he's better than bloody iron fist)



Yeah just watched the opening scene 



Spoiler



All Iron Fist, and the I thought to myself, do I need to know and or care about this shit to watch this.


 I gave up on Iron Fist after less than 1 Ep, really Marvel in 2017 you're going to do a show about a rich white guy learning kung fu?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 21, 2017)

8den said:


> Has no one any thoughts on Marvel's Defenders?


Iron Fist is younger and pretty naive.  Although annoying on his own his interplay does actually work with the others...mainly them thinking he's an idiot tbf.

But yeah, watched the whole thing over the weekend.  Enjoyable.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 25, 2017)

dervish said:


> Watched the first one the other night, it was ok. I will be watching more. I really hope that Danny Rand isn't in is as much though, I can't stand him, the actor is crap and wooden, the character is such a whiney little bitch and a really shit superhero. He comprehensively failed at everything he did in the Iron fist series and I doubt he's going to do any better in this one. But hey, Claire and Jessica Jones are in this one so I'll watch it. (Not hugely keen on Luke Cage either but he's better than bloody iron fist)



Defenders at least managed to make a plot point out of Rand being a stupid, privileged little twat. Doesn't change the fact that the actor is rubbish and the character a massive bummer every time he appears on screen.

Bored of Daredevil too now tbh. More Jessica Jones please.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 25, 2017)

Wasted hours of my life on series one of sense8. I got pulled in and knew it was deteriorating but the series finale put the nail in the coffin. Not only did it turn into a very bad action movie, like the A Team multiplied by Night Rider, it is seriously bigoted. Every character is an ethnic, sexual orientation, or gender stereotype. The Indian woman is a scientist (and into peace); the Korean woman is a martial arts expert; the Kenyan man has a sunny disposition and "sees the world simply" (an actual line of dialogue); men "can't stand seeing an expensive car in distress; it's like a primal instinct". And so on and so on. It's a terrible, terrible heap of divisive shite, masquerading as a positive message for diversity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2017)

I watched defenders and can't say I was overly impressed. it was quite good but somehow not brilliant

I lolled hard in the ep where Cage gets out of Jail, goes straight home to see his woman and bangs so hard the furniture is all over the shop.

as we established on another thread danny spent a gap year in goa, not a lifetime in a secret martial arts city

annoying convo between JJ and LC about how 'I don't believe in this shit man, do you' when confronted by the mystic stuff. Well you, matey, are bullet proof. You , Jones are super strong. Don't tell me magic ninjas is a bridge too far now
writer obviously wanted to find a way to show them as the more down to earth pair. Could have done better

Jessicas sly digs were funny. Moggy needs to pull that marrow out of his arse then he can remove that pained expression from his boat. He's been wearing it since daredevil 2.

deberoah anne woll was...ok? Apparently there is a well loved Daredevil comic that may be the backbone of the next DD series. In the comic Karen Page gets into acting then develops a heroin addiction and starts doing porn to pay her habit.

Would anyone care to guess which well known comic book writer decided to write that character arc?


----------



## magneze (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm 2 episodes into Iron Fist. Was expecting it to be crap based on all the reviews. Not too bad so far - does it get exponentially worse?


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 25, 2017)

5 episodes into The Defenders, it's maintaining my interest with some decent set pieces and moments of character - 



Spoiler: Episode 3



Luke comforting the mother who loses all her children was a surprisingly powerful scene



Danny Rand doesn't seem as bad to me because I didn't watch Iron Fist in the end (will get to it eventually), it's all a bit sub-Arrow angst on his side though (has he mentioned how his parents died yet? ), but he's funny in an earnest way.

Great to see JJ and Daredevil back though, I've missed Krysten Ritter and her supporting cast in particular (Patsy, Malcolm).

Sigourney Weaver decent so far (although doesn't look to be overly stretching herself), will probably finish it today or tomorrow.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 25, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched defenders and can't say I was overly impressed. it was quite good but somehow not brilliant
> 
> I lolled hard in the ep where Cage gets out of Jail, goes straight home to see his woman and bangs so hard the furniture is all over the shop.
> 
> ...


The prick who did 300? Whose name I can't remember and can't be arsed to Google.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2017)

emanymton said:


> The prick who did 300? Whose name I can't remember and can't be arsed to Google.


the very same Frank Miller


----------



## sojourner (Aug 25, 2017)

Gave up on The Expanse. Boring.

Halfway through The Cuba Libre Story, which is interesting in parts, but they made a pig's ear of the actual revolution part of it. Loads of stuff missing, glossed over. Disappointing. 

The Hard Stop was excellent, but made us fucking really angry again.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 26, 2017)

Death Note.   The TV series not the movie.  Apart from the intro theme tune I'm really enjoying it.   Episode 7 is incredible.

Teenager finds a note book.  If you write someone's name in it they die.  A demon looks on.  Things progress.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 31, 2017)

White Gold is pretty good so far


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 31, 2017)

The Expanse. Best sci-fi on the telly in years. Kept putting off watching it but yeah, totally into it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 31, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I like Aziz Ansari, and I love his real parents playing his parents (his mum is a spectacularly bad actor), but I've been underwhelmed by series two. I'm about half way through but in comparison to series one, which I loved, the second seems much more slight. I don't need things to be overwritten, but I do need a little bit of writing. The episode where he's dating a load of women from a dating app, for example. It's just a string of very underwhelming vignettes.
> 
> Dev's very likeable and can carry a lot of dead screen time, but I'm missing the wit of series one. Hope it picks up.


Meant to say, I've watched more.  And one episode in particular was very good.  I should also have mentioned the music, which is well thought out and chosen.


----------



## chilango (Aug 31, 2017)

Don't watch _The D Train_ starring Jack Black. It's a bit weird/creepy and not very funny in the main.


----------



## poului (Sep 1, 2017)

There's a risk that this upcoming American Vandal series may turn out to be a Netflix original comedy that's actually funny.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2017)

Season 3 of Narcos is available now


----------



## T & P (Sep 2, 2017)

Started The Mist. It's alright but nothing special so far (halfway through ep 3). Prob 6/10


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 2, 2017)

The Circle, a Netflix original movie, with funding from various "national movie funding vehicles"

Pros:

A decent cast - Tom Hanks, Emma Watson, John Boyega, Karen Gillan, Bill Paxton, Patton Oswalt
Based on a Dave Eggers story, with Eggers having a hand in the screenplay
It's about tech, yeah? And all the bad shit that could happen, yeah?
Cons:

It is fuck-awful in every conceivable way


----------



## lefteri (Sep 2, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The Circle, a Netflix original movie, with funding from various "national movie funding vehicles"
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


----------



## magneze (Sep 2, 2017)

Great review.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2017)

lefteri said:


>





magneze said:


> Great review.



It has condensed Grokeness in its economy


----------



## maomao (Sep 2, 2017)

I enjoyed Defenders a lot. Danny Rand is a lot easier to deal with because all the other characters obviously think he's a dick. Also half his scenes involve the inordinately charming Jessica Henwick. The writing has definitely gone downhill quite a lot since first series DD and Jessica Jones but that's partly due to the same reasons comic book stories tend to go downhill. Mysteriously powerful characters like Madame Gao eventually have to get dragged out of the shadows and turned into regular kicking and punching supervillains robbing them of their sinister qualities.

Overall good fun and an improvement on Iron Fist. Looking forward to Punisher now. They'd have to try pretty hard to make that shit after the start they gave the character in DD S2.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 2, 2017)

Gotham S3 now on Netflix. Not watched any yet but I will.


----------



## innit (Sep 2, 2017)

BigTom said:


> I felt the same, it's worth watching through but I didn't feel like it got better, I also really didn't like that episode, it made very little sense to me. I really like series one - I didn't realise those were his actual parents! I love the scenes where they are showing their old life and the sacrifcies they made to get to the USA and how the kids now take it all for granted, it's really nicely done.


I enjoyed the very first episode but it was Parents that made me sit up and pay attention - it's easily one of the smartest sitcom episodes I've ever seen. I loved the episode about Indian actors and characters on TV too.

Series 2 has a couple of standout episodes but I preferred the storyline of the first series.

ION I watched the start of Girlboss and it seemed to be an excellent soundtrack (bikini kill! Melba Moore!) in an arranged marriage with a steaming turd of a show.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 3, 2017)

Command and Control a documentary based on Eric Schlosser's book of the same name about an accident involving a Titan II missile is worth a look.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 4, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The Circle, a Netflix original movie, with funding from various "national movie funding vehicles"
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


I loved the book.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 4, 2017)

Hunger: about the 1981 IRA hunger strikers. Powerful and intense, as you'd expect.

Donal Trump's the Art of the Deal: parody of his book. Very funny. Gobsmacked to discover in the credits that it was Johnny Depp playing him!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 7, 2017)

girasol said:


> Just watched The Big Short.  How long until it happens again, is the question...   Hadn't even heard about this film before, but it popped up on my recommendations list recently.  Yeah, I recommend it too.


Just watched it, really enjoyed it. Also watched Betting on Zero about Herbalife and pyramid selling.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2017)

The Black Panthers: Vanguard of the Revolution. So much in there that I had no idea about. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## girasol (Sep 8, 2017)

I watched the 'Banking on Bitcoin' documentary now I'm dreaming of buying a bitcoin when the price collapses again (if ever) 

It's already dropped by £200 since I started checking (last 4 days).  Everyone is selling.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2017)

sojourner said:


> The Black Panthers: Vanguard of the Revolution. So much in there that I had no idea about. Absolutely brilliant.


related:
The Murder of Fred Hampton (1971) - IMDb

The Black Power Mixtape 1967-1975 (2011) - IMDb

I've been enjoying historical trash fiction 'Frontier'. Which is good but sort of Sharpe good. As in not that good but you buy it because the plot rattles along.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 8, 2017)

Message from the King.

Dark, gritty, good.


----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2017)

Killjoys seems to have been removed?


----------



## magneze (Sep 9, 2017)

magneze said:


> Killjoys seems to have been removed?


Back again.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Gotham S3 now on Netflix. Not watched any yet but I will.


I must have missed S3 on Channel 5 (unless they lost the rights to it). Anyways, watched the first two eps- very good indeed!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2017)

The_ ‘_British_ Rocky’ _written and starring Johnny Harris,_ Jawbone_, is now on UK Netflix 

Jawbone (film) - Wikipedia


----------



## dervish (Sep 11, 2017)

The Expanse Series 2 is now on Netflix. Season 1 was very good, season 2 is much better. Only up to to ep 4 but it's picking up with a excellent story and some great performances. Highly recommended.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> series 1 of TNG is ropey. The rule is if riker doesn't have a beard, its not a good episode. See also: Wesley's screen time. Any more than a few lines and the episodes fucked.


At the suggestion of my siblings, I watched more of TNG. I finished the first episode, which did improve a little. Then the 2nd and 3rd. Both were terrible. The 2nd was a poor retread of the classic Naked Time episode and the 3rd episode was far worse even than the Mudd episodes of TOS in terms of sexism and dreadful set up. If I didn't know it was from the 80s I'd put it in the 50s, for attitudes, storyline values, and general clunkiness. Truly stinking drivel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> At the suggestion of my siblings, I watched more of TNG. I finished the first episode, which did improve a little. Then the 2nd and 3rd. Both were terrible. The 2nd was a poor retread of the classic Naked Time episode and the 3rd episode was far worse even than the Mudd episodes of TOS in terms of sexism and dreadful set up. If I didn't know it was from the 80s I'd put it in the 50s, for attitudes, storyline values, and general clunkiness. Truly stinking drivel.


the tasha yar kidnap one? I looked it up :

'The episode was received negatively by reviewers after the series ending, including being described by one as "quite possibly the worst piece of _Star Trek_ ever made'


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the tasha yar kidnap one? I looked it up :
> 
> 'The episode was received negatively by reviewers after the series ending, including being described by one as "quite possibly the worst piece of _Star Trek_ ever made'


Well, the only way is up, then, I suppose!


----------



## 1927 (Sep 11, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> The_ ‘_British_ Rocky’ _written and starring Johnny Harris,_ Jawbone_, is now on UK Netflix
> 
> Jawbone (film) - Wikipedia


Ooh. Gonna watch this tonight just for  the Weller soundtrack.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> the tasha yar kidnap one? I looked it up :
> 
> 'The episode was received negatively by reviewers after the series ending, including being described by one as "quite possibly the worst piece of _Star Trek_ ever made'


Mrs la Rouge is out at her singing group, so I've watched the next two.

The Ferengai one was terrible. Another retread of a TOS episode (the Gorn one, but with elements of others thrown in). The Ferengai themselves were badly pitched comedy, especially as we were supposed to see them as mysterious and ineffable adversaries. The whole thing was a mess. And a pointless mess at that, having all been done much better two decades earlier.

Then I watched Where No One Has Gone Before. Finally! Something interesting! OK, so Kirk et al went to the Galactic Barrier, but I liked the way this was treated. And I didn't mind the boy in the weird jumper being a star travel savant. So, let's see if this is a breakthrough or a blip.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 13, 2017)

So, just seen the _American Vandal_ trailer. I'm sold


----------



## souljacker (Sep 17, 2017)

Toast of London!


----------



## chilango (Sep 21, 2017)

Everest


----------



## chilango (Sep 21, 2017)

Wanna see a film with Ser Jorah Mormont leading a Cornish Liberation Army insurgency?

Then, yes, The Bad Education Movie is for you.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2017)

Just started The Good Place. A pleasant surprise and rather enjoyable entertainment. Perfect for light viewing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 21, 2017)

Did you know you can follow the (individual) Defenders on twitter?  They reply to you too.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> Just started The Good Place. A pleasant surprise and rather enjoyable entertainment. Perfect for light viewing.


Mid-season update (they are short episodes): this is actually pretty fucking good


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 22, 2017)

new series starts next week.  the end of the first is a doozy


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 22, 2017)

Spectre is now on Netflix.  I recommend (you avoid) it.


----------



## magneze (Sep 22, 2017)

Just finished Killjoys S1 & 2. Highly recommended. Doubt it can go much further than these 2 series though. If you think The Expanse is just a bit too serious then this is one to try.


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 23, 2017)

Disjointed   chuck lorre comedy starring cathy bates as a cannabis dispensary operator

is a bit hammy, but i think theres something going on with the security guard.


----------



## dervish (Sep 25, 2017)

magneze said:


> Just finished Killjoys S1 & 2. Highly recommended. Doubt it can go much further than these 2 series though. If you think The Expanse is just a bit too serious then this is one to try.


They've just signed killjoys up for another three series which I think is great. 

The soundtrack is awesome for it too.


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2017)

dervish said:


> They've just signed killjoys up for another three series which I think is great.
> 
> The soundtrack is awesome for it too.


I hope it continues well. I liked the interplay between the 3 main characters and losing one could be a real issue. Maybe he comes back in S3?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 25, 2017)

Anyone been watching The Mist? It's not too bad actually there's been some quite gory deaths. Enjoyable.


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> new series starts next week.  the end of the first is a doozy


Yeah, didn't see that coming. Makes the series even better.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 25, 2017)

T & P said:


> Yeah, didn't see that coming. Makes the series even better.


The start of series 2 is a fantastic double episode. Did not see coming what happened at the end of the first series.


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2017)

BoxRoom said:


> The start of series 2 is a fantastic double episode. Did not see coming what happened at the end of the first series.
> 
> 
> View attachment 116424





Spoiler



Ted Danson's face expression transformation when he is exposed was just fucking masterful wasn't it


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 25, 2017)

T & P said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Danson's face expression transformation when he is exposed was just fucking masterful wasn't it





Spoiler



It was so creepy! That laugh! Excellent work, innit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2017)

"Casting JonBenet"
Really absorbing doc focussing on actors auditioning for a film about the murder of JonBenet Ramsey.  It's fascinating listening to everyone talk about their own theory of what happened.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> Anyone been watching The Mist? It's not too bad actually there's been some quite gory deaths. Enjoyable.


Is this based on the Stephen King story? There's a great film with what I thought the highly unlikely inclusion of Toby Jones in the cast.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 26, 2017)

I'd been putting off getting stuck into Narcos 3 because I wasn't sure about Narcos without Escobar, and I need to be in the right mood to watch heavily subtitled shows. We binged the first 4 episodes at the weekend and it's just as compelling as the first 2 series. We're just dealing with the Cali cartel rather than the Medellin mob. Good stuff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 26, 2017)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is this based on the Stephen King story? There's a great film with what I thought the highly unlikely inclusion of Toby Jones in the cast.



Toby Jones get everywhere these days


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Started 'Ozark', good so far and just 2 episodes.


Just started this, really enjoying it .


----------



## yardbird (Sep 26, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Just started this, really enjoying it .


I binged it and also enjoyed it.

Tin Star is really good.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2017)

Zoo.

Cheesy animal attack x-files type thing by the looks of the 10 minutes of episode 1.

I'm wallowing in it happily.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Zoo.
> 
> Cheesy animal attack x-files type thing by the looks of the 10 minutes of episode 1.
> 
> I'm wallowing in it happily.



Couple of episodes in this is superbly silly...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 29, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I'd been putting off getting stuck into Narcos 3 because I wasn't sure about Narcos without Escobar, and I need to be in the right mood to watch heavily subtitled shows. We binged the first 4 episodes at the weekend and it's just as compelling as the first 2 series. We're just dealing with the Cali cartel rather than the Medellin mob. Good stuff.


Phwoar! Up to episode 7 of N3 and it's _absolutely smoking!_

The best Narcos series so far and therefore one of the best shows on Netflix


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2017)

chilango said:


> Couple of episodes in this is superbly silly...


I'm coming up to the end of S1. It doesn't get any less silly and is all the better for it. Really enjoyable series.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 30, 2017)

The latest episode of The Good Place.  Disconcertingly, it keeps getting funnier.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> The latest episode of The Good Place.  Disconcertingly, it keeps getting funnier.



Amazingly I only discovered that yesterday and watched the whole first series - very enjoyable.
My favorite Ted Danson series was "Becker" - where he was cynical, but basically good - mostly just damaged.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2017)

I thought it was terrible - really shitty denouement that did not reward my patience and I think it made me laugh just once or twice.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 30, 2017)

I gave The Good Place a go but didn't think much of it tbh, might try again later. 

If you like Ted Danson I'd recommend Bored To Death, that was well good.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought it was terrible - really shitty denouement that did not reward my patience and I think it made me laugh just once or twice.


wot's netflix


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm dipping into "Limitless" - mostly I avoided it because of potential violence, but it's quite interesting - and the CSI science is a bit less silly than CSI / NCIS.

Not exactly high art, but entertaining enough ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> wot's netflix




I actually fired up BBC Iplayer the other night and almost found myself watching a hideous documentary about a psychopath ...
I'm really not sure what purpose that sort of programme serves ...

Give me bland, polished fantasy every time ...


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2017)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I gave The Good Place a go but didn't think much of it tbh, might try again later.
> 
> If you like Ted Danson I'd recommend Bored To Death, that was well good.


How many episodes did you watch? It gets better with every one, and if by the fifth or sixth one you are not thinking it is at least very good, I fear you might be as much of a  miserypants as Orang Utan 

On the back of this we’ve started watching Parks and Recreation (available on Amazon) as it is by the same writers, and is also fucking brilliant, though it doesn’t really take off until season 2.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 1, 2017)

Everyone else is giving highly cultural reviews and recommendations for Netflix programmes. I'm posting to say watch Big Mouth cos it's funny and gross. Only two episodes in but I really like it


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2017)

I think I'll give "Big Mouth" a pass    - only watched a bit - I'm not nostalgic for teenage angst !


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 1, 2017)

T & P said:


> How many episodes did you watch? It gets better with every one, and if by the fifth or sixth one you are not thinking it is at least very good, I fear you might be as much of a  miserypants as Orang Utan
> 
> On the back of this we’ve started watching Parks and Recreation (available on Amazon) as it is by the same writers, and is also fucking brilliant, though it doesn’t really take off until season 2.



I think I've watched three, and yes I may very well be a misery pants.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2017)

T & P said:


> How many episodes did you watch? It gets better with every one, and if by the fifth or sixth one you are not thinking it is at least very good, I fear you might be as much of a  miserypants as Orang Utan
> 
> On the back of this we’ve started watching Parks and Recreation (available on Amazon) as it is by the same writers, and is also fucking brilliant, though it doesn’t really take off until season 2.


Didn't know The Good Place was by the same writers as P&R (though now I know I can see that. And certain casting). I like the Good Place. I predicted much of the reveal (like Doug Forcett did), and I hope they can keep the ideas coming.

I liked a lot of P&R but I think it went on two seasons too long. And if you want to retain a high opinion of it you won't watch the last 'season' at all. It had come to a natural end the 'season' before, which although suboptimal was at least not the travesty of the last series.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 1, 2017)

Are we saying "season" now? I can't get used to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2017)

Just watched the pilot of "night shift" - a fairly middle of the road ER drama series - not "House", but after watching that 2 or 3 times, maybe I needed a milder antidote ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 1, 2017)

This List of Unused Food Puns From <em>The Good Place</em> Is Pretty Forking Amazing


----------



## BigTom (Oct 1, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Are we saying "season" now? I can't get used to it.



If it's from the US, it's season because they are 12 or 13 episodes (1 per week = 1 run per season / 4 per year). If they are from the UK they are 6 or 7, so series.
Although I find myself saying season more and more often for everything, which is annoying.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 1, 2017)

The Good Place is terrible, but Master Of None is brilliant.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 5, 2017)

Started watching The Making of the Mafia which is done in a docu-drama style. Thoroughly enjoyable and interesting so far.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## hammerntongues (Oct 5, 2017)

Divines , Low budget French drama , 2 young girls from poor a  background making their way through their teens and getting enticed into low level  drug world to get them out of their slum existance . Funny , Sad and excellently acted from 2 unknowns


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2017)

I am seriously enjoying Narcos Season 3. Not quite as good as 1 & 2 but still very entertaining. The way they capture the mood of a cartel falling from power is very believable. I've got 3 episodes left and I'm already concerned about how I'm going to fill the void it will leave.

However, there is something called Suburra coming tomorrow which looks good. Crime, religion and politics in Italy. Usually a good mix.


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm enjoying The Good Place as fluff. I _needed_ something I could watch and enjoy without having to pay a lot of attention to it. It's perfect for that, and it's less manic than Kimmy Schmidt so I can relax a bit. So far as fluff goes, I think it's very, very good. Much better than our old "watch fluffy thing and relax" show - TBBT. (you may begin casting stones for ever enjoying it now)

I'll grant that it's still pure fluff though, so I can see why someone wouldn't like it. I'm just annoyed Mrs.C doesn't enjoy Cowboy Bebop to relax to.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## The Octagon (Oct 5, 2017)

Just caught up with episode 2 of The Good Place, that was brilliant.

A season or two's worth of plotlines blown through in 20 mins, with fantastic attention to detail and an intriguing ending.

It may be fluffy, but it's well executed and funny.

Also the first 20 mins of Star Trek Discovery, but I lost interest and now not sure if I'll pick it back up unless I hear it's improved beyond the first 3 episodes. The main actress was pretty poor at times on The Walking Dead and she's not much better here unfortunately.


----------



## marshall (Oct 5, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Started watching The Making of the Mafia which is done in a docu-drama style. Thoroughly enjoyable and interesting so far.



Agree, quite a bit I didn't know, there were some sharp thinkers in that original crew. Interesting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2017)

Watched the first episode of The Expanse and really didn't enjoy it. Him indoors persevered and said it gets lots better but I just wasn't feeling it.

Started watching The Good Place last night and absolutely love it.

Of course been watching Star Trek: Discovery. Enjoying it, but it doesn't quite feel like I like my Trek to feel. Will keep watching. Because it's Star Trek.

Also been watching the original House of Cards. Never seen it before. The first series is exceptional. Only seen the first episode of the second series so far and it doesn't seem as good.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 5, 2017)

Just as I bought the bloody thing


----------



## BigTom (Oct 5, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Watched the first episode of The Expanse and really didn't enjoy it. Him indoors persevered and said it gets lots better but I just wasn't feeling it.
> 
> Started watching The Good Place last night and absolutely love it.
> 
> ...



First series of HoC is by far and away the best, it goes downhill rapidly. Worth watching it all as the story as a whole is good but neither of the next two (?) series come anywhere near the level of the first and it drags on a bit. I much, much prefer it to the US version but that may be because I don't know US politics so well, or because the actor who plays Urqhuart is truly brilliant, better than Kevin Spacey imo.

The expanse is clearly the best sci-fi tv series for ages and you are deeply, deeply wrong not to like it


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Watched the first episode of The Expanse and really didn't enjoy it. Him indoors persevered and said it gets lots better but I just wasn't feeling it.


I'm not a fan of the phrase 'world building' because it sounds wrong to me, but thats just moaning on my part- thats whats going on for a good 3 eps. Series one I watched once a week because its good enough and intriguing for what it is. But it seriously kicks into gear down the line.


----------



## dervish (Oct 5, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm not a fan of the phrase 'world building' because it sounds wrong to me, but thats just moaning on my part- thats whats going on for a good 3 eps. Series one I watched once a week because its good enough and intriguing for what it is. But it seriously kicks into gear down the line.


Especially the second series that really ramps it up.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 5, 2017)

Here Alone - a perfectly good, low budget, zombie flick which would slot perfectly into the Walking Dead universe.

Follows a woman who is living in the woods post zombie-apocalypse. It's a slow moving film, with a few flashbacks, a couple of zombie encounters. She meets a couple of other survivors who she helps out a bit...it's a quiet film, intense film, and well worth a watch.

Lucy Walter, the lead actor, was great. She makes the housewife to wilderness survivor story believable.

Won Narrative Feature Audience Award at The Tribeca Film Festival.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 5, 2017)

Fuck bollocks to Netflix. Got my proxy unblocking Amazon US but set to UK Netflix region yet they are still blocking me saying I am using a proxy


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 5, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fuck bollocks to Netflix. Got my proxy unblocking Amazon US but set to UK Netflix region yet they are still blocking me saying I am using a proxy


You'll be losing US Amazon then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm all up-to-date with The Good Place now, and gnawing the furniture at having to wait week-to-week again. It's such a fun programme. I fell in love with Kirsten Bell when I saw her cry over sloths on Ellen some years ago, so it's an automatic winner for me anyway, but the other characters are all really great and I love Ted Danson in it. I'm currently torn between shipping Eleanor and Chidi or Eleanor and Tahani.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm all up-to-date with The Good Place now, and gnawing the furniture at having to wait week-to-week again. It's such a fun programme. I fell in love with Kirsten Bell when I saw her cry over sloths on Ellen some years ago, so it's an automatic winner for me anyway, but the other characters are all really great and I love Ted Danson in it. I'm currently torn between shipping Eleanor and Chidi or Eleanor and Tahani.


It's not funny though is it? And that's what I want from my comedies


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nearly finished S2 of How To Get Away With Murder. It's good telly. I don't really like crime type shows and it does get a bit silly in parts but it's good watching if you don't want anything too heavy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not funny though is it? And that's what I want from my comedies



I've laughed plenty.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 6, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Here Alone - a perfectly good, low budget, zombie flick which would slot perfectly into the Walking Dead universe.
> 
> Follows a woman who is living in the woods post zombie-apocalypse. It's a slow moving film, with a few flashbacks, a couple of zombie encounters. She meets a couple of other survivors who she helps out a bit...it's a quiet film, intense film, and well worth a watch.
> 
> ...



I've just watched the trailer for that it looks great. I'm gonna watch it this weekend.


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not funny though is it? And that's what I want from my comedies


It seems that the overwhelming majority of people here who have watched it completely disagree with your opinion of it. But each to their own


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2017)

T & P said:


> It seems that the overwhelming majority of people here who have watched it completely disagree with your opinion of it. But each to their own


well they're wrong and this irks me!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 6, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Just as I bought the bloody thing


Sorry. LIked because I've been WAITING for this to come on Netflix


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm all up-to-date with The Good Place now, and gnawing the furniture at having to wait week-to-week again. It's such a fun programme. I fell in love with Kirsten Bell when I saw her cry over sloths on Ellen some years ago, so it's an automatic winner for me anyway, but the other characters are all really great and I love Ted Danson in it. I'm currently torn between shipping Eleanor and Chidi or Eleanor and Tahani.


I love Janet. I'd wear a Janet T-shirt. She's excellent. I'd endure the Bad Place in order to spend time with Janet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I love Janet. I'd wear a Janet T-shirt. She's excellent. I'd endure the Bad Place in order to spend time with Janet.



Oh yes, Janet is wonderful. I love her relationship(s) with Jason.

I also love every time Chidi says "what?!"


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2017)

Spoiler: thegoodplace



The funniest bit of the 'its actually the bad place' reveal for me was that I had been thinking all along the ethics proff is one of those absolute nightmare people, then it turns out I was correct, his ethical reasoning ended up so self centred he actively made other peoples lives worse. And so, the bad place. I was chuckling for ages.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: thegoodplace
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest bit of the 'its actually the bad place' reveal for me was that I had been thinking all along the ethics proff is one of those absolute nightmare people, then it turns out I was correct, his ethical reasoning ended up so self centred he actively made other peoples lives worse. And so, the bad place. I was chuckling for ages.





Spoiler



I spent most of the series empathising with him and thinking "thank god it's not just me"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2017)

I actually have quite a soft spot for Jianyu, despite everything.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Watched the first episode of The Expanse and really didn't enjoy it. Him indoors persevered and said it gets lots better but I just wasn't feeling it.


I tried to watch that cos of recommendations on here, but it bored the shit out of me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I actually have quite a soft spot for Jianyu, despite everything.



He's a good person really. The way he interacts with Janet brings it out. I like him.



Spoiler



I guessed the good place was the bad place not too far in tbh, but I didn't get the details right. Along with the bickering, Chidi's incapability to do absolutely anything, etc, Tahani's attitude was a big red flag as well - that someone could be quite so absolutely condescending and self-centred and still be in the good place.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 6, 2017)

The new Netflix series Suburra has been added today, the film was brilliant so I’m looking forward to seeing what the series is like.


----------



## snadge (Oct 7, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm dipping into "Limitless" - mostly I avoided it because of potential violence, but it's quite interesting - and the CSI science is a bit less silly than CSI / NCIS.
> 
> Not exactly high art, but entertaining enough ...



I'm watching it now, it's fucking hilarious, great entertainment.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2017)

That " haters back off " is definitely worth a watch . Often through my fingers..toe curling in parts . The lead actress does a fantastic job with that character . Looks and sounds absolutely nothing like her in real life .

Haters Back Off! (TV Series 2016– ) - IMDb

American vandal was mostly good...drifted a bit sometimes..but definitely had its moments .


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 7, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I think I'll give "Big Mouth" a pass    - only watched a bit - I'm not nostalgic for teenage angst !




I watched the first 30 seconds and NOPE, NO FUCKING WAY. HORRORS.

I dunno who they make telly like that for tbh.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 7, 2017)

Watched that one The Bad Batch . Still not sure what to make of it but feck me it grabbed my attention in the first ten minutes . Definitely wasn't expecting that . Not my cup of tea but watched it out of principle because it broke the usual American film rules as regards attractive leading lady / heroine right from the word go . The hero in it is not a very nice chap either .


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2017)

Latest episode of The Good Place was jolly good again.

Started watching Love, with Gillian Jacobs and some dude—it's a Judd Apatow thing. Quite like it, tbh. It's got all the hallmarks of "quirky Americans who are awful" about it but without being so absolutely off-putting it's enjoyable. It's one of those low-key efforts. Recommended to me with a 94% match because I watched Master of None.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 8, 2017)

I started watching 'Barbecue'  it's a documentary about grilling food culture in all different parts of the world and it's actually pretty interesting 

subtitle and man heavy


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 8, 2017)

Watched the first two Ozark so far. So far so good. Please don’t tell me it gets shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2017)

I finished Master Of None last night - I really really loved it - so many good ideas in each episode - loved the Bicycle Thieves one, the Denise Thanksgiving one and the one about ordinary New Yorkers especially.
It also has a really well chosen soundtrack - never heard Arthur Russell on a sitcom before!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I finished Master Of None last night - I really really loved it - so many good ideas in each episode - loved the Bicycle Thieves one, the Denise Thanksgiving one and the one about ordinary New Yorkers especially.
> It also has a really well chosen soundtrack - never heard Arthur Russell on a sitcom before!



The Thanksgiving with Denise's family episode is up there probably as my favourite of the lot. Proper had a cry at that.


----------



## marshall (Oct 8, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Watched the first two Ozark so far. So far so good. Please don’t tell me it gets shit.



Not imo, thought the whole thing was great.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 8, 2017)

Designated Survivor was garbage. I thought the idea had potential but hey ho.

Meanwhile - on HBO - Big Little Lies was so good, excellent work by everyone involved.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 8, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> Designated Survivor was garbage. I thought the idea had potential but hey ho.



I've never seen something with a budget that high so quickly turn into "Oh shit, we've no idea where the plot goes"


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 9, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've never seen something with a budget that high so quickly turn into "Oh shit, we've no idea where the plot goes"


The highlight was when they blew up congress, it all kind of went south after that.


----------



## dervish (Oct 9, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> I watched the first 30 seconds and NOPE, NO FUCKING WAY. HORRORS.
> 
> I dunno who they make telly like that for tbh.


Yep, me too. Looks like cringworthy crap.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 10, 2017)

Thinking to start American Vandal tonight. Anyone watched it?


----------



## magneze (Oct 10, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Thinking to start American Vandal tonight. Anyone watched it?


Yeah, it's worth watching. Enjoyed it.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks. I put it on but my partners face did not respond well to it! One to watch on my own but partner will prob catch some of it & ask annoying questions!

We started Designated Survivor instead.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 11, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Thanks. I put it on but my partners face did not respond well to it! One to watch on my own but partner will prob catch some of it & ask annoying questions!
> 
> We started Designated Survivor instead.



Take a drink every time Keifer says "Damnit" or takes his glasses off to punctuate a dramatic moment.


----------



## chilango (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm also really enjoying The Good Place. Up to S1E5 so far.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 11, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Take a drink every time Keifer says "Damnit" or takes his glasses off to punctuate a dramatic moment.


also when Mike from the security detail marches into the room saying "Mr President  ..."


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2017)

chilango said:


> I'm also really enjoying The Good Place. Up to S1E5 so far.


Oh you’re in for a treat later on...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2017)

YOU'RE ALL WRONG!!


----------



## crossthebreeze (Oct 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> YOU'RE ALL WRONG!!


I agree.  I've watched the first 3 episodes of The Good Place and don't think I laughed even once.  I just don't get it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> I agree.  I've watched the first 3 episodes of The Good Place and don't think I laughed even once.  I just don't get it.


I watched it all, cos I really wanted to like it and was told the denouement was amazing. It wasn't. 
I need to find another new sitcom to watch. One that's funny.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 11, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> We started Designated Survivor instead.


DS really should be shit but I rather enjoyed it.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 11, 2017)

I kind of agree. I hated myself for watching all of S1, like 20 episodes.


----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2017)

Time: The Kalief Browder Story

Heartbreaking documentary about a young man wrongfully arrested, then remanded while awaiting trial for 3 years on Riker's Island,  the majority of which he spent in solitary confinement. Unsurprisingly he is very damaged by the time he's freed


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 11, 2017)

Cheers for the spoiler.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 11, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> I kind of agree. I hated myself for watching all of S1, like 20 episodes.



Anyone know when season two starts?


----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Cheers for the spoiler.


The ship sinks at the end of "Titanic".


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 11, 2017)

keybored said:


> The ship sinks at the end of "Titanic".


Cheers for the history lesson.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 12, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Watched the first two Ozark so far. So far so good. Please don’t tell me it gets shit.



Nope , it's actually quite good . Not breaking bad good but keeps the standards up throughout .


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 12, 2017)

I started watching 'boys dont cry', been meaning to watch it for a while but I dont think my timing is appropriate cus it's pretty fuckin rough but there was an error so I will finish it another time


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> YOU'RE ALL WRONG!!


Clearly you’re the one who is wrong


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh Lordy, there's a remake of _Dynasty _just popped up on there. Someone's going to have to take one for the team here. Any volunteers?

I wonder if it'll be relatively restrained or just go straight to "Fallon gets kidnapped by aliens"?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 12, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Oh Lordy, there's a remake of _Dynasty _just popped up on there. Someone's going to have to take one for the team here. Any volunteers?
> 
> I wonder if it'll be relatively restrained or just go straight to "Fallon gets kidnapped by aliens"?


look...don't find it then ask _someone else_ to watch it

There's no fucking way I'm watching it.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 12, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> There's no fucking way I'm watching it.



Yeah, me neither. I only watch serious, intelligent programmes.

Oh look, the new episode of _Designated Survivor_ is up


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 12, 2017)

Lasted about 15 minutes with _Dynasty_. I suspect they are going for a "knowing wink" angle, but nah.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 12, 2017)

I acknowledge your sacrifice.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Lasted about 15 minutes with _Dynasty_. I suspect they are going for a "knowing wink" angle, but nah.


I was recommended Dynasty by Netflix. I have no idea on what basis, because it's otherwise decided I only like sci-fi, and indiscriminately.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 12, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I was recommended Dynasty by Netflix. I have no idea on what basis, because it's otherwise decided I only like sci-fi, and indiscriminately.



It was the banner at the top of the page, which is often just their new show regardless of what else I've been watching. (I only watch Netflix on my PC tho)


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 12, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> It was the banner at the top of the page, which is often just their new show regardless of what else I've been watching. (I only watch Netflix on my PC tho)


I was sent a notification on my phone. I'm outraged; I was more of a Dallas man.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 12, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I was sent a notification on my phone. I'm outraged; I was more of a Dallas man.



The connoisseur's choice was, of course, the short-lived but exquisite Flamingo Road.

*mumbles something about being at an impressionable age and Morgan Fairchild*


----------



## camouflage (Oct 13, 2017)

Documentary called _Naga: The Eternal Yogi_.

Don't usually go in for mysticism and spirity stuff and found much of this pretty cringey, but I've been to Varannasi where there are loads of Sadhu's wondering about, so I gave this one a watch as I didn't really understand what their deal was at the time.

Anyway I really liked the last few minutes of this doc where the Sadhu's all get together for their big three-yearly Sadhu-Fest, hundreds of these ash-covered wild-eyed mystics like raging-joyful dreaded-up children running around utterly free. Wouldn't be one myself mind as they live a hard and naked life, and for living-saints their dreads are quite manky. But a really fascinating insight I thought. Raw Naga Culture.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 13, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The connoisseur's choice was, of course, the short-lived but exquisite Flamingo Road.
> 
> *mumbles something about being at an impressionable age and Morgan Fairchild*



Falcons crest...lightweight


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2017)

Latest episode of The Good Place was excellent as usual. Ended on a


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 14, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> I watched it all, cos I really wanted to like it and was told the denouement was amazing. It wasn't.
> I need to find another new sitcom to watch. One that's funny.


It pains me to have to agree with OU, but in this rare instance the old fella is correct, The Good Place is a bit naff. Tried to like it, liked the idea of it, gave it a good go, gave up... just not clever enough, not funny enough, might've worked in the early 90's, but for a contemporary audience it just doesn't make the grade.

I've no doubt it might still appeal to some of the lower brow crowd on here, so fill yer boots, but I was left underwhelmed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 14, 2017)

The Good Place is delightful.


----------



## poului (Oct 14, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I've no doubt it might still appeal to some of the lower brow crowd on here, so fill yer boots, but I was left underwhelmed.



Oh, fuck off.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 15, 2017)

Low effort trolling surely, nobody's that dense.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2017)

He's joking ffs


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The Good Place is delightful.


I’m enjoying it. Far from appealing to the lower brow audience I think it’s probably the contrary. You need to think a bit deeper and look beyond the obvious.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2017)

Who knew 95% of TV critics are low brow simpletons...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2017)

There aren't many programmes that would have the teaching and discussing of ethics as their centre point.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 15, 2017)

Season 3 of Crazy Ex Girlfriend has started. I quite like The Good Place, I completely love Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> There aren't many programmes that would have the teaching and discussing of ethics as their centre point.


I actually think that Good Place is very similar to Gervais comedy,specifically The Invention if Lying and Derek. What you see is not what you get. You have to think deeper!  I think it’s brilliant series.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Season 3 of Crazy Ex Girlfriend has started. I quite like The Good Place, I completely love Crazy Ex Girlfriend.


Thanks for the heads up! We also loved the first two series of this, and have just watched ep 1 of the new series. Pretty good and did not disappoint 

On a semi related note, why are we being made to wait for new episodes of this and many other shows? One of the glories of Netflix was to be able to binge watch series as they were released whole. It feels as if fewer and fewer shows are made available instantly in their entirety. Grrr...


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 15, 2017)

T & P we get Crazy Ex the day after it airs in the US so I assume it's to do with differing license agreements or something.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 15, 2017)

Just watched series 1 of mindhunter. Excellent series about sequence killers. Ed Kemper. Fuck!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2017)

T & P said:


> Thanks for the heads up! We also loved the first two series of this, and have just watched ep 1 of the new series. Pretty good and did not disappoint
> 
> On a semi related note, why are we being made to wait for new episodes of this and many other shows? One of the glories of Netflix was to be able to binge watch series as they were released whole. It feels as if fewer and fewer shows are made available instantly in their entirety. Grrr...


Weekly episodes when it's in conjunction with a tv station.  Star Trek, Peaky Blinders, Orphan Black etc.  Netflix originals appear all at once.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Weekly episodes when it's in conjunction with a tv station.  Star Trek, Peaky Blinders, Orphan Black etc.  Netflix originals appear all at once.


Ah, that makes sense I guess. Still, for some reason I thought the likes of Crazy Ex Girlfriend would have been Netflix exclusive series. Never mind...


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> He's joking ffs


I would give credence to that if there had been a smiley.   

As it is it just looks like an up-his-own-arse piece of judgemental shite from someone who has decided that if they don't like something then others are at fault for not having the same opinion.   And I said 'looks like'.

For instance...that episode was called Existential Crisis...and a fair few characters had one.  It was cool.  Jahani's was about party planning ffs...party planning!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 15, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Watched the first two Ozark so far. So far so good. Please don’t tell me it gets shit.


Loved it. Got better and better I thought.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2017)

The Bad Batch - a watchable mess of a film set on the wrong side of the Mexican border somewhere in the future...and it's a bit bonkers.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 16, 2017)

Has anyone with a 4k TV upgraded their Netflix  account to the 4k option?

I just got a new tv and it instantly was trying to make me upgrade, I said no


----------



## InfoBurner (Oct 16, 2017)

A second vote for Mindhunter. A slow burner, no real shock or gore but the (portrayed real life) serial killers are truly disturbing when being interviewed. You get the thrill of Clarice meeting Hannibal in most episodes. Great dialogue and character progression. Reminds me of Mad Men.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 16, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> A second vote for Mindhunter. A slow burner, no real shock or gore but the (portrayed real life) serial killers are truly disturbing when being interviewed. You get the thrill of Clarice meeting Hannibal in most episodes. Great dialogue and character progression. Reminds me of Mad Men.



Looking forward to this...


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 18, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Has anyone with a 4k TV upgraded their Netflix  account to the 4k option?
> 
> I just got a new tv and it instantly was trying to make me upgrade, I said no


My mate just got an oled and upgraded his netflix.  The difference in quality is surprising and impressive.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 18, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> My mate just got an oled and upgraded his netflix.  The difference in quality is surprising and impressive.



Mine is just an LCD, budget couldn't stretch to an OLED or QLED

They looked seriously good though in Currys


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 18, 2017)

Dan U said:


> Mine is just an LCD, budget couldn't stretch to an OLED or QLED
> 
> They looked seriously good though in Currys


Well hopefully your brother dies like his did and you can get one....oh...wait...no.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2017)

InfoBurner said:


> A second vote for Mindhunter. A slow burner, no real shock or gore but the (portrayed real life) serial killers are truly disturbing when being interviewed. You get the thrill of Clarice meeting Hannibal in most episodes. Great dialogue and character progression. Reminds me of Mad Men.



For some reason I thought this was a comedy with Julian Barrat?!


----------



## magneze (Oct 18, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> For some reason I thought this was a comedy with Julian Barrat?!


That's Mindhorn.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 18, 2017)

The Sand Castle - surprisingly half decent war film set in Iraq where US soldiers try to fix irrigation for the locals.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Weekly episodes when it's in conjunction with a tv station.  Star Trek, Peaky Blinders, Orphan Black etc.  Netflix originals appear all at once.



I have noticed them tagging stuff as 'a netflix original series' when they've not made it themselves


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 18, 2017)

I never even looked at the good place because it looked shit from the picture and heaven, let alone limbo, isnt real you just die.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 18, 2017)

seriously, you know what I hate? police procedurals. And true life ones. They are boring and half the story is told at the lodge not on your netflix program

they should stop having them and instead get on with doing that Altered Carbon series we were  promised 2 years ago


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 18, 2017)

oh I been watching 'the confession tapes' actually, its pretty good cus the police procedurals are twisted


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> seriously, you know what I hate? police procedurals. And true life ones. They are boring and half the story is told at the lodge not on your netflix program
> 
> they should stop having them and instead get on with doing that Altered Carbon series we were  promised 2 years ago


it's coming in 2018:
Altered Carbon (TV Series 2017– ) - IMDb


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 18, 2017)

Netflix Originals are not necessarily available all at once.  Better Call Saul is a prime example of that


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 18, 2017)

They call anything uniquely available to Netflix a Netflix Original.  It may be it was on network TV in the USA but only on Netflix here


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2017)

I've just started watching Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. I'd heard its name, but didn't know what it was, and my interest was only piqued when a couple of days ago I saw a story about men getting upset online because of some song or something about making generalisations about men.

Anyway, I was _not_ expecting irreverent musical. I like it a lot.


----------



## camouflage (Oct 18, 2017)

Just wanted to say thanks to those who bigged-up The Good Place, I like it a lot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 18, 2017)

camouflage said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to those who bigged-up The Good Place, I like it a lot.


Thank fork you like it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Thank fork you like it.



The people who think it's a load of bullshirt are dead wrong.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 18, 2017)

Ash holes


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2017)

Ooh!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2017)

Enjoyed Ozark (recommended by marty21) It dragged a bit in places but entertaining.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 19, 2017)

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend keeps getting better and better. The scene where Paula and Scott talked/said/whatever the theme song was excellent. And now I know where that bisexual song I've seen all over the place comes from. I love Darryl and White Josh—they should have their own show.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Looking forward to this...


I've watcehd the first six - what a let-down. Blandly generic cop shit with utterly cliched characters (a hardheaded but ultimately supportive boss, a thrusting young do-gooder paired with an initially cynical older good ole boy character with a hidden back story demonstrating his good nature, local cops who say _i don't want none of that book learning_ and other characters straight out of the 30s _gee mister, i'll help you if you can make sure *of something for me*._


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I've watcehd the first six - what a let-down. Blandly generic cop shit with utterly cliched characters (a hardheaded but ultimately supportive boss, a thrusting young do-gooder paired with an initially cynical older good ole boy character with a hidden back story demonstrating his good nature, local cops who say _i don't want none of that book learning_ and other characters straight out of the 30s _gee mister, i'll help you if you can make sure *of something for me*._



oh


----------



## marshall (Oct 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I've watcehd the first six - what a let-down. Blandly generic cop shit with utterly cliched characters (a hardheaded but ultimately supportive boss, a thrusting young do-gooder paired with an initially cynical older good ole boy character with a hidden back story demonstrating his good nature, local cops who say _i don't want none of that book learning_ and other characters straight out of the 30s _gee mister, i'll help you if you can make sure *of something for me*._



Why watch six of them, didn't you twig after a couple?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2017)

marshall said:


> Why watch six of them, didn't you twig after a couple?


I thought it might improve based on the track record of the people involved. Which is why i'll watch the final four.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> and the one about ordinary New Yorkers especially.



"New York, I love you" ?  

That was my favourite, just absolutely bloody brilliant, great little character sketches, brilliantly circular, laugh out loud funny in a load of places. Although the whole thing has been basically fantastic so far, fingers crossed for a Season 3.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've just started watching Crazy Ex-Girlfriend. I'd heard its name, but didn't know what it was, and my interest was only piqued when a couple of days ago I saw a story about men getting upset online because of some song or something about making generalisations about men.
> 
> Anyway, I was _not_ expecting irreverent musical. I like it a lot.



The songs are pretty much all brilliant. Season 3 has got off to a good start too


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh and I enjoyed The Meyerowitz Stories Nice little study of family dynamics with Dustin Hoffman, Rebecca Miller, Ben Stiller and Adam Sandler ... I know, but hang on to your hats, _Adam Sandler isn't shit. _Turns out he can do a pretty decent straight role.


----------



## girasol (Oct 20, 2017)

Never really liked Sean Pean, and he comes out of this looking like a major arsehole with little regard for a woman's safety...

How a Mexican soap opera star became an political exile and human rights activist.  Quite gripping, I thought.  It's so new there are no comments/reviews on imdb yet!  It all started with a tweet...

*The Day I Met El Chapo: The Kate Del Castillo Story 
*
Sean Pean tried to stop it from being aired because he's shitting himself.  But even in the documentary the only thing he's accused of is not giving Kate the same journalist status he afforded himself and his cameramen, which would have meant she would have protected from prosecution by the government just like he was.
*Sean Penn lawyers warn Netflix over El Chapo documentary*


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> oh


But contained within all those cliches there's some great content and excellent dialogue(I'm easily pleased to be fair, good dialogue makes me happy) I think that's a pretty harsh review, watch the first and second episodes to see what you think- it may not be the best thing in the world but it's not utter shite. And i personally like a couple of creature comforts in my telly, because I'm perptually tired


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 22, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> The songs are pretty much all brilliant. Season 3 has got off to a good start too



I'm finding it dwindling a little mid-season 2 - there have been a couple of episodes where the songs have been a bit meh, around the time Rebecca and Paula's friendship is faltering, and when the new guy comes into the company. I trust it'll pick up in a bit though. I did like the song about the new owner, being all meta about whether he's just there to pick up flagging ratings and if he'll be gone in 3 episodes


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2017)

girasol said:


> Never really liked Sean Pean, and he comes out of this looking like a major arsehole with little regard for a woman's safety...
> 
> How a Mexican soap opera star became an political exile and human rights activist.  Quite gripping, I thought.  It's so new there are no comments/reviews on imdb yet!  It all started with a tweet...
> 
> ...


I started watching this and will continue, but was a bit tired for subtitles by the time I went to watch it. Mostly english but obviously theres subs needed at points.

What did crack me up is how this woman basically went full edge lord on twitter late one night (to make a point, in fairness- a valid one) and well hasn't that just snowballed....I don't even know how sean ties into this yet, but its a strange 21st century tale.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2017)

That guy in the second episode of Mindhunter is fucking real?

Edmund Kemper - Wikipedia


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 22, 2017)

Everybody featured is


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 22, 2017)

Help? I’ve just found out Tin Star is Sky Atlantic, which I don’t have. Any recommendations for someone who was going to watch that, just finished Ozark, loved Saul, BBad, Narcos...

I’ve tracked back about 10-12 pages in this thread but I’m not generally into American comedies, which seem to be the most mentioned things....

Thx in advance.

Oh I have Netflix and Amazon Prime btw.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Help? I’ve just found out Tin Star is Sky Atlantic, which I don’t have. Any recommendations for someone who was going to watch that, just finished Ozark, loved Saul, BBad, Narcos...
> 
> I’ve tracked back about 10-12 pages in this thread but I’m not generally into American comedies, which seem to be the most mentioned things....
> 
> ...


you might like Bloodline, Get Shorty or Mindhunter


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 22, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> you might like Bloodline, Get Shorty or Mindhunter



Thank you!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2017)

Soz, maybe Get Shorty isn't on Netflix - I get all my telly off of torrents


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Everybody featured is


Awesome.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 22, 2017)

I've just binged watched Travelers on a plane and really enjoyed it. Could be just because there was no other option though.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 23, 2017)

is that the sequel to snakes on a plane?


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 23, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm finding it dwindling a little mid-season 2 - there have been a couple of episodes where the songs have been a bit meh, around the time Rebecca and Paula's friendship is faltering, and when the new guy comes into the company. I trust it'll pick up in a bit though. I did like the song about the new owner, being all meta about whether he's just there to pick up flagging ratings and if he'll be gone in 3 episodes



Well, conversely the songs in S3 E2 are all really good, but it feels like it's at the expense of the rest it, I may have spoken to soon when I said we were off to a good start ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

I enjoyed 'Being Canadian' because it made me laugh, one comedian bloke does a roadtrip across the canadian provinces to find out what it means to be canadian. Fluff really, theres no history or politics* but he see's lots of things and talks about canadian myths and so on to famous people. Shatner was as ever on another planet.


* he did mention that the Canadians like to claim they burned down the Whitehouse during the war of 1812. But maties, you did that under the flag of britain, king george commands and ye obey.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 23, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> * he did mention that the Canadians like to claim they burned down the Whitehouse during the war of 1812. But maties, you did that under the flag of britain, king george commands and ye obey.



And Washington was occupied by an expeditionary force sent from Wellington's Peninsular Army, so not Canadian at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2017)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> And Washington was occupied by an expeditionary force sent from Wellington's Peninsular Army, so not Canadian at all.


lol their biggest martial boast is a lie


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 23, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Help? I’ve just found out Tin Star is Sky Atlantic, which I don’t have. Any recommendations for someone who was going to watch that, just finished Ozark, loved Saul, BBad, Narcos...
> 
> I’ve tracked back about 10-12 pages in this thread but I’m not generally into American comedies, which seem to be the most mentioned things....
> 
> ...



I'd give Banshee a try, you'll know after the first couple of episodes whether it's for you or not.

EDIT - scratch that, I missed I was on the Netflix thread, don't think it's on there unfortunately.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 23, 2017)

fucthest8 said:


> Well, conversely the songs in S3 E2 are all really good, but it feels like it's at the expense of the rest it, I may have spoken to soon when I said we were off to a good start ...



One interesting thing about the show is it gives me curious earworms.

All day today I've been wandering around singing under my breath "I gave you... a UTI."


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 24, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> That guy in the second episode of Mindhunter is fucking real?
> 
> Edmund Kemper - Wikipedia




That's a great show . There needs to be more episodes of this now because I've watched them all. not enough for a proper weekend binge . Doubt I'll ever be watching it with my mum though ..not that I've got mum issues or anything . 

I started watching Hannibal after that one . Mads Mikkelsens very good in it , basically carries the show, Lawrence Fishburne is ok . Has his moments . The guy playing the Will Graham character however seriously gets on my tits . Keeps gurning, looks like he'd scream if someone popped a paper bag . The original Graham character in Red Dragon was a troubled soul but mostly brooded quietly and sullenly ...This guys just fucking doolally and keeps endlessly whinging about how much his job / gift upsets him, while pulling endless faces .  Don't like him and can't suspend my disbelief sufficiently when he's doing his thing . Some good storylines though around the first killers daughter and still worth watching for the performance Mikkelsen puts in . Almost seems like someone wrote a good half to every episode for the Lecter character and someone else wrote a slightly crap other half . Sticking with it in hope .

Eddie Izzard also gave me suspension of disbelief issues too . And that mushroom garden bit almost made me boke .


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> ..not that I've got mum issues or anything . ...


----------



## daaha (Oct 24, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


>


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 24, 2017)

daaha said:


>


Welcome to urban


----------



## daaha (Oct 24, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Welcome to urban



thanks friend.


----------



## bemused (Oct 24, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Mads Mikkelsens very good in it , basically carries the show, [..]



He's one of those actors who I'll watch anything he's in - always good value.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2017)

Watched the whole of American Vandal last night. Mrs Frank was not happy with the ending but I thought the whole thing was pitched perfectly, played almost completely straight and relying on satirical touches more than obvious jokes. 

There are some real ideas and themes in it too, about the petty villainy and corruption of teachers and the absurdity and arbitrary cruelty of school in general.


----------



## smee22 (Oct 24, 2017)

So Mindhunter is actually really good then??

(Mentally I can't separate it from 'Mindhorn' to take it seriously!)


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2017)

smee22 said:


> So Mindhunter is actually really good then??
> 
> (Mentally I can't separate it from 'Mindhorn' to take it seriously!)


Yes, very good. I binge watched (sorry, OU) the first ten episodes over the weekend, and have just one to go. Like others have said a bit slow burning, but good story and very solid performances.


----------



## smee22 (Oct 24, 2017)

T & P said:


> Yes, very good. I binge watched (sorry, OU) the first ten episodes over the weekend, and have just one to go. Like others have said a bit slow burning, but good story and very solid performances.



Oh wow, this is definitely next on the hitlist.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2017)

I watched People Just Do Nothing in its entirety on Saturday night. Fucking ace.


----------



## hegley (Oct 25, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> That guy in the second episode of Mindhunter is fucking real?
> 
> Edmund Kemper - Wikipedia


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2017)

hegley said:


>



Scary.   Cheers.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2017)

Just finished Mindhunter.

Quality Fincher.  My youngest daughter (22) is a bit obsessed with serial killers, starting to see the fascination myself now.   That was pretty compelling.  I was a bit meh about the protagonist's social lives but it expanded well and kept within the dialogue.

Apparently it was filmed with a specific camera to give it its look.


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2017)

I was checking out Ed Kemper on Wiki. It's disturbing how intelligent, polite and agreeable such a man is said to be.

I thought the actor who plays him was fucking great. Then again I cannot particularly fault any performance on that series. I am glad to see a second season has been commissioned.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 26, 2017)

pengaleng said:


> oh I been watching 'the confession tapes' actually, its pretty good cus the police procedurals are twisted


Watched "The Long shot" in a similar vein about a man wrongly accused, and only way he can prove his innocence is to find himself on film watching a Dodgers game!


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 26, 2017)

Yeah he was lucky enough to be caught in the background of a Curb Your Enthusiasm shoot wasn't he?   I've not seen it but remember reading about him.

e2a:  It's just "Long Shot" though.  "The Long Shot" is different.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 26, 2017)

Watched that episode last week "The carpool lane" and was thinking about this. I'll give it a go.


----------



## smee22 (Oct 26, 2017)

I started watching it! It took me a couple of episodes to realise it's meant to be set in the 70s? I love it when TV shows go for subtlety with historic character costumes and scenery, rather than everyone parading about in platforms and flares... it just feels a bit more genuine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2017)

My broadband is down. I was planning on bingeing on Star Trek TNG. 

I've been onto the provider. It better be up again in time for The Good Place tomorrow.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> My broadband is down. I was planning on bingeing on Star Trek TNG.
> 
> I've been onto the provider. It better be up again in time for The Good Place tomorrow.


Are you posting via carrier pigeon?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2017)

magneze said:


> Are you posting via carrier pigeon?


4G. So don't be posting any huge pics.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> My broadband is down. I was planning on bingeing on Star Trek TNG.
> 
> I've been onto the provider. It better be up again in time for The Good Place tomorrow.


danny la rouge  - next time it's up, download a load of episodes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2017)

sojourner said:


> danny la rouge  - next time it's up, download a load of episodes.


You can do that?


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 27, 2017)

Yes, officially via Netflix, or unofficially through torrent.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 27, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> You can do that?



Only on certain devices and and PCs with Windows 10


----------



## girasol (Oct 30, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I started watching this and will continue, but was a bit tired for subtitles by the time I went to watch it. Mostly english but obviously theres subs needed at points.
> 
> What did crack me up is how this woman basically went full edge lord on twitter late one night (to make a point, in fairness- a valid one) and well hasn't that just snowballed....I don't even know how sean ties into this yet, but its a strange 21st century tale.


It was a wine fuelled post as well! Don't drink and tweet!  She says she had 'a glass of wine' iirc... I bet it was a large one!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> You can do that?


Aye  I always get a box coming up when I'm on it, asking me if I want to download stuff.  We suffer totally shit broadband at the weekend round our way - Sundays you're lucky to even get a fucking signal tbh. So I tend to download a lot of stuff for that reason.



Nanker Phelge said:


> Only on certain devices and and PCs with Windows 10


Do you have Windows10 danny la rouge ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Aye  I always get a box coming up when I'm on it, asking me if I want to download stuff.  We suffer totally shit broadband at the weekend round our way - Sundays you're lucky to even get a fucking signal tbh. So I tend to download a lot of stuff for that reason.
> 
> 
> Do you have Windows10 danny la rouge ?


Em, I watch it on my smart TV or (if mrs LR is watching something I don't like) on my phone. So it's not Windows 10 I'd be checking for but "certain devices".


----------



## emanymton (Oct 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Em, I watch it on my smart TV or (if mrs LR is watching something I don't like) on my phone. So it's not Windows 10 I'd be checking for but "certain devices".


You should be able to download to your phone, but not the TV.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2017)

The Good Place episodes are too short


----------



## Chz (Nov 4, 2017)

T & P said:


> The Good Place episodes are too short


Nah, that's part of why I like it. There are far too many hour-long things out there where I just don't have the attention span on a week-day evening to watch them.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 4, 2017)

T & P said:


> The Good Place episodes are too short


"Goodbye Mommy Girlfriend"


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 5, 2017)

Hannibal was fucking mental . Strong stomach needed in parts , especially that stuff with Mason Verger . Got quite dark . Worth a watch if serial killers float your boat .


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 5, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Hannibal was fucking mental . Strong stomach needed in parts , especially that stuff with Mason Verger . Got quite dark . Worth a watch if serial killers float your boat .


It's also beautiful.  The camera-work, the food, some of the deaths.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 5, 2017)

Been watching Longmire, fun albeit fairly superficial police programme set in Wyoming which is surprisingly forward thinking on the historical and present day relations between indigenous Americans and white Americans.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

I just watched the first episode of Alias Grace - based on the Margaret Atwood novel and the real life case of Grace Marks. I'm really impressed by it so far -its nicely shot and subtly acted - too complex to binge watch mind.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 6, 2017)

just started watching Norsemen , fucking hilarious.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 7, 2017)

I’m watching ‘How to get away with murder’ , I’m about 7 episodes in a short space of time. I guess I like it.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm really not feeling the Good Place love. So fucking twee. It reminds of the Cosby Show with its lame attempt at philosophy. The only good thing is Janet. All the rest of the characters are fucking arseholes.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm watching Power. It's a certain level of silly but I'm enjoying it. Searched the thread and this is the only mention?



OneStrike said:


> Can anyone give me a verdict on Power. A mate has watched 2 seasons (series!) of it this weekend and is hyping it, however he's loved some utter drivel in the past and gets punched in the head for a living, thoughts anyone?



It's not clever but I like it.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2017)

Could someone tag me when the season of crazy ex girlfriend has finished please? I'd like to binge it.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I'm really not feeling the Good Place love. So fucking twee. It reminds of the Cosby Show with its lame attempt at philosophy. The only good thing is Janet. *All the rest of the characters are fucking arseholes*.


 Well, at the end of the day the rest of the characters are either demons or people condemned to Hell for being dicks, so that should not come as a surprise


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 7, 2017)

Watched Bronson, wasn't impressed frankly . Tom Hardys willy kept flapping about .

Just found " Weiner " , which I've been looking forward to seeing for ages . Saving that for the weekend . Too busy with work to sit and relax .


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 7, 2017)

Casually Red said:


> Hardys willy kept flapping about .
> 
> [...]
> 
> " Weiner " , which I've been looking forward to seeing for ages  .


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2017)

Oooh.

I liked the transition from S1 to S2 in The Good Place. Perked it up just as I was flagging...


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 7, 2017)

wtfftw said:


> I'm watching Power. It's a certain level of silly but I'm enjoying it. Searched the thread and this is the only mention?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clever but I like it.


Except now I've seen 50 cents bum.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 7, 2017)

Small amounts of Jason Manzoutkis are always welcome, that was a fun episode of The Good Place. 

I've started watching Disjointed, starring Kathy Bates as an ex hippie Pot Dispensary owner, it's both awful and hilarious if stoned, do with that as you will.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2017)

Is Weeds any good?


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 8, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> It's also beautiful.  The camera-work, the food, some of the deaths.



And the stag ...and the black antler dude . 

I liked that guy Mikkelsen  before seeing it . I'm a confirmed fan after this .


----------



## Chz (Nov 8, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Is Weeds any good?


It starts well. Wears pretty thin a few series in, though.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 8, 2017)

I stopped watching midway through the third season.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Is Weeds any good?


Same as others. It was good for first few series then got boring.

Is it on UK Netflix?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Same as others. It was good for first few series then got boring.
> 
> Is it on UK Netflix?



I'm may well be; we don't have UK Netflix.


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2017)

Snippets of information are starting to come out about S2 of the rather excellent A Series of Unfortunate Events. Coming in 2018 but no idea when exactly. Looking forward to that a lot.


----------



## Winot (Nov 10, 2017)

The Meyrowitz Stories - Noam Baumbach’s latest - a Woody Allenish family psychodrama with a touch of The Royal Tenenbaums. Excellent ensemble acting from Dustin Hoffman, Adam Sandler, Emma Thompson and Ben Stiller.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

I've started sending season 1 of Wanted and am really enjoying it - 2 very different women thrown together on the run across Australia from murderously corrupt cops with a holdall full of the cop's cash!


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> I've started sending season 1 of Wanted and am really enjoying it - 2 very different women thrown together on the run across Australia from murderously corrupt cops with a holdall full of the cop's cash!


Cheers for this. We started watching it but seem to have forgotten about it. How far in are you?


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers for this. We started watching it but seem to have forgotten about it. How far in are you?


Just the first three episodes


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> Just the first three episodes


Ok, we've only watched the first. It's not a comedy, right? I couldn't figure out what it was trying to be.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, we've only watched the first. It's not a comedy, right? I couldn't figure out what it was trying to be.


It does have some lighter moments so it has got a few laughs from me (more than the good place has) - but its mostly about the chase and the interaction/character development of Lola and Chelsea, i wouldn't say it was a comedy or even a comedy drama.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2017)

Yeah, that's what I hoped. We'll give it another go. Thanks.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2017)

So apparently there is a mid-season break for The Good Place


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 10, 2017)

T & P said:


> So apparently there is a mid-season break for The Good Place


And Star Trek.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2017)

why do they do that? is there some sportball going or summat?


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> And Star Trek.


You serious?

Nooooooo!


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> why do they do that? is there some sportball going or summat?


It's something that I never noticed until the last few years, but now seems commonplace. Annoying as fuck, in particular if the episodes are all filmed and ready to go.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> why do they do that? is there some sportball going or summat?



US TV is fucking mental with scheduling*. It's Thanksgiving coming up, so there's a break until January?  Netflix can only show what is available to show, and that means there's another Star Trek: Discovery this weekend, and the next is in January.

* It's a very different production model though, stuff will get canned if it isn't doing well enough in a way that UK productions generally don't.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 11, 2017)

I have just discovered Always Sunny.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 12, 2017)

1922 - Stephen King adaptation, very good even if you can work out what's going to happen at the end.

It's got the detective from the Expanse so you may call him a welwalla at some point.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 20, 2017)

I know I always mention this programme but as of halfway through the third series, musical comedy Crazy Ex Girlfriend is the most honest, unflinching, realistic and moving (yet very funny) depiction of mental illness I have ever seen. It's amazing.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 20, 2017)

I am loving Alias Grace.

Also totally agree Plumdaff about CXG. It’s gone quite dark but is still funny and touching at the same time. I really hope Greg comes back!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 20, 2017)

Started Ozark yesterday. Enjoyed the first couple. Bateman is great in them, and directed the first 2 and final 2 eps - Shall certainly stick with this show.


----------



## Bonesy (Nov 20, 2017)

Just started watching Ozark, brilliant show. Jason Bateman is a revelation in it.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Nov 22, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> I have just discovered Always Sunny.



Properly funny. DeVito is excellent.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2017)

Watched the first 20 minutes of Punisher and found it turgid, generic rubbish. Anyone want to watch the whole thing and let me know if I should bother?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Watched the first 20 minutes of Punisher and found it turgid, generic rubbish. Anyone want to watch the whole thing and let me know if I should bother?


Episode 3, Kandahar, should change your mind.  However it's a very violent franchise.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 22, 2017)

Finished watching The Sinner last night. It takes a while to get going (it picks up in episode 3) and it's a bit dark in places but it's definitely worth a watch. A different take on a murder mystery, you know who did it but not why, which is more interesting than it sounds and a decent ending.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Watched the first 20 minutes of Punisher and found it turgid, generic rubbish. Anyone want to watch the whole thing and let me know if I should bother?



70% wife flashbacks, 20% war flashbacks 10% shooting people in the face.

still watching tho


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 22, 2017)

That new "Jim and Andy" film about jim carrey playing andy kaufman is awesome.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 22, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> That new "Jim and Andy" film about jim carrey playing andy kaufman is awesome.


I've been waiting for it to come out after hearing good things a while back; hopefully going to catch it over the next couple of days.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 22, 2017)

It is pretty trippy.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 22, 2017)

Not "pretty patterns" trippy, more like "everyone is wearing the face of your father and calling your life a failure" trippy.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2017)

Another vote for The Punisher. Don't judge it by the first episode, it gets so much better afterwards...


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 23, 2017)

Just finished The Sinner, there is a slowness to it but stick with it as it’s a good watch.

I skimmed an article on Godless today which sounds good but not watched it myself.


----------



## chilango (Nov 23, 2017)

Ooh. _The Force Awakens_ is on Netflix now. A rewatch beckons.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 23, 2017)

chilango said:


> Ooh. _The Force Awakens_ is on Netflix now. A rewatch beckons.


Oooooh, indeed! I'd been looking for how to rewatch it ahead of Ep VII, and was thinking I'd probably have to pay for it somehow


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 23, 2017)

There's a show just popped up on Netflix called Salvation. The premise piqued my interest: a young MIT grad student discovers an asteroid headed for impact with the Earth in six months time - an Extinction Level Event - but the government knows too and is keeping it quiet. OK, that's been done before, but it can be fun.

Reader, it is not fun.

It's the biggest load of scientifically illiterate, techno-libertarian-billionaire-superhero wank I've ever seen. "The government can't develop a working EM drive in two days, but I - a thinly disguised Elon Musk-alike - can!"

It makes Armageddon look like a quiet, thoughtful meditation on mortality, endeavour and sacrifice in comparison.

Avoid.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 23, 2017)

I've been watching documentaries
Meru - very good
Meru (film) - Wikipedia
One of US - interesting and moving
One of Us (2017 film) - Wikipedia
Long Shot - fascinating, like a fictional detour script rather than a true story
Larry David and death row: the amazing tale of how Curb saved one man's life


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 23, 2017)

Shot In The Dark is well worth your time.  It's about the "stringers" in L.A.   Stringers are those who sit around in their cars listening to police scanners and heading off with their cameras to anything they think will sell as news to the TV News Networks.  It's really good.


Godless looks pretty good too.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 25, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've been watching documentaries
> Meru - very good
> Meru (film) - Wikipedia



I appear to accidentally be watching this, given mountain climbing does nothing to interest me overly it's fascinating.


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2017)

I’m watching Meru right now too!!!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 25, 2017)

I had to go off for half an hour 20mins before the end which broke the spell a bit but that was pretty awesome. I'm pretty impressed they managed to do the photography between them too, stunning.

But also they are absolutely batshit crazy!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 26, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One of US - interesting and moving
> One of Us (2017 film) - Wikipedia



That was a bit of a different theme wasn't it ... made me cry  

Don't think I can cope with your third suggestion now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2017)

wiskey said:


> That was a bit of a different theme wasn't it ... made me cry
> 
> Don't think I can cope with your third suggestion now




The third one is shorter and also happier, well kind of!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I had to go off for half an hour 20mins before the end which broke the spell a bit but that was pretty awesome. I'm pretty impressed they managed to do the photography between them too, stunning.
> 
> But also they are absolutely batshit crazy!


It is a fascinating look into a world that I know nothing about and had not that much interest in tbh.

It did get me googling how professional climbers make their money!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 26, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It is a fascinating look into a world that I know nothing about and had not that much interest in tbh.
> 
> It did get me googling how professional climbers make their money!



Actually I've seen a few really interesting climbing docs, so I guess I do find it interesting ... but from the comfort of my own home 



QueenOfGoths said:


> It did get me googling how professional climbers make their money!


I'm going to hazard a guess that Conrad is sponsored by North Face


----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 26, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> Just finished The Sinner, there is a slowness to it but stick with it as it’s a good watch.
> 
> I skimmed an article on Godless today which sounds good but not watched it myself.



Fair amount of disbelief needs to be suspended, but the wallpaper was nice.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 26, 2017)

One of Us was very good, but so awfully enraging and sad. That phonecall at the end. That law seems almost designed to entrap spouses fleeing abuse


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 27, 2017)

Finished The Punisher.  It had much more depth than I was expecting, Bernthal really brings an element of pathos to the character.

There is so much violence early on that it can feel uncomfortable.   In the later episodes you're hoping like hell he brings that violence to some people.  So it was well written.   It takes time to let you see into the mind of damaged soldiers, the effects of war on their families.

Logan from Westworld plays pretty boy.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> Finished The Punisher.  It had much more depth than I was expecting, Bernthal really brings an element of pathos to the character.
> 
> There is so much violence early on that it can feel uncomfortable.   In the later episodes you're hoping like hell he brings that violence to some people.  So it was well written.   It takes time to let you see into the mind of damaged soldiers, the effects of war on their families.
> 
> Logan from Westworld plays pretty boy.



In terms of sheer enjoyment and "must watch next episode", where does it fit, would you say, on a scale of Daredevil to Iron Fist?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 27, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> In terms of sheer enjoyment and "must watch next episode", where does it fit, would you say, on a scale of Daredevil to Iron Fist?


It's not really part of them.  He's not shackled by morals like DD but he is traumatised like JJ.  DD is still the best, JJ is still up there at the top as well.  But Punisher terrifies you and breaks your heart at the same time.  So it easily sits in the top 3.  If you can handle the start.   It begins to make more sense from episode 3, Kandahar, once you see that the narrative and character becomes more understandable.

He's the one you'd never want coming after you.  I mean...seriously.  He'll fuck you up 10 times more than any of the Defenders.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2017)

As per usual, we are years behind everyone else, and so have just started watching the first season of Stranger Things. Fuck ME, that's like the ultimate crack of the binge world innit?! We rattled through 5 episodes on Saturday night!   Love love love it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 27, 2017)

I watched first episode of Punisher. It was alright. I'll stick with it for a bit. I got bored of Iron Fist, but will finish. Luke Cage was too long, but had some good moments.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 27, 2017)

Watched the first 5 or 6 episodes of Master Of None, very funny and well-observed in many places, acting is ropey but I understand not everyone is a pro and there's a fair bit of improv.

The Colin Salmon scenes made me laugh til I coughed 

Trundling through Punisher (ep 3 done) but it hasn't grabbed me yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 27, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Watched the first 5 or 6 episodes of Master Of None, very funny and well-observed in many places, acting is ropey but I understand not everyone is a pro and there's a fair bit of improv.


Series one is great. Series two is more patchy, with a couple of pretty boring episodes early on, but it regains its form later in the run. I was worried it wouldn't, bit it did. The music is fantastic.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 27, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Series one is great. Series two is more patchy, with a couple of pretty boring episodes early on, but it regains its form later in the run. I was worried it wouldn't, bit it did. The music is fantastic.



Forgot to mention the soundtrack, yeah, that was noticeably well done.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 27, 2017)

Runuways

its a marvel thing. Like dawsons creek meets teen titans. Avoid


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched first episode of Punisher. It was alright. I'll stick with it for a bit. I got bored of Iron Fist, but will finish. Luke Cage was too long, but had some good moments.


Punisher gets much better so do stick with it. In fact, in retrospect the first episode now seems poor formulaic crap compared with the rest of the series.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2017)

T & P said:


> Punisher gets much better so do stick with it. In fact, in retrospect the first episode now seems poor formulaic crap compared with the rest of the series.


I got as far as 3 and then made a bit of a decision not to carry on. It was just grim. I don't feel any sympathy with him. And the violence was horrible. Does any of that change?


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 28, 2017)

I started Punisher at work last night with a colleague but I didn’t like the violence or sounds from the violence so just closed my eyes. That’s prob due to being tired & needing something gentler to watch. 

I watched & thouroughly enjoyed Godless.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> I got as far as 3 and then made a bit of a decision not to carry on. It was just grim. I don't feel any sympathy with him. And the violence was horrible. Does any of that change?


If you find the violence unsettling I wouldn't bother.  You get used to it but it doesn't change.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 28, 2017)

chandlerp said:


> Shot In The Dark is well worth your time.  It's about the "stringers" in L.A.   Stringers are those who sit around in their cars listening to police scanners and heading off with their cameras to anything they think will sell as news to the TV News Networks.  It's really good.


Loving this.


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2017)

tommers said:


> I got as far as 3 and then made a bit of a decision not to carry on. It was just grim. I don't feel any sympathy with him. And the violence was horrible. Does any of that change?


Oh, if you don't like violence then deffo don't watch it. The change I was referring to was more to do with the formulaic feel of the first episode (wronged anti-hero now living a humble anonymous life stepping up to save the day) transforming into a better written and less cliche-ridden story. But yes, it's grim and violent.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2017)

crossthebreeze said:


> I just watched the first episode of Alias Grace - based on the Margaret Atwood novel and the real life case of Grace Marks. I'm really impressed by it so far -its nicely shot and subtly acted - too complex to binge watch mind.


Just finished this; it's excellent. Subtle is just the right word.
Couldn't help giggling at  the "Sean Connery in Indiana Jones" impersonator casting for Mr Kinnaire


----------



## crossthebreeze (Dec 1, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Just finished this; it's excellent. Subtle is just the right word.
> Couldn't help giggling at  the "Sean Connery in Indiana Jones" impersonator casting for Mr Kinnaire


I know - i thought that was a bit funny too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 1, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> I started Punisher at work last night with a colleague but I didn’t like the violence



Did you know anything about The Punisher beforehand?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 1, 2017)

All episodes of DARK available today. You'll need to put the smartphone down thou, as it's subtitled!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 1, 2017)

Been watching Godless. Slow developing Western but seems good so far.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 1, 2017)

Have just done season 1 of The Good Place. I quite enjoyed that. Will do season 2 but of course I'm annoyed that it's not complete at the moment.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2017)

Started War Machine thinking it was the first episode of a series, turns out it's a 2 hour film


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2017)

Mogden said:


> Have just done season 1 of The Good Place. I quite enjoyed that. Will do season 2 but of course I'm annoyed that it's not complete at the moment.


They're sweet but short so you''ll probably do the available S2 episodes in an afternoon.

And then you'll have to suck it up and wait like the rest of us. And no sympathy here... we've been waiting for longer than you


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 2, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did you know anything about The Punisher beforehand?




No , just came up on my Netflix. I think I needed something more gentle. Recently we have been watching Louis Theroux documentaries whilst on nights. He had quite a soothing voice & I feel like I’m learning something. This was dark & noisy. I may try & watch again but just not as a background thing. Think we did about 3 episodes.


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 2, 2017)

Started Mindhunter tonight and would recommend wholeheartedly so far.


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2017)

The Punisher is a weird superhero for them to make a TV series about. He doesn't have any superpowers for a start.  He's just a fucked up ex special forces right wing dickhead. He has literally no redeeming features. He's a vigilante who kills people he's "pretty sure" have committed a crime but we're never really told what, outside of them being in a motorbike gang or possibly selling drugs or something. In the first or second episode he kills about ten people for playing cards. Meanwhile the armed robber is let off because he gave him a sandwich once.

I'm not sure this is laudable.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 2, 2017)

cybershot said:


> All episodes of DARK available today. You'll need to put the smartphone down thou, as it's subtitled!



Have you started it? It's on my list. It looks great.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2017)

tommers said:


> The Punisher is a weird superhero for them to make a TV series about. He doesn't have any superpowers for a start.  He's just a fucked up ex special forces right wing dickhead. He has literally no redeeming features. He's a vigilante who kills people he's "pretty sure" have committed a crime but we're never really told what, outside of them being in a motorbike gang or possibly selling drugs or something. In the first or second episode he kills about ten people for playing cards. Meanwhile the armed robber is let off because he gave him a sandwich once.
> 
> I'm not sure this is laudable.


I see what you mean, but i’m starting to suffer from superhero fatigue myself with so many damn films and series coming up in the last 10-15 years, most of which covering your average whiter-than-white knight in a shiny armour.

So I for one am grateful for a more complex and darker protagonist and story. A bit like what Rogue One is to the Star Wars universe I guess.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2017)

I don't think he is that complex though. And theres to many flashbacks. I actually didn't mind him on DD that much, but this is self pitying murder shite. And I don't like his adams apple either.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 3, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't think he is that complex though. And theres to many flashbacks. I actually didn't mind him on DD that much, but this is self pitying murder shite. And I don't like his adams apple either.


I thought the Punisher story in Daredevil was pretty good. The Punisher series was very weak in comparison,


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2017)

cybershot said:


> All episodes of DARK available today. You'll need to put the smartphone down thou, as it's subtitled!


this is a good thing! if you claim to have watched something while looking at your phone, you're a liar


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 3, 2017)

girasol said:


> So I've had time to explore Netflix lately, here are some more gems I found
> Harold and Maude (I had watched it before, but watched it again yesterday, it has stood the test of time!  So so very good!)



Back in 2009, I was at a co-worker's house one day and her daughter had Netflix on. I told the kid she needed to watch Harold & Maude and we all ended up watching it. It's a cult movie that never gets old.



Tooter said:


> Also enjoyed 'Berts Buzz' brilliant



Agreed! You can tell how little Burt cared about being famous!



fucthest8 said:


> Oh and I enjoyed The Meyerowitz Stories Nice little study of family dynamics with Dustin Hoffman, Rebecca Miller, Ben Stiller and Adam Sandler ... I know, but hang on to your hats, _Adam Sandler isn't shit. _Turns out he can do a pretty decent straight role.



It was okay... wasn't complete shit, but still droning. Sandler having a straight role was interesting but not something I've got to say he truly excelled at.

But the shittiest series to not watch is The Ranch with Ashton Kutcher, Sam Eliot and Danny Masterson. It's all canned laugh tracks and seems too forced. I don't know why it went past one season.

Regarding Grace & Frankie: Sam Waterston and a stroke - yeah, he definitely seems like he's working through some mental and physical challenges. 

Someone mentioned Disjointed (which was spastic in some places, but good on Kathy Bates for giving it a go), and recently One Of Us. The latter was recommended to me and my mum last weekend and made me realise how much I still don't like Hasidic Jews... although no religion is exempt from having their issues,

My recs on US Netflix:
1 documentary - Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead (2010) about an Aussie going on a juice fast for 60 days across the United States and gaining a cult following (in the end) and calling his diet the Reboot diet.

1 standup - Dana Carvey: Straight White Male, 60 (2016) because it's Dana Carvey and he's got a bit towards the end about smartphones that's truly hysterical.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 3, 2017)

Dp


----------



## cybershot (Dec 3, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Have you started it? It's on my list. It looks great.



Just need to finish off dr foster first.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 3, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Just finished this; it's excellent. Subtle is just the right word.
> Couldn't help giggling at  the "Sean Connery in Indiana Jones" impersonator casting for Mr Kinnaire



It's the bloke from Due South! 

I liked Alias Grace a lot, really though provoking.



cybershot said:


> All episodes of DARK available today. You'll need to put the smartphone down thou, as it's subtitled!



Annoyingly when I started watching it through my PS4 I got the dubbed version, which really grated. Much better now I figured out how to switch it back to German and subtitles


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 3, 2017)

cybershot said:


> All episodes of DARK available today. You'll need to put the smartphone down thou, as it's subtitled!


This is getting seriously good feedback*.  Will give it a shot later today after errands.

*86%/91% on RT just one example.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 5, 2017)

Just finished episode 5 of DARK and I'm hooked! 
Thought it would be subtitled but it's dubbed and I'm finally used to it. It's really, very good.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2017)

Finished Strangers Things S2 - fucking brilliant. Loved it so much!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2017)

Rome is on netflix. Pre GoT era HBO, and its great. I watched it all at air date so have forgotten most of the dialouge and subplots but the characters and major plot beats keep coming back to me
special props for Mark Anthony, a barely socialised monster and the equally wrong Attia of the julli as a properly evil roman matriarch


----------



## marshall (Dec 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Been watching Godless. Slow developing Western but seems good so far.



It IS slow, like 15 mins on breaking a horse, but really enjoyed it. The baddie and his gang truly are godless.


----------



## marshall (Dec 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Rome is on netflix. Pre GoT era HBO, and its great. I watched it all at air date so have forgotten most of the dialouge and subplots but the characters and major plot beats keep coming back to me
> special props for Mark Anthony, a barely socialised monster and the equally wrong Attia of the julli as a properly evil roman matriarch



Yeh, loved this too, Attia was monstrous, if I recall she properly went to town on Caesar's ex.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 6, 2017)

Saffy said:


> Just finished episode 5 of DARK and I'm hooked!
> Thought it would be subtitled but it's dubbed and I'm finally used to it. It's really, very good.



Is it subtitled? I can't do dubs!


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Dec 6, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> Is it subtitled? I can't do dubs!


I watch this in German with English subtitles.
I can’t do dubs either.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> Rome is on netflix. Pre GoT era HBO, and its great. I watched it all at air date so have forgotten most of the dialouge and subplots but the characters and major plot beats keep coming back to me
> special props for Mark Anthony, a barely socialised monster and the equally wrong Attia of the julli as a properly evil roman matriarch


Born just a little too early to enjoy the success it deserved. With GoT viewing numbers it could have run and run.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

mystic pyjamas said:


> I watch this in German with English subtitles.
> I can’t do dubs either.



I'm guessing you can choose between them somehow?

Edit: yes, you can change between whatever combination of audio and subtitles you want in the app.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 6, 2017)

Can you change it to subtitled? On God I've just watched 5 episodes with them being dubbed! 
I'll try and change it tonight.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't know how easy it is to do on the ps3/ps4 app (I use the ps3 thingy to watch on the telly downstairs most of the time), but you click on the speech bubble icon on the bar at the bottom on the web app. Then you can choose to your heart's content.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 6, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Born just a little too early to enjoy the success it deserved. With GoT viewing numbers it could have run and run.


yeah I recall it being hurried to a crap end. See also: Deadwood. And Carnivale. Although they were just left hanging in the wind completely


----------



## bimble (Dec 6, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Been watching Godless. Slow developing Western but seems good so far.


Just started this. It's really beautiful to look at and i'm enjoying the slowness.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2017)

Finished Godless last night and feeling bereft now. I loved it, strangely meditative beautifully shot western.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2017)

had to be in the right place for season 2 of the Good Place. That is, in a silly mood. Binged it to the penultimate episode. Its still funny.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 9, 2017)

bimble said:


> Finished Godless last night and feeling bereft now. I loved it, strangely meditative beautifully shot western.



I thought it was great. It's a genre that's really out of fashion, so was nice to see if with a slightly more modern take and some good female characters.


----------



## Silas Loom (Dec 9, 2017)

Saffy said:


> Just finished episode 5 of DARK and I'm hooked!
> Thought it would be subtitled but it's dubbed and I'm finally used to it. It's really, very good.



Hmm. Don't recommend.



Spoiler



Three episodes in, and even after finding the subtitling option, this show seems risible. Everything that was natural and sweet about 80s retro in Stranger Things seems forced and contrived here. All the horror stuff - the dead birds, the Clockwork Orange contraption on the ginger kid, the flickering lights - is just silly. 

None of the characters make sense. I'll carry on watching to see whether the copper has any interest, at all, in the giant drug stash he's just found, and whether there's a sensible explanation for no-one having noticed the hidden secret door into the Springfield nuclear plant until now, or why anyone would keep their heels on to climb down a rope into a pit, but I feel horribly cheated by Netflix and by Urban.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 9, 2017)

Tis the season to be dismembered: -







Cool as fuck poster, though it's not an actual screenshot from the movie, as there are no boobs on show.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 11, 2017)

Quite enjoying Punisher. It's not the relentless violence fest that some people have made it out to be.


----------



## tommers (Dec 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> Finished Godless last night and feeling bereft now. I loved it, strangely meditative beautifully shot western.


Yeah, just finished it now. I thought it was excellent.


----------



## bimble (Dec 11, 2017)

tommers said:


> Yeah, just finished it now. I thought it was excellent.


I keep thinking about it still (Godless), in some ways it was really old fashioned, for having actual goodies in it, and a satisfying ending.
There's so little of that now, so much stuff being all baddies / anti-heroes and clever tricksy plots. I think it was better than Westworld. Plus it had horses - all that amazing film of the relationship between people and horses which I never knew was even something i could appreciate.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 12, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Started Mindhunter tonight and would recommend wholeheartedly so far.



Started this last night, very good, great review here -

The 50 best TV shows of 2017: No 6 Mindhunter


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 12, 2017)

Been watching Easy. It's mostly middle class Americans having sex while being terribly self-obsessed. I quite like it. Got lots of people in it from various other things, and Orlando Bloom, which was weird. It's an anthology type series, each episode following different people, but they often have a bit of overlap and tangentially know each other in various ways.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Dec 12, 2017)

Another one for the Godless bandwagon. Just finished it this evening. Im not a fan of westerns but this was really well done. A strong cast and story and it had some of the most cinematically beautiful scenery I have seen on tv.


----------



## Humirax (Dec 12, 2017)

Rick and Morty

Both series of Fargo


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2017)

unrepentant85 said:


> Another one for the Godless bandwagon. Just finished it this evening. Im not a fan of westerns but this was really well done. A strong cast and story and it had some of the most cinematically beautiful scenery I have seen on tv.


Yeah. It was traditional in some ways but very modern in others. And absolutely beautiful. Any western which devotes half an hour to a kid learning how to ride a horse is fine by me. I thought Maggie and Whitey and the Sheriff were great characters. And the schoolmistress. And Frau Bischoff. 

And Frank Griffin is a proper villain. Evil but with his own twisted morality.

Absolutely loved it. Slow building but struggling to think of anything I've enjoyed more this year except Black Sails.


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2017)

I love that our hero was actually unashamedly called Mr Good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 13, 2017)

2 eps left of Punisher and I think of all the Netflix/Marvel shows I've enjoyed this the most since the 1st season of Daredevil.

Jessica Jones was really good, but sagged a little and got a bit silly. Luke Cage looked great, but was far too long. I gave up on Iron Fist, and have yet to start the Defenders.

Punisher has been a tough, taut, action, thriller with a lot of heart. It has been a lot gentler than I expected. I like that it has the government and the military as the bad guys, and something mythical or super powered. 

It's more like Batman, without the gadgets. I really like Micro as a character too.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone else seen Big Mouth? I think it's great, proper funny and deals with topics that you rarely seen discussed on TV, let alone a cartoon show. Took me a couple of episodes to 'get it.' 

The gross and totally non-PC Hormone Monsters steal the show for me.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2017)

I see _Manhunt: Unabomber _is now on Netflix - I really enjoyed it. The early bits, with Sam Worthington doing the savant genius FBI profiler thing thing, made me think it was going to be really hackneyed and shit. But I was won round. Paul Bettany is superb as Kaczynski, and provides depth and breadth to playing him. And there is so much nuance to his performance that when you get him and Worthington in the same room, what happens between them feels believable; they're both smart, they're both tools, but ultimately (the not completely real person played by) Worthington is wooden and uncomplicated and gets trounced.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2017)

_Wormwood_, based on MK Ultra, is also on there now. Looks like it could be interesting. 

_Paging DotCommunist _

Wormwood | Netflix Official Site


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2017)

bimble said:


> Finished Godless last night and feeling bereft now. I loved it, strangely meditative beautifully shot western.


I binged this last night and this morning. Loved it too especially the gloriously OTT gunfight in the finale:



Spoiler



The townsfolk shot over 100 of Frank Griffin's men and he only rode in with 30


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 16, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> I see _Manhunt: Unabomber _is now on Netflix - I really enjoyed it. The early bits, with Sam Worthington doing the savant genius FBI profiler thing thing, made me think it was going to be really hackneyed and shit. But I was won round. Paul Bettany is superb as Kaczynski, and provides depth and breadth to playing him. And there is so much nuance to his performance that when you get him and Worthington in the same room, what happens between them feels believable; they're both smart, they're both tools, but ultimate (the not completely real person played by) Worthington is wooden and uncomplicated and gets trounced.



It's excellent, and Paul Bettany is extraordinary


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 16, 2017)

Has anyone watched Frontier?

I keep dabbling with it but not sure.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2017)

Yup definitely hooked on Manhunter now, aside from the breakthrough research and the diversion into investigation it's the little nuances about the main characters lives outside of their employment that draws me in.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 17, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone watched Frontier?
> 
> I keep dabbling with it but not sure.


I've watched the first season. It's OK but not something I felt I needed to watch the next episode straight away. The Captain's English accent has to be an homage to Dick van Dyke though.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2017)

Leafster said:


> I've watched the first season. It's OK but not something I felt I needed to watch the next episode straight away. The Captain's English accent has to be an homage to Dick van Dyke though.


Yes, that’s it. It’s not particularly compelling and the acting is pretty poor but it’s a good romp and a genre I like so I’ll probably just dip in and out of it. 

The captain’s English accent is diabolical. I googled the actor to see if he had Australian/South African/Cockney/French/German ancestry but he’s American.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2017)

I watched about 4 maybe 5 eps of frontier and may go back to it at some point. Its OK, I'd put it on the 'rattling yarn' take as well, many buckles swashed. Thats what carries it. A sharpe or a hornblower perhaps (although hornblowers naval battles were the tits iirc)


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 17, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> A sharpe or a hornblower perhaps (although hornblowers naval battles were the tits iirc)


Long John Silver with shagging and swearing.


----------



## Mation (Dec 17, 2017)

Just finished The Punisher. Liked it lots though JJ and LC are my favourites of this Marvel batch. Had to look away and hold my hands in front of my face just to be on the safe side for much of episode 3 and some bits of two later episodes as the violence got too grim to see. But I can't help but like the character and all the raaaaaaaaaaar was quite cathartic.

I also watched the Elon Musk vehicle, Mars. Anyone seen that? Weird, propagandist docudrama type stuff. Fascinating and entertaining and manipulative, with (deliberately?) sloppy editing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 18, 2017)

Mation said:


> Just finished The Punisher. Liked it lots though JJ and LC are my favourites of this Marvel batch. Had to look away and hold my hands in front of my face just to be on the safe side for much of episode 3 and some bits of two later episodes as the violence got too grim to see. But I can't help but like the character and all the raaaaaaaaaaar was quite cathartic.
> 
> I also watched the Elon Musk vehicle, Mars. Anyone seen that? Weird, propagandist docudrama type stuff. Fascinating and entertaining and manipulative, with (deliberately?) sloppy editing.


 
I really enjoyed Punisher.  I started watching Mars yesterday, but fell asleep. Science makes me sleepy.


----------



## dervish (Dec 18, 2017)

Just started Mars, it's about half a drama about colonists landing on Mars to start a colony in the year 2033 and half interviews with Elon Musk and associated people about where we are now, (well 2016) it's very interesting. Shame they only made 6 episodes and then canned it.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 18, 2017)

The Black List. 7 seasons , 20+ episodes a season


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 18, 2017)

I've sat through all of both series of _Frontier _... think s2 was a bit of a waste of time though as neither its plot nor its scope expand very interestingly. Pete Postlethwaite has a bit more fun in s2 being even more repugnant than before. There's a bit of anachronistic trans politics over a woman on a ship's crew and a great deal of ladies' clothing unsuitable to the period. The accents get worse and worse. Jason Momoa rucks a bit. It passes the time but I'm pretty sure you could catch something more worthwhile elsewhere.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> I've sat through all of both series of _Frontier _... think s2 was a bit of a waste of time though as neither its plot nor its scope expand very interestingly. Pete Postlethwaite has a bit more fun in s2 being even more repugnant than before. There's a bit of anachronistic trans politics over a woman on a ship's crew and a great deal of ladies' clothing unsuitable to the period. The accents get worse and worse. Jason Momoa rucks a bit. It passes the time but I'm* pretty sure you could catch something more worthwhile elsewhere*.



choice last night was 'continue frontier, or watch Nazi Supergirl get killed in Legends of Tomorrow'

Nazi Supergirl it was


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if there's a way to stop the annoying video preview pop-ups when browsing Netflix now? I can't find anything in settings. You can mute the volume but the videos still play. Annoying me.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2017)

DexterTCN said:


> I have just discovered Always Sunny.





Farmer Giles said:


> Properly funny. DeVito is excellent.



I love that series, and just at the weekend we binge watched the entire S12. I am happy to report that great as all the seasons had been so far, S12 for me is even greater and then some. Absolute vintage stuff


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 21, 2017)

I know we are quite saturated with series concerning narcotrafficos but the recent "El Chapo" is the best of the lot imo. It is less filtered through the yankee perspective anyway (it is still funded by US money I think, but it definitely feels more like a mexican production).


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 21, 2017)

girasol said:


> Never really liked Sean Pean, and he comes out of this looking like a major arsehole with little regard for a woman's safety...
> 
> How a Mexican soap opera star became an political exile and human rights activist.  Quite gripping, I thought.  It's so new there are no comments/reviews on imdb yet!  It all started with a tweet...
> 
> ...


... and this was well worth a watch too I thought. Quite melodramatic and soapy, but I guess that is appropriate to the story.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 21, 2017)

We just finished watching It's the end of the Fxxxing world. Quite quirky with dark humour. Really liked it.
It ended too soon


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 21, 2017)

I really liked American Vandal, funny take on Serial type shows and life in American high school.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I know we are quite saturated with series concerning narcotrafficos but the recent "El Chapo" is the best of the lot imo. It is less filtered through the yankee perspective anyway (it is still funded by US money I think, but it definitely feels more like a mexican production).


All subtitles though, right?


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, the guy didn't need to bother learning english.


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2017)

I’ve just binged S1 of _Detectorists_.

It’s a rather lovely thing isn’t it?


----------



## Oldboy (Dec 22, 2017)

chilango said:


> I’ve just binged S1 of _Detectorists_.
> 
> It’s a rather lovely thing isn’t it?



Watched the finale last night, all 3 series have been perfect - it'll be much missed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 22, 2017)

I am kind of liking Glitch in a 'it's something - can watch while cooking' kinda way


----------



## Opera Buffa (Dec 29, 2017)

Just finished *Manhunt: The Unabomber*. _Very _cheesy cliched start (nearly gave up on it after 15 mins) but thankfully stuck with it as it improves and then some. It follows the (somewhat fictionalised) attempt to catch a man who fastidiously left no forensic evidence in his bombs by instead looking at patterns and similarities in the language of his letters and writings.

It even pulls off a rare feat of humanising the Unabomber, not sure how I feel about that TBH.

For those who have watched it I was surprised at how certain outlandish scenes in the series seem to be basically true, according to Ted Kaczynski's Wiki.

I would give it 8/10.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2017)

Been catching up with Season 2 of Travelers (sic). I'm a sucker for a time travel caper, and I enjoy this.  But can I ask one thing, please? Can the writers just calm down about how pretty Marcy is? Yes, yes, she's very pretty, but how many men do we have to have that are unable to function in her presence? The nice social worker guy, OK. (Though I do think he needs to get a grip). But now the Doctor with the extremely well-groomed beard? It's  a bit over done now, cheers.


----------



## keybored (Dec 30, 2017)

Edit: This no longer works.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 30, 2017)

The Sinner. Good show. Bill Pullman was great. Plot tie up was ok, but left a couple of glaring questions that I can not ignore.

I suspect a follow up show with Pullman's character will be commissioned soon.


----------



## Mordi (Dec 30, 2017)

I enjoyed GLOW, but not sure I'll bother with another season. Was expecting it to broaden out a little and maybe develop more of the character's frustration with the sexism and power imbalance in their work. Which doesn't really happen. The costumes are great though and it's entertaining.


----------



## magneze (Dec 30, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Been catching up with Season 2 of Travelers (sic). I'm a sucker for a time travel caper, and I enjoy this.  But can I ask one thing, please? Can the writers just calm down about how pretty Marcy is? Yes, yes, she's very pretty, but how many men do we have to have that are unable to function in her presence? The nice social worker guy, OK. (Though I do think he needs to get a grip). But now the Doctor with the extremely well-groomed beard? It's  a bit over done now, cheers.


It's great, but there was no Series 1 synopsis! Had to trawl YouTube to remind me WTF went on before.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 30, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Actually I've seen a few really interesting climbing docs, so I guess I do find it interesting ... but from the comfort of my own home


i'm a climbing movie junkie and just watched meru again 

iirc it's one of a series of equally wtf climbing docs - hopefully they'll get the others up too


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 30, 2017)

magneze said:


> It's great, but there was no Series 1 synopsis! Had to trawl YouTube to remind me WTF went on before.


I'm still trying to remember!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2017)

Dave Chappelle tomorrow.



e2a the classic


----------



## mango5 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hurricane Bianca. For folk starved of Rupaul's Drag Race action.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 3, 2018)

I know this has already been mentioned a few pages ago but Dark is superb. It's difficult to follow - loads of characters, played by different actors in different time periods - but mind wrenchingly complex and hauntingly beautiful. I finished watching it over a week ago and just can't get it out of my head. I might need to watch it again to see what I missed - perhaps this time with subtitles as I did the dubbed version. I never, ever re-watch series normally but this has really sucked me in.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I know this has already been mentioned a few pages ago but Dark is superb. It's difficult to follow - loads of characters, played by different actors in different time periods - but mind wrenchingly complex and hauntingly beautiful. I finished watching it over a week ago and just can't get it out of my head. I might need to watch it again to see what I missed - perhaps this time with subtitles as I did the dubbed version. I never, ever re-watch series normally but this has really sucked me in.


Best series i watched last year.


----------



## bimble (Jan 4, 2018)

Really like it so far (Dark). Found this handy guide to help keep track of the characters :
An Exhaustive Guide to the Complex Web of Characters in Netflix's Dark


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2018)

I've been watching Dark, but find the auto play of the dubbed version irritating. I can't find a way of keeping the German-with-subtitles going even when running episodes together. You have to keep changing the options each time, after each episode starts.


----------



## bimble (Jan 4, 2018)

That's odd danny la rouge . There's no dubbing on my netflix just the german with subtitles as default.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2018)

bimble said:


> That's odd danny la rouge . There's no dubbing on my netflix just the german with subtitles as default.


Maybe it knows you speak German. Mine knows I watched Belle & Sébastien as a kid...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2018)

I double-checked after hearing all this German talk, and on my Netflix Dark has the original Korean as an option


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I double-checked after hearing all this German talk, and on my Netflix Dark has the original Korean as an option


Eh? It's a German production, made in Germany by Germans.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Eh? It's a German production, made in Germany by Germans.


I've been under the misapprehension we've been talking about Black this whole time


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've been under the misapprehension we've been talking about Black this whole time


To be fair, they are similar words. And for all I know may be the same in Korean.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Eh? It's a German production, made in Germany by Germans.


And some  swissers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 5, 2018)

Whoop!!!


----------



## T & P (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for that! Great episode too!


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2018)

For those who enjoyed the first season (I kind of did but still not fully sold on it), S2 of Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency is now available.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 6, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I know this has already been mentioned a few pages ago but Dark is superb. It's difficult to follow - loads of characters, played by different actors in different time periods - but mind wrenchingly complex and hauntingly beautiful. I finished watching it over a week ago and just can't get it out of my head. I might need to watch it again to see what I missed - perhaps this time with subtitles as I did the dubbed version. I never, ever re-watch series normally but this has really sucked me in.



Thanks for the recommendation. Watched the first episode and liked it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2018)

One thing that makes me laugh is when they give the European format date then the subtitles do it in the American format. As if that actually needed translating.


----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 6, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> One thing that makes me laugh is when they give the European format date then the subtitles do it in the American format. As if that actually needed translating.



Already used to subtitles in Portugal I use them here to improve my English so it becomes a matter of personal pride when I spot a gaff. Still, the most glaringly error in translation I've ever found happened in Portugal where the translator must have been so much into Larry Carlton he translated the name of a show after the name of the opening theme music so "Hill Street Blues" was translated in Portuguese as something like "A Balada de Hill Street". Of course the theme song was probably named after the show itself but anyway. I wonder just how many times his mates must have gone to him/her "It's the blue of the uniform, you clown!".

E2a: Balada (portuguese) = ballad in English


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2018)

MochaSoul said:


> Already used to subtitles in Portugal I use them here to improve my English so it becomes a matter of personal pride when I spot a gaff. Still, the most glaringly error in translation I've ever found happened in Portugal where the translator must have been so much into Larry Carlton he translated the name of a show after the name of the opening theme music so "Hill Street Blues" was translated in Portuguese as something like "A Balada de Hill Street". Of course the theme song was probably named after the show itself but anyway. I wonder just how many times his mates must have gone to him/her "It's the blue of the uniform, you clown!".
> 
> E2a: Balada (portuguese) = ballad in English


It was a play on that, though, surely?

(I don't think I watched it, but I remember it being on).


----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 6, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> It was a play on that, though, surely?
> 
> (I don't think I watched it, but I remember it being on).



Hard one.
If you were one of the Portuguese audience around that time (high level's of illiteracy back then) you wouldn't have known either way. It was the title of the series. People would be talking of the blues (music) without necessarily knowing it was also the term for a colour. How should the translator proceed? Especially as other police squad TV series from America with "blues" on their names might not have such a stirringly cosmopolitan jazz tune to accompany them.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 6, 2018)

I also really liked Dark, maybe not as smart as it thinks it is but really atmospheric and all kinds of cool.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2018)

MochaSoul said:


> How should the translator proceed?


It's hard to say. I'm glad I'm not a translator!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm sure it's been mentioned but I'm watching S2 of The Crown and it's really rather good. I particularly like the way the Queen Mother is always in front of the telly with a tray of something boring for dinner on her knee and a gin and dubonnet to hand


----------



## marshall (Jan 9, 2018)

Anyone else watching Outsiders? A clan of mountain people (the Farrells, but pronounced 'ferals', of course) who have been up in the Appalachians for generations, but now face eviction from the coal company who own their mountain and want to blow it up and mine it. I'm entertained. It's like Sons of Anarchy set in the woods.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 9, 2018)

Silas Loom said:


> Started Mindhunter tonight and would recommend wholeheartedly so far.



I concur. Cracked 4 episodes over last couple of days, it's Moving along nicely in a low key fairly straightforward way. It isn't deeply complex but satisfying


----------



## T & P (Jan 12, 2018)

Another great episode of The Good Place. And even better...



Spoiler



a master stroke to introduce a change of scenery and move the action to the Bad Place. Can't wait for the next episode


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 12, 2018)

Just finished the Sinner. Wouldn't really recommend. The cop was good. The story was meh and 



Spoiler



ran out of steam then suddenly resolved itself in an implausible manner, which was weirdly unsatisfactory. Also what's with everyone saying "el*t*se" instead of "else", especially the know-it-all state captain?



6/10 for the first 6 episodes, much less for E8.


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm two episodes into Ozark. Does it improve? The super - accountancy wizard thing is getting a bit tiring already. "I'm going to kill you" "Have you thought about it in terms of tax breaks" ok then..


----------



## albionism (Jan 13, 2018)

Superb acting from the two young leads in End Of The F***ing World.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 13, 2018)

I too am enjoying Mindhunter. Only 2 eps so far but I like the dialogue and I love the killer he's talking to. Great performance.


----------



## T & P (Jan 13, 2018)

Second season of Trollhunters is available


----------



## souljacker (Jan 13, 2018)

Just finished Manhunt about the search for the Unabomber. I really enjoyed it, even with the lead actor's dreadful american accent


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 13, 2018)

Do not be tempted to watch Murder On The Cape. It's an absolute stinker with some of the worst acting I've ever seen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2018)

Started watching The Santa Clara Diet. It's about a suburban mum (Drew Barrymore) who suddenly becomes a zombie and her family try to make it work.

The only thing that's slightly jarring about it is how Drew Barrymore vaguely resembles Louise Mensch these days.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Started watching The Santa Clara Diet. It's about a suburban mum (Drew Barrymore) who suddenly becomes a zombie and her family try to make it work.
> 
> The only thing that's slightly jarring about it is how Drew Barrymore vaguely resembles Louise Mensch these days.


I enjoyed that. As a light comedy vehicle it’s perfectly good. I was hoping a second series would be made but I guess it was never commissioned.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2018)

Watched the whole first series of Inside No 9 last night, thanks to Maggot 's mentioning the new series on FB. I hadn't heard of this at all previously and am seriously made up to find the first two series on Netflix. Fucking brilliant story telling from Steve Pemberton and Reece Shearsmith. Each episode an absolute joy to watch


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 18, 2018)

The second episode which is almost silent is a work of genius.  But wait until you've seen the 12 Days Of Christine to see a real work of genius.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 18, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> The second episode which is almost silent is a work of genius.  But wait until you've seen the 12 Days Of Christine to see a real work of genius.


Yeh the second one, Quiet Night In, reminded me in many ways of The Plank by Sykes. Was laughing me tits off at loads of it 

And Sardines to start - oooo that were dark!


----------



## Mordi (Jan 18, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Watched the whole first series of Inside No 9 last night, thanks to Maggot 's mentioning the new series on FB. I hadn't heard of this at all previously and am seriously made up to find the first two series on Netflix. Fucking brilliant story telling from Steve Pemberton and Reece Shearsmith. Each episode an absolute joy to watch



I had a similar plan but the bastard BBC pulled them off iPlayer before I got started.

Really enjoyed the first episode and have stuck them on my list.

I've also started to watch Derry Girls. The nun's are great, but not sure if I can last through the teenage humour for long.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 18, 2018)

Mordi said:


> the bastard BBC pulled them off


DISGUSTING.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> But wait until you've seen the 12 Days Of Christine to see a real work of genius.





Watched the whole of the second series last night. Christine fucking amazing. Only got it right at the end. Just PERFECT.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2018)

We caught the first two Derry Girls episodes and thought they were much better than expected!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2018)

The Good Place...latest episode.

Look...I know it's manipulative...but it's fair comment at the same time.   That was one of the best episodes.

"Yes....throats."


----------



## T & P (Jan 19, 2018)

‘Spastic dentistry’


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2018)

T & P said:


> ‘Spastic dentistry’


The entire museum.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2018)

Watched first 4 episodes of Hard Sun last night. Great idea, some ropey acting.

End of the Fucking World was a treat, more like a long film than a series but 21 minute episodes work for me.

5 episodes into The Good Doctor and really enjoying it, a very easy watch.

3 episodes into The Marvellous Mrs Maisel which is probably my favourite at the moment.

Hated The Sinner, I can only suspend belief so much. The American legal system is not that quick.

Another laughable Narcos type thing was Profugos, just got more ridiculous as each episode went by.

E2A: Just realised the thread title


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 21, 2018)

S3 of Fargo now on Netflix and more Grace & Frankie.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 21, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> S3 of Fargo now on Netflix


Yup, started that. Enjoying it so far. Some great lines.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, thanks to Maggot, sojourner and any others who mentioned Inside No. 9. Had never heard of it before today but we just watched the entire two series on Netflix, and have started season 4 on BBC iPlayer

Really good. Some episodes are darker than others (12 Days of Chrissie in particular was proper sad) but really fucking good overall.

Ep 1 of S4 on (the hotel one) is probably my favourite. Just brilliant


----------



## pengaleng (Jan 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> We caught the first two Derry Girls episodes and thought they were much better than expected!




i am describing that show to people as father ted x the inbetweeners


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Maggot  - I'm still waiting for my daughter to send me S3 of Inside No 9 - but S4 is on iplayer now.  I don't THINK there's any story arcs, so would I be okay to watch S4 before S3 you reckon?


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, there is no link between any of the episodes apart from the number nine and a silver hare statue

e2a: Find the Inside No. 9 hare - British Comedy Guide


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Hey Maggot  - I'm still waiting for my daughter to send me S3 of Inside No 9 - but S4 is on iplayer now.  I don't THINK there's any story arcs, so would I be okay to watch S4 before S3 you reckon?


They are all self-contained stories, so it will be fine.


----------



## dervish (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation of Inside No. 9, loving it. I keep thinking of it as a British Black Mirror, which I know is stupid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2018)

dervish said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of Inside No. 9, loving it. I keep thinking of it as a British Black Mirror, which I know is stupid.


Black Mirror IS British


----------



## dervish (Jan 22, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Black Mirror IS British



Yes. I know.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 22, 2018)

Newest The Good Place episode was brilliant, the museum was really well done, but the audio-only raid on Mindy St Clair's house with Derek and his windchimes in the background made me cry with laughter


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2018)

Cheers Maggot and chandlerp


----------



## D'wards (Jan 22, 2018)

Godless.  Best series I've seen in years and final episode the best episode of any series I've ever seen


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Godless.  Best series I've seen in years and final episode the best episode of any series I've ever seen



It's a western, isn't it? I'm trying to sell it as a "must watch" to the other half. She liked "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Rober Ford" and "The Hateful 8"... I guess it's nothing like them, of course....


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 23, 2018)

Best ending of any series ever?	That's a bold claim


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 23, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> Best ending of any series ever?	That's a bold claim


The last episode of Godless is pretty special, tbf.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 23, 2018)

Need to get watching it then


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Without spoilers, can someone give me a soundbyte as to why it's so worthy?


I'm already sold without knowing much about, it btw


----------



## Leafster (Jan 23, 2018)

Godless? It's a Western but written in a more modern style. The characters are well formed and the story is well done. It looks good too. 

Just watch it!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Without spoilers, can someone give me a soundbyte as to why it's so worthy?
> 
> 
> I'm already sold without knowing much about, it btw


Great storylines, well acted, superb scenery. I'm not big into westerns but once I'd watched the first couple of episodes I had to binge it. It ends very satisfyingly too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Great storylines, well acted, superb scenery. I'm not big into westerns but once I'd watched the first couple of episodes I had to binge it. It ends very satisfyingly too.



ah, self contained then, as opposed to Deadwood... ok, cheers


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Without spoilers, can someone give me a soundbyte as to why it's so worthy?
> 
> 
> I'm already sold without knowing much about, it btw


It's a Western done well. Great baddie. Great scenery and characters, slow burning but some apocalyptic action at times. I loved it.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 23, 2018)

We're really enjoying La Casa de Papel at the moment. It's a Spanish heist series with a bunch of robbers holding up the Spanish mint and staying one step ahead of the cops (so far) despite fucking-up royally every now and then. Very good acting and characters and an extremely intriguing storyline but the subtitles are a bit fast for me


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 23, 2018)

Is Deadwood worth a watch then if we enjoyed Godless?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is Deadwood worth a watch then if we enjoyed Godless?


It was ended by the studio without resolution on anything.  If you can handle that...enjoy.

My honest opinion is that there is just way too much good stuff out there, you can't watch everything.  Watch Hannibal, Spartacus or Rick and Morty.  Deadwood is good yup...but there is a lot better out there these days.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It's a western, isn't it? I'm trying to sell it as a "must watch" to the other half. She liked "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Rober Ford" and "The Hateful 8"... I guess it's nothing like them, of course....


It kind of is really. Has the feeling of Jesse James and violence of hateful 8


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Is Deadwood worth a watch then if we enjoyed Godless?


FUCK YEAH


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Deadwood is good yup...but there is a lot better out there these days.



San Francisco cocksucker


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 23, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> It was ended by the studio without resolution on anything.





Orang Utan said:


> FUCK YEAH



So the story doesn't have an ending?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> So the story doesn't have an ending?


Nope. The 3rd series certainly has an ending, but there is no grand series finale. Still totally worth a watch though. 
(there is also a plan for them to finish it off with a tv movie or something, but I'm not sure if that's still happening)


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 23, 2018)

Westerns are not my thing, so I wouldn't have watched Godless if it wasn't for this thread, but I loved it.  Took me a while to work out that the lead guy was Cook from Skins all grown up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> but there is a lot better out there these days.


not really- mentioning deadwood in the same breath as Hannibal for instance. Hannibals good, but its not top drawer


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> It was ended by the studio without resolution on anything.  If you can handle that...enjoy.
> 
> My honest opinion is that there is just way too much good stuff out there, you can't watch everything.  Watch Hannibal, Spartacus or Rick and Morty.  Deadwood is good yup...but there is a lot better out there these days.


Poppycock. Deadwood is leagues above all of those shows (and also not really that comparable)


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 24, 2018)

I get really pissed off at crap endings though, never mind no ending. This sounds like it’ll have me tearing my hair out.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 24, 2018)

Deadwood told lots of stories to their conclusion but was left hanging on the last one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I get really pissed off at crap endings though, never mind no ending. This sounds like it’ll have me tearing my hair out.



The ending is coming

Production to start next year on 'Deadwood' film - NME


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 24, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> Deadwood told lots of stories to their conclusion but was left hanging on the last one.


Ah, ok.


----------



## girasol (Jan 24, 2018)

I've been watching Devilman Crybaby - I think it gives a wonderful insight into how teenage boys minds work.  It *must* be a metaphor for teenage hormones/rage.  (No, I'm not an Anime fan or connoisseur, I'm a middle aged woman  )

I haven't stopped watching it yet, I'm halfway through...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 24, 2018)

End of the F***ing World - adapted from the Graphic Novel.

Starts off as Dexter Jnr, ends up as a poignant love story/road movie.

Great show. Really enjoyed this. Short eps that would work strung together as a film.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 24, 2018)

One definitely to watch out, premiering (I think) on Netflix on Feburary 23rd: 

_Mute_ directed by Duncan Jones (yes, son of David Bowie). Described as a sci/fi film noir set in a near future Berlin. Tips a hat to _Blade Runner _apparently.

Stars Alexander Skarsgard, Paul Rudd, Justin Theroux.


----------



## hammerntongues (Jan 24, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> End of the F***ing World - adapted from the Graphic Novel.
> 
> Starts off as Dexter Jnr, ends up as a poignant love story/road movie.
> 
> Great show. Really enjoyed this. Short eps that would work strung together as a film.



 I loved this series , sympathy for unlovable characters is a real sign of a great plotline and acting . I can see this being remade and almost certainly spoilt with a US remake , it just lends itself to a US back drop .


----------



## bryanthhen (Jan 24, 2018)

house of the wax, amazing film of two twin brothers


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 25, 2018)

Last night I watched "Swiss Army Man". It's probably not for everyone but I can't stop thinking about it.
I was initially annoyed by it but it has Paul Dano and I adore Paul Dano so I stuck with it. I still can't decide whether I actually liked it or not but it is stuck in my head due to it's downright oddness. Actually I think it is mainly annoying and I would not watch it again.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2018)

Netflix UK grabs loads of Monty Python stuff for February


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 26, 2018)

Ha!  Nice.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 29, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> End of the F***ing World - adapted from the Graphic Novel.
> 
> Starts off as Dexter Jnr, ends up as a poignant love story/road movie.
> 
> Great show. Really enjoyed this. Short eps that would work strung together as a film.


I loved this and was really sad when it ended. I wanted more


----------



## chilango (Jan 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Netflix UK grabs loads of Monty Python stuff for February



Oh God . Bad enough that _Friends_ is on there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> Oh God . Bad enough that _Friends_ is on there.


My younger daughter watched some episodes of Friends on MY part of the account. So that it wouldn't affect her recommendations!

Cheers, sweetheart.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> My younger daughter watched some episodes of Friends on MY part of the account. So that it wouldn't affect her recommendations!
> 
> Cheers, sweetheart.


netflix seems to come with a 'kids' section set up straight away, I assume its just as standards so you can let small ones watch stuff without having to vet it yourself. Anyway, my bro comes round and we are about to watch something, he spots the kids section and goes
'How come you've set up a special channel for kids?'
giving me the weird eye, like I'm going to lure kids in for netflix and chill.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2018)

It's new social problem: Netfletiquette.  People judging your Watching list, with all the shite that you watched 5 minutes of and gave up on.  Family members infecting your recommendations.  Visitors maliciously "liking" programmes when you're out of the room.  (Yeah.  Done that.  Who hasn't?  )


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> It's new social problem: Netfletiquette.  People judging your Watching list, with all the shite that you watched 5 minutes of and gave up on.  Family members infecting your recommendations.  Visitors maliciously "liking" programmes when you're out of the room.  (Yeah.  Done that.  Who hasn't?  )


  I gave my log in to a depressed mate to give her sommat to watch, and my GOD she watches some shite  It's all Murder This and Kidnap Murder That  Fucking my recommendations right up


----------



## hegley (Jan 29, 2018)

If you go into Account (top right) and then Viewing Activity you can delete stuff from there and it should take it out of your 'recommended' algorithm - not sure there's anything you can do about likes though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 29, 2018)

Just be thankful you don't live with people who watch shite like "That 70s Show" on your Netflix account


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2018)

hegley said:


> If you go into Account (top right) and then Viewing Activity you can delete stuff from there and it should take it out of your 'recommended' algorithm - not sure there's anything you can do about likes though.


Top right of what?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2018)

hegley said:


> If you go into Account (top right) and then Viewing Activity you can delete stuff from there and it should take it out of your 'recommended' algorithm - not sure there's anything you can do about likes though.





danny la rouge said:


> Top right of what?



Good grief, grandpa 

Just go here:

Netflix Viewing Activity

If you have multiple viewing profiles, you'll need to go into each one then Viewing Activity.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Good grief, grandpa
> 
> Just go here:
> 
> ...


I'm on my phone at the moment and I'm just getting this: 



I watch Netflix on a smart TV. I'll need to try and remember what I signed in with.


----------



## RainbowTown (Jan 30, 2018)

RainbowTown said:


> One definitely to watch out, premiering (I think) on Netflix on Feburary 23rd:
> 
> _Mute_ directed by Duncan Jones (yes, son of David Bowie). Described as a sci/fi film noir set in a near future Berlin. Tips a hat to _Blade Runner _apparently.
> 
> Stars Alexander Skarsgard, Paul Rudd, Justin Theroux.



First trailer just out


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2018)

I've been waiting for Mute since he's been talking about it. As usual, avoiding any and all trailers/news about it.

I'm actually away the weekend it drops, but really looking forward to catching it when I get back. The Prince Charles are running a fairly public campaign to Netflix to allow them to screen it; I think currently Netflix has a deal with Curzon to be the only cinemas to screen Netflix stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Lightning is better written and acted than Luke Cage; good watching


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2018)

Started Norsemen last night. Got about 15 mins in. Probably wasn't in the mood for it. Reviews told me to expect "hilarious". That probably didn't help. I may have inwardly smiled a couple of times, but there were no actual physical smiles. And certainly no laughing. 

I've nothing against gentle whimsy. Is that what I should _actually_ be expecting?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 31, 2018)

RainbowTown said:


> First trailer just out




Wow. This and Altered Carbon. Can't wait!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 31, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Wow. This and Altered Carbon. Can't wait!


I'm a big Duncan Jones fan.  Haven't seen Warcraft though...can't take the chance of that getting a hold of me again.   3 fucking years.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 1, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm a big Duncan Jones fan.  Haven't seen Warcraft though...can't take the chance of that getting a hold of me again.   3 fucking years.



Must confess, I haven't seen it either. Loved Moon and Source Code, though.


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2018)

Warcraft was on paper one of the films least likely to push my buttons- fantasy/ video game inspired, heavy reliance on CGI, a fear that it would have a next to non-existent plot in favour of effects and gratuitous action scenes ... So I was pleasantly surprised when it turned out to be a rather enjoyable and accomplished film.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2018)

Cos I'd seen it on here, I thought we'd try one episode of The End of the F##cking World last night. Ended up watching the entire thing. Oh my lord - sooo good. Loved absolutely everything about it - EVERYTHING. Not one duff bit about it.


----------



## hammerntongues (Feb 1, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Cos I'd seen it on here, I thought we'd try one episode of The End of the F##cking World last night. Ended up watching the entire thing. Oh my lord - sooo good. Loved absolutely everything about it - EVERYTHING. Not one duff bit about it.



What do you reckon happened to the sad guy in the petrol station in one of the last episodes , when he thought he was about to enter the world of spontaneous rebellion ? He is one of the many characters that have strong cameos


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2018)

hammerntongues said:


> What do you reckon happened to the sad guy in the petrol station in one of the last episodes , when he thought he was about to enter the world of spontaneous rebellion ? He is one of the many characters that have strong cameos


Frodo.

That was the best exchange in it. 
"Did you encourage him to buy a keyring?"
"No"
"Well, you get cancer, you'll only have yourself to blame."


I too have just watched the whole thing and it is indeed great.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2018)

Is it worth watching now that the end has been spoilt?


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 2, 2018)

How's the end been spoilt? It's the best British made TV I think I've seen for at least five years, absolute must-see.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> How's the end been spoilt? It's the best British made TV I think I've seen for at least five years, absolute must-see.



I'll bookmark it anyways...


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 2, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> How's the end been spoilt? It's the best British made TV I think I've seen for at least five years, absolute must-see.


It's up there with Spaced for me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 2, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Black Lightning is better written and acted than Luke Cage; good watching



It's been good so far. I watch the Flash and this is made by the same popele I think. It's super cheesy and I like it for that reason.

I wouldn't say it's better acted than Luke Cage though....the boss in this is certainly not a patch on Cottonmouth, acting-wise.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's been good so far. I watch the Flash and this is made by the same popele I think. It's super cheesy and I like it for that reason.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's better acted than Luke Cage though....the boss in this is certainly not a patch on Cottonmouth, acting-wise.


He's a bit like a cross between Luke Cage and Iron Fist.   Electricity comes out his hands when he punches people and he's a bit whiny.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 2, 2018)

Do good things not stay on Netflix very long? I could have sworn I'd seen somewhere that Moana and Swiss Army Man were on there but I can't see them. I'm sure Moana was on over Christmas.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 3, 2018)

8115 said:


> Do good things not stay on Netflix very long? I could have sworn I'd seen somewhere that Moana and Swiss Army Man were on there but I can't see them. I'm sure Moana was on over Christmas.


No that was Sky movies.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh my!! That last episode of The Good Place was truly great. A couple of times I actually said out loud, watching it alone, "Oh that's a genius thing to have done". Itching for the next series now.



Spoiler: Last episode discussion



The key bit where they were all saved to continue their lives so they could prove their worth to be in the Good Place and the bit when Ted Danson reprised his role as an attentive bartender. Fucking genius! Very simple and obvious concepts for the programme but they really made me smile.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2018)

Started the End of the F##king World yesterday. Enjoyed the first two episodes


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 3, 2018)

Mogden said:


> Oh my!! That last episode of The Good Place was truly great. A couple of times I actually said out loud, watching it alone, "Oh that's a genius thing to have done". Itching for the next series now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely love that he got to be Sam again


----------



## 1927 (Feb 3, 2018)

If you haven't seen it, I can recommend the new documentary series Dirty Money, particularly the one on payday loan millionaire Scott Tucker, and a good one on Trump.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 4, 2018)

1927 said:


> If you haven't seen it, I can recommend the new documentary series Dirty Money, particularly the one on payday loan millionaire Scott Tucker, and a good one on Trump.


Just watched another new doc series, The Naked Truth, yet more on trump on Trump and also one on gerrymandering in USA.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 4, 2018)

The End of the F***ing World is f***ing brilliant. We binged it last night, absolutely great. Funny and dark and sad and beautiful.

I'm not quite as sold on aspects of the ending as others on here but yes, Godless was an entertaining watch. Stunningly shot too.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just watching a Futile and Stupid Gesture, a film all about National Lampoon. its good so far.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 4, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I get really pissed off at crap endings though, never mind no ending. This sounds like it’ll have me tearing my hair out.



Yup. Nothing worse than a crap ending....


----------



## magneze (Feb 4, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm not quite as sold on aspects of the ending as others on here but yes, Godless was an entertaining watch. Stunningly shot too.


Godless was good, but what was all that guff about the amazing ending? It ended fine, but amazingly?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2018)

magneze said:


> Godless was good, but what was all that guff about the amazing ending? It ended fine, but amazingly?


I think most people mean the gunfight, which was pretty OTT spectacular.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 4, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I think most people mean the gunfight, which was pretty OTT spectacular.



Ahhh that makes more sense


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 4, 2018)

Mogden said:


> Oh my!! That last episode of The Good Place was truly great. A couple of times I actually said out loud, watching it alone, "Oh that's a genius thing to have done". Itching for the next series now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pleased with this episode as I thought it was running out of steam and getting repetitive. This gives it, ah, a new lease of life.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> How's the end been spoilt? It's the best British made TV I think I've seen for at least five years, absolute must-see.



Ok, now I get it. Nothing spoiled 

We ended up watching the whole thing in one go and it feels like a film. Some great characters and it reminded me of True Romance (and Badlands) in parts. I hear that there may be a second series. Not sure how that would work. As a stand alone story, it's pretty damn good.

Nice to see the actor who plays Lyn (Alan Partridge's long suffering secretary) in it!


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 4, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Ok, now I get it. Nothing spoiled
> 
> We ended up watching the whole thing in one go and it feels like a film. Some great characters and it reminded me of True Romance (and Badlands) in parts. I hear that there may be a second series. Not sure how that would work. As a stand alone story, it's pretty damn good.
> 
> Nice to see the actor who plays Lyn (Alan Partridge's long suffering secretary) in it!


I recognised that actor (in the garage) but just couldn't place her - of course it was Lyn! That was probably the best scene.


----------



## magneze (Feb 4, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I think most people mean the gunfight, which was pretty OTT spectacular.


Meh. The ending of Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid is hard to beat.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 4, 2018)

Do not watch Girlboss, should you be tempted to do so. It is atrocious.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 5, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Started the End of the F##king World yesterday. Enjoyed the first two episodes


did this over the weekend , really enjoyed it


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow.  The Cloverfield Paradox has appeared from nowhere straight to Netflix. I shall be watching that tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2018)

It's bloody annoying they've got that and Cloverfield, but not 10 Cloverfield Lane


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone got thoughts on Counterpart, a guy at work recommends? Started 'Waco', seems good, even though I know the ending. In a similar vein I'm really enjoying Manhunt: Unabomber and Wormwood was a good watch, made me angry.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2018)

Started watching 'Dark' last night. Only worked out this morning that it is almost exactly the same thing as Stranger Things, just badly dubbed


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 5, 2018)

Good documentary on Postcard Records.  Also InSael.  Another vote for Good Place with special mention for Dansons wardrobe.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 5, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Started watching 'Dark' last night. Only worked out this morning that it is almost exactly the same thing as Stranger Things, just badly dubbed


It starts almost exactly the same thing as Stranger Things and rapidly turns into something very very different and far superior.


----------



## flypanam (Feb 5, 2018)

We binged Dirk Gently's detective agency. Was lots of silly fun. Will be watching Same sky tonight, it's a cold war drama. Some decent reviews which suggest it maybe better than Deutschland 83.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Started watching 'Dark' last night. Only worked out this morning that it is almost exactly the same thing as Stranger Things, just badly dubbed


It's much better with subs


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 5, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Anyone got thoughts on Counterpart, a guy at work recommends?



I've only seen the first two episodes, but it's an intriguing premise, and JK Simmons is  doing some stellar work on the acting front.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 6, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I've only seen the first two episodes, but it's an intriguing premise, and JK Simmons is  doing some stellar work on the acting front.



Well I saw the first episode last night and really enjoyed it, I'll be carrying on watching more of this for sure.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> It starts almost exactly the same thing as Stranger Things and rapidly turns into something very very different and far superior.


Ooo brilliant, thank you!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> It's much better with subs


Tbh we'd have preferred it with subs Orang Utan  but I've no idea how to do that


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Tbh we'd have preferred it with subs Orang Utan  but I've no idea how to do that


On Netflix? There's a speech bubble icon you can press before/during play. Mind's switched on so it always defaults to subs, as I appear to be going deaf and/or actors seem to do a lot of mumbling these days.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2018)

Anyone watched The Cloverfield Paradox yet? It's been absolutely ravaged by the critics everywhere....I've not found a positive review for it yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 6, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Started watching 'Dark' last night. Only worked out this morning that it is almost exactly the same thing as Stranger Things, just badly dubbed



Re: dubbed, you can change that in the settings and get it in German with English subs. Far better.

And it's really not like Stranger Things. It's far more grown up, has a different premise entirely. Stick with it, I think it's worth it. Excellent television.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 6, 2018)

Another vote for End of the F**ing World. I though the 2 leads were great and as well as Alan Partridge's Lynn, it was fun to see Super Hans pop up as a copper 
Great soundtrack as well.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2018)

I just sort of accidentally watched “Treasures from the Wreck of the Unbelievable,” I say accidentally because I just wanted something a bit dull to tune out from and divers looked suitable. 

I'll put the rest in a spoiler.



Spoiler: so .. 



... I managed to watch it all (I dozed off for between 10 minutes and about 15 minutes at the beginning I think but had half an ear on it) without really twigging that it wasn't real. I mean every now and then I thought 'oh come on now' but it was only with the very last shot that I realised I'd properly been had. And I feel ok about it, unlike a lot of netflix commenters. I don't know much about Hirst so I'm not sure if everyone else knew about his recent exhibition and therefore just knew immediately it was fake. 

I preferred this more than the shark in a tank or a crystal skull I think.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2018)

1927 said:


> If you haven't seen it, I can recommend the new documentary series Dirty Money, particularly the one on payday loan millionaire Scott Tucker, and a good one on Trump.



dervish has been watching these, I thought the bits I saw were interesting.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2018)

Cheers Orang Utan  and Vintage Paw  - I had no idea. I will be putting the subtitles on tonight though! Bad dubbing always makes me laugh, and ruins serious stuff!


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 7, 2018)

Saw the Cloverfield Paradox last night...

Kinda wish I'd not bothered. Total pile of drivel.


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2018)

Started watching Eastsiders, randomly.  First season is just 10-15 mins episodes (it started off on YouTube then it got crowdfunded on Kickstarter), second season moves on to longer 25/30 mins episodes. Third episode (Sex Therapy) is really funny and the writer/protagonist has a resemblance to a young Hugh Laurie, but better looking . 

From wikipedia
_*EastSiders*_ is an American dark comedy web series created by Kit Williamson. It premiered on YouTube on December 14, 2012, and began streaming through Logo TV's website on April 23, 2013. Set in Silver Lake, Los Angeles, the series follows couple Cal (Williamson) and Thom (Van Hansis) as they struggle with infidelity and substance abuse. It also explores the relationship between Kathy (Constance Wu), Cal's best friend, and her boyfriend Ian (John Halbach) as they reach their six-month anniversary, making it Kathy's longest relationship.
After the first two episodes were released on December 14 and December 21, 2012, the series received considerable attention for its portrayal of gay characters whose sexual orientation does not serve as a plot point. The remaining seven episodes were funded by a Kickstarter campaign. On April 2, 2013, it was announced that the series was picked up for distribution through Logo TV's website, and the remainder of the season premiered on April 23, 2013. The second season premiered on September 15, 2015, through Vimeo's on demand service.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 7, 2018)

I quite like Eastsiders - i'm on the third season - some very funny bits, esp the STD clinic in season 2. There are also some supremely irritating bits - awful LA hipster types - but on the whole its entertaining and it's the best gay content on Netflix at the moment.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 7, 2018)

There's a low budget sci-film called Origin Wars on Netflix and it's really quite good. Loads of nods to loads of other sci-fi and action adventure films.

It does a lot with a little and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## bemused (Feb 7, 2018)

I binged Altered Carbon. I very much enjoyed it.

But was left wondering why filmmakers have a problem with cocks? Most of the ladies in the show at some point were naked: fighting in the nude, bonking, walking around - basically anything. One chap's chap is seen.

It seems like I'm complaining I'm not seeing enough cock on TV, I'm not really. I'm just wondering in an age when full nudity in TV seems to be standard practice why willies make such few appearances.


----------



## dervish (Feb 7, 2018)

bemused said:


> It seems like I'm complaining I'm not seeing enough cock on TV, I'm not really. I'm just wondering in an age when full nudity in TV seems to be standard practice why willies make such few appearances.



Cos cocks are ugly.


----------



## chilango (Feb 7, 2018)

*Accepted*

Imagine if some of junior members of the team behind one of the weaker films at the tail end of the American Pie franchise got stoned one night and decided to make a film about democratic education...

...yeah.

This is kinda it.

It's a not particularly good American college comedy by numbers that seems to stumble upon the occasional genuinely radical notion and nascent political critique of the education system but doesn't really notice that it's doing so. Or does it?

Curious.


----------



## bimble (Feb 7, 2018)

bemused said:


> I binged Altered Carbon. I very much enjoyed it.
> 
> But was left wondering why filmmakers have a problem with cocks? Most of the ladies in the show at some point were naked: fighting in the nude, bonking, walking around - basically anything. One chap's chap is seen.
> 
> It seems like I'm complaining I'm not seeing enough cock on TV, I'm not really. I'm just wondering in an age when full nudity in TV seems to be standard practice why willies make such few appearances.


----------



## snadge (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Black Lightning is better written and acted than Luke Cage; good watching



It's not, it's cliched garbage, tried watching it and gave up, some of the worst acting and production I have ever had the misfortune of watching, if this is the sort of shite Netflix are flinging money at now, woe betide them.

Altered Carbon on the other hand, although badly acted was bingeworthy.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 8, 2018)

Season 3 of line of duty is now up on netflix - its fucking ace! Watching the last episode tonight.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2018)

bemused said:


> I binged Altered Carbon. I very much enjoyed it.
> 
> But was left wondering why filmmakers have a problem with cocks? Most of the ladies in the show at some point were naked: fighting in the nude, bonking, walking around - basically anything. One chap's chap is seen.
> 
> It seems like I'm complaining I'm not seeing enough cock on TV, I'm not really. I'm just wondering in an age when full nudity in TV seems to be standard practice why willies make such few appearances.



There's been a few in GoT, friend of mine got to complaining about it, calling it Game of Dongs  

Of course, he'd no problem with the acres of female nudity, of course...


----------



## maomao (Feb 9, 2018)

bemused said:


> I'm not seeing enough cock on TV



You could just watch porn.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2018)

bemused said:


> I binged Altered Carbon. I very much enjoyed it.
> 
> But was left wondering why filmmakers have a problem with cocks? Most of the ladies in the show at some point were naked: fighting in the nude, bonking, walking around - basically anything. One chap's chap is seen.
> 
> It seems like I'm complaining I'm not seeing enough cock on TV, I'm not really. I'm just wondering in an age when full nudity in TV seems to be standard practice why willies make such few appearances.



Male actors are afraid to get their cocks out because they think the world of the penis is a GoCompare ad and get worried they won't match up. Lots of male leads won't do full frontal (and have it written in to contracts).


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 9, 2018)

I guess its cos a floppy cock is a bit crap and you cant show a hard-on on TV.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> I guess its cos a floppy cock is a bit crap and you cant show a hard-on on TV.


They did in American Gods. Wondering if the rules have changed?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 9, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> They did in American Gods. Wondering if the rules have changed?



and Deuce


----------



## maomao (Feb 9, 2018)

When was the last time you saw actual female genitalia on TV anyway? I seem to remember one in GoT and being a bit shocked. Pubic hair is not a vulva.


----------



## T & P (Feb 10, 2018)

Whatever you do, don’t watch horror film The Open House. The biggest pile of shit i’ve ever seen and no mistake. Netflix must be swimming in cash to even think considering financing such fucking diabolical shambles.

With that in mind, full marks to the team who put together the trailer for the film (the reason why we decided to give it a go). Never before has anyone managed to create an intriguing and engaging trailer out of such load of utter bollocks.


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2018)

lazythursday said:


> I quite like Eastsiders - i'm on the third season - some very funny bits, esp the STD clinic in season 2. There are also some supremely irritating bits - awful LA hipster types - but on the whole its entertaining and it's the best gay content on Netflix at the moment.



Yeah, some of it was grating but I finished it and it didn't leave a bad taste in my mouth! So I recommend it.

Watched first three episodes of Dark tonight, in German with subtitles, as recommended. Very good so far! Visually, musically... Very satisfying. Had to read about it after, just to firm up the characters in my mind, in preparation for the forthcoming episodes. Can't wait to watch more!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 12, 2018)

The Good Place is great! Who would ever have thought that there would be an American show starring Ted Danson that would be basically about moral philosophy. I feel very happy with the way the world is going right now 

I love Janet with a passion I have not had for many other characters in anything ever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Good Place is great! Who would ever have thought that there would be an American show starring Ted Danson that would be basically about moral philosophy. I feel very happy with the way the world is going right now
> 
> I love Janet with a passion I have not had for many other characters in anything ever.


really works with the short time limit- no over run or slack n an episode. 



Spoiler: stuff



I thought of Chidi last night as I stuck on an audiobook of Beyond Good and Evil (the fun never stops here etc etc). He's become the funniest character for me, just his existential inability to choose because of consequences and moral traps. lols.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 12, 2018)

First 3 episodes of Godless, very good, slow but nicely drawn and stunning cinematography.

Only issue is Jack O'Connell doing what sounds like a Christian Slater impersonation for his accent, interesting choice.

Jeff Daniels does evil well.


----------



## nuffsaid (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Good Place is great!
> I love Janet with a passion I have not had for many other characters in anything ever.



Totally agree, although I have to admit to liking bad Janet a bit too much...


----------



## Looby (Feb 12, 2018)

Someone used the train thing in a lecture the other day. I think they thought they were being really clever but half the class commented that they’ve been watching The Good Place. [emoji1]


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2018)

The pace of ideas on the Good Place is just indulgent. Material that could be stretched out for an entire season devoured in 20 minutes. Sometimes I wish they'd slow down just a teeny bit


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2018)

I've watched it too (the good place) but really don't think it was as great as people are making out, it trundled along between silly-funny and dully pretentious and often dragged out a not that good joke for far too long imo. Soz.


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2018)

bimble said:


> I've watched it too (the good place) but really don't think it was as great as people are making out, it trundled along between silly-funny and dully pretentious and often dragged out a not that good joke for far too long imo. Soz.



Yeah, I've been watching it for a while when I have 20 mins to spare and it's far from great.  It's more 'mediocre/okish'


----------



## Chz (Feb 16, 2018)

I wouldn't describe it as great overall, what it is is "very good" for half-hour long fluff. When I just can't bear another hour of Spiral, or some more Stranger Things, there was The Good Place to let me not give a shit for half an hour and watch something not completely inane for 20 minutes.

I realise that some people can just turn off completely and Mrs. Brown's Boys will do the trick. But I do have to pay attention to what I'm watching, so it can't be complete shite.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 16, 2018)

This is basically where I am with the good place. It passes the time. I like to always have a good half hour show that I can stream when I'm eating or if I'm on the train. Master of none, it's always sunny, arrested development etc have filled that hole really well and the good place does the job too but just isn't a patch on the others I've mentioned. It's not shit. It's watchable,  like fresh Prince or my name is earl.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2018)

it's good for light moral philosophy but not for laughs, so it's really stretching the definition of comedy. yet still i feel compelled to watch it...


----------



## girasol (Feb 18, 2018)

One of my favourite, short, recent-ish ones is Lady Dynamite (Maria Bamford) - which is funny but also deals with mental health issues in a more satisfactory way (dare I say adult? or maybe in a less romanticised manner) than Crazy Ex-girlfriend.

I think I  may have mentioned it before in here.

There are only two seasons, which is probably the right amount.


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 19, 2018)

bimble said:


> I've watched it too (the good place) but really don't think it was as great as people are making out, it trundled along between silly-funny and dully pretentious and often dragged out a not that good joke for far too long imo. Soz.


I quite liked the Good Place, nice, mildly entertaining fun, the kind of thing that wouldn't upset your granny. But I was yearning for it to be just a little bit cleverer, a tiny bit deeper, slightly less am-dram...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2018)

girasol said:


> One of my favourite, short, recent-ish ones is Lady Dynamite (Maria Bamford) - which is funny but also deals with mental health issues in a more satisfactory way (dare I say adult? or maybe in a less romanticised manner) than Crazy Ex-girlfriend.
> 
> I think I  may have mentioned it before in here.
> 
> There are only two seasons, which is probably the right amount.



I loved the first season but hated the first episode of the second season and didn't continue with it. I don't know if the show changed or if I did.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 19, 2018)

I've just started rewatching Fargo s1, in preparation for finally getting around to watching s3. Malvo is a dream. Truly, the whole show is wonderfully acted, written, directed, and edited.


----------



## girasol (Feb 19, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I loved the first season but hated the first episode of the second season and didn't continue with it. I don't know if the show changed or if I did.



it does seem to go in a different direction but still based on her life experiences...  Even though it's not written by her, which I was surprised to read! According to Wikipedia

*Writing[edit]*
Maria Bamford was involved in the writing process, but she did not write any episode herself. In spite of the show being based on Bamford's real life, the writers had freedom to modify her experiences for creative purposes. For example, in the pilot episode, Maria puts a bench in front of her house in an effort to promote a sense of community in her neighborhood. This idea came from Bamford's real life.

Even though she did not take a hands-on approach in the writing of the series, she was in the writers' room often, to discuss ideas and "hang out" with the writers.[5] Writing credits include Kyle McCulloch, former _South Park_ writer, and Jen Statsky, former _Parks and Recreation_ and _Late Night with Jimmy Fallon_ writer.


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 20, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've just started rewatching Fargo s1, in preparation for finally getting around to watching s3. Malvo is a dream. Truly, the whole show is wonderfully acted, written, directed, and edited.


Series 1 is *great*, series 2 is good. Series 3......... I gave up, it was awful, imho. It felt like a cash cow exercise, lacking in vision & creativity, riding on the coat tails of the earlier - vastly better - series & failing to hang on. I was thoroughly disappointed.


----------



## T & P (Feb 23, 2018)

If like me there are any souls out there who enjoyed Breaking Bad but didn't get round to finish all five series, I urge you to do so. I binge-watched the first four seasons years ago but went slightly off the boil with the fifth, and then had to stop the episode with the jail killings as I found them particularly unpleasant, and never felt like continuing.

Two years later I've found myself at home this week sick with the flu, and decided to carry on where I left it to see how it felt. I'm so glad I did. Absolutely breathtaking television. Just fucking ace. The flashback at the beginning of Ozymandias (itself surely one of the greatest episodes of any series in television history) was as poignant as it was moving. And the series finale somehow managed to cap it all off perfectly


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 23, 2018)

Series two of Marseille just added.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 24, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone watched The Cloverfield Paradox yet? It's been absolutely ravaged by the critics everywhere....I've not found a positive review for it yet.


I absolutely hated it. Shame because I was looking forward to it. It just made no sense at all and threatened to turn into a comedy at times. In fact there was a point where I decided the humour must have been intentional but after that it turned really tedious. I hope the next film is better. Loved the previous two.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 24, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Ok, now I get it. Nothing spoiled
> 
> We ended up watching the whole thing in one go and it feels like a film. Some great characters and it reminded me of True Romance (and Badlands) in parts. I hear that there may be a second series. Not sure how that would work. As a stand alone story, it's pretty damn good.
> 
> Nice to see the actor who plays Lyn (Alan Partridge's long suffering secretary) in it!


Yeah, I liked it. Watched it all in one go as if it was a film - the whole thing joined together is feature film length. I'd have been very happy if I'd paid £15 to see it at the cinema tbh.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 24, 2018)

T & P said:


> If like me there are any souls out there who enjoyed Breaking Bad but didn't get round to finish all five series, I urge you to do so. I binge-watched the first four seasons years ago but went slightly off the boil with the fifth, and then had to stop the episode with the jail killings as I found them particularly unpleasant, and never felt like continuing.
> 
> Two years later I've found myself at home this week sick with the flu, and decided to carry on where I left it to see how it felt. I'm so glad I did. Absolutely breathtaking television. Just fucking ace. The flashback at the beginning of Ozymandias (itself surely one of the greatest episodes of any series in television history) was as poignant as it was moving. And the series finale somehow managed to cap it all off perfectly


I miss breaking bad so much. Not found anything that lives up to it since


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've just started rewatching Fargo s1, in preparation for finally getting around to watching s3. Malvo is a dream. Truly, the whole show is wonderfully acted, written, directed, and edited.



Just finished S2. Fucking GOLD!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 24, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Just finished S2. Fucking GOLD!!!!!



I'm near the end of S3 and I don't understand the previous negative reaction, though it is more of the same sort of thing.  Worth watching for David Thewlis alone.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hunt for the Wilderpeople is great by the way.

I'm just watching the first episode of Altered Carbon now. Also favourited some chef thing to watch later, hopefully should be good. I love chef shows.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 24, 2018)

Whats the chef show?


----------



## 8115 (Feb 24, 2018)

blairsh said:


> Whats the chef show?


Chef's table. I've just started it now, Altered Carbon didn't grab me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 24, 2018)

8115 said:


> Chef's table. I've just started it now, Altered Carbon didn't grab me.


Oh you don't need to watch chef's table.  Just jump to about 14 minutes from the end of each one for the good stuff.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 24, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh you don't need to watch chef's table.  Just jump to about 14 minutes from the end of each one for the good stuff.


Yeah it's not great.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 24, 2018)

8115 said:


> Yeah it's not great.


Meals are great though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 24, 2018)

Chef's table is fantastic


----------



## 8115 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm watching a good episode about a farm now.


----------



## dervish (Feb 25, 2018)

I found I had half an hour so I thought I would try the Good Place. Now on the second series and loving it even more than the first.


----------



## magneze (Feb 25, 2018)

dervish said:


> I found I had half an hour so I thought I would try the Good Place. Now on the second series and loving it even more than the first.


I've just finished the first. It's great!


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 25, 2018)

dervish said:


> I found I had half an hour so I thought I would try the Good Place. Now on the second series and loving it even more than the first.


hah!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 28, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Just finished Manhunt about the search for the Unabomber. I really enjoyed it, even with the lead actor's dreadful american accent



Just on the 3rd episode now. It’s good. Can’t remember how true to life it is, but the focus on the FBI profiler is a good touch - a bit reminiscent of that other series about the guys who profiled serial killers in the 70s.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 28, 2018)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Just on the 3rd episode now. It’s good. Can’t remember how true to life it is, but the focus on the FBI profiler is a good touch - a bit reminiscent of that other series about the guys who profiled serial killers in the 70s.


Mindhunter. I genuinely thought that Manhunt: Unabomber was a spinoff for most of the time I was watching it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 28, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Mindhunter. I genuinely thought that Manhunt: Unabomber was a spinoff for most of the time I was watching it.



Yeah that.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 28, 2018)

Le Casa de Papel...called Money Heist on Netflix.

It's about a robbery on the Spanish Mint. I tried the version on Netflix but it's dubbed and I only managed one episode. Found a download of the Spanish version with subtitles though and it's really good. If you can handle American voice overs the Netflix version might be for you.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2018)

S2 Jessica Jones 8th March


----------



## sojourner (Mar 1, 2018)

Cardboard Gangsters. Fucking intense, clever, brilliant. Was exhausted by the end of it!


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 1, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Le Casa de Papel...called Money Heist on Netflix.
> 
> It's about a robbery on the Spanish Mint. I tried the version on Netflix but it's dubbed and I only managed one episode. Found a download of the Spanish version with subtitles though and it's really good. If you can handle American voice overs the Netflix version might be for you.



You can use the original language on Netflix and enable English subtitles


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 1, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> You can use the original language on Netflix and enable English subtitles



Well I never!...cheers


----------



## 8115 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ugly delicious. Food programme. I'm watching episode 2, it's about tacos. I want a fucking taco now.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 2, 2018)

8115 said:


> Ugly delicious. Food programme. I'm watching episode 2, it's about tacos. I want a fucking taco now.


yeh I enjoyed that


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 2, 2018)

Just saw a link to the top 150 films on Netflix on Tech Radar.

Clicked on it and it's 156 separate pages. Fuck right off. Not even going to click once you cunts.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 2, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> Just saw a link to the top 150 films on Netflix on Tech Radar.
> 
> Clicked on it and it's 156 separate pages. Fuck right off. Not even going to click once you cunts.



Here's that page deslidefied.

Deslided: Best movies on Netflix UK (March 2018): 150 films to choose from | TechRadar

This is a handy link for converting similar annoyng pages

Slideshow-Deslidefier


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 2, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Here's that page deslidefied.
> 
> Deslided: Best movies on Netflix UK (March 2018): 150 films to choose from | TechRadar
> 
> ...



Brilliant, thank you


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2018)

Has anyone seen the Japanese series ‘Re:mind’? Looks intriguing, if seemly borrowing from the Saw films...


----------



## dervish (Mar 3, 2018)

I've just finished the Good Place, and I'm a bit sad that it ended.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2018)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen the Japanese series ‘Re:mind’? Looks intriguing, if seemly borrowing from the Saw films...


A Japanese version of Saw?

I think not.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> A Japanese version of Saw?
> 
> I think not.


Well it’s more like a mixture of a mystery dinner party at a mansion and Saw. Judging by the trailer, a group of young women wake up tied up and chained around a dinner table, and their mysterious host sets up challenges for them to solve/ answer or face the consequences.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2018)

T & P said:


> Well it’s more like a mixture of a mystery dinner party at a mansion and Saw. Judging by the trailer, a group of young women wake up tied up and chained around a dinner table, and their mysterious host sets up challenges for them to solve/ answer or face the consequences.


But...if you were going to take some people to see the film with that description...they may, after the fact, perhaps (we do not know) note your lapse in telling them that this comes from the country of Ichi the Killer and Audition.

(and she who must not be mentioned...S**a*o)

I'll stand by my initial reaction when you connect Saw and Japanese movies...it's like an insane dare, a voigt-kampf test.


----------



## bendeus (Mar 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Another vote for End of the F**ing World. I though the 2 leads were great and as well as Alan Partridge's Lynn, it was fun to see Super Hans pop up as a copper
> Great soundtrack as well.


Just two-day binged this on your recommendation. Absolutely stunning, laugh out loud and tearjerking all at the same time. Really wonderful piece of telly.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2018)

We enjoyed ‘Everything Sucks!’, a coming-of-age comedy drama based in the 1990s. Most of the main characters are kids but it’s not a kid’s show.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 4, 2018)

Been totally sucked into Line of Duty recently. Had a search but no info as to when S4 will grace Netflix. Unavailable on iplayer as well.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Been totally sucked into Line of Duty recently. Had a search but no info as to when S4 will grace Netflix. Unavailable on iplayer as well.


I had the same problem.
In the end I went out and bought the dvd.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 5, 2018)

_Seven Seconds.
_
A New Jersey cop accidentally kills a black kid, tries to cover it up with the help of his squad and it snowballs out of control.  A good exploration of racism in the US, excellent acting, a twist at the end, and it becomes a decent courtroom drama for the last 2 episodes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2018)

watched the first episode of damnation the other day, very much enjoyed it. will be back for more


----------



## sojourner (Mar 5, 2018)

Alias Grace

It's an adaptation of a Margaret Atwood novel, and so far is being pretty true to the original.  You might like this Orang Utan .

MA has a 'Supervising Producer' role. Not entirely sure what that means, but hoping it's something to do with creative control.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 5, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Alias Grace
> 
> It's an adaptation of a Margaret Atwood novel, and so far is being pretty true to the original.  You might like this Orang Utan .
> 
> MA has a 'Supervising Producer' role. Not entirely sure what that means, but hoping it's something to do with creative control.



I enjoyed that, was interesting.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 5, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Alias Grace
> 
> It's an adaptation of a Margaret Atwood novel, and so far is being pretty true to the original.  You might like this Orang Utan .
> 
> MA has a 'Supervising Producer' role. Not entirely sure what that means, but hoping it's something to do with creative control.



Atwood also has a blink-and-you'll-miss-it cameo in the show.

But yes, it's great. Sarah Gadon excels in a role that should by rights have been impossible to play.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Atwood also has a blink-and-you'll-miss-it cameo in the show.
> 
> But yes, it's great. Sarah Gadon excels in a role that should by rights have been impossible to play.


I totally blinked and missed that then SpookyFrank   Which episode was it in? PM me if you fancy, save spoiling it for anyone.

Yep, Sarah Gaudon and Elisabeth Moss have been two utterly fantastic choices for two brilliant roles.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 7, 2018)

Anthropoid

It's about Operation Anthropoid - the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich - by two Czech soldiers. I didn't know the story, so it was all a big surprise to me, but I totally recommend it. Powerful as fuck, obviously all the more so it being a true story.

It's got my newfound crush in it too - Cillian Murphy.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2018)

Watched a Spanish paranormal horror film called Veronica last night and quite enjoyed it.  I'm not a particular fan of the genre.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 9, 2018)

Watched a couple of eps of The Good Place yesterday (cos everyone hear was talking so much about it). It was entertaining enough, and it'll make good dinner time tv. Reminded me a bit of the film downsizing.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 9, 2018)

Anthony Bourdain The Layover, it's not that great but I do like Bourdain so it's good mindless watching. I'll watch No Reservations next but I have a feeling I've seen most of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Mar 9, 2018)

Flint Town.
Looks like a standard docu-series 'cop show' - and I gave it a swerve to begin with, on that basis - but it's not, especially as it heads towards the last couple of episodes.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 9, 2018)

I watched all of Girls Incarcerated. It's an American programme following the stories of young women in juvenile detention. It seemed to almost romanticise juvenile prison. It was interesting to hear the girls stories. There's a bit of goddy homophobic stuff in it that was quite uncomfortable though.


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> _Seven Seconds.
> _
> A New Jersey cop accidentally kills a black kid, tries to cover it up with the help of his squad and it snowballs out of control.  A good exploration of racism in the US, excellent acting, a twist at the end, and it becomes a decent courtroom drama for the last 2 episodes.


I’ve watched that this week, really enjoyed it. KJ was really familar so I googled her and she’s British. She was in Doctor Foster.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 9, 2018)

Ohhh. I watched Ladies First today. It's about Indian athlete Deepika Kumari. I'm not really into sports documentaries but this was really excellent and quite moving. Def recommend.


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2018)

Requiem for the American Dream. If you've read Chomsky nothing really new, if you haven't then you can watch this and get a gist.

Dirk Gently 
Another TV adaption of an excellent series of books that completely ignores the source material. It's bollocks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2018)

magneze said:


> Requiem for the American Dream. If you've read Chomsky nothing really new, if you haven't then you can watch this and get a gist.
> 
> Dirk Gently
> Another TV adaption of an excellent series of books that completely ignores the source material. It's bollocks.


The source material was pretty terrible though


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> The source material was pretty terrible though


That's fighting talk!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2018)

magneze said:


> That's fighting talk!


Douglas Adams did some great work but that was shite. The Book Of Liff is his best work.


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Douglas Adams did some great work but that was shite. The Book Of Liff is his best work.


I've not read it!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 10, 2018)

sheothebudworths said:


> Flint Town.
> Looks like a standard docu-series 'cop show' - and I gave it a swerve to begin with, on that basis - but it's not, especially as it heads towards the last couple of episodes.




This is very much a pro-watch.


----------



## Chz (Mar 10, 2018)

magneze said:


> Requiem for the American Dream. If you've read Chomsky nothing really new, if you haven't then you can watch this and get a gist.
> 
> Dirk Gently
> Another TV adaption of an excellent series of books that completely ignores the source material. It's bollocks.


The Stephen Mangan one was quite faithful to the plot and characters of the book.

But I feel the BBC America one (first series at least, I hear the second one goes off the rails) is more faithful to the tone and spirit of it.


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 11, 2018)

While  I'm waiting for the next series of The Good Place, 'People of Earth' seems a reasonable comedy replacement, 20min episodes about a support group for people who claim to have been abducted by aliens and a journalist who gets close to the story. I've seen 4 eps so far and it's ok.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 11, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> _Seven Seconds.
> _
> A New Jersey cop accidentally kills a black kid, tries to cover it up with the help of his squad and it snowballs out of control.  A good exploration of racism in the US, excellent acting, a twist at the end, and it becomes a decent courtroom drama for the last 2 episodes.



Just into ep2 now, it’s got potential!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2018)

Up to ep 9 of Jessica Jones 2.  Really good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> While  I'm waiting for the next series of The Good Place, 'People of Earth' seems a reasonable comedy replacement, 20min episodes about a support group for people who claim to have been abducted by aliens and a journalist who gets close to the story. I've seen 4 eps so far and it's ok.


I fancied the sound of that but it doesn't appear to be on Netflix. Where is it available?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 11, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Up to ep 9 of Jessica Jones 2.  Really good.


 
Bailed out after ep2! Boring, & no way a touch on S1


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bailed out after ep2! Boring, & no way a touch on S1


Sorry...nope.  Better than first series.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 12, 2018)

I


nuffsaid said:


> While  I'm waiting for the next series of The Good Place, 'People of Earth' seems a reasonable comedy replacement, 20min episodes about a support group for people who claim to have been abducted by aliens and a journalist who gets close to the story. I've seen 4 eps so far and it's ok.


 I watched that last year on Kiwi TV and really liked it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 12, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Anthropoid
> 
> It's about Operation Anthropoid - the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich - by two Czech soldiers. I didn't know the story, so it was all a big surprise to me, but I totally recommend it. Powerful as fuck, obviously all the more so it being a true story.
> 
> It's got my newfound crush in it too - Cillian Murphy.


That sounds right up my street but is not on Netflix here


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 12, 2018)

veldin said:


> Any Black Mirror fans here? It's a really great Sci-Fi anthology!!


I think most people here are fans of that


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 12, 2018)

Tried to watch Altered Carbon. Found it to be one of the worst things I have ever had to endure.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 12, 2018)

veldin said:


> Any Black Mirror fans here? It's a really great Sci-Fi anthology!!




Black Mirror - Charlie Brooker


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 12, 2018)

veldin said:


> Any Black Mirror fans here? It's a really great Sci-Fi anthology!!


It doesn't do anything for me.  I've tried it a couple of times, but it just comes across as not very interesting.  It seems like a wealthy metropolitan liberal trying too hard to be edgy and failing.  A lovey's take on dystopia. It also signposts the Moral of the Story, which I never like.  Unless it's actually Scooby Doo.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 12, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Anthropoid
> 
> It's about Operation Anthropoid - the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich - by two Czech soldiers. I didn't know the story, so it was all a big surprise to me, but I totally recommend it. Powerful as fuck, obviously all the more so it being a true story.
> 
> It's got my newfound crush in it too - Cillian Murphy.


If you liked that, it's pretty much a remake of the 1975 film _Operation Daybreak_. It even mimics the anachronistic soundtrack.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> If you liked that, it's pretty much a remake of the 1975 film _Operation Daybreak_. It even mimics the anachronistic soundtrack.



Good film.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Mar 12, 2018)

There's also another recent film called The Man with the Iron Heart a.k.a. HHhH about the Heydrich assassination.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 12, 2018)

Watched this fucking nonsense last night Nailed It  Loved the host - she’s so loud I was down to 9% on the headphone volume but it’s great if you like that sort of thing  By episode 3 they are relaxing into it, drinking and setting fire to stuff.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 13, 2018)

veldin said:


> Too bad. Looks like you have super high standards!


He's just a miserable old bleeder


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 15, 2018)

_Okkupert_ season 2 now up


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 15, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Okkupert_ season 2 now up


Brilliant. Cheers!


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 15, 2018)

5t3IIa said:


> Watched this fucking nonsense last night Nailed It  Loved the host - she’s so loud I was down to 9% on the headphone volume but it’s great if you like that sort of thing  By episode 3 they are relaxing into it, drinking and setting fire to stuff.



I LOVE THIS (Doing impression of the host).. Seriously though, she makes me feel incredibly British because I just want to ask her to keep it down a bit all the time. Despite that, I find the programme hilarious and excellent fun brainless viewing.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> _Okkupert_ season 2 now up



Great. Enjoyed S1.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 15, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> I LOVE THIS (Doing impression of the host).. Seriously though, she makes me feel incredibly British because I just want to ask her to keep it down a bit all the time. Despite that, I find the programme hilarious and excellent fun brainless viewing.


I am inspired to make an emoji cake with the kits now too  A hearteyes one for daddy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 15, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Anthropoid
> 
> It's about Operation Anthropoid - the assassination of Reinhard Heydrich - by two Czech soldiers. I didn't know the story, so it was all a big surprise to me, but I totally recommend it. Powerful as fuck, obviously all the more so it being a true story.
> 
> It's got my newfound crush in it too - Cillian Murphy.





Spymaster said:


> If you liked that, it's pretty much a remake of the 1975 film _Operation Daybreak_. It even mimics the anachronistic soundtrack.





Sir Belchalot said:


> There's also another recent film called The Man with the Iron Heart a.k.a. HHhH about the Heydrich assassination.



Then there's_ Hangmen Also Die!_, made the following year before the full facts about Heydrich's assassination were widely known (and so no SOE), a weird, campy mélange of Hollywood melodrama and emigré German expressionism - written by ‘Bert’ Brecht, directed by Fritz Lang; and possibly the best of the lot, the Czechoslovak _Atentát_.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 16, 2018)

Ricky gervais stand up show that’s recently been added is worth a watch if you’re a fan.


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2018)

Finished Ghost Wars yesterday. It's about okay. Not great and at times badly edited, but watchable overall.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2018)

Is "Mute" any good? Trailer looks interesting, another Blade Runner cityscape to drool over...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 16, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Is "Mute" any good? Trailer looks interesting, another Blade Runner cityscape to drool over...



I haven't heard a single good word about it.....


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 16, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I haven't heard a single good word about it.....



Dammit


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2018)

I know it's nonsense but I am enjoying _Occupied_


----------



## 8115 (Mar 16, 2018)

I've heard a few decent things about Annihilation, might watch it this weekend.


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2018)

Very odd.

_Occupied_ Series 2 seems to have disappeared from Netflix.

I was watching it a couple of hours ago but now only Series 1 is listed.

Hmmm.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 16, 2018)

chilango said:


> Very odd.
> 
> _Occupied_ Series 2 seems to have disappeared from Netflix.
> 
> ...


WTF same here


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> WTF same here



My evening is ruined.

Fucking Putin.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 16, 2018)

8115 said:


> I've heard a few decent things about Annihilation, might watch it this weekend.


I thought it was good.


----------



## chilango (Mar 17, 2018)

Well...what has happened to _Occupied?
_
S2 seems to have pulled off Netflix. Vague reports on Twitter citing "licensing", but nothing concrete.

S1 still up though. Smells fishy.

Do the Russians poison someone in it or something?


----------



## Saffy (Mar 17, 2018)

I've been watching Nailed it as well. I love it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 17, 2018)

Just finished Seven Seconds. What a rollercoaster, with added tears! Thanks for the recommendation Spymaster


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2018)

Still no word from Netflix why they pulled _Okkupert_ without a word


----------



## Mogden (Mar 18, 2018)

Just finished Everything Sucks. Rather enjoyed that. Easy to digest too.


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2018)

S2 of Santa Clarita Diet is out. For those who don’t know of it, it’s a light but well written comedy a la The Good Place that can perhaps be best described as Desperate Housewives with zombies. If you’re after easy to watch light entertainment i’d wholeheartedly recommend it (S1 first of course).


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 19, 2018)

Wild Wild Country - overextended at 7h total (in 6 parts) and it soft-pedals some of the central questions, but this account of the Rajneeshpuram fiasco in Oregon (cult commune spiralling into paranoia and exploitation, something that _almost never _happens...) is still pretty gripping. Great access and archive, a story to die for - some of it beggars belief - terrific 'characters', and some real questions about freedom and religion thrown in. Looking back on it it's extraordinary that any of it happened at all - but it did - and just kept getting weirder.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 21, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Wild Wild Country - overextended at 7h total (in 6 parts) and it soft-pedals some of the central questions, but this account of the Rajneeshpuram fiasco in Oregon (cult commune spiralling into paranoia and exploitation, something that _almost never _happens...) is still pretty gripping. Great access and archive, a story to die for - some of it beggars belief - terrific 'characters', and some real questions about freedom and religion thrown in. Looking back on it it's extraordinary that any of it happened at all - but it did - and just kept getting weirder.


Was just coming here to suggest that!! I'm up to ep3 and am falling in love with Sheela. She's fucking awesome! Fearless. Visionary. Committed. I love her. Mind you, it is likely to all turn to shit in the next 3 episodes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 21, 2018)

Over half way through ep3...gotta add ruthless to my list of adjectives describing Sheela.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 21, 2018)

Ep4.....oh dear 

Fuck me people are fascinating


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Mar 21, 2018)

Paradise lost.


----------



## girasol (Mar 24, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Wild Wild Country - overextended at 7h total (in 6 parts) and it soft-pedals some of the central questions, but this account of the Rajneeshpuram fiasco in Oregon (cult commune spiralling into paranoia and exploitation, something that _almost never _happens...) is still pretty gripping. Great access and archive, a story to die for - some of it beggars belief - terrific 'characters', and some real questions about freedom and religion thrown in. Looking back on it it's extraordinary that any of it happened at all - but it did - and just kept getting weirder.



Came here to recommend it too, finished it yesterday.  What a story, and yes, it raises some really interesting questions, the people involved were just wonderful to watch - complex AND strong female characters!!!!  Real life stories are so much more interesting than fiction! One minute I'd be siding with Sheela & the community and then there'd be a twist and I'd be "You did WHAT????"  I never understood how people could worship a person to that level and never understood the need some people have to "follow" someone/something - but I do get the whole community/freedom thing, so I could see how people ended up there.

Jane Stork ("Ma Shanti Bhadra") was the person who touched me the most, especially on the last episode, I had a lump on my throat when she described the conclusion of her part in the story and I just generally liked her manner.  I thought Sheela was too combative, maybe if they had been more diplomatic things would have turned out differently, but maybe not?  We'll never know.

One of the most interesting documentaries I've seen in a loooong time. (I think the last one I enjoyed this much was "Sugar Man")


----------



## J Ed (Mar 24, 2018)

Just been watching Under an Arctic Sky, really fun shortish docu about some Americans who go to surf in Iceland. Absolutely breathtaking scenes, and a fun soundtrack... great light viewing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2018)

Santa Clarita Diet.

Drew Barrymore, Tim Ollyfantastic.  Zombie comedy.  Very funny.  Very funny.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> _Seven Seconds.
> _
> A New Jersey cop accidentally kills a black kid, tries to cover it up with the help of his squad and it snowballs out of control.  A good exploration of racism in the US, excellent acting, a twist at the end, and it becomes a decent courtroom drama for the last 2 episodes.


Just finished this. Best series I've seen on Netflix. It's tremendously pessimistic in its portrayal of a society, convincing in every detail and layer.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 26, 2018)

Another vote for Wild Wild Country. Really gripping and really astonishing how much your sympathies were constantly shifting. Lots of questions, didn't realise that Osho was only 58 when he died (in the company of the doctor!). It also introduced me to the music of Bill Callahan.


----------



## cheesethief (Mar 26, 2018)

Recently started binge watching Weeds, it's pretty good. I'd give it 7/10.


----------



## Chz (Mar 26, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Recently started binge watching Weeds, it's pretty good. I'd give it 7/10.


As has been noted before... for the first few seasons, sure. I'd even give it an eight. Somewhere along the line it completely jumps the shark and loses any interest you might have had though. I got about halfway through Season 4 and suddenly wondered why I was wasting my time with it.


----------



## cheesethief (Mar 26, 2018)

Chz said:


> As has been noted before... for the first few seasons, sure. I'd even give it an eight. Somewhere along the line it completely jumps the shark and loses any interest you might have had though. I got about halfway through Season 4 and suddenly wondered why I was wasting my time with it.


Bummer 

Can't say I'm entirely surprised though, after watching the first couple of episodes & seeing just how many seasons there were, I did wonder how such a simple premise could be stretched out that far.


----------



## magneze (Mar 26, 2018)

Mute
Once you get past the really bad first 20 minutes it gets going and it's a pretty good film. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Supine (Mar 26, 2018)

I liked Weeds right up to the end. If I remember correctly it went through a bit of a bad patch and then improved again


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2018)

Wild Wild Country. Great TV. 

As it played out my allegiance continuously shifted from those at Rajneeshpuram to the people of Antelope and back again, and then I really didn't like any of them, and then I did again; it's a proper ride.

Sheela was something else really. Tougher than tough, and still sticking to her guns.

Every time Swami Prem Niren appeared as a talking head I kept thinking of David Soul (as he is now)....


----------



## T & P (Mar 28, 2018)

Season 2 of the highly enjoyable A Series of Unfortunate Events is out this Friday. Yay!


----------



## Corax (Mar 28, 2018)

_Everything Sucks!_

Teen angst stuff. Good fun. Well made.


_The Joel McHale Show with Joel McHale
_
Absolute bollocks. Totally formulaic, but again nice easy watching if you like McHale's shtick - which I do.

I'm sure _Black Mirror _has already been recommended dozens of times, but it can't be recommended too much


----------



## Corax (Mar 29, 2018)

Okay, apart from _Black Mirror_ the above recommendations were just *easy watching* - but this one is _*proper good*_.
_



			In the 19th century, persons suffering from mental illness were thought to be alienated from their own true natures. Experts who studied them were therefore known as alienists.
		
Click to expand...

_



			
				Netflix said:
			
		

> January 22nd - Today, Netflix, the world's leading Internet entertainment service, announced that the highly anticipated series _The Alienist__, _starring Daniel Brühl, Dakota Fanning and Luke Evans, will launch on April 19th exclusively on Netflix everywhere excluding the U.S. and France. All ten episodes will be available at once for members around the world.


Rotten Tomatoes & Metacritic scores are good, but bizarrely low IMO. I've just watched the first three back to back (thanks Pirate Bay!) and I'm completely taken by it.


----------



## campanula (Mar 31, 2018)

Wild Wild Country. I started to watch this as I know a whole bunch of Sanyasins, from both Puna and Oregon. Noted the casual line quite early on ' we can 'borrow' money from the sanyasins) which slipped by almost without comment...but the entire thing was a gross microcosm of a hierarchical society built on a toxic mix of sex.greed, money, shame, exclusivity and selfishness (with some laughable attempt at spiritual growth). Had to bottle it as I was astonished at the unresolved anger (and contempt) i felt for the entire debacle (I might have lived in an orange hotspot, with Medina and all (the old Herringswell Manor, scene of youthful acid trips). A loathesome time - not sure I have the fortitude to sit through the grotesquely scammed greedfest which destroyed lives, wrecked childhoods and celebrated a disgusting sense of entitlement and specialness. I fucking hate these people.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Mar 31, 2018)

campanula said:


> I fucking hate these people.



As much as I enjoyed the series I did find it criminally lacking in how the whole thing was portrayed as a 'cult vs feds' thing without exploring the power dynamics and clear exploitation within the Sanyasins. Not on when people like Sheela and the lawyer/mayor are just given the mic without having to face questions about their very dubious behaviour, which the creators no doubt are/were aware of. 

And it was way too long.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

http://www.coltranefilm.com/

Chasing Trane is up on Netflix now. So, get watching it. Highly recommended. It's John Coltrane, why wouldn't you watch it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 31, 2018)

Tabula Rasa

A Belgian series of the mystery/amnesia slowly unfolding type. Genuinely great a lot of the time but with a strangely hurried ending.


----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> Rotten Tomatoes & Metacritic scores are good, but bizarrely low IMO. I've just watched the first three back to back (thanks Pirate Bay!) and I'm completely taken by it.


Having just finished the series, which was excellent, I took a look at the negative professional critics' reviews. They mainly seem to be complaining that there's so much focus on the internal workings of the mind instead of rooftop chases and explosions - which is kinda the whole fucking premise of the show.


----------



## bimble (Mar 31, 2018)

campanula said:


> Wild Wild Country. I started to watch this as I know a whole bunch of Sanyasins, from both Puna and Oregon. Noted the casual line quite early on ' we can 'borrow' money from the sanyasins) which slipped by almost without comment...but the entire thing was a gross microcosm of a hierarchical society built on a toxic mix of sex.greed, money, shame, exclusivity and selfishness (with some laughable attempt at spiritual growth). Had to bottle it as I was astonished at the unresolved anger (and contempt) i felt for the entire debacle (I might have lived in an orange hotspot, with Medina and all (the old Herringswell Manor, scene of youthful acid trips). A loathesome time - not sure I have the fortitude to sit through the grotesquely scammed greedfest which destroyed lives, wrecked childhoods and celebrated a disgusting sense of entitlement and specialness. I fucking hate these people.


That is strong stuff campanula. I still know a little bunch of ex/ recovering sanyasins too and feel a bit scared to watch this in case I get angry like you. I was really young when I met them, and my first ‘proper’ boyfriend (still friends now) had been brought up in the cult, thanks to his mum.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

Star Trek: the franchise frontier. My continuing mission to explore new series I'd ignored for decades.

I've now finished TNG (which I ended up enjoying a lot of), and have started  on DS9. I'm on S1: E17. So far finding it much lower quality and much more patchy. The worst episodes have been real stinkers. (The one about the new species from the Gamma Quadrant bringing a board game that used real people as participants was a real low point in TV).

DS9 feels much more soap-like, and feels strangely far more dated than TNG.  It also inexplicably makes heavy use of the weakest species from TNG, the Ferengei.  And for some reason also had an episode with the worst character from TNG: Q. Q was the worst thing about TNG; you'd have thought they would want to forget that ever happened.

I like O'Brien though. And I understand Worf turns up later - I liked him. Not really getting Cisco's acting, though. It doesn't - how can I put it? - seem any good.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Star Trek: the franchise frontier. My continuing mission to explore new series I'd ignored for decades.
> 
> I've now finished TNG (which I ended up enjoying a lot of), and have started  on DS9. I'm on S1: E17. So far finding it much lower quality and much more patchy. The worst episodes have been real stinkers. (The one about the new species from the Gamma Quadrant bringing a board game that used real people as participants was a real low point in TV).
> 
> ...



This is just subjectively and objectively wrong. 

When you think this again go and watch any of the nonsense from season 1 or 2 of TNG.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> This is just subjectively and objectively wrong.
> 
> When you think this again go and watch any of the nonsense from season 1 or 2 of TNG.


Not sure what you're disagreeing with. I thought S1 and 2 of TNG were indeed poor. Especially S1. And the last series was a downward spiral to the final episode, which was terrible. Anything with Q was just stupid.

So far DS9 has just seemed like it was written in a different time, though. 

Also I forgot to mention Dr Bashir's "acting". I could do better and I'm rubbish.


----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2018)

They're all better than TOS though. That's just unwatchable shite.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Not sure what you're disagreeing with. I thought S1 and 2 of TNG were indeed poor. Especially S1. And the last series was a downward spiral to the final episode, which was terrible. Anything with Q was just stupid.
> 
> So far DS9 has just seemed like it was written in a different time, though.
> 
> Also I forgot to mention Dr Bashir's "acting". I could do better and I'm rubbish.



That DS9 is of lower quality. DS9 is the best trek series.

From someone that refused to watch it until recently as "it was no TNG" and preferred Babylon 5 anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> That DS9 is of lower quality. DS9 is the best trek series.
> 
> From someone that refused to watch it until recently as "it was no TNG" and preferred Babylon 5 anyway.


So it improves after S1?


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> So it improves after S1?



Yes. It still has the occasional terible episode. Especially the ferengi one and bashir ones. But overall its superior to TNG.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> So it improves after S1?



I find these helpful. If you agree with the reviews of the ones you have watched already. Its worth sticking with. 

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine | Jammer's Reviews


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> I find these helpful. If you agree with the reviews of the ones you have watched already. Its worth sticking with.
> 
> Star Trek: Deep Space Nine | Jammer's Reviews


[DS9] Jammer's Review: "Move Along Home" Move Along Home is the board game one I referred to. I think this review is too generous.

(I'm going to stick with DS9, though. I intend to watch all available Star Trek. Until last year I only allowed TOS as real Star Trek. When TNG came out I refused to watch it. And I stuck to that until last year. Now I need to watch them all in order before I start on Discovery).


*ETA. I don't necessarily think of "dated" as a negative.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> [DS9] Jammer's Review: "Move Along Home" Move Along Home is the board game one I referred to. I think this review is too generous.
> 
> (I'm going to stick with DS9, though. I intend to watch all available Star Trek. Until last year I only allowed TOS as real Star Trek. When TNG came out I refused to watch it. And I stuck to that until last year. Now I need to watch them all in order before I start on Discovery).
> 
> ...



Please spare yourself Voyager. Enterprise grew on me in the end.


----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Please spare yourself Voyager. Enterprise grew on me in the end.


I know it's reviled, but I didn't mind Voyager. The concept alone was very appealing IMO. It's naff, yeah, but the episodes featuring Paris especially were quite enjoyable I thought.

Discovery just spanks everything that came before it out of the park though IMO.


----------



## B.I.G (Mar 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> I know it's reviled, but I didn't mind Voyager. The concept alone was very appealing IMO. It's naff, yeah, but the episodes featuring Paris especially were quite enjoyable I thought.
> 
> Discovery just spanks everything that came before it out of the park though IMO.



Voyager should have never toned down its original concept.

Also seven of nine was rubbish.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2018)

Corax said:


> Discovery just spanks everything that came before it out of the park though IMO.


Discovery is fine, it's just not Star Trek (and also nowhere near as good as DS9)


----------



## Corax (Apr 1, 2018)

B.I.G said:


> Also seven of nine was rubbish.


Depends.

As a character generated from a focus group question:


> "What is the ideal wank fantasy of a socially awkward 14 year old trekkie?"



I'd say she pretty much nailed it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2018)

neelix and the holodeck can fuck off.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 1, 2018)

Continuing my Flemish binge...Hotel Beau Sejour is pretty good. Bit of a daft, nonsensical and unexplained premise but a good watch, if a little drawn out. I did not see the solution coming at all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> [DS9] Jammer's Review: "Move Along Home" Move Along Home is the board game one I referred to. I think this review is too generous.
> 
> (I'm going to stick with DS9, though. I intend to watch all available Star Trek. Until last year I only allowed TOS as real Star Trek. When TNG came out I refused to watch it. And I stuck to that until last year. Now I need to watch them all in order before I start on Discovery).
> 
> ...


you'll notew that TNG and DS9 have weak first seasons. ITs generally acknowledged that DS9 hits its stride when sisko goes bald


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 1, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> you'll notew that TNG and DS9 have weak first seasons. ITs generally acknowledged that DS9 hits its stride when sisko goes bald


OK, beard for Riker.  No hair for Sisko.  Got it.  (Also, see new thread).


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2018)

Put the Wild Wild Country on earlier. Looks great but have parked it for future watching as want something light hearted for a Sunday.


----------



## campanula (Apr 1, 2018)

bimble said:


> That is strong stuff campanula. I still know a little bunch of ex/ recovering sanyasins too and feel a bit scared to watch this in case I get angry like you. I was really young when I met them, and my first ‘proper’ boyfriend (still friends now) had been brought up in the cult, thanks to his mum.



Yep, I also still know many of them and I guess that I found so much of it to be despicable at the time that this faintly whitewashed doc has just made me enraged all over. I could ramble on at tedious length but yep, I cannot bring myself to hate the deluded (much)  but the fucking hierarchy of greed and contempt -- Bagwhan was a filthy fucking charlatan and his bunch of advisors were criminal. Not watching any more.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 1, 2018)

campanula said:


> Yep, I also still know many of them and I guess that I found so much of it to be despicable at the time that this faintly whitewashed doc has just made me enraged all over. I could ramble on at tedious length but yep, I cannot bring myself to hate the deluded (much)  but the fucking hierarchy of greed and contempt -- Bagwhan was a filthy fucking charlatan and his bunch of advisors were criminal. Not watching any more.



I can understand not wanting to be enraged by it so not watching, and I did think the doc makers were way too soft in many ways, but it's also a classic example of the "give them enough rope and they'll hang themselves" technique of filmmaking. The disgraceful use and abuse of the homeless to bolster rajneeshpuram voter rolls and the blithe refusal of some of the bigwigs to take any responsibility at all for their loopy murder plans does come through very very strongly. As for Sheela now working with "elderly dements" (her words not mine) - makes the blood run cold.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 1, 2018)

Just got round to the first episode of Glow.  Best pilot I've seen in a while.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 2, 2018)

Watching the first episode of The Toys That Made Us - about the original Kenner Star Wars toys. Awesome


----------



## Corax (Apr 2, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Mindhunter. I genuinely thought that Manhunt: Unabomber was a spinoff for most of the time I was watching it.





Fozzie Bear said:


> Yeah that.





DexterTCN said:


> Just finished Mindhunter.
> 
> Quality Fincher.  My youngest daughter (22) is a bit obsessed with serial killers, starting to see the fascination myself now.   That was pretty compelling.  I was a bit meh about the protagonist's social lives but it expanded well and kept within the dialogue.
> 
> Apparently it was filmed with a specific camera to give it its look.


Just started Mindhunter and I'm also dead impressed with it so far.



Segues quite nicely from just having finished _The Alienist_


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 3, 2018)

I watched _I Called Him Morgan_ last night, a doc about the life and murder of Jazz trumpeter Lee Morgan, was very good. 

I take it you've seen it danny la rouge ?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 3, 2018)

DS9 is utter fucking WANK, danny la rouge . I struggled on for ages but had to give it up in the end. Psyching yourself up to watch something is not what I call good tv!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 3, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I watched _I Called Him Morgan_ last night, a doc about the life and murder of Jazz trumpeter Lee Morgan, was very good.
> 
> I take it you've seen it danny la rouge ?


Yes. It's very moving. Highly recommend.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Finished 'Top of the Lake' - binged it. It's really not a comfortable watch.


Fucking harrowing is how I'd describe it. We finished the last four episodes last night.

If you're gonna watch it, make sure you're with someone nice, and you're emotionally balanced.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2018)

Netflix have added the 1965 film The Collector in which a creepy Terence Stamp kidnaps Samantha Eggar and keeps her captive in his house in the hope he can 'make her' fall in love with him....

It's a tense and weird watch....


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2018)

Has anyone else watched Operation Odessa a true crime documentary about a group of 'businessmen" who try to buy a submarine for the Cali drug cartel!


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2018)

1927 said:


> Has anyone else watched Operation Odessa a true crime documentary about a group of 'businessmen" who try to buy a submarine for the Cali drug cartel!



That looks good. Cheers.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 7, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> That looks good. Cheers.


Its excellent, very light, almost humourous documentary, you cant help but love these guys!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 7, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Just got round to the first episode of Glow.  Best pilot I've seen in a while.



Glow is a lot of fun. Excellent characters, great writing and lots of energy.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Glow is a lot of fun. Excellent characters, great writing and lots of energy.



Yeah, I'm just at the bit where they're starting to develop the b-movie style wrestling plots.  Very funny.  The director guy's rationale/justification for "welfare queen" was 

I also started On My Block the other day.  A kind of coming of age tale set amongst working class black and latino teens.  2 episodes in, and definitely a cut above the average teen drama.  Sweet and funny enough to entertain, but also gritty and real enough to provoke thought.  Got some excellent reviews, but I never noticed any fanfare when it dropped last month.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2018)

The Villainess is there now.

A South Korean action film in split timelines that's twisty-turny and a bit confusing overall.

But it has some the highest quality, cutting edge action sequences I've ever seen...the intro and the last 17 or so minutes are a joy.   

4 minutes standing ovation at Cannes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2018)

Just watched 3 episodes of Finnish detective series Bordertown. It's not the greatest thing I've ever seen but it's different and it's fascinating listening to Finnish. A very odd language. Fans of Scandi-noir will like it for it's washed out colours and sparseness.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 7, 2018)

I seem to have binged the entirety of Nailed It last night. It's terrible and compelling. Totally low budget baking show, where 3 contestants are shown some professional cakes and have to recreate them, but they are all shit bakers. In feel it's like Can't Cook Won't Cook but without an audience and less slick if that's even possible. All the budget went on the 10k prize the winner gets at the end of each episode.

I used to be confused by people who say they pop something on the telly in the background while they get on with other stuff but Nailed It nailed it.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 8, 2018)

Anvil: The Story of Anvil is on Netflix. It's a great documentary, 'rockumentary' if you will, about the Canadian heavy metal band. I'd never heard of them before seeing it and you don't need to like heavy metal to enjoy the film.

It's like a real life Spinal Tap and is heartwarming and funny at the same time.

Saw it at the Cornerhouse in Manchester around 10 years ago and the band were there to play a few songs, seemed like really nice people.

Worth a watch, think it's got 98% on rotten tomatoes as well.


----------



## bemused (Apr 8, 2018)

Me before you is quite good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 8, 2018)

Just found a thing called Fallet which is a pisstake Scandi noir and good fun at ep1.

You probably all saw it in telly last year but it's new to me.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Apr 8, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just watched 3 episodes of Finnish detective series Bordertown. It's not the greatest thing I've ever seen but it's different and it's fascinating listening to Finnish. A very odd language. Fans of Scandi-noir will like it for it's washed out colours and sparseness.


Watched ep 1 of boarderliner a Norwegian Scandi noir. Dark skies, deep forests and characters whose bleak serious personalities blend well with the landscape.
Hooked already. 
Boardertown next on my to watch list.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 8, 2018)

I can recommend The Mind of Chef if food is your thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 8, 2018)

Fallet is hilarious...really nails the genre


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> Me before you is quite good.


no it isn't. it perpetuates the idea that disabled people are better off dead


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 9, 2018)

Babylon Berlin - German drama set in the Weimar Republic. 

Flappers, Trotskyist conspiracies and the sexually and morally ambiguous denizens of the Berlin demi-monde. 

Featuring a musical interlude that's like Marlene Dietrich meets Laibach .

Four episodes in and quite enjoying it.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 11, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Babylon Berlin - German drama set in the Weimar Republic.
> 
> Flappers, Trotskyist conspiracies and the sexually and morally ambiguous denizens of the Berlin demi-monde.
> 
> ...



Is that on UK Netflix? I looked a while back but couldn't see it as it was on a sky channel (iirc)


----------



## Dan U (Apr 11, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Put the Wild Wild Country on earlier. Looks great but have parked it for future watching as want something light hearted for a Sunday.



Just watched the first two episodes. It's a pretty out there story. It's over 6 hours which is a lot for a documentary series on one subject but its going along nicely so far. 

I reckon Corbyn and his more ardent followers are one general election away from crowd funding a similar experiment in the Lake District.


----------



## T & P (Apr 13, 2018)

Just started Lost in Space. Only 20 mins in so clearly no enough to form a judgement but not massively engaging so far. Has anyone watched a few episodes of it yet, and if so what’s your verdict so far?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> Just started Lost in Space. Only 20 mins in so clearly no enough to form a judgement but not massively engaging so far. Has anyone watched a few episodes of it yet, and if so what’s your verdict so far?


I watched the first one...swung between totally unengaged to fairly enjoying it.

Will definitely watch the 2nd at least.


----------



## T & P (Apr 13, 2018)

Watched the second. More characters are introduced so it improves. I still can’t care much about the fate of any of the characters though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2018)

Lost in Space has far far too much melodrama. Far too much. Fucking crying all the time. Just suffocate in a frozen lake with some dignity please. Automatically skipped flashback scenes. Fuck right off with that, anything with this level of mawky shite is going to have eyewateringly bad flashback scenes

I'll give it to more eps. And wheres the old scientist bloke who everyone thinks was a nonce irl?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Lost in Space has far far too much melodrama. Far too much. Fucking crying all the time. Just suffocate in a frozen lake with some dignity please. Automatically skipped flashback scenes. Fuck right off with that, anything with this level of mawky shite is going to have eyewateringly bad flashback scenes
> 
> I'll give it to more eps. And wheres the old scientist bloke who everyone thinks was a nonce irl?


It's in the scenes you skipped.


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, I'm just at the bit where they're starting to develop the b-movie style wrestling plots.  Very funny.  The director guy's rationale/justification for "welfare queen" was
> 
> I also started On My Block the other day.  A kind of coming of age tale set amongst working class black and latino teens.  2 episodes in, and definitely a cut above the average teen drama.  Sweet and funny enough to entertain, but also gritty and real enough to provoke thought.  Got some excellent reviews, but I never noticed any fanfare when it dropped last month.



On my Block, Everything Sucks and First Match are all good coming of age/teen dramas I'd recommend...


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2018)

Also, 6 Balloons, low key but quite tense drama about a brother (heroin addict) and sister's afternoon/evening together, spent mostly driving around LA... Nicely done.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2018)

Episode 4 of Lost in Space.

Can't deny...starting to like the robot.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Still no word from Netflix why they pulled _Okkupert_ without a word
> 
> View attachment 130374


This is now going to be shown in the UK from next week... On Sky Atlantic 

https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/occupied-season-2-sky-atlantic/


----------



## chilango (Apr 15, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> This is now going to be shown in the UK from next week... On Sky Atlantic
> 
> https://inews.co.uk/culture/television/occupied-season-2-sky-atlantic/


----------



## Mordi (Apr 15, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> Featuring a musical interlude that's like Marlene Dietrich meets Laibach .



My interest is piqued.


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Episode 4 of Lost in Space.
> 
> Can't deny...starting to like the robot.


It does get better. Not spectacular but perfectly watchable. On ep 7 now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 15, 2018)

T & P said:


> It does get better. Not spectacular but perfectly watchable. On ep 7 now.


Oh it won't win any awards, but it's an easy watch.  There's nothing brilliant out there just now and it passes the time, it's decent popcorn.   It makes you hate the current Dr Smith a lot more than anyone hated the old one and it spreads its arcs through the young, teenage and adult.   I've been all of them.

By far the most interesting story-line is Will and robot.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 15, 2018)

Been watching The Ministry of Time which is a Spanish series about time travelling secret agents from different eras trying to preserve Spain's history. It's a bit batty but quite funny and interesting....Velázquez is always in their office doing drawings of suspects amongst other daftness.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Lost in Space has far far too much melodrama. Far too much. Fucking crying all the time. Just suffocate in a frozen lake with some dignity please. Automatically skipped flashback scenes. Fuck right off with that, anything with this level of mawky shite is going to have eyewateringly bad flashback scenes
> 
> I'll give it to more eps. And wheres the old scientist bloke who everyone thinks was a nonce irl?



What bothered me was the fact it was cold enough to flash-freeze a lake but none of them were even wearing hats. Also three quarters of a mile away the little boy was strolling around a temperate forest in what appeared to be pleasantly autumnal conditions.

Also temperatures don't drop that fast in earth-like atmospheres. It's basic thermodynamics, energy can't just vanish all of a sudden just because the sun has gone down.

If anything the PTSD bits redeem the show somewhat. I'm getting sick of sci-fi and genre TV in general subjecting characters to some new harrowing experience every week with no apparent consequences.

But now that I think of it, the girl in the frozen lake was dying of lack of air yes? But they were in a breathable atmosphere, so once they'd exposed her hand they could have just stabbed a hole in her glove and hey presto, a breathing hole. Probably not an ideal situation but several steps up from death by asphyxiation.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 16, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Is that on UK Netflix? I looked a while back but couldn't see it as it was on a sky channel (iirc)



I was watching it via VPN.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 16, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Been watching The Ministry of Time which is a Spanish series about time travelling secret agents from different eras trying to preserve Spain's history. It's a bit batty but quite funny and interesting....Velázquez is always in their office doing drawings of suspects amongst other daftness.


I'd try to change the outcome of the Civil War if I was on that team.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 16, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'd try to change the outcome of the Civil War if I was on that team.



I might check this out.  How does a drama like that work in a country with as controversial past as Spain?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 16, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> I might check this out.  How does a drama like that work in a country with as controversial past as Spain?


My appreciation of the show is sadly a bit lacking as I know little of Spanish history.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 17, 2018)

Up to date now with Santa Clarita Diet. It's such good fun and I am totally on board with what happened in the last ep of S2 

Started watching Fallet. 2 episodes in and it's not as funny as I was expecting but it's a pleasant-enough distraction.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 17, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Up to date now with Santa Clarita Diet. It's such good fun and I am totally on board with what happened in the last ep of S2
> 
> Started watching Fallet. 2 episodes in and it's not as funny as I was expecting but it's a pleasant-enough distraction.


Yeah - think I got a bit overexcited about Fallet and have got bored with it.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 17, 2018)

1927 said:


> Has anyone else watched Operation Odessa a true crime documentary about a group of 'businessmen" who try to buy a submarine for the Cali drug cartel!



We watched this tonight. Very entertaining.

I can't understand how Yester is still alive


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2018)

Someone mentioned a few weeks ago here a way to watch foreign language series on Netflix dubbed into English? It's not my first choice but my OH prefers it to reading subtitles. Does anyone know how to do it, and whether it's available on all foreign language series? We watch Netflix through a preloaded app on the TV rather than through the Netflix website on a computer, and i couldn't find any option to switch the language to dubbed English when I tried the other day...


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 17, 2018)

I think it's just a few foreign programmes, especially if they were made by Netflix itself, eg Dark and 3%.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 19, 2018)

T & P said:


> Someone mentioned a few weeks ago here a way to watch foreign language series on Netflix dubbed into English? It's not my first choice but my OH prefers it to reading subtitles. Does anyone know how to do it, and whether it's available on all foreign language series? We watch Netflix through a preloaded app on the TV rather than through the Netflix website on a computer, and i couldn't find any option to switch the language to dubbed English when I tried the other day...


If it's anything like my Samsung TV, then there's an option called "Audio & Subtitles" on the screen after you've chosen your programme. Alternatively, if you've started watching, you can pause and then there's an icon on the screen called "options" and you can find it from there. I guess that both these alternatives will only show the language options if they are available for the programme you're watching. If I'm watching a foreign language programme, I  watch in the original language with subtitles so I don't know how many have been dubbed into other languages.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 20, 2018)

Watched a couple of the old Kenny Branagh Wallanders last night. I never watched them before because I liked the Swedish ones so much. They not bad but they just don't quite nail the atmosphere - I have not actually read the books so I can't really say how the stories should be. There was just too much Kenny moody handsomeness going on for me and they seemed to wrap up the stories too quickly.

I like this guy best as Wallander


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 20, 2018)

Red Sky said:


> I might check this out.  How does a drama like that work in a country with as controversial past as Spain?



Well, they seem to have gone in willing to take the piss out of themselves. "We wouldn't be good Spaniards if we didn't do it all at the last minute". Also, arguably, a little bit revisionist in places and a willingness to accept prevailing popular opinion of who were the good guys. Plus, some entertaining plot devices to take the heat out of some tricky bits e.g. Franco period ... can't say much more because spoilers.

It's good, amusing and thoughtful (and really popular in Spain as I understand it) pleasantly different take on the time travelling genre.

Also making me read up on Spanish history!


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 20, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Lost in Space has far far too much melodrama. Far too much. Fucking crying all the time. Just suffocate in a frozen lake with some dignity please. Automatically skipped flashback scenes. Fuck right off with that, anything with this level of mawky shite is going to have eyewateringly bad flashback scenes
> 
> I'll give it to more eps. And wheres the old scientist bloke who everyone thinks was a nonce irl?



She's a slightly different character in this one.

It's not grabbing me tbh. Gonna give it one more ep.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 20, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I seem to have binged the entirety of Nailed It last night. It's terrible and compelling. Totally low budget baking show, where 3 contestants are shown some professional cakes and have to recreate them, but they are all shit bakers. In feel it's like Can't Cook Won't Cook but without an audience and less slick if that's even possible. All the budget went on the 10k prize the winner gets at the end of each episode.
> 
> I used to be confused by people who say they pop something on the telly in the background while they get on with other stuff but Nailed It nailed it.



This was recommended to me by someone that I would not have expected to, so I tried it. Brilliant hungover telly. Some real belly laughs, making them say "Nailed it!" as they uncover a total piece of shite. Superb.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyway, I recommend Flint Town, documentary following the Police in Flint, Michigan as it all goes to shit in the wake of the car industry collapsing and the ongoing water crisis (lead contamination) there. Not a light watch, but really worth while, gives a real sense of how broken race relations are. Watch without your ACAB goggles on and have a think.


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 20, 2018)

Just finished Lost in Space - I'd give it 7/10. I prefer my sci-fi a bit darker, a bit more full-on, such as the Expanse or BSG. However, my GF really liked Lost in Space, and she's not normally much of a sci-fi fan, and it was nice to be able to watch a bit of sci-fi with her without constantly thinking "she's only watching this to keep me happy".


----------



## nuffsaid (Apr 20, 2018)

Enjoying 'Santa Clarita Diet' for my get home half hour chill out viewing after work. Drew Barrymore as a zombie mum who needs to feed on human flesh...what's not to like. 

The fact that she and her husband are estate agents makes this all the more plausible.


----------



## Mab (Apr 21, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah - think I got a bit overexcited about Fallet and have got bored with it.


Yes! Me too exactly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2018)

Have revised my opinion of Branagh Wallander. It's bloody excellent.


----------



## Chz (Apr 21, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Have revised my opinion of Branagh Wallander. It's bloody excellent.


He really is quite good. It's just that the Swedish guy is _even better_.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2018)

Chz said:


> He really is quite good. It's just that the Swedish guy is _even better_.


I think it took me a few episodes to forget the Swedish ones and take this version for what it is. I haven't read the books as I said but on face value, It's very well made, well acted and compelling.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 23, 2018)

Binged The Alienist (all of it) over the weekend. Visually brilliant - lots of straight rips from the Jacob Riis / other sociological tomes on the darker side of "Golden Age" New York 1896. Nicely sarky and subtly subversive script as our crew of misft psych-profilers before the act (a woman, a couple of Jewish brothers, a disabled guy, a lot of juvenile delinquents and rent boys) try to identify a crazed killer of children. Lead actors do decent jobs. Yet dramatically it's a little bungled on pace and overall just ... not that dramatic, which is weird for a serial killer thriller. Honestly it has none of the emotional depth of, say, _Ripper Street, _so you just end up looking at it a lot, rather than feeling gripped. But not a waste of time.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 23, 2018)

An offering from Christopher Guest thats worth a watch.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2018)

Hmmm - Alice Through the Looking Glass is new on netflix, with Johnny Depp.  

That's my telly for tonight then.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 24, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Hmmm - Alice Through the Looking Glass is new on netflix, with Johnny Depp.
> 
> That's my telly for tonight then.




Shapes and colours and whizzes and bangs. No substance. I endured it last night with the sprog.


----------



## girasol (Apr 24, 2018)

FOR KIDS (and adults too): Masha and the Bear   It got my 2.5 year old gd off Peppa Pig (which is terrible, sexist, boring, etc), she loves it and so do we (adults in the house) because it can be quite funny (slapstick childish humour) and sweet.

It's originally Russian, but it's in English.  The Bear used to work in the circus and is extremely handy and smart - he's a genius bear.  Masha is the bear's neighbour, we never see her parents but we see the house she lives in along with a pig, goat, dog...  She drives the bear to the distraction but he never ever loses his patience with her, it's really great. 

It's also on YouTube and vimeo


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2018)

InfoBurner said:


> Shapes and colours and whizzes and bangs. No substance. I endured it last night with the sprog.


I'm in a bit of a hole at the moment. Sounds fine to me.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 24, 2018)

Fill ya boots


----------



## cheesethief (Apr 24, 2018)

InfoBurner said:


> Shapes and colours and whizzes and bangs. No substance. I endured it last night with the sprog.


Saw it the other day with my GF, visually it's quite pretty but otherwise it's a bit lame unless you're under 10. Even the sight of the ever comely Anne Hathaway couldn't detract from the boredom. Depp is barely in it, and his performance is distinctly underwhelming.


----------



## marshall (Apr 24, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Binged The Alienist (all of it) over the weekend. Visually brilliant - lots of straight rips from the Jacob Riis / other sociological tomes on the darker side of "Golden Age" New York 1896. Nicely sarky and subtly subversive script as our crew of misft psych-profilers before the act (a woman, a couple of Jewish brothers, a disabled guy, a lot of juvenile delinquents and rent boys) try to identify a crazed killer of children. Lead actors do decent jobs. Yet dramatically it's a little bungled on pace and overall just ... not that dramatic, which is weird for a serial killer thriller. Honestly it has none of the emotional depth of, say, _Ripper Street, _so you just end up looking at it a lot, rather than feeling gripped. But not a waste of time.



I actually AM quite gripped, agree that it's visually stunning though, turn of the century NYC looks amazing, also the opening credit sequences on this, and many other Netflix and Amazon Prime shows are great, do they have their own award category somewhere?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2018)

We watched 50 minutes of Alice Through the Looking Glass and concur with all the negative opinions so far. I haven't read the story but the fella has and he said it bears no resemblance to it.  Anne Hathaway was irritating me with those fucking finger movements anyway. Shite.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm currently watching Lewis. I used to like Morse, but just never got around to watching after John Thaw died. I like it. Sometimes I think it's quietly taking the piss out of itself. It has the same qualities as Morse and the prequel Endeavour.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone else watched Man V Snake, the story of The Nibbler world record and the guy who scored the first ever billion points on the video game. I'm not a gamer, and don't understand the fascination at all, but i have to admire the decimation of anyone who can spend 40hrs playing  game non stop.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 25, 2018)

1927 said:


> Anyone else watched Man V Snake, the story of The Nibbler world record and the guy who scored the first ever billion points on the video game. I'm not a gamer, and don't understand the fascination at all, but i have to admire the decimation of anyone who can spend 40hrs playing  game non stop.



Sounds good to me. If you liked that, watch King of Kong too. It's not on Netflix but is on youtube. It's about a bloke who tries to beat a long standing Donkey Kong world record. After you've watched it, look up his nemesis Billy Mitchell on Google because there were some interesting new developments in the story recently.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 26, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Watched a couple of the old Kenny Branagh Wallanders last night. I never watched them before because I liked the Swedish ones so much. They not bad but they just don't quite nail the atmosphere - I have not actually read the books so I can't really say how the stories should be. There was just too much Kenny moody handsomeness going on for me and they seemed to wrap up the stories too quickly.
> 
> I like this guy best as Wallander
> View attachment 133226


I tried watching the Branagh and original versions but gave up very quickly as Wallander was just too irritating for words, always going off to investigate a lead without back up and getting into trouble. Dickhead.

The Bridge is brilliant, though. And Borgen was good too. (They were also on BBC Four, don't know whether they're on Netflix.)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 26, 2018)

Enjoying The Alienist but by far and away the best thing about it is Dakota Fanning's dresses. Oh my those sleeves!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 26, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I tried watching the Branagh and original versions but gave up very quickly as Wallander was just too irritating for words, always going off to investigate a lead without back up and getting into trouble. Dickhead.
> 
> The Bridge is brilliant, though. And Borgen was good too. (They were also on BBC Four, don't know whether they're on Netflix.)



The Bridge is on iplayer at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Apr 26, 2018)

Just started ‘Happy’ Kind of Deadpool meets Bad Santa. Difficult to explain really but pretty enjoyable so far.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2018)

An apocalyptic series The Rain - coming on May 4th looks good going off the trailer


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2018)

getting jumped the minute you leave the vault *shakes head* 

I'll give it a go though, if that bit is in the trailer then its likely not hugely significant to the denouement


----------



## sarahjo (Apr 27, 2018)

How many of you binge watch here? Read a very Interesting Article How Binge-Watching Can Affect Your Brain


----------



## T & P (Apr 27, 2018)

T & P said:


> Just started ‘Happy’ Kind of Deadpool meets Bad Santa. Difficult to explain really but pretty enjoyable so far.


I’m going to have to quote myself to emphasise this show. On ep 3 and really good. If you try it stick to the end of the first ep at least. Let’s just say if you think it's just another badass antihero  cop show, you need to wait until the magical cartoon flying unicorn enters the stage


----------



## bemused (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy is very good.

There is a Monkey reboot on there as well .... it's as shit as it sounds.


----------



## chilango (Apr 28, 2018)

_Vacation._

If, like me, you consider _National Lampoon's Vegas Vacation _a favourite, then I highly recommend it.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm enjoying Lost in Space but feel really sorry for the robot.  I'm only episode 8 though.
We then watch Santa Clarita Diet for some light relief which is hilarious.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 28, 2018)

1927 said:


> Anyone else watched Man V Snake, the story of The Nibbler world record and the guy who scored the first ever billion points on the video game. I'm not a gamer, and don't understand the fascination at all, but i have to admire the decimation of anyone who can spend 40hrs playing  game non stop.


Thanks for recommending this, I'm watching it now. I've realised that I've seen it before though


----------



## Mab (Apr 28, 2018)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I tried watching the Branagh and original versions but gave up very quickly as Wallander was just too irritating for words, always going off to investigate a lead without back up and getting into trouble. Dickhead.
> 
> The Bridge is brilliant, though. And Borgen was good too. (They were also on BBC Four, don't know whether they're on Netflix.)


Yes, both these were excellent and I'm waiting for the next chapter of the Swedish/Denmark The Bridge. I'm also watching again the French/British The Tunnel.


----------



## chilango (Apr 29, 2018)

Am enjoying _The Let Down _so far_._


----------



## yield (Apr 29, 2018)

T & P said:


> Just started ‘Happy’ Kind of Deadpool meets Bad Santa. Difficult to explain really but pretty enjoyable so far.





T & P said:


> I’m going to have to quote myself to emphasise this show. On ep 3 and really good. If you try it stick to the end of the first ep at least. Let’s just say if you think it's just another badass antihero  cop show, you need to wait until the magical cartoon flying unicorn enters the stage


Loved Happy. Don't think "Deadpool meets Bad Santa" does it justice. Properly dark whilst also laugh of loud funny. Really well cast. Cannot wait for the second series. 

The Secrets of My Sussex reality show in it


----------



## girasol (Apr 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> Am enjoying _The Let Down _so far_._



Yeah, I watched it in one sitting last weekend


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 29, 2018)

bemused said:


> ...There is a Monkey reboot on there as well .... it's as shit as it sounds.


It's as awesome as it sounds, you mean.

(also...it explains Tripitaka)


----------



## girasol (Apr 30, 2018)

I started watching Happy!, just finished episode three. Main character has a Bruce Willis/Mickey Rourke vibe. I hate watching things that involve children being kidnapped/scared/hurt, so some of it made me uncomfortable. However, it's winning on other levels. Even the clichês work, and some of the camera work/action shots are really good! Happy reminds me of Shrek's Donkey, but it also works.

So far, so good.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 1, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Have revised my opinion of Branagh Wallander. It's bloody excellent.



This is my Wallander







I just found Branagh and the other fella were "acting" too much as the man. That said, I generally don't mind Brangah.


----------



## dervish (May 1, 2018)

Another vote for Happy here, also on ep 3. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## girasol (May 2, 2018)

I want an imaginary friend!!!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 3, 2018)

Finished Iron Fist. Was a bit of a slog.

Fight choreography wasn't a patch on Daredevil S1.

On to the Defenders now.

Jessica Jones S2 was ok.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 3, 2018)

This could be an improvement. We gave up on this season, but might well give this a go

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...ent-the-remix-can-netflixs-rehash-gamble-work


----------



## dervish (May 3, 2018)

Finished Happy, some of the most enjoyable telly I've seen in ages, some of it was extremely violent, very funny in places and genuinely shocking occasionally. 

Loved it.


----------



## sojourner (May 3, 2018)

Watched 2 eps of Lost in Space last night. Very good


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Watched 2 eps of Lost in Space last night. Very good


It gets better as well, imo at least. I wasn't that warmed up to it after the first couple of eps but I found it far more compels the series progressed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 3, 2018)

Happy is not available on NZ Netflix


----------



## The Octagon (May 4, 2018)

I finally finished Godless, great stuff from start to finish, a proper western story told concisely and beautifully shot


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I finally finished Godless, great stuff from start to finish, a proper western story told concisely and beautifully shot


I tend to be most impressed with actors when they have always played ‘goodie’ roles because they’ve been typecast or just seem to have the right face for it, and then one day deliver a disturbingly convincing performance as a baddie no one could have imagined them producing. Jeff Daniels was great as that here.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2018)

dervish said:


> Finished Happy, some of the most enjoyable telly I've seen in ages, some of it was extremely violent, very funny in places and genuinely shocking occasionally.
> 
> Loved it.



My first binge watch in about a year.  What the actual fuck did I just watch?	Very enjoyable anyway.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 7, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> My first binge watch in about a year.  What the actual fuck did I just watch?	Very enjoyable anyway.



Just watched the trailer and thought, 'that reminds me of Crank' and then it says it's from one of the twisted minds that brought you Crank. 

Crank 1 and 2 are exquisite films by the way, re-watched them recently and they are masterpieces of crazy cinema. Don't think they are on Netflix, but you'll be able to pick up the dvd's for pennies if you haven't seen them.


----------



## Riklet (May 7, 2018)

Anyone else seen Novine? The Paper, in English.  One and only Croatian TV show on Netflix, as far as I can see.  It's GREAT.  Murky corruption and dodgy goings on set around a newspaper take-over.  Filmed in Rijeka and very well made.  Pretty new, but apparently they are gonna make another season.

Also new series of 3% out -- Os 3%.  Brazilian TV show.  Season 1 was great so I have high hopes, not watched it yet tho.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 7, 2018)

girasol said:


> I started watching Happy!, just finished episode three. Main character has a Bruce Willis/Mickey Rourke vibe. I hate watching things that involve children being kidnapped/scared/hurt, so some of it made me uncomfortable. However, it's winning on other levels. Even the clichês work, and some of the camera work/action shots are really good! Happy reminds me of Shrek's Donkey, but it also works.
> 
> So far, so good.



Chris Meloni is great. From Oz to Law & Order SVU, he does the tough guy pretty well.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 7, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Le Casa de Papel...called Money Heist on Netflix.
> 
> It's about a robbery on the Spanish Mint. I tried the version on Netflix but it's dubbed and I only managed one episode. Found a download of the Spanish version with subtitles though and it's really good. If you can handle American voice overs the Netflix version might be for you.



Yes, enjoyed season 1 of this. As chandlerp said you can view it with subtitles on Netflix too not just dubbed.


----------



## 8115 (May 7, 2018)

Somebody Feed Phil. Travel/ food presented by some slightly weird guy called Phil who I suspect knows a lot about food. First Up, Bangkok.


----------



## chandlerp (May 8, 2018)

He is the creator of Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## girasol (May 8, 2018)

The most hated woman in America...  Interesting story, I don't think I ever heard of her "The rise and untimely demise of Madalyn Murray O'Hair (Melissa Leo), crank, swindler, iconoclast, and America's most outspoken atheist."  She doesn't come across as likeable on the film, could have been done better, but still worth watching.
The Most Hated Woman in America (2017) - IMDb


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2018)

Calvary 

Brenda Gleeson as a priest in rural Sligo. 

What's not to like ?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2018)

Lost in Space. What a load of toss.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 9, 2018)

Enjoying 'Braindead' - commentary on the state of US politics using brain-eating space bugs.

Colony - superb alien invasion story - is back for season 3 on showbox.


----------



## bimble (May 9, 2018)

I’m belatedly chomping my way through Peaky Blinders, really enjoying it but just can’t get used to Tommy’s weirdly doll-like face.


----------



## Supine (May 9, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Calvary
> 
> Brenda Gleeson as a priest in rural Sligo.
> 
> What's not to like ?



The film


----------



## Sweet FA (May 9, 2018)

I got overexcited and originally posted this as a thread 

Anyway:

_Fastest Car is worth the price of admission alone though. It's life told through the medium of cars but in real life, not a cartoon. Basically, the programme culminates in 4 people in a 1/4 mile drag race. Prior to that you get their back stories.

The first one was between a veeeeery sloooooow talking bloke (Ford GT40) who was Paul Walker's mate (& first on the accident scene but he doesn't like to talk about it but he talks about it); an ex-skater (1927 Nitrous Ratrod Dodge Pick Up) who's paralysed from the waist down (and his mate who's also paralysed and in a chair); a 16 year old (1964 Chevy Pickup) whose Dad is a stunt driving mechanic; a bloke who uses computers and talks about data a lot (madly souped up Galaxy).

There's no narration, no presenters, no unnecessary repeated sections - there is a theme though - one of the cars is a supercar; the other 3 are 'sleepers', (but they're not really) built in sheds/garages. There's a class element built in of wc car builders vs rich car buyers - e02 features a richkid in a Lamborghini Huracan who learnt how to operate the launch control by watching youtube vids and the car's not his. He's racing, amongst others, a rodeo rider who got headbutted by a cow so hard it pushed his entire face into the back of his head and who's had a ton of surgery to rebuild him (the rider not the cow). He built a car to get over it (building cars to get over trauma is also a theme).

It's fantastic.

_

I've now finished S01 - some brilliant characters; really obsessive people doing things to extremes can be really entertaining.


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2018)

I've been watching Dark, which I'd seen billed as a German Stranger Things....but it's way better, doesn't rely on nostalgia and the concept is more interesting.

Watched the first episode of The Rain which is being heavily advertised. Absolute rubbish.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Calvary
> 
> Brenda Gleeson as a priest in rural Sligo.
> 
> What's not to like ?


Brendan Gleeson is marvellous isn't he? I am also becoming very fond of his son, Domhnall.


----------



## Spymaster (May 9, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the first episode of The Rain which is being heavily advertised. Absolute rubbish.


We gave that about 15 minutes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Brendan Gleeson is marvellous isn't he?



As a stalwart FEBer I'm sure you're a fan of_ I Went Down _


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2018)

8115 said:


> Somebody Feed Phil. Travel/ food presented by some slightly weird guy called Phil who I suspect knows a lot about food. First Up, Bangkok.



Some of it's gorgeous and some of it very cringeworthy. I'm watching for the food, obvz.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> As a stalwart FEBer I'm sure you're a fan of_ I Went Down _


No I am not aware of this!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No I am not aware of this!


It's well worth your time


----------



## cheesethief (May 10, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the first episode of The Rain which is being heavily advertised. Absolute rubbish.


You got through the whole episode? 

I didn't manage to get past the mum sacrificing herself, seemed pretty awful & gave up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the first episode of The Rain which is being heavily advertised. Absolute rubbish.


Bugger. I'll prob watch a bit at least. Maybe going in with low expectations will help.


----------



## cheesethief (May 10, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bugger. I'll prob watch a bit at least. Maybe going in with low expectations will help.


Imagine a really cheap version of the Walking Dead crossed with an even cheaper version of Outbreak combined with dodgy dubbing.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Imagine a really cheap version of the Walking Dead crossed with an even cheaper version of Outbreak combined with dodgy dubbing.


You can opt for Danish with English subtitles (and actually several other options) in a menu at top left of the screen (though it's not obvious and it is a fouter to do).  But that's disappointing, I was looking forward to a good Scandi post apocalypse.  I'll still need to give it a watch though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Imagine a really cheap version of the Walking Dead crossed with an even cheaper version of Outbreak combined with dodgy dubbing.


Oh dear


----------



## chandlerp (May 10, 2018)

The dubbing is nowhere near as bad as it was for Dark


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> The dubbing is nowhere near as bad as it was for Dark


you should have watched it with subs!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I finally finished Godless, great stuff from start to finish, a proper western story told concisely and beautifully shot


See, this is why I never got past episode one.  People are saying it's good "from start to finish", but I found episode one unremarkable, hackneyed, too on-the-nose, and far, far, far, far, far longer than it needed to be.  I like a bit of slow-moving storytelling, but this could have been 20 minutes long and still got across everything we needed to know and even then had plenty of space to be slow-moving.  It was the exact opposite of concise, and not in the good way! I stuck out episode one hoping for an upturn that never came. I keep wondering if it gets any better, but reviews like this don't encourage me.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2018)

I tried The Rain too. Like danny la rouge I was hoping for a bit of a crossover of the mood of scandi noir + moody boreal landscape into post-apocalyptic binge watching.

I think I lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 10, 2018)

chilango said:


> I tried The Rain too. Like danny la rouge I was hoping for a bit of a crossover of the mood of scandi noir + moody boreal landscape into post-apocalyptic binge watching.
> 
> I think I lasted 5 minutes.


Oh dear.  Och well, I've still got 2 seasons of DS9 left.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2018)

Another vote for Happy! here, it's very silly of course, but they walk the line between stupid, sweet and violent really well. Good to see the creator of the comic series was involved all the way and is happy with how they expanded the story to allow for development.

The Let Down is magnificent. Possibly even funnier if you have kids, it's a very realistic portrayal of those early months (IME and that of my friends) and the characters nd rrlationships are all brilliantly realised. Lovely antidote to all those sickly family sitcoms. Laughed my socks of, got quite emotional. Highly recommended.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> Another vote for Happy! here, it's very silly of course, but they walk the line between stupid, sweet and violent really well. Good to see the creator of the comic series was involved all the way and is happy with how they expanded the story to allow for development.
> 
> The Let Down is magnificent. Possibly even funnier if you have kids, it's a very realistic portrayal of those early months (IME and that of my friends) and the characters nd rrlationships are all brilliantly realised. Lovely antidote to all those sickly family sitcoms. Laughrd my socks of, got quite emotional. Highly recommended.



I'm rationing The Let Down. I'm enjoying it, but best in small doses.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2018)

chilango said:


> I'm rationing The Let Down. I'm enjoying it, but best in small doses.



How come?


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2018)

fucthest8 said:


> How come?



I think the (deliberately) annoying traits of the characters would get a bit much for me, and I'd lose some of my feelings of empathy/sympathy. Maybe.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 10, 2018)

chilango said:


> I think the (deliberately) annoying traits of the characters would get a bit much for me, and I'd lose some of my feelings of empathy/sympathy. Maybe.



Fair enough.


----------



## dervish (May 10, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Crank 1 and 2 are exquisite films by the way, re-watched them recently and they are masterpieces of crazy cinema. Don't think they are on Netflix, but you'll be able to pick up the dvd's for pennies if you haven't seen them.



Just watched Crank on your recommendation. Thanks, it's gone straight up to one of my favourite silly films.


----------



## Spymaster (May 10, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Nearly finished S2 of How To Get Away With Murder. It's good telly. I don't really like crime type shows and it does get a bit silly in parts but it's good watching if you don't want anything too heavy.


I didn't like this much when it first came out but we gave it another go and it's actually very good if you're into that slick, Yank, crime/legal drama genre. It's very clever and well filmed and acted and does tick along at a fair pace. _Far too much_ needless shagging in it which always annoys me (if I want to watch porn there are other places to do that) but the characters all get well developed and the bodies really start stacking up in season 2!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 10, 2018)

dervish said:


> Just watched Crank on your recommendation. Thanks, it's gone straight up to one of my favourite silly films.



Glad you enjoyed it! One paper it seems like I would hate it but a mate recommended it and I loved it. 

Even went to the cinema to watch the second film and it's just as good. It even ups the madness quite a bit!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 10, 2018)

dervish said:


> Just watched Crank on your recommendation. Thanks, it's gone straight up to one of my favourite silly films.


I think that team are making a new film called The Meg. trailer is online.


----------



## chandlerp (May 10, 2018)

A perfectly reasonable amount of time to come to a reasoned conclusion



chilango said:


> I tried The Rain too. Like danny la rouge I was hoping for a bit of a crossover of the mood of scandi noir + moody boreal landscape into post-apocalyptic binge watching.
> 
> I think I lasted 5 minutes.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> A perfectly reasonable amount of time to come to a reasoned conclusion



Who said anything about a reasoned conclusion?


----------



## chandlerp (May 10, 2018)

good point


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2018)

DotCommunist - have you watched The Rain yet?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 10, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> DotCommunist - have you watched The Rain yet?


I have not, got The Expanse for tonight. I wasn't overly enthused by the trailer tbf but I'll give it a fair shake at some point lol


----------



## marshall (May 10, 2018)

I think people are being a little hard on The Rain, and only giving it 5 mins or even 15 mins to grab you is unfair; it IS aimed at a YA audience and many of its dystopian tropes are familiar, but there's enough to keep me watching, now on ep 4. Sure, there are clear holes in the plot, but enough time/eps left for them to be explained.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 10, 2018)

Started watching the new series of Dear White People. Fairly enjoyable so far.


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2018)

marshall said:


> I think people are being a little hard on The Rain, and only giving it 5 mins or even 15 mins to grab you is unfair;



(((The Rain)))


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2018)

E4 of The Let Down is great btw.


----------



## T & P (May 10, 2018)

I don’t have kids and tbh don’t find them particularly cute or amusing. With that in mind, am I likely to like The Let Down or find it insufferable? FWIW I loved Catastrophe and that had plenty of baby/ child plot presence...


----------



## chilango (May 11, 2018)

T & P said:


> I don’t have kids and tbh don’t find them particularly cute or amusing. With that in mind, am I likely to like The Let Down or find it insufferable? FWIW I loved Catastrophe and that had plenty of baby/ child plot presence...



It's not about the kids at all.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2018)

I finished the second series of Jessica Jones last night. Alright, not half as good as the first series, just like Daredevil had a weaker second series.


----------



## chilango (May 11, 2018)

Cover me I'm going back in!

I'm going to try _The Rain_ again. This time subtitled.


----------



## chilango (May 11, 2018)

chilango said:


> Cover me I'm going back in!
> 
> I'm going to try _The Rain_ again. This time subtitled.



Well, that helped. I made it through the first episode. There's nothing compelling me to watch another though.


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2018)

A new season of Schitt's Creek is available. I didn’t know they were making more. Yay!

For those who haven’t heard of it, if you like offbeat comedies about dysfunctional people (like Arrested Development), check it out. Not saying it’s better but still rather funny and perfectly watchable. Gets better after the first ep as well so don’t give up on it.


----------



## Part 2 (May 13, 2018)

Started watching Evil Genius last night. Documentary that starts with a Pizza delivery guy robbing a bank with a bomb round his neck. By the end of the second epsiode it seems there are 2 possible people behind it.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> I don’t have kids and tbh don’t find them particularly cute or amusing. With that in mind, am I likely to like The Let Down or find it insufferable? FWIW I loved Catastrophe and that had plenty of baby/ child plot presence...



It's not quite as horrible (iykwim) as Catastrophe, but as good imo.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 14, 2018)

Anyone been watching Safe? it's Netflix version of an ITV drama with Dexter playing a british chap looking for his missing daughter.

Written by Harlen Coben, and a bit soapy, but passes the time.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 14, 2018)

chilango said:


> Valley Uprising.
> 
> Fucking fantastic documentary about rock climbing in Yosemite placing it firmly in the anti-authoritarian counter-cultures of the time(s).


Finally got round to watching this - as you say; fucking fantastic  

Taking acid on El Capitan


----------



## such and such (May 15, 2018)

I wanted to watch The Letdown after seeing recommendations but it’s not being shown here until October despite being made in Australia


----------



## 1927 (May 16, 2018)

Just watched Death of a Gentleman, a very revealing documentary about the corruption in the ICC and the take over of cricket but the Indian Board.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 16, 2018)

Midnight Special - kind of indie sci-fi road movie, kid on the run. Really good and doesn't overdo it with sentiment like a Spielberg effort.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2018)

What is this all about?

These are the secret codes that unlock the full list of TV shows and movies on Netflix | JOE.co.uk


----------



## cheesethief (May 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What is this all about?
> 
> These are the secret codes that unlock the full list of TV shows and movies on Netflix | JOE.co.uk


At a guess I'd say it was about some sort of codes - possibly secret ones - that may perform some kind of de-locking operation with films & wotnot on Netflix.


----------



## emanymton (May 16, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> At a guess I'd say it was about some sort of codes - possibly secret ones - that may perform some kind of de-locking operation with films & wotnot on Netflix.


Except it doesn't unlock any additional content, it just makes it easier to find stuff the crap Netflix interface tends to filter out.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2018)

emanymton said:


> Except it doesn't unlock any additional content, it just makes it easier to find stuff the crap Netflix interface tends to filter out.


Cheers, that was my assumption too. Generally I search for stuff so makes no difference.


----------



## girasol (May 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What is this all about?
> 
> These are the secret codes that unlock the full list of TV shows and movies on Netflix | JOE.co.uk



So true 

"We all know trying to choose what to watch on Netflix is one of the most difficult challenges for human beings these days.

You'll scroll, watch trailers, add stuff to 'My List' and keep browsing until it's actually too late to watch something, it happens EVERY damn time."

It's very cool to be able to look into super specific categories, these aren't offered on the genre/drop down menu, so yeah, it's useful... i.e. I give you Latin American Films!

Netflix


----------



## RubyToogood (May 16, 2018)

What's also needed is a browser plugin that would screen out anything that gets below, say, 70% on rottentomatoes.


----------



## emanymton (May 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Cheers, that was my assumption too. Generally I search for stuff so makes no difference.


There are websites with full listings which I find quite useful .


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 17, 2018)

Finished Safe - in which Dexter is British, his daughter goes missing, and a whole bunch of other shenanigans take place in a sleepy gated community with a dark past and a less than savoury present....

....it's pure Hokum on a similar level to Marcella....passes time nicely....cast help to make it work


----------



## DexterTCN (May 17, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Finished Safe - in which Dexter is British, his daughter goes missing, and a whole bunch of other shenanigans take place in a sleepy gated community with a dark past and a less than savoury present....
> 
> ....it's pure Hokum on a similar level to Marcella....passes time nicely....cast help to make it work


And while I've got all the time in the world for Michael C Hall...that is a shocking accent.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 18, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> And while I've got all the time in the world for Michael C Hall...that is a shocking accent.



Loads of posh wankers talk like that...


----------



## nuffsaid (May 18, 2018)

Saw ep1 of Deep State last night - seemed pretty good will be continuing. Looks like it might be a good replacement to Homeland.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2018)

Doomsday Preppers! Ideal with a hangover, ridiculous and brainless, watched about 3 episodes last night


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 18, 2018)

S2 of 13 Reasons Why is available now


----------



## Casual Observer (May 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Put the Wild Wild Country on earlier. Looks great but have parked it for future watching as want something light hearted for a Sunday.


Just getting towards the end of this having watched it over the last couple of weeks. Some of the story is undeniably funny although I'm not sure that was the intention of the series makers. It's amazing how often professionally successful affluent people get taken in by this stuff. I get the feeling that 'Sheila', the power behind the throne, knew that it was nonsense all along and was partly doing it for a laugh. Also funny to see a couple of clips of orange-clad people of this Oregon-based cult talking to the camera... with English and Scottish accents. An English chap's Mum joined the cult and took him with her - he (Tim Guest) later wrote the book 'My Life In Orange' about the experience.

Anyway, worth watching is my verdict but probably a bit too long at 6 hour+ episodes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 21, 2018)

I gotta say I am really enjoying 'Happy'.

I'm a big fan of Christopher Meloni, and he doesn't let me down here at all...


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 21, 2018)

The Chalet is worth 5 hours of your time, a French series set in a remote Alpine village where peeps start meeting grisly ends.  More light hearted than it's Nordic equivalent would be.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2018)

The Obamas are getting into the Netflix biz.



> On Monday, former President Barack Obama officially announced a multiyear production deal with Netflix, in which he and former first lady Michelle Obama will be tasked with producing shows and films for the streaming giant.
> 
> According to the New York Times, the deal will essentially give the Obamas an international platform, allowing the couple to reach millions of people across the globe post-presidency. As such, the couple has launched Higher Ground Productions, which will produce content for Netflix.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2018)

Finished Happy. Bonkers, violent, funny, messy, fun......


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2018)

So binge watched S1 to S4 of Person of Interest which I really enjoyed (anyone any idea when/if S5'll be on Netflix?)

Any suggestions for what I should watch next? Watched Ep 1 of Gotham which I didn't think was very good and S2 Ep1 of Jessica Jones which I'll probably stick with as I thought S1 was. What else, Netflix fans?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2018)

Sue said:


> So binge watched S1 to S4 of Person of Interest which I really enjoyed (anyone any idea when/if S5'll be on Netflix?)
> 
> And any suggestions for what I should watch next? Watched Ep 1 of Gotham which I didn't think was very good and S2 Ep1 of Jessica Jones which I'll probably stick with as I thought S1 was. What else, Netflix fans?



JJ S2 is not as good as S1, but worth sticking with.

Gotham gets much better as in goes along, but I stalled after season 2 because 3 wasn't available on Netflix, and now I've forgotten what was going on and don't know if I can recap....

Happy is great fun - only 8 eps of chaos, carnage and dark laughs...

I forgot where I got to with person's of interest too.....maybe end of Season 3.....can't recall....I did enjoy that though.

Animal Kingdom on Prime?


----------



## Sue (May 22, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> JJ S2 is not as good as S1, but worth sticking with.
> 
> Gotham gets much better as in goes along, but I stalled after season 2 because 3 wasn't available on Netflix, and now I've forgotten what was going on and don't know if I can recap....
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try Happy next (and keep on with JJ). 

I'd give S4 of PoI a go -- in some ways it's more interesting than the previous ones as they really are fighting against the odds...

Prime? And AK as in the film?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2018)

Sue said:


> Prime? And AK as in the film?



There a TV series of the film, the first ep follows the first two thirds of the film and then goes its own way...

Ellen Barkin is great in it, and Finn Cole is very good as the Grandson who goes lives with her after his Mum dies....

It's similar to the film with added massive doses of Point Break style heists, drugs, guns, sex, violence....

ETA - It's good to watch while eating dinner....


----------



## The39thStep (May 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Cardboard Gangsters. Fucking intense, clever, brilliant. Was exhausted by the end of it!


Watched this last night it was very enjoyable

Theres a film called Northwest ( was on Neflix)  about a wannabe young gangster in Copenhagen which I found very sad and poignant
Northwest (Nordvest)


----------



## krtek a houby (May 23, 2018)

Sue said:


> So binge watched S1 to S4 of Person of Interest which I really enjoyed (anyone any idea when/if S5'll be on Netflix?)
> 
> Any suggestions for what I should watch next? Watched Ep 1 of Gotham which I didn't think was very good and S2 Ep1 of Jessica Jones which I'll probably stick with as I thought S1 was. What else, Netflix fans?



If Legion is on your Netflix, give it a go. Quite unlike any other superhero show I've seen. And it's got Aubrey Plaza and Jemaine Clement!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 23, 2018)

Watched Unforgotten on Netflix. Typical ITV drama, but an exceptional cast really...it's not mind blowing stuff, but makes for fine evening tv.

Started River now.....that's interesting, written by Abi Walker....again, passes an hour after dinner....


----------



## chandlerp (May 23, 2018)

River is excellent


----------



## DexterTCN (May 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> If Legion is on your Netflix, give it a go. Quite unlike any other superhero show I've seen. And it's got Aubrey Plaza and Jemaine Clement!


It's unfuckingbelievably good.  The most original tv out there.  The cinematography, soundtrack and mind-bending _portrayal_ of a story (from musical to text adventure) is of the highest order.

It's not perfect....it's a teensy* bit complex (cough) but it's proper tv.

*teensy weensy


----------



## Sue (May 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> If Legion is on your Netflix, give it a go. Quite unlike any other superhero show I've seen. And it's got Aubrey Plaza and Jemaine Clement!


I'm not really into superhero stuff but will give it a go. Thanks!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2018)

Sue said:


> I'm not really into superhero stuff but will give it a go. Thanks!



It's almost Lynchian in parts, definitely no spandex clad billionaires and their gadgets...


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 24, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Started watching Evil Genius last night. Documentary that starts with a Pizza delivery guy robbing a bank with a bomb round his neck. By the end of the second epsiode it seems there are 2 possible people behind it.



I'm hooked, third episode in


----------



## girasol (May 24, 2018)

Good film about gold rush and wild west type madness that went on in Brazil (Amazon) when a mountain full of gold was found, in the 80s...

Bald Mountain | Netflix  (I'd have translated as Naked Mountain, but nevermind heh)

At one point there were 40 thousand people working in there, it really has to be seen to be believed.  Sebastiao Salgado (photographer) took a lot photos in there...


----------



## sarahjo (May 25, 2018)

Top releases for May to look out for Dear White people is my personal favorite


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2018)

sarahjo said:


> Top releases for May to look out for Dear White people is my personal favorite



Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt: Season 4!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 25, 2018)

Sue said:


> ...Any suggestions for what I should watch next?


Dark is good, the German series.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2018)

The best thing I've watched on there lately is Pride - the film about the LGBT group who supported the miners' strike.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 26, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> The best thing I've watched on there lately is Pride - the film about the LGBT group who supported the miners' strike.


I've screened that a couple of times with a Q&A with a couple of the original LGSM guys - it's a cracking, heartwarming film, and they're absolutely great guys


----------



## RubyToogood (May 26, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I've screened that a couple of times with a Q&A with a couple of the original LGSM guys - it's a cracking, heartwarming film, and they're absolutely great guys


It's really inspiring, reminded me of how political I used to be and made me want to get stuck in again.


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2018)

I've just started _Unbreakable._ It's like eating too much pick n mix


----------



## Rosemary Jest (May 26, 2018)

Finished Happy this week, was top.

Watching The Rain at the moment, should be terrible, but is ok and I'm a sucker for post apocalyptic stuff.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2018)

Finished S3 of Trollhunters- really good.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2018)

Also just started Limitless. Enjoyed the first episode much more than I thought I would.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 28, 2018)

Watched the first 2 eps of Godless. Even the better half likes it and she's not mad into westerns.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 28, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Watched the first 2 eps of Godless. Even the better half likes it and she's not mad into westerns.


It just gets better


----------



## Spymaster (May 28, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Watched the first 2 eps of Godless. Even the better half likes it and she's not mad into westerns.


Best show on Netflix for ages and we’re not western fans either. The finale is ace.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 28, 2018)

I'm amazed at how young Jack O' Connell has improved since _Skins _with the likes of_ '71_, _Starred Up_ and now this. Then again, maybe he was always good. Just found his character in _Skins_ really annoying. And wow, Jeff Daniels makes for a brilliant baddie. And wow, Sam Waterston's 'tache. Marvellous!


----------



## Boudicca (May 28, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I'm amazed at how young Jack O' Connell has improved since _Skins _with the likes of_ '71_, _Starred Up_ and now this. Then again, maybe he was always good. Just found his character in _Skins_ really annoying. And wow, Jeff Daniels makes for a brilliant baddie. And wow, Sam Waterston's 'tache. Marvellous!


I loved him in Skins, but he has been a little typecast since, so great to see him do grown up, quiet and dangerous for a change.  I didn't even recognise him for a while.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (May 30, 2018)

New Kimmy Schmidt out today.  Hope it's better than season 3, which was a big let down, compared to the brilliance of 1/2.  I'm just settling down to it.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 31, 2018)

Finished Godless last night. Wow. 



Spoiler: last episodes



Felt like a mix of Leone with the closeups, Peckinpah with the town shootout and _Shane_ with Roy an Truckee



So very, very good.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2018)

Finished River. Wonderfully written by Abi Morgan. 

What a wonderful ending. Great writing.


----------



## The Fornicator (May 31, 2018)

Over the banky I stabbed, strangled and otherwise bludgeoned my way through both the Unabomber one an Mindhunter. Feeling fully qualified as an FBI profiler now.  Both were, like so much on Netflix, bingeworthy but don't exactly stay with you. Good old Paul Bettany was vg as the bomber, though he might have taken the concept of 'man cave' about as far as you can.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 1, 2018)

That man cave is on display in a museum


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2018)

Gave The Rain another go. Still not great but found E2 more engaging than the opener.

Unbreakable is continuing to be wonderful in small doses.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2018)

Finally got around to season 5 of Orphan Black. Binged 7 episodes because I forgot how good it was. Will likely finish it tonight.

Also giving Bojack Horseman a second chance. It's okay I suppose.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 5, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> Finally got around to season 5 of Orphan Black. Binged 7 episodes because I forgot how good it was. Will likely finish it tonight.
> 
> Also giving Bojack Horseman a second chance. It's okay I suppose.



Did you actually remember what had happened previously? Went back to it after a year out and basically couldn't recall a bloody thing that had come before. There's so much going on.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2018)

Theater of Life, film about a community kitchen in Italy with famous chefs cooking. It's great.


----------



## albionism (Jun 7, 2018)

Utterly silly and hugely enjoyable.

The Ministry of Time | Netflix Official Site


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 7, 2018)

albionism said:


> Utterly silly and hugely enjoyable.
> 
> The Ministry of Time | Netflix Official Site



Looks fun but not on our Netflix.


----------



## albionism (Jun 7, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Looks fun but not on our Netflix.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 8, 2018)

That looks right up my street, it's on Terrarium, so we'll see how the streams go...


----------



## magneze (Jun 8, 2018)

It's on UK Netflix


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 9, 2018)

November 13: Attack on Paris. French documentary in three parts. Just watched all three. No commentary or mood music, just accounts from people involved. Fascinating.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 9, 2018)

Cargo - Martin Freeman rather good in a cross between Walkabout/The Road/Walking Dead


----------



## xenon (Jun 9, 2018)

Anyone seen the Killing? I'm not necessarily recommending it. The script is pretty honking in places but I've sort of carried on watching it. But what I was wondering was...

Why in US productions or American English generally perhaps, do some characters get refered to by their surname and others forename. School scenes always have pupils... Sutdents, refered to by their surname. But the adult characters in this. The leads, one's always called Sarah, the other Holder, (his surname.)


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2018)

For cartoon fans/ children i’d recommend The Hollow. Very watchable.


----------



## mack (Jun 9, 2018)

Scaggs said:


> November 13: Attack on Paris. French documentary in three parts. Just watched all three. No commentary or mood music, just accounts from people involved. Fascinating.



Very good documentary - kind of forgot the rampage across town at the cafes and bars.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2018)

The first half of Arrested Development season 5 has appeared, although I had no idea they were even making another series.

It's jumped the shark a bit for me tbh. Season 4 was an interesting excercise in complex multi-stranded plotting which was also genuinely funny, season 5 doesn't seem to have much of a plot at all so far and decent jokes are fewer and further between.


----------



## cheesethief (Jun 12, 2018)

xenon said:


> Anyone seen the Killing? I'm not necessarily recommending it. The script is pretty honking in places but I've sort of carried on watching it. But what I was wondering was...
> 
> Why in US productions or American English generally perhaps, do some characters get refered to by their surname and others forename. School scenes always have pupils... Sutdents, refered to by their surname. But the adult characters in this. The leads, one's always called Sarah, the other Holder, (his surname.)


I watched the Killing for quite a while, didn't manage to get through it all though. It started off really well, very dark, gritty script, and the characters were refreshingly un-Hollywood-esque - quite "real", flawed, no super pretty, shiny white teeth types. But I started to wane a bit, the endless conspiracy became a little trying to follow. Might go back to it in the future, maybe.

As to the names thing, not a clue, beyond the observation that it you want to present a gritty cop in a US drama it's mandatory to refer to them by surname alone - the use of a forename humanises the individual, makes you think they might have a cat & like nature documentaries.


----------



## xenon (Jun 12, 2018)

Nearly finished the first season. I did find the script a bit on the nose and LOLd a couple of times. e.g. The bit with Campbell campaigning. Let me know if you don't get your benefit cheque in the next month... Hell of a woman, looking after her husband who had both his legs blown off in GW1. And the canine has found something. Who the fuck talks like that.

But it's got better or I'm overlooking it...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2018)

Watched an RTE drama called Clean Break yesterday. It was a bleak and daft, but quite entertaining.

Written by Bill Roche, directed by Gillies Mackinnon, and has a fairly good cast (including the always entertaining Ned Dennehy; below)


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2018)

such and such said:


> I wanted to watch The Letdown after seeing recommendations but it’s not being shown here until October despite being made in Australia


I've just started this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2018)

don't know if any of yz have been watching sense8 but it's really good


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know if any of yz have been watching sense8 but it's really good



I watched the first season, but haven't caught up with subsequent episodes....it's had very mixed reviews...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I watched the first season, but haven't caught up with subsequent episodes....it's had very mixed reviews...


so many good things do


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so many good things do



It's like lots of the Wachowskis output. Lots of good stuff messily strung together


----------



## 8115 (Jun 12, 2018)

What happened, Miss Simone? is brilliant.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 14, 2018)

The Ritual. Good Horror ... a rarity these days... a bit Kill List-ish but not as well produced.

The Ritual (2017) - IMDb


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 14, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> The Ritual. Good Horror ... a rarity these days... a bit Kill List-ish but not as well produced.
> 
> The Ritual (2017) - IMDb



It wasn't a bad film that


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 14, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> It wasn't a bad film that


 
Was just looking into the director to source some more horror... he is David Bruckner who also produced VHS which I also thought was excellent.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 14, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> don't know if any of yz have been watching sense8 but it's really good



I felt that the second season was a real let down.  The first was amazing, but the plotting, characterisation and the 2 places at once plot device wore really thin in season 2.  I stopped caring about the characters, felt that the action scenes lacked the punch they had first time round and found that the whole thing was turning into an incoherent mess.  Just a massive disappointment to me, because I was beyond enthusiastic about season 1.


----------



## Chz (Jun 15, 2018)

Travellers really is quite a lot better than its inane premise would indicate. For the first season, at least.


----------



## poului (Jun 17, 2018)

Anyone given this series Fauda a try?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2018)

Watching Making a Murderer and couldn't handle the tension so went to wiki to read up what happened.

Just finished S1 of Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency. Loved it. Never read any Douglas Adams and never seen any adaptations, so didn't really know what to expect.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 17, 2018)

poului said:


> Anyone given this series Fauda a try?


Very good apparently but we haven't watched it yet. I need to be in the right mood for subtitles.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 17, 2018)

Loved Wild Wild Country, so fucked up, what an odd woman Sheela is.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2018)

new Luke Cage is out. Hope its better than defenders was, that was _not _the sum of its parts


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just watched the Rachel Divide featuring the thick-skinned but not thick Nkechi Dialle Amare.I used to think that folks were a bit hard on Ms Amare-how wrong I was.This is worth watching cos TV doesn't get more excruciating than this.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2018)

Just finished part 2 of The Get Down. Thoroughly enjoyed it, quite a unique show.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 26, 2018)

Started watching The Horn about the mountain rescue team on the Matterhorn... It was fascinating.(if you like medical rescues .. Which I do).


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 27, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Finished River. Wonderfully written by Abi Morgan.
> 
> What a wonderful ending. Great writing.



I'm really loving this, it's beautiful writing.


----------



## T & P (Jun 30, 2018)

S2 of Glow is out. I know I really liked the first one but don't remember any of the subplots. Watched the first two eps of S2 and they're okay, but not enjoying them as much.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 30, 2018)

Secret City - Anna Torv, Mehki Phfifer, Alan Dale and Huw Higginson star in Australian spy/journalist conspiracy drama. 2 eps in and quite watchable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Huw Higginson



George Fucking Garfield!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 30, 2018)

Luke Cage season 2.

Better than the first, brilliant music and musicians and one of the greatest endings ever.

To be fair they stole the ending from a movie (and the simpsons and modern family and no doubt others) so it doesn't get a lot of credit for it.

Over-filled with plot, could have been trimmed down a few episodes but honestly, the music on it's own makes it worth it.

Bushmaster was good and so was Shades.   Lots of backstories helped make the characters more interesting.


----------



## Tooter (Jul 3, 2018)

Toying with the idea of starting the epic ten hour documentary series on Vietnam. Anyone already watched it? Thoughts?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2018)

Tooter said:


> Toying with the idea of starting the epic ten hour documentary series on Vietnam. Anyone already watched it? Thoughts?


Ken Burns, The Vietnam War
The Vietnam War: BBC TV documentary


----------



## chilango (Jul 4, 2018)

Denial

Giving this a watch at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Jul 4, 2018)

Just started Good Girls. Three suburban mothers with various problems decide to gang up and rob a supermarket as a one off to solve their respective issues. They succeed but that’s the start of their real problems. Quite entertaining so far...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 10, 2018)

Just watched 3 superb documentaries.

Icarus- looking at how the Russian sport doing scandal was unearthed by accident.

Denial- a docu/drama about the libel case involving David Irvine, holicaust denuer.

Attacking the Devil- The story of Thakidomide and the work of Harold Dvans, Sunday Times editor, in exposing the scandal and gaining compensation for those affected. It’s not an easy watch, it’s sad, heart wrenching, but incredibly inspiring. I urge everyone to watch, but realise tfat some younger posters may not even be aware of the scandal.


----------



## agricola (Jul 13, 2018)

Just watched the first episode of "Sacred Games".  Fantastic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> George Fucking Garfield!


Though I had forgotten he had apparently emigrated, what with turns in the likes of _Rake

 _


----------



## mango5 (Jul 13, 2018)

'Behind the curtain' Todrick Hall


----------



## Mogden (Jul 18, 2018)

Downloaded both seasons of Glow to digest during my holiday. Got back yesterday and just finished it off this morning. Man is it good!!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2018)

Just watching Nanette by Hannah Gadsby. It's creating a real stir amongst the Guardianista/NPR types.

It's very interesting, although not very funny.


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Just watching Nanette by Hannah Gadsby. It's creating a real stir amongst the Guardianista/NPR types.
> 
> It's very interesting, although not very funny.


NPR? 

I thought it was incredible. It was funny in places but it was also one of the most inspiring, thought provoking and emotional things I’ve watched.

I love her, she was brilliant in Please Like Me.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2018)

Looby said:


> NPR?
> 
> I thought it was incredible. It was funny in places but it was also one of the most inspiring, thought provoking and emotional things I’ve watched.
> 
> I love her, she was brilliant in Please Like Me.


National Public Radio.  The American Guardianistas


----------



## Mrs D (Jul 18, 2018)

Atypical

I wasn’t really taken by the first couple of eps but am warming to it now. It’s stars Phoebe from Friends’s cop boyfriend!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 18, 2018)

chilango said:


> Denial
> 
> Giving this a watch at the moment.



How is it?


----------



## chilango (Jul 18, 2018)

Red Cat said:


> How is it?



It's ok. No more, no less. Very much a British legal system focus to the story.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 18, 2018)

We just watched How it Ends. It's wasn't anything amazing. In fact if was pretty poor but perfect Wednesday night watching after a heavy few days. Kung Fu Panda 2 now, which is just ace


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2018)

D'wards said:


> National Public Radio.  The American Guardianistas


Cheers. 

What did you think of the rest of it?


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> We just watched How it Ends. It's wasn't anything amazing. In fact if was pretty poor but perfect Wednesday night watching after a heavy few days. Kung Fu Panda 2 now, which is just ace


I watched How it Ends earlier, I enjoyed it but I have very low standards. [emoji1]


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2018)

Looby said:


> Cheers.
> 
> What did you think of the rest of it?


It was certainly thought provoking. 

I didn't agree with all she said, for example I don't think being self-effacing is necessarily being self-denigrating. It's often the most charming comedy, and defo gets you on the comedian's side.  And if the alternative is being a self congratulatory bighead then I'm not sure if it would be that productive. Not that she offered that as the alternative.

I'd like to see some of her actual comedy, if that's not damning with feint praise.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 18, 2018)

Looby said:


> I watched How it Ends earlier, I enjoyed it but I have very low standards. [emoji1]



It was end of the worldy and had a little bit of a Taken-vibe about it. I love the ones where the world properly goes to shit.


----------



## Looby (Jul 18, 2018)

D'wards said:


> It was certainly thought provoking.
> 
> I didn't agree with all she said, for example I don't think being self-effacing is necessarily being self-denigrating. It's often the most charming comedy, and defo gets you on the comedian's side.  And if the alternative is being a self congratulatory bighead then I'm not sure if it would be that productive. Not that she offered that as the alternative.
> 
> I'd like to see some of her actual comedy, if that's not damning with feint praise.


That bit really stayed with me because she’s right, we do tear ourselves down with humour. I know I do it and I’ve been thinking a lot about why and whether it’s actually good for me.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 18, 2018)

poului said:


> Anyone given this series Fauda a try?



Watched first series over the last 3 nights and started series 2 tonight. It's really good, fast paced and some of the episodes are only 35 minutes long so it's easy to get through.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 19, 2018)

Looby said:


> That bit really stayed with me because she’s right, we do tear ourselves down with humour. I know I do it and I’ve been thinking a lot about why and whether it’s actually good for me.


It's certainly compulsory viewing for anyone with any interest in feminism .

Netflix seem to be a real force for good in the  stand up comedy world.


----------



## agricola (Jul 20, 2018)

Finished _Sacred Games_ today, very bleak but absolutely brilliant.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 20, 2018)

For Grace. More restaurant stuff.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2018)

Just rewatched all of Jonathan Creek even though it's only been a year or so since last time


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 21, 2018)

I see Jim Jefferies' third Netflix special is up

Jim Jefferies: This Is Me Now | Netflix Official Site

FAO beesonthewhatnow


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

agricola said:


> Finished _Sacred Games_ today, very bleak but absolutely brilliant.


Just watched 3 of this and am loving it. The story is gripping, it looks beautiful and the music is great. Top marks.

It's not the same thing at all but another brilliant Indian film I watched a while back - "Special 26". Really good.


----------



## marshall (Jul 23, 2018)

baffled said:


> Last Chance U is really good and I'd thoroughly recommend it even if you have little to no interest in American football.



Series 3 recently dropped, fascinating, some of the upbringings these kids have had are so rough, it's heartbreaking. Can't help but root for them and get emotionally involved.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 23, 2018)

Just finished season 1 of 13 Reasons Why. Best thing I've watched in a while although pretty grim at times.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 24, 2018)

10 Rillington Place.

Tim Roth is superbly creepy in it.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 24, 2018)

is it a film or series?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2018)

agricola 
End of Sacred Games.....



Spoiler



who was the guy in the bunker??


----------



## agricola (Jul 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> agricola
> End of Sacred Games.....
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Trivedi (in Gaitonde's timeline he was the one who hung around with Parulkar and Bhosale (the minister) and who was implied to be the front man for Guruji.  It was his flat that Anjali was murdered in as well.)


----------



## passenger (Jul 24, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> 10 Rillington Place.
> 
> Tim Roth is superbly creepy in it.


o`dear o`dear Reg what have you done now ?

This was brilliant one of best things I watched last year.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 24, 2018)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Trivedi (in Gaitonde's timeline he was the one who hung around with Parulkar and Bhosale (the minister) and who was implied to be the front man for Guruji.  It was his flat that Anjali was murdered in as well.)


That's what I thought.....but 



Spoiler



who killed him?!? Gaitonde? Had he been in that bunker from the beginning?? "everyone will die except Trivedi" because Trivedi was already dead??


----------



## agricola (Jul 24, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's what I thought.....but
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



in the first episode Gaitonde actually says (or at least the translation subtitle says) "Everyone will die.  Only Trivedi will be safe".  I have no idea who killed him, though you'd think it was Gaitonde (given how the Algerian bloke said (IIRC) he had betrayed them).


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 24, 2018)

chandlerp said:


> is it a film or series?



Mini series


----------



## T & P (Jul 30, 2018)

Really enjoying Final Space. A space opera animation for grown ups. Perfect mix of humour and drama, and a compelling story to boot.


----------



## dervish (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes, me too, was looking for something brainless to download to watch on the plane, this fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## marshall (Jul 31, 2018)

Terrible reviews, but anyone else watched Extinction yet? 

Actually enjoyed it, same writer as Arrival I think, and I thought it was pretty smart, and the twist well handled. Like I say, got panned, but guess I'm easily pleased.


----------



## catinthehat (Jul 31, 2018)

Kath and Kim is now on Netflix.  For the fashion and quotes: 'I'm not a crim for wanting to be trim Kim'


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't watch "How It Ends".

It doesn't have an ending.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Don't watch "How It Ends".
> 
> It doesn't have an ending.



I know how it ended for me. I fell asleep.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 31, 2018)

catinthehat said:


> Kath and Kim is now on Netflix.  For the fashion and quotes: 'I'm not a crim for wanting to be trim Kim'



Great show...


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2018)

It's old and been recommended before but I rewatched the first episode of Abstract: The Art Of Design with a friend last night and thought I'd post for anyone who hadn't seen them.
8 45minute documentaries about a designer of some kind (illustrator is the first one, guy who designed the Nike air trainers is the second, there's an architect, a stage designer and some others), basically just them talking about their practice.

Really well done, interesting documentaries about design, even if you're not interested in the thing they are doing, it's interesting to hear them talk about their process, philosophy and ideas.

Don't mistake it for another series recently released which I think is called The Art of..., and I assumed was another series of these but actually had 3 or 4 different people in each episode so none had enough time to be of interest, and was a really poor series.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 2, 2018)

Not Netflix...sorry...

But 'Strange Angel' is worth a mention, on CBS but I got it on free streaming site. 

1940 in LA and follows 2 guys who want to develop rockets, one is very cavalier and wants to go to the moon asap and the other is more academic and realises they actually need to develop rocket science first. They land a scholarship at Caltech to develop this, but that's only half the plot, the actor who played Quin in Homeland is the neighbour of the cavalier rocket man and is apparently into Aleister Crowley and black magic. How these 2 strands come together is proving interesting. Good characters and the Quin character particularly borders well on being philosophically nihilistic and just nuts. I've only seen 3 eps but I like it. There's an overall warm glow of nostalgia to it, Quin has an old motorbike he roars around on, zoot suits and warm LA sunshine.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2018)

Enjoyed 1898: Our Last Men in The Philippines, last night.

It's about the Seige of Baler which I was unaware of. True story of a Spanish garrison on The Philippines during the Philippine Revolution, who continued to fight on for 6 months after the war had ended despite a number of Spanish emissaries coming to tell them that the conflict was over. With communications to the outside world cut off, the Spanish commander refused to believe that hostilities had ended and thought they were trying to trick him into surrendering whilst the garrison lost men to sickness and fighting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 2, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Enjoyed 1898: Our Last Men in The Philippines, last night.



I keep meaning to go and finish that off - it definitely had an arresting beginning


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 2, 2018)

Watched first 3 episodes of Dark Tourist. New Zealand's Louis Theroux, David Farrier, reporter who made the documentary about competitive tickling. 

It's good entertainment and some really touching moments too.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 2, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> I keep meaning to go and finish that off - it definitely had an arresting beginning


Really worthwhile, imo.

Also one for Sprocket. and craigxcraig


----------



## dervish (Aug 3, 2018)

Part 2 said:


> Watched first 3 episodes of Dark Tourist. New Zealand's Louis Theroux, David Farrier, reporter who made the documentary about* competitive tickling. *
> 
> It's good entertainment and some really* touching moments *too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2018)

I finished all of Wallander (Branagh) - they were entertaining in an miserable and bleak way....

I never warm to Branagh on screen usually, but I warmed to his portrayal of this character.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I finished all of Wallander (Branagh) - they were entertaining in an miserable and bleak way....
> 
> I never warm to Branagh on screen usually, but I warmed to his portrayal of this character.


They are excellent. I warthed them all a few months back and was sceptical cos I love the Swedish versions but the Branagh ones are so good, I ended up bingeing the lot.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 5, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> They are excellent. I warthed them all a few months back and was sceptical cos I love the Swedish versions but the Branagh ones are so good, I ended up bingeing the lot.



Should I watch the Swedish versions?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Should I watch the Swedish versions?


Yes definitely.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 6, 2018)

Watching _American Crime Story - The People V OJ Simpson._

Fascinating and trashy with a great cast. It defines a moment in time when US race relations/the media circus/fame etc all coalesced into something so grotesque and bizarre... back in Ireland I remember thinking "only in America". It's a bit clunky in parts but very watchable.


----------



## Chz (Aug 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> Really enjoying Final Space. A space opera animation for grown ups. Perfect mix of humour and drama, and a compelling story to boot.


It is a hoot. I'm loving it, and David Tennant is always great as a voice actor.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 6, 2018)

I've been watching el chapo. Not a patch on narcos but quite exciting.


----------



## pesh (Aug 8, 2018)

I lasted about 20 minutes with that new Biggie and Tupac show. 
lesson learnt, don't let Netflix set up your sound system.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2018)

Just finished The Staircase. Quite annoying, if nicely made, doc on Michael Peterson “is he a murderer”. I have lots of comments but they’re all spoilers


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2018)

Watched_ It_.

Quite enjoyed it. Never seen the tv series or read the book. It's a mish-mash of _Stand By Me, The Goonies_. That kind of vibe. Not hugely scary but great nostalgia vibe.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Watched_ It_.
> 
> Quite enjoyed it. Never seen the tv series or read the book. It's a mish-mash of _Stand By Me, The Goonies_. That kind of vibe. Not hugely scary but great nostalgia vibe.


I went to the cinema to see that and I enjoyed it - probably because I have not seen the TV series or read the book so went with no preconceptions. I thought the kid actors were terrific.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 9, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I went to the cinema to see that and I enjoyed it - probably because I have not seen the TV series or read the book so went with no preconceptions. I thought the kid actors were terrific.



Yeah, one of the kids was from _Stranger Things_ - another nostalgia joy!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 9, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, one of the kids was from _Stranger Things_ - another nostalgia joy!


The girl who plays Bev is currently in the tv show Sharp Objects with Amy Adams.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> The girl who plays Bev is currently in the tv show Sharp Objects with Amy Adams.


What channel is that on? I read the book so would like to see it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 9, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What channel is that on? I read the book so would like to see it.


Sky Atlantic


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Sky Atlantic


Ah. I don't have that. Oh well. It will probably turn up somewhere else in time.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 9, 2018)

Watched a few episodes of *Good Girls *(3 'normal' women resort to robbery to raise cash for reasonably realistic reasons, but then go about it in the most inept of ways)

It's weirdly both quite lightweight and blackly humorous so far but I'm enjoying it, the actresses are all entertaining (Mae Whitman the standout so far) and the supporting cast (particularly Matthew Lillard) are good.

Worth a go at least.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 9, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Watched a few episodes of *Good Girls *(3 'normal' women resort to robbery to raise cash for reasonably realistic reasons, but then go about it in the most inept of ways)
> 
> It's weirdly both quite lightweight and blackly humorous so far but I'm enjoying it, the actresses are all entertaining (Mae Whitman the standout so far) and the supporting cast (particularly Matthew Lillard) are good.
> 
> Worth a go at least.


I really liked it.


----------



## girasol (Aug 9, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Watched a few episodes of *Good Girls *(3 'normal' women resort to robbery to raise cash for reasonably realistic reasons, but then go about it in the most inept of ways)
> 
> It's weirdly both quite lightweight and blackly humorous so far but I'm enjoying it, the actresses are all entertaining (Mae Whitman the standout so far) and the supporting cast (particularly Matthew Lillard) are good.
> 
> Worth a go at least.



I couldn't get past the first episode...  Never felt like going back for more.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2018)

So has anyone checked out the already infamous Insatiable yet?


----------



## hegley (Aug 11, 2018)

T & P said:


> So has anyone checked out the already infamous Insatiable yet?


Have watched the first 3 episodes, really enjoying it - it's a fast-paced, easy watch; I imagine all the kerfuffle about it hasn't done it any harm at all.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 14, 2018)

*Tucker & Dale vs Evil*

Surprised I missed this when it first came around, I love Horror / Comedy hybrids (Idle Hands, Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, etc) and will watch anything with Alan Tudyk in.

Very silly but good fun, loads of quotable bits and managed to do something interesting with the usual 'hot / final girl' stereotype.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 14, 2018)

_Unsolved_, the Tupac/Biggie one - kind of alright, but just loads of jumping about between different periods with three main timelines (Tupac and Biggie themselves, then Russell Poole and his original LAPD investigation into the murder of Wallace in 1997, and also the 2006 Kading-led Federal task force) making things needlessly confusing. Half of it is basically a bunch of cops sitting in rooms arguing how some ‘new’ piece of evidence is just some half-baked street rumour being recycled by yet another naughty boy trying to leverage his way out of trouble.

Bokeem Woodbine is very good as Kading's unflappable wingman, Aisha Hinds ditto as Biggie's mum, and Jimmi Simpson is at least committed as increasingly unhinged cop Poole. But it's not in the quality league of _Mindhunter_ or _Manhunt: Unabomber_, and doesn't reach_ American Crime Story: The People v OJ Simpson_ in the enjoyment stakes.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> *Tucker & Dale vs Evil*
> 
> Surprised I missed this when it first came around, I love Horror / Comedy hybrids (Idle Hands, Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, etc) and will watch anything with Alan Tudyk in.
> 
> Very silly but good fun, loads of quotable bits and managed to do something interesting with the usual 'hot / final girl' stereotype.



It passed me by too. Just watched it. Thoroughly enjoyable


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 15, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ah. I don't have that. Oh well. It will probably turn up somewhere else in time.



Or read the book. It's really good


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 15, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Or read the book. It's really good


Yes I read the book which is why I want to see it!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 15, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Or read the book. It's really good



Looks like we got ourselves a _reader_


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> *Tucker & Dale vs Evil*
> 
> Surprised I missed this when it first came around, I love Horror / Comedy hybrids (Idle Hands, Cabin in the Woods, Evil Dead, etc) and will watch anything with Alan Tudyk in.
> 
> Very silly but good fun, loads of quotable bits and managed to do something interesting with the usual 'hot / final girl' stereotype.


Thanks for that, watched it las night and very enjoyable it was too.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 16, 2018)

Watched Nightcrawler last night.  Pretty good.  Jake what's his name from Donnie Darko does a pretty decent stab at a creepy sociopath type, talking in an interesting mix of business guru bollocks with a little bit of self help stuff chucked in, in lieu of actually relating to people.  I'd avoided it up until now, despite it appearing in my recommendations all the time.  Well worth a couple of hours.

Haven't found a series I can get into for a while now, so tryna find some decent movies.  Any suggestions for what people might have missed at the cinema, but is on there now?


----------



## mod (Aug 16, 2018)

I thought calibre was excellent.


----------



## Reno (Aug 16, 2018)

^ I liked that too, very tense.


----------



## dervish (Aug 17, 2018)

Watched Dmitri Martin's standup last night, clicked on it for some background noise, really enjoyed it though, very funny, clean absurd humour.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2018)

dervish said:


> Watched Dmitri Martin's standup last night, clicked on it for some background noise, really enjoyed it though, very funny, clean absurd humour.



Yes I watched his two standup shows that are available on NFs recently.
Really good.
Like a calmer, more gentle Mitch Hedberg


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2018)

The new Matt Groening creation, Disenchantment, is out today. Just finished the first episode. It’s okay. Not great, but perfectly watchable. Unlike The Simpsons or  Futurama it seems to be an evolving story throughout the entire series.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Secret City - Anna Torv, Mehki Phfifer, Alan Dale and Huw Higginson star in Australian spy/journalist conspiracy drama. 2 eps in and quite watchable.


4.5/6 eps down and pretty good. 

Some right howlers in terms of plot holes and characters doing things that they wouldn't do, though. The _useful idiot_ track is pretty effective though, and the turn to triple cross.

Great use of some solid Aussie character actors - Jacki Weaver, Marcus Graham, Justin Smith, Alex Dimitriades. Dan Wyllie is superb.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 18, 2018)

Jon-of-arc was it you asking for films. 20th Century Women is amazing and Loving Vincent is supposed to be good and I think they're both on Netflix now.


----------



## Reno (Aug 18, 2018)

I recently enjoyed _Outside In_ with Edie Falco and Jay Duplass. It’s about a man who gets out of jail after twenty years for a crime which he didn’t commit and his former school teacher who devoted her life to get him out. Falco gives a performance which deserves an Oscar nomination.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2018)

Mogden said:


> Everyone else is giving highly cultural reviews and recommendations for Netflix programmes. I'm posting to say watch Big Mouth cos it's funny and gross. Only two episodes in but I really like it





Threshers_Flail said:


> Anyone else seen Big Mouth? I think it's great, proper funny and deals with topics that you rarely seen discussed on TV, let alone a cartoon show. Took me a couple of episodes to 'get it.'
> 
> The gross and totally non-PC Hormone Monsters steal the show for me.


 We’ve discovered this by chance today. It’s just fucking brilliant isn’t it? Halfway through and absolutely loving it


----------



## dervish (Aug 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> The new Matt Groening creation, Disenchantment, is out today. Just finished the first episode. It’s okay. Not great, but perfectly watchable. Unlike The Simpsons or  Futurama it seems to be an evolving story throughout the entire series.



Yes, I've been watching this, it's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 18, 2018)

Cardboard Gangsters. 

It's not brilliant but it's good enough. Great lead performance by John Connors, though. He really carries the film. 

 I found the Dublin accents a bit challenging so I went for subtitles, which were pretty loose. Too much weed can make you para not power


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 19, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> 4.5/6 eps down and pretty good.
> 
> Some right howlers in terms of plot holes and characters doing things that they wouldn't do, though. The _useful idiot_ track is pretty effective though, and the turn to triple cross.
> 
> Great use of some solid Aussie character actors - Jacki Weaver, Marcus Graham, Justin Smith, Alex Dimitriades. Dan Wyllie is superb.



Good to see PC Garfield off of The Bill as well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2018)

Dom Traynor said:


> Good to see PC Garfield off of The Bill as well.


Previously covered


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> Cardboard Gangsters.
> 
> It's not brilliant but it's good enough. Great lead performance by John Connors, though. He really carries the film.
> 
> I found the Dublin accents a bit challenging so I went for subtitles, which were pretty loose. Too much weed can make you para not power



Ooh, looks good. Not on our Netflix yet, though. When you say challenging, was the dialogue too fast or the sound mix a bit murky? Trailer seems fine.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Ooh, looks good. Not on our Netflix yet, though. When you say challenging, was the dialogue too fast or the sound mix a bit murky? Trailer seems fine.



Fast dialogue and strong accents that I'm not used to.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2018)

mod said:


> I thought calibre was excellent.



I watched that last night and really enjoyed it.


Spoiler



so fucking tense during the search of the woods and when they found the grave


----------



## Sue (Aug 19, 2018)

I do always enjoy the Netflix recommended 'because you watched' thing.

I watched Some Like It Hot yesterday and off the back of that I apparently might want to watch A Royal Night Out, Bronson, Ghostbusters, Captain America and The Wolf of Wall Street... Utterly random and quite bizarre.


----------



## Leafster (Aug 19, 2018)

Sue said:


> I do always enjoy the Netflix recommended 'because you watched' thing.
> 
> I watched Some Like It Hot yesterday and off the back of that I apparently might want to watch A Royal Night Out, Bronson, Ghostbusters, Captain America and The Wolf of Wall Street... Utterly random and quite bizarre.


What I find most annoying is that it’ll suggest you watch something because you watched something else and then when you’ve watched the new suggestion, it’ll suggest you watch the thing you watched in the first place to get the new suggestion!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 19, 2018)

Been watching Unforgotten, first two series on Netflix, series 3 on ITV catchup. Fantastic tele, a proper emotional rollercoaster for a police series. So many well know British acting faces. A must see if you haven’t seen it


----------



## girasol (Aug 20, 2018)

8115 said:


> Jon-of-arc was it you asking for films. 20th Century Women is amazing and Loving Vincent is supposed to be good and I think they're both on Netflix now.



Watched Loving Vincent - 
the world’s first fully painted feature film -
yesterday, very nice - although I thought it was odd they used a squarish aspect ratio.  I'm sure there's a good reason for it.

ah, it's even on their website
"Originally we were intending to make the film in the standard modern aspect ratio *16:9*, but in the end we decided to use a *1.33:1* ratio for Loving Vincent, also known as Academy."

Tumblr


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Been watching Unforgotten, first two series on Netflix, series 3 on ITV catchup. Fantastic tele, a proper emotional rollercoaster for a police series. So many well know British acting faces. A must see if you haven’t seen it



I'm boycotting that on account of the title. The correct English would be 'remembered'.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 21, 2018)

Fariña meant to be good. Called Cocaine Coast (urgg) in English. Netflix series set in 80s-90s Galicia, when they started smuggling coke in there.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2018)

Season 2 of Ozark - 31st this month


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 23, 2018)

Good Place, start of September.


----------



## T & P (Aug 23, 2018)

^ Superb News!

Also coming in September is the new season of It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia (well, in the States at least, so I’m assuming/hoping Netflix will show it here straight away). Have missed it lots.


----------



## BassJunkie (Aug 24, 2018)

girasol said:


> Watched Loving Vincent -
> the world’s first fully painted feature film -
> yesterday, very nice - although I thought it was odd they used a squarish aspect ratio.  I'm sure there's a good reason for it.
> 
> ...



I'm excited to see that Loving Vincent is now on Netflix, I've wanted to see that for a while. The fact that it's been partly drawn to my attention by someone named 'sunflower' seems delightfully apposite.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 26, 2018)

girasol said:


> (good girls) I couldn't get past the first episode...  Never felt like going back for more.



ive given up after about 6 episodes. nice performances, sparkly dialogue - but the plot is all over the place and full of holes. The programme creators have set up the situation and are just riffing on it  as they go along. Meh, basically.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 27, 2018)

Justice League appeared the other day so we gave it a go.

It's... ok. Rubbish villain and average generic plot. WW and Batman are the best characters and there's some nice musical nods to 1989 Batman and 70s Superman but overall, DC are still outclassed by Marvel at every turn.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 27, 2018)

Irish film "A bad day for the cut" is worth a look. Things turn rather dark for a mild-mannered farmer...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 27, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Been watching Unforgotten, first two series on Netflix, series 3 on ITV catchup. Fantastic tele, a proper emotional rollercoaster for a police series. So many well know British acting faces. A must see if you haven’t seen it


Yeah I liked that and will give S3 a look - thanks for the tip.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Irish film "A bad day for the cut" is worth a look. Things turn rather dark for a mild-mannered farmer...


Goes a bit silly at the end, but the journey there is nicely done


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 27, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Goes a bit silly at the end, but the journey there is nicely done


I wouldn't disagree with that but the hot pan is pretty funny


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 27, 2018)

Ever since I joined Netflix it's been very, very insistent that I watch The Crown and I've been like "no fucking way". I finally caved a few days ago and it's actually really good


----------



## Riklet (Aug 28, 2018)

poului said:


> Anyone given this series Fauda a try?



Really good, gritty and dark and not as biased as I thought it might be at the start.  Almost finished the first series and I'm hooked. Would def recommend it folks.

Really popular in Israel apparently, not sure about Palestine.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 28, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Ever since I joined Netflix it's been very, very insistent that I watch The Crown and I've been like "no fucking way". I finally caved a few days ago and it's actually really good


It keeps sticking that under my nose too. If I could I’d put it on ignore.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 28, 2018)

I watched the innocents over the weekend. The acting and the dialogue was pretty shoddy tbh but the story was quite interesting. It could just be that I'm starved of English TV though


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 28, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Ever since I joined Netflix it's been very, very insistent that I watch The Crown and I've been like "no fucking way". I finally caved a few days ago and it's actually really good


Yes!  I did exactly the same.  "No I really don't want to watch that, but it's got so many awards, so lets just pretend its just another historical drama"

And it is very good.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2018)

Binge watching Unforgotten at the moment , it is excellent.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 28, 2018)

I know how you feel Boudicca and RubyToogood and similarly, avoided it for some time. But it is really very good and only gets better as the series progresses. There is the occasional sick-making "oh dear pity the poor Royals who have to sacrifice so much in the name of duty poor wee things" to get over but in the main, it's good telly and interesting historically and gives good frock. 

Princes Margaret is particularly good. And I loved the way they often show the Queen Mother sitting in front of the telly with a sad looking dinner on a tray on her knee and a glass of dubonnet in her hand.


----------



## Reno (Aug 28, 2018)

The Crown is great because Peter Morgan is a fantastic writer and they’ve got a first rate cast. Can’t wait for season 3 when Olivia Coleman takes over from Claire Foy. Foy was fantastic but Coleman is pretty much my favourite British actress working.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't care how good it apparently is I will never watch the soding Crown.


----------



## dervish (Aug 28, 2018)

Just started watching magic for humans. Some of it seems a little set up but he's a great magician and it's very funny.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 28, 2018)

I've watched a few of those as well. Good telly to watch with my kids.


----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2018)

emanymton said:


> I don't care how good it apparently is I will never watch the soding Crown.


I've always had a profound antipathy for organised religion and when Father Ted was first broadcast I refused to watch it for what I can presume are similar reasons to yours. But luckily I was eventually persuaded by a mate to give it a go, and boy am I glad I did.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 29, 2018)

I watched *A Few Less Men*, mainly so hopefully nobody else has to.

Several issues here, not least the fact that I only realised it was a sequel to a film I haven't seen after it had ended 

I'm still not convinced it makes any difference.

Shit British Hangover rip-off with TV actors doing silly voices and 'raunchy' humour that went out with Confessions of a Window Cleaner. Kris Marshall plays the same character he did in Love Actually, sans the subtle nuance or charm.

Avoid.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2018)

Reno said:


> The Crown is great because Peter Morgan is a fantastic writer and they’ve got a first rate cast. Can’t wait for season 3 when Olivia Coleman takes over from Claire Foy. Foy was fantastic but Coleman is pretty much my favourite British actress working.



Hope the quality is maintained in the next season. I was surprised just how much I enjoyed it. Bloke who plays the private secretary - Tommy - is brilliant. A subtle scene-stealer.


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Hope the quality is maintained in the next season. I was surprised just how much I enjoyed it. Bloke who plays the private secretary - Tommy - is brilliant. A subtle scene-stealer.


I don't see why not. Morgan is still writing this, the new cast looks promising and there is plenty of opportunity for drama as Brenda & co. head into the 70s and 80s.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2018)

Reno said:


> I don't see why not. Morgan is still writing this, the new cast looks promising and there is plenty of opportunity for drama as Brenda & co. head into the 70s and 80s.



And still a few decades from the annus horribilis!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2018)

Only just started watching Safe - looks all right so far - but I am struck by Michael C Hall's absolutely flawless English accent. I'm listening hard and cannot hear a single misstep so far. It's very impressive.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 1, 2018)

Anyone watched the 5 seasons of Bates Motel? Any good?


----------



## Mrs D (Sep 1, 2018)

Ozark season 2 is out. Julia Garner is one of my favourite actors.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Mrs D said:


> Ozark season 2 is out. Julia Garner is one of my favourite actors.


Have you (anyone) starred it? I enjoyed S1 but it felt like it was running out of steam towards the end


----------



## DWNL (Sep 1, 2018)

Disenchantment. Done by Matt Groening. It's not as good as the old Simpsons was but it's worth watching.


----------



## Mrs D (Sep 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Have you (anyone) starred it? I enjoyed S1 but it felt like it was running out of steam towards the end



I’m on ep 2. Not sure how the main plot is going to pan out but I’m more interested in things like how it all impacts on the two kids, how Ruth deals with her family etc. Not so fussed about where and how the next 5 million in cash is going to and which lackey will get their face blown off next.


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2018)

New Coen Brothers film _The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs _is released on Netflix on November 16th. Has premiered at Venice film festival yesterday if you want to look for some reviews. I'm a big fan of the Coen Brothers so looking forward to watching this without knowing anything more than it's a western, is in 6 parts and one of those parts stars Tom Waits.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2018)

BigTom said:


> New Coen Brothers film _The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs _is released on Netflix on November 16th. Has premiered at Venice film festival yesterday if you want to look for some reviews. I'm a big fan of the Coen Brothers so looking forward to watching this without knowing anything more than it's a western, is in 6 parts and one of those parts stars Tom Waits.


Oooh!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

BigTom said:


> New Coen Brothers film _The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs _is released on Netflix on November 16th. Has premiered at Venice film festival yesterday if you want to look for some reviews. I'm a big fan of the Coen Brothers so looking forward to watching this without knowing anything more than it's a western, is in 6 parts and one of those parts stars Tom Waits.


Is this UK Netflix too?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is this UK Netflix too?



It's a netflix production so will be worldwide. They are doing a theatrical release as well but i don't know the dates of that.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2018)

Cheers. I am not up to speed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2018)

Theatrical release before it's on Netflix apparently.


----------



## pally_al (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been binge watching a few foreign language Netflix series recently.  Not sure if they have been mentioned before - 'Fauda' which is about Shin Bet in Israel, 'Marseille' which is kind of a House of Cards but set in Marseille, and 'La Mante' police searching for a serial killer using the help of another serial killer. 

Enjoyed all of those!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 1, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Anyone watched the 5 seasons of Bates Motel? Any good?



Anyone?! ffs


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2018)

DWNL said:


> Disenchantment. Done by Matt Groening. It's not as good as the old Simpsons was but it's worth watching.


It is. There was a small discussion on this on the Bandwidth thread of all places. A lot of people seemed to have been expecting it to be like like The Simpsons and Futurama and were disappointed this wasn’t delivering a gag every twenty seconds. But this show is not like that, and if one can get past that it becomes fairly enjoyable. Admittedly the first half of the series is not all that, but the story really comes to life from ep 6.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 2, 2018)

pally_al said:


> I've been binge watching a few foreign language Netflix series recently.  Not sure if they have been mentioned before - 'Fauda' which is about Shin Bet in Israel, 'Marseille' which is kind of a House of Cards but set in Marseille, and 'La Mante' police searching for a serial killer using the help of another serial killer.
> 
> Enjoyed all of those!



Marseille is great and Fauda looks good


----------



## Chz (Sep 2, 2018)

T & P said:


> It is. There was a small discussion on this on the Bandwidth thread of all places. A lot of people seemed to have been expecting it to be like like The Simpsons and Futurama and were disappointed this wasn’t delivering a gag every twenty seconds. But this show is not like that, and if one can get past that it becomes fairly enjoyable. Admittedly the first half of the series is not all that, but the story really comes to life from ep 6.


I didn't think it was bad - I mean, I did watch all of it. But it certainly isn't very good either. Enjoyable if you've nothing better to do, and I'm always in favour of anything that's a half hour long. There's nothing wrong with not being a gag a minute, but the characters and story simply aren't good enough to compensate. The "twist" was bleeding obvious.
(edited for truly atrocious phone typing)


----------



## T & P (Sep 2, 2018)

I watched Paradise PD yesterday. Yet another adult cartoon series, it’s aboout a very fucked up set of police officers. A bit like Family guy but the characters are even bigger sociopaths. 10 episodes, It’s alright, it’s a continuous story with twists and turns.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

Someone suggested I watch Designated Survivor.
I will never take a recommendation from them again. It's absolute balderdash!


----------



## dervish (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Someone suggested I watch Designated Survivor.
> I will never take a recommendation from them again. It's absolute balderdash!



Oh it really is, and the best bit about it is that it doesn't get ANY better at all (watched the first series as everyone at work was watching it) 

I think they canned it halfway through the second series.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

dervish said:


> Oh it really is, and the best bit about it is that it doesn't get ANY better at all (watched the first series as everyone at work was watching it)
> 
> I think they canned it halfway through the second series.


Christ


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2018)

Its the most peculiarly american cheese I ever did see. I'm told it develops an interesting plot down the line but I didn't manage more than two eps. At the time I said it was like crushing up a bald eagle and snorting it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 4, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> it was like crushing up a bald eagle and snorting it


----------



## campanula (Sep 4, 2018)

Recent crushing insomnia (and access to youngest's Netflix account) has driven me to attempt watching stuff again...but finding it almost impossible. Series go on far too long. I started watching Calibre until a kid was shot (turned it off sharpish) and am now attempting Sacred Games (and largely succeeding because I love the way Indians swear and the music is enjoyable). A little alarmed because it is a series (I have started several of them and given up very quickly indeed). Am at that tricky episode 5-6 where I have started getting bored and twitchy - resisting urge to just read the synopsis and flick to last episode. Worth persevering with?

I managed Breaking Bad last year during a similar sleepless state...but grief, my finger was on the fast forward more times than off it. especially family scenes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

I've decided that piffle is a better word for Designated Survivor. There may be more. Watch this space.


----------



## campanula (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've decided that piffle is a better word for Designated Survivor. There may be more. Watch this space.




Mmm, I am sure it is your recommends I take note of Mrs Miggins (christ, what a rubbish sentence)...so you can be sure Designated Survivor will feature nowhere in my viewing regimen


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 4, 2018)

campanula said:


> Mmm, I am sure it is your recommends I take note of Mrs Miggins (christ, what a rubbish sentence)...so you can be sure Designated Survivor will feature nowhere in my viewing regimen


That is very flattering - thank you 
Think of every possible chilche you could imagine, multiply it by 10 and then you're still not even close to how rubbish Designated Survivor is


----------



## Supine (Sep 4, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That is very flattering - thank you
> Think of every possible chilche you could imagine, multiply it by 10 and then you're still not even close to how rubbish Designated Survivor is



I know something worse than designated survivor. 

Series 2 of designated survivor


----------



## sojourner (Sep 5, 2018)

Live From the BBC - hour long stand up comedy shows. There's been some really unusual and very interesting comedians on it - two women especially caught my attention - Felicity Ward and Sofie Hagen.


----------



## Reno (Sep 5, 2018)

Supine said:


> I know something worse than designated survivor.
> 
> Series 2 of designated survivor


It was great guilty pleasure watching for the first half of season 1 but then it ran out of steam. Never bothered with season 2.


----------



## Tooter (Sep 5, 2018)

'Out of Thin Air' an interesting documentary based on the disappearance of several people in Iceland.....the music is by the brilliant Olfur Arnalds too. It kept me engaged....crazy the trials and tribulations some people go through in their lives...the mind boggles.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2018)

I started Insatiable & managed about 5 episodes but found it very annoying. I might still go back to it.

I liked ‘to all the boys I have loved’ , easy watching long episode.

Have started Innocents or Innocence? 50-50 on that too.

Watched Brain On Fire which was alright , based on true story about a rare brain disorder that mimicked psychosis.

I’m saving S2 of Ozark & latest Better Call Saul for one I really need good TV


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 5, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I’m saving S2 of Ozark & latest Better Call Saul for one I really need good TV



I've had 2 false starts with Ozark 2. Each time I've got about 15 minutes in and it becomes apparent that it's an extension of S1 and you need to remember the story line. Trouble is I don't, and as far as I can tell there's no recap.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 5, 2018)

Wow. An Ozark 2!! Fuck yeah. And BCS. And still three episodes of Animal Kingdom! (That's just me, coz I've been away. Well aware it's 'finished')


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I've had 2 false starts with Ozark 2. Each time I've got about 15 minutes in and it becomes apparent that it's an extension of S1 and you need to remember the story line. Trouble is I don't, and as far as I can tell there's no recap.



We were well fuckin lost. Have a recap & stick with it. Awesome dark shit


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> I’m saving S2 of Ozark & latest Better Call Saul for one I really need good TV



Deffo saving BCS to binge come early November


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> I've had 2 false starts with Ozark 2. Each time I've got about 15 minutes in and it becomes apparent that it's an extension of S1 and you need to remember the story line. Trouble is I don't, and as far as I can tell there's no recap.





Spoiler: Also



Last ep on season one when he dropped his family off at the rvp to move on & he’d follow - totally threw us too when we were propelled back into season one again!


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 5, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Spoiler: Also
> 
> 
> 
> Last ep on season one when he dropped his family off at the rvp to move on & he’d follow - totally threw us too when we were propelled back into season one again!


Cheers mate. I'll rewatch the end of the first season. My memory for tv stuff is super-shit. I can't remember what happened last week in Bodyguard, never mind last year in Ozark.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 5, 2018)

Same here


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 5, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers mate. I'll rewatch the end of the first season. My memory for tv stuff is super-shit. I can't remember what happened last week in Bodyguard, never mind last year in Ozark.



But this is weird. Because, same same, I can't remember what I watched last week in Animal Kingdom. But definitely remember what happened last year in Ozark. odd.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 5, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> But this is weird. Because, same same, I can't remember what I watched last week in Animal Kingdom. But definitely remember what happened last year in Ozark. odd.


I can't even remember what Ozark was about. Just that it was good, and by a lake, and something to do with a drug dealing family dealing gear in bibles during sermons on the lake.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 5, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> and something to do with a drug dealing family dealing gear in bibles during sermons on the lake.



This is the 'not quite right' bit.

The family got mixed up with the...oh fuck it, google it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, Paul Greengrass' _22 July_, about the slaughter of children on Utøya in the name of Europe's poor old oppressed white men, is released on Netflix on 10 October:

22 July review  –  Paul Greengrass's harrowing account of Anders Breivik's mass murder


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2018)

I've been steaming through Anthony Bourdain's Parts Unknown. wacthed first 3 series in the last week. I'd never known anything about him but the places he goes, food he eats and presenting style aren't your usual foodie travelogue and he seems like a good guy.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers mate. I'll rewatch the end of the first season. My memory for tv stuff is super-shit. I can't remember what happened last week in Bodyguard, never mind last year in Ozark.


I finished the first series too but have little recollection of how it ended. Do recall that I was less interested towards the end but stuck with it. 

Need to catch up on Better Call Saul first  but will give Ozark S2 a go after that.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2018)

Cardboard Gangsters. 

Hunger.

The Maze.

God's Own Country.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 7, 2018)

Calvary. Excellent film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 7, 2018)

"I don't feel at home in this world any more"

A film I really enjoyed last night. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 9, 2018)

We just finished a series called The Sinner. Ending was a bit of a let down but my god the rest of it gave me such nightmares. Not to be watched before bed!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 11, 2018)

Hellsbells said:


> We just finished a series called The Sinner. Ending was a bit of a let down but my god the rest of it gave me such nightmares. Not to be watched before bed!


I wasn't a fan. Started well but didn't live up to the promise.

Netflix recommendations


----------



## dervish (Sep 11, 2018)

Watching Daniel Sloss stand up. It's pretty dark, but some of it is quite thoughtful and very funny.


----------



## iona (Sep 12, 2018)

Minor point from the end of Ozark S2 that's annoying me -



Spoiler



The cartel lawyer (Helen?) told Wendy that they'd been monitoring the family's purchases and browsing history. Earlier in the series we saw Wendy looking at something about the Gold Coast on a computer. So why does she not seem to register this as being a possible issue, or mention it to Marty when she does her whole inspirational speech at the casino opening about how they need to stay?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 12, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> "I don't feel at home in this world any more"
> 
> A film I really enjoyed last night. Definitely recommended.


Watched that last year I think. My sort of film .Never understood why it hasnt been seen by more people.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 12, 2018)

I know it's really old but I've got Medici Masters of Florence on as the background to this evening. It's daft and overdramatic but the costumes are great. It's like all those people in paintings I adore have come to life. It feels like the designers have really studied the subject very well.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 12, 2018)

42 Grams. It's marked as teen but it's not really. It's about a couple who open a restaurant.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 12, 2018)

Don't watch it! He ends up beating her up but I don't know if it's in the show because I turned off when it started going bad. Not exactly great for teens.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 13, 2018)

S2 of Iron Fist is much better than the first.  Action choreography from the team that did Black Panther and Creed.


----------



## dervish (Sep 13, 2018)

Oh good, I thought about watching that, but couldn't bring myself to do it, watched Killjoys instead. May give it a go.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Sep 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I wasn't a fan. Started well but didn't live up to the promise.
> 
> Netflix recommendations



Just finished this last night, was very good indeed. It felt quite disturbing in a Twin Peaks sort of way, reminded me a bit of Fire Walk with Me.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 13, 2018)

dervish said:


> Oh good, I thought about watching that, but couldn't bring myself to do it, watched Killjoys instead. May give it a go.


starts kicking properly around episodes 5 or 6


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2018)

The Big Short. Apt. And very interesting.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2018)

sojourner said:


> The Big Short. Apt. And very interesting.


I found it really bloody depressing, for the world and people it depicts 

<edit: but a good watch. Just a bit soul-wearying>


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> S2 of Iron Fist


I'll be honest, when I saw them advertising it I did think "least anticipated Marvel property, ever...".

I'll probably still end up watching it eventually though, because I'm a sad completionist.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'll be honest, when I saw them advertising it I did think "least anticipated Marvel property, ever...".
> 
> I'll probably still end up watching it eventually though, because I'm a sad completionist.


I would say it's better than both Luke Cages and JJ S2. All the characters get much more depth.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I found it really bloody depressing, for the world and people it depicts
> 
> <edit: but a good watch. Just a bit soul-wearying>


Obviously!  And I really don't like the way this film, and The Wolf of Wall Street, uses 'sexy' soundtracks, like it's a good thing that they're doing. 

Still though, it'd been on my list for ages and when I realised the timing, thought I'd watch it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## passenger (Sep 13, 2018)

I really like Mindhunter and being human.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2018)

I'm years late to the party but I've been rather enjoying Suits.


----------



## Sea Star (Sep 14, 2018)

new American Horror Story and I'm 4 eps in - seems the quality threshold remains high. After this series I'll be heading back to watch the whole lot again from the first series.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> new American Horror Story and I'm 4 eps in - seems the quality threshold remains high. After this series I'll be heading back to watch the whole lot again from the first series.


Did you like Roanoke? Sadly I got bored halfway through and I'm not sure whether it's worth persevering with....d'you think it's worth it? I've been a huge fan of AHS but found Hotel slightly less good and really didn't get into Roanoke. (actually I just checked and only got halfway through ep. 3!)

I'll definitely give Cult a go though.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 16, 2018)

I find at least 95% of Nexflix shit and about 95% of HBO drama terrific. You are all welcome.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2018)

Black Mass, about James 'Whitey' Bulger, and starring Johnny Depp.  Fucking brilliant. 100% recommended.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2018)

Oh and James Acaster: Repertoire.  Only recently got into him, through the Live From the BBC thing, and think he's one of the funniest and cleverest comedians I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Reno (Sep 17, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> I find at least 95% of Nexflix shit and about 95% of HBO drama terrific. You are all welcome.


In terms of percentage you may be right but Netflix has about a hundred times more content than HBO, because HBO is a TV channel and Netflix is a streaming service. That means you’ll have to do a bit more searching but you’ll find as many good shows on Netflix as on HBO. Better Call Saul, Black Mirror, American Vandal, Glow, Godless and Wild Wild Country are as good as anything you’ll find on HBO. On top of that there are many foreign language shows which are first rate.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm glad we agree. You will obv. have noted Better Call Saul is a cable spin off and Black Mirror was bought from the UK. As the business model expands to include more European productions, I hope the relevance to non-US markets increases. 

atm, I don't really know how to rake though the endless crap in order to find something as diverting as even an average BBC 1 drama.


----------



## dervish (Sep 18, 2018)

So what are you recommending?


----------



## Looby (Sep 18, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Oh and James Acaster: Repertoire.  Only recently got into him, through the Live From the BBC thing, and think he's one of the funniest and cleverest comedians I've seen in a long time.


Do you watch Taskmaster? He’s on the latest series, I love him. [emoji4]


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2018)

Looby said:


> Do you watch Taskmaster? He’s on the latest series, I love him. [emoji4]


Nope, never heard of it! Just looked it up. It's not really my cup of tea. He is though. So fucking clever


----------



## campanula (Sep 18, 2018)

Has anyone done the Vietnam series(Ken Burns and someone else whose name escapes me)?  Finding myself unable to get going with (most) screen watching...but  4am wakefulness and a handy little chromebook means I can stay snugly warm in bed while being mentally diverted from despairing clock watching - thought a nice long and complex non-fiction series might do the trick. Obvs, I have already put in a couple of hours of knitting, reading, even...shudder, housework...and want to remain close to pillow to slip into oblivion.

I could always dig out my Victorian Garden CDs (a previous insomnia save) but I have to shiver in the freezing sitting room (forbidden to put CH on after midnight by rest of household).


----------



## girasol (Sep 18, 2018)

Sea Star said:


> new American Horror Story and I'm 4 eps in - seems the quality threshold remains high. After this series I'll be heading back to watch the whole lot again from the first series.



Really enjoyed (well, enjoy is the wrong word for horror) S7. Definitely better than Hotel and Roanoke IMO. Evan Peters wins it.  Really like the theme.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 18, 2018)

Finished off Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries last night, now I want MOAR!

Prolly no new series coming, but poss a crowd-funded movie


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2018)

I can't bloody believe Archer had completely passed me by for all these years, until we decided to randomly give it a go last week without knowing anything about it. Simply the best, funniest and most enjoyable adult animation series I've ever seen. We've devoured six series in about five days. Fucking love it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2018)

T & P said:


> I can't bloody believe Archer had completely passed me by for all these years, until we decided to randomly give it a go last week without knowing anything about it. Simply the best, funniest and most enjoyable adult animation series I've ever seen. We've devoured six series in about five days. Fucking love it


I really like an adult animation but tried a couple of times and not got into this


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 19, 2018)

sojourner said:


> The Big Short. Apt. And very interesting.


Watched this last night and thought it was an excellent film. I particularly liked Steve Carrell in it. 

Even though we all know the story, the situation and how it was allowed to happen never ceases to amaze. 

Have you see Margin Call? It's not on Netflix but it's another excellent film about this shitstorm.


----------



## Chz (Sep 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I really like an adult animation but tried a couple of times and not got into this


It dipped a bit in the past couple of seasons, but the last one was a corker. It's not Venture Bros, but it's similar in being completely character-driven and set in a completely absurd world.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Watched this last night and thought it was an excellent film. I particularly liked Steve Carrell in it.
> 
> Even though we all know the story, the situation and how it was allowed to happen never ceases to amaze.
> 
> Have you see Margin Call? It's not on Netflix but it's another excellent film about this shitstorm.




No not seen Margin Call. Will have a look for it


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 19, 2018)

Have finished S2 of The Crown now and am a bit sad, but OTOH it wasn't as good as S1. Too much royal soap and not enough "wow, really?" political history.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Season 2 of Ozark - 31st this month



Fucking Brilliant!! Set up nicely for a third season too


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 23, 2018)

Losing Sight Of Shore-in which four women ('the coxless-four'  ) set out to row across the Pacific Ocean from California to Queensland in a twenty-foot boat.Unsurprisingly they discover that it is indeed a long way but they raise some dosh for breast-cancer and form a rather remarkable team.Definitely worth a watch if only cos you will not then need to row the Pacific.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 23, 2018)

Maniac: Philip K Dick-esque virtual reality psychotherapy type thing. From the trailer I was expecting a load of 'ooh, what's real and what's not' twisty turny nonsense but it's actually a very coherent story. There's a lot of ambiguity in it but it's all around character and theme rather than the plot device of layered realities. Great acting, lots of nice near-future dystopian touches and great production design.

Haven't seen the last episode yet but hopefully they're not going to resolve it all with some schmaltzy rubbish that sells out the rest of the story.


----------



## yield (Sep 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maniac: Philip K Dick-esque virtual reality psychotherapy type thing. From the trailer I was expecting a load of 'ooh, what's real and what's not' twisty turny nonsense but it's actually a very coherent story. There's a lot of ambiguity in it but it's all around character and theme rather than the plot device of layered realities. Great acting, lots of nice near-future dystopian touches and great production design.
> 
> Haven't seen the last episode yet but hopefully they're not going to resolve it all with some schmaltzy rubbish that sells out the rest of the story.


Watched the first two episodes last night. Agree with you. Emma Stone & Jonah Hill are surprising.

Cary Fukunaga did the first series of True Detective.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 23, 2018)

yield said:


> Watched the first two episodes last night. Agree with you. Emma Stone & Jonah Hill are surprising.



Comfortably the best acting I've seen from either of them.


----------



## LDC (Sep 23, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking Brilliant!! Set up nicely for a third season too



Yeah, randomly watched an episode of _Ozark_ and really liked it, about half way through the first season, excellent watching.


----------



## brix_kitty (Sep 23, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maniac: Philip K Dick-esque virtual reality psychotherapy type thing.


Came here to recommend this. Was sick yesterday so spent the day on the sofa and binged the whole 10 episodes. Great story, brilliant acting, was really impressed. Started weird and just got weirder  Noticed some clever little details - and probably missed a load too - e.g. on the last episode... 



Spoiler



...when Annie signs the visitor book in the psychiatric hospital, the name above is Bruce Marino visiting Wendy Lemuria


----------



## marshall (Sep 24, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucking Brilliant!! Set up nicely for a third season too



Can't WAIT for season 3 bruh, season 2 ended dark, even better than season 1 which was pretty damn good.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2018)

Spotlight is on iPlayer atm (I think for the next couple of weeks): we watched it last night and were blown away. It was like a missing feature length episode of the wire. Fabulous.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2018)

Started _Atlanta_ last night and 4 eps in and hooked. Donald Glover and supporting cast are just brilliant.


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 26, 2018)

Season 3 of *The Good Place* starting tomorrow, early reviews are good too.

EDIT - Got my days mixed up, actually starts tomorrow (Fri)


----------



## Reno (Sep 26, 2018)

Mike Flanagan's adaptation of Shirley Jackson's The Haunting of Hill House is getting rave reviews. It seems to be more of a expansion of the source, similar to the TV series Bates Motel and Hannibal, rather than a straight adaptation. The first season focuses on the original inhabitants of the house, instead on the investigation into the supernatural of the novel and the previous films. Starts on the 12. October, can't wait.


----------



## girasol (Sep 26, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maniac: Philip K Dick-esque virtual reality psychotherapy type thing. From the trailer I was expecting a load of 'ooh, what's real and what's not' twisty turny nonsense but it's actually a very coherent story. There's a lot of ambiguity in it but it's all around character and theme rather than the plot device of layered realities. Great acting, lots of nice near-future dystopian touches and great production design.
> 
> Haven't seen the last episode yet but hopefully they're not going to resolve it all with some schmaltzy rubbish that sells out the rest of the story.



This has been in my watch list, it'll be next now that I finished 'Sisters' (which by the way looks like a comedy, but really isn't, it's an ok(ish) drama - I kept on watching it because I loved Julia's - Maria Angelico - face and hair )

I've also been watching Kath & Kim as light relief...


----------



## sojourner (Sep 26, 2018)

killer b said:


> Spotlight is on iPlayer atm (I think for the next couple of weeks): we watched it last night and were blown away. It was like a missing feature length episode of the wire. Fabulous.



Ooo cheers for the heads-up killer b  - we'll be watching that!



The Octagon said:


> Season 3 of *The Good Place* starting tomorrow, early reviews are good too.


Yay 



Reno said:


> Mike Flanagan's adaptation of Shirley Jackson's The Haunting of Hill House is getting rave reviews. It seems to be more of a expansion of the source, similar to the TV series Bates Motel and Hannibal, rather than a straight adaptation. The first season focuses on the original inhabitants of the house, instead on the investigation into the supernatural of the novel and the previous films. Starts on the 12. October, can't wait.




Another thank you, to Reno  - nice one!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Started _Atlanta_ last night and 4 eps in and hooked. Donald Glover and supporting cast are just brilliant.



It just gets better, and stranger, as it goes on. There's an episode in season 2 that could easily have escaped from Inside #9.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 26, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> It just gets better, and stranger, as it goes on. There's an episode in season 2 that could easily have escaped from Inside #9.



It's brilliant, glad it's getting more recognition. Great support cast as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2018)

I cannot fimd Atlanta on UK Netflix. Are you all watching the US one by naughty means?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 26, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I cannot fimd Atlanta on UK Netflix. Are you all watching the US one by naughty means?



Was on the BBC this year, might still be on i player.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> It's brilliant, glad it's getting more recognition. Great support cast as well.



The guy who plays Paperboi is fantastic, particularly his reactions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Was on the BBC this year, might still be on i player.


Ah! Not on iPlayer any more.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2018)

Duncan2 said:


> Losing Sight Of Shore-in which four women ('the coxless-four'  ) set out to row across the Pacific Ocean from California to Queensland in a twenty-foot boat.Unsurprisingly they discover that it is indeed a long way but they raise some dosh for breast-cancer and form a rather remarkable team.Definitely worth a watch if only cos you will not then need to row the Pacific.


Just watched this - absolutely brilliant! I was proper choked up at the end. What an amazing story and an incredible achievement.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I cannot fimd Atlanta on UK Netflix. Are you all watching the US one by naughty means?



Watching it on Netflix Japan - only season 1


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 27, 2018)

First 3 episodes of *Maniac*.

Loving it. The aesthetics (reminds me a little of Universe B in Fringe with the more advanced technology mixed in with older design choices), the acting, the ideas, the weirdness.

Hope it continues to be this good


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> First 3 episodes of *Maniac*.
> 
> Loving it. The aesthetics (reminds me a little of Universe B in Fringe with the more advanced technology mixed in with older design choices), the acting, the ideas, the weirdness.
> 
> Hope it continues to be this good



oooh, really want to see this. Just finished season 4 of _Agents of Shield_ (best yet) and the last 7 eps dealt with a kind of _Fringe/Matrix_ alternative universe...


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 27, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> oooh, really want to see this. Just finished season 4 of _Agents of Shield_ (best yet) and the last 7 eps dealt with a kind of _Fringe/Matrix_ alternative universe...



I stopped posting on the Agents of Shield thread as I was the only one and looked like I was talking to myself , but S4 and S5 are right up there in terms of quality storytelling, character and production values.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> I stopped posting on the Agents of Shield thread as I was the only one and looked like I was talking to myself , but S4 and S5 are right up there in terms of quality storytelling, character and production values.



We only just got s4 here, so we have avoided all spoilers for the next one but the quality and breaking it up into 3 sections was a great idea and really worked. We tried Marvel's Inhumans and lasted 2 or 3 eps before realising how awful it is!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 27, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just watched this - absolutely brilliant! I was proper choked up at the end. What an amazing story and an incredible achievement.


Just added to my list on the strength of this Mrs Miggins


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 27, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Just added to my list on the strength of this Mrs Miggins


It's really good. I am slightly mental and it made me want to do something like that!! Although I never could as I would never be fit enough. I really do understand the desire to do it and I'm in awe of those women. They are absolutely inspirational.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2018)

killer b said:


> Spotlight is on iPlayer atm (I think for the next couple of weeks): we watched it last night and were blown away. It was like a missing feature length episode of the wire. Fabulous.


Watched this last night. Really enjoyed it, although struggled with making out what was said in some parts of it. Dunno if I'm going deaf or they were just fucking mumbling but it was bloody annoying. Still, did enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's really good. I am slightly mental and it made me want to do something like that!! Although I never could as I would never be fit enough. I really do understand the desire to do it and I'm in awe of those women. They are absolutely inspirational.


----------



## T & P (Sep 28, 2018)

I haven't checked Netflix today but just a reminder to fans of The Good Place that Season 3 starts today 

Great reviews as well. Independent gives it 5 stars and says it gets getting better


----------



## Reno (Sep 28, 2018)

The Good Place is the first US sitcom I’ve watched in a couple of decades. It’s genuinely clever and Ted Danson is just brilliant.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2018)

It's a gem of a show.  Season 3 intro was not a disappointment.

Reno haven't you watched Parks and Rec?


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> It's a gem of a show.  Season 3 intro was not a disappointment.
> 
> Reno haven't you watched Parks and Rec?


I started but I’m generally not much of a sitcom fan. I know that it’s very well regarded and while I liked it well enough, I didn’t stick with it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2018)

Reno said:


> I started but I’m generally not much of a sitcom fan. I know that it’s very well regarded and while I liked it well enough, I didn’t stick with it.



Did you get past the first series? It's not a patch on the following seasons.


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Did you get past the first series? It's not a patch on the following seasons.


Nope, but there is so much else I’d rather watch. I gravitate more towards drama and horror, comedy really has to hit my sweet spot for me to stick with it. The New Place does, because it isn’t just comedy, it has aspects of horror and fantasy which I enjoy. Narratively it pulls the rug from under your feet every season, which is something I’ve never seen a sitcom do as successfully.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2018)

Reno said:


> Nope, but there is so much else I’d rather watch. I gravitate more towards drama and horror, comedy really has to hit my sweet spot for me to stick with it. The New Place does, because it isn’t just comedy, it has aspects of horror and fantasy which I enjoy. Narratively it pulls the rug from under your feet every season, which is something I’ve never seen a sitcom do as successfully.



Sounds interesting, might give it a go. I do recommend you try P&R again, maybe skip the first season. It sort of reboots itself after that.


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Sounds interesting, might give it a go. I do recommend you try P&R again, maybe skip the first season. It sort of reboots itself after that.


If you check out The Good Place, don’t read too much about it. It has surprises up its sleeve.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2018)

Reno said:


> If you check out The Good Place, don’t read too much about it. It has surprises up its sleeve.



The Good Place as opposed to The New Place


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> First 3 episodes of *Maniac*.
> 
> Loving it. The aesthetics (reminds me a little of Universe B in Fringe with the more advanced technology mixed in with older design choices), the acting, the ideas, the weirdness.
> 
> Hope it continues to be this good


Yeah, four eps into it and loving it. Weird but in a very enjoyable way.


----------



## Bears (Sep 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 30, 2018)

I watched 20th Century Women today. Very good.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 1, 2018)

Started Jack Ryan at the weekend. I was expecting it to be Homeland on steroids, and that's pretty much what it was. Probably closer to Deep State to be honest.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 1, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Started Jack Ryan at the weekend. I was expecting it to be Homeland on steroids, and that's pretty much what it was. Probably closer to Deep State to be honest.


That's amazon isn't it?


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 1, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> That's amazon isn't it?



Oh yeah sorry. https://decider.com/2018/08/31/is-jack-ryan-on-netflix/

I use showbox so that has Amazon and Netflix and others...


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 1, 2018)

Watched_ Losing Sight of Shore_ last night; very good. 



Spoiler



Couldn't quite get my head round the fact that the 4th rower had never rowed before (I'm talking about the women who did 1 section each). How does that work then?! In fact, the whole 2 hours on/2 hours off thing felt like it should drive you insane and then it takes like _9 months_!!!


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2018)

Well we ended up binge watching the entire series of Maniac. Truly excellent, highly satisfying and superb television. Can't recommend it enough


----------



## sojourner (Oct 1, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's really good. I am slightly mental and it made me want to do something like that!! Although I never could as I would never be fit enough. I really do understand the desire to do it and I'm in awe of those women. They are absolutely inspirational.


Yep, we watched it over the weekend Mrs Miggins  and absolutely LOVED it!  Also cried 



T & P said:


> I haven't checked Netflix today but just a reminder to fans of The Good Place that Season 3 starts today
> 
> Great reviews as well. Independent gives it 5 stars and says it gets getting better


Yay - thanks for the reminder!



Sweet FA said:


> Watched_ Losing Sight of Shore_ last night; very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant wasn't it?! Hahaa - agreed


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2018)

I really enjoyed Maniac.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2018)

The Good Neighbor - cracking film, had us gripped from start to finish. Intelligently written and well structured. 

Being Elmo: A Puppeteer's Journey - I defy you not to weep   Loved this.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 3, 2018)

Just watched The Wailing, great Korean horror film, tense and some beautiful scenery.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 4, 2018)

Extinction.  Thought it was mediocre for a good while and then that changed.  If anyone's seen it, check the spoiler and let me know what you think.



Spoiler



This really opened up for me with the end credits, weirdly, when I realised it was a Serbian-made film, tons of Serbs on the credits, funded by the Serbian govt. I instantly made the connection to the awful history of Serbia and Croatia, but can't find any discussion of this online anywhere. Anyone else see the link?


----------



## rekil (Oct 4, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Just watched The Wailing, great Korean horror film, tense and some beautiful scenery.


I recommend pretty much all the fillums that the guy who plays the shaman has been in. Jung-min Hwang - IMDb


----------



## dervish (Oct 4, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Extinction.  Thought it was mediocre for a good while and then that changed.  If anyone's seen it, check the spoiler and let me know what you think.



I didn't know that (spoiler) to be honest I don't think it made that much of a difference to my opinion of the film, I thought it did have a great twist which I genuinely didn't see coming till really late. Came to it with very little expectations and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 4, 2018)

dervish said:


> I didn't know that (spoiler) to be honest I don't think it made that much of a difference to my opinion of the film, I thought it did have a great twist which I genuinely didn't see coming till really late. Came to it with very little expectations and wasn't disappointed.


Well yeh but the twist is, to my mind, linked to the spoiler. It hugely increased my enjoyment of the film, thinking about it.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2018)

copliker said:


> I recommend pretty much all the fillums that the guy who plays the shaman has been in. Jung-min Hwang - IMDb



Cheers! his character was proper cool fair play.


----------



## Reno (Oct 4, 2018)

Am I the only one then who thought The Wailing was way too long and the pay-off a letdown ?


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm hoping that Maniac isn't going to be one of those things that starts off amazing but peters out as you find out what is actually going on.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm currently watching, Sense8  (into season 2 now), it starts off very slow there isn't' a lot in the first couple of episodes and that might put people off but once it gets going tis a cracking tale.
Also 2 episodes into the Dragon Prince which is an animated series with promise even if the elves have Scottish accents.
Along with Mrs MickiQ, I am currently watching the Good Place (near end of season 2) which has some very funny moments, Schitt's Creek (2 episodes in) which hasn't been bad but don't know if we'll stick with it.
We're watching Victoria (which we didn't follow on the Beeb) near end of season 1 which is fairly accurate historically but is well worth a watch.
We watched one episode of the Crown and decided that it was boring and won't bother with it any more, it occurred to me other than the being Queen thing, Brenda hasn't actually had that exciting a life to make a TV show out of.


----------



## Reno (Oct 4, 2018)

I nearly stopped watching The Crown after the first couple of episodes but as it gets into mixing the personal with the political, it becomes far more involving. The show is aware how frequently absurd and anachronistic the idea of a monarchy in 20th Century Britain is. I think it’s a better and more thoughtful show about the royals than Victoria. There is a scene where she admonishes her mother for receiving a poor education, more concerned with etiquette than with knowledge, which makes her feel constantly inept when it comes to the people she has to entertain, where this show got its hooks into me. The fact that with The Crown fairly recent history gets the treatment of a historical epic, makes it more original than the many dramas of kings and queens of the more distant past.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I'm hoping that Maniac isn't going to be one of those things that starts off amazing but peters out as you find out what is actually going on.


No, quite the opposite! Everything starts to make sense as the series progresses, and by the last episode everything has been explained, and the story concludes (beautifully IMO) with no open endings and no nagging mysteries unexplained.

PS I guess that might be why this series (and a few others) call/ market themselves as a "limited series". To let viewers know it the script is a full story and written as if it were a book, rather than something purposedly written to entice sequels or subsequent seasons.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2018)

dp


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 4, 2018)

Good documentary - Sridhar Rangayan’s “Breaking Free” about the LGBT movement in India.
Offers evidence of police misuse of section 377 to criminalise LGBT people in India, filmed over seven years. Pretty harrowing stuff though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 4, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> ...Also 2 episodes into the Dragon Prince which is an animated series with promise even if the elves have Scottish accents...


?


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 4, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> ?


One of the three lead characters is an Elven assassin voiced by a Scottish actress, using her own accent. The leader of her six person (six elven?) team also has a Scottish accent, I don't know whether this was a deliberate choice to cast only Scots as elves or since she was Scottish to use other Scots so their accents matched.
We used to watch the Three Musketeers on the Beeb, big fans actually but 17th century France was apparently inhabited by folks with Scots, Irish, and even Australian ones, just no-one with a French one.
Reign was another Netflix series supposedly set in Scotland but filmed in Vancouver, the one episode they had a Scottish actor (John Barrowman) who could do a pukka Glasgow accent he stood out like a sore thumb.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 4, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> One of the three lead characters is an Elven assassin voiced by a Scottish actress, using her own accent. The leader of her six person (six elven?) team also has a Scottish accent, I don't know whether this was a deliberate choice to cast only Scots as elves or since she was Scottish to use other Scots so their accents matched.
> We used to watch the Three Musketeers on the Beeb, big fans actually but 17th century France was apparently inhabited by folks with Scots, Irish, and even Australian ones, just no-one with a French one.
> Reign was another Netflix series supposedly set in Scotland but filmed in Vancouver, the one episode they had a Scottish actor (John Barrowman) who could do a pukka Glasgow accent he stood out like a sore thumb.


He’s the first Scottish person I’ve ever witnessed doing the changing your accent thing when at home with parents, only it sounds like an impersonation he did it in a documentary about being gay and that. It probably sounds as bad as I do trying to speak Gaelic again after losing fluency years ago.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 4, 2018)

What's your accent?


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 4, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> What's your accent?


Me personally, I can't hear it but I was born and raised in Crewe so I guess I must have a Crewe one. It's rare people don't understand me but it does occasionally happen especially with Indian call centres


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 4, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> Me personally, I can't hear it but I was born and raised in Crewe so I guess I must have a Crewe one. It's rare people don't understand me but it does occasionally happen especially with Indian call centres


I used to be a BT operator, I had to frequently put on an English accent when telling ENGLISH PEOPLE what my name was. Sayrah. Sayrah. SEHHH-RAH! “Oooooh Sarah!” YAH!


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 4, 2018)

What them?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 4, 2018)

wtf is is going on?  did I miss a meeting?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 4, 2018)

Them, English people.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 4, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> wtf is is going on?  did I miss a meeting?


What’s going on in the space between yer ears, that’s what you need to ask. But don’t expect the rest of us to wear whatever conclusions you’ve erroneously jumped to, aaaaagain.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 4, 2018)

Sustainable, about sustainable farming in America. Also First and Last, American show about people's first and last days in jail. It's really interesting and thought-provoking.


----------



## tommers (Oct 6, 2018)

Dragon Prince and Hilda. 

I only watch kids stuff these days. 

Hilda is properly good though.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 6, 2018)

Big Mouth is back for season 2, not seen any of it yet but season 1 was brilliant.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 6, 2018)

The True Cost, about ethics in the fashion industry. Mind of a Chef. David Chang


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2018)

So I've watched the first episode of Maniacs.  Is it set in the future or the past? I'm confused by the add buddys but then really old computers.


----------



## Reno (Oct 6, 2018)

Me76 said:


> So I've watched the first episode of Maniacs.  Is it set in the future or the past? I'm confused by the add buddys but then really old computers.


You are supposed to be confused when Maniac place. A lot of dystopian fiction does the retro futuristic thing.


----------



## campanula (Oct 6, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> I'm hoping that Maniac isn't going to be one of those things that starts off amazing but peters out as you find out what is actually going on.



I can only manage to watch films or series when truly desperate...and hardy even make it to the end...but I found Maniac highly amusing - I think it might be around episode 6 when it really kicked up a gear into the sublimely ludicrous (involves elves). A terrific mixture of surreal silliness and genuinely freakish imagery which kept this insomniac entertained during the grimly awful 4am timeslot (eyes too knackered for reading or knitting).


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm 4 epidodes in... On the one hand I love the general atmosphere, they really nailed the Philip k dick style nightmare universe... But there are a few too many cheap easy laughs and OTT whacky characters. I'll definitely watch the rest tho, it is enjoyable on the whole


----------



## Sodapop (Oct 7, 2018)

Haven't watched maniac, but talking Phillip k Dick really love man in the high castle


----------



## og ogilby (Oct 7, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Big Mouth is back for season 2, not seen any of it yet but season 1 was brilliant.


Thanks for the heads up. Watched 4 of the new season last night and it's just as good as season 1.


----------



## passenger (Oct 7, 2018)

Another shout for maniac, not my thing normally I`m shit at remembering 
actors names but there a few in this I like, up to episode 3 and its getting better


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Big Mouth is back for season 2, not seen any of it yet but season 1 was brilliant.






og ogilby said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Watched 4 of the new season last night and it's just as good as season 1.


 Loved Season 2, probably even more than S1 actually. The last three episodes are fantastically enjoyable, and the Shame Monster character is simply fucking superb


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 8, 2018)

T & P said:


> Loved Season 2, probably even more than S1 actually. The last three episodes are fantastically enjoyable, and the Shame Monster character is simply fucking superb



Yes! Perfect casting with David Thewlis.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 9, 2018)

I liked Maniac as well.


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 9, 2018)

Saw The Good Place - s3 ep2 - back on form, Jason on the MRI scanner with a spider hoping to become spiderman...


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 9, 2018)

passenger said:


> Another shout for maniac, not my thing normally I`m shit at remembering
> actors names but there a few in this I like, up to episode 3 and its getting better


Fell to sleep first time I watched this so I'll have to give it another try now Better Call Saul has finished. Is it a bit like Legion? The bit I saw reminded me of that.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2018)

Scaggs said:


> Fell to sleep first time I watched this so I'll have to give it another try now Better Call Saul has finished. Is it a bit like Legion? The bit I saw reminded me of that.


Both visually and plot-wise it did remind me at times of it. But unlike Legion, which got weirder and made less sense with every passing episode, everything comes together nicely as the story develops. and when you finish it not only there are no unexplained events or cliffhangers. It really is like a book- a story written with a beginning, middle and conclusion that does not seek further commissionings by its paymasters. Think of it as a Wes Anderson film rather than Legion.


----------



## cheesethief (Oct 10, 2018)

A few years old, but I'd not seen it before, my GF recommended it: The Grand Budapest Hotel

Wonderful film, can't believe I've only just seen it!


----------



## Reno (Oct 10, 2018)

Not recommended: Last night I watched an Indian scifi-horror series made for Netflix called _Ghoul,_ which got some inexplicably good reviews. It's like one of these bottom of the barrel horror movies which Netflix scoops up, stretched to interminable length. I was hoping for some local folklore but it's no better than a lot of ultra-low budget US trash.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 10, 2018)

Almost makes you wonder from where those inexplicable reviews originate, or who's paying for them.


----------



## Reno (Oct 10, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Almost makes you wonder from where those inexplicable reviews originate, or who's paying for them.


Considering film reviews aren’t anonymous it’s no secret or big conspiracy to buy reviews. Some are by Indian outlets for whom it’s a big step to get Netflix content which caters to their country, some mainstream critics don’t have taste or try to be gentle with a new player and these days any movie blog which sets itself up gets counted as a critic on rottentomatoes. Or maybe I’m just wrong and this was actually fantastic.

Ghoul: Season 1 - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## emanymton (Oct 10, 2018)

Reno said:


> Not recommended: Last night I watched an Indian scifi-horror series made for Netflix called _Ghoul,_ which got some inexplicably good reviews. It's like one of these bottom of the barrel horror movies which Netflix scoops up, stretched to interminable length. I was hoping for some local folklore but it's no better than a lot of ultra-low budget US trash.


I thought ot was OK, certainty a lot less interesting than it looked like it was going to be. But then I like horror, and have a pretty low bar for what I consider watchable.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2018)

Speaking of horror genre, the upcoming Haunting of Hill House series, which starts this Friday, seems to be getting rave reviews already, with some calling it Netflix's next Stranger Things


----------



## Reno (Oct 10, 2018)

T & P said:


> Speaking of horror genre, the upcoming Haunting of Hill House series, which starts this Friday, seems to be getting rave reviews already, with some calling it Netflix's next Stranger Things


Yup, mentioned it before and very much looking forward to that.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2018)

Oi!! nuffsaid ! Fucking SPOILER tags please! I've not seen it yet!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyway, can highly recommend The Square. A seriously clever film, with unexpected comedy, and deeply satisfying on so many levels   Me and the fella watched it last night and then spent an hour discussing it. Quality!


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 10, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Oi!! nuffsaid ! Fucking SPOILER tags please! I've not seen it yet!



Sorry, but what I mentioned wasn't plot related, just an aside by Jason that could have been easily missed. He's great.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> Sorry, but what I mentioned wasn't plot related, just an aside by Jason that could have been easily missed. He's great.


Details like that ARE spoilers. I don't want to know anything about it before the story starts.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 10, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Details like that ARE spoilers. I don't want to know anything about it before the story starts.


Should have stopped reading after he said "The Good Place s3 ep2..." then


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 11, 2018)

Daniel Sloss  - stand up comedy, 2 shows


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 12, 2018)

Any zombie show fans might be interested to know this:

'On July 19, 2018, it was reported that Netflix had given an eight-episode, straight-to-series order for _Black Summer_, a prequel series set within the _Z Nation_ universe. Actress Jaime King is set to star in the series, created by Karl Schaefer and John Hyams.[31] At the 2018 San Diego Comic-Con, Schaefer noted that "_Black Summer_ is before the apocalypse got weird and was just scary." He also said that the drama series is not intended to be the funny version of _The Walking Dead_ that _Z Nation_ is, but instead will be a more traditional take on zombie lore.'

- I think we've reached 'peak-zombie'


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 12, 2018)

Z nation worked because it was funny, that was its thing. It was the walking dead without a broom up its arse. So you take that away what do you have? just another po faced end of the world gig. sigh


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Should have stopped reading after he said "The Good Place s3 ep2..." then


My eyes couldn't help themselves


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 12, 2018)

sojourner said:


> My eyes couldn't help themselves


Matthew 18:9


----------



## Reno (Oct 12, 2018)

This idea that any detail about plot or character is a spoiler is a fairly recent social media thing. It’s leading to a point where nothing can be discussed, even stuff which could make someone interested in a film or show. I still regard spoilers as anything that gives away a twist, a surprise or the ending.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 12, 2018)

Reno said:


> This idea that any detail about plot or character is a spoiler is a fairly recent social media thing. It’s leading to a point where nothing can be discussed, even stuff which could make someone interested in a film or show. I still regard spoilers as anything that gives away a twist, a surprise or the ending.


That's because, until fairly recently, there weren't forums for viewers to talk about things they'd viewed.

A twist, a surprise or the ending is what Barry whatisface didn't give away on Film95.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Matthew 18:9


----------



## sojourner (Oct 12, 2018)

Reno said:


> This idea that any detail about plot or character is a spoiler is a fairly recent social media thing. It’s leading to a point where nothing can be discussed, even stuff which could make someone interested in a film or show. I still regard spoilers as anything that gives away a twist, a surprise or the ending.


Err no it's not, I've always been like that.


----------



## Reno (Oct 12, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> That's because, until fairly recently, there weren't forums for viewers to talk about things they'd viewed.
> 
> A twist, a surprise or the ending is what Barry whatisface didn't give away on Film95.


A lot of film critics get flack for revealing spoilers and that preceeds the internet by decades. When online discussion of film and tv started people weren’t as spoiler allergic as they are now. Like everything online it escalated.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 12, 2018)

Just watched the first 5 episodes of the haunting of hill house.

It's really good.


----------



## Reno (Oct 12, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Err no it's not, I've always been like that.


Weirdo !


----------



## dervish (Oct 13, 2018)

The good place S3, more of the same theme, but that's a good thing. Jason is awesome.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> Weirdo !


Just always been obsessed with stories and how they unfurl. Any detail of that beautiful unfurling being revealed beforehand proper gets my goat


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Err no it's not, I've always been like that.


Me too. I’ve always objected to trailers. I remember in the days of VHS saying “why bother watching the film now?”


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Me too. I’ve always objected to trailers. I remember in the days of VHS saying “why bother watching the film now?”


Trailers make me murderous. A lot of tv series show 'next time' bits at the end, and me and the fella have to race for the mute button, whilst simultaneously blocking our ears and shouting LA LA LA


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Virtual high fives sojourner


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Virtual high fives sojourner


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Virtual high fives sojourner


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Trailers make me murderous. A lot of tv series show 'next time' bits at the end, and me and the fella have to race for the mute button, whilst simultaneously blocking our ears and shouting LA LA LA


I agree with that, some give the whole plot away. The only blessing of being my age is that my memory is getting so bad, that by the time I see the film, I’ve forgotten the trailer. 

Another pet hate are DVDs and Blu-rays with menus which give away the best scenes. The blu-ray of Gravity plays its most spectacular set piece in a loop under the menu, a scene which should come as a surprise in the film. Why would I want to be shown that, just before I watch the film ?


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2018)

My worst spoiler experience was when I grew up in Germany in the 70s we had a tv series with our equivalent of Barry Norman. They started their review of Alien by playing the entire chest burster scene.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> My worst spoiler experience was when I grew up in Germany in the 70s we had a tv series with our equivalent of Barry Norman. They started their review of Alien by playing the entire chest burster scene.


Mark Kermode gave away the Sadako bit in Ringu in a C4 introduction.  (long before I did)


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Just watched the first 5 episodes of the haunting of hill house.
> 
> It's really good.


I’m two episodes in. Not totally sold on it yet, but I assume it’s the type of slow burn which gives up its secrets slowly and so far it’s promising.

I’ve read the novel when I was in my teens and I have seen the 60s movie several times (let’s never mention the remake). I’m curious about the characters. 



Spoiler



Theo in the series is one of the kids and when she grows up she is gay, just like the Theo in the novel and the film (it’s hinted at that she is gay) But in the novel/film she was new to Hill House and not part of the family.


Am I right or getting something wrong ? I still can’t figure out whether this is a prequel to the novel/film or a variation on the story, which takes liberties with the characters. The servants from the novel are in this too.

Edit: Not very spoilery spoiler spoilered for the spoiler sesnitive


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Mark Kermode gave away the Sadako bit in Ringu in a C4 introduction.  (long before I did)





Spoiler



Her competing out of the tv ?


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2018)

Yup, that’s just as bad. Never been a fan of Kermode.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> I’m two episodes in. Not totally sold on it yet, but I assume it’s the type of slow burn which gives up its secrets slowly and so far it’s promising.
> 
> I’ve read the novel when I was in my teens and I have seen the 60s movie several times (let’s never mention the remake). I’m curious about the characters. Theo in the series is one of the kids and when she grows up she is gay, just like the Theo in the novel and the film (it’s hinted at that she is gay) But in the novel/film she was new to Hill House and not part of the family. Am I right or getting something wrong ? I still can’t figure out whether this is a prequel to the novel/film or a variation on the story, which takes liberties with the characters. The servants from the novel are in this too.


I wouldn't want to say, I wouldn't worry about either the book or the film although there are many nods to them.

And it is a slow burn...I'm not saying anything else if you're watching it...I'm away to watch the last two.  I will say I love it when Netflix just throws out gems like this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2018)

Reno said:


> Another pet hate are DVDs and Blu-rays with menus which give away the best scenes


I’ve got the DVD of the (1978) Invasion of the Body Snatchers, which, when you put it on, plays the denouement as the background to the menu. OK, so I’ve seen it. And it’s a famous scene. But, come on, ffs, not everyone knows the end.

Plus, when I play even a film I know well, I still want to _pretend_ I can’t remember the ending!


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2018)

Up to the end of ep 6 of Tge Haunting of Hill House. Superb.

Ep 6 in particular and the way it was filmed... just wow


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2018)

T & P said:


> Up to the end of ep 6 of Tge Haunting of Hill House. Superb.
> 
> Ep 6 in particular and the way it was filmed... just wow


Yup 

I think that was 14 minutes at the start.
(unless I'm thinking of ep 7)


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2018)

I’m now four episodes in and hooked.


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2018)

Fucking hell, was going to make a post telling people that horror is not really the main genre or point of the series, but a certain scene on ep ((?) made me jump to the ceiling!


----------



## pesh (Oct 14, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve got the DVD of the (1978) Invasion of the Body Snatchers, which, when you put it on, plays the denouement as the background to the menu. OK, so I’ve seen it. And it’s a famous scene. But, come on, ffs, not everyone knows the end.
> 
> Plus, when I play even a film I know well, I still want to _pretend_ I can’t remember the ending!


i sometimes find myself wondering if the ending will be different this time


----------



## Chz (Oct 14, 2018)

Reno said:


> Yup, that’s just as bad. Never been a fan of Kermode.


Eh, while I frequently disagree with him, he really knows his shit and isn't precious about it the way some critics are. Plus he's a total geek. He loves a shitty horror flick, John Hughes, etc.


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2018)

Chz said:


> Eh, while I frequently disagree with him, he really knows his shit and isn't precious about it the way some critics are. Plus he's a total geek. He loves a shitty horror flick, John Hughes, etc.


Kermode is a media personality and obviously engaging as such but he’s not a film critic who I respect.  I wouldn’t even mind that he has a massive gaps in his film history knowledge and often muddles stuff up, if he wasn’t so pompous about his almighty expertise. He has convinced people that he is the most knowledgeable film critic around, by constantly signalling that he is. He knows a lot about the films he’s obsessed about but lacks the comprehensive knowledge of film history and art in general, which I’d expect from a genuinely great critic. He’s certainly no deep intellect.

His fanboy devotion to The Exorcist is also something I find questionable, especially as it comes from a place of devout Christianity. I can’t take any film critic seriously who regards The Exorcist as the greatest movie ever made. It’s a very well made and effective film, but it’s deeply dodgy unless you buy into its Catholic propaganda.

If you want a genuinely knowledgeable critic who writes on horror and cult cinema, read some Stephen Thrower. He whipes the floor with Kermode in terms of knowledge and insight but of course he’s not as well known as he writes books and articles rather than have shows on the telly and the radio. The programmes Mark Gattis has made on horror films are far more insightful than any of Kermode’s self-regarding bluster.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> Fucking hell, was going to make a post telling people that horror is not really the main genre or point of the series, but a certain scene made me jump to the ceiling!


You should take out the episode number


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2018)

I’m now six episodes into The Haunting of Hill House. I can see why Flanagan didn’t adapt the novel, as it takes place over a short space of time and wouldn’t have stretched to ten episodes, but I would have preferred they’ve changed the title. It’s the least faithful of the adaptations but the first which uses the full title of the novel.

In many ways this is more Stephen King than Shirley Jackson, with the back and forth time hopping between childhood and adults (which is reminiscent of _It_) and the ghosts remind me more of the novel of The Shining than Hill House. One more niggle, they shouldn’t have stuck that terrible wig on Carla Gugino, it bothers me every time she’s on screen. Otherwise, taken on its own terms it’s pretty great. The kids are very good too, especially the child actress who plays Theo.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2018)

I thought all the child actors did very well especially the two who were Luke and Nell.  

Episode 7 stood out for me.


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> I thought all the child actors did very well especially the two who were Luke and Nell.
> 
> Episode 7 stood out for me.


Cool, that one is up next.

The kid who plays young Luke is incredibly cute, 



Spoiler



so it’s all the more heartbreaking what happens to him. The Luke-centric episode had me shed a tear, the one devoted to Nell, too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 14, 2018)

Reno said:


> Cool, that one is up next.
> 
> The kid who plays young Luke is incredibly cute,
> 
> ...


Yes.  I didn't say before but the way the show repeats the same scenes but adds in more information or shows it from another pov works really well.  It does that all the way to the end.


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2018)

I agree, that’s impressively done.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2018)

Reno said:


> they shouldn’t have stuck that terrible wig on Carla Gugino



Hey, she's always given good bad wig!


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I really liked American Vandal, funny take on Serial type shows and life in American high school.


Just decided to give this a try. Two episodes in, and so far funny as fuck


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 14, 2018)

Watched all of Haunting this weekend. I really enjoyed it esp how they dealt with trauma and the how much of this is in their heads type think. Absolutely loved Luke and Nell, proper heartbroken for the pair of them. I had hopes for a different ending though.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Watched all of Haunting this weekend. I really enjoyed it esp how they dealt with trauma and the how much of this is in their heads type think. Absolutely loved Luke and Nell, proper heartbroken for the pair of them. I had hopes for a different ending though.


So many of the reviews have paintEd it as a truly chilling horror masterpiece, which I disagree with (the horror emphasis, not its overall quality). Horror fans expecting a terrifying ride after reading such reviews might be a bit disappointed. Overall it’s part drama, part supernatural horror, but above all a superbly written story.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> So many of the reviews have paintEd it as a truly chilling horror masterpiece, which I disagree with (the horror emphasis, not its overall quality). Horror fans expecting a terrifying ride after reading such reviews might be a bit disappointed. Overall it’s part drama, part supernatural horror, but above all a superbly written story.



It had some pretty good jump scare moments, I thought. I screamed three times over the ten episodes. I would tend to agree that it's slightly more on the family drama side than horror but it was still pretty damn scary.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> It had some pretty good jump scare moments, I thought. I screamed three times over the ten episodes. I would tend to agree that it's slightly more on the family drama side than horror but it was still pretty damn scary.


Oh yeah I completely agree. Better horror than countless series and films that are meant to be pure horror vehicles. Most of the scary scenes were delivered without any soundtrack supporting it, whether during the build-up to rack up the tension, or the usual high pitch violin screech at the reveal moment. Think about how many other horror productions dare to do that.

And the otherworldly characters are far more unsettling than your go-to manic wearing scary masks or carrying menacing tools. A certain one with a hat was truly disturbing


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2018)

Hated the last episode and I’m not going to buy “it was a family drama all along”


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> Hated the last episode and I’m not going to buy “it was a family drama all along”


Oh come on Reno it worked well, everything came together and the story had no real flaws.

It _was_ a family drama.  It didn't have a 'big' ending kinda I'll agree but it was certainly haunting.

Overall it was compelling.


----------



## mod (Oct 15, 2018)

The Siege of Jadotville was very good. Something I knew nothing about.


----------



## Reno (Oct 15, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh come on Reno it worked well, everything came together and the story had no real flaws.
> 
> It _was_ a family drama.  It didn't have a 'big' ending kinda I'll agree but it was certainly haunting.
> 
> Overall it was compelling.


I didn’t expect a chainsaw massacre 



Spoiler



but also not some interminable conclusion of sentimental soap opera slop. It was good around the middle  (episodes 4 to 6) but then it dropped off

Ok, so it isn’t the book, but there was no reason to be quite so unsubtle with the whole healing and life lessons thing. The novel and the 60s movie don’t have a big ending, just one that is eerily disquieting and which left you with intriguing questions. I loathed the whole Shirley-cheated-too plot turn, dramatically such a lazy way out of that one. Give me the red room of Twin Peaks over this red room any day, this was like the hoariest of Stephen King devices.



Some have compared this to this year‘s Hereditary, also a horror film rooted in family trauma. The end of that may have had the opposite problem heading unapologetically into certain horror conventions, but I was happier with how that ended. I also prefer the cool modernist style of Hereditary.

If Hereditary was Ingmar Bergman meets Rosemary’s Baby, Hill House 2018 was This Is Us meets The Conjuring.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> ...If Hereditary was Ingmar Bergman meets Rosemary’s Baby, Hill House 2018 was This Is Us meets The Conjuring.


Yup.  Except maybe I'd say Conjuring 2.


----------



## Reno (Oct 15, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Yup.  Except maybe I'd say Conjuring 2.


Better than the first one, actually. 

It had a ghosty very reminiscent of the tall, floaty Hill House ghost with the hat.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> Better than the first one, actually.
> 
> It had a ghosty very reminiscent of the tall, floaty Hill House ghost with the hat.


Yes...the carousel man.  

My daughter told me that apparently THOHH has ghosts hidden in every episode.  Hopefully there will be a second series.


----------



## Reno (Oct 15, 2018)

...and hopefully it will be better !


----------



## Tooter (Oct 15, 2018)

Watched the Quincy documentary last night. What an amazing guy....fantastic watch!


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2018)

We ended up devoring the entire S1 of American Vandal, and absolutely loved it. Don't want to spoil it for anyone who haven't seen it, but suffice to say that the brilliantly funny tone of the early episodes evolves into something more complex as the series advances, and the plot and storyline are ridiculoulsy good and far better than we had imagined would be.

Ridiculously fucking good programme, can't recommend it enough. Half way up to S2 and they have kept it up too.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> My worst spoiler experience was when I grew up in Germany in the 70s we had a tv series with our equivalent of Barry Norman. They started their review of Alien by playing the entire chest burster scene.


----------



## Chz (Oct 15, 2018)

Reno said:


> Kermode is a media personality and obviously engaging as such but he’s not a film critic who I respect.  I wouldn’t even mind that he has a massive gaps in his film history knowledge and often muddles stuff up, if he wasn’t so pompous about his almighty expertise. He has convinced people that he is the most knowledgeable film critic around, by constantly signalling that he is. He knows a lot about the films he’s obsessed about but lacks the comprehensive knowledge of film history and art in general, which I’d expect from a genuinely great critic. He’s certainly no deep intellect.
> 
> His fanboy devotion to The Exorcist is also something I find questionable, especially as it comes from a place of devout Christianity. I can’t take any film critic seriously who regards The Exorcist as the greatest movie ever made. It’s a very well made and effective film, but it’s deeply dodgy unless you buy into its Catholic propaganda.
> 
> If you want a genuinely knowledgeable critic who writes on horror and cult cinema, read some Stephen Thrower. He whipes the floor with Kermode in terms of knowledge and insight but of course he’s not as well known as he writes books and articles rather than have shows on the telly and the radio. The programmes Mark Gattis has made on horror films are far more insightful than any of Kermode’s self-regarding bluster.


I was only trying to say "He's alright".  The infectious fanboyism is a part of it. I'm in no way suggesting the man is one of the greats, just that he can cover the subject better than I can. No-one's going to pay me for my review of _Under the Skin_. ("It's shit.")


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2018)

Halfway through 22 July at the moment. It's pretty fucking brutal.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 15, 2018)

Started ‘Unsolved’ about Biggie & Tupac murders, on episode 2 & so far I like. 

Has a few Wire actors in it.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2018)

passenger said:


> Another shout for maniac, not my thing normally I`m shit at remembering
> actors names but there a few in this I like, up to episode 3 and its getting better


Just finished it the Maniac series. I had my ups and downs with it but totally loved it in the end. My emotions were definitely being "expertly manipulated" at points, which I usually hate, BUT it seemed to have such a good heart behind it all, and such FUN, that it ended up being kind of lovely.


----------



## Thora (Oct 16, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh come on Reno it worked well, everything came together and the story had no real flaws.
> 
> It _was_ a family drama.  It didn't have a 'big' ending kinda I'll agree but it was certainly haunting.
> 
> Overall it was compelling.


The last episode was literally "and they all lived (or didn't) happily ever after".


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 16, 2018)

I've been bingeing on the Australian kids show 'Little Lunch' this past month because of our seven year old. It's actually better - and funnier - than most adult shows on tv right now.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2018)

Fans of Crazy Ex-girlfriend might be interested to know that S4 is now out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 16, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Halfway through 22 July at the moment. It's pretty fucking brutal.



Watched that on Sunday night. Brutal as fuck.


----------



## Reno (Oct 16, 2018)

I watched Don’t Breathe again, a horror film/thriller from a couple of years ago. Similar premise as this years overhyped A Quiet Place (making the slightest noise gets people killed) and handled so much better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 16, 2018)

Reno said:


> I watched Don’t Breathe again, a horror film/thriller from a couple of years ago. Similar premise as this years overhyped A Quiet Place (making the slightest noise gets people killed) and handled so much better.


Yeah it's good that


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 17, 2018)

Apostle

I'm just going to leave that there...


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2018)

Reno said:


> Considering film reviews aren’t anonymous it’s no secret or big conspiracy to buy reviews. Some are by Indian outlets for whom it’s a big step to get Netflix content which caters to their country, some mainstream critics don’t have taste or try to be gentle with a new player and these days any movie blog which sets itself up gets counted as a critic on rottentomatoes. Or maybe I’m just wrong and this was actually fantastic.
> 
> Ghoul: Season 1 - Rotten Tomatoes



I really enjoyed it!  
Yes it was ridiculous and over the top but I felt thoroughly on board with it all the way.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2018)

Oh and overall really enjoyed The Haunting Of Hill House. 

Yes the ending was schmaltzy and could have been better but the horror genre is notorious for terrible endings so while I think it could have been better, it could definitely have been a lot worse too. 



Spoiler



It really scared the pants off me a few times, namely when the sisters were in the car in ep8!!! I very very nearly pissed myself! I had to clench my pelvic floor whilst exclaiming JESUS CHRISTS! My body went all cold and the boiling as I drained of colour and then flushed


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2018)

Also I thought Maniac was a revelation. Just brilliantly quirky, funny, odd and thought provoking stuff


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 17, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Watched that on Sunday night. Brutal as fuck.


Finished it last night. It doesn’t pull any punches  does it.


----------



## dervish (Oct 17, 2018)

Just started with Maniac, liking it so far.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 17, 2018)

For those who've seen The Haunting of Hill House.

The Ghosts You Missed In The Haunting Of Hill House


----------



## Mordi (Oct 17, 2018)

The Free State of Jones is pretty good.


----------



## keybored (Oct 17, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Halfway through 22 July at the moment. It's pretty fucking brutal.





Thimble Queen said:


> Watched that on Sunday night. Brutal as fuck.


Which one did you two watch?
U: July 22 (Utøya 22. Juli)
22 July 
Edit: Sorry, just realised this is the Netflix thread


----------



## Reno (Oct 17, 2018)

keybored said:


> Which one did you two watch?
> U: July 22 (Utøya 22. Juli)
> 22 July
> Edit: Sorry, just realised this is the Netflix thread


I saw Utøya 22. Juli at this years Berlin film festival and I thought it was shit. It felt they thought they had to make a film about the case but it had nothing to say, apart from that the whole thing was just awful. It felt exploitative, more like a cheap horror film based around the gimmick of all being done in one shot. From what I’ve read the Paul Greengrass film on Netflix has more context than just watching as kids are getting shot. I’ll watch it eventually but I‘m in no rush.


----------



## Mordi (Oct 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> I saw Utøya 22. Juli at this years Berlin film festival and I thought it was shit. It felt they thought they had to make a film about the case but it had nothing to say, apart from that the whole thing was just awful. It felt exploitative, more like a cheap horror film based around the gimmick of all being done in one shot. From what I’ve read the Paul Greengrass film on Netflix has more context than just watching as kids are getting shot. I’ll watch it eventually but I‘m in no rush.



Out of interest, have you seen either of the versions of Elephant? 'Cos that's literally all it is. The original was definitely effective, the Gus van Sant version I'm not convinced about and a repeat of the experience tied to yet another incidence of mass murder sounds even more depressing.
Not that I'm saying you should watch more films about this sort of thing.


----------



## Reno (Oct 18, 2018)

Mordi said:


> Out of interest, have you seen either of the versions of Elephant? 'Cos that's literally all it is. The original was definitely effective, the Gus van Sant version I'm not convinced about and a repeat of the experience tied to yet another incidence of mass murder sounds even more depressing.
> Not that I'm saying you should watch more films about this sort of thing.


I’m not sure which film you are referring to. There are several films inspired by the Colombine massacre and/or other school shootings, but there isn‘t another version of Elephant. I thought Elephant was a good film, it took an unusual approach and it was very concerned with not being exploitative. I can see how it may be too academic or experimental for some.

The best film about a school shooting which I’ve seen is Denis Villeneuve‘s Polytechnique, which was about the 1989 Montreal École Polytechnique massacre.


----------



## Mordi (Oct 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> I’m not sure which film you are referring to. There are several films inspired by the Colombine massacre and/or other school shootings, but there isn‘t another version of Elephant. I thought Elephant was a good film, it took an unusual approach and it was very concerned with not being exploitative. I can see how it may be too academic or experimental for some.
> 
> The best film about a school shooting which I’ve seen is Denis Villeneuve‘s Polytechnique, which was about the 1989 Montreal École Polytechnique massacre.



This is the one I meant. I found it profoundly upsetting and disorienting because of the refusal of narrative. It's literally just a sequence of people preparing to, and then killing other people, with almost no dialogue.

It's been a long time since I've seen Van Sant film, but I thought it was attempting a similar trick but because it was all one single incident and with different narrative paths following characters it lacked the same impact. 

I thought your description of the U22 film as simply portraying the murders one after another might be trying something similar, but with the same problems.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2018)

Clarkie's film is superb, proper gut punch stuff. His other ‘war films’ (_Psy Warriors_ and _Contact_) are both very good in different ways too.

_Elephant_ in four chunks:

Elephant by Alan Clarke - Partie 1 - Vidéo dailymotion

Elephant by Alan Clarke - Partie 2 - Vidéo dailymotion

Elephant by Alan Clarke - Partie 3 - Vidéo dailymotion

Elephant by Alan Clarke - Partie 4 - Vidéo dailymotion


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> I’m not sure which film you are referring to. There are several films inspired by the Colombine massacre and/or other school shootings, but there isn‘t another version of Elephant. I thought Elephant was a good film, it took an unusual approach and it was very concerned with not being exploitative. I can see how it may be too academic or experimental for some.
> 
> The best film about a school shooting which I’ve seen is Denis Villeneuve‘s Polytechnique, which was about the 1989 Montreal École Polytechnique massacre.


The first one: BFI Screenonline: Elephant (1989)


----------



## Reno (Oct 18, 2018)

I’ve never seen the Alan Clarke film. I’ve read that Gus Van Sant was inspired to take the title Elephant because he liked the metaphor of the “elephant in the living room” Clarke referenced. It’s not like the two films I’ve compared, which are two films based on the same case. Only talking about the Gus Van Sant film, I think he went to great lengths to avoid the exploitative aspects of Utøya 22. Juli. I’ve only seen the Van Sant Elephant when it came out and I respected what it did but didn’t love it. Utøya 22. Juli I thought was offensive.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2018)

We watched the last 2 eps of Hill House last night. Was gripped all the way through, thought it a beautiful unfurling, but yeh - that ending was fucking wank  What a let down. It felt like a last minute re-write tbh, just wasn't consistent with the rest of the writing.


----------



## girasol (Oct 19, 2018)

Randomly watched a couple of episodes of The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell | Netflix Official Site and I'm still a bit wtf? about it.  I reckon only about 5 human beings on this planet would have the patience, skills and time to do the stuff she's done so far - so that's probably why she explains how she does them very briefly - that's clearly not what the show is about...  I still don't know what the show is about.  It could have been a kids show but it's a tad too dark (2nd episode there's talk of murder and torture), it's definitely not a cookery show.  I will watch more though, it's sort of intriguing, can be amusing and the things she makes are very impressive.  Also there are puppets   and they are sort of evil.

Here's the review I read after watching first two episodes Netflix's 'The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell' Is a Perfectly Creepy Cooking Show

I did wonder what sort of fridge she has when she said she was going to pop this humongous cake back in it  (there were a few moments like that in the show, where you think 'wait, what?')


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2018)

girasol said:


> Randomly watched a couple of episodes of The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell | Netflix Official Site and I'm still a bit wtf? about it.  I reckon only about 5 human beings on this planet would have the patience, skills and time to do the stuff she's done so far - so that's probably why she explains how she does them very briefly - that's clearly not what the show is about...  I still don't know what the show is about.  It could have been a kids show but it's a tad too dark (2nd episode there's talk of murder and torture), it's definitely not a cookery show.  I will watch more though, it's sort of intriguing, can be amusing and the things she makes are very impressive.  Also there are puppets   and they are sort of evil.
> 
> Here's the review I read after watching first two episodes Netflix's 'The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell' Is a Perfectly Creepy Cooking Show
> 
> I did wonder what sort of fridge she has when she said she was going to pop this humongous cake back in it  (there were a few moments like that in the show, where you think 'wait, what?')


We had exactly the same thoughts as you, but ended up watching all six episodes. And I'm still not sure what this show was about or who the target audience might have been 

She does make an incredible chocolate spooky mansion towards the end though- even more so than the house in your image.


----------



## girasol (Oct 19, 2018)

T & P said:


> We had exactly the same thoughts as you, but ended up watching all six episodes. And I'm still not sure what this show was about or who the target audience might have been
> 
> She does make an incredible chocolate spooky mansion towards the end though- even more so than the house in your image.


Now she's making a dress! There's no end to her skills! That's Dita Von Teese in the mirror!!


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2018)

girasol said:


> Now she's making a dress! There's no end to her skills! That's Dita Von Teese in the mirror!!


I know . Clearly they are mates. And without spoiling anything for you, there's more stuff that happens that renders the programme a bit unsuitable for younger audiences.

I'm sure the weird ambiguity of the show is quite deliberate; it almost seeks to confound audiences and annoy critics. When the main character acts in the bits that are storytelling rather than cookery advice, her acting is decisively wooden/ disinterested. But it all works somehow.

Very talented craftswoman anyway. Those spiders (don't know if you've seen them yet) she creates were incredibly realistic.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 19, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Apostle
> 
> I'm just going to leave that there...


Nuts, innit!

For a while after we were all "wait... what about that bit... and was that...?? WTF generally, mate"


----------



## kittyP (Oct 19, 2018)

girasol said:


> Now she's making a dress! There's no end to her skills! That's Dita Von Teese in the mirror!!



 I watched all of them and I have no idea why I liked it but I did. 

It also has elements of those ASMR videos that people watch.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> Nuts, innit!
> 
> For a while after we were all "wait... what about that bit... and was that...?? WTF generally, mate"


Absolutely nuts! I loved it 

The Purification


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2018)

We watched Ozark episode one.  Not sure if I’ll watch another.  The scenario is fine.  But I don’t find anything interesting about the main characters.  I don’t mind immoral and unlikeable lead characters.  But I do require something interesting, whether that’s charisma, or personality, or even just that their actions may have an impact on children who have those things.  (In Breaking Bad, Walt Jnr had terrific charisma, for example.  Walt Snr, while a complete cunt, was at least interesting to watch).

In Ozark, it actually took me three quarters of the episode for me to work out who the leading man was.  There was nothing remarkable about him. 



Spoiler



After I’d worked out the episode was about him, I assumed he’d be killed and his wife would be left having to repay the money*.  I wouldn’t have missed him.  Not even in a “I hope he dies” sort of way.  Just literally no investment in him one way or the other. Personality vacuum. Same for the kids.  His wife (where do I recognise her from?), although not a nice person, at least made an impact.

*If I do watch episode two, it will purely be to find out if this happens in episode two to set up the rest of the season.



The lake looks pretty though.


----------



## passenger (Oct 19, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> Watched all of Haunting this weekend. I really enjoyed it esp how they dealt with trauma and the how much of this is in their heads type think. Absolutely loved Luke and Nell, proper heartbroken for the pair of them. I had hopes for a different ending though.



Looks brilliant but might not be a good idea, I live on my own
not sure what to do


----------



## passenger (Oct 19, 2018)

Not sure if I’ll watch another.   danny la rouge  i have watched both seasons worth watching its really good.


----------



## passenger (Oct 19, 2018)

[..


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 19, 2018)

passenger said:


> [..


If you’re hinting I was right about what’s in the spoiler tag, then I’m heartened and will watch on.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 19, 2018)

Making A Murderer Part 2 is available from today...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 19, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> If you’re hinting I was right about what’s in the spoiler tag, then I’m heartened and will watch on.



You are not, but you should.

Season one has issues, characters don't develop as quickly, but they do develop, and new and interesting characters are added that make it much better. Julia Garner as Ruth goes on to be fantastic, and owns the screen whenever she is in a scene.

Season 2 has some outstanding performances and great story lines.

I've really enjoyed it after initially thinking it was a Breaking Bad rip off....it's not.


----------



## passenger (Oct 19, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> If you’re hinting I was right about what’s in the spoiler tag, then I’m heartened and will watch on.


not sure about spoliler tag thing .... watch it really has  something going for it,roles at its own pace , let us know mate how you get on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 20, 2018)

passenger said:


> not sure about spoliler tag thing .... watch it really has  something going for it,roles at its own pace , let us know mate how you get on.


We’ve just watched episode 2 and 3.  Episode two was _much_ better than episode one. The characters were far more interesting. New, interesting, characters arrived, bringing more interesting dynamics.

My advice to anyone starting the series: skip episode one. There’s nothing in it that isn’t explained in episode two. And episode one’s a dud. The actors aren’t yet in their swing, it’s an hour of redundancy, plot-wise, and the vibe that starts to grow in episode two hasn’t arrived yet.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 21, 2018)

Daredevil season 3.

Excellent.  Absolutely brilliant acting by D'Onofrio as Fisk, he is terrifying and fills the screen (literally sometimes).

As usual with DD it's the other characters who are generally more interesting...in this outing it's Fisk, Sister Maggie, Ray and Dex, Karen at one point gets some deserved background as well.

There are some wonderful scenes, lots of religious symbolism, the fights always seem realistic and the team outdo themselves with a well done oneshot in one of the episodes which imo is better than the ones in S1/S2 (even though the S1 one will always be 'the best').

I'll not do spoilers as it's still very fresh.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2018)

passenger said:


> Looks brilliant but might not be a good idea, I live on my own
> not sure what to do


passenger   - easy. Watch two episodes of Hill House. Follow it up with an hour of comedy before bed - Live at the BBC (also on netflix). No nightmares. Trust me - me and the fella are the absolute worst people I know for being affected by scary stuff.  We will both have shouty scary dreams unless we plant the funny stuff in our heads before bedtime


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2018)

Fargo - the film.  22 years old and I can't believe we've never watched it before. Fucking brilliant  Everything about it. Enjoyed it so so much


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Fargo - the film.  22 years old and I can't believe we've never watched it before. Fucking brilliant  Everything about it. Enjoyed it so so much



Every time I see it, it's still a joy to watch. Wait until you see the series!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Every time I see it, it's still a joy to watch. Wait until you see the series!


Yeh, think we should probably watch that next


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, think we should probably watch that next



Initially I thought it wouldn't work but each of the 3 seasons are excellent, either on their own or as part of the whole Fargo tapestry.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Fargo - the film.  22 years old and I can't believe we've never watched it before. Fucking brilliant  Everything about it. Enjoyed it so so much



It's still on my list to watch!  The series is an absolute gem


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It's still on my list to watch!  The series is an absolute gem


I thought I'd start with the oldest first  Good to hear the series sounds very promising!


----------



## girasol (Oct 22, 2018)

Watched Thelma and Louise to see if it was as good as I remembered
a) I realised I didn't remember much 
b) Yeah, it's still very good, it has aged very well and it's still very relevant!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2018)

girasol said:


> Watched Thelma and Louise to see if it was as good as I remembered
> a) I realised I didn't remember much
> b) Yeah, it's still very good, it has aged very well and it's still very relevant!


Great film that


----------



## dervish (Oct 23, 2018)

Watching the new Daredevil, it's much better than the second series. As others have said it's not about Matt Murdoch, the supporting cast are far more watchable, especially Fisk, who's become quite likeable, but I'm sure that will change.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 23, 2018)

Hold the Dark.

Hmm. Not bad but 'long silences to build tension and atmosphere and look we're acting'' turns to 'fucking hell get on with it, someone say something for christ's sake, I haven't got all night'.




Spoiler



The explanation as to why the leads are clearly not Inuit 



What's Apostle like? (No spoilers but is it any good?) Mrs Miggins, BoxRoom?


----------



## passenger (Oct 23, 2018)

sojourner said:


> passenger   - easy. Watch two episodes of Hill House. Follow it up with an hour of comedy before bed - Live at the BBC (also on netflix). No nightmares. Trust me - me and the fella are the absolute worst people I know for being affected by scary stuff.  We will both have shouty scary dreams unless we plant the funny stuff in our heads before bedtime



I`m watching ep 1 now looks great so far


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2018)

passenger said:


> I`m watching ep 1 now looks great so far


Was the  an accident?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2018)

Watched 5 episodes of the first season of Fargo tv series. Quality x 10000000. Loving it.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Was the  an accident?


no the smily is ment to be a scared face


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Watched 5 episodes of the first season of Fargo tv series. Quality x 10000000. Loving it.


First is great. Second is a masterpiece


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 24, 2018)

Sweet FA said:


> What's Apostle like? (No spoilers but is it any good?) Mrs Miggins, BoxRoom?


It depends what you mean by good but it is well made and I am glad I watched it. I'll be telling people about it for years to come. I don't want to say any more than that. I'd spoil it for you.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 24, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> We watched Ozark episode one.  Not sure if I’ll watch another.  The scenario is fine.  But I don’t find anything interesting about the main characters.  I don’t mind immoral and unlikeable lead characters.  But I do require something interesting, whether that’s charisma, or personality, or even just that their actions may have an impact on children who have those things.  (In Breaking Bad, Walt Jnr had terrific charisma, for example.  Walt Snr, while a complete cunt, was at least interesting to watch).
> 
> In Ozark, it actually took me three quarters of the episode for me to work out who the leading man was.  There was nothing remarkable about him.
> 
> ...


Season 1 or 2?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 24, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Season 1 or 2?


There's an update to that post:  Netflix recommendations

Since then, we're now into season two.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 24, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> There's an update to that post:  Netflix recommendations
> 
> Since then, we're now into season two.


Ah, ok. When you referred to "episode 1" and "episode 2" in that post, you meant season 1 and season 2?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 25, 2018)

_Rake_ season 5


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 25, 2018)

T & P said:


> First is great. Second is a masterpiece



Third is pretty up there as well... really hard to chose the best season


----------



## sarahjo (Oct 25, 2018)

Ed: nope


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 25, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Ah, ok. When you referred to "episode 1" and "episode 2" in that post, you meant season 1 and season 2?


No, I meant episode 1. 

At that point I’d only watched episode one of season  1 and my criticisms were directed at that episode. Had I seen that episode alone knowing nothing else about the series I would not have bothered with a second. But because I’d heard good things I gave it a chance. I’m glad I did because it turns out the first episode is in no way representative of the programme, which only gets into its swing from episode two season one (S1:E2)  onwards.

I am now well into season two and still enjoying it.

I hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## Reno (Oct 25, 2018)

sarahjo said:


> Going to Canada, in a weeks time. Was worried that I won't be able to watch the American Library there. Did some research, found these VPN services to watch *American Netflix in Canada*. Got me the ExpressVPN subscription. It has the 30-day money back offer, so decided to give it a try. Anyone got any experience with ExpressVPN here. BTW, I watched the Haunting on the hill house. Must watch series if you are a horror fan.


I’ve got that VPN and that’s how I get to watch UK telly in Berlin. I wasn’t able to do that with the VPN I had before. It costs a little more but its considered to be one of the best, so it should work.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 25, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No, I meant episode 1.
> 
> At that point I’d only watched episode one of season  1 and my criticisms were directed at that episode. Had I seen that episode alone knowing nothing else about the series I would not have bothered with a second. But because I’d heard good things I gave it a chance. I’m glad I did because it turns out the first episode is in no way representative of the programme, which only gets into its swing from episode two season one (S1:E2)  onwards.
> 
> ...


It does. Thank you. 

I was the other way round with it. I thoroughly enjoyed the first season but binned S2 half way through the first episode because a) it was confusing, and b) I couldn't remember what happened in S1.

Mr Bishie has suggested that this was a mistake though.


----------



## passenger (Oct 25, 2018)

T & P said:


> First is great. Second is a masterpiece


They really are very good and do the film  justice, hope they do another season one day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 25, 2018)

passenger said:


> They really are very good and do the film  justice, hope they do another season one day.


The first one is the best because of Billy Bob.


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

The Apostle. Not bad, not great and not nearly as gruesome as the reviews made it out to be. Still worth watching if you like horror films.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> The Apostle. Not bad, not great and not nearly as gruesome as the reviews made it out to be. Still worth watching if you like horror films.


I liked it a lot but....


Spoiler



This is why I don't want to say much about it. It's not awesome and to go in with high expectations would probably ruin it.

Oh and Dan Stevens' acting is bloody awful


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Oct 26, 2018)

The Apostle reminded me of The WIcker Man, a cult living on an island practising strange rituals to appease their Gods.
The main progananist inwardly tortured and on the edge.
The island setting also had that eerie haunting feeling similar to a community gone “native”.
The lord of the flies I think is another
Work in that genre.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The first one is the best because of Billy Bob.



Although...


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

mystic pyjamas said:


> The Apostle reminded me of The WIcker Man, a cult living on an island practising strange rituals to appease their Gods.
> The main progananist inwardly tortured and on the edge.
> The island setting also had that eerie haunting feeling similar to a community gone “native”.
> The lord of the flies I think is another
> Work in that genre.


Yup, it clearly was patterned after The Wicker Man. 

The director Gareth Edwards is Welsh, but so far he has made all of his films in Indonesia. His most famous films are The Raid and its sequel. He previously made a half hour horror short called Safe Haven for the second VHS anthology film, also based around a cult. It goes batshit crazy and I think it’s more effective and scary than The Apostle.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> Yup, it clearly was patterned after The Wicker Man.
> 
> The director Gareth Edwards is Welsh, but so far he has made all of his films in Indonesia. His most famous films are The Raid and its sequel. He previously made a half hour horror short called Safe Haven for the second VHS anthology film, also based around a cult. It goes batshit crazy and I think it’s more effective and scary than The Apostle.



Edwards or Evans?


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Edwards or Evans?


Yup, you are right. There goes my pretence of being all knowledgeable ! 

Gareth Edwards, also British, made Monsters, Godzilla and Rogue One.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2018)

I was going to say that Apostle could become another Wicker Man as it does have a similar feel but like I've said, I don't want to big it up too much before people watch it as I think it deserves to stand on it's own merit without a weight of expectation.

I can't stop thinking about it. It makes me smile.


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I was going to say that Apostle could become another Wicker Man as it does have a similar feel but like I've said, I don't want to big it up too much before people watch it as I think it deserves to stand on it's own merit without a weight of expectation.
> 
> I can't stop thinking about it. It makes me smile.


Its feeling is very different from The Wicker Man, its plot is very similar though. Apostle feels like a gothic horror film from the start with its grimy period setting and tortured characters. The Wicker Man is deceptively joyful for most of the time, being basically a folk musical. All the characters apart from the cop are friendly and accommodating as they set their trap.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> Its feeling is very different from The Wicker Man, its plot is very similar though. Apostle feels like a gothic horror film from the start with its grimy period setting and tortured characters. The Wicker Man is deceptively joyful for most of the time, being basically a folk musical. All the characters apart from the cop are friendly and accommodating as they set their trap.


I think I meant more that it could potentially be held in the same regard as it has a similarly pleasing level of whatthefuckery about it.


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think I meant more that it could potentially be held in the same regard as it has a similarly pleasing level of whatthefuckery about it.


I doubt it because the reason why The Wicker Man is a classic is because it’s a true original. I’ve even seen better horror films indebted to The Wicker Man like Kill List and this year’s Hereditary. Those films only took elements from The Wicker Man though, while Apostle is a pretty straightforward retreat of that story.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> I doubt it because the reason why The Wicker Man is a classic is because it’s a true original. I’ve even seen better horror films indebted to The Wicker Man like Kill List and this year’s Hereditary. Those films only took elements from The Wicker Man though, while Apostle is a pretty straightforward retreat of that story.


Fair enough 

And I loved Kill List. Haven't seen Hereditary.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 26, 2018)

Just for the record....I enjoyed Apostle a lot more than the Haunting of Hill House that really, really needed a good editor IMO and was at least 4 episodes too long.


----------



## Reno (Oct 26, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just for the record....I enjoyed Apostle a lot more than the Haunting of Hill House that really, really needed a good editor IMO and was at least 4 episodes too long.


I thought Apostle was an ok time waster. It was never as good as Hill House at its best and never as bad as Hill House at its worst.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyone watched Sabrina yet on Netflix?  
I've got it on my list to watch over half term.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2018)

We’re watching Hill House. I think Mrs LR is enjoying it, but I’m bored.


----------



## Dragnet (Oct 27, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> We’re watching Hill House. I think Mrs LR is enjoying it, but I’m bored.



How far are you in? I'm up to episode eight. It's been _alright_ so far, took a while to get going. And the actor playing the dad in the flashbacks I thought was shite - the kids are much better.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> How far are you in? I'm up to episode eight. It's been _alright_ so far, took a while to get going. And the actor playing the dad in the flashbacks I thought was shite - the kids are much better.


Episode one. Mrs LR said at the end “that was good!”  So she enjoyed it. I was bored stiff.


----------



## Dragnet (Oct 27, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Episode one. Mrs LR said at the end “that was good!”  So she enjoyed it. I was bored stiff.



I think it took a good couple of episodes for the story to get going. iirc the more 'horror' elements kick in a bit more the further you get into it - might be worth hanging on if you're a fan of that sort of thing. Still, nothing groundbreaking.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 27, 2018)

Dragnet said:


> I think it took a good couple of episodes for the story to get going. iirc the more 'horror' elements kick in a bit more the further you get into it - might be worth hanging on if you're a fan of that sort of thing. Still, nothing groundbreaking.


I just didn’t care about the characters or the scenario. Or the storytelling.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2018)

Saffy said:


> Anyone watched Sabrina yet on Netflix?
> I've got it on my list to watch over half term.


I'm on the first episode. 
It's quite American teen but I am liking it.  
Quite a few familiar British actors in it too.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2018)

Saffy did you used to watch the kids TV show of it in the 90's? 
I did. Was probably just young enough to still get away with watching CITV on occasion and old enough to enjoy some humour that was more directed at adults. 
I have just found out it was originally a comic in the 70's.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

I did but I think I was probably older than the audience it was aimed at.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I did but I think I was probably older than the audience it was aimed at.



I probably was too


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

I've put the first episode on now.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 27, 2018)

Finished the first episode and I'll keep watching but I hate the blurry shots. 

Plus Salem doesn't talk.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2018)

I had seen Norsemen available on Netflix but assumed it was something like Vikings. "Serious" drama with lots of sex and violence.
But then I caught a bit of the trailer (when you hover over the programme) and saw that it was a comedy.
I looked it up on IMDB and saw that it was written by Norwegians and all the actors were Norwegian but then when I watched an episode it was all in spoken English, not dubbed.
I was a little confused.
It seems to be a bit of a satire/piss take of both misconceived ideas about Vikings and also modern social issues. The comedy coming from the clash/juxtaposition of the two.
I have watched the first series and still don't really know what to make of it to be honest. 

Having just looked at the Wikipedia page for it, it seems that they simultaneously filmed the whole lot in Norwegian and English. Like the Beeb did in both English and Welsh for, oh damn it what was it called... Hinterland.

There are a lot of familiar faces from the brilliant Lilyhammer if anyone saw that.

Sorry if this has already been discussed at length and I missed it


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2018)

kittyP and Saffy I'm watching it too and really enjoyed the first epi. 

Back in the day, my dad would watch sabrina with me sometimes. We also liked Clarissa Explains It All and Alex Mack.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2018)

new sabrina is 'dark' and less sit-commy. Its aright tho.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> kittyP and Saffy I'm watching it too and really enjoyed the first epi.
> 
> Back in the day, my dad would watch sabrina with me sometimes. We also liked Clarissa Explains It All and Alex Mack.


'hey sam'


----------



## Chz (Oct 28, 2018)

kittyP said:


> I'm on the first episode.
> It's quite American teen but I am liking it.
> Quite a few familiar British actors in it too.


I wasn't going to, until someone at work talked me into watching the trailer.

I like that they've kept some of the charm from the 90s series. Yes, it gets very dark, but it's also quite light-hearted in places and still more about being a teenager than about being a witch. Sort of Buffy that way, without the Scooby gang. Also, Michelle Gomez.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> 'hey sam'



I used to wish I had a best friend that would come in through the window. 

Apparently Melissa Joan Hart has grown up to be a bit of twat


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2018)

oh fuck yeah thats the Master from Who. Excellent, I knew I recognized the face from somewhere


Thimble Queen said:


> I used to wish I had a best friend that would come in through the window.
> 
> Apparently Melissa Joan Hart has grown up to be a bit of twat


urh, bit like Kevin Sorbo (Hercules, Xena, Andromeda)? he's turned out to be a massive maga cunt


----------



## Reno (Oct 28, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> oh fuck yeah thats the Master from Who. Excellent, I knew I recognized the face from somewhere
> 
> urh, bit like Kevin Sorbo (Hercules, Xena, Andromeda)? he's turned out to be a massive maga cunt


...also Dean Cain from Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman. Massive right wing cunts all of them.

Originally Sabrina was a character in the Archie comics, which have been going since the 1940s. She got her own spin-off comic which the 90s sitcom was based on. The fairly recent TV series Riverdale is an updated, more adult take on the Archie comics and has a noir/Twin Peaks quality to it, built around a murder mystery. That led to a Riverdale comic book adaptation, which got its own more horror-infused Sabrina spin-off, of which this series is an adaptation. Sabrina was originally supposed to appear in Riverdale to lead into the spin-off series but eventually they decided to develop the series separately.

This looks like fun and it got good reviews, so I'll check it out.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> oh fuck yeah thats the Master from Who. Excellent, I knew I recognized the face from somewhere
> 
> urh, bit like Kevin Sorbo (Hercules, Xena, Andromeda)? he's turned out to be a massive maga cunt



Have you see this fb page? It's a bit hit and miss but there are some quite lolly moments.
Clarissa Explains WS


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2018)

I actually love Riverdale too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I actually love Riverdale too.



It's my guilty pleasure. I loved the first series and this series so far has been brilliant. Thought the second was a blah at points tbh but I stuck with it cos I wanted to know what happened to the characters. Bettys mum seems totally off her rocker and I can wait to see how this whole game thing develops


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2018)

I thought that too. Second series was a bit meh.
I love Cheryl.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> I used to wish I had a best friend that would come in through the window.
> 
> Apparently Melissa Joan Hart has grown up to be a bit of twat


I heard she's an active member of the Libertarian Party.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I thought that too. Second series was a bit meh.
> I love Cheryl.



I love Toni Topaz and want to see a lot more of her.


----------



## cathal marcs (Oct 28, 2018)

I have just watched a Mexican show called La Casa de las Flores(House of Flowers). A fun show that depicts a dysfunctional upper-class Mexican family that owns a prestigious flower shop.


----------



## chilango (Oct 28, 2018)

kittyP said:


> I had seen Norsemen available on Netflix but assumed it was something like Vikings. "Serious" drama with lots of sex and violence.
> But then I caught a bit of the trailer (when you hover over the programme) and saw that it was a comedy.
> I looked it up on IMDB and saw that it was written by Norwegians and all the actors were Norwegian but then when I watched an episode it was all in spoken English, not dubbed.
> I was a little confused.
> ...



Watched the first couple. Tickled that the Norwegian PM from _Occupied_ was the chief.

Enjoyed it. But not enough to binge it. Will watch it sparingly.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 28, 2018)

On episode 6 of Sabrina. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 29, 2018)

Shirkers is great.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 1, 2018)

_Apostle_. Martin Sheen, _Legion_ bloke and Jamie from _The Thick of It._

Reasonably good.


----------



## iona (Nov 1, 2018)

Just started Fargo (the series). Enjoying it but every time that policeman (Bill?) comes on, all I can see is Jimmy McGill/Saul Goodman..


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2018)

iona said:


> Just started Fargo (the series). Enjoying it but every time that policeman (Bill?) comes on, all I can see is Jimmy McGill/Saul Goodman..


We're a few episodes into season 2. This is some of the best writing ever


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Nov 2, 2018)

Watched Apostle last night, really disappointing. Shite acting, the lead fellow was terrible and none of it made any sense. Felt like  a Sunday evening ITV drama, with some unnecessary gore thrown in.

Loved Hill House though, the family drama elements fitted in with the horror bits very well and the way it was filmed was great. And it's got Elliott from ET in it.


----------



## InfoBurner (Nov 2, 2018)

Yup, Apostle, fucking mess and it's score was overblown, intrusive and all over the place


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 5, 2018)

kittyP said:


> I had seen Norsemen available on Netflix but assumed it was something like Vikings. "Serious" drama with lots of sex and violence.
> But then I caught a bit of the trailer (when you hover over the programme) and saw that it was a comedy.
> I looked it up on IMDB and saw that it was written by Norwegians and all the actors were Norwegian but then when I watched an episode it was all in spoken English, not dubbed.
> I was a little confused.
> ...


I've just started watching this - I like it - it's funny


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 5, 2018)

Watched two episodes of Sabrina, didn't rate it much but I'm very much not the target audience.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2018)

I kind of liked Apostle. Started pretty well then confused itself and sort of gave up towards the end. For the first half hour while it was copying Wicker Man it was ok then it foolishly tried to have an idea and fell over.


----------



## Chz (Nov 6, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Watched two episodes of Sabrina, didn't rate it much but I'm very much not the target audience.


It's... fun. I need a bit of fluff in my life, especially since Series 3 of The Good Place has been pretty "meh". Same reason I have Ah-Ha in a playlist, to put a stupid grin on my face, bob my head along with it, and not care about how none of it makes any sense at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 7, 2018)

Season 6 of _House of Cards_. It's truncated and obs lacks the Frank Underwood character but Robin Wright gives it all she's got. And she's terrifying.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 7, 2018)

season 4 of _Line of Duty_ is on netflix now. Nearly finished it - its good - but not as good as season 3. Love the tense interview scenes - but too much convoluted bollocks.


----------



## girasol (Nov 7, 2018)

I liked Sabrina, it did have a Buffy vibe to it, that's probably why I liked it.  Also, lots of people hating the blurry shots (imdb reviews) but I actually like them, I like the sense of depth it gives and the atmosphere they create.  A good teen drama/horror effort.  Will watch S2 when it comes out!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 8, 2018)

Finished season 2 of Fargo last night. This is some of the best tv I have ever watched, *ever.* And that soundtrack! Wow - I want it 

Was gonna try and hold back, but after that final episode, it's clear we just need to launch straight into s3


----------



## Numbers (Nov 8, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> There's a show just popped up on Netflix called Salvation. The premise piqued my interest: a young MIT grad student discovers an asteroid headed for impact with the Earth in six months time - an Extinction Level Event - but the government knows too and is keeping it quiet. OK, that's been done before, but it can be fun.
> 
> Reader, it is not fun.
> 
> ...


I absolutely loved this  both seasons.


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2018)

Finished Sabrina. It was surprisingly watchable.


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2018)

I can't figure out what decade Sabrina is supposed to be set it?  I'm sure it was done on purpose. 1960s cars & clothes, but also mobile phones, wired phones and references to movies from various decades.

Ah, last time I googled this wasn't coming up When Does Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Actually Take Place?


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2018)

girasol said:


> I can't figure out what decade Sabrina is supposed to be set it?  I'm sure it was done on purpose. 1960s cars & clothes, but also mobile phones, wired phones and references to movies from various decades.
> 
> Ah, last time I googled this wasn't coming up When Does Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Actually Take Place?


The comic it’s based on was set in the 60s. This does the David Lynch thing where the decades merge between a reference point and the present. Blue Velvet for instance is set somewhere between the 50s and the 80s.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 10, 2018)

J Ed said:


> Just been watching Under an Arctic Sky, really fun shortish docu about some Americans who go to surf in Iceland. Absolutely breathtaking scenes, and a fun soundtrack... great light viewing.


Just watching this now. They're American surfer dudes and therefore slightly annoying but it's worth watching for the beauty of Iceland alone. I do have to admire their pluck for getting into that water in an Icelandic winter!


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 13, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Anyone?! ffs



Can't remember if I replied to this but I've seen 4 out of the 5. Netflix over here only have the first 3, so hell knows when I'll see the last. It's a dark series with each season getting darker and better. There's some familiar faces from the likes of _The Shield_, _Sons of Anarchy_ and _Lost_ and Vera Farmiga is magnificent. In parts, there's a bit of a Twin Peaks vibe going on - the town with a respectable veneer and grim shit below the surface. My main criticism is Norman himself is a bit of a dick and my least favorite character. However, hat's off to the actor in season 4.


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2018)

Watching season 2 of The Sinner. Three episodes in and so far it’s pretty good, also starting with a murder with an apparently inexplicable motive. Better than season 1 which suffered in comparison to the novel by being relocated from Berlin to small town America and by being somewhat watered down.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 13, 2018)

I've only watched 2 episodes of The Sinner 2 so far, but I already prefer it to the first series.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2018)

This series  of The Good Place has not been as good as the previous ones thus far imo, but today’s episode was better and it reintroduces a much needed sense of impending doom for the main characters.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 16, 2018)

T & P said:


> This series  of The Good Place has not been as good as the previous ones thus far imo, but today’s episode was better and it reintroduces a much needed sense of impending doom for the main characters.


Enjoy next week's, it's the last until January.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Enjoy next week's, it's the last until January.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 18, 2018)

_The Ballad of Buster Scruggs_ is hilarious, moving and occasionally out there. First 10 minutes I was thinking this is mad, will it be like this all the way through? It isn't. Kinda.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 18, 2018)

Loving the new Narcos (Mexico)


----------



## Saffy (Nov 18, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I've only watched 2 episodes of The Sinner 2 so far, but I already prefer it to the first series.


I've finished this now and I really enjoyed it. 
I hope they make another series.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

Finished The Sinner 2 yesterday and I didn't like it as much as the first one. I found it all a bit obvious. Even a bit lazy. Oh right the wierdo commune down the road 

Although the ending of the first one was a bit of a letdown, I genuinely didn't know where it was going. This second one, I could see it a mile off.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh 

It’s on our list - loved the first season!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Oh
> 
> It’s on our list - loved the first season!


Others on this thread have enjoyed it more so still give it a go.


----------



## Shechemite (Nov 18, 2018)

Binged watched Norsemen. Very fuckkng funny. 

Now doing the same with Black Crows. Drama about ISIS. Unrelenting grimness (as you’d expect).


----------



## Thora (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Finished The Sinner 2 yesterday and I didn't like it as much as the first one. I found it all a bit obvious. Even a bit lazy. Oh right the wierdo commune down the road
> 
> Although the ending of the first one was a bit of a letdown, I genuinely didn't know where it was going. This second one, I could see it a mile off.


I also enjoyed it, and but was kind of waiting for a twist, then it finished. I found the last episode a bit of an anticlimax.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Binged watched Norsemen. Very fuckkng funny.
> 
> Now doing the same with Black Crows. Drama about ISIS. Unrelenting grimness (as you’d expect).


Yeah Norsemen is funny. I've watched about half of it and will prob finish it this week.


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Finished The Sinner 2 yesterday and I didn't like it as much as the first one. I found it all a bit obvious. Even a bit lazy. Oh right the wierdo commune down the road
> 
> Although the ending of the first one was a bit of a letdown, I genuinely didn't know where it was going. This second one, I could see it a mile off.


It started out strong but by the second half I got bored with it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2018)

Reno said:


> It started out strong but by the second half I got bored with it.


1 or 2?


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> 1 or 2?


2


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2018)

I don't seem to have series 2 of the Sinner on my netflix


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> _The Ballad of Buster Scruggs_ is hilarious, moving and occasionally out there. First 10 minutes I was thinking this is mad, will it be like this all the way through? It isn't. Kinda.


Agreed - absolutely loved it


----------



## mango5 (Nov 19, 2018)

The Untold Tales of Armistead Maupin. Light biodoc with some surprising info about his early life.


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 20, 2018)

I've held my nose and thrown another eight quid at Netlix for Tin Star and Utred Son of Utred! (Last Kingdom) of which I'm told they uploaded S3 earlier today. Might have another look at Call Me Saul.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 20, 2018)

Another vote for Ballad of Buster Scruggs; just beautiful; scenery or filming or whatever you call it is gorgeous; script is musical, acting is generally ace; soundtrack is fantastic. Love the Coens.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 20, 2018)

Arse. I've watched all of Sabrina now and am going to have to find something else to watch. I enjoyed that.


----------



## Tooter (Nov 20, 2018)

Enjoyed 'Shirkers' the documentary....bizzare story.



> In 1992 teenager Sandi Tan shoots Singapore's first road movie with her enigmatic American mentor, Georges, who then absconded with all of the footage. The 16 mm film is recovered 20 years later, sending Tan, who is now a novelist living in Los Angeles, on a personal odyssey in search of Georges' footprints.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2018)

Finished Season 3 of Fargo last night. Fuck me that was tense!  And some of the best writing and acting I have ever seen. Absolutely ruined for any other telly for a while now. I can't believe it sat on my netflix list for well over a year, being passed by cos it didn't look very interesting


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2018)

sojourner said:


> Finished Season 3 of Fargo last night. Fuck me that was tense!  And some of the best writing and acting I have ever seen. Absolutely ruined for any other telly for a while now. I can't believe it sat on my netflix list for well over a year, being passed by cos it didn't look very interesting




It took me a while to work out who was playing Ewan McGregor's brother


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2018)

6 new episodes of MST3K.  

ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> 6 new episodes of MST3K.
> 
> ska invita


nice!
I dont use netflix...will have to download...though in looking for the names i see on here Mystery Science Theater 3000 | Netflix Official Site
there were 14 films in 2017! 
going to get on that


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2018)

(also loads of older episodes up on the wesbite now Video)


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2018)

ska invita said:


> nice!
> I dont use netflix...will have to download...though in looking for the names i see on here Mystery Science Theater 3000 | Netflix Official Site
> there were 14 films in 2017!
> going to get on that


Yes...Netflix showed some of the old ones...must have done well because they commissioned last year's series and this year's new one.  If enough people watch them they'll commission more


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes...Netflix showed some of the old ones...must have done well because they commissioned last year's series and this year's new one.  If enough people watch them they'll commission more


im sure its doing good on home turf in the US


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 23, 2018)

I wanted to look at Ballad of Buster Scruggs because it's an early example of the limited cinema run / 'straight to Netflix' / long haul flight market. Very careful with their subject matter. Watchable enough but you're basically binging shorts. 

After her work on Sharp Objects I though to take a look at Amy Adams; 'Arrival' was fun but doesen't bare analysis beyond the cyber foyer, while 'Nocturnal Creatures' was far superior. Nuanced and depth, emotionally pretty brutal though (as well as visually).


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2018)

I thought buster ballbags was self indulgent. Watch me repeat this shot, its cool. Beautiful colours though and I did enjoy overall, a few laughs.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 23, 2018)

The new Narcos: Mexico is fantastic. I wish I didn't have a life so I could binge the lot in a day.


----------



## Reno (Nov 23, 2018)

I misread that and thought _Narcos: Mexico is fantastic _is the title !


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2018)

souljacker said:


> The new Narcos: Mexico is fantastic.


Indeed. That show keeps getting better.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


> It took me a while to work out who was playing Ewan McGregor's brother


 Hahaa you divvy


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2018)

em last week when I said The Good Place has it's last episode tonight and then nothing until January...it's actually two weeks...from tonight


----------



## Reno (Nov 24, 2018)

Two episodes into _Sabrina_ and loving it !


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 24, 2018)

souljacker said:


> The new Narcos: Mexico is fantastic. I wish I didn't have a life so I could binge the lot in a day.


I'm tempted to dig out _Drug Wars: The Camarena Story_ for a bit of compare-and-contrast


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> Two episodes into _Sabrina_ and loving it !


Six episodes in, this is a worthy successor to Buffy. I love how cheerfully "pro-Satan" and anti-Christianity the show is, that must be quite transgressive for the US these days. I also like how it deals with its LGBT characters. Despite being fun and occasionally quite camp, it really leans into the horror side of the premise and there is some genuinely creepy stuff in there. The episode with the sleep demon was especially Buffyesque.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2018)

Reno said:


> Six episodes in, this is a worthy successor to Buffy. I love how cheerfully "pro-Satan" and anti-Christianity the show is, that must be quite transgressive for the US these days. I also like how it deals with its LGBT characters. Despite being fun and occasionally quite camp, it really leans into the horror side of the premise and there is some genuinely creepy stuff in there. The episode with the sleep demon was especially Buffyesque.


have only seen the first episode but impressed and will carry on


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Indeed. That show keeps getting better.


you're watching it as a career guide


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 26, 2018)

Belatedly binging on both *iZombie* and *The League*.

iZombie is great, very much in the Veronica Mars/Buffy mould (unsurprising as it was created by VM head honcho Rob Thomas) but saddled with an awful name that can't have helped it when it first aired. The lead actress Rose McIver is brilliant tho, and the concept of taking on characteristics of the brains you eat makes for fun acting challenges and keeps it fairly fresh thus far.

The League is both one of the funniest things I've seen and really shit when it gets it wrong, perils of being mainly improvised I guess. Great cast and chemistry though. Plus Jason Mantzoukas


----------



## Dan U (Nov 26, 2018)

Mentioned earlier in this thread but wanted to add I really enjoyed Fauda, just finished Season 2.

quite enjoyed the shorter episode lengths as well, keeps the fast pace going.


----------



## Chz (Nov 26, 2018)

> iZombie is great


The first series is. It kind of falls to bits after that. It's not that it gets bad, it's just... A lot of these series aim a bit too high at first, which is an impossible level to carry on at and so everyone tunes out after because it can't keep it up. Whereas Grimm started out as "okay", never pretended to be more, and somehow landed 6 series.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 26, 2018)

finished godless. 
Not as good as it promised in the early episodes - interesting characters were not fully developed -


Spoiler: plot details



mostly cos they got shot - and really could have done with losing the Jilly Copper esque "handsome ruffian tames beautiful widow's wild horses -smoulder smoulder" bollocks. 
It was great when upending western chiches - but then reverted to "quickest on the draw" gunfights and the hero literally riding off into the sunset at the end.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 27, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> ...and the concept of taking on characteristics of the brains you eat...


I know kung fu


----------



## wiskey (Nov 28, 2018)

I enjoyed Alias Grace which I have just finished. I read the book a few years ago and enjoyed this version.

I found Sarah Gadon a bit mesmerising to watch too.


----------



## tommers (Nov 30, 2018)

I've just realised that Narcos: Mexico is basically Only Fools and Horses, with Del Boy, Rodney and Uncle Albert.


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 30, 2018)

The GF is away for the weekend visiting her mother, so I have a rare opportunity to watch all the good stuff she abhors. Looking for new/recent sci-fi / action-gore-fest / gratuitous-cgi-goodness. Anything like that. What do people recommend? Unnecessary nudity a definite plus.


----------



## yield (Nov 30, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> Looking for new/recent sci-fi / action-gore-fest / gratuitous-cgi-goodness. Anything like that. What do people recommend? Unnecessary nudity a definite plus.


Have you seen The Expanse and Altered Carbon?


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> The GF is away for the weekend visiting her mother, so I have a rare opportunity to watch all the good stuff she abhors. Looking for new/recent sci-fi / action-gore-fest / gratuitous-cgi-goodness. Anything like that. What do people recommend? Unnecessary nudity a definite plus.


You simply must watch Happy if you haven't already. You will enjoy it


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 30, 2018)

yield said:


> Have you seen The Expanse and Altered Carbon?



The former is far superior to the latter imo.

cheesethief  you might want to watch Annihilation (2018) - IMDb its on netflix

from the jeff vandemeer books


----------



## cheesethief (Nov 30, 2018)

Excellent suggestions, will check out!


----------



## rekil (Nov 30, 2018)

yield said:


> Have you seen The Expanse and Altered Carbon?


I liked Colony (TV Series 2016–2018) - IMDb. Alien invasion hokum.


----------



## yield (Nov 30, 2018)

copliker said:


> I liked Colony (TV Series 2016–2018) - IMDb. Alien invasion hokum.


Not seen that. Thanks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 30, 2018)

Netflix have cancelled Daredevil. Can only assume this is to do with Marvel/Disney's incoming streaming service, because I thought the buzz on Daredevil S3 was pretty strong (I certainly enjoyed it, and it's far and away the best of the street-level MCU/Netflix ventures).


----------



## emanymton (Dec 1, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Netflix have cancelled Daredevil. Can only assume this is to do with Marvel/Disney's incoming streaming service, because I thought the buzz on Daredevil S3 was pretty strong (I certainly enjoyed it, and it's far and away the best of the street-level MCU/Netflix ventures).


I thought it ended in a good place though. Much as I would like more, at the end of S3 i felt OK with it ending there.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 1, 2018)

yield said:


> Have you seen The Expanse and Altered Carbon?



Can’t find The Expanse on Netflix now, have they taken it off?


----------



## Reno (Dec 2, 2018)

I’ll put in a good word for the Lost in Space remake. I was going to give up after the first two episodes, which are focused on a peril-of-the-week but after that the characters become more interesting, there are twists and turns and the series becomes quite involving. As sci-fi reboots go, I thought this was far more entertaining than Star Trek Discovery. The female leads are especially good. Molly Parker is tough as nails as the mother and Parker Posey is a more conflicted “Dr. Smith”. 

I was never much of a fan of the camp original series and or of the awful 90s movie and I think this is by far the best incarnation of the premise. The robot is pretty cool and even the kids aren’t too annoying.


----------



## Reno (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can’t find The Expanse on Netflix now, have they taken it off?


Yup, seems to be gone.


----------



## Supine (Dec 2, 2018)

Amazon nabbed expanse I think as they are funding series 4.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2018)

The Expanse is on Amazon but you’ll need to pay.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 2, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> The Expanse is on Amazon but you’ll need to pay.



Fuck than then


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 2, 2018)

Do you still get a month on Amazon Prime foe free?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Do you still get a month on Amazon Prime foe free?


they sent me a letter offering just that last week so yes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck than then


torrents all the way


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Do you still get a month on Amazon Prime foe free?


My 9 year old son just got a letter offering him a free month so I'm sure they'd love an actual adult to apply.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2018)

tommers said:


> My 9 year old son just got a letter offering him a free month so I'm sure they'd love an actual adult to apply.



so they are going for that lucrative poor people and children demographic now


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Do you still get a month on Amazon Prime foe free?


You do, but not all of the films are included with Prime anyway. I have Prime membership and The Expanse season 1 would cost me £11.99 to buy in HD. 

Fortunately I think it looks like a load of old poo!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 2, 2018)

Amazon's a pain the arse...some stuff is free and then suddenly it's not...stuff comes and goes fairly regular, so even if you add stuff to your watch list it can vanish or become pay for view after a while..


----------



## tommers (Dec 2, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> so they are going for that lucrative poor people and children demographic now


He was pretty up for it to be fair.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Amazon's a pain the arse...some stuff is free and then suddenly it's not...stuff comes and goes fairly regular, so even if you add stuff to your watch list it can vanish or become pay for view after a while..


It can be a bit annoying but it's still the best value 70 quid I spend every year.


----------



## marshall (Dec 2, 2018)

My favourite series are Prime;


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 2, 2018)

I like prime too. There's loads of good stuff on there and I don't mind paying extra for some stuff occasionally.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 2, 2018)

It's basically 2 quid a week for Amazon or two quid a week of Netflix, neither or both. Fwiw, my cousin buys Netflix for 12 months for his mum as a Christmas present.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 2, 2018)

I pay £5.99 a month for Netflix - less than 2 quid a week


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 2, 2018)

Congrats. Have a banana.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 2, 2018)

With it being Mrs MickiQ's favourite time of year Netflix becomes yet another portal for inflicting "Holiday Films" on the family so far we have watched The Man Who Invented Christmas which is about Dickens writing A Christmas Carok, not really an Xmas film, It wastes a decent cast of Christopher Plummer, Jonathan Pryce and Dan Stevens on a mediocre plot, The Princess Switch a by the numbers identity swap romcom, It's a good job that Vanessa Hudgens is an attractive young woman since my kitchen table can act rings around her, I could feel my teeth rotting as I watched it's that sugary sweet.
The Christmas Prince, other than don't bother the less said about that the better.
The total surprise was the Christmas Chronicles a tale about 2 kifs accidentally ambushing Santa and causing him to crash his sled. This is actually quite entertaining with something very funny bits, It shouldn't work but it does mainly due to casting Kurt Russell as Santa Claus.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 2, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Congrats. Have a banana.



Bananas have clearly addled your brain.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bananas have clearly addled your brain.


Smoked the skins more like


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 2, 2018)

yeah man, like netflix, wow man.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2018)

Brother's Keeper. Fairly old documentary (1992), but well worth a watch.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 5, 2018)

Gerard Johnson's London serial killer flick _Tony_ is currently on 



Tony (2009 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2018)

Ash vs The Evil Dead is now on Netflix.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2018)

Netflix have just commissioned a second season of _Narcos: Mexico_


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 8, 2018)

I've just started watching Dogs on Netflix. It's super cute *melts*


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 9, 2018)

cheesethief said:


> The GF is away for the weekend visiting her mother, so I have a rare opportunity to watch all the good stuff she abhors. Looking for new/recent sci-fi / action-gore-fest / gratuitous-cgi-goodness. Anything like that. What do people recommend? Unnecessary nudity a definite plus.


I've just watched the first two episodes of Nightflyers. I'm not that enamoured, yet, but if you're well into SciFi you might find it more appealing.

Have you seen The 100? I don't know if that on Netflix but that's good.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2018)

Due to fucking lurgy, and needing something undemanding, we ended up watching Mowgli. Really enjoyed it 

Good Girls - same reason. Got another 4 episodes to go on that. Did make us laugh out loud in places.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 10, 2018)

The Christmas Chronicals on Netflix. 
Father Christmas is well fit.


----------



## Reno (Dec 10, 2018)

Saffy said:


> The Christmas Chronicals on Netflix.
> Father Christmas is well fit.


Snake Plissken


----------



## Mogden (Dec 10, 2018)

Dumplin' 

Cried buckets. Might be cos it reminded me of my childhood.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 10, 2018)

Mogden said:


> Dumplin'
> 
> Cried buckets. Might be cos it reminded me of my childhood.


Just got recommended this at work today. Will have to put it on The List.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 10, 2018)

I'm not saying I've watched a lot of Narcos recently...a program mainly in Spanish (which I don't speak) with english subtitles...but in season 3 episode two I shouted that the subtitles were wrong and the character had said something else.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 10, 2018)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm not saying I've watched a lot of Narcos recently...a program mainly in Spanish (which I don't speak) with english subtitles...but in season 3 episode two I shouted that the subtitles were wrong and the character had said something else.


This reminds me of me when I'm watching a lot of scandi-noir and start imagining that I understand Swedish


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 11, 2018)

Just turned up on Netflix in the US (not sure if it's also on Netflix UK)

Trotsky


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2018)

Mogden said:


> Dumplin'
> 
> Cried buckets. Might be cos it reminded me of my childhood.





Lord Camomile said:


> Just got recommended this at work today. Will have to put it on The List.


 We watched this a couple of days ago and really enjoyed it. Perfect Sunday film, moving and good for the soul.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2018)

Ooo I'll stick Dumplin on our list then.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 12, 2018)

Watched all of Narcos: Mexico over Monday and Tuesday, absolutely loved it.

Only one thing tho', whilst I don't mind subtitles, it felt at times I was reading so much I was missing out on the true accompanying visual, be it facial gestures or background etc.



Spoiler: something which made me laugh.



A short scene which had me laughing my bollox off was Don Neto and Rafa dancing to Culture Club off their tits.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2018)

Numbers said:


> Watched all of Narcos: Mexico over Monday and Tuesday, absolutely loved it.
> 
> Only one thing tho', whilst I don't mind subtitles, it felt at times I was reading so much I was missing out on the true accompanying visual, be it facial gestures or background etc.
> 
> ...



Don Neto is the star of the show.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 12, 2018)

souljacker said:


> Don Neto is the star of the show.


A big man on screen, he looks huge but he's only 5' 10", such a big presence every time, and half the time he looked like he should be having a heart attack.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 13, 2018)

Fucking Trotsky has a box set 

Shagging, psychoanalysis, Soviet Power!


----------



## wiskey (Dec 13, 2018)

I enjoyed the Lizzie Borden Chronicles, I thought it was beautifully filmed in places and incredibly gory! Christina Ricci seems to have grown into a reasonable actor.


----------



## girasol (Dec 14, 2018)

I finally started watching Grace & Frankie after watching The Kominsky Method, just finished S2, it's great.  It's also refreshing to watch something with older people in it, too many teen dramas around!  I love that it's not moralistic about Frankie's smoking habits, as it even helps her pass her driving exam


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2018)

A brand new *Sabrina* episode (I believe a Xmas special rather than the first one from the next season) has just been made available


----------



## blairsh (Dec 14, 2018)

T & P said:


> A brand new *Sabrina* episode (I believe a Xmas special rather than the first one from the next season) has just been made available


This & a new Good Place episode


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2018)

blairsh said:


> This & a new Good Place episode


True! Though if the schedule on IMDB is correct, there won’t be any other Good Place episodes again until 10 Jan. Weird to have two season breaks with a single episode released in between. I thought the break was over when I saw the new episode last week, but no


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 16, 2018)

Started Dark last night & so far I like it despite being dubbed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 16, 2018)

moonsi til said:


> Started Dark last night & so far I like it despite being dubbed.



It's worth watching in the original with subtitles if you can


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 16, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> It's worth watching in the original with subtitles if you can



Amen to that - switch off the dubs and do it in ze german, trust us


----------



## keybored (Dec 17, 2018)

DaveCinzano said:


> Gerard Johnson's London serial killer flick _Tony_ is currently on
> 
> 
> 
> Tony (2009 film) - Wikipedia



Was this on Netflix? I can't find it now.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 17, 2018)

Thimble Queen said:


> It's worth watching in the original with subtitles if you can



Ah didn’t even realise that was an option! Thank you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 17, 2018)

_Roma_ - beautiful Mexican film set in the early 70s, newcomer Yalitza Aparicio is truly magnificent in this.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 17, 2018)

*Narcos: Mexico *- all of the drug bingeing onscreen motivated me to binge all 10 eps over the weekend. Really not bad at all, especially in the way it plays out the scenario of fake-busts-being-done-to-please-the-Yankees so many times - as that's pretty much a central metaphor for understanding what was all going on with the geo politics, and as an explanation of how we got here. 

Brilliant clothes and decor choices. I'm not sure how convinced I was by Diego Luna as Miguel Angel ... he nailed some of the cold calculation, but still seemed just a bit wimpy to become Lord of the Skies. But maybe all that's leading up to the horror of the ending... and what lies in store, if they do more about the Mexican drug war in particular. 

After a while I sort of wonder how much mileage there is in these, as if you don't want to do just straight narc-sploitation, there aren't that many dramatic arcs to play with (spoiler: "Almost Everybody Dies, After Making Some Bad Decisions" could apply to any of the series). Not sure the writing was really strong enough to really paint in the shades to each individual person's character, or to what made Sinaloa, in particular, such a breeding ground for these guys. But it's getting much much better over time at not just channeling US "explanations" of the drug war and not always making gringos the heros. 

The actor playing Rafa is absolutely brilliant - Tenoch Huerta he's called - pure charisma - and I thought that even before I looked him up and realised it was the same guy who had played one of the most terrifying characters ever, in the earlier (and more miserable) feature film _Sin Nombre_. It's excusable I didn't recognise him though - in _Narcos _ he definitely didn't look like this!


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Dec 17, 2018)

Sunderland Till I Die is an absolutely brilliant bit of telly if you're into fly on the wall documentaries. It helps if you like football too I suppose, but I've never been so glued to the telly when I put it on. 

Would recommend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2018)

Nightflyers is set to air (I think) in the autumn but you can find it on all the usual torrent sites

its pretty good even if it does push the horror cliches a bit hard in places (I hate unusual kid that person chases and cannot catch. So hackneyed) but is otherwise good. Reminded me a little of Event Horizon for various reasons


----------



## yield (Dec 21, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Nightflyers is set to air (I think) in the autumn but you can find it on all the usual torrent sites
> 
> its pretty good even if it does push the horror cliches a bit hard in places (I hate unusual kid that person chases and cannot catch. So hackneyed) but is otherwise good. Reminded me a little of Event Horizon for various reasons


The George RR Martin one? I'll have a look thanks. 

Did you ever read the fan theories that Event Horizon is in the 40k universe?


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> _Roma_ - beautiful Mexican film set in the early 70s, newcomer Yalitza Aparicio is truly magnificent in this.



Was just about to ask if anyone had watched this?

I'd like to when I have the concentration.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 21, 2018)

yield said:


> The George RR Martin one? I'll have a look thanks.


thats the one. 


yield said:


> Did you ever read the fan theories that Event Horizon is in the 40k universe?


first I have heard it but it makes perfect sense. Sam Niel saw the warp with his naked eyes.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 21, 2018)

chilango said:


> Was just about to ask if anyone had watched this?
> 
> I'd like to when I have the concentration.



Saw it at the pictures. I thought it was amazing. It's quite slow but I found it easy to immerse myself in, every shot is beautiful... even the maid mopping up dog shit. Her performance is outstanding.

Some scenes really benefitted from the big screen and a good sound system so I'll be interested in watching it again on the telly.


----------



## InfoBurner (Dec 21, 2018)

The Endless, don't know if anyone's mentioned it, think it's just debuted. Lo budget, well made, unsettling psychological horror film by Justin Benson and Aaron Moorhead, who I reckon will hit the big time soon.

Can't say much more about it, reminds me of another film, from 2009, set on a boat, that I can't even mention in spoiler tags for fear of giving that film's premise away.

I know, not a very informative post.


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2018)

InfoBurner said:


> The Endless, don't know if anyone's mentioned it, think it's just debuted. Lo budget, well made, unsettling psychological horror film by Justin Benson and Aaron Moorhead, who I reckon will hit the big time soon.
> 
> Can't say much more about it, reminds me of another film, from 2009, set on a boat, that I can't even mention in spoiler tags for fear of giving that film's premise away.
> 
> I know, not a very informative post.





Spoiler



Triangle


 was better. I’m still waiting for the film which will convince me that Benson and Moorhead are the next big thing, though this has been their most accomplished film so far,


----------



## keybored (Dec 21, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Brilliant clothes and decor choices. I'm not sure how convinced I was by Diego Luna as Miguel Angel ... he nailed some of the cold calculation, but still seemed just a bit wimpy to become *Lord of the Skies*.



Nitpicking here, but "Lord of the Skies" was the name given to Amado Carrillo Fuentes (portrayed by José María Yazpik in the series).


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2018)

Yep, my mistake (I wouldn't have lasted long in cartel negotiations obviously). Miguel Angel Felix Gallardo's nickname was "the Godfather" says wikipedia. I hope the Carrillo Fuentes organisation will forgive the error


----------



## souljacker (Dec 21, 2018)

I watched the Bobby Robson documentary last night, More than a manager. It was fantastic especially as an Ipswich fan. Poor old Bobby was proper stitched up by Barca though.


----------



## mod (Dec 23, 2018)

souljacker said:


> I watched the Bobby Robson documentary last night, More than a manager. It was fantastic especially as an Ipswich fan. Poor old Bobby was proper stitched up by Barca though.



Was great but they completely whitewashed his time at Fulham. A club he played for the first club he managed. The story of how he was sacked ought to have made the edit IMO.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 23, 2018)

French film Nothing to Hide is quite entertaining. A group of old friends gather for a dinner party and decide to play a game where they put all their mobile phones in the middle of the table and they have to take calls or read out any messages that come in to the group. You can guess how some of this will pan out but it's a nicely made film.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 23, 2018)

I watched Birdbox last night which I kind of enjoyed but the ending let it down imo.


----------



## Reno (Dec 23, 2018)

I watched Cam, a horror thriller about a cam girl which got good reviews. Not a bad premise, but also not hugely thrilling.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 23, 2018)

Reno said:


> I watched Cam, a horror thriller about a cam girl which got good reviews. Not a bad premise, but also not hugely thrilling.


Agreed. I was a bit underwhelmed but I watched it as it's a story I haven't seen before.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 23, 2018)

Reno Re: Cam....


Spoiler



"The end part where she repeatedly smahses her face on the table was a bit hard to watch!"


----------



## girasol (Dec 23, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> _Roma_ - beautiful Mexican film set in the early 70s, newcomer Yalitza Aparicio is truly magnificent in this.



Watched it yesterday, it also reminded me of where I grew up, Brazil, where middle class families employ domestic help and like to say to themselves they treat them well but often they don't.  



Spoiler



My friend's 'maid' (I hate that word) got pregnant and raised her daughter with the family, as she lived with them, they did treat her as one of the family, but at the end of the day she was still an employee. 

My mother didn't employ someone who lived with us but our flat did have a 'quarto de empregada' as they were known, a bedroom and a bathroom for the maid.  No one had washing machines then (mid 80s in my case) and all washing was done by hand, by those amazing, hard working women.  I have fond memories of D. Dora, who came in 5 days a week, cleaned the house and cooked our lunch (diarista), and it used to bug me that she came to my house to look after us while all her kids were left behind looking after themselves   That film stirred up a lot of memories and emotions.  I think I might watch it again.


----------



## Reno (Dec 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Reno Re: Cam....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Made me wince too. Sometimes lesser but relatable injuries can be more stomach turning than excessive gore


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2018)

Fans of Guillermo Del Toro’s Trollhunter animation series might be interested to know that Tales of Arcadia has just been released.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 23, 2018)

Apparently Carol is on Netflix, might be a good Christmas Eve watch, I've seen it before, it's great.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2018)

I see the film Birdbox is on there - anyone seen it?


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, watched it on Saturday and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 24, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I see the film Birdbox is on there - anyone seen it?



I enjoyed it. I'm quite a fan of the end of the world type films. I wasn't expecting to feel emotional though. I blame the Christmas wine


----------



## Saffy (Dec 24, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I see the film Birdbox is on there - anyone seen it?


I enjoyed it but I think it should have ended 5 minutes earlier.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 24, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I enjoyed it but I think it should have ended 5 minutes earlier.



The ending was a bit wet, innit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 26, 2018)

Watching _Maniac_ with Emma Stone and Jonah Hill. I thought it was going to be like _Limitless_ or _Legion_ but it reminds me more of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
_
It's marvellous.


----------



## girasol (Dec 26, 2018)

Trotskiy (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb (Funny how the direct link converts into a mispelling) Trotsky - although most of it never even happened (this is explained at the start) and I wasn't too impressed with the way Frida was portrayed and didn't need any of the awkward sex scenes - it's very watchable, thought provoking and it really made me think about the personal cost of a revolution...  Casting is very good.  Got two episodes left to go.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 26, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Watching _Maniac_ with Emma Stone and Jonah Hill. I thought it was going to be like _Limitless_ or _Legion_ but it reminds me more of _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.
> _
> It's marvellous.


Another vote for Maniac, saw it a couple of months ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 28, 2018)

The new Black Mirror.
I kept putting the remote down. That's a pain in the arse, all that faffing about.

Well disappointed.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> The new Black Mirror.
> I kept putting the remote down. That's a pain in the arse, all that faffing about.
> 
> Well disappointed.


Not reached the end yet, but I’m fucking it so far!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 28, 2018)

There's new Black Mirror??


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's new Black Mirror??


No idea what they are on about as I can’t see anything on Netflix and the new season doesn’t start till sometime in 2019.

Sometimes a little information would be great instead of assuming that everybody is in the know about everything all the time.


----------



## tommers (Dec 28, 2018)

LMGTFY

New Black Mirror puts viewers in control


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 28, 2018)

The interactive Black Mirror where you decide what happens with your remote.
I thought it was new. Now I'm not so sure.
Ask T & P..he's fucking it!


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 28, 2018)

Reno said:


> No idea what they are on about as I can’t see anything on Netflix and the new season doesn’t start till sometime in 2019.
> 
> Sometimes a little information would be great instead of assuming that everybody is in the know about everything all the time.


Well I turned on Netflix and it was there.
I wasn't assuming everybody was in the know about everything at all.
 What I did assume was if you looked you be able to find it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's new Black Mirror??


Yes, from today. It’s a one offandclike those multi choice adventure books where the reader is ask to pick a choice and go on to page 67 to see what happens. Now you choose with your remote.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> Well I turned on Netflix and it was there.
> I wasn't assuming everybody was in the know about everything at all.
> What I did assume was if you looked you be able to find it.


Found it. I assumed it would be with the other episodes as specials usually are,so I looked there. Finding specific things on Netflix can be a challenge.


----------



## Thora (Dec 28, 2018)

Saffy said:


> I watched Birdbox last night which I kind of enjoyed but the ending let it down imo.


Having watched and enjoyed A Quiet Place recently it felt a bit like an attempt to do something similar - instead of no speaking, no looking


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2018)

Ponyutd said:


> The interactive Black Mirror where you decide what happens with your remote.
> I thought it was new. Now I'm not so sure.
> Ask T & P..he's fucking it!


We just finished it. Apparently it takes 45 min to watch straight, or about 1.5h if you choose to play. I reckon it took is 1h 45m to finish it, so I guess we made a lot of wrong choices  We killed him off a few times anyway.

Not the most amazing of all Black Mirror stories, but then again this is as much about the interactivity as the story. Pretty fun anyway. Now I want to do it again choosing all the options I rejected the first time, as I reckon there’s plenty of footage we haven’t seen.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2018)

Thora said:


> Having watched and enjoyed A Quiet Place recently it felt a bit like an attempt to do something similar - instead of no speaking, no looking


There are lots of horror films with high concept premises like stay in the light (Lights Out, Pitch Black), stay off the ground (Tremors), don’t sleep (Invasion of the Body Snatchers, A Nighmare on Elm St), don’t fuck (It Follows) etc.

Don’t Breathe already had done the “don’t make a sound”-thing better than A Quiet Place a couple of years before (also on Netflix, in Germany at least). “Don’t look at he monster” goes all the way back to Medusa and she got her own Hammer horror film.


----------



## Sue (Dec 28, 2018)

Know when you get emailed recommendations by Netflix about stuff you might watch next, presumably based on previous viewing?

Keeps recommending Love Actually. FFS.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 28, 2018)

Sue said:


> Know when you get emailed recommendations by Netflix about stuff you might watch next


Nope.


----------



## Sue (Dec 28, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Nope.


Oh danny la rouge .

(You're not really missing out, it must be said, when the best they can come up with is Love Actually.)


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone played Black Mirror yet?

oops never mind


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## InfoBurner (Dec 28, 2018)

Just played it. Our ending was laugh out loud. Don't know what other endings were available, don't really want to find out in reviews, gonna have to play again tomorrow.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm getting 'You' thrown at me.  Anyone watched it? Looks like stalker murder stuff.


----------



## Thora (Dec 29, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I'm getting 'You' thrown at me.  Anyone watched it? Looks like stalker murder stuff.


Just watched the first 20 minutes and gave up.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2018)

Looking forward to 2019 on Netflix... S13 of Always Sunny in Philly, ST Discovery, Stranger Things, A Series of Unfortunate Events, resumption of The Good Place... and many of them available from January... plus Mindhunters S2, Sabrina, Ozark, Better Call Saul... Ace


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 29, 2018)

girasol said:


> Trotskiy (TV Mini-Series 2017) - IMDb (Funny how the direct link converts into a mispelling) Trotsky - although most of it never even happened (this is explained at the start) and I wasn't too impressed with the way Frida was portrayed and didn't need any of the awkward sex scenes - it's very watchable, thought provoking and it really made me think about the personal cost of a revolution...  Casting is very good.  Got two episodes left to go.


Just watched 3 eps of this and am enjoying it. I don't know enough about it to comment on historical accuracy but it is, as you say, very watchable.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 30, 2018)

We watched/played black mirror last night. But due to language misunderstandings between me and my boyfriend (stupidly, they dub the talking into different languages but not the choices), he made a wrong choice related to the father, which led to a grim story and I had to give up and turn it off after a while of being stuck in a loop.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2018)

Hilda
aggretsuko
Happy
Always sunny
Infernal affairs
Lady dynamite
Over the garden wall
Rick and Morty
Sense 8
Steven Universe


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Sue said:


> Oh danny la rouge .
> 
> (You're not really missing out, it must be said, when the best they can come up with is Love Actually.)


It is a bit random....it is recommending "Sunderland til I Die" to me which may well be good but I never, ever watch anything to do with sport so.....why?? Maybe because it's a documentary? I watch plenty of those.

ETA: Ah actually, as I write this, I realise have watched some sport-based docos recently (something about Lance Armstrong, the Russian Olympic doping scandal one, the women rowing across the Pacific....) . Ignore me


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I'm getting 'You' thrown at me.  Anyone watched it? Looks like stalker murder stuff.



It's the worst thing I've ever seen on Netflix. I watched the whole first episode because I couldn't believe how bad it was, it didn't get better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Red Cat said:


> It's the worst thing I've ever seen on Netflix. I watched the whole first episode because I couldn't believe how bad it was, it didn't get better.


  It must be bad then. Netflix has some terrible shite. That could be a thread all of its own!


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2018)

Maybe I'm usually quite picky then  I can spend a long time looking through stuff and then think fuck it, I'll just go to sleep.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Red Cat said:


> Maybe I'm usually quite picky then  I can spend a long time looking through stuff and then think fuck it, I'll just go to sleep.


I've just watched the trailer and it's one of those trailers that basically tells you the whole story which for me, is always an indicator of something being dreadful


----------



## yield (Dec 30, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> Nightflyers is set to air (I think) in the autumn but you can find it on all the usual torrent sites
> 
> its pretty good even if it does push the horror cliches a bit hard in places (I hate unusual kid that person chases and cannot catch. So hackneyed) but is otherwise good. Reminded me a little of Event Horizon for various reasons


Finished this last night. It's okay but the lack of continuity is jarring. Maya Eshet is the best actor in it by far.

Didn't think it was as good as Altered Carbon. Can't believe that Netflix gave up the Expanse for this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2018)

W/ Bob and David.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2018)

yield said:


> Finished this last night. It's okay but the lack of continuity is jarring. Maya Eshet is the best actor in it by far.
> 
> Didn't think it was as good as Altered Carbon. Can't believe that Netflix gave up the Expanse for this.


I think it suffered from one too many jump scares, one too many horror cliches.  Maya Eshet was great mind, and I quite liked the kid with the mind powers.


----------



## marshall (Dec 30, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I'm getting 'You' thrown at me.  Anyone watched it? Looks like stalker murder stuff.



Enjoyed the book, but won't watch the series as the casting looks so wrong.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 30, 2018)

I watched Birdbox with my daughter a few nights ago - just cos we'd finished (re)watching all of Catasphrophe on 4OD in preparation for the new series  - and it came up and we thought, meh, cba to search around and it was quite enjoyable in that respect, as a random choice (although yeah, we both thought the ending was pants  ) but now I keep seeing lots of *news* about 45 million people having watched it, like it was some big deal 

My guess is just that there were 45 million (-2) _other_ people sitting around in that same post-Xmas stuffed sloth state, too tired to go for anything not immediately showing up, rather than it being anything *amazing*


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

I managed about 20 mins of Birdbox. Rhubarb.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

sheothebudworths said:


> I watched Birdbox with my daughter a few nights ago - just cos we'd finished (re)watching all of Catasphrophe on 4OD in preparation for the new series  - and it came up and we thought, meh, cba to search around and it was quite enjoyable in that respect, as a random choice (although yeah, we both thought the ending was pants  ) but now I keep seeing lots of *news* about 45 million people having watched it, like it was some big deal
> 
> My guess is just that there were 45 million (-2) _other_ people sitting around in that same post-Xmas stuffed sloth state, too tired to go for anything not immediately showing up, rather than it being anything *amazing*


The news originated with Netflix who never make their viewing number public. From comments here and on social media, for some reason that’s the film on Netflix everybody seems to be watching and talking about, even though they've released far better films around the same time.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2018)

If the script had made more sense as a whole and the ending more satisfying, it would have been a great film. Unfortunately it isn’t and it has various flaws, but I found it very engaging and tense from the off even if I suspected the end wasn’t going to deliver. I was entertained for 95% of the film and counts for something in my book.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> If the script had made more sense as a whole and the ending more satisfying, it would have been a great film. Unfortunately it isn’t and it has various flaws, but I found it very engaging and tense from the off even if I suspected the end wasn’t going to deliver. I was entertained for 95% of the film and counts for something in my book.


I didn’t think the script made less sense than many similar films and the ending was ok. 



Spoiler



There is logic to the blind inheriting this new world.


 It was far better than Shyamalan’s very similar and widely ridiculed The Happening from a decade ago. I just thought it started to drag in the second half and the whole thing was a little overfamiliar.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

I think I just can't bear Sandra Bullock which I didn't realise before starting to watch Birdbox.

Maybe it's Sandra Bullock doing srs dramatic acting in srs dramatic film that I can't stand


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I'm getting 'You' thrown at me.  Anyone watched it? Looks like stalker murder stuff.



I watched two episodes today. It's not great and not sure I'll watch more.  Might be something to doze to.  I must admit I like it cos the main dude was from gossip girl.  



miss direct said:


> We watched/played black mirror last night. But due to language misunderstandings between me and my boyfriend (stupidly, they dub the talking into different languages but not the choices), he made a wrong choice related to the father, which led to a grim story and I had to give up and turn it off after a while of being stuck in a loop.


I don't watch Black Mirror so this has passed me by, but is this a show where you make choices that change the story?? 



marshall said:


> Enjoyed the book, but won't watch the series as the casting looks so wrong.


 i didn't realise it was a book.  Will look into that.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> The news originated with Netflix who never make their viewing number public. From comments here and on social media, for some reason that’s the film on Netflix everybody seems to be watching and talking about, even though they've released far better films around the same time.



Well cos it was first up on the new releases and.._it's Xmas_, so lots of people sat about with time to watch something, sorta thing! 

I also watched the whole series of Murder Mountain (which WAS interesting - I was entirely unaware of the 'Emerald Triangle' but I Google earthed the fuck out of the place after and...yep, still going strong!  ) and have just started on series 3 of Wanted.

Very glad to hear there's more Ozark coming.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2018)

I really want to watch Birdbox because it's called Birdbox and that is a terrific name  I've read all the reviews, I just can't get over it being called Birdbox.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I really want to watch Birdbox because it's called Birdbox and that is a terrific name  I've read all the reviews, I just can't get over it being called Birdbox.


It does feature birds in a box who are central to the plot. If it’s birds in a box you are after, this is your film !


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> It does feature birds in a box who are central to the plot. If it’s birds in a box you are after, this is your film !


Actually....that might be one of the things that annoyed me from the start.

"I wonder why it's called Birdbox?"

Oh look....she's putting some birds in a box...I wonder if that will have some sort of mahoosive significance later on? Bah.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm a bit cynical at the moment.
I also thought Dumpling was a massive steaming pile of horse manure.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Actually....that might be one of the things that annoyed me from the start.
> 
> "I wonder why it's called Birdbox?"
> 
> Oh look....she's putting some birds in a box...I wonder if that will have some sort of mahoosive significance later on? Bah.


You may have to take that up with the author of the novel the film is based on. In all fairness, for the first half of the film, which covers five years, they are in a cage.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> You may have to take that up with the author of the novel the film is based on. In all fairness, for the first half of the film, which covers five years, they are in a cage.


Nevertheless....Birdbox....birds in a box....bollocks 

And she put the bloody birds in a box right at the beginning of the film. That may not have been the start of the actual story but it was the start of the film


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Nevertheless....Birdbox....birds in a box....bollocks
> 
> And she put the bloody birds in a box right at the beginning of the film. That may not have been the start of the actual story but it was the start of the film


Sometimes other people’s specific hang ups are not that easy to relate to.

You don’t have to justify switching the film off, just watch something else.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> Sometimes other people’s specific hang ups are not that easy to relate to.
> 
> You don’t have to justify switching the film off, just watch something else.


I'm not trying to justify anything! 
I'm just having a laugh.
And I did turn it off


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2018)

spoilers, people, spoilers 

now I know there are birds in a box but they are there for a while but maybe it's a cage? regardless, ruined for me now


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Nevertheless....Birdbox....birds in a box....bollocks
> 
> And she put the bloody birds in a box right at the beginning of the film. That may not have been the start of the actual story but it was the start of the film





Spoiler: OOPS! For FridgeMagnet - although honestly, it's not needed :D



Yeah, it was very obvious that that was going to be _relevant_!
We were like...'Oh okay so that's why she put the birds in the box, blah, blah, blah'...without that feeling like we were being at all *bright*, iykwim.   

Tbf, I think that's why we enjoyed it really - the backwards and forwards stuff and the _effortlessness_ of putting the pieces together - total Xmas slobbing film. 
Fun to watch but there was defo nothing *clever* in it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Sorry FridgeMagnet 
But what I wrote isn't really a spoiler given it happens right at the beginning and I don't know what the significance is as I didn't watch it all!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 30, 2018)

No, I'm joking, I had an idea that putting a bird in a box would have been either the very first or the very last thing that happened.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

I've got "You" on right now and am finding it mildly entertaining in a "watch it as background while doing other things" kind of way.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No, I'm joking, I had an idea that putting a bird in a box would have been either the very first or the very last thing that happened.


I now want to see this film made entirely from the birdies POV.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2018)

I liked BirdxBox because Sandy B is great.

The film's too long by 20 minutes and although there are some well-known actors in there few get any proper time. Even Malkovitch's character gets a rubbish back story and has little to do.

The most interesting stuff was about Malorie and Girl/Olympia.  The bit in the canoe where a decision was being made was pretty tense because they had taken time to develop the relationship, they got a good performance from that wee one.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm a bit cynical at the moment.
> I also thought Dumpling was a massive steaming pile of horse manure.


I didn't enjoy Dumplin either.  And was very disappointed that one of my most feminist friends was raving about it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> I know want to see this film made entirely from the birdies POV.


Maybe it's on Twitter


Badum TISH!!!


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Maybe it's on Twitter
> 
> 
> Badum TISH!!!


You’ve been on the Sherry, haven’t you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> You’ve been on the Sherry, haven’t you!


Actually I'm stone cold sober....which is alarming in itself


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 30, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm a bit cynical at the moment.
> I also thought Dumpling was a massive steaming pile of horse manure.


Dumpling I thought was ok but nothing to write home about.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> I didn’t think the script made less sense than many similar films and the ending was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps ‘not making sense’ was the wrong way to describe it. I don’t mind films leaving some stuff unexplained but I felt not enough questions were answered once it was over. It wasn’t as bad as Lost, but I could have done with a bit more explaining, if only for my own satisfaction.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> Perhaps ‘not making sense’ was the wrong way to describe it. I don’t mind films leaving some stuff unexplained but I felt not enough questions were answered once it was over. It wasn’t as bad as Lost, but I could have done with a bit more explaining, if only for my own satisfaction.





Spoiler



The only unanswered question was what the creatures were and the characters never get to find out either. I just assumed they were aliens. They were a device to facilitate tension and the Medusa-like premise, so any detailed explanation might have been sci-fi gobbledygook anyway.


It didn’t pile mysteries on top mysteries like Lost did.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2018)

Reno said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so it sounds as if I missed or didn’t register some stuff (a common enough occurrence for me). For instance, was it explained or suggested why some people 



Spoiler



were not driven to suicide when looking at the ‘things’?


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> Okay, so it sounds as if I missed or didn’t register some stuff (a common enough occurrence for me). For instance, was it explained or suggested why some people
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



People who had some sort of pre-existing mental illness weren’t driven to suicide. We find out because the first people they encounter who are like that, all had been institutionalised. They already were insane and had a coping mechanism which prevented them from topping themselves. Instead it turned them into deciples or servants of the creatures.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2018)

It also



Spoiler



didn't show the baddy



which is a nice touch


----------



## miss direct (Dec 31, 2018)

Me76 said:


> I don't watch Black Mirror so this has passed me by, but is this a show where you make choices that change the story??



Yes, that's exactly the premise of the new episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't bother with Bandersnatch. It's rubbish.


----------



## dervish (Dec 31, 2018)

I quite enjoyed Bandersnatch, at the start I was definitely underwhelmed but it did get better and I think I probably chose most of the paths as I seemed to get stuck in a loop for a while, found two endings, maybe three, but it's not really clear when it jumps back into the story when you die. Will probably have another go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2018)

Yeah, i failed to follow the plot to be honest.
It's no Warlock Of Firetop Mountain


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, i failed to follow the plot to be honest.
> It's Warlock Of Firetop Mountain


Me neither. I was wondering whether it was my fault for choosing the least entertaining path or whether the episode was just rubbish.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2018)

it didn't finish properly, or rather it kept going back to other paths, which i wasn't interested in. it's all very well holding fingers in different pages of a book to follow different paths, but it's too tedious to do so for something that should only last an hour. there seemed to be five hours worth of stuff to get through if you watched it all - fuck that


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 31, 2018)

sheothebudworths said:


> Well cos it was first up on the new releases and.._it's Xmas_, so lots of people sat about with time to watch something, sorta thing!
> 
> I also watched the whole series of Murder Mountain (which WAS interesting - I was entirely unaware of the 'Emerald Triangle' but I Google earthed the fuck out of the place after and...yep, still going strong!  ) and have just started on series 3 of Wanted.
> 
> Very glad to hear there's more Ozark coming.


I've just started Murder Mountain. Absolutely fascinating stuff!! I had no idea about this area either.

ETA: the irony does seem to be lost on some of the original growers that they say they went to live there to get away from the terrible commercial world but then embraced exactly that with both hands when the opportunity to sell weed presented itself.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 1, 2019)

I just watched Ghost Stories and thought it was genuinely brilliant - cannot recommend highly enough.

Properly creepy and scary - I gasped out loud at least twice - and superb performances from Paul Whitehouse, Martin Freemen and Alex Lawther (who I remember from the Shut Up and Dance episode of Black Mirror - he's one to watch I feel).


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2019)

Brand new series of A Series of Unfortunate Events is available now


----------



## Mab (Jan 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Actually....that might be one of the things that annoyed me from the start.
> 
> "I wonder why it's called Birdbox?"
> 
> Oh look....she's putting some birds in a box...I wonder if that will have some sort of mahoosive significance later on? Bah.



Usually stay away from American films but it was canary in a coal mine kinda lame. Would rather see is it The Quit? Though may be too scary for me


----------



## Mab (Jan 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I just watched Ghost Stories and thought it was genuinely brilliant - cannot recommend highly enough.
> 
> Properly creepy and scary - I gasped out loud at least twice - and superb performances from Paul Whitehouse, Martin Freemen and Alex Lawther (who I remember from the Shut Up and Dance episode of Black Mirror - he's one to watch I feel).


I want to watch it too, but is it really really scary. I’m serial I don’t do well with too scary. There’s no knives going into bodies and stuff? I appreciate good an spookie like The Green Man and The Others but can’t take guts and gratuitous inerads ya know what I mean. Thanks


----------



## miss direct (Jan 2, 2019)

Watched Birdbox last night. A few comments:

Why do films and series show violence so graphically these days? I'm sure it never used to be like this. I'm not a wimp but don't really need to see people dying or being killed in HD. 

I wanted to know more about the blind people.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 2, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Watched Birdbox last night. A few comments:
> 
> Why do films and series show violence so graphically these days? I'm sure it never used to be like this. I'm not a wimp but don't really need to see people dying or being killed in HD.
> 
> I wanted to know more about the blind people.



Not sure about the film in question but violence has been graphic for years, iirc. Plenty of films in the late 60s - 70s were quite visceral. And later, when _Goodfellas_ came out, I remember several people walking out due to the violence. I'm not a wimp either but there were scenes in Scorsese's follow up _Casino_ that were really unpleasant.

I reckon pre-Hayes Code, there were probably scenes of graphic violence that caused a stir back in the day. Reno would know better than I on this...


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Watched Birdbox last night. A few comments:
> 
> Why do films and series show violence so graphically these days? I'm sure it never used to be like this. I'm not a wimp but don't really need to see people dying or being killed in HD.
> 
> I wanted to know more about the blind people.



If anything, most horror films are less violent now than they were in the 70s and 80s, because many of them try to get a PG-13 rating to reach a wider audience. I didn’t find Bird Box excessively violent, but then I do watch a lot of horror.

There is a common misperception about HD showing you more than you’ve ever seen before. Conventional 35mm film, which is what almost every film since the 1910s got shot on, has higher definition than the HD you get on Netflix. The only thing HD does is to give you an image which is truer to what you’d see at the cinema. As our TV sets are getting larger, Standard Definition (non-HD TV, DVDs) has started to look ropey.

Did we really need to know more about the blind people ?



Spoiler



Considering the premise it’s obvious why in this new world where being able to see will kill you, they’d be at an advantage. All we need to know is that Sandy and kids will be safer with them.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 2, 2019)

Reno said:


> If anything, most horror films are less violent now than they were in the 70s and 80s, because many of them try to get a PG-13 rating to reach a wider audience. I didn’t find Bird Box excessively violent, but then I do watch a lot of horror.
> 
> There is a common misperception about HD showing you more than you’ve ever seen before. Conventional 35mm film, which is what almost every film since the 1910s got shot on, has higher definition than the HD you get on Netflix. The only thing HD does is to give you an image which is truer to what you’d see at the cinema. As our TV sets are getting larger, Standard Definition (non-HD TV, DVDs) has started to look ropey.
> 
> ...



I suppose I used to watch a lot of horror films, which for the most part didn't show everything, just tried to be spooky with music and tension. 

Was only half serious about the HD. I do have a much larger TV than I ever did growing up though. 



Spoiler



I thought the idea of a world inhabited by blind people was more interesting than a monster killing people who sees it.


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the idea of a world inhabited by blind people was more interesting than a monster killing people who sees it.


That's already been done and proved to be rather dull:

Blindness (2008 film) - Wikipedia

Day of the Triffids by John Wyndham (adapted three times, one film, two TV series) also deals with a  post apocalyptic world where most people are blind, but that has the reverse premise of Bird Box. The blind people are in danger from monsters because they can't see.


----------



## marshall (Jan 2, 2019)

Another vote for Murder Mountain. I was already aware of Humboldt County, but didn't realise just how remote, lawless and, at one point, idyllic it was, fascinating, terrifying too, but love the fact that there are still communities out there who try and go their own way.

Liked the use of the word 'trimmigants' too.  Although you'd have to be a little nuts to go up there looking for a job at harvest time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 2, 2019)

I did enjoy The Ballad of Buster Scruggs although, and as a bonus, a second viewing will be required.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2019)

Mab said:


> I want to watch it too, but is it really really scary. I’m serial I don’t do well with too scary. There’s no knives going into bodies and stuff? I appreciate good an spookie like The Green Man and The Others but can’t take guts and gratuitous inerads ya know what I mean. Thanks


No guts or gratuitous innards. No knives, axes or chainsaws. It's not scary like that. It's old fashioned ghost story spooky. But like REALLY spooky! It's very creative with music and the way it's shot and edited and the really great performances create the scariness rather than lots of blood.

I haven't been so unsettled by a bit of movement under a sheet for a very long time


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 2, 2019)

I saw it when it was a play.  Wasn't impressed but thought at the time it would have been better as a film.  I'll give it a look


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I saw it when it was a play.  Wasn't impressed but thought at the time it would have been better as a film.  I'll give it a look


I didn't know it was a play until Reno mentioned it. I imagine the film will be a little bit spoilt for you as you will know how it ends.


----------



## Reno (Jan 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I didn't know it was a play until Reno mentioned it. I imagine the film will be a little bit spoilt for you as you will know how it ends.


I didn’t remember much of the play. I stupidly had three pints before the theatre. As soon as the play started I urgently had to go for a piss but the rows were so narrow, I couldn’t get out. So I mostly sat there trying not to wee myself.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 2, 2019)

Reno said:


> I didn’t remember much of the play. I stupidly had three pints before the theatre. As soon as the play started I urgently had to go for a piss but the rows were so narrow, I couldn’t get out. So I mostly sat there trying not to wee myself.


We've all been there 

Worst one for me is after I'd queued for hours to get a ticket to see one of my idols, John Waters, being interviewed at the South Bank and then drank 3 pints before the show. I was so dying for a pee all the way through that I couldn't concentrate at all and couldn't remember a thing about it afterwards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2019)

I remember having five pints of Guinness on a sixth form field trip to the theatre to watch Hamlet in Newcastle. Teachers made the mistake of letting us roam free for a couple of hours beforehand. Cue a dozen or so very uncomfortable teenagers squirming in their seats, though that would probably have happened anyway cos Shakespeare


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I remember having five pints of Guinness on a sixth form field trip to the theatre to watch Hamlet in Newcastle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2019)

how dare you! I was telling the truth - I doubt he was!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 2, 2019)

Wanted to watch A Quiet Place.  It showed up in the search.   But it wasn't there.  So,  watch Hush instead.   Really enjoyed it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2019)

Having read the Grappler Baki manga I decided to check out the anime (just called Baki) which is on Netflix at the moment. Don't bother, it's terrible. The manga is massively OTT and simultaneously hugely geeky with its obsession with martial arts styles, but the anime just tries to replicate the OTT nature and ends up boring you (I literally fell asleep during one episode). Also the art is awful.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2019)

I am three quarters of the way through second series of Grace and Frankie after watching it for two days.  Really enjoying it.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 3, 2019)

I watched something called Cargo last night. Same old grim end of the world scenario with unnecessary gruesome scenes.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2019)

marshall said:


> Another vote for Murder Mountain.


I shall look for it later


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2019)

miss direct said:


> I watched something called Cargo last night. Same old grim end of the world scenario with unnecessary gruesome scenes.


Sorry to break it to you but in zombie  movies, gruesome scenes are essential and by their very nature they about the apocalypse. You may just as well be complaining about romance and comedy in romantic comedies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 3, 2019)

Ghost Story - entertains for a bit, but it does not deliver. I get that it is trying to be an old school horror anthology film, but many of those were pretty hit and miss. The story that strings the three short stories together starts off interesting, but then spins into a twist that was just not that interesting or original. I enjoyed the performances, there were some laughs, some good bumps in the night, but it wasn't anything special.

Bandersnatch - kept me occupied and entertained for a couple of hours, it's a fun gimmick that isn't as clever as it thinks, much like Brooker's whole career.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 3, 2019)

Whoever recommended dumpling is not getting a Christmas card. And is going to hell.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 4, 2019)

Marie Kondo's tidying up program is brilliant and addictive.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 4, 2019)

8115 said:


> Marie Kondo's tidying up program is brilliant and addictive.



I'm going to watch this over the weekend. I hope to be inspired to clean. And to enjoy it.


----------



## Mab (Jan 4, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No guts or gratuitous innards. No knives, axes or chainsaws. It's not scary like that. It's old fashioned ghost story spooky. But like REALLY spooky! It's very creative with music and the way it's shot and edited and the really great performances create the scariness rather than lots of blood.
> 
> I haven't been so unsettled by a bit of movement under a sheet for a very long time


Thanks so much Mrs. Miggins now I will give it a go


----------



## sojourner (Jan 4, 2019)

Ooo nice one Mrs Miggins  - I bloody love a good ghost story, so have put that on my list


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 4, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Ooo nice one Mrs Miggins  - I bloody love a good ghost story, so have put that on my list


Hope you like it! There's a few people here who don't rate it but I loved it.


----------



## Reno (Jan 5, 2019)

Finally got round to watching Roma last night, for some reason Netflix had problems loading it on previous attempts and then I had a houseguest.

After a few big budget movies (Children of Men, the best Harry Potter movie, Gravity) Alfonso Cuarón returned to Mexico make a more intimate film along the lines of Y Tu Mamá También, based on his own childhood. With Hollywood having abandoned more artistically ambitious films and mid-budget dramas, Netflix and Amazon are stepping into the gap to produce this type of film.

All the acclaim Roma is getting is deserved but I can also see why it’s been recommended to try and seek out a cinema screening. It’s a longish, amituous film which takes its time to weave its spell, beautifully shot by the director Cuarón himself in widescreen and b&w. Any sort of narrative momentum doesn’t kick in till an hour into the film, so Roma is a film less suited than most to watch casually while fiddling around with a smart phone.

Both intimate and epic the film observes a year in the life of a maid to a middle class family in early 70s Mexico City. One thing Cuarón has brought to the film despite its intimate focus, is his experience with working on a large scale. The scenes of bustling city life in 70s Mexico City are hugely impressive. Most of the film consists of small moments till in the second half its protagonist gets caught up in a notorious, historical event and the film expands in scale.

What is the films most impressive feature is that just in terms of film-making it may the most ambitious film of the year and yet its artistry never overwhelms the intimate story at its centre. The camera work and all the stuff which goes on in the frame are astounding but the film never looses focus and it never feels like Cuarón is showing off. It is the type of movie that used to get made in the 70s, an intimate art house film on an impressive scale. Seemingly not much happens and yet by the end everything has happened.

I will go watch this again at the theatre if I can still get to a screening in Berlin.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 5, 2019)

kropotkin said:


> Whoever recommended dumpling is not getting a Christmas card. And is going to hell.


Heehee. I did say it might just appeal to me cos it's a situation I've been in as I suspected it might be more schmaltzy than a bowl of chicken soup. Apparently it is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 5, 2019)

"Christine" starring Rebecca Hall who gives a fantastic performance in the true story of a very troubled local news reporter in 1970s Florida.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 5, 2019)

Reno said:


> Roma is a film less suited than most to watch casually while fiddling around with a smart phone.



What kind of cunt does that, anyways? Worse than Hitler


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 5, 2019)

Thimble Queen said:


> I'm going to watch this over the weekend. I hope to be inspired to clean. And to enjoy it.


Please report back


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2019)

*Ayotzinapa*

Documentary about the disappearance of 43 trainee teachers in Mexico a few years back.

Grim, but essential viewing.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 5, 2019)

It's Always Sunny, S13 due tomorrow, or midnight maybe?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 6, 2019)

Reno said:


> Finally got round to watching Roma last night, for some reason Netflix had problems loading it on previous attempts and then I had a houseguest.
> 
> After a few big budget movies (Children of Men, the best Harry Potter movie, Gravity) Alfonso Cuarón returned to Mexico make a more intimate film along the lines of Y Tu Mamá También, based on his own childhood. With Hollywood having abandoned more artistically ambitious films and mid-budget dramas, Netflix and Amazon are stepping into the gap to produce this type of film.
> 
> ...



I read a review of this today, which was as effusive as yours , didn't realise it was on Netflix.   Excited


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 6, 2019)

Split arrived on Netflix yesterday. James McAvoy plays a man with 23 different personalities who kidnaps and imprisons three teenage girls in an isolated underground facility.

I enjoyed it.

It's based in the same universe as Unbreakable, and a new film is out shortly with James McAvoy, Samuel L Jackson and Bruce Willis all reprising their roles.

I suppose these films are an alternative take on the X-men idea of people developing powers in a society that is not ready to accept them...and what that drives those individuals to do when they feel outcast.

Split's main character has 23 personalities all dealing with that, plus a 24th that is developing and becoming more dominant over them all.

I am looking forward to the next film out this month I think...


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 6, 2019)

Reno said:


> Finally got round to watching Roma last night, for some reason Netflix had problems loading it on previous attempts and then I had a houseguest.
> 
> After a few big budget movies (Children of Men, the best Harry Potter movie, Gravity) Alfonso Cuarón returned to Mexico make a more intimate film along the lines of Y Tu Mamá También, based on his own childhood. With Hollywood having abandoned more artistically ambitious films and mid-budget dramas, Netflix and Amazon are stepping into the gap to produce this type of film.
> 
> ...




Watched this today thanks to your post, thoroughly enjoyed it. Was pretty much mesmerised. I needed a distraction and to have some enforced relaxing time so sat down and put this on.
Many thanks!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 6, 2019)

*The Captive* - a thriller directed by Atom Egoyan. If you like his style, which I do, then you'll probably like it too. Slow paced, sparse on the dialogue front, odd little details, dramatic music, a little bit twisted. That kind of thing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> *The Captive* - a thriller directed by Atom Egoyan. If you like his style, which I do, then you'll probably like it too. Slow paced, sparse on the dialogue front, odd little details, dramatic music, a little bit twisted. That kind of thing.


I thought Reynolds and Enos worked hard, but ultimately I don't think the whole chopped up timeline stuff did it any favours. Can't quite put my finger on exactly why I felt it was so meh, but meh it was for me.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 6, 2019)

shifting gears said:


> It's Always Sunny, S13 due tomorrow, or midnight maybe?



WHY IS IT NOT HERE YET???


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 6, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought Reynolds and Enos worked hard, but ultimately I don't think the whole chopped up timeline stuff did it any favours. Can't quite put my finger on exactly why I felt it was so meh, but meh it was for me.


Fair enough. I don't think it's the best film ever but I do like the way Atom Egoyan tells a story.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 7, 2019)

souljacker said:


> WHY IS IT NOT HERE YET???



Fucked if I know [emoji35]

Wankers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fair enough. I don't think it's the best film ever but I do like the way Atom Egoyan tells a story.


'People politely having different opinions about a film' - IT WILL NEVER CATCH ON


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## shifting gears (Jan 7, 2019)

shifting gears said:


> It's Always Sunny, S13 due tomorrow, or midnight maybe?



It's up!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hope you like it! There's a few people here who don't rate it but I loved it.


We absolutely LOVED it Mrs Miggins   Proper shit ourselves haha  Fantastic storytelling 

We had to watch a fair bit of the Young Offenders afterwards though to try and ward off nightmares. Me and himself are fucking terrible for reacting badly to scary stuff, in our sleep


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2019)

The Innocent Man, docuseries written by John Grisham about the rape and murder of two women in Oklahoma and the absolutely staggering investigations and convictions that followed. It's one of those that keeps you watching "just one more episode" until 4am. 

Six parts though, so I got impatient and googled the case after the 3rd episode.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The Innocent Man, docuseries written by John Grisham about the rape and murder of two women in Oklahoma and the absolutely staggering investigations and convictions that followed. It's one of those that keeps you watching "just one more episode" until 4am.
> 
> Six parts though, so I got impatient and googled the case after the 3rd episode.



I've read the book. It's pretty fucked up. It's a considerably more clear cut miscarriage of justice than making a murderer.


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2019)

Half way through S13 of Always Sunny. Pretty enjoyable but no outstanding or standout episodes so far. However I am very pleased to see Dennis has (so far at least) featured a lot more than the noises made by actors before the series came out had led me to believe. From what they were saying I got the impression he was going to do a few short cameos in a few episodes. 

I do remember someone saying ITT there is one episode they thought was among the all-time greats, so I look forward to that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> Half way through S13 of Always Sunny. Pretty enjoyable but no outstanding or standout episodes so far. However I am very pleased to see Dennis has (so far at least) featured a lot more than the noises made by actors before the series came out had led me to believe. From what they were saying I got the impression he was going to do a few short cameos in a few episodes.
> 
> I do remember someone saying ITT there is one episode they thought was among the all-time greats, so I look forward to that.


ITT?


----------



## T & P (Jan 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> ITT?


‘In this thread’


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> ‘In this thread’


Blimey. How lazy!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 10, 2019)

For those, like me, who think The Punisher is great.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> I do remember someone saying ITT there is one episode they thought was among the all-time greats, so I look forward to that.



The gang win the super bowl 2 parter is one of the greats IMO.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 11, 2019)

Next episode of The Good Place is finally here.

It's a good one.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Next episode of The Good Place is finally here.
> 
> It's a good one.


I need to wait until they're all there.  Are they going to be drip feeding?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 12, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I need to wait until they're all there.  Are they going to be drip feeding?


It's once a week, not a Netflix original sadly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

Roma - absolutely spellbinding - gutted I couldn't see this at the cinema - the sound design alone, let alone the photography, must make it worth the effort. Luminously beautiful photography, some astonishing and naturalistic acting and some mind-boggling technical trickery that I cannot fathom - you can't really spot anything like CGI in the film, but there must have been quite a bit of it. I don't know how they managed the many street scenes full of people and cars and buildings. Stunning.
It's a very human film - apart from a dramatic demonstration scene, the film focuses on quite mundane events within a family - but such particular events in a family are made universal in this story - one particular scene is so emotional and intense that it's almost unbearable to watch. 
This film could have done with 80% less dogshit, mind. Beautifully filmed dogshit though, granted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

Really quite cross that I couldn't see this at the cinema. I know it's a Netflix Original, but it wasn't just that this made the theatrical release more limited, but I gather that the film could only play at certain cinemas as most didn't have the right sound system for it


----------



## Reno (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Roma - absolutely spellbinding - gutted I couldn't see this at the cinema - the sound design alone, let alone the photography, must make it worth the effort. Luminously beautiful photography, some astonishing and naturalistic acting and some mind-boggling technical trickery that I cannot fathom - you can't really spot anything like CGI in the film, but there must have been quite a bit of it. I don't know how they managed the many street scenes full of people and cars and buildings. Stunning.
> It's a very human film - apart from a dramatic demonstration scene, the film focuses on quite mundane events within a family - but such particular events in a family are made universal in this story - one particular scene is so emotional and intense that it's almost unbearable to watch.
> This film could have done with 80% less dogshit, mind. Beautifully filmed dogshit though, granted.


There is a fair amount of CGI in the film and you’d be surprised how much CGI in movies you don’t spot.

Of course you know its CGI if you see something that can’t be real, but compositing or creating digital environments in a real world context should be invisible unless done poorly. Cuarón is a technical perfectionist and innovator and really knows how to use effects. I’ve worked with a digital model maker who worked on Gravity and she said the amount of detailing he demanded was insane.

David Fincher also uses an incredible amount of CGI in his movies and TV series to enhance environments, which is invisible:



I once stayed with a friend and his parents in Australia. They were a well off family but they let the dog shit all round their pool and they didn’t pick it up for ages, which I found unbearable. Roma brought all of that back. Must have been an autobiographical detail of Cuarón’s childhood.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2019)

Ooo I might give that a go then Orang Utan , was wondering if it'd be any good. We're in the middle of The First on 4OD though so gonna finish that first.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Ooo I might give that a go then Orang Utan , was wondering if it'd be any good. We're in the middle of The First on 4OD though so gonna finish that first.


Try and get rid of any distractions while watching it - I had to watch it two parts cos even with my phone switched off, I got distracted. That could say more about me than owt else, mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

Reno said:


> There is a fair amount of CGI in the film and you’d be surprised how much CGI in movies you don’t spot.
> 
> Of course you know its CGI if you see something that can’t be real, but compositing or creating digital environments in a real world context should be invisible unless done poorly. Cuarón is a technical perfectionist and innovator and really knows how to use effects. I’ve worked with a digital model maker who worked on Gravity and she said the amount of detailing he demanded was insane.
> 
> ...



Aye, I was aware that a lot of background stuff is CGI and it it's good you won't spot it. Cheaper than set dressing I suppose. There's a lot of it Boardwalk Empire I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

Spoiler



wtf was going on with the stuffed dogs' heads in the holiday home? Is it meant to be macabre and disturbing? Or is it some cultural Mexican thing?{/spoiler]


----------



## magneze (Jan 12, 2019)

The Foreigner
Very entertaining Jackie Chan film with Pierce Brosnan as Gerry Adams, sorry, a fictional politician. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Reno (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> wtf was going on with the stuffed dogs' heads in the holiday home? Is it meant to be macabre and disturbing? Or is it some cultural Mexican thing?{/spoiler]





Spoiler



I know of people who’ve had their beloved pets stuffed after they died and I suppose it’s what they did. They were the rich relatives, who could afford to have that done.

While I don’t think it’s a specifically Mexican tradition, it may have to do with the general attitude towards death in Mexican culture. Mexicans honour their dead by reminding themselves of the physical reality of death (as in Day of the Dead), something which is a taboo in our society. So I can see why they would mount their former pooches on the wall and don’t think of it as macabre.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 12, 2019)

magneze said:


> The Foreigner
> Mildly diverting Pierce Brosnan film, with Jackie Chan as Jackie Chan, sorry, a fictional version of Jackie Chan. Barely worth a watch.



FTFY


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2019)

Reno said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



that makes sense. I can dig stuffing your pet, but it was the manner of it that disturbed me - heads on plaques like hunting trophies rather than dear departed family member.


----------



## Reno (Jan 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that makes sense. I can dig stuffing your pet, but it was the manner of it that disturbed me - heads on plaques like hunting trophies rather than dear departed family member.



I think Cuarón uses the image as a surreal sight-gag to satirise the excesses of the rich. It’s a moment which feels like a homage to Buñuel, who of course had a long career in Mexico and who made surreal satires about the rich. The Film Comment podcast had an episode on Roma with a Mexican film critic who said that Mexico is a country where the surreal is the norm and you constantly come across bizarre sights. He also said Roma is seen as being far more political in Mexico than over here.


----------



## T & P (Jan 12, 2019)

Titans. Despite growing increasingly bored with the ever-expanding superhero genre, decided to give this a go, and the first two episodes have been rather enjoyable.

Much grittier than your average DC staple, nearly as dark and violent as Gotham in fact, which was a pleasant surprise given that it is based on Teen Titans. Let’s just say that Robin has become rather more ruthless on his own than during his days as Batman’s sidekick.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 13, 2019)

Also think Roma was beautifully shot-but I thought the political message was ambiguous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Also think Roma was beautifully shot-but I thought the political message was ambiguous.


Aye, there's a lot to be said about class and gender in that film, though I think it is rather fudged. It's really got under my skin though, been pondering it a lot today.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2019)

One of the many things I liked about Roma was that it made many political points in a rather understated way and what it thankfully didn't have was _a political message. _The entire film is about Cuarón's ambivalence about his upbringing.

I don't think it fudged anything unless you wanted a more polemical film out of this, which it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 13, 2019)

Just read this: 
Oscar contender Roma stirs up nostalgia and guilt in Mexico’s middle class


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Just read this:
> Oscar contender Roma stirs up nostalgia and guilt in Mexico’s middle class


Any childhood reminiscence can be accused of "stirring up nostalgia". I think it's debatable just how nostalgic the film is. It has an dysfunctional family at its center and depicts a notorious massacre. I certainly don't think Roma can't be accused of being sentimental.

It's an art house film and by its very nature that will appeal to a middle class audience.

These are the two worst accusations the article comes up with and both aren't exactly insightful. The Guardian picks and chooses a few statements to string them together into something rather empty. The most important thing to take away is:

_“It’s not a lecturing film,” he said. “In Mexican cinema … the poor are noble and the rich are bastards. Roma is very fresh in this regard. It’s not vilifying the employers. These are all well-rounded human beings, and that makes this film so innovative.”
_
I’d say 90% of the article praises the film’s politics.

It's not a the "heroes and villains" narrative a more polemical film would have come up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2019)

surprised no one's mentioned bad blood with kim coates out of sons of anarchy in it.


----------



## magneze (Jan 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> surprised no one's mentioned bad blood with kim coates out of sons of anarchy in it.


Is it any good?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 13, 2019)

magneze said:


> Is it any good?


yes


----------



## 8115 (Jan 13, 2019)

Food, Booze and Tattoos is great if you like that sort of thing (which I do).


----------



## iona (Jan 13, 2019)

Clean bed sheets

Got everything done at work and left on time

Got lots done this morning, went shopping on the way home and hoovered and put a wash on when I got in so now I'm going to do nothing before bed except watch crap on netflix and microwave something for tea


----------



## T & P (Jan 13, 2019)

Titans gets markedly better from ep 3 (not that the first two were bad imo) so to those who have watched one or two episodes and are in two minds about it i’d recommend carrying on.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Titans gets markedly better from ep 3 (not that the first two were bad imo) so to those who have watched one or two episodes and are in two minds about it i’d recommend carrying on.


Oh I'm enjoying it.  It certainly won't be everyone's cup of tea.

Episode 4 is a bit weird but 5 is great.


----------



## T & P (Jan 13, 2019)

More swearing than even Gotham


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> More swearing than even Gotham


Yeah it has a target audience, I'm in the venn diagram of that.

but I have to stress I've watched nearly 250 episodes of the kids cartoon Teen Titans Go! (please watch all of this) and it's my favourite of all time (Yes I'm including PowerPuffs and Fairly Odds and obviously Dexter) so I'm giving this one some leeway.  Raven isn't as good, Starfire isn't as good, BeastBoy isn't as good and Robin definitely isn't as good.  But they are all their own thing in this doing a variation, I appreciate that.

There's nothing else good on just now, this is a fine binge in 4k HDR.  I'll be finished by tuesday probably.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2019)

If you want a film from. Mexico whose message is unambiguously political watch Ayotzinapa as I recommended upthread.

The subtitles downplay some of the most explicitly political language used but it's still pretty fucking blunt.

And necessary.

It's not pleasant watching though.


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> If you want a film from. Mexico whose message is unambiguously political watch Ayotzinapa as I recommended upthread.
> 
> The subtitles downplay some of the most explicitly political language used but it's still pretty fucking blunt.
> 
> ...


I remember the case, it was horrendous. There are at least four documentaries based on it though, all with “Ayotzinapa” in the title, but none of them just called that.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2019)

Reno said:


> I remember the case, it was horrendous. There are at least four documentaries based on it though, all with Ayotzinapa in the title.


This one is on Netflix at the moment


----------



## Reno (Jan 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> This one is on Netflix at the moment


Not on Germany.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2019)

Reno said:


> Not on Germany.



Ah.

It's this one.

Ayotzinapa, El paso de la Tortuga (2018)         - IMDb


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 13, 2019)

The Last Man On The Moon. Documentary film about the last man on the moon, surprisingly. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 13, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> The Last Man On The Moon. Documentary film about the last man on the moon, surprisingly. Enjoyed it.


Cheers. Was looking for something to watch tonight. That'll do nicely. 

Can anyone recommend any other space exploration films (not sci-fi) along the lines of Apollo 13 and The Right Stuff?


----------



## Supine (Jan 13, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers. Was looking for something to watch tonight. That'll do nicely.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other space exploration films (not sci-fi) along the lines of Apollo 13 and The Right Stuff?



First Man is the obvious one from this year


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 13, 2019)

Looking forward to this on Friday.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2019)

Cheers for the recommendation of Roma, Orang Utan  - we watched it last night. Sumptuous, right from the very first scene. Absolutely loved it, and yes - the sounds!!  We couldn't stop talking about it afterwards.

A documentary about Victor Jara came up after it too - which we obviously watched. That was also excellent - Remastered I think it was called.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2019)

Reno and krtek a houby also recommended, i think.
If i get a chance to see this again at the cinema, I'm going to jump at it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2019)

Well thank you to them both too, but it was your post about it that made me want to watch it


----------



## T & P (Jan 14, 2019)

Has anyone checked out Sex Education yet? It appears to have good write-ups.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2019)

T & P said:


> Has anyone checked out Sex Education yet? It appears to have good write-ups.


A lot of people online seem to be weirded out by it as it appears to be set in an American school, but with British kids


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> A lot of people online seem to be weirded out by it as it appears to be set in an American school, but with British kids


And is about sex.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> And is about sex.


That's not particularly American though. Lots of American and British TV covers that. I was talking about the clothing and sets - Letterman jackets and lockers in corridors


----------



## T & P (Jan 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> A lot of people online seem to be weirded out by it as it appears to be set in an American school, but with British kids


 Just started the first episode and it seems to be an indeterminate place, with a blend/ hint of various locations or countries. British accents and cars, American/ Canadian looking school and houses. But I have no issue at all with that.

Incidentally the era this is set in appears to be equally ambiguous. They have mobile phones and internet but the looks and the cars look from the 1990s. Rather like Archer, if ever watched that. Again, I have no issue with this this deliberate inconsistency.

Anyway, watching the first episode and so far pretty watchable.


----------



## hegley (Jan 14, 2019)

It was filmed in Wales.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> The Last Man On The Moon. Documentary film about the last man on the moon, surprisingly. Enjoyed it.


Cheers 23, this was excellent. Top bloke. Docs like these make you realise what exceptional individuals these blokes were. 

There are still 4 moonwalkers left alive, Buzz Aldrin, Dave Scott, Charles Duke, and Harrison Schmitt, all in their mid-late 80s. Fingers crossed they all get to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the first moon landing this year (July 21st).


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 15, 2019)

Reno said:


> One of the many things I liked about Roma was that it made many political points in a rather understated way and what it thankfully didn't have was _a political message. _The entire film is about Cuarón's ambivalence about his upbringing.
> 
> I don't think it fudged anything unless you wanted a more polemical film out of this, which it wasn't meant to be.


I think the most part of why it is seen as politically important in mexico is just the fact of having an indigenous actor playing an indigenous main character in a film, but that not being made a big deal of particularly and just being part of the story.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 15, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Cheers 23, this was excellent. Top bloke. Docs like these make you realise what exceptional individuals these blokes were.
> 
> There are still 4 moonwalkers left alive, Buzz Aldrin, Dave Scott, Charles Duke, and Harrison Schmitt, all in their mid-late 80s. Fingers crossed they all get to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the first moon landing this year (July 21st).


Yeah it was very good, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2019)

Well, we’re two thirds into Sex Education and thoroughly enjoying it. It’s not amazing, but still very watchable and at times properly funny.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well, we’re two thirds into Sex Education and thoroughly enjoying it....


Said the whole world.

Anyway.. I did not like the last episode of Titans (because it didn't do what I wanted it to do).

But eps 5,6,7,8 and 9 were really good.  One of them was about two minor characters I didn't have much time for but which turned out to be surprisingly good.

You could probably just jump in at episode 5, you're not really missing anything.


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Said the whole world.
> 
> Anyway.. I did not like the last episode of Titans (because it didn't do what I wanted it to do).
> 
> ...


We finished Titans and completely agree. I had expected a cliffhanger or two but wanted some degree of resolution to some of the subplots. But as the last episode progressed and it became obvious the story was going to take up most of it, I realised they were going to leave us high and dry.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> We finished Titans and completely agree. I had expected a cliffhanger or two but wanted some degree of resolution to some of the subplots. But as the last episode progressed and it became obvious the story was going to take up most of it, I realised they were going to leave us high and dry.


Yeah...the only time in my life I've been disappointed to see Batman.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 17, 2019)

Watching Season 3 of Fargo. Loving it.

I'd watched half the first episode a while back and couldn't get with it, so I gave it another go, and from episode 2 onwards it's smack back in that familiar universe...with added cartoons and Billy Bob Thornton narrating peter and the wolf.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Watching Season 3 of Fargo. Loving it.
> 
> I'd watched half the first episode a while back and couldn't get with it, so I gave it another go, and from episode 2 onwards it's smack back in that familiar universe...with added cartoons and Billy Bob Thornton narrating peter and the wolf.


I wish I could watch it all again, with fresh eyes. It is seriously one of the best things I have EVER seen.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2019)

chilango said:


> If you want a film from. Mexico whose message is unambiguously political watch Ayotzinapa as I recommended upthread.
> 
> The subtitles downplay some of the most explicitly political language used but it's still pretty fucking blunt.
> 
> ...


watched now... yes it's bleak... appropriate I watched on the same night this story broke El Chapo 'paid $100m bribe to ex-president'


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 17, 2019)

Right...tomorrow we've got Star Trek, Good Place and Punisher (whole season).

Punisher season 2 will most likely be the last ever netflix marvel.


----------



## T & P (Jan 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Right...tomorrow we've got Star Trek, Good Place and Punisher (whole season).
> 
> Punisher season 2 will most likely be the last ever netflix marvel.


Interesting episode of The Good Place. One ep to go so clearly setting things up for a fourth season.

I had hoped that 



Spoiler



the new human residents would be played by top-drawer actors but judging by the brief reveal of the first one, I guess not. Which could be a good thing, as it is far less likely the main characters will be replaced or written off by a new set of humans.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Interesting episode of The Good Place. One ep to go so clearly setting things up for a fourth season.
> 
> I had hoped that
> 
> ...


Well yeah I was thinking that but more funnily/interestingly 


Spoiler



Eleanor is taking Michael's place...a wonderful redirection


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2019)

Only just got round to Maniac. We're 5? 6? episodes in and it's fantastic. His mother


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 19, 2019)

We're really enjoying Dogs of Berlin. It's a cop show based around the murder of a football star, with nazi/Turkish gangland and sports betting/corruption themes. The subtitles are a bit fast but it's really nicely filmed, more intelligent than this type of show usually is, and has some great characters.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 19, 2019)

Watched the Fyre festival documentary yesterday. It's a must see....I don't know where to start, it's probably the definition of a clusterfuck.



Spoiler



I hadn't realised he was still at it while on bail. I was prepared to think everyone was blaming him because they'd been had over until then.


----------



## Reno (Jan 20, 2019)

Also watched the Fyre docu. I wished it had gotten to a point where the attendees were forced to eat each other the survive, alas they got off too easy. Very entertaining and great Schadenfreude telly till it gets to the local contractors who got fucked over.


----------



## dervish (Jan 21, 2019)

Really enjoyed the Fyre documentary. It was weird watching it almost shouting at the screen about how "this is never going to work, cut your losses!!!" to the crew then them explaining why they carried on when they knew it was already a clusterfuck and only going to get worse. I had absolutely no sympathy for the attendees though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 21, 2019)

*Abducted in Plain Sight*
Absolutely mad story of a little girl who was abducted from her family and how the perpetrator manipulated them all.

*Catwalk - tales from the cat show circuit*
A peek at Canadian cat botherers

*Gray State*
An interesting and very sad documentary about a man who wanted to make a movie.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 21, 2019)

I really enjoyed the Fyre doc too. I felt incredibly sorry for the islanders and also for the employees left with hundreds of thousands of debt.

I had a slightest snippet of sympathy for the attendees until the stories of the first night when 1 woman stole a whole pallet load of bog paper and a bunch of lads decided they didn't want to have neighbours so went and slashed all the tents next to theirs. Utter cunts.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone else seen Sex Education? Been watching it.

Pretty heartfelt, funny and entertaining for all its cliches and cringey moments. Better than I expected.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2019)

Watched 'Bird Box' the other night, actually enjoyed it more than I expected to having read reviews here. 

Found 'Split' had appeared on the movie list last night - James McAvoy as a multiple personality kidnapper / killer - brilliant acting, definitely worth a watch if you didn't see it at the cinema.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 22, 2019)

I enjoyed Split more than Bird Box


----------



## girasol (Jan 23, 2019)

dervish said:


> Really enjoyed the Fyre documentary. It was weird watching it almost shouting at the screen about how "this is never going to work, cut your losses!!!" to the crew then them explaining why they carried on when they knew it was already a clusterfuck and only going to get worse. I had absolutely no sympathy for the attendees though.



That's on my "List" - glad to read others watched it and enjoyed it.

Will watch it after the last episode of Sex Education, which I think it's one of the best things I watched in a long time!  So much of it is so close to home: 



Spoiler



the mother being compelled to go in her son's room and the feelings of hurt when he pushes her away (I think most parents of teenagers can related to that), the feelings of anger after being attacked for what he was wearing and how that affects his behaviour afterwards (the way society makes us prune ourselves just to fit in and be "normal"), the son who hates his righteous father because he's always criticising him and so much more!!!


 There were a few 'lump in throat' moments 

It was filmed in Wales (Penarth), by the way...  While my rational side would tend to think along these lines, my emotional side got totally sucked in.


----------



## ash (Jan 23, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> *Abducted in Plain Sight*
> Absolutely mad story of a little girl who was abducted from her family and how the perpetrator manipulated them all.
> 
> *Catwalk - tales from the cat show circuit*
> ...


 
Abducted in plain sight was bizarre  I veer between thinking they must be soooo gullible to wondering if there was more to it - they were so pliable

( I don't want to spoil it for anyone and don’t know how to create a spoiler) 

but his relationship with the  parents was bizarre and they seemed more worried about their reputation in the community than safeguarding their daughter...  strange indeed.

Anyway thanks for the mention I wouldn’t have watched otherwise.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2019)

ash said:


> Abducted in plain sight was bizarre  I veer between thinking they must be soooo gullible to wondering if there was more to it - they were so pliable
> 
> ( I don't want to spoil it for anyone and don’t know how to create a spoiler)
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that. I think they were just very, very naive people. Still beggars belief though.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 23, 2019)

Watched Fyre last night. Those people


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 23, 2019)

I caught a bit of Fyre again while at a friends. I'd forgotten this bellend...



Spoiler



The one who didn't want neighbours so set about ripping and ransacking tents 'while his buddies pissed on a few beds'


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2019)

Swimming With Men. Quite lovely, undemanding, with a good message that should be included in more films/tv series.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2019)

Northern Soul. Absolutely fucking brilliant - totally recommended.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 24, 2019)

LA 92

I have no words to describe what I have just watched, nothing has saddened me as much in so many ways in a very long time


----------



## Thora (Jan 24, 2019)

ash said:


> Abducted in plain sight was bizarre  I veer between thinking they must be soooo gullible to wondering if there was more to it - they were so pliable
> 
> ( I don't want to spoil it for anyone and don’t know how to create a spoiler)
> 
> ...


I wondered if there was more to the Mormon angle?


----------



## Looby (Jan 24, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> *Abducted in Plain Sight*
> Absolutely mad story of a little girl who was abducted from her family and how the perpetrator manipulated them all.
> 
> *Catwalk - tales from the cat show circuit*
> ...





ash said:


> Abducted in plain sight was bizarre  I veer between thinking they must be soooo gullible to wondering if there was more to it - they were so pliable
> 
> ( I don't want to spoil it for anyone and don’t know how to create a spoiler)
> 
> ...





Mrs Miggins said:


> I agree with all of that. I think they were just very, very naive people. Still beggars belief though.





Thora said:


> I wondered if there was more to the Mormon angle?


It was so weird and the parents were ridiculously naive at best but I think there’s more to the story. I’m kind of amazed they’re all still talking to each other!


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2019)

Luther. I suspect a superfluous recommendation to most of you, as we seem to be the only people in the land who haven’t watched it yet. But we finally decided to give it a go, and the first two series have been very good. Starting s3 now.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 25, 2019)

Watched an interesting documentary about the Oklahoma City bombing by Timothy Mcveigh which lead me on to watching the American Anarchist documentary about/with William Powell who wrote the Anarchist Cook book. Unexpectedly compelling viewing, came away feeling quite sorry for him. He had a moment of rage at his world and the world around him and wrote it down but instead of everything playing by the rules and it being shed by him along with all the other vestiges of his 19 year old self it became forever available online and is still wreaking havoc.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 25, 2019)

T & P said:


> Luther. I suspect a superfluous recommendation to most of you, as we seem to be the only people in the land who haven’t watched it yet. But we finally decided to give it a go, and the first two series have been very good. Starting s3 now.



We watched it last year. It's really solid. New series was decent too.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 25, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> We watched it last year. It's really solid. New series was decent too.


It's completely bonkers! 

But watchable.

Idris Elba is incredibly watchable


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 25, 2019)

Just watched The Bundy Tapes.

I'm not sure how well it was covered in the media here. I'm always surprised by things that happened in my lifetime that I missed in the news. I was probably out raving while he was in the chair. 

Astounding what he was able to get away with, not just the murders but in the courtroom.


----------



## Supine (Jan 25, 2019)

Atypical is growing on me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2019)

Enjoying the punisher


----------



## 8115 (Jan 25, 2019)

Tried The Punisher, it's ok but I wasn't gripped. Tried Sex Education, didn't quite do it for me.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 25, 2019)

Looking forward to Polar


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 25, 2019)

Decided to give *Titans* a go, up to episode 6 and very pleasantly surprised.

Fun characters, well choreographed fight scenes and the general "Fuck Batman" attitude is refreshing and hard-hitting at times.

Bonus points for a cooking scene set to Thunderstruck.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 26, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> Decided to give *Titans* a go, up to episode 6 and very pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Fun characters, well choreographed fight scenes and the general "Fuck Batman" attitude is refreshing and hard-hitting at times.
> 
> Bonus points for a cooking scene set to Thunderstruck.


Eps 5/6/7/8/9 were the best for me, enjoy 

Also...please check online sites (or Amazon for first 3 seasons) for Teen Titans Go! which is aimed at kids but is a superior product.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 26, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> *Abducted in Plain Sight*
> Absolutely mad story of a little girl who was abducted from her family and how the perpetrator manipulated them



Just watched this!  &  &  in equal measures!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2019)

Call My Agent (Dix Pour Cent in the original French). Very funny and well written series about a French talent agency. Every episode features a real French star. Isabelle Adjani is in one which blew me away!


----------



## petee (Jan 27, 2019)

i've been watching ... um ... father brown. 
not a recommendation, i'm just sayin'.


----------



## dervish (Jan 27, 2019)

Watched the first two episodes of Titans, not especially impressed so far, but as I'm told it gets better I'll persevere.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 27, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Just watched The Bundy Tapes.
> 
> I'm not sure how well it was covered in the media here. I'm always surprised by things that happened in my lifetime that I missed in the news. I was probably out raving while he was in the chair.
> 
> Astounding what he was able to get away with, not just the murders but in the courtroom.


Me too! An amazing story. I thought I mostly knew about Ted Bundy but I most certainly did not. The escapes and the courtroom stuff is all incredible.

I am amazed that it was 1989 before he was finally executed as well. I thought it was all done and dusted in the early 70s.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> *Abducted in Plain Sight*
> Absolutely mad story of a little girl who was abducted from her family and how the perpetrator manipulated them all.





Mr.Bishie said:


> Just watched this!  &  &  in equal measures!



I watched that last night too, very, very weird.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 27, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Watched an interesting documentary about the Oklahoma City bombing by Timothy Mcveigh which lead me on to watching the American Anarchist documentary about/with William Powell who wrote the Anarchist Cook book. Unexpectedly compelling viewing, came away feeling quite sorry for him. He had a moment of rage at his world and the world around him and wrote it down but instead of everything playing by the rules and it being shed by him along with all the other vestiges of his 19 year old self it became forever available online and is still wreaking havoc.


Watched these 2 last night on your recommendation. Both very interesting.

I felt a bit sorry for Powell too as the questioning got very tough and I don't really think it's fair to apportion blame to him for all those events.

Mind you, I didn't feel that sorry for him as he looks like he's done pretty well for himself - sitting in his massive house in France


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mind you, I didn't feel that sorry for him as he looks like he's done pretty well for himself - sitting in his massive house in France



He always was going to though, daddy was in the UN, posh schools and good education (even if it fucked him up)


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I watched that last night too, very, very weird.


This keeps coming up as my number 1 recommendation. Maybe I'll give it a go


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 27, 2019)

New to Luther here & a enjoyable watch.

I watched new season Frankie & Grace where they say Fuck it a lot.

Next is the Fyre Festival doc.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2019)

wiskey said:


> This keeps coming up as my number 1 recommendation. Maybe I'll give it a go



It's worth it. 



moonsi til said:


> Next is the Fyre Festival doc.



That's a classic too. 

I only signed-up to Netflix on Friday, so I could watch that, I've been binge watching stuff & I've hardly moved from the sofa since.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

I binge watched the whole of Murder Mountain last night, interesting if a bit too long and the constant text on screen was irritating as I was trying to do other stuff at the same time so I kept missing it, and when I did see it I couldn't really read it because it was white.... So I'm not sure if I got the whole story but I watched it all.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2019)

How can I prevent Netflix from auto-playing episodes?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 27, 2019)

Just watched Roma. What a beautiful film. 

The tracking shot on the beach as astounding and surely one of the  best one shot takes in film history. Would like to see the behind the scenes of that shot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Just watched Roma. What a beautiful film.
> 
> The tracking shot on the beach as astounding and surely one of the  best one shot takes in film history. Would like to see the behind the scenes of that shot.


It was the one in the woods with the weird family bbq/shoot that got me


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

What's roma about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2019)

wiskey said:


> What's roma about?


It's like a realistic Mary Poppins set in Mexico in the 70s. I'm sure there's a less glib way of describing it though.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's like a realistic Mary Poppins set in Mexico in the 70s. I'm sure there's a less glib way of describing it though.


Cheers. 

It does annoy me that Netflix is so busy playing trailers at you when you don't want it to and it doesn't give you a synopsis of what the programme is about


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Cheers.
> 
> It does annoy me that Netflix is so busy playing trailers at you when you don't want it to and it doesn't give you a synopsis of what the programme is about


Aye, that is annoying


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's like a realistic Mary Poppins set in Mexico in the 70s. I'm sure there's a less glib way of describing it though.


I now feel bad about saying that. It's a serious autobiographical film about a family in Mexico and i should not have minimalised the experiences of the central character, a Mixtec woman employed by an upper middle class family that has split after the father leaves, all of this happening while some serious political repression is happening in the background. So not really like Mary Poppins at all. She may be a magical nanny who saves the children and the family, but the comparison ends there.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

she doesn't fly then? are there penguins wearing bowties?


----------



## D'wards (Jan 27, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It was the one in the woods with the weird family bbq/shoot that got me


The riot filming was superb too. Showing it from an observer's point of view until it broke  into the store. Terrifying.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 27, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just watched this!  &  &  in equal measures!





cupid_stunt said:


> It's worth it.



Woah, I actually don't know what I think  that was completely batshit  the only credible one was the girl herself, both her parents seemed completely self serving ... I'm not sure if I was supposed to be sorry for them, or respect them as fine upstanding members of the community, or see them as just really normal ... But I didn't identify with them at all and if anything they just came across as weak and really stupid... I don't care how well I knew someone if they told me that they needed to cure themselves of an attraction to young girls by laying in bed with a young girl I'd give them short shrift, not allow them to lay alone 4 times a week _with my daughter_ 

And the FBI, they didn't seem all that bothered, how can a 12yo give consent for anything?

Weird, really really weird!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> only signed-up to Netflix on Friday, so I could watch that, I've been binge watching stuff & I've hardly moved from the sofa since.


I signed up for the free trial last week and have binged watched the entire series of Still Game.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 28, 2019)

Re-*Abducted in Plain Sight*


wiskey said:


> Weird, really really weird!



Yep, that how I summed it up, in an earlier post.


cupid_stunt said:


> I watched that last night too, very, very weird.



It's almost too weird to believe it's actually a true story.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 28, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I don't care how well I knew someone if they told me that they needed to cure themselves of an attraction to young girls by laying in bed with a young girl I'd give them short shrift, not allow them to lay alone 4 times a week _with my daughter_


Yeah that bit really did push the boundaries of any sort of credibility for the parents telling the whole story.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 28, 2019)

"Creep" is quite entertaining. Quite a little oddity.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 28, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I signed up for the free trial last week and have binged watched the entire series of Still Game.




I love Still Game.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 28, 2019)

When Heroes Fly. I've been avoiding it for ages because I thought it'd be similar to Fauda (which is shit) but it's actually very good.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 28, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> I love Still Game.


I'm dipping in and out of chewing the fat for more of Jack and Victor.


----------



## dervish (Jan 28, 2019)

Okay, so on ep 5 of Titans, and it definitely does get better, I'm starting to enjoy it after a pretty shaky start, but the CGI is utterly atrocious, the tiger looks like it's made out of plasticine and the movements of the characters when they are being super is so unconvincing. They would have been better off using stop motion animation.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 29, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Re-*Abducted in Plain Sight*
> 
> 
> Yep, that how I summed it up, in an earlier post.
> ...


I stopped watching this at the point where the girl's father said he wanked-off the kidnapper. The parents should've had some sense kicked into them and had their other children removed.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 30, 2019)

An Evening with Beverly Luff Linn is fucking great.

Same director as the Greasy Strangler and a lot of the same actors.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 30, 2019)

dervish said:


> Okay, so on ep 5 of Titans, and it definitely does get better, I'm starting to enjoy it after a pretty shaky start, but the CGI is utterly atrocious, the tiger looks like it's made out of plasticine and the movements of the characters when they are being super is so unconvincing. They would have been better off using stop motion animation.


It is totally cheesy but I liked it!


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2019)

so anyways just watched the final episode of the Punisher on netflix

and one of the sub plots of the series could of be resolved by doing one thing



Spoiler: spoiler



Posting the fucking pictures on the interwebz suddenly no more psychotic pilgrim chasing them to recover them
and yes it would of stopped the guy being the president but why would they care before meeting him


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I stopped watching this at the point where the girl's father said he wanked-off the kidnapper. The parents should've had some sense kicked into them and had their other children removed.


It's a weird one that isn't it? At what point would you wank off your mate in a car if he said he wasn't getting enough at home and needed some relief? Suspect the father is not telling the truth at all there.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 31, 2019)

A little late to Netflix, finallyccaved to join the couch potato masses, I haven't seen any of these famous series, and don't really have the time or patience or interest to go through any with many seasons and episodes. 

Any recommendations for good thriller or horror movies or mini series, or any other New series worth a watch so I don't have to play catch up? Drama, comedy, psychological..


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 31, 2019)

Go watch House on haunting hill

its a series but very good


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> At what point would you wank off your mate in a car ...


Funny you should ask, actually ...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 31, 2019)

I don't know if anyone knows this, but with a bit of know how and a VPN, you can get Netflix for as little as £2.30 a month via signing up on a Turkish account, and still watch regular UK shows. Check this out:

Netflix for £2.30 /Month - updated tutorial - hotukdeals


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2019)

kazza007 said:


> A little late to Netflix, finallyccaved to join the couch potato masses, I haven't seen any of these famous series, and don't really have the time or patience or interest to go through any with many seasons and episodes.
> 
> Any recommendations for good thriller or horror movies or mini series, or any other New series worth a watch so I don't have to play catch up? Drama, comedy, psychological..


Just keep checking this thread. People's recommendations come thick and fast!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2019)

_How To Get Away With Murder_ was our guilty pleasure. It's pap, but it's compelling, well made pap.

A group of law students accidentally kill someone and cover it up with the help of their professor. The whole thing snowballs deliciously over 4 seasons as they get themselves into more and more shit and more and more people get killed.

Looking forward to S5.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 31, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I don't know if anyone knows this, but with a bit of know how and a VPN, you can get Netflix for as little as £2.30 a month via signing up on a Turkish account, and still watch regular UK shows. Check this out:
> 
> Netflix for £2.30 /Month - updated tutorial - hotukdeals


Just signed up with this using PureVPN and it seems to have worked.

I didn't previously have netflix, so I joined with a new account. I also get a month free.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2019)

kazza007 said:


> A little late to Netflix, finallyccaved to join the couch potato masses, I haven't seen any of these famous series, and don't really have the time or patience or interest to go through any with many seasons and episodes.
> 
> Any recommendations for good thriller or horror movies or mini series, or any other New series worth a watch so I don't have to play catch up? Drama, comedy, psychological..


Bird Box is certainly very watchable. Sci-fi/ horror film.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks, it was the first thing I watched. Enjoyed it 
I'll check that haunted house thing too.


----------



## MBV (Jan 31, 2019)

I finished You on Netflix. It was OK but just a few too many close scrapes narrowly avoided.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 31, 2019)

Is there a way to affect the algorithm? It keeps suggesting the same shows that I don't want to watch and nothing new.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2019)

dfm said:


> I finished You on Netflix. It was OK but just a few too many close scrapes narrowly avoided.


We’re nearly though the 10th (second last) episode, and I can’t still make my mind up whether I want him to get away with it all or not... I guess that’s part of the appeal, and how the character was intended to come across.

I thought the episodes involving Peach were great though- I was certainly rooting for him then


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jan 31, 2019)

I stumbled across Cockneys v's Zombies last night. Shaun of the dead but with Alan Ford and Richard Briers. If you've got an hour and a half to waste its quite funny.

Eta, I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Patteran (Jan 31, 2019)

All series of 'Hardy Bucks' are up on Netflix. Enjoyable knock-about documentary-shtyle comedy set in rural Mayo. Cult classics in Ireland, but I don't think previously available in the UK in their entirety. The stories are fairly thin, but the language is terrific, particularly for those familiar with the Wesht.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2019)

kazza007 said:


> Thanks, it was the first thing I watched. Enjoyed it
> I'll check that haunted house thing too.


Even though is sci fi rather than horror, Stranger Things is an absolute must. Don’t miss it. 

And if I can recommend another non-horror series, Fargo is simply one of the greatest and most compelling TV series ever made. All three seasons.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 1, 2019)

Is Hardy Bucks anything like Derry Girls?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Watched 3 of the Killer Mike - Trigger Warning shows. Only 22 minutes each, some interesting ideas about buying from the black economy, making Crip a Cola etc, done in a humourous way. Decent entertainment.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 1, 2019)

Finished *Titans* S1, enjoyed it overall and will watch S2, but some of the episodes were in the wrong order for me, made for a very up/down feel throughout.



Spoiler: Titans S1



'Hank and Dawn' should have come earlier (the weird scenes with Rachel reaching out would have still worked, albeit in a timey wimey way).
Then the Finale, whilst an interesting 'Elseworlds' story, completely killed any momentum the main plot had going. I wasn't wanting resolution to the Trigon storyline, but it could have been progressed a bit further and still led to a decent cliffhanger.

That said, some good scenes before, and then in, Gotham. Just the right amount of Batman and they made him plausibly terrifying, particularly in the aftermath at Arkham and then the final scenes in the Batcave.

Knowing it was all an induced-dreamscape definitely lessened the stakes, hence why I think throwing some of the episodes around to conceal what was going on with Dick may have helped the impact a bit.

Also, I'm slightly in love with Donna Troy.



7/10 overall, worth a watch


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I stumbled across Cockneys v's Zombies last night. Shaun of the dead but with Alan Ford and Richard Briers. If you've got an hour and a half to waste its quite funny.
> 
> Eta, I'd never heard of it before.


a genuine small gem that one. Brick Top steals it as the ageing geeza. Zoe from Eastenders is in it, having fun.  Very silly all round.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 1, 2019)

might download that for my plane trip on Sunday, thanks chaps


----------



## Saffy (Feb 2, 2019)

Anyone started watching Russian Doll yet? I watched the trailer last night and it looked good.


----------



## rekil (Feb 2, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Is Hardy Bucks anything like Derry Girls?


Trailer Park Boys knock off. I didn't give it very long but it was pure pish.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Anyone started watching Russian Doll yet? I watched the trailer last night and it looked good.



Watched the first episode. No idea where it's gonna go but it's entertaining.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 2, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Anyone started watching Russian Doll yet? I watched the trailer last night and it looked good.


I've heard it's matryocious


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Anyone started watching Russian Doll yet? I watched the trailer last night and it looked good.


1.5 eps in and it’s pretty watchable as a light comedy. Drug-fuelled, slightly fucked up main character caught up in a Groundhog Day-esque situation.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2019)

So Nightflyers seems to be getting kind of Marmite reviews. Well, I have not seen rave reviews but at least some reasonably positive ones, while others say it’s terrible. I increasingly tend to ignore reviews unless there is universal consensus anyway. Has anyone seen much of it yet?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 3, 2019)

Re-Russian Doll


T & P said:


> 1.5 eps in and it’s pretty watchable as a light comedy. Drug-fuelled, slightly fucked up main character caught up in a Groundhog Day-esque situation.



Just finished watching it, very trippy, getting more complicated as it proceeded, making it a wild ride, well worth watching.


----------



## InfoBurner (Feb 3, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Re-Russian Doll
> 
> 
> Just finished watching it, very trippy, getting more complicated as it proceeded, making it a wild ride, well worth watching.



Yeah, I caned it last night, enjoyed it's progression. Glad I persevered through the sassy New Yorkiness to It's more unsettling mid-game. Nice pay-off.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2019)

T & P said:


> So Nightflyers seems to be getting kind of Marmite reviews. Well, I have not seen rave reviews but at least some reasonably positive ones, while others say it’s terrible. I increasingly tend to ignore reviews unless there is universal consensus anyway. Has anyone seen much of it yet?


its OK, if you like sci i horror. I didn't hate it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Anyone started watching Russian Doll yet? I watched the trailer last night and it looked good.


I watched some yesterday and it made me have to get up and have a cigarette.

From the bits I've seen it's pretty funny so far, very scabrous and Natasha Lyonne does a really good job with the protagonist, it's basically her show. I did wonder whether how far it would carry on down the "hey we live in NYC and we take drugs and smoke a lot" route, though, which was starting to tinge on the boring. It did seem like it was also going deeper into the characters so I plan to keep going for now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2019)

Kingdom is great. Game of Thrones with zombies in 15th century Korea.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2019)

goldenecitrone said:


> Kingdom is great. Game of Thrones with zombies in 15th century Korea.


I saw that and thought it looked like it might be good. I'll give it a whirl!


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2019)

Finished Russian Doll. Very entertaining. Not 100% sure if 



Spoiler



the four of them merged into two or not


, but I can live with it. As well funny and entertaining it is clever and there is resolution with no cliffhangers hoping to be renewed or weird phenomena left unexplained, as so many series do nowadays, so bonus points for that.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> its OK, if you like sci i horror. I didn't hate it.


Cheers. Half way through and reasonably enjoyable. The pace is a bit slow for my liking but not so much so that it kills for me.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2019)

I carried on with You yesterday after only having watched two episodes previously.   Did the rest in one day and enjoyed it in until the last episode, which was rubbish. 

Also finished Grace and Frankie.  Which I love.  

Have Good Place finished yet?, I don't want to watch until there are no more.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I carried on with You yesterday after only having watched two episodes previously.   Did the rest in one day and enjoyed it in until the last episode, which was rubbish.
> 
> Also finished Grace and Frankie.  Which I love.
> 
> Have Good Place finished yet?, I don't want to watch until there are no more.


Yes, ep 12 (of season 3 a couple of weeks ago was the last.


----------



## Chz (Feb 4, 2019)

T & P said:


> Yes, ep 12 (of season 3 a couple of weeks ago was the last.


Not actually a spoiler, but...


Spoiler



...that was a real gut-punch of a finale.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2019)

Watched the Ted Bundy tapes - christ almighty   I don't know how I missed it at the time. I was a kid like, but you'd think I'd remember THAT.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 4, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Watched the Ted Bundy tapes - christ almighty   I don't know how I missed it at the time. I was a kid like, but you'd think I'd remember THAT.


Is it worth it? Or is it just gratuitous?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone got a decent mystery/thriller film rec for tonight? Not Sci Fi or horror.

Watched Mystic River at the weekend and really enjoyed it so something on similar lines would be good. Netflix or Amazon.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 5, 2019)

It’s not gratuitous at all.  There are very brief shots of crime scenes very occasionally.


----------



## jthornton (Feb 5, 2019)

Daredevil. Fringe


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 5, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Watched the Ted Bundy tapes - christ almighty   I don't know how I missed it at the time. I was a kid like, but you'd think I'd remember THAT.


I was amazed too that it happened in my lifetime but I had no idea of the whole story. I guess news just wasn't as ubiquitous in the 1970s and we didn't have the internet.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> It’s not gratuitous at all.  There are very brief shots of crime scenes very occasionally.


I wasn't really thinking about footage, more whether there's anything to be learned from/of substance to it, I find so many of the American made docs on Netflix there's no real purpose to them other than 'look what horrible things people do to each other', and that's a bit meh imo.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 5, 2019)

Well I found it very informative as I knew nothing of him going in to it but that he was a serial killer . I had no idea as to the extent of his crimes.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 5, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Is it worth it? Or is it just gratuitous?


It's worth it. I struggle really badly with gratuitous, wiskey,  but this isn't. It's illuminating, more than anything.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2019)

I shall investigate later


----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2019)

Tried Russian Doll, couldn't get into it. Now watching Homeland, which I may be the last person in the world not to have seen.


----------



## dervish (Feb 5, 2019)

Finished Titans last night, well the CGI didn't get any better, they really need to have a word with the special effects director, it was by far the worst thing about the series for me, the last episode was also a bit of a let down, it felt like the entire series was just to set up series 2 and could have done with another couple of episodes to properly wrap up the series. 

Probably going to try Punisher S2 next, really enjoyed S1.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 5, 2019)

8115 said:


> Tried Russian Doll, couldn't get into it. Now watching Homeland, which I may be the last person in the world not to have seen.



Do yourself a favour and just watch the first series, at a push the first two. Amazing first series, with a tumultuous decline.


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Do yourself a favour and just watch the first series, at a push the first two. Amazing first series, with a tumultuous decline.


Homeland gets really good by season 4 again, it’s the second best season after season 1. 5 is good too.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2019)

I love it so far (series 1 ep 6 I think).


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2019)

8115 said:


> Tried Russian Doll, couldn't get into it.



Binge watched it this weekend, wanted to know what the heck was going on and it's a short series...  It was all right...


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2019)

Urgh, makes me seriously consider cancelling my subscription:

Netflix Inks Deal with Scam Artist Gwyneth Paltrow Because Money Matters More than Public Health


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 5, 2019)

Finished Russian Doll this evening  I really enjoyed it. I thought it was very clever how it mirrored (see what I did there) the processes of trauma and therapy  By turns funny dark and moving.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 6, 2019)

Enjoyed the first episode of Russian Doll. Will do a load more tomorrow.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 7, 2019)

Reno said:


> Urgh, makes me seriously consider cancelling my subscription:
> 
> Netflix Inks Deal with Scam Artist Gwyneth Paltrow Because Money Matters More than Public Health


Oh that's not a good idea, she's dangerously bonkers.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> It's worth it. I struggle really badly with gratuitous, wiskey,  but this isn't. It's illuminating, more than anything.



Very nearly finished it, didn't really know much about him so yes, it's been interesting. The fact that he escaped so brazenly as to walk out of the gates of the prison  and as a child of a joined up world the fact that in the 70's nothing was computerised and if you just moved out of state and pitched up somewhere new it was like you fell off the earth is just baffling!

Will finish it tomorrow.

Edit: finished it. Watchable enough but I've come away feeling like I've learnt absolutely nothing about him, 4 hours of learning about him and what he did and I couldn't recount a single fact  weird. 

Take away message for me was that celebrating the death penalty is fucking odd and going to stand outside somewhere at dawn to cheer someone dying is even odder.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Is Hardy Bucks anything like Derry Girls?



Haven't seen DG but HB is a laugh. If you like Irish comedy try _Bridget and Eamon_ or _Nowhere Fast_.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 8, 2019)

All the thumbs for Russian Doll - Natasha Lyonne is brilliant, plenty of drugs and swearing slathered between the moral dilemmas and ethical conundrums, great pacy New Yawk humour and dialogue. Only halfway through but I'm loving it all. If you don't like Lyonne, though, you'll hate it (she's certainly Marmite and is basically inescapable throughout. )


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2019)

I finished Nightflyers. It was very watchable overall and it does get slightly better with every passing episode. Unfortunately the end is mostly a cliffhanger with little resolution, which I found a bit frustrating.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2019)

Just finished Russian Doll. Its made me quite emotional and I'm not sure why. Loved it, especially the ending.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2019)

Velvet Buzzsaw is good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Velvet Buzzsaw is good.


I wouldn't go _that_ far


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> I wouldn't go _that_ far


Oh, come on, Jake Gyllenhaal's deliciously over the top. 



Spoiler



The "completely evaporated" scene made me lol.




It's hilarious the way it sends up the art world. And good as a veeeeery sloooow-burning tension-building horror.


----------



## ash (Feb 10, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've got "You" on right now and am finding it mildly entertaining in a "watch it as background while doing other things" kind of way.


I’m up to episode 9 and liking it but then narration is exactly the same as Dexter which I’m finding mildly annoying!!


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 10, 2019)

We watched Look Who's Back, last night. Adolf Hitler returns to modern day Germany. Very funny in places but the last half hour gets a bit too stupid.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2019)

Watched Soderbergh's _High Flying Bird_ yesterday - a less irritating sports agent drama than _Jerry Maguire_, with long, talky scenes and strong performances and interesting style choices predicated by the limitations of the chosen camera (iPhone). Deftly avoids many of the clichés, doesn't end with resolution.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone got any recommendations that are light hearted, i.e. not bleak dramas or somehow murder related?

We're working our way through Luther at the mo so need a kind of counterbalance.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 10, 2019)

iZombie


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2019)

Dumplin' is a feel good film.


----------



## tommers (Feb 10, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations that are light hearted, i.e. not bleak dramas or somehow murder related?
> 
> We're working our way through Luther at the mo so need a kind of counterbalance.



Kath and Kim.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Oh, come on, Jake Gyllenhaal's deliciously over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It brought to my mind a vintage dario argento film, in that the plot is kind of incomprehensible, weak, and totally ridiculous, and the acting super hammy.... but there is also much enjoyment to be got from the OTT stylishness of it all, and some amazing set pieces. So in the end I kind of loved it, but would still say it is a load of shiite. I appreciate it not being a Hollywood formula film.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2019)

+ its got Vod from Fresh Meat in, and I think she is grrreat, I wondered what she would do after fresh meat as she seemed a level above all the other actors in it.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations that are light hearted, i.e. not bleak dramas or somehow murder related?
> 
> We're working our way through Luther at the mo so need a kind of counterbalance.


Ru pauls drag race, always.


----------



## ash (Feb 11, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> + its got Vod from Fresh Meat in, and I think she is grrreat, I wondered what she would do after fresh meat as she seemed a level above all the other actors in it.


I love Vod


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 11, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> + its got Vod from Fresh Meat in, and I think she is grrreat, I wondered what she would do after fresh meat as she seemed a level above all the other actors in it.


I haven't seen Fresh Meat, but I Googled Josephina / Zawe Ashton as I recognised her from something else, and she was in Wanderlust with Toni Collette. That was good, in a good good sense. 

This film was good in an entertaining sense, rather than an excellent drama sense. I'm not familiar with the name Dario Argento, but like you say, this was stylish, possible to appreciate set pieces. John Malkovich and his new agent in the loft studio scene was funny too.



Spoiler



bin bags[\spoiler] 

Did you notice



Spoiler



the eyes on the wall when Rhodora went to explore the noise? And I loved how they avoided the obvious with her demise. Her actual ending was totes ridiculous though.[\spoiler]


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2019)

Dario Argento was an italian horror film director, prob most famous for Suspiria (which was remade recently)... he gets grouped with other italian directors as part of the "giallo" movement in the late 70s and 80s, which is basically like pulp horror with loads of pretension. As a horror fan I was kind of meant to take them v seriously, as they are v well made in many ways and legendary, but they are so preposterous that they are kind of (unintentionally) hilarious too.

Reno will be able to make this comparison 100 times better than me ha, I'd like him to give it a watch!


----------



## miss direct (Feb 11, 2019)

Any recommendations for a longish flight tomorrow? I’d like to download some Netflix shows to watch. Nothing too dark or murderous or bloody.


----------



## Reno (Feb 11, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> Dario Argento was an italian horror film director, prob most famous for Suspiria (which was remade recently)... he gets grouped with other italian directors as part of the "giallo" movement in the late 70s and 80s, which is basically like pulp horror with loads of pretension. As a horror fan I was kind of meant to take them v seriously, as they are v well made in many ways and legendary, but they are so preposterous that they are kind of (unintentionally) hilarious too.
> 
> Reno will be able to make this comparison 100 times better than me ha, I'd like him to give it a watch!


I’d replace the word “pretension” with “style”. I don’t think they are meant to be taken seriously, they are quite self-aware of their heightened artificiality. I love them of course. 

Haven’t seen Velvet Buzzsaw yet, will hopefully get round to it later in the week.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 11, 2019)

I watched Velvet Buzzsaw this weekend and enjoyed it. It's not a masterpiece of cinema but I liked watching the cast - I think they were all having fun. It's stylish and ludicrous and well performed. Thumbs up from me although probably not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 11, 2019)

miss direct said:


> Any recommendations for a longish flight tomorrow? I’d like to download some Netflix shows to watch. Nothing too dark or murderous or bloody.



I watched Salvation on my last flight which was just light enough and not really needing much concentration.


----------



## chilango (Feb 11, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> We watched Look Who's Back, last night. Adolf Hitler returns to modern day Germany. Very funny in places but the last half hour gets a bit too stupid.



The book is better. Though the scenes of Hitler driving around and waving at people are a bit eerie.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> I’d replace the word “pretension” with “style”. I don’t think they are meant to be taken seriously, they are quite self-aware of their heightened artificiality. I love them of course.
> 
> Haven’t seen Velvet Buzzsaw yet, will hopefully get round to it later in the week.


I guess what I meant was, before I had seen them I read pieces about them being these incredible serious artistic achievements (which I'm sure they are too) but what enabled me to start really enjoying watching them was embracing the ridiculousness of them as well.

Anyway I look forward to your review! I reckon the film might get a few slatings, but it is a lot of fun.


----------



## Reno (Feb 11, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> I guess what I meant was, before I had seen them I read pieces about them being these incredible serious artistic achievements (which I'm sure they are too) but what enabled me to start really enjoying watching them was embracing the ridiculousness of them as well.
> 
> Anyway I look forward to your review! I reckon the film might get a few slatings, but it is a lot of fun.



It's more that these films were long regarded as trash, especially in Italy where they were popular entertainment, but not taken seriously along the lines of the works by Antonioni, Fellini, Bertolucci, etc. 

There were a few films by Mario Bava and Argento which achieved early genre-classic status (Black Sunday, Suspiria), but on the whole most gialli and Italian horror films of the period (60s to 80s) were not well regarded. It took a couple of decades for them to get re-discovered and re-assessed. To draw attention to their achievements, claims for their artistic merits may have been exaggerated, mainly to draw attention to a long reviled sub-genre. Formally many of them are quite stunning and unlike anything else in cinema. A lot of these films are now getting rediscovered and are lovingly restored for blu-ray and there are quite a few current film-makers who are strongly influenced by them.

I'm waffling, but vintage Euro-horror is one of my favourite subjects when it comes to film.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 11, 2019)

Reno said:


> It's more that these films were long regarded as trash, especially in Italy where they were popular entertainment, but not taken seriously along the lines of the works by Antonioni, Fellini, Bertolucci, etc.
> 
> There were a few films by Mario Bava and Argento which achieved early genre-classic status (Black Sunday, Suspiria), but on the whole most gialli and Italian horror films of the period (60s to 80s) were not well regarded. It took a couple of decades for them to get re-discovered and re-assessed. To draw attention to their achievements, claims for their artistic merits may have been exaggerated, mainly to draw attention to a long reviled sub-genre. Formally many of them are quite stunning and unlike anything else in cinema. A lot of these films are now getting rediscovered and are lovingly restored for blu-ray and there are quite a few current film-makers who are strongly influenced by them.
> 
> I'm waffling, but vintage Euro-horror is one of my favourite subjects when it comes to film.


Ha I knew I was right to tag you

Have you seen "Poison for the Fairies" the Mexican 1984 horror? I reckon you would be into that.


----------



## Reno (Feb 11, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> Ha I knew I was right to tag you
> 
> Have you seen "Poison for the Fairies" the Mexican 1984 horror? I reckon you would be into that.


I haven't seen it. Looks interesting !


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you rutabowa and Reno, interesting to read about all that, much appreciated as it's not something I know anything about, but I'll keep an eye out for them now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2019)

Suspiria is streaming on Prime right now, AnnO'Neemus


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 11, 2019)

goldenecitrone said:


> Kingdom is great. Game of Thrones with zombies in 15th century Korea.


Yep Kingdom is great.
Great hats.
Great zombies
Hope S2 is coming soon!


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2019)

Fans of Big Mouth will be pleased to hear a 45-min Valentine Day special episode is available right now.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2019)

Watched Velvet Buzzaw. Not sure I saw much of a giallo in it, it’s more of a toothless art business satire spliced with a (less fun) Final Destination movie. Appreciated all the Jake Gyllenhaal nakedness on display though.


----------



## ash (Feb 12, 2019)

I liked Berlin Synrome it’s on Amazon and a bit grim but watchable


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2019)

ash said:


> I liked Berlin Synrome it’s on Amazon and a bit grim but watchable


I like that too, one of the best thrillers of the last few years.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 12, 2019)

I watched that Riverdale last night. Not bad for what it is, even if the "Twin Peaks-iness" was laid on a bit thick at times.

Also the Kominsky method. Is Michael Douglas that auld and doddery in real life?


----------



## yield (Feb 12, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Finished Russian Doll this evening  I really enjoyed it. I thought it was very clever how it mirrored (see what I did there) the processes of trauma and therapy  By turns funny dark and moving.





trabuquera said:


> All the thumbs for Russian Doll - Natasha Lyonne is brilliant, plenty of drugs and swearing slathered between the moral dilemmas and ethical conundrums, great pacy New Yawk humour and dialogue. Only halfway through but I'm loving it all. If you don't like Lyonne, though, you'll hate it (she's certainly Marmite and is basically inescapable throughout. )





tommers said:


> Just finished Russian Doll. Its made me quite emotional and I'm not sure why. Loved it, especially the ending.


Watched the end last night. One episode reminded me so much of Tove Lo - Habits Stay High. Not what I expected as it wasn't that funny.



Spoiler: plot



Feared it'd be Groundhog Day meets Maniac but it became something else.



Think Plumdaff has it right trauma and therapy. Very good. 


Spoiler: Harry Nilsson - Gotta Get Up


----------



## Patteran (Feb 12, 2019)

Watched a couple of the Irish films on there.

_Calvary_ - it was ok, the best of this bunch. Not as good as _The Guard_, but a diverting enough vehicle for Brendan Gleeson to do his Quiet Man of the West thing.

_Bad Day For the Cut _was alright. Slick enough revenge & reciprocal violence drama with some good moments, but I found it less engaging as the body count increased & the early surprises diminished. 

_Cardboard Gangsters_ is the worst film I've seen in a long time. And the most accurately titled. Nominative flippin determinism.

Overall, I could do with fewer iphones & guns.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 12, 2019)

The Two Killings of Sam Cooke was very interesting and as with all good documentaries has lead to an hour of googling.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Has anyone got any recommendations that are light hearted, i.e. not bleak dramas or somehow murder related?
> 
> We're working our way through Luther at the mo so need a kind of counterbalance.


Sorry I said izombie by mistake...I got it mixed up

I meant Santa Clarita Diet...watch that, it's awesome and has Drew Barrymore at her best.


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Sorry I said izombie by mistake...I got it mixed up
> 
> I meant Santa Clarita Diet...watch that, it's awesome and has Drew Barrymore at her best.


I’ve been checking regularly to see when in 2019 the third season will be released- looking forward to it.


----------



## Sue (Feb 14, 2019)

Abducted In Plain Sight after a few mentions on here. What. The. Actual. Fuck.  There's naïve and then there's criminally negligent. The parents were surely both.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Sorry I said izombie by mistake...I got it mixed up
> 
> I meant Santa Clarita Diet...watch that, it's awesome and has Drew Barrymore at her best.



It's 'murder-related' though


----------



## girasol (Feb 15, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Velvet Buzzsaw is good.



I thought it started up good and ended up meh.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 15, 2019)

Been watching La Casa de Papel or Money Heist in Engerlish.

So frickin good and interesting, generally.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 15, 2019)

Sue said:


> Abducted In Plain Sight after a few mentions on here. What. The. Actual. Fuck.  There's naïve and then there's criminally negligent. The parents were surely both.



Watched it last night. Genuinely disturbing - and that's not even counting the paedo.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 15, 2019)

Anyone watched  Umbrella Academy? Just started an .wondering about being disappointed...

It's got Robeet Sheehan in it though (Nathan out of misfits)


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 15, 2019)

Don't trust the bitch in apartment 23 - not bad at all.


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Anyone watched  Umbrella Academy? Just started an .wondering about being disappointed...
> 
> It's got Robeet Sheehan in it though (Nathan out of misfits)


Watched the first 1.5 episodes. Still developing obviously but decent enough so far. It's about a flawed and a bit fucked up family of adopted kids with superpowers (now adults, but with regular flashbacks to their younger days, telling you their backstory) who meet after a family bereavement. Obviously there is much more going on, and dark forces at work. Dark/ moody comedy, good cinematography and soundtrack. Feels a bit like Watchmen style & looks wise.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 16, 2019)

I managed about ten minutes (about the time I posted) then got massively distracted  will try again tonight perhaps.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2019)

Just finished Russian Doll.

That was dead, dead good.   Highly recommended.


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2019)

As part of a recent drive to finally check out certain series the rest of the world watched years ago, we’ve just started Peaky Blinders, and 3/4 of the way through the first season, it’s fucking ace


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> As part of a recent drive to finally check out certain series the rest of the world watched years ago, we’ve just started Peaky Blinders, and 3/4 of the way through the first season, it’s fucking ace


It's great.  It's also short.  Enjoy.


----------



## Micro (Feb 16, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Watched it last night. Genuinely disturbing - and that's not even counting the paedo.



Holy hell! Just watched it. 
The parents were way, way beyond naive and ignorant.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 17, 2019)

The Umbrella Academy, just on first episode, but really good so far.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 17, 2019)

Just into episode 6 of the umbrella academy after starting it yesterday, really enjoying it , although it’s quite mad


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2019)

Watched two of The Defiant Ones. Excellent- is far more informative and entertaining than the Straight Outta Compton film


----------



## Ranu (Feb 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> I’ve been checking regularly to see when in 2019 the third season will be released- looking forward to it.


March 29th


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 17, 2019)

Russian Doll....I watched it a week or so ago. I liked it. A lot. And I'm finding it's one of those things that is lingering large in my memory. So it's a big thumbs from me. It's just very creative with fantastic performances. 

Plus exposing me to Harry Nilsson who I've never heard of before.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 17, 2019)

Well fuck me the Lime in the Coconut song is Harry Nilsson!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 17, 2019)

Not on Netflix but on the plane I watched a series - Patrick Melrose - that is one of the best things I've ever seen. It's Benedict Bumblewitch which will either attract or repel but it's totally amazing. It's on Amazon Prime - originally Sky.

Can't recommend highly enough. It's really brilliant.


----------



## Micro (Feb 17, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Anyone watched  Umbrella Academy? Just started an .wondering about being disappointed...
> 
> It's got Robeet Sheehan in it though (Nathan out of misfits)



Watched the first two episodes so far. Feels like a cross between X-men and The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## T & P (Feb 17, 2019)

Just finished The Umbrella Academy. Fucking loved it. Crazy, stylish, funny. Not everything makes sense but you can easily forgive that. Th last three episodes are superb.

Robert Sheehan and the kid actor in particular are vintage good in it.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 17, 2019)

Abducted in Plain Sight. Fucking hell



Spoiler



The dad wanked him off! 

The mum had an affair with the paedophile who abducted and married her 12 year old daughter!

Both parents let a 40 year old man sleep in the same bed as their 12 year old daughter as part of his "therapy"!

B was one of those evil men who are utterly charming and manipulative and can manipulate normal people into doing the most terrible things- a la Charles Manson or Hitler


----------



## MBV (Feb 17, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not on Netflix but on the plane I watched a series - Patrick Melrose - that is one of the best things I've ever seen. It's Benedict Bumblewitch which will either attract or repel but it's totally amazing. It's on Amazon Prime - originally Sky.
> 
> Can't recommend highly enough. It's really brilliant.



Does it maintain the pace of episode one?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 18, 2019)

dfm said:


> Does it maintain the pace of episode one?


Not quite no   A cracking first episode for any show!
It's very good though. I was totally absorbed all the way through and it had me in tears by the end. The Bumblewitch really is very good at what he does. As are the rest of the cast.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 18, 2019)

Watching Punisher season 2 at the moment. Man it is difficult watch. Season 2 not as good as season 1.

The russo storyline is mind numbingly dull. his relationship with the psychiatrist is stupid. why he feels the need to wear a mask when all he has are a few scars on his face. they are no big deal. 

the preacher is a far more interesting character who seems to have been forgotten for most of the episodes.


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2019)

Was thinking earlier,  probably not worth a thread on it's own. But have been watching Nightflyers. And whilst, yeah I quite like it, I'm also actually fed up of scifi shows on Netflix always descending into chaotic violence. Probably scifi shows in general. But Netflix is where I'm watching these days, so the last few shows that come to mind. 

Always the same. Interesting ideas, some weird stuff happens... Never mind all that, bring on the smashy, choppy shooty stuff now and for the rest of the series. It's tedious and moronic. Of course there has to be tension, a threat of some sort to characters you empathise with but is having them stab or shoot each other really the only way you can do that.

There is a wider point about how much violence as entertainment is engrained in our culture but I cba expanding on that. If you think I've gone hippy or pacifist, no. Just bored of shows always resorting to this lazy crap.


----------



## iona (Feb 19, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> The russo storyline is mind numbingly dull. his relationship with the psychiatrist is stupid. why he feels the need to wear a mask when all he has are a few scars on his face. they are no big deal.



The bit when he gets out of the hospital and the cops run right past to start locking the place down, without noticing the guy they just passed is wearing a fucking mask coz that's not conspicuous at all, was especially


----------



## wiskey (Feb 19, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Abducted in Plain Sight. Fucking hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Abducted In Plain Sight' Director Is Planning To Release A Sequel


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 19, 2019)

Umbrella Acadamey is good. Nathan from Misfits. A decent twist on the mutant academy idea so far


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 19, 2019)

wiskey said:


> 'Abducted In Plain Sight' Director Is Planning To Release A Sequel



Might want to put a spoiler alert on that wiskey.

Having watched it a few days ago I find it hard to believe a sequel could reveal any utter WTF revelations that top the ones we already know about but given the head the balls involved I may be wrong


----------



## Sue (Feb 19, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Might want to put a spoiler alert on that wiskey.
> 
> Having watched it a few days ago I find it hard to believe a sequel could reveal any utter WTF revelations that top the ones we already know about but given the head the balls involved I may be wrong


I was interested in the Mormon angle and in his family -- both the brother who seemed quite casual about his brother's proclivities and what his wife did/didn't know. No idea if that stuff would be in the sequel though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 19, 2019)

Sue said:


> I was interested in the Mormon angle and in his family -- both the brother who seemed quite casual about his brother's proclivities and what his wife did/didn't know. No idea if that stuff would be in the sequel though.



Agreed, I was interested in his wife too but I assumed she refused to be involved. I can't say I blame her.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 19, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Watched it last night. Genuinely disturbing - and that's not even counting the paedo.


Yeah, just finished it. There are truly no limits to how the human brain can be fucked about with  

I think he was able to get away with a lot simply because paedophilia was so unknown and taboo 



Spoiler: spoiler bit



I think it was horribly clever of him to 'reveal' he'd been abused and his 'therapy' was to lie with a child because presumably they'd think 'Well, it must be safe because surely he'd be the last person on earth to do to a child what was done to him', whereas now we know that childhood abuse can be risk factor for being an abuser. Still astonishing that parents waited weeks to report each abduction, though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 19, 2019)

Cloo said:


> Yeah, just finished it. There are truly no limits to how the human brain can be fucked about with
> 
> I think he was able to get away with a lot simply because paedophilia was so unknown and taboo
> 
> ...


As many have said....there's more to this story than meets the eye. It's just baffling how the parents behaved.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 19, 2019)

I've just heard that Russian Doll was pitched as a 3 season show.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 20, 2019)

Each one will be smaller than the previous


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 20, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Each one will be smaller than the previous


lol fuck off


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone watching Riverdale? Surprisingly Twin Peaks-ish, given its source material (the Archie comics).


----------



## Micro (Feb 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Russian Doll....I watched it a week or so ago. I liked it. A lot. And I'm finding it's one of those things that is lingering large in my memory. So it's a big thumbs from me. It's just very creative with fantastic performances.
> 
> Plus exposing me to Harry Nilsson who I've never heard of before.



Watched the first episode and loved it, but wifey will love it even more, so I’ve stopped until she can catch up. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## yield (Feb 21, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Anyone watched  Umbrella Academy? Just started an .wondering about being disappointed...
> 
> It's got Robeet Sheehan in it though (Nathan out of misfits)





Micro said:


> Watched the first two episodes so far. Feels like a cross between X-men and The Royal Tenenbaums.





T & P said:


> Just finished The Umbrella Academy. Fucking loved it. Crazy, stylish, funny. Not everything makes sense but you can easily forgive that. Th last three episodes are superb.
> 
> Robert Sheehan and the kid actor in particular are vintage good in it.





DotCommunist said:


> Umbrella Acadamy is good. Nathan from Misfits. A decent twist on the mutant academy idea so far


Watched the first episode last night. It's great. Thanks


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 21, 2019)

yield said:


> Watched the first episode last night. It's great. Thanks


I thought "this is rubbish" at the first attempt, and turned it off after 20 minutes. But I went back to it last night, and I think it's better than I initially thought.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 21, 2019)

I finished UA today and I thought it was great. I’m not sure there are any hugely groundbreaking things in there but there are a lot of different tropes mixed up in an entertaining way and done well, which in the end produces something original. The performances are really good too and keep you watching even when you pretty much know what’s going to happen next (and it introduces new elements regularly anyway). Also it doesn’t have the “Netflix slump” where it starts being padding around 2/3 of the way through.

I’m a bit tired of superhero shit on Netflix but this isn’t in the usual vein.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 21, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I finished UA today and I thought it was great. I’m not sure there are any hugely groundbreaking things in there but there are a lot of different tropes mixed up in an entertaining way and done well, which in the end produces something original. The performances are really good too and keep you watching even when you pretty much know what’s going to happen next (and it introduces new elements regularly anyway). Also it doesn’t have the “Netflix slump” where it starts being padding around 2/3 of the way through.
> 
> I’m a bit tired of superhero shit on Netflix but this isn’t in the usual vein.


Would you recommend having a look to someone who really doesn't care for the usual superhero shit at all? People seem to be praising it but I am not one for superhero shit usually.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Would you recommend having a look to someone who really doesn't care for the usual superhero shit at all? People seem to be praising it but I am not one for superhero shit usually.


I’d say worth a go - it’s more like an urban fantasy story where some of the characters have been forced into superhero roles as children, but part of the plot is how that has messed them up. As the story goes on there are other parts to it all. The performances really do make a lot of it too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2019)

We're watching "Behind the Curve" about Flat Earthers. I know someone who is a flat earther. Tbh that's probably the least of his idiosyncrasies, as it were


----------



## blairsh (Feb 21, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> about Flst Earthers


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I thought "this is rubbish" at the first attempt, and turned it off after 20 minutes. But I went back to it last night, and I think it's better than I initially thought.


It gets better, stick with it. The last three are great and gripping.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> It gets better, stick with it. The last three are great and gripping.


Well I'm watching Riverdale now.


----------



## T & P (Feb 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Would you recommend having a look to someone who really doesn't care for the usual superhero shit at all? People seem to be praising it but I am not one for superhero shit usually.


Yes, it’s a lot more about a highly dysfunctional family than about their powers. The acting and character development is very good, the cinematography stunning in places, and story a achieves a good balanced mix of dark comedy, drama, and action.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Russian Doll....I watched it a week or so ago. I liked it. A lot. And I'm finding it's one of those things that is lingering large in my memory. So it's a big thumbs from me. It's just very creative with fantastic performances.
> 
> Plus exposing me to Harry Nilsson who I've never heard of before.


Harry Nilsson? I thought it was something by Scissor Sisters.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 22, 2019)

The Flat Earth documentary was predictably sad in so many different ways!

What I did find interesting was how many of the first eathers also espoused other anti - establishment, as they would put it, views such as anti-vaccines.

Needless to say they did not convince me the world is flat.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 23, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The Flat Earth documentary was predictably sad in so many different ways!
> 
> What I did find interesting was how many of the first eathers also espoused other anti - establishment, as they would put it, views such as anti-vaccines.
> 
> Needless to say they did not convince me the world is flat.


I love that they spent $20,000 on a gyro which showed immediately what it should about the earth's rotation. Even when they tried to mess with it. And then they didn't trust the result of their own light experiment!

Mark Sargent seems like someone who is very full of himself and just loves the celebrity. He's clearly head over heals in love with Patricia Steere as well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I love that they spent $20,000 on a gyro which showed immediately what it should about the earth's rotation. Even when they tried to mess with it. And then they didn't trust the result of their own light experiment!
> 
> Mark Sargent seems like someone who is very full of himself and just loves the celebrity. He's clearly head over heals in love with Patricia Steere as well.


The gyro but was my favourite bit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 24, 2019)

A very nice antedote to the flat earthers - Most Unknown - a kind of tag team of 9 scientists meeting scientists from completely different areas of study to talk about their work. It's a brief insight into some fascinating stuff.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 24, 2019)

Another one for umbrella academy, watched the first six episodes and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Micro (Feb 24, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The gyro but was my favourite bit



My favourite bit was when he was in the flight simulator at the space centre and walked away complaining that it didn’t work after tapping the screen a hundred times like a frustrated child. Then the camera panned to the massive green start button that said ‘START’ in big letters.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally watching the Fall, the Gillian Anderson in Belfast series.

Can't say I'm not nostalgic for the Belfast accents.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 24, 2019)

Roma

OK...amazing.  

There are a few films that deserve the oscar this year, this is easily one of them.   Wanna talk long shots, deep focus, water, bookshelves...and you can go bigger if you like.

In years to come people will reference this in how to make a film.   It's amazing.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 24, 2019)

I am sick in bed so I've watched the Secret Agent (Toby Jones) which was ok. Five Came Back which was absolutely fantastic. And finished watching the flat earth one, which was terrifying.

Dunno what to watch next


----------



## Micro (Feb 25, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Dunno what to watch next



Have you tried Russian Doll?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm not really getting The Umbrella Academy


----------



## wiskey (Feb 25, 2019)

Micro said:


> Have you tried Russian Doll?


No, I don't really do drama. What's it about?


----------



## Micro (Feb 25, 2019)

wiskey said:


> No, I don't really do drama. What's it about?



Female lead going through a Groundhog Day situation. Trying to figure out whether she’s in purgatory or wtf. Very funny.


----------



## Micro (Feb 25, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm not really getting The Umbrella Academy



Not getting it or not getting why people like it?
It all makes silly sense in the end.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 25, 2019)

Micro said:


> Not getting it or not getting why people like it?
> It all makes silly sense in the end.


I understand why people like but it's not grabbing me. I've watched 2 episodes and I don't have much impetus to watch any more. I don't think it's for me. I might give it one more though.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2019)

Give it at least one more. I enjoyed Russian Dolls much more as a whole than I did in first few episodes. I really enjoyed the music too.

I’m watching Riverdale.


----------



## ash (Feb 25, 2019)

Film - welcome home was a much better than expected thriller type thing - American couple in remote house in France


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2019)

I started watching the Punisher, and the amoral ultraviolence doesn’t bother me as much as the number of people who are now emerging saying that they were fine being spooks or thugs in Afghanistan, it was the right thing to do, it was just when it got _corrupt_ that there were problems, and the plot seems to be backing them up rather than portraying this as just another self justifying delusion by vicious damaged men.


----------



## Micro (Feb 25, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I started watching the Punisher, and the amoral ultraviolence doesn’t bother me as much as the number of people who are now emerging saying that they were fine being spooks or thugs in Afghanistan, it was the right thing to do, it was just when it got _corrupt_ that there were problems, and the plot seems to be backing them up rather than portraying this as just another self justifying delusion by vicious damaged men.



Is it not all part of the ‘he’s neither good nor bad’ thing? Total anti-hero.

I think it’s more that some of the non-military characters like Karen are too willing to look past that stuff and hold him up too high. And he actively discourages that, because he knows that deep down, he’s just a killer.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2019)

Micro said:


> Is it not all part of the ‘he’s neither good nor bad’ thing? Total anti-hero.
> 
> I think it’s more that some of the non-military characters like Karen are too willing to look past that stuff and hold him up too high. And he actively discourages that, because he knows that deep down, he’s just a killer.


I think it was when the hacker guy was talking to his wife in flashback, saying (paraphrasing) "I took this job to be better than just a contractor", and the plot seemed to be supporting this view, that I got annoyed. There's a big deal about how fucked up Castle is to the point that he's beyond morality now, but that's fake IMO - the story itself is still celebrating some actions over others and saying that there really is a moral distinction.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 25, 2019)

Season 2 of Suburra has landed! 5 ep in already


----------



## cheesethief (Feb 26, 2019)

Just finished season 1 of the Umbrella Academy - really liked it. Very silly nonsense, no point trying to rationalise any of it, but it's quirky fun. I liked the junky character with the S&M fetish. The violin playing woman looks like she needs a few good meals. Couldn't work out what the big guy's super power was, apart from being a bit big & hairy. Overall, 8/10.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Just finished season 1 of the Umbrella Academy - really liked it. Very silly nonsense, no point trying to rationalise any of it, but it's quirky fun. I liked the junky character with the S&M fetish. The violin playing woman looks like she needs a few good meals. Couldn't work out what the big guy's super power was, apart from being a bit big & hairy. Overall, 8/10.



He had super strength before the big hairy thing...


----------



## girasol (Feb 26, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Just finished season 1 of the Umbrella Academy - really liked it. Very silly nonsense, no point trying to rationalise any of it, but it's quirky fun. I liked the junky character with the S&M fetish. The violin playing woman looks like she needs a few good meals. Couldn't work out what the big guy's super power was, apart from being a bit big & hairy. Overall, 8/10.



I kept thinking 'he looks so familiar' on the first episode!  He was in Misfits (Robert Sheehan), that's why.  On episode 4 and really enjoying it, it really is fun to watch.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2019)

girasol said:


> I kept thinking 'he looks so familiar' on the first episode!  He was in Misfits (Robert Sheehan), that's why.  On episode 4 and really enjoying it, it really is fun to watch.


notice the irish keep slipping out from under his attempt at american lol.


----------



## girasol (Feb 27, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> notice the irish keep slipping out from under his attempt at american lol.



Yeah, it totally did, I especially noticed it last night, on episode 9 I think.


----------



## mrscooker (Mar 1, 2019)

Just popping in to say thank you for so many good recommendations in this thread. You have lead me to some great films and programmes I would otherwise have missed. Particular thanks for Operation Odessa, Valley Uprising, Kingdom (hats and zombies!) and the Sam Cooke film. Thank you all.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 1, 2019)

Really enjoyed the Killer Mike series, Trigger warning with Killer Mike, silly as fuck but he's fantastic.


----------



## Chz (Mar 1, 2019)

mrscooker said:


> Kingdom (hats and zombies!)


They really do have awesome hats.

I'm liking Umbrella Academy so far. Russian Doll is neat and all, but this is more to my tastes.


----------



## Thora (Mar 1, 2019)

Watched Get Out and Life this week (movies). 

Get Out was really good, Life was OK.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 1, 2019)

Thora said:


> Watched Get Out and Life this week (movies).
> 
> Get Out was really good, Life was OK.


Get Out was brilliant and fully deserved its Oscar.  Jordan Peel's new film 'Us' will be out soon and there's a trailer on youtube for it.

He's also doing the new Twilight Zone series that starts shortly too.

(and it was his production company that did Black KKKlansman, I think)


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 1, 2019)

Can’t be arsed to scroll through 119 pages so can anyone shout up any good films on Netflix? Anything noir, political, line of duty style cops etc 

I note ‘Dolores’ is going to be in at the end of March.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2019)

*ETA: I initially read your post as ‘not’ instead of ‘noir’, so my recommendations below are not good.
*
Bird Box for a great sci-fi thriller.

Dumplin (I think they spell without the G, but i’m sure you’ll find it either way) as a very enjoyable indeed feel-good comedy-drama. Don’t be put off by the presence of Jennifer Aniston in that one. It’s not a rom-com, and she’s not the main character anyway.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 2, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Can’t be arsed to scroll through 119 pages so can anyone shout up any good films on Netflix? Anything noir, political, line of duty style cops etc
> 
> I note ‘Dolores’ is going to be in at the end of March.



The Big Short is a great fictionalisation / docu-drama about the financial crash of 2008/9.

Netflix has a few Coen Brothers films which are often noir-esque but annoyingly they don't have The Man Who Wasn't There which is their explicit noir homage. But there is a secret Film Noir category: Netflix so hopefully you'll find something there.

I see Nightcrawler is in that genre, and that's a great film, if you want to feel dirty. It's a feel-bad film, like the opposite of feel-good films, designed to show you a dark part of the world and make you feel uncomfortable about living on the same planet. Only saw it once a few years ago so hope I'm not overplaying it but I think I'll watch it again soon seeing it on netflix.
Looper is in that category as well - it's a cool sci-fi time travel film but I wouldn't have called it noir myself, perhaps I'm missing something or perhaps take the category with a pinch of salt?

(Netflix Secret Codes for more genres: Here are the secret Netflix codes that unlock tons of hidden movies and shows)


----------



## Micro (Mar 2, 2019)

BigTom said:


> (Netflix Secret Codes for more genreas: Here are the secret Netflix codes that unlock tons of hidden movies and shows)



Thanks for that.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks BigTom


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes thankyou, I asked a while ago how to get out of the Netflix loop and you have provided the way


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2019)

Has anyoe watched Suburra?...could be like Gomorrah but set in Rome.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 2, 2019)

BigTom said:


> (Netflix Secret Codes for more genres: Here are the secret Netflix codes that unlock tons of hidden movies and shows)



Non-clickbait version from 2+years ago:

Netflix recommendations


----------



## Micro (Mar 2, 2019)

The explanation in BigTom’s link was helpful for those who didn’t really know about the issue. I thought so anyway.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 2, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Has anyoe watched Suburra?...could be like Gomorrah but set in Rome.



Yes, it's great. Not seen Gomorrah but I really enjoyed Suburra.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2019)

Micro said:


> The explanation in BigTom’s link was helpful for those who didn’t really know about the issue. I thought so anyway.


Though presumably those of us who watch Netflix through a preloaded TV app on our TV set have no way of using this tip, since we do not access Netflix through a browser and no URL address is needed, or visible for that matter.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 2, 2019)

T & P said:


> Though presumably those of us who watch Netflix through a preloaded TV app on our TV set have no way of using this tip, since we do not access Netflix through a browser and no URL address is needed, or visible for that matter.


You can still browse on [whatever device you use to browse u75] and then simply use the Search function on your TV set box to locate the film you have identified as worth watching.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> You can still browse on [whatever device you use to browse u75] and then simply use the Search function on your TV set box to locate the film you have identified as worth watching.


Doh!  So simple 

Cheers!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm not really getting The Umbrella Academy



We've just watched E:1 and I'm kinda feeling like I still have no idea what's going on or who anyone is.


----------



## mrscooker (Mar 3, 2019)

Really enjoyed High Flying Bird, the new Steven Soderbergh released on Netflix only.
 No Gallagher brothers in sight thank goodness.


----------



## Reno (Mar 3, 2019)

Finally got round to watching The Ballad of Buster Scruggs. It’s great !


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 3, 2019)

cheesethief said:


> Just finished season 1 of the Umbrella Academy - really liked it. Very silly nonsense, no point trying to rationalise any of it, but it's quirky fun. I liked the junky character with the S&M fetish. The violin playing woman looks like she needs a few good meals. Couldn't work out what the big guy's super power was, apart from being a bit big & hairy. Overall, 8/10.



Just got to end of season 1 of the Umbrella Academy myself, I would go with 9/10, it kept getting better with each episode, thanks to all that recommended it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2019)

wiskey said:


> We've just watched E:1 and I'm kinda feeling like I still have no idea what's going on or who anyone is.


It’ll make more sense as you go through the series. I’d recommend concentrating on enjoying the ride for the time being though


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 3, 2019)

There's a cool 12 minute youtube video about Cuaron's use of one-shots.  Roma and Gravity are on netflix, haven't checked for the others.



Spoiler


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 3, 2019)

"Losers" a documentary series  

The first one is interesting, the second one about Torquay United is great !


----------



## 1927 (Mar 3, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Losers" a documentary series
> 
> The first one is interesting, the second one about Torquay United is great !


Just binge watched the entire series, very enjoyable, The one about Torquay is great, but I actually really enjoyed the one about curling too!


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "Losers" a documentary series
> 
> The first one is interesting, the second one about Torquay United is great !


I intended to watch that and fell asleep 

Mañana


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 4, 2019)

1927 said:


> Just binge watched the entire series, very enjoyable, The one about Torquay is great, but I actually really enjoyed the one about curling too!


We're definitely going to watch more!


----------



## 1927 (Mar 4, 2019)

Breaker Upperers is a nice film too!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2019)

Umbrella academy definitely grows on you - but I'm not sure about this one:



Spoiler



how did the junkie lad get back to the present day after spending his year as a GI in 'nam in 1968?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2019)

That said, is anyone else finding the quality of the netflix commissioned in-house stuff a bit hit and miss? That "friends from college" really has the feel of something devised and scripted by an algorithm. And it's all definitely pitched at a narrow yuppie demographic (both FFC itself and the in-house stuff as a whole).


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Umbrella academy definitely grows on you - but I'm not sure about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: stuff



The suitcase. He still had it. However he fell in love with a squadmate. Once the man had died he bailed, then we have the scene of him smashing the suitcase to bits while in some distress


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> The suitcase. He still had it. However he fell in love with a squadmate. Once the man had died he bailed, then we have the scene of him smashing the suitcase to bits while in some distress


Ah ok, so the scene where 



Spoiler



he smashes up the suitcase is actually him back in the present day, for some reason I thought it was in 1968. . . in that Squid and the Whale movie there's a scene where Bryan Adams' Summer of '69 is played to establish that it's set in the mid-80s - but that didn't work on me, because Irish radio considered BA's track a hardy perennial and kept playing it on heavy rotation well into the 90s at least.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 4, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> That said, is anyone else finding the quality of the netflix commissioned in-house stuff a bit hit and miss? That "friends from college" really has the feel of something devised and scripted by an algorithm. And it's all definitely pitched at a narrow yuppie demographic (both FFC itself and the in-house stuff as a whole).


Yeah. I *want* to like Russian Doll. I really do. I'm about 5 episodes in and I'd rather spend the time reading a book. It is just so fucking soulless. I really don't care about the main character.

I do love the food shows though, Chefs Table about Mashama Bailey blew me away recently. That series just gets better and better.


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 4, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> That said, is anyone else finding the quality of the netflix commissioned in-house stuff a bit hit and miss? That "friends from college" really has the feel of something devised and scripted by an algorithm. And it's all definitely pitched at a narrow yuppie demographic (both FFC itself and the in-house stuff as a whole).



I think in the case of Friends from College, it's just unrelentingly crap.

I tuned in for Cobie Smulders and Keegan Michael Key, but literally everyone is insufferable and I can fill that niche with IASIP already.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 4, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> I think in the case of Friends from College, it's just unrelentingly crap.
> 
> I tuned in for Cobie Smulders and Keegan Michael Key, but literally everyone is insufferable and I can fill that niche with IASIP already.


Unrelentingly crap is right, but also fascinating in that train-wreck sort of way. 

"Working Moms" about well, working moms in Toronto, has a bad case of Canadians trying to pretend they're not boring (guys, it's OK to be boring).


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2019)

I loved Russian Doll and thought Natasha Lyonne was fantastic in it. It was also created by her and the time loop appears to be a metaphor for the repetitive patterns of addiction, something she knows plenty about. Because it isn’t specifically about a drug addict, it can be interpreted as being stuck in a rut and how to develop on from that. She never lets anybody get too close and has to get out of that. There is so much to dig into when it comes to the psychology of her character but it’s never obvious or trite about it.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 4, 2019)

Reno said:


> I loved Russian Doll and thought Natasha Lyonne was fantastic in it. It was also created by her and the time loop appears to be a metaphor for the repetitive patterns of addiction, something she knows plenty about. Because it isn’t specifically about a drug addict, it can be interpreted as being stuck in a rut and how to develop on from that. She never lets anybody get too close and has to get out of that. There is so much to dig into when it comes to the psychology of her character but it’s never obvious or trite about it.





Spoiler: Plot point



Israeli joint


----------



## BigTom (Mar 4, 2019)

Just noticed Goodfellas is on netflix - haven't seen it before so might be a new addition, apologies if it's always been there and I've missed it before.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 4, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Just noticed Goodfellas is on netflix - haven't seen it before so might be a new addition, apologies if it's always been there and I've missed it before.


Spotted it recently too so watched it at the weekend for probably the 5th or 6th time over the years, cracking movie.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Think this might have had a previous mention on this thread but The Boy Who Harnessed The Wind is probably worth a watch.I remember finding the book its based on in our local library-stood there and read the whole thing.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 4, 2019)

Reno said:


> Finally got round to watching The Ballad of Buster Scruggs. It’s great !


Just came here to post about that 

They should do a whole movie about the story of Buster - brilliant character and acting, funny as fuck too


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2019)

twentythreedom said:


> Just came here to post about that
> 
> They should do a whole movie about the story of Buster - brilliant character and acting, funny as fuck too


That first segment is fantastic, one of the best things the Coens have done. Pretty much liked all of it, the only episode I found a little dull was the one with Tom Waits.


----------



## Supine (Mar 4, 2019)

Reno said:


> That first segment is fantastic, one of the best things the Coens have done. Pretty much liked all of it, the only episode I found a little dull was the one with Tom Waits.



I just read recently it was originally going to be a series but got re-edited into a movie.


----------



## Reno (Mar 4, 2019)

Supine said:


> I just read recently it was originally going to be a series but got re-edited into a movie.


It was planned as a series but that never happened. It was then reconceived and shot as an anthology movie instead.


----------



## chilango (Mar 5, 2019)

*The Dawn Wall*.

For those of you that enjoy climbing docs. This one is a cracker. Tommy Caldwell is quite something.


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> That said, is anyone else finding the quality of the netflix commissioned in-house stuff a bit hit and miss? That "friends from college" really has the feel of something devised and scripted by an algorithm. And it's all definitely pitched at a narrow yuppie demographic (both FFC itself and the in-house stuff as a whole).


Yes, some of it is mediocre, and occasionally terrible. But if it one of the end results (whether intended or not) is giving a worldwide platform to lots of emerging writers and filmmakers, it's not such a bad thing. 

Netflix has so much content they don't need to finance and produce as many shows and films as they do. The worst consequence for us users is wasting two hours of your life on a shit film from time to time, but I guess the trick is to check online for reviews first.

On the whole Netflix still produces far better quality in-house stuff than the likes of Amazon, whose great-to-shit ratio is much lower. Not to mention Sky, which churns abominably awful stuff most of the time.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 5, 2019)

T & P said:


> On the whole Netflix still produces far better quality in-house stuff than the likes of Amazon, whose great-to-shit ratio is much lower. Not to mention Sky, which churns abominably awful stuff most of the time.



That got me thinking, so I did a quick tally of the stuff I have caught and enjoyed (from _alright if nothing special_, through to _fucking awesome_)...

*Netflix*
*(Original programming)*

_Altered Carbon_
_Daredevil_
_Evil Genius_
_GLOW_
_House Of Cards_
_Jessica Jones_
_Lilyhammer_
_Luke Cage_
_Maniac_
_Master Of None_
_Mindhunter_
_Murder Mountain_
_Narcos_
_Russian Doll_
_Stranger Things_
_The Crown_
_The Punisher_
_The Staircase_
_The Ted Bundy Tapes_
_The Umbrella Academy_
_Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt_
_Wild Wild Country_
*(Continuation programming)*

_Arrested Development_
_Black Mirror_
_The Killing_
_Trailer Park Boys_
*(Exclusively distributed programming)*

_Bad Blood_
_Better Call Saul_
_Bodyguard_
_Dirty John_
_London Spy_
_Manhunt: Unabomber_
_Marcella_
_NSU Germany History X_
_Peaky Blinders_
_Secret City_
_The Fall_
*(Produced/Co-Produced Movies)*

_22 July_
_1922_
_Beasts Of No Nation_
_ Bird Box_
_ Cargo_
_ Fyre: The Greatest Party That Never Happened_
_ High Flying Bird_
_ I Don’t Feel At Home In This World Anymore_
_ Outlaw King_
_ Polar_
_ Sand Castle_
_ Small Crimes_
_ The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs_
_ The Siege Of Jadotville_
_ Velvet Buzzsaw_
_ War Machine_
_ Wheelman_
*(Exclusively distributed movies)*

_6 Days_
_Annihilation_
_Bad Moms_
_Beirut_
_Close_
_Hell Or High Water_
_Mindhorn_
_Operation Finale_
_The Resistance Banker_
*Amazon*
*(Original programming)*

_ Alpha House _
_ Bosch _
_ Goliath _
_ The Man In The High Castle _
_ Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan _
_ Transparent_
*(Exclusively distributed programming)*

_ Catastrophe _
_ Justified _
_ Preacher _
_ The Looming Tower _
_ The Night Manager _
So I guess that means I hover more on the 'Flix side of the net...


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> That got me thinking, so I did a quick tally of the stuff I have caught and enjoyed (from _alright if nothing special_, through to _fucking awesome_)...
> 
> *Netflix*
> *(Original programming)*
> ...


Cheers. A perfect example of what I was trying to say. And unlike Amazon, there are no extra charges. If it’s part of their portfolio, it’s included. As mentioned by other posters in the Amazon thread, there’s a rapidly increasing number of series there that require extra payment.

I probably should not say this on an open Internet forum lest they’ gathering opinions for future pricing, but as your post illustrates I find Netflix’s fees ludicrously good value for money.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 6, 2019)

chilango said:


> *The Dawn Wall*.
> 
> For those of you that enjoy climbing docs. This one is a cracker. Tommy Caldwell is quite something.



The beginning is quite extraordinary. When they flew to kyrgyzstan and what happened there.
I watched it with my jaw on the floor, he really is something else.

Gripping!


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

Ponyutd said:


> The beginning is quite extraordinary. When they flew to kyrgyzstan and what happened there.
> I watched it with my jaw on the floor, he really is something else.
> 
> Gripping!



I've seen Caldwell in other stuff but had never heard that story


----------



## Chz (Mar 6, 2019)

T & P said:


> Cheers. A perfect example of what I was trying to say. And unlike Amazon, there are no extra charges. If it’s part of their portfolio, it’s included. As mentioned by other posters in the Amazon thread, there’s a rapidly increasing number of series there that require extra payment.
> 
> I probably should not say this on an open Internet forum lest they’ gathering opinions for future pricing, but as your post illustrates I find Netflix’s fees ludicrously good value for money.


There's plenty of us that just see Amazon Video as a bonus to Prime membership, which we already had in the first place. Maybe their intent is to eventually challenge Netflix, but right now it's still just a sweetener for Prime's other benefits.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 7, 2019)

I think people get confused with Amazon Prime Video and other things Amazon are offering.  On my Fire TV, I have Prime Videos and Amazon also offer other things for a fee.  That is not charging extra for Prime Video, it is just selling other apps like Amazon sell lots of other things.  They also promote Netflix on the Fire TV but you don't hear people complaining that you have to pay extra for it.  The things Amazon are charging extra for are OTHER APPS


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2019)

Amazon Prime has a service like Netflix which offers content for free. Apart from that, they sell stuff, may that be DVDs or digital downloads for film and music. The digital downloads for sale are a different service.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I think people get confused with Amazon Prime Video and other things Amazon are offering.  On my Fire TV, I have Prime Videos and Amazon also offer other things for a fee.  That is not charging extra for Prime Video, it is just selling other apps like Amazon sell lots of other things.  They also promote Netflix on the Fire TV but you don't hear people complaining that you have to pay extra for it.  The things Amazon are charging extra for are OTHER APPS


The thing is, though, the model of paying for TV watching is turning into something very different from what we’re used to.  We’ve moved from TV licence plus putting up with adverts, to those who chose to subscribe to satellite (I never have - didn’t see any advantage), to different subscription streaming services.  Netflix, Hayu, Amazon Prime, Now TV, BFI Player, Mubi.  Would anyone pay for all of these at once? Why?

It’s frustrating when something moves from one provider to another. But I can’t see anyone subscribing to them all at once. So eventually something is going to have to give, surely?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 7, 2019)

chilango said:


> *The Dawn Wall*.
> 
> For those of you that enjoy climbing docs. This one is a cracker. Tommy Caldwell is quite something.



Oooh that looks right up my street!

Despite never having climbed and having no real desire to ever do so I do like a good climbing doc


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 9, 2019)

Ricky Gervais in Afterlife, just sat down to watch it.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 9, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> The thing is, though, the model of paying for TV watching is turning into something very different from what we’re used to.  We’ve moved from TV licence plus putting up with adverts, to those who chose to subscribe to satellite (I never have - didn’t see any advantage), to different subscription streaming services.  Netflix, Hayu, Amazon Prime, Now TV, BFI Player, Mubi.  Would anyone pay for all of these at once? Why?
> 
> It’s frustrating when something moves from one provider to another. But I can’t see anyone subscribing to them all at once. So eventually something is going to have to give, surely?



Add Disney+ to your list... they've said their entire back catalogue of films will be available on their streaming service. Not sure when they will launch but clearly they are going to be a big player.

I think the question is going to be whether the collection of services (or whatever aggregate service comes along to provide all of them together) will cost more, less or the same as Sky/cable. I would imagine this period has driven down the price the market will bear but my price point for tv is way below the cost of sky or cable tv so for me I'll only ever pay ~£15/month for tv/film access and if that's one service, and no single service gives me enough to make it feel worthwhile, I just won't bother having any, and will go back to torrenting stuff.

I think that's an important link you've missed. From tv (£+ads) or sky/cable (££+ads) -> torrenting (free+no ads) -> streaming (£+no ads). Whether the market as a whole will take streaming as ££+ads or £££+no ads whilst torrenting is still an option is a question. I can't see it and it's going to be interesting over the next few years. USA is a much bigger market so I suspect we'll just end up with whatever works (for the streaming / tv / film companies) over there is what we'll get here.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Add Disney+ to your list... they've said their entire back catalogue of films will be available on their streaming service. Not sure when they will launch but clearly they are going to be a big player.
> 
> I think the question is going to be whether the collection of services (or whatever aggregate service comes along to provide all of them together) will cost more, less or the same as Sky/cable. I would imagine this period has driven down the price the market will bear but my price point for tv is way below the cost of sky or cable tv so for me I'll only ever pay ~£15/month for tv/film access and if that's one service, and no single service gives me enough to make it feel worthwhile, I just won't bother having any, and will go back to torrenting stuff.
> 
> I think that's an important link you've missed. From tv (£+ads) or sky/cable (££+ads) -> torrenting (free+no ads) -> streaming (£+no ads). Whether the market as a whole will take streaming as ££+ads or £££+no ads whilst torrenting is still an option is a question. I can't see it and it's going to be interesting over the next few years. USA is a much bigger market so I suspect we'll just end up with whatever works (for the streaming / tv / film companies) over there is what we'll get here.


I missed torrenting because I’ve never done it, don’t understand it, and will never do it. If I get priced out of streaming, I’ll just stop consuming. Maybe buy DVDs. But I’ll just rely on Freeview, maybe iPlayer, if they don’t abandon it as license fee paid. 

Like you, I’m not going to pay for a Sky/Virgin type service. Too expensive. I only use Netflix as a shared user. My daughters pay part of the sub.  I don’t think I’d bother if it was all me.


----------



## chilango (Mar 9, 2019)

Ponyutd said:


> Ricky Gervais in Afterlife, just sat down to watch it.



Watched the first one for a bit and am really, really unsure about it.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 9, 2019)

He has hit the nail on the head with the dementia scenes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 9, 2019)

Reno said:


> Amazon Prime has a service like Netflix which offers content for free.



How is content free, when Amazon Prime costs £7.99 pm?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2019)

Ponyutd said:


> Ricky Gervais in Afterlife, just sat down to watch it.





chilango said:


> Watched the first one for a bit and am really, really unsure about it.


Am considering giving this a watch


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 9, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> How is content free, when Amazon Prime costs £7.99 pm?


Don't ask the tricky questions


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Am considering giving this a watch



Just watched the first 2, fairly typical RG dark humour stuff going on, so I guess it's down to if you like Marmite or not.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just watched the first 2, fairly typical RG dark humour stuff going on, so I guess it's down to if you like Marmite or not.


I like his writing _sometimes_ but not that keen on him


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 9, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I like his writing _sometimes_ but not that keen on him



You & me both, but I am enjoying this.

Although that maybe just because I need a bit of easy to follow escapism, having spent way too much time down at my mother's bedside, at the hospital this week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 9, 2019)

OK, part three, the sex worker offering to do anything for £50.



Spoiler: So, he takes her home...



...to do his washing-up & cleaning.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> You & me both, but I am enjoying this.
> 
> Although that maybe just because I need a bit of easy to follow escapism, having spent way too much time down at my mother's bedside, at the hospital this week.


Sorry to hear that mate 

I am after some brainless telly and wine today. Had a death in the family and a lot of work stress of late so need something bland. Went for Midsomer Murders and extra wine in the end


----------



## Poi E (Mar 9, 2019)

Await Further Instructions is a great Brexit drama.


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> How is content free, when Amazon Prime costs £7.99 pm?


Free with your subscription, pedant !


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2019)

Reno said:


> Free with your subscription, pedant !


The BBC is free with your licence


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2019)

Reno said:


> Free with your subscription, pedant !



So, you pay for it then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 10, 2019)

Reno said:


> Free with your subscription, pedant !


I get a free Classical Guitar magazine with my subscription to Classical Guitar magazine.


----------



## Reno (Mar 10, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, you pay for it then.


I get Amazon Prime for cheaper and same or next day shipping of items and long looked at the streaming service as thrown in as an add-on. For years there wasn't anything worth watching on it and I still keep forgetting it exists. That does not make it the same as a magazine or a Netflix subscription or a BBC licence fee, because the programs are the main thing you pay for.

As opposed to streaming titles for which you have to pay extra even with Prime, I solemnly promise I will from now refer to films and TV series which come with the Amazon Prime streaming service as "free with Amazon Prime" instead of the shorter "free" even though it will make me sound like an advertisement.


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2019)

Behind the curve: excellent documentary about the flat earth movement.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 10, 2019)

chilango said:


> Watched the first one for a bit and am really, really unsure about it.



Worth watching it all, there's so many twists & turns, a bit of a emotional roller coaster.


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Worth watching it all, there's so many twists & turns, a bit of a emotional roller coaster.



Watched more of it and am still really suspicious of it (well, Gervais really - exemplified by his insistence that everybody says "cunt" at every possible opportunity) the supporting cast is good though and it is strangely watchable.


----------



## Micro (Mar 11, 2019)

Has anyone watched Dirty John: The Dirty Truth? I know there’s a drama series but I was in the mood for a doc. 

I’m a third of the way through and not getting what the big whoop is. He’s manipulated and threatened a bunch of women, which is awful,  but not seeing how it’s a doc and a series worth. Is it worth sticking with? 

The journalist guy is getting on my tits as well. Seems like a real snivelling little asshole.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2019)

chilango said:


> Watched more of it and am still really suspicious of it (well, Gervais really - exemplified by his insistence that everybody says "cunt" at every possible opportunity) the supporting cast is good though and it is strangely watchable.



Things change, but I am not going to spoil it by saying more.

One thing that bugged me was it being based around a small town local free newspaper, which didn't seem to have any advertising staff, yet had a photographer, which even most paid-for weekly local papers don't have in this day & age.


----------



## chilango (Mar 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Things change, but I am not going to spoil it by saying more.
> 
> One thing that bugged me was it being based around a small town local free newspaper, which didn't seem to have any advertising staff, yet had a photographer, which even most paid-for weekly local papers don't have in this day & age.



Watched it all now.

Am still very unsure about the whole. Left a pretty bad taste in the mouth overall for me 

Also my fave character didn't even make to the final episode


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 11, 2019)

Watched After Life. I enjoyed it.

Had some good laughs, was maudlin and simplistic about big issues, with a healthy dose of misanthropy.

A bit like me really.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 11, 2019)

magneze said:


> Behind the curve: excellent documentary about the flat earth movement.



There's a cracking meme thingymabob which states that the earth cannot possibly be flat, because cats would have kicked everything off it by now


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Mar 11, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Things change, but I am not going to spoil it by saying more.
> 
> One thing that bugged me was it being based around a small town local free newspaper, which didn't seem to have any advertising staff, yet had a photographer, which even most paid-for weekly local papers don't have in this day & age.


The other half of the room is the advertising staff, no? - philomena cunk and the others who don't speak. That bit's realistic - editorial one side of the room, sales the other, sales generally dressed a lot smarter.

I liked this a lot more than I thought I would. The dog is possibly my favourite character, mind. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

Started watching something called Frequency. It’s about a New York cop who can speak to her dead Dad on CB radio.  It’s like Quantum Leap does the  Killing (in New York). But not done for laughs. 

The set up is a bit daft. The origin story is all a bit Freaky Friday, but aside from the Zoltar-meets-Frankenstein moment, it’s an intriguing concept, and the actors play it well. The relationship between the Dad and daughter is well drawn. Her best friend is played by Lenny from Nurse Jackie. 

It’s not high art, but it is high concept, it has its moments, and is an enjoyable watch. It’s binge-worthy, so long as you’re not looking for the next TV classic. (There’s only one series and it was made in 2016, so I’m guessing it was cancelled after the first run).

What can I say? 7/10, but with enough interesting ideas to keep me watching.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 11, 2019)

It got cancelled due to low ratings, then was reprieved and then I think it got cancelled again


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> It got cancelled due to low ratings, then was reprieved and then I think it got cancelled again


It has the ingredients of a cult programme, so it may even get a second lease on Netflix (I don’t think it’s made-for-Netflix).


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 11, 2019)

I just looked it up.  It was cancelled and then they made a movie to give closure to the story so make sure the movie is also there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 11, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I just looked it up.  It was cancelled and then they made a movie to give closure to the story so make sure the movie is also there.


Cheers. I’m afraid to Google programmes I’m currently watching in case I accidentally see spoilers.


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I just looked it up.  It was cancelled and then they made a movie to give closure to the story so make sure the movie is also there.


Frequency was also based on a movie from 2000. For the series they changed the son to a daughter. It was reasonably well received then, though I don’t remember much about it.

Frequency (film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I just looked it up.  It was cancelled and then they made a movie to give closure to the story so make sure the movie is also there.


No, the movie came first and they made a tv series from it


----------



## Reno (Mar 11, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> No, the movie came first and they made a tv series from it


They also made a TV movie to wrap up the series when it got cancelled.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2019)

Micro said:


> Has anyone watched Dirty John: The Dirty Truth? I know there’s a drama series but I was in the mood for a doc.
> 
> I’m a third of the way through and not getting what the big whoop is. He’s manipulated and threatened a bunch of women, which is awful,  but not seeing how it’s a doc and a series worth. Is it worth sticking with?
> 
> The journalist guy is getting on my tits as well. Seems like a real snivelling little asshole.


Same! I think something a bit nastier happens at the end but I got so bored of it I stopped paying attention. I got quite annoyed at the suggestion that being a drug addict was literally the worst thing anyone could possibly be.

The main woman's daughter talked in such a strange way that it really irritated me as well. They portray her as a right little stuck up rich bitch in the drama series (which I had on as background noise on Saturday).


----------



## Thora (Mar 11, 2019)

Drama series was better than the doc (think it started as a podcast?) - the series was not at all flattering in its portrayal of the daughters


----------



## Micro (Mar 11, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The main woman's daughter talked in such a strange way that it really irritated me as well



I knooow, right? Every word was soooo weighted. There was juust, like, nooo focuuus to what she was sayyying.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2019)

Micro said:


> I knooow, right? Every word was soooo weighted. There was juust, like, nooo focuuus to what she was sayyying.


You should watch at least a bit of the drama series just to see what they do with her as a character


----------



## Patteran (Mar 11, 2019)

chilango said:


> Watched it all now.
> 
> Am still very unsure about the whole. Left a pretty bad taste in the mouth overall for me
> 
> Also my fave character didn't even make to the final episode



Agree about the lingering bad taste - not because it was pushing edgy boundaries or taboos, but because of what it revealed so shamelessly about the writer/director/star. I thought it was astonishingly narcissistic. Gervais broadcasting his unpleasant, self-centred, self-indulgent fantasies. How liberated he'd be if his partner died (featuring his real partner's name on the gravestone), how sharp his scripted responses to twitter arguments about god with scripted idiots, how butch his subtly racialised vigilanteism, how loveable he'd be once unburdened. How ruddy, bloody brave communing with prostitutes & junkies. Jesus in a girdle & a v-necked t-shirt. Worst thing I've seen since 'Brent On The Road' when he pleaded with his audience to love the musician he pretended he was parodying.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 11, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Agree about the lingering bad taste - not because it was pushing edgy boundaries or taboos, but because of what it revealed so shamelessly about the writer/director/star. I thought it was astonishingly narcissistic. Gervais broadcasting his unpleasant, self-centred, self-indulgent fantasies. How liberated he'd be if his partner died (featuring his real partner's name on the gravestone), how sharp his scripted responses to twitter arguments about god with scripted idiots, how butch his subtly racialised vigilanteism, how loveable he'd be once unburdened. How ruddy, bloody brave communing with prostitutes & junkies. Jesus in a girdle & a v-necked t-shirt. Worst thing I've seen since 'Brent On The Road' when he pleaded with his audience to love the musician he pretended he was parodying.


I

I hate him.

Didn't someone on here, year's ago, say she'd known him in real life, and it's not an act, he really is like that?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 12, 2019)

Caught up with "Abducted in Plain Sight" this afternoon  

Fucking hell, not sure what to say. Just so wrong and so strange in so many ways.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 13, 2019)

anyone else watching _Rebellion_? - drama  about the birth of the irish republic. Seen first two episodes - really good  - gritty, unsentimental and (to the best of my knowledge) historically accurate.


----------



## Sue (Mar 13, 2019)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Caught up with "Abducted in Plain Sight" this afternoon
> 
> Fucking hell, not sure what to say. Just so wrong and so strange in so many ways.


Think every single person who's commented on it here has used the term 'fucking hell'. It's absolutely incredible in the unbelievable sense.


----------



## campanula (Mar 13, 2019)

Um, would anyone mind pointing me to a couple of films for  rampant insomnia...so not too thrilling, or requiring much thinking, but not dull enough so I am back where I started, chewing my fingernails at 4.15am,  too knackered to do anything 'cept loll about in gloom.
 Fyre was one of my insomniac choices...but as I was practically levitating in glee, there was no forty winking to be had.


----------



## iona (Mar 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> anyone else watching _Rebellion_? - drama  about the birth of the irish republic. Seen first two episodes - really good  - gritty, unsentimental and (to the best of my knowledge) historically accurate.



Watched the first series recently, not started S2 yet.


----------



## Cid (Mar 13, 2019)

campanula said:


> Um, would anyone mind pointing me to a couple of films for  rampant insomnia...so not too thrilling, or requiring much thinking, but not dull enough so I am back where I started, chewing my fingernails at 4.15am,  too knackered to do anything 'cept loll about in gloom.
> Fyre was one of my insomniac choices...but as I was practically levitating in glee, there was no forty winking to be had.



Have you watched the Dirty Money series? 
Icarus


----------



## campanula (Mar 13, 2019)

Cid said:


> Have you watched the Dirty Money series?
> Icarus



I haven't watched anything, tbh, apart from Maniac and Hill House (and Fyre)at the behest of offspring, cos I am rubbish at sitting still and concentrating - it's only because lying still, wide-awake in the dark is worse than watching stuff on a screen...so pretty much a Netflix virgin


----------



## Cid (Mar 13, 2019)

campanula said:


> I haven't watched anything, tbh, apart from Maniac and Hill House (and Fyre)at the behest of offspring, cos I am rubbish at sitting still and concentrating - it's only because lying still, wide-awake in the dark is worse than watching stuff on a screen...so pretty much a Netflix virgin



Dirty money is a series of docs on major financial arsery of recent years; VW emissions, HSBC laundering, Payday loans (US), the maple syrup theft and... Trump I think. Icarus is a doc about doping in cycling which takes a fairly major turn that I won't spoil. Difficult to say why I'm recommending them, I think they just get through their subjects well. Don't take much effort to understand, but are still interesting and well made.


----------



## campanula (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks, Cid - both sound just the ticket.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> anyone else watching _Rebellion_? - drama  about the birth of the irish republic. Seen first two episodes - really good  - gritty, unsentimental and (to the best of my knowledge) historically accurate.


Not yet but it's on my list.

We tried watching After Life last night.  Watched two. Wank. Not gonna bother with the rest.  The fucking gall of the guy to write about that experience when he's never even experienced it.

Edited to avoid any spoilerage.


----------



## chandlerp (Mar 14, 2019)

Well that's told all those sci-fi wrtiers


----------



## sojourner (Mar 14, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> Well that's told all those sci-fi wrtiers


Different and you know it


----------



## chilango (Mar 14, 2019)

Difference being plenty of people have experienced what Gervais is writing about whilst unfortunately very few people have gone to other star systems and shot robots with lasers and shit.

Plus Gervais is deeply unpleasant.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 15, 2019)

Edie.

The protagonist is played by Sheila Hancock. I really loved this film - so incredibly rare that you have an octogenarian female lead, and it's kinda of sad but inspirational too.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 15, 2019)

I watched The Dawn Wall last night,  and I recommend it to everyone. Bloody great film, incredible achievement. I notice chilango recommended it a couple of pages back.

Watch it. Really.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 15, 2019)

chilango said:


> *The Dawn Wall*.
> 
> For those of you that enjoy climbing docs. This one is a cracker. Tommy Caldwell is quite something.



Caught up with this yesterday. Really enjoyed it. Some quite extraordinary photography as well as the story.

 I want to go to Yosemite now. Maybe not to climb Dawn Wall though!


----------



## Cid (Mar 15, 2019)

Yeah, just watched it... I was kind of worried that. Hmm... Probably doesn't really need spoilers, but:



Spoiler



That it would take the route of focussing on the kidnapping, then the unravelling relationships in face of past type thing. Quite weird that there are enough things on those lines that I'm able to not like them, and not to belittle the very real traumas of the people in them. But anyway, it didn't too much, and was mainly about two people doing something bloody hard and repeatedly falling off things.



Yeah, enjoyed it.

Urban Yosemite trip I reckon...


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2019)

For those who enjoyed Dawn Wall, and want to watch another (quite different, but great in its own way) Yosemite climbing film, I think Valley Uprising is still on Netflix.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 15, 2019)

Turn Up Charlie

Not _entirely _sure this is a recommendation, but if you want to see London DJ Idris Elba playing a nanny to a precocious American child this is gonna be right up your alley.

Tbh, the first episode is pretty amiable fun.


----------



## girasol (Mar 16, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Turn Up Charlie
> 
> Not _entirely _sure this is a recommendation, but if you want to see London DJ Idris Elba playing a nanny to a precocious American child this is gonna be right up your alley.
> 
> Tbh, the first episode is pretty amiable fun.



I binge watched yesterday on account of having a cold.  It was, erm...  I actually don't know what to make of it, but I kept watching so can't be that bad...  Or maybe it is.  If you hate over hyped DJs, precocious kids and Ibiza this will probably piss you off


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 16, 2019)

There's a new 8 part Madeleine McCann documentary, seems ok so far. Lots of interviews with locals, police and reporters etc, seems ok so far.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 16, 2019)

girasol said:


> I binge watched yesterday on account of having a cold.  It was, erm...  I actually don't know what to make of it, but I kept watching so can't be that bad...  Or maybe it is.  If you hate over hyped DJs, precocious kids and Ibiza this will probably piss you off



I ended up watching the lot of it and all. Elba's charisma and Piper Perabo's wonderfully wonky smile saw me through. I ended up liking the Precocious American Kid too - nicely played.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 16, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> There's a new 8 part Madeleine McCann documentary, seems ok so far. Lots of interviews with locals, police and reporters etc, seems ok so far.


I've heard 8 episodes is a stretch and they make no new revelations, but I find it an interesting case so let us know what you think when you're finished


----------



## girasol (Mar 16, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I ended up watching the lot of it and all. Elba's charisma and Piper Perabo's wonderfully wonky smile saw me through. I ended up liking the Precocious American Kid too - nicely played.



Yeah, I liked the kid.


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> For those who enjoyed Dawn Wall, and want to watch another (quite different, but great in its own way) Yosemite climbing film, I think Valley Uprising is still on Netflix.



That was good too... Though I find the free-solo bits kind of hard to watch. And the slacklining.


----------



## maomao (Mar 16, 2019)

campanula said:


> I haven't watched anything, tbh, apart from Maniac and Hill House (and Fyre)at the behest of offspring, cos I am rubbish at sitting still and concentrating - it's only because lying still, wide-awake in the dark is worse than watching stuff on a screen...so pretty much a Netflix virgin


They've got all the BBC planet earth etc. on there. That can put me to sleep after anything.


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2019)

Watching 'dealt' at the moment, good stuff.


----------



## campanula (Mar 16, 2019)

maomao said:


> They've got all the BBC planet earth etc. on there.



They are all a bit animal-centric though... where's the plants?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 16, 2019)

_בתוך המוסד_ AKA _Inside The Mossad_ - pretty in-depth (not just on the history, or the tradecraft, but also on the philosophical underpinnings) four-part documentary on Israel's intelligence agency.

Dense with talking head interviews with former and serving officers, including ex-directors Zvi Zamir (1968-1974), Dani Yatom (1996-86) and Efraim Halevy (1998-2002, topping off a career begun in 1961); current Deputy Director Ram Ben Barak; key department heads like Avi Dagan (past Head of Recruitment and later ‘Tzomet’, or Collections), Rafi Eitan (Ops Chief or Head of Caeserea 1950-81), David Meidan (Head of the ‘TEVEL’ Political Action & Liaison Division in the 1990s), David Arbel (Head of Europe Division), Rami Igra (Head of the Captured & Missing Division until 1999), Uzi Arad (Research Division); one-time Station Chiefs like Yair Ravid-Ravitz (Beirut) and Eliezer Tsafrir (Iraqi Kurdistan, Iran and Lebanon); various participants in the 1984 Operation Moses, like Danny Limor, Gad Shimron, Yula Reitman and David Ben Uziel, who had been a teenage veteran of the Irgun, and was later a member of a tiny team assisting the Christian rebellion in Southern Sudan in the early 1970s; plus numerous career and case officers like Mishka Ben David, Yossi Alpher and ‘Tamar’.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 16, 2019)

Watched all of After Life.  Was fine with it until the last episode.   Fucking annoying preachy shit at that point.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2019)

Love, Death & Robots. A sci-fi adult animation anthology. Absolutely superb. Skip the first episode (it’s okay but not as good as the others so far) and start on the second- unrelated stories so it doesn’t matter.


Really damn good so far.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 17, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> anyone else watching _Rebellion_? - drama  about the birth of the irish republic. Seen first two episodes - really good  - gritty, unsentimental and (to the best of my knowledge) historically accurate.



I would agree with that, just started S2.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 17, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I would agree with that, just started S2.



Im impressed how they've not romantisced it - the hopeless zeal and naivety  of the 1916  uprising meeting messing reality - having to shoot people in cold blood, the fact that the "Brit" soldiers they are fighting are their fellow irish men, the poor of dublin seeing it, not as a glorious  overthrow of the imperial yoke, but as an opportunity to loot luxury goods.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> Love, Death & Robots. A sci-fi adult animation anthology. Absolutely superb. Skip the first episode (it’s okay but not as good as the others so far) and start on the second- unrelated stories so it doesn’t matter.
> 
> 
> Really damn good so far.



Mid-series update. I cannot emphasise enough how absurdly good and enjoyable this is.

The mixture of the different animation styles, story set-ups (from space exploration to 19th century steampunk-anime fusions to sarcastic tourist droids from another planet enjoying a day out on a human-extinct post apocalypse Earth), and tone of the stories ranging from light and comedic to near-horror) makes you enjoy every story more than the previous one. Do not miss this.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally watched 22 July. Absolutely fucking devastating.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 18, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Im impressed how they've not romantisced it - the hopeless zeal and naivety  of the 1916  uprising meeting messing reality - having to shoot people in cold blood, the fact that the "Brit" soldiers they are fighting are their fellow irish men, the poor of dublin seeing it, not as a glorious  overthrow of the imperial yoke, but as an opportunity to loot luxury goods.


"They're looting Irish property".

"It'll still be Irish property once they've looted it".


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 19, 2019)

Reno said:


> I loved Russian Doll and thought Natasha Lyonne was fantastic in it. It was also created by her and the time loop appears to be a metaphor for the repetitive patterns of addiction, something she knows plenty about. Because it isn’t specifically about a drug addict, it can be interpreted as being stuck in a rut and how to develop on from that. She never lets anybody get too close and has to get out of that. There is so much to dig into when it comes to the psychology of her character but it’s never obvious or trite about it.


Agreed. Unlike some on here who like any old shit  I find about one show a year that I think is really good, and Russian Doll is this year's.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 19, 2019)

I watched ‘The Dawn Wall’ - thanks to those that recommended it, it had me gripped the whole way through.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 19, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> I watched ‘The Dawn Wall’ - thanks to those that recommended it, it had me gripped the whole way through.



Same here!


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 19, 2019)

First ep of Umbrella Academy, def interesting enough to keep going. 

Love a bit of Tiffany too, so that was a fun scene.


----------



## passenger (Mar 19, 2019)

Another shout for Afterlife very deep, had me going through all the emotions
up to episode 4 so far.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> Mid-series update. I cannot emphasise enough how absurdly good and enjoyable this is.
> 
> The mixture of the different animation styles, story set-ups (from space exploration to 19th century steampunk-anime fusions to sarcastic tourist droids from another planet enjoying a day out on a human-extinct post apocalypse Earth), and tone of the stories ranging from light and comedic to near-horror) makes you enjoy every story more than the previous one. Do not miss this.


I’m five episodes in and I’m not sold on this. It looks good, I just don’t find the stories that great. Heavy on action, low on ideas. And would it really have hurt to get a few women in to make a few episodes to counteract the sweaty boys vibe ? It’s all tits, guns and monsters. Check out World of Tomorrow by Don Herzfeld, for a really great sci-fi animation short.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2019)

Reno said:


> I’m five episodes in and I’m not sold on this. It looks good, I just don’t find the stories that great. Heavy on action, low on ideas. And would it really have hurt to get a few women in to make a few episodes to counteract the sweaty boy vibe ? It’s all tits, guns and monsters. Check out World of Tomorrow by Don Herzfeld, for a really great sci-fi animation short.


Yes, there are episodes later in which female characters are the main lead and in one at least, the only one.

And some of the storylines are very good indeed. Beyond the Aquila Rift and Zuma Blue are definitely worth checking even if you don’t feel like continue watching the anthology. As are Lucky 13 and A Helping Hand, two of the female-led ones.

A few of them are average or even a bit weak. But overall I loved the idea and it completely hit the spot of a late Saturday night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 20, 2019)

Reno said:


> They also made a TV movie to wrap up the series when it got cancelled.


I’ve just finished Frequency. It turns out it isn’t a TV movie, it’s a 3 min 30 sec epilogue that the original airer, The CW, had made to add to their catchup app when they decided to cancel the show (which was already being developed for a second series). Netflix doesn’t have the epilogue, and so you have to find it on something called Vimeo, which is a bit like YouTube.  

Luckily it’s only a very short clip, though. 

It could easily have gone on to several seasons, but US networks do tend to have a low opinion of the viewing public, and probably thought the competing timelines were too confusing for people. However, in a way it’s nice to have a story that for once doesn’t need to be rebooted every season, and so concludes in a fairly natural way and before you get annoyed with the reboots.


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> Yes, there are episodes later in which female characters are the main lead and in one at least, the only one.
> 
> And some of the storylines are very good indeed. Beyond the Aquila Rift and Zuma Blue are definitely worth checking even if you don’t feel like continue watching the anthology. As are Lucky 13 and A Helping Hand, two of the female-led ones.
> 
> A few of them are average or even a bit weak. But overall I loved the idea and it completely hit the spot of a late Saturday night.


I didn’t mean female characters (of which there are several, often heavily sexualised and objectified) and more about female animation filmmakers behind the camera to lend a female perspective. There are 18 episodes, all of them directed by men. I work in animation, there are some very talented female animation fimmmakers out there, it wouldn’t have hurt to approach some of them with so many episodes to go around.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 20, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Doomsday Preppers! Ideal with a hangover, ridiculous and brainless, watched about 3 episodes last night


I started watching this last night. Great fun


----------



## BigTom (Mar 22, 2019)

Boyhood, by Richard Linklater is on Netflix now. I'm a bit of a fanboy for linklater but even correcting for that, this is really great, slow and basically gentle family drama, literal coming of age film, iirc it was filmed over 12 years. Highly recommend it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2019)

The Miami Showband massacre doc is up now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> _בתוך המוסד_ AKA _Inside The Mossad_ - pretty in-depth (not just on the history, or the tradecraft, but also on the philosophical underpinnings) four-part documentary on Israel's intelligence agency.
> 
> Dense with talking head interviews with former and serving officers, including ex-directors Zvi Zamir (1968-1974), Dani Yatom (1996-86) and Efraim Halevy (1998-2002, topping off a career begun in 1961); current Deputy Director Ram Ben Barak; key department heads like Avi Dagan (past Head of Recruitment and later ‘Tzomet’, or Collections), Rafi Eitan (Ops Chief or Head of Caeserea 1950-81), David Meidan (Head of the ‘TEVEL’ Political Action & Liaison Division in the 1990s), David Arbel (Head of Europe Division), Rami Igra (Head of the Captured & Missing Division until 1999), Uzi Arad (Research Division); one-time Station Chiefs like Yair Ravid-Ravitz (Beirut) and Eliezer Tsafrir (Iraqi Kurdistan, Iran and Lebanon); various participants in the 1984 Operation Moses, like Danny Limor, Gad Shimron, Yula Reitman and David Ben Uziel, who had been a teenage veteran of the Irgun, and was later a member of a tiny team assisting the Christian rebellion in Southern Sudan in the early 1970s; plus numerous career and case officers like Mishka Ben David, Yossi Alpher and ‘Tamar’.


Rafi Eitan has just died

Spymaster behind the capture of Adolf Eichmann dies aged 92


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2019)

"Piercing" is quite a stylish little number. It ends rather abruptly but I enjoyed the ride.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2019)

And 3 part comedy drama "Ill Behaviour" from Peep Show creator Sam Bain. You all probably watched it on TV when it was on but I wasn't here then. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2019)

Love Death and Robots. Just the first one Sonnie's Edge, which was very very familiar. Peter F Hamilton wrote it in 'Second Chance At Eden', which I read ages ago. Gave up on Hamilton somewhere around the late Comonwealth books. Good but usual Hamilton caveats apply.
I haven't looked at the full author list but I see Jon Scalzi's done one. I liked his book Redshirts, its one joke but its a good joke. Will watch the rest of them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2019)

Reno said:


> there are some very talented female animation fimmmakers out there, it wouldn’t have hurt to approach some of them with so many episodes to go around.


Same with the writers tbf.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 24, 2019)

About seven episodes into Love, Death + Robots.
I love it, reminds me of why I love sci fi, especially the sci fi horror. 

Some wiley publisher should buy up the rights of all the short stories and publish in one volume quicksmart


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 24, 2019)

I watched the LDR ep with Red Army versus monsters - very good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm watching Doomsday Preppers again. These people are fucking nuts!

It's also quite sad that they are so afraid of everything that they need to do this stuff. Is this mainly an American thing?


----------



## ash (Mar 24, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm watching Doomsday Preppers again. These people are fucking nuts!
> 
> It's also quite sad that they are so afraid of everything that they need to do this stuff. Is this mainly an American thing?


I just binge watched some. They are mental some of them are spending 6-8 hours/ day on it. The guns are a bit scary too - it is quite addictive I agree.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 24, 2019)

Working my way through all the LDR's now. Good stuff, Just saw the alisdair reynolds one 'Beyond The Aquilla Rift' which makes me want a Chasm City film done with this animation company.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 24, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Working my way through all the LDR's now. Good stuff, Just saw the alisdair reynolds one 'Beyond The Aquilla Rift' which makes me want a Chasm City film done with this animation company.


This one had the best computer animation I've ever seen


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm definitely going to watch more LDR. Did you see the one with the cage-fighting monsters? Very 2000AD, I thought.

While we're here, does anyone know if it's possible to change the language of subtitles. I wanted to watch The Bridge, but you only have the options of Danish or German, neither of which I speak, well some German but only if I have to.

So . . . is it possible to get English subs on this one?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 25, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I'm definitely going to watch more LDR. Did you see the one with the cage-fighting monsters? Very 2000AD, I thought.
> 
> While we're here, does anyone know if it's possible to change the language of subtitles. I wanted to watch The Bridge, but you only have the options of Danish or German, neither of which I speak, well some German but only if I have to.
> 
> So . . . is it possible to get English subs on this one?


Pretty sure everything is subtitled on Netflix. Mine are permanently turned on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2019)

Who watched season one of the OA?  I did. It was a while back, but I remember enjoying it. 

Well, I watched episode one of season two (or “part 2”, as they’re calling it), and thought I was watching the wrong thing! I could really have done with a recap.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 25, 2019)

S1 ended in the school hall....we thought there was about to be a shooting. Is S2 a totally different story to the first S?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> S1 ended in the school hall....we thought there was about to be a shooting. Is S2 a totally different story to the first S?


I think I’d better not say!



Spoiler



Yes, the school canteen scene was what I was expecting to pick up from


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 25, 2019)

I did enjoy S1 but found the ending disappointing because I thought all the movements would add up to something important like in A Prayer for Owen Meany.

I'm not sure about bothering with S2 because the end was such a disappointment.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2019)

Spoiler: OA



It stopped a massacre at a school.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 25, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Spoiler: OA
> 
> 
> 
> It stopped a massacre at a school.


But not in a way that really made sense with the movements. The actual movements didn't have any real purpose.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2019)

Isn't Netflix flipping good value!
(Not that I pay, I have a mates second login, which makes it even better value)


----------



## Micro (Mar 25, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> The Miami Showband massacre doc is up now.



Watched it. Heavy on speculation, light on facts. Not very well put together.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 26, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Working my way through all the LDR's now. Good stuff, Just saw the alisdair reynolds one 'Beyond The Aquilla Rift' which makes me want a Chasm City film done with this animation company.


Reynolds does good short stories, but he just is not competent, at all, when it comes to full-length novels. So a full-length film - I'm really not convinced. Maybe with the right script, though?

That LDR ep "Lucky 13" could quite easily have been a feature length flick, but I'm not sure if it would have been as good. And they would have probably changed the lead character, as well. . .


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> but he just is not competent, at all, when it comes to full-length novels



Chasm City is the exception to this. It works as a novel, a proper story. All sorts of touches to go with, the noir tone, crucifixion, clockwork diamond guns...etc


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 26, 2019)

OA 2 is getting bloody good reviews.  Need to start this soon.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 26, 2019)

Reno said:


> I didn’t mean female characters (of which there are several, often heavily sexualised and objectified) and more about female animation filmmakers behind the camera to lend a female perspective. There are 18 episodes, all of them directed by men. I work in animation, there are some very talented female animation fimmmakers out there, it wouldn’t have hurt to approach some of them with so many episodes to go around.



It's pretty relentless on the tits and violence front. I've not watched all of them, but there's been two versions of Hong Kong so far, one steampunk the other cyberpunk and both have had women in states of undress fleeing sexual violence. You'd think someone might ask why that's come up more than once?

The animation in both of those episodes in particular has been ace, but I'm reminded of the Animatrix in terms of it being technically brilliant but having a lot more misses than hits in terms of concept. There's an awful lot of tropes and not always deconstructed. (I think the Steampunk Hong Kong one does a good go at decolonising Steampunk, and I'm a sucker for sacred fox stories.)


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 26, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> OA 2 is getting bloody good reviews.  Need to start this soon.




I really enjoyed it, so much so that I finished it ahead of my partner (last 2 episodes) as he had to go to bed & I didn’t.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 26, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> I really enjoyed it, so much so that I finished it ahead of my partner (last 2 episodes) as he had to go to bed & I didn’t.


oooh that's just not done!


----------



## Thora (Mar 26, 2019)

OA series 2 - I thought the first series was confusing but this is something else


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 26, 2019)

DexterTCN I broke the code! I have apologised for being weak.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 26, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> DexterTCN I broke the code! I have apologised for being weak.


We've all done it.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 29, 2019)

chilango said:


> Well...what has happened to _Occupied?
> _
> S2 seems to have pulled off Netflix. Vague reports on Twitter citing "licensing", but nothing concrete.
> 
> ...



Just in case you didn't know, it's back on. We've just finished season 2. Thoroughly entertaining. Looking forward to S3.


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Just in case you didn't know, it's back on. We've just finished season 2. Thoroughly entertaining. Looking forward to S3.



Great, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2019)

Finished watching One Punch Man last night.

An anime about a man that destroys everything with one punch. It was great.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> Finished watching One Punch Man last night.
> 
> An anime about a man that destroys everything with one punch. It was great.


OPM is brilliant, it subverts the genre wonderfully.  Series two will be out soon, apparently.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 29, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> OPM is brilliant, it subverts the genre wonderfully.  Series two will be out soon, apparently.



Next month I believe (in Japan anyway)

Now I need to finish watching Violet Evergarden, a rather different paced anime!


----------



## Patteran (Mar 29, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Who watched season one of the OA?  I did. It was a while back, but I remember enjoying it.
> 
> Well, I watched episode one of season two (or “part 2”, as they’re calling it), and thought I was watching the wrong thing! I could really have done with a recap.





Spoiler: OA Series One Spoiler



If it had ended ten seconds earlier, I would have enjoyed it a lot more. Left open, ambiguous, unclear about whether or not Prairie was inventing the whole thing, that would have been bold. Even more so without a second series.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Spoiler: OA Series One Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If it had ended ten seconds earlier, I would have enjoyed it a lot more. Left open, ambiguous, unclear about whether or not Prairie was inventing the whole thing, that would have been bold. Even more so without a second series.


I'm 3 episodes into S2, I disagree.

I don't remember how I got drawn into S1 but I remember it happened.  I watch _a lot of stuff_...we all do these days...especially if you're in the netflix thread.  It was nigh on 3 years ago...netflix years are like dog years.

So far it has not disappointed.  I love this show, fuck knows what the story is though.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 29, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm 3 episodes into S2, I disagree.
> 
> I don't remember how I got drawn into S1 but I remember it happened.  I watch _a lot of stuff_...we all do these days...especially if you're in the netflix thread.  It was nigh on 3 years ago...netflix years are like dog years.
> 
> So far it has not disappointed.  I love this show, fuck knows what the story is though.



I'll console myself by remembering that whole thing is made up. Add my own twist. I dunno, I guess I generally prefer the build up to the reveal. If I was really committed to this preference, I'd have to stop watching all sci fi series at their penultimate episodes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2019)

Daughter's just phoned me to say episode 4 shit gets weird..as in I don't know what weird is.  heh


----------



## chilango (Mar 29, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Just in case you didn't know, it's back on. We've just finished season 2. Thoroughly entertaining. Looking forward to S3.



I'm so glad this is back


----------



## Micro (Mar 30, 2019)

Watched the Katie Taylor doc last night (not sure if it’s on UK Netflix). 

It was pretty good, although the religious stuff was cringy. But it’s all part of her story. 
No need to be into boxing to watch it. 

She grew up in a really bad little estate across the road from my old school (the kind of place where the emergency services sometimes refuse to go in), so I’ve always followed her progress even though I’m not into boxing. 

Worth a watch.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm enjoying Zoo.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2019)

S3 of Santa Clarita Diet is now available


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> S3 of Santa Clarita Diet is now available


Still got two episodes of OA.   And bloody Hanna is meant to be great on Amazon.

Do like me some nazi breath though


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 30, 2019)

On episode 3 of the OA- the tension! !! Kind of having to watch it out of the corner of my eye!!


----------



## Me76 (Mar 30, 2019)

miss direct said:


> I'm enjoying Zoo.


Thank you for letting me know that is on. I tried to catch it on sky but changing of boxes mean I missed episodes so couldn't watch it. 

I hope it's good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 31, 2019)

The Ritual has just been added to UK Netflix.


----------



## marshall (Mar 31, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Still got two episodes of OA.   And bloody Hanna is meant to be great on Amazon.
> 
> Do like me some nazi breath though



Hanna's bloody brilliant, c'mon over!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 31, 2019)

marshall said:


> Hanna's bloody brilliant, c'mon over!


Get thee behind me, Satan!


----------



## passenger (Mar 31, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Ritual has just been added to UK Netflix.


Is it good? the reviews suggest it is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 31, 2019)

passenger said:


> Is it good? the reviews suggest it is.


Yes it is. If you like horror movies, it's a good 'un.


----------



## dervish (Apr 1, 2019)

Finally finished Love, Death and Robots, it had loads more episodes than I was expecting, some were excellent, some not so much, but overall very enjoyable. Especially the Hitler and Yogurt ones.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 2, 2019)

Santa Clarita S3 episode 1.   It's like (serial killer tv program) Dexter at its best.   So funny.


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Working my way through all the LDR's now. Good stuff, Just saw the alisdair reynolds one 'Beyond The Aquilla Rift' which makes me want a Chasm City film done with this animation company.





Idris2002 said:


> I'm definitely going to watch more LDR. Did you see the one with the cage-fighting monsters? Very 2000AD, I thought.





dervish said:


> Finally finished Love, Death and Robots, it had loads more episodes than I was expecting, some were excellent, some not so much, but overall very enjoyable. Especially the Hitler and Yogurt ones.


It's a bit hit and miss. Favourites were Sonnie's Edge, Beyond the Aquila Rift & Secret War.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Santa Clarita S3 episode 1.   It's like (serial killer tv program) Dexter at its best.   So funny.


I was worried (as always) that there might be a dip in quality and enjoyment but have finished S3 now and imo at least is as good as the others


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2019)

Guardians of the Galaxy 2 - A lot of fun. Some good gags. Entertaining.

The Legend of Cocaine Island - Documentary about daft people doing daft stuff because they see dollar signs where common sense should be. It's pretty throw away, but really well filmed and put together despite not being much of a story at all. It'll pass 90 mins if you have it to spare.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2019)

The Rolling Stones: Olé Olé Olé! - Really enjoyable documentary about The Stones making it to play Cuba...


----------



## Patteran (Apr 5, 2019)

Mordi said:


> It's pretty relentless on the tits and violence front. I've not watched all of them, but there's been two versions of Hong Kong so far, one steampunk the other cyberpunk and both have had women in states of undress fleeing sexual violence. You'd think someone might ask why that's come up more than once?
> 
> The animation in both of those episodes in particular has been ace, but I'm reminded of the Animatrix in terms of it being technically brilliant but having a lot more misses than hits in terms of concept. There's an awful lot of tropes and not always deconstructed. (I think the Steampunk Hong Kong one does a good go at decolonising Steampunk, and I'm a sucker for sacred fox stories.)



Agreed. The mixed media animation on Witness was stunning - but the content was rotten. It's interesting looking at these techniques & advances and wondering where & when they'll cross over into video games. But I gave up on the series after vampire scooby doo & the teeth-grindingly awful sex scene in the lost space ship.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2019)

Marc Maron - Too Real - it made me laugh...


----------



## 8115 (Apr 5, 2019)

Chefs Table - Series 5, episode 1. Christina Martinez. I know I bang on about the food programs but this program is amazing, a must watch even if you have zero interest in food. Her story is so moving.


----------



## Mordi (Apr 5, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Agreed. The mixed media animation on Witness was stunning - but the content was rotten. It's interesting looking at these techniques & advances and wondering where & when they'll cross over into video games. But I gave up on the series after vampire scooby doo & the teeth-grindingly awful sex scene in the lost space ship.



Hah, sounds like we have very similar tastes. I skipped any if they had that 3D animation stuff, that can all fuck right off. I always get excited at the prospect of games using engines as beautiful as some of this digital animation. It is possible!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> DexterTCN I broke the code! I have apologised for being weak.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 6, 2019)

The Hook Up Plan.. french show, only one season... really great charming light fun tbh. Loads of slang and all that if youre keen to improve your french.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2019)

Attenborough thing looks like a good (if a bit depressing) watch


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2019)

We started Quicksand last night. New Scandi thriller. It starts with a school shooting in Stockholm and a girls arrest but it's not clear if she's the shooter or a victim. Looks very good.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 6, 2019)

The Miseducation of Cameron Post. Not watched it yet but it had great reviews when it came out in the cinema. Basically its about a girl getting sent away to a gay treatment centre in the USA.

Also watched the first episode of The Kindness Diaries, really enjoyed it. Man travels around the world with no money, relying only on the kindness of strangers. Could be awful but it's actually well done and an interesting exploration of altruism and connection. Nice twist in the tale too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 6, 2019)

Never mind Netflix - my current fave show is Pose on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2019)

Sabrina is back for a new season  Weekly episode releases but I can live with that.


----------



## Saffy (Apr 7, 2019)

I'm just watching Sabrina now.


----------



## marshall (Apr 7, 2019)

Thora said:


> OA series 2 - I thought the first series was confusing but this is something else



Two eps left, no real idea of what's going on, but loving it; I think I sort of get the gist of what's happened and where it's going but when it comes to articulating what's so good about it to my daughters, my explanation falls apart. It's certainly ambitious. 

Am liking the San Fran setting too.


----------



## 74drew (Apr 7, 2019)

Noticed Roadhouse with Patrick Swayze was on it yesterday and couldn't but help myself. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> The Miseducation of Cameron Post. Not watched it yet but it had great reviews when it came out in the cinema. Basically its about a girl getting sent away to a gay treatment centre in the USA.



I was surprised to see it on there and missed it at the pictures last year. Very much worth a watch. 

Black 47 also recently added. I enjoyed it, it's set in the Irish famine but very much a western revenge film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 7, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Black 47 also recently added. I enjoyed it, it's set in the Irish famine but very much a western revenge film.



Pleasantly surprised by this - it just appeared on my reccos, so I took it for a spin, had no preconceptions, yet was pulled in to the very end. Not the most original, but absorbing enough with some fine performances.

Compares very favourably with 2010's thematically not-unadjacent _Tracker_, which ultimately wasted Temuera Morrisson, Ray Winstone and some spectacular Aotearoan landscapes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> We started Quicksand last night. New Scandi thriller. It starts with a school shooting in Stockholm and a girls arrest but it's not clear if she's the shooter or a victim. Looks very good.


I started that yesterday. Wasn’t sure if I wanted to (a bit difficult given where I live and people I know), but it’s well done. 

You have to muck about to get the original Swedish with English subtitles, but I recommend doing that,


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I started that yesterday. Wasn’t sure if I wanted to (a bit difficult given where I live and people I know), but it’s well done.
> 
> You have to muck about to get the original Swedish with English subtitles, but I recommend doing that,


Yes, I'd have thought you'd have given it a miss but as you say it's well made. It defaulted to Swedish with subtitles for me so no worries there. Is there a dubbed version there as well?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2019)

Yes, that’s what it defaulted to with me, for some reason.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Yes, that’s what it defaulted to with me, for some reason.


Pretty sure it defaults to whatever you chose last time


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure it defaults to whatever you chose last time


I doubt it, because I watch lots of subtitled stuff and have this problem almost every time.

(Only when they had Les Reverands did  it default to the original French. Perhaps because there wasn’t a dubbed version).


----------



## MBV (Apr 8, 2019)

I have just starting Bad Bank which is a German drama about the financial crash. Only one episode in but enjoyable so far.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 8, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> anyone else watching _Rebellion_? - drama  about the birth of the irish republic. Seen first two episodes - really good  - gritty, unsentimental and (to the best of my knowledge) historically accurate.


Me and my mum watching it now, yes totally unsentimental! Good to hear it’s historically accurate, films easier to absorb than written knowledge eh.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I doubt it, because I watch lots of subtitled stuff and have this problem almost every time.
> 
> (Only when they had Les Reverands did  it default to the original French. Perhaps because there wasn’t a dubbed version).


Yep I’ve noticed this cropping up often in Netflix, it took me a while to realise that was happening at first as I’d never seen a dubbed film before. 
I mind my Bulgarian friend ranting about the dubbed films they got “Every actor, same voice! Tom Cruise, Al Pacino, Kevin Costner, same voice!”


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I doubt it, because I watch lots of subtitled stuff and have this problem almost every time.
> 
> (Only when they had Les Reverands did  it default to the original French. Perhaps because there wasn’t a dubbed version).


Ok, i don't know what i have turned on but its always subtitled when i start playing, whatever the language


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Ok, i don't know what i have turned on but its always subtitled when i start playing, whatever the language


It might be the platform. I’m using a smart tv.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> It might be the platform. I’m using a smart tv.


Possibly. I use a smart TV, if that's what it's called, but via my PS4 interface.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> I mind my Bulgarian friend ranting about the dubbed films they got “Every actor, same voice! Tom Cruise, Al Pacino, Kevin Costner, same voice!”


Talking of which, this is quite fun:

Chuck Norris vs. Communism | Netflix


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> It might be the platform. I’m using a smart tv.


DANNY, IF YOU ARE BEING HELD AGAINST YOUR WILL BLINK TWICE THEN COUGH!


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 8, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> DANNY, IF YOU ARE BEING HELD AGAINST YOUR WILL BLINK TWICE THEN COUGH!


----------



## mod (Apr 8, 2019)

I came across this handy list today whilst looking for films for some flights / holiday...

The 25 best films to watch on Netflix UK


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I started that yesterday. Wasn’t sure if I wanted to (a bit difficult given where I live and people I know), but it’s well done.
> 
> You have to muck about to get the original Swedish with English subtitles, but I recommend doing that,


We finished this tonight. It's very good and keeps you guessing right up until the last 30 seconds of the final episode. Let me know what you think.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 8, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Talking of which, this is quite fun:
> 
> Chuck Norris vs. Communism | Netflix


THIS IS OVER AN HOUR LONG I’M USED TO THE POSTS OF DaveCinzano DELIVERING INSTANT GRATIFICATION IN 3 MINS OR YOUR MONEY BACK


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 9, 2019)

mod said:


> I came across this handy list today whilst looking for films for some flights / holiday...
> 
> The 25 best films to watch on Netflix UK



That's a terrible list of films


----------



## Sue (Apr 9, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> That's a terrible list of films



They're not all to my taste but I wouldn't say it was terrible.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2019)

It's mainly just a bunch of well known films that are on Netflix.

This is a more promising list:

Hidden Gems: The best films you (probably) haven't seen on Netflix UK | VODzilla.co | How to watch online in UK

And the Prime version:

Hidden Gems: The best films you (probably) haven't seen on Amazon Prime Video UK | VODzilla.co | How to watch online in UK


----------



## chandlerp (Apr 10, 2019)

That's more like it.  The first list, as you alluded to, was basically somebody looking for famous films on Netflix and going, "Oooh, look what you can watch on Netflix"

I've not seen most of the ones on the list you've posted and they sound intriguing.  I'll definitely be seeking out The Cured to start with.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 10, 2019)

I started watching Maron this week. I guess it's Marc Maron's version of Curb Your Enthusiasm. I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## magneze (Apr 10, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I started watching Maron this week. I guess it's Marc Maron's version of Curb Your Enthusiasm. I'm enjoying it a lot.


It's good.  Enjoy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 10, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> That's more like it.  The first list, as you alluded to, was basically somebody looking for famous films on Netflix and going, "Oooh, look what you can watch on Netflix"
> 
> I've not seen most of the ones on the list you've posted and they sound intriguing.  I'll definitely be seeking out The Cured to start with.


Exactly - I don't want to be told about a bunch of things I'm already completely aware of but just haven't got round to watching, _I want to be told about things I'm completely oblivious about that I wouldn't otherwise ever think to seek out or watch. _


----------



## mod (Apr 11, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> That's a terrible list of films



I watched The Invitation on the plane coming to Spain and it was dreadful so you could be right.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2019)

I've just watched Sabrina S2 episode 6.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 19, 2019)

Men Behaving Badly has appeared on Netflix. I'm watching it just to see how bad and outdated it is. I'm expecting very bad and highly sexist but we'll see... it has a laughter track and harry enfield, neither of which are good signs.


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2019)

What Happened to Monday. A perfectly enjoyable Saturday night sci-fi film. I really have no idea why the ratings are only so-so. Ignore them. The film is not perfect but it’s at least a 7, in my book anyway. Engaging and a rather interesting premise as well. Very entertaining.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2019)

Don't, whatever you do, watch Down The Dark Hall.

I thought, oh, an (almost) all-female cast, Uma Thurman, her out of The Thick of It, it's given me a high match, should be reet this. 

Within 5 minutes there were teen thighs all over the shop, tighttight school blouses and short skirts, and deeply inappropriate teacher/pupil contact.  I stuck with it, thinking well maybe it will flip and turn into something amazing, as has happened in the past but no.  It turned into what I can only describe as a snapped pearl necklace.  Sat there, perfectly fine, then POOF, pearls fucking everywhere. And Uma's accent,  oh dear 

My conclusion is that it must have been someone's wank fantasy/ies whilst on whizz. It didn't know which way to go, what to look at, and was actually laughable, unintentionally.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 24, 2019)

Also don't bother with Lunatics, the new Chris Lilley thing....it's rubbish.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 24, 2019)

The Party (2017) - IMDb

I watched this recently after it popped up in my recommendations and I quite enjoyed it. A dinner party gone wrong comedy drama, it starts off a bit slow but it's nicely shot and is only just over an hour long.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 24, 2019)

Bugger, I seem to have watched all of Sabrina


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Also don't bother with Lunatics, the new Chris Lilley thing....it's rubbish.


Oh boo, is it Part 2 ?  Is it just a rehash?


----------



## mod (Apr 25, 2019)

mod said:


> I came across this handy list today whilst looking for films for some flights / holiday...
> 
> The 25 best films to watch on Netflix UK



Jesus the films I downloaded from that list were terrible.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Oh boo, is it Part 2 ?  Is it just a rehash?



It's just quite uncomfortable viewing and the laughs are too infrequent. Occasionally there's a promising moment but overall it felt like the characters were mash ups of previous stuff, slightly brought up to date by using words like 'Lit' or referencing social media... 

So there's another young kid with an Instagram account who's inherited an English Country house and title, another teenage girl (who's really tall, leading some very obvious repeat jokes) and another Aussie 'bloke' who's a knob. He and his brothers have big arses.

The other 3 characters showed some promise...A South African lesbian who's an animal psychologist , a department store owner - Keith Dick who has a thing for his cash register and his 35 year old vacuum cleaner and an ex porn star who has a collection of stuff bought and stolen from charity shops and garage sales.

I got 5 episodes in but probably wasn't paying much attention for the 5th. It's far from Summer Heights High.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 25, 2019)

Yebbut, uncomfortable is what he does though innit? 

I did wonder if it was gonna be rehashing old stuff.  I'll still give it a go when the fella's next out (he fucking HATES Chris Lilley ). Shame though eh?


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 25, 2019)

Really enjoyed a film called 'Calibre' About shit going down in the Scottish Highlands, tight script!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 26, 2019)

Another one not to bother with - Black '47.



Spoiler



You'd think that calling the film that would indicate it was about that time and exactly what happened, but no. It's a fucking action thriller piece of shit that could have been set anywhere at any time and just happened to use this place and time. Left a nasty taste in my mouth - more than a bit exploitative.  There's so much to say about the famine - say it!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 26, 2019)

The Morrissey biopic England is Mine is boring as hell.


----------



## T & P (Apr 26, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's mainly just a bunch of well known films that are on Netflix.
> 
> This is a more promising list:
> 
> ...


Cheers, plenty of intriguing films there. I’ve seen two and enjoyed both.

I increasingly feel I cannot trust reviews  anymore. Often the disparity between professional critics and the public is astonishing. Funny how critics’s initially lukewarm or even negative reviews change if the public loves a given film (though that is certainly not a new phenomenon). And when the public ratings are much lower, it is often because of alt-right/ 4Chan dickheads objecting to films with strong female leads and voting en masse to discredit the film in question.

I get the feeling Netflix’s exclusives/ own productions in particular are given a rougher treatment by the critics simply because Hollywood is annoyed/ worried with them. Bird Box being a classic example.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 26, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Another one not to bother with - Black '47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, I enjoyed it!...I don't usually get on with westerns but it's essentially a western set in the famine. When it finished I said I was glad it had some action rather than being a history lesson, like the fucking awful Peterloo.

You should've put Lunatics on!


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 27, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Haha, I enjoyed it!...I don't usually get on with westerns but it's essentially a western set in the famine. When it finished I said I was glad it had some action rather than being a history lesson, like the fucking awful Peterloo


I quite liked it too. If you view it as a documentary it doesn’t work but as a revenge western it’s good fun despite being totally predictable (although I wasn’t expecting the bit with the pig’s head  ).  Agree about Peterloo too. Boring AF.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> The Party (2017) - IMDb
> 
> I watched this recently after it popped up in my recommendations and I quite enjoyed it. A dinner party gone wrong comedy drama, it starts off a bit slow but it's nicely shot and is only just over an hour long.


I loved that. Saw it at the cinema when it was out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The Morrissey biopic England is Mine is boring as hell.



The Motley Crue one is more entertaining


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 27, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Men Behaving Badly has appeared on Netflix. I'm watching it just to see how bad and outdated it is. I'm expecting very bad and highly sexist but we'll see... it has a laughter track and harry enfield, neither of which are good signs.


i'm watching this. Never saw it first time round. Can't believe how wooden Enfield is. The sexism is expected and you kind of just have to take it on the chin as it a historical piece - at least Quentin and Ash (Ash is also awful which surprised me) kind of give it some back - but even so they don't do the one thing that which is believable, walk out and never go back. The writing isn't awful and it makes me laugh a couple of times which is more than most things.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 28, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> I think in the case of Friends from College, it's just unrelentingly crap.
> 
> I tuned in for Cobie Smulders and Keegan Michael Key, but literally everyone is insufferable and I can fill that niche with IASIP already.


I thought I'd give it another chance, but it really is utter rubbish. Smulders and Key are really good, to the point where I object to seeing their characters humiliated.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 28, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I thought I'd give it another chance, but it really is utter rubbish. Smulders and Key are really good, to the point where I object to seeing their characters humiliated.



New Archer soon tho, as I see from your avatar you're a man of taste


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 28, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> New Archer soon tho, as I see from your avatar you're a man of taste


That day at the compound - that was you?!


----------



## blairsh (Apr 28, 2019)

The Octagon said:


> New Archer soon tho,


When exactly?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 28, 2019)

Have you seen the guy who created Archer, btw? He obviously based the Figgis character on himself.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2019)

blairsh said:


> When exactly?


I think it starts May 29.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 28, 2019)

And then there's Archer without the jokes - Berlin Station.

Disillusioned CIA bods on the job in _der haupstadt_, but starting to doubt that their moral compasses are accurate, or even exist at all.

This is the real deal - be sure to start with the first season.

I was afraid that the second season was going to suffer from "dreaded second album syndrome", but even though it doesn't have all the main characters from the first one, it still delivers - and it is in fact shaping up to be even darker than before.


----------



## Patteran (Apr 28, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The Morrissey biopic England is Mine is boring as hell.



This, but un-ironically/non-comedically. They spent more effort & time on their brown colour palette than their dialogue.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 28, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Have you seen the guy who created Archer, btw? He obviously based the Figgis character on himself.



He voices Ray Gillette too.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 28, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> He voices Ray Gillette too.


That's Insaaaaane!


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 28, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Irish film "A bad day for the cut" is worth a look. Things turn rather dark for a mild-mannered farmer...





DaveCinzano said:


> Goes a bit silly at the end, but the journey there is nicely done


I’ve just watched this. I’d agree that the end gets a bit far fetched, but the build up is done well. Pretty dark in places, but a few funny bits (the hot pan for one) too


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 28, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Also don't bother with Lunatics, the new Chris Lilley thing....it's rubbish.


Even the trailer was enough to put me off. I don't find him funny at all, he's totally cringe-worthy.


----------



## T & P (Apr 28, 2019)

We’ve watched three films from the Hidden Gems list posted upthread.

Catfish: certainly entertaining if flawed. OTT violent fights but in a Kill Bill kind of way rather than disturbing.

Creep: ‘found footage’ psychological horror. As films of that genre go, not bad if fairly predictable.

The Invitation: indie offbeat comedy drama about relationships, fairly watchable if you’re into that genre.

We also watched Triple Frontier, which is a bit crap and with a few major plot holes and absurdities.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 29, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Even the trailer was enough to put me off. I don't find him funny at all, he's totally cringe-worthy.


I fucking hate him so much!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 29, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Even the trailer was enough to put me off. I don't find him funny at all, he's totally cringe-worthy.


Fucking autoplay


----------



## Chz (Apr 29, 2019)

T & P said:


> We’ve watched three films from the Hidden Gems list posted upthread.
> 
> Catfish: certainly entertaining if flawed. OTT violent fights but in a Kill Bill kind of way rather than disturbing.
> 
> ...


I watched Safety Not Guaranteed and Young Offenders. Both great.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 29, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Haha, I enjoyed it!...I don't usually get on with westerns but it's essentially a western set in the famine. When it finished I said I was glad it had some action rather than being a history lesson, like the fucking awful Peterloo.
> 
> You should've put Lunatics on!





Spymaster said:


> I quite liked it too. If you view it as a documentary it doesn’t work but as a revenge western it’s good fun despite being totally predictable (although I wasn’t expecting the bit with the pig’s head  ).  Agree about Peterloo too. Boring AF.



So neither of you thought it exploitative in the slightest?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 29, 2019)

Dunno why people wanna watch comedy made by someone who thinks blacking up for lulz is OK


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 29, 2019)

sojourner said:


> So neither of you thought it exploitative in the slightest?


Not in any way that pretty much any non-exact period piece isn't. It was a reasonably entertaining show set in a specific time but I don't think every film has a duty to portray history accurately, and this doesn't set out to.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2019)

Review with Myles Barlow is good australian comedy. I don't think it's ever been mentioned on here. 

Review with Myles Barlow (TV Series 2008–2010) - IMDb

There is also a US version with Andrew Daly. 

Review (TV Series 2014–2017) - IMDb


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2019)

sojourner said:


> So neither of you thought it exploitative in the slightest?



It wasn't something I came away thinking at the time although I've found a few reviews that refers to it.

The showing I saw had an intro by Sorcha Ní Fhlainn, a senior lecturer in Film studies and the audience comprised of a large percentage of senior Irish descent folk. Afterwards there was a Gaeltacht where people could practice and learn more about the Irish language and generally people seemed to have liked the film although there was some disappoitment that the lead actors weren't Irish.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno why people wanna watch comedy made by someone who thinks blacking up for lulz is OK


I'm completely baffled as to how he gets away with it!?
His shite has been on the bbc too.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 29, 2019)

From Dave Cinzano's list above I watched Notes On Blindness.I had been feeling rather sorry for myself because the doc has told me that I am already succumbing to osteo-arthritis.Now I'm thinking hurrah I still have my sight.Apart from being a salutary watch for hypochondriacs such as myself there was some uplifting stuff about blind people being able to "see " in the rain and an encounter with God.I liked this film.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 29, 2019)

I loved Notes on Blindness, not least because it's about my friend Imogen's Dad. She's the one doing her weather reports on the tapes.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Not in any way that pretty much any non-exact period piece isn't. It was a reasonably entertaining show set in a specific time but I don't think every film has a duty to portray history accurately, and this doesn't set out to.


It's not any old period though is it? And why give it such a precise title if you're only going to shit on the content?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2019)

Anyway, an actual recommendation from me - Michael Inside.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> It wasn't something I came away thinking at the time although I've found a few reviews that refers to it.
> 
> The showing I saw had an intro by Sorcha Ní Fhlainn, a senior lecturer in Film studies and the audience comprised of a large percentage of senior Irish descent folk. Afterwards there was a Gaeltacht where people could practice and learn more about the Irish language and generally people seemed to have liked the film although there was some disappoitment that the lead actors weren't Irish.


I've not read any reviews yet but I will now.

Yeh,see, that was another thing - going to the trouble to include Gaelic. Why bother, given the content?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 30, 2019)

sojourner said:


> It's not any old period though is it? And why give it such a precise title if you're only going to shit on the content?


Ah, I hadn't thought of that and you're right. The title does suggest a healthier regard for history doesn't it? It didn't occur to me though and the film is so OTT in places it's more like a Bollywood western so I just took it for the entertainment value.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Anyway, an actual recommendation from me - Michael Inside.


More details please!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 30, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Anyway, an actual recommendation from me - Michael Inside.





Orang Utan said:


> More details please!



It's an Irish film about a lad who gets sent down for the first time. It's almost documentary like and ime very true to life in terms of his vulnerability as a kid on his first sentence. It feels almost like the sort of film they would (or maybe should) show to kids at risk of becoming involved in criminal activity or on induction wing.  

It's good but very bleak, which is maybe the point.


----------



## sojourner (May 1, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Ah, I hadn't thought of that and you're right. The title does suggest a healthier regard for history doesn't it? It didn't occur to me though and the film is so OTT in places it's more like a Bollywood western so I just took it for the entertainment value.


I watched it _specifically _because it had that title, hence being so fucked off with it!


----------



## sojourner (May 1, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> It's an Irish film about a lad who gets sent down for the first time. It's almost documentary like and ime very true to life in terms of his vulnerability as a kid on his first sentence. It feels almost like the sort of film they would (or maybe should) show to kids at risk of becoming involved in criminal activity or on induction wing.
> 
> It's good but very bleak, which is maybe the point.


I struggle trying to summarise without spoilerage, sorry Orang Utan . Thought you might just trust me


----------



## girasol (May 1, 2019)

T & P said:


> We’ve watched three films from the Hidden Gems list posted upthread.
> 
> Catfish: certainly entertaining if flawed. OTT violent fights but in a Kill Bill kind of way rather than disturbing.



Do you mean Catfight, from the list? (Sandra Oh & Anna Heche) - watched it last night.  Certainly unforgettable, not perfect, but what is?  Wondering who did the paintings.


----------



## T & P (May 1, 2019)

girasol said:


> Do you mean Catfight, from the list? (Sandra Oh & Anna Heche) - watched it last night.  Certainly unforgettable, not perfect, but what is?  Wondering who did the paintings.


Sorry, yes I meant Catfight. I enjoyed it too.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 1, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> I loved Notes on Blindness, not least because it's about my friend Imogen's Dad. She's the one doing her weather reports on the tapes.


Fucking hell - real life crossover alert - I'm friends with Imogen too


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I struggle trying to summarise without spoilerage, sorry Orang Utan . Thought you might just trust me


Ha, no. I wouldn't watch owt if someone just told me to! Just wanted to know what it's about, but Part 2 did it. 
Glad to know it ain't Michael Ironside fanfic


----------



## DexterTCN (May 1, 2019)

Snowpiercer is on netflix.


----------



## magneze (May 1, 2019)

Great film


----------



## DexterTCN (May 1, 2019)

magneze said:


> Great film


And then some.



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## treelover (May 2, 2019)

Knock Down the House, see my thread.


----------



## sojourner (May 2, 2019)

Await Further Instructions.

Shit me up!!


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2019)

For those watching it, brand new series of iZombie has started, on a weekly episode release .


----------



## DexterTCN (May 3, 2019)

T & P said:


> For those watching it, brand new series of iZombie has started, on a weekly episode release .


I'll probably have to go back to it now Santa Clarita has been cancelled.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2019)

T & P said:


> We’ve watched three films from the Hidden Gems list posted upthread.
> 
> Catfish: certainly entertaining if flawed. OTT violent fights but in a Kill Bill kind of way rather than disturbing.
> 
> ...


Quoting myself here as I had meant The Intervention in my post above, not The Invitation. I watched The Invitation last night and found it gripping and tense, and a fairly decent horror film overall.

Also watched Snowpiercer and as many others have already said ITT, it’s a great sci-fi film. Really watchable.


----------



## 8115 (May 5, 2019)

Snowpiercer is good but it's very dark, struggled to see what was going on a lot of the time.


----------



## 8115 (May 5, 2019)

Also I'm sure it hasn't passed many people by but The Grand Budapest Hotel is a must-watch.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's mainly just a bunch of well known films that are on Netflix.
> 
> This is a more promising list:
> 
> ...


I watched The Intervention and What Keeps You Alive. Both pretty good. 

The Intervention is an entertaining ensemble comedy with some great acting and WKYA is a taut and exciting thriller which has a really stupid "oh no for fuck's sake DON'T DO THAT!!!" but somehow still manages to deliver.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 6, 2019)

Await Further Instructions was surprisingly good, a few flaws but a solid seven or eight out of ten.

Reviews on IMDb seem to absolutely hate it sadly.


----------



## girasol (May 6, 2019)

Have watched 4 episodes of 'Dead to Me' - quite good so far.  When the first episode ended it felt like it was all kinda obvious, but the acting is good, the humour is dark AND there are unexpected twists and turns after that.  Having to stop myself from binge watching it all in one go!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2019)

girasol said:


> Have watched 4 episodes of 'Dead to Me' - quite good so far.  When the first episode ended it felt like it was all kinda obvious, but the acting is good, the humour is dark AND there are unexpected twists and turns after that.  Having to stop myself from binge watching it all in one go!


I binged it and really liked it


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2019)

I've had Rebellion on my list for ages and we started it yesterday. Excellent!  

Also, you've probably all watched it, but Master of None. Touching, sweet, interesting, funny.


----------



## marshall (May 7, 2019)

Watched The Domestics from hidden gem list, entertaining, set in a dystopian future with the US divided into different gang turfs, almost exactly the same structure as Warriors - down to the radio DJ narrative - with a touch of Mad Max to the gangs. Gory fun.


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2019)

Snowpiercer - seems to be two different options for this on Netflix - anyone recommend which one?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Snowpiercer - seems to be two different options for this on Netflix - anyone recommend which one?


What are the different options?


----------



## sojourner (May 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> What are the different options?


Oh no, it LOOKS like there's two options, but the blurb is the same. Stupid netflix!


----------



## chandlerp (May 8, 2019)

I've noticed this on Netflix recently where they have the same title appearing in different lists with a different photo


----------



## T & P (May 8, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Snowpiercer - seems to be two different options for this on Netflix - anyone recommend which one?


ETA. Never mind. I misread your post and thought there were two different opinions, not two different options. I was going to say there should only be one opinion on the film, namely that it is the dog's bollocks.


----------



## sojourner (May 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> ETA. Never mind. I misread your post and thought there were two different opinions, not two different options. I was going to say there should only be one opinion on the film, namely that it is the dog's bollocks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2019)

Snowpiercer is fun, but flawed.

I am certain there must have been a longer cut.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 8, 2019)

Anyone watched Flint Town? Stunning examination of deindustrialisation and an American city. Class, race, justice issues all central but the core theme is the abandonment of these areas by the state. Nightmarish stuff and a compelling watch


----------



## T & P (May 8, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Snowpiercer is fun, but flawed.
> 
> I am certain there must have been a longer cut.


It felt long enough to me. Not necessarily overlong, but any longer might have felt it was dragging the story along a bit.


----------



## T & P (May 8, 2019)

This is an ‘avoid’ suggestion rather than a recommendation. I’d suggest giving ‘I Am the Pretty Thing That Lives in the House’ a wide  miss. It’s not terrible and the premise is good, but it quickly becomes apparent that the writers ran out of steam half way and set on filling up the rest of the film’s running time with long, slow moving arty shots. No surprises, twists, scary moments or tension delivered, which is a tad disappointing for a horror film.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 8, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Oh no, it LOOKS like there's two options, but the blurb is the same. Stupid netflix!



Yes, I see this frequently - 2 pictures for the same show/film


----------



## T & P (May 8, 2019)

On the other hand, I rather enjoyed Holidays. A film consisting of eight spooky/ horror short stories a la Black Mirror. A bit hit and miss at times but some good ones and a good Saturday night film to entertain yourself with.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2019)

marshall said:


> Watched The Domestics from hidden gem list, entertaining, set in a dystopian future with the US divided into different gang turfs, almost exactly the same structure as Warriors - down to the radio DJ narrative - with a touch of Mad Max to the gangs. Gory fun.


I reviewed it last year for my brother: _The Domestics: Mad Max/Warriors larks; good soundtrack



_


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> This is an ‘avoid’ suggestion rather than a recommendation. I’d suggest giving ‘I Am the Pretty Thing That Lives in the House’ a wide  miss. It’s not terrible and the premise is good, but it quickly becomes apparent that the writers ran out of steam half way and set on filling up the rest of the film’s running time with long, slow moving arty shots. No surprises, twists, scary moments or tension delivered, which is a tad disappointing for a horror film.


I had mixed feelings about this film. It SHOULD have been great, but like you say, kinda ran out of steam. Shame that.


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> Yes, I see this frequently - 2 pictures for the same show/film


I wonder why?


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> On the other hand, I rather enjoyed Holidays. A film consisting of eight spooky/ horror short stories a la Black Mirror. A bit hit and miss at times but some good ones and a good Saturday night film to entertain yourself with.


Cheers - stuck it on my list


----------



## dervish (May 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I wonder why?



Netflix is very much a data driven company, everyone's Netflix front page is different depending on what it thinks you will like. There are a load of different pictures for most popular programs/films and it shows you the one it thinks will be most applicable, I would imagine that the algorithm changes depending on what section you are in as well, hence the different pictures.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I wonder why?



I assumed...A/B testing different images. It also makes their range seem larger!


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2019)

dervish said:


> Netflix is very much a data driven company, everyone's Netflix front page is different depending on what it thinks you will like. There are a load of different pictures for most popular programs/films and it shows you the one it thinks will be most applicable, I would imagine that the algorithm changes depending on what section you are in as well, hence the different pictures.


Thanks. Had no idea about it looking different for everyone!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Thanks. Had no idea about it looking different for everyone!


New game - post your homepage! 

Here are mine, Lil'FA's and Mrs FA's homepages (& avatars ):


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Thanks. Had no idea about it looking different for everyone!


That's why every thumbnail has a thumbs up and a thumbs down. You make it show things you're (maybe) interested in and not show things you're not interested in.

Use the thumbs.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 9, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Snowpiercer is fun, but flawed.
> 
> I am certain there must have been a longer cut.



There was, I recall John Hurt complaining about the producers butchering it for theatrical release.

e2a: The producer in question was a certain Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2019)

_La Noche De 12 Años_ AKA _A Twelve Year Night_

Three Tupamaro leaders are captured, tortured and then imprisoned in a regularly-changing series of dungeons, held as hostages for more than a decade by Uruguay's military dictatorship as insurance against a crippled leftist movement. Necessarily pulling together based-on-real-life anecdotes, somehow it does manage to give most prison drama tropes a swerve, and the fractured structure suits the mind-bending nature of the protagonists' predicament.

La noche de 12 años (2018) - IMDb


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 9, 2019)

That's me, her, boys (5 & 8), girl (1.5), and can't-be-bothered-to-choose old reliables.

My profile:


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 9, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> New game - post your homepage!
> 
> Here are mine, Lil'FA's and Mrs FA's homepages (& avatars ):
> 
> View attachment 170381 View attachment 170382 View attachment 170383 View attachment 170384


The End of the F***ing World is brilliant.

Don't bother with Black Summer it's a bit shit.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 9, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The End of the F***ing World is brilliant.
> 
> Don't bother with Black Summer it's a bit shit.


Yes, loved TEOTFW - that profile's Lil'FA's though 

Thanks for the heads up re BS.

Has anyone seen Wandering Earth? I thought it was going to be good but friends have said it's a bit shit.


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2019)

Series 2 of The End of the Fucking World started filming in March


----------



## mango5 (May 10, 2019)

Customising of what you see/what is recommended is part of the business model.  Reporting of race profiling by Netfix has been around for years, e.g.
Why Netflix Features Black Actors in Promos to Black Users


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 10, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Series 2 of The End of the Fucking World started filming in March


Ooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## Boudicca (May 12, 2019)

Watched Lion last night and enjoyed it much more than I thought I would - amazing performance from a very small boy.  Also the guy from Skins, who got a very lucky break with Slumdog Millionaire, has unexpectedly matured into a half decent and very hot actor.


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> "I don't feel at home in this world any more"
> 
> A film I really enjoyed last night. Definitely recommended.


Another thumbs up from me. Saw it last not expecting anything much but we were thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Admiral Fitz (May 13, 2019)

Anyone here seen Million Yen Women? A young, unsuccessful Japanese novelist has five women move in with him, each of them pay him a monthly rent of a million yen and the mystery is why and who set it up. I found it really interesting and absorbing. Only 12 episodes of about 24 minutes, so not a huge amount of time needed to watch it. I've yet to meet anyone who's seen it, and I'd be interested if anyone here had seen it and what they thought.


----------



## sojourner (May 16, 2019)

Get Out.

Think we saw this reviewed by Mark Kermode, so stuck it on the list. Great film - and for the benefit of Orang Utan , "A young African-American man heads with his Caucasian girlfriend to meet her parents" 			 				


Very interesting take on meeting girlfriend's parents for the first time, had my full attention throughout.


----------



## sojourner (May 17, 2019)

Dallas Buyers Club - fella becomes HIV+, starts a club selling medications for it in the 80s.

I thought it was a true story, but it turns out there are things in there that weren't actually true at all. I don't mind a bit of artistic licence, but the untrue stuff is a bit shitty tbh.

Still really enjoyed the film, mind.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2019)

Season 5 of Schitt’s Creek is now up. Very good indeed.


----------



## Chemical needs (May 18, 2019)

Really enjoyed love, death and robots.

Will give Rain Season 2 a go to see where they take it.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 18, 2019)

Any good scandi thrillers that I've missed? I saw the first few hits - jumpers, coffee, smoking, hideous crimes in cold places, bridges, forests etc. Are there any from the last couple of years?  

Spymaster and danny la rouge - you mentioned Quicksand earlier - how was that?


----------



## Spymaster (May 18, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Any good scandi thrillers that I've missed? I saw the first few hits - jumpers, coffee, smoking, hideous crimes in cold places, bridges, forests etc. Are there any from the last couple of years?
> 
> Spymaster and danny la rouge - you mentioned Quicksand earlier - how was that?


We thought it was excellent. Binged it in 2 or 3 sittings. You don't know what happened until the very end of the last episode. Definitely worth a go.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 18, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Any good scandi thrillers that I've missed? I saw the first few hits - jumpers, coffee, smoking, hideous crimes in cold places, bridges, forests etc. Are there any from the last couple of years?
> 
> Spymaster and danny la rouge - you mentioned Quicksand earlier - how was that?


I’ve not finished it yet. What I saw was very good.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 19, 2019)

Jesus Christ the search interface is awful for this using the app.

They've removed category views on my app.


----------



## T & P (May 19, 2019)

Started The Society expecting a shit teenage fodder but was pleasantly surprised with the first episode. It’s a sci-fi/ drama with a heavy Lord of The Flies tint. But far more engaging than I’d thought, and despite the cast’s demographics it’s not a teenage oriented series.


----------



## rutabowa (May 22, 2019)

IT'S BRUNO! is really great.... it is an 8 part comedy series (15 minute episodes, low budget) about a guy with a little dog in a neighbourhood in brooklyn. like a cross between People Just Do Nothing, Do The Right Thing, and Crufts. It is feel good but with a harsh absurdist edge which is perfect.


----------



## The Octagon (May 22, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> IT'S BRUNO! is really great.... it is an 8 part comedy series (15 minute episodes, low budget) about a guy with a little dog in a neighbourhood in brooklyn. like a cross between People Just Do Nothing, Do The Right Thing, and Crufts. It is feel good but with a harsh absurdist edge which is perfect.



Watched the first 3 eps of this last night, they're almost small vignettes rather than episodes.

Very hard to categorise but we enjoyed it. Very loose but interesting glimpse into a neighbourhood (the small cast of recurring characters are entertaining).

The running 'joke' of how each episode ends (so far) also left me chuckling each time. Simple but effective.

I'm still not sure if it would be better if the dog could talk or think out loud. His constant dumb little grin offset against everything going around him is funny though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 22, 2019)

I got through 4 episodes of Seven Seconds last night. It's flawed; takes too long to move the story along, but there are some great performances in it. It takes at least 2 episodes to get going.

Regina King and Clare-Hope Ashitey are both excellent in it. 

Created by Veena Sud who developed The Killing for US TV.


----------



## miss direct (May 22, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> IT'S BRUNO! is really great.... it is an 8 part comedy series (15 minute episodes, low budget) about a guy with a little dog in a neighbourhood in brooklyn. like a cross between People Just Do Nothing, Do The Right Thing, and Crufts. It is feel good but with a harsh absurdist edge which is perfect.



I came on this thread just to post about Bruno


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> Season 5 of Schitt’s Creek is now up. Very good indeed.


We tried watching the first series. Thought it was SHITE. Like _proper _fucking shite.


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2019)

sojourner said:


> We tried watching the first series. Thought it was SHITE. Like _proper _fucking shite.


It's one of the best comedies out there today, and sadly lacking a much bigger audience. The first season is not its best (though it was not bad imo), but it gets better with every season.


----------



## sojourner (May 22, 2019)

T & P said:


> It's one of the best comedies out there today, and sadly lacking a much bigger audience. The first season is not its best (though it was not bad imo), but it gets better with every season.


I could not for the life of me sympathise or feel anything but contempt for the characters though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2019)

Slow TV: Train Ride Bergen To Oslo
7 hours of pure pleasure


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2019)

Nightflyers
Based upon a Novella that George R. R. Martin finished. Good, liked it a lot. Interesting twists to the story and great characters.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Watching Dead to Me which is harmless comedy. Plenty of dislikeable characters and a fairly 'wacky' plot.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 25, 2019)

Happy season 2 drops in June.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Watching Dead to Me which is harmless comedy. Plenty of dislikeable characters and a fairly 'wacky' plot.



Really enjoyed it.  So, I finally watched 4 seasons of RuPaul's Drag Race (4, 5, 6 and 11) and it's the best thing EVER, bitch!


----------



## Looby (May 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Watching Dead to Me which is harmless comedy. Plenty of dislikeable characters and a fairly 'wacky' plot.


I quite enjoyed it and bombed through it pretty quickly. 

I watched Wine Country the other day. Not exactly a classic but it was quite fun and made me want to fuck off and get shitfaced with my mates for a few days. There’s a funny scene near the beginning with an unusual Santa.


----------



## Thora (May 25, 2019)

Looby said:


> I quite enjoyed it and bombed through it pretty quickly.
> 
> I watched Wine Country the other day. Not exactly a classic but it was quite fun and made me want to fuck off and get shitfaced with my mates for a few days. There’s a funny scene near the beginning with an unusual Santa.


I enjoyed Wine Country too, but it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be given the women involved.  It was funny but in quite a gentle way.


----------



## Looby (May 25, 2019)

Thora said:


> I enjoyed Wine Country too, but it wasn't as funny as I thought it would be given the women involved.  It was funny but in quite a gentle way.


Yes, definitely. I guess I was hoping for Bridesmaids for the over 40s.


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2019)

The Perfection. A psychological thriller. I cannot say anything else about it really, but it was very good indeed and highly entertaining. By the halfway mark the film had taken a turn that I could not have seen coming in a million years. Worth a watch.


----------



## Casual Observer (May 29, 2019)

I watched the first episode of I'm Dying Up Here a couple of years ago and thought it was shit. During the last week, I've been giving it another go and I'm glad I did as my initial verdict was wide of the mark. It's bloody ace.

It's a fictional 'comedy drama' about the 1970s LA comedy boom and is inspired by but not based on the factual book of the same name that came out about 5 years ago (Garry Shandling was a scab, who knew?). The on stage stand-up segments aren't funny at all but the off stage stuff most certainly is. 

The show gets extra points from me for the ludicrously choice music that some genius occasionally sneaks into the soundtrack. Any Wicked Lady or Rotomagus fans out there? Thought not.

The show was cancelled after two series (which aired in 2017 and 2018) but that still gives us 20 hour long episodes to feast on. I have 5 episodes to go.


----------



## Red Cat (May 29, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Any good scandi thrillers that I've missed? I saw the first few hits - jumpers, coffee, smoking, hideous crimes in cold places, bridges, forests etc. Are there any from the last couple of years?
> 
> Spymaster and danny la rouge - you mentioned Quicksand earlier - how was that?



I liked this a lot although it's really a young adult drama. And I couldn't help but observe the really poor safeguarding practice


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2019)

Well I wasn't expecting this.   It could be so good I'm putting it in a spoiler 



Spoiler


----------



## marshall (May 30, 2019)

Lonely Island's Unauthorised Bash Brothers Experience is just brilliant, only 20 mins, loved it, a real laugh.


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Well I wasn't expecting this.   It could be so good I'm putting it in a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



The mix of puppetry (muppetry?) and CGI is unsettling. They should've gone all one or the other. 
It's either a mix or some of the CGI is monstrously superior to the rest of it. Not sure which would be worse.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 31, 2019)

Chz said:


> The mix of puppetry (muppetry?) and CGI is unsettling. They should've gone all one or the other.
> It's either a mix or some of the CGI is monstrously superior to the rest of it. Not sure which would be worse.


Yup.   Nightmares for the kids (and some adults).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 1, 2019)

When They See Us - Ava du Verney dramatisation of the Central Park Five case. 

First episode is..,good. If, by "good", you mean so depressing and anger inducing you want to put your fist through the TV. But an important story that had to be told. And it has been told very well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2019)

_The Assassination of Gianni Versace - American Crime Story_. It's trashy like season one but looks and feels very different. In parts, some of the scenes make me think of _American Psycho_. Lot of the music is 80s, which is a bit of an anachronism but still grimly fascinating show, all the same.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm watching The Good Place. It's a one trick pony but it's a good trick and it does that trick well. 

New show on street food too when I get round to it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2019)

Finished Quicksand Spymaster and danny la rouge - very good; cheers for the tip. 

I know exactly what you mean re safeguarding Red Cat


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2019)

marshall said:


> Lonely Island's Unauthorised Bash Brothers Experience is just brilliant, only 20 mins, loved it, a real laugh.


Oh right. I thought that was a whole film so didn't bother. Their last film was dog shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2019)

8115 said:


> I'm watching The Good Place. It's a one trick pony but it's a good trick and it does that trick well.
> 
> New show on street food too when I get round to it.



Yeah we are sacking through that and always sunny while my brother (who left his log in on my telly when he came to babysit) still has a months free trial. Hope he sticks with it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Happy season 2 drops in June.


. . . And now sci fi have cancelled it.
Hopefully netflix or someone else will pick it up.


----------



## passenger (Jun 6, 2019)

New black mirror, season 5 not happy at all 
what the fuck happened


----------



## marshall (Jun 6, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh right. I thought that was a whole film so didn't bother. Their last film was dog shit.



No, I don't like their longer stuff. This is funny. Well, I thought it was funny; the premise being that in addition to baseball and steroid abuse the Bash Bros (you know who they are, right) made an 80s rap album, and these are the raps and videos.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2019)

Season 2 of Bad Blood is on. If you haven’t seen season 1 and like gangster stuff, you should get on it. 

Canadian mob film set in Montreal based on real events.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 6, 2019)

I like how they used a "true" story and inserted a character into it that they wanted to use to build an ongoing series around.  

It was a smart idea as I think people are drawn to a true story and this was a way of getting a character a start before him basically taking on the series in a completly fictional setting for series 2 onwards.  Series two was better than 1


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 6, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Season 2 of Bad Blood is on. If you haven’t seen season 1 and like gangster stuff, you should get on it.
> 
> Canadian mob film set in Montreal based on real events.





chandlerp said:


> I like how they used a "true" story and inserted a character into it that they wanted to use to build an ongoing series around.
> 
> It was a smart idea as I think people are drawn to a true story and this was a way of getting a character a start before him basically taking on the series in a completly fictional setting for series 2 onwards.  Series two was better than 1



Do the FLQ put in an appearance?


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 6, 2019)

FLQ?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 6, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> FLQ?


Front du Liberation du Quebec.

Vivre le Quebec Libre!

(they only killed about 8 people, bunch of lightweights).


----------



## flypanam (Jun 6, 2019)

Started watching episode 1 of The Paper yesterday. It's a Croatian show and is pretty good. From what I get so far a paper is struggling and gets taken over by a wealthy investor.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 6, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Front du Liberation du Quebec.
> 
> Vivre le Quebec Libre!
> 
> (they only killed about 8 people, bunch of lightweights).



No they didn't feature


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Season 2 of Bad Blood is on. If you haven’t seen season 1 and like gangster stuff, you should get on it.
> 
> Canadian mob film set in Montreal based on real events.



Thanks for flagging that up, I enjoyed season one.


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . And now sci fi have cancelled it.
> Hopefully netflix or someone else will pick it up.


Season 2 of Happy! has just appeared on Netflix!


----------



## T & P (Jun 7, 2019)

A general recommendation about sound quality. If, like us, you sometimes feel voices/dialogue in Netflix's output is drown out by much louder music/ sound effects (which is really fucking annoying, as you either can't hear a word being said, or wake up the neighbourhood if there's a shot or explosion), simply go to the audio settings and change the sound from English 5.1 Dolby to bog-standard English. The overall volume will be lower, but voices and dialogue will now be on the same level as music & sound effects so it solves the problem nicely.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 7, 2019)

OK, so Bad Blood gets better in season 2?

I ask because I just watched the first two eps of  season1, and there's nothing there we haven't seen a thousand times before.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 8, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> When They See Us - Ava du Verney dramatisation of the Central Park Five case.
> 
> First episode is..,good. If, by "good", you mean so depressing and anger inducing you want to put your fist through the TV. But an important story that had to be told. And it has been told very well.


Just binged this and it really had an impact on me, what a well made series, excellent acting and casting, really good use of music ... Thoroughly depressing subject matter


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2019)

I can thoroughly recommend 10 and a half minutes into Climax until 15 and a half minutes into it, just for the thrilling choreography in the dance sequence. The rest of the film is not recommended, but don't let that put you off the five minutes of dancing.


----------



## iona (Jun 8, 2019)

3% season three is out now


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2019)

Have been watching High Seas, nice easy Agatha Christie type of saga on a cruise ship, lots of dying and whodunnit. Because i am spectacularly dense I spent the first episode wondering why the audio was so badly synched before twigging that it's dubbed in English over the original Spanish


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2019)

Went back to Berlin Station. Things are hotting up nicely, even if this season does suffer from "difficult second album syndrome" .


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2019)

People I know are excited about the new Tales of the City series, I watched that first one but it didn't really grab me, only the first 3 books really interested me though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 9, 2019)

Jon-of-arc said:


> When They See Us - Ava du Verney dramatisation of the Central Park Five case.
> 
> First episode is..,good. If, by "good", you mean so depressing and anger inducing you want to put your fist through the TV. But an important story that had to be told. And it has been told very well.



Watched all 4 epsiodes today. After watching Chernobyl and The Virtues recently it's another very heavy watch. 

It's very good though I did feel the Chernobyl effect creeping in at times and was questioning how true it was as some scenes did feel over dramatised. 

I'd recommend anyone planning to watch it stay away from googling anything and go in with as little knowledge as possible as it's easily spoilt.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 9, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> I'd recommend anyone planning to watch it stay away from googling anything and go in with as little knowledge as possible as it's easily spoilt.



I agree, I knew nothing and spent ages googling after. I'm about to watch the Central Park 5 documentary.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2019)

*Paris Is Burning*
19901h 16mCritically-acclaimed Films

This Sundance prize-winning documentary is an intimate portrait of 1980s Harlem drag balls: a world of fierce competition, sustenance, and survival.

Paris Is Burning | Netflix

Also free on iplayer.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2019)

Just watched all 6 episodes of After Life. 

My own bereavement has held me off watching it and probably watched it at the right time. There was loads to identify with though and it's well written despite my usual dislike of Gervais. The ending was all a bit tidy and nice so I was surprised to see there's a second series but i guess life goes on and it'll be interesting to see where it goes.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 13, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I've been watching Dark, but find the auto play of the dubbed version irritating. I can't find a way of keeping the German-with-subtitles going even when running episodes together. You have to keep changing the options each time, after each episode starts.



Season 2 on June 21st


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 14, 2019)

I think if you set the language on the main screen for the programme before playing an episode it stays set


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 14, 2019)

Jessica Jones 3 is out.

Last series of netflix MCU ever


----------



## 8115 (Jun 15, 2019)

The Chef Show is very good for mindless but not crap tv. Ignore Gwyneth Paltrow, she's only on the first show thank god. Really enjoying it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 15, 2019)

I've just noticed that the first two seasons of Top Boy are on Netflix in advance of season three coming out soon.

It's set in Hackney and it's good, innit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've just noticed that the first two seasons of Top Boy are on Netflix in advance of season three coming out soon.
> 
> It's set in Hackney and it's good, innit.


Agreed. Surprisingly good performance from Asher D, backed by other excellent performances


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 15, 2019)

I've just watched The Girl With All The Gifts. I watched it because Paddy Considine's in it, and he's always good. Okay for a vaguely sort of zombie genre film, although they're called 'hungries' and it's a fungal infection.

But the best thing about it is the girl who's in it, who's rather brilliant, an actress called Sennia Nanua.


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 15, 2019)

Been watching love, death and robots. Impressed by it. 4th episode in.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 16, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Went back to Berlin Station. Things are hotting up nicely, even if this season does suffer from "difficult second album syndrome" .


All got wrapped up neatly in the end. . . maybe too neatly. One more season to go. . .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 16, 2019)

girasol said:


> ...So, I finally watched 4 seasons of RuPaul's Drag Race (4, 5, 6 and 11) and it's the best thing EVER, bitch!


It's great isn't it! I can't believe I've waited so long to watch it either. It's so entertaining and I'm completely blown away by their creativity, uniqueness, nerve and talent 

But I have an awful habit of googling something drag related during the show and accidentally finding out the winner of whatever season I'm watching


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's great isn't it! I can't believe I've waited so long to watch it either. It's so entertaining and I'm completely blown away by their creativity, uniqueness, nerve and talent
> 
> But I have an awful habit of googling something drag related during the show and accidentally finding out the winner of whatever season I'm watching



I actually googled who the winners were so I've known who's won before the end, didn't make it any less enjoyable.  Although I have forgotten who's won 2 & 3 which I'm yet to watch.  Halfway through season 10 right now...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 16, 2019)

girasol said:


> Halfway through season 10 right now...


Snap! I'm doing them in order though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2019)

Dylan doc; _Rolling Thunder Revue_. Thoroughly enjoyable and yes, I fell for the mischievous parts. Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 17, 2019)

How the fuck did this steaming pile of shit get 91% on Rotten Tomatoes?

Always Be My Maybe (2019)

Watched it last night. Truly dire.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 17, 2019)

Currently watching 'I am mother' sci-fi futuristic quite tense and well acted. Premise is that a young girl is raised in an isolated facility that looks a bit spaceship-y by a robot after an extinction event, but then someone else turns up (played by Hilary Swank). 'Mother' the robot is a bit Hal-ish and a tug-of-love scenario ensues. That's pretty much in trailer, so not spoiler-y.

No idea how it pans out. Quite good if you like sci-fi.

But what film should I watch next?


----------



## marshall (Jun 17, 2019)

Always Be My Maybe


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 17, 2019)

Finished Archer. Last season a bit too nerdy?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 17, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Finished Archer. Last season a bit too nerdy?


I don't think 8 or 9 were as good as the other seasons.  First three episodes of 10 are out.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 17, 2019)

Quite enjoying "how to sell drugs on the Internet (fast)", a German teens-done-bad-but-sort-of-good growing-up drama/comedy with added geek drug baron spice.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 18, 2019)

See You Yesterday. Very enjoyable to watch time travel film about a couple of teenagers who invented a time travel device that can take them back to yesterday.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2019)

We watched I Am Mother and didn’t quite get it  I also started Tales of the City and am not positive I’m enjoying it  Does it have to have such a big mystery? Did the other series?

Love Nailed It though  YA DONE!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 22, 2019)

Any decent noir movies anyone’s seen lately? Preferably scandi??


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 22, 2019)

If you have a 4k tv...Blue Planet II and Our Planet are stunning.

Fucking sea-urchins.  Bastards.


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2019)

Circle (not to be confused by The Circle). A sci-if/ psychological thriller on the theme of moral philosophy. This is a B-movie so don't expect too much of it, but I will say this: it is one of the best B-movie films I've seen in years. Intriguing, entertaining and thought-provoking: perfect late evening fodder.

A group of 50 strangers wake up, after been kidnapped by an unseen, presumed alien force, in a room standing in a circle. If anyone tries to leave the spot they're standing on they are killed by some kind of electric bolt emanating from a central console. And ever two minutes, the electric bolt will kill one of them. Soon they work out they might be able to influence who the bolt kills next, and that's when all the moral dilemmas and prejudices arise as the remaining individuals argue about who deserves to live more than others.

Overall a highly satisfying film, more so as we had put it on with very low expectations.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> Circle (not to be confused by The Circle). A sci-if/ psychological thriller on the theme of moral philosophy. This is a B-movie so don't expect too much of it, but I will say this: it is one of the best B-movie films I've seen in years. Intriguing, entertaining and thought-provoking: perfect late evening fodder.
> 
> A group of 50 strangers wake up, after been kidnapped by an unseen, presumed alien force, in a room standing in a circle. If anyone tries to leave the spot they're standing on they are killed by some kind of electric bolt emanating from a central console. And ever two minutes, the electric bolt will kill one of them. Soon they work out they might be able to influence who the bolt kills next, and that's when all the moral dilemmas and prejudices arise as the remaining individuals argue about who deserves to live more than others.
> 
> Overall a highly satisfying film, more so as we had put it on with very low expectations.


I found it very disappointing, like a really bad version of the show "Fifteen to One".


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> I found it very disappointing, like a really bad version of the show "Fifteen to One".


Perhaps after watching too many truly awful films on Netflix my standards and thresholds have fallen. But if one is simply looking for easygoing entertainment of an evening, this was a surprisingly worthwhile effort imo. The ending could have been a little better, but I enjoyed the interactions between the characters and the cheap thrills & the tension, which come aplenty.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 23, 2019)

I've just watched a mad Mexican film called The Similars. Absolutely bonkers I tell ye!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 23, 2019)

T & P said:


> Circle (not to be confused by The Circle). A sci-if/ psychological thriller on the theme of moral philosophy. This is a B-movie so don't expect too much of it, but I will say this: it is one of the best B-movie films I've seen in years. Intriguing, entertaining and thought-provoking: perfect late evening fodder.
> 
> A group of 50 strangers wake up, after been kidnapped by an unseen, presumed alien force, in a room standing in a circle. If anyone tries to leave the spot they're standing on they are killed by some kind of electric bolt emanating from a central console. And ever two minutes, the electric bolt will kill one of them. Soon they work out they might be able to influence who the bolt kills next, and that's when all the moral dilemmas and prejudices arise as the remaining individuals argue about who deserves to live more than others.
> 
> Overall a highly satisfying film, more so as we had put it on with very low expectations.


I can't remember much about it as I watched it during my Mad Grief Months but I do remember finding it very watchable.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 23, 2019)

And I've now watched a second film by the same director - The Incident. Equally fucking barking.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 25, 2019)

Started watching the 2nd season of Dark last night, and spent the first one thoroughly confused (again)   Had to stop and look on tinternet for a brief update, and tbh, even that didn't help much. I couldn't remember fucking names to faces  

I think I'm getting there now...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 25, 2019)

Please...can someone else watch The Similars? I would like a second opinion


----------



## 8115 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Please...can someone else watch The Similars? I would like a second opinion


I would but I can't watch horror.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 25, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Started watching the 2nd season of Dark last night, and spent the first one thoroughly confused (again)   Had to stop and look on tinternet for a brief update, and tbh, even that didn't help much. I couldn't remember fucking names to faces
> 
> I think I'm getting there now...



Same here! Let me know what you think when finished, I wasn't disappointed.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jun 25, 2019)

The Edge of Democracy -  a documentary about Brazil


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 26, 2019)

8115 said:


> I would but I can't watch horror.


It's not really horror...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 26, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> We watched I Am Mother and didn’t quite get it  I also started Tales of the City and am not positive I’m enjoying it  Does it have to have such a big mystery? Did the other series?
> 
> Love Nailed It though  YA DONE!



I stuck with Tales of The City and at episode 8 really enjoying it. Def improves..


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 26, 2019)

Season 3 Stranger Things - July 4th


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 26, 2019)

"Too Old to Die Young" on Amazon is bloody amazing.

Directed by Nicholas Winding Refn, it's like Drive stretched out to 15 hours


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2019)

i've been enjoying black spot

Black Spot | Netflix Official Site


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 26, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> "Too Old to Die Young" on Amazon is bloody amazing.
> 
> Directed by Nicholas Winding Refn, it's like Drive stretched out to 15 hours



Amazon thread ———->>


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> i've been enjoying black spot
> 
> Black Spot | Netflix Official Site



Ooo, that looks like it’s worth a watch!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ooo, that looks like it’s worth a watch!


i'd recommend it  haven't binged on it because i'm very enjoying it, too much to want to have it end too quick


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2019)

Charité at War is brilliant.

Drama series about a German hospital in Berlin during WW2, heavily focussed on the morality of nazi medical practices of the time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 26, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Charité at War is brilliant.
> 
> Drama series about a German hospital in Berlin during WW2, heavily focussed on the morality of nazi medical practices of the time.


Oh I like the sound of that. Cheers!


----------



## Supine (Jun 26, 2019)

How To Sell Drugs Online (Fast)

Great little show. Smashed it in one night


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 26, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh I like the sound of that. Cheers!



We messed up and started watching _Charité at War_, not realising that there is also _Charité_ on there as well which is the first series about the hospital pre-war. Without realising we've watched the second series first. 

I haven't seen _Charité_ yet but you might want to watch them in the correct order!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Same here! Let me know what you think when finished, I wasn't disappointed.


It's only getting a tiny bit better tbh - I'm still spending every episode in a state of severe confusion, with moments of 'oh! so THAT'S her/him/them' before lapsing into scratching my fucking head again 

Fuck me. I'm gonna have to watch the whole thing from the very start of S1 after this I think   I ended up pausing it last night to study the photos one by one, and try to make sense of it all  (I didn't)

How many episodes are there Threshers_Flail ?


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 27, 2019)

sojourner said:


> It's only getting a tiny bit better tbh - I'm still spending every episode in a state of severe confusion, with moments of 'oh! so THAT'S her/him/them' before lapsing into scratching my fucking head again
> 
> Fuck me. I'm gonna have to watch the whole thing from the very start of S1 after this I think   I ended up pausing it last night to study the photos one by one, and try to make sense of it all  (I didn't)
> 
> How many episodes are there Threshers_Flail ?



I have yet to start series 2 but I'm comforted to find someone like me who can't remember or piece together something they're watching. I do think Dark is particularly hard to follow thoug. Time travel does that in anything I've seen, Les Revenants etc

I've spent 3 years watching telly with a mate who drifts in and out of sleep while we watch things and she has more of a clue of what's going on than I do!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> I have yet to start series 2 but I'm comforted to find someone like me who can't remember or piece together something they're watching. I do think Dark is particularly hard to follow thoug. Time travel does that in anything I've seen, Les Revenants etc
> 
> I've spent 3 years watching telly with a mate who drifts in and out of sleep while we watch things and she has more of a clue of what's going on than I do!


Haha - I'm usually much better than this, but Dark is intensely complex, deliberately so and I love it for that, but by the christ, it makes me head hurt  

My fella has done exact same thing with the drifting and still seems to be on the same level of confusion as me


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 27, 2019)

sojourner said:


> How many episodes are there Threshers_Flail ?



There are eight in total. It's a double whammy as season one was ages ago, and season two if anything is more confusing than the first!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> There are eight in total. It's a double whammy as season one was ages ago, and season two if anything is more confusing than the first!


Great thanks - didn't wanna look it up in case of spoilerage!

Yeh. Deffo gonna watch it all over again I reckon! I do like the care they've taken over it, but lordy, my head


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 27, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> We messed up and started watching _Charité at War_, not realising that there is also _Charité_ on there as well which is the first series about the hospital pre-war. Without realising we've watched the second series first.
> 
> I haven't seen _Charité_ yet but you might want to watch them in the correct order!


Haha! OK - I did watch 1 of _Charité at War_  last night but will start watching the other one.


----------



## Thora (Jun 27, 2019)

Anyone else watching Dark?


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 28, 2019)

Lots of very confused people probably


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thora said:


> Anyone else watching Dark?


I can't say the advertising inspired me to check it out. If anything it had the opposite effect.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 28, 2019)

_Traitors _was good - better than it should have been actually.

Spy thriller in Attlee's London, c. 1946. Dirty dealings of the spooky kind. The upper echelons of UK society are well represented - the lower ones, not so much. The scene at the CPGB meeting was risible in its portrayal of that era's PFWC.

It also handled its deaths better than _Bletchley Circle,_ which was good, but lingered too long on the victims whose killer the ex-Bletchley park ladies are racing to catch. . .


----------



## Thora (Jun 28, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I can't say the advertising inspired me to check it out. If anything it had the opposite effect.


Yes, I ignored it for ages and even watched half the first episode and gave up, but I've just watched the first season in 3 nights and am hooked. 

I am very confused though


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 28, 2019)

Thora said:


> Yes, I ignored it for ages and even watched half the first episode and gave up, but I've just watched the first season in 3 nights and am hooked.
> 
> I am very confused though


Hmmmm. Well, when we tired of Netflix the other night, we went over to youtube and watched some Dad's Army. I think that might be more my speed.


----------



## red & green (Jun 28, 2019)

Edge of Democracy - a personal story - filmed as it happenned - the rise of Bolsinaro - still thinking about it 3 days later


----------



## sojourner (Jun 28, 2019)

Thora said:


> Yes, I ignored it for ages and even watched half the first episode and gave up, but I've just watched the first season in 3 nights and am hooked.
> 
> I am very confused though


That gets a fuck of a lot worse in the second season Thora   Worth sticking with it though. It is dead interesting.


----------



## Thora (Jun 28, 2019)

sojourner said:


> That gets a fuck of a lot worse in the second season Thora   Worth sticking with it though. It is dead interesting.


I have trouble keeping track of who is who, all the German names don't help  I refer to Wikipedia quite a lot 

I think when I saw the trailer I assumed it was a The Killing style European child abduction whodunit/family drama type of thing. But it's really not


----------



## Winot (Jun 29, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I can thoroughly recommend 10 and a half minutes into Climax until 15 and a half minutes into it, just for the thrilling choreography in the dance sequence. The rest of the film is not recommended, but don't let that put you off the five minutes of dancing.



Just sat through the whole thing and wished I hadn’t. What an unpleasant empty film.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2019)

We have just started Stranger Things #latetotheparty I get it is retro, and v X Files/Twin Peaks/John Hughes and not sure it is fully working for me but will persevere  Spoilers are unavoidable though, and not being able to google who-is-in-what is one thing, but there was a an Eleven funko-pop in Primark of her in an outfit/scene from the 1st ep! Next to one of her in something I haven’t seen yet 



Spoiler


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 30, 2019)

I just finished russian russian doll which I enjoyed.
I see the whole of evangellion is now up. I loved that at the time. Looks surprisingly dated now. 
I'm currently smashing though always sunny but looking for more.

Daughter 12 liked the seven deadly sins and seems keen on new she ra. . She also likes disenchantment (I'm not so keen, but she has some laugh out loud moments) and Rick and Morty ( I obviously have to be quite careful about which episodes).

Hilda and over the garden wall are great for kids and adults alike.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 1, 2019)

I just spotted this nice little Netflix avoid price hacks thread on HUKD. I'll be doing it later to up mine to the UHD platform for under £6 a month!

Netflix for £2.49 /Month - updated tutorial - hotukdeals


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 1, 2019)

Just finished _Russian Doll_. First 2 eps are ok but it really gets going after and it's far more than what initially seemed to be a Groundhog Day variant. Plus, Natasha Lyonne is magnificent.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 1, 2019)

Ooh just finished S1 of ‘Top of the Lake’. To begin with I thought it was too slow & the accents grating but then loads of stuff just kept happening. I’m not entirely sure all of what happened but I do recommend.

S2 I see start 4 years later.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 2, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Ooh just finished S1 of ‘Top of the Lake’. To begin with I thought it was too slow & the accents grating but then loads of stuff just kept happening. I’m not entirely sure all of what happened but I do recommend.
> 
> S2 I see start 4 years later.


New Zealand officially has the sexiest accent in the world


----------



## Sue (Jul 2, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> New Zealand officially has the sexiest accent in the world


----------



## sojourner (Jul 2, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Ooh just finished S1 of ‘Top of the Lake’. To begin with I thought it was too slow & the accents grating but then loads of stuff just kept happening. I’m not entirely sure all of what happened but I do recommend.
> 
> S2 I see start 4 years later.


That is absolutely brilliant - I loved it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 2, 2019)

sojourner said:


> That is absolutely brilliant - I loved it.



S1 was excellent. S2 however iirc, was not


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> S1 was excellent. S2 however iirc, was not


Oh, I didn't even know there was a second one Mr.Bishie . Mmm. I might watch it anyway.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 3, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Same here! Let me know what you think when finished, I wasn't disappointed.



Right, finished it Monday night, Threshers_Flail . And, I have to be honest, I am still deeply confused  The fucking characters, man   I am gonna have to watch the entire thing all over again. Just as soon as I think I have nailed it, it changes again. Christ almighty.

The most I can say is that



Spoiler



there's some Freudian theory dug into the narrative, I spotted Nietzsche, and clear and obvious references to the Emerald Tablet.  The ending left a big signpost to another series too



Despite my confusion, I was thoroughly enrapt with it, and am looking forward to rewatching it


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 4, 2019)

Really enjoyed Russian Doll. Not sure where Season 2 can go, but apparently is was pitched as a three season show, so who knows.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 6, 2019)

I just watched a brilliant Danish film called The Guilty. A cop doing a shift on the emergency phone desk receives a phone call from a kidnapped woman...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I just watched a brilliant Danish film called The Guilty. A cop doing a shift on the emergency phone desk receives a phone call from a kidnapped woman...


Saw that last year at a film festival. Pretty good considering how confined it is.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 7, 2019)

5t3IIa said:


> We have just started Stranger Things #latetotheparty I get it is retro, and v X Files/Twin Peaks/John Hughes and not sure it is fully working for me but will persevere  Spoilers are unavoidable though, and not being able to google who-is-in-what is one thing, but there was a an Eleven funko-pop in Primark of her in an outfit/scene from the 1st ep! Next to one of her in something I haven’t seen yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started that the other night. Not sure if I will stick with it, but Winona Ryder is very good as the mum.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 7, 2019)

Loved "Dark". The understatement built up the dramatic impact nicely, and enjoyed the look and feel of it. Stranger Things didn't work for me but really impressed by Dark.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> Started that the other night. Not sure if I will stick with it, but Winona Ryder is very good as the mum.


I’ve given up early in S2  The characterisations are poor, imo.

Edit: here’s an article about how S3 is slightly bette, so I might dip back in when my partner finishes S2. Still sounds like it’s imperfect tho...not that it can be expected to be _perfect_


----------



## Chz (Jul 7, 2019)

I gave up halfway through S2 as well. Just didn't grip me at all compared to the first series.

And I know it's not Winona Ryder's fault, and that she's acting the way they're _telling_ her to, but god she's annoying.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 7, 2019)

Loved series 1 of Stranger Things and binged it in a weekend, series 2 was just meh and gave up after a few episodes


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Loved series 1 of Stranger Things and binged it in a weekend, series 2 was just meh and gave up after a few episodes


S3 is definitely better, and not just the storyline. There is more action and a lot of deadpan humour. And it works. Give it a go.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> S3 is definitely better, and not just the storyline. There is more action and a lot of deadpan humour. And it works. Give it a go.


There's a poster for Firestarter in the video shop.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Just finished _Russian Doll_. First 2 eps are ok but it really gets going after and it's far more than what initially seemed to be a Groundhog Day variant. Plus, Natasha Lyonne is magnificent.


Yes. It's not the greatest story ever told but the way it is told is solid potato salad.
I like the stuff going moldy  and people disappearing aspect that gave it a countdown edge. I wonder if a second view would reveal that people were disappearing from the start. I didn't notice until the fish and the veg.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2019)

Watched maniac.
Thinks it's better than it is. Promises more that delivers but is ok in places. I wouldn't bother with it now I know.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2019)

Chz said:


> I gave up halfway through S2 as well. Just didn't grip me at all compared to the first series.
> 
> And I know it's not Winona Ryder's fault, and that she's acting the way they're _telling_ her to, but god she's annoying.


Bloody hell. I'm finding so 2 of series one hard to get through so maybe this is an 'im out' situation. I was told it was great.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 8, 2019)

Berlin Station still delivers, but the evil Russians in this season are so _cartoonishly _evil it's basically silly.

And last night one of the CIA vets says of a suspect - "he lives on Nevsky Prospekt - sketchy suburb".

(Nevsky Prospekt is the main street of St. Petersburg, the absolute focal centre point of the whole city, with architecture from four centuries coming out of its ears)

Lads. Come on.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm really enjoying Top Boy.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 8, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I can't say the advertising inspired me to check it out. If anything it had the opposite effect.


First season was good, haven't seen the second yet. I'd recommend diving straight in.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 8, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> New Zealand officially has the sexiest accent in the world


Where are you from, Mrs Miggins ?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Where are you from, Mrs Miggins ?


UK  but I lived in NZ for a while


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 9, 2019)

8115 said:


> I'm really enjoying Top Boy.



New series is on the way


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 9, 2019)

I enjoyed Barkley Marathons. A documentary about an extreme running event in Tennessee. It's more engaging than it sounds


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> I enjoyed Barkley Marathons. A documentary about an extreme running event in Tennessee. It's more engaging than it sounds


That's brilliant. Saw it a while back


----------



## T & P (Jul 10, 2019)

Watched Elizabeth Harvest last night. Kind of I am Mother-meets-Ex Machina. Not great but not terrible either; I'd certainly rate it a bit higher than the 5/10 critics consensus. Watchable enough for those into sci-anyway so long as you're not expecting a lot of it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 10, 2019)

Well, Berlin Station has gone from silly to downright ludicrous. Maybe Russian oligarchs do chase people through the woods with flamethrowers, but my suspension of disbelief is going to need a bit more raw meat to chew on to, if I'm going to suspend my disbelief in that case.


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2019)

3 Below: Tales of Arcadia, the Guillermo del Toro animation spinoff to Trollhunters, is back for part 2.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m enjoying Hannah the series but fuck me if Mireille Enos doesn’t creep me out as ever.
A very peculiar women whatever role she is playing. Really grates on me


----------



## dervish (Jul 22, 2019)

I had no idea what I fancied watching so more or less at random I chose "Hardcore Henry" it's Russian, that's all I know. 

I'll report back.


----------



## dervish (Jul 22, 2019)

Totally bonkers, awesome film.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 24, 2019)

I've watched the first 3 episodes of Crashing, written by Phoebe Waller Bridge.  Good so far with some great cringe moments.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 25, 2019)

Me76 said:


> I've watched the first 3 episodes of Crashing, written by Phoebe Waller Bridge.  Good so far with some great cringe moments.




YouTube/Google thread ————>


----------



## Me76 (Jul 25, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> YouTube/Google thread ————>


But it's a Netflix original


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2019)

It was on tv ages ago.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 26, 2019)

Me76 said:


> But it's a Netflix original



I can’t find it


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I can’t find it


I'm in Australia at the moment so maybe it's just here.  I should probably watch the rest of it while I'm here then.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2019)

Me76 said:


> But it's a Netflix original


I don't understand the "Netflix Original" thing as there are lots of shows I've seen that were on the BBC ages before they turned up on Netflix.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 26, 2019)

Netflix Original can either mean it's a Netflix original production or that Netflix have exclusive rights in that territory.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2019)

Oh!
It does rather imply that Netflix actually made it though.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 27, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> I enjoyed Barkley Marathons. A documentary about an extreme running event in Tennessee. It's more engaging than it sounds



Watched this last night. It was a cracking watch. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2019)

Tried _Another World_.

It's bad, really really bad.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jul 27, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Tried _Another World_.
> 
> It's bad, really really bad.


Another life ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 27, 2019)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Another life ?



Thats the one.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 27, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> It's bad, really really bad.



I'll watch any old space shite, but just couldn't with this. Awful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 27, 2019)

dervish said:


> I had no idea what I fancied watching so more or less at random I chose "Hardcore Henry" it's Russian, that's all I know.
> 
> I'll report back.


Ha! Thanks for the tip. Mental.
It wore a bit thin after a while but on the whole, very entertaining.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2019)

I watched Bridesmaids last night. Jesus that's an hour and half of my life I'll never get back. What an absolute pile of shit. I don't think I laughed once it was so lame.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2019)

I am now rewatching In Bruges. I bloody love this film. It's funny and tense and emotioinal. The script has some of the best lines ever. It's got Brendon Gleeson and Colon Farrel and then bloody Ralph Feinnes shows up doing his best impression of Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast.. 15 put of 10.


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 28, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> ...Colon Farrel ...








?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 28, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am now rewatching In Bruges. I bloody love this film. It's funny and tense and emotioinal. The script has some of the best lines ever. It's got Brendon Gleeson and Colon Farrel and then bloody Ralph Feinnes shows up doing his best impression of Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast.. 15 put of 10.


It's an incredible piece of film-making, all three main actors are at the top of their games.  First time director, wasn't he?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It's an incredible piece of film-making, all three main actors are at the top of their games.  First time director, wasn't he?


No and he is a playwright so it's not so surprising that he made such a great film. It is an absolute cracker though!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am now rewatching In Bruges. I bloody love this film. It's funny and tense and emotioinal. The script has some of the best lines ever. It's got Brendon Gleeson and Colon Farrel and then bloody Ralph Feinnes shows up doing his best impression of Ben Kingsley in Sexy Beast.. 15 put of 10.



Matt Smith is rather entertaining as young Ralph in the deleted scenes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Matt Smith is rather entertaining as young Ralph in the deleted scenes.


I haven't seen that....


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I haven't seen that....



It was on the DVD extras when I saw it, I'm sure it must be on Youtube. It's not essential to the film and some people feel it jars but was interesting (for me) to see Smith in such a role.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 29, 2019)

I've never seen In Bruges, must remedy that this week


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 29, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I've never seen In Bruges, must remedy that this week


You really should.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2019)

Fiennes is a bit too hammy for me in that film. 

He is the film's weak link.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 29, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fiennes is a bit too hammy for me in that film.
> 
> He is the film's weak link.


I normally find him unwatchable, so I thought he was good in IB.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I normally find him unwatchable, so I thought he was good in IB.



He's rather good in that Wes Anderson film, mind


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 29, 2019)

We started 'Dark ' last night. A German drama about a missing child - but with a nuclear power plant in the village and clearly other 'secrets' than span generations there is a lot more to come. 

The first episode was atmospheric, and a bit mad in places. We are going to stick with it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2019)

chandlerp said:


> I've never seen In Bruges, must remedy that this week


Yes you should - it's a top movie.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2019)

I really like Feinnes in that period thing with Keira Knightly.
The Duchess.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> I normally find him unwatchable, so I thought he was good in IB.



It was all a bit too much of a thespian goes feral cockney gangster sexy beast rip-off for me....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 29, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> We started 'Dark ' last night. A German drama about a missing child - but with a nuclear power plant in the village and clearly other 'secrets' than span generations there is a lot more to come.
> 
> The first episode was atmospheric, and a bit mad in places. We are going to stick with it


If you think the first episode was a bit mad...there's a lot more to come!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 29, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> If you think the first episode was a bit mad...there's a lot more to come!



Yes, I'm fully expecting it to go full on barmy. I've deliberately not read any reviews etc. We are going to sit back and see how it unfolds!


----------



## Mattym (Jul 29, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> We started 'Dark ' last night. A German drama about a missing child - but with a nuclear power plant in the village and clearly other 'secrets' than span generations there is a lot more to come.
> 
> The first episode was atmospheric, and a bit mad in places. We are going to stick with it



Remember reading ages ago in Guardian or similar that it was sort of like a German version of Stranger Things, so not doing my research properly, I sat down with my 12 year old son to watch it and there's both hanging & shagging scenes within the first couple of mins. Massive fail.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jul 29, 2019)

Mattym said:


> Remember reading ages ago in Guardian or similar that it was sort of like a German version of Stranger Things, so not doing my research properly, I sat down with my 12 year old son to watch it and there's both hanging & shagging scenes within the first couple of mins. Massive fail.



I definitely didn't get Stranger Things from EP1, in places it was quite disturbing and creepy, but given the teen gang perhaps it might develop that way?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2019)

One for the calendar. Blade Runner 2048 arrives August 28th.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2019)

cybershot said:


> One for the calendar. Blade Runner 2048 arrives August 28th.


Search youtube for the 3 shorts that are meant to be watched before it.

Bladerunner 2022/2036/2048


----------



## savoloysam (Jul 30, 2019)

Just popping in to exude my love for Dark. I've just finished Season 2 after waitng 18 months for it. Much like Season 1 it started slow and I thought it was going to lose it's magic but by eposide 3 or 4 it all came flying back. This is by far the TV series I've ever seen. I get really pissed off with people comparing this to Stranger Things which I can't stand personally. It's more of a thinking man's Twin Peaks mixed with Donnie Darko and some Inception thrown in for good measure. The producers must surely have been influenced by these shows amyway.

Anyway I don't understand why this show is not so popular. Well I do it's a "foreign series". Give it a few years and there will be an American remake and everyone will rave about like they did with GOT. Only like most American remakes it won't be half as good.

For anyone watching it does need a bit of patience and quite a large attention span because it will literally sping your head around. Totally fucking worth it thought. What a show! Wow!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 31, 2019)

Well on that recommendation....I will start series 2!

Agree that comparing it to Stranger Things is wrong as it's basically nothing like it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 31, 2019)

tomplatz said:


> Hi everyone. I am new here. Has anyone seen Chernobyl series?  It is a great drama which I can recommend to you all.


Many have watched it, yup.  Really good tv.

Not on netflix though.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jul 31, 2019)

Don’t think I can take much more of Stranger Things It’s scooby do without the dog.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2019)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Don’t think I can take much more of Stranger Things It’s scooby do without the dog.


And scooby do without scooby ain't worth shit.


----------



## Chz (Jul 31, 2019)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Don’t think I can take much more of Stranger Things It’s scooby do without the dog.


No that's quite literally Death in Paradise. I get what you mean wrt Stranger Things though.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 31, 2019)

The Guilty. Danish thriller. Very good. A demoted copper working in the emergency call centre takes a call from a woman who's been kidnapped in a car and tries to save her using clues that she is able to give him, but there are several twists. Much, much better than I've probably made it sound.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 1, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> _בתוך המוסד_ AKA _Inside The Mossad_ - pretty in-depth (not just on the history, or the tradecraft, but also on the philosophical underpinnings) four-part documentary on Israel's intelligence agency.
> 
> Dense with talking head interviews with former and serving officers, including ex-directors Zvi Zamir (1968-1974), Dani Yatom (1996-86) and Efraim Halevy (1998-2002, topping off a career begun in 1961); current Deputy Director Ram Ben Barak; key department heads like Avi Dagan (past Head of Recruitment and later ‘Tzomet’, or Collections), Rafi Eitan (Ops Chief or Head of Caeserea 1950-81), David Meidan (Head of the ‘TEVEL’ Political Action & Liaison Division in the 1990s), David Arbel (Head of Europe Division), Rami Igra (Head of the Captured & Missing Division until 1999), Uzi Arad (Research Division); one-time Station Chiefs like Yair Ravid-Ravitz (Beirut) and Eliezer Tsafrir (Iraqi Kurdistan, Iran and Lebanon); *various participants in the 1984 Operation Moses,* like Danny Limor, Gad Shimron, Yula Reitman and David Ben Uziel, who had been a teenage veteran of the Irgun, and was later a member of a tiny team assisting the Christian rebellion in Southern Sudan in the early 1970s; plus numerous career and case officers like Mishka Ben David, Yossi Alpher and ‘Tamar’.



Those who found the above segment interesting may be interested in the new Netflix release _ The Red Sea Diving Resort_ 

The Red Sea Diving Resort - Wikipedia


----------



## campanula (Aug 1, 2019)

grand-daughter (8) is staying for a week so I definitely need to use the 'blobbing in front of a screen' option. I have netflix which I never use...or watch anything tbh so I am clueless (and desperate) Any hidden gems I can plonk her in front of for some mindless peace.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 1, 2019)

My niece enjoyed watching the film "Sing" (she's a similar age) even though she had seen it before, which I believe is on Netflix. Singing animals, what's not to like?


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 1, 2019)

Click 'manage profiles' set a new one with her name, let her pic the avatar, set parental guidance on it then let her watch what she wants.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 1, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The Guilty. Danish thriller. Very good. A demoted copper working in the emergency call centre takes a call from a woman who's been kidnapped in a car and tries to save her using clues that she is able to give him, but there are several twists. Much, much better than I've probably made it sound.


It's great isn't it?


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 1, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's great isn't it?


Best new film on Netflix for ages with a couple of really good plot twists.


----------



## T & P (Aug 4, 2019)

Typewriter. It is an Indian thriller/ horror ghost story mini series (5 episodes) set in Goa. High production values and Western style cinematography and special effects so don’t expect a Bollywood product.

Not superb but pretty decent sci-if entertainment, and far better than a lot of the Western output in Netflix’s sci fi catalogue. There’s a pleasant whiff of Stranger Things as well, as it has a strong child main lead character presence.


----------



## passenger (Aug 4, 2019)

Found this intresting some good stuff, loads of old classic films and a new season of Mindhunter 

Everything Coming to Netflix in August 2019


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 5, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Ritual has just been added to UK Netflix.


I’ve just watched this tonight after having it on my list for a while. Much better than I was expecting


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 6, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I'll watch any old space shite


Me too. So what’s on Netflix atm that I can use as opium?

(I’m not into superhero stuff. Although I liked Jessica Jones, as an exception. Then I watched Defenders, but didn’t really get on with it, so was glad it was short).

(Parenthesis 2: I did watch Another Life. It started really bad, but I’ve watched everything else and for some reason I couldn’t tell you if I wanted to, I stuck with it. By the very end I got to like the characters, but I’m not going to pretend it’s worth sticking with. It isn’t).

(3. I tried Mars but couldn’t make it through the first episode. The talking heads with Elon Musk were too off-putting). 

(4. I’m having visual problems, so though I’m normally cool with subtitles, I’d prefer to give them a rest for now).


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Not sure when but noticed Blindspotting has been added. Well worth your 95 minutes.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 7, 2019)

Just started When They See Us about the Central Park Five.  Only watched one episode so far, but the central performances by the 5 teens are excellent.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 7, 2019)

Ranu said:


> Just started When They See Us about the Central Park Five.  Only watched one episode so far, but the central performances by the 5 teens are excellent.


We started this but forgot about it. Cheers for the reminder.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2019)

The excellent Mindhunter returns for season 2 next Friday! Yay!


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> The excellent Mindhunter returns for season 2 next Friday! Yay!


Cool. I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 10, 2019)

Eyewitness. Another Scandi thriller; a Norwegian six-parter. Two secretly gay lads witness a mass gangland shooting whilst they're copping off in some woods. They can't tell anyone that they witnessed it because they'd have to explain what they were doing there. The series looks at the pressure and trauma of what they've seen and the breakdown of their relationship as well as the police procedural around the murders.

Excellent.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 10, 2019)

S3 Of GLOW out - not watched it yet.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 10, 2019)

Following Spymaster's Norwegian recommendation, I have one of my own - Nobel. A Norwegian army sniper comes home to Oslo, to get mixed up with a case involving his high flyer civil servant wife, his junkie da, a corrupt Afghan warlord, a sinister Geldof type, and a Chinese/Norwegian trade deal worth (whisper it in hushed tones) thirty billion kroner.

While not quite 10/10 I might stick with it. I can even overlook the lead's hipster beard.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 10, 2019)

And more from Team Nørge: _12th Man_, about the only survivor of a Norwegian army sabotage team on the run from the Nazis, and the civilians who help him. 

A Scandi _Bravo Two Zero_-meets-_The Guns Of Navarone_ with touches of _Touching The Void_ and _127 Hours_


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 10, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> And more from Team Nørge: _12th Man_, about the only survivor of a Norwegian army sabotage team on the run from the Nazis, and the civilians who help him.
> 
> A Scandi _Bravo Two Zero_-meets-_The Guns Of Navarone_ with touches of _Touching The Void_ and _127 Hours_


And surely also _the Fugitive_? That sounds better suited to TV actually - the Nobel thing I saw last night would actually have worked better as a Scandi crime novel.


----------



## Tooter (Aug 10, 2019)

Loved 'The Guilty' brilliant gritty Nordic darkness.  Edge of your seat stuff..... 'just pick up the bloody phone!' I found myself shouting!   Amazing twists and turns.....phew!


----------



## passenger (Aug 10, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's great isn't it?


Just watching irt


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 10, 2019)

Watched second ep of Nobel. The game's definitely afoot now. Yes,I will recommend this one.


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yep the Guilty-very good that-hadn't previously occurred to me what call-handlers are up against.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 11, 2019)

Also watched The Guilty last night. Even my friend who can't usually do subtitles was gripped. 

The Great Hack, film about Cambridge Analytica/Facebook is also well worth a look.


----------



## dervish (Aug 12, 2019)

For the lack of something else to watch I put on Wu Assassin, it's ok, fairly decent kung fu, didn't hate the characters but they did feel a bit wooden at times. I'll probably watch the rest of the series but it's not really a must watch.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 12, 2019)

dervish said:


> For the lack of something else to watch I put on Wu Assassin, it's ok, fairly decent kung fu, didn't hate the characters but they did feel a bit wooden at times. I'll probably watch the rest of the series but it's not really a must watch.


Mark Dacascos!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 12, 2019)

T & P said:


> Typewriter. It is an Indian thriller/ horror ghost story mini series (5 episodes) set in Goa. High production values and Western style cinematography and special effects so don’t expect a Bollywood product.
> 
> Not superb but pretty decent sci-if entertainment, and far better than a lot of the Western output in Netflix’s sci fi catalogue. There’s a pleasant whiff of Stranger Things as well, as it has a strong child main lead character presence.


Ooh I like the sound of that!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 12, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Also watched The Guilty last night. Even my friend who can't usually do subtitles was gripped.
> 
> The Great Hack, film about Cambridge Analytica/Facebook is also well worth a look.



Did anyone else find with The Guilty that the subtitles also came with descriptions like 'phone rings'. It seemed impossible to keep the subtitles and lose these??


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Did anyone else find with The Guilty that the subtitles also came with descriptions like 'phone rings'. It seemed impossible to keep the subtitles and lose these??


Love those bits. Makes watching David Lynch films even more strange <eery static noise>


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 12, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Love those bits. Makes watching David Lynch films even more strange <eery static noise>



They really enjoyed me. Especially as the 'phone rings' every 10 seconds in this film.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 12, 2019)

The subtitles are for the deaf too, they need to know when the phone rings just like those who can here.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 12, 2019)

blairsh said:


> My niece enjoyed watching the film "Sing" (she's a similar age) even though she had seen it before, which I believe is on Netflix. Singing animals, what's not to like?



my 3 year old daughter loves that film.

she randomly started singing very loudly 'Oh My God, Look At Her Butt' on holiday last week which is a line from one of the auditions iirc.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 12, 2019)

They can usually be removed via enhanced audio or audo description or something - they don't appear on all subs, you usually have to opt into getting them. Some downloads you can't get rid of them whilst they are optional in streaming the same thing - dark s2 for example.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 12, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Also watched The Guilty last night. Even my friend who can't usually do subtitles was gripped.


I watched this last night having seen posts on here. I loved it, couldn't stop thinking about it afterwards.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 15, 2019)

Series 10 of Archer now on UK netflix


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 15, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Series 10 of Archer now on UK netflix


I read that as "The Archers"


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 15, 2019)

Behold


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 15, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Series 10 of Archer now on UK netflix


It's very good.

Mostly.


----------



## Chz (Aug 17, 2019)

"Space phrasing"


----------



## barlimo (Aug 17, 2019)

Travelers - an oldish series that I've just begun watching. It seems good so far, certainly different.


----------



## T & P (Aug 17, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It's very good.
> 
> Mostly.


Much better than the previous season. Takes a couple of episodes to get into, but then it’s almost as good as the early seasons.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 17, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Cool. I really enjoyed this.


It’s great. I’m glad they’ve focused on Bill and  Wendy more this season rather than Holden as they are by far the stronger characters.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 17, 2019)

T & P said:


> Much better than the previous season. Takes a couple of episodes to get into, but then it’s almost as good as the early seasons.


Better than very good...it gets better episode by episode.  Almost reaches peak Archer.

Then has the most fucked up ending ever.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 19, 2019)

Paula - 'The fallout in a chemistry teacher's life after her one-night stand with a good-looking but dangerous ducker and diver'.  It's sooo much better than the blurb suggests.

Elisa and Marcela - 



Spoiler



I'm putting this in spoilers because I think it gives the whole story away tbh.  'In 1885, Elisa and Marcela meet and form a great friendship, which grows into a forbidden love that they have to keep hidden. In 1901, Elisa adopts a male identity in order to marry the woman she loves'


.   This is a beautifully wrought film, sumptuous and sensual.

I Think We're Alone Now - 'After the human race is wiped out, a man builds a life of utopian solitude - until a second survivor arrives, with the threat of companionship'.  Loved this!


----------



## sim667 (Aug 19, 2019)

I take it the great hack has been mentioned in this thread?

If not, do watch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 19, 2019)

Saw a bit of an evening with beverly luff linn. Seemed to have a good cast. . . . after about 15 minutes it just struck me as odd for odds sake, just like a remake of the greasy strangler. Then looked it up on imdb and discovered it was the same writer / director. 
Greasy strangler was fun, but I don't need to see it again with a bigger budget and higher paid actors.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> It’s great. I’m glad they’ve focused on Bill and  Wendy more this season rather than Holden as they are by far the stronger characters.


I've just picked this one up too as I loved the first series. It seems just as good so far. I especially loved use of Roxy Music's In Every Dream Home a Heartache. That was just perfect.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2019)

Bad Day for The Cut. Excellent revenge thriller set in Belfast.

If I have any criticism it would be that the usually excellent Susan Lynch is a bit of a pantomime villain, but not so much that it stopped me really enjoying this film.

It's violent, and funny at times (not tarantino violent funny!), understated and the pacing is nice and slow, it boils rathers than explodes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 19, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bad Day for The Cut. Excellent revenge thriller set in Belfast.
> 
> If I have any criticism it would be that the usually excellent Susan Lynch is a bit of a pantomime villain, but not so much that it stopped me really enjoying this film.
> 
> It's violent, and funny at times (not tarantino violent funny!), understated and the pacing is nice and slow, it boils rathers than explodes.


That's the one with the frying pan incident isn't it?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's the one with the frying pan incident isn't it?



A grand use of a pot of Irish Stew.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2019)

Mindhunter is back. Just watched the first episode and it's looking as quality as S1


----------



## nagapie (Aug 19, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Mindhunter is back. Just watched the first episode and it's looking as quality as S1



It is. I just watched 5 episodes in a row because the children are away!


----------



## magneze (Aug 20, 2019)

That's next on my list after Stranger Things.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 20, 2019)

Calibre - excellent thriller following a couple of Edinburgh townies who head to the Scottish Highlands for a hunting trip and get themselves in a proper mess. It's an intense watch that manages to avoid a lot of the usual genre conventions.

The film won the Michael Powell Award for best British Feature at the at the Edinburgh film festival last year.


----------



## passenger (Aug 20, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The film won the Michael Powell Award for best British Feature at the at the Edinburgh film festival last year.




Thanks for the heads up looks great


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2019)

blairsh said:


> Series 10 of Archer now on UK netflix


I've tried with archer but like the venture brothers  it's just not funny. Is it supposed to be? I am assuming loads of people like it if it's made it to ten seasons.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2019)

Await further instructions is a fun little film, even if it beats you over the head with its social commentary intentionally winding you up, I still went along with it.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2019)

I find it funny, also has me googling quite a lot of stuff where there are gaping holes in my knowledge to some references.

If you don't like it you don't like it, I wouldn't force myself to watch something I didn't like after a few attempts anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 20, 2019)

blairsh said:


> I find it funny, also has me googling quite a lot of stuff where there are gaping holes in my knowledge to some references.
> 
> If you don't like it you don't like it, I wouldn't force myself to watch something I didn't like after a few attempts anyway.


Just wondered if it was a slow burn. I guess not.


----------



## T & P (Aug 20, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've tried with archer but like the venture brothers  it's just not funny. Is it supposed to be? I am assuming loads of people like it if it's made it to ten seasons.


If you like OTT extremely un-pc humour a la South Park or Family Guy you should like it. If not you’ll hate it.

But the story is very good and much deeper than SP or FM, so it’s much more than just OTT humour. and the animation/ overall look is rather satisfying too. You do need to give it at least 3 episodes to get into it though. But they’re only 20 min long so not that much of an ask.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> If you like OTT extremely un-pc humour a la South Park or Family Guy you should like it. If not you’ll hate it.
> 
> But the story is very good and much deeper than SP or FM, so it’s much more than just OTT humour. and the animation/ overall look is rather satisfying too. You do need to give it at least 3 episodes to get into it though. But they’re only 20 min long so not that much of an ask.



Humm. I don't mind ott un pc humour, I am a fan of animation and I've watched way more than three episodes in a row and from various seasons. . . But nothing. It just flatlines for me. Just a series of 'things' happen that are not funny or interesting. I get roughly the same feeling from the venture Bros.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2019)

I found the same about Archer - watched most of the 1st series, found it a bit repetitive, lost momentum and never went back


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Mindhunter is back. Just watched the first episode and it's looking as quality as S1



Totally (so far). Also there's now 2 ex-_Fringe_ cast in the show


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2019)

Lord knows how I missed Mindhunters. Started the first series last night and love it...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 21, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Lord knows how I missed Mindhunters. Started the first series last night and love it...


S'very good. Enjoy!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 21, 2019)

Calibre is bloody great innit Nanker Phelge


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 21, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Calibre is bloody great innit Nanker Phelge



I really enjoyed it. Certainly deserves more exposure. It's kinda hidden away on netflix.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2019)

Apparently Mindhunter's premise is a load of bollocks, so best to treat it as complete fiction, rather than an accurate portrayal of detective work:
The real Mindhunters: why ‘serial killer whisperers’ do more harm than good


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently Mindhunter's premise is a load of bollocks, so best to treat it as complete fiction, rather than an accurate portrayal of detective work:
> The real Mindhunters: why ‘serial killer whisperers’ do more harm than good



Except the series hasn't to date sought to portray itself as 'detective work' and largely focuses on the work of the unit and the tensions created within the FBI about the validity of the method. The Guardian article is however bollock.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently Mindhunter's premise is a load of bollocks, so best to treat it as complete fiction, rather than an accurate portrayal of detective work:
> The real Mindhunters: why ‘serial killer whisperers’ do more harm than good


Um...was anyone _not_ treating it as a work of fiction??


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Except the series hasn't to date sought to portray itself as 'detective work' and largely focuses on the work of the unit and the tensions created within the FBI about the validity of the method. The Guardian article is however bollock.


It's a detective show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Um...was anyone _not_ treating it as a work of fiction??


The criticism is more towards John Douglas, his methods and the claims he makes in the book, than the show itself. Read the article!
I don't think any of it takes away from our enjoyment for the show.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The criticism is more towards John Douglas, his methods and the claims he makes in the book, than the show itself. Read the article!
> I don't think any of it takes away from our enjoyment for the show.


Yes I read the article after making my comment. Sorry.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a detective show.



I can't be arsed to argue but I'd imagine most people wanting a detective show probably expect to see detective related topics like forensics, autopsies, tense tactical discussions, bringing down the criminal, search warrants etc. In other words none of things in this programme. Two of the leading characters aren't even in the FBI.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can't be arsed to argue but I'd imagine most people wanting a detective show probably expect to see detective related topics like forensics, autopsies, tense tactical discussions, bringing down the criminal, search warrants etc. In other words none of things in this programme. Two of the leading characters aren't even in the FBI.


Wevs, it's all the same to me as to call it detective work. Cops/agents in an office trying to work out why people kill people.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Aug 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Wevs, it's all the same to me as to call it detective work. Cops/agents in an office trying to work out why people kill people.



One of the lead characters in an _academic, _one is a _sociology student 
_
But really does it matter? I like the show although it's a bit stylised and a bit ponderous


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> One of the lead characters in an _academic, _one is a _sociology student
> _
> But really does it matter? I like the show although it's a bit stylised and a bit ponderous


No it doesn't matter at all but I would still call it a detective show. It doesn't matter if they're not technically detectives. Plenty of crime shows have non-detectives doing similar work. Nosy old biddies, moustachioed Belgians, moustachioed helicopter pilots etc


----------



## nagapie (Aug 21, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can't be arsed to argue but I'd imagine most people wanting a detective show probably expect to see detective related topics like forensics, autopsies, tense tactical discussions, bringing down the criminal, search warrants etc. In other words none of things in this programme. Two of the leading characters aren't even in the FBI.



It does have all of those things in it!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 22, 2019)

Finished it. Fascinating, gripping, grim and darkly humorous. Not a lot happens, the violence is talked about and hinted at but not seen. It's the interplay between the characters, the atmosphere and the excellent portrayals of various serial killers.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 23, 2019)

I finally got to the end of The Good Place...it has no resolution! I wonder if there are more episodes to come?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2019)

8115 said:


> I finally got to the end of The Good Place...it has no resolution! I wonder if there are more episodes to come?


new series next month in the UK but the final one.


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 24, 2019)

STAG seems good 

just re-watched the entire series of Kath and Kim, fuckin awesome show.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 24, 2019)

Just watched _When They See Us_. Astonishing and unbearably moving. Fills you with a sense of rage & should hoover up the Emmys, I reckon.


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 24, 2019)

The Barkley Marathons is great fun as has already been said.Twenty mins from the end someone in the background quips "this is like 'the Passion of the Christ'" and you know exactly what he means.Never been to the US but access to massive solitudes looks to be excellent-certainly in Tennessee.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 24, 2019)

I'm currently watching 'Dear White People'.
I love it!
It's about identity politics at an Ivy League college from a diverse black perspective. 
Lots of humour drugs and sex!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 24, 2019)

I couldn't find anything to watch so watched 'Blackfish', which turned out to be a riveting documentary about killer whales that kill in captivity.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2019)

_The Miami Showband Massacre_. 

A look at that shameful, brutal attack and its legacy. No doubt it's been discredited by some but it makes for haunting and angry viewing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 26, 2019)

nagapie said:


> I couldn't find anything to watch so watched 'Blackfish', which turned out to be a riveting documentary about killer whales that kill in captivity.


That's a great doc. Made me cry.


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2019)

Is there a "coming soon to Netflix" thread?  If not:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2019)

agricola said:


> Is there a "coming soon to Netflix" thread?  If not:



At first I thought, 'wanky costume drama', but then I saw the credits. Michôd and Edgerton I can get behind


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 27, 2019)

_Brawl In Cell Block 99 - _much better than I thought it would be, both with the confidence to play out long scenes full of non-expositionary dialogue, but also with a ruthless leanness to its action. Vince Vaughn largely redeems himself after his misplaced turn in the second season of _True Detective.
_
Brawl in Cell Block 99 - Wikipedia


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> At first I thought, 'wanky costume drama', but then I saw the credits. Michôd and Edgerton I can get behind



It looks great, but then again it looks like a retelling of the myth rather than what Henry V was actually like.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 29, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Brother's Keeper. Fairly old documentary (1992), but well worth a watch.



Remembered I watched this the other week. Certainly is worth a look. 

4 brothers living on the farm they grew up on, in squalid conditions akin to something from the 1800s, seemingly with no connection to their local community. One of them dies, one of the remaining 3 is charged with his murder and the community come to their aid. He's possibly unfit to stand trial and no way on earth is one of his brothers fit to give evidence. 

I really liked it.


----------



## girasol (Aug 29, 2019)

savoloysam said:


> Just popping in to exude my love for Dark. I've just finished Season 2 after waitng 18 months for it. Much like Season 1 it started slow and I thought it was going to lose it's magic but by eposide 3 or 4 it all came flying back. This is by far the TV series I've ever seen. I get really pissed off with people comparing this to Stranger Things which I can't stand personally. It's more of a thinking man's Twin Peaks mixed with Donnie Darko and some Inception thrown in for good measure. The producers must surely have been influenced by these shows amyway.
> 
> Anyway I don't understand why this show is not so popular. Well I do it's a "foreign series". Give it a few years and there will be an American remake and everyone will rave about like they did with GOT. Only like most American remakes it won't be half as good.
> 
> For anyone watching it does need a bit of patience and quite a large attention span because it will literally sping your head around. Totally fucking worth it thought. What a show! Wow!



I had to keep going to the website and also wikipedia to keep track of who is who and what was going on, which I really liked, it kept me intrigued, that's for sure.  Having to take the extra step to understand it really added to the experience.  Looking forward to the final season.

I absolutely love the time machine and the noises it makes, what a beautiful object it is.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2019)

BladeRunner 2049 is now available.

It's in 4k HDR.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2019)

4 episodes into Dark season 2. I'm not a sci fi fan usually but as others said this is really good, eve


savoloysam said:


> Just popping in to exude my love for Dark. I've just finished Season 2 after waitng 18 months for it. Much like Season 1 it started slow and I thought it was going to lose it's magic but by eposide 3 or 4 it all came flying back. This is by far the TV series I've ever seen. I get really pissed off with people comparing this to Stranger Things which I can't stand personally. It's more of a thinking man's Twin Peaks mixed with Donnie Darko and some Inception thrown in for good measure. The producers must surely have been influenced by these shows amyway.
> 
> Anyway I don't understand why this show is not so popular. Well I do it's a "foreign series". Give it a few years and there will be an American remake and everyone will rave about like they did with GOT. Only like most American remakes it won't be half as good.
> 
> For anyone watching it does need a bit of patience and quite a large attention span because it will literally sping your head around. Totally fucking worth it thought. What a show! Wow!



5 episodes into season 2 and very surprised how much came back to me from season 1 where my mate and I watched most episodes twice to understand what was going on. It really is good. I'm not usually a fan of sci fi and the Stranger Things comparisons were offputting for me too but it's so much better than that. I'd add Les Revenants to your list of similar programs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2019)

My wife just started watching the umbrella academy (ep1) and says my daughter might like it. She is  are only 12. The first episode has a couple of slightly age inappropriate moments but not totally crazy. Does it get worse in u75s opinion??


----------



## Thora (Sep 1, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife just started watching the umbrella academy (ep1) and says my daughter might like it. She is  are only 12. The first episode has a couple of slightly age inappropriate moments but not totally crazy. Does it get worse in u75s opinion??


I don't remember much sex but it's fairly violent (some gore/torture) and one of the characters is a drug addict and there is a bit of drug use.  Probably lots of swearing too but I don't remember.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2019)

Thora said:


> I don't remember much sex but it's fairly violent (some gore/torture) and one of the characters is a drug addict and there is a bit of drug use.  Probably lots of swearing too but I don't remember.


Yeah, I think it's perhaps just over the edge. I'm not sure she'd be as into it as my wife thinks anyway.


----------



## T & P (Sep 2, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, I think it's perhaps just over the edge. I'm not sure she'd be as into it as my wife thinks anyway.


It gets a bit darker as the series progresses, and while it’s nowhere near being disturbing, I’d say a 12-y.o. is unlikely to enjoy it that much, regardless of whether the content is inappropriate or not.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 3, 2019)

Mind hunter season is up, but you need to have seen the first season else it won't make sense. Very good though. 

Dark crystal: age of resistance I really enjoyed too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 3, 2019)

Finished Dark Crystal earlier.

Wonderful story-telling.  I'm surprised that some of the more politically minded here aren't having an orgasm over it.  Brexit awkwardness probably.

A voice cast _par excellence_ bring commitment to puppetry of the highest order, (consistent) camera work that would be applauded in any film mixed with drama, comedy, cuteness, horror, politics, class...it's reminiscent of so many tales.

Apparently cost gazillions to make.

More please.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

I liked the first episode, but find it hard to tell the Skeksis apart and their voices are really grating. It's like everyone is trying to sound like Yoda smoking a bong. Looks gorgeous but I'm not sure I'll stick with it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked the first episode, but find it hard to tell the Skeksis apart and their voices are really grating. It's like everyone is trying to sound like Yoda smoking a bong. Looks gorgeous but I'm not sure I'll stick with it.


OK so your thing there is Mark Hamill is one of the Skeksis and he goes full Joker...so all the other Skeksis actors (at least) have to say 'right...that's where we are'.  Simon Pegg in particular is brilliant as the Chamberlain, especially when playing off against Hamill's Scientist.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 3, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Finished Dark Crystal earlier.
> 
> Wonderful story-telling.  I'm surprised that some of the more politically minded here aren't having an orgasm over it.  Brexit awkwardness probably.
> 
> ...


Can't get past the fact that the film is shit.
Saw it at the cinema when I was maybe 10 and thought it was incredible. Watched it on dvd in 2004 and it was utter utter bollocks. The trailer keeps popping up on netflix but it just looks soooo tedious.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 3, 2019)

T & P said:


> It gets a bit darker as the series progresses, and while it’s nowhere near being disturbing, I’d say a 12-y.o. is unlikely to enjoy it that much, regardless of whether the content is inappropriate or not.



I think we are on episode 3 or 4 now and though the wife likes it, I'm pretty much out at this point. The things the characters do and decisions they make are  just for tired showpiece fights or to advance the plot (slightly). The camera work is trying really hard but often looks cheap and cheesy. The story in general is ripped off from a 1000 comicbooks. No doubt no powers child will have the best powers at some point and kid 8 will be the one that blows the world up or head of the secret evil organisation or something. I dunno, just seems a bit clunky in general.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 3, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't get past the fact that the film is shit.
> Saw it at the cinema when I was maybe 10 and thought it was incredible. Watched it on dvd in 2004 and it was utter utter bollocks. The trailer keeps popping up on netflix but it just looks soooo tedious.


Haven't seen the film.  

I didn't really get into this until about episode five (loving the way it was done had kept me going).   My biggest issue was about 5 of the main characters, all women.

Apart from one being dirty and one having a head-band, they all looked exactly the same to me.  It was very confusing.

After talking to one of my daughters (23) and a female friend (55)...this is an error on my skin-tone and hair-dressing skills.  Unanimously.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 3, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Haven't seen the film.
> 
> I didn't really get into this until about episode five (loving the way it was done had kept me going).   My biggest issue was about 5 of the main characters, all women.
> 
> ...


Can't be bothered to watch but I'm curious as to where it fits into the events of the film. From what I can tell it has a lot of the same characters (or they look the same). I thought those skeksis merged with those stoner Muppets at the end of the film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 3, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't be bothered to watch but I'm curious as to where it fits into the events of the film. From what I can tell it has a lot of the same characters (or they look the same). I thought those skeksis merged with those stoner Muppets at the end of the film.


It's set before the events of the film


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 4, 2019)

I’ve been watching El ministerio del tiempo (the Ministry of Time), a fun, lightweight Spanish time travel romp.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2019)

We’re 4 episodes into Victim Number 8 which is pretty good so far. It’s a Spanish jihadi gig.

A terrorist truck attack in Bilbao leads to a munhunt for the perp but there’s a conspiracy going on. There’s quite a bit of fucking in it which always annoys me. If I want to watch porn there’s other stuff out there, but it’s a solid thriller otherwise.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 4, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's set before the events of the film



Kind of why I'm not overly fussed about it.

Everyone dies, the Skeksis rule until the events of the film, story over.

I may not have the right mindset for prequels.


----------



## dervish (Sep 4, 2019)

Don't know how long it's been on there but saw yesterday that Inside No. 9 is now available. If you haven't seen it, especially if you like Black Mirror, watch it.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 4, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't be bothered to watch but I'm curious as to where it fits into the events of the film. From what I can tell it has a lot of the same characters (or they look the same). I thought those skeksis merged with those stoner Muppets at the end of the film.


It's a prequel to the film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2019)

dervish said:


> Don't know how long it's been on there but saw yesterday that Inside No. 9 is now available. If you haven't seen it, especially if you like Black Mirror, watch it.


I tried about three but found it super boring. The stories were all dragged out way too long and ooh a twist.


----------



## mrscooker (Sep 5, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> 4 episodes into Dark season 2. I'm not a sci fi fan usually but as others said this is really good, eve
> 
> 
> 5 episodes into season 2 and very surprised how much came back to me from season 1 where my mate and I watched most episodes twice to understand what was going on. It really is good. I'm not usually a fan of sci fi and the Stranger Things comparisons were offputting for me too but it's so much better than that. I'd add Les Revenants to your list of similar programs.


Just finished this. Loved it. Took some work to remember who was who, but it was all the better for it. Glad there will be a third series. I agree much more akin to Les Rev than Stranger Things.


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2019)

Part II of Disenchantment coming soon. Despite its lukewarm reception I think this series is underrated. Admittedly it took me 7-8 episodes to really get into it, but by the end of it I found it really enjoyable and suprisingly compelling.

Trailer just released


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I tried about three but found it super boring. The stories were all dragged out way too long and ooh a twist.


Some of them are little more than watchable, but then many others are simply superb IMO.

As an example, if you think that the second episode of S1 (A Quiet Night In) is anything less than a fucking masterpiece, and one of the most entertaining, enjoyable and compelling pieces of British television ever produced, I guess your definition of what is good and bad difers radically from mine.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

Psycho is on Netflix. I've never seen it before.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

Spoiler: Psycho



Ohmygod why do people keep going to the Bates Motel?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> Spoiler: Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmygod why do people keep going to the Bates Motel?


Excellent TripAdvisor reviews?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> Spoiler: Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmygod why do people keep going to the Bates Motel?





Spoiler



they don't![/img]


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

Spoiler: Psycho



So far 4 people have gone there. I think that's a little excessive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> Spoiler: Psycho
> 
> 
> 
> So far 4 people have gone there. I think that's a little excessive.


are you watching the original version or another one?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> are you watching the original version or another one?


Original. I had to go out for a bit and just put it back on in case you're wondering why it's so long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> Original. I had to go out for a bit and just put it back on in case you're wondering why it's so long.


Must watch it again 



Spoiler



the way i remember it, Marion Crane is the only guest, and the only other people who visit, after her 'disappearance', are the private detective, her sister and her boyfriend, all looking for Marion


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Must watch it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

What an amazing film. Highly recommended. A++.


----------



## Sue (Sep 7, 2019)

Using spoiler tags for a very famous, 60 year old film seems a little bit OTT.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sue said:


> Using spoiler tags for a very famous, 60 year old film seems a little bit OTT.





Spoiler: Plot



I didn't even know there was a twist! And what a twist.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> That's what I meant.


then you've got your answer.
People keep showing up cos Marion's gone missing! Not cos they want to visit a creepy motel.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 7, 2019)

A quick google tells me at least 40 have died in the Bates Motel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> A quick google tells me at least 40 have died in the Bates Motel.


not in the film. maybe in other manifestations, such as the tv series Bates Motel


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 7, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> not in the film. maybe in other manifestations, such as the tv series Bates Motel


That's exactly what I said.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> That's exactly what I said.


irrelevant to what we were talking about though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> A quick google tells me at least 40 have died in the Bates Motel.



It's pretty much murder central at the motel. Halfway through the last series. 



Spoiler



Rihanna as Marion Crane was an interesting choice


----------



## Supine (Sep 8, 2019)

American Factory

Follows an American factory being setup by the Chinese and subsequent clash of cultures, unions etc. Fascinating.


----------



## cathal marcs (Sep 8, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve been watching El ministerio del tiempo (the Ministry of Time), a fun, lightweight Spanish time travel romp.




It's a great TV show


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2019)

I watched most of Gone Girl last night, it's pretty awful.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 8, 2019)

Sue said:


> Using spoiler tags for a very famous, 60 year old film seems a little bit OTT.


Oh I  don't know,  I'm finding it amusing  but then I'm easily pleased sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 9, 2019)

I watched Mother last night. I'm glad I waited for a good long time after the hype and I loved it! It does get very OTT towards the end but I thought the first half was brilliant and overall, it was very entertaining.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 10, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched Mother last night. I'm glad I waited for a good long time after the hype and I loved it! It does get very OTT towards the end but I thought the first half was brilliant and overall, it was very entertaining.


That was a good one to watch at a cinema not having read anything about it, oof.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2019)

the quality of subtitles on netflix is dire. i've been watching 'better than us', which is in russian, and there's a character variously described in the subtitles as jeanna and zhana. the subtitles on 'six flying dragons' have led to some amusement, with a group of nasty people being described as scums. why can't they just take the lines from the screenplay and translate them rather than doing as they do and chucking it through some sub-google translate nonsense.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 10, 2019)

Prime subs fuck me off. They often fall behind, or jump ahead. Lots of prime films don't even have subs, including new films.

I watch everything with subs cos I'm a bit mutton.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 10, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Prime subs fuck me off. They often fall behind, or jump ahead. Lots of prime films don't even have subs, including new films.
> 
> I watch everything with subs cos I'm a bit mutton.



Yeah prime subs barely exist.

I have them on because the sound effects are usually louder than voices so unless you turn it right up you can't hear the plot.


----------



## Sue (Sep 10, 2019)

rutabowa said:


> That was a good one to watch at a cinema not having read anything about it, oof.


There were  lots of horrified people when I saw it at the cinema. I thought the last bit was hilarious -- pretty sure it was meant to be funny, given the utter OTTness.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 10, 2019)

it was def hilarious


----------



## Red Sky (Sep 10, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Kind of why I'm not overly fussed about it.
> 
> Everyone dies, the Skeksis rule until the events of the film, story over.
> 
> I may not have the right mindset for prequels.



That's what so brilliant about it. Futile resistance in the face of inevitable planetary death brought about by unnecessary trust in an obviously cruel and alien ruling class. There's a moral in there somewhere I'm sure.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 10, 2019)

rewatched Blade Runner 2049 this week- it makes more sense and there are more knowing nods to the original than i saw first time around


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 12, 2019)

Adding my thumbs up to those who have already recommended The Dawn Wall. Extremely compelling documentary about two guys trying to climb a virtually impossible route up the El Capitan mountain in Yosemite.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 12, 2019)

8115 said:


> I watched most of Gone Girl last night, it's pretty awful.



Really? We really enjoyed Gone Girl. The first time we watched it we had just bought new speakers and the already great soundtrack sounded amazing!

We have watched The Mind Explained tonight which are 20 mini docs on various subjects. Fairly interesting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

The I-Land. 

I recommend you do not watch this. However I am somehow on episode 5. It's agonisingly bad from the ground up, but I just can't take my eyes off.!!
So so bad.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The I-Land.
> 
> I recommend you do not watch this. However I am somehow on episode 5. It's agonisingly bad from the ground up, but I just can't take my eyes off.!!
> So so bad.


Same here . And yet despite commenting on the terrible acting and plot, weveqtched 3 episodes in a jiff last night. Will probably watch more episodes as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> Same here . And yet despite commenting on the terrible acting and plot, weveqtched 3 episodes in a jiff last night. Will probably watch more episodes as well.


I'm just talking over it constantly, shouting at the tv  . The obvious bad script/plot comes into full effect after EP3, it's quite comical. . . And look out for the chicken soup!

It will be forever remembered as the show that made my 12 year old utter the f word for the first time in front of me (she was mortified afterwards).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for the tip on The I-Land. It's quite marvellously bad and just what  i want tonight


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 13, 2019)

It's like an American daytime soap version of Bear Grylls Island


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm on so six now, so near the end and I almost miss it already.

The flashbacks are getting super tedious now, but I'm looking forward to whatever super shit twist they are obviously saving for the end.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's like an American daytime soap version of Bear Grylls Island


With a rather heavy Lost influence thrown in for good measure.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> With a rather heavy Lost influence thrown in for good measure.


Doesn't even hide it.

Just finished it, and my god it wasn't worth it. I was really hoping for a more ridiculous ending. Not that it wasn't stupid.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 13, 2019)

So...not really recommended then?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> So...not really recommended then?



It's currently the most popular show on netflix UK, so maybe it's a good conversation piece?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 13, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's currently the most popular show on netflix UK, so maybe it's a good conversation piece?


Sorry...was just having a wave of minor-passive-aggressiveness there 

I have noticed they've started doing a top 10 UK thing, (and most probably other places,) ...adds to the dynamic, absolutely.   I like it.  They need to do something as good as the Amazon interface though.

Dark Crystal is the best thing this year so far for me but that could be recency bias.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's currently the most popular show on netflix UK, so maybe it's a good conversation piece?


And managing that with an extremely low rating on IMDB as well. Credit where it’s due; while it is laughingly bad, the episodes don’t drag (at least they haven’t for me so far), and it is still a fairly easy watch if you fancy some brain-dead viewing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2019)

Five and especially six draaaaged. Seven kept me hanging for a twist but was slow and boring and without any of the answers it seemed to suggest it would deliver in said twist. Instead you get a twist so pointless and irrelevant to the story I guess that's why it's a twist?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm watching ep 3 now. It's bonkers and I rather like it. Something happens every 5 minutes. I understand now how a lot of people think other shows are slow if this is what they normally expect.

For me it's definitely in the so shit it's good camp.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2019)

Can't wait for season 2. Hopefully they embrace the shitness.


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm watching ep 3 now. It's bonkers and I rather like it. Something happens every 5 minutes. I understand now how a lot of people think other shows are slow if this is what they normally expect.
> 
> For me it's definitely in the so shit it's good camp.


Also for me the expectations for a crappy series like this are naturally low, so if the plot ends up making no sense you ain’t gonna be terribly disappointed.

The likes of high profile series like Lost on the other hand were extremely disappointing when you found out the ending was a cop out and the many intriguing occurrences that took place would never be explained,


----------



## Winot (Sep 15, 2019)

BigTom said:


> Boyhood, by Richard Linklater is on Netflix now. I'm a bit of a fanboy for linklater but even correcting for that, this is really great, slow and basically gentle family drama, literal coming of age film, iirc it was filmed over 12 years. Highly recommend it.



Just rewatched this (saw it at cinema when it came out). Superb film. Patricia Arquette and Ethan Hawke are so good.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 15, 2019)

Watching the second season of top boy. Pretty good.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 15, 2019)

Started watching Dead To Me today.  Got half way through and really enjoying it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

Fans of supernatural horror should definitely check out Marianne. French 8-episode series. Two episodes in and finding it very watchable indeed and plenty of good quality creepy moments, as well as the odd dose of lighter moments and humour.

 Massive ratings so far and plenty of rave reviews, though as always it is good to take all those claims of 'most terrifying show EVAH!' with a pinch of salt.

Here's why you should most definitely be watching Netflix's Marianne


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Fans of supernatural horror should definitely check out Marianne. French 8-episode series. Two episodes in and finding it very watchable indeed and plenty of good quality creepy moments, as well as the odd dose of lighter moments and humour.


Is it new?   Perfect time of year for some horror.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Is it new?   Perfect time of year for some horror.


Yes, brand new. As horror stories go it’s better quality than a great many imo. Drawing from familiar themes but still a good story. And the creepy moments are proper creepy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 18, 2019)

T & P said:


> Yes, brand new. As horror stories go it’s better quality than a great many imo. Drawing from familiar themes but still a good story. And the creepy moments are proper creepy.


I will check it out then.

On that subject...


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2019)

_Atlanta - Robbin' Season_. Especially the _Teddy Perkins_ episode.



Spoiler



It felt like _Get Out_ meets _Psychoville_ meets _Inside No. 9_


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2019)

Part 2 of Matt Groening’s Disenchantment is up


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> Fans of supernatural horror should definitely check out Marianne. French 8-episode series. Two episodes in and finding it very watchable indeed and plenty of good quality creepy moments, as well as the odd dose of lighter moments and humour.
> 
> Massive ratings so far and plenty of rave reviews, though as always it is good to take all those claims of 'most terrifying show EVAH!' with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Here's why you should most definitely be watching Netflix's Marianne


I'm really enjoying this! The funny bits are funny and the scary bits are scary!!

"Look more carefully.....look in the corner..."


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm really enjoying this! The funny bits are funny and the scary bits are scary!!
> 
> "Look more carefully.....look in the corner..."


Finished it last night. A very good horror series indeed. Good tension and they often manage to hide the ‘jump moment’ so you don’t see it coming.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2019)

Kiss Me First- a sci-fi mini-series by Channel 4 from last year, which I never noticed in any of the C4 channels at the time. It’s very Black Mirror-ish with a Ready Player One theme.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 20, 2019)

I was quite looking forward to Criminal UK but watched the first episode this evening and was disappointed. David Tennant being questioned by police for an hour was well boring. Started to watch the second episode (there are 3 stand-alone stories) and it seemed like more of the same so dumped it after about 15 minutes.


----------



## iona (Sep 20, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I was quite looking forward to Criminal UK but watched the first episode this evening and was disappointed. David Tennant being questioned by police for an hour was well boring. Started to watch the second episode (there are 3 stand-alone stories) and it seemed like more of the same so dumped it after about 15 minutes.


Yeah, I have a high crap tolerance coz I tend to watch while doing other stuff but all three episodes were proper shit. Think they were aiming for a Line of Duty type thing where the interviews were actually gripping but it really doesn't work without any background or stuff happening outside the interview room or time to get to know characters over a series.


----------



## poului (Sep 20, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I was quite looking forward to Criminal UK but watched the first episode this evening and was disappointed. David Tennant being questioned by police for an hour was well boring. Started to watch the second episode (there are 3 stand-alone stories) and it seemed like more of the same so dumped it after about 15 minutes.





iona said:


> Yeah, I have a high crap tolerance coz I tend to watch while doing other stuff but all three episodes were proper shit. Think they were aiming for a Line of Duty type thing where the interviews were actually gripping but it really doesn't work without any background or stuff happening outside the interview room or time to get to know characters over a series.



Lame. I was really looking forward to this as it seemed a ballsy original move.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 21, 2019)

Back to Marianne....I'm really loving this series. It's beautifully made. Very stylish. I love the pages of the books turning on the recaps and scene changes. The quirkiness of the characters - I love the detective and his occult store mate. The scene with the priest in the church when he goes to pick up the book....

And I'm finding it really disturbing. When they find where the skin for the witches packages comes from OMG


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2019)

Some new ones up.
Happy death day was a very kid friendly 'horror' film. Bit shit, but passed the time while working on a tool based project at home.
New disenchantment . . I fell asleep.
Between two ferns the movie . . . Good enough. . . The blooper reel was a nice uplifting end.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 21, 2019)

Between Two Ferns.  Promoted from the Funny or Die youtube channel into a full (well about 80 minutes) movie.

To get the best of this movie just fast forward til you see a famous face, watch that scene then repeat until the end - then watch the end credits.  25 minutes or so.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 21, 2019)

poului said:


> Lame. I was really looking forward to this as it seemed a ballsy original move.


It sounded good. Promoted as “edge of the seat stuff” with comparisons to Line of Duty, as Iona says. It doesn’t get close to LoD and was just dull.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Between Two Ferns.  Promoted from the Funny or Die youtube channel into a full (well about 80 minutes) movie.
> 
> To get the best of this movie just fast forward til you see a famous face, watch that scene then repeat until the end - then watch the end credits.  25 minutes or so.


I would recommend watching the whole thing. Admittedly the behind-the-scenes bits between the interviews are nowhere near as funny, but they’re not unwatchable either and they stitch the story together.

The interviews are fucking ace though, as are the outtakes at the end credits


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 21, 2019)

Interviews are generally excellent and hilarious...a cross between Dennis Pennis and Ali G, kinda.

Here's most of what they have on YouTube.

between two ferns - YouTube


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 21, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Between Two Ferns.  Promoted from the Funny or Die youtube channel into a full (well about 80 minutes) movie.
> 
> To get the best of this movie just fast forward til you see a famous face, watch that scene then repeat until the end - then watch the end credits.  25 minutes or so.


Yeah, probably right. I quite liked the speech at the end explaining that he stuck with his friends because he wanted to stay raw and edgy and didn't want to go the Hollywood route where everything is neatly rolled into a format that always has a happy ending. Ooh meta.
But yeah, the best bit about between two ferns is between two ferns.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 21, 2019)

i dunno if its worth recommending but watched Creed 2 yesterday. routine rocky stuff with a melancholy stallone in his hat and hang dog expression


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 21, 2019)

Watching Surviving R Kelly. On the last one now- fuck it is grim. So grim. But worth it to see all those brave women speaking up. Very inspiring.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2019)

I watched the first ep of Dead to Me today, didn't rate it.

I'm still smarting at how shit The Good Place was by the end.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 21, 2019)

8115 said:


> I watched the first ep of Dead to Me today, didn't rate it.
> 
> I'm still smarting at how shit The Good Place was by the end.


I didn’t mind it! Stick with it for a bit. There’s twists. Everyone loves a twist.


----------



## passenger (Sep 21, 2019)

Loving this on the Netflix 

Criminal: UK (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 23, 2019)

passenger said:


> Loving this on the Netflix
> 
> Criminal: UK (TV Series 2019– ) - IMDb


 Why?

It takes all sorts, I guess!

Has anyone tried the French, Spanish, or German versions yet?


----------



## iona (Sep 23, 2019)

I probably will at some point


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 23, 2019)

iona said:


> I probably will at some point


Let us know if they're any better.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2019)

Hullo thread, I was expecting to see something about Unbelievable which seems to be the water cooler talk of the last week, but I scanned a few pages back and couldn't see anything. 

Anyway I thought it was quite good.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 23, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Hullo thread, I was expecting to see something about Unbelievable which seems to be the water cooler talk of the last week, but I scanned a few pages back and couldn't see anything.
> 
> Anyway I thought it was quite good.



There's a thread, though it's a very quiet one. I thought it was excellent.

Unbelievable: the quiet power of Netflix's fact-based rape drama


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2019)

Red Cat said:


> There's a thread, though it's a very quiet one. I thought it was excellent.
> 
> Unbelievable: the quiet power of Netflix's fact-based rape drama


Ahh, that hadn't occurred to me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2019)

Jim & Andy
Documentary about Jim Carrey playing Andy Kaufman using behind the scenes footage from the man in the moon film. 
As a Kaufman fan I'm enjoying it. The background of the film is far more interesting than the film. Danny Devito is so sweet, which is very odd after seeing him on taxi, aways sunny, and well, everything he has been in bar one flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## Jennastan (Sep 23, 2019)

Finally got round to watching GLOW. found it funny, touching, inspiring, and now it's over I feel bereft.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 23, 2019)

Jennastan said:


> Finally got round to watching GLOW. found it funny, touching, inspiring, and now it's over I feel bereft.


I saw the first one and liked it but have never gone any further for some reason.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw the first one and liked it but have never gone any further for some reason.


it gets better as it goes on imo. love it.


----------



## Jennastan (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm watching whatever original material i can find on Youtube now. You never know might become a born again wrestling fan ;-)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2019)

Jennastan said:


> I'm watching whatever original material i can find on Youtube now. You never know might become a born again wrestling fan ;-)


watch Fighting With My Family then if you haven't already.


----------



## keybored (Sep 24, 2019)

8115 said:


> Tried Russian Doll, couldn't get into it. Now watching Homeland, *which I may be the last person in the world not to have seen*.


Not quite


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 24, 2019)

Homeland? I haven't even heard of it.


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Why?
> 
> It takes all sorts, I guess!
> 
> Has anyone tried the French, Spanish, or German versions yet?


I liked it wellthe the first one was good


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 25, 2019)

Jennastan said:


> I'm watching whatever original material i can find on Youtube now. You never know might become a born again wrestling fan ;-)



Try this


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2019)

Went full glow last night and wacked through a few episodes. Great stuff!
 I cannot believe that I didn't recognise Brie Larson and Kate Nash. Saw them on the credits and kicked myself for not recognizing them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Went full glow last night and wacked through a few episodes. Great stuff!
> I cannot believe that I didn't recognise Brie Larson and Kate Nash. Saw them on the credits and kicked myself for not recognizing them.


Alison Brie surely


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Alison Brie surely


Whoops! Yes of course. Though not an excuse, both have been on community.
She looks so much younger than she was on community, and so much older than she is on glow.

I'm really loving it, suprise hit for me. It was you who pushed me on past ep1, so thanks for that!


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 25, 2019)

Mr Right, highly recommended if you like Sam Rockwell and Anna Kendricks.  Which I do.

90 minutes, quirky and original hitman comedy, Tim Roth/Anson Mount/James Ransome provide different levels of badguyness.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 25, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Mr Right, highly recommended if you like Sam Rockwell and Anna Kendricks.  Which I do.
> 
> 90 minutes, quirky and original hitman comedy, Tim Roth/Anson Mount/James Ransome provide different levels of badguyness.



It's silly as fuck, but I enjoyed it. Good Sunday afternoon job


----------



## T & P (Sep 27, 2019)

First episode of the new (and last ever) season  of The Good Place is now up 

ETA: unless you have photographic memory I strongly recommend watching the last episode of S3 first. So much better than relying on the short recap at the beginning of S4, which misses a lot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 27, 2019)

T & P said:


> First episode of the new (and last ever) season  of The Good Place is now up
> 
> ETA: unless you have photographic memory I strongly recommend watching the last episode of S3 first. So much better than relying on the short recap at the beginning of S4, which misses a lot.





Spoiler: not a spoiler, might enjoy it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

T & P said:


> First episode of the new (and last ever) season  of The Good Place is now up
> 
> ETA: unless you have photographic memory I strongly recommend watching the last episode of S3 first. So much better than relying on the short recap at the beginning of S4, which misses a lot.


Thanks for the heads up, I think we will do this. Not the wife, she out, says they blew it after season two, but me and the kid are still interested.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

I think off the back of this I might even get the daughter watching aged cheers, taxi and more.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Mr Right, highly recommended if you like Sam Rockwell and Anna Kendricks.  Which I do.
> 
> 90 minutes, quirky and original hitman comedy, Tim Roth/Anson Mount/James Ransome provide different levels of badguyness.


I liked it, but couldn't quite get over the mismatch of the leads . . So wrong. A hitman that was her age would be wrong, but an older actress could have been excellent.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 28, 2019)

Inside Bill's Brain: Decoding Bill Gates

A three-part documentary. I've only watched the first part and it's a strange thing: part biography, part hagiography, part a son's lament for his dead mother, and a whole lot about actual literal shit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I liked it, but couldn't quite get over the mismatch of the leads . . So wrong. A hitman that was her age would be wrong, but an older actress could have been excellent.


She was 30 when she made this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> She was 30 when she made this.


Maybe so, but he's still 20 years older and her character does not look at all like she is playing 30 plus with her roommate and lifestyle. I just didn't buy it. I'm sure they might have been able to do it with some tweaks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

Tonight we watched the tall girl.
I thought it was absolute shit, but my 12 year old daughter was bonkers for this tame school romance outcast drama.

Hopefully we can now move on to shite 80s teen drama I missed out on like 16 candles, breakfast club, and pretty in pink. Then I can finally call up all my old friends and start getting in with the cool kids who actually got to go to the cinema.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tonight we watched the tall girl.
> I thought it was absolute shit, but my 12 year old daughter was bonkers for this tame school romance outcast drama...


How was it for a 12 year old girl?  It's a path up a mountain getting young people to watch what you like.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> How was it for a 12 year old girl?  It's a path up a mountain getting young people to watch what you like.


I think she really liked it. I was getting sushed a lot. Even though she is far from tall she related to the high school romance, and contrived outsider story.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think she really liked it. I was getting sushed a lot...


lol she's on the path


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> lol she's on the path


Don't I know it.
First film ever she was visibly jubilant at an on screen kiss rather than hiding. Times, they are a changing.


----------



## Thora (Sep 28, 2019)

Maybe she would like To All The Boys I've Loved Before?


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 28, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Don't I know it.
> First film ever she was visibly jubilant at an on screen kiss rather than hiding. Times, they are a changing.


All the Ghibli films are good, Pixar, Mean Girls, Breakfast Club etc., Captain Marvel (and Captain America apparently...and anything with Hugh Jackman).

Half of stuff is for girls now.  Big Little Lies, AHS, Godless, OITNB, Orphan Black, Fleabag, Killing Eve.  All quality stuff.  Too much for a 12 year old but it's a different age...times have certainly changed.   We're old.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

Thora said:


> Maybe she would like To All The Boys I've Loved Before?


Oh god that looks terrible, but I think you might be right. I think she's even mentioned it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> All the Ghibli films are good, Pixar, Mean Girls, Breakfast Club etc., Captain Marvel (and Captain America apparently...and anything with Hugh Jackman).
> 
> Half of stuff is for girls now.  Big Little Lies, AHS, Godless, OITNB, Orphan Black, Fleabag, Killing Eve.  All quality stuff.  Too much for a 12 year old but it's a different age...times have certainly changed.   We're old.


She's done every Ghibli since being about three. She used to be a mini Kiki every Halloween, and even asked me to make her a new broom this year.
Mean girls might be a good call, I think I have the dvd form my past film review days.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2019)

The Politician.

Watching E1. 

Imagine a biopic of Cameron and Johnson crossed with Beverly Hills 90210.

Well, this is kinda that.

I'm not sure whether it's good or if I like it. But it's sorta compelling.


----------



## MsHopper (Sep 29, 2019)

chilango said:


> The Politician.
> 
> Watching E1.


I've been binge watching this over the weekend - on the penultimate episode. Very enjoyable and crazy - its about an election campaign for high school president...its dark comedy.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2019)

On the second episode and enjoying it so far.

ETA: there is a whiff of Wes Anderson to it as well


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2019)

We finished The Politician. Rather liked it, very watchable. It’s not a teenage series despite most of the main leads being teenagers in case anyone was being put off by the possibility of that being the case.

Its tone is purposefully ambiguous; sometimes satire, sometimes drama, occasionally farcical or surreal. But it works, and it gets better as the series progresses. I guess you could attempt to describe as Desperate Housewives set on a high school for the rich, and directed by Wes Anderson. If nothing else it ridicules the rich upper crust of American society. Recommended.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2019)

found a show called Kingdom, south korean. Set in medieval times, dynastic strife story sets it up and then- zombies! 

am 2 eps into the 6.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 1, 2019)

One of us. 
Documentary about 3 New Yorkers trying to leave their Hasidic lives behind. I find it compelling though it only had a 2 star rating.

Don't confuse it with the spy drama of the same name


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> found a show called Kingdom, south korean. Set in medieval times, dynastic strife story sets it up and then- zombies!
> 
> am 2 eps into the 6.


I loved that!!
Fantastic hats


----------



## chilango (Oct 1, 2019)

chilango said:


> The Politician.
> 
> Watching E1.
> 
> ...



Ok. I've got into this now.


----------



## rekil (Oct 1, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> found a show called Kingdom, south korean. Set in medieval times, dynastic strife story sets it up and then- zombies!
> 
> am 2 eps into the 6.


See also  Chang-gwol (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Mr Right, highly recommended if you like Sam Rockwell and Anna Kendricks.  Which I do.
> 
> 90 minutes, quirky and original hitman comedy, Tim Roth/Anson Mount/James Ransome provide different levels of badguyness.


Hmmm....so I watched this because I do really like Sam Rockwell and Tim Roth and the little I've seen of Anna Kendricks but fuck me it's a bloody silly film. And that's just fine


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 2, 2019)

Suburbicon.
Didn't realise until the end that it is a Coen Brothers number - well, written by at least.
Not earth shattering but it's a decent watch. Just quirky enough. Just twisty enough to maintain interest. Looks BEAUTIFUL and the story jogs along.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2019)

For some reason, my task bar keeps showing whenever I watch owt on Netflix, app or website. Never used to do this, nowt's been changed. Fucks sake.


----------



## chilango (Oct 2, 2019)

chilango said:


> The Politician.
> 
> Watching E1.
> 
> ...



It's bonkers. I'm loving it.


Oh. And Martina Navratilova?!?!


----------



## 8115 (Oct 2, 2019)

Read a review of Living Undocumented. It sounds really good. I'm going to give it a go next.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 2, 2019)

8115 said:


> Read a review of Living Undocumented. It sounds really good. I'm going to give it a go next.


It's fucking horrific.  Really shows what it's like just now.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 2, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> It's fucking horrific.  Really shows what it's like just now.


I'm just watching the first episode. It's really good. Individual stories and also the political and social context and background.

You're right, it's terrible.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 2, 2019)

The UK isn't that far behind if at all.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 2, 2019)

8115 said:


> The UK isn't that far behind if at all.


Didn't want to say 

Wait till you watch 2.


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 3, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Suburbicon.
> Didn't realise until the end that it is a Coen Brothers number - well, written by at least.
> Not earth shattering but it's a decent watch. Just quirky enough. Just twisty enough to maintain interest. Looks BEAUTIFUL and the story jogs along.


Think I'll watch this at the weekend.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 3, 2019)

I see Mo has a comedy special. Mo Gilligan: Momentum 

I'll be getting that as soon as I finish racing through peaky blinders.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2019)

Colossal is now on netflix 

Great little (Canadian?) film about Anne Hathaway, bit of an alky, who somehow develops a relationship with a kaiju.   Funny, dark and original.  Dan Stevens from Legion as well.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 3, 2019)

8115 said:


> Read a review of Living Undocumented. It sounds really good. I'm going to give it a go next.


This is *so* good.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Suburbicon.
> Didn't realise until the end that it is a Coen Brothers number - well, written by at least.
> Not earth shattering but it's a decent watch. Just quirky enough. Just twisty enough to maintain interest. Looks BEAUTIFUL and the story jogs along.


Watched it last night. Loved it!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 4, 2019)

Climax

There've been a couple of posts about this in the thread but not recommending it. I on the other hand thought it was amazing.

A French dance troup hold a party after their final audition in preparation for an american tour. Someone spikes the sangria with acid. The party turns into the most horrifying bad trip imaginable. 

Warning: It's really not for the faint hearted.

Reading about it it turns out to be inspired by a real party where the punch was spiked but none of the events after that point are true. Also from idea to premier in less than 5 months which is very impressive.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm 50 minutes into shadow of the moon and wondering if it isn't the next i-land.
Classic netflix.


----------



## JudithB (Oct 4, 2019)

It has probably been said before but Dave Chappelle's Sticks and Stones is brilliant


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm 50 minutes into shadow of the moon and wondering if it isn't the next i-land.
> Classic netflix.


Oh Jesus this is so bad. I'm shouting at the tv like it's question time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh Jesus this is so bad. I'm shouting at the tv like it's question time.


In the future netflix films will be an established genre of the time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 4, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In the future netflix films will be an established genre of the time.


Arrrh, so many plot holes and irrational unthought out bullshit, characters doing daft stuff or coming to conclusions just to drive the paper thin plot. Amazing stuff. Watch with friends and drink shots every time something doesn't make sense. 
It really has to be seen to be believed. If you thought the I-Land was bad, wait till you get a load of this. . . Load.


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> the quality of subtitles on netflix is dire. i've been watching 'better than us', which is in russian, and there's a character variously described in the subtitles as jeanna and zhana. the subtitles on 'six flying dragons' have led to some amusement, with a group of nasty people being described as scums. why can't they just take the lines from the screenplay and translate them rather than doing as they do and chucking it through some sub-google translate nonsense.


I've just started watching _Better Than Us_, and I've noticed they can be a bit off. I'm able to follow it thus far, at least. Doesn't seem too bad, though. A sort of Russian version of _Humans, _with more killing.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2019)

Seven Psychopaths. Clever as fuck and very funny in places. Brilliant cast too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 6, 2019)

In the Tall Grass...well, over an hour of it at least.

It's like the movie Triangle but done spooky, with grass instead of water (there is a lot of grass) and really stupid people instead of people (they deserve to die) and a big rock instead of seagulls.  



Spoiler



it can't move the dead...you have a dead dog...TAKE THE DEAD DOG WITH YOU


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 7, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I was quite looking forward to Criminal UK but watched the first episode this evening and was disappointed. David Tennant being questioned by police for an hour was well boring. Started to watch the second episode (there are 3 stand-alone stories) and it seemed like more of the same so dumped it after about 15 minutes.



I endured all 3 episodes over the weekend. A shocking waste of a pretty good cast. 

The attempt to replicate seminal Line of Duty style interviews missed the mark by a distance. 

Lack of background, character depth and generally clunky writing hindered all 3 episodes throughout. Add in dull identitarian references, leaden and stereotypical 'criminals' and a turgid postmodernist cop buddy arc. 

Awful.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 7, 2019)

There's a new series of Abstract: The Art of Design, which is excellent, same format as the first with 45 minute episodes about one person, watched the first three and all very interesting - an artist/architect (they guy who did the sun installation in the tate turbine hall), a costume designer (did Black Panther, Do The Right Thing and some other big films) and someone who designs children's playground type toys/equipment. First series is also excellent if you've not seen that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2019)

BigTom said:


> There's a new series of Abstract: The Art of Design, which is excellent, same format as the first with 45 minute episodes about one person, watched the first three and all very interesting - an artist/architect (they guy who did the sun installation in the tate turbine hall), a costume designer (did Black Panther, Do The Right Thing and some other big films) and someone who designs children's playground type toys/equipment. First series is also excellent if you've not seen that.


Sounds interesting, cheers. If you like that, you may also like the 99% Invisible podcast. It's brilliant, always fascinating


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2019)

Season 3 of Big Mouth is now available (first episode was released on Valentine’s Day, the rest is new). Not finished yet but at times even more fucked up/ OTT than previous seasons 

So if you liked the others you should also like this one, or if you didn’t, you’ll hate this one.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Season 3 of Big Mouth is now available (first episode was released on Valentine’s Day, the rest is new). Not finished yet but at times even more fucked up/ OTT than previous seasons
> 
> So if you liked the others you should also like this one, or if you didn’t, you’ll hate this one.



Yay! It's sooo good!


----------



## keybored (Oct 7, 2019)

All three seasons of El Marginal just released on Netflix, looks tempting. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 7, 2019)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I endured all 3 episodes over the weekend. A shocking waste of a pretty good cast.
> 
> The attempt to replicate seminal Line of Duty style interviews missed the mark by a distance.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. 



Spoiler



I was sure I'd worked out a clever twist in the last one, with a couple of them conspiring to pretend one of them had a drink problem to get their criminal, but no, there wasn't one. We were supposed to take that schmaltz at face value.



However, I did then watch the German one. It is better. One about the 30-year-old body turning up was pretty good. Generally, the stories are very obvious, though. You've worked them out well before the end and there are no surprises.


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2019)

To my surprise we’ve stuck with Better Than Us, a Russian sci-fi series that could be described as a mixture of I Robot and I,Robot. While not vintage it’s certainly rather watchable and perfectly decent weekend viewing fodder.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 11, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Colossal is now on netflix
> 
> Great little (Canadian?) film about Anne Hathaway, bit of an alky, who somehow develops a relationship with a kaiju.   Funny, dark and original.  Dan Stevens from Legion as well.


I've seen this in the cinema! I thought it was terrible but went entertaining. I wished I'd been stoned.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 11, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Seven Psychopaths. Clever as fuck and very funny in places. Brilliant cast too.


Might give this a go.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 11, 2019)

Or is it worth trying to get into OITNB? Is every episode on Netflix? Dilemmas.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 11, 2019)

Dallas Buyers Club.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 12, 2019)

8115 said:


> Or is it worth trying to get into OITNB? Is every episode on Netflix? Dilemmas.


Definitely.  I watched every episode on Netflix, so hopefully they are still there.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2019)

The Figurine. Nigerian supernatural thriller about friends who find a figurine that gives good luck for 7 years and then bad luck. I actually really enjoyed it. I didn't follow all the twists and it's no arthouse gem but it's pretty good.

Dallas Buyer Club is fantastic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2019)

Is Derry Girls any good? they keep suggesting it to me


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Is Derry Girls any good? they keep suggesting it to me


Maybe 'BRILLIANT!' sums it up?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Maybe 'BRILLIANT!' sums it up?


Just watched the first episode


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Is "Mute" any good? Trailer looks interesting, another Blade Runner cityscape to drool over...





Nanker Phelge said:


> I haven't heard a single good word about it.....


 Watched it last night. I really can’t get the massively negative reviews. It’s not great and there are plot holes but I would describe it as watchable at the least and about 6/10.

The 20% approval rating in Rotten Tomatoes seems inexplicable tbh. Perhaps the critics took issue with the film’s visuals being at times a shameless lift from Blade Runner. But if I was asked whether this film is worth watching if there is nothing that appeals of an evening, I’d say yes. I quite liked it in fact.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 14, 2019)

I don’t want to start up an STV recommendations thread (unless anyone is really up for it? ) but I’ve been rewatching Hamish MacBeth and didn’t expect it to be as good as it is, fucking hilarious. Big Jeordie eaten by lobsters and then redistributed to the locals, murderer foiled by Jeordie’s naff golfing jumper.
“We found bits of grey and lemon wool”
“So they’ve been eating big Jeordie?”
“Seems like it”
“It’s a wonder they didnae choke!”
The accents are cringeworthy at times, I’m sure they mostly sound more Inverness than Skye on the west coast now, from what I could hear last time I was there.   But the tension between Hamish and those twats from Inverness is great, where else are you going to see Inverness being portrayed as a force that’s crushing the wee man eh, the London of the Highlands.
And stuff like everyone getting their car taxed when the unmarked polis turned up just so true!  on the outer isles of Orkney, everyone drives untaxed uninsured unroadworthy so same deal out there I bet. The eccentric nature of the characters- brilliantly portrayed, as we say in Orkney you could write a book and no one would believe it. 

The theme tune which i’d forgotten but soon remembered is great too, I don’t often like a bagpipe but they are very rousing in it, on a par with King Creosotes “Melin Wynt” or Belle and Sebastian’s “Sleep the Clock Around”

And TV John MacIver, hero!

All in all best decision I’ve made all weekend to resurrect it. I’ve not laughed this much in weeks.  I might do Take The High Road next!

Yep.... don’t worry, I’ll clear off now.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m sorry but I’m away again 
“He could have told the parents where the boy wis”
“Nah, he couldn’t. He left something in his jaekit. Something that could have identified him. A bloody laminated bingo card!”


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2019)

I’m half way through Raising Dion, a sci-fi series.

It’s decent enough. It feels weird sometimes as the show doesn’t seem to work out whether it wants to be a light sci-fi thriller entertainment or a drama about loss and family relationships. It is certainly not a children’s show despite the first episode feeling like one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2019)

Here is another netflix film I  recommend . . . You don't watch.
Fractured. Apparently number 2 in the UK today!
More homemade netflix 'ooh, what's really happening' bollocks. With a shite vehicle that either decides all you see is true, or just whatever bullshit they show at the end that is the 'real' film, but you never saw at all (not even in a clever way, it simply happened completely differently).
Could see they were going to pull that crap a mile off, so looked for some 'missing' records on the shelf and cleared up the front room while watching it shoot out it's boring by the numbers netflix turd cannon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> He's rather good in that Wes Anderson film, mind


The grand Budapest hotel, yes excellent. Also on netflix.

Am I the only person who didn't like in Bruges? I saw it when it came out and don't remember much beyond the conclusion and the memory of being bored by it. Maybe it's worth another shot, I was probably heavily into the drink at the time and maybe in the wrong mindset.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2019)

I didn't think much of it either. Lads film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't think much of it either. Lads film.


Oh then maybe not. I kind of thought that. Bit gangster / hitman too, and I don't really enjoy gangster films.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 15, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Inside Bill's Brain: Decoding Bill Gates
> 
> A three-part documentary. I've only watched the first part and it's a strange thing: part biography, part hagiography, part a son's lament for his dead mother, and a whole lot about actual literal shit.



Loved this.  It challenged my pre-conceptions of who Bill Gates is. I came away from it pretty impressed by him, which is probably the aim!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2019)

I quite enjoyed the fyre festival documentary film. I mean it just went on and on with more of the same, but somehow sustained.
I think it did try to paint the people who bought tickets as victims, which they should have been, (despite all the ones I saw being stuck up, egotistical, rich self centered twats), but as soon as they got to the shitty camp they admitted to destroying other tents around each others tents just so they wouldn't have neighbors!!! There were not enough tents in the first place, and they knew this, but still fucked it up for other people. They even admitted it on camera like it was the right thing to do because the accommodation wasn't as private as they had been led to believe. No empathy with their fellow stuck up rich bellend peers.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 15, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ...Am I the only person who didn't like in Bruges? I saw it when it came out and don't remember much beyond the conclusion and the memory of being bored by it. Maybe it's worth another shot, I was probably heavily into the drink at the time and maybe in the wrong mindset.


Totally worth a revisit.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 15, 2019)

What's it like for World Cinema films? Is there a good and accessible range? How does it compare to Amazon Prime in this regard?


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 18, 2019)

The Spy is pretty decent, with Sacha Baron Cohen playing the lead, a true story too, by all accounts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 18, 2019)

Seven psychopaths was good and not quite what I expected. Would have like it to have been even less of what I expected though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Colossal is now on netflix
> 
> Great little (Canadian?) film about Anne Hathaway, bit of an alky, who somehow develops a relationship with a kaiju.   Funny, dark and original.  Dan Stevens from Legion as well.



I liked this mostly for its portrayal of the 'entitled nice guy' archetype.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seven psychopaths was good and not quite what I expected. Would have like it to have been even less of what I expected though.



The best Christopher Walken performance in a long while there. Tom Waits good value as always.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2019)

Rosemary Jest said:


> The Spy is pretty decent, with Sacha Baron Cohen playing the lead, a true story too, by all accounts.


It is him is it? I keep seeing the trailer and thinking it looks like him.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 18, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It is him is it? I keep seeing the trailer and thinking it looks like him.


He does pretty well, tbf. I avoided the show for quite a while _because_ he was in it. It’s definitely worth a view although anyone with even a passing interest in spies and espionage will know about Eli Cohen and how it ends.


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2019)

For anyone looking for light yet good quality entertainment I thoroughly recommend Living with Yourself. It’s a dystopian offbeat comedy mini series starring Paul Rudd.

Short and sweet and an Interesting premise. Well received by both critics and public as well...

Living With Yourself

ETA: Half way in and it’s actually a dark comedy-drama rather a comedy- for those who’ve read the synopsis and thought it was  



Spoiler



a goofy sit-com remake of Freaky Friday


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2019)

Changing subjects, I was a bit underwhelmed by the first three episodes of The Good Place S4 given that it’s the final one, but episode 4 tonight was a massive step up and as good as S1 & 2 standards


----------



## MBV (Oct 18, 2019)

Just started I love you now die which is pretty engrossing.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 19, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In the future netflix films will be an established genre of the time.


Like 'straight to video'?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2019)

I quite liked the Jim and Andy documentary. I'm a Kauffman fan and not so much Carey, but this was interesting.


----------



## Tooter (Oct 19, 2019)

Derry Girls has had me in stitches  a welcome break from the shit scariness of Marianne


----------



## 8115 (Oct 22, 2019)

The Wife. It's ok. I kind of wanted to see it in the cinema, finally caught it on Netflix. Something about it just didn't click for me although it passed the time. It was also quite shouty which I struggled with, I thought that took away from it.

I Am Not a Witch is on Netflix. I saw this a couple of years ago, I think on Curzon online when it was out. It is so good. If you like world and indie cinema definitely check this out. It's really good, visually amazing.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2019)

We watched Eli the other night. Supernatural horror film. As the genre goes it does its job pretty well if one is in the mood for that kind of film of a Saturday night.

In addition the story takes an unexpected turn, which makes the film more interesting on the whole than your run-of-the-mill flick in that genre.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2019)

I keep hearing in passing about a series where some bloke finds out about his past or something on netflix..... anyone know what it is?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2019)

Ex Machina

Brilliant film.


----------



## MBV (Oct 24, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I keep hearing in passing about a series where some bloke finds out about his past or something on netflix..... anyone know what it is?



Netflix Documentary ‘Tell Me Who I Am’ Is a Must-See, but It’s an Unlikely Oscar Contender


----------



## Tooter (Oct 24, 2019)

BigTom said:


> There's a new series of Abstract: The Art of Design, which is excellent, same format as the first with 45 minute episodes about one person, watched the first three and all very interesting - an artist/architect (they guy who did the sun installation in the tate turbine hall), a costume designer (did Black Panther, Do The Right Thing and some other big films) and someone who designs children's playground type toys/equipment. First series is also excellent if you've not seen that.



I watched the one about the lady who designs the kids toys which on the face of things is an excellent philosophy and approach to play. I couldn't get over the fact how she clearly bemoaned the fact  that most toys were designed not with play in mind but making money.

Very true especially on her website where you have to buy additional add on packs and the prices are astronomical! $4,000 dollars? Really? Even the smallest home version is $600 dollars....for a toy?
How is that accessible to your average kid? Just bonkers for what is essentially larger scale meccano...anyway.....I digress....


----------



## Thora (Oct 25, 2019)

dfm said:


> Netflix Documentary ‘Tell Me Who I Am’ Is a Must-See, but It’s an Unlikely Oscar Contender


Really wish I hadn't watched this. 

The final part felt very exploitative too.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 25, 2019)

dfm said:


> Netflix Documentary ‘Tell Me Who I Am’ Is a Must-See, but It’s an Unlikely Oscar Contender


Awesome, thanks very much!


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2019)

For anyone seeking mindless entertainment I’d  recommend Daybreak. Brand new series, probably best described as a post apocalypse zombie comedy. Very tongue-in-cheek and with constant fourth wall breaches a la Deadpool with a dose of Zombieland and Mad Max for good measure. Certainly passes the time.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 26, 2019)

dfm said:


> Just started I love you now die which is pretty engrossing.



Watched it all last week, really enjoyed it.


----------



## Lorca (Oct 26, 2019)

New series of Bojack Horseman uploaded - seems to be one of those programs you either love or hate, I'm the former, my missus the latter. Not watched yet but will keep me happy this weekend!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2019)

T & P said:


> For anyone seeking mindless entertainment I’d  recommend Daybreak. Brand new series, probably best described as a post apocalypse zombie comedy. Very tongue-in-cheek and with constant fourth wall breaches a la Deadpool with a dose of Zombieland and Mad Max for good measure. Certainly passes the time.


Managed two episodes, but it's soooo tiresome. I'm out.
Liked the Broderick insertion to highlight the forth wall shit, (bit heavy handed with the registration call). The opening of part two took that waaaay too far though and it is just too slow, too small, too samey, and cheesy.

Crap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2019)

Lorca said:


> New series of Bojack Horseman uploaded - seems to be one of those programs you either love or hate, I'm the former, my missus the latter. Not watched yet but will keep me happy this weekend!



I dunno, I'm very take it or leave it. It's ok.


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2019)

It's past its best. Couple of series ago it was one of the best things on.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 26, 2019)

My name is Dolrmite. 
Lightweight and very enjoyable story of a b-list African-American comic and aspirations blaxploitation film maker. Eddie Murphy is a surprisingly watchable lead. Decent Saturday night fare, although not for young families.


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Managed two episodes, but it's soooo tiresome. I'm out.
> Liked the Broderick insertion to highlight the forth wall shit, (bit heavy handed with the registration call). The opening of part two took that waaaay too far though and it is just too slow, too small, too samey, and cheesy.
> 
> Crap.


I finished the series last night and while you probably still wouldn’t like it, it changes into quite a different beast as it progresses, so one cannot judge it by the first two episodes alone. Suffice to say that the careless zombie-bashing fun is replaced by an altogether different tone. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 27, 2019)

Im sure most of you have already seen it but started watching Uncle. Its good, funny, bittersweet and slightly surreal.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 27, 2019)

I watched The Laundromat last night. Star studded 'comedy' about the Panama Papers affair. It was absolute dog shit. Confusing attempts to explain how money laundering works, Gary Oldman doing a very odd accent and Meryl Streep reprising her role as 'Worlds most overrated actor' from all her previous films. There is a twist chucked in that is obvious, boring and actually completely pointless as it has no bearing on the story at all. We also have to sit through a few minutes of Streep being Streep and getting all political, which she is shit at.

It's only saving grace was that it was only and hour and a half long so it was finished before I managed to get too annoyed by it. Antonio Banderas is ok too.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2019)

Watched ‘Lion’ last night. A film based on a book/true story of a little boy getting lost in India then being adopted by Australian couple then seeking birth mum. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2019)

moonsi til said:


> Watched ‘Lion’ last night. A film based on a book/true story of a little boy getting lost in India then being adopted by Australian couple then seeking birth mum. Really enjoyed it.


Good film.


----------



## rekil (Oct 28, 2019)

T & P said:


> I finished the series last night and while you probably still wouldn’t like it, it changes into quite a different beast as it progresses, so one cannot judge it by the first two episodes alone. Suffice to say that the careless zombie-bashing fun is replaced by an altogether different tone. I really enjoyed it.


Trigger warning for pro-Morrissey propaganda.



Spoiler







Fucking hell, that whole episode is a Morrissey advert.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2019)

Finished second season of Mindhunter, I think its one of the most absorbing series I've watched.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 29, 2019)

Is anyone else watching Archer in Space? Not bad for what it is, but I find that I can get by on one episode a week.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 30, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Ex Machina
> 
> Brilliant film.



Doesn’t appear to be on Netflix, unless I’m doing something wrong? Maybe a regional thing


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Doesn’t appear to be on Netflix, unless I’m doing something wrong? Maybe a regional thing


It is on there, but I didn't realise when I watched it that it had an underscore in the title. Here y'go MrCurry 

Ex Machina | Netflix


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 30, 2019)

sojourner said:


> It is on there, but I didn't realise when I watched it that it had an underscore in the title. Here y'go MrCurry
> 
> Ex Machina | Netflix



Thanks, still no-worky - probably a regional restriction as I’m in sweden. I’ll have to investigate whether I can do some proxy magic and make myself appear to be in UK.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Thanks, still no-worky - probably a regional restriction as I’m in sweden. I’ll have to investigate whether I can do some proxy magic and make myself appear to be in UK.


Ahhh - I did not know you were there! That will be why then


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 30, 2019)

Yeah, soz.  I didn’t realise how much variation there is in the Netflix catalog based on location.  I’d better avoid adding recommendations to this thread in case I piss of folk by recommending stuff which doesn’t show up in UK Netflix.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 30, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Yeah, soz.  I didn’t realise how much variation there is in the Netflix catalog based on location.  I’d better avoid adding recommendations to this thread in case I piss of folk by recommending stuff which doesn’t show up in UK Netflix.


Heh, I caused much confusion at home last year while I was staying in Norway and heartily recommending/grumpily not finding various Netflix shows


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 30, 2019)

If you're going to use a VPN...get the US Netflix, not the UK one.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 2, 2019)

Wasn’t sure what to watch last night & didn’t wavy to get sucked into a big series so I clicked on final 2 episodes of ‘Derry Girls’. Final 2 as I have seen a few on Ch4 but not sure in which order. My partner then came to join & we laughed like drains - my belly was proper wobbling! 

so went to ch4 & started S2. Highly recommended.


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 2, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Midnight Diner: Tokyo stories
> 
> Guy runs a night cafe, just one thing on the menu, but he'll cook whatever you ask for. Each episode is a story of a different meal from a different customer. Beautifully crafted stories, reminding me of Jim Jarmusch shorts. I'm trying to space them out as there are only ten.



I really enjoyed that too. The 2nd season started on Thursday.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 3, 2019)

American Factory.The title is intentionally ironic because the film documents the changed lives of a number of former employees of General Motors who were made redundant and subsequently re-employed on the former GM premises by a Chinese manufacturer of car-windscreens Fuyao.Anyone interested in anti-union discrimination will probably find this interesting.Has to be said that the picture painted of the very likely future reality of work for millions of people is a very depressing one indeed.There is some secret recording involved but the makers of the film seem somehow to have secured the co-operation of Fuyao?


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 4, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Series 2 of The End of the Fucking World started filming in March



Starts tonight 10pm on channel 4. 

2 episodes each night til Thursday.


----------



## passenger (Nov 5, 2019)

Just watched this I thought it was brilliant. average reviews but what do they know 
/
The Laundromat (2019) - IMDb


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 6, 2019)

Black Spot - a French TV series has been a fun watch.

It's about a small town with an unusually high murder rate on the edge of a huge forest...and there might be something nasty lurking in the woods....


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2019)

_ReMastered: Tricky Dick Dick & The Man in Black_

Cash goes to the White House, a divisive PotUS wants him to play "Welfare Cadillac" and "Okie from Muskogee"...


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2019)

For those with kids or who just like kiddies animation, the brand new (and apparently highly anticipated) Dr Seuss’ Green Eggs and Ham series premiered tonight. Watched a couple of episodes, pretty decent. A few celeb  voices as well.


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2019)

Green Eggs and Ham update. It’s rather brilliant. Loving it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 11, 2019)

_Westerplatte_, AKA _Westerplatte Resists_, about a small Polish redoubt at the mouth of the Vistula opposite Danzig Free City holding out against massively superior German forces at the start of the Second World War.

Fairly low key, gritty war drama.

Directed by Stanisław Różewicz in 1967.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 11, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Starts tonight 10pm on channel 4.
> 
> 2 episodes each night til Thursday.


I binge watched it this weekend. It's good.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m sure this will already have been mentioned in this thread, but just want to give a thumbs up to The Staircase, a documentary following the story of a man accused of murdering his wife by pushing her down a staircase. Fascinating, troubling and entertaining way beyond my expectations. The “did he, didn’t he” factor is immense, as the picture seems to change with each episode.

It’s a series which seems to divide opinion, with as many thinking he was innocent as those who think he’s guilty.


----------



## Supine (Nov 11, 2019)

Not sure how I missed Top Boy but loving it. Steadily ploughing through 3 series at the moment


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 11, 2019)

Watched The King at the weekend. Good romp, really enjoyed it but of course if you know about Henry V and Agincourt you know how it ends.

We also saw Shaurya which is billed as an Indian remake of A Few Good Men, but is in fact, utter shit. It has rave reviews on IMDB with comments like "masterpiece" and "10/10". These reviews must have been left by the actors mums. It's absolutely dire save for one of two scenes, doesn't make any sense, and is preachy as fuck. Almost worth watching for a laugh.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 13, 2019)

souljacker said:


> I watched The Laundromat last night. Star studded 'comedy' about the Panama Papers affair. It was absolute dog shit. Confusing attempts to explain how money laundering works, Gary Oldman doing a very odd accent and Meryl Streep reprising her role as 'Worlds most overrated actor' from all her previous films. There is a twist chucked in that is obvious, boring and actually completely pointless as it has no bearing on the story at all. We also have to sit through a few minutes of Streep being Streep and getting all political, which she is shit at.
> 
> It's only saving grace was that it was only and hour and a half long so it was finished before I managed to get too annoyed by it. Antonio Banderas is ok too.





passenger said:


> Just watched this I thought it was brilliant. average reviews but what do they know
> /
> The Laundromat (2019) - IMDb



This one's dividing opinions then. Mrs Spy really liked it although we spotted the "twist" within seconds and can't see how the directors expected to get away with it. I thought bits of it were ok and other bits boring. It also had me adjusting the picture controls during the section with the millionaire black dude until I realised they had made it foggy on purpose. That was a bit wank.


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2019)

Just started _We are The Wave_. It's an intriguing start.


----------



## Reno (Nov 14, 2019)

Unbelievable, a mini-series drama investigating a serial rapist and how the police mishandled the case, was pretty good. It’s based on a true case.


----------



## Supine (Nov 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Unbelievable, a mini-series drama investigating a serial rapist and how the police mishandled the case, was pretty good. It’s based on a true case.



I just watched it for a second time. Probably my favourite show this year.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 14, 2019)

Reno said:


> Unbelievable, a mini-series drama investigating a serial rapist and how the police mishandled the case, was pretty good. It’s based on a true case.


Hi


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2019)

Don’t bother with Earthquake Bird. Fails at being a psychological thriller, and the ending’s shite.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 17, 2019)

Colossal is alright.


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Colossal is alright.


Weird but I liked it. At least the premise’s got a degree of originality, which goes a long way for me towards appreciating a film.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 17, 2019)

The Crown season 3 is now available. I’ve been waiting for this one! 

Can’t wait for season 6 featuring Randy Andy’s at Epstein’s mansion.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 17, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> The Crown season 3 is now available. I’ve been waiting for this one!
> 
> Can’t wait for season 6 featuring Randy Andy’s at Epstein’s mansion.


has it dropped all at once or are they drip feeding?


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 17, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Colossal is alright.


I thought it was a great little film.  Dunno how they got Hathaway in it, she sold the whole thing with her performance.


----------



## Reno (Nov 17, 2019)

Me76 said:


> has it dropped all at once or are they drip feeding?


All at once. All the original Netflix series are released for binge viewing, only the series which they buy get released episode by episode after they are transmitted by the tv channel which produced them.


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 18, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> The Crown season 3 is now available. I’ve been waiting for this one!



Watched the first episode of S3 last night - found it unengaging tbh - but will give it another go as I generally like Olivia Coleman.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 18, 2019)

MsHopper said:


> Watched the first episode of S3 last night - found it unengaging tbh - but will give it another go as I generally like Olivia Coleman.



Snap! I watched with my wife and we both thought the new lead characters were nothing like as believable as Claire Foy and Matt Smith had been, and sadly the scripting seemed more clumsy too. I hope they find their stride soon.


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 18, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Snap! I watched with my wife and we both thought the new lead characters were nothing like as believable as Claire Foy and Matt Smith had been, and sadly the scripting seemed more clumsy too. I hope they find their stride soon.



Especially Prince Philip


----------



## Ranu (Nov 18, 2019)

Episode 3, on Aberfan, is superb.


----------



## Tooter (Nov 18, 2019)

Probably only relevant to those who have young kids but the cartoon series of Green Eggs and Ham is out.

Voiced by Michael Douglas, Eddie izzard, Jeffrey Wright amongst others....

 Not quite made my mind up if they have murdered a classic or if it's good, it's a bit wierd reading the books as a kid... I  have this version in my head and the cartoon just doesn't compute.. must not be a cynic for the sake of the little one...the reviews are good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm not sure yet about Olivia Coleman as the queen in The Crown. She can have a cute, sweetness about her in some roles and she's doing it in this. There's nothing cute or sweet about Brenda.

Jason Watkins, on the other hand, is great as Harold Wilson and Helena  Bonham Carter is having the time of her life as Princess Margaret. Delightfully vile.

I'll stick with it though as I've really enjoyed the previous series. They make very good dramatisations of moments in British history.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2019)

Just to add....poor Olivia has some fucking awful clothes to contend with. Claire Foy had 1950s glamour and it looked a hell of a lot better!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 19, 2019)

The Toys That Made Us: Season Three

Teenage Mutant Ninja (no reference made to Hero in Yurp) Turtles, My Little Pony, Power Rangers and Wrestling. I'd seen much of the TMNT stuff before on a previous netflix docu, though watching this I realise how manipulative that one was in making the older creator out to be a lonely old sad case. The wrestling one had info on how the old territory system used to work, which was strange for this show. Haven't seen the MLP one yet. Power Rangers was easily the best this season, even though I never had any interest in it way back, focusing more on how the TV show worked, recycling old Japanese footage for a western audience, rights issues, repackaging etc.

Best original show they've ever done, easily


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 20, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm not sure yet about Olivia Coleman as the queen in The Crown. She can have a cute, sweetness about her in some roles and she's doing it in this. There's nothing cute or sweet about Brenda.
> 
> Jason Watkins, on the other hand, is great as Harold Wilson and Helena  Bonham Carter is having the time of her life as Princess Margaret. Delightfully vile.
> 
> I'll stick with it though as I've really enjoyed the previous series. They make very good dramatisations of moments in British history.



Not seen S3 yet, but given some of her previous roles, she can do nasty/cold very well. Her characters in _Fleabag _and in _The Lobster_, for examples


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2019)

Just leaned Altered Carbon is coming back for a second season, and could be with us in February. Hopefully it’ll be as good


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Not seen S3 yet, but given some of her previous roles, she can do nasty/cold very well. Her characters in _Fleabag _and in _The Lobster_, for examples


Yes which is why I said "some of her roles".

Having watched it all now, she is superb. I think the thing that feels odd is that she is such a good actor and there is so much going on in her face all the time but we never see anything going on in the real Brenda's face.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 21, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes which is why I said "some of her roles".
> 
> Having watched it all now, she is superb. I think the thing that feels odd is that she is such a good actor and there is so much going on in her face all the time but we never see anything going on in the real Brenda's face.



Maybe Brenda emotes and gurns in private


----------



## Reno (Nov 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe Brenda emotes and gurns in private


That‘s the entire premise of the show, isn’t it. The public persona and the private. How an essentially unexceptional person finds herself in an exceptional position and how she deals with that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Maybe Brenda emotes and gurns in private


I dunno. I'm not sure that steely countenance ever lets up


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 21, 2019)

Has no-one mentioned “Rotten” yet?  Gripping documentary series with each episode taking a deep dive into corruption/fraud or other structural problems within the food industry. Quite eye opening at times, but never less than illuminating.

I’ve watched most of season 1 so far and have found each episode really interesting, despite the subject matter looking potentially dull at first sight.  Worth a look when you fancy something QI (“quite interesting”).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2019)

_The Interview_

Craig Monahan's taut, opaque 1998 thriller about a confused, meek man (Hugo Weaving from _The Matrix_, _LOTR_ etc) dragged in for questioning by a sly old school detective (Tony Martin - _Blue Murder)_ and his less polished young protégé (Aaron Jeffery, who most recently played Chopper Read in the latest _Underbelly_ offshoot).

It's tightly wound, and though you know that everything is not as it seems, even on reveals you never feel quite on balance.

Some great bit part performances from the likes of Paul Sonkkila and Michael Caton. Beautifully shot.

The Interview (1998 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 22, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The Toys That Made Us: Season Three
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja (no reference made to Hero in Yurp) Turtles, My Little Pony, Power Rangers and Wrestling. I'd seen much of the TMNT stuff before on a previous netflix docu, though watching this I realise how manipulative that one was in making the older creator out to be a lonely old sad case. The wrestling one had info on how the old territory system used to work, which was strange for this show. Haven't seen the MLP one yet. Power Rangers was easily the best this season, even though I never had any interest in it way back, focusing more on how the TV show worked, recycling old Japanese footage for a western audience, rights issues, repackaging etc.
> 
> Best original show they've ever done, easily


I watched a bit of this last night. Not sure if I'll go back and finish it, mind. What it reminds me of - and what Netflix reminds me of, in general - is those individual TV/movie menus you get on long-haul flights.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2019)

The third (and I believe final) season of The Dragon Prince is now available. An excellent animation series, very enjoyable indeed, and it gets better with every season.

Another animation that’s debuted a new season this week is Final Space. I liked the first one but it turned into a pretty sad/ borderline depressing tale at the end of S1...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 24, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Finished second season of Mindhunter, I think its one of the most absorbing series I've watched.



Watched season 1 and half way through season 2 now. It is excellent.


----------



## Casual Observer (Nov 25, 2019)

Free Solo. A documentary on a climber's attempt to scale a sheer 3000ft rockface, El Capitan, in Yosemite Park.

As the title of the film suggests, the bloke climbs on his own without any ropes or kit, using only his feet and bare hands. The first part of the film sets the scene with the remainder covering  the attempt itself.

It gets a 9/10 rating from me. Gripping stuff. Pun intended, no point denying that.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2019)

Watched the King the other night. Wasn't great. Did some more reading on the period the next day. Disliked it even more.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2019)

T & P said:


> Just leaned Altered Carbon is coming back for a second season, and could be with us in February. Hopefully it’ll be as good



hopefully it will be a lot better. There was a lot to like about altered carbon season one but it was flawed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 25, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> hopefully it will be a lot better. There was a lot to like about altered carbon season one but it was flawed.



Like how the hell they do a second season without totally rewriting the dam thing as they changed the plot so much 

Maybe it's best not to watch stuff when you really liked the book.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 25, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Free Solo. A documentary on a climber's attempt to scale a sheer 3000ft rockface, El Capitan, in Yosemite Park.
> 
> As the title of the film suggests, the bloke climbs on his own without any ropes or kit, using only his feet and bare hands. The first part of the film sets the scene with the remainder covering  the attempt itself.
> 
> It gets a 9/10 rating from me. Gripping stuff. Pun intended, no point denying that.


It's incredible.

If you have VR you can 'experience' a bit of it on youtube.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 25, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Not seen S3 yet, but given some of her previous roles, she can do nasty/cold very well. Her characters in _Fleabag _and in _The Lobster_, for examples


Just finished S3, I w bought into Coleman as Madge but HBC as Margaret was distractingly good. And the bloke who played Wilson always gives me the creeps but I warmed to him. 

Enjoyable TV, and an interesting flurry of googling to find out who people were and put things in context.

I'm no royalist and that hasn't changed but my god what miserable lives they have at times.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Just finished S3, I w bought into Coleman as Madge but HBC as Margaret was distractingly good. And the bloke who played Wilson always gives me the creeps but I warmed to him.
> 
> Enjoyable TV, and an interesting flurry of googling to find out who people were and put things in context.
> 
> I'm no royalist and that hasn't changed but my god what miserable lives they have at times.



Jason Watkins as Wilson. Marvelous actor. Just watched ep 1 and even though not a lot happens, it's still hypnotic. 



Spoiler



The Blunt stuff reminds me of that Alan Bennett drama from around 30 years ago, _A Question of Attribution_, with Edward Fox as Blunt & Prunella Scales (mother of Samuel West who plays Blunt in this season) as the Queen


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2019)

I’m three episodes into S03 of The Crown. The original cast were great, but the new cast are so good, I don’t miss anybody. I’d watch Olivia Coleman reading the phone book and she certainly looks more like Brenda than Claire Foy. Princess Margaret will always be the most entertaining character and Bonham Carter slays it. I thought the sister-rivalry second episode was hilarious, especially when the Queen gets the details of how Margaret handled her diplomatic mission at the White House.

The Aberfan episode...


----------



## wiskey (Nov 26, 2019)

Reno said:


> The Aberfan episode...



Yes  I actually found E4 quite touching too for different reasons, in fact throughout the series there are several bits that got to me.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 26, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I was quite looking forward to Criminal UK but watched the first episode this evening and was disappointed. David Tennant being questioned by police for an hour was well boring. Started to watch the second episode (there are 3 stand-alone stories) and it seemed like more of the same so dumped it after about 15 minutes.


I don't think it was that bad, but there was certainly nothing we haven't seen many times before. Tennant was good, but apart from the lead interrogater, the cops were a bit too cardboard cut out.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 27, 2019)

Undercover. 

It's a Belgian/Dutch series about undercover cops trying to bust Dutch ecstasy manufacturers and dealers. Fact based drama with similarities to Narcos. 

You'll like this, Mr.Bishie


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Yes  I actually found E4 quite touching too for different reasons, in fact throughout the series there are several bits that got to me.


It was, though doing some research later, they’ve bent the truth a little. This was a royal I didn’t even know existed and reading up on her on Wikipedia is quite fascinating.


----------



## keybored (Nov 27, 2019)

Bikram: Yogi, Guru, Predator
Entertaining documentary about deeply dodgy "Hot Yoga" entrepreneur and unashamed bullshitter Bikram Choudhury.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 27, 2019)

keybored said:


> Bikram: Yogi, Guru, Predator
> Entertaining documentary about deeply dodgy "Hot Yoga" entrepreneur and unashamed bullshitter Bikram Choudhury.



Just watched this tonight. Fascinating and creepy in equal measure. Reminded me of “Holy Hell”, also on Netflix. The amazing thing is these guys get busted and just move and set up someplace new and still find acolytes who are willing to follow them.


----------



## keybored (Nov 27, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Holy Hell


Not heard of that one before. Added to list, ta.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 27, 2019)

keybored said:


> Not heard of that one before. Added to list, ta.



Wild Wild Country is cut from the same cloth, but probably you will have seen that one.


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2019)

There also was a investigative podcast on the Bikram yoga creep which was very good:

Bikram - 30 for 30 Podcasts


----------



## keybored (Nov 27, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Wild Wild Country is cut from the same cloth, but probably you will have seen that one.


I have, yeah. Good, but dragged on a bit!


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 27, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Undercover.
> 
> It's a Belgian/Dutch series about undercover cops trying to bust Dutch ecstasy manufacturers and dealers. Fact based drama with similarities to Narcos.
> 
> You'll like this, Mr.Bishie


Just finished this. It's a bit of a cliché but the last 3 eps are really edge-of-seat stuff. It's very well done with flashbacks that are understandable and make you go WTF?

If you liked _Narcos_ and _Intelligence, _it's a must watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2019)

The Irishman went up today


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2019)

Not a recommendation:

Netflix 'reactivated' users without permission

That reminded me, I’ve never had my Netflix account reactivated but I’m pretty sure someone once hacked into it. When I logged in last year, there was all this stuff for “continue to watch”, mostly anime-series which are not my thing.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The Irishman went up today


Why don't you not watch it then tell us what you think?

The de-aging effects used on De Niro seem to turn him into Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Why don't you not watch it then tell us what you think?
> 
> The de-aging effects used on De Niro seem to turn him into Bryan Cranston.


I already have.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The Irishman went up today



And then I came down again


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The Irishman went up today[/QUO



3.5 hours though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> 3.5 hours though.


3.5 hours of enjoyment though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2019)

Struggling to find anything interesting for ages now on Netflix. Keep watching first episodes of stuff and being disappointed. Wanderlust was shit, despite having the amazing Toni Collette in it.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh! Actually, I do quite fancy The Irishman.


----------



## Supine (Nov 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I already have.



you already have not watched it? How was it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2019)

Supine said:


> you already have not watched it? How was it?


I have seen it on the big screen , so posted my thoughts on it on the relevant thread


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 28, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> 3.5 hours of enjoyment though


I struggle with anything much over 2 hours. I'll watch it though. Probably in 2 parts.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 28, 2019)

Can we spoiler tag Irishman reviews/thoughts please? I've managed to swerve all mention of it so far & have got it booked in for the weekend.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 28, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I struggle with anything much over 2 hours. I'll watch it though. Probably in 2 parts.


Yeh Mrs FA has expressed doubts about watching it in one go. Tough tit though


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I struggle with anything much over 2 hours. I'll watch it though. Probably in 2 parts.


I've said this elsewhere but this baffles me, esp when it seems that a lot of people binge watch TV shows all evening


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 28, 2019)

keybored said:


> Bikram: Yogi, Guru, Predator
> Entertaining documentary about deeply dodgy "Hot Yoga" entrepreneur and unashamed bullshitter Bikram Choudhury.



oh man...i was starting to enjoy hot yoga too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Why don't you not watch it then tell us what you think?


Just realised this is a ref to the Alan Moore nonsense you came up with in the other thread. I didn't say what I thought of the show as I haven't seen it, just that Alan Moore wouldn't approve. Eejit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 30, 2019)

I have just discovered Anthony Jeselnik.   

He's a comedian, not to everyone's taste.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2019)

i lost my body - Google Search

This is new this week and has very good reviews indeed across the board. Sounds like one of those weird but highly satisfying French animation films for grownups. Will check it later and report back...


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2019)

T & P said:


> i lost my body - Google Search
> 
> This is new this week and has very good reviews indeed across the board. Sounds like one of those weird but highly satisfying French animation films for grownups. Will check it later and report back...



Just watched it. I wouldn’t describe it as amazing myself, and I reckon it pays not watch it expecting a classic in the making (which I had kind of done after reading The Grauniad’s review), but it’s still no less than 7/10 at the least, and most certainly worth checking out. So do.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 30, 2019)

Has anyone seen _One Upon a Time In London_ yet? 

The trailer looks alright.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone seen _One Upon a Time In London_ yet?
> 
> The trailer looks alright.


it's not had great reviews. looks shite.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone seen _One Upon a Time In London_ yet?
> 
> The trailer looks alright.


It's poor, another one of Turbo Terry's vanity projects/tax dodges. Barely a plot, substandard blocking of scenes, repeated use of same locations, some decent enough actors wasted.


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 2, 2019)

Reno said:


> I’m three episodes into S03 of The Crown. The original cast were great, but the new cast are so good, I don’t miss anybody



I've watched more of the crown and they are all growing on me excellent cast. Have just watched  'coup' with Mountbatten - I like the theme that the Queen doesn't like her job and doesn't feel like she is very good at it at times.


----------



## Reno (Dec 2, 2019)

By now I have watched all of season 3. I think it may be the best season yet, though the Mountbatten one was probably my least favorite episode. The moon landing one was my favorite and credit for making me feel something for a man I find generally loathsome. I also thought Princess Anne gave Princess Margaret a run for her money when it comes to most entertaining character.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 2, 2019)

Reno said:


> I also thought Princess Anne gave Princess Margaret a run for her money when it comes to most entertaining character.



Yeah, agree, even although they missed out her marriage, her competing at the Olympics, and the flipping kidnap attempt that saw multiple people shot.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Dec 4, 2019)

bojack horseman is so good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 4, 2019)

Reno said:


> I also thought Princess Anne gave Princess Margaret a run for her money when it comes to most entertaining character.



Princess Anne was interesting. The popular feeling for her is that she is one of the better ones - lorra good work for charidy, keeps her mouth shut, that sort of thing - but she was characterised as the most loathsome over-privileged cunt in the show.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Dec 4, 2019)

i've just got netflix, i'm using library to download stuff, is this the reason why it takes 15 minutes to download 1 episode. don't get me started on amazon prime it took me 2 hours just to download 1 episode of jack ryan using library wifi...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 4, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's poor, another one of Turbo Terry's vanity projects/tax dodges. Barely a plot, substandard blocking of scenes, repeated use of same locations, some decent enough actors wasted.


I managed about 20 minutes of that before switching off. Bloody awful even by the standards of the genre.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 4, 2019)

Library WiFi uses something called QOS on their switches (quality of service) as a way of restricting bandwidth to individual devices or networks so, in short, yes that's why your downloads are slow.

What is QoS (quality of service) ? - Definition from WhatIs.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2019)

People aren't really supposed to be downloading things on library wifis. Stick to streaming.


----------



## mrscooker (Dec 6, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Just finished this. It's a bit of a cliché but the last 3 eps are really edge-of-seat stuff. It's very well done with flashbacks that are understandable and make you go WTF?
> 
> If you liked _Narcos_ and _Intelligence, _it's a must watch.



Enjoying this in our house, thanks for the recommend.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 7, 2019)

Hail Satan?
A very enjoyable and interesting documentary about The Satanic Temple movement. I like these people. I like them a lot.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Princess Anne was interesting. The popular feeling for her is that she is one of the better ones - lorra good work for charidy, keeps her mouth shut, that sort of thing - but she was characterised as the most loathsome over-privileged cunt in the show.



She's certainly the one who realises the most that the whole enterprise is a carefully-maintained charade. The most cynical, perhaps. I've "met" her a few times through work. She's quite a slight person but commands a space in a way that is really quite uncanny. That's what the privilege and unshakeable self-confidence gets you I guess.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 7, 2019)

Watching documentary '13th', about American prison industrial complex, horrifying, corporate slavery.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2019)

Casual Observer said:


> Free Solo. A documentary on a climber's attempt to scale a sheer 3000ft rockface, El Capitan, in Yosemite Park.
> 
> As the title of the film suggests, the bloke climbs on his own without any ropes or kit, using only his feet and bare hands. The first part of the film sets the scene with the remainder covering  the attempt itself.
> 
> It gets a 9/10 rating from me. Gripping stuff. Pun intended, no point denying that.



Is that back on? 

 It came off UK netflix a while ago


----------



## Thora (Dec 8, 2019)

Marriage Story. It's good but I could only watch half, too painful  Worse to know its based on his actual divorce (from Jennifer Jason Leigh).

I do have a history of choosing really inappropriate Valentines date night movies (Revolutionary Road, Blue Valentine) so maybe I'll save the rest of Marriage Story for February


----------



## mod (Dec 10, 2019)

Marriage Story is fantastic. Superb performances from the two leads. 

I found very funny in parts but it’s powerful stuff in the main. Best film I’ve seen for a while.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2019)

/


----------



## T & P (Dec 10, 2019)

Started V-Wars and three episodes in it’s a pretty watchable sci-fi miniseries. Apart from the first episode they’re barely over half hour long as well so easy to watch.

Regarding the main antagonists, I like the fact that 



Spoiler



due to vampirism being biologically caused there’s no supernatural religious shit in play. No crosses, holy water, lack of reflection in mirrors or garlic vulnerabilities for these fellas. Not so far anyway


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2019)

I watched Hello Privilege, It's Me Chelsea over the weekend. Thought-provoking and interesting but a bit cringe in parts. Recommended. It's about white privilege. The underlying point is that white privilege (and racism) is a white people problem that white people need to address.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 11, 2019)

Watched first 2 episodes of The Confession Killer, about Henry Lee Lucas who after being arrested for the murders of his girlfriend and mother turned to the church and confessed to hundreds of others he couldn't have been involved in. Police are presented as arrogant and unwilling to consider evidence of his innocence in their awe at having caught a serial killer. Lucas was given celebrity status and revelled in the attention.

A good one for people who liked Mindhunter and Bundy.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> Started V-Wars and three episodes in it’s a pretty watchable sci-fi miniseries. Apart from the first episode they’re barely over half hour long as well so easy to watch.
> 
> Regarding the main antagonists, I like the fact that
> 
> ...


Started this, haven't decided if I like it yet.

Rob Lowe's looking well though isn't he.


----------



## T & P (Dec 11, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Started this, haven't decided if I like it yet.
> 
> Rob Lowe's looking well though isn't he.


The same thought crossed our minds as well.

He’s one of those actors I can never remember the name of, no matter how many times I look it up. He also seems to get a lot of roles involving vampires...


----------



## mauvais (Dec 11, 2019)

T & P said:


> The same thought crossed our minds as well.
> 
> He’s one of those actors I can never remember the name of, no matter how many times I look it up. He also seems to get a lot of roles involving vampires...


I'm not sure if I've seen him in anything else, but if I had I would honestly have assumed it was Rob Lowe.

Edit: oh he was forgettable Boone in forgettable Lost.


----------



## Reno (Dec 11, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Started this, haven't decided if I like it yet.
> 
> Rob Lowe's looking well though isn't he.


They both have the bland handsomeness of shop window dummies or daytime soap actors. Rob Lowe turned out to be a reasonable actor in the right role and ageing gave his looks a smidgen of personality. But when I see someone like Ian Somerhalder cast in a lead role I’m always a little put off.


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2019)

6 Underground is available from today. Has anyone seen it yet? It’s supposed to be an action thriller so I’m not looking for high quality cinematography, just an entertaining ride.

Will probably give it a go regardless of reviews anyway, as anything starring Ryan Reynolds and directed by Michael Bay is bound to be mindless fun.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2019)

T & P said:


> 6 Underground is available from today. Has anyone seen it yet? It’s supposed to be an action thriller so I’m not looking for high quality cinematography, just an entertaining ride.
> 
> Will probably give it a go regardless of reviews anyway, as anything starring Ryan Reynolds and directed by Michael Bay is bound to be mindless fun.


gah michael fucking bay...shite forever

oooh....ryan reynolds who's been on top form for 4 years

yup, sigh, gonna get watched


----------



## magneze (Dec 13, 2019)

Marriage Story
Just great to watch. Enthralling, harrowing and funny. Superb acting throughout.


----------



## magneze (Dec 13, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> gah michael fucking bay...shite forever
> 
> oooh....ryan reynolds who's been on top form for 4 years
> 
> yup, sigh, gonna get watched


Any good?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2019)

magneze said:


> Any good?


no idea, been arguing in P&P since then


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2019)

magneze said:


> Any good?


It's not bad at all, actually. The opening sequence goes on a bit and I was fearing the whole film would be the same tone and pace, but it's not. It has a bit more depth than I'd presumed, and I ended up enjoying the non full-on action scenes more.

As it's free to Netflix it's definitely worth a watch. I wouldn't want to pay any money to watch it though.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm really enjoying Atypical.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 14, 2019)

Arctic starring Mads Mikkelsen. I like a survival story and this, I think, is a good one.


----------



## girasol (Dec 14, 2019)

Watched "Divorce Story" and "Game Changers" in the last couple of days.  Recommend both.

edit: hehe, I mean "Marriage Story" - I'd have called it Divorce story, to be fair...


----------



## girasol (Dec 14, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> oh man...i was starting to enjoy hot yoga too.



You can still enjoy it, they have re-branded it as Hot Yoga, for that very reason.   It's the teacher who's a creep, not the intense stretching in a hot room...


----------



## keybored (Dec 15, 2019)

keybored said:


> All three seasons of El Marginal just released on Netflix, looks tempting. Anyone tried it yet?


I finally got round to this. 7 episodes in and I'm hooked, highly recommend.


----------



## magneze (Dec 15, 2019)

The Irishman
My review:


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2019)

magneze said:


> Any good?


Well...I would say no.  (6 Underground)

However if you like michael bay, and it's not an understatement to say I do not, then you will love this.

15 or so minutes in it really is the most michael bay michael bay ever bayed.   So I had to turn it off.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 15, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> 15 or so minutes in it really is the most michael bay michael bay ever bayed.   So I had to turn it off.



There's quite a few amusing bits amongst all the Michael Bay-ness, but it's no The Rock. But what is?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> There's quite a few amusing bits amongst all the Michael Bay-ness, but it's no The Rock. But what is?


Nothing, this argues 

Every Michael Bay film – ranked!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2019)

Worth breaking the glass and letting loose with this bad boy (ahem) once again:

50 Things We Learned from Michael Bay's 'The Island' Commentary


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2019)

And this too:

Watch: Ben Affleck was hilariously honest on the DVD Commentary for Armageddon


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 15, 2019)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nothing, this argues
> 
> Every Michael Bay film – ranked!


God that's funny, cheers.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 15, 2019)

girasol said:


> You can still enjoy it, they have re-branded it as Hot Yoga, for that very reason.   It's the teacher who's a creep, not the intense stretching in a hot room...



I'm into yoga in a big, big way...it is helping me alot!!

Do you do this?
What the fuck do men wear? I suppose, it's compression shorts and shorts then...


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2019)

I loved _I Lost My Body,_ which has been mentioned on here. Animation for grown ups and despite the bizarre premise of a severed hand looking for the rest of its body, this is surprisingly moving. It’s also one if the better love stories I’ve seen in recent years, not so much in that it’s heart warming but in that the main character fucks up in ways that are so relatable. A mixture of traditional and CG animation, this is also beautiful looking. One of the few genuinely great movies I saw this year.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> 6 Underground is available from today. Has anyone seen it yet? It’s supposed to be an action thriller so I’m not looking for high quality cinematography, just an entertaining ride.
> 
> Will probably give it a go regardless of reviews anyway, as anything starring Ryan Reynolds and directed by Michael Bay is bound to be mindless fun.


West tried it today thinking a bucket of popcorn, and some chilled IPA would make for a pleasant afternoon. We found it boring and did not engage with it at all. It seemed like a poor version of a Fast and Furious.


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2019)

dessiato said:


> West tried it today thinking a bucket of popcorn, and some chilled IPA would make for a pleasant afternoon. We found it boring and did not engage with it at all. It seemed like a poor version of a Fast and Furious.


Ironically, not cheap to make. Second most expensive Netflix production at $150 (first prize goes to The Irishman).


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 16, 2019)

Finally got round to The Irishman. Loved it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 16, 2019)

Reno said:


> I loved _I Lost My Body,_ which has been mentioned on here. Animation for grown ups and despite the bizarre premise of a severed hand looking for the rest of its body, this is surprisingly moving. It’s also one if the better love stories I’ve seen in recent years, not so much in that it’s heart warming but in that the main character fucks up in ways that are so relatable. A mixture of traditional and CG animation, this is also beautiful looking. One if the few genuinely great movies I saw this year.
> 
> View attachment 193115


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Arctic starring Mads Mikkelsen. I like a survival story and this, I think, is a good one.


Cheers for that Mrs Miggins  - I love anything Arctic and/or survival, and I liked this actor from Dark, so have put it on my list.  The only thing we've watched since Friday is Star Trek TNG because it's the most comforting thing we could think of.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 16, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Cheers for that Mrs Miggins  - I love anything Arctic and/or survival, and I liked this actor from Dark, so have put it on my list.  The only thing we've watched since Friday is Star Trek TNG because it's the most comforting thing we could think of.



I really enjoyed it but I could watch Mads Mikkelsen doing pretty much anything! It has very little dialogue and I think he plays it beautifully. I found it gripping.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2019)

I looked at Netflix to put "Arctic" on my "to watch" list, but it’s not on in Germany. Instead it offered me a Mads Mikkelsen movie called "Polar". Unfortunately that one got crap reviews.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 16, 2019)

Reno said:


> I looked at Netflix to put "Arctic" on my "to watch" list, but it’s not on in Germany. Instead it offered me a Mads Mikkelsen movie called "Polar". Unfortunately that one got crap reviews.
> 
> View attachment 193148


It has Mads Mikkelsen in it so despite being something I would never normally watch in a million years, I gave it a go. It's all right I guess. Bit predictable and daft macho shit.


----------



## Reno (Dec 16, 2019)

Much as I like the Mads, I think I’ll give it a miss. I’m more into adventure than daft macho shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 16, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Cheers for that Mrs Miggins  - I love anything Arctic and/or survival, and I liked this actor from Dark, so have put it on my list.  The only thing we've watched since Friday is Star Trek TNG because it's the most comforting thing we could think of.



Mads Mikkelsen isn't in Dark... although the fella does look quite similar.


----------



## girasol (Dec 16, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> I'm into yoga in a big, big way...it is helping me alot!!
> 
> Do you do this?
> What the fuck do men wear? I suppose, it's compression shorts and shorts then...



No idea what men wear, I just do Ashtanga Yoga at home. At room temperature  never felt the need to do extreme stretching!


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2019)

Those with older kids (or child-free) might want to check out Klaus. It’s an animated feature length film about how Santa came to be, and the interesting thing is that it’s not a cheesy kids’s film at all, and it is a completely original and reimagined tale. Think Batman Begins for Santa Klaus, but also making up a new background story rather than drawing from all preexisting tales about Santa.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 16, 2019)

T & P said:


> ...Think Batman Begins for Santa Klaus...


It's quite difficult tbh, I've tried for minutes.


----------



## hammerntongues (Dec 17, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Cheers for that Mrs Miggins  - I love anything Arctic and/or survival, and I liked this actor from Dark, so have put it on my list.  The only thing we've watched since Friday is Star Trek TNG because it's the most comforting thing we could think of.



It may well have been mentioned further up the thread but if you like Arctic / Survival then try The 12th Man ,  based , loosely I suspect , on real events during WW2 but it’s well acted and fits your requirements perfectly .It takes survival to a new level .


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I really enjoyed it but I could watch Mads Mikkelsen doing pretty much anything! It has very little dialogue and I think he plays it beautifully. I found it gripping.


Watched it last night Mrs Miggins , and really enjoyed it, so cheers for the rec. Gripped from start to finish. Got a bit of a crush on ole MM too. Am turning proper fucking straight in me old age  



hammerntongues said:


> It may well have been mentioned further up the thread but if you like Arctic / Survival then try The 12th Man ,  based , loosely I suspect , on real events during WW2 but it’s well acted and fits your requirements perfectly .It takes survival to a new level .


Ooo ta hammerntongues  - just stuck that on me list. May watch that tonight, cheers  Hoping it's not Revenant-style extreme survival mind, cos that was just fucking ridiculous


----------



## sojourner (Dec 19, 2019)

Absolutely LOVED 12th Man, thank you hammerntongues 

I've realised that when times are tough, I tend towards survival stories. When I was going through bad times with my Dad, I became obsessed with Ranulph Fiennes' books.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2019)

This looks really good.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 19, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> 15 or so minutes in it really is the most michael bay michael bay ever bayed.   So I had to turn it off.



Ah, so it was you that left that review on IMDB


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 19, 2019)

Ah, not quite

"The most Micheal Bay movie Micheal Bay ever Micheal Bayed"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> This looks really good.



Oh my god that looks like the exact opposite of something I want to watch.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2019)

_Marriage Story_ is very good though and has already been positively mentioned by quite a few people here who have seen it. Out of context, I don't really understand that twitter post, how it is meant.

If you need a break from superheroes and laser-swords, you could do a lot worse.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2019)

Reno said:


> _..._Out of context, I don't really understand that twitter post, how it is meant...


It's a clip if you click on it, with script notes.


----------



## keybored (Dec 19, 2019)

Reno said:


> Out of context, I don't really understand that twitter post, how it is meant.


Likewise, I wasn't sure if it meant "Look, isn't this great?" or "Haha, this looks truly awful". I decided on the latter anyway.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 19, 2019)

keybored said:


> Likewise, I wasn't sure if it meant "Look, isn't this great?" or "Haha, this looks truly awful". I decided on the latter anyway.


No...great.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 19, 2019)

Watched _Don't Fuck With Cats_ this evening. A documentary about a bunch of internet geeks who track down a serial killer. It starts off quite interesting but I didn't realise that it's in 3, one hour parts and couldn't be arsed after the first one so I just googled the case. 

Graphic descriptions and pictures of animal cruelty that some might find upsetting.


----------



## Lorca (Dec 20, 2019)

.sorry, ignore, made a mistake


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2019)

So... is anyone going to give The Witcher a go?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> So... is anyone going to give The Witcher a go?



Definitely! Swords, monsters, magic, people saying cunt a lot. Can't wait! Although I've just downloaded Watchmen and also just started that Dutch crime thing about the E manufacturer so it will need to wait until I've finished those. Still, got two weeks off from tomorrow so it's binge watch season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 20, 2019)

T & P said:


> So... is anyone going to give The Witcher a go?


Halfway through it.  Not very good but really watchable.

There's a wonderfully good line from one of the characters.  "I'm just here for exposition."


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2019)

souljacker said:


> Definitely! Swords, monsters, magic, people saying cunt a lot. Can't wait! Although I've just downloaded Watchmen and also just started that Dutch crime thing about the E manufacturer so it will need to wait until I've finished those. Still, got two weeks off from tomorrow so it's binge watch season.


what's the Dutch tv show about E?


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what's the Dutch tv show about E?



Undercover probably.

Undercover (2019 TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2019)

It’s very good.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah, Undercover. Orang Utan it's ace. Not the greatest and definitely not a patch on Narcos (yet, I'm on ep4) but well worth a watch.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 21, 2019)

T & P said:


> So... is anyone going to give The Witcher a go?


 
Yep i binged it last night and this morning. 
I liked it. Story is told out of order (pulp fiction style) but it doesn't make that obvious so it was a bit confusing in places until i figered that out about 4 episodes in. Story made a lot more sense after i worked that out.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2019)

Don't fuck with cat is not a very festive show

pretty grim stuff and a real story of hunting an internet killer


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Don't fuck with cat is not a very festive show
> 
> pretty grim stuff and a real story of hunting an internet killer


Not going anywhere near that.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2019)

only just watching the first episode of it

friggin crazy stuff and straight up kinda grim


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> only just watching the first episode of it
> 
> friggin crazy stuff and straight up kinda grim


The internet warriors are almost as weird as the cat killer.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2019)

seeming as i remember how the story ended the moment they mentioned his name

I'd say the cat killer was a little crazier


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2019)

Reno said:


> Not going anywhere near that.


double

I find it pretty offensive how they gave it a title that would otherwise make you think it was a funny series of videos of cats scratching people who bothered them or something. Without a bunch of people saying "uh actually this is intensely horrific" I would not have known otherwise.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> double
> 
> I find it pretty offensive how they gave it a title that would otherwise make you think it was a funny series of videos of cats scratching people who bothered them or something. Without a bunch of people saying "uh actually this is intensely horrific" I would not have known otherwise.


It's a reference to a line spoken by one of the protagonists "everyone who uses the internet knows that you don't fuck with cats".


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2019)

Will say its more a case study of how far out someone can attempt to use the internet and Media to make themselves famous

Than here look at video of cats being killed


it pretty friggin out there


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> seeming as i remember how the story ended the moment they mentioned his name
> 
> I'd say the cat killer was a little crazier


Certainly crazier but unsurprisingly the internet weirdos were far more visibly distressed by the cat's deaths then they were the human.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> Certainly crazier but unsurprisingly the internet weirdos were far more visibly distressed by the cat's deaths then they were the human.



it a pretty comman reaction even movie studios and producers know that if you kill the dog as it will give a bigger more negative reaction than a human death


----------



## Reno (Dec 21, 2019)

I‘m totally aware how absurd it is that I can happily watch true crime shows about people getting horribly murdered but not cats but that’s just how it goes. I even find the subject matter of the documentary intriguing but I’m not going there.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2019)

If you're interested in the case but don't want to watch the dox



Spoiler: This gives away the culprit



Google "Luka Magnotta"


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2019)

AFAIAC life is too short to watch utterly depressive real-life documentaries about such unpleasant stuff, whether animal torturers, sex slaves, mass rapists or serial killers.

I made an exception with the Ted Bundy documentary because the onus was on his clearly very intelligent yet devoid of humanity traits rather than on the horror of his crimes.

Hell, I won’t even watch the Brexit film with Benedict Cumberbatch playing Dominic Cummings because the subject matter still upsets me so much, let alone real cases of animal or human torture and killings. Or outrageous miscarriages of justice, like the documentary about the four black guys framed by the cops in New York that everyone is raving about.


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2019)

On a happier note, I agree with moochedit ’s post about The Witcher. The first episode was nothing too exciting though that’s perfectly understandable, but it gets much better right from the second one.


----------



## Chz (Dec 22, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yep i binged it last night and this morning.
> I liked it. Story is told out of order (pulp fiction style) but it doesn't make that obvious so it was a bit confusing in places until i figered that out about 4 episodes in. Story made a lot more sense after i worked that out.


I think the much-maligned Guardian review was spot on - those that like this sort of thing will like it a lot. Probably not for the rest of the crowd though.

I've only seen the first episode. I like it, but I can totally see how it's a raging mess to most viewers. And I'm coming from I know the game lore, though not the novels.


----------



## Reno (Dec 22, 2019)

I already can’t get past the granny wig they put on Henry Cavill, so I’m out.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2019)

I remember one of the videos from the cat documentary being in the Manchester Evening News because of the music being played in the background. No way does it seem that long ago though. Can't seem to search on the MEN website on my laptop to check.

It's a good documentary in the story it tells and how far that progresses from cat videos on the internet.


----------



## marshall (Dec 23, 2019)

Tried The Witcher, but realised I just don't get elves, monsters, and all that malarkey; so am out too. It's like musicals, just don't get people breaking into song as they skip up the street.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 23, 2019)

I've quite enjoyed the witcher so far, its rubbish but entertaining rubbish and theres usually a monster of the week. Oh and I have been enjoying Yennefer's origin story and honestly the bard cracks me up. He reminds me of paul bettany's chaucer character in another high quality fantasy romp, a Knight's Tale.


----------



## marshall (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok cool. Again, I didn't like the bard, maybe it was the whole tone of the thing I didn't like, I did give it almost 4 eps but that was probably down to me testing my latest batch of budder and finding anything moving of interest. Before shaking my head and snapping out of it.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 25, 2019)

really liking Witcher.  HC is good casting. three more episodes left to watch. the girl who plays Ciri looks like one of the women at my work place. I was like, that looks like Fiona.   Then when she told the woman at the refugee camp that her name was Fiona, I had to chuckle.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 26, 2019)

marshall said:


> Tried The Witcher, but realised I just don't get elves, monsters, and all that malarkey; so am out too. It's like musicals, just don't get people breaking into song as they skip up the street.


I don't do fantasy or musicals either. Weird nonsensical genres.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 26, 2019)

Fighting with my Family.

A 'true' story about a girl from Norwich who gets into wrestling.

Pretty predictable story-wise, and occasionally predictable that it's Steven Merchant, but entirely captivating and it's a bit of a gem. 

Strongly recommended, and I detest WWE.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 27, 2019)

Also enjoying the Witcher.  Lots of British character actors acting their socks off in the bit parts really helps, they almost make you believe in all the nonsense going on.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 28, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Fighting with my Family.
> 
> A 'true' story about a girl from Norwich who gets into wrestling.
> 
> ...




Yes agree this is good. I watched it at the flicks.


----------



## andartu384 (Dec 28, 2019)

I love minimalism and  Hasan Minhaj stuff.

Minimalism helped me restructure my brain, and Hasan Minhaj series is pretty informational about the United States and the World as a whole


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2019)

S2 of Lost in Space is now available, and the first two episodes at least have been fairly decent, even though it’s all a bit more of the same from S1.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 28, 2019)

magneze said:


> The Irishman
> My review:



I keep cueing it up and just wander off and do some hoovering or laundry. It just doesn’t hold my attention. Still not got halfway through

ETA de Niro seems to be channelling Popeye


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 28, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> seeming as i remember how the story ended the moment they mentioned his name
> 
> I'd say the cat killer was a little crazier



I made the mistake of googling the dudes name first time I heard it on the show...kind of took the reveal away

Still I find it incredible the people power of the interweb (despite being slight loonspuds)


----------



## kenny g (Dec 28, 2019)

bellaozzydog said:


> I keep cueing it up and just wander off and do some hoovering or laundry. It just doesn’t hold my attention. Still not got halfway through
> 
> ETA de Niro seems to be channelling Popeye



Apparently the whole "true story" side of it is bollocks which rather ruined the effect for me.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2019)

kenny g said:


> Apparently the whole "true story" side of it is bollocks which rather ruined the effect for me.


That would disqualify a lot of great films. It's a drama not a documentary and dramatists who adapt a real life story or characters blend the facts with their own thematic concerns.

Bonnie & Clyde is a key film of the 60s. The real Bonnie & Clyde were a couple of none-too-bright, psychopathic fuck-ups, but the film filtered their story through a lense of the 60s, where they become a couple of proto-counterculture folk heroes. It's a great movie not because it accurately tells the story of two specific individuals, but because it caught the spirit of the times it was made in.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 28, 2019)

Reno said:


> That would disqualify a lot of great films. It's a drama not a documentary and dramatists who adapt a real life story or characters blend the facts with their own thematic concerns.
> 
> Bonnie & Clyde is a key film of the 60s. The real Bonnie & Clyde were a couple of none-too-bright, psychopathic fuck ups, but the film filtered their story through a lense of the late 60s, where they become a couple of proto-counterculture folk heroes. It's a great movie not because it accurately tells the story of two specific individuals, but because caught the spirit of the times it was made in.



I agree in principle but would say that Irishman is not a great movie and appears to be based on bollocks. This spoiler fest of an article has a pretty good breakdown: Scorsese’s Netflix Movie Bets Big on the Confessions of a Mafia “Hitman” Who Made It All Up


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)

I've been enjoying Ash vs Evil Dead


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 28, 2019)

Spymaster Ta for that Undercover recommendation - brilliant! Got 3 eps to go after today’s binge. Totally sucked in from the off


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Spymaster Ta for that Undercover recommendation - brilliant! Got 3 eps to go after today’s binge. Totally sucked in from the off


I knew you'd like that.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 29, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Spymaster Ta for that Undercover recommendation - brilliant! Got 3 eps to go after today’s binge. Totally sucked in from the off


It's on iPlayer at the moment, if it's the series with Sophie Okonedo and Adrian Lester. I'm watching it at the moment, it's really good.


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Dec 29, 2019)

Don't f with cats is amazing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 29, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It's on iPlayer at the moment, if it's the series with Sophie Okonedo and Adrian Lester. I'm watching it at the moment, it's really good.



No, this one - Undercover (TV Series 2019– )         - IMDb

Spymaster S2 coming to Netflix next year


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 29, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No, this one - Undercover (TV Series 2019– )		 - IMDb
> 
> Spymaster S2 coming to Netflix next year


Thanks, I'll check it out. This one is really good too:

BBC iPlayer - Undercover


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2019)

Green Eggs and Ham is good. It's for kids but I enjoyed it.


----------



## girasol (Dec 29, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Fighting with my Family.
> 
> A 'true' story about a girl from Norwich who gets into wrestling.
> 
> ...



Came here to recommend it as a feel good biopic. Along with 'Dolemite is my name', another, excellent and funny, feel good biopic. For those in the mood for that sort of thing.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 30, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It's on iPlayer at the moment, if it's the series with Sophie Okonedo and Adrian Lester. I'm watching it at the moment, it's really good.


It's offensive - it is based on the actual, real life, continuing spycops scandal, and the production team actively sought out the help of victims of long-term undercover police operations to make it realistic, only to make an undercover cop the hero and narrative heart of the story!

Chutzpah-wise it's up there with making the FBI the heroes in _Mississippi Burning_.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone who recommended Better Call Saul earlier in the thread. I’d given it a watch when it first came out but found it plodding and uninteresting, and the voice of the actress who plays Kim Wexler was grating on my nerves.

Came back to it on the back of some of the keen recommendations in this thread and I’m glad I did. Once past series 1 the story starts to pick up and now in series 3 it’s essentially like getting extra episodes of the wonderful Breaking Bad, albeit without Walter or Jesse. Gus and Mike were two of my fav characters from BB anyway, so I’m lapping it all up.

While I’m here on the recommendations thread can I mention Senna?  A biopic style film cut together with archive footage of Brazilian Formula One legend Ayrton Senna, telling the story of his life.  It’s an absorbing and powerful tale with ending you won’t forget, and appeals not only to motor racing fans.  Has been out since 2010, so not a new release, but I’m surprised more people haven’t seen it, as it’s one of the best in its genre.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2019)

There was a quite a bit of discussion about Senna on here when it came out in 2010, there even is a thread for it. Then it got discussed again when the documentary maker’s equally excellent follow-up documentary on Amy Winehouse came out. I believe it’s the most successful British documentary movie ever made.


----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2019)

Not even halfway through yet but The Two Popes is excellent.


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2019)

Finished The Witcher and am pleased to say I found it far better than I’d initially thought it was going to be.

It’s also good to remain yourself regularly that the books this is based on were written pretty much at the same time as the novels GoT is based on, so this is no shameless copycat cash-in attempt.

The CGI creatures weren’t the sharpest at times but I myself don’t give much much of a fuck about that, and actually thought the production values were great overall, in particular the costumes department.

As an aside thought, where have all those actors been all their lives? As someone had already remarked, their acting is pretty damn good but I don’t remember seeing before (let alone be able to name) about 95% of the cast.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 31, 2019)

Reno said:


> There was a quite a bit of discussion about Senna on here when it came out in 2010, there even is a thread for it. Then it got discussed again when the documentary maker’s equally excellent follow-up documentary on Amy Winehouse came out. I believe it’s the most successful British documentary movie ever made.


I work with a Brazilian guy who was a political prisoner under the military junta. He's normally very relaxed and chilled. . . but one day I mentioned the Senna documentary to him
 . . . And he blew up at me. "AYRTON SENNA? AYRTON FUCKING SENNA? THAT FUCKING POSH WANKER?"

It is a good doc, though.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2019)

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## girasol (Jan 1, 2020)

Picked at random and didn't know what to expect, thought it was really good. Never skated in my life! Mid90s... Happy New Year! 

Mid90s (2018) - IMDb


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just binge watched 6 episodes of Ash v Evil Dead - haven’t enjoyed a series like this since Stranger Things.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 2, 2020)

Started Top Boy last night - it is so so grim at times but feels like something I need to watch.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Started Top Boy last night - it is so so grim at times but feels like something I need to watch.



Is good though, but as you say pretty grim at times.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 2, 2020)

Finished the Witcher last night, enjoyed it more and more as the season went on. Probably helped I played the last game, they could definitely explain what's going on a bit more, especially when the time line jumps around.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 2, 2020)

Started watching Messiah.
Only 2 episodes in so...don't tell me how it ends. 



Joking...


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Started Top Boy last night - it is so so grim at times but feels like something I need to watch.


I want to watch this but a bit confused where to start as know it changed channels. Is it all on Netflix or do I need to start elsewhere..?


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 2, 2020)

I just did some reading & learnt that Top Boy is from 2013 but the current episodes on Netflix & Ch4 are new. If I understand it correctly there is a few Top Boy: Summerhouse episodes from 2013 then the 2 new seasons. 
I started with the 2 new seasons.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 2, 2020)

Season 3 of _Occupied_ is out now. You need to watch S1 and S2 first if you haven't already. Norwegian political thriller about a Russian invasion of Norway, resistance, etc. 

Much better than it sounds.


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> I just did some reading & learnt that Top Boy is from 2013 but the current episodes on Netflix & Ch4 are new. If I understand it correctly there is a few Top Boy: Summerhouse episodes from 2013 then the 2 new seasons.
> I started with the 2 new seasons.


Thanks. So if I want to watch it from the start..? Anyone know?


----------



## Supine (Jan 2, 2020)

Sue said:


> Thanks. So if I want to watch it from the start..? Anyone know?



It's worth watching from the beginning. On Netflix I believe.


----------



## magneze (Jan 2, 2020)

Top Boy Summerhouse is the original ch4 s1 and 2

Then there's Top Boy which is the new Netflix s3.


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2020)

magneze said:


> Top Boy Summerhouse is the original ch4 s1 and 2
> 
> Then there's Top Boy which is the new Netflix s3.


Is Top Boy Summerhouse on Ch4 catchup? Thanks.


----------



## magneze (Jan 2, 2020)

Sue said:


> Is Top Boy Summerhouse on Ch4 catchup? Thanks.


It's on Netflix. Not sure about ch4.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm on episode 4 of the Witcher and it's not bad tbh. As other people have said it gets better as it goes on, though it's not all that bad to start with. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with no tolerance for swords and sorcery tosh though.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 2, 2020)

Realised I’m watching Top Boy: Summerhouse.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 2, 2020)

Binged Messiah, really enjoyed it.

The episodes vary in size, last series I noticed doing that was The OA. hah


----------



## iona (Jan 3, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Season 3 of _Occupied_ is out now. You need to watch S1 and S2 first if you haven't already. Norwegian political thriller about a Russian invasion of Norway, resistance, etc.
> 
> Much better than it sounds.



Is this in subtitles?


----------



## Reno (Jan 3, 2020)

iona said:


> Is this in subtitles?


All Foreign language series on Netflix are available in their original language with subtitles. That's what it usually defaults to for me anyway, if not then have a look at your settings.

Many (or possibly all) also have dubs available, which are arse.


----------



## iona (Jan 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> All Foreign language series on Netflix are available in their original language with subtitles. That's what it usually defaults to for me anyway, if not then have a look at your settings.
> 
> Many (or possibly all) also have dubs available, which are arse.



Yeah I just wanted to know if it was just set in Norway or actually in Norwegian (with English subtitles). I tend to watch while doing something else so need to set time aside for foreign language stuff.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2020)

iona said:


> Yeah I just wanted to know if it was just set in Norway or actually in Norwegian (with English subtitles). I tend to watch while doing something else so need to set time aside for foreign language stuff.


It's the latter.

I enjoyed the first series but found the second really hard work, especially after a massive gap, and I stalled somewhere in the middle of it.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 3, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Binged Messiah, really enjoyed it.
> 
> The episodes vary in size, last series I noticed doing that was The OA. hah



Yes, that's the freedom of not being on broadcast media I guess.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I enjoyed the first series but found the second really hard work, especially after a massive gap, and I stalled somewhere in the middle of it.



A couple of people have said that to me. I also ditched the second series half way through but picked it up again to finish it. Series 2 doesn’t have the action of series 1 until the last couple of episodes and from what I’ve seen so far, S3 has even less. Waiting a year between series is a pain too but now that they’re all on there won’t be a problem.


----------



## girasol (Jan 4, 2020)

bimble said:


> Not even halfway through yet but The Two Popes is excellent.



Got round to watching it today - probably one of my favourite movies of 2019 (even though I watched it in 2020 ).  The tears are summoned at unexpectedly touching moments.  I'm an atheist but I grew up in a Catholic country.  Not that it matters, I really don't think it was about Catholicism, anyway.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 4, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Season 3 of _Occupied_ is out now. You need to watch S1 and S2 first if you haven't already. Norwegian political thriller about a Russian invasion of Norway, resistance, etc.
> 
> Much better than it sounds.




I'm lining up all the scandi series and thats one I've bookmarked. 
Finished Deadwind...I love the Finnish language. And dont mind subtitles. 
Started Bordertown yesterday. If anyone is interested do not watch it with English language voiceover...they ruined it. I'm watching it in Finnish with subtitles. Quite slow start but looking forward to more of it. Other series on my list are...
Quicksand
Borderliner
Fallet
Eyewitness


Anyone hear anything about a Young Wallendar series?


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 5, 2020)

Anyone else watching Bordertown? 
I really like the character Kari. 
And the whole thing that he does using memory rooms to finding the killers. 
Pity the series ended...


----------



## keybored (Jan 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Undercover.
> 
> It's a Belgian/Dutch series about undercover cops trying to bust Dutch ecstasy manufacturers and dealers. Fact based drama with similarities to Narcos.
> 
> You'll like this, Mr.Bishie


Cheers for this one, half-way through episode two and I love it.

ETA 



Spoiler



Calling her fucking dog "Khalessi"


----------



## Saffy (Jan 6, 2020)

I watched all of the 3rd series of Anne with an E yesterday. I just love it and I hope they do a 4th series.


----------



## Reno (Jan 6, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I watched all of the 3rd series of Anne with an E yesterday. I just love it and I hope they do a 4th series.


It’s been cancelled. A lot of Netflix series don’t make it beyond season 3.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 6, 2020)

Loved Messiah. Fingers crossed for a season 2.


----------



## MBV (Jan 6, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No, this one - Undercover (TV Series 2019– )         - IMDb
> 
> Spymaster S2 coming to Netflix next year




Thanks Spymaster I really enjoyed Undercover too.


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Binged Messiah, really enjoyed it.
> 
> The episodes vary in size, last series I noticed doing that was The OA. hah



Been watching this - although some scenes seem kinda pointless, it keeps making me want to keep watching.  Mainly for the realistic way it portrays how the modern world would treat a "messiah".  Got 4 episodes left.  It's disconcerting how I keep wishing he's actually who he claims to be 

I don't see "Ruben Brandt, Collector" mentioned on this thread and I really think it deserves a mention.  I've watched it twice now, amazing animation, an ending that keeps you guessing, lots of artistic/cinematic references.  A real visual treat!  Ruben Brandt, Collector (2018) - IMDb


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2020)

I think I’ve watched all the spaceship series on Netflix. Does anyone have any spaceship programmes for me?


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I think I’ve watched all the spaceship series on Netflix. Does anyone have any spaceship programmes for me?



Have you watched The Expanse? (not on Netflix though)


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 7, 2020)

girasol said:


> Have you watched The Expanse? (not on Netflix though)


No, it disappeared off Netflix just as I was about to start it. Is it on Artimus Prime now? I don’t have that.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 7, 2020)

It is on Prime, yes.


----------



## girasol (Jan 7, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> No, it disappeared off Netflix just as I was about to start it. Is it on Artimus Prime now? I don’t have that.



Was it ever on Netflix?  We just downloaded it of interwebs.


----------



## Reno (Jan 7, 2020)

girasol said:


> Was it ever on Netflix?  We just downloaded it of interwebs.


It was on Netflix in the UK when it still was a Syfy series. Syfy cancelled it, then Amazon picked it up for renewal and now Amazon has the rights to it


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Reno (Jan 7, 2020)

That‘s supposed to be her in a steamed vagina, right ?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> That supposed to be her in a steamed vagina, right ?


It's like James Bond with a gun, innit.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2020)

Why is she pulling that Simon Cowell face?


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 7, 2020)

Finished Top Boy - it really gripped my partner & I. Both found it a emotional roller coaster. Struggled to watch more than 2 episodes at a time as it’s heavy going.

reckon I will try ‘don’t fuck with cats’ next - think that’s the name of it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 7, 2020)

'You' - Is very good.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> reckon I will try ‘don’t fuck with cats’ next - think that’s the name of it.


It’s pretty grim. You will see actual footage of cats being tortured and killed. It gets boring too because the main protagonists are dull as fuck internet warriors. I ditched it after 1 episode and Googled the case to find out what happened instead.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It’s pretty grim. You will see actual footage of cats being tortured and killed.


I couldn't believe what I was seeing in those opening scenes. I've wanted to hurt people in the past but that's the first time I ever wanted to torture someone.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 8, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Season 3 of _Occupied_ is out now. You need to watch S1 and S2 first if you haven't already. Norwegian political thriller about a Russian invasion of Norway, resistance, etc.
> 
> Much better than it sounds.




Started this yeaterday. Thanks for the recommendation..I'm enjoying it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 8, 2020)

I finished S2 of Lost in Space and it was way better than S1. For those who didn’t think much of it but didn’t hate I’d recommend giving S2 a go.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2020)

Halfway through _The Witcher_, great to see Shaun Dooley and a few other familiar faces there


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 9, 2020)

Ozark S3 is out on the 27th March - feels like it's been a long wait


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 9, 2020)

I haven't even got round to watching Season 2 yet


----------



## souljacker (Jan 9, 2020)

Just finished watching Messiah and really enjoyed it. It's one of those shows that just zips along like a good thriller should. Definitely looking forward to the next series.


----------



## nick (Jan 10, 2020)

I recommend to Netflix that they give some warning before deciding to pull a series from their platform.
Grimm was one of the few things that all the family liked sufficiently to make it a shared viewing experience - went to continue it from mid series 2 after new year to find it had all vanished


----------



## Reno (Jan 10, 2020)

nick said:


> I recommend to Netflix that they give some warning before deciding to pull a series from their platform.
> Grimm was one of the few things that all the family liked sufficiently to make it a shared viewing experience - went to continue it from mid series 2 after new year to find it had all vanished


They do give some warning:




__





						How to find out if a TV show or movie is leaving Netflix
					

Ways to know if a title is leaving Netflix soon.




					help.netflix.com
				




They also send press releases of what gets added and what leaves and plenty of websites report on it every month so it be googled.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 10, 2020)

Went back to watching some old Archers. Given the amount of rubbish on the site, I don't think I'll be "Netflix for life", somehow.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2020)

nick said:


> I recommend to Netflix that they give some warning before deciding to pull a series from their platform.
> Grimm was one of the few things that all the family liked sufficiently to make it a shared viewing experience - went to continue it from mid series 2 after new year to find it had all vanished


I'm still seething about _Okkupert_ - I watched season 1, then was about to watch season 2 only for them to pull it immediately after advertising it, without any explanation


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm still seething about _Okkupert_ - I watched season 1, then was about to watch season 2 only for them to pull it immediately after advertising it, without any explanation


Season 2 is on there. And season 3.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 10, 2020)

Pissed off that they have Steven Universe seasons 1, 4 and 5, but not 2 and 3. I mean what's the fucking point of that? Season 4 is useless without the preceding two.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 10, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Season 2 is on there. And season 3.



Yes, _now_ they are - that being the point of the above


----------



## dervish (Jan 10, 2020)

Medical Police. Ridiculous, stupid, random and really quite funny. Very short episodes, episodic but one story arc, none of it make very much sense but it doesn't really matter it's hilarious.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Surprised to see only one previous mention for Dolemite is my name. I wasn't sure I'd enjpy it, probably put off by Eddie Murphy if I'm honest....but it's great. Really funny and a proper feel good film.


----------



## cathal marcs (Jan 12, 2020)

girasol said:


> Picked at random and didn't know what to expect, thought it was really good. Never skated in my life! Mid90s... Happy New Year!
> 
> Mid90s (2018) - IMDb



I came across it on a 12 hour flight, I also thought it was good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 16, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Halfway through _The Witcher_, great to see Shaun Dooley and a few other familiar faces there



Finished and enjoyed it thoroughly. It was bugging me who the Dryad leader was... only Josette Simon of Blake's 7!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2020)

Is it just me who's late to Sons of Anarchy? 

I didn't watch it for years because someone told me that there were rapes in it but heard so much about it that I cracked and am now watching the first season. It's very good so far; proper tension, and great plots and characters.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is it just me who's late to Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> I didn't watch it for years because someone told me that there were rapes in it but heard so much about it that I cracked and am now watching the first season. It's very good so far; proper tension, and great plots and characters.



It's gripping and then it loses it for a bit, we started to catch up again when Walter Goggins arrives but have yet to finish it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is it just me who's late to Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> I didn't watch it for years because someone told me that there were rapes in it but heard so much about it that I cracked and am now watching the first season. It's very good so far; proper tension, and great plots and characters.


I watched the first 3 series.

The first is pretty good, the second is OK, the third is fucking amazingly bad. Apparently it then gets better again and the last season's supposed to be good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2020)

the IRA themed season is unforgivable tbf, skip it entirely


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> the IRA themed season is unforgivable tbf, skip it entirely


That's the first one isn't it? Buying guns from the RA, the Mayans try to kill Clay and shoot Eammon in the arse?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> That's the first one isn't it? Buying guns from the RA, the Mayans try to kill Clay and shoot Eammon in the arse?


No, its series 3 shot party in belfast. They put pipes over the theme tune.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> No, its series 3 shot party in belfast. They put pipes over the theme tune.



This I have to see!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is it just me who's late to Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> I didn't watch it for years because someone told me that there were rapes in it but heard so much about it that I cracked and am now watching the first season. It's very good so far; proper tension, and great plots and characters.


I've managed to avoid it completely. I despise everything and anything backpatch related, so I couldn't possibly enjoy it. Grown men playing dress-up and acting hard on Harleys. No thanks.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> the IRA themed season is unforgivable tbf, skip it entirely


It's so, so bad. I watched it all god help me. I don't get why they did it. Was it a tax thing?

eta I don't even think most of it was filmed in Ireland


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is it just me who's late to Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> I didn't watch it for years because someone told me that there were rapes in it but heard so much about it that I cracked and am now watching the first season. It's very good so far; proper tension, and great plots and characters.


Poor man's Sopranos / Breaking Bad 

It is not bad. I liked the characters and some are well acted. It does waver a lot in terms of plot quality as pointed out. Not in any hurry to rewatch any of it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 16, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> the IRA themed season is unforgivable tbf, skip it entirely


One of those things that makes you feel embarassed to be a human being, apparently. Didn't stop the husband of an American (natch) colleague holding forth to me about how he found it really impressive, mind. . .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> It's so, so bad. I watched it all god help me. I don't get why they did it. Was it a tax thing?



me too, no idea if it was some kind of scam, I genuinely think they thought they could do ireland and not fuck it up, US shows have form for it I believe.


> I don't even think most of it was filmed in Ireland


At the time I read that just the outside biking bits and a few others were shot in ireland, the res in america pretending to be ireland with notable differences i foliage colour and light qualities.

I remembered this:




__





						Sons of Anarchy go Ireland. Hilariously
					

Last night I was at a loose end and I sat down and watched the four episode chunk of the third season of Sons of Anarchy  where the gang goe...




					fp-max.blogspot.com
				



sample quote:

"And back to the gun running because it was so front and centre in all of this. The logistical backbone of this whole show is that Russians smuggle weapons into Ireland and the IRA then smuggles them out to California. It just doesn't make any sense. Private ownership of guns in Ireland - either half - is so tightly regulated that if you gathered up all the legally held weapons on both sides of the border, you'd be able to fit them into a single room. Keeping guns out of the hands of subversives has been a core government preoccupation for so many years that there probably isn't another country on earth which it's more difficult to smuggle guns into. It can still be done, but it's crazy hard. And smuggling guns back out would be only slightly less hard. If you wanted to get guns from A to B, running them though Ireland would be the worst way imaginable. And even the idea that the IRA would have some vast surplus of guns they no longer needed and could sell to the US is kind of dumb. The IRA's full arsenal on its best day was only about a thousand weapons. By the end of season one, the SOA had already moved at least that many guns around California. But that's just niggling at the idea of Ireland as a point of origin for gun smuggling, as opposed to a point of delivery. The really idiotic idea is the notion that the US needs to import illegal guns at all. The US is awash with guns. They're as plentiful as cell phones and the US is one of the world's leading manufacturers of firearms. It's one of the few manufacturing areas where the US still has a significant domestic industry to meet domestic demand, though it still imports a lot of weapons from Brazil and China to meet the demand for cheap knockoffs of the domestic product. There's absolutely no need for the SOA to go to the trouble of bringing in guns from Ireland. So I've suffered through all these terrible accents for no good reason."[/quote]


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2020)

The Two Popes. Really engaging.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 16, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Poor man's Sopranos / Breaking Bad
> 
> It is not bad. I liked the characters and some are well acted. It does waver a lot in terms of plot quality as pointed out. Not in any hurry to rewatch any of it.


I only recently finished BB but have never watched even 1 ep of Sopranos - is it worth it?


----------



## rekil (Jan 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> The Two Popes. Really engaging.


Tis but a tissue of lies.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 16, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I only recently finished BB but have never watched even 1 ep of Sopranos - is it worth it?


Best series ever - bar The Wire maybe.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2020)

copliker said:


> Tis but a tissue of lies.


Is it?


----------



## rekil (Jan 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Is it?


Yes and many lies by omission. It's written by the churchill-on-the-tube man after all. The entire issue of systemic child abuse is skirted over, as if Spotlight never happened, and all the flashback scenes ignore the church's alliance with the dictatorship and show Pope Pryce in the best possible light. The part where he goes to his former boss's house to remove books and warn her about Alfredo Astiz is a fabrication. Her sons in law and pregnant daughter had already been abducted (daughter was released after 4 months of torture) and she was a founder of the mothers of the plaza de mayo. She had to trick him into going to the house so he'd remove the books. She was indeed abducted shortly afterwards by Astiz's squad and as the film shows, she winds up dead anyway, so not much use there. There is no such absolution via flashback for Pope Hopkins, the Zarah Leander liking teenage nazi square.

The priest on the bike who avoids capture was called Luis Dourron so that was a curiously correct detail.

Perhaps this got cut for being a bit too off brand.









						Calling Protesters in Chile ‘Dumb,’ Pope Francis Sets Off Uproar (Published 2015)
					

A comment by Francis regarding a Chilean bishop accused of being complicit in clerical sexual abuse has raised doubts about the pope’s commitment to protecting victims.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> “The Osorno community is suffering because it’s dumb,” Pope Francis told a group of tourists on St. Peter’s Square in Vatican City, because it “has let its head be filled with what politicians say, judging a bishop without any proof.”
> 
> “Don’t be led by the nose by the leftists who orchestrated all of this,” the pope said.




Part of the testimony of pope's former boss's daughter here. Worth mentioning since although this should have been of personal interest, he was silent about the role he and his church played until he was compelled to testify in 2010, 33 years after this occurred. And even then he lied by claiming that he didn't find out until 2000 or 1985 that babies born to abducted women who were subsequently murdered were given to regime connected people and that there was a campaign to recover them, a campaign he did not help.



Spoiler









And yes the church knew. 



Spoiler


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2020)

Fucking HELL. Wow. Thanks for the info. Ruined the film for me mind, but my god - had no idea tbh.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2020)

Sex Education is back!!

ETA: The first episode of S2 is brilliant and as good as S1


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 17, 2020)

Started Borderliner. Another Scandi series. Bit slow and a bit disjointed.
Finished Quicksand...really good.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 18, 2020)

The new murder doc about Aaron Hernandez is just terrific.

Three one-hour episodes, well-constructed, compelling and occasionally shocking not only for the crimes but also for the stuff about head trauma in American football.


----------



## Anju (Jan 18, 2020)

Watched Kipo and the age of wonderbeasts yesterday and really enjoyed it. Nice animation and a mixture of funny, touching, trippy and exciting moments. Soundtrack has everything from rock to dubstep, hip hop, house and grime. There were a couple of bits that felt a little contrived but I suppose that's not bad for 10 24 minute episodes. 

Definitely passed the dadnap test. Despite having a couple of drinks and a smoke I stayed awake watching until 01:30.


----------



## starfish (Jan 18, 2020)

dervish said:


> Medical Police. Ridiculous, stupid, random and really quite funny. Very short episodes, episodic but one story arc, none of it make very much sense but it doesn't really matter it's hilarious.


Watched a few episodes last night. Was in pain from laughing so much at the scene where they jump from the window to the mattresses.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 19, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The new murder doc about Aaron Hernandez is just terrific.
> 
> Three one-hour episodes, well-constructed, compelling and occasionally shocking not only for the crimes but also for the stuff about head trauma in American football.



Cheers, watched it last night.  

I thought he was probably affected as much by the domestic abuse he witnessed and the inferred sexual assult, as the head trauma stuff although some of the videos of collisions from football games were like running into a brick wall head first. 

Really interesting though, a very complex young man....and you don't need to know anything about or be interested in American football to watch it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Cheers, watched it last night.
> 
> I thought he was probably affected as much by the domestic abuse he witnessed and the inferred sexual assult, as the head trauma stuff although some of the videos of collisions from football games were like running into a brick wall head first.
> 
> Really interesting though, a very complex young man....and you don't need to know anything about or be interested in American football to watch it.


I had no idea they deliberately targeted the head of opponents, those weren't tackles they were assaults.  But the whole thing, Aaron's story, was crazy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I see _Manhunt: Unabomber _is now on Netflix - I really enjoyed it. The early bits, with Sam Worthington doing the savant genius FBI profiler thing thing, made me think it was going to be really hackneyed and shit. But I was won round. Paul Bettany is superb as Kaczynski, and provides depth and breadth to playing him. And there is so much nuance to his performance that when you get him and Worthington in the same room, what happens between them feels believable; they're both smart, they're both tools, but ultimately (the not completely real person played by) Worthington is wooden and uncomplicated and gets trounced.


I’m enjoying this v much. There’s some extremely decent performances in it - Mr Big and her out of Glee 😎 Most of the other players seem amazing due to their juxtaposition with Sam Worthington’s combo of character and shonky accent/performance  👍🏼


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 19, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Just finished watching Messiah and really enjoyed it. It's one of those shows that just zips along like a good thriller should. Definitely looking forward to the next series.



Started it last night. I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2020)

(this is not an advert)

Just got PureVPN for £12 for a year.

What's good on US netflix?


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Ruined the film for me


I get that a lot. As an awards bait story revolving around an odd couple conflict it works quite well but as for providing an insight into the record and machinations of the vatican it's worthless and at worst highly sinister.

There's a few minutes of pre-infallibility pope's 2010 testimony here with subs where's he's asked about the case of his former boss (Esther Balestrino de Careaga) and his answers are evasive and vague. He didn't even know what year she was abducted. Just shit.



Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> (this is not an advert)
> 
> Just got PureVPN for £12 for a year.
> 
> What's good on US netflix?



Since Netflix has gotten into creating content, it's not really worth going out of your way to get the US version. What's on offer is pretty similar around the world now. There was a time when Netflix only bought content from other studios, when the US version was superior. Now their best content is what they produce themselves and that's available in all territories. There will be some different movies on offer in different countries but then you'll have to get a subscription to the US version too and I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> Since Netflix has gotten into creating content, it's not really worth going out of your way to get the US version. What's on offer is pretty similar around the world now. There was a time when Netflix only bought content from other studios, when the US version was superior. Now their best content is what they produce themselves and that's available in all territories. There will be some different movies on offer in different countries but then you'll have to get a subscription to the US version too and I don't think it's worth it.


Turns out this is pretty much true, yup.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 19, 2020)

New weekly episodes of The Good Place and the most recent series of Its Always Sunny, for anyone into those


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I only recently finished BB but have never watched even 1 ep of Sopranos - is it worth it?


For me Sopranos is one of the best drama series. Certainly a much better watch than Breaking Bad or Sons of Anarchy.

Favourite is The Wire (of course) but Sopranos is right up there.


----------



## T & P (Jan 19, 2020)

blairsh said:


> New weekly episodes of The Good Place and the most recent series of Its Always Sunny, for anyone into those


 Always Sunny was available from today and we’re already half way. Saving the rest for later


----------



## BigTom (Jan 20, 2020)

Ace. That's my day sorted. Surprised netflix didn't push the new iasip at me last night given how often I've watched the existing ones.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 23, 2020)

Avocado wars is a good doccy


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 23, 2020)

David Lynch interrogating a monkey is a fun 17 minutes.









						Watch WHAT DID JACK DO? | Netflix Official Site
					

A detective interrogates a monkey who is suspected of murder.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2020)

Thought Messiah was superb in all respects.


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2020)

Sabrina is back


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2020)

Those wanting brainless horror entertainment could do worse than checking out Death Note (film). It is based on the acclaimed anime series and didn’t get good reviews but it turned out to be a lot better than I’d thought. Certainly entertaining.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 25, 2020)

"Last Breath" about a deep sea diver who gets into trouble is and interesting edge of your seat documentary.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 25, 2020)

I've been lying on the sofa for a month (cheers for the recommendations if any of these are yours from the thread):

Currently watching Ozark - Finished 1st series, just started the second. Really enjoying it; some excellent acting, slow burn plot, some great _well what would *you* do?_ moments. Echoes of the Americans which I also loved. 

Snowpiercer - silly but pretty good - Tilda Swinton clearly decided she was going to be in entirely her own film which adds a bit of the surreal. 

Unbelievable - incredibly well done, brilliantly acted and horrifying and deeply depressing. 

The Sinner Season 2 - not as good as the first one but not bad; I probably won't be back for a season 3.

The Witcher - I'd only heard about it as a game and nearly gave up after the 3rd episode but when I realised it was all arse about face, I thought I'd hang in. I liked it by the end and there were some excellent bits in it. Yennefer is by far the most interesting character. The tone's all weird though. 

Top Boy 1/2/3 - watching the series' back to back is great as you can watch the actors age and progress. 1st 2 series are as excellent as I remember and the 3rd kept the quality up. Interesting seeing how suddenly there was a fuckload more money around to make the 3rd series - quick everyone; to Jamaica! The changing music across the series really charts the times too. It's all open for a 4th series which could be great; it's set up for a Wire plot. 

The Irishman - the best film I've seen in a long time. It stayed with me for ages afterwards; felt like saying goodbye to a whole genre. It felt much more honest than the other Scorsese mob movies in some ways. 'the life' is basically constant paranoia and fear culminating in a violent end or alternatively a lonely, bewildered death, friends murdered, shunned by family, forgotten by everyone else.

You Were Never Really Here - Joaquin Phoenix violently acting the shit out of a fairly pedestrian plot. With a hammer. 

Casting JonBenet - oddly set up but really absorbing doc about a horrendous case. Filmmaker goes to the town where the Death of JonBenét Ramsey - Wikipedia happened. She then pretends to be making a TV movie about the disappearance. Loads of townspeople audition for the roles of er the townspeople at the time plus all the main players - JB's mum/dad/brother etc. Pretty uncomfortable but beautifully made; well worth a watch.

Hyperdrive - ridiculous car programme

Rust Valley Restorers - see above

John Wick 1/2/3 - First one's brilliant obviously; the second one's pretty good as it's the first one but slicker; the 3rd one proves it's a 2 film idea at most. Though the 3rd one does a cool thing in the fight scenes where the viewer's actually inside the fight. Unfortunately they're doing a 4th. 

Destroyer - fell asleep and missed the last half hour; haven't been back to watch the end so it can't have grabbed me that much. 

The King - was alright, passed a couple of hours

I Don't Feel At Home In This World Anymore - great film, tight plot, good script; even Elijah Wood can't fuck it up.

The Revenant - I really enjoyed this first time round but actually the last part is a bit shit. 

Avengement - what does that even mean? Watched this last night; it's not quite as terrible as the title. Not quite. Not far off though. It's a British-made punch up story with a loose plot holding together loads of punch ups. Obviously Craig Facking Fairbrass is in it, as is Nick Facking Moran. Thomas Turgoose is in it. I think it's a vehicle for a martial arts beefcake called Scott Adkins who duffs loads of people up throughout the course of the film. A 4 cans and a spliff film.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> The Irishman went up today





Spymaster said:


> 3.5 hours though.





Orang Utan said:


> 3.5 hours of enjoyment though


At least 2 hours too long. If I wasn't so magnanimous, I'd say it was 3.5 hours too long... because it was. It's about time some of these people retired. I want to remember them for the likes of Goodfellas, not this geriatric nonsense with Zimmer frame wielding hitmen.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> At least 2 hours too long.


Nah, it was a beautifully told story; the pacing was perfect. I could pick holes - Pacino did his thing & the CGI stuff worked but was noticeable enough to be a bit of a distraction early on. It was a very different film to Goodfellas; being a gangster doesn't look quite as much of a laugh in Irishman. 

Pesci actually came out of retirement for it.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 25, 2020)

I haven’t watched it yet, so can’t recommend, but with this thread in mind..








						Coronavirus - worldwide breaking news, discussion, stats, updates and more
					

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-51171035  Bit scary, new virus which seems to have started in China seems very infectious and might be spreading.




					www.urban75.net
				



I’m thinking of watching “Pandemic” on Netflix. The story of the front line fight against an influenza pandemic.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 26, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Snowpiercer - silly but pretty good - Tilda Swinton clearly decided she was going to be in entirely her own film which adds a bit of the surreal.


And apparently that's because she's actually
Veruca Salt off Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 









						Here's How SNOWPIERCER Is a Sequel to WILLY WONKA
					






					nerdist.com


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 26, 2020)

a private war- marie colvin biopic - better than it sounds- rosamund pike is enthralling in it. worth a punt if you have a spare hour and a bit


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 27, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Thought Messiah was superb in all respects.




i wondered how they were going to deal with the idea of a messiah without upsetting everyone, but they got the balance right i feel


----------



## marshall (Jan 27, 2020)

another shout out for Messiah, intriguing, almost perfect timing, watched it in a couple of sessions.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Cheers, watched it last night.
> 
> I thought he was probably affected as much by the domestic abuse he witnessed and the inferred sexual assult, as the head trauma stuff although some of the videos of collisions from football games were like running into a brick wall head first.
> 
> Really interesting though, a very complex young man....and you don't need to know anything about or be interested in American football to watch it.


For a 3 hr documentary about someone id never heard of it was a great watch. At one point you think what a massive privileged twat he was, and by the end your opinion changes. Great tv.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 28, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I watched the first 3 series.
> 
> The first is pretty good, the second is OK, the third is fucking amazingly bad. Apparently it then gets better again and the last season's supposed to be good.


Finished season 6 last night. Season 3 was very poor but it improves again immediately with S4. Apart from the crap production of season 3, I just didn’t get a lot of it and most of the Belfast stuff was clearly filmed in the US. And why can’t they get Irish actors for Irish parts? In fairness, Hunnam’s American accent goes to shit in S6 too and he sounds Irish half the time.

It’s got flaws. Tara’s bullshit pregnancy was stupid and this is another one where thousands of rounds get fired without anyone getting hit unless it suits. And Samcro only numbers about half a dozen blokes. Any rival could take out the whole lot of them with a handgun.

There are a lot of good sub plots though and Jimmy Smits was a good surprise. Season 7 this weekend.


----------



## marshall (Jan 28, 2020)

On the subject of SAMCRO, any thoughts on spin-off Mayans MC? Worth a watch?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Finished second season of Mindhunter, I think its one of the most absorbing series I've watched.


Looks like there may be no third series ‘Mindhunter’ Cast Released From Contracts, Season 3 Put on Hold


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 28, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Finished season 6 last night. Season 3 was very poor but it improves again immediately with S4. Apart from the crap production of season 3, I just didn’t get a lot of it and most of the Belfast stuff was clearly filmed in the US. And why can’t they get Irish actors for Irish parts? In fairness, Hunnam’s American accent goes to shit in S6 too and he sounds Irish half the time.
> 
> It’s got flaws. Tara’s bullshit pregnancy was stupid and this is another one where thousands of rounds get fired without anyone getting hit unless it suits. And Samcro only numbers about half a dozen blokes. Any rival could take out the whole lot of them with a handgun.
> 
> There are a lot of good sub plots though and Jimmy Smits was a good surprise. Season 7 this weekend.


I've just read back through the episode guide to see if I could be arsed jumping back in. I'd forgotten Stephen King turns up in it. And Sonny Barger; though that's probably not as surprising. 

I think I'll wait until I'm _really _desperate for something to watch.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 28, 2020)

Doomsday Preppers.   

These people are insane.  I had to stop watching during episode 3.   They're a danger to themselves and everyone else, and animals. 

One guy, in texas I think, has built a rock-solid house and filled it with everything.  If anything _happens_ then the 6 year old son...his job is to sit _outside_ the front door with a sniper rifle and shoot anyone who approaches whilst other family members patrol the area outside the house at the same time with weapons.  6 years old.

18 episodes, apparently.  Jaw-dropping stuff.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 28, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Doomsday Preppers.
> 
> These people are insane.  I had to stop watching during episode 3.   They're a danger to themselves and everyone else, and animals.
> 
> ...


Texans in 'batshit crazy, gun toting fuckwits' shocker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2020)

Uncut Gems is up there now. Thoroughly recommended. An actual good Adam Sandler movie, but fucking hell it’s a nerve wracking experience


----------



## mango5 (Jan 28, 2020)

AJ and the Queen. Lightweight and entertaining odd couple road trip where almost everyone outshines Rupaul. He's a great drag performer, and there's plenty of that, but his acting is good at best. The kid is fantastic.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 29, 2020)

marshall said:


> On the subject of SAMCRO, any thoughts on spin-off Mayans MC? Worth a watch?


I'll give it a go. Expect it to be more of the same but it only seems to be available as a pay option on Amazon Prime at the moment.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'll give it a go. Expect it to be more of the same but it only seems to be available as a pay option on Amazon Prime at the moment.



Have you seen The Shield? Same universe at SOA and Mayans MC...


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 29, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Have you seen The Shield? Same universe at SOA and Mayans MC...


Not really. I started watching it but dropped out after 1 or 2 episodes. I'll give it a go again at some point as I realise it's highly recommended.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Not really. I started watching it but dropped out after 1 or 2 episodes. I'll give it a go again at some point as I realise it's highly recommended.


I rate the Shield a lot more than SOA


----------



## blairsh (Jan 29, 2020)

The Shield is excellent


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I rate the Shield a lot more than SOA


i prefer soa but there you go


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'll give it a go. Expect it to be more of the same but it only seems to be available as a pay option on Amazon Prime at the moment.


unless you go through iplayer Mayans M.C.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2020)

marshall said:


> On the subject of SAMCRO, any thoughts on spin-off Mayans MC? Worth a watch?


yes, but (as i said to spy) use iplayer


----------



## Reno (Jan 29, 2020)

I found The Shield the most compelling drama series of the previous decade. It never dropped the ball and the ending was perfect.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2020)

Last ever episode of The Good Place our tonight- nearly three times as long as a normal one at just under an hour, and rather poignant and a bit sad but a fitting ending to it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 31, 2020)

Uncut Gems - New York fucking City, baby.


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 1, 2020)

Yea, Uncut Gems.  Sandler acts the cunt suprisingly well, the cunt.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 1, 2020)

OneStrike said:


> Yea, Uncut Gems.  Sandler acts the cunt suprisingly well, the cunt.


Greatest fucking city in the world, baby!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 1, 2020)

mango5 said:


> AJ and the Queen. Lightweight and entertaining odd couple road trip where almost everyone outshines Rupaul. He's a great drag performer, and there's plenty of that, but his acting is good at best. The kid is fantastic.


It's dreadful isn't it but also rather marvellous and I watched it all


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 1, 2020)

I


DexterTCN said:


> Doomsday Preppers.
> 
> These people are insane.  I had to stop watching during episode 3.   They're a danger to themselves and everyone else, and animals.
> 
> ...


 I love a bit of Doomsday Preppers. They are absolutely batshit.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 1, 2020)

Just started Ragnarok. 
⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡
I'll say no more 😎😎


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2020)

I am looking forward to Locke & Key starting next week; looks like mindless entertaining fun, and for what I’ve heard much darker than the Narnia-feel children’s TV series the trailer would at first appear to suggest...


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> I am looking forward to Locke & Key starting next week; looks like mindless entertaining fun, and for what I’ve heard much darker than the Narnia-feel children’s TV series the trailer would at first appear to suggest...




Locke and Key is almost as shit a name as Chip and Pin


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 1, 2020)

Ok.
So I finished series 1 of Ragnarok.
I love scandinavian series and films for the spectacular scenery and lowkey (pun there) acting. 
This has all the amazing scenery. The Big house on the mountain looks real and is like something from Lord of the Rings. 

I hope there is a second series.  I likes this... 
👍


----------



## mango5 (Feb 1, 2020)

The Kirlian Frequency. A dark Argentinian animation about strange small town goings on. alsoknownas recommended it to me ages ago and I'm now enjoying a second watch.


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Locke and Key is almost as shit a name as Chip and Pin


Agree. It’s based on the comic book of the same name so not their fault.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 1, 2020)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> Don't f with cats is amazing.


That was an accidental watch but wow ... I wasn't expecting it to unfold like that!


----------



## T & P (Feb 1, 2020)

Started The Stranger, brand new British thriller-mystery-drama. Well produced, strong cast and the first two episodes have been thoroughly intriguing and engaging. Recommended, based on what I’ve seen so far


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 2, 2020)

Ghibli has made it on to the platform so I am very much indulging


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Uncut Gems - New York fucking City, baby.


Watching now. 

Really disliked it. Sandler acting a poundland Al Pacino. Noisy mess of a film, with no likeable characters and little to no plot.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ghibli has made it on to the platform so I am very much indulging


I am very pleased about this


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> I’m not sure I wanted to know that


I'm rating it non-spoiler given how massively telegraphed it was from the previous episode - just the details were the issue and those are special. (And anyone who didn't watch previous episodes at this point doesn't care.)


----------



## Reno (Feb 2, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm rating it non-spoiler given how massively telegraphed it was from the previous episode - just the details were the issue and those are special. (And anyone who didn't watch previous episodes at this point doesn't care.)


I haven’t seen any of season 4 yet. As this isn’t being shown on Netflix in Germany, I’ve only recently been aware that there has been a season 4 at all, when news about the last episode popped up, which I’ve been careful to avoid. I’ve only just finished torrenting it.

If this was a The Good Place thread, I would have avoided it, but this is a general Netflix thread.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 2, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Watching now.
> 
> Really disliked it. Sandler acting a poundland Al Pacino. Noisy mess of a film, with no likeable characters and little to no plot.


I can't say I liked Sandler's character, but it was a rare case of a film for grown ups.

I'd say there was plenty of plot and tension.

 the old guy Julia Fox's character meets on the helicopter - that's just some random sleazoid, right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> I can't say I liked Sandler's character, but it was a rare case of a film for grown ups.
> 
> I'd say there was plenty of plot and tension.
> 
> the old guy Julia Fox's character meets on the helicopter - that's just some random sleazoid, right?


he's Wayne Diamond, a fashion designer who was big in the 70s and is a bit of a NY Garment District scenester


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> I haven’t seen any of season 4 yet. As this isn’t being shown on Netflix in Germany, I’ve only recently been aware that there has been a season 4 at all, when news about the last episode popped up, which I’ve been careful to avoid. I’ve only just finished torrenting it.
> 
> If this was a The Good Place thread, I would have avoided it, but this is a general Netflix thread.


i will remove it, but there's basically no point in the comment at all now so whatever


----------



## Duckula 3:16 (Feb 2, 2020)

just started stranger things,  I don't usually like children in programs, but everyone is good in in.


it's annoying though, as when I look through the next couple of episodes thumbnails, I can see the missing character from episode one.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 2, 2020)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> it's annoying though, as when I look through the next couple of episodes thumbnails, I can see the missing character from episode one.


Close your eyes as you look through them


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2020)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> just started stranger things,  I don't usually like children in programs, but everyone is good in in.
> 
> 
> it's annoying though, as when I look through the next couple of episodes thumbnails, I can see the missing character from episode one.


Don't do it then.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> unless you go through iplayer Mayans M.C.


Nice one!

Cheers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 2, 2020)

Duckula 3:16 said:


> just started stranger things,  I don't usually like children in programs, but everyone is good in in.
> 
> 
> it's annoying though, as when I look through the next couple of episodes thumbnails, I can see the missing character from episode one.


I didn't like the first two much, can't even remember the second one, but three was quite enjoyable.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 2, 2020)

Dont know if its been mentioned yet, but watched Dream Killer last night about a wrongly convicted American kid who spent years in jail before being released and his family's battle to free him.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> Started The Stranger, brand new British thriller-mystery-drama. Well produced, strong cast and the first two episodes have been thoroughly intriguing and engaging. Recommended, based on what I’ve seen so far



Second that - into ep3, lots of strands, & totally sucked in!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't like the first two much, can't even remember the second one, but three was quite enjoyable.



Weirdo! Best Netflix tele going.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> Started The Stranger, brand new British thriller-mystery-drama. Well produced, strong cast and the first two episodes have been thoroughly intriguing and engaging. Recommended, based on what I’ve seen so far


I've just finished this. Overall it was decent but weak finish, thought first episode was weird in good way and ploughed through it in a few days, enjoyed it, then watched last episode tonight and it was a bit shit


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2020)

We watched Snowpiercer the other night - one of the shittest films I've ever watched. Massive long list of why it's shit but can't be arsed now. Two fucking hours that was.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 3, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I've just finished this. Overall it was decent but weak finish, thought first episode was weird in good way and ploughed through it in a few days, enjoyed it, then watched last episode tonight and it was a bit shit


I thought it was quite good over all - a bit too clever for its own good although not quite clever enough in the end. It set up so many storylines that were intriguing it seemed pretty clear it was going to crash in the end. It was an entertaining watch though and I didn't spot the twist. I could watch Siobhan Finneran do pretty much anything and Dennis Pennis is always good value.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2020)

I correctly guessed from the very first episode who the culprit was going to be simply because 



Spoiler



Shaun Deeley was in it playing a seemly good person, and he almost always gets cast as a baddy/ reptilian character as he's so good at such roles. So I thought 'no way he's not the antagonist here...' 


 But I still enjoyed it overall, even if I agree with others it lost a bit of its jazz in the conclusion.

I found the related side story around Detective Patrick Katz as compelling if not more than the quest to find the missing woman.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, but (as i said to spy) use iplayer


It looks ok so far but I can only understand half of the dialogue, even the English. Having to watch with subtitles which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It looks ok so far but I can only understand half of the dialogue, even the English. Having to watch with subtitles which is a bit annoying.


i found it perfectly comprehensible: try turning up the volume


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 3, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i found it perfectly comprehensible: try turning up the volume


Or perhaps cleaning out my ears. 

Have you finished it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Or perhaps cleaning out my ears.
> 
> Have you finished it?


yes. very much enjoyed it.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 3, 2020)

Only started watching The Derry  Girls.
Really enjoyable 😀


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 3, 2020)

Totoro.   I'd forgotten the intro (as I was moaning about putting the credits at the start).  Just Mei, running, in a loop.

Then I watch the film, _transfixed_ by watching her, the whole film.   It's stunning.  Love her to bits.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 3, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The new murder doc about Aaron Hernandez is just terrific.
> 
> Three one-hour episodes, well-constructed, compelling and occasionally shocking not only for the crimes but also for the stuff about head trauma in American football.


Watched it on your recommendation, given I have no idea who he is and know nothing about American football it was very interesting.

He certainly sounded like someone who's been beaten around the head a bit (conversely could have been the drugs in jail) and looked pretty gormless.

Poor bloke, only 27.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 3, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Only started watching The Derry  Girls.
> Really enjoyable 😀



Darn it. Season 2 isnt there. 
Bummer.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 4, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. very much enjoyed it.


"So much for a little pussy and a quiet night"


----------



## spellbinder (Feb 4, 2020)

Wrong place


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 4, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Darn it. Season 2 isnt there.
> Bummer.


You can get them on the channel 4 app, whatever it's called.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 4, 2020)

All4


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 4, 2020)

Next in Fashion!!!!

If you like a creative knockout show - which I do! - you'll love it

Fashion designers in teams of 2 have 2 days to create a look for a runway show. 1 team is knocked out each show. Presented by Alexa Chung and Tan France who I've just found out is from Doncaster which is my home turf so I love him even more. The boy done well!!

One of the teams is a woman from China and a woman from Korea - I am LOVING their stuff. And there's an Italian guy called Angelo who is just fabulous and I'm GAGGING for his designs! He seems so lovely and so creative.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 4, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> You can get them on the channel 4 app, whatever it's called.



Not sure I can get the channel 4 app here. But thanks


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Second that - into ep3, lots of strands, & totally sucked in!


This.  

I’m on ep7 and loving it.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 5, 2020)

Have finished it now, most excellent.  Ep8 is one of the best pieces of TV I've ever watched.


----------



## Thora (Feb 5, 2020)

Cheer.  What a mad sport.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 6, 2020)

Watching The Pharmacist.
Not exactly what I was expecting but very interesting.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 6, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Watching The Pharmacist.
> Not exactly what I was expecting but very interesting.


I’m planning on starting this today.


----------



## LDC (Feb 6, 2020)

Really enjoying The Spy, and Sacha Baron Cohen is excellent as the main character imo. Based on the true story of Eli Cohen, an Israeli spy in Syria in the '60s.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2020)

keybored said:


> Time: The Kalief Browder Story
> 
> Heartbreaking documentary about a young man wrongfully arrested, then remanded while awaiting trial for 3 years on Riker's Island,  the majority of which he spent in solitary confinement. Unsurprisingly he is very damaged by the time he's freed





MrCurry said:


> I’m sure this will already have been mentioned in this thread, but just want to give a thumbs up to The Staircase, a documentary following the story of a man accused of murdering his wife by pushing her down a staircase. Fascinating, troubling and entertaining way beyond my expectations. The “did he, didn’t he” factor is immense, as the picture seems to change with each episode.
> 
> It’s a series which seems to divide opinion, with as many thinking he was innocent as those who think he’s guilty.


It's pretty profound watching these back to back.  Two people who are given the most diametrically opposed qualities of justice under (supposedly) the same system.  It makes you shudder.  Especially when you consider what they were each detained for.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 7, 2020)

Netflix now let's you turn autoplay of previews and next episodes off




__





						How to turn autoplay previews on or off
					

Choose whether to automatically play previews of TV shows and movies when you browse Netflix.




					help.netflix.com
				




Which is awesome  no more fucking previews playing when I'm browsing.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 7, 2020)

I've finally watched all of Skins. It was good, although the last two of season 7 were a little disappointing.

Now I've started Sex Education. It seems OK but not really grabbing my attention. Is it worth continuing?


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Next in Fashion!!!!
> 
> If you like a creative knockout show - which I do! - you'll love it
> 
> ...


The US version of Project Runway hasn't been quite the same without Tim Gunn, so I may give this a try for my reality fashion fix. I'm just worried because I've read it's all team challenges and those I always find the worst.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> The US version of Project Runway hasn't been quite the same without Tim Gunn, so I may give this a try for my reality fashion fix. I'm just worried because I've read it's all team challenges and those I always find the worst.


I haven't seen Project Runway for aaaaages. Is it even still on UK Netflix? 

It's teams of 2 for the first half of the competition but goes down to individual challenges as it progresses. They are still knocking 2 out per episode so it's racing through the contestants. The show are a bit fast. I would like them to be an hour long but you can't have everything!


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I haven't seen Project Runway for aaaaages. Is it even still on UK Netflix?
> 
> It's teams of 2 for the first half of the competition but goes down to individual challenges as it progresses. They are still knocking 2 out per episode so it's racing through the contestants. The show are a bit fast. I would like them to be an hour long but you can't have everything!


I think they've only ever had the first couple of seasons of Project Runway on Netflix anyway, so I torrent it. Still hanging in there, it's the type of programme I have running in the background


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 7, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Netflix now let's you turn autoplay of previews and next episodes off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!  ❤


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Netflix now let's you turn autoplay of previews and next episodes off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant thank you - I fucking hate those previews.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2020)

I've had 'Safe' on my list for aaaages now, so decided to give it a go last night. Massively addictive binge tv - totally hooked into it. Watched 3 last night and forced ourselves to go to bed after that. Guess what we're watching later?


----------



## Chz (Feb 7, 2020)

dessiato said:


> I've finally watched all of Skins. It was good, although the last two of season 7 were a little disappointing.
> 
> Now I've started Sex Education. It seems OK but not really grabbing my attention. Is it worth continuing?


I'd say if the first few don't grab you then it doesn't really change.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 7, 2020)

Started Stranger Things today, ep1 and ep2 I was a bit meh!  ep3 has caught my attention 

Does it get better?


----------



## blairsh (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Numbers (Feb 7, 2020)

As an aside.  The Stranger Things Secret Cinema has been on in Canning Town the last cpl of months and it's quite cool seeing everyone dressed up for it when you come out of the station the evenings it's on.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 7, 2020)

Finished second series of Ozark. Excellent telly. Second series maybe even better than the first. Proper character development, good story arc so far. Extra bonus that as I'm so late getting on it, I've only got to wait til the end of March for series 3.


----------



## LDC (Feb 7, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Finished second series of Ozark. Excellent telly. Second series maybe even better than the first. Proper character development, good story arc so far. Extra bonus that as I'm so late getting on it, I've only got to wait til the end of March for series 3.



Yeah, I'm looking forward to the next season. Have Homeland and Better Call Saul before then to get me through though.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 7, 2020)

BCS is brilliant.

Years ago my wife and I watched season 1 and 2 and half of season 3 of BB, recently I watched season 3, 4 and 5 of BB, then El Camino, followed by all of BCS and then season 1 and 2 of BB again.  

Perfect.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 7, 2020)

Have yet to watch Ozark or Homeland.

Worth it? (I have a lot of time on my hands)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 7, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Have yet to watch Ozark or Homeland.
> 
> Worth it? (I have a lot of time on my hands)


The first series of Homeland is great. The others....not so much.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 7, 2020)

Ozarks good ,plot moves fast , plenty of character development, lots of twists.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 7, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Have yet to watch Ozark or Homeland.
> 
> Worth it? (I have a lot of time on my hands)


Ozark definitely. I thought the first series of Homeland was good, then it went rapidly downhill. 

Have you seen Americans?


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 7, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I'm looking forward to the next season. Have Homeland and Better Call Saul before then to get me through though.


Still not got round to BCS yet...


----------



## Ted Striker (Feb 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The first series of Homeland is great. The others....not so much.



The latter series, I think 5 or 6, had genuinely some of the best, edge of seat, TV I've ever seen....Before a season finale that was probably up there with the worst/most disappointing.

It also had one of the best characters ever in Peter Quinn.

Homeland got much better once they ditched storylines around Whatshisname. It was 2 different shows in that regard.


----------



## cathal marcs (Feb 7, 2020)

I have just finished watching an Italian series, Luna Nera, about witches in 17th century Italy. Highly recommendable.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi Cathal , have you seen the trailer for Ultras which will be on Netflix Italia in March ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 7, 2020)

Lowry film with Timothy Spalding. 

Really good


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2020)

Locke & Key now available. So far doing what I hoped it would: a good fantasy/ horror entertainment vehicle. That’s our weekend sorted then


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 7, 2020)

Ted Striker said:


> The latter series, I think 5 or 6, had genuinely some of the best, edge of seat, TV I've ever seen....Before a season finale that was probably up there with the worst/most disappointing.
> 
> It also had one of the best characters ever in Peter Quinn.
> 
> Homeland got much better once they ditched storylines around Whatshisname. It was 2 different shows in that regard.


Wow I didn't even know it went up to 6 series. I gave up during the 3rd.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 7, 2020)

blairsh said:


> Yes


So it is. 

Winona Ryder is amazing in this.  

My fav character tho is Hopper, so far anyway (I’m only on (half way in) ep5.


----------



## Chz (Feb 8, 2020)

Numbers said:


> So it is.
> 
> Winona Ryder is amazing in this.
> 
> My fav character tho is Hopper, so far anyway (I’m only on (half way in) ep5.


One of the reasons I struggled through it is that I couldn't stand Ryder's performance. Since I've liked her well enough in the past, I can only assume it's the director to blame for "you must be hysterical to the edge of catatonia in every single scene".


----------



## Numbers (Feb 8, 2020)

It’s her hysteria I like.

Millie Bobby Brown is just incredible, all the actors are. 

I’m about to start the final ep of season 2


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 8, 2020)

Locke and Key. Just binged it and it wasn't three bad.


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Ok.
> So I finished series 1 of Ragnarok.
> I love scandinavian series and films for the spectacular scenery and lowkey (pun there) acting.
> This has all the amazing scenery. The Big house on the mountain looks real and is like something from Lord of the Rings.
> ...


I enjoyed this far more than I thought I would. Slow burning but very watchable and refreshingly free from the kind of cliches you’d expect if it’d been a Hollywood production


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Locke and Key. Just binged it and it wasn't three bad.


I enjoyed it- it did everything I would have expected of the genre and premise. Having said that the finale was perhaps a bit underwhelming compared with the tone of the series earlier on. But still good entertainment.

Apparently fans of the comics have complained this adaptation is a bit too sanitised and vanilla. Iam now curious to check out the comic.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> I enjoyed this far more than I thought I would. Slow burning but very watchable and refreshingly free from the kind of cliches you’d expect if it’d been a Hollywood production




Glad you enjoyed it. 
I hope there will be another series. 🙂


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2020)

Lupa said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.
> I hope there will be another series. 🙂


It was interesting for them to portray Thor-to-be as just about the most socially inadequate and timid kid on earth, and not exactly a looker either - complete opposite to the Marvel universe character.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> It was interesting for them to portray Thor-to-be as just about the most socially inadequate and timid kid on earth, and not exactly a looker either - complete opposite to the Marvel universe character.


True....but it's hard to beat Chris Hemsworth and Led Zeppelin though.


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> True....but it's hard to beat Chris Hemsworth and Led Zeppelin though.


I thought the kid who (clearly) was Loki was very well cast.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> I thought the kid who (clearly) was Loki was very well cast.


Oh yeah.   I enjoyed it.  Missed loads of the references, no doubt.  Can't wait for the next season even though it's 'kinda' by the numbers...the numbers are just written differently.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 10, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> I've just finished this. Overall it was decent but weak finish, thought first episode was weird in good way and ploughed through it in a few days, enjoyed it, then watched last episode tonight and it was a bit shit


We finished this at the weekend. I know what you mean about the ending but it wasn't a total disappointment. The way they work that final twist in, is a bit suspect but it's still worth watching, imo.


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 10, 2020)

I watched the Killer Inside: The Mind Of Aaron Hernandez over the weekend. Recommended by DexterTCN further up the thread. I don't follow American Football but remember him being charged a few years ago and didn't know what happened until I watched the documentary. Err... blimey.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 10, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> True....but it's hard to beat Chris Hemsworth and Led Zeppelin though.



They did a good job though and made a modern Thor rather more plausible...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 10, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh yeah.   I enjoyed it.  Missed loads of the references, no doubt.  Can't wait for the next season even though it's 'kinda' by the numbers...the numbers are just written differently.



The weird dance scene was about the weirdest dance scene I've ever seen..
🤔



Spoiler


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Narcos Mexico season 2 out now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 13, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Narcos Mexico season 2 out now.



As good as the original (Pablo) narcos?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2020)

i've been enjoying ares and shooter


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> As good as the original (Pablo) narcos?


No, but not much is.

Still right up there though. A definite must see for you.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 13, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> As good as the original (Pablo) narcos?



I thought so. There are some fantastic characters in it.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 13, 2020)

Narcos Mexico is fantastic.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 13, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I thought so. There are some fantastic characters in it.


Don Neto was/is my Fav.


----------



## Mation (Feb 16, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Never mind Netflix - my current fave show is Pose on BBC iPlayer.


Watching this on Netflix now. 💖


----------



## mack (Feb 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Narcos Mexico is fantastic.



Found season 2 of NM a bit of a slog to get through, I get that they need to flesh out/embellish the story, but some of the early episodes dragged on.

Still.. looking forward to the rise of El Chapo in the next season.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 18, 2020)

Watched the whole of the Politician yesterday.  Enjoyed it a lot.  Not sure there's really a second series in it, but if it does happen, Bette Midler will make it worth watching.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2020)

ETA: never mind- I posted here yesterday about Deadly Class but it’s not shown on Netflix.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 24, 2020)

Watched The Stranger, it was ok until the last episode, which was terrible.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 24, 2020)

OK . . . Funeral in Berlin. Michael Caine doing the sort of Michael Caine that most readily lends itself to parody. Arguably the best of the Harry Palmer movies?

Spy Game. Robert Redford as the maverick CIA guy, and Brad Pitt as his protege who gets into serious trouble in China. A good ride, if you can overlook the ludicrous ending, with effective passages in Cold War Berlin and '80s Lebanon.



Spoiler: MAJOR spoiler for Spy Game



I had to laugh at the love interest saying she'd been involved in a UK "human rights group" that accidentally killed a Chinese politician's son in a bomb attack.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 24, 2020)

Couple of eps into _The Umbrella Academy_. Someone somewhere described it as _X-Men_ meets Wes Anderson. I get that. As ensemble super dramas go, it's pretty good. Plus, it has Cameron Britton in it, who (chillingly) stole ever scene he was in, as serial killer Ed Kemper, from _Mindhunter_.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2020)

Ragnarok was great. Looks beautiful, scandi landscapes and cold light. Lots of interesting stuff just to do with normal norway life- they have Spar! Alcohol is srs bssns! The seriousness and sensibleness of the schools intervention (misguided, but still). The Jutuls (jotun) amazing rich peoples scandi house (so tasteful they don't even have a TV!). 
The story itself is intriguing, good modern elements to the norse mythos by bringing in eco-crimes. I will watch series 2.


----------



## LDC (Feb 24, 2020)

Just started with 'Pandemic' given the current world situation. Watched the first 2 of 6 episodes. Slightly annoyingly American going on about a tech start up going to solve the flu issue, and the anti-vax hippie they interview is just horrendous, but it's worth a watch overall.


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Couple of eps into _The Umbrella Academy_. Someone somewhere described it as _X-Men_ meets Wes Anderson. I get that. As ensemble super dramas go, it's pretty good. Plus, it has Cameron Britton in it, who (chillingly) stole ever scene he was in, as serial killer Ed Kemper, from _Mindhunter_.


It's very good indeed. It can take a few episodes for some people to get into it, but if you're already enjoying it after the first two you will love the rest.


----------



## Chz (Feb 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> It's very good indeed. It can take a few episodes for some people to get into it, but if you're already enjoying it after the first two you will love the rest.


I was the opposite. I got 4 or 5 in and completely lost interest. It wasn't bad at all, but there's so much stuff to watch, too little time to do it in. And this just wasn't interesting enough.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 25, 2020)

_The Good Wife_ has moved from Amazon to Netflix. Was distraught when we thought we'd lost it, as it's turned out to be much more gripping than expected. It's kind of weird watching it and spotting characters who later turn up in _The Good Fight,_ making their first appearances - (we watched that first) but am thoroughly into it now. Started season 4 last night.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 25, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> _The Good Wife_ has moved from Amazon to Netflix. Was distraught when we thought we'd lost it, as it's turned out to be much more gripping than expected. It's kind of weird watching it and spotting characters who later turn up in _The Good Fight,_ making their first appearances - (we watched that first) but am thoroughly into it now. Started season 4 last night.


If you’re into those you'll probably like _Suits_ as well. Give it a couple of episodes because it looks a bit silly at first but then turns into good drama.

Also check out _Damages_ with Glenn Close. That's really good. I think all the seasons are on All 4.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 25, 2020)

Damages is great.  It was originally on BBC, didn't know it was on All4, thanks


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 25, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Damages is great.  It was originally on BBC, didn't know it was on All4, thanks


All 5 seasons.

Superb show. I'll have forgotten them sufficiently to do them all again soon.


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 25, 2020)

The new season of Narcos Mexico manages to be realistically depressing whilst also being trashy AND not very entertaining.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 25, 2020)

rutabowa said:


> The new season of Narcos Mexico manages to be realistically depressing whilst also being trashy AND not very entertaining.


It gets going a bit after about episode 5. Which is a bit of a shame given that it’s only 10 episodes in total.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 26, 2020)

Don't Fuck with Cats. I begrudgingly watched this real life doco instead of the second episode of Better Call Saul (some people have no taste). Only watched two episodes (of three) but WTF? A remarkable story so far.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2020)

Darkest Hour.

The Churchill thing with Gary Oldman.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2020)

We watched Red Joan. Loved it. Looked it up afterwards and had the entire thing ruined. Tissue of fucking lies  I don't understand why film makers do that, when the real story is actually way more interesting than some bollocky fucking thing they made up.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Watched the first season of ‘I am not ok with this’ - it’s pretty good, think the people behind ‘Stranger Things‘ are involved but it’s set in present day rather than the 80’s.

If you enjoyed ST you may well enjoy this though it’s not of par.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Watched the first season of ‘I am not ok with this’ - it’s pretty good, think the people behind ‘Stranger Things‘ are involved but it’s set in present day rather than the 80’s.
> 
> If you enjoyed ST you may well enjoy this though it’s not of par.


Nothing to do with Stranger Things, it’s by the team behind The End of the Fucking World and like that show it’s based on a graphic novel by Charles Forsman. Tempted to check this out as I loved The End of... and I really like the lead actress Sophia Lillies.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> Nothing to do with Stranger Things, it’s by the team behind The End of the Fucking World and like that show it’s based on a graphic novel by Charles Forsman. Tempted to check this out as I loved The End of... and I really like the lead actress Sophia Lillies.



Looks like it’s a collaboration between the two.









						Netflix has dropped the trailer for 'I Am Not Ok With This' and we are officially hooked
					

Goodbye, social life.




					www.glamourmagazine.co.uk


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Looks like it’s a collaboration between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fifty Shades of Grey is from the people behind Jaws, because both were made by Universal studios. The production company 21Laps is behind several Netflix shows and many movies but creatively that means not a lot. Nearly every time publicity mentions that something is from the same producers, its just a bit of empty hype which allows them to draw a connection to something that is a success.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey is from the people behind Jaws, because both were made by Universal studios. The production company 21Laps is behind several Netflix shows and many movies but creatively that means not a lot. Nearly every time publicity mentions that something is from the same producers, its just a bit of empty hype which allows them to draw a connection to something that is a success.



Ah, gotcha- well it worked on me - but thought is was worthwhile nonetheless.


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2020)

S2 of Altered Carbon is now available.


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Watched the first season of ‘I am not ok with this’ - it’s pretty good, think the people behind ‘Stranger Things‘ are involved but it’s set in present day rather than the 80’s.
> 
> If you enjoyed ST you may well enjoy this though it’s not of par.





Reno said:


> Nothing to do with Stranger Things, it’s by the team behind The End of the Fucking World and like that show it’s based on a graphic novel by Charles Forsman. Tempted to check this out as I loved The End of... and I really like the lead actress Sophia Lillies.


  The first couple of episodes are good though a bit slow and not particularly dramatic story wise, so I was taking it as a passable coming of age teen-targeting programme. But then it got much more interesting story wise with one episode to go.

Regardless of the creators might be, it certainly looks like ‘Stranger Things meets Sex Education’. It amuses me that even it’s set in present day it still screams ‘1980s’  

Brilliant soundtrack as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2020)

s2 of altered carbon is a lot better than s1 in my humble. I still think the Envoy stuff is poorly explained compared to the books but its not a huge issue. Pacing has improved overall, less monologuing thanks to a larger role for allies/friends. Story wise its closest to Woken Furies the books but like srs one not a direct interpretation of the written stories.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> s2 of altered carbon is a lot better than s1 in my humble. I still think the Envoy stuff is poorly explained compared to the books but its not a huge issue. Pacing has improved overall, less monologuing thanks to a larger role for allies/friends. Story wise its closest to Woken Furies the books but like srs one not a direct interpretation of the written stories.


I’m reasonably enjoying S2. TBH I couldn’t engage in comparisons with S1 because I’ve realised how fucked up my memory is, as I could remember almost nothing of S1.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 1, 2020)

Bobby Robson - More than a manager. Really nice documentary about Bobby. Pretty sad at the end to be honest.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 1, 2020)

Season 5 of Better Call Saul. I don’t know why this hasn’t got the same reputation or noise about it as Breaking Bad did. It’s a better show in my opinion.


----------



## dervish (Mar 2, 2020)

I've just started Altered Carbon S1 and it's... ok. Good to know that S2 is better, will persevere


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2020)

We binged I Am Not Okay With This last night. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 2, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We binged I Am Not Okay With This last night. Absolutely loved it.


I also binged this last night and loved it. Shame there is only one series atm.


----------



## Chz (Mar 2, 2020)

It was easy to binge. A couple of the episodes were 16 minutes long before the credits rolled! 
I'm all for quality over quantity, but that's a bit much.

That said, we did enjoy it.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I also binged this last night and loved it. Shame there is only one series atm.


Yeh, there must be another one though eh? The ending, and the fact this was called Season 1  



Chz said:


> It was easy to binge. A couple of the episodes were 16 minutes long before the credits rolled!
> I'm all for quality over quantity, but that's a bit much.
> 
> That said, we did enjoy it.


Were some that short?! Blimey.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 3, 2020)

dervish said:


> I've just started Altered Carbon S1 and it's... ok. Good to know that S2 is better, will persevere


I’m reading the Trilogy by Richard Morgan right now


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 3, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> All 5 seasons.
> 
> Superb show. I'll have forgotten them sufficiently to do them all again soon.


Agreed a very underrated series


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 5, 2020)

The Tale of Princess Kaguya.  Ghibli retelling one of Japan's most ancient stories, so at one point it goes weird for me because I was unaware of the folklore when I watched it.

Stunningly beautiful.  I don't know anything about this stuff but it looks like it's made with pencil and light watercolour painty stuff.     Sometimes looks like The Snowman.

Top class, wonderful, movie-making with an aesthetic based on people, faces, emotion and movement.  I could watch stuff like this all day long.

(one character's name in subtitles is NOT the same as when it's said though))


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 6, 2020)

Anyone recommend a good Anime series on Netflix ?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 6, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Agreed a very underrated series


Isn't it just?

It's right up there with The Good Wife/Fight, Suits, etc, but you hardly ever hear it mentioned.


----------



## Chz (Mar 6, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Anyone recommend a good Anime series on Netflix ?


Animated, rather than anime, but Love, Death and Robots is a great little anthology.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 6, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We binged I Am Not Okay With This last night. Absolutely loved it.





kalidarkone said:


> I also binged this last night and loved it. Shame there is only one series atm.



We loved this, smashed it in one session. Cheers!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Agreed a very underrated series


Ooh, thanks, I'm bookmarking for binge watching if/when I get coronavirus.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 7, 2020)

Girl on the Third Floor.

Shite.  There's a fair few film appearing that are obviously filmed with only one camera...this gem was written, directed and produced by someone who has no skill in any of those things, or acting.


----------



## Reno (Mar 7, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Girl on the Third Floor.
> 
> Shite.  There's a fair few film appearing that are obviously filmed with only one camera...this gem was written, directed and produced by someone who has no skill in any of those things, or acting.


It was shit. You don’t really need more than one camera to shoot a film, if it’s a decent one.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2020)

Season 2 of The Witcher has been delayed as Henry Cavill won't stop doing side-quests.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 9, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The Tale of Princess Kaguya


Good then? 

I (re)watched 'My Neighbor Totoro' recently and was totally captivated by it. 
Since then I have tried a couple more Ghibli films and they have not clicked with me at all.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Good then?
> 
> I (re)watched 'My Neighbor Totoro' recently and was totally captivated by it.
> Since then I have tried a couple more Ghibli films and they have not clicked with me at all.


Absolutely one of the best.


----------



## Reno (Mar 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Good then?
> 
> I (re)watched 'My Neighbor Totoro' recently and was totally captivated by it.
> Since then I have tried a couple more Ghibli films and they have not clicked with me at all.


Have you watched Spirited Away ? Maybe the closest to Totoro, though on a larger scale.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 9, 2020)

Reno said:


> Have you watched Spirited Away ? Maybe the closest to Totoro, though on a larger scale.


That and Princess Mononoke are my favourites from that studio


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’m reasonably enjoying S2. TBH I couldn’t engage in comparisons with S1 because I’ve realised how fucked up my memory is, as I could remember almost nothing of S1.


That’s why I’m going to watch season one again, My usual MO is to wait until a series ends then watch the whole lot 2 episodes a night


----------



## Reno (Mar 9, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> That and Princess Mononoke are my favourites from that studio


Same here, these two and Totoro are my Studio Ghibli faves.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 9, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Girl on the Third Floor.
> 
> Shite.  There's a fair few film appearing that are obviously filmed with only one camera...this gem was written, directed and produced by someone who has no skill in any of those things, or acting.


Bloody awful isn't it? I was transfixed by it's awfulness for a while....then I wasn't...then I needed to see it through to the end. Terrible film.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 9, 2020)

Reno said:


> Same here, these two and Totoro are my Studio Ghibli faves.


My votes are for Totoro then Ponyo then Kiki but that's due to watching them curled up on the sofa with Lil'FA ❤


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 11, 2020)

PONYO PONYO PONYO FROM THE SEEEEEEEA


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2020)

Pony! Ponyo! Ponyo!


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 11, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bloody awful isn't it? I was transfixed by it's awfulness for a while....then I wasn't...then I needed to see it through to the end. Terrible film.


I'm just going to do joinery and decorating...in my bare feet!  Look at my tattoos!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2020)

There’s quite a few Ghibli films missing ain’t there? No Grave Of The Fireflies, though I’m not sure I could cope with a rewatch.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 11, 2020)

Just seen Uncut Gems. Intense to say the least, and Adam Sandler is  really good


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 12, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> There’s quite a few Ghibli films missing ain’t there? No Grave Of The Fireflies, though I’m not sure I could cope with a rewatch.


I watched that a while back, Expecting to have a good cry, I must be getting cold hearted in my old age


----------



## Cid (Mar 12, 2020)

Dirty Money is back... Really liked the first series, not watched any of this one yet.

(for anyone who hasn't watched, documentaries on financial corruption, abuse of power etc)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 12, 2020)

Watching The Stranger atm. It is fucking trash but I’m quite enjoying it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2020)

The Kingdom is back with season 2, ancient korea and zombies


----------



## Reno (Mar 13, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> The Kingdom is back with season 2, ancient korea and zombies


The only zombie media which I mainly watched for the costumes.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)

Look Whose Back. A German comedy film about Hitler coming back to life in modern day Berlin.


----------



## magneze (Mar 13, 2020)

Altered Carbon S2 - better than the first, tighter storytelling - more like the books.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> The only zombie media which I mainly watched for the costumes.


Zombie costume Drama lol


----------



## Chz (Mar 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> The only zombie media which I mainly watched for the costumes.


Just the hats, really.


----------



## Reno (Mar 14, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Zombie costume Drama lol



You may be laughing but that's exactly what it is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes yes YES!!!!!
That's my day sorted.


----------



## Tooter (Mar 14, 2020)

Been watching 'kingdom' series......really good.....zombie action.


----------



## Reno (Mar 14, 2020)

Tooter said:


> Been watching 'kingdom' series......really good.....zombie action.


....and hats !!!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 14, 2020)

magneze said:


> Altered Carbon S2 - better than the first, tighter storytelling - more like the books.


Have you read all 3 books ? Is the second season the second book in the Trilogy or still Altered Carbon as n the first book ?


----------



## magneze (Mar 14, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Have you read all 3 books ? Is the second season the second book in the Trilogy or still Altered Carbon as n the first book ?


I can't quite remember the books tbh. Read them a while ago. I do remember the feel of them though and S2 is much more similar in that respect, if that makes sense.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Have you read all 3 books ? Is the second season the second book in the Trilogy or still Altered Carbon as n the first book ?


this season is a take on Woken Furies, the 3rd book.


----------



## donkyboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Watching Narcos Mexico season 2 at the moment. Liking this show. Love the Spanish language.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 15, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> this season is a take on Woken Furies, the 3rd book.


So, I'm guessing this will be the final season  ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 15, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> So, I'm guessing this will be the final season  ?


not necessarily, the books and the series are different stories (a lot of similarities, same characters, names, places, even some major plot beats. But different stories). The internet speculates that its open for a third season. Maybe Richard Morgan can be persuaded to write for a third season as well.


----------



## campanula (Mar 15, 2020)

Going to have another go at this screen watching lark. I managed Breaking Bad a couple of years ago (with much fast-forwarding). Expecting rabid insomnia and  months of grim clucking (my biggest corona fear) so in need of mindless late night viewing.
Suggestions for the terminally attention challenged. Think films rather than series are best to practice on.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 16, 2020)

Kajaki.

A true story about a group of paras stuck in a minefield in Afghanistan.

It'll definitely take your mind off any current troubles.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 16, 2020)

Binged watched the whole of White Gold the other night.

Two of the guys from In Betweeners star, basically reprising older versions of themselves in a comedy about window salesmen in 1980s Essex. I think it perfectly encapsulates the ‘Loadsa money’ attitude of the time.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 16, 2020)

The 30 best movies on Netflix UK right now
					

Benedict Cumberbatch takes aim at an Oscar



					www.timeout.com


----------



## Cid (Mar 16, 2020)

Has anyone mentioned the hats in Korean zombie costume drama Kingdom?

I've watched a few of the new Dirty Moneys now, good stuff... Bankers are cunts, the former Malaysian Prime-minister is a cunt, Jared Kushner is a massive cunt and gold traders are cunts.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 19, 2020)

Cid said:


> Has anyone mentioned the hats in Korean zombie costume drama Kingdom?
> 
> I've watched a few of the new Dirty Moneys now, good stuff... Bankers are cunts, the former Malaysian Prime-minister is a cunt, Jared Kushner is a massive cunt and gold traders are cunts.


Give it a bash. The first series was largely good but found it hard to give a shit about maple syrup.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Give it a bash. The first series was largely good but found it hard to give a shit about maple syrup.


The second season of The Kingdom is about maple syrup ?


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> The second season of The Kingdom is about maple syrup ?


Dirty money.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2020)

For those in search of short and non-committing entertainment fodder, Bloodride is a horror-comedy anthology miniseries. Rather like Inside No. 9. Nowhere near as good though, but certainly watchable and a good way to kill 25 minutes.

As they’re unrelated they don’t need to be watched in order, so I would suggest starting with Lab Rats, which IMO is the best one and almost in a par with Inside No. 9.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 19, 2020)

Netflix to cut streaming quality in Europe for 30 days
					

The video-streaming giant wants to ease strain on internet service providers.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Just fyi really, probably won't even notice it but if you do and you're wondering what's going on, this is why. Temporary thing for the next month (but will probably be extended).


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

I haven’t watched yet but I’ve been eagerly awaiting the release of the award-winning The Platform. Out today. Will report later 









						The Platform (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

Have just watched it. Not mi d blowing but certainly original and watchable, with an interesting concept and heavy social commentary.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 21, 2020)

Dolemite is my Name - I near didn’t watch this one because everything Eddie Murphy has done this past decade has been absolutely dire but I’m so glad I decided to give it a go. Hilarious from start to finish, a real feel good film and Murphy puts in a stellar performance.

If you’ve found yourself scrolling past this one like I was doing, stop and give it a go you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 21, 2020)

Loved that movie.


----------



## campanula (Mar 21, 2020)

Finally broke my netflix duck (had to re-register). Thanks to sojourner and Mrs Miggins, (my netflix reviewers of choice), I watched ALL of I am not Okay with this. Started on Ozark but not promising since I hate every single character I have, so far, seen. Doubt I will get any further than the first episode.
Kingdom looks like it might float my boat


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 21, 2020)

We did a self-isolated binge on Caliphate today. New Swedish ISIS series. It's been done before but this has 3 or 4 decent story lines going through it which keeps you interested. Good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We did a self-isolated binge on The Caliphate today. New Swedish ISIS series. It's been done before but this has 3 or 4 decent story lines going through it which keeps you interested. Good.


How does it compare with _The State_?


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 21, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> How does it compare with _The State_?


I can't remember what I thought of The State. Similar themes but Caliphate is quite a bit longer and has the Syrian IS plot as well as a parallel bomb thriller going on in Stockholm.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I can't remember what I thought of The State. Similar themes but Caliphate is quite a bit longer and has the Syrian IS plot as well as a parallel bomb thriller going on in Stockholm.


Groovy, I'll give it a spin


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 22, 2020)

The Platform. Existential nightmare in Spanish. Quite grim.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 22, 2020)

I'll suggest everyone wathces Teen Titans.

Honestly it's just what you need.


----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2020)

Nah, it's a bit shit.


----------



## Reno (Mar 22, 2020)

Watched the first three episodes of the 80s set lady wrestling sitcom GLOW, which has been getting a lot of praise, but merely found it ok. Does it get better ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 22, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We did a self-isolated binge on Caliphate today. New Swedish ISIS series. It's been done before but this has 3 or 4 decent story lines going through it which keeps you interested. Good.




Have you seen Undercover?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched the first three episodes of the 80s set lady wrestling sitcom GLOW, which has been getting a lot of praise, but merely found it ok. Does it get better ?


It's so long ago that I watched it I couldn't really say but it's just a TV show...if it hasn't grabbed you by now, move on...


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> The Platform. Existential nightmare in Spanish. Quite grim.



Yea I watched that after reading the Guardian review yesterday. Very grim indeed.


----------



## Cid (Mar 23, 2020)

Tiger King... Documentary, batshit people. Watched to episode 3, but know the story quite well because there was a decent podcast series on the subject(s) (over my dead body, S2).


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 23, 2020)

Do not watch Truth or Dare. Fuck me, I can watch trash horror but sweet Jesus....


----------



## Part-timah (Mar 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched the first three episodes of the 80s set lady wrestling sitcom GLOW, which has been getting a lot of praise, but merely found it ok. Does it get better ?



OK is what it is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2020)

Extra Ordinary
An Irish comedy-horror. Not much horror - it's a supernatural ghosty thing. Slightly rom-com but don't let that put you off. Very funny.


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Extra Ordinary
> An Irish comedy-horror. Not much horror - it's a supernatural ghosty thing. Slightly rom-com but don't let that put you off. Very funny.


Thanks for that! Very amusing light relief, and just what the doctor ordered in times like this


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> Thanks for that! Very amusing light relief, and just what the doctor ordered in times like this


Haunted wheelie bins


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 25, 2020)

Cid said:


> Tiger King... Documentary, batshit people. Watched to episode 3, but know the story quite well because there was a decent podcast series on the subject(s) (over my dead body, S2).


Not usually the thread for memes but...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 25, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> The Platform. Existential nightmare in Spanish. Quite grim.


I liked that. I've been watching a proper load of old shite lately because I just want background noise but I actually took the time to watch that properly. Grim but good grim.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2020)

Finally got round to watching the Death of Stalin. It's not the best thing Armando Ianucci has ever done but it does offer a fresh analysis of how countries cope with significant existential events.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 25, 2020)

dervish said:


> I've just started Altered Carbon S1 and it's... ok. Good to know that S2 is better, will persevere



I have up on S2 tbh, very confusing and largely boring.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 25, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Finally got round to watching the Death of Stalin. It's not the best thing Armando Ianucci has ever done but it does offer a fresh analysis of how countries cope with significant existential events.


I think that film is hysterical. I may be in a minority but I've watched it a few times and it kills me every time.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 26, 2020)

Ultras.

I love a hoolie movie as much as the next manchild but there's very little actual pwopa nawty dust ups in this one. There's not a massive amount of football in it either. The old guard vs the young guns plot is a bit vague and it never really builds to much. I watched it in Italian with English subs so it all sounded cool and fashionable. The locations/fashions are really convincing, the acting is solid to great in some cases. 

It's not up there with_ I.D. _but it's not _White Collar Hooligan 3: Revenge In Rio_ either.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2020)

Finished the Tiger King documentary. There's not a sane character in the whole thing which provides occasional entertainment but it's not as good as some of the other real crime Netflix shows.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 26, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Finished the Tiger King documentary. There's not a sane character in the whole thing which provides occasional entertainment but it's not as good as some of the other real crime Netflix shows.


I watched it... Batshit crazy the lot of them. But they get in cages with tigers. Of course they're Batshit crazy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been watching One Punch Man whch is funny/good if you have any time for anime. They had me at 'he trained so hard he went bald'


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> The Platform. Existential nightmare in Spanish. Quite grim.


Loved it. Very topical!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Finished the Tiger King documentary. There's not a sane character in the whole thing which provides occasional entertainment but it's not as good as some of the other real crime Netflix shows.


Youwhat? It's like a coronavirus of fucknuttery in terms of the exponential growth of lunatic schemes and Shakespearean villains episode-on-episode.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 26, 2020)

Captain Fantastic.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 26, 2020)

New Ozark season starts tomorrow.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 26, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Youwhat? It's like a coronavirus of fucknuttery in terms of the exponential growth of lunatic schemes and Shakespearean villains episode-on-episode.



I just wasn't that satisfied with the ending. Maybe there'll be a second series where the woman who (allegedly) killed her husband gets her comeuppance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 26, 2020)

Another Spanish film - The Occupant
An out of work advertising exec can't come to terms with losing his lifestyle so starts to bother the new occupants of his old apartment.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 26, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Captain Fantastic.


I watched that too recently. I've been meaning to for a while. I thought it was a really lovely film.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched that too recently. I've been meaning to for a while. I thought it was a really lovely film.


Yeh we loved it


----------



## harpo (Mar 27, 2020)

Us too, watched it yesterday.
Rather different and absolutely hilarious. The Brothers Grimsby.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 27, 2020)

Re-watching House of Cards at the moment, as it’s been a couple of years since last time. They actually removed Kevin Spacey’s Name from the cast list which displays when you browse the title in Netflix!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 27, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Re-watching House of Cards at the moment, as it’s been a couple of years since last time. They actually removed Kevin Spacey’s Name from the cast list which displays when you browse the title in Netflix!


They could replace him digitally with a Shrek


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 27, 2020)

It will probably happen at some point in the future. Not shrek, but the face of another popular actor airbrushed over him.  Clearly they decided it was too impractical to refilm the whole thing, but with the way technology advances there will doubtless come a day when it’s not insurmountable to cut him out of it.  I wonder what other titles will be similarly digitally airbrushed one day?


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2020)

We've checked the first few episodes of Freud. It seems to be a bit Marmite reviews-wise, but we've been enjoying it. Some people are clearly not liking the concept of historical drama mixed up with supernatural fiction but I have no beef with that. It is not great by any means but it has its moments. So long as you don't expect anything very clever or engaging, it certainly entertains IMO.


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> It will probably happen at some point in the future. Not shrek, but the face of another popular actor airbrushed over him.  Clearly they decided it was too impractical to refilm the whole thing, but with the way technology advances there will doubtless come a day when it’s not insurmountable to cut him out of it.  I wonder what other titles will be similarly digitally airbrushed one day?


In the future nobody will care about House of Cards or about Kevin Spacey.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> In the future nobody will care about House of Cards or about Kevin Spacey.


Dunno about that , Usual Suspects is one of my fave films and a cult classic . I also liked him in LA Confidential


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Dunno about that , Usual Suspects is one of my fave films and a cult classic . I also liked him in LA Confidential


Those films aren’t all about Kevin Spacey, they are ensemble dramas. While he’s unlikely to make a comeback any time soon, the scandal will fade, especially as for now there are no more criminal proceedings against him (which is not to say that he wasn’t guilty). I also doubt House if Games will be remembered as one of the all time great tv series. So nobody will bother to digitally replace him in the future.

The reason why his scenes got reshot with Christopher Plummer in the Ridley Scott movie was because that was at the hight of when the scandal broke.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> In the future nobody will care about House of Cards or about Kevin Spacey.


The future is now, in my house.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> Those films aren’t all about Kevin Spacey, they are ensemble dramas. While he’s unlikely to make a comeback any time soon, the scandal will fade, especially as for now there are no more criminal proceedings against him (which is not to say that he wasn’t guilty). I also doubt House if Games will be remembered as one of the all time great tv series. So nobody will bother to digitally replace him in the future.
> 
> The reason why his scenes got reshot with Christopher Plummer in the Ridley Scott movie was because that was at the hight of when the scandal broke.


 Can't imagine The Usual Suspects without Spacey tbh , ensemble drama or not.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Can't imagine The Usual Suspects without Spacey tbh , ensemble drama or not.


Agreed he absolutely nailed it as Verbal Kint


----------



## Reno (Mar 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Can't imagine The Usual Suspects without Spacey tbh , ensemble drama or not.


I'm not sure you got the point of what I said. 

When Is said nobody will care about Kevin Spacey, it wasn't his talents as an actor I was talking about but that he's currently out of favour due to allegations of sexual harassment. He now is entirely defined by that and his career is over.  However, I was arguing against that he would be digitally replaced because of that, not that his contributions to the films he was in were of no importance. 

But also, films are not just about one actor, especially when that one actor is part of an ensemble. He was always was best in the films where he wasn't the sole centre of a film. I never liked him in the films which were vehicles for him.


----------



## Cid (Mar 27, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not usually the thread for memes but...
> View attachment 203224



It's so batshit they don't even mention that his country songs aren't actually sung by him (is on podcast).


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 28, 2020)

Cid said:


> It's so batshit they don't even mention that his country songs aren't actually sung by him (is on podcast).



That moment of confusion when you read the above post, thinking we are still discussing Kevin Spacey...!


----------



## BigTom (Mar 28, 2020)

Brooklyn 99 season 6 is now up on netflix.

If you've not seen it, it's a good, mainstream nice comedy, from Michael Shur (The Office US,, Parks and Rec, Good Place). Ideal kind of thing to watch when you just want to switch off.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> New Ozark season starts tomorrow.


and very good it was. One of the things I like about this series is the underlying and almost permanent competiveness between most of the characters particularly  Marty and Wendy which occasionaly and briefy comes to almost a silent and uneasy  acknowledgement of agreement .The management of mistrust.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 28, 2020)

Reno !!!!

Just found a new fashion knock out competition on Amazon Prime - do you have that?

Making the Cut
Heidi Klum and Tim Gunn

Only 2 episodes there today and no idea whether it will be any good yet but its mere existence has brightened my day already  

(Oops wrong thread but....whatever)


----------



## Reno (Mar 28, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Reno !!!!
> 
> Just found a new fashion knock out competition on Amazon Prime - do you have that?
> 
> ...


I read about it. Report back once you’ve watched it, early reports I’ve read haven’t been too enthusiastic. It sounds like a fairly close copy of Project Runway, only the fact that the resulting outfits have to be more commercial, so they can be sold on Amazon. That makes the designs rather boring.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 28, 2020)

Reno said:


> I read about it. Report back once you’ve watched it, early reports I’ve read haven’t been too enthusiastic. It sounds like a fairly close copy of Project Runway, only the fact that the resulting outfits have to be more commercial, so they can be sold on Amazon. That makes the designs rather boring.


It's dreadful....let us never speak of it again


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 28, 2020)

The clothes are indeed deathly dull. They are not even making them themselves. There are annoying vignettes starring Tim and Heidi. It's all very slick.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 28, 2020)

Watched 'The Dictator'. (Sacha Baron Cohen)  I don't think I'd recommend it.. it has it's momemts, but I'm not sure they were worth 90 minutes of my life.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Crip Camp...documentary about the summer camp in America for disabled young people that spawned the disability rights movement. Excellent, a must see.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 29, 2020)

Unorthadox
The story of a young woman leaving an ultra-orthadox Jewish community in New York by flying to Berlin to find her mother.

Sounds mawkish from that description but it's not. "Inspired" by a true story it gives an insight into women's lives in an Hasidic community. I found it fascinating and ultimately quite moving.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 29, 2020)

The new season of Homeland is good, much better than the previous couple. Although Carrie's constant verge of tears, really annoying facial expressions still fuck me off immensely. And I've found her very hard to take seriously since seeing this....


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 29, 2020)

The list of stuff being delayed/postponed across all media is massive.









						List of Movies, TV Shows, Videogames, and Albums Postponed by the Coronavirus
					

Find a frequently updated list of the status of every current and upcoming TV and film project that has been delayed or canceled by the spread of COVID-19.




					www.metacritic.com


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 30, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> The list of stuff being delayed/postponed across all media is massive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant, I've got a shedload of stuff on my to watch/read/listen to list already this will give me a chance to pull up some of the slack


----------



## Reno (Mar 30, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Unorthadox
> The story of a young woman leaving an ultra-orthadox Jewish community in New York by flying to Berlin to find her mother.
> 
> Sounds mawkish from that description but it's not. "Inspired" by a true story it gives an insight into women's lives in an Hasidic community. I found it fascinating and ultimately quite moving.


I watched this last night and the subject matter is interesting but I wished it could have done without all the melodramatic contrivances. It was a German co-production and it feels like a lot of German tv drama, which I generally avoid. I listened to an interview with the woman whose story this was based on a while ago and I’m sure more talented filmmakers could have still made this diverting while not piling on the cliches. 

The thing I enjoyed most about it was seeing a lively Berlin, a place which after over two weeks of shutdown here feels ever more remote.


----------



## girasol (Mar 30, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Thought Messiah was superb in all respects.



It's been cancelled


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2020)

girasol said:


> It's been cancelled


Probably for the best. Felt like a good ending


----------



## T & P (Mar 31, 2020)

I thought Vampires (French miniseries about, er, vampires living in modern day Paris) was going to be utter shit, but it’s actually very watchable, certainly as mindless thrill-packed entertainment goes.

Don’t expect Gatiss and Moffat levels of storytelling, but it is still pretty decent and significantly better than the majority of Netflix’s supernatural catalogue. And with only six episodes lasting just over half hour each it, the pace is fast and it does not drag. Recommended for anyone looking for easy non-committal entertainment.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 31, 2020)

I've been watching The Society.  Quite enjoying the doom and gloom with occasional shagging.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> I thought Vampires (French miniseries about, er, vampires living in modern day Paris) was going to be utter shit, but it’s actually very watchable, certainly as mindless thrill-packed entertainment goes.
> 
> Don’t expect Gatiss and Moffat levels of storytelling


You've sold it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Don’t expect Gatiss and Moffat


I’m in.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Felt like a good ending


Will no doubt be resurrected at some point


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The clothes are indeed deathly dull. They are not even making them themselves. There are annoying vignettes starring Tim and Heidi. It's all very slick.


I quite liked Esther's black cummerbund dress from the first episode, and Ji Won's off-white external seams one from the second. Yes, they had commercial appeal, but I don't think that made them deathly dull, they had some nice details. I don't really like the format though. Heidi's annoying the way she keeps shouting "ONE. MILLION. DOLLARS!!!" and what's with the weird side trip to the Moulin Rouge? And the designers leaving the sewing to unseen seamstresses is weird. On Project Runway, they sometimes work with seamstresses, but it seems to be more working _with_ them, rather than this 'prepare a tech pack' approach. And I felt sorry for Esther, when it transpired the next morning that her seamstress hadn't actually done the sewing. Eek! I was wondering whether that was a deliberate sabotage on the part of the producers, to add some drama? Wondering whether there might be more instances of that in future, or maybe it was just a case of Esther not giving clear enough instructions in her tech pack or whatever? And the less said about Martha the better. I'm on the fence about Sander at the moment, not sure whether he's a genius or annoying as fuck.


----------



## cathal marcs (Apr 2, 2020)

The platform is quite good.
Last night I watched a Turkish film, Miracle in Cell No. 7, it is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## og ogilby (Apr 2, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I watched it... Batshit crazy the lot of them. But they get in cages with tigers. Of course they're Batshit crazy.


It reminds me of Trailer Park Boys with different characters.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 2, 2020)

cathal marcs said:


> The platform is quite good.


I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 3, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Quite enjoying the doom and gloom with occasional shagging.


Coronavirus lockdown thread is over there >>>


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2020)

Me76 said:


> I've been watching The Society.  Quite enjoying the doom and gloom with occasional shagging.


I started it and got through half of it. I enjoyed it well enough and the plot was intriguing but as with so many series these days I feel the nearly-hour-long episodes a drag and the story overstretched to fill up the 10-episode format an overhanging concern.

Unless either the pace is fast or the series and writing extremely good, I tend to encounter a mental brick wall when a series has hour long episodes and is slow burning.


----------



## Cerv (Apr 3, 2020)

jeff_leigh said:


> Have you read all 3 books ? Is the second season the second book in the Trilogy or still Altered Carbon as n the first book ?





DotCommunist said:


> this season is a take on Woken Furies, the 3rd book.


a very loose take on Woken Furies. it feels more like they started with their own story and worked in a few elements of Woken Furies, (plus oddly the name of one character from Broken Angels taken for someone else) rather than starting from WF and adapting that to the screen.
overall I was disappointed.
I suppose it was inevitable after the significant changes in season 1 to Kovac’s back story 

has anyone watched the feature length animation spin off? I gave up quite early because I just couldn’t get into the art style


----------



## Cerv (Apr 3, 2020)

have started watching Nowhere Man
Taiwanese crime drama. stylishly executed, so I’m interested to see where it goes


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 3, 2020)

Series 4 of Money Heist/La Casa De Papel, 8 new episodes.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 3, 2020)

Late to the party I know, but good grief The Kingdom is good eh? Just romped through it, great story, great characters, great acting and, yes, great hats! Oh and a decently different take on zombies. Brilliant!


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Unorthadox
> The story of a young woman leaving an ultra-orthadox Jewish community in New York by flying to Berlin to find her mother.
> 
> Sounds mawkish from that description but it's not. "Inspired" by a true story it gives an insight into women's lives in an Hasidic community. I found it fascinating and ultimately quite moving.



I haven’t watched this yet but would recommend the book by Deborah Feldman which is the inspiration for it. Read it a while ago but was excellent


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 4, 2020)

Goon.

Fighty, violent ice hockey comedy which is actually a well-acted, funny, surprisingly tender and warm-hearted little film. Recommended.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 4, 2020)

Finished Ozark 3 today. Very good. The best series so far.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 4, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Finished Ozark 3 today. Very good. The best series so far.


I've just started S3. I'm enjoying it. It's as good as I've seen for some time.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've just started S3. I'm enjoying it. It's as good as I've seen for some time.


Loved it. It's really well paced. Every episode keeps you wondering how they're going to deal with the shit in the next one. Brilliant characters and great last episode too. I wasn't expecting that, and it sets up series 4 nicely whilst being satisfying enough not to leave you thinking you've been left-short.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Loved it. It's really well paced. Every episode keeps you wondering how they're going to deal with the shit in the next one. Brilliant characters and great last episode too. I wasn't expecting that, and it sets up series 4 nicely whilst being satisfying enough not to leave you thinking you've been left-short.


Ruth is brilliant. I love how Marty and Wendy have flipped roles. It's so far fetched but utterly watchable.
I'm sure there are gonna be plenty of people who will rip it apart, and say "That couldn't possibly have happened, because I've seen gangster films", but they're likely the same people who watched love/hate, and said the same... "Those accents aren't north side enough to be gangsters"... Some people think gangsters have to have a certain accent, or look a certain way...
By the way... Love/hate. If you haven't seen it. It's excellent. Aside from me, it's possibly the best thing that ever came out of Ireland.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

Loving the start of S3 of Ozark. Marty coming back and taking it to a new level.
Hoping Wendy's brother becomes more involved.
Oh, and Helen... Very good.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Hoping Wendy's brother becomes more involved.


Ohhhhh, he does!

By e4 you’ll also want Wendy to die.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ohhhhh, he does!
> 
> By e4 you’ll also want Wendy to die.


I already want her to die


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2020)

New series of Fauda starting on Friday 16th. Time to catch up on the other 2 if you haven't seen them.


----------



## Reno (Apr 5, 2020)

Is it really asking too much not to spoil shows for others here ? I believe I've just glimpsed a major spoiler out of the corner of my eye for a show I’ve just started.

Learn how to use the spoiler code, ffs. One of the two posters I’ve already had on ignore, now it’s both, so no need to get into a discussion justifying being selfish cunts !

I’m really fucking angry now, this is one  the few pleasures left, being stuck alone at home.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> Is it really asking too much not to spoilt shows for others here.


Where are the spoilers?


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve just watched Unorthodox. Based on a memoir from a young orthodox Jewish woman who left her marriage and religious community in Williamsburg, NY. There’s also a short making of.
I really enjoyed it and the lead is brilliant. The background of the community was fascinating.


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Where are the spoilers?


I don’t know the show to know but it looks like Saul Goodman’s post has a spoiler in it.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> Is it really asking too much not to spoil shows for others here. I believe I just glimpsed a major spoiler out of the corner of my eye for a show I’ve just started.
> 
> Learn how to use the spoiler code, ffs. One of the two I’ve already had on ignore now it’s both, so no need to get into a discussion justifying being selfish cunts !
> 
> I’m really fucking angry now, this is one  the few pleasures left being stuck at home.


Stop editing the same post and just tell us which post you’re referring to so the poster can remove it. I doubt it’s been done on purpose.


----------



## Supine (Apr 5, 2020)

Ozark presumably. Annoyed me a bit when I started reading about it.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Looby said:


> I don’t know the show to know but it looks like Saul Goodman’s post has a spoiler in it.


Where? Can you PM me?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Supine said:


> Ozark presumably. Annoyed me a bit when I started reading about it.


Which bit? Only SG and I have posted about it recently and there are no spoilers there.


----------



## Looby (Apr 5, 2020)

Post #5072


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Supine said:


> Ozark presumably. Annoyed me a bit when I started reading about it.


Which bit, ffs?

Why's everyone being so fucking cryptic? Either say what's annoyed you so it can be fixed or shut the fuck up. 

I can't see anything posted that you won't find in any review of the show. It's what happens here with pretty much every recommendation.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Looby said:


> Post #5072


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2020)

*MARTY COMES BACK!*


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> *MARTY COMES BACK!*


HE NEVER GOES ANYWHERE!

If that's it then Reno's just being a prick.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2020)

(Daid Attenborough voice)

"Two weeks into the lockdown, nerves are becoming frayed...the books, film and tv thread becomes a very dangerous place to accidentally walk into"


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> HE NEVER GOES ANYWHERE!
> 
> If that's it then Reno's just being a prick.


pfft...I don't even watch it


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> (Daid Attenborough voice)
> 
> "Two weeks into the lockdown, nerves are becoming frayed...the books, film and tv thread becomes a very dangerous place to accidentally walk into"


Just re read it all. There are no spoilers there. Reno is just doing his usual, puffed-up fuckwit routine.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2020)

I can't see any spoilers tbh


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Just re read it all. There are no spoilers there. Reno is just doing his usual, puffed-up fuckwit routine.


Par for the course.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> Is it really asking too much not to spoil shows for others here ? I believe I've just glimpsed a major spoiler out of the corner of my eye for a show I’ve just started.
> 
> Learn how to use the spoiler code, ffs. One of the two posters I’ve already had on ignore, now it’s both, so no need to get into a discussion justifying being selfish cunts !
> 
> I’m really fucking angry now, this is one  the few pleasures left, being stuck alone at home.


There are no spoilers, you ranting fool.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> By the way... Love/hate. If you haven't seen it. It's excellent. Aside from me, it's possibly the best thing that ever came out of Ireland.



Particularly how it develops so far away from what you think it is at the very beginning. In the final moments, you reflect on it all like Bob Hoskins at the end of _TLGF_.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> There are no spoilers, you ranting fool.


I opened the thread earlier & there's a massive fucking spoiler for Ozark in bold in the middle of the fucking page. (Not aimed @ you btw - I flicked past when I saw it so don't know which bellend posted it).


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 5, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I opened the thread earlier & there's a massive fucking spoiler for Ozark in bold in the middle of the fucking page. (Not aimed @ you btw - I flicked past when I saw it so don't know which bellend posted it).


That isn't a spoiler. There are no spoilers on the page.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Ruth is brilliant.


I have to admit to being a little bit in love with her. She’s fantastic.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 5, 2020)

Spoiler: What's this then?



I'm up to the bit where Marty's just returned from being kidnapped by the Mexicans. Some twat upthread posted 'Marty comes back' or something. How's that not a spoiler? Not looking for a row by the way. This thread's always going to be a bit of a pain for spoilers I guess. Some people guzzle their series, some don't.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 5, 2020)

Three Identical Strangers - decent documentary with a twist..



Spoiler: Spoiler



about twin studies and dodgy research


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 5, 2020)

Finished  Ozark today. Just found Jason Bateman's look at the floor and same expression a little bit too much.
You're allowed to move your facial muscles Jason!

Ruth is the best thing in it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 5, 2020)

Been watching Sunderland till I die.



Spoiler: Spoiler



They are still shite!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2020)

Ponyutd said:


> Finished  Ozark today. Just found Jason Bateman's look at the floor and same expression a little bit too much.
> You're allowed to move your facial muscles Jason!
> 
> Ruth is the best thing in it.


He doesnt do much more than that in Game Night either and thats a comedy


----------



## Shirl (Apr 6, 2020)

Ruth, Wyatt and Darlene are the only reason I watch Ozark. I really dislike all the other characters, even the kids are awful.
I know Darlene has her faults, understatement I know, but she is what she is and makes me laugh at times.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 6, 2020)

Shirl said:


> Ruth, Wyatt and Darlene are the only reason I watch Ozark. I really dislike all the other characters, even the kids are awful.
> I know Darlene has her faults, understatement I know, but she is what she is and makes me laugh at times.


Ruth is the star of the show but the actress who plays Helen is great as the 'stone-cold evil baddie'


----------



## Dragnet (Apr 6, 2020)

The 4th series of Kim's Convenience has just been added - excellent Canadian comedy about a convenience store-owning Korean family. Light-hearted but with some genuinely quite emotional moments; highly recommended.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2020)

Looby said:


> I’ve just watched Unorthodox. Based on a memoir from a young orthodox Jewish woman who left her marriage and religious community in Williamsburg, NY. There’s also a short making of.
> I really enjoyed it and the lead is brilliant. The background of the community was fascinating.



Second this. Just watched all 4 episodes and the making of.  The storyline felt a bit rushed but otherwise I really liked it. The lead as you say was excellent and it was a good insight into the rituals of a community that doesn't seem to get covered.

I noticed there's a documentary on Netflix...One of us, also about people who've left the community so I'll check that out aswell.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Second this. Just watched all 4 episodes and the making of.  The storyline felt a bit rushed but otherwise I really liked it. The lead as you say was excellent and it was a good insight into the rituals of a community that doesn't seem to get covered.
> 
> I noticed there's a documentary on Netflix...One of us, also about people who've left the community so I'll check that out aswell.



The documentary is really good but not an easy watch


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 8, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The documentary is really good but not an easy watch



Yea watched it this morning. Very interesting, very fucked up.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 9, 2020)

And Breathe Normally - 2018 Icelandic drama film directed by Ísold Uggadóttir 

I enjoyed this, some minor contrived plot lines, but overall a good look at the issues of asylum, in work poverty, conflicted postitions (asylum vs border security), poor housing/homelessness etc, but not in a preachy/depressing way, instead lighthearted and with warmth.




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Lara is a struggling single mother. She has maxed her credit cards, lost her apartment, and is living in her automobile with her six-year-old son, Eldar. She takes a job as a border security trainee with the Reykjanesbær airport police, on the Reykjanes Peninsula. Adja, a traveler from Guinea-Bissau whose girlfriend was killed for being a lesbian, is trying to escape from her country's persecution of homosexuals by seeking asylum in Canada.











						And Breathe Normally - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Loved it. It's really well paced. Every episode keeps you wondering how they're going to deal with the shit in the next one. Brilliant characters and great last episode too. I wasn't expecting that, and it sets up series 4 nicely whilst being satisfying enough not to leave you thinking you've been left-short.


Finished S3. Excellent throughout with a perfect ending.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2020)

Faces Places... documentary following Agnes Varda and JR (the muralist not Larry hagman) as they go around France in his very cool truck taking pictures of French workers. It's a nice comfort watch. She seemed a like a really wonderful human being and they make a great pairing.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 9, 2020)

Watched The Platform last night. Fascinating concept and incredibly dark film, yet with touches of humour and humanity splattered throughout.

The ending didn’t really give me the pay off I was expecting. I don’t normally mind films that have an ‘open to interpretation’ ending but I really wanted this one to have some sort of closure. I would definitely recommend this one though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ruth is the star of the show but the actress who plays Helen is great as the 'stone-cold evil baddie'


There’s some excellent characterisation. Wendy, utterly unlikeable though she is, is brilliantly played. 

It has its daft and far fetched storylines, but it’s way better than Breaking Bad.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 9, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> It has its daft and far fetched storylines, but it’s way better than Breaking Bad.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Finished S3. Excellent throughout with a perfect ending.


I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be any mention of Money Heist (La Casa de Papel) on here. Spanish bank robbery series. 

Totally OTT and far fetched but superb fun and great characters.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be any mention of Money Heist (La Casa de Papel) on here. Spanish bank robbery series.
> 
> Totally OTT and far fetched but superb fun and great characters.


I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 9, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.


If you liked Ozark and don’t mind subtitles, definitely give it a go.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Apr 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be any mention of Money Heist (La Casa de Papel) on here. Spanish bank robbery series.
> 
> Totally OTT and far fetched but superb fun and great characters.



I did last Friday, love it.


----------



## InfoBurner (Apr 11, 2020)

Anyone seen The Platform yet? Can't stop thinking about it. The allegory ain't subtle but it zeitgeists our current weirdness . Great performances. Great symbols.


----------



## LDC (Apr 11, 2020)

Probably been mentioned already, but I'm half way through 'Undercover' which is a Belgium (?) production about cops infiltrating a drugs gang. Really excellent, but only one season of it sadly.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Probably been mentioned already, but I'm half way through 'Undercover' which is a Belgium (?) production about cops infiltrating a drugs gang. Really excellent, but only one season of it sadly.


It's Dutch language but a Dutch/Belgian co-production. 

Brilliant.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2020)

InfoBurner said:


> Anyone seen The Platform yet? Can't stop thinking about it. The allegory ain't subtle but it zeitgeists our current weirdness . Great performances. Great symbols.


It’s very watchable indeed, several reports from a number of us upthread, pretty much all positive. Definitely worth a watch for those reading this who haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 12, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Youwhat? It's like a coronavirus of fucknuttery in terms of the exponential growth of lunatic schemes and Shakespearean villains episode-on-episode.



I finally got talked into watching this by the missus despite me really not wanting to. So glad I did. It's a really well put together documentary and you describe it perfectly


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm sure Tiger King's been mentioned. I'm only just catching up. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Reno (Apr 12, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I'm sure Tiger King's been mentioned. I'm only just catching up. Fucking hilarious.


Only managed one episode and I found it irritating. Netflix certainly found a niche with this "investigative documentary as freak show" shtick. I already thought the first episode was overstretched and I’m certain like most of these things it runs on too long. Worst of all, it skims over the severe animal abuse aspect to focus on the antics of the featured eccentrics and the true crime aspect. The most shocking thing about this case isn’t the wacky characters, but that in the US, as with the lack of gun control, there are no or few restrictions on keeping wild animals.









						What “Tiger King” didn’t reveal: Animal abuse and an extensive network of breeding and selling tigers led by Joe Exotic and “Doc” Antle
					

The Humane Society of the United States investigated and reported these characters beginning in 2011; never before released undercover footage shows more of what really goes on behind the scenes.




					www.humanesociety.org
				












						A zoologist's view of Tiger King: a crass exposé that could do some good
					

The smash-hit documentary lets the murder-mystery take centre stage. But it also cunningly conceals a powerful message about the cruelty of small-scale zoos




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 12, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I'm sure Tiger King's been mentioned. I'm only just catching up. Fucking hilarious.



Ah yes, not clear from my post above but that's what we were talking about. It doesn't stay hilarious exactly. Enjoy


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> It’s very watchable indeed, several reports from a number of us upthread, pretty much all positive. Definitely worth a watch for those reading this who haven’t seen it yet.


It starts off going all the way to eleven, then doubles down, fires up the flux capacitor, engages warp drive, and smashes through an entire flight of star gates


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> Only managed one episode and I found it irritating. Netflix certainly found a niche with this "investigative documentary as freak show" shtick. I already thought the first episode was overstretched and I’m certain like most of these things it runs on too long. Worst of all, it skims over the severe animal abuse aspect to focus on the antics of the featured eccentrics and the true crime aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second episode it turns truly mental. I'd recommend you revisit!


----------



## Petcha (Apr 12, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah yes, not clear from my post above but that's what we were talking about. It doesn't stay hilarious exactly. Enjoy



Yes I can see there's some very dark shit coming. So far I'm only up to the harems and modern slavery.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Yes I can see there's some very dark shit coming. So far I'm only up to the harems and modern slavery.


Two-sevenths. You are but TWO-SEVENTHS along this particular river searching for Kurtz


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 13, 2020)

I turned Tiger King off after 2/3 of first episode then people get suggesting I watch it so I went back & it was by episode 2 there started to be more of a story. It’s a lot to take in, fascinating because it’s real. I watched the interview episode this morning too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Probably been mentioned already, but I'm half way through 'Undercover' which is a Belgium (?) production about cops infiltrating a drugs gang. Really excellent, but only one season of it sadly.



One part of the show I particularly liked were Ferry's clothes. He's got some cracking outfits


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 13, 2020)

Watching ‘Dead To Me’ - just what I needed. Reminds me of ‘Big Little Lies’.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be any mention of Money Heist (La Casa de Papel) on here. Spanish bank robbery series.
> 
> Totally OTT and far fetched but superb fun and great characters.




its doing my head in - it never clicked with me but the family gorge on it - it seems to be all the time


----------



## T & P (Apr 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be any mention of Money Heist (La Casa de Papel) on here. Spanish bank robbery series.
> 
> Totally OTT and far fetched but superb fun and great characters.


Massive in Spain and indeed overseas. I watched all but the last episode of S1, and thoroughly enjoying it so far.

The missus doesn’t speak Spanish and has limited patience for subtitles attention-wise, so I’ve been watching it by myself, which limits the available window to catch up on it. Also, like most other excellent but slow-paced series, I need to be in the right frame of mind to put it on. Very similar to the likes of Better Call Saul, which I bloody love but haven't got round to start watching S5 yet.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> Massive in Spain and indeed overseas. I watched all but one of S1 episodes and thoroughly enjoyed it so far.
> 
> The missus doesn’t speak Spanish and has limited patience for subtitles attention-wise, so I’ve been watching it by myself, which limits the available window to catch up on it. Also, like most other excellent but slow-paced series, Ineed to be in the right frame of mind to put it on. Very similar to the likes of Better Call Saul, which I bloody love but haven't got round to start watching S5 yet.


There's a "making of" type documentary after the final episode of series 4. I was actually surprised to learn that it was actually a flop in Spain after the first series and only took off there after it got picked up by Netflix and became popular internationally. Then it rocketed in Spain and the cast achieved pop star fame getting chased down streets and mobbed at events


----------



## Cloo (Apr 15, 2020)

Money Heist is on my list.

I'm enjoying 'Explained' - bite-sized documentaries (15-20 mins each). Ideal if, like me, you want something informative, don't have much time to watch telly because of everyone else floating around the house and not all that much patience for long stuff anyway. Fills in gaps nicely.


----------



## Reno (Apr 16, 2020)

Watched all three seasons of Ozark over the last couple of weeks. What was a good series for the first two seasons finally becomes a great one in the third. The last few episodes were incredibly tense. It was a good move to shift the attention from Jason Bateman to Laura Linney, one if the best American actresses working. The way she shifts back and forth from beacon of the community and loving mother to being absolutely ruthless is fantastic. Having a female anti-hero steering the plot also distinguishes this from the many male led anti-hero led series.

The main plot line of season 3, where Wendy‘s volatile younger brother returns to cause trouble, strongly reminded me of Linney‘s best film (and a favourite film of mine) You Can Count On Me. That was the break out film for Mark Ruffalo in the brother-role but "Not Keanu Reeves" here was very good too.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 16, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched all three seasons of Ozark over the last couple of weeks. What was a good series for the first two seasons finally becomes a great one in the third. The last few episodes were incredibly tense. It was a good move to shift the attention from Jason Bateman to Laura Linney, one if the best American actresses working. The way she shifts back and forth from beacon of the community and loving mother to being absolutely ruthless is fantastic. Having a female anti-hero steering the plot also distinguishes this from the many male led anti-hero led series.
> 
> The main plot line of season 3, where Wendy‘s volatile younger brother returns to cause trouble, strongly reminded me of Linney‘s best film (and a favourite film of mine) You Can Count On Me. That was the break out film for Mark Ruffalo in the brother-role but "Not Keanu Reeves" here was very good too.


So you throw an abusive paddy at other posters for Ozark spoilers and then post this, which contains _at least _two far bigger ones.

I think an apology is in order.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 16, 2020)

Sunderland til I die.

Documentary about the struggling Sunderland football club. There's two series and you don't need to be a Sunderland fan to enjoy it. In fact, Sunderland fans might find it too tense to watch. I found it really engaging


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 16, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched all three seasons of Ozark over the last couple of weeks. What was a good series for the first two seasons finally becomes a great one in the third. The last few episodes were incredibly tense. It was a good move to shift the attention from Jason Bateman to Laura Linney, one if the best American actresses working. The way she shifts back and forth from beacon of the community and loving mother to being absolutely ruthless is fantastic. Having a female anti-hero steering the plot also distinguishes this from the many male led anti-hero led series.
> 
> The main plot line of season 3, where Wendy‘s volatile younger brother returns to cause trouble, strongly reminded me of Linney‘s best film (and a favourite film of mine) You Can Count On Me. That was the break out film for Mark Ruffalo in the brother-role but "Not Keanu Reeves" here was very good too.





Reno said:


> Is it really asking too much not to spoil shows for others here?
> selfish cunt !


.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 16, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> I turned Tiger King off after 2/3 of first episode then people get suggesting I watch it so I went back & it was by episode 2 there started to be more of a story. It’s a lot to take in, fascinating because it’s real. I watched the interview episode this morning too.


Yes on son's recommendation I watched nearly all of Tiger King and to say it was surprising doesn't really cover it.I was really struggling to find one likeable individual in the whole saga.(Maybe the keeper that lost an arm in the tiger's cage and was apparently unphased)?
 There were not too many details given regarding Joe Exotic's trial but such indications as were given suggest that justice may have miscarried somewhat!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 16, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> There were not too many details given regarding Joe Exotic's trial but such indications as were given suggest that justice may have miscarried somewhat!


I'm sure he was guilty of offing tigers but I reckon he was well and truly stitched up for the rest. 
There were some proper nasty individuals involved in that, but who would have thunk that people who keep tigers in cages could possibly be nasty.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 17, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm sure he was guilty of offing tigers but I reckon he was well and truly stitched up for the rest.
> There were some proper nasty individuals involved in that, but who would have thunk that people who keep tigers in cages could possibly be nasty.


Could be wrong but I thought they were suggesting that the offing tigers thing and the Conspiracy to murder thing formed part of the same indictment ??and then there was the entrapment thing and the informers as prosecution witnesses things on top of that?But otherwise its hard to have much sympathy with the fellow I quite agree.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> Could be wrong but I thought they were suggesting that the offing tigers thing and the Conspiracy to murder thing formed part of the same indictment ??and then there was the entrapment thing and the informers as prosecution witnesses things on top of that?But otherwise its hard to have much sympathy with the fellow I quite agree.





Spoiler: Might need a spoiler tag



They lumped all the charges together to make sure they stuck. I mean if he's capable of offing tigers, then he's surely capable of everything else, right?
I doubt he was guilty of the conspiracy thing, although I'm sure he probably said "yeah, let's fucking do it", but I strongly doubt he's guilty of being very bright, and definitely guilty of being a gullible fuckwit... but guilty or not, he was definitely stitched up.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 17, 2020)

I am sure that is why they did it Saul but that's not cricket so far as I am aware.Probably so broke by then that he was relying on the "public defender"


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> I am sure that is why they did it Saul but that's not cricket so far as I am aware.Probably so broke by then that he was relying on the "public defender"





Spoiler: Another... probably



It's the furthest thing from cricket imaginable. The prosecuter even said they didn't have enough evidence to convict him, that's why they lumped it in with the tiger culling, because anyone that can kill a tiger is surely capable of anything.
I actually felt sorry for the guy, despite his obvious flaws.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Apr 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> So you threw an abusive paddy at other posters for Ozark spoilers and then post this, which contains _at least two_ far bigger ones.
> 
> I think an apology is in order.


Did you notice how his hissy fit about a non-spoiler garnered lots of support, while your criticism of his actual multiple spoilers didn't?


----------



## Reno (Apr 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> So you throw an abusive paddy at other posters for Ozark spoilers and then post this, which contains _at least _two far bigger ones.
> 
> I think an apology is in order.


I misunderstood something, it wasn't a spoiler and I do apologise. However, it's never wrong to call Saul Goodman a cunt as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## paul mckenna (Apr 17, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> Yes on son's recommendation I watched nearly all of Tiger King and to say it was surprising doesn't really cover it.I was really struggling to find one likeable individual in the whole saga.(Maybe the keeper that lost an arm in the tiger's cage and was apparently unphased)?
> There were not too many details given regarding Joe Exotic's trial but such indications as were given suggest that justice may have miscarried somewhat!


That camcorder scene where she loses an arm is staged AF


----------



## 8115 (Apr 17, 2020)

The Death of Stalin is on Netflix, it's very good so far.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm also really enjoying a series about Chinese food called Flavourful Origins (great title which probably favoured a close translation over fluency).


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2020)

Binged the entire two series of Shtisel over the past couple of days. There better be a third series and they better put it on Netflix because it was a wholly unsatisfying ending otherwise.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Apr 17, 2020)

Netflix normally shit for films but I watched one called blue ruin tonight which was decent


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2020)

8115 said:


> The Death of Stalin is on Netflix, it's very good so far.


I love that film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Netflix normally shit for films but I watched one called blue ruin tonight which was decent


I remember seeing that at the pictures when it came out. Good stuff.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2020)

Not really pertinent to the thread but I wanted to put this somewhere where there are people who know about films.

Lockdown Saturday...9.50am....I've just put on an old episode of ITVs Marple to find that this episode - Nemesis - is directed by Nicolas Winding Refn.

I'm not quite sure what to expect from dear old Miss Marple!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2020)

It's got REG in it as well. Always a pleasure 

And Arthur Daley!
And Mike Baldwin!

Oh what a treat


----------



## izz (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like a recommendation please Urbles, I'm looking for a film, visually beautiful, something like the LOTR or Harry Potter films, a plot would be good and preferably something without gunshots, screaming, blood, gore, train crashes, screaming, blood, car crashes, aeroplane crashes or guns.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

izz said:


> I'd like a recommendation please Urbles, I'm looking for a film, visually beautiful, something like the LOTR or Harry Potter films, a plot would be good and preferably something without gunshots, screaming, blood, gore, train crashes, screaming, blood, car crashes, aeroplane crashes or guns.


Out of Africa
Stealing Beauty
English Patient
Passage to India

Edit> Sorry. Just realised this is the Netflix thread.


----------



## izz (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Out of Africa
> Stealing Beauty
> English Patient
> Passage to India


Interesting thank you - I think I've seen all but Stealing Beauty so may see that one out,


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

izz said:


> I'd like a recommendation please Urbles, I'm looking for a film, visually beautiful, something like the LOTR or Harry Potter films, a plot would be good and preferably something without gunshots, screaming, blood, gore, train crashes, screaming, blood, car crashes, aeroplane crashes or guns.


The titles you are quoting in combination with the attributes you mention below may not be be doable. As for train crashes, gore and screaming, I highly recommend Train to Busan.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

izz said:


> Interesting thank you - I think I've seen all but Stealing Beauty so may see that one out,


Not on Netflix unfortunately.


----------



## izz (Apr 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> The titles you are quoting in combination with the attributes you mention below may not be be doable. As for train crashes, gore and screaming, I highly recommend Train to Busan.


Not for me then I'm afraid


----------



## izz (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Not on Netflix unfortunately.


Still may be reachable


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

izz said:


> Not for me then I'm afraid


I read “without” as “with“, sorry 

Have you seen Roma ? Not fantasy, but visually stunning and a great movie.

I haven’t seen Locke & Key and it’s a series, but it may scratch that YA fantasy itch.


----------



## izz (Apr 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> I read “without” as “with“, sorry
> 
> Have you seen Roma ? Not fantasy, but visually stunning and a great movie.
> 
> I haven’t seen Locke & Key, but it may scratch that YA fantasy itch.


I have seen Roma thank you but not Locke & Key and I'll look out for it


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

A Series of Unfortunate Events is another fantasy series in the Harry Potter mould though a little more humorous and it looks quite beautiful.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2020)

Have you seen A Series Of Unfortunate Events, izz ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> A Series of Unfortunate Events is another fantasy series in the Harry Potter mould though a little more humorous and it looks quite beautiful.


Snap!


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

Great minds...


----------



## 8115 (Apr 18, 2020)

It really is a great film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2020)

8115 said:


> It really is a great film.


it's a tv series


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

There also was a film with Jim Carrey but yeah, the one on Netflix is a tv series. Unless 8115 means Roma.


----------



## izz (Apr 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you seen A Series Of Unfortunate Events, izz ?


no...


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a tv series



It's both!
And books of course, originally


----------



## 8115 (Apr 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> There also was a film with Jim Carrey but yeah, the one on Netflix is a tv series. Unless 8115 means Roma.


I meant the Lemony Snicket film, it's great. I haven't seen Roma, I don't think I've got the concentration to watch it at home but I do want to see it.


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

8115 said:


> I meant the Lemony Snicket film, it's great. I haven't seen Roma, I don't think I've got the concentration to watch it at home but I do want to see it.


Roma is best seen in a big screen anyway, should you get the chance, go.

Yeah, I liked the Lemony Snicket film too, it looked gorgeous. Unfortunately it flopped, too dark and weird I suppose, so it never became the Harry Potter style series of films which was planned. While the Netflix series can’t quite compete in terms of production values, it too looks nice and I think they managed to film all the books. Only seen the first season though.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2020)

Started season 3 of Fauda. It's a bit far fetched but has great action, shootouts etc


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2020)

Watched The Platform this afternoon.  I really
liked it but Bloody Nora.


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Watched The Platform this afternoon.  I really
> liked it but Bloody Nora.


Intense!


----------



## magneze (Apr 18, 2020)

izz said:


> I'd like a recommendation please Urbles, I'm looking for a film, visually beautiful, something like the LOTR or Harry Potter films, a plot would be good and preferably something without gunshots, screaming, blood, gore, train crashes, screaming, blood, car crashes, aeroplane crashes or guns.


A load of Studio Ghibli is now on Netflix. Try Howl's Moving Castle or My Neighbour Totoro.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Started season 3 of Fauda. It's a bit far fetched but has great action, shootouts etc


I haven't done Fauda yet because I keep reading that it it's the series that Homeland was based on. I liked Homeland but not really up for watching the same thing again with subtitles. Is it different enough to warrant giving it a go?


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2020)

8115 said:


> The Death of Stalin is on Netflix, it's very good so far.



I have watched this a few times now and really like it.
Though I have read quite a lot on Soviet military history, I never realised Marshall Georgy Zhukov was from Dewsbury.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 18, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Call My Agent (Dix Pour Cent in the original French). Very funny and well written series about a French talent agency. Every episode features a real French star. Isabelle Adjani is in one which blew me away!


I have been bingewatching this recently - can't remember how I found it - and I love it! It is one of the best things on netflix, I reckon. 

It is clever, it is funny, it is gentle, it is well acted, and I love the fact that they get real actors on there to play exaggerated versions of themselves (a bit like Extras, perhaps?)


----------



## nagapie (Apr 18, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> Binged the entire two series of Shtisel over the past couple of days. There better be a third series and they better put it on Netflix because it was a wholly unsatisfying ending otherwise.


Very good, I was going to mention it when people were talking about Unorthodox which I have just started. I can't remember the ending though so can't comment on if I found it unsatisfying.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't done Fauda yet because I keep reading that it it's the series that Homeland was based on. I liked Homeland but not really up for watching the same thing again with subtitles. Is it different enough to warrant giving it a go?



I've not seen Homeland but watching Fauda with my mate who watches it and she hasn't mentioned anything.  The first 2 seasons are really good. I think it's well balanced in showing both cops/forces and terrorists being equally shitty people. As I said though, season 3 and the storylines are beginning to feel a bit far fetched.


----------



## Reno (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't done Fauda yet because I keep reading that it it's the series that Homeland was based on. I liked Homeland but not really up for watching the same thing again with subtitles. Is it different enough to warrant giving it a go?


Homeland was loosely based on an Israeli tv series called Prisoners of War. Fauda only came out a couple of years ago. I suppose it’s been compared to the earlier series, as the subject matter is similar.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> Homeland was loosely based on an Israeli tv series called Prisoners of War. Fauda only came out a couple of years ago. I suppose it’s been compared to the earlier series, as the subject matter is similar.


Ahhhhh, my mistake. I've confused Fauda with PoW. Thank you. I will start Fauda tonight.


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2020)

just tried to watch _The King_, but switched it off in a rage after about 30 minutes - utter bobbins


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2020)

I’m about to settle in to watch Timetrap. I’ve watched 5 minutes. The set up is coming across like a made for TV sci fi movie, so of course I’m sold. I’ll be tucking into the port we found in the cupboard and maybe some crisps. Catch you on the other side. I’ll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

I assume most of you are aware of _The Last Kingdom_.

Viking stuff which isn't usually my bag and I thought it would be along similar lines to _Game of Thrones_, which I thought was nonsense and didn't pursue, but my son got me into it and I binged all 3 seasons over Christmas. It's obviously fiction but there's a (small) degree of history in relation to the 9th century Saxon kingdoms and Viking raiding. Think of it as _Sharpe_ (also Bernard Cornwell) but a thousand years earlier. It's really very good once you get invested and season 4 is coming out at the end of this month.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

agricola said:


> just tried to watch _The King_, but switched it off in a rage after about 30 minutes - utter bobbins


Aye. Pure cack.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2020)

Timetrap was one of the silliest things I’ve ever seen. It was incoherent, full of clunky exposition dialogue, rushed, full of ideas that haven’t been worked through or linked together, cheesy, chaotic and utterly fabulous.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 18, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Timetrap was one of the silliest things I’ve ever seen. It was incoherent, full of clunky exposition dialogue, rushed, full of ideas that haven’t been worked through or linked together, cheesy, chaotic and utterly fabulous.


I'll watch it tomorrow on the strength of that. 

If it's pish you owe me 2 hours.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 18, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Timetrap was one of the silliest things I’ve ever seen. It was incoherent, full of clunky exposition dialogue, rushed, full of ideas that haven’t been worked through or linked together, cheesy, chaotic and utterly fabulous.


Guess that's a thumbs-up then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I'll watch it tomorrow on the strength of that.
> 
> If it's pish you owe me 2 hours.


I _told_ you it was pish!  It’s terrible! But also great.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 18, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> Binged the entire two series of Shtisel over the past couple of days. There better be a third series and they better put it on Netflix because it was a wholly unsatisfying ending otherwise.



I really liked this, but am only half way through the first series, I can't remember why i stopped. Getting back to it now.


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2020)

There’s a new series on Nailed It. It’s loud and slightly obnoxious but I love it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2020)

Just tried to watch the Tiger King programme everyone is going on about. Got about ten minutes in. Nope. Not for me. I’m out. Load of shite.


----------



## T & P (Apr 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Just tried to watch the Tiger King programme everyone is going on about. Got about ten minutes in. Nope. Not for me. I’m out. Load of shite.


I watched a about half of the first episode and whereas I didn’t particularly disliked it I didn’t get why the entire world seems to be going mad about it. However I’ve since been told things go proper mental in the second episode.

I will probably check ep2 on the basis of that, but not sure I can be arsed to finish ep1. If anyone here who’s watched it thinks I will spoil it if I don’t finish the first episode, please let me know.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Just tried to watch the Tiger King programme everyone is going on about. Got about ten minutes in. Nope. Not for me. I’m out. Load of shite.


It gets more and more bonkers as it goes on. I got to episode 4 and lost interest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> It gets more and more bonkers as it goes on. I got to episode 4 and lost interest.


4 episodes?  I thought it was only 3!  There's no way I'll make it through all that trash.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 19, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> 4 episodes?  I thought it was only 3!  There's no way I'll make it through all that trash.


There are 7 episodes. I agree with you though and can't really see what all the fuss is about. I kept watching it thinking that if everyone's talking about it, it must get better but it doesn't.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There are 7 episodes. I agree with you though and can't really see what all the fuss is about. I kept watching it thinking that if everyone's talking about it, it must get better but it doesn't.


Got to admit though until things take a darker turn-Joe Exotic's obsession with the evil Carol Baskin was pretty funny?


----------



## Reno (Apr 21, 2020)

_The Platform_ was well made but maybe the stupidest film I've seen in a while (and that includes _Butt Boy_). The characters constantly spell out what would be subtext in a less clunky film and who would 



Spoiler



take a little dog into this system, especially when they know exactly what happens in there.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2020)

Reno said:


> _The Platform_ was well made but maybe the stupidest film I've seen in a while (and that includes _Butt Boy_). The characters constantly spell out what would be subtext in a less clunky film and who would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You watched a film called Butt Boy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> You watched a film called Butt Boy?


who wouldn't?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 21, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> who wouldn't?


Anyone who didn't want to waste a couple of hours of their life?  

The quality of some films is strongly indicated by their titles. I would suggest tht _Butt Boy _fits that category well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2020)

Doesn’t sound like a waste of a couple of hours to me. It’s about a man who can’t stop shoving things up his arse. Brilliant. Can’t wait to see it


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2020)

Bad films are often more fun to watch than good films. It’s fun to be appalled


----------



## Reno (Apr 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> You watched a film called Butt Boy?


Whatever gets one through this crisis !

Gonzo cult films, psychotronic and bad taste cinema is my special (but far from only) interest when it comes to films. I was raised on John Waters.

Unfortunately this one doesn't quite deliver: What DVD / Video did you watch last night? (pt3)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2020)

Reno said:


> I was raised on John Waters.


😍


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> If you’re into those you'll probably like _Suits_ as well. Give it a couple of episodes because it looks a bit silly at first but then turns into good drama.
> 
> Also check out _Damages_ with Glenn Close. That's really good. I think all the seasons are on All 4.



Ah, the better half watches both of these. I couldn't get into them at the time.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Finished Ozark 3 today. Very good. The best series so far.


Thats was a belter , very tense.


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 21, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Thats was a belter , very tense.



Better than Season 1?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 21, 2020)

I have to say, season 3 of Fauda has turned the show into a right bag of shit. I'm at episode 10 so I'll see it through but at times it's like the A team.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> Better than Season 1?


Good question , obviously it wouldnt exit without season one but I think you'll find that the plot performs on a different level.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> I watched this last night and the subject matter is interesting but I wished it could have done without all the melodramatic contrivances. It was a German co-production and it feels like a lot of German tv drama, which I generally avoid. I listened to an interview with the woman whose story this was based on a while ago and I’m sure more talented filmmakers could have still made this diverting while not piling on the cliches.
> 
> The thing I enjoyed most about it was seeing a lively Berlin, a place which after over two weeks of shutdown here feels ever more remote.


I really enjoyed it. Liked how it went between past and present and thus the community and Berlin, made the contrast stark. Loved seeing Berlin too; these bits were totally romanticised but I get that was part of the difference.  Didn't realise til after that that bit was totally made up but can see why that was done and liked the explanation from the makers in the mini documentary on why Berlin and why the story there. 
 But the bits in the Hassidic community were the most interesting. Esty getting training on how to consummate her marriage was tragicomic. 
What were the melodramatic contrivinces? The only thing that bothered me was the cliched rebirth in the lake. I would also expect a Hassidic Jewish woman to drown as would never have learnt to swim 
Had never heard Catnapp's music before, it's beautiful.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I really enjoyed it. Liked how it went between past and present and thus the community and Berlin, made the contrast stark. Loved seeing Berlin too; these bits were totally romanticised but I get that was part of the difference.  Didn't realise til after that that bit was totally made up but can see why that was done and liked the explanation from the makers in the mini documentary on why Berlin and why the story there.
> But the bits in the Hassidic community were the most interesting. Esty getting training on how to consummate her marriage was tragicomic.
> What were the melodramatic contrivinces? The only thing that bothered me was the cliched rebirth in the lake. I would also expect a Hasidic Jewish woman to drown as would never have learnt to swim
> Had never heard Catnapp's music before, it's beautiful.





Spoiler



Within a day or two of arriving in a new country she falls in with a group of friends of all races and sexual persuasions, so she gets handy life lessons in diversity. The mother couldn't just have left her community because she found it oppressive as a woman, she had to be gay as well, so we really get it. The husband has a Hassidic heavy with a gun in tow because this apparently needed a thriller element to artificially add suspense. When it turns out that her piano talents alone won't get her into the music school, which we've been told is very difficult to get in, she suddenly pulls a previously never hinted at talent for singing out of the hat which moves everything to tears and gets her in, which is the worst deus ex machina happy end I've seen in a while.



None of this happened to Deborah Feldman btw, whose story still was involving. I don't mind a bit of dramatic contrivance but this was overloaded with good intentions and that doesn't make for believable drama or for interesting characters.  Once she moves to Berlin, her obstacles are like the manipulative mechanics of YA drama and those obstacles are too easily overcome because they aren't the actual problems immigrants and refugees face when they arrive in a new country.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 23, 2020)

Reno, yes, I agree all of those examples are cheesy. The Berlin bit was saved by being Berlin. But I didn't mind it, I felt that it was supposed to be otherworldly and I'm not familiar with the genre of German TV you are talking about so there was no comparison for me. 
I've not read the book, is the Williamsburg bit not autobiographical or are you saying the only true bit is that she left this particular community?
Actually I liked the character of Moishe and didn't find that bit cheesy. Also there are a lot of dodgy things that go on in that community.


----------



## Reno (Apr 23, 2020)

The reason why i was so frustrated by this is exactly because the Williamsburg stuff felt authentic and involving and then it dropped the ball with the Berlin fairy tale. The New York sections stick to the story of the  book, i think they should have just concentrated on that and her getting out. 

In the early 90s I lived in Stamford Hill, which was surreal. It was like coming home to another country every day. At the time I found it interesting but it was obvious that there was lots of dodgy stuff going on in the Hasidic community.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 24, 2020)

I know it won’t go down well on here, but I’ve just watched the second series of After Life. Personally I thought it was an incredible rollercoaster of emotions. I laughed til I cried, then just cried.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 24, 2020)

1927 said:


> I know it won’t go down well on here, but I’ve just watched the second series of After Life. Personally I thought it was an incredible rollercoaster of emotions. I laughed til I cried, then just cried.



Cheers for the reminder. Took me a while to watch the first series because Gervais...but thought it was really good. Will definitely give the second a watch.


----------



## T & P (Apr 24, 2020)

Having exhausted everything on my ‘light, undemanding entertainment fodder’ category, I decided to give Outer Banks a go. It won’t win any awards but the first episode was watchable enough if your threshold for acceptable entertainment includes ‘Teenagers in treasure hunt mystery’ coming-of-age style series. Will probably resonate with your teenage kids at any rate.





__





						Outer Banks (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Cheers for the reminder. Took me a while to watch the first series because Gervais...but thought it was really good. Will definitely give the second a watch.


Im sure you’re one of millions who didn’t/haven’t watched because Gervais! Which is a great shame because I think it’s a brilliant piece of writing. I find it very thought provoking and incredibly emotional.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 25, 2020)

Reno said:


> The reason why i was so frustrated by this is exactly because the Williamsburg stuff felt authentic and involving and then it dropped the ball with the Berlin fairy tale. The New York sections stick to the story of the  book, i think they should have just concentrated on that and her getting out.
> 
> In the early 90s I lived in Stamford Hill, which was surreal. It was like coming home to another country every day. At the time I found it interesting but it was obvious that there was lots of dodgy stuff going on in the Hasidic community.


That makes total sense. I thought you hadn't liked any of it from your first review. The Williamsburg stuff was really good.


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2020)

1927 said:


> I know it won’t go down well on here, but I’ve just watched the second series of After Life. Personally I thought it was an incredible rollercoaster of emotions. I laughed til I cried, then just cried.


On episode 4 and enjoying it. Don’t care much for Gervais’s character or what happens to him but much more invested in the lives and fortunes of the other characters


----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2020)

Finished it, and really liked it. Like many other people I have problems with Gervais because he’s always come across as a cunt, but once you put that to one side and judge this series purely on its merits, it is bloody good. Desperately sad at times but also funny in other places. Could have easily devoured another six episodes of it.


----------



## bmd (Apr 25, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Just tried to watch the Tiger King programme everyone is going on about. Got about ten minutes in. Nope. Not for me. I’m out. Load of shite.



Blame Carol.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 25, 2020)

bmd said:


> Blame Carol.


Is Tiger King related to Carole King?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Extraction with Chris Hemsworth is an excellent actioner. It's been ages since I enjoyed a good action film. Highly recommedage


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 25, 2020)

I've watched all three seasons of 23 reasons why this week. It's compelling and handles issues such as sexual assault, bullying, drugs, high school well. But it can be dark, and graphic, so take care if those things are traumatic for you.

There's also the 2017 reboot of cold case files which was very well done, and a great shame they didn't do more.

Lots of interesting documentaries: how to fix a drug scandal and the pharmacist give an insight into drug issues in the US.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 25, 2020)

1927 said:


> Im sure you’re one of millions who didn’t/haven’t watched because Gervais! Which is a great shame because I think it’s a brilliant piece of writing. I find it very thought provoking and incredibly emotional.


I was fully prepared to hate this, but was very moved by the first series. He's clearly very talented despite being a cunt. I'm also enjoying this series, but it's a bit slower


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 26, 2020)

equationgirl said:


> I've watched all three seasons of 23 reasons why this week. It's compelling and handles issues such as sexual assault, bullying, drugs, high school well. But it can be dark, and graphic, so take care if those things are traumatic for you.
> 
> There's also the 2017 reboot of cold case files which was very well done, and a great shame they didn't do more.
> 
> Lots of interesting documentaries: how to fix a drug scandal and the pharmacist give an insight into drug issues in the US.



Hi , do you mean 13 Reasons Why?


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 26, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Hi , do you mean 13 Reasons Why?


Yeah, can't type it appears!


----------



## T & P (Apr 26, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Extraction with Chris Hemsworth is an excellent actioner. It's been ages since I enjoyed a good action film. Highly recommedage


Thanks for that, watched it today and fully agree.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 26, 2020)

Finished Sex Education today.  I really enjoyed it although I found it being set in the UK with lots of US school tropes a bit jarring.  All the acting is amazing and some great story lines.  

Also did all of After Life s2.  Very good.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 26, 2020)

Liked Unorthodox... gsv and I were quite enjoying picking out Yiddish words between my German, and both of our vague Hebrew. I'm guessing my dad could probably understand most of it without subtitles. Great performances by everyone and the details seemed to be spot on from what I know of that community.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 26, 2020)

finished Time to Hunt - Korean movie. over 2 hours long. didn't think it was all that, tbh. reminded me of Judgement Night (1993) with Cuba Gooding Jnr and Emilio Estevez


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 26, 2020)

As said Extraction is an excellent little action movie.  The sequences are generally of a much higher quality than normal and reminded me of The Villainess and John Wick, without the colouring or soundtrack.   

Bloody good action film.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Liked Unorthodox... gsv and I were quite enjoying picking out Yiddish words between my German, and both of our vague Hebrew. I'm guessing my dad could probably understand most of it without subtitles. Great performances by everyone and the details seemed to be spot on from what I know of that community.


That was a real eye opener for me. I knew nothing about the community. Have also now watched One Of Us, which is really disturbing.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 28, 2020)

sojourner said:


> That was a real eye opener for me. I knew nothing about the community. Have also now watched One Of Us, which is really disturbing.


Yes, I saw that one it first came out - heartbreaking how few people manage to leave the community, and what happens to mothers who leave (and what the courts let the community get away with on that front). I remember there was the one young guy, very handsome lad, who you just know isn't going to make it


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2020)

The Keepers - a seven part series which starts with the murder of a nun in 1970s and peels back the layers of the mystery to show corruption of the Catholic Diocese in Baltimore and it's involvement in the cover up of an abuse scandal.

It contains people giving accounts of their abuse, sometimes in harrowing detail, and crime scene pictures of the injuries sustained by the murdered nun. It's gripping stuff and very sensitively handled by the documentary makers.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 29, 2020)

Finally finished Ozark last night. Great season 3 and a fantastic last 2 episodes. Penultimate episode was a real headfuck that took time to walk away from and the ending of the final one was...well, you'll know if you've watched it. Great stuff.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 29, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Finally finished Ozark last night. Great season 3 and a fantastic last 2 episodes. Penultimate episode was a real headfuck that took time to walk away from and the ending of the final one was...well, you'll know if you've watched it. Great stuff.


Yeh, caught up last week - excellent telly. Wendy acted the shit out of that episode re: the brother, (although from the moment he walked on screen, I guessed what might happen.) Loved the Byrdes getting back together; "I need you to get out of bed now". Ruth still steals every scenes she's in. The final scene was perfect* and the set up for S04 is great. I want to see what happens to the kids. Plus the redneck heroin/KC mob thing could be really entertaining.


*The tune at the end is blinder too (the video's well worth a watch for its own sake):


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 29, 2020)

The spoiler thing... I guess it's only a spoiler if you haven't seen it yet Reno. I ignored the thread for a bit while Ozark was up for discussion and have just caught up - your post a few pages back was way more spoilery than what had come before. I'm not having a go; I guess there's always a chance it's going to happen on TV discussion threads, particularly when most of us have got time to binge. I had to do the same around the time The Irishman came out (but chat was generously moved to a dedicated thread then).

Is there a statute of spoiler limitations? Or should we all just use the spoiler tag for the first few weeks that something's out? Or just call each other cunts when it happens again; The Urban Way?


----------



## Reno (Apr 29, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> The spoiler thing... I guess it's only a spoiler if you haven't seen it yet Reno. I ignored the thread for a bit while Ozark was up for discussion and have just caught up - your post a few pages back was way more spoilery than what had come before. I'm not having a go; I guess there's always a chance it's going to happen on TV discussion threads, particularly when most of us have got time to binge. I had to do the same around the time The Irishman came out (but chat was generously moved to a dedicated thread then).
> 
> Is there a statute of spoiler limitations? Or should we all just use the spoiler tag for the first few weeks that something's out? Or just call each other cunts when it happens again; The Urban Way?


Is this going to get warmed up forever now ? I already admitted I misunderstood something and offered an apology. Read the whole thread before chipping in.

That said, Ozark probably deserves its own thread by now, this would be better just for recommendations rather than the discussion of specific shows. Maybe we can do that for the more popular Netflix shows from now on.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> Is this going to get warmed up forever now ? I already admitted I misunderstood something and offered an apology. Read the whole thread before chipping in.


Always lovely to chat


----------



## Reno (Apr 29, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Always lovely to chat


Cunt !


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> Cunt !


😘


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> this would be better just for recommendations rather than the discussion of specific shows. Maybe we can do that for the more popular Netflix shows from now on.


I agree; at least spoiler comments. 

I guess the other thing is - maybe not a problem for anyone else except us two grumpy old fucks?


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 29, 2020)

Agree on its own thread spoiler thingy not required but on here definitely is. I’m not opening Killing Eve thread as not watched this weeks yet.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I agree; at least spoiler comments.
> 
> I guess the other thing is - maybe not a problem for anyone else except us two grumpy old fucks?


And this grumpy old fuck.


----------



## OneStrike (Apr 30, 2020)

1927 said:


> I know it won’t go down well on here, but I’ve just watched the second series of After Life. Personally I thought it was an incredible rollercoaster of emotions. I laughed til I cried, then just cried.


Binged the fuck out of it today. Brilliant, laughed and cried in equal measures.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2020)

Watched 2 seasons of Border Town...scandi murder mysteries. I loved this. 
And now I hear season 3 is out 11th May 
Hurrah!!


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2020)

Could be worth keeping an eye on...

Netflix releases trailer for sci-fi thriller series Into the Night



> Belgian sci-fi thriller series which centres around a group of crew and passengers of an overnight flight as they attempt to fly west in the safety of night after a sudden solar event causes the sun to start killing everything in its path


----------



## Aladdin (May 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wow I didn't even know it went up to 6 series. I gave up during the 3rd.



Just saw the finale of the very last Homeland series..season 8. I stuck with the entire series all the way to the end of season 8. And I think it dipped in season 3 and 4 and picked up again after that. Finale of season 8 was really excellent


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 1, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Just saw the finale of the very last Homeland series..season 8. I stuck with the entire series all the way to the end of season 8. And I think it dipped in season 3 and 4 and picked up again after that. Finale of season 8 was really excellent


Fair enough but I can't be arsed with it. Season 1 was great. Really great. Then it went downhill to a point where I thought "sod this" - as most shows usually do.


----------



## Aladdin (May 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fair enough but I can't be arsed with it. Season 1 was great. Really great. Then it went downhill to a point where I though "sod this" - as most shows usually do.



Well .if you only watch one season then you cant really judge  🤪😀😀


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 1, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Well .if you only watch one season then you cant really judge  🤪😀😀


I didn't did I? I watched 2 and 3 and found them increasingly shit.


----------



## Aladdin (May 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I didn't did I? I watched 2 and 3 and found them increasingly shit.



I'm only joking.. 
I found season 2 and 3 slow but I think it took off after that. Have to say the last 2 seasons were great. And the finale was really good.


----------



## Part 2 (May 1, 2020)

I watched second season of Afterlife...not as good as the first. Couldn't see the point in the brother in law and the Paul Kaye character storyline.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 2, 2020)

I dunno if this is a recomendation, but if you like call of duty, some sexy camera work, a body count as great as Rambo2 and a weak storyline, then extraction is one to see. Hokum but murderous fun


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2020)

We’ve watched the first few episodes of Into the Night, a European sci-fi thriller new series. It’s quite decent with an interesting premise, and so far has had the right level of pace & developments to keep you intrigued. Extra appeal to aviation enthusiasts for reasons that become obvious soon into the series


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2020)

Just finished Caliphate. It's a decent enough Swedish thriller about Islamists in Sweden and Syria. 
I found it very watchable. 

Also finished SS-GB. Adaptation of the Len Deighton book. I'm not sure why but I found it all rather flat


----------



## Spymaster (May 3, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Also finished SS-GB. Adaptation of the Len Deighton book. I'm not sure why but I found it all rather flat


I found that disappointing too which is a shame because the premise had a lot to offer. I've been meaning to read the book to see if that's better.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 3, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Also finished SS-GB. Adaptation of the Len Deighton book. I'm not sure why but I found it all rather flat





Spymaster said:


> I found that disappointing too which is a shame because the premise had a lot to offer. I've been meaning to read the book to see if that's better.



Ditto. How could a _Nazis win the War alternate history detective story_ end up being so boring? It's not like there wasn't a decent budget in play, or that there was a lack of competent actors.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 3, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ditto. How could a _Nazis win the War alternate history detective story_ end up being so boring? It's not like there wasn't a decent budget in play, or that there was a lack of competent actors.



The best you can say about it is that's it's not The Man in the High Castle


----------



## Reno (May 3, 2020)

_SS-GB _was so tedious, it defeated every attempt to stay awake and I gave up two episodes in._ The Man in the High Castl_e was shit too. Shame because I always find alternate history stories so full of potential.

The latest series in that vein is _The Plot Against America_, based on the Philip Roth novel and adapted by David (The Wire) Simon as a TV-series for HBO. I watched it a couple of weeks ago and wrote about it in the Video/DVD thread. It too has problems but it's a lot better than those two. In it Charles Lindbergh becomes president of the US in 1940 and keeps his country out of WWII at the cost of cosying up to Hitler and adopting anti-semitic policies. The series takes the POV of a lower middle class Jewish family. Simon clearly was interested in making this as a comment on Trump, but reality has overtaken the novel by now and it doesn't go quite far enough. It's very well made though and it looks like a lot of money was spent on it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 3, 2020)

For all its limitations, even the HBO adaptation of _Fatherland_ was at least a brisk thriller.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 3, 2020)

Halfway through Flint Town which has been mentioned on here a couple of times.

Docu-series following police in Flint, Michigan for two years; came out last year I think. It's very good; compelling, warts and all etc. Seeing the Trump campaign unfold and the effect it has on the police department is very telling - the dept pretty much splits (more openly and antagonistically than before) on racial lines. All this is against the background of poisoned water, budget cuts, drugs and violence.

Not particularly cheerful tbf. It is beautifully filmed though. 









						Flint water crisis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Flint Town review – Netflix's incredible portrait of a town in crisis
					

Flint came to the world’s attention after a water crisis exposed years of neglect, and this new docu-series digs deeper to give a police-eyed view of systematic decline




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Looby (May 3, 2020)

Just watched Captain Fantastic that sojourner and Mrs Miggins mentioned a few pages back. Sweet and funny film, I liked it. 😊


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2020)

As the whole world and their uncle seem to be creaming their pants over Midnight Gospel, I gave it a go last night.

After 1.5 episodes (all I could manage), all I have to ask is ’What in the name of flying fuck did I just watch?’

Do I need to be stoned to properly appreciate it? On the little I watched I wouldn’t necessarily describe as bad (points awarded for originality and the deep exploration of the themes discussed) ), but it still was a non-engaging, uber fucking bizarre shit for me and no mistake. 

Does it get better, or am I just likely to not get it?


----------



## Reno (May 3, 2020)

I've watched the first four episodes of _Into the Night_, the first Belgian Netflix TV series. As someone who adores 70s disaster movies, I'm loving this. Almost all of it takes place on a commercial flight. As the plane takes off, it becomes apparent that some global catastrophe involving the sun is taking place and only those who can stay out of the daylight will survive. The plane is forever escaping daytime, for its crew and passengers to stay alive, briefly stopping at airports to refuel and to stock up on supplies. Airplane disaster movie archetypes are present, like the entitled first class passenger who keeps causing trouble, the mother with a sick child, the nurse who has to act as a doctor and the Arab who wrongfully gets accused of being a terrorist. The only thing missing is a singing nun.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> I've watched the first four episodes of _Into the Night_, the first Belgian Netflix TV series. As someone who adores 70s disaster movies, I'm loving this. Almost all of it takes place on a commercial flight. As the plane takes off, it becomes apparent that some global catastrophe involving the sun is taking place and only those who can stay out of the daylight will survive. The plane is forever escaping daytime, for its crew and passengers to stay alive, briefly stopping at airports to refuel and to stock up on supplies. Airplane disaster movie archetypes are present, like the entitled first class passenger who keeps causing trouble, the mother with a sick child, the nurse who has to act as a doctor and the Arab who wrongfully gets accused of being a terrorist. The only thing missing is a singing nun.


The premise is good and the series engaging and interesting overall, but it’s best not think too much about plot holes because it’s got aplenty and then some. The biggest one by far being the little fact that by the end of the series someone mentions they’ve been flying around for about a week, and on a subsonic passenger jet (and one having to stop regularly for fuel stops at that), sunrise would have caught up with them within a day, two at the most.

But I enjoyed it overall.


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2020)

This is not the type of entertainment where I'm going to fret over "plot holes"


----------



## Spymaster (May 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> The latest series in that vein is _The Plot Against America_, based on the Philip Roth novel and adapted by David (The Wire) Simon as a TV-series for HBO. I watched it a couple of weeks ago and wrote about it in the Video/DVD thread.


Where did you watch it from?


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Where did you watch it from?


Torrented it.


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2020)

...as it's HBO, it will come to Sky at some point:









						'It can't happen here': the horrifying power of The Plot Against America
					

In a new TV adaptation of Philip Roth’s devastating 2004 novel, an alternate vision of the US shares uncomfortable similarities with today




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 1927 (May 4, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I watched second season of Afterlife...not as good as the first. Couldn't see the point in the brother in law and the Paul Kaye character storyline.


You're the only person I've seen anywhere either on social media or IRL who has not thought series 2 was way better than series 1.


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2020)

1927 said:


> You're the only person I've seen anywhere either on social media or IRL who has not thought series 2 was way better than series 1.



I lost my son 18 months ago. At the point I watched it, season 1 had way more to identify with than season 2. I don't expect to agree with the opinions of the general populace on very much, nevermind on a comedy about bereavement.

The brother in law storyline served some purpose in season 1 whereas every scene with the Paul Kaye character in season 2 was filler, completely pointless. And the character was shit. Head over to the afterlife thread and you'll  see there's plenty of agreement on that point.


----------



## Spymaster (May 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...as it's HBO, it will come to Sky at some point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found it on Kodi. 

Cheers.


----------



## Spymaster (May 4, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...as it's HBO, it will come to Sky at some point:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the first 2 episodes of this afternoon. It's very well produced and acted but bloody hell it's slow. It probably didn't help that I had buffering issues all afternoon and I'll keep going with it because it looks like it deserves more, but I have to say I'm struggling with it a bit.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Doesn’t sound like a waste of a couple of hours to me. It’s about a man who can’t stop shoving things up his arse. Brilliant. Can’t wait to see it


I'd like to see a conflation of that and The Platform.


----------



## Reno (May 4, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I watched the first 2 episodes of this afternoon. It's very well produced and acted but bloody hell it's slow. It probably didn't help that I had buffering issues all afternoon and I'll keep going with it because it looks like it deserves more, but I have to say I'm struggling with it a bit.


I felt the same and on the Video/DVD thread I also complained about the first two episodes being slow. I didn’t think it the series was amazing, but it becomes more involving as it goes on and the last episode is quite tense.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2020)

A brand new Netflix limited series called Hollywood has popped up on my Netflix home page. Based around the film industry just after the end of WWII. Just watched the trailer and it looks glossy, well produced, good cast and rather appealing. Good audience ratings but rather lukewarm Rotten Tomatoes reviews so far.





__





						hollywood netflix - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




Will watch first episode and report.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> A brand new Netflix limited series called Hollywood has popped up on my Netflix home page. Based around the film industry just after the end of WWII. Just watched the trailer and it looks glossy, well produced, good cast and rather appealing. Good audience ratings but rather lukewarm Rotten Tomatoes reviews so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a Ryan Murphy show - he's done some great stuff but also some awful schlock


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> that's a Ryan Murphy show - he's done some great stuff but also some awful schlock


Ah yeah. Just looked him up. I have already spotted actors who appeared in American Horror Story and The Politician, which he was involved in.


----------



## pieandmashfirm (May 5, 2020)

1927 said:


> You're the only person I've seen anywhere either on social media or IRL who has not thought series 2 was way better than series 1.


Got to say series  one for me .but all round good watch


----------



## Spymaster (May 5, 2020)

New arrival called Dangerous Lies. 

Don't. Just don't. 

One of those where you just get annoyed because nobody would ever do what these characters do. Dumped it after 40 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

Same with this ultra stupid hostage rescue action movie called Extraction. Would have been a waste of two hours, but I bailed at about 45 minutes, which I NEVER do normally


----------



## Spymaster (May 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Same with this ultra stupid hostage rescue action movie called Extraction.


Ah, ok.

I've got that on my list because of a couple of posters here recommending it. I'll sack it off.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> I've got that on my list because of a couple of posters here recommending it. I'll sack it off.


You might like it. It’s the sort of thing knuckle dragging numbskulls tend to favour 
And it does have well co-ordinated action in a similar way to Gangs Of London, but not quite as brutal


----------



## Looby (May 5, 2020)

I couldn’t get into Extraction at all and turned it off too. I love action films and have fairly low standards.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

Looby said:


> I couldn’t get into Extraction at all and turned it off to. I love action films and have fairly low standards.


Me too, I have a Steven Seagal boxset


----------



## Sweet FA (May 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s the sort of thing knuckle dragging numbskulls tend to favour...And it does have well co-ordinated action in a similar way to Gangs Of London


Well I'm in then. Good sell OU


----------



## Part 2 (May 5, 2020)

Binged Caliphate last night/this morning. I see a few others have watched it. I thought the grooming of the girls is well portrayed, a believable process. As is the way the cell operates. The cop reminded me of The Girl with the Dragon tattoo and required a bit more stretching of the imagination. I thought it might be based on cases in Sweden but it was the 3 British girls in the media here who went to Syris who inspired the story.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Same with this ultra stupid hostage rescue action movie called Extraction. Would have been a waste of two hours, but I bailed at about 45 minutes, which I NEVER do normally


I really liked it, but then I took it as an action thriller film whereby the focus should not really be on how plausible the premise or the subplots that develop might be.

I mean, John Wick is a superb and critically acclaimed action film, but if one were to judge it solely on how plausible the action that takes place was, it would immediately become the worst film in history. Ditto the Bourne films, 007, Mission Impossible and plenty of others.

I’m not necessarily saying that Extraction is as good or better than John Wick or the Bourne franchise, but it is certainly in the same league, and AFAIAC as entertaining and thrilling as either of those. I put it on expecting to be thrilling and entertaining action film, and on that regard it was fucking spot on.

Have you seen any of the John Wick films, out of curiosity?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

I didn't have a problem with plausibility - it's an action film. Just thought it was dull and the characters uninteresting


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> I've got that on my list because of a couple of posters here recommending it. I'll sack it off.


No, don’t quite yet. In short: if you liked John Wick you are far more like it to like it than dislike it.


----------



## Reno (May 5, 2020)

Watched the last two episodes of Into the Night. Good fun and one of the best things about it is that every episode comes in at under 40 minutes. It's based on a Polish science fiction novel called The Old Axolotl and reading up on it, the portion on the plane which makes up the first season, is only the start of the book. If there are more seasons (and apparently this did well on Netflix) this is going to go into a weird and interesting direction.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't have a problem with plausibility - it's an action film. Just thought it was dull and the characters uninteresting


Ah, fair enough. Somehow I had interpreted it your earlier post as the plot being preposterous as the main reason.


----------



## Spymaster (May 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched the last two episodes of Into the Night. Good fun and one of the best things about it is that every episode comes in at under 40 minutes. It's based on a Polish science fiction novel called The Old Axolotl and reading up on it, the portion on the plane which makes up the first season, is only the start of the book. If there are more seasons (and apparently this did well on Netflix) this is going to go into a weird and interesting direction.


We're watching it now on the strength of your earlier post. Just started episode 2 and yes, it is fun.

Worth mentioning that it's dubbed though as that might put some folk off but it is at least done well.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watched the last two episodes of Into the Night. Good fun and one of the best things about it is that every episode comes in at under 40 minutes. It's based on a Polish science fiction novel called The Old Axolotl and reading up on it, the portion on the plane which makes up the first season, is only the start of the book. If there are more seasons (and apparently this did well on Netflix) this is going to go into a weird and interesting direction.


It was certainly engaging and it keeps your attention from one too episode to the next. Went quickly and felt too short, which is something I would very rarely say about a TV series nowadays.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We're watching it now on the strength of your earlier post. Just started episode 2 and yes, it is fun.
> 
> Worth mentioning that it's dubbed though as that might put some folk off but it is at least done well.


it's not dubbed if you don't want it to be


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2020)

Meanwhile we’re half way through the Hollywood mini-series. While it’s not memorable or groundbreaking, it is not bad either- certainly entertaining and visually pleasing.

The sets, soundtrack, look and production values are very good, and whereas the story is predictable the overall package is more than acceptable for me. One of those cases where I’m siding far closer to audiences’ 70%+ ratings than to the critics mid-50s scores.


----------



## T & P (May 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We're watching it now on the strength of your earlier post. Just started episode 2 and yes, it is fun.
> 
> Worth mentioning that it's dubbed though as that might put some folk off but it is at least done well.


I’d rather watch it dubbed but the other half has a limited tolerance for subtitles, certainly when we’re binge watching a series for hours.

I don’t mind the dubbed version but sometimes it makes some of the acting look bad, which of course is not the case, or alt least not necessarily the case. This of course applies to many other series as well.


----------



## Reno (May 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We're watching it now on the strength of your earlier post. Just started episode 2 and yes, it is fun.
> 
> Worth mentioning that it's dubbed though as that might put some folk off but it is at least done well.


All foreign language series an Netflix available in their original language with subtitles or dubbed. There should be a button on your remote to choose an option.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2020)

You just change the audio


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 5, 2020)

Watched all of In To The Night, loved it, cracking series.

Silly as hell premise but good TV

Even animated I prefer subtitles if it's foreign btw.


----------



## Looby (May 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> All foreign language series an Netflix available in their original language with subtitles or dubbed. There should be a button on your remote to choose an option.


I didn’t know this, thanks.


----------



## Spymaster (May 6, 2020)

Reno said:


> All foreign language series an Netflix available in their original language with subtitles or dubbed. There should be a button on your remote to choose an option.





Artaxerxes said:


> Watched all of In To The Night, loved it, cracking series.
> 
> Silly as hell premise but good TV
> 
> Even animated I prefer subtitles if it's foreign btw.



Mrs Spy jacked it in last night after part 3 saying it's too absurd but I think it's great and am now on episode 5.

Loads of plot holes (I love that absolutely any passenger can turn their hand to the extremely specialist task of refueling a jet airliner) but pure fun.


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Mrs Spy jacked it in last night after part 3 saying it's too absurd but I think it's great and am now on episode 5.
> 
> Loads of plot holes (I love that absolutely any passenger can turn their hand to the extremely specialist task of refueling a jet airliner) but pure fun.


You could also say that the overall plot would have been more plausible if they were flying on a Concorde rather than a subsonic jet that does Mach 0.78


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2020)

Well, on the second last episode of Hollywood and really enjoying the series. Jim Parsons (of The Big Bang Theory fame) is a revelation. All the acting is solid to be fair, and the story, which was never bad to start with, gets better and more gripping with each episode. Definitely one of those where the critics have got it spectacularly wrong and the audiences right.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2020)

Just finished Extraction. I thought it was good for what it was. Fast paced load of old nonsense with tons of punch ups and shooting and blowing things up. I'll have forgotten it in about 10 minutes but it's an entertaining enough couple of hours.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2020)

LA Originals - a mixed bag of a doc ostensibly about the work of Estevan Oriol and Mr Cartoon; the former a photographer, the latter a tattooist. You'll probably know the work of Mr Cartoon as he's the guy who tattooed just about everybody in hip hop and beyond - B-Real, Kobe Bryant, Eminem, 50 Cent, Travis Barker, Justin Timberlake, Beyoncé, Danny Trejo and Snoop Dogg. Oriol was tour manager for House of Pain and Cypress Hill at one point. His photographer father then gave him a camera and he went on to photo Dr Dre, Cypress Hill, Ice Cube, Bone Thugs-N-Harmony, Rick Rubin and the Beastie Boys, as well as the portraits of Al Pacino, Dennis Hopper, Robert De Niro and Floyd Mayweather. The two men's paths cross at a party and they bond over their shared Chicano heritage and their love of the lowrider scene.

It should be brilliant - great footage of the debauchery and madness around the big 90s rap tours. The money and drugs floating around are something to behold. As Mr Cartoon basically becomes house tattooist for the scene, Oriol is there with his camera - both stills and films. The coin Mr Cartoon must have been making was ridiculous; 10s of thousands of dollars for tattoos; going on tour and tattooing before and after stage time; people getting absolutely fucking massive tattoos over a couple of days - 50 Cent's back piece for example.

It's not quite as good as it could have been though. It's like 3 docs crushed in to 1. There's a great film in there somewhere about the chicano/tattoo/lowrider scene; there's another one about the early 90s Lollapalooza tours and the tours House of Pain did with the Beastie Boys and L7 and finally, there's another one about Mr Cartoon and his pioneering tattoos. I've got a feeling that the film is Oriol's baby - all the footage/photos are his - but I'm not sure he's a filmmaker tbh.

Definitely worth your time if only for the snapshot of the 90s LA hip hop scene and the footage of both the early tours and the backstage larks.

Oriol's defining image in some ways:



Mr Cartoon's style:


Could be up your street Part 2?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’d rather watch it dubbed but the other half has a limited tolerance for subtitles, certainly when we’re binge watching a series for hours.
> 
> I don’t mind the dubbed version but sometimes it makes some of the acting look bad, which of course is not the case, or alt least not necessarily the case. This of course applies to many other series as well.


I cannot bear dubbed versions of films and TV shows. I just find it totally jarring.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I cannot bear dubbed versions of films and TV shows. I just find it totally jarring.


Same here, totally ruins performances, always sounds like its recorded in a studio rather than on location and lip movements not matching is distracting.


----------



## CNT36 (May 7, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We're watching it now on the strength of your earlier post. Just started episode 2 and yes, it is fun.
> 
> Worth mentioning that it's dubbed though as that might put some folk off but it is at least done well.


There may be an option to switch to the original audio then put on English subtitles.

Eta Someone else may have mentioned this.


----------



## Chz (May 7, 2020)

Even when dubbed, I like to have subtitles on. But they really need *two* sets of English subs. One for the original language text, and one for the dub. Because they're frequently nothing alike and it's quite jarring when the subs aren't what the dub is saying. Usually I just go for original language audio, but it's an issue when watching, for example, Ghibli stuff with my son who won't tolerate Japanese+subs.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> There may be an option to switch to the original audio then put on English subtitles.
> 
> Eta Someone else may have mentioned this.


They might have. 

You push the Option button on your remote after selecting a Netflix title, then a little symbol pops up in the top left hand corner. You navigate to that and then you can select your dub or subtitle choice. Once set, it should stay the same, at least it works like that for me.


----------



## porp (May 8, 2020)

_Ertugrul Dirilis_ aka _Ertugrul Resurrection_

Surprised but pleased to see  this on Netflix. 13th-century power struggles as Turks, Mongols and Crusaders vie for supremacy. English subtitles occasionally off-beam but in an endearing way. Ludicrous amounts of very entertaining fighting (maybe the 13th century was like that), dizzying levels of treachery and very fast forwardable chunks of chaste romance. Also a scheming and plotting Catholic cardinal who looks exactly like Terry out of _Terry and June _-  inspired casting


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 9, 2020)

Circus of Books
Documentary about a heterosexual couple who ran a gay porn store in LA for 30 years. 

A Secret Love
A documentary about a lesbian couple who kept their relationship secret for decades.

Both are fascinating and moving in equal measure.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2020)

Season 2 of The Hollow is now out. If you haven’t heard about it, it’s an animated fantasy-adventure series. It might have been conceived as a kids/ teenager series, but don’t be put off by that because it’s absurdly entertaining and engaging for grown-ups too.  Don’t take my word for it,; 100% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes has to be a good sign.

Season 1 is also available for those who haven’t seen any of it.









						The Hollow
					

Synopsis:Three teens join forces to find a way home after waking up in a strange realm filled with magic portals, perplexing puzzles and vicious beasts.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## nagapie (May 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of The Hollow is now out. If you haven’t heard about it, it’s an animated fantasy-adventure series. It might have been conceived as a kids/ teenager series, but don’t be put off by that because it’s absurdly entertaining and engaging for grown-ups too.  Don’t take my word for it,; 100% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes has to be a good sign.
> 
> Season 1 is also available for those who haven’t seen any of it.
> 
> ...


My son's absolutely favourite show.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 10, 2020)

Finally watched Unorthodox. It was okay; felt like I had to suspend reality a lot of the time as it was a bit far fetched that she would have done what she did so quickly. Not unenjoyable though. And I really like Shira Haas.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 10, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Watched all of In To The Night, loved it, cracking series.
> 
> Silly as hell premise but good TV
> 
> Even animated I prefer subtitles if it's foreign btw.




its stressing me out. Just crash the fucker


----------



## Reno (May 11, 2020)

Three episodes into Caliphate, very good so far. Sweden sure cranks out great shows.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> Three episodes into Caliphate, very good so far. Sweden sure cranks out great shows.



The detective/spook isn't as morose as in most Swedish programmes. Maybe because she's not real police


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> All foreign language series an Netflix available in their original language with subtitles or dubbed. There should be a button on your remote to choose an option.


I think it's actually an on screen option before the show starts as well. 
Interestingly I discovered last night that if you switch the main language if your 'channel' to Japanese you will even get all the english titles with Japanese cards and seemingly almost every title will be dubbed in Japanese. Selecting English language titles to Japanese is not available in the normal language selection. Not very useful though unless you want to brush up on your language skills by watching Friends in Japanese (or French or whatever I presume).


----------



## Reno (May 12, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The detective/spook isn't as morose as in most Swedish programmes. Maybe because she's not real police



I suppose that's because this is more of an ensemble show, with a bunch equally important characters and several interweaving storylines, rather than a murder investigation focusing on one brilliant detective. I don't think it would work with Fatima having anti-social quirks like Saga or Sarah Lund as it's not about her character.

I'm still enjoying this but after watching episodes 4 to 6, there is a little too much reliance on convenient coincidences. The thing with 



Spoiler



Ibbe's identifying scar


 was clumsily handled.

Talking of Nordic dramas, my favourite was Borgen and apparently Netflix is bringing it back:








						Netflix Boards Danish Political Drama ‘Borgen’ For New Season, Adds All Seasons to Platform (EXCLUSIVE)
					

Hit political drama “Borgen” is not only gearing up for a fourth outing, but all seasons are coming to Netflix. Following a deal between the streaming giant and Danish public broadcaster DR, all th…




					variety.com


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2020)

Watched the rest of Caliphate. Entertaining enough but ultimately more of a conventional thriller than I wanted it to be. There are few things I didn't quite believe, where realism was sacrificed for ramping up the tension. Passed the time though.


----------



## Part 2 (May 13, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> LA Originals - a mixed bag of a doc ostensibly about the work of Estevan Oriol and Mr Cartoon; the former a photographer, the latter a tattooist. You'll probably know the work of Mr Cartoon as he's the guy who tattooed just about everybody in hip hop and beyond - B-Real, Kobe Bryant, Eminem, 50 Cent, Travis Barker, Justin Timberlake, Beyoncé, Danny Trejo and Snoop Dogg. Oriol was tour manager for House of Pain and Cypress Hill at one point. His photographer father then gave him a camera and he went on to photo Dr Dre, Cypress Hill, Ice Cube, Bone Thugs-N-Harmony, Rick Rubin and the Beastie Boys, as well as the portraits of Al Pacino, Dennis Hopper, Robert De Niro and Floyd Mayweather. The two men's paths cross at a party and they bond over their shared Chicano heritage and their love of the lowrider scene.
> 
> It should be brilliant - great footage of the debauchery and madness around the big 90s rap tours. The money and drugs floating around are something to behold. As Mr Cartoon basically becomes house tattooist for the scene, Oriol is there with his camera - both stills and films. The coin Mr Cartoon must have been making was ridiculous; 10s of thousands of dollars for tattoos; going on tour and tattooing before and after stage time; people getting absolutely fucking massive tattoos over a couple of days - 50 Cent's back piece for example.
> 
> ...



I watched it last night. It's entertaining and I enjoyed but as you say it crams so much in that could've been better explored more thoroughly in separate documentaries.

Cartoon was unbelievably well paid for the time, to put it in perspective I paid Louis Molloy £60/hour in 2007 and he was among the most expensive in the UK at the time. The recognition in terms of spreading Chicano culture and the look is well deserved and good to see he's come out with something to show for it whereas Oriol seemed to have had a more difficult time since the studio closed down.


----------



## MrCurry (May 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> We’ve watched the first few episodes of Into the Night, a European sci-fi thriller new series. It’s quite decent with an interesting premise, and so far has had the right level of pace & developments to keep you intrigued. Extra appeal to aviation enthusiasts for reasons that become obvious soon into the series





Reno said:


> Watched the last two episodes of Into the Night. Good fun and one of the best things about it is that every episode comes in at under 40 minutes. It's based on a Polish science fiction novel called The Old Axolotl and reading up on it, the portion on the plane which makes up the first season, is only the start of the book. If there are more seasons (and apparently this did well on Netflix) this is going to go into a weird and interesting direction.



thanks for highlighting this one - gonna give it a try as it looks interesting


----------



## Sweet FA (May 13, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I watched it last night. It's entertaining and I enjoyed but as you say it crams so much in that could've been better explored more thoroughly in separate documentaries.
> 
> Cartoon was unbelievably well paid for the time, to put it in perspective I paid Louis Molloy £60/hour in 2007 and he was among the most expensive in the UK at the time. The recognition in terms of spreading Chicano culture and the look is well deserved and good to see he's come out with something to show for it whereas Oriol seemed to have had a more difficult time since the studio closed down.


Mr Cartoon can always sell his services I guess. Oriol has taken some iconic images but I suppose that doesn't actually bring money in. I hope the film does well for them; I know Eminem's been tweeting about it. 

Tattoo prices are just weird now. In the end, you're (generally) going to pay for quality but the sheer amount of tattooists is nuts. There are 18 studios with at least 3 or 4 chairs in each within 3 miles of my house. (About 30 or 40 across the city). Decent artists working 7 days a week in a city of 250,000? (Big student population though). Some brilliant young artists are working very cheaply but it's not sustainable; particularly not now I guess.


----------



## Cerv (May 13, 2020)

watched something called Time to Hunt last night 
it's another movie supposed to be at the cinema this year, but gone straight to Netflix instead.

starts out with a fairly standard heist movie set up, as the gang get together for "just one big job" but that's finished with quickly. and the meat of the thriller is them dealing with the aftermath, totally unprepared for it and in over their heads.
the dystopian near future Korea setting is very well done. lots of clever cinematography where it feels like you're there chasing them or being chased.

also, has the fit one out of Parasite - Woo-sik Choi


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2020)

New season of Schitt’s Creek starts tomorrow


----------



## Reno (May 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> New season of Schett’s Creek starts tomorrow



Schitt's !


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2020)

Reno said:


> Schitt's !


Quite right. I’ll correct.


----------



## pieandmashfirm (May 13, 2020)

Operation Odessa ...documentary in a banged up abroad type of style


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2020)

Update- If you have nowt better to do, then into the night is worth a punt - just finished the last episode- spent my time getting stressed about the faffing about and the time


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> New season of Schitt’s Creek starts tomorrow


Last one.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 14, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Last one.


Probably for the best. It's too "nice" now.


----------



## Mattym (May 14, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No, this one - Undercover (TV Series 2019– )         - IMDb
> 
> Spymaster S2 coming to Netflix next year



Just finished that- really enjoyed it.


LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Probably been mentioned already, but I'm half way through 'Undercover' which is a Belgium (?) production about cops infiltrating a drugs gang. Really excellent, but only one season of it sadly.



Thanks for the recommendations for this from various people Mr.Bishie & LynnDoyleCooper. Really enjoyed that. I'm usually more taken by the Scandi dramas but this worked for me. Have put more things/info in the spoiler below.



Spoiler



Felt quite sad in the end for various characters, Dani and Bob and Season 2.....
Netflix’s ‘Undercover’ Gets Second Season, With a Story on Illegal Arms Sales


----------



## Spymaster (May 15, 2020)

Has anyone else picked up _Bloodline_ again?

We enjoyed the first series (2016), got a bit bored with the second after a few episodes and left it, then after two years picked it up again and now there's a third season.

It's one that you have to persevere with a bit through the second series as it doesn't pick up until mid way but then it really gets interesting. We're 3 into the 3rd series now and it's one of the best shows we've seen for a while. A real slow burning, atmospheric thriller set in the Florida Keys with some superb characters. I'm surprised there's not much mention of it on here.

We've been up and down with it but love it now. Interested to hear what others think. Reno you _must_ have done this one?


----------



## Me76 (May 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone else picked up _Bloodline_ again?
> 
> We enjoyed the first series (2016), got a bit bored with the second after a few episodes and left it, then after two years picked it up again and now there's a third season.
> 
> ...


Ooo, thanks, I watched the first but didn't even realise there was a second.


----------



## Aladdin (May 15, 2020)

Series 3 of Border Town is out. Only just spotted it. 
Yes!!!!


----------



## Reno (May 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone else picked up _Bloodline_ again?
> 
> We enjoyed the first series (2016), got a bit bored with the second after a few episodes and left it, then after two years picked it up again and now there's a third season.
> 
> ...


I only watched the first season and barely remember anything about it, which probably is why I never watched any more.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2020)

Half way through Schitt’s Creek S6 and enjoying it just as much as the previous seasons 

Just started the brand new *White Lines *series. A crime/ murder mystery set in the seedy background of Ibiza’s nightlife industry and its seedy/ criminal underbelly. It’s set on two parallel timelines twenty years apart, which provides a nice nostalgia trip for those of us who went there all those years ago.

Early days but rather enjoying the first episode so far.









						White Lines review – is it murder on the dancefloor in Netflix's Ibiza mystery?
					

There’s sex, drugs and retro rave anthems aplenty in this brilliant new drama from the creator of Money Heist, which offers gloriously lurid fun




					www.google.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 15, 2020)

Have a Good Trip: Adventures in Psychedelics. A good laugh listening to people's stories about tripping off their nuts.


----------



## poului (May 15, 2020)

Gave White Lines a go. Almost impressively bad.


----------



## kittyP (May 15, 2020)

poului said:


> Gave White Lines a go. Almost impressively bad.



Oh no


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2020)

Bad can be good


----------



## poului (May 15, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh no




It might just be me who thinks that, but I doubt it.


----------



## Humberto (May 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Bad can be good



like crab sticks


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2020)

Watched Gasper Noe's Climax tonight.  I think I "enjoyed" it.  Amazing soundtrack anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Watched Gasper Noe's Climax tonight.  I think I "enjoyed" it.  Amazing soundtrack anyway.


It’s quite a tough watch. There are some amazing moments, but it peaks with that incredible dance sequence at the beginning


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s quite a tough watch. There are some amazing moments, but it peaks with that incredible dance sequence at the beginning



Yeah, that probably was the best bit.  I don't know how shocking the actual climax was because I could hardly make out what was going on.


----------



## Reno (May 15, 2020)

I really only liked the dance sequence, I found the rest totally pointless. After that it was just people having inane conversations at a rubbish party and then they kept staggering around for an hour after the punch got spiked. By Noe's standards, even the outrage factor was quite low. The thing I hated the most was that I paid for it to see it at the cinema.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2020)

I liked the Sofia Boutella tights freakout - could strongly identify


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s quite a tough watch. There are some amazing moments, but it peaks with that incredible dance sequence at the beginning



There's a later dance sequence (maybe midway in the film?) which is also really good.  The one that's shot completely from overhead.


----------



## treelover (May 16, 2020)

I am really enjoying White lines, (didn't expect to)upto now, very addictive, good cast, especially laura Haddock, the guy who plays Boxer, and of course, Daniel Mays, i can see it is close to home for some ex ravers, etc.

I think the guy playing Axel is the producers son.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 16, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> listening to people's stories about tripping off their nuts.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2020)

poului said:


> Gave White Lines a go. Almost impressively bad.





kittyP said:


> Oh no


I guess we’ll have to agree to disagree there. Only watched two episodes so far but based on those at least I struggle to understand any rating below 6/10. Not saying it’s superb but comfortably in the 6 to 7.5/ 10 for me, and light years away from being bad.

Incidentally, this is written by the creator of Money Heist. While that in itself doesn’t guarantee anything, the series is certainly well written and very well produced. The background scenery alone wold almost make it watchable by itself- not that that’s the only merit of it.


----------



## kittyP (May 16, 2020)

If you liked Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt (which I loved) I am watching the interactive "choose your own adventure" movie of Kimmy v The Reverend!
They have done it like the Black Mirror episode Bandersnatch . 
It's really fun!


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2020)

Finished Schitt’s Creek. Great season and sweet ending


----------



## kittyP (May 16, 2020)

T & P said:


> Finished Schitt’s Creek. Great season and sweet ending


I cried


----------



## planetgeli (May 17, 2020)

Does anyone know where Series 8 of Homeland can be watched. Gf is watching on Netflix but they only go up to series 7. Series 8 was on Channel 4 but now only the last 3 episodes are on 4online or whatever its called. She is on series 7 and wants to know if whole of series 8 is available anywhere, because it isn't on Netlix apparently.


----------



## Cerv (May 17, 2020)

Homeland Season 8 - watch full episodes streaming online
					

Is Netflix, Amazon, Now TV, etc. streaming Homeland Season 8? Find out where to watch full episodes online now!




					www.justwatch.com
				



looks like you're out of luck unfortunately. it's only the most recent episodes on 4OD.
assume that s8 will pop up on Netflix eventually.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2020)

I watched Special Correspondents, a brand new comedy film by the man we all loved to hate, Ricky Gervais. It's got one of the lowest ratings I've seen on Rotten Tomatoes 

Someone was mentioning a few posts ago the 'so bad it's good' premise. All I can say is that I was looking for entertaining drivel to watch on a Sunday afternoon, and this did the trick just fine for me. Don't expect much though


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2020)

Monos is up there now. Best to fly in blind and watch it. Bitching soundtrack from Mica Levi


----------



## Spymaster (May 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone else picked up _Bloodline_ again?
> 
> We enjoyed the first series (2016), got a bit bored with the second after a few episodes and left it, then after two years picked it up again and now there's a third season.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Bollocks



This falls to bits in the last 2 episodes of season 3. A total fucking mess. Really disappointing.


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2020)

Earthquake Bird.  A psychologically unsettling and atmospheric thriller set in 1989 Tokyo from director Wash Westmoreland (Rotten Tomatoes).

Very interesting.


----------



## equationgirl (May 20, 2020)

Sweet Magnolias, about s group of three women living their lives in a small town in the American South.

Quite saccharin but given the current world situation, quite soothing.


----------



## donkyboy (May 20, 2020)

still haven't got round to watching money heist. season 1 has been sitting on my hard drive for over a month. forgot i even downloaded until coming across it while deleting some movies


----------



## Bond (May 21, 2020)

The Last Dance is a great documentary series which reminded me why Michael Jordan is possibly my favourite sports athlete of all time (along with Muhammad Ali). The way they broke down the history of Chicago Bulls from the 80s to the late 90s was constructed really well jumping between various time periods and giving great insights into what made that particular team of not only Basketball but any sport to be as uniquely and historically outstanding in breaking records. It made me feel like a kid again as Michael Jordan's almost super-human-like athleticism is still one of the most astounding and spectacular things performed in any sport. I don't really follow basketball these days, but for me personally other than the record-breaking feats of the team and MJ, it gave a lot more context to hear of the team member's struggle during the time and made it quite the compelling watch (even if you're not a sports fan). Jordan and that Bulls team were like nothing before them, nothing since and nothing that will be seen in any sport quite like that particular run which is worth watching.  It was almost like defying gravity watching certain dunks.


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> still haven't got round to watching money heist. season 1 has been sitting on my hard drive for over a month. forgot i even downloaded until coming across it while deleting some movies



It's worth it. I just watched the first three series in the weeks


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2020)

I enjoyed The Last Dance too.


----------



## chandlerp (May 21, 2020)

Supine said:


> It's worth it. I just watched the first three series in the weeks



I watched the first two series but the first episode of the third has really put me off watching any more.


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> I watched the first two series but the first episode of the third has really put me off watching any more.



Yeah. It changed with Netflix pumping money into it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2020)

Have A Good Trip - it's just fluff really - celebrities talking about taking psychedelic experiences. The Sting anecdotes are a delight to Sting-haters and fans of Alan Partridge


----------



## little_legs (May 22, 2020)

Bond said:


> The Last Dance is a great documentary series which reminded me why Michael Jordan is possibly my favourite sports athlete of all time (along with Muhammad Ali). The way they broke down the history of Chicago Bulls from the 80s to the late 90s was constructed really well jumping between various time periods and giving great insights into what made that particular team of not only Basketball but any sport to be as uniquely and historically outstanding in breaking records. It made me feel like a kid again as Michael Jordan's almost super-human-like athleticism is still one of the most astounding and spectacular things performed in any sport. *I don't really follow basketball these days*, but for me personally other than the record-breaking feats of the team and MJ, it gave a lot more context to hear of the team member's struggle during the time and made it quite the compelling watch (even if you're not a sports fan). Jordan and that Bulls team were like nothing before them, nothing since and nothing that will be seen in any sport quite like that particular run which is worth watching.  It was almost like defying gravity watching certain dunks.



If you did, you'd find that the Golden State Warriors who had three generational players on their roster and won 3 NBA Championships in 2015, 2017 and 2018 were undone by their owners' hubris and greed. Just like the Bulls. The Bulls did manage to draft a generational player in Derrick Rose in 2008, a Chicago native, the youngest most valuable player in the NBA history, but even Rose's Hall of Fame career was ruined by the Bulls front office. You can probably tell by this post that I am having basketball withdrawals. We are supposed to be in the middle of the playoffs 😢.

I am still making my way through The Last Dance, but I've already spotted that they missed a few key events/developments. I doubt anyone will ever achieve Jordan's level of domination and success in the NBA, the game and the association has changed since, it's almost inconceivable.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2020)

Surprised no one's recommended inhuman resources. It's excellent


----------



## LDC (May 22, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Surprised no one's recommended inhuman resources. It's excellent



I noticed that and thought it looked good, added to my list. Quite enjoying White Lines atm.


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2020)

I cannot find a series to watch on Netflix. I watched Afterlife, hated it. Stupid caricatures, wooden dramatic devices, lack of development and those awful long song sequences to make up for nothing happening. 
Then I watched the last series of Better Call Saul. It's really not as good as it used to be. The cartel and its exploits have really taken over the show so more about plot than character depth, I miss the days of Saul and Chuck's relationship. 
Anything at all good on there?


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2020)

Ozark
The Witcher
BoJack Horseman
Community 
Drag Race


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2020)

Watching Netflix in Germany so not sure they all are available in the UK, but I've enjoyed or got lined up to view:

Unbelievable
Mindhunter
Wild Wild Country
Ozark
Dark
Russian Doll
Orange is the New Black
When They See Us
American Crime Story
Stranger Things
Pose
Caliphate
Fauda
Into the Night
Giri/Haji
The End of the Fucking World


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Watching Netflix in Germany so not sure they all are available in the UK, but I've enjoyed or got lined up to view:
> 
> Unbelievable
> Mindhunter
> ...



I very much enjoyed Pose, Mindhunter and Orange is the New Black. Stanger Things, not for me.  I tried one episode of Russian Doll but the repetition device annoyed me, is it worth sticking with? I haven't seen the others so will look into them.


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2020)

magneze said:


> Ozark
> The Witcher
> BoJack Horseman
> Community
> Drag Race



I have wondered about Ozark but the description sounds so much like Breaking Bad and although I enjoyed that at first, I got sick of it pretty quickly.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)

Have started watching season 2 of the animated series of Trailer Park Boys, a pretty good laugh so far.


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I have wondered about Ozark but the description sounds so much like Breaking Bad and although I enjoyed that at first, I got sick of it pretty quickly.


It's pretty different


----------



## Reno (May 23, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I very much enjoyed Pose, Mindhunter and Orange is the New Black. Stanger Things, not for me.  I tried one episode of Russian Doll but the repetition device annoyed me, is it worth sticking with? I haven't seen the others so will look into them.


The time loop in Russian Doll is a way of exploring its central character, basically it's about being stuck in behavioral patterns, in particular addiction. I love Natasha Lyonne who brings a tough as nails devil-may-care attitude to this, which I found compelling. She co-created the series and had much publicised susbstance abuse issues. I thought it was great, but I can't tell you whether its worth sticking with for you.


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> The time loop in Russian Doll is a way of exploring its central character, basically it's about being stuck in behavioral patterns, in particular addiction. I love Natasha Lyonne who brings a tough as nails devil-may-care attitude to this, which I found compelling. She co-created the series and had much publicised susbstance abuse issues. I thought it was great, but I can't tell you whether its worth sticking with for you.


I like Natasha Lyonne too and as I said, I only watched the first episode. I was asking if you enjoyed it as you said some of the things on your list you were waiting to watch rather than had watched. So that's a thumbs up from you, I'll give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2020)

Russian Doll is the only full series I’ve managed recently and I even binged it, which is a rarity for me


----------



## nagapie (May 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Russian Doll is the only full series I’ve managed recently and I even binged it, which is a rarity for me



High praise indeed


----------



## T & P (May 23, 2020)

nagapie said:


> High praise indeed


But does it get the coveted and ultra-rare Orang Utan + Atomic Supplex double seal of approval?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2020)

poului said:


> Gave White Lines a go. Almost impressively bad.


I'm quite enjoying it. Perfect Saturday afternoon series. Something to just be an amusing diversion whilst simultaneously pissing about on here and chatting on WhatsApp.


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2020)

Bond said:


> The Last Dance is a great documentary series which reminded me why Michael Jordan is possibly my favourite sports athlete of all time (along with Muhammad Ali). The way they broke down the history of Chicago Bulls from the 80s to the late 90s was constructed really well jumping between various time periods and giving great insights into what made that particular team of not only Basketball but any sport to be as uniquely and historically outstanding in breaking records. It made me feel like a kid again as Michael Jordan's almost super-human-like athleticism is still one of the most astounding and spectacular things performed in any sport. I don't really follow basketball these days, but for me personally other than the record-breaking feats of the team and MJ, it gave a lot more context to hear of the team member's struggle during the time and made it quite the compelling watch (even if you're not a sports fan). Jordan and that Bulls team were like nothing before them, nothing since and nothing that will be seen in any sport quite like that particular run which is worth watching.  It was almost like defying gravity watching certain dunks.


It is an excellent documentary. Binged through most of it yesterday.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


>


Actually it was good. They did a wee animation of each person's trip story, it was funny.


----------



## T & P (May 24, 2020)

Community. A comedy series about a group of dysfunctional adults attending a community college in the US of A. It span for six seasons but I’d never heard of it before.

It’s actually pretty funny and very watchable indeed (don’t be put off by the pilot, it gets much better from the off). Short episodes so ideal series to dip into regularly. Good reviewsall around too

community series - Google Search


----------



## T & P (May 25, 2020)

Community update. Loving it. Can’t recommend enough for anyone seeking light yet well-written entertaining comedy


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2020)

Top of the Lakes.

Should I stick with it? The villain is just so much of an obnoxious $%!%, and I can't look at Elizabeth Moss without thinking "Don Draper".

Like Flight of the Conchords in  a different way, it's like an exagerrated version of what Kiwis are like.


----------



## Reno (May 25, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> and I can't look at Elizabeth Moss without thinking "Don Draper".


Moss has had a far more successful career than Jon Hamm since Mad Men, so crediting her success to "Don Draper" seems a little off. She's one of the most in demand actresses working in films and tv now.

I liked the first season of Top of the Lake even if I thought it was a little overrated. Naturalism isn't what it's going after, it's rather loopy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2020)

So there is this new snowpiercer TV show. What is it going to bring to the table that the Film didn't? So far it's fairly similar but, we are getting to see the posho's straight away. 
OK it has now moved into different territory. . . I see where it is going now.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> Community update. Loving it. Can’t recommend enough for anyone seeking light yet well-written entertaining comedy



Yeah, started watching it - am amazed by the talent in there; Donald Glover and Alison Brie, John Oliver, Dan Harmon and the Russo Brothers...

Only 2 eps in but I reckon we'll stick with it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, started watching it - am amazed by the talent in there; Donald Glover and Alison Brie, John Oliver, Dan Harmon and the Russo Brothers...
> 
> Only 2 eps in but I reckon we'll stick with it.


Goes a bit south when Dan Harman leaves for one series, then again gets a bit weak after Donald Glover and Chevy Chase leave. Generally pretty great though.


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2020)

Binge watched first two seasons over the long weekend. Season 2 is, for me, about as close to 100% perfection as any comedy TV series can ever get. Absolutely fucking sublime, every episode of it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> But does it get the coveted and ultra-rare Orang Utan + Atomic Supplex double seal of approval?


It does. I even 'almost' bought the Nilsson Schmilsson album. Almost. 

Disappointed to see they are making a second series though. It finishes the story off nicely. They will have to think of something pretty special not to 'Matrix Reloaded' it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So there is this new snowpiercer TV show. What is it going to bring to the table that the Film didn't? So far it's fairly similar but, we are getting to see the posho's straight away.
> OK it has now moved into different territory. . . I see where it is going now.



I wondered who that lead woman was. She's the little girl from Labyrinth.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I wondered who that lead woman was. She's the little girl from Labyrinth.


Jennifer Connolly - not just Labyrinth - Dark City, Requiem For A Dream and, um, Noah


----------



## Reno (May 26, 2020)

...Once Upon a Time in America, Phenomena, The Rocketeer, House of Sand and Fog, Little Children and won an Oscar for Beautiful Mind.


----------



## Looby (May 27, 2020)

Finished Schitts Creek and watched the short doc afterwards. Season one was a slow burner for me, I watched a few and then stopped halfway and came back to it months later. I’ve since binged all of them and it went from a show I thought was alright to ‘omg, this is my favourite show’.
It’s just beautiful, I love it. It’s warm and funny and Moira Rose is genuinely fucking brilliant.

I didn’t actually realise how huge the show was until I watched the doc. They love their show which is nice to see. And the night of 1000 Moiras, brilliant.
Sorry I’m really gushing but it didn’t realise how much I loved it until it was finished.


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2020)

Really enjoying White Lines.


----------



## LDC (May 27, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Really enjoying White Lines.



Yeah, I did too. Not exactly brilliant quality, but enjoyable with some good enough characters and plot lines. Clearly written for a certain generation (or two)!


----------



## Looby (May 27, 2020)

There’s a new Hannah Gadsby stand up on Netflix for those that enjoyed Nanette. I don’t think you need to see Nanette first but it does give you some context.
She was also brilliant in Please Like Me but that’s on Prime so not for this thread. 
Anyway, she’s brilliant. I adore her.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> Moss has had a far more successful career than Jon Hamm since Mad Men, so crediting her success to "Don Draper" seems a little off. She's one of the most in demand actresses working in films and tv now.
> 
> I liked the first season of Top of the Lake even if I thought it was a little overrated. Naturalism isn't what it's going after, it's rather loopy.


Ah now, that's not quite what I meant. What I mean is the actor's appearance in the other role is a distraction from the role she's currently in. Like a few years ago I watched _Brooklyn's Finest, _ a pretty good "dirty cops" movie with Don Cheadle, Ethan Hawke and Richard Gere. Every time Gere was on screen, all I could think was "hey, that's Richard Gere".


----------



## Reno (May 27, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Ah now, that's not quite what I meant. What I mean is the actor's appearance in the other role is a distraction from the role she's currently in. Like a few years ago I watched _Brooklyn's Finest, _ a pretty good "dirty cops" movie with Don Cheadle, Ethan Hawke and Richard Gere. Every time Gere was on screen, all I could think was "hey, that's Richard Gere".


That's more a failure of you ability to suspend your disbelief that an actor could play more than one role in their lifetime, rather than a fault of the series. As such, that's only relatable to you.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2020)

A couple of episodes into Space Force and it's very funny so far.


----------



## magneze (May 29, 2020)

Kajaki
Was recommended on here - and it is good. Intense.


----------



## T & P (May 29, 2020)

Oh my god-ah! They’ve gone and done a Snowpiercer series! I had no idea whatsoever there was one on the cards. Just showed up on my front Netflix page, brand new and released today I believe. Some well-known actors in it. Has anyone checked it out yet?


----------



## kropotkin (May 29, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Really enjoying White Lines.


It was _unspeakably_ awful. I watched it to the end, and hated myself for it


----------



## T & P (May 29, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> It was _unspeakably_ awful. I watched it to the end, and hated myself for it


I thought the first few episodes were at least perfectly watchable, but it was already feeling very stretched as a 10-episode series by episode six.

And a friend who’s finished it says the final episodes, which you can normally rely on to be the best or at least among the best of any given series as you reach the climax and learn who the killer might be, said the last two episodes were actually an indescribable load of bollocks. So I might not finish it.


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2020)

kittyP snd all other fans of *Schitt’s Creek *might be interested to know that Netflix has just dropped a behind-the-scenes 45-min documentary of the show. Half way through and loving it 


ETA: have a box of tissues at the ready


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 30, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I cannot bear dubbed versions of films and TV shows. I just find it totally jarring.


Always reminds me of Monkey when the words don't match the mouths. I also find it harder to hear what they're saying when that's the case. I don't have a hearing impairment and don't lipread in any meaningful way, but I think it makes a difference to listening comprehension nevertheless.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 30, 2020)

The Platform

Def worth a punt to get you thinking


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 31, 2020)

Looking forward to this. Spike Lee’s latest that’s showing on Netflix June 12th - ‘Da 5 Bloods’ Exclusive: Hear Terence Blanchard’s Opening Score from Spike Lee’s New Film


----------



## Spymaster (May 31, 2020)

We binged all 10 episodes of season 1 of _The Break_ this weekend.

Brilliant Belgian murder mystery that keeps you guessing right to the end of the last episode (and you won't guess right). Looking forward to watching season 2 next weekend which is also on Netflix.

One for fans of Broadchurch, Bordertown, The Bridge, etc ...


----------



## 8115 (May 31, 2020)

Started watching Schitts Creek but I thought it was a bit crap, zero laughs. Now I'm watching the new series of Somebody Feed Phil. I don't think it's quite as good as the first 2 series.


----------



## kittyP (May 31, 2020)

8115 said:


> Started watching Schitts Creek but I thought it was a bit crap, zero laughs.



It took me quite a while to get in to the mind set of it but when I did I loved it.


----------



## T & P (May 31, 2020)

8115 said:


> Started watching Schitts Creek but I thought it was a bit crap, zero laughs.


It gets better and better as you watch it, and it gets getting better throughout the six seasons


----------



## little_legs (May 31, 2020)

It's trash


----------



## Looby (May 31, 2020)

8115 said:


> Started watching Schitts Creek but I thought it was a bit crap, zero laughs. Now I'm watching the new series of Somebody Feed Phil. I don't think it's quite as good as the first 2 series.


It took me a while to get into as well and then it just clicked. I’d definitely recommend giving it another go.


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

Looby said:


> It took me a while to get into as well and then it just clicked. I’d definitely recommend giving it another go.


It’s definitely worth it- hilarious, heart warming and just good fun


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2020)

If nothing else, White Lines is worth watching for...



Spoiler



the bit were the dead gangsters wives turn up in a lorry decked out with Eastern European carpets and grandad gangster in the back. I thought that was brilliant


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> If nothing else, White Lines is worth watching for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cheesy series but it was easy viewing which is much needed currently imo


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2020)

ash said:


> Very cheesy series but it was easy viewing which is much needed currently imo


Oh it's mega cheesy and massively drawn out but as you say, easy viewing, which I found I needed on the day I half watched it.


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh it's mega cheesy and massively drawn out but as you say, easy viewing, which I found I needed on the day I half watched it.


I’m finding it very difficult to focus on anything at the moment so dogs snorting cocaine that has leaked from a giant banana suits me just fine 🤣😂


----------



## Spymaster (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> If nothing else, White Lines is worth watching for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoyed it, but



Spoiler



Didn’t get why everyone seemed to worship Axel when he was clearly a massive wanker. Also, it wasn’t explained how his body ended up on the mainland


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Enjoyed it, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can see why he may have been liked as tossers often are but the mainland things no ??


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 31, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Enjoyed it, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler?



Yeah, they forgot to explain that rather important detail, and it ended up making absolutely no sense. I know it was only a bit of light-hearted nonsense but it's almost as if they couldn't think of any good reason why he'd have been brought there... because there was no good reason.
And yeah, Axel was a complete wanker. The 'whodunnit' should have been concluded with everyone stabbing him three times with a pencil


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2020)

I didn't say it wasn't absolute bollocks


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 31, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I didn't say it wasn't absolute bollocks


Oh it was absolute bollocks, but I enjoyed it. I don't understand why some people can't enjoy absolute bollocks.


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

It was bloody good bollocks though 🤣😂


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 31, 2020)

ash said:


> It was bloody good bollocks though 🤣😂


It was like Shameless does Spain.
Actually, that'd have been OK Imagine it... Frank's bar


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

I need recommendations of other - good but bollocks type stuff. I’m ploughing through Homeland but thats too hard work at times . Just watched cuckoo which was great to start with but deteriorated by season 4.   Any suggestions ?!?!


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 31, 2020)

ash said:


> I need recommendations of other - good but bollocks type stuff. I’m ploughing through Homeland but thats too hard work at times . Just watched cuckoo which was great to start with but deteriorated by season 4.   Any suggestions ?!?!


I've had 3 attempts at Homeland. I like it but at the same time it bores the shit out of me.


----------



## ash (Jun 1, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've had 3 attempts at Homeland. I like it but at the same time it bores the shit out of me.


I tend to watch it when pissed so then have to watch at least 3 episodes again to catch up. It’s the perfect lock down series as it’s ..... never ending 🤣🤣


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

Doesn't fit the bollocks category but Norsemen is highly entertaining. Have you seen that ash ?


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 1, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> The Platform
> 
> Def worth a punt to get you thinking


Watched this film on the recommendation of my Mexican Spanish teacher after we had discussed Parasites. Definitely worth a watch, will probably watch again. The Spanish title is El Hoyo...The Hole


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 1, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We binged all 10 episodes of season 1 of _The Break_ this weekend.
> 
> Brilliant Belgian murder mystery that keeps you guessing right to the end of the last episode (and you won't guess right). Looking forward to watching season 2 next weekend which is also on Netflix.
> 
> One for fans of Broadchurch, Bordertown, The Bridge, etc ...




On it. 👍


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 1, 2020)

Anyone watching Jeffrey Epstein Filthy Rich?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We binged all 10 episodes of season 1 of _The Break_ this weekend.
> 
> Brilliant Belgian murder mystery that keeps you guessing right to the end of the last episode (and you won't guess right). Looking forward to watching season 2 next weekend which is also on Netflix.
> 
> One for fans of Broadchurch, Bordertown, The Bridge, etc ...


I remember watching that ages ago. I thought it was brilliant too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Anyone watching Jeffrey Epstein Filthy Rich?


Yes I watched that the other day. A fascinating and utterly repulsive story.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes I watched that the other day. A fascinating and utterly repulsive story.



So many lives damaged by him and that bitch Gislaine.
Fuck..he even had the gall to say his victims were just girls who were obsessed with him. 

I keep thinking how those young girls must have felt. To be so used and then when they went to speak out about what had been done to them, he had the brass fucking neck to accuse them of being vindictive and obsessed with him.
Fucking scumbag.
Those girls were never right again. 
Fucking bastard. I hope he died in agony.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 1, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Anyone watching Jeffrey Epstein Filthy Rich?


Watched 15 minutes and binned it. 

The world's depressing enough at the moment.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 1, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The world's depressing enough at the moment.



You can say that again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> So many lives damaged by him and that bitch Gislaine.
> Fuck..he even had the gall to say his victims were just girls who were obsessed with him.
> 
> I keep thinking how those young girls must have felt. To be so used and then when they went to speak out about what had been done to them, he had the brass fucking neck to accuse them of being vindictive and obsessed with him.
> ...


All of that and I found myself so furious again that women are so routinely not believed about things like this. It's just the norm for men to be believed and women to be painted as either mad or bad or of "loose morals" and so deserve it or just plain liars. This has been challenged a little in recent years but it is still the prevailing norm.

I cannot begin to imagine how it must feel to say "this happened to me" and for everyone around you to say "no - no it didn't".


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> All of that and I found myself so furious again that women are so routinely not believed about things like this. It's just the norm for men to be believed and women to be painted as either mad or bad or of "loose morals" and so deserve it or just plain liars. This has been challenged a little in recent years but it is still the prevailing norm.




You're spot on..
It's appalling.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

Actually another thing about that documentary Sugar Kane - I got a very strong sense from the women of how at 14/15 years old, you really just don't know how to deal with the situations they found themselves in. I'm certain I wouldn't have done either. As an adult woman, you are much more able to say "no fuck off! I don't want this" but as such a young person, you have no life experience and no way of being able to frame what is happening and it must have been impossible to even think about standing up to such a rich and powerful man.

Also, how that naivety allows the situation where you _would _go to the private island and the parties and these marvellous foreign trips thinking that it was all just a wonderful time. You'd just have no understanding of what was really going on.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Actually another thing about that documentary Sugar Kane - I got a very strong sense from the women of how at 14/15 years old, you really just don't know how to deal with the situatations they found themselves in. I'm certain I wouldn't have done either. As an adult woman, you are much more able to say "no fuck off! I don't want this" but as such a young person, you have no life experience and no way of being able to frame what is happening and it must have been impossible to even think about standing up to such a rich and powerful man.
> 
> Also, how that naivety allows the situation where you _would _go to the private island and the parties and these marvellous foreign trips thinking that it was all just a wonderful time. You'd just have no understanding of what was really going on.




Also what got me was the girls whose lives were so shit that this fucker abusing them was just more shit to put up with and say nothing about.
He sought out damaged young girls knowing they would be more vulnerable and more easily manipulated.
He pretended to be interested in them and promised a future and then used them for his own gratification. It was a manipulative game to him and Gislaine.
Wonder where the fuck that bitch is now? Another person I hope dies screaming in agony.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Also what got me was the girls whose lives were so shit that this fucker abusing them was just more shit to put up with and say nothing about.
> He sought out damaged young girls knowing they would be more vulnerable and more easily manipulated.
> He pretended to be interested in them and promised a future and then used them for his own gratification. It was a manipulative game to him and Gislaine.
> Wonder where the fuck that bitch is now? Another person I hope dies screaming in agony.


Yes that came across so well from the women involved telling their stories.


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2020)

I liked the first two episodes of Snowpiercer (all available atm). For much of the first episode I thought it was going to it a by-the-numbers serialisation of the film, but there is quite a bit of a twist at the end of ep 1 that instantly marks a departure from the film


----------



## N_igma (Jun 1, 2020)

I loved White Lines and it has nothing to do with the murder mystery aspect, which to be quite honest is nothing special.

The themes it touches on though - abandonment, nostalgia, family relationships, identity, moving on from the past etc. I thought they were delivered with deft and packed an emotional punch which was quite moving for me throughout the series. That couple with the hilarious and cheesy scenes really made this show for me. 

Also, big shout out to Nuno Lopes who plays Boxer in the show. That guy is a tremendous actor star of the show here.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2020)

got around to watching Look who's back, some time after the buke. its better than i thought it would be


----------



## ash (Jun 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Doesn't fit the bollocks category but Norsemen is highly entertaining. Have you seen that ash ?


No I will have a look - thanks


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

ash said:


> No I will have a look - thanks


I really like it. Hope you do too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2020)

N_igma said:


> I loved White Lines and it has nothing to do with the murder mystery aspect, which to be quite honest is nothing special.
> 
> The themes it touches on though - abandonment, nostalgia, family relationships, identity, moving on from the past etc. I thought they were delivered with deft and packed an emotional punch which was quite moving for me throughout the series. That couple with the hilarious and cheesy scenes really made this show for me.
> 
> Also, big shout out to Nuno Lopes who plays Boxer in the show. That guy is a tremendous actor star of the show here.


Which couple? There were a few!


----------



## T & P (Jun 1, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Which couple? There were a few!


Still on episode 6, but the one ‘couple’ that I can’t wash off my mind involves a certain priest-wanking woman and, er, a member of her family who isn’t her husband...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> Got to admit though until things take a darker turn-Joe Exotic's obsession with the evil Carol Baskin was pretty funny?


news just in 



Spoiler



carole baskin has won control of joe exotic's zoo








						Tiger King’s Carole Baskin wins control over Joe Exotic’s infamous zoo
					

Carole Baskin is now in control of the Exotic Animal Memorial Park in Wynnewood, Oklahoma - better known as the zoo previously owned by Joe Exotic.  Exotic, real name Joseph Allen Maldonado-Passage, fled Oklahoma and left the zoo in control of his mother, and his former business partner Jeff...




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> I liked the first two episodes of Snowpiercer (all available atm). For much of the first episode I thought it was going to it a by-the-numbers serialisation of the film, but there is quite a bit of a twist at the end of ep 1 that instantly marks a departure from the film


I've not seen the film T & P or even heard of it before tonight, but have watched the first two episodes and am thoroughly enjoying it. The two leads are excellent and the story is good.


----------



## T & P (Jun 5, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I've not seen the film T & P or even heard of it before tonight, but have watched the first two episodes and am thoroughly enjoying it. The two leads are excellent and the story is good.


The film is (or was) also on Netflix. A bit silly but nonetheless a very entertaining sci-fi action film. You should definitely check it out.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 5, 2020)

The 4th season of 13 reasons why is out tomorrow (Friday June 5th).


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 5, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I remember watching that ages ago. I thought it was brilliant too


We finished series 2 last night. Almost as good as the first season. Why can’t all cop/mystery shows be that good? I haven’t seen much (any?) Belgian tv before. I’ll look out for more.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> I watched Special Correspondents, a brand new comedy film by the man we all loved to hate, Ricky Gervais. It's got one of the lowest ratings I've seen on Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> Someone was mentioning a few posts ago the 'so bad it's good' premise. All I can say is that I was looking for entertaining drivel to watch on a Sunday afternoon, and this did the trick just fine for me. Don't expect much though


Brand new? Its gotta be 5 years old!


----------



## BigTom (Jun 5, 2020)

Mallrats is on netflix, enjoyable film by Kevin Smith, not as good as Clerks obviously but still a good watch.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We finished series 2 last night. Almost as good as the first season. Why can’t all cop/mystery shows be that good? I haven’t seen much (any?) Belgian tv before. I’ll look out for more.


Yeah series 2 was good too.

There was a great Belgian show a few years ago called Cordon about an infectious disease outbreak in a Belgian city. I think it was on in that BBC 4 Saturday night foreign drama slot. Wish that was on Netflix as I'd like to watch that again.

Tabula Rasa is quite good as well. That's on Netflix I believe.

Hotel Beau Séjour as well. Not bad. On Netflix.


----------



## T & P (Jun 5, 2020)

1927 said:


> Brand new? Its gotta be 5 years old!


Oh, for some reason I assumed it was recent, never looked at the date. And Gervais's face doesn't seem to change over the years so difficult to tell


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2020)

BigTom said:


> Mallrats is on netflix, enjoyable film by Kevin Smith, not as good as Clerks obviously but still a good watch.


Brilliant, I'll give this a watch tonight.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah series 2 was good too.
> 
> There was a great Belgian show a few years ago called Cordon about an infectious disease outbreak in a Belgian city. I think it was on in that BBC 4 Saturday night foreign drama slot. Wish that was on Netflix as I'd like to watch that again.


Cordon was very good.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Anyone watching Jeffrey Epstein Filthy Rich?


How long has that been on Netflix? Is it fairly new? DoY's permanent retirement from public life has been announced recently, wonder if there's any connection?

Did you see the recent episode of The Good Fight about Jeffrey Epstein, also featuring digs at DoY? Very close to the bone. I'm amazed some of their episodes get past their legal dept, they often go for Trump's jugular too.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Just finished Extraction. I thought it was good for what it was. Fast paced load of old nonsense with tons of punch ups and shooting and blowing things up. I'll have forgotten it in about 10 minutes but it's an entertaining enough couple of hours.


I watched that last night, on the basis that I was wanting some mindless nonsense entertainment. It did the job. I felt it was very 'straight to video', but I didn't care.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 6, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> How long has that been on Netflix? Is it fairly new? DoY's permanent retirement from public life has been announced recently, wonder if there's any connection?
> 
> Did you see the recent episode of The Good Fight about Jeffrey Epstein, also featuring digs at DoY? Very close to the bone. I'm amazed some of their episodes get past their legal dept, they often go for Trump's jugular too.




Came out mid May. I watched the whole lot in one go.
And yes..Trump features as does prince Andrew and Clinton.  Although the guy who saw Clinton on Epsteins island said he was there for a meeting and he didnt see him with any of the young women or teenage girls.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Which couple? There were a few!



Ha I actually meant to say ‘coupled’ instead of ‘couple’ as in all those themes coupled with the cheesiness. Although _if _I had to pick a hilariously bad couple it would be the main character and her husband. At the very start she’s just like hey I’m staying here in Spain for a few weeks and I’m going to jump into a van with a complete stranger to find out who killed my brother and he’s like ‘you go girl’. What the actual fuck lol


----------



## T & P (Jun 7, 2020)

Orphan- psychological horror film. Doesn’t do any groundbreaking stuff but it is highly effective at what films of that genre are meant to do. The main antagonist character is perfectly  twisted and cunningly evil (a superb performance by the actor in question), and there is a twist that I never saw coming in a million years, and I suspect few others might have. Good late night fodder.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 7, 2020)

Wasted an evening watching White Lines- terrible but accidentally kept watching another episode due to laziness. Reminded me of Eldorado.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 9, 2020)

Coffee & Kareem - white cop & black kid teaming up and tangling with bad guys. Lots of foulmouthed wisecracking and some laugh out loud moments. It's silly and entertaining.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2020)

The First Purge

Obviously wasn't expecting much from this but was at a loss for something mindless to watch so why not. Actually really close to being a very good film. The story is a good one with a decent amount of tension that lets itself down in the third act. There's a couple of pieces of what I assume was editing to cut time where they seemed to have missed out the resolution to a situation and just skipped ahead to the next bit with the characters. It's not a gore fest/torture porn film either, of course there is blood and brutal murder but it's at the standard level of a violent action/thriller. If you like that kind of thing and are at a loose end, worth a watch.



Spoiler: third act



I get the idea of bringing in the mercenaries, and the people in the church were always going to get killed but it seemed to just become "let's slaughter as  many residents as possible" which doesn't seem like the kind of thing that would be in the interests of the people who wanted the first purge to succeed. From the previous films it's clear that non-participants are fair game and get robbed/raped/killed/etc but I don't really think the indiscriminate slaughter of families and children will play very well, whereas purge participants and people out in the streets getting done over works, you're hardly going to win over the middle ground people who don't want to take part in the purge but can be persuaded it's a good thing as it limits violence to one night a year if they think it will mean they really aren't safe on that night. Besides that I think it would have been a better story if you'd had a straight up run around the neighbourhood battle between the gangsters and the mercenaries (for the action part) and the chase of skeletor vs isiah and his sister (for the thriller part) both coming to a climax / face off at the finale



Also a shout out for Outnumbered which hasn't been mentioned on this thread, BBC comedy about a family, with hugh dennis and Claire Skinner as parents of three children, whose parts are semi-improvised. Really good, nice comedy, well worth watching.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 10, 2020)

I’ve given up on “Into the Night” halfway thru episode 3. Maybe it was just about to get interesting, I don’t know, but I just thought they took an interesting premise and made garbage from it.  The characters seemed more preoccupied with fighting each other than with the rather pressing matter of the sun being poised to kill them all, and there was zero dramatic tension, which should have been quite easy to drum up with the time jeopardy of the sun chasing them across the globe.

Maybe I didn’t give it enough of a chance, but it just seemed to suck.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2020)

cyberfairy said:


> Wasted an evening watching White Lines- terrible but accidentally kept watching another episode due to laziness. Reminded me of Eldorado.




it is indeed terrible,  full of plot holes and unlikeable characters but we somehow got to the end


----------



## spellbinder (Jun 11, 2020)

13 sins.
It filled an evening and wasn't too dreadful.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> Orphan- psychological horror film. Doesn’t do any groundbreaking stuff but it is highly effective at what films of that genre are meant to do. The main antagonist character is perfectly  twisted and cunningly evil (a superb performance by the actor in question), and there is a twist that I never saw coming in a million years, and I suspect few others might have. Good late night fodder.



This. I watched this, initally mistaking it for _The Orphanage_.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2020)

Just watched the first 'Upgrade' and it had some interesting ideas, enough that I will probably continue for now. I can't see how it's going to have the legs to last three series without doing something quite dramatic though.

Edit
Hang on, that might be Prime.


----------



## Reno (Jun 11, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched the first 'Upgrade' and it had some interesting ideas, enough that I will probably continue for now. I can't see how it's going to have the legs to last three series without doing something quite dramatic though.
> 
> Edit
> Hang on, that might be Prime.


Do you mean the science fiction film Upgrade from a couple of years ago ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2020)

Reno said:


> Do you mean the science fiction film Upgrade from a couple of years ago ?


No I don't, but oddly that's how I found out about upload, when I asked exactly the same question you did in response to someone else talking about Upgrade.
What they had been talking about seemed to fit the Upgrade plot, but now I see that they are clearly two completely different things. I quite liked upgrade, but I think it missed the mark somewhere, I didn't watch it paying full attention though.


----------



## Reno (Jun 11, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No I don't, but oddly that's how I found out about upload, when I asked exactly the same question you did in response to someone else talking about Upgrade.
> What they had been talking about seemed to fit the Upgrade plot, but now I see that they are clearly two completely different things. I quite liked upgrade, but I think it missed the mark somewhere, I didn't watch it paying full attention though.


You wrote "Upgrade" in you post, hence the confusion. There has been talk of developing that into a tv series, btw. so I wondered whether you were posting from the future.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 11, 2020)

I did that next week


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2020)

Reno said:


> You wrote "Upgrade" in you post, hence the confusion. There has been talk of developing that into a tv series, btw. so I wondered whether you were posting from the future.


Oh yeah. It's just me then. 
I mean upload.
. . . and it isn't on Netflix.


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2020)

Watching Who Killed Malcolm X 
It’s really good, especially if like me you’re an ignoramus about that whole period.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 11, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We binged all 10 episodes of season 1 of _The Break_ this weekend.
> 
> Brilliant Belgian murder mystery that keeps you guessing right to the end of the last episode (and you won't guess right). Looking forward to watching season 2 next weekend which is also on Netflix.
> 
> One for fans of Broadchurch, Bordertown, The Bridge, etc ...


read this and thought ooh that sounds good

looked it up and realised i’ve seen it, just forgotten the title, being a bit unmemorable

saw your second post about it referring to a second series, thought ‘great, can watch that’

looked it up, realised i’ve seen the whole of that series too


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 11, 2020)

The Break. Sorry Spymaster, but that was your worst recommendation yet. Clunky story, shit characters, the lead cop wearing his shite jumpers who I wanted to shake to death for being shit. We’ve literally just given up on Ep 7, cos well, it was shit - not gunna waste another hour   I really wanted to get into it come Ep 7, but alas it failed.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 11, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The Break. Sorry Spymaster, but that was your worst recommendation yet. Clunky story, shit characters, the lead cop wearing his shite jumpers who I wanted to shake to death for being shit. We’ve literally just given up on Ep 7, cos well, it was shit - not gunna waste another hour   I really wanted to get into it come Ep 7, but alas it failed.


Soz mate


----------



## MBV (Jun 11, 2020)

I have just started The Trial which is an Italian drama. I'm a sucker for Italian tv so of course I'm enjoying it


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 12, 2020)

Uncorked - film about a guy who's conflicted because he wants to train to become a master sommelier but his father wants him to take over the family restaurant business. Nicely done drama about expectations and pressure, living up to other people's standards, personal sacrifice, versus pursuing a passion and following a dream.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm watching Into the Night now, watched 4/6 last night. It's okay.



Spoiler: Episode five



I'm just about to watch the one where they go to NATO and I'm hoping the annoying racist Dutch guy Rik gets killed/left behind.


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm watching Into the Night now, watched 4/6 last night. It's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of those series for me that manages to stay on the right side of passable, and just when you start wondering if it’s worth sticking with pulls off a gripping subplot or cliffhanger.

Overall it oscillated between a 6 and 7 out of 10 for me, which for a short thriller/sci-fi series is good enough. At the end I was left craving for more...


----------



## LDC (Jun 12, 2020)

Just started 'Homeland' at the beginning. I watched it when it first came out, but lost interest after a couple of seasons, this time I'm going to try and work way through it all!


----------



## T & P (Jun 12, 2020)

On the subject of undemanding sci-fi fodder, Netflix has been suggesting a film called iBoy for a while now. It sounded like utter shit so I’d ignored it, but last Sunday I gave it a go out of boredom and it wasn’t bad.

Whereas the main premise relies on a sci-fi occurrence, it is as much as a gritty inner city London thriller/ drama as it is sci-fi. Predictable and formulaic but watchable of a weekend.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 12, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just started 'Homeland' at the beginning. I watched it when it first came out, but lost interest after a couple of seasons, this time I'm going to try and work way through it all!


I'm on my third attempt. I like it but for some reason I keep losing interest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2020)

Episodes is up there now!

It's a bit clunky in places and whoever did Tamsin Greig's wardrobe should be shot but it's still brilliant.

I ended up watching the whole of series 1 last night and more than once laughed really hard out loud. Matt Le Blanc is so good and Carol the TV exec is brilliant.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 13, 2020)

I have watched all 3 series of Fauda. The first two were good - interesting, gripping, made the point well of how you have to be dehumanised to be part of the Israeli intelligence service. However they were both too pro Israel, with the Arab leads being presented as unhinged and duplicitous. Then series 3 swings right the other way by showing the severity of the Israeli response and how it is almost impossible not to become radicalised.
I'm not sure if they changed writer in series 3 or if they just felt that the series needed some balance, anyway it was a welcome conclusion to the series that brought it the balance it needed.
So if you're going to watch, make sure you watch all 3 series. However after 3 series of Fauda, you should fully expect to be broken by the misery and the hopelessness of the Israeli/Palestenian situation. I don't think I can watch anything but comedies for some time to come.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I have watched all 3 series of Fauda. The first two were good - interesting, gripping, made the point well of how you have to be dehumanised to be part of the Israeli intelligence service. However they were both too pro Israel, with the Arab leads being presented as unhinged and duplicitous. Then series 3 swings right the other way by showing the severity of the Israeli response and how it is almost impossible not to become radicalised.
> I'm not sure if they changed writer in series 3 or if they just felt that the series needed some balance, anyway it was a welcome conclusion to the series that brought it the balance it needed.
> So if you're going to watch, make sure you watch all 3 series. However after 3 series of Fauda, you should fully expect to be broken by the misery and the hopelessness of the Israeli/Palestenian situation. I don't think I can watch anything but comedies for some time to come.



I was really disappointed with series 3. The first 2 if anything seemed more balanced to me, whereas the last one was like The A Team becoming less and less believable. The main group would've been dead several times over. I remember looking to see if the writers had changed myself but I don't think they had so assumed the ridiculous action scenes had been ramped up because they were running out of ideas.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 13, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> I was really disappointed with series 3. The first 2 if anything seemed more balanced to me, whereas the last one was like The A Team becoming less and less believable. The main group would've been dead several times over. I remember looking to see if the writers had changed myself but I don't think they had so assumed the ridiculous action scenes had been ramped up because they were running out of ideas.


I agree with this to an extent, there is even a scene when they shoot the team to make them look like superheroes and yes there was much more action, although the Israelis have 9 lives in the first two series too.
 But if you consider what I have said above, it was the first time the Arab male leads had been presented sympathetically. So from that point of view, and imo a very important need of the show, series 3 was very necessary and significant and meant I could forgive the A team type stuff as I didn't see that balance in series 1 and 2. I get that Series 3 may have felt more clumsily made but when you consider it's Israeli TV, I think series 3 is pretty wow.


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2020)

For those who like horror films and haven’t seen it yet, Hereditary has just been made available. Without doubt one of the best horror films of the last few years.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2020)

Inhuman Resources. I don't have a review or anything, but I'm halfway through and it's really good.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 16, 2020)

The good place ,just watched season four it really cheered me up ,my eyes ache a bit though .


----------



## PartTimer (Jun 16, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh yeah. It's just me then.
> I mean upload.
> . . . and it isn't on Netflix.



Apart from that, it was an expertly crafted post.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2020)

T & P said:


> For those who like horror films and haven’t seen it yet, Hereditary has just been made available. Without doubt one of the best horror films of the last few years.


Yup.  THE scariest film I've ever watched. Was actually reduced to holding the fella's hand halfway through cos I was fucking shitting it so much


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just started 'Homeland' at the beginning. I watched it when it first came out, but lost interest after a couple of seasons, this time I'm going to try and work way through it all!


. 

First few seasons are really good. It treads water for a bit but comes back well in 6 and 7. 

Not seen 8 yet


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2020)

Korean drama is quite binge worthy, loved Extracurricular and going through My Mister at the moment



T & P said:


> For those who like horror films and haven’t seen it yet, Hereditary has just been made available. Without doubt one of the best horror films of the last few years.



Nah I hated it, first half is good but goes wildly off the rails after That scene. Midsommar is much better


----------



## Reno (Jun 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah I hated it, first half is good but goes wildly off the rails after That scene. Midsommar is much better


I like both but I prefer Hereditary. On a re-watch, what follows later is really well set up in the first half..


----------



## T & P (Jun 16, 2020)

ash said:


> I need recommendations of other - good but bollocks type stuff. I’m ploughing through Homeland but thats too hard work at times . Just watched cuckoo which was great to start with but deteriorated by season 4.   Any suggestions ?!?!


Love, Death and Robots is a very good sci-fi anthology of adult animation shorts. Most of them in the 5 to 15 minutes-long bracket, so dead easy to dip in and out of.

Inevitably some of them are better than others, and one of them could be described as a tad sexist but the majority are at least very watchable and a few are very good indeed. And as each was done by a different artist/ writer, you get a good mix of genres and drawing styles





__





						love death and robots - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 16, 2020)

Enjoying ‘Schitts Creek’ , it took a bit to settle into but I’m hooked now.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 16, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Enjoying ‘Schitts Creek’ , it took a bit to settle into but I’m hooked now.


How far did you have to go? I watched series 1 waiting for that moment to drop but I still think it's shit.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 17, 2020)

I watched two comedies the other night. One of them was a great example of how to write and direct a comedy and the other wasn’t.

Get Hard - I’d almost bet my life that the concept of this film was reverse engineered in some Hollywood Writers’ Room who just wanted Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart in a film together so decided to go down the laziest, cliché-ridden road imaginable.

This film is full of racial stereotypes, nothing too vulgar or offensive, just lazy. And a lot of the lines don’t hit, there’s nothing worse than seeing two good actors give it their all with terrible material and it’s just not funny. I cringe for actors in these sort of situations. There was one or two laugh out loud moments but ugh never again.

Thunder Road - I believe this film is a feature length based off a short film that done really well at some film festival about a guy who does a speech at his mother’s funeral. This film starts of with that speech but develops into a film about a likeable cop whose heart is in the right place but also manages to say or do the wrong thing and his life slowly crumbles before his eyes.

Now this isn’t a laugh out loud comedy, more a dark comedy/drama but I thought it was excellent. The guy who wrote, directed And starred in it, Jim Cummings, I’ve never heard of him before but he is damn good. The shots that focus on emotion, smart script and overall good acting all-round made this very worthwhile.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 17, 2020)

nagapie said:


> How far did you have to go? I watched series 1 waiting for that moment to drop but I still think it's shit.



It seriously took about 3/4 of S1. Loving that there are loads to watch.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 17, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> It seriously took about 3/4 of S1. Loving that there are loads to watch.


I am past that and still hate it so guess it's not for me😂
I was really hoping I liked it because of how much there is available.


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2020)

nagapie said:


> How far did you have to go? I watched series 1 waiting for that moment to drop but I still think it's shit.


It might not be for you if you think it’s at shite level atm, but it does get better with every season, as opposed to worse which is what tends to happen with multi-season series. In fact S1 is the weakest one IMO, but if you think back thawed the case with several other comedy series that became revered.

For me it works great because it doesn’t try to be a laugh-out-loud vehicle even though it’s in essence a sitcom. The character development never stops through the six seasons so it is not just meaningless hot air comedy writing. It’s feel-good without being cheesy, amusing and entertaining without trying (or needing) to be really funny, and once you get invested in the characters moving and emotional at places. A good complement (or antidote) to intense drama series.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2020)

Who killed Malcolm X, have a look, I know i said it before but srsly.
episode 5 reveal- His personal bodyguard up to and including the day he died was an infiltrator basically a spy paid by NYPD, who is here talking to the camera as an old man. Proper educational.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2020)

F is for Family S4


----------



## T & P (Jun 19, 2020)

New season of The Politician just released today. Didn’t even know they were making a second, even though the ending of S1 left matters neatly open for a potential second season.

I know the very presence of Gwyneth Paltrow would have been a dealbreaker for many, but she’s a supporting character and did not spoil this anymore that she spoiled the Iron Man or Avengers films. All I can say is that without being anywhere near amazing the first season grew from just about watchable to surprisingly gripping as it progressed.

In spite of myself I ended up enjoying the first season more than I thought I would. Rather like the evolution of Desperate Housewives, what it started as seemly little more than a sarcastic social commentary on white privileged society in America developed into much more, including murder and other dastardly deeds.


----------



## Bwark (Jun 20, 2020)

This makes me want to watch, haven't seen a decent horror in years.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just watched Uppity, can recommend especially if you are into motorsport, but that is kind of irrelevant.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 20, 2020)

Da 5 Bloods

Spike Lee doing what Spike Lee does - flashbacks. history, education. His timing is good with the (presumably shot last minute) BLM references but his message is as relevant as  ever

I just wish it was half an hour shorter.

And of course, it's nice to see Lester Freamon and Clay Davis back together


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2020)

Magnetic.  Largely a bunch of well-off, good looking, drugged-up white people doing expensive hobbies using go-pros.

Parts of this are already available on youtube on vr.

Visually stunning, can take your breath away, regularly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 21, 2020)

I've watched James Acaster's Repertoire over the last couple of days and it is very good. Very good indeed.


----------



## T & P (Jun 22, 2020)

More than half way through Snowpiercer TV series and still enjoying it. Whilst it’s not mind blowing it has plenty enough going on to make it worthwhile IMO. More subplots and shades of grey among all factions at play then in the film, so it’s more than a straight serialisation of the film.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 23, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Magnetic.  Largely a bunch of well-off, good looking, drugged-up white people doing expensive hobbies using go-pros.
> 
> Parts of this are already available on youtube on vr.
> 
> Visually stunning, can take your breath away, regularly.


I tried it. Entitled pricks enjoying the fruits of their parents' labour. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 23, 2020)

nagapie said:


> How far did you have to go? I watched series 1 waiting for that moment to drop but I still think it's shit.


Yeah me too. I just gave up. Got taken in by the 'multi award winning script', but it's just boring so far.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 23, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> Magnetic.  Largely a bunch of well-off, good looking, drugged-up white people doing expensive hobbies using go-pros.
> 
> Parts of this are already available on youtube on vr.
> 
> Visually stunning, can take your breath away, regularly.


Dunno where you get your view of the people in that doc. I would say at least half of them aren't white, none of them are drugged up and most of them rely on sponsorship or just fund themselves. You're right about one thing though - most of them use go pros (but who doesn't in those worlds?)

The Hawaiian surfer surviving a 2 or 3 wave hold down at Nazare; sure that he was going to die and then the rush he clearly felt afterwards was nuts.

I have never seen anything like those guys speed flying in NZ 

It's beautifully filmed and well worth a watch imo.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 23, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I have never seen anything like those guys speed flying in NZ


That was pretty amazing alright.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 23, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> That was pretty amazing alright.


The trust between them was sort of beautiful. Like a lot of people doing shit like that - base jumpers, wingsuit flyers, free climbers - you just know a few of them aren't going to make it past their 20s.


----------



## dervish (Jun 24, 2020)

I clicked on the first thing that appeared in netflix for some background noise, it turned out to be Space Force, which I didn't really have an opinion on but did make me laugh, it doesn't need much thought, is occasionally very funny and easy to have on in the background.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 24, 2020)

Just rewatched the speed flying section from the Magnetic | Netflix documentary on YouTube. 

Better on a bigger screen as the filming's so immersive but this gives you an idea...


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've watched James Acaster's Repertoire over the last couple of days and it is very good. Very good indeed.


We both absolutely LOVED that. Watched it twice now. He's so fucking clever.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 24, 2020)

Bwark said:


> This makes me want to watch, haven't seen a decent horror in years.


What about A Quiet Place? Or Get Out? Or Bird Box? Or Hereditary?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 24, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We both absolutely LOVED that. Watched it twice now. He's so fucking clever.


Isn't he? I was really impressed.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 24, 2020)

Netflix is making it easier for people to remove titles from their ‘continue watching’ row
					

Just because you start a movie on Netflix doesn’t mean it should haunt you forever




					www.theverge.com
				




Finally! Really annoying to have things you stopped watching because you don't like them in the continue wathching section. I've often skipped to the end of a film I've not been enjoying just to keep it out of there, but it'll be nice to be able to clear out tv series and films I've forgotten to "finish".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> What about A Quiet Place? Or Get Out? Or Bird Box? Or Hereditary?


I quite liked 'Await further instructions' on Netflix.


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I quite liked 'Await further instructions' on Netflix.


That was weird wasn’t it but I also enjoyed it


----------



## T & P (Jun 24, 2020)

I don’t know if they’re still on Netflix, but Creep and Creep 2 were surprisingly good. Not a fan of found footage films but they were as good as the genre gets, and the acting performance by the main character was bloody brilliant imo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2020)

ash said:


> That was weird wasn’t it but I also enjoyed it


Something different for sure. Fun to discover what was going on and (sort of) fun to watch the unfolding analogy of the breakdown modern society (or something).


----------



## Bwark (Jun 25, 2020)

A quiet place and bird box didn't grab me, will try the other two though


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Inhuman Resources. I don't have a review or anything, but I'm halfway through and it's really good.



It's fantastic. Eric Cantona is bloody ace, in fact it's a great cast and a great story. Loving it, last 2 episodes tonight (and fucking hallelujah it's only 6 episodes! Am I the only one who thinks pretty much nothing can keep being good over 4/5/6 plus seasons and that sometimes less really is more?)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looking forward to this. Spike Lee’s latest that’s showing on Netflix June 12th - ‘Da 5 Bloods’ Exclusive: Hear Terence Blanchard’s Opening Score from Spike Lee’s New Film




I thought it was a fucking mess, really disappointing. Left almost no impression on me other than I'd wasted two hours on it. Thinking back on it now only two things stand out: how predictable it was and how fucking annoying and intrusive the music was, rendering a lot of the dialogue secondary. Awful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> I don’t know if they’re still on Netflix, but Creep and Creep 2 were surprisingly good. Not a fan of found footage films but they were as good as the genre gets, and the acting performance by the main character was bloody brilliant imo.


Is Creep the one were a chap goes to stay with some guy at his cabin in the woods and it gets increasingly mental? There's a wolf mask involved at some point. And it ends with a very odd scene by a lake, shot from a distance?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I thought it was a fucking mess, really disappointing. Left almost no impression on me other than I'd wasted two hours on it. Thinking back on it now only two things stand out: how predictable it was and how fucking annoying and intrusive the music was, rendering a lot of the dialogue secondary. Awful.


Same. Childish storyline and the fighting scenes with the actors not being any younger was confusing at first and then just irritating.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> I don’t know if they’re still on Netflix, but Creep and Creep 2 were surprisingly good. Not a fan of found footage films but they were as good as the genre gets, and the acting performance by the main character was bloody brilliant imo.



Love those two films. Video diary/character study makes sense as found footage. It took me ages to get over the cringe factor and watch the first film in full, but it was worth it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 25, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I thought it was a fucking mess, really disappointing. Left almost no impression on me other than I'd wasted two hours on it. Thinking back on it now only two things stand out: how predictable it was and how fucking annoying and intrusive the music was, rendering a lot of the dialogue secondary. Awful.



We started it last weekend, completely lost interest after 40 mins - ta for the heads up, we won’t be wasting 2 1/2 hours on it then


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We started it last weekend, completely lost interest after 40 mins - ta for the heads up, we won’t be wasting 2 1/2 hours on it then


Netflix are pushing Undercover season 2 pretty hard as a "coming soon" item and I keep expecting to see it up. I checked yesterday and it's not being released until fucking September.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Same. Childish storyline and the fighting scenes with the actors not being any younger was confusing at first and then just irritating.





Mr.Bishie said:


> We started it last weekend, completely lost interest after 40 mins - ta for the heads up, we won’t be wasting 2 1/2 hours on it then



It's a fucking shame because the whole point about the black experience in Vietnam - and after - needs to be made, but it just seemed _so_ ham fisted.

Funnily enough Spy I thought the actors staying at their relative ages was a nice touch ... to start with and then yes, it just got annoying


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Funnily enough Spy I thought the actors staying at their relative ages was a nice touch ... to start with and then yes, it just got annoying


Otis's girlfriend and daughter must've stopped aging 30 years ago too and the way they found the gold was a piss take. The whole thing was a fucking mess that I watched completely because I thought it would get better. It doesn't. It gets worse and worse.


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is Creep the one were a chap goes to stay with some guy at his cabin in the woods and it gets increasingly mental? There's a wolf mask involved at some point. And it ends with a very odd scene by a lake, shot from a distance?


Yes 
 I f you liked it you need to watch the second one also.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2020)

Late to it but I Am Mother was a very good watch last night, the way the robot became more and more menacing was quality and the leads were 100%


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2020)

I watched a new sci-fi film called Freaks last night. Nothing to do with the 1932 flick- this is a sci-fi/ horror movie (though it's not really horror at all) that starts rather slowly but finishes at a frantic pace, and whereas the premise borrows heavily from certain aspects of the X-Men concept, it turned out to be a surprisingly good and watchable film.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 27, 2020)

T & P said:


> I watched a new sci-fi film called Freaks last night. Nothing to do with the 1932 flick- this is a sci-fi/ horror movie (though it's not really horror at all) that starts rather slowly but finishes at a frantic pace, and whereas the premise borrows heavily from certain aspects of the X-Men concept, it turned out to be a surprisingly good and watchable film.



I watched this last night as well and agree, thought it would be total trash but I'd give it a go anyway and turned out well.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2020)

Yeah saw that Thursday and it’s not bad, think I mistook it for a film with a similar premise though that’s not based on superheroes.!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2020)

Watching 10 Years Later, series of shorts on Hong Kong exploring  future and identity


----------



## Reno (Jun 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah saw that Thursday and it’s not bad, think I mistook it for a film with a similar premise though that’s not based on superheroes.!


There was another recent, low budget Canadian science fiction film about a dystopia where people superpowers are outlawed, called _Code 8_.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> There was another recent, low budget Canadian science fiction film about a dystopia where people superpowers are outlawed, called _Code 8_.



Nah, this one I think









						Leave No Trace (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah, this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not a sci-fi picture - one of my favourite films of recent years though
eta: just looked at the IMDb entry and it sort of has a similar premise. Very different type of film though


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 27, 2020)

Athlete A, the story of those who reported Larry Nassar for sexual assaults to US Gymnastics who then covered up his wrongdoings for years. Well worth a watch but does contain details of assaults. Another great documentary from Netflix.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 27, 2020)

Season 3 of DARK is out.
Looking forward to that.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Season 3 of DARK is out.
> Looking forward to that.


Ooo! But also, brain bleed time as I try to remember everything


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 27, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Ooo! But also, brain bleed time as I try to remember everything


Same!


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 27, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Ooo! But also, brain bleed time as I try to remember everything



I'm just going to have to go back and watch/ff through season 2 again.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 27, 2020)

Dark, text recap of seasons 1 and 2: Dark season 1-2 recap: what happened in the first two seasons of the Netflix sci-fi series?
Vid recap:


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2020)

I had to keep looking up the first as I was watching the second


----------



## Reno (Jun 27, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nah, this one I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd never connected that to Freaks but it's certainly a lot better.


----------



## Reno (Jun 27, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Season 3 of DARK is out.
> Looking forward to that.


Dark thread here. 









						Dark (On Netflix)
					

Or torrent if you like!  I'm surprised not to see a thread for this. Anybody else seen it?  It's a German series and it's fucking fantastic. People are kind of calling it a Euro version of Stranger things but I'm not having that. It's more Twin Peaks and then some. I'm currently on second...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2020)

Just watched Space Force, which is woeful, don't bother. . . and Republic of Doyle, which is rather good. Nothing we haven't seen before (maverick ex-cop, his wife and son run private detective agency in St. John's, Newfoundland - hijinks ensue). It's chewing gum for the brain, but done pretty well. I'd say you could do a lot worse.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 27, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Just watched Space Force, which is woeful,


Really? I didn't think it was that good.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 27, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Really? I didn't think it was that good.


I thought you were an "it's all good, man" man. Man.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> I'd never connected that to Freaks but it's certainly a lot better.



Its the trailer "kid loves alone with creepy dad convinced the enemies are going to harm them" so I kind of just assumed.

I don't normally do superhero films (also can we not call it science fiction because no science is involved in this film)


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its the trailer "kid loves alone with creepy dad convinced the enemies are going to harm them" so I kind of just assumed.
> 
> I don't normally do superhero films (also can we not call it science fiction because no science is involved in this film)


Since when do science fiction films need to be plausible ? The emphasis is on "fiction"


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 28, 2020)

Has anyone watched Unauthorized Living yet?

A lightweight Spanish drug baron caper that's kept us amused for a few days. It's certainly more Eastenders than Narcos but it's nicely filmed with some fun characters, and the storyline is a bit silly but quite engaging (drug lord gets Alzheimers and tries to straighten out his business affairs before he loses his faculties completely).


----------



## girasol (Jun 28, 2020)

Very good Mexican film, broke my heart, but the ending was more upbeat than I expected... 









						Watch I'm No Longer Here | Netflix Official Site
					

A terrible misunderstanding with a local gang sends 17-year-old Ulises, leader of a group hooked on cumbia music, across the border to save his life.




					www.netflix.com
				




In the mountains of Monterrey, Mexico, a small street gang named "Los Terkos" spends their days listening to slowed down cumbia music and attending dance parties, showing off their outfits, hairstyles and gang alliances. These different bands of disaffected youth refer to themselves as Kolombianos, combining the Cholo culture with Colombian music. Ulises Samperio (17), the leader of Los Terkos, tries to protect his friends from the nefarious elements of a quickly evolving drug/political war, but after a misunderstanding with a local cartel, he is forced to leave for Jackson Heights, Queens, a diverse immigrant community in New York City. Ulises tries to assimilate, but when he learns that his gang and the whole Kolombia culture is under threat, he questions his place in America and longs to return home.


----------



## Thora (Jun 28, 2020)

Watched the first couple of episodes of Dark and am relying heavily on Wikipedia to keep track of who is who in which timeline and which reality. Feels like there are about 200 characters


----------



## Reno (Jun 29, 2020)

Disclosure, documentary about the representation of transpeople on film and tv and it was very good. I hope not just people who are LGBTQ+ (and I especially mean you, dear cis heterosexual men) will watch this.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2020)

Deadwind season 2 coming Wednesday.
👍


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2020)

_The Woods_. New Harlen Coben series set in Poland. There are a couple of plot holes towards the end but they're not big enough to spoil the show and overall it's a very good mystery with a good twist. Darkly atmospheric Polish woodlands and towns and the main actors are outstanding. Echoes of _The Break_, so one for Mrs Miggins but probably not Mr.Bishie


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> _The Woods_. New Harlen Coben series set in Poland. There are a couple of plot holes towards the end but they're not big enough to spoil the show and overall it's a very good mystery with a good twist. Darkly atmospheric Polish woodlands and towns and the main actors are outstanding. Echoes of _The Break_, so one for Mrs Miggins but probably not Mr.Bishie


Oooh cheers! I need something new to watch.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2020)

Watched _Eurovision Song Contest: Fire Saga_ last night. Stupid but I enjoyed it. I have a weakness for Will Ferrel


----------



## LDC (Jun 29, 2020)

Just watched, and can recommend, Operation Finale, a film about the mission to get Adolf Eichmann from Argentina to Israel for trial.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just watched, and can recommend, Operation Finale, a film about the mission to get Adolf Eichmann from Argentina to Israel for trial.


Excellent film


----------



## Chz (Jun 29, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Watched _Eurovision Song Contest: Fire Saga_ last night. Stupid but I enjoyed it. I have a weakness for Will Ferrel


It really gets it. The only sour note is that a real Eurovision crowd would have cheered wildly when they got back on stage, and every single performer backstage would give them a hug.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2020)

Chz said:


> It really gets it. The only sour note is that a real Eurovision crowd would have cheered wildly when they got back on stage, and every single performer backstage would give them a hug.


Oh yes, absolutely. The defeaning silence after the hamster wheel incident was 100% wrong! I loved the tiny door slam near the end


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> Dark thread here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok.. so I know there's the other thread in another reality 😁
But I just want to sing the praises of this series. 
Really brilliant. 
Best ending I've seen in a long time in sci fi.
Wish it wasn't over. 🙁


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Watched _Eurovision Song Contest: Fire Saga_ last night. Stupid but I enjoyed it. I have a weakness for Will Ferrel


Pleasantly silly, or perhaps more sillily pleasant 

Not really any bad guys in it, really (apart from maybe the dude better known as the coke fiend Swedish Bond  ), as this review in _Forbes_ alludes to:



Spoiler



It’s a relatively upbeat and optimistic musical extravaganza, one that features another terrific comic turn from Rachel McAdams, offers a gif-friendly supporting role for Dan Stevens and* takes the time to explicitly de-villainize both would-be romantic rivals *(Stevens and Melissanthi Mahut).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pleasantly silly, or perhaps more sillily pleasant
> 
> Not really any bad guys in it, really (apart from maybe the dude better known as the coke fiend Swedish Bond  ), as this review in _Forbes_ alludes to:
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I like that review (and now I have to watch _Semi-Pro) 👍🏼_It’s hard to think of it as a musical as they kept (obvs) banging out the same song over and over but the performances were so good, and it’s the Ferrel ‘open hearted’ thing that’s so great. I mean, at least pitched perfectly for the level of it all. Amy Rachel McAdams, the Americans 😬, the dangly bells knight from Night at the Museum 🤩 It often takes an adjustment of expectations that Ferrel stuff isn’t going to be sneer-comedy and a lot of his stuff is actually joyous kid’s movies with swearing.

edit: to address your bolded bit - I was waiting for the psychosexual drama to turn dark but it turned out OK.... though I am sure they cut (for length jfc what a marathon)  a few is-he-isn’t-he scenes with the backing dancers. IMO they could have kept them (or whatever my imagination has conjured up) and cut the Greek lady whispering to the Russian gentleman stuff.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 30, 2020)

All I've got to say is....Ya ya! Ding dong!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 30, 2020)

I can't stop singing it 5t3IIa


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 30, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I can't stop singing it 5t3IIa


PLAY IT I DONT CARE I HATE YOU YA YA DING DONG


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2020)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh yes, I like that review (and now I have to watch _Semi-Pro) 👍🏼_It’s hard to think of it as a musical as they kept (obvs) banging out the same song over and over but the performances were so good, and it’s the Ferrel ‘open hearted’ thing that’s so great. I mean, at least pitched perfectly for the level of it all. Amy Rachel McAdams, the Americans 😬, the dangly bells knight from Night at the Museum 🤩 It often takes an adjustment of expectations that Ferrel stuff isn’t going to be sneer-comedy and *a lot of his stuff is actually joyous kid’s movies with swearing.*


I described it, in tone, as being Elf: The Musical.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 2, 2020)

New series of unsolved mysteries is very good -but only six episodes released just now. Another six to be released an at unspecified later date.


----------



## T & P (Jul 2, 2020)

We finally got to start watching Giri/Haji, which I’d been told it was great by multiple sources but I’d been postponing for some reason.

Three episodes in and fucking loving it. It deserves a wider audience and greater public awareness.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> Disclosure, documentary about the representation of transpeople on film and tv and it was very good. I hope not just people who are LGBTQ+ (and I especially mean you, dear cis heterosexual men) will watch this.



Well I'm your target audience and watched it last week. My son also recommended it.

I thought it was excellent.  Although I've probably had more than the average person's exposure to transpeople through work I've done the discussion has moved on so much. 20 years ago I took a lad to the Tavistock clinic when he was asking about 'a sex change'...I'll hold my hands up and say I remember having the discussion with other workers about why he felt the need to aspire to looking like a female model. The film does a really good job of answering that question.

Loads of films I've never seen and it was really interesting to hear people's experiences and see the support for others in the community. A really positive and important documentary.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm recommending DARK.
Its brilliant


Oh...repeating myself. 
Must be a glitch in ze matrix. 
🙂


----------



## sojourner (Jul 4, 2020)

Thora said:


> Watched the first couple of episodes of Dark and am relying heavily on Wikipedia to keep track of who is who in which timeline and which reality. Feels like there are about 200 characters


We're planning to watch it later so I'm about to have  read up on the first 2


----------



## MBV (Jul 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> We finally got to start watching Giri/Haji, which I’d been told it was great by multiple sources but I’d been postponing for some reason.
> 
> Three episodes in and fucking loving it. It deserves a wider audience and greater public awareness.




Also started this yesterday and I agree it is great! No idea why I didn't watch it at the time.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Deadwind season 2 coming Wednesday.
> 👍



It's just a Bridge wannabe


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2020)

I watched all of _Ju-on: Origins_, a prequel mini-series to the popular J-horror franchise. Not bad if you like that type of thing. Astonishing bleak and brutal and if you don't like gore and bad things happening to children and pregnant women, stay away. By the end I got a little confused, because in as with the film series, it jumps around different time frames.


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 7, 2020)

I like a bit of horror - Ju-on : Origins was right up my street.  My main criticism is the same as yours Reno - I got confused with all the time changes, to the point I occasionally had to stop and rewatch bits to get my bearings


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 7, 2020)

T & P said:


> We finally got to start watching Giri/Haji, which I’d been told it was great by multiple sources but I’d been postponing for some reason.
> 
> Three episodes in and fucking loving it. It deserves a wider audience and greater public awareness.


Might give that a watch then. My sister recommended it but she has dreadful taste generally


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Might give that a watch then. My sister recommended it but she has dreadful taste generally


Trust her on this one.


----------



## T & P (Jul 7, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Might give that a watch then. My sister recommended it but she has dreadful taste generally


You might find much of the first episode nothing to write home about, but once the action moves to London and an array of additional main and supporting characters is added, it gets very good indeed.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2020)

I know I recommended this a while back, but saying it again now cos we finished it last week and thought it was absolutely brilliant.

Tales From The Loop

" Townspeople live above `The Loop', a machine built to unlock and explore the mysteries of the universe."

It's a series of interlocking stories, and I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2020)

sojourner said:


> I know I recommended this a while back, but saying it again now cos we finished it last week and thought it was absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Tales From The Loop
> 
> ...


It’s on Amazon, not on Netflix and there even is a thread: Tales From The Loop on Amazon Prime - fantastic!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 7, 2020)

sojourner said:


> I know I recommended this a while back, but saying it again now cos we finished it last week and thought it was absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Tales From The Loop
> 
> ...


It's on my list!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2020)

Reno said:


> It’s on Amazon, not on Netflix and there even is a thread: Tales From The Loop on Amazon Prime - fantastic!


Oops! I shall check it out, thanks Reno


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2020)

Just watched the first episode of Dark and am already massively confused about who’s who and how they’re related to each other. And there’s three seasons. This is not gonna be another waste of time like Lost, is it?


----------



## Thora (Jul 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just watched the first episode of Dark and am already massively confused about who’s who and how they’re related to each other. And there’s three seasons. This is not gonna be another waste of time like Lost, is it?


If you’re confused already then I’d stop there.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just watched the first episode of Dark and am already massively confused about who’s who and how they’re related to each other. And there’s three seasons. This is not gonna be another waste of time like Lost, is it?


I've not watched Lost so can't answer that one, but I did love this. First season's a piece of piss compared to S2 and 3 though!  There's no spoon feeding at all, it keeps you constantly on the ball, and the only way to watch it, for me, is to let it wash over you and try and absorb it. I had to catch up on S1 and 2 in order to watch 3, and although I am still struggling, I am enjoying it.


----------



## Reno (Jul 7, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Just watched the first episode of Dark and am already massively confused about who’s who and how they’re related to each other. And there’s three seasons. This is not gonna be another waste of time like Lost, is it?


I didn’t find it than confusing in season 1 but you do have to pay attention. Nearly every episode has a montage sequence which makes the relationships between the characters clear.

Unlike Lost, this was conceived as a three season run with an ending in mind. Several major plot twists, which would have been mere gimmicks in Lost, pay off massively here. The plot is genuinely clever.

Everybody I know who liked the show thought the ending was great and I think it’s one of the best shows ever made, but if time travel paradoxes aren’t for you....


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 9, 2020)

For some reason I'd never finished The Thick of It when it was first out.

Just finished it and thought the last couple of episodes were fantastic. The penultimate one was a real change to what had gone before. It may be due to my interest in legal proceedings but I found it brilliantly scripted and quite riveting. I love it when someone who is all illusion is skewered by a detailed line of questioning. A bit like PMQs without the braying audience. 

Anyone who didn't stay the course should watch it.


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2020)

Warrior Nun. A superhero-cum-supernatural fantasy series. Yes, the title is decisively silly and off putting, which is why I’d been dismissing it since it appeared in my Netflix home page last week.

I was therefore surprised to come across today a range of fairly good reviews across the board, with The Guardian describing it as a kind of KickAss meets Stranger Things.

Started the it and the first episode is decent and intriguing enough so far, and the reviews seem to suggest it improves as the series progresses. We’ll see...









						'Kickass girls killing monsters': is Warrior Nun the next Stranger Things?
					

Knights, demons and a charismatic cast feature in Netflix’s answer to Buffy. Let’s just hope this loopy thrill-ride isn’t cancelled after one season




					www.google.com


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Warrior Nun. A superhero-cum-supernatural...


I watched the other variant of this, the movie The Old Guard.  Charlize Theron looking like Carrie-Ann Moss doing John Wick/Highlander.  Decent enough for popcorn.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2020)

Watched the 2019 remake of Child’s Play. A bit shit if I’m honest. To its credit it recovers from an increasingly bad lull in the middle to end up as a watchable horror was. Mark  Hamill was the voice of Chucky,  but frankly unrecognisable as himself so not a selling point to even  a diehard SW fan.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> Watched the 2019 remake of Child’s Play. A bit shit if I’m honest.


Thats as far as i'd go.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> I watched the other variant of this, the movie The Old Guard.  Charlize Theron looking like Carrie-Ann Moss doing John Wick/Highlander.  Decent enough for popcorn.


Halfway through and just about okay so far. The outstanding detail so far for me is the character who- at anything less than close range anyway- looks a great deal like Mo Salah.


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> Thats as far as i'd go.


I don’t mind shit per se,


Reno said:


> Thats as far as i'd go.


Nothing wrong on principle with shit films if you know what you’re in for, but they need to have a redeeming feature. Especially when they’re a remake of a popular film.

Audrey Plaza is not a bad actor but I feel she’s being stereotyped and have missed the boat...


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> I don’t mind shit per se,
> 
> Nothing wrong on principle with shit films if you know what you’re in for, but they need to have a redeeming feature. Especially when they’re a remake of a popular film.
> 
> Audrey Plaza is not a bad actor but I feel she’s being stereotyped and have missed the boat...



Audrey Plaza is indeed wasted in this, she deserves better. The original Child's Play films are far from masterpieces, but at least they are fun. They get more meta and camp as they go on and the last couple of sequels (6 & 7) are the best since the first one and they are a lot more entertaining than this piece of junk.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 12, 2020)

We've been watching line of duty - pretty good really! Got one more series left.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> I like a bit of horror - Ju-on : Origins was right up my street.  My main criticism is the same as yours Reno - I got confused with all the time changes, to the point I occasionally had to stop and rewatch bits to get my bearings


Is it better than the original ju-on? That film is utterly shite.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it better than the original ju-on? That film is utterly shite.


...but you hate everything !


----------



## Saffy (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm struggling to get through series 3 of The Sinner. I really enjoyed the first two.


----------



## Reno (Jul 12, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I'm struggling to get through series 3 of The Sinner. I really enjoyed the first two.


I thought the first two seasons were just about watchable, so if this is worse, I'll skip it (despite having a mild crush on Matt Bomer  )


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 12, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...but you hate everything !



AS on his way to enjoy a flick at his local picture house:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...but you hate everything !


I love lots of things, but ju-on was so bad I had to take it back to the shop.


----------



## Reno (Jul 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love lots of things, but ju-on was so bad I had to take it back to the shop.


I'm not....even......


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I love lots of things, but ju-on was so bad I had to take it back to the shop.



Was it on VHS?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Was it on VHS?


Dvd. Luckily I opened the plastic wrap very carefully and could reinsert the disc and reseal.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Dvd. Luckily I opened the plastic wrap very carefully and could reinsert the disc and reseal.



Sorry, am mixing up my classic J-horrors here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Sorry, am mixing up my classic J-horrors here.


My favourite was Miike Takashi's one missed call, totally gave me the Willie's, but the general opinion of it from others is that it's shit and not scary at all. Dark Water is another one that was a pile of shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My favourite was Miike Takashi's one missed call, totally gave me the Willie's, but the general opinion of it from others is that it's shit and not scary at all. Dark Water is another one that was a pile of shit.



I quite "enjoyed" Dark Water, if that's the word. Audition is worth a look, if you not seen it yet...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 13, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> We've been watching line of duty - pretty good really! Got one more series left.


Line of Duty is ace! It conforms to the laws of diminishing returns but it is still great.
Series 2 with Keeley Hawes is my favourite. I love DCI Lindsay Denton.


----------



## Sue (Jul 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> I quite "enjoyed" Dark Water, if that's the word. Audition is worth a look, if you not seen it yet...


Audition. Saw it when it came out and rewatched it recently. I'd forgotten just how 😱 it is


----------



## Sue (Jul 13, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Line of Duty is ace! It confirms to the laws of diminishing returns but it is still great.
> Series 2 with Keeley Hawes is my favourite. I love DCI Lindsay Denton.
> View attachment 222071


Love Jed Mercurio. If you haven't seen it, I'd highly recommend Bodies which is on iPlayer. It's an earlier thing from him and based on his experiences as a doctor. It's pretty graphic in places (and very disturbing) but it's very, very good. 

(Saw him and some of the cast do a panel thing at the London TV Festival a couple years ago. .)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> Love Jed Mercurio. If you haven't seen it, I'd highly recommend Bodies which is on iPlayer. It's an earlier thing from him and based on his experiences as a doctor. It's pretty graphic in places (and very disturbing) but it's very, very good.
> 
> (Saw him and some of the cast do a panel thing at the London TV Festival a couple years ago. .)


Yeah - absolutely LOVED Bodies when it came out. I thought it was absolutely riveting. I've watched it again fairly recently and it's a little bit clunky but still good.


----------



## T & P (Jul 13, 2020)

Season 2 of The Umbrella Academy starts on 31 July


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> I quite "enjoyed" Dark Water, if that's the word. Audition is worth a look, if you not seen it yet...


Audition is an amazing as a film, the turns it takes, and the horror feels very real. I was a huge Miike takashi fan already when that film came out. Haven't seen it in years, should give it another go, but the first time can only be the best. I'd have loved to have seen it without knowing the direction it was going. . . . See, I don't hate everything.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> I quite "enjoyed" Dark Water, if that's the word. Audition is worth a look, if you not seen it yet...


If you like that I can also recommend kishiwada shonen gurentai, the bird people of China, blues Harp, and dead or alive 2 for starters.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If you like that I can also recommend kishiwada shonen gurentai, the bird people of China, blues Harp, and dead or alive 2 for starters.


I think I saw Dead Or Alive - if I remember it correctly it has a spectacular ending which would make a sequel a tricky proposition, but I guess this is Miike Takeshi


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of The Umbrella Academy starts on 31 July


Reality show in which prospective umbrella makers are shown the ropes by a harsh-but-fair seasoned taskmaster?   Ainsley Harriott (broadening his appeal) hosts?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I think I saw Dead Or Alive - if I remember it correctly it has a spectacular ending which would make a sequel a tricky proposition, but I guess this is Miike Takeshi


The sequels are far superior. Not particularly related though. Doa 2 is my favourite but three is really bonkers and worth it just for the last shot. Not such a fan of the first.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2020)

Just watched extra ordinary which I highly recommend. Watch it, but not while washing up as I did. It's worth a proper sit down.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 13, 2020)

Sue said:


> Love Jed Mercurio. If you haven't seen it, I'd highly recommend Bodies


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 13, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched extra ordinary which I highly recommend. Watch it, but not while washing up as I did. It's worth a proper sit down.


Yep you weren't wrong Atomic Suplex.


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched extra ordinary which I highly recommend. Watch it, but not while washing up as I did. It's worth a proper sit down.


TBH you can say the same about most shows or films. Either they’re shit or they’re not, and if the latter they should be watched properly, not from a distance or not at all for periods of time whilst doing chores.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> TBH you can say the same about most shows or films. Either they’re shit or they’re not, and if the latter they should be watched properly, not from a distance or not at all for periods of time whilst doing chores.


I dunno, I watched that 'adult life skills' which was passable while cleaning up and making the dinner, but not worth sitting down for. Currently on Netflix snowpiercer is my go to for making lunch. . . Though I think I might have finished it.


----------



## T & P (Jul 15, 2020)

Finished Snowpiercer. It’s actually quite alright, by no means perfect but very watchable to those who liked the concept of the film. It also differs from the film in several and rather interesting ways.

It even satisfied ATOMIC SUPLEX as background fodder so can’t be that bad


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 16, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched extra ordinary which I highly recommend. Watch it, but not while washing up as I did. It's worth a proper sit down.


Yes, enjoyed that. Well written, funny, surprisingly touching.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> Disclosure, documentary about the representation of transpeople on film and tv and it was very good. I hope not just people who are LGBTQ+ (and I especially mean you, dear cis heterosexual men) will watch this.


That was really interesting. Thanks for the tip x


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> We've been watching line of duty - pretty good really! Got one more series left.


Line of Duty is very good, might have to watch it a couple of times because the dialogue is very jargon heavy. Jed Mercurio is a brilliant writer, if you can find Bodies of YouTube I would recommend it.


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Warrior Nun. A superhero-cum-supernatural fantasy series. Yes, the title is decisively silly and off putting, which is why I’d been dismissing it since it appeared in my Netflix home page last week.
> 
> I was therefore surprised to come across today a range of fairly good reviews across the board, with The Guardian describing it as a kind of KickAss meets Stranger Things.
> 
> ...



I also passed on it a few times as it came up on my list of recommendations but decided to watch when husband said it had good reviews.  For me it had more of a Buffy than KickAss+Stranger Things feel.  Well, in the sense that I don't like Stranger Things and I like Buffy and it made me think "this is a bit like Buffy but with demons and a powerful yet bewildered young woman as the lead" REALLY enjoying it! (watched 5 episodes so far).

edit: oh, yes, it actually says that in The Guardian review you posted   "It is Buffy, basically, mixed with elements of Sense8, Orphan Black and The OA. "


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 19, 2020)

Started watching Avatar: The Last Airbender, and have been enjoying it. Easy going anime style cartoon fantasy, aimed at kids, but the story and characters are enjoyable


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2020)

It's been said but I've finally got round to watching Hannah Gadsby's Nanette. 

Amazing x


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's been said but I've finally got round to watching Hannah Gadsby's Nanette.
> 
> Amazing x


Actually quoting myself...watching this for a second time. It's magnificent.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2020)

All the stuff but the stuff she says about art history. I've thought this for years and I thought it was just me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm totally bored of that fighting nun thing. Wife and Daughter still seem to like it.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 21, 2020)

Crimson Peak. Guillermo del Toro haunted house effort from 2015. Fairy tale with brutal scenes.

It's a good film. Will probably get round to watching Pan's Labyrinth now.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> Started watching Avatar: The Last Airbender, and have been enjoying it. Easy going anime style cartoon fantasy, aimed at kids, but the story and characters are enjoyable


It's a top class 3 season show with a compelling narrative and great character development.  The fights, based on the elements, become more inventive and visual as more elements are added.  I loved ATLA. (Toph is the best).


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm totally bored of that fighting nun thing. Wife and Daughter still seem to like it.



We got to the end, when I say end...  They really left it hanging so that there's a season 2!  There better be!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2020)

girasol said:


> We got to the end, when I say end...  They really left it hanging so that there's a season 2!  There better be!


I dunno, it's just like a shit Buffy, and I didn't even like Buffy. So far I'm getting a bit sick of the "I'm not going to be the chosen one" . . ."you have to be the chosen one. . .oh actually I don't care", "oh good because I don't want to be the chosen one", "she will do it" . . .one fight per episode. 
Tedious.


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I dunno, it's just like a shit Buffy, and I didn't even like Buffy. So far I'm getting a bit sick of the "I'm not going to be the chosen one" . . ."you have to be the chosen one. . .oh actually I don't care", "oh good because I don't want to be the chosen one", "she will do it" . . .one fight per episode.
> Tedious.



That's kinda what Buffy was 😁 she accepts it eventually... Like Buffy. But yeah, if you don't like Buffy... If you don't like the characters then it just doesn't work.

I didn't like the first season of Buffy at all... Only watched it because I was told to stick with it. Not saying that to convince you of anything, people have different tastes. Just saying it because it's what happened.


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I dunno, it's just like a shit Buffy, and I didn't even like Buffy. So far I'm getting a bit sick of the "I'm not going to be the chosen one" . . ."you have to be the chosen one. . .oh actually I don't care", "oh good because I don't want to be the chosen one", "she will do it" . . .one fight per episode.
> Tedious.


If that's the case, I strongly recommend you don't watch *Cursed*, Netflix's new fantasy series 

It's a kind of LOTR meets GoT fantasy take of the origins of Excalibur and King Arthur. Nowhere near as high-budget as those though- everything about is rather more pedestrian. and the main character struggles through the series with the theme you mention in your post.

I nearly quit at the end of the first episode as it wasn't coming across as very good, but we stuck with it and it does improve. I would give it a 6/10 overall. It manages to be entertaining enough if you like that kind of genre- just don't expect too much of it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2020)

girasol said:


> That's kinda what Buffy was 😁 she accepts it eventually... Like Buffy. But yeah, if you don't like Buffy... If you don't like the characters then it just doesn't work.
> 
> I didn't like the first season of Buffy at all... Only watched it because I was told to stick with it. Not saying that to convince you of anything, people have different tastes. Just saying it because it's what happened.


My wife and all my friends were into Buffy and all talked about it. I would go around and drink and smoke and we would always be watching Buffy. I was also told to stick with it, but I never got it. . . . until Once More with Feeling, which I love very much. . . . but then all shit again. So I just don't think warrior nun is for me. I have to admit that I found the first two, maybe three episodes intriguing, but as said before, after that it just became tedious.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2020)

T & P said:


> If that's the case, I strongly recommend you don't watch *Cursed*, Netflix's new fantasy series
> 
> It's a kind of LOTR meets GoT fantasy take of the origins of Excalibur and King Arthur. Nowhere near as high-budget as those though- everything about is rather more pedestrian. and the main character struggles through the series with the theme you mention in your post.



Sounds even worse. I hate LOTR and have zero interest in GoT, so I'm not even going to look at it on that basis alone. 
I have to admit that I did put it into my list because I thought my daughter might be interested, but if she doesn't beg me to watch it I don't think I am going to pressure her on it. . . .she's quite happy watching various anime on Netflix (which I kid myself is educational from a language perspective).


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife and all my friends were into Buffy and all talked about it. I would go around and drink and smoke and we would always be watching Buffy. I was also told to stick with it, but I never got it. . . . until Once More with Feeling, which I love very much. . . . but then all shit again. So I just don't think warrior nun is for me. I have to admit that I found the first two, maybe three episodes intriguing, but as said before, after that it just became tedious.



Yeah, I agree it did get a bit meh halfway through... There was also less of her internal dialogue. Maybe that'll get dropped. I kinda liked it but it could grate sometimes.

It has potential, but could turn to shit. The last episode opened a few doors for interesting storylines. Hope they don't fuck it up.

I also have no time for LOTR and GoT!!!


----------



## T & P (Jul 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sounds even worse. I hate LOTR and have zero interest in GoT, so I'm not even going to look at it on that basis alone.
> I have to admit that I did put it into my list because I thought my daughter might be interested, but if she doesn't beg me to watch it I don't think I am going to pressure her on it. . . .she's quite happy watching various anime on Netflix (which I kid myself is educational from a language perspective).


Your daughter might like it depending on her age as it is slightly teen-oriented. A bit of violence here and there but nowhere near as bad as GoT.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 21, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> Started watching Avatar: The Last Airbender, and have been enjoying it. Easy going anime style cartoon fantasy, aimed at kids, but the story and characters are enjoyable


It's great, isn't it! Some wonderful comedy moments and great characters. Both this and the follow up, Korra, do some fantastic work.
I wouldn't have watched any of it if it hadn't been for my partner wanting to watch it. Further cementing the fact that I should trust her choices more!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2020)

girasol said:


> Yeah, I agree it did get a bit meh halfway through... There was also less of her internal dialogue. Maybe that'll get dropped. I kinda liked it but it could grate sometimes.
> 
> It has potential, but could turn to shit. The last episode opened a few doors for interesting storylines. Hope they don't fuck it up.
> 
> I also have no time for LOTR and GoT!!!



Oh yeah, I forgot about the internal dialogue. It sounded at first like like really shit writing to explain what was going on to make up for a lack of well thought out film making. . . . then it just seemed to go on and I wondered if it wasn't a daring new style element that would eventually see the halo also talking with her internally. Internal dialogues always jar with me because I don't have one that uses words. 
Anyway they seem to have dropped it, so I guess it was just lazy programme making, or executive interference.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> I watched the other variant of this, the movie The Old Guard.  Charlize Theron looking like Carrie-Ann Moss doing John Wick/Highlander.  Decent enough for popcorn.



Yup. Thought it had those qualities plus a Doctor Who vibe to it.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2020)

Freaks.  Interesting film.


----------



## LDC (Jul 22, 2020)

Just binged watched the 6 episodes of 'The Business of Drugs' presented by ex-CIA analyst (or possible Walter Mitty) Amaryllis Fox. Not brilliant, but quite eye opening for me around the opiate crisis, which is the last episode.


----------



## iona (Jul 22, 2020)

I thought Warrior Nun was pretty shit and I loved Buffy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> Disclosure, documentary about the representation of transpeople on film and tv and it was very good. I hope not just people who are LGBTQ+ (and I especially mean you, dear cis heterosexual men) will watch this.


I'm watching a UK crime series from 2002 and the psychopathic torture murderer in the first episode is.....trans. It feels like a slap in the face after watching that documentary.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm watching a UK crime series from 2002 and the psychopathic torture murderer in the first episode is.....trans. It feels like a slap in the face after watching that documentary.


What’s the series ? Due to my love for retro “trash“ there are a few films I love, which I feel conflicted about when it comes to the depiction of LGBT+ characters. Still, I’d rather be a psycho killer than one of those self-hating suicides.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 23, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Freaks.  Interesting film.



Which Freaks? Not the 1932 original?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Which Freaks? Not the 1932 original?


Nooo, that is a stone cold classic, mind. No, this is another one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2020)

Reno said:


> What’s the series ? Due to my love for retro “trash“ there are a few films I love, which I feel conflicted about when it comes to the depiction of LGBT+ characters. Still, I’d rather be a psycho killer than one of those self-hating suicides.


Wire in the Blood. It's quite good but I'll watch pretty much any crime drama.

It was just strange having watched that doc and then there it is - boom! - right there.


----------



## Thora (Jul 23, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wire in the Blood. It's quite good but I'll watch pretty much any crime drama.
> 
> It was just strange having watched that doc and then there it is - boom! - right there.


I also watched that the other day and it felt quite jarring!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2020)

Thora said:


> I also watched that the other day and it felt quite jarring!


I guess it is 18 years old and one would hope attitudes have moved on a bit since then.


----------



## Thora (Jul 23, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I guess it is 18 years old and one would hope attitudes have moved on a bit since then.


I find this often while watching old movies with my kids - particularly representations of women.  I watched Bill & Ted with my sons recently having remembered it being fun and harmless and lots of it was


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2020)

Thora said:


> I find this often while watching old movies with my kids - particularly representations of women.  I watched Bill & Ted with my sons recently having remembered it being fun and harmless and lots of it was


Bill &Ted? That's a shame because I loved that film but when I think about it, I'm not that surprised. 1989 is a long time ago


----------



## Thora (Jul 23, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bill &Ted? That's a shame because I loved that film but when I think about it, I'm not that surprised. 1989 is a long time ago


Lots of really gross stuff about the young step mum, and at one point Bill and Ted are literally given two girls as a reward  Definitely of it's time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2020)

Thora said:


> Lots of really gross stuff about the young step mum, and at one point Bill and Ted are literally given two girls as a reward  Definitely of it's time.


Blimey


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2020)

They say fag a lot too


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 23, 2020)

New series of Norsemen - a prequel - out now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2020)

The Business of Drugs is very good


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 24, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be any mention of Money Heist (La Casa de Papel) on here. Spanish bank robbery series.
> 
> Totally OTT and far fetched but superb fun and great characters.


Just finished season 4. It's really very good.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2020)

Fear City, a three part documentary on the Mafia in New York was good.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jul 24, 2020)

Good documentary but a bit disillusioned with the mafia bosses.
They were all scruffy pensioners with potty mouths types, and in no way had the charisma and gravitas of Brando, Deniro and Pacino et al.
Will never be able to watch the Godfather in the same light again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 24, 2020)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Good documentary but a bit disillusioned with the mafia bosses.
> They were all scruffy pensioners with potty mouths types, and in no way had the charisma and gravitas of Brando, Deniro and Pacino et al.
> Will never be able to watch the Godfather in the same light again.


Watch Donny Brasco and it shows this shoddy desperate world with a bit more authenticity


----------



## Reno (Jul 24, 2020)

While certainly romanticised, for a drama The Godfather has always been considered relatively authentic. It just takes place in the 40 when men wore natty suits, not in the 70s & 80s.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 25, 2020)

Reno said:


> While certainly romanticised, for a drama The Godfather has always been considered relatively authentic. It just takes place in the 40 when men wore natty suits, not in the 70s & 80s.



Compare to Goodfellas which is set in the 70s and it sounds much closer.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2020)

Paddleton. 2019 indie type of road trip with Ray Romano and Mark Duplass. Small but moving drama about friendship. Romano, in particular, is excellent.


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Currently watching The Good Place.

Surprisingly good with quite a few laughs.  Just starting season 2 so hope it doesn’t fizzle out into shit.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 27, 2020)

It never really settles into a formula and that helps even when the funny bits get a bit sparse.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Just binged watched the 6 episodes of 'The Business of Drugs' presented by ex-CIA analyst (or possible Walter Mitty) Amaryllis Fox. Not brilliant, but quite eye opening for me around the opiate crisis, which is the last episode.


Enjoyed the couple of episodes I watched. Did not feel like a 'decent documentary' iykwim? Still interesting mind.


----------



## T & P (Jul 31, 2020)

About to start S2 of The Umbrella Academy. Played the first few seconds of the episode and it didn’t seem to offer a S1 recap, so putting on the last 10 minutes of S1’s finale first.

That’s a pet hate of mine actually. So many series stick on a recap at the beginning of every episode of the same season, which in the era of binge watching is completely unnecessary. But almost no fucker will put a season recap on the first episode of the a season, when it would be the most useful.


----------



## Chz (Jul 31, 2020)

The Americans did that. And since I watched it very slowly over time, it was much appreciated.


----------



## T & P (Jul 31, 2020)

Chz said:


> The Americans did that. And since I watched it very slowly over time, it was much appreciated.


 I don’t mind recaps per se, especially since on all streaming services you’re immediately given the choice to press a button and skip it. But I swear there are far fewer ‘last season’ recaps available than ‘’last episode’ ones.

I don’t miss them for highly immersive, slow pace masterpieces like The Sopranos or Breaking Bad, because even I with my shit memory fully recall how matters were left at. But for high paced, twist-a-minute action or sci fi jobs, in particular the latter whereby there’s plenty of confusing weird shit going on, they become far more important.


----------



## T & P (Aug 1, 2020)

DexterTCN Badgers Reno jeff_leigh (sorry if I’ve missed other fans)

Ghibli Studio update. I’ve just discovered and watched Pom Poko. Fantastically entertaining. As with all other Ghibli productions you can expect an imaginative, original story. But I particularly loved the fact that this is a surprisingly comedic film, and at times slapstick comedy at that, and far more light-relief laden than any other film of the genre I’ve come across.

There are also dramatic events including hardship and death so this is by no means a comedy, but still very lighthearted, and at times laugh-out-loud funny. Great weekend afternoon flick.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> DexterTCN Badgers Reno jeff_leigh (sorry if I’ve missed other fans)
> 
> Ghibli Studio update. I’ve just discovered and watched Pom Poko. Fantastically entertaining. As with all other Ghibli productions you can expect an imaginative, original story. But I particularly loved the fact that this is a surprisingly comedic film, and at times slapstick comedy at that, and far more light-relief laden than any other film of the genre I’ve come across.
> 
> There are also dramatic events including hardship and death so this is by no means a comedy, but still very lighthearted, and at times laugh-out-loud funny. Great weekend afternoon flick.


Will check it out mate, thanks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 1, 2020)

The Nightingale 

A dark, nasty, violent tale of revenge set in colonial Tasmania. It is brutal and upsetting but I thought it was very good indeed.

Tasmania itself, of course, is captivatingly beautiful.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> About to start S2 of The Umbrella Academy. Played the first few seconds of the episode and it didn’t seem to offer a S1 recap, so putting on the last 10 minutes of S1’s finale first.
> 
> That’s a pet hate of mine actually. So many series stick on a recap at the beginning of every episode of the same season, which in the era of binge watching is completely unnecessary. But almost no fucker will put a season recap on the first episode of the a season, when it would be the most useful.



that's odd, had a recap when I watched it. I've ended my subscription to netflix now though so I can't go and have another look, maybe there's a pre-credits opening scene and the recap is after the credits or something.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 1, 2020)

BigTom said:


> that's odd, had a recap when I watched it. I've ended my subscription to netflix now though so I can't go and have another look, maybe there's a pre-credits opening scene and the recap is after the credits or something.


netflix trailers are just anout always available on youtube


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 1, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We're planning to watch it later so I'm about to have  read up on the first 2


Is there a new season?


----------



## BigTom (Aug 1, 2020)

DexterTCN said:


> netflix trailers are just anout always available on youtube



It wasn't a trailer, it was a recap of season one at the start of season two.


----------



## Reno (Aug 1, 2020)

If there isn't one on Netflix, you can find recaps for seasons of most shows on youtube.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 2, 2020)

inhuman rescources with Eric Cantona. He isnt a bad actor you know


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 2, 2020)

T & P said:


> About to start S2 of The Umbrella Academy. Played the first few seconds of the episode and it didn’t seem to offer a S1 recap, so putting on the last 10 minutes of S1’s finale first.
> 
> That’s a pet hate of mine actually. So many series stick on a recap at the beginning of every episode of the same season, which in the era of binge watching is completely unnecessary. But almost no fucker will put a season recap on the first episode of the a season, when it would be the most useful.



Well season 2 is a vast improvement anyway. More entertaining than season 1, more emotional clout and it isn't shot in perpetual gloom.

The lack of a recap was annoying but the episodes do feature well-placed flashbacks to key plot points you might have forgotten.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2020)

I quite enjoyed *The Willoughbys*



The trailer made it look well shit so I avoided it for a while, but it's actually quite good. Trailer doesn't really explain the real mood or story of the film at all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 2, 2020)

I'm also enjoying the fun of vpn switching which had allowed me to watch Christopher Robin, which was jolly good fun, apart from the shonky daft wrap up at the end. Loved the look and sound of Pooh. "People say nothing is impossible, but I do nothing every day". 

Oh and Shazam is ok. Joker is already on Japanese Netflix as well. I wonder why they get it first.


----------



## T & P (Aug 2, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well season 2 is a vast improvement anyway. More entertaining than season 1, more emotional clout and it isn't shot in perpetual gloom.
> 
> The lack of a recap was annoying but the episodes do feature well-placed flashbacks to key plot points you might have forgotten.


I was a bit at sea with the first episodes as I couldn’t remember some of the subplots and even one or two of the characters. It could also be said there was perhaps a bit too little action. But I really got into it from ep 4, and it’s been getting more gripping. Stopped last night at the end of ep 7, which was the best yet for me.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Is there a new season?


I'm assuming this is about Dark, AnnO'Neemus , if so - yes there is.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm also enjoying the fun of vpn switching which had allowed me to watch Christopher Robin, which was jolly good fun, apart from the shonky daft wrap up at the end. Loved the look and sound of Pooh. "People say nothing is impossible, but I do nothing every day".
> 
> Oh and Shazam is ok. Joker is already on Japanese Netflix as well. I wonder why they get it first.



Sometimes just get lucky like that. We get Peaky Blinders relatively fast. No Doctor Who, though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Sometimes just get lucky like that. We get Peaky Blinders relatively fast. No Doctor Who, though.


Maybe another channel already has a Dr Who deal. Like we don't get parks and rec, because prime has it, because another channel had it before that and prime got in before netflx on re-negotiation. Japan gets adventure time season 5 and 6 and the US 1 and 2, the UK has a Cartoon Network deal with Now TV so we get nothing. 

I did notice in general that western films that had a fairly wide Japanese release always seemed to come out on DVD first, and were far cheaper than usual home grown Japanese DVDs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe another channel already has a Dr Who deal. Like we don't get parks and rec, because prime has it, because another channel had it before that and prime got in before netflx on re-negotiation. Japan gets adventure time season 5 and 6 and the US 1 and 2, the UK has a Cartoon Network deal with Now TV so we get nothing.
> 
> I did notice in general that western films that had a fairly wide Japanese release always seemed to come out on DVD first, and were far cheaper than usual home grown Japanese DVDs.


Prime has Doctor Who but only the first few seasons, which have watched enough over the years.

The price of DVDs is shocking, only time I buy them is old bw films which you can occasionally find dirt cheap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Prime has Doctor Who but only the first few seasons, which have watched enough over the years.
> 
> The price of DVDs is shocking, only time I buy them is old bw films which you can occasionally find dirt cheap.


Last few years second hand book off prices (round my in-laws way anyway) have been next to nothing. 50-100 yens for a lot of stuff. . . though I have not bought anything since up on poppy hill (500yen two or three years ago). 

I do remember doctor who being a bit problematic when I used to visit Japan at Christmas time. I can't remember what I did to get around it. Don't think I used a VPN, I think I just waited for it to appear (almost immediately) on one of the dodgy websites (which seemed to work far better in Japan, less pop ups and weirdness).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2020)

Watched quite a weird thing called 'haters back off'. Comedy but quite painful to watch. I can't quite decide yet if I loved it or hated it. Seems to have been a series based on a you tuber. I thought it was Australian, (because of the look and the accents) but apparently it is American. 

Also watched Tammy, which despite a nice bit of star power from Susan Sarandon as a granny to Melissa McCarthy, (if you go by their actual ages gran would have had mum at 14 and mum had Tammy at 10. . . And what with Sarandon still looking great, it's a bit unbelievable). . . . It's a bit shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched quite a weird thing called 'haters back off'. Comedy but quite painful to watch. I can't quite decide yet if I loved it or hated it. Seems to have been a series based on a you tuber. I thought it was Australian, (because of the look and the accents) but apparently it is American



Actually, five minutes into ep 2 and I'm out.


----------



## Red Sky (Aug 6, 2020)

Just watched "Top Boy" . Pretty good. Only confusingly it turns out it's Season 3 and that seasons 1 and 2 are on Netflix as Top Boy:Summerhouse.


----------



## mod (Aug 6, 2020)

Two good films I’d recommend....

The Endless Trench 
The king of staton island


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2020)

mod said:


> Two good films I’d recommend....
> 
> The Endless Trench
> The king of staton island


Can't see the king of station island on mine.  Are you out of UK or using a vpn?


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2020)

Fans of Guillermo del Toro’s animated series Tales of Arcadia will be interested to know there’s a brand new spinoff mini series called Wizards available from today. Has some of the characters from the main series as well as some new ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Can't see the king of station island on mine.  Are you out of UK or using a vpn?


It's on Prime here for the price of £13.99 - I'd wait a bit


----------



## 8115 (Aug 7, 2020)

I watched The King of Straten Island on Amazon for about £3-4. It's really good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2020)

It's King Of Staten Island btw


----------



## Me76 (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh.  We're on a Netflix thread.  So that's where I was looking.


----------



## mod (Aug 9, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Can't see the king of station island on mine.  Are you out of UK or using a vpn?


Sorry. It’s called 

King Of Staten Island


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2020)

Yes, that was autocorrect on my phone but I still can't see it on Netflix.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2020)

It's probably not on Netflix, it's very new. It was scheduled for a cinema release during lockdown but got released on demand instead. I think people made a mistake discussing it on this thread.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2020)

Not a recommendation but a general Netflix usage comment. The built-in Netflix app that comes with our Virgin Media service has suddenly stopped working, and rather than wasting time trying to fix it we decided to access it through Now TV's built-in app.

It turns out their app is more advanced than Virgin's. It has more features/ lists, and even offers an auto play preview of any film or series you land on. So if you watch Netflix on your TV through Virgin's app, you might want to check your TV, DVD player, games console or streaming service's own Netflix app as it might be way better.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 10, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> Just watched "Top Boy" . Pretty good. Only confusingly it turns out it's Season 3 and that seasons 1 and 2 are on Netflix as Top Boy:Summerhouse.


The first 2 series are excellent.


----------



## Reno (Aug 10, 2020)

Trying to get into The Umbrella Academy but not feeling it two episodes in. Is this getting better ? Even the "hip and irreverent" superhero stuff feels overfamiliar by now and I don't care much for the characters.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 10, 2020)

Went excitedly to Netflix, Sex and the City! I see a long autumn stretching out ahead of me,  watching all the episodes, revisiting the past. To my dismay it's only the films. Gutted.


----------



## T & P (Aug 10, 2020)

Reno said:


> Trying to get into The Umbrella Academy but not feeling it two episodes in. Is this getting better ? Even the "hip and irreverent" superhero stuff feels overfamiliar by now and I don't care much for the characters.


Yes, I was feeling the same way but they've saved the best bits and all the action (and the humour & light relief bits) for the latter episodes. It gets markedly better and more thrilling from the halfway mark, so stick with it if you liked S1.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 11, 2020)

8115 said:


> Went excitedly to Netflix, Sex and the City! I see a long autumn stretching out ahead of me,  watching all the episodes, revisiting the past. To my dismay it's only the films. Gutted.




Ooh you had me all excited there! I want to watch them all again too.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 11, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Ooh you had me all excited there! I want to watch them all again too.


They're on Prime


----------



## harpo (Aug 11, 2020)

Just binged Robert Redford's The West. Docudrama about Jesse James, Crazy Horse, Billy the Kid, Wyatt Earp etc.  Addictive!


----------



## Reno (Aug 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> Yes, I was feeling the same way but they've saved the best bits and all the action (and the humour & light relief bits) for the latter episodes. It gets markedly better and more thrilling from the halfway mark, so stick with it if you liked S1.


I've only just started season 1.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2020)

Red Sky said:


> Just watched "Top Boy" . Pretty good. Only confusingly it turns out it's Season 3 and that seasons 1 and 2 are on Netflix as Top Boy:Summerhouse.


All the k3wl kidz did that


----------



## Chz (Aug 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> Yes, I was feeling the same way but they've saved the best bits and all the action (and the humour & light relief bits) for the latter episodes. It gets markedly better and more thrilling from the halfway mark, so stick with it if you liked S1.


I got up to Ep.5 and gave up. It's not bad, it's just not interesting. At the time, I thought I'd watch it instead of Russian Doll that everyone was going on about, and that was definitely a mistake.


----------



## Reno (Aug 11, 2020)

Chz said:


> I got up to Ep.5 and gave up. It's not bad, it's just not interesting. At the time, I thought I'd watch it instead of Russian Doll that everyone was going on about, and that was definitely a mistake.


Yup, I think I'll skip Umbrella Academy. Doesn't help that I just watched the last season of Dark, which also is about averting an apocalypse revealed by time travel.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2020)

Reno said:


> Yup, I think I'll skip Umbrella Academy. Doesn't help that I just watched the last season of Dark, which also is about averting an apocalypse revealed by time travel.


I gave up after a couple of episodes. It didn't grab me and I have a rule now not to persevere if things don't grab me afer a couple of episodes. Life is too short and it's only a TV show.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm tempted by Selling Sunset. I'll report back.


----------



## Lorca (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone seen the new Monkey reboot - worth getting netflix for? Used to love the original with Monkey flying around on his pink cloud and the badly overdubbed sound; the book by Wu Cheng En is great as well. Suspect this new version will be poor, alas!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 13, 2020)

Lorca said:


> Anyone seen the new Monkey reboot - worth getting netflix for? Used to love the original with Monkey flying around on his pink cloud and the badly overdubbed sound; the book by Wu Cheng En is great as well. Suspect this new version will be poor, alas!



Another version! And yes, the book is wonderful. Which is why there's so many versions, guessing...


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2020)

I cant imagine another version of monkey grabbing my attention like it did when I was a kid.  1 I am no longer a kid. 2 the outlandishness would no longer be novel.  I suppose it might be more comprehensible but is that a good thing?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2020)

Just finished Bertie and This, which was good, one season was not enough. Why are they cancelling things like this and BoJack and making utter childish low brow shite like 'hoops' and final space?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh and I recommend episode seven of the series 'explained', which was made last year. It is about global pandemics and how we need to watch out for the next one "when not if". Most interesting.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 14, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> The first 2 series are excellent.


+ it’s essential to watch them in correct order to know the history of some of the characters.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2020)

Don’t be put off by the title- just started Teenage Bounty Hunters and whilst very early on to know for sure (haven’t even finished the first episode) it is promising and rather funny.

The premise is pretty much outlined by the title, but whilst two of the main characters are indeed  teenagers this is no a kids’ show. It’s an action comedy with added satirical critique of the religious Right in an affluent middle class American town. and horny college students pretending to be good Christians but being as callous and sex-obsessed as most late teen kids are.

Funny and sharp without needing or aiming to be a laugh-out-loud series. Recommended based on episode 1.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2020)

My wife and daughter are totally into 'crash landing on you' a Netflix Korean drama that is currently number one in Japan (and Korea). Just come to UK neflix too. 
So far it's pretty good. Like a JSA comedy romance. Apparently it pans out quite predictably, but my wife says that's just what the Japanese want out of a good Korean drama. Personally I can't see quite where it can go just yet, so I am mildly hooked. . . well just as much as anything else I continue watching. 
Also it's teaching my daughter about north and South Korea, which makes it at least mildly educational.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2020)

Watching The Rain, danish post apoc series.

Pretty good but it’s really startling how everyone legit looks like someone you’d see going down the shops, nary a nose job or over whitened set of teeth in sight.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 15, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hinterland (2013) dark mystery case cop stuff in Wales, not bad so far / one & a half in.


Only found this today. 
I like it. 
It's a little bit like scandi murder mysteries but without the snow.


----------



## magneze (Aug 15, 2020)

Transformers: War for Cyberton, Seige
Great. Proper Transformers, none of the Michael Bay shite. Good story. More nuanced than good vs bad and pretty dark overall. Also, the sound of transforming is correct. 👍


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 15, 2020)

Numbers said:


> + it’s essential to watch them in correct order to know the history of some of the characters.


Yep. Plus the fashion/music/language/settings tell their own stories as the series go on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2020)

Top netflix tip - that new netflix home grown 'blockbuster' project power, starring Jamie Fox's and Joseph Gordon Levitt, is a laughable turd. It looks like it has obviously had money thrown at it, but the story and structure are outrageously poor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2020)

Second ep of 'crash landing on you' and my wife and daughter are so delighted that they are literally dancing around the room. I'm not dancing, but it's decent enough entertainment, it's a simple enough story, but it has a special something that holds my attention. Not 100% sure what that is, but it has it.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 17, 2020)

Watched 'Upgrade' at the weekend and it was very good indeed. Set in a kind of scifi Bladerunner type future with some dark humour and great action.

Really surprised me as I thought it was going to be terrible.


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Watched 'Upgrade' at the weekend and it was very good indeed. Set in a kind of scifi Bladerunner type future with some dark humour and great action.
> 
> Really surprised me as I thought it was going to be terrible.


It got quite a bit of praise here already.   

The same team made the recent The Invisible Man, which also is very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Watched 'Upgrade' at the weekend and it was very good indeed. Set in a kind of scifi Bladerunner type future with some dark humour and great action.
> 
> Really surprised me as I thought it was going to be terrible.


It's definitely passable, I'd like to watch it again now it's on Netflix but knowing the end its going to be a little depressing.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 17, 2020)

Fucking hell Project Power is absolute shit isn't it? It's not even a very good premise. I got quite annoyed about how terrible it is.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 17, 2020)

Reno said:


> It got quite a bit of praise here already.
> 
> The same team made the recent The Invisible Man, which also is very good.



Is the Invisible Man worth a watch then? I've heard very mixed reviews, some saying it's wonderful and others saying it's terrible. You never know what to believe these days though. 😂


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> Is the Invisible Man worth a watch then? I've heard very mixed reviews, some saying it's wonderful and others saying it's terrible. You never know what to believe these days though. 😂


It mostly got rave reviews when it came out, not sure where your information from. I don't think it's as good as Upgrade, but it's a very solid reinvention of The Invisible Man story for the #metoo age with a great performance by Elizabeth Moss, who chooses her projects with care. The one corner it got pushback from was the incel crowd.









						The Invisible Man
					

The Invisible Man movie reviews & Metacritic score: Trapped in a violent, controlling relationship with a wealthy and brilliant scientist, Cecilia Kass (Elisabeth Moss) escapes in the dead of night and disappears...




					www.metacritic.com
				












						The Invisible Man
					

After staging his own suicide, a crazed scientist uses his power to become invisible to stalk and terrorize his ex-girlfriend. When the police refuse to believe her story, she decides to take matters into her own hands and fight back.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## girasol (Aug 17, 2020)

American History X is on Netflix. I watched it years ago but for some odd reason I couldn't remember much. Well, I will this time. It's still playing in my mind and I think it has aged very well, still 100% relevant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Fucking hell Project Power is absolute shit isn't it? It's not even a very good premise. I got quite annoyed about how terrible it is.


Biggest shocker I have seen in a long time. I only got through it due to booze and being agog of how shite it was straight out of the stable, so embarrassing. Would have been better to just ditch the whole thing than let it bring the whole Netflix team down.


----------



## Stig (Aug 17, 2020)

Lorca said:


> Anyone seen the new Monkey reboot - worth getting netflix for? Used to love the original with Monkey flying around on his pink cloud and the badly overdubbed sound; the book by Wu Cheng En is great as well. Suspect this new version will be poor, alas!


not sure if worth getting Netflix for, but I absolutely loved it. It's much better than the one we watched as kids IMO, love the personalities, the gothy costumes, the terrible acting, the hilarity, the darkness. Give it a go.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 17, 2020)

Reno said:


> It mostly got rave reviews when it came out, not sure where your information from. I don't think it's as good as Upgrade, but it's a very solid reinvention of The Invisible Man story for the #metoo age with a great performance by Elizabeth Moss, who chooses her projects with care. The one corner it got pushback from was the incel crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are lots of very negative user reviews on IMDB, which I found odd, hence the confusion. Critic reviews are positive like you say, so I might give it a go this weekend!


----------



## Reno (Aug 17, 2020)

Rosemary Jest said:


> There are lots of very negative user reviews on IMDB, which I found odd, hence the confusion. Critic reviews are positive like you say, so I might give it a go this weekend!


I never go by IMDb, some ok posters but it’s full of trolls and idiots.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 17, 2020)

Errementari: The Blacksmith and the Devil was a good movie


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 17, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Errementari: The Blacksmith and the Devil was a good movie




Oh yes, big thumbs up from me.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2020)

I watched an absolute gem last night called The Peanut Butter Falcon. The story follows a Down Syndrome man called Zak who escapes a nursing home to fulfil his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He meets a fisherman played by Shia LeBoeuf who is also escaping his own problems, he reluctantly takes Zak under his wing to fulfil his dream whilst both are being chased by people who want them.

This is a loose retelling of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, and if you’ve remembered the book from your childhood, you’ll recognise some scenes that are a direct nod to events in the book.

It’s wonderfully acted, the direction and cinematography is on point. There are a lot of tender, funny and thought provoking moments, especially around how people, even if they have good intentions, can treat people with disabilities. Plus it’s not done in a mawkish, glib or preachy way a lot of films handle that sort of material. I just love a film where you are rooting for the main character from the go. Check it out folks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Nightingale
> 
> A dark, nasty, violent tale of revenge set in colonial Tasmania. It is brutal and upsetting but I thought it was very good indeed.
> 
> Tasmania itself, of course, is captivatingly beautiful.


tasmania, or specifically hobart, is the kippering capital of the southern hemisphere


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

Badgers said:


> The Business of Drugs is very good


it's been a moneyspinner for so many people


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 18, 2020)

N_igma said:


> I watched an absolute gem last night called The Peanut Butter Falcon. The story follows a Down Syndrome man called Zak who escapes a nursing home to fulfil his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He meets a fisherman played by Shia LeBoeuf who is also escaping his own problems, he reluctantly takes Zak under his wing to fulfil his dream whilst both are being chased by people who want them.
> 
> This is a loose retelling of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, and if you’ve remembered the book from your childhood, you’ll recognise some scenes that are a direct nod to events in the book.
> 
> It’s wonderfully acted, the direction and cinematography is on point. There are a lot of tender, funny and thought provoking moments, especially around how people, even if they have good intentions, can treat people with disabilities. Plus it’s not done in a mawkish, glib or preachy way a lot of films handle that sort of material. I just love a film where you are rooting for the main character from the go. Check it out folks.


Oh I might give that a look then. I keep seeing the title and thinking "I wonder what that is...?"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 18, 2020)

donkyboy said:


> Errementari: The Blacksmith and the Devil was a good movie



That's bonkers that is.
In a good way.


----------



## Sue (Aug 18, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh I might give that a look then. I keep seeing the title and thinking "I wonder what that is...?"


It was on at the LFF last year. Gave it a massive swerve as it all looked a bit too heartwarming and life affirming for my tastes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2020)

Sue said:


> It was on at the LFF last year. Gave it a massive swerve as it all looked a bit too heartwarming and life affirming for my tastes.


yes, it sounded like the sort of thing i'd find emetic


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2020)

N_igma said:


> I watched an absolute gem last night called The Peanut Butter Falcon. The story follows a Down Syndrome man called Zak who escapes a nursing home to fulfil his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He meets a fisherman played by Shia LeBoeuf who is also escaping his own problems, he reluctantly takes Zak under his wing to fulfil his dream whilst both are being chased by people who want them.
> 
> This is a loose retelling of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, and if you’ve remembered the book from your childhood, you’ll recognise some scenes that are a direct nod to events in the book.
> 
> It’s wonderfully acted, the direction and cinematography is on point. There are a lot of tender, funny and thought provoking moments, especially around how people, even if they have good intentions, can treat people with disabilities. Plus it’s not done in a mawkish, glib or preachy way a lot of films handle that sort of material. I just love a film where you are rooting for the main character from the go. Check it out folks.


Ah good. I've had that on my watch list, but never really felt like diving in. Probably will now.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2020)

N_igma said:


> I watched an absolute gem last night called The Peanut Butter Falcon. The story follows a Down Syndrome man called Zak who escapes a nursing home to fulfil his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He meets a fisherman played by Shia LeBoeuf who is also escaping his own problems, he reluctantly takes Zak under his wing to fulfil his dream whilst both are being chased by people who want them.
> 
> This is a loose retelling of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, and if you’ve remembered the book from your childhood, you’ll recognise some scenes that are a direct nod to events in the book.
> 
> It’s wonderfully acted, the direction and cinematography is on point. There are a lot of tender, funny and thought provoking moments, especially around how people, even if they have good intentions, can treat people with disabilities. Plus it’s not done in a mawkish, glib or preachy way a lot of films handle that sort of material. I just love a film where you are rooting for the main character from the go. Check it out folks.


Great film - have you seen Hunt for the Wilderpeople?


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Great film - have you seen Hunt for the Wilderpeople?



No I haven’t is it something similar?


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2020)

N_igma said:


> No I haven’t is it something similar?


Kinda.

Plot similarities but also great acting, affecting story, got something in my eye a couple of times.


Eta it's also very funny


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Kinda.
> 
> Plot similarities but also great acting, affecting story, got something in my eye a couple of times.



Thanks I’ve heard the name of the film before but I’ll definitely check it out now.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 18, 2020)

There's also Leave No Trace which is a completely different film to the other 2 but has some similarities. Definitely not a comedy but a brilliant film.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2020)

Petcha said:


> I'm sure Tiger King's been mentioned. I'm only just catching up. Fucking hilarious.


It sounded like a cunts show for cunts that was hosted by a cunt to me. 

The 'zoo' has closed down now thankfully. Hopefully the animals are taking into proper facilities/care. 









						Tiger King zoo once owned by Joe Exotic shuts for good
					

Greater Wynnewood Exotic Animal Park permanently shut its doors on Tuesday




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2020)

The brand new season of Lucifer is now available.


----------



## T & P (Aug 21, 2020)

Also, I finished Teenage Bounty Hunters. As a light entertainment vehicle it is actually very good, and I would recommend it to anyone looking for that kind of programme. Think Desperate Housewives meets Sex Education with some action thrown in. Relatively short and fast paced 40-minute episodes so ideal to dip in and out of it one at a time when you feel like it.









						Teenage Bounty Hunters
					

Synopsis:Twin sisters Blair and Sterling balance teen life at an elite Southern high school with an unlikely new career as butt-kicking bounty hunters.




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Kinda.
> 
> Plot similarities but also great acting, affecting story, got something in my eye a couple of times.
> 
> ...


I love (some of)  Taika Waititi's stuff - _Boy_ is brilliant too, and _JoJo Rabbit_ was very enjoyable. _Hunt for the Wilderpeople_ is his best so far though I think.


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2020)

(I'd also recommend _Leave No Trace_ fwiw - wonderful film)


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> I love (some of)  Taika Waititi's stuff - _Boy_ is brilliant too, and _JoJo Rabbit_ was very enjoyable. _Hunt for the Wilderpeople_ is his best so far though I think.


Nice one - I haven't seen either of them.


eta _Boy_ is on Prime which is handy.


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Nice one - I haven't seen either of them.


friends speak very highly of his Marvel superhero film _Thor: Ragnarok_ too, but it just seemed like a standard modern superhero blockbuster to me.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2020)

killer b said:


> friends speak very highly of his Marvel superhero film _Thor: Ragnarok_ too, but it just seemed like a standard modern superhero blockbuster to me.


It's very good. I quite like a modern superhero blockbuster anyway but T:R is warm and funny too in places.


----------



## Sue (Aug 22, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Nice one - I haven't seen either of them.
> 
> 
> eta _Boy_ is on Prime which is handy.


FWIW. I really didn't like Jojo Rabbit. Manipulative and just not very good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 25, 2020)

Lovely short doc, John Was Trying to Contact Aliens. About a young man, who searched the stars for extraterrestrial life via the music of Can, Fella Kuti and so on.

It's likely to bring a tear to your eye.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 25, 2020)

killer b said:


> (I'd also recommend _Leave No Trace_ fwiw - wonderful film)



I thought it was incredible. Brilliant performances all round and the storytelling is so deft. No big expositions or high dramas, instead single sentences and brief physical interactions carry huge weight. Beautiful film.


----------



## magneze (Aug 25, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Lovely short doc, John Was Trying to Contact Aliens. About a young man, who searched the stars for extraterrestrial life via the music of Can, Fella Kuti and so on.
> 
> It's likely to bring a tear to your eye.


Agreed, it's great.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 27, 2020)

finished Inhuman rescources ( Cantona series)- not a bad way to waste time

Now jammed into Dark- I do like it


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Kinda.
> 
> Plot similarities but also great acting, affecting story, got something in my eye a couple of times.
> 
> ...


If you liked Sam Neill in Hunt for the W., check out his (much earlier) film Sleeping Dogs, set in a dystopian future New Zealand in which Neill is swept up against his will into the resistance against a Kiwi military dictatorship. Like HFTW, there's a lot about being On The Run in the Aotearoa bush.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 28, 2020)

Ip Man 4 and Cobra Kai both out today.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 28, 2020)

N_igma said:


> I watched an absolute gem last night called The Peanut Butter Falcon. The story follows a Down Syndrome man called Zak who escapes a nursing home to fulfil his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He meets a fisherman played by Shia LeBoeuf who is also escaping his own problems, he reluctantly takes Zak under his wing to fulfil his dream whilst both are being chased by people who want them.
> 
> This is a loose retelling of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, and if you’ve remembered the book from your childhood, you’ll recognise some scenes that are a direct nod to events in the book.
> 
> It’s wonderfully acted, the direction and cinematography is on point. There are a lot of tender, funny and thought provoking moments, especially around how people, even if they have good intentions, can treat people with disabilities. Plus it’s not done in a mawkish, glib or preachy way a lot of films handle that sort of material. I just love a film where you are rooting for the main character from the go. Check it out folks.




Watched this thanks to your recommendation.  Really enjoyed it. 🙂


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 28, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Lovely short doc, John Was Trying to Contact Aliens. About a young man, who searched the stars for extraterrestrial life via the music of Can, Fella Kuti and so on.
> 
> It's likely to bring a tear to your eye.


Can’t praise this enough. It’s such a sweet and touching film full of love and hope, just what we need right now. Everyone should watch it, it’s only 16 minutes long. You won’t regret it.
this is John searching for extraterrestrial life while his grandma does a bit of knitting:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2020)

killer b said:


> friends speak very highly of his Marvel superhero film _Thor: Ragnarok_ too, but it just seemed like a standard modern superhero blockbuster to me.


I found most of those marvel films unbearable, but enjoyed most of Ragnarok.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Lovely short doc, John Was Trying to Contact Aliens. About a young man, who searched the stars for extraterrestrial life via the music of Can, Fella Kuti and so on.
> 
> It's likely to bring a tear to your eye.



I saw that pop up and saw it was only 15 minutes so stuck it on, didn't know what to expect, but was pleasantly surprised. Lovely.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 28, 2020)

The Ballad Of Buster Scruggs is still on there. 
Six vignettes, the Tom Waits one is divine.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2020)

Still watching 'Crash Landing on You'. I'm losing interest but my wife and daughter are crazy about it. Last two episodes I have pulled a face when they suggested putting it on, but quite soon I can't help becoming engaged and sitting through the whole thing.

I'm on the last series of Bojack Horseman. A very slow start to most of season one and maybe even season two, but it has become a most excellent series and I will be very sad to see it go. Sorry to see Tuka a Bertie didn't take off as a replacement and, they are commissioning puerile shit cartoons like Final Space and Hoops. Boo.

New series of Sanrio's Aggressive Retsuko. First episode was a bit shite in that Retsuko has taken a bit of a step back and is being a bit of a dick. Hope it gets back on track.


----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2020)

N_igma said:


> I watched an absolute gem last night called The Peanut Butter Falcon. The story follows a Down Syndrome man called Zak who escapes a nursing home to fulfil his dream of becoming a professional wrestler. He meets a fisherman played by Shia LeBoeuf who is also escaping his own problems, he reluctantly takes Zak under his wing to fulfil his dream whilst both are being chased by people who want them.
> 
> This is a loose retelling of The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, and if you’ve remembered the book from your childhood, you’ll recognise some scenes that are a direct nod to events in the book.
> 
> It’s wonderfully acted, the direction and cinematography is on point. There are a lot of tender, funny and thought provoking moments, especially around how people, even if they have good intentions, can treat people with disabilities. Plus it’s not done in a mawkish, glib or preachy way a lot of films handle that sort of material. I just love a film where you are rooting for the main character from the go. Check it out folks.


Another thank you here for pointing this out,  and to Sugar Kane and others who subsequently endorsed it. Initially I was in two minds about whether to watch it because I thought it was going to be a very good but depressing drama, and I no longer watch those.

But we just watched it on the back of the numerous thumbs-up it’s got here, and thoroughly enjoyed it. Another firm recommendation from me here, and to anyone who like me might have been reluctant to try it because it sounds like a poignant hard hitting drama, be reassured you’ll be happy you’ve watched it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 28, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> If you liked Sam Neill in Hunt for the W., check out his (much earlier) film Sleeping Dogs, set in a dystopian future New Zealand in which Neill is swept up against his will into the resistance against a Kiwi military dictatorship. Like HFTW, there's a lot about being On The Run in the Aotearoa bush.


It's got a bonkers appearance by Warren Oates as a Yankee death squad commander


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watched this thanks to your recommendation.  Really enjoyed it. 🙂


Also really enjoyed The Peanut Butter Falcon especially the fight scene-cheers.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 28, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's got a bonkers appearance by Warren Oates as a Yankee death squad commander


It's basically the Kiwi Apocalypse Now, if you think about it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 29, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Only found this today.
> I like it.
> It's a little bit like scandi murder mysteries but without the snow.


Hinterland's good, it was on BBC ages ago, there was a Welsh language version and also a mostly English version with a smattering of Welsh.

It was reminiscent of Scandi noir. I especially loved the luscious cinematography of Welsh landscapes.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 29, 2020)

Has anyone seen Cobra Kai (The Karate Kid spin-off series)? 









						Karate Kid Ralph Macchio: 'I'm at peace with the choices I made'
					

He crane-kicked his way into movie history as Daniel LaRusso in the 80s film, but chose to put family before fame. Now he’s back in his most famous role in a comedy sequel




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## girasol (Aug 29, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Has anyone seen Cobra Kai (The Karate Kid spin-off series)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Started watching today.  It sucked me right in, brilliant!!!!  Huge score on IMDB too (I just checked).  I started watching at lunchtime, as it popped up on my screen and I'm 4 episodes in and it just gets better and better.  It's funny, well written, well acted...  Just as I was trying to take a break from binge watching...  It's going to have to wait! Cobra Kai (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Has anyone seen Cobra Kai (The Karate Kid spin-off series)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the first one on you tube when it was free. I seem to remember it being ok.
I have it on my watch list so hopefully it will be decent. I wonder if 'the karate girl' (the next karate kid) will make an appearance. 

I also wonder if they ever address that Daniel San won that first tournament with an illegal move that should have gotten him disqualified?


----------



## girasol (Aug 29, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I also wonder if they ever address that Daniel San won that first tournament with an illegal move that should have gotten him disqualified?



yep, they most definitely do!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 29, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Has anyone seen Cobra Kai (The Karate Kid spin-off series)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jusr finished the first season, excellent stuff.  It mixes the 1980s with the last 5 years...wouldn't want to spoil it more than that.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 30, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Has anyone seen Cobra Kai (The Karate Kid spin-off series)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would my 10 year old like it?


----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Would my 10 year old like it?


It's a 15. They might like it but it's aimed at older kids with some content you probably wouldn't want a 10 year old to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2020)

Just mentioning again how brilliant John Was Trying To Contact Aliens - feeling evangelical about it - such a panacea if you're feeling dispirited.








						Watch John Was Trying to Contact Aliens | Netflix Official Site
					

A rural electronics whiz broadcasts radio signals into space and monitors for signs of aliens, but makes a more important connection here on Earth.




					www.netflix.com
				



Just watch it!
(and if you like it, he's playing on Charlie Bones' NTS radio show on Thursday this week)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2020)

In the long grass. 

A fairly decent time bending time trap type thing not unlike films like triangle etc. OK for a Sunday night. I'm not 100% happy with the ending, it's not how I would have done it.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Has anyone seen Cobra Kai (The Karate Kid spin-off series)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I absolutely fucking loved the first episode so a very firm recommendation from me


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Well, I absolutely fucking loved the first episode so a very firm recommendation from me


Will I have to watch the Karate Kid movies to enjoy this ?


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2020)

Reno said:


> Will I have to watch the Karate Kid movies to enjoy this ?


Yes, it plays heavily on 80s nostalgia and the story itself is very heavily based on Karate Kid.

How on Earth did you not watch this at the time? Were you living in Mars in the 80s?


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Yes, it plays heavily on 80s nostalgia and the story itself is very heavily based on Karate Kid.
> 
> How on Earth did you not watch this at the time? Were you living in Mars in the 80s?


I was in my early 20s and already too old for them. The last thing you want to do when you've just become an adult is to watch light entertainment for teenagers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Yes, it plays heavily on 80s nostalgia and the story itself is very heavily based on Karate Kid.
> 
> How on Earth did you not watch this at the time? Were you living in Mars in the 80s?


I ain’t seen it either - never appealed to me as I find martial arts rather boring


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2020)

Reno said:


> I was in my early 20s and already too old for them. The last thing you want to do when you've just become an adult is to watch light entertainment for teenagers.


Ah fair enough. I’ve done the same myself. I remember slightly younger folk raving about 90210, which I avoided like plague for the same reason.


----------



## Reno (Aug 31, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I ain’t seen it either - never appealed to me as I find martial arts rather boring


..and that !


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I ain’t seen it either - never appealed to me as I find martial arts rather boring


TBF while Karate is the background theme at heart it’s a comedy-drama about the life and happenings of various characters. There’s actually very little kárate so far and we’re more than half way through the first season.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 31, 2020)

Reno said:


> I was in my early 20s and already too old for them. The last thing you want to do when you've just become an adult is to watch light entertainment for teenagers.


I didn’t see it either. In fact I’m only learning now that there was more than one.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2020)

Well, on episode 9 and still loving it. FWIW you don’t need to have watched TKK to enjoy it. You’ll just miss on the many nods and references but the story and going-ons are pretty apparent even without having watched TKK.

ETA: grownup William Zabka does look a lot like Alistair Campbell. It’s the only annoying thing so far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 31, 2020)

I did watch karate kid when I was younger and didn't rate it much because I was more into sci fi and fantasy and these days the martial arts stuff I do like is fantasy/wirework like Ip Man, or wuxia inspired etc.
Cobra Kai is not that at all but it is great. I was singing its praises when the first two series aired on youtube, its funny.


----------



## Sue (Aug 31, 2020)

T & P said:


> Another firm recommendation from me here, and to anyone who like me might have been reluctant to try it because it sounds like a poignant hard hitting drama, be reassured you’ll be happy you’ve watched it


That's really, really not why I'm reluctant to try it. Quite the opposite in fact. 

ETA Peanut Butter Falcon that is.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2020)

Sue said:


> That's really, really not why I'm reluctant to try it. Quite the opposite in fact.
> 
> ETA Peanut Butter Falcon that is.


Watched it today making dinner. Wish I'd given it a proper sit down. Great stuff. Reminded me of my life as a courgette, in that it kept on the up without the need for much of Knock down. My only problem was how fast people came around seemed unrealistic especially in la boof. But my word, I never expected to see him in a likeable role (holes gets a pass). The bit where he says "do it" stands out somewhat (meta?).

Anyway. Big thumbs up, wish I'd watched it with the family. Tears were secreted, but not sad ones.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2020)

girasol said:


> yep, they most definitely do!!!


Sweet!!!! That's been a bug bear of mine for maybe 35 years!


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 31, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sweet!!!! That's been a bug bear of mine for maybe 35 years!



Sweep the leg!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> Sweep the leg!


KK2 where he tried the same dick move.


----------



## girasol (Sep 1, 2020)

I was confused by the last episode of Cobra Kai.  



Spoiler



If the move that won Daniel San the tournament (Crane Kick) was illegal how come it didn't disqualify Miguel in his first fight on the last episode? Ralph Macchio Agrees His 'Karate Kid' Crane Kick Was Pretty Much Illegal

So my thoughts were: maybe because it had become such a famous move it became legal, because really, when he goes into that position it's pretty obvious a kick is coming, so there's plenty of warning.  In fact you'd have to be crap at any kind of fighting to get caught by that.  Crane Kick would only work if you'd never seen it before...  It's like seeing a snake hissing in front of you and just standing there waiting for it to bite!

Then I started thing about the whole face kicking situation, of which there was a LOT of on the tournament on last episode, I felt would be illegal too...  BUT, apparently maybe not, because
" In Karate tournaments the goal is to strike in a controlled manner and never at full force. You're trying to win, but not to cause serious injury to you opponent.

So a wild kick to your opponents face at full force would be considered illegal by a lot of judges. But it's the sort of thing you could argue over and not every judge would see it the same way."

So... a controlled crane kick that doesn't seriously injure = NOT illegal?  Then, it logically follows that Daniel's kick on the original was NOT illegal!!!! I don't care which way, but I do care about consistency and fairness 



Had to refrain myself from starting Season 2!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 1, 2020)

Purely down to Chadwick Boseman dying, we watched Get On Up, his film about James Brown. Loved it. Unexpectedly really funny too.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 1, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In the long grass.
> 
> A fairly decent time bending time trap type thing not unlike films like triangle etc. OK for a Sunday night. I'm not 100% happy with the ending, it's not how I would have done it.



It's not how the ending was in the novella either.  The novella had a pretty bleak ending as opposed to this one in the film


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> It's not how the ending was in the novella either.  The novella had a pretty bleak ending as opposed to this one in the film


I didn't know it was a book. Has it got the same title?


Edit

Oh, it's Steven king!


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 1, 2020)

Stephen King and his son, Joe Hill


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 1, 2020)

Joe Hill has produced some good stuff himself.  Locke and Key which is also on Netflix and NOS4A2 which is not but it's really good


----------



## magneze (Sep 1, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> Joe Hill has produced some good stuff himself.  Locke and Key which is also on Netflix and NOS4A2 which is not but it's really good


Is Locke and Key any good?


----------



## InfoBurner (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah, another vote for Cobra Kai. Watched 4 episodes with my wife, on Sunday, before she left for the coast with The Boy for some much needed R'n'R (I join them on Saturday). We really enjoyed them.

On Monday I caned the other 16 episodes, alone, laughed and drank, even got Coors in for the last 3 episodes. I'm in trouble now. I binge cheated.

It rides nostalgia, decade clash, teen melodrama, unresolved bullshit and that wish for the story to go on, so well. It's really self aware and proper gigglesome. Didn't really realise how well conceived the 80's film was till now.

Anyway, gonna try this Peanut Butter Falcon, tonight. If there's happy tears, I'm in.


----------



## Chz (Sep 1, 2020)

magneze said:


> Is Locke and Key any good?


The Big Surprise was a bit obvious, but I otherwise enjoyed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2020)

InfoBurner said:


> Anyway, gonna try this Peanut Butter Falcon, tonight. If there's happy tears, I'm in.



I made some.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 1, 2020)

Really enjoyed The Peanut Butter Falcon, now I'm watching Safety Not Guaranteed which is also fairly enjoyable.


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2020)

magneze said:


> Is Locke and Key any good?


I rather liked it myself but then I like that genre in general.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 1, 2020)

8115 said:


> Really enjoyed The Peanut Butter Falcon, now I'm watching Safety Not Guaranteed which is also fairly enjoyable.


l vaguely recall watching and enjoying Safety Not Guaranteed a few years ago, good quirky film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> l vaguely recall watching and enjoying Safety Not Guaranteed a few years ago, good quirky film.


I think I've watched it twice and I can't remember much about it, which isn't a god sign.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 2, 2020)

sojourner said:


> We binged I Am Not Okay With This last night. Absolutely loved it.


Ah good. I was coming here to ask if anyone else had seen it and thought I'd search first. Bugger knows when the second series might be though. Good soundtrack too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I've watched it twice and I can't remember much about it, which isn't a god sign.


Existing simultaneously in multiple different places and at different times is pretty much a text book God sign


----------



## sojourner (Sep 2, 2020)

Watched The Peanut Butter Falcon last night. Lovely film.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2020)

Borgen has dropped on Netflix UK.


----------



## Reno (Sep 2, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Borgen has dropped on Netflix UK.


...and the reason for that is that Netflix is producing a 4th season of Borgen.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 2, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Watched The Peanut Butter Falcon last night. Lovely film.


Yep. I've just done this and it was great. My attention span is zero and it kept me still, I didn't stop and start it or get distracted by anything at all which is very rare. Thoroughly recommend it. I'm never sure about Shia LeBoeuf but he was surprisingly good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 2, 2020)

John Was Trying to Contact Aliens.

A 16 min documentary. Just watch it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> John Was Trying to Contact Aliens.
> 
> A 16 min documentary. Just watch it.


I've been banging the drum for this all over social media. Wonderful film. Seen it three times in a weekend


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I've been banging the drum for this all over social media. Wonderful film. Seen it three times in a weekend


I think everyone has, and rightly so.
Perfect length and what a twist. Just a lovey little film.


----------



## campanula (Sep 3, 2020)

I have no ability to sit through a film, Orang Utan...but I managed JWTTCA and completely adored it. Perfect.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> Yes, it plays heavily on 80s nostalgia and the story itself is very heavily based on Karate Kid.
> 
> How on Earth did you not watch this at the time? Were you living in Mars in the 80s?



Not seen it either. Just had no interest in seeing it at the time.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...and the reason for that is that Netflix is producing a 4th season of Borgen.


Ooooooooooooh! Brilliant news.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 3, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> John Was Trying to Contact Aliens.
> 
> A 16 min documentary. Just watch it.



What a lovely story that is.


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2020)

I absolutely loved this clip from one of the early S2 episodes of Cobra Kai, when Johnny is telling one of the kids his version of events from the original Karate Kid... 



Spoiler



that makes LaRusso sound like the arsehole...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> I absolutely loved this clip from one of the early S2 episodes of Cobra Kai, when Johnny is telling one of the kids his version of events from the original Karate Kid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there was a piece of bandwith waste doing the rounds a few years ago telling it exactly from his position, its why I gave Cobra Kai a look because it was funny.


----------



## Mation (Sep 5, 2020)

Halfway through _Away _- there's one season - and loving it. The teenage daughter's acting in particular is just brilliant.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 5, 2020)

Danger Close. Hardcore Australian Vietnam flick about the battle of Long Tan. Superbly shot, great battle scenes and effects. Excellent if you like this sort of thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2020)

Anyone seen the new Charlie Kaufman, I'm Thinking Of Ending Things?


----------



## Reno (Sep 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone seen the new Charlie Kaufman, I'm Thinking Of Ending Things?


Watched it last night. My most anticipated film of the year, but I found it disappointing (it is 2020 after all!). It's an adaptation of an acclaimed horror novel but Kaufman clearly isn't interested in the genre aspects and I don't think it works. What is a big plot twist at the end of the book, he leaks early on (some people won't get what's going on, as Kaufman isn't explicit about it) and then the film has nowhere to go, it gets very repetitive. It's a type of story David Lynch has done a few times and he imbues that sort of material with mystery, black comedy and malevolence. In Kaufman's hands this becomes an intellectual exercise which appears to be personal to him but I couldn't get into it.

If you like Kaufman it's still worth checking out, but I think it's among his less successful films and far too long.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Danger Close. Hardcore Australian Vietnam flick about the battle of Long Tan. Superbly shot, great battle scenes and effects. Excellent if you like this sort of thing.


I'm in two minds - it was interesting to see a lesser known battle portrayed, and apart from the 1987 miniseries _Vietnam_, I don't think I've seen the Australian involvement taking centre stage before. And there were some well-drawn moments, particularly in the lead-up, which gave us some definite characters. The pre-battle scenes, and the earliest moments of contact, are impressively staged.

But very soon into the battle, it becomes very samey, and very same-old same-old. It was a bit like _We Were Soldiers_, the relentless battle scenes in a limited space, all the back-and-forth, the 'here comes yet another attack’, means it was hard to distinguish one moment from another, and did little to guide the viewer through the significance of any given action.


----------



## Thora (Sep 5, 2020)

It was really boring.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone seen the new Charlie Kaufman, I'm Thinking Of Ending Things?


It's on my list.

I watched Prince Avalanche the other day, brilliant, vaguely surreal film about two men working out in rural Texas.

Also watched Gloria Bell, film with Julianna Moore about a woman living in LA. Easy watch but essentially unsatisfying.


----------



## T & P (Sep 5, 2020)

Mation said:


> Halfway through _Away _- there's one season - and loving it. The teenage daughter's acting in particular is just brilliant.


Just started it, good to hear an early positive piece of feedback.

Also finished Cobra Kai.Very good, and certainly a lot better and more multilayered and I and suspect most people had imagined when I first learned of its existence.


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyone seen the new Charlie Kaufman, I'm Thinking Of Ending Things?


Christ that was bleak.


----------



## gosub (Sep 6, 2020)

The Netflix codes that unlock hidden movies and TV shows
					

Netflix secret codes




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 6, 2020)

gosub said:


> The Netflix codes that unlock hidden movies and TV shows
> 
> 
> Netflix secret codes
> ...


‘Secret’ Netflix codes is the _Indy_'s own version of ‘can I travel to the US with a criminal record?’


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 7, 2020)

gosub said:


> The Netflix codes that unlock hidden movies and TV shows
> 
> 
> Netflix secret codes
> ...



Not so much a secret as the streaming services UI and tags are universally shit.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2020)

Quite enjoyed I'm Thinking of Ending Things but 



Spoiler: Ending



I knew the ending would be a massive non-resolving letdown, made even worse by the fact that the punchline was "FIZIKS". Grr.


----------



## Reno (Sep 8, 2020)

I just listened to a podcast where they discussed I'm Thinking of Ending Things. Several times I thought, that was actually really good, when they discussed certain plot points. Maybe its not as bad as I thought, some of it has stuck with me. I still think it could have been half an hour shorter.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 8, 2020)

I keep seeing Hinterland on there.  I thought it was very good when I watched it before but one of the murder techniques still haunts me so as soon as the thought of watching it again enters my head it's dismissed again.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2020)

Mation said:


> Halfway through _Away _- there's one season - and loving it. The teenage daughter's acting in particular is just brilliant.


I'm trying to enjoy it but I can't get on board with the endless phone chummy chats - like they're on a regular train or something - and the way the crew almost falls apart the second they take off.


----------



## Mation (Sep 9, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm trying to enjoy it but I can't get on board with the endless phone chummy chats - like they're on a regular train or something - and the way the crew almost falls apart the second they take off.


Ah, that's what I liked about it  

I do love a really techie or grand space opera, but this one was very personal; less macho overall, aside from the gender of the characters. I want to see that too (it turns out) and I haven't seen much else like it.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ideal Home is not awful. If you are desperate to pass 2 hours, I would recommend it.


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2020)

One for fellow fans of stylish horror/ supernatural period series such as American Horror Story. I hadn’t even heard of this being made or know the first thing about it, but Netflix just recommended us a brand new series coming up on Sep 18 that is right up my alley and looks interesting as fuck, judging by the trailer anyway



Has anyone heard anything much about it? I think some of the people behind American Horror Story are involved. I love Sarah Paulson anyway so that alone is good enough to give it a good try.


----------



## Reno (Sep 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> One for fellow fans of stylish horror/ supernatural period series such as American Horror Story. I hadn’t even heard of this being made or know the first thing about it, but Netflix just recommended us a brand new series coming up on Sep 18 that is right up my alley and looks interesting as fuck, judging by the trailer anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything much about it? I think some of the people behind American Horror Story are involved. I love Sarah Paulson anyway so that alone is good enough to give it a good try.



Apart from that it's a prequel to One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest and that it has a pretty amazing cast, we won't know till it comes out. I hope that in terms of plotting it won't be as wonky as AHS.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2020)

Reno said:


> *Apart from that it's a prequel to One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest *and that it has a pretty amazing cast, we won't know till it comes out. I hope that in terms of plotting it won't be as wonky as AHS.


Oooh.... didn’t know that was in the works, let alone this is based around it. Interesting


----------



## Reno (Sep 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oooh.... didn’t know that was in the works, let alone this is based around it. Interesting


Nurse *Rached.   *


----------



## kittyP (Sep 10, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's been said but I've finally got round to watching Hannah Gadsby's Nanette.
> 
> Amazing x


It's stunning huh?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> One for fellow fans of stylish horror/ supernatural period series such as American Horror Story. I hadn’t even heard of this being made or know the first thing about it, but Netflix just recommended us a brand new series coming up on Sep 18 that is right up my alley and looks interesting as fuck, judging by the trailer anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything much about it? I think some of the people behind American Horror Story are involved. I love Sarah Paulson anyway so that alone is good enough to give it a good try.




If it's half as good as American Horror Story, should be a blast. Does Ratched need an origin story? Nah, but neither did Norman Bates and we got the rather excellent Bates Motel...


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> One for fellow fans of stylish horror/ supernatural period series such as American Horror Story. I hadn’t even heard of this being made or know the first thing about it, but Netflix just recommended us a brand new series coming up on Sep 18 that is right up my alley and looks interesting as fuck, judging by the trailer anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything much about it? I think some of the people behind American Horror Story are involved. I love Sarah Paulson anyway so that alone is good enough to give it a good try.



Despite this tonally being a million miles away from Milos Foreman’s near-perfect film, I have to say i think this looks ducking fabulous.


----------



## girasol (Sep 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> One for fellow fans of stylish horror/ supernatural period series such as American Horror Story. I hadn’t even heard of this being made or know the first thing about it, but Netflix just recommended us a brand new series coming up on Sep 18 that is right up my alley and looks interesting as fuck, judging by the trailer anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything much about it? I think some of the people behind American Horror Story are involved. I love Sarah Paulson anyway so that alone is good enough to give it a good try.




I love AHS, so naturally I will be watching this!  I also know nothing about it, and I do like knowing as little as possible when I start watching something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2020)

Is nobody else doing north/South Korea drama crash landing on you? 

Anyway, I'm also quite enjoying series three of aggressive retsuko. She's in a band and learning guitar!!!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 11, 2020)

8115 said:


> Quite enjoyed I'm Thinking of Ending Things but
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Just watched it and I was enjoying it immensely but thinking exactly the same. However, it surprised me. It did resolve things, really very satisfactorily. It's all about him and his unrealised life/lives, but there are hints of that right from the start when she recites the poem, and even before that when he finishes off her sentence about her rabies paper. Hell, it's right there at the start when he hears her thought. It makes total sense that it is all about him. And I liked how that wasn't a big reveal at the end. It was a slow, slightly sombre reveal that built through the film.



tbh I always enjoy Kaufman films, but they don't always completely work. I thought this really did work. A good antidote for me for the let-down that was Tenet, which I saw yesterday. A really promising basic Nolany physicsy idea but done as a flat, noisy, relentless Hollywood action film.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 11, 2020)

More I think about that film the more there is to enjoy. David Thewlis, brilliant as always - what he says about the art. Everything is given a fresh poignancy when the full reveal comes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

Lots of us enjoyed John Was Trying To Contact Aliens, so forgive me for putting a link to a music show on the films forum (though it’s technically radio so I guess it’s ok)
John Shepherd has done a mix on NTS:


----------



## Mogden (Sep 11, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is nobody else doing north/South Korea drama crash landing on you?
> 
> Anyway, I'm also quite enjoying series three of aggressive retsuko. She's in a band and learning guitar!!!


I've got a few lined up but not tried any yet. I enjoyed Kim's Convenience, albeit not in the native tongue, and am keen to expand my Korean watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2020)

Mogden said:


> I've got a few lined up but not tried any yet. I enjoyed Kim's Convenience, albeit not in the native tongue, and am keen to expand my Korean watching.



This is the only Korean one we have watched as a family. I was able to get Netflix Japan for a short while, and 'Crash Landing on You'  was number one for ages (The Japanese really seem to like Korean drama). It's totally lame on paper, slightly predictable, and the style is perhaps something we are not used to in the UK, but somehow it works and is really rather compelling viewing. When my wife and daughter want to put it on, I always kind of roll my eyes, but I am soon sucked in and glued to it again.


----------



## Chz (Sep 11, 2020)

_The Duchess_
I like Katherine Ryan, but it ain't funny.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm trying to enjoy it but I can't get on board with the endless phone chummy chats - like they're on a regular train or something - and the way the crew almost falls apart the second they take off.


I like the space aspects but the focus on personal relationships and the complete lack of professionalism are pissing me right off.


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 11, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not so much a secret as the streaming services UI and tags are universally shit.


I'm amazed by how hard it is to find things I like on netflix or amazon prime. I wonder when they'll sort out their UIs? All they do is heavily promote a limited selection of shit at you, and finding anything besides that is really difficult. I can see they'd want to create a buzz around their new shows, but once you've shown no interested in Umbrella Fucking Academy or whatever they're trying to foist on you, it's utterly bizarre that they don't have decent browse and search functions.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 11, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm amazed by how hard it is to find things I like on netflix or amazon prime. I wonder when they'll sort out their UIs? All they do is heavily promote a limited selection of shit at you, and finding anything besides that is really difficult. I can see they'd want to create a buzz around their new shows, but once you've shown no interested in Umbrella Fucking Academy or whatever they're trying to foist on you, it's utterly bizarre that they don't have decent browse and search functions.



I don't think they have any intention of sorting it out, they are determined to push what they want you to watch on you which is whatever pile of crap they've produced or been paid to promote lately.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm amazed by how hard it is to find things I like on netflix or amazon prime. I wonder when they'll sort out their UIs? All they do is heavily promote a limited selection of shit at you, and finding anything besides that is really difficult. I can see they'd want to create a buzz around their new shows, but once you've shown no interested in Umbrella Fucking Academy or whatever they're trying to foist on you, it's utterly bizarre that they don't have decent browse and search functions.


It’s best to find out what you want to see first (news sources, word of mouth etc), rather than use streaming services like a browsing library


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2020)

The search function works ok for me. If it’s there, it’s there, it it ain’t, it ain’t


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

sojourner said:


> I like the space aspects but the focus on personal relationships and the complete lack of professionalism are pissing me right off.


They're on a three year mission and presumably would have undergone massive background checks and psychiatric reports. Yet within a handful of days into the mission.....


Spoiler: up to episode 4



There's been huge divisions amongst the crew leading to a near-mutiny, one member has been outed as a lesbian, one is a religious nut, and the other carried a virus that could kill them all! And the captain has repeatedly flaunted protocol and put herself at huge physical risk twice already



I'm finding it hard to give much of a shit about the kid and husband left behind too. WTF have they got to do with the plot?


----------



## Numbers (Sep 11, 2020)

Watched My Octopus Teacher this morning, pretty amazing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2020)

Chz said:


> _The Duchess_
> I like Katherine Ryan, but it ain't funny.


I have never found Katherine Ryan funny. . . so I am guessing this is not for me.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> They're on a three year mission and presumably would have undergone massive background checks and psychiatric reports. Yet within a handful of days into the mission.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: up to episode 4
> ...


Yeh I've seen up to 5 or 6 I think now, and that's exactly what we've been saying! We never normally talk when we're watching stuff but it's been a constant stream of slagging off


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 11, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm amazed by how hard it is to find things I like on netflix or amazon prime. I wonder when they'll sort out their UIs? All they do is heavily promote a limited selection of shit at you, and finding anything besides that is really difficult. I can see they'd want to create a buzz around their new shows, but once you've shown no interested in Umbrella Fucking Academy or whatever they're trying to foist on you, it's utterly bizarre that they don't have decent browse and search functions.


do you give feedback with the thumbs up/down option?


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2020)

I am sure I’ve missed tons of stuff about I’m Thinking of Ending Things and am too thick to get it, but at least if the film’s genre and synopsis had been remotely accurate, I’d have dismissed it.

Instead I sat through it because various websites described it as a drama/*horror* (LOL), and even as a psychological *thriller* (triple LOL). Two hours of my life I’ll never get back.

For those here weighing up whether to watch it, I’d say if you liked Mulholland Drive you’re likely to like it. If you didn’t, you’ll be considering selling your soul to the Devil just to get the previous 2h 15m of your life back.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 12, 2020)

Chz said:


> _The Duchess_
> I like Katherine Ryan, but it ain't funny.


The reviews have said she's mistaken being sassy and bitchy for just being thoroughly unpleasant, and there is a difference


----------



## Brainaddict (Sep 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> I am sure I’ve missed tons of stuff about I’m Thinking of Ending Things and am too thick to get it, but at least if the film’s genre and synopsis had been remotely accurate, I’d have dismissed it.
> 
> Instead I sat through it because various websites described it as a drama/*horror* (LOL), and even as a psychological *thriller* (triple LOL). Two hours of my life I’ll never get back.
> 
> For those here weighing up whether to watch it, I’d say if you liked Mulholland Drive you’re likely to like it. If you didn’t, you’ll be considering selling your soul to the Devil just to get the previous 2h 15m of your life back.


I didn't know anyone had described it as horror when I watched it, but did find it much like a psychological horror film. It definitely wasn't conventional horror though - for me it was creepier than that, and more interesting because it was closer to the everyday horror we can accidentally run into in our lives.


----------



## Reno (Sep 12, 2020)

Charlie Kaufman is probably best described as a surrealist filmmaker and he defies genre definitions. _I'm Thinking of Ending Things_ is based on a horror novel, which is a little more conventional than the film, though the conceit of the film is the same. If it's horror, then it's existential horror rather than horror of the jump scare or suspense variety.

I had an initially negative reaction to_ I'm Thinking if Ending Things,_ it is hard work at times but the film stayed with me. I'll probably give it another watch soon, now that I know what's going on with the characters. I felt similarly about his debut as a director, _Synecdoche New York_, which I now love. Before he also directed, Kaufman was the only US screenwriter who was considered more the auteur of the films he was involved with, than the directors who adapted his screenplay, his voice is that distinctive. _Being John Malkovich_ and _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ are based on his screenplays and they are more accessible than his more recent films.

Netflix way of promoting films is frequently misleading and can be controversial, like its tasteless marketing of the otherwise well received film _Cuties_ which lead to a massive backlash. I would never just go  by how Netflix describes a film, I'd have a look online whether something might be up my street if I don't know much about it. Kaufman has been around for over two decades and a quick search should make it clear, that what you are in for is something less conventional and more challenging than a straightforward genre film.


----------



## T & P (Sep 12, 2020)

Thing is I loved his other films I’ve watched, Eternal Sunshine... and Being John Malkovich. This was a stretch too far, and undoubtedly half hour too long.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2020)

sojourner said:


> I like the space aspects but the focus on personal relationships and the complete lack of professionalism are pissing me right off.


I've made it to episode 5 and...


Spoiler



what the fuck is all this religious bollocks? And this crew are so shambolic I wouldn't trust them to do the shopping


----------



## Mogden (Sep 12, 2020)

What I am enjoying on Netflix as a whole is the speed up function. Watched a few programmes at x1.5 speed. Still perfectly understandable, just means I can hammer through episodes a bit quicker.


----------



## Supine (Sep 12, 2020)

Mogden said:


> What I am enjoying on Netflix as a whole is the speed up function. Watched a few programmes at x1.5 speed. Still perfectly understandable, just means I can hammer through episodes a bit quicker.



No offence but that that sounds weird. 

Although thinking about it snooker could work doing that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 12, 2020)

Supine said:


> No offence but that that sounds weird.
> 
> Although thinking about it snooker could work doing that


Ebdon would have to be x5 minimum


----------



## Mogden (Sep 13, 2020)

Supine said:


> No offence but that that sounds weird.
> 
> Although thinking about it snooker could work doing that


My brain works quick. Despite being a very airy fairy storyteller myself, I like things to be told to me quickly. I put the subtitles on too.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I've made it to episode 5 and...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Couldn't agree more! I'm not compelled to finish it tbh cos it's annoying me so much.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Couldn't agree more! I'm not compelled to finish it tbh cos it's annoying me so much.


Now I love a good sci-fi film, but they may as well be on that bus to India seeing as how most of the story is schamltzy earthbound stuff with endless personal calls and chats back home. And for a mission that would cost billions and take years and years to plan, the ill-tempered, injury-prone crew seemed to have been chosen almost entirely at random.


Spoiler: episode 5



And the plot line of the spaceship's random near total malfunction was really sloppy writing. As if they wouldn't have proper back up systems on board for the longest journey humans have ever made


If the next episode is as bad as the last one, I'm out.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2020)

Prisoners. A 2013 crime/drama/thriller about the father of a kidnapped kid taking matters into his own hands. Superb performance from Hugh Jackman, and very tense and engaging plot throughout. Very good indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2020)

T & P said:


> Prisoners. A 2013 crime/drama/thriller about the father of a kidnapped kid taking matters into his own hands. Superb performance from Hugh Jackman, and very tense and engaging plot throughout. Very good indeed.


Is that the one directed by Denis Villeneuve?


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2020)

And for those who fancy a bit of easy watching fun, check out Stretch. It’s a fast paced action crime comedy film, and while not perfect, it is very entertaining indeed. The main lead is an actor better known for horror films so it’s an interesting casting. It’s got some big names in it and a couple of good cameos.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that the one directed by Denis Villeneuve?


Yes.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 14, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Borgen has dropped on Netflix UK.



Seasons 1 and 2 were great.
Season 3 was extremely disappointing. 
I wanted to see more from Kaspar. His character was great. But pfft season 3 just seemed to eliminate him. It was as if all the other charagters had insisted on being developed.
Who knows what season 4 will be like.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 14, 2020)

Line Of Duty  season 5 coming in early October!! 😁


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 14, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Borgen has dropped on Netflix UK.


Is Borgen a purely political show or a Scandi mystery type thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is Borgen a purely political show or a Scandi mystery type thing?


yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is Borgen a purely political show or a Scandi mystery type thing?


it's worth a watch, it goes between journalists and politicians - intertwining story lines - it's a political drama and not a police procedural


----------



## Cerv (Sep 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s best to find out what you want to see first (news sources, word of mouth etc), rather than use streaming services like a browsing library


I do this. find things I'm interested in then add to the watchlist.
but frequently have to scroll past Popular, Trending*, New, Watch Again, Netflix Originals, other recommendations to get to my watchlist. there's a special place in hell for whoever decided that the stuff I've said I want to swatch isn't obviously the most important thing to list first in the most prominent position


* what's the difference between those two anyway?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> Charlie Kaufman is probably best described as a surrealist filmmaker and he defies genre definitions. _I'm Thinking of Ending Things_ is based on a horror novel, which is a little more conventional than the film, though the conceit of the film is the same. If it's horror, then it's existential horror rather than horror of the jump scare or suspense variety.
> 
> I had an initially negative reaction to_ I'm Thinking if Ending Things,_ it is hard work at times but the film stayed with me. I'll probably give it another watch soon, now that I know what's going on with the characters. I felt similarly about his debut as a director, _Synecdoche New York_, which I now love. Before he also directed, Kaufman was the only US screenwriter who was considered more the auteur of the films he was involved with, than the directors who adapted his screenplay, his voice is that distinctive. _Being John Malkovich_ and _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ are based on his screenplays and they are more accessible than his more recent films.
> 
> Netflix way of promoting films is frequently misleading and can be controversial, like its tasteless marketing of the otherwise well received film _Cuties_ which lead to a massive backlash. I would never just go  by how Netflix describes a film, I'd have a look online whether something might be up my street if I don't know much about it. Kaufman has been around for over two decades and a quick search should make it clear, that what you are in for is something less conventional and more challenging than a straightforward genre film.


I did find it a little hard at just one point, when they leave the parents' house and it's clear that that bit is over. I wasn't sure I wanted more of them in the car again. But I stopped it for a few minutes and came back rebooted. I was concerned I'd be left feeling a bit unfulfilled at the end, but the exact opposite happened. Everything made complete sense, in a way that had been slowly dawning on me throughout. In that sense, I wouldn't compare it to Mulholland Drive, which really didn't make much sense to me at all, and in which I'm not sure there is much sense to be had. Everything in this film has a place and a point. It's unremittingly bleak in its resolution, but it does have a resolution, which is why I wouldn't quite call it surreal either, although I'm a bit prejudiced against the idea of surrealism. Easy excuse for not bothering to work out how to have everything make sense, or at least have a structure with a point to it, imo.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 14, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Is Borgen a purely political show or a Scandi mystery type thing?



Season 1 and 2 are good.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 14, 2020)

Spoiler: ITOET



I really liked the ice cream bit. It suddenly takes a massive swerve, all the red, the mention of the "smell", what's out back, and the way that girl suddenly switched and said "you can choose not to go forward. You can stay here". That was my favourite bit.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 14, 2020)

Started the new young Wallender. 
Very unexpected gruesome beginning. 

Could be good...


----------



## Looby (Sep 14, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Yeh I've seen up to 5 or 6 I think now, and that's exactly what we've been saying! We never normally talk when we're watching stuff but it's been a constant stream of slagging off




I started watching this on my own, it was going to be my thing that I watched in the morning or before bed on my iPad. Except Mr Looby saw a bit and wanted to watch too. Bit annoying but fine until he then started bitching about how shit it is.
I know! That’s why I chose it. Mindless, schmaltz, bit of space, some peril. Perfect for my stressed out, can't focus moments but now I have to watch it with someone else who has higher standards.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Season 1 and 2 are good.


Seasons 1 and 2 of Borgen are great, 3 is merely good.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> Seasons 1 and 2 of Borgen are great, 3 is merely good.



Yes. Ok I'll give you that season 1 and 2 are great. 
I felt season 3 was ... written by someone else. 
Still looking forward to season 4 😁


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm so stoked. J.G. Quintel's Close Enough has come to netflix in the uk. I have been waiting for this since pops went into the sun and nobody came back as a pterodactyl.

_Plays 'Heros' at much PRS expense_


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2020)

Also Aggressive Resko took it up a notch for the season 3 finale. Well done netflix.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 15, 2020)

I started season one of Dirty John last night, a drama in the American true crime genre. Wasn’t sure at first but then Julia Garner showed up in a role that made me understand the main character a bit better so i am now looking forward to episode two.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm looking forward to Enola Holmes. 
Enola being the sister to Sherlock and  Mycroft. 
Starts in 23rd September









						Watch Enola Holmes | Netflix Official Site
					

While searching for her missing mother, intrepid teen Enola Holmes uses her sleuthing skills to outsmart big brother Sherlock and help a runaway lord.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 15, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm looking forward to Enola Holmes.
> Enola being the sister to Sherlock and  Mycroft.
> Starts in 23rd September
> 
> http://[URL='https://www.netflix.co...1283652?s=a&trkid=253492423&t=cp[/URL[/COLOR]]


It's a film, not a series.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 16, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It's a film, not a series.



I know that. I didnt think the thread was limited to Netflix series?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 16, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm looking forward to Enola Holmes.
> Enola being the sister to Sherlock and  Mycroft.
> Starts in 23rd September
> 
> ...



Wasn't there a sister in the last series of Sherlock as well?


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 16, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Wasn't there a sister in the last series of Sherlock as well?




Yes. That was his sister Eurus.

Eta neither Eurus nor Enola were in Arthur Conan Doyle's  stories


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I know that. I didnt think the thread was limited to Netflix series?


It's not. The confusion was with your wording "starts in 23rd September" which suggested that you thought it was a series.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 16, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> It's not. The confusion was with your wording "starts in 23rd September" which suggested that you thought it was a series.



Ah..ok. my bad. 
It might turn into a series. There is a series of books called The Enola Holmes Mysteries.
Not sure what I was thinking when I posted the "starts" comment.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 16, 2020)

I'm really really enjoying Cobra Kai. Some of it is hilarious, it's great nostalgia, has a brilliant 80s metal soundtrack and it's got a superb pace to it that means I've zipped through both series happily letting Netflix chuck episodes at me. Great stuff. Bring on series 3.


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 16, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'm really really enjoying Cobra Kai. Some of it is hilarious, it's great nostalgia, has a brilliant 80s metal soundtrack and it's got a superb pace to it that means I've zipped through both series happily letting Netflix chuck episodes at me. Great stuff. Bring on series 3.


QUIET!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2020)

Looby said:


> I started watching this on my own, it was going to be my thing that I watched in the morning or before bed on my iPad. Except Mr Looby saw a bit and wanted to watch too. Bit annoying but fine until he then started bitching about how shit it is.
> I know! That’s why I chose it. Mindless, schmaltz, bit of space, some peril. Perfect for my stressed out, can't focus moments but now I have to watch it with someone else who has higher standards.


See, I am completely unable to lose myself in mindless tv. It irritates the living shit out of me. I can sit and colour in a colouring book, and I can read a 'gentle' book, but I cannot sit and watch shit telly. Unless you count Ambulance and Call the Midwife as shit telly, which I don't (but the fella does).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 16, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm so stoked. J.G. Quintel's Close Enough has come to netflix in the uk. I have been waiting for this since pops went into the sun and nobody came back as a pterodactyl.
> 
> _Plays 'Heros' at much PRS expense_



Wacked through almost the whole thing last night. Brilliant stuff. Good to see that Netflix is really pushing it, it deserves exposure.
Hopefully Solar Opposites will also make it's way to netflix UK.


----------



## Looby (Sep 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> See, I am completely unable to lose myself in mindless tv. It irritates the living shit out of me. I can sit and colour in a colouring book, and I can read a 'gentle' book, but I cannot sit and watch shit telly. Unless you count Ambulance and Call the Midwife as shit telly, which I don't (but the fella does).


It’s the only thing that keeps me sane. I’ve always loved a bit of trash but my job is so emotionally demanding and intense that I struggle with anything too taxing outside of work. So I watch a lot of shit. Weirdly I love disaster films and don’t find those stressful. 😄


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2020)

sojourner said:


> See, I am completely unable to lose myself in mindless tv. It irritates the living shit out of me. I can sit and colour in a colouring book, and I can read a 'gentle' book, but I cannot sit and watch shit telly. Unless you count Ambulance and Call the Midwife as shit telly, which I don't (but the fella does).


Aye, know what you mean. If something is described as undemanding or gentle or nobrain or whatever, this just means it won’t hold my attention and is therefore a waste of time


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 16, 2020)

I’ll tell you what is brilliant but undemanding telly: Mythbusters.  It’s on prime though, not Netflix - but I mention it because it’s not a huge commitment of effort or attention, but is nonetheless quite engaging.  Clever without requiring any real intellectual effort from the viewer, too.


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I’ll tell you what is brilliant but undemanding telly: Mythbusters.  It’s on prime though, not Netflix - but I mention it because it’s not a huge commitment of effort or attention, but is nonetheless quite engaging.  Clever without requiring any real intellectual effort from the viewer, too.


Urban75 is in eternal debt to Mythbusters for putting to bed the hotly argued ‘plane on a conveyor belt’ thread


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2020)

It has its ups and downs. When it's mostly the two guys actually busting myths, it's pretty good. But it gets fattened up and padded out as the years go by and ends up not even half as interesting.


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2020)

Brand new film The Devil all the Time has just landed after a short limited cinema release. Good cast and generally favourable reviews but it sounds grim as fuck (also part of the professional reviewers’ criticisms of it). Has anyone checked it out yet?









						The Devil All the Time (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> Brand new film The Devil all the Time has just landed after a short limited cinema release. Good cast and generally favourable reviews but it sounds grim as fuck (also part of the professional reviewers’ criticisms of it). Has anyone checked it out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read the book of the same name and yep, 'grim as fuck' is a good description.
I still count it as an excellent book though.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 17, 2020)

“High Score” is worth a watch. A four part documentary, mostly talking heads, but they follow that trademark Netflix documentary style and manage to make it entertaining anyhow. The theme is the evolution of computer games from the earliest to almost current day and of course level of detail is fairly scant because it’s so broad, but I learned a few things anyway.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 17, 2020)

Watching the Danish series, Rita.
Enjoying it so far.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 17, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching the Danish series, Rita.
> Enjoying it so far.



Is it about a lovely meter maid?


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 17, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Is it about a lovely meter maid?


No. It centers around Rita Madsen (Mille Dinesen), a headstrong and unconventional teacher and single mother.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2020)

So, Away. My thoughts.



Spoiler: episode 9



I ended up just having it in the background because it's not really worthy of full attention -  even though I'll stick with almost anything that has Mars in it. 

It was the endless religious stuff that pushed me over the edge. Hardened scientists all holding hands while some bloke recites a prayer. Yeah right. 

In episode 8, they had a botanist who actually believes in miracles over science and a homesick captain who became such an emotional wreck that she could hardly speak.  I certainly wouldn't trust her to look after my cat for a weekend. 

And the most rubbish thing if all is that no one ever looks out of the window at Mars! 

Oh, and the incredible speed that the ground crew gave up on the crew reminded me of Airplane the movie!


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2020)

I know I'm talking to myself here but I thought I should wrap up my thoughts:



Spoiler: Episode 10



I stuck with it until the end and have to say the actual landing scene was really well done.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 17, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> John Was Trying to Contact Aliens.
> 
> A 16 min documentary. Just watch it.





Orang Utan said:


> I've been banging the drum for this all over social media. Wonderful film. Seen it three times in a weekend





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think everyone has, and rightly so.
> Perfect length and what a twist. Just a lovey little film.





chandlerp said:


> What a lovely story that is.



Well add me to the list of people who adores it. Fantastic.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 17, 2020)

Anyone watched Cuties yet?  Some demanding Netflix be "cancelled" because of it, but sounds like a classic case of a misunderstood film.


----------



## Reno (Sep 17, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone watched Cuties yet?  Some demanding Netflix be "cancelled" because of it, but sounds like a classic case of a misunderstood film.


I haven't watched it yet, but it was the crass Netflix marketing which sparked the outrage, not the film itself. People who had not watched what is a well received French film, drew the wrong conclusions from that and the title. Netflix has since withdrawn the poster/advert. The film is critical of what people thought it espouses, the sexualisation of young girls on social media.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 17, 2020)

Totally gripped by The fall. Oooh Gillian. Plots pretty good too.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 17, 2020)

Reno said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but it was the crass Netflix marketing which sparked the outrage, not the film itself. People who had not watched what is a well received French film, drew the wrong conclusions from that and the title. Netflix has since withdrawn the poster/advert. The film is critical of what people thought it espouses, the sexualisation of young girls on social media.



It's an interesting enough 90 minutes.  I wasn't really aware of the original marketing campaign tbh, just the reaction to it.  The film isn't exploitative overall (IMO), but there are occasional scenes which could easily cause upset due to the combination of the nature of the dance routine, camera angles and the age of the characters (maybe the actors are older than they look?).


----------



## ash (Sep 17, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Totally gripped by The fall. Oooh Gillian. Plots pretty good too.


It was bloody amazing imo. Fantastic acting from the children up and so enthralling.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2020)

Ratched has just landed


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> Brand new film The Devil all the Time has just landed after a short limited cinema release. Good cast and generally favourable reviews but it sounds grim as fuck (also part of the professional reviewers’ criticisms of it). Has anyone checked it out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's on my to watch list.  Was going to watch it last night, but its length meant it would run over my bed time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2020)

j


Johnny Vodka said:


> It's on my to watch list.  Was going to watch it last night, but its length meant it would run over my bed time.


I've literally just seen a clip of Robert Pattinson in this, playing a Southern fire-and-brimstone preacher - his accent is sure to go down with Tom Cruise in Far & Away and Dick Van Dyke in Mary Poppins as an all-time worst accennt. Shame, as it looks interesting


----------



## wiskey (Sep 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> Ratched has just landed



Just posted this on faceache:

Ratched has landed on Netflix .... Visually stunning to watch from the gorgeous colour scheme to the perfect 50's outfits, fascinating and complex characters, unsettling plot and uncomfortable scenes .... It's just not quite doing it though. 

Almost half way through S1 and still sort of waiting for it to grab me. 

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest is one of the best books of the last century and I'm not sure if this is getting it quite right .... But the cars 😍 I love all the cars.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Just posted this on faceache:
> 
> Ratched has landed on Netflix .... Visually stunning to watch from the gorgeous colour scheme to the perfect 50's outfits, fascinating and complex characters, unsettling plot and uncomfortable scenes .... It's just not quite doing it though.
> 
> ...


Interesting that I was going to post a very similar review after the first two episodes.

Don’t know if you’ve noticed or agree, but they’ve gone a bit OTT with the ambience background music. Nearly ceaseless and not just paying homage to various staples of the genre (Hitchcock in particular) but sometimes playing the actual soundtrack from certain films.

The critics’ reviews are also interesting. A google search returned a handful at the top of the page, and instead of a relative consensus or at least a small discrepancy on the whole, it was pure Marmite: Guardian and Independent loved it, Vulture and the Telegraph hated it.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> .....but sometimes playing the actual soundtrack from certain films.



Now it's funny you mention that because there were a couple of times that the music caught my attention in a 'that's very familiar' sort of way.

The other thing I noticed repeatedly and found a bit irksome was the amount of empty space, I know everything in the states is bigger but it's deliberately been taken to extremes that all the rooms are vast and it irritated me


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2020)

#_Alive_, South Korean zombie film. Not as good as _Train to Busan_ (not much is !), but a lot better than its recently released sequel, _Peninsula_ and entertaining enough. Part of a group of zombie films about men trying to survive being stuck in an apartment block due to the outbreak of the zombie apocalypse. Like the German _Rammbock_ and the French _The Night Eats the World_, these become urban Robinson Crusoe stories. Also works as a "it could always be worse" infection/lockdown movie.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2020)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm amazed by how hard it is to find things I like on netflix or amazon prime. I wonder when they'll sort out their UIs? All they do is heavily promote a limited selection of shit at you, and finding anything besides that is really difficult. I can see they'd want to create a buzz around their new shows, but once you've shown no interested in Umbrella Fucking Academy or whatever they're trying to foist on you, it's utterly bizarre that they don't have decent browse and search functions.


Absolutely agree and I’ve written to both of them complaining about it. Both ignored by the looks of it. There’s little more infuriating than having to flick through fucking hundreds of poorly organised pictures to find something you want to watch.

I’ve taken to searching 3rd parties instead (e.g. googling “best period dramas on Netflix/Amazon UK”) and checking out other lists like imdb but it only half works because they’re often out of date.

For two of the biggest streaming services in the world to have such shit UIs is bizarre and irritating in the extreme.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 19, 2020)

The Netflix codes that unlock hidden films and TV shows
					

Netflix secret codes




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Interesting that I was going to post a very similar review after the first two episodes.
> 
> Don’t know if you’ve noticed or agree, but they’ve gone a bit OTT with the ambience background music. Nearly ceaseless and not just paying homage to various staples of the genre (Hitchcock in particular) but sometimes playing the actual soundtrack from certain films.
> 
> The critics’ reviews are also interesting. A google search returned a handful at the top of the page, and instead of a relative consensus or at least a small discrepancy on the whole, it was pure Marmite: Guardian and Independent loved it, Vulture and the Telegraph hated it.


We stopped watching it after about half an hour into the first episode because of the music I think. It’s kind of zany music with a serious plot and it just jars. Might give it another go as I liked the photography, costumes, etc., but we’ll wait until it get more reviews.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 19, 2020)

Watched 3 seasons of Rita over 3 days. And it just gets better.  
Excellent series...


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Now it's funny you mention that because there were a couple of times that the music caught my attention in a 'that's very familiar' sort of way.


 On ep. 2 they suddenly start playing the main theme tune to Cape Fear. That's when I realised there weren't just playing soundtrack 'inspired' by others but the actual music from some films. A tad bizarre...


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> On ep. 2 they suddenly start playing the main theme tune to Cape Fear. That's when I realised there weren't just playing soundtrack 'inspired' by others but the actual music from some films. A tad bizarre...


The recent Amazon Prime series Homecoming used classic movie soundtracks that rather effectively and Quentin Tarantino uses existing film scores a lot. That said, the more read about Rached, the less inclined I am to watch it. It does look like a particularly bad season of American Horror Story:









						'Ratched' on Netflix is the worst season of 'American Horror Story'
					

Sarah Paulson can't save Netflix's "Ratched," which contains all of Ryan Murphy's showrunning flaws and none of the fun that usually outweighs them.




					mashable.com


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2020)

I have to confess I've never even heard of American Horror Story


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I have to confess I've never even heard of American Horror Story


You aren't missing much.


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> Brand new film The Devil all the Time has just landed after a short limited cinema release. Good cast and generally favourable reviews but it sounds grim as fuck (also part of the professional reviewers’ criticisms of it). Has anyone checked it out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched it last night. I thought it was really good even though grim. My son recommended it to me as like something Tarantino would do to which I agree. Reminded me of Badlands too.
Theres some weird, deep old C&W music in there too which fits in well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Netflix codes that unlock hidden films and TV shows
> 
> 
> Netflix secret codes
> ...


This is not 'unlocking' anything that I have not already been through and searched for myself. Nothing secret here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Absolutely agree and I’ve written to both of them complaining about it. Both ignored by the looks of it. There’s little more infuriating than having to flick through fucking hundreds of poorly organised pictures to find something you want to watch.
> 
> I’ve taken to searching 3rd parties instead (e.g. googling “best period dramas on Netflix/Amazon UK”) and checking out other lists like imdb but it only half works because they’re often out of date.
> 
> For two of the biggest streaming services in the world to have such shit UIs is bizarre and irritating in the extreme.


I don’t get what the problem is. Just type in what you want to see and if it’s there it will show up


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> You aren't missing much.


As I suspected.

I've been bingeing Borgen over the last week, Netflix have dubbed the first two series into English (but not the 3rd yet). I'm not sure if when I watched it first time round on BBC the subtitles were better or if I just missed half the plot but I had them on with the English sound on Netflix and the subtitles were appalling, they didn't match the dubbed dialogue at all and missed out huge sections of what was going on as well as many of the nuances.

S3 is still not as good as S1 & 2.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2020)

wiskey said:


> As I suspected.
> 
> I've been bingeing Borgen over the last week, Netflix have dubbed the first two series into English (but not the 3rd yet). I'm not sure if when I watched it first time round on BBC the subtitles were better or if I just missed half the plot but I had them on with the English sound on Netflix and the subtitles were appalling, they didn't match the dubbed dialogue at all and missed out huge sections of what was going on as well as many of the nuances.
> 
> S3 is still not as good as S1 & 2.



If you can bear to watch Borgen dubbed, maybe American Horror Story is for you after all. 

I watch a lot of English language content with a German subtitles with German friends who don't speak English well and I think it's fine. Subtitles have to be a pared down version of the spoken dialogue, because reading takes longer than hearing. I still rather take that over the disconnect I experience between the image and sound when I watch a dubbed film or series. Performances are almost always vastly inferior, the sound of the dialogue is flat because it's recorded in a studio rather than on location and lip movements never quite match. The dialogue for the dub has to adjust to the lip movements, so that too may not be an accurate translation of the original


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 19, 2020)

I watched all of series 2 of 60 Days In over the last few days. It's nonsense viewing but that's about all I seem to be able to manage at the moment aside from Youtube.

Interested to know if anyone else has watched it though because...



Spoiler



The wife of Zac from the first series goes in and he treats her like shit everytime she rings. He comes across as really abusive. She's an ex addict while he's an ex marine. I was hoping in the aftermath episode that she would've left him but he's made out to be great while she's over over emotional. The presenter is clearly on his side. They talk about how their marriage isn't great then she discloses she's pregnant. It's really horrible to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

wiskey said:


> As I suspected.
> 
> I've been bingeing Borgen over the last week, Netflix have dubbed the first two series into English (but not the 3rd yet). I'm not sure if when I watched it first time round on BBC the subtitles were better or if I just missed half the plot but I had them on with the English sound on Netflix and the subtitles were appalling, they didn't match the dubbed dialogue at all and missed out huge sections of what was going on as well as many of the nuances.
> 
> S3 is still not as good as S1 & 2.


Watch in Danish instead!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2020)

T & P said:


> On ep. 2 they suddenly start playing the main theme tune to Cape Fear. That's when I realised there weren't just playing soundtrack 'inspired' by others but the actual music from some films. A tad bizarre...



It's either season 1 or 2 of American Horror Story, and the creepy music in some of the scenes was so familiar. Turns out it was from Coppola's Dracula film.

AHS is joyous and trashy. Can't wait to get into season 6. Might leave Ratchet until later.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2020)

I like AHS a lot - some seasons more than others.  It’s a very particular style and taste, though.  Ftr, my favourite is S3 (Coven).


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 19, 2020)

Quite agree.I settled down to watch or rather rewatch Borgen and was rather taken aback with the dialogue dubbed into Cockney/Yorkshire and what have you.A large part of the attraction for me had been listening to the original Danish whilst relying on the English subs which were at least adequate.Indeed I watched so many episodes I started to imagine that I had learnt the language which I very much had not.Still good though.
( replying to OU )


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t get what the problem is. Just type in what you want to see and if it’s there it will show up



What if you don't know what you want to see until it's suggested to you?  I didn't know about that zombie film Reno mentioned until it was suggested to me by Netflix.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t get what the problem is. Just type in what you want to see and if it’s there it will show up


Even if it's not there, it shows you similar films/TV to what you were looking for. You can also just type in a genre. . . not like Prime which is an utter mess, but you can at least search for the exact film you are looking for.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What if you don't know what you want to see until it's suggested to you?  I didn't know about that zombie film Reno mentioned until it was suggested to me by Netflix.


Well like in real life you have to wait for a suggestion. If you have not told netflix what you like, or watched other films of that type, how is the algorithm  supposed to know? However if you do scroll down it does give a wide range of popular suggestions in broad lists of genres.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Absolutely agree and I’ve written to both of them complaining about it. Both ignored by the looks of it. There’s little more infuriating than having to flick through fucking hundreds of poorly organised pictures to find something you want to watch.
> 
> I’ve taken to searching 3rd parties instead (e.g. googling “best period dramas on Netflix/Amazon UK”) and checking out other lists like imdb but it only half works because they’re often out of date.
> 
> For two of the biggest streaming services in the world to have such shit UIs is bizarre and irritating in the extreme.



If it was easy you'd quickly realise what it did and didn’t have, would probably be disappointed, and may consider cancelling your subscription. However if you’re never quite sure you’ve seen all there is to see of interest, you are likely to keep your subscription going in the hope of randomly discovering good stuff, perhaps via their suggestion algorithms.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What if you don't know what you want to see until it's suggested to you?  I didn't know about that zombie film Reno mentioned until it was suggested to me by Netflix.


Reading about it elsewhere and personal recommendations


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> If you can bear to watch Borgen dubbed, maybe American Horror Story is for you after all.


I didn't know it was dubbed! Which is why I ended up having the subtitles on as well, and then it became interesting comparing them. 

The subtitles for E3 are of substantially better quality so I suspect Netflix has dumbed theirs down. 

I quite liked Bent being a Geordie though


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m 5 episodes deep in Ratched as we speak.  

Stylistically it’s very deliberately paying homage / directly imitating Hitchcock’s technicolour melodramas.  The near constant orchestra accompaniment, coloured lighting, raw Northern California coastline... somebody’s been overdosing on Vertigo.  

And as well as looking fab, I kind of admire the stylistic conceit. In the novel, Ratchet represents the square past, contrasting with MacMurphy - a beatnik antihero... just as Milos Foreman’s film and it’s unadorned naturalism is stylistically so at odds with Hitchcock’s deliberate theatricality.

My main issue is with Ratched herself. While I love Sarah Paulson, and this has been lovingly created for her, she’s too old for the timeline. This series is set in 1947, and though the age of book-Ratched and the setting of the novel are both somewhat open to interpretation, for her to be 45 in the tv show, she’d be 61 in the year the novel is released. At any rate Sarah Paulson is already a couple of years older than Louise Fletcher was in the film, and film-Ratched is, I’d argue, canonical.

The tv show Ratched does come across as a younger woman. Uncertain of herself. Not yet any explanation of her unmarried/spinster life before she went to war as a nurse. If she had been in her late thirties or older it would surely be a big part of her backstory. 

And it’s the backstory that I think is the mistake.  This Ratched is traumatised from childhood, and has a casual relationship with covering up / facilitating murder.  She’s a cold and scary woman, and so is the Ratched of cuckoos nest... but in a different way.  That Ratched is terrifying precisely because she _isn’t_ psychotic or unhinged.  Her awfulness is in the mundane, officious, petty exertion of power that exists in middle managers everywhere.  Ratched in Cuckoo’s Nest isn’t a psychopath or a criminal mastermind: she’s just a bully given unlimited rein to ruin people’s lives by the state.  That’s the point.  And this show misses that point by a mile.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Ratched in Cuckoo’s Nest isn’t a psychopath or a criminal mastermind: she’s just a bully given unlimited rein to ruin people’s lives by the state. That’s the point. And this show misses that point by a mile.


This is the important bit I think, I liked that Ratched was a product of a system as much as anyone else at the hospital was, you sort of see flashes of her learning to be cruel (when Bucket puts the lesbian in the hot bath) and the animosity between her and Bucket has the potential to help drive her megalomaniac tendencies .... But the whole freak in the cellar seemed unnecessary.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ve finished it now.  The timeline thing is cleared up a bit, in that the character is supposed to be mid thirties - making the whole thing more plausible.  

On the whole it’s gorgeous nonsense with some excellent roles for middle-aged women.  Ryan Murphy - like him or not - has made some of the best telly for post menopausal actors over the last decade or so.


----------



## Reno (Sep 19, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve finished it now.  The timeline thing is cleared up a bit, in that the character is supposed to be mid thirties - making the whole thing more plausible.
> 
> On the whole it’s gorgeous nonsense with some excellent roles for middle-aged women.  Ryan Murphy - like him or not - has made some of the best telly for post menopausal actors over the last decade or so.


The cast is what has me tempted, apart from Paulson especially Judy Davis and Amanda Plummer.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> The cast is what has me tempted, apart from Paulson especially Judy Davis and Amanda Plummer.


Yup.  Plummer is an absolute joy, and Davis is as brilliant as always.  Cynthia Nixon is a highlight of nuanced characterisation - by far the best thing I’ve seen her do.  I read a review that says her performance belongs in a better production and it’s not wrong - and Sharon Stone has a fabulous supporting role that is just drowning in exquisite work from the art department.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 20, 2020)

It might be my age, but I’ve added my personal extra rule to the Bechdel test: at least two women over 40 in main or significant supporting roles, who aren’t defined by grandmotherhood or old maid status.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 20, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> It might be my age, but I’ve added my personal extra rule to the Bechdel test: at least two women over 40 in main or significant supporting roles, who aren’t defined by grandmotherhood or old maid status.



I'd suggest Rita to you if you've not seen it already.
Danish series. I just finished all 5 series and highly recommend it.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 20, 2020)

A warning not a recommendation ......Penny Dreadful..City of Angels. I slogged through the whole season , and now it's been cancelled. Not a great loss, it would have been better as a gritty drama without the rather silly occult element, but still, no resolution to the cliff hanger series finale.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> #_Alive_, South Korean zombie film. Not as good as _Train to Busan_ (not much is !), but a lot better than its recently released sequel, _Peninsula_ and entertaining enough. Part of a group of zombie films about men trying to survive being stuck in an apartment block due to the outbreak of the zombie apocalypse. Like the German _Rammbock_ and the French _The Night Eats the World_, these become urban Robinson Crusoe stories. Also works as a "it could always be worse" infection/lockdown movie.



Watched that last night. I was worried to begin with that the central charcater being such an idiot was going to ruin the film.  But he, and it, grew on me.
As you say, it's no Train to Busan.  Not even a rickety bicycle to Busan.  And some scenes  ( stairwell)  seem straight out of World War Z.

But overall I enjoyed it


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 20, 2020)

ash said:


> It was bloody amazing imo. Fantastic acting from the children up and so enthralling.


Absolutely..only finished it last night and appreciated the realness of the ending lots. Powerful.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2020)

Episode 2 of Ratched had left me a bit underwhelmed, but episode 3 is great. And the ambience music appeared to have been dialled down quite a bit, and it didn’t get in the way at all, for me at least.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 20, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Netflix codes that unlock hidden films and TV shows
> 
> 
> Netflix secret codes
> ...



This is repeat posted more often than Dads Army at Christmas.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 20, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is repeat posted more often than Dads Army at Christmas.


I respectfully remind m'lud of my earlier submission on this









						Netflix recommendations
					

Danger Close. Hardcore Australian Vietnam flick about the battle of Long Tan. Superbly shot, great battle scenes and effects. Excellent if you like this sort of thing.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 21, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'm really really enjoying Cobra Kai. Some of it is hilarious, it's great nostalgia, has a brilliant 80s metal soundtrack and it's got a superb pace to it that means I've zipped through both series happily letting Netflix chuck episodes at me. Great stuff. Bring on series 3.




Just finished seasom 1 of Cobra Kai.
Loved it 🙂👍


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 21, 2020)

wiskey said:


> As I suspected.
> 
> I've been bingeing Borgen over the last week, Netflix have dubbed the first two series into English (but not the 3rd yet). I'm not sure if when I watched it first time round on BBC the subtitles were better or if I just missed half the plot but I had them on with the English sound on Netflix and the subtitles were appalling, they didn't match the dubbed dialogue at all and missed out huge sections of what was going on as well as many of the nuances.
> 
> S3 is still not as good as S1 & 2.



I watch all tv with subtitles these days and tried to watch a dubbed version of that French series people were raving about with subtitles.  It was too infuriating so I switched to French with english subtitles.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 21, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> I watch all tv with subtitles these days and tried to watch a dubbed version of that French series people were raving about with subtitles.  It was too infuriating so I switched to French with english subtitles.


I have to have words on for BBC things because I just can't hear the dialogue over the background otherwise.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2020)

ash said:


> It’s definitely worth it- hilarious, heart warming and just good fun



And has just hoovered up a load of Emmys!


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 21, 2020)

Got to the end of Cobra Kai.
I really enjoyed this..loved all the 80s tracks. 
And it looks like there will be a fourth season.
😁


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Got to the end of Cobra Kai.
> I really enjoyed this..loved all the 80s tracks.
> And it looks like there will be a fourth season.
> 😁


 We haven’t had S3 yet! 

Like seemly countless other people I wasn’t even aware of this series until Netflix bought it- or of YouTube Red or whatever the fuck it’s called. Amazing how important platforms are when it comes to public awareness. You wonder how many more excellent series most of us have missed altogether because they were shown in a lesser platform.


----------



## T & P (Sep 21, 2020)

Finished Ratched. It’s not great, and certainly not as good as AHS, but it’s not bad, and certainly not awful as a few reviews had suggested. They did the same with Ryan Murphy’s previous series, Hollywood, which was rather meh but still okay and certainly nowhere near the unbelievably bad reviews a few of the critics gave it. Perhaps Murphy is not a likeable guy in person or something 

The cast is great and the show is visually stunning, amazingly so, and that alone makes it worthwhile.  I was surprised with the overall plot and the tone though. Although there is of course some, it is far less gory or violent than the trailer hinted at. And humorous at times.  There’s also a lot of secondary character development and screen time. I was rather underwhelmed by the ending though.


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2020)

Good to see Schitt's Creek just about swept in the comedy categories of the Emmy's, winning in every main department it had been shortlisted for


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> We haven’t had S3 yet!
> 
> Like seemly countless other people I wasn’t even aware of this series until Netflix bought it- or of YouTube Red or whatever the fuck it’s called. Amazing how important platforms are when it comes to public awareness. You wonder how many more excellent series most of us have missed altogether because they were shown in a lesser platform.


I got a months free youtube premium trial to watch the first series then used my brothers details to have a second free trial for series 2. None of the other content was worth paying for. Premium removes ads, but you can do that for free with adblock plus anyway


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Got to the end of Cobra Kai.
> I really enjoyed this..loved all the 80s tracks.
> And it looks like there will be a fourth season.
> 😁


After a while of finding everything on Netflix slow and dull, I've been really enjoying Cobra Kai. The central conceit is funny, the performances are good, and I like the structure which is both a parody of and a homage to the 80s films (sure that's been done before but they do a decent job mixing the two aspects up - it's not as straight as, say, Stranger Things).

The main thing though is that it feels like one of the few Netflix shows where they actually have enough plot to fill all the episodes, as opposed to the usual "Netflix sag" that happens after a few where it's clear they're just stretching things out until maybe something interesting happens at the end of the series if you can be arsed to watch that long. I've found it so common - and friends of mine agree - that I was wondering whether I should even bother watching anything any more as maybe I wasn't the target audience.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> After a while of finding everything on Netflix slow and dull, I've been really enjoying Cobra Kai. The central conceit is funny, the performances are good, and I like the structure which is both a parody of and a homage to the 80s films (sure that's been done before but they do a decent job mixing the two aspects up - it's not ).
> 
> The main thing though is that it feels like one of the few Netflix shows where they actually have enough plot to fill all the episodes, as opposed to the usual "Netflix sag" that happens after a few where it's clear they're just stretching things out until maybe something interesting happens at the end of the series if you can be arsed to watch that long. I've found it so common - and friends of mine agree - that I was wondering whether I should even bother watching anything any more as maybe I wasn't the target audience.




Absolutely. 
You've put that very well.
I just couldnt stop watching. Went through all 3 seasons in 4 days. 😳
It was great 😁


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> After a while of finding everything on Netflix slow and dull, I've been really enjoying Cobra Kai. The central conceit is funny, the performances are good, and I like the structure which is both a parody of and a homage to the 80s films (sure that's been done before but they do a decent job mixing the two aspects up - it's not as straight as, say, Stranger Things).
> 
> The main thing though is that it feels like one of the few Netflix shows where they actually have enough plot to fill all the episodes, as opposed to the usual "Netflix sag" that happens after a few where it's clear they're just stretching things out until maybe something interesting happens at the end of the series if you can be arsed to watch that long. I've found it so common - and friends of mine agree - that I was wondering whether I should even bother watching anything any more as maybe I wasn't the target audience.


TBF to Netflix they’re by no means the only ones to do this. Funny how many TV series (or seasons thereof) all happen to have 10 episodes, and how often at least a couple of them in the middle feel like inconsequential fillers.

I know the financial pressures of the TV series  are a primary factor in that industry, but the drive to commit to a certain minimum amount of episodes must  impede the true creative flow of scriptwriters. Imagine if writers were forced by their publishers to make every book they wrote 500 pages long come what may.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone remember when all US TV seasons used to run for around 24 episodes and half of them were crap ? I recently tried to rewatch all of The X-Files, one of my all time favourite shows, but I found it hard going because of all the episodes which were filler. After two seasons I just skipped through my favourites.

The current model of 6 to 13 episodes is a lot better. I generally don't find modern drama series too slow, apart from the ones which are rubbish anyway.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 23, 2020)

Enola Holmes.
Watching it tonight. So far so good.


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Enola Holmes.
> Watching it tonight. So far so good.


Enjoying it a lot as an entertainment vehicle. Not quite a kiddies film but not a proper grownup film either. Lots of fourth wall breaking a la Fleabag, which perhaps was a bit heavy at the beginning but then quietens down.

Millie Bobby Brown is great in it, what bright future in acting surely awaits her. Sherlock Holmes however was the most insipid, boring portrayal of the character ever, even if admittedly he was a minor character in this story.

But overall a perfectly enjoyable film.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> I know the financial pressures of the TV series  are a primary factor in that industry, but the drive to commit to a certain minimum amount of episodes must  impede the true creative flow of scriptwriters. Imagine if writers were forced by their publishers to make every book they wrote 500 pages long come what may.


That's how the modern novel was invented (basically). e.g. Charles Dickens' novels first came out serialised in magazines so he just had to fill x amount of words every 2 or 4 weeks.

Serial (literature) - Wikipedia < early Netflix boxsets

Technology always drives the form of creative works, not the other way around!

(I knew an english degree would come in useful at some point in my life)


----------



## girasol (Sep 24, 2020)

girasol said:


> I love AHS, so naturally I will be watching this!  I also know nothing about it, and I do like knowing as little as possible when I start watching something.


I didn't really like Ratched. Just didn't click, despite beautiful interiors and costumes, or the cast. It was like a lame AHS and the music was too much at times (they toned it down as it progressed).

It just made me think of 50s and Hitchcock but not in any enjoyable way.

Edit: I deliberately didn't come here or read others' opinion on Ratched until after I watched and wrote this. Interesting others commented on the excessive dramatic music, it was the first thing that spoiled it for me and, yeah, the characters just didn't click somehow. It felt forced. AHS Asylum did it much more gripping and visceral. A real shame.


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2020)

Reno said:


> Anyone remember when all US TV seasons used to run for around 24 episodes and half of them were crap ? I recently tried to rewatch all of The X-Files, one of my all time favourite shows, but I found it hard going because of all the episodes which were filler. After two seasons I just skipped through my favourites.
> 
> The current model of 6 to 13 episodes is a lot better. I generally don't find modern drama series too slow, apart from the ones which are rubbish anyway.


It is definitely better in that respect now. But now that streaming platforms- which of course don’t rely on advertisements for income- are ever more prominent, I would also like to see slightly shorter episodes than 50- 55 minutes.

Not for every series of course, but depending on the pace and genre in question. I find 55-minute episodes of a lot of good series, even those of genuine quality and well written, a tad too long and sometimes a drag.

And just as series with seasons of 20+ episodes often had filler episodes as you pointed out, such long episodes sometimes have scenes that don’t advance the story, are irrelevant and seem to be there to fill some time.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Enola Holmes.
> Watching it tonight. So far so good.


I've just watched it. It's as light as a piece of airborne fluff, but a pleasant enough ride nonetheless.


----------



## T & P (Sep 24, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just watched it. It's as light as a piece of airborne fluff, but a pleasant enough ride nonetheless.


For much of it, certainly at the beginning, it felt like a kiddies’ film. But apart from the fact that it is not marketed as that there is some violence later that while not particularly bad at all for adults or even teens, would certainly be out of place in a children’s film.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2020)

It's too diluted to bother with


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 24, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Absolutely agree and I’ve written to both of them complaining about it. Both ignored by the looks of it. There’s little more infuriating than having to flick through fucking hundreds of poorly organised pictures to find something you want to watch.
> 
> I’ve taken to searching 3rd parties instead (e.g. googling “best period dramas on Netflix/Amazon UK”) and checking out other lists like imdb but it only half works because they’re often out of date.
> 
> For two of the biggest streaming services in the world to have such shit UIs is bizarre and irritating in the extreme.



Have you heard of www.justwatch.com ? It basically aggregates listing for all (legal) streaming services. The filter for genre and year are pretty good, and you can sort by 'newest additions'. Tbh when I'm in a dedicated film zone, I only ever browse justwatch.

I think I've mentioned it before, but I find the (seemingly) fragmentation of threads on here a touch sub optimal (Netflix vs BBC vs Prime...). If you have access to multiple streaming services, then its like having a separate thread per 'TV channel'

Harks back to the era of separate Radio (BBC) and TV (ITV) Times magazines!

There is a slight joy in the 'shit UI's' of streaming services, in that it reminds me of Saturday nights in the video rental shop. Purely judging what to watch that night on the strength of the back cover blurb...That, in modern money, is a textbook 3.5/10 on IMDB (but with one recognisable actor in). And boy did I rent some crap films (amongst the good stuff!)  

If you're disciplined (i.e. don't check imdb/rotten toms), and turn off the alarm bells/spider senses that ring  'hmm, I've not heard of this film, despite the stellar cast, surely it can't be that bad, maybe its an undiscovered gem...'

...followed up with 'when will I learn?' two hours later


----------



## passenger (Sep 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> Brand new film The Devil all the Time has just landed after a short limited cinema release. Good cast and generally favourable reviews but it sounds grim as fuck (also part of the professional reviewers’ criticisms of it). Has anyone checked it out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really good film mad, nuts, and crazy loved it.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> For much of it, certainly at the beginning, it felt like a kiddies’ film. But apart from the fact that it is not marketed as that there is some violence later that while not particularly bad at all for adults or even teens, would certainly be out of place in a children’s film.


It’s a film for the youngest fringe of the YA audience, and some older children.  10-15 year olds. Particularly clever, slightly geeky girls.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 25, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just watched it. It's as light as a piece of airborne fluff, but a pleasant enough ride nonetheless.




I found it refreshingly so. 
It certainly was different and not what I expected. Definitely not heavy weight stuff but yes, enjoyable.
It felt like the start of a series to me...maybe it will progress to being one.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 25, 2020)

Snowpiercer series. Pulp fiction and crap really, just the way I like it and better than the film. And it's been renewed for a second season with Sean Bean in it, so I'm sorted.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 25, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Snowpiercer series. Pulp fiction and crap really, just the way I like it and better than the film. And it's been renewed for a second season with Sean Bean in it, so I'm sorted.



I started this and didnt get into it. 
Might give it another go...


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2020)

I really enjoyed Snowpiercer and can't wait for series 2.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 25, 2020)

Reno said:


> Anyone remember when all US TV seasons used to run for around 24 episodes and half of them were crap ? I recently tried to rewatch all of The X-Files, one of my all time favourite shows, but I found it hard going because of all the episodes which were filler. After two seasons I just skipped through my favourites.
> 
> The current model of 6 to 13 episodes is a lot better. I generally don't find modern drama series too slow, apart from the ones which are rubbish anyway.


Here, you might know the answer to this one. Was there ever an X-file episode dealing with cattle mutilation?

I know this is a "niche" question, but I was just thinking the other day about how the cattle mutilation mythos was comparable to (or even homologous with?) witchcraft beliefs of the kind Evans-Pritchard documented among the Azande.


----------



## Reno (Sep 25, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Here, you might know the answer to this one. Was there ever an X-file episode dealing with cattle mutilation?
> 
> I know this is a "niche" question, but I was just thinking the other day about how the cattle mutilation mythos was comparable to (or even homologous with?) witchcraft beliefs of the kind Evans-Pritchard documented among the Azande.


Not that I remember, though cattle mutilation is of course part of UFO-lore (alongside anal probes).

There was an 80s science fiction film called Endangered Species, about a male and a female cop investigating cattle mutilations. It had a bit of an X-Files vibe.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 25, 2020)

I look out for that one, Reno, thanks.


----------



## T & P (Sep 25, 2020)

passenger said:


> Really good film mad, nuts, and crazy loved it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Finally got to watch it. I’d been putting it off because it sounded properly fucked up, but whereas there are of course some dark themes and violence, it’s not nearly as bad as I’d thought it was going to be.

Pretty good overall and good performances. Keeps you guessing as to the direction it’s taking for much of the film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 25, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Here, you might know the answer to this one. Was there ever an X-file episode dealing with cattle mutilation?
> 
> I know this is a "niche" question, but I was just thinking the other day about how the cattle mutilation mythos was comparable to (or even homologous with?) witchcraft beliefs of the kind Evans-Pritchard documented among the Azande.


It’s mentioned in the first season, but only in passing. The story in this case was about escaped human clones taking vengeance on their creators

paging scifisam - I might have got that wrong


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 26, 2020)

*The Social Dilemma*

Docu-drama (but mainly documentary) with top bods from social media platforms, those who actually made and designed the algorithms etc, outlining why and how these are the biggest danger to the fabric of society today. 90 mins, goes really quickly. Because it's good.


----------



## Reno (Sep 26, 2020)

Hail Satan?, documentary about The Satanic Temple, which I loved. Wrote about it here: https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...veiled-in-detroit.337133/page-4#post-16738103


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s mentioned in the first season, but only in passing. The story in this case was about escaped human clones taking vengeance on their creators
> 
> paging scifisam - I might have got that wrong


There are a few which reference CM, but mostly in terms of aliens taking humans and enacting an equivalent of it upon us if I remember rightly


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just watched it. It's as light as a piece of airborne fluff, but a pleasant enough ride nonetheless.


Pretty much agree.  MBB is jolly good (tho I can never see her name without thinking, entirely inappropriately, of the Frank Zappa song), but I could have done without the teen romance angle.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 27, 2020)

Jungle

Harry Potter gets lost in deepest, darkest Bolivia


----------



## Reno (Sep 27, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Jungle
> 
> Harry Potter gets lost in deepest, darkest Bolivia


Actually not bad, btw.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> Actually not bad, btw.



Indeed. Towards the end I stopped thinking of him as the boy wizard


----------



## Reno (Sep 27, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Indeed. Towards the end I stopped thinking of him as the boy wizard


He's worked hard to shake the image. In _Swiss Army Ma_n, he plays a flatulent corpse who becomes the sole companion of a ship wrecked man.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2020)

Reno said:


> He's worked hard to shake the image. In _Swiss Army Ma_n, he plays a flatulent corpse who becomes the sole companion of a ship wrecked man.


That is an odd film. Probably shouldn't have been a whole feature but surprisingly held the screen quite well.


----------



## Reno (Sep 27, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That is an odd film. Probably shouldn't have been a whole feature but surprisingly held the screen quite well.


I didn't care much for it and agree it would have worked better as a short, but props to Radcliffe to go to such extremes.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 27, 2020)

My Octopus Teacher, a beautiful nature documentary with somewhat ludicrous narration.


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Sep 27, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> *The Social Dilemma*
> 
> Docu-drama (but mainly documentary) with top bods from social media platforms, those who actually made and designed the algorithms etc, outlining why and how these are the biggest danger to the fabric of society today. 90 mins, goes really quickly. Because it's good.



Enjoyed that thanks


----------



## Shellee (Sep 28, 2020)

T & P said:


> Enjoying it a lot as an entertainment vehicle. Not quite a kiddies film but not a proper grownup film either. Lots of fourth wall breaking a la Fleabag, which perhaps was a bit heavy at the beginning but then quietens down.
> 
> Millie Bobby Brown is great in it, what bright future in acting surely awaits her. Sherlock Holmes however was the most insipid, boring portrayal of the character ever, even if admittedly he was a minor character in this story.
> 
> But overall a perfectly enjoyable film.



Watched it last night, it was quite entertaining but maybe my usual watching/reading material has desensitised me because I thought it was definitely a kids film. They've left it wide open for sequels, maybe a series.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 28, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> *The Social Dilemma*
> 
> Docu-drama (but mainly documentary) with top bods from social media platforms, those who actually made and designed the algorithms etc, outlining why and how these are the biggest danger to the fabric of society today. 90 mins, goes really quickly. Because it's good.



Watched this last night. It was very good. Makes you want to get rid of FB and all that crap. But then again I engage with it less and less these days so perhaps I'm not as easily manipulated as it would have me believe.

However, its scary to see how the echo chamber algorithms designed to keep people scrolling and clicking fuels the growth of conspiracy theories and fake news. Saddest of all is how it gets at young, disenfranchised and easily manipulated people.


----------



## T & P (Sep 28, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm so stoked. J.G. Quintel's Close Enough has come to netflix in the uk. I have been waiting for this since pops went into the sun and nobody came back as a pterodactyl.
> 
> _Plays 'Heros' at much PRS expense_


Just started Close Enough, pretty amusing so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2020)

T & P said:


> Just started Close Enough, pretty amusing so far.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 28, 2020)

editor said:


> I know I'm talking to myself here but I thought I should wrap up my thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see this at the time editor . You're not talking to yourself  I gave up on it. Was pissing me off too much. Glad to see something came of it anyway!


----------



## T & P (Sep 28, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


>



All but finished the entire series now. Very good indeed, and imo even better and funnier than Bob’s Burgers or Rick and Morty- not that it’s a competition.

In any event, highly recommended to those who like adult animation.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 28, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> *The Social Dilemma*
> 
> Docu-drama (but mainly documentary) with top bods from social media platforms, those who actually made and designed the algorithms etc, outlining why and how these are the biggest danger to the fabric of society today. 90 mins, goes really quickly. Because it's good.



I just finished watching this, and boy was it scary. I thought it was going to be about what’s wrong with Facebook, but it turned out it was what’s wrong with society and much of what was said rings very true. I agree it’s a good film and more than that, an important one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 28, 2020)

T & P said:


> All but finished the entire series now. Very good indeed, and imo even better and funnier than Bob’s Burgers or Rick and Morty- not that it’s a competition.
> 
> In any event, highly recommended to those who like adult animation.


It's a natural progression from the regular show, but there is still some things I miss about that. I do like how Quintel has not gone completely straight, and there is pretty much an out there concept in every episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2020)

Elisabeth Harvest. 






Can't say a huge amount about it without either making it sound as boring as hell or giving the whole game away. 
Let's just say it moves in more interesting ways than most films, is nicely made, has twists and turns, and even kind of changes genre during the movie. Not perfect, but worth a look for sure.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Enjoying it a lot as an entertainment vehicle. Not quite a kiddies film but not a proper grownup film either. Lots of fourth wall breaking a la Fleabag, which perhaps was a bit heavy at the beginning but then quietens down.
> 
> Millie Bobby Brown is great in it, what bright future in acting surely awaits her. Sherlock Holmes however was the most insipid, boring portrayal of the character ever, even if admittedly he was a minor character in this story.
> 
> But overall a perfectly enjoyable film.


I'm really enjoying this. Super fun.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 29, 2020)

Enjoyed Enola Holmes, light and fluffy as ?Ed said. nice untaxing telly, and yes, MBB was very good even if I find her name difficult.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 30, 2020)

I could watch Carla Gugino read an instruction manual


----------



## Reno (Sep 30, 2020)

chandlerp said:


> I could watch Carla Gugino read an instruction manual


Is that a new series ?


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 30, 2020)

I do hope so


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2020)

Mars.

editor  - you'll love this. It's actually about Mars - getting there, surviving etc. Not stupid bloody personal relationships!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Mars.
> 
> editor  - you'll love this. It's actually about Mars - getting there, surviving etc. Not stupid bloody personal relationships!


Seen that one and I quite enjoyed it


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 30, 2020)

editor said:


> So, Away. My thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I’ve watched this up to ep.9 on your recommendation, since this is the Netflix recommendations thread and with everything hidden in the spoiler tag I didn’t read your comments until just now. Might be worth posting a brief précis first then reserving the spoiler tag for actual plot spoilers.

Overall I agree it’s not great. Worse than that really.  For a sci-fi it has very little to reward science / engineering minded viewers and plenty to insult the intelligence of the viewer.  Makes me wonder how many great scripts get passed over when Netflix reserve their budget for making such tripe.


----------



## Reno (Sep 30, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Well I’ve watched this up to ep.9 on your recommendation, since this is the Netflix recommendations thread and with everything hidden in the spoiler tag I didn’t read your comments until just now. Might be worth posting a brief précis first then reserving the spoiler tag for actual plot spoilers.
> 
> Overall I agree it’s not great. Worse than that really.  For a sci-fi it has very little to reward science / engineering minded viewers and plenty to insult the intelligence of the viewer.  Makes me wonder how many great scripts get passed over when Netflix reserve their budget for making such tripe.


There is no endless amount of great scripts or pitches to be passed on, they are very rare. Netflix doesn’t operate by picking scripts by the way, they usually sign talent with a proven track record to develop shows and films for them. Doesn’t always work out as planned, there is no sure thing in the entertainment industry.


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2020)

Ryan Murphy is a busy guy at the moment. A brand new film has just landed: *The Boys in the Band.* Apparently a comedy-drama about a dinner party attended by seven gay men in NY set in 1968, and things happen when an unexpected guest shows up. Or something like that anyway.

About to watch it, will report later.









						The Boys in the Band (2020 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2020)

Update on previous post. The film is basically a play, which is no surprise as it is based on the play of the same name. The playwright in question has apparently co-written the script for this- he must be in his 80s given the play was from 1968.

It is an acidic look into love, attitudes and relationships within the NY gay community of that era. It is at as visceral and vicious as Abigail’s Party so this no feel-good film, but I liked it. Zachary Quinto is great in it.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 1, 2020)

Enjoying Bordertown for any of you nordic noir* fans who haven't already seen it.  Bit of a binge and started season 3 already.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2020)

Just started Ratched and I love it! I'm a big fan of AHS. Even though it did fall prey to the law of diminshing returns the good outweighs the bad for me.

It looks beautiful. I adore the colour palette. There are lots of women in it. Lots of older women. It's delicious nonsense and I love it.

As the cliche goes...I could watch Sarah Paulson read the phone directory. Especially if she's dressed in the New Look _swoon_.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 1, 2020)

T & P said:


> Update on previous post. The film is basically a play, which is no surprise as it is based on the play of the same name. The playwright in question has apparently co-written the script for this- he must be in his 80s given the play was from 1968.
> 
> It is an acidic look into love, attitudes and relationships within the NY gay community of that era. It is at as visceral and vicious as Abigail’s Party so this no feel-good film, but I liked it. Zachary Quinto is great in it.



Sounds ace, ta


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2020)

I've only seen the first film version of The Boys in the Band, which was made by William Friedkin (The French Connection, The Exorcist) in 1970, a few years after the play hit the stage. I found it unbearable, as a young gay man I found the self hatred of the characters hard to relate too. They were broad stereotypes and not the type of gay man I wanted to grow into. It may work better as a period piece, which is what this new version is, but I'm in no rush to check it out. While gay men like that did exist, it was an exaggerated theatrical representation which appealed to the prejudices of straight audiences, not necessarily a representation of the reality of most gay men. I can see how this new version is aware of that and tempers this somewhat via the performances and the period aspect but the play will still be the same.


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2020)

Reno said:


> I've only seen the first film version of The Boys in the Band, which was made by William Friedkin (The French Connection, The Exorcist) in 1970, a few years after the play hit the stage. I found it unbearable, as a young gay man I found the self hatred of the characters hard to relate too. They were broad stereotypes and not the type of gay man I wanted to grow into. It may work better as a period piece, which is what this new version is, but I'm in no rush to check it out. While gay men like that did exist, it was an exaggerated theatrical representation which appealed to the prejudices of straight audiences, not necessarily a representation of the reality of most gay men. I can see how this new version is aware of that and tempers this somewhat via the performances and the period aspect but the play will still be the same.
> 
> View attachment 232572


What you describe is broadly the vibe of this film so you might not enjoy it. It’s not overtly nasty but there’s enough of it. It gives an impression of a general state of self-contempt embedded in the gay community, in NY in the late 60s at least.

I’m not gay but I have enough gay friends and have spent enough time in their company to know the general vibe and perception of each other within the LGBTQ community couldn’t be further from what we see here. I guess you have to write it off as one isolated group of friends with a bitter and complicated relationship using their sexuality as yet another tool to diss each other with.

Regarding the character Michael, played here by Jim Parsons 



Spoiler



I don’t know if the reason for his extreme nastiness towards his friends is different in the version you saw. In this film it turns out  it’s because he’s a closet heterosexual due to his religious beliefs. Which I frankly found a rather unlikely scenario (though not impossible of course).


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2020)

Last night I watched _Enola Holms_ but I had problems accessing my inner teenage girl and it didn't do much for me. 

Tonight I watched _American Murder_, a documentary about the Watts family murder case. The main reason it exists was that the wife, who was one of the murder victims, put much of her family life on social media, therefore they were able to make this almost like a narrative film. The murderer and his motive remained an enigma and I wasn't much wiser by the end.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 2, 2020)

Reno said:


> Tonight I watched _American Murder_, a documentary about the Watts family murder case. The main reason it exists was that the wife, who was one of the murder victims, put much of her family life on social media, therefore they were able to make this almost like a narrative film. The murderer and his motive remained an enigma and I wasn't much wiser by the end.


I have just finished watching this too. Tbh it felt needlessly voyeuristic and I'm not sure I gained much from watching it, actually I'd go further and say that I wish I'd not watched it because it's a horrible horrible case and it just seems like it was made because it was easy as so much footage was available. 

Having said that I think it was probably a much bigger thing in America so maybe that's why they made it.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 2, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Well I’ve watched this up to ep.9 on your recommendation, since this is the Netflix recommendations thread and with everything hidden in the spoiler tag I didn’t read your comments until just now. Might be worth posting a brief précis first then reserving the spoiler tag for actual plot spoilers.
> 
> Overall I agree it’s not great. Worse than that really.  For a sci-fi it has very little to reward science / engineering minded viewers and plenty to insult the intelligence of the viewer.  Makes me wonder how many great scripts get passed over when Netflix reserve their budget for making such tripe.


Umm, both me and editor were complaining quite publicly about how shit it was.


----------



## keybored (Oct 2, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Netflix are pushing Undercover season 2 pretty hard as a "coming soon" item and I keep expecting to see it up. I checked yesterday and it's not being released until fucking September.


Stuck for something to watch tonight and just discovered season 2 has been out a couple of weeks. I feel like I just checked into a Travelodge room and found a balcony with a hot tub.

EDIT wtf is this fuckery


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 2, 2020)

We couldn't find it either. But noticed there were a few episodes on the torrents


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2020)

They’re not the only ones, but their ‘new releases’ and ‘latest’ categories have stuff that’s been there for weeks if not months.

How hard would it be to add ‘new today’ and ‘new this week’ categories to their interface?


----------



## keybored (Oct 2, 2020)

Scaggs said:


> We couldn't find it either. But noticed there were a few episodes on the torrents


Thanks... I did check but all the trackers had (2019) in the titles so I assumed those were season 1 episodes


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 3, 2020)

Rocks.

Bunch of teenage girls in London, dealing with life. 

Just go watch it, trust me.

Brilliant bit of film making in which most of the cast aren't actors and collaborated with the writers and producer to create a film that consequently feels almost completely real. Heartbreaking and beautiful all at once. Really can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Rocks.
> 
> Bunch of teenage girls in London, dealing with life.
> 
> ...


I saw this at a film festival last year and it was an audience favourite. Also can’t recommend it enough


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 3, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Rocks.
> 
> Bunch of teenage girls in London, dealing with life.
> 
> ...



Just finished this. Great watch.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 4, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'd suggest Rita to you if you've not seen it already.
> Danish series. I just finished all 5 series and highly recommend it.



Great recommendation- watched all 5 as well. Isn't there also a spin off 'Hjordis' series? Also wins the award for worst opening song (Rita, I mean here)


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 4, 2020)

Mattym said:


> Great recommendation- watched all 5 as well. Isn't there also a spin off 'Hjordis' series? Also wins the award for worst opening song (Rita, I mean here)



Yay!! I am glad you enjoyed Rita 😁
I've sent everyone I know a recommendation text about Rita. I'm that impressed..

Started watching the spin off "Hjordis" last week. Different to Rita but enjoyable.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 4, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone else picked up _Bloodline_ again?
> 
> We enjoyed the first series (2016), got a bit bored with the second after a few episodes and left it, then after two years picked it up again and now there's a third season.
> 
> ...




Started this last night. I shared my Netflix with my 81 yr old mum and I has added all sorts of series for her that I thought she might like.
She found Bloodline and watched it all in 2 weeks.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 4, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> "Last Breath" about a deep sea diver who gets into trouble is and interesting edge of your seat documentary.


Highly recommend.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 4, 2020)

Dick Johnson is Dead. For those of you who like an unusual documentary.

The filmaker's father is getting on so she decides to stage and film a load of different - mostly accidental - ways that he could "die" to help them think about the inevitable.

Brave and clever stuff. Also funny, sad and yet heartwarming, covering one of the things we find it hardest to talk about. Brilliant.


----------



## keybored (Oct 4, 2020)

Thinking of starting to watch The Bridge but is it really as shit as Google is making it seem?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 4, 2020)

keybored said:


> Thinking of starting to watch The Bridge but is it really as shit as Google is making it seem? View attachment 232965




I cant find that on Netflix 🙁


----------



## keybored (Oct 4, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I cant find that on Netflix 🙁


If you mean the Nordic one it's on torrents and I think maybe Amazon Prime or iPlayer. I've started Bordertown now anyway, it's looking good!


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 4, 2020)

keybored said:


> If you mean the Nordic one it's on torrents and I think maybe Amazon Prime or iPlayer. I've started Bordertown now anyway, it's looking good!




Bordertown is excellent!!


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2020)

I didn't get why everyone hated Away so much - I worked in the civil service for over a decade and it was just the horrendous backbiting misogynist office politics put into a mildly sci-fi setting, if it had been set in a government office with the same characters it wouldn't have seemed so unbelievable - I thoroughly enjoyed it, but then I used to work in the civil service and it could have been a film about the office I worked in.  Set in space.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 5, 2020)

_American Murder_: The Family Next Door 

Watched this doc last night, and I enjoyed very much. All the footage seems to be pieced together from cellphone social media, police body cams, photos and news footage, but done very well.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2020)

Gonna say it again - Mars, both seasons. Absolutely brilliant, hadn't realised it was produced by National Geographic until I finished it and looked it up. Ticked all my boxes for spacey stuff and I loved the fact/fictional narrative aspect of it.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2020)

Watched Rocks which is as good as people have already said. All very natural and believable, and the kid who plays Emmanuel is cute as.

Also American Murder. It reminded me of 24 hours in police custody. It was obvious from the outset but the process of getting to the conclusion is really interesting and the use of phone records, social media etc shows how it's easy to piece things together. I can't imagine how his dad must've felt in the room when he confessed, he must've known he wasn't telling the whole truth but was there for his son. My dad didn't come to the police station when I got caught shoplifting. 

I also thought with family annihilation that the man usually kills himself and in that respect there could've been more to be learned. It's beyond my comprehension that he would even begin to think he could get away with it.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 6, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Line Of Duty  season 5 coming in early October!! 😁




Well feck that..  no sign of it. 
🙁


----------



## belboid (Oct 6, 2020)

Anyone seen A Perfect Crime yet?

About the assassination of Detlev Rohwedder, one of the main protagonists of German reunification and the sell off of East German assets.  Never solved, umpteen conspiracy theories about it.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 7, 2020)

Bloodline.

👍😳🤔


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 7, 2020)

quimcunx said:


> Enjoying Bordertown for any of you nordic noir* fans who haven't already seen it.  Bit of a binge and started season 3 already.




I loved Bordertown!!


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2020)

belboid said:


> Anyone seen A Perfect Crime yet?
> 
> About the assassination of Detlev Rohwedder, one of the main protagonists of German reunification and the sell off of East German assets.  Never solved, umpteen conspiracy theories about it.


It’s high up on my “to watch” list.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 9, 2020)

It's been mentioned before but Making a Murderer. It's frightening.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm sure nobody else has got into it but I'm one episode from completing 'crash landing on you' . Cheesy by numbers Korean drama across the north and south. . . . . How can it possibly end??? Now two love affairs spanning the divide and everyone is going to die??. If you like cobra Kai this might be for you. The koreans have been making this kind of romantic drama for about 25 years now, and it somehow works, despite most of the ingredients appearing  simaltaneously way too bonkers over the top AND too obvious.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

Just watched the babysitter. 
Been in my box for ages, but watched it today on a whim.
It was actually pretty good in every way except the daft on screen captions. 
Recommenced .


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched the babysitter.
> Been in my box for ages, but watched it today on a whim.
> It was actually pretty good in every way except the daft on screen captions.
> Recommenced .


Agreed, I actually watched the sequel first- which ain’t bad either, and it prompted me to check the first one.


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2020)

As much as one can form an opinion from watching just the first episode, I thoroughly recommend *The Haunting of Bly Manor*. Certainly to those who liked The Haunting of Hill House- which in fact this is a follow up of. Very promising so far


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 9, 2020)

Watching The Nightingale tonight, as it popped up as a recommendation. Remember reading about it a while back and wanting to see it.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 9, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Watching The Nightingale tonight, as it popped up as a recommendation. Remember reading about it a while back and wanting to see it.



Brutal stuff.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 9, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Brutal stuff.



Cut it halfway through so as I can get to bed. Tough story, but wouldn't say it's _that_ graphic so far and the violence doesn't overshadow other aspects of the film.  Will watch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

T & P said:


> Agreed, I actually watched the sequel first- which ain’t bad either, and it prompted me to check the first one.


Glad I saw it without knowing anything about it.  Watching the sequel now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

Already the Cramps.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 9, 2020)

They grow up so fast


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 9, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> Just finished this. Great watch.



Is this suitable for my soon to be 13 year old (tomorrow)?

She watches 15s but is it more adult than that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 9, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Is this suitable for my soon to be 13 year old (tomorrow)?
> 
> She watches 15s but is it more adult than that?


I reckon


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 9, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I reckon



Good, I might suggest we watch it together, although i'll have to put up with her talking all the way through.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 9, 2020)

Red Cat said:


> Is this suitable for my soon to be 13 year old (tomorrow)?
> 
> She watches 15s but is it more adult than that?



I think so; the themes are heavy (parental abandonment), but there’s no sex, no real violence or anything like that. It’s a group of pals not much older than her who love each other very much and try to muddle through shit in the way kids do. It is surprisingly uplifting, just very tinged with sadness.


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> I think so; the themes are heavy (parental abandonment), but there’s no sex, no real violence or anything like that. It’s a group of pals not much older than her who love each other very much and try to muddle through shit in the way kids do. It is surprisingly uplifting, just very tinged with sadness.


I've lost track but guessing you're talking about Rocks?  If so, I'd say it'd be fine for a 13 year old -- maybe a bit eye opening but in a good way. That's at Red Cat.


----------



## Sue (Oct 9, 2020)

Reno said:


> It’s high up on my “to watch” list.


I'd be interested to see what you think, given you're way more with it on the background/context than I am.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2020)

The Haunting of Bly Manor. I'm up to episode 5, and I reckon it's as good as the Hill House series. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## Bwark (Oct 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The Haunting of Bly Manor. I'm up to episode 5, and I reckon it's as good as the Hill House series. Definitely worth a watch.


I have a free day tomorrow and have been looking forward to this. I predict as binge day


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 10, 2020)

purenarcotic said:


> I think so; the themes are heavy (parental abandonment), but there’s no sex, no real violence or anything like that. It’s a group of pals not much older than her who love each other very much and try to muddle through shit in the way kids do. It is surprisingly uplifting, just very tinged with sadness.



She goes for heavy themes and gets upset but she likes that


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2020)

T & P said:


> As much as one can form an opinion from watching just the first episode, I thoroughly recommend *The Haunting of Bly Manor*. Certainly to those who liked The Haunting of Hill House- which in fact this is a follow up of. Very promising so far


Tried it last night but couldn't concentrate on it so will try again tonight.  I thoroughly enjoyed all of The Haunting of Hill House up until the last 10 minutes which I thought was a bit shit but the rest of it was ok.


----------



## Reno (Oct 10, 2020)

I thought _The Haunting of Hill House_ got great around the middle episodes (especially the funeral one) and then took a nosedive into sentimental mush. The last episode ruined the show for me. Read a few reviews which claim that the follow up is even more melodrama than horror, so not that excited about it.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2020)

belboid said:


> Anyone seen A Perfect Crime yet?
> 
> About the assassination of Detlev Rohwedder, one of the main protagonists of German reunification and the sell off of East German assets.  Never solved, umpteen conspiracy theories about it.


Yeah watched it a week or so ago. Then spent ages googling


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> The Haunting of Bly Manor. I'm up to episode 5, and I reckon it's as good as the Hill House series. Definitely worth a watch.


I'm also on E5 and really really enjoying it. I don't do horror and this doesn't in any way class as scary (so far).

Never heard of the Haunting of Hill House but will seek it out.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 10, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I'm also on E5 and really really enjoying it. I don't do horror and this doesn't in any way class as scary (so far).
> 
> Never heard of the Haunting of Hill House but will seek it out.


I think The Haunting of Hill House was possibly a little more scary but nothing OTT.  I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Reno (Oct 10, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I'm also on E5 and really really enjoying it. I don't do horror and this doesn't in any way class as scary (so far).
> 
> Never heard of the Haunting of Hill House but will seek it out.


It's the first season of what is an anthology show about haunted houses. They take a literary classic of the horror genre, The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and The Turn of the Screw by Henry James for this second season and then they only keep the character's names from the books and make up a different story.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I'm also on E5 and really really enjoying it. I don't do horror and this doesn't in any way class as scary (so far).
> 
> Never heard of the Haunting of Hill House but will seek it out.


I was just going to post an update on my previous post about this series. I am really liking this, just as I liked Hill House. But they are quite different beasts genre-wise.

Hill House is almost purely a horror vehicle, and at times a bloody efficient one at that. This is much more of a supernatural mystery. It’s not, and it’s not meant to be, a scary horror story. Something folks who liked Hill House should bear in mind if they’re expecting the same here.

We’re just two episodes from the end, and throughly enjoying it. It’s very good storytelling.

If you don’t like proper horror Hunted Hill might freak you out on a few occasions by the way, though not that often.


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2020)

I like both jump-scare type things and spooky atmospheric slow-burners, so imagine that I will enjoy Bly Manor as much as I enjoyed Hill House (at least up until the last episode) - seen the first episode and it's not deviated too far from the original as yet, but am of course expecting it to do so.  Enjoying it so far.  Will continue later this evening.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks for the info. 

I really like the radio adaptations of The Turn of the Screw, read the story a long time ago, and clicked fairly early that this was treading its own path. 

Think I'll polish it off this evening. 

Amelie Smith (Peppa Pig girl) is really well cast and both she and Benjamin Ainsworth hold their own amongst the adults. I really like T'nia Miller too since I saw her in that post apocalyptic thing on the BBC.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2020)

Epona said:


> I like both jump-scare type things and spooky atmospheric slow-burners, so imagine that I will enjoy Bly Manor as much as I enjoyed Hill House (at least up until the last episode) - seen the first episode and it's not deviated too far from the original as yet, but am of course expecting it to do so.  Enjoying it so far.  Will continue later this evening.


Unlike Hill House, I am hoping that because there are (imo at least) fewer mind-boggling events left to explain away at the business end of this series, and because it's not meant to be a properly scary horror (and therefore there's no pressure on the last episode to deliver a most-horrifying-yet finale), the ending of this will be more satisfying.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 10, 2020)

Just watched the first episode of Bly Manor and it's great. Really scary in an old school way, subtle horror and creepy, you have to keep your eye on the background.

Hill House was great too and this is in the same vein pretty much.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2020)

Finished Bly Manor, really enjoyed it.



Spoiler: Thoughts



I liked the ending whereas I can see it might be a bit vanilla to others. I really took to Jamie's character and was pleased to see her being more central to the storyline. I didn't really have any issues with the whole wedding thing, I clocked that it was supposed to be Flora and I liked that the guests looked different enough from the younger versions to imply they were just resembling people Jamie used to know. 

Mostly though I liked the nod to the wedding storyteller from the Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner


----------



## Thora (Oct 11, 2020)

Halfway through Bly Manor and am enjoying it, but a bit disappointed it isn't really a scary horror like Hill House.  I like to jump


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2020)

Argh - watched episode 7 then OH decided he needed to go to bed - we'll finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Bwark (Oct 12, 2020)

I finished episode 3 today, I'm loving it and think it's way better than hill house. Not really scary, more suspenseful than anything.


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2020)

Oooh... I was just checking the ‘Coming this week’ section and watched the trailer for *The Trial of the Chicago 7.*

I hadn’t even heard of it before but it looks promising as fuck, which a good, solid cast and very positive reviews so far. Reminder set 





__





						the trial of the chicago 7 - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oooh... I was just checking the ‘Coming this week’ section and watched the trailer for *The Trial of the Chicago 7.*
> 
> I hadn’t even heard of it before but it looks promising as fuck, which a good, solid cast and very positive reviews so far. Reminder set
> 
> ...


Godammit, just how many of them are there?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2020)

Here is my Netflix recommendation. Don't watch "Kill me 3 Times", it's well shit. 
Probably a half decent film in there somewhere, but it looks like it is mostly fucked up in the edit. Tedious, amateur editing, same shite library song keeps playing over and over. pacing all completely off.


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Godammit, just how many of them are there?
> 
> View attachment 234108View attachment 234110View attachment 234109


If it turns out to be good I don’t care. There have been plenty of films remade/ stories retold in cinema over the years whereby the latest remake was as worthy as its predecessors.

The only exception for me is when the original film was an undisputed classic. The people for instance who decided the world needed a remake of Pyscho, and the producers/ backers/ studio that made that happen, are obviously worse than Hitler. However I don’t think any of the existing films on the Chicago trial you referenced above are in the all-time-great-films-it-would-be-heresy-to-remake category. In fact, admittedly I haven’t seen any of them but at least two of them look a bit shite as far as one can judge a film by its poster


----------



## Reno (Oct 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> The only exception for me is when the original film was an undisputed classic. The people for instance who decided the world needed a remake of Pyscho, and the producers/ backers/ studio that made that happen, are obviously worse than Hitler.


That was Gus Van Sant's idea and while the film was an experiment that didn't work, I don't think he is worse than Hitler.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 12, 2020)

T & P said:


> If it turns out to be good I don’t care. There have been plenty of films remade/ stories retold in cinema over the years whereby the latest remake was as worthy as its predecessors.
> 
> The only exception for me is when the original film was an undisputed classic. The people for instance who decided the world needed a remake of Pyscho, and the producers/ backers/ studio that made that happen, are obviously worse than Hitler. However I don’t think any of the existing films on the Chicago trial you referenced above are in the all-time-great-films-it-would-be-heresy-to-remake category. In fact, admittedly I haven’t seen any of them but at least two of them look a bit shite as far as one can judge a film by its poster


I meant in the trial - 7, 8, 10?


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> I meant in the trial - 7, 8, 10?


Oh I see... I was actually wondering about the discrepancies..,


----------



## belboid (Oct 12, 2020)

How many there were is part of the story.  Debatable which is the most ‘accurate’ 

This version is fine if you know nothing about the story, rather annoying if you do


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2020)

belboid said:


> How many there were is part of the story.  Debatable which is the most ‘accurate’
> 
> This version is fine if you know nothing about the story, rather annoying if you do


Glad to hear that as I know next to nothing about it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2020)

Wife wanted to see 'Emily in Paris', number three in the UK, she heard it was funny. 
First of all, it's not funny. 
Secondly, I'm slightly confused. 

I get the feeling we are supposed to be rooting for Emily and being annoyed by the strange and 'rude' ways of the French. Except Emily is so utterly obnoxious in almost every way and the reaction of the French is probably how I would react or distance myself from her. 
I wonder if it is a show about her learning not to be an annoying American, or more likely, she teaches the French about how her 'peppy' American ways are great and somehow endearing. I'm actually kind of curious.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 13, 2020)

Just started watching French series 'Osmosis'.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 14, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's been mentioned before but Making a Murderer. It's frightening.



I’ll second that one. I just finished re-watching it, having seen it when it first came out. Enjoyed it just as much this time, it’s gripping in a grim-fascination kind of way.

In case anyone hasn’t seen it, I’ll put further comments below behind a spoiler tag and also just summarise it’s a documentary about a wrongfully convicted American man who, upon his release after 18 years in prison sues the county for $36m, then quickly finds himself in trouble with the law again.   



Spoiler



Even allowing for the fact the film-makers‘ sympathies clearly lie with the defendants, and there‘s a risk we are being shown just one side of the story, it seems impossible not to see that Steven Avery was framed by police, desperate to secure a conviction to deal with the embarrassment of his lawsuit.  Bad as that is, the truly scary thing is how the justice system seems unable to right the wrongs inflicted on Avery and Brendan Dassey.  It was mind boggling to hear that even a presidential pardon would not be enough to release them, as they were convicted by a state court, rather than a federal one. 

The lasting impression I had, was that plenty of people involved in the case knew full well what they were doing was unjust, but they did it anyway. Like Saul said, frightening.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> It's the first season of what is an anthology show about haunted houses. They take a literary classic of the horror genre, The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and The Turn of the Screw by Henry James for this second season and then they only keep the character's names from the books and make up a different story.


I've loved Turn of the Screw for a long time, and thought Bly Manor was an excellent perspective on it. We finished it last night and properly enjoyed it.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 14, 2020)

Second part of the new series of Unsolved Mysteries is released on Monday next week.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 14, 2020)

Just me who hated Bly Manor then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2020)

Just watched Slaughterhouse Rulz. 
Shite. 
Then watched Master of None season 2 episode 6
Dev is not really in it beyond a 30 second set up at the beginning and it follows three short stories of random New Yorkers who 'sort of' cross paths. Magnificent, could have watched a whole film based on this set up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 14, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Just me who hated Bly Manor then.



We’re on Ep2, will give one more Ep a go, & if it still hasn’t grabbed us, consigned to the bin it goes.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We’re on Ep2, will give one more Ep a go, & if it still hasn’t grabbed us, consigned to the bin it goes.


If you’re expecting chills or a tense thriller you’ll be deeply disappointed. It’s basically a well acted, slow burning drama with good character development that happens to have a supernatural theme to the premise. If you also like that kind of genre you should enjoy it. But completely different to Hill House genre-wise.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 14, 2020)

T & P said:


> As much as one can form an opinion from watching just the first episode, I thoroughly recommend *The Haunting of Bly Manor*. Certainly to those who liked The Haunting of Hill House- which in fact this is a follow up of. Very promising so far



It is not so much a follow up of THOHH but more a kind of different version based on The Turn of The Screw but with very similar feel and look to THOHH and some of the same actors. 
I really liked it


----------



## kittyP (Oct 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> I thought _The Haunting of Hill House_ got great around the middle episodes (especially the funeral one) and then took a nosedive into sentimental mush. The last episode ruined the show for me. Read a few reviews which claim that the follow up is even *more melodrama than horror*, so not that excited about it.



Yes that is a fair assessment. 
I liked it although the few English accents being done by Americans were a bit jarring. Thankfully few.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> It's the first season of what is an anthology show about haunted houses. They take a literary classic of the horror genre, The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson and The Turn of the Screw by Henry James for this second season and then they only keep the character's names from the books and make up a different story.



The Haunting OF Bly Manor definitely keeps quite a bit of the story of The Turn of The Screw as well.


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2020)

kittyP said:


> The Haunting OF Bly Manor definitely keeps quite a bit of the story of The Turn of The Screw as well.


I will probably get round to it eventually but as I wasn't that huge a fan of Hill House, it's lower down on my priorities. Always so much to watch these days, just giving Lovecraft Country a go.

Mike Flanagan works exclusively in the horror genre in films and on tv and he is incredibly prolific. I always want to like his work more than I do.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 14, 2020)

Reno said:


> I will probably get round to it eventually but as I wasn't that huge a fan of Hill House it's lower down on my priorities. Always so much to watch these days, just giving Lovecraft Country a go,



I am literally just about to start watching that too


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 14, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised by Lovecraft Country.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 15, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I was pleasantly surprised by Lovecraft Country.




I cant find that on Netflix. 
😡


----------



## kittyP (Oct 15, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> I cant find that on Netflix.
> 😡


Sorry its HBO, it just came up.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 15, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Sorry its HBO, it just came up.




Thanks...

 I dont have that. 

Ah well 🙂


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 15, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched Slaughterhouse Rulz.
> Shite.
> Then watched Master of None season 2 episode 6
> Dev is not really in it beyond a 30 second set up at the beginning and it follows three short stories of random New Yorkers who 'sort of' cross paths. Magnificent, could have watched a whole film based on this set up.



Fantastic episode, the one that I remember most about from all of them


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Fantastic episode, the one that I remember most about from all of them


There has been a few good ones, (and some not so good) but because because it aways revolves around Dev there is only so much that can be done to flex the creativity and style that the series writers obviously relish. Not that he's a bad character. I did like the first story the best, with a couple of set ups for some uh oh moments, that later are just delt with as if they might be in real life, and not cinema farce life. . . . and they were not in the least bit unsatisfying because of that, almost certainly more satisfying.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> Glad to hear that as I know next to nothing about it.


Me neither so will give it a go


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 15, 2020)

Sorry If already mentioned. Song Exploder (stories behind the song basically)

Only one series and four episodes so far but hell so much potential.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm watching - "I'm with the band, Nasty Cherry". 

Listed as documentary following the formation of a girl punk band. . . . . 
And what could be more 'punk' than putting a couple of session musicians and two models (who can't play or sing) together in a house in LA for a TV show. Couple of contrived set pieces later - "Ooh, so this is your first red carpet?" - "Let's buy piñatas, but ride in the shopping trollies" -  and bingo, we have a show. 
Man it's well shit. 

I 'recommend' you don't watch.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2020)

Oktoberfest .... For starters I had to listen to it in its original German because they've dubbed it into English with Brummie accents and it just sounded like a Peaky Blinders rip off. Secondly I'm not sure I completely followed the plot but I made it to the end of the series and sort of understood what was going on ... I think. It's quite snazzy to look at and the main wench is stunningly beautiful so it wasn't all bad, if a little violent on occasion.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Chicago 7 thoughts



Well the Chicago 7 (?8) should be renamed the Chicago 5 because apparently two of them don't warrant featuring   apart from that it's watchable enough but even to me who knew very little about the events the film portrays it's obviously a really polarised take on it.

The judge is fantastically dislikeable though.

And Eddie Redmane is distracting throughout.

So yeah, not convinced.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 16, 2020)

Binged the whole of Ratched today on my day off. It was brilliantly silly and so lovely to look at. I want her car and her style. 😎


----------



## Mation (Oct 16, 2020)

Watching _Raising Dion_ and I think my heart is actually going to burst 😍😍😍


----------



## 1927 (Oct 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> Oooh... I was just checking the ‘Coming this week’ section and watched the trailer for *The Trial of the Chicago 7.*
> 
> I hadn’t even heard of it before but it looks promising as fuck, which a good, solid cast and very positive reviews so far. Reminder set


Really enjoyed that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2020)

apologies if this has already been posted, had a quick look....

but this looks interesting


----------



## 1927 (Oct 17, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> apologies if this has already been posted, had a quick look....
> 
> but this looks interesting



If was only mentioned in the post immediately before yours!🤔


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2020)

1927 said:


> If was only mentioned in the post immediately before yours!🤔


doh!!!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 17, 2020)

I know I already said it but Eddie Redmane really creeps me out. Something about his face


----------



## ska invita (Oct 17, 2020)

This is cool




__





						ScreenplaySubs
					






					screenplaysubs.com
				



*Watch Netflix Through
a Filmmaker's Lens*
*Gain insights into your favorite films by streaming with screenplays side-by-side, in sync*


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2020)

ska invita said:


> This is cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I find it difficult enough to concentrate as it is


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 17, 2020)

Mation said:


> Watching _Raising Dion_ and I think my heart is actually going to burst 😍😍😍



It's brilliant.  We binged watched it as a family.  Really looking forward to series 2.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 18, 2020)

Judy and Punch
An Australian film set in an imaginary 17th century village loosely based on Punch and Judy. It's a strange, fairytale affair exploring violence towards women and mob justice which is also very funny. It's a bit uneven but I enjoyed it for its general oddness.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 18, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> apologies if this has already been posted, had a quick look....
> 
> but this looks interesting




Just watched it. Very well made. Recommended.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Just watched it. Very well made. Recommended.


I read up on the trial after and a comparison of facts v artistic license. I was surprised to discover that the behaviour of the judge was actually toned down in the film!


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2020)

Just watched The Trial of the Chicago 7 and it was bloody brilliant. 
Gripping, faced paced (rare for a courtroom drama) funny and really upsetting.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2020)

1927 said:


> I read up on the trial after and a comparison of facts v artistic license. I was surprised to discover that the behaviour of *the judge was actually toned down in the film!*



Fucking hell


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Just watched The Trial of the Chicago 7 and it was bloody brilliant.
> Gripping, faced paced (rare for a courtroom drama) funny and really upsetting.


We watched it on Saturday, and yep. That fucking judge


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 19, 2020)

Hmmmm.....People seem to like this Chicago 7 film. As the trailer has come up over the weekend, I have felt that it is absolutely not for me but maybe I will give it a whirl after all.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2020)

1927 said:


> I read up on the trial after and a comparison of facts v artistic license. I was surprised to discover that the behaviour of the judge was actually toned down in the film!


Everything was toned down for the film.  The judge, the treatment of Seale, the behaviour of the police, the madness in the court and the politics, most definitely the politics.  The Joseph Gordon-Levitt character was actually known as the Rottweiler cos he was such a piece of shit, the trial was regularly halted cos it fell into complete chaos.  The turning of Abbie Hoffman into a mere prankster is absurd and the idea that he would have made that speech on the stand just insulting. He was a bloody Marxist, he didn’t think the us system was simply filled by bad people.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 19, 2020)

The judge may have been toned down but he was an excellent character in the film ... Really made me mad. 

I might watch one of the other films about it.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 19, 2020)

Sacha Baron Cohen's accent was a bit all over the place at times I thought.


----------



## red & green (Oct 19, 2020)

I watched the Trial of the Chicago 7 . I remember the real events . it was written by Aaron Sorkin and you can tell . really awful account of what happened . The revisionist liberal version -

The portrayal of the Prosecutor in particular was ridiculous .


----------



## kittyP (Oct 19, 2020)

red & green said:


> I watched the Trial of the Chicago 7 . I remember the real events . it was written by Aaron Sorkin and you can tell . really awful account of what happened . The revisionist liberal version -
> 
> The portrayal of the Prosecutor in particular was ridiculous .



Ah see I didn't know anything about it before watching the film


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 19, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There has been a few good ones, (and some not so good) but because because it aways revolves around Dev there is only so much that can be done to flex the creativity and style that the series writers obviously relish. Not that he's a bad character. I did like the first story the best, with a couple of set ups for some uh oh moments, that later are just delt with as if they might be in real life, and not cinema farce life. . . . and they were not in the least bit unsatisfying because of that, almost certainly more satisfying.



Don't get me wrong, I did enjoy both seasons, it was just that particular episode has stayed with me completely.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I did enjoy both seasons, it was just that particular episode has stayed with me completely.


Yeah, that one and the friend coming out - thanksgivings through the years.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2020)

I’m going to say this, and to hell with all of you: I’m enjoying Emily in Paris.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> I’m going to say this, and to hell with all of you: I’m enjoying Emily in Paris.



How do you feel about Emily herself? I mean that fucking memo she sent around the office. 
I was pissed off at her constant selfie bullshit, but my daughter says they have to stick that in because it seems to be the premise of the series, her followers go up and up (I didn't notice). 

Blow me, she annoys the living shit out of me. She's a social moron, or is this an American thing? It reminds me a bit of 'what a girl wants' where the peppy American girl comes to the UK and teaches all the British people to loosen up and do things the American way.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How do you feel about Emily herself? I mean that fucking memo she sent around the office.
> I was pissed off at her constant selfie bullshit, but my daughter says they have to stick that in because it seems to be the premise of the series, her followers go up and up (I didn't notice).
> 
> Blow me, she annoys the living shit out of me. She's a social moron, or is this an American thing? It reminds me a bit of 'what a girl wants' where the peppy American girl comes to the UK and teaches all the British people to loosen up and do things the American way.


Well, I guess Emily is meant to be a bit annoying, just like many other characters are, particularly in comedies.

Many of the criticisms of the series is that it is crammed full of stereotypes about both Parisians and Americans. IMO that misses the point. At the end of the day this is an escapist light entertainment semi-farcical comedy. stereotypes are almost de rigour in that genre.

It’s of course not amazing or brilliant, but as a light feel good comedy is pretty decent. Far better than a lot others in fact.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> Well, I guess Emily is meant to be a bit annoying, just like many other characters are, particularly in comedies.
> 
> Many of the criticisms of the series is that it is crammed full of stereotypes about both Parisians and Americans. IMO that misses the point. At the end of the day this is an escapist light entertainment semi-farcical comedy. stereotypes are almost de rigour in that genre.
> 
> It’s of course not amazing or brilliant, but as a light feel good comedy is pretty decent. Far better than a lot others in fact.


Why recommend it then? There’s so much on Netflix/other platforms that we don’t need to hear about merely adequate tv shows


----------



## Reno (Oct 20, 2020)

Also, all of you watching Emily in Paris in its first weeks to check out how bad it really is, are insuring more seasons of that series and Netflix producing more shows like it, instead of putting their money into something (hopefully) better. That's how TV by algorithm works.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why recommend it then? There’s so much on Netflix/other platforms that we don’t need to hear about merely adequate tv shows


Well I did say I was enjoying it in my earlier post. But I know better than to thoroughly endorse a light entertainment comedy show around this forum, so I tend to moderate my opinions of series of that genre


----------



## Reno (Oct 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> Well I did say I was enjoying it in my earlier post. But I know better than to thoroughly endorse a light entertainment comedy show around this forum, so I tend to moderate my opinions of series of that genre


Fleabag, The Good Place and Father Ted are just a few "light entertainment comedy shows" which are popular around here. That's because they are good.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> Also, all of you watching Emily in Paris in its first weeks to check out how bad it really is, are insuring more seasons of that series and Netflix producing more shows like it, instead of putting their money into something (hopefully) better. That's how TV by algorithm works.



They’ve pulled everything I’ve enjoyed so may as well hate watch something I won’t. 


(I won’t actually watch it)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> Also, all of you watching Emily in Paris in its first weeks to check out how bad it really is, are insuring more seasons of that series and Netflix producing more shows like it, instead of putting their money into something (hopefully) better. That's how TV by algorithm works.


My wife seems to like it. That's why we are watching it. I think she is OK with it all so I have to bite my lip somewhat. There is certainly more laughable shite on Netflix. The I-land comes to mind, and somehow my daughter and I became quite glued to how terrible it was and embraced it somewhat.


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> Well, I guess Emily is meant to be a bit annoying, just like many other characters are, particularly in comedies.
> 
> Many of the criticisms of the series is that it is crammed full of stereotypes about both Parisians and Americans. IMO that misses the point. At the end of the day this is an escapist light entertainment semi-farcical comedy. stereotypes are almost de rigour in that genre.
> 
> It’s of course not amazing or brilliant, but as a light feel good comedy is pretty decent. Far better than a lot others in fact.


I used to live in Paris. I've probably been there, done that on the Parisian/American abroad stereotypes. I have no intention of watching this as suspect I'll hate it and everyone in it.


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> Fleabag, The Good Place and Father Ted are just a few "light entertainment comedy shows" which are popular around here. That's because they are good.


They are not popular- they are all-time greats. That doesn’t mean I cannot enjoy other shows that are nowhere near as superb but are still good. If I limited myself to 80%+ rated stuff I’d have little to watch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 20, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife seems to like it. That's why we are watching it. I think she is OK with it all so I have to bite my lip somewhat.





T & P said:


> Well, I guess Emily is meant to be a bit annoying, just like many other characters are, particularly in comedies.
> 
> Many of the criticisms of the series is that it is crammed full of stereotypes about both Parisians and Americans. IMO that misses the point. At the end of the day this is an escapist light entertainment semi-farcical comedy. stereotypes are almost de rigour in that genre.
> 
> It’s of course not amazing or brilliant, but as a light feel good comedy is pretty decent. Far better than a lot others in fact.



The only possibly detrimental American stereotype I have seen was in ep one when they asked why Emily was shouting all the time. That is something I have found with American friends I know. . . but because everything else that happens seems to be trying to show her as the 'good' one, maybe it was a dig at the whiney French for being put out by a strong talker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> They are not popular- they are all-time greats. That doesn’t mean I cannot enjoy other shows that are nowhere near as superb but are still good. If I limited myself to 80%+ rated stuff I’d have little to watch.


Would you fuck. And do you really rely on public ratings? No wonder


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 20, 2020)

Reno said:


> Also, all of you watching Emily in Paris in its first weeks to check out how bad it really is, are insuring more seasons of that series and Netflix producing more shows like it, instead of putting their money into something (hopefully) better. That's how TV by algorithm works.


It's like people posting "Look at this shit twatter/faecesbook/yourtube, etc post, then a million people click it and give it the legs it so wrongly deserves.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Would you fuck. And do you really rely on public ratings? No wonder


I used to believe IMDb ratings, until I realised they're even less believable than Amazon ratings. Rotten Tomatoes is much more believable, but why trust other people's reviews at all, unless it's 3/10 or lower, in which case it usually is really shit. But I never trust high ratings.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I used to believe IMDb ratings, until I realised they're even less believable than Amazon ratings. Rotten Tomatoes is much more believable, but why trust other people's reviews at all, unless it's 3/10 or lower, in which case it usually is really shit. But I never trust high ratings.


it depends - you can know a writer and trust that what they say may chime with your own tastes (or otherwise)


----------



## T & P (Oct 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Would you fuck. And do you really rely on public ratings? No wonder


I was taking about Rotten Tomatoes. Which is not necessarily always the best indicator when it comes to light comedy stuff.

I wasn’t aware were weren’t supposed to to recommend anything less than excellent in this thread btw.


----------



## Sue (Oct 20, 2020)

IME absolutely not shopkeepers, taxi drivers, bar staff. Waiters and officials, yes and often.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Oct 21, 2020)

Just noticed children of men now on Netflix. Don’t know how long it’s been there but that’s my TV viewing sorted out for tonight.👍👍


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 21, 2020)

Netflix is such a ballache to wade through anyway without having to do the same in a recommendations thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2020)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Just noticed children of men now on Netflix. Don’t know how long it’s been there but that’s my TV viewing sorted out for tonight.👍👍


That would be an amazing film if it just ended 30 seconds earlier. The bloody blew it.


----------



## Reno (Oct 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That would be an amazing film if it just ended 30 seconds earlier. The bloody blew it.


It's all you ever have to say about this masterpiece and every time you are wrong.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2020)

Reno said:


> It's all you ever have to say about this masterpiece and every time you are wrong.


I'm right.
I'm happy with the rest of it. That's why I'm so upset they ruined it. Bought the DVD but haven't been able to face watching it since the cinema (but did watch the DVD extra on the super long one shot - also disappointing as it was CGI trickery).
Same with BSG. I wouldn't blab on about it if I hadn't enjoyed the rest so much.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2020)

Been watching Big Mouth which seems like something that would be very useful for children who are hitting puberty, but equally is something you should never ever show children. 
It's a decent watch with a decent cast and decent writing, but I don't really like the animation at all.


----------



## Reno (Oct 21, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm right.
> I'm happy with the rest of it. That's why I'm so upset they ruined it. Bought the DVD but haven't been able to face watching it since the cinema (but did watch the DVD extra on the super long one shot - also disappointing as it was CGI trickery).
> Same with BSG. I wouldn't blab on about it if I hadn't enjoyed the rest so much.


You are only right if you are of the adolescent mindset that nihilism in itself signifies thematic depth and that a grace note at the end of a unrelentingly bleak film constitutes a happy end.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 22, 2020)

The Inheritance 

Someone's kept Simon Pegg in a bunker for years.. If only they'd kept him in for another 90 minutes we'd have been spared this pile of shit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> You are only right if you are of the adolescent mindset that nihilism in itself signifies thematic depth and that a grace note at the end of a unrelentingly bleak film constitutes a happy end.


I disagree, I don't think it would be an unhappy end, in fact I never even contemplated the idea of not actually seeing the boat as a sad ending. Throughout the film we never know if the boat is real, the story is of hope. All he needs to do is get the kid to that point at that time and hope/have some faith that it will all be worth it. Is it all for nothing? The protagonist will never know, but dies satisfied that he did all he could. I was more than satisfied with that. I never thought that not seeing the boat would mean that it never came, it just seemed waaaay too much of an obvious 'happily ever after'. Even CU of the woman slightly looking up (is she looking at something? is it the boat? is she just scared or looking to the heavens or whatever), maybe an ambiguous searchlight or sound if they really had to. Just something less sledgehammer shaped. 
I would have probably really enjoyed a sequel that started with the revelation of boat arriving. . . . not sure what legs that film would have though, I'm sure someone cleverer than I could dream something though.


----------



## Reno (Oct 22, 2020)

We've been there before, no need for another lengthy explanation based on the same WRONG reasoning.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> We've been there before, no need for another lengthy explanation based on the same WRONG reasoning.


You started it. I haven't been there for years. I can't bloody remember. Glad to hear I am still of the same (correct) opinion. Though to be absolutely fair I should probably watch it again. It was just something that really stuck with me. Honoured that you remember, and even more so that you remember it was me. 
Gawd, you must hate 90s Miike Takashi films.


----------



## Reno (Oct 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gawd, you must hate 90s Miike Takashi films.


True, I only really like Audition. My tolerance level for this type of Japanese whimsy is pretty low.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> True, I only really like Audition. My tolerance level for this type of Japanese whimsy is pretty low.


Audition is good. Love the long shots, but most of his films are waaaay too long, probably sloppy speed editing and nothing filmed to cut to more than anything else. . . but I was referring to his over reliance on the ambiguous ending to elevate his cheaply shot straight to video films to something considered perhaps more thoughtful/intelligent . . . At their least 'ambiguous' they would be on a par with a Blakes 7 finale (maybe Avon ducked?).


----------



## Mogden (Oct 22, 2020)

Why did I have to watch all of Emily in Paris even though it's absolutely dire. Was it really supposed to be that fromagey and eye rollingly obvious? Is it just because it's Phil Collins' daughter in the lead and I can't shake that off. And yet I watched it all and want to know how the next series goes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Why did I have to watch all of Emily in Paris even though it's absolutely dire. Was it really supposed to be that fromagey and eye rollingly obvious? Is it just because it's Phil Collins' daughter in the lead and I can't shake that off. And yet I watched it all and want to know how the next series goes.


It's Phil Collins daughter!?!?! I thought I recognised the name. Jebus.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's Phil Collins daughter!?!?! I thought I recognised the name. Jebus.


Yep. I've not seen her in anything else, at least I don't think I have, so can't compare her acting style to the portrayal of Emily but some of it did make my teeth squeak.


----------



## paul mckenna (Oct 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm right.
> I'm happy with the rest of it. That's why I'm so upset they ruined it. Bought the DVD but haven't been able to face watching it since the cinema (but did watch the DVD extra on the super long one shot - also disappointing as it was CGI trickery).
> Same with BSG. I wouldn't blab on about it if I hadn't enjoyed the rest so much.


They'd do well without the CGI seeing they blow a building up halfway through it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> They'd do well without the CGI seeing they blow a building up halfway through it


Well obviously effects, but I thought it was one continuous shot. It's not. It's loads. Even the splat on the camera is fake.


----------



## Reno (Oct 22, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Audition is good. Love the long shots, but most of his films are waaaay too long, probably sloppy speed editing and nothing filmed to cut to more than anything else. . . but I was referring to his over reliance on the ambiguous ending to elevate his cheaply shot straight to video films to something considered perhaps more thoughtful/intelligent . . . At their least 'ambiguous' they would be on a par with a Blakes 7 finale (maybe Avon ducked?).


That was way too obscure an allusion to ambitious endings and I have never watched Blake's 7 and I have no desire to. I love plenty of films with ambiguous endings and still think the ending of Children of Men is merely a hopeful note rather than the all out happy ending you chose to interpret into it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Mogden said:


> Yep. I've not seen her in anything else, at least I don't think I have, so can't compare her acting style to the portrayal of Emily but some of it did make my teeth squeak.


She was apparently Snow White in Mirror Mirror, which I seem to remember was OK, though I don't specifically remember her performance. I don't remember it being shite though. . . . certainly not such a stand out hateable figure like in EiP.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> That was way too obscure an allusion to ambitious endings and I have never watched Blake's 7 and I have no desire to. I love plenty of films with ambiguous endings and still think the ending of Children of Men is merely a hopeful note rather than the all out happy ending you chose to interpret into it.


Maybe not an all out happy end, (sort of why I thought a second movie might be fun) but the goal of the films protagonist is achieved. 

Blakes 7 had a great first ep and a great last ep. The rest was filler (apart from the one where Avon was going to kill Villa to save himself). Strictly for 80s kiddies only. Too late now. Uh oh, I might even fire up that turd britbox later (got a free subscription - I didn't pay)


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 22, 2020)

Reno said:


> That was way too obscure an allusion to ambitious endings and I have never watched Blake's 7 and I have no desire to. I love plenty of films with ambiguous endings and still think the ending of Children of Men is merely a hopeful note rather than the all out happy ending you chose to interpret into it.



Blakes 7 was great for its time as it was the first series I can remember that wasn’t afraid to kill off central characters (incl the eponymous Blake) after a few episodes. The shock of that to the 10 year old me left me feeling that everything was strangely unsafe in that universe. There was also an amazing cliffhanger at the end of the second series that made it appear that everyone had perished. Last few series were total shite though and I suspect will only be worse if rewatched after such a long time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Blakes 7 was great for its time as it was the first series I can remember that wasn’t afraid to kill off central characters (incl the eponymous Blake) after a few episodes. The shock of that to the 10 year old me left me feeling that everything was strangely unsafe in that universe. There was also an amazing cliffhanger at the end of the second series that made it appear that everyone had perished. Last few series were total shite though and I suspect will only be worse if rewatched after such a long time.


Yeah, I was quite into the crew re-boot on slave-1 at the time, but it was proper shite in reality. Avon blasting blake was quite something, I went through quite a few waves of denial as it happened. . . . "Oh it's just a clever ruse", "oh, he's shot him again, this is quite convincing", "uh oh, and again. . . he's not coming back is he".

The one thing that really pissed me off as a kid though was that they had gotten out of plenty worse scraps and scrapes, but one by one they were all picked off in one go. Would have liked to have seen something more of a no win situation (bit like Avons death)

Death of Blake and death of Adric on Dr Who were quite powerful to the little boy version of me. Don't think I have actually seen the Blake end since but remember it really quite clearly.

I have since watched the first feature length two parter which is still pretty solid considering.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2020)

White Teeth. I tried to read the book years ago but didn't get on with the writing style at the time. Be interesting to revisit it. 

Anyway, this is excellent.


----------



## LDC (Oct 24, 2020)

To the Lake.

Only saw the trailer by accident, not heard of it before. It's a Russian pandemic series. Really enjoying it, although _very_ dark watching and a close to being bit too topical. Must have been made just last year just before coronavirus hit? Surely not this year?


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2020)

We watched the first episode of *The Queen’s Gambit* and we really liked it. It’s a drama miniseries about an young orphan girl in 1960s America who turns out to be a chess prodigy, all while fighting her own demons and a drug addiction. Fantastic reviews across the board as well





__





						the queen's gambit - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## metalguru (Oct 24, 2020)

Working my way through the first episode of Queens Gambit - it's beautifully done, but very slow paced.

I loved the book when I read it back in the 1980s which really captures a sense of obsession with chess, and also created a very convincing female lead character.


----------



## T & P (Oct 24, 2020)

metalguru said:


> Working my way through the first episode of Queens Gambit - it's beautifully done, but very slow paced.
> 
> I loved the book when I read it back in the 1980s which really captures a sense of obsession with chess, and also created a very convincing female lead character.


Is the book quite technical in terms of describing any chess matches? I’ve only played a few games in my life, so any advanced gameplay narrative would completely go over my head


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2020)

seeformiles said:


> Blakes 7 was great for its time as it was the first series I can remember that wasn’t afraid to kill off central characters (incl the eponymous Blake)


They didnt kill him off so much as the actor who played him flounced, as did Jenna, so they had no option if they wanted to carry on
he was a royal shakespeare actor and wanted to go back to that tbf
seem to remember him being quite grumpy about it in an interview though


----------



## metalguru (Oct 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> Is the book quite technical in terms of describing any chess matches? I’ve only played a few games in my life, so any advanced gameplay narrative would completely go over my head



It does have extended sections describing games, but you don't need any technical knowledge to follow or enjoy them. It's really good at bringing out the tensions,  fears and exaltations of competition games ..and the depictions of addictive behaviour are very good as well.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> We watched the first episode of *The Queen’s Gambit* and we really liked it. It’s a drama miniseries about an young orphan girl in 1960s America who turns out to be a chess prodigy, all while fighting her own demons and a drug addiction. Fantastic reviews across the board as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up so far so brilliant


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2020)

Watched the second series of The Alienist ... I remember really enjoying the first series and thinking it was something a bit different. This series seems to be a bit flat, the CGI city scenes are lovely but the characters and plot didn't really seem to grab me.


----------



## mrscooker (Oct 25, 2020)

passenger said:


> Thank you for the heads up so far so brilliant


Absolutely loved this.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> We watched the first episode of *The Queen’s Gambit* and we really liked it. It’s a drama miniseries about an young orphan girl in 1960s America who turns out to be a chess prodigy, all while fighting her own demons and a drug addiction. Fantastic reviews across the board as well


This came up as my next watch according to the algorithm gods so I obeyed and ended up watching it all this evening.

Brilliant. A thoroughly rewarding watch with interesting characters and a refreshingly frank way of looking at themes (amongst others) of feminism, grief, addiction, coming of age and family ... And then of course there's chess. I found it surprisingly moving at times.

Interesting that many of the main cast are English, although it seems like Thomas Sangster (Benny) will never look older than 12 no matter how much face fuzz he has!


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2020)

wiskey said:


> This came up as my next watch according to the algorithm gods so I obeyed and ended up watching it all this evening.
> 
> Brilliant. A thoroughly rewarding watch with interesting characters and a refreshingly frank way of looking at themes (amongst others) of feminism, grief, addiction, coming of age and family ... And then of course there's chess. I found it surprisingly moving at times.
> 
> Interesting that many of the main cast are English, although it seems like Thomas Sangster (Benny) will never look older than 12 no matter how much face fuzz he has!


On episode 4 now ourselves and bloody loving it. One of the best Netflix originals in a long time.

I don’t remember seeing Anya Taylor-Joy in anything before but she’s fantastic in it. She (and the show) should collect a few gongs come the awards season.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2020)

Also loving The Queen's Gambit - it really is beautifully done.  Going to start episode 5 when OH returns from having a cigarette


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> On episode 4 now ourselves and bloody loving it. One of the best Netflix originals in a long time.
> 
> I don’t remember seeing Anya Taylor-Joy in anything before but she’s fantastic in it. She (and the show) should collect a few gongs come the awards season.


She’s Michael’s missus in Peaky Blinders


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2020)

Also, Harry Potter’s cousin has turned out timo be quite a decent actor as an adult...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2020)

T & P said:


> Also, Harry Potter’s cousin has turned out to be quite a decent actor as an adult...


Which one is he?

Personally I think Moses Ingram is a scene stealer, and not just for the magnificent afro


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Which one is he?
> 
> Personally I think Moses Ingram is a scene stealer, and not just for the magnificent afro


Harry Melling


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 26, 2020)

A Year In Space is outstanding. Documentary following an astronaut’s one year mission on the International Space Station from training, through launch, to return to his family a year later. A space doc hasn’t been done like this before with the actual astronauts filming it, there’s loads of awesome space photography including cockpit footage of launch, space walks, and re-entry in HD quality and I’ll never get tired of seeing pics of earth from space. A lot of it you’d think was CGI but it’s not. It’s presented in thirteen 15 minute episodes which was a bit irritating but still the best space doc yet made, imo.

Interesting fact. A single space suit as used by NASA astronauts for space walks costs 20 million dollars, can support the user's life for 6 hours in space and return the astronaut to the ship should they accidentally become untethered.


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> A Year In Space is outstanding. Documentary following an astronaut’s one year mission on the International Space Station from training, through launch, to return to his family a year later. A space doc hasn’t been done like this before with the actual astronauts filming it, there’s loads of awesome space photography including cockpit footage of launch, space walks, and re-entry in HD quality and I’ll never get tired of seeing pics of earth from space. A lot of it you’d think was CGI but it’s not. It’s presented in thirteen 15 minute episodes which was a bit irritating but still the best space doc yet made, imo.
> 
> Interesting fact. A single space suit as used by NASA astronauts for space walks costs 20 million dollars, can support the users life for 6 hours in space and return the astronaut to the ship should they accidentally become untethered.


Cheers for the heads-up. Still in the early episodes and enjoying it thoroughly already.

ETA: I had to turn the subtitles on as for whatever reason the English subtitles when a Russian is being interviewed are not always showing automatically. Netflix has a habit of doing this, on my account at least


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2020)

Aye, nice one Spymaster  - just stuck it on my list 

I came on to recommend the remake of Rebecca - absolutely loved it.

Also, The Boys in the Band - and the interviews with the writer, cast and crew afterwards. Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> ETA: I had to turn the subtitles on as for whatever reason the English subtitles when a Russian is being interviewed are not always showing automatically. Netflix has a habit of doing this, on my account at least


Same here. It's just slack subtitling.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> As much as one can form an opinion from watching just the first episode, I thoroughly recommend *The Haunting of Bly Manor*. Certainly to those who liked The Haunting of Hill House- which in fact this is a follow up of. Very promising so far



just finished it

very old school but interesting


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2020)

Just finished The Queen’s Gambit. What a ludicrously fucking brilliant series this is. My face aches from smiling so much.

Can’t recommend it enough. And to anyone a bit doubtful about the subject matter, do not give it a moment’s thought even if you think it’s not for you or know fuck all about chess. It really doesn’t matter or plays any part into the enjoyment of the series.

Best Netflix original for ages, and Anya Taylor-Joy’s performance is exquisite and alone worth watching this- not that it’s the only reason to.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Someone's kept Simon Pegg in a bunker for years.. If only they'd kept him in for another 90 minutes we'd have been spared this pile of shit



I'd avoid The Boys if I were you.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 26, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The Inheritance
> 
> Someone's kept Simon Pegg in a bunker for years.. If only they'd kept him in for another 90 minutes we'd have been spared this pile of shit


I wasted 39 minutes of my life on that bollocks before dumping it.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 28, 2020)

Did a search, but nothing came up!
Has anyone watched Kill the Messenger yet? About a small time reporter who uncovered the CIA involvement with the arms for contras affair. A sort of All the Presidents men for the 90s.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 28, 2020)

1927 said:


> Did a search, but nothing came up!
> Has anyone watched Kill the Messenger yet? About a small time reporter who uncovered the CIA involvement with the arms for contras affair. A sort of All the Presidents men for the 90s.


Yes, it's not great, but it is watchable.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2020)

Reno said:


> Fleabag, The Good Place and Father Ted are just a few "light entertainment comedy shows" which are popular around here. That's because they are good.



I wouldn't put Fleabag in a "light entertainment comedy" category.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> The Inheritance
> 
> Someone's kept Simon Pegg in a bunker for years.. If only they'd kept him in for another 90 minutes we'd have been spared this pile of shit



I thought it was quite entertaining shit


----------



## Reno (Oct 28, 2020)

kittyP said:


> I wouldn't put Fleabag in a "light entertainment comedy" category.


I would but then I prefer a for most of my entertainment to be at least vaguely traumatic.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2020)

sojourner said:


> I came on to recommend the remake of Rebecca - absolutely loved it.



Oh really? 
I have not watched it yet as I've been too nervous. 
I love the book and the Lawrence Olivier/Joan Fontaine version


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2020)

Recent Netflix binging: all of iZombie.  I know, it’s old, but quite endearing despite often less-than-compelling filler episodes.

Rebecca.  Meh.  It’s hard to transform the source material into something so forgettable.  The reveal at the fancy dress ball should be excruciating... but I found it all a bit of a drag.  There’s no doubt that Hammer is handsome, but he lacks the edge that Maxim should have.  And she? She was too pretty to elicit much sympathy.  Or perhaps she gave just not a good enough performance.  Kristen Scott Thomas was splendid, but no surprise there.

I then watched both seasons of the Alienist.  I would’ve given up but I’m a stickler for seeing things through.  Both could have been significantly improved by being shortened to six episodes.

But it’s all ok because then I watched Queen’s Gambit.  Oh how clever these storytellers can be.  Even down to the structuring of the episodes.  Glorious and skilful work.


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> But it’s all ok because then I watched Queen’s Gambit.  Oh how clever these storytellers can be.  Even down to the structuring of the episodes.  Glorious and skilful work.


Not that those of us with a rudimentary or nonexistent knowledge of chess would have noticed it or cared, but in addition to its high overall quality, all the chess action is apparently impeccably accurate.

I was reading today a review of the series by a chess magazine, and they said everything from the openings to the tactics to even every single piece move shown on camera were absolutely spot on. They said it was without doubt the most chess-realistic fiction series or film ever made. IIRC two chess grandmasters were consulted throughout to ensure this was so. Harry Melling was also quoted as saying he knew nothing about chess and had to memorise all the moves he was to play on camera as the producers/ director wouldn’t have anyone moving pieces randomly.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 28, 2020)

Queen’s Gambit, 3 episodes in and loving it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2020)

I guess I should put the Quees Gambit on my list then. I have gotten into a bit of a Netflix rut. I think I must have done all the top quality stuff, everything I am watching now seems very C and D grade. Struggling to be really interested in anything, and mostly re-watching things I previously enjoyed.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2020)

#BoonSoon


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Oh really?
> I have not watched it yet as I've been too nervous.
> I love the book and the Lawrence Olivier/Joan Fontaine version


You won't be disappointed kittyP . I too love that version but this is fab. I've actually got the book to read, well, the fella got given it as a pressy so I suppose I have to let him read it first.


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2020)

I thought the Rebecca remake was awful. In the Hitchcock film and the novel, these are fucked up, not very sympathetic characters. They smoothed away all the edges to make them bland and uncomplicated. I think "relatable" is the term used in pitches. They turned a gothic romance into an insipid love story. Both leads are disastrously miscast and only Kristen Scott Thomas gives a decent performance, but she still isn't a patch on Judith Anderson in the Hitchcock film.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> I thought the Rebecca remake was awful. In the Hitchcock film and the novel, these are fucked up, not very sympathetic people. They smoothed away all the edges to make them bland and uncomplicated. I think "relatable" is the term used in pitches. Both leads are disastrously miscast and only Kristen Scott Thomas gives a decent performance, but she still isn't a patch on Judith Anderson in the Hitchcock film.


Hmm I think I might leave it then.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Hmm I think I might leave it then.


Do you not trust me?


----------



## kittyP (Oct 29, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Do you not trust me?



I got the feeling that Reno was right from what I'd seen from the trailer. 
It all looked to, light.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2020)

Dead to me now.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 29, 2020)

Does the chess thing get more interesting after episode 1?


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2020)

I started to watch The Queen's Gambit, noticed how bad Anya Taylor-Joy's wig is and took that as an excuse not to have to watch a highly acclaimed series about chess, which I find just about the most boring subject matter imaginable for a drama.  


...I only gave it ten minutes though, I'm sure it's about much more than chess and I will give this another try when I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## magneze (Oct 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Does the chess thing get more interesting after episode 1?


Yes


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Does the chess thing get more interesting after episode 1?


Undoubtedly episode one is the least good. It’s orders of magnitude better from now on, simply because from S2 onwards the main character is now older and played throughout the rest of the series by Anya Taylor-Joy, delivering a ridiculously fucking good and enjoyable performance.

Trust me, if you’re not really liking it by the end of Ep 2, properly hooked by the end of Ep 3, and fucking loving it and smiling like a fool from there on end, I’ll eat my hat.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 29, 2020)

Hmmm might carry on. Not really into the whole competitive person with a tedious drink or drug problem thing, but maybe the aliens will invade or whatever.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> I started to watch The Queen's Gambit, noticed how bad Anya Taylor-Joy's wig is and took that as an excuse not to have to watch a highly acclaimed series about chess, which I find just about the most boring subject matter imaginable for a drama.
> 
> 
> ...I only gave it ten minutes though, I'm sure it's about much more than chess and I will give this another try when I'm in the mood for it.


For shame  You of all people (as a keen admirer of the cinematic arts, I mean) should give a widely talked-about series with extremely favourable reviews by experts and laymen alike the benefit of the doubt for a bit longer.

It is actually the very fact that a series which main premise revolves around a minority subject most people don’t know or give a shit about has clearly managed to captivate most people and gained rave reviews that should be piquing your interest.

I didn’t give a shit about karate either and love Cobra Kai, as did most other people. Thrilling or entertaining with a wide-appeal premise or subject matter it’s not easy, but certainly not as challenging as trying to do the same with a minority interest premise.


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 29, 2020)

kittyP said:


> Hmm I think I might leave it then.



We gave up 20 minutes, it was just awful. The Hitchcock version is about a bazillion times better.


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> For shame  You of all people (as a keen admirer of the cinematic arts, I mean) should give a widely talked-about series with extremely favourable reviews by experts and laymen alike the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> It is actually the very fact that a series which main premise revolves around a minority subject most people don’t know or give a shit about has clearly managed to captivate most people and gained rave reviews that should be piquing your interest.
> 
> I didn’t give a shit about karate either and love Cobra Kai, as did most other people. Thrilling or entertaining with a wide-appeal premise or subject matter it’s not easy, but certainly not as challenging as trying to do the same with a minority interest premise.


I wrote that I will watch it. I have an aversion to anything to do with games or gambling, so I’ll have to be in the mood for it. But I get that it’s just the backdrop. I’m also suffering Covid-stuck-at-home-and -watch-something burnout and sticking to my comfort genre, horror. Started to watch The Third Day instead. There always is a gazillion things to watch these days.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> I wrote that I will watch it. I have an aversion to anything to do with games or gambling, so I’ll have to be in the mood for it. But I get that it’s just the backdrop. I’m also suffering Covid-stuck-at-home-and -watch-something burnout and sticking to my comfort genre, horror. Started to watch The Third Day instead. There always is a gazillion things to watch these days.


Sorry to others for this brief cross-platform plug, but as you mention your current horror genre preference, I think you will like Aterrados (Terrified) on Shudder. A good, accomplished supernatural horror film.

Netflix has a decent catalogue of horror material from the last couple of decades, but perhaps not that many recent releases of decent quality.


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Sorry to others for this brief cross-platform plug, but as you mention your current horror genre preference, I think you will like Aterrados (Terrified) on Shudder. A good, accomplished supernatural horror film.
> 
> Netflix has a decent catalogue of horror material from the last couple of decades, but perhaps not that many recent releases of decent quality.


Thanks, but I’ve even got Aterrados on blu-ray.  ...but yes, it’s good and very creepy.

When it comes to horror I know almost everything that’s out there, I’m that much of a nerd.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2020)

Rim of the World. 

Not sure how much I am recommending this. I think it's OK as a family film for early teens. . . however it seems to have fallen between two stools in that the protagonists are 13, the plot is very childlike, but the age rating is 15. To be honest, I can't see why it's 15, maybe the mild jeopardy and a couple of adult deaths (that are not gruesome at all). 

What is annoying is that the internal logic of the film only exists (and changes) just so that it fits in with the plot. It's like watching a computer game. Monster can only run as fast as kids when they are on foot, but can run as fast as a car when they are in a car. One single alien? Chasing the kids 70 miles? Why? it doesn't know they have the key. Where did everyone disappear to so quickly? Co-ordinates are on a secret key that can only be used in a nasa base. . . why not just transmit the co-ordinates world wide as soon as you knew them? Alien is hard to kill, but then hand just falls off when a door is shut on it. . . etc etc. I could see some of the 'twists' or 'scares' beginning to bore my 13 year old daughter even towards they end, but on the whole she was entertained more than usual. 

CGI monsters were a but shit too. 

Nice characters, potentially interesting story, not sure why they let it get to the filming stage without ironing out the many many kinks, could have been an excellent film if given some real love.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 29, 2020)

Reno said:


> Started to watch The Third Day instead


Any (non spoilery) hot takes?


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2020)

Sweet FA said:


> Any (non spoilery) hot takes?


Only watched the first episode, so far it’s stylish and intriguing. In the Wicker Man/Midsommar folk horror tradition. There are two threads here.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Does the chess thing get more interesting after episode 1?


It certainly does. I got a bit bored with the first one but persevered. I'm on E5 now and thoroughly enjoying it. It is very definitle a _chess film_ though so maybe not up Reno's street.


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2020)

Just watched *His House* - a slightly surreal horror film which is as much about the trauma of civil war, grief, and ending up as an asylum seeker in the gears of the system here in the UK as it is about the supernatural.  It is very well done with striking visuals and a claustrophobic atmosphere, and the main actors turn in a good performance.  Well worth watching IMO, it might not be to everyone's taste (OH found it really depressing), but if you like horror that is in a different vein than the usual offerings, give it a go.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 31, 2020)

Binge watched the Queen's Gambit. Good and entertaining but not brilliant. I don't play chess so maybe if I did, I would think it was wondrous. But it's a bit shiny and superficial and the lead actress got on my nerves a bit with her wide eyed look. Still it seemed kind of genius when compared with the paucity of the other current Netflix offerings.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 1, 2020)

I just watched Rebecca, I thought it was pretty good. Luckily I'd forgotten what happens. Good solid adaptation.


----------



## Reno (Nov 1, 2020)

Epona said:


> Just watched *His House* - a slightly surreal horror film which is as much about the trauma of civil war, grief, and ending up as an asylum seeker in the gears of the system here in the UK as it is about the supernatural.  It is very well done with striking visuals and a claustrophobic atmosphere, and the main actors turn in a good performance.  Well worth watching IMO, it might not be to everyone's taste (OH found it really depressing), but if you like horror that is in a different vein than the usual offerings, give it a go.


This was excellent, the supernatural scares were genuinely unsettling. Reminded me of _Under the Shadow_ (also on Netflix) in the way it tells a supernatural horror story against the backdrop of war. In both films the supernatural entity who haunts the protagonists is specific to their culture, which makes a nice change from your garden variety ghosts.

I've been fan of the Nigerian-British actress Wunmi Mosaku for a while, first noticed her in the horror film Citadel and the excellent BBC zombie series In the Flesh. Currently she also stars in Lovecraft Country. She's great in everything I've seen her in.


----------



## Epona (Nov 1, 2020)

Reno said:


> This was excellent, the supernatural scares were genuinely unsettling. Reminded me of _Under the Shadow_ (also on Netflix) in the way it tells a supernatural horror story against the backdrop of war. In both films the supernatural entity who haunts the protagonists is specific to their culture, which makes a nice change from your garden variety ghosts.
> 
> I've been fan of the Nigerian-British actress Wunmi Mosaku for a while, first noticed her in the horror film Citadel and the excellent BBC zombie series In the Flesh. Currently she also stars in Lovecraft Country. She's great in everything I've seen her in.



She is excellent in Lovecraft Country! 

I am watching His House again because it deserves another viewing - or maybe several more, it really is an excellent film.  (IMO the best thing I have seen on Netflix so far, and most memorable - I first watched it on Thursday night/Friday morning and have been regularly thinking about it since)


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 1, 2020)

Secrets of the Saqqara Tomb

Fly-on-the-wall documentary as archaeologists uncover an unlooted 4000-year old tomb. I like that the team are 100% Egyptian, no Harvard experts overseeing things. Compared to e.g. Time Team when the highlight of a show might be discovering a coin, ancient artifacts are literally spilling out of the ground. It's great seeing their genuine reactions when they make a couple of particular significant discoveries, and also hearing the background of some of the diggers - seems like it's a job that's passed down the generations.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Secrets of the Saqqara Tomb
> 
> Fly-on-the-wall documentary as archaeologists uncover an unlooted 4000-year old tomb. I like that the team are 100% Egyptian, no Harvard experts overseeing things. Compared to e.g. Time Team when the highlight of a show might be discovering a coin, ancient artifacts are literally spilling out of the ground. It's great seeing their genuine reactions when they make a couple of particular significant discoveries, and also hearing the background of some of the diggers - seems like it's a job that's passed down the generations.


I started this late last night and fell asleep half way through but it looked really interesting. I’ll watch the rest of it this morning.

I finished The Queens Gambit yesterday too. That’s one of my favourite ever Netflix shows. Proper feel-good stuff.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 2, 2020)

We're in the middle of The Queens Gambit and really enjoying it too. I think what draws me to it most is that everyone is basically good (though not without their human flaws) and looking out for her. From her mum, orphanage, adoptive mum, chess oponents, there were so many opportunities for them to introduce evil people for her to battle against, but I like that they didn't go down that route. 

This is off the back of finishing Ratched and Riviera though where it feels like everyone is just trying to screw everyone else over, feels like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2020)

smmudge said:


> We're in the middle of The Queens Gambit and really enjoying it too. I think what draws me to it most is that everyone is basically good (though not without their human flaws) and looking out for her. From her mum, orphanage, adoptive mum, chess oponents, there were so many opportunities for them to introduce evil people for her to battle against, but I like that they didn't go down that route.


 Yes, I was every pleased with that aspect of the story as well.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2020)

8115 said:


> I just watched Rebecca, I thought it was pretty good. Luckily I'd forgotten what happens. Good solid adaptation.


* cough *  kittyP  * cough *


----------



## Thora (Nov 2, 2020)

smmudge said:


> We're in the middle of The Queens Gambit and really enjoying it too. I think what draws me to it most is that everyone is basically good (though not without their human flaws) and looking out for her. From her mum, orphanage, adoptive mum, chess oponents, there were so many opportunities for them to introduce evil people for her to battle against, but I like that they didn't go down that route.


I’m only 2 eps in but have been on edge waiting for some horrific child abuse at the orphanage or adoptive family


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2020)

I enjoyed Vampires vs The Bronx. It pretty much is Attack the Block with, as the title suggests, vampires instead of aliens and set in the Bronx instead of a Sourh London estate. 

But whilst not fully a children’s film, it feels more like one, and ultimately is a silly feel-good flick with a strong anti-gentrification message good for a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2020)

Watched all of 'Close Enough' again for the third time. Top quality. Watched a bit of that 'final space' which is waaaay too try hard. . . just doesn't have the ease and natural mature flow of shows like close enough, bojack, etc. I hope Netflix realise final space = shit and close enough = ace.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched all of 'Close Enough' again for the third time. Top quality. Watched a bit of that 'final space' which is waaaay too try hard. . . just doesn't have the ease and natural mature flow of shows like close enough, bojack, etc. I hope Netflix realise final space = shit and close enough = ace.


I wouldn’t describe Final Space as shit, but it’s certainly not great, and fully agree that Close Enough is a lot better. Though quite different genres within animation tbh.

But if we’re to compare animation series anyway, I actually enjoyed Close Enough more than some series that have achieved cult status, such as Bob Burgers.


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2020)

I rather liked Final Space. Well, the first series of it. Second was pretty disappointing. I'm aware that it's not Fine Art like Bojack, but it scratched an itch in a particular way at the time.

Will have to try Close Enough then! 
I'm surprised that I didn't care for Bob's Burgers much either, considering how much I like H. Jon Benjamin in Archer.


----------



## Mr Moose (Nov 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> Undoubtedly episode one is the least good. It’s orders of magnitude better from now on, simply because from S2 onwards the main character is now older and played throughout the rest of the series by Anya Taylor-Joy, delivering a ridiculously fucking good and enjoyable performance.
> 
> Trust me, if you’re not really liking it by the end of Ep 2, properly hooked by the end of Ep 3, and fucking loving it and smiling like a fool from there on end, I’ll eat my hat.



Episode one is really good. It’s just pretty grim.

I wasn’t sure I wanted to carry on after that, but I’m glad I did. It’s a really enjoyable series and a lovely journey from dark into light.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2020)

Mr Moose said:


> Episode one is really good. It’s just pretty grim.
> 
> I wasn’t sure I wanted to carry on after that, but I’m glad I did. It’s a really enjoyable series and a lovely journey from dark into light.


I don’t want to comment openly on the vibe of the series for those who haven’t finished it because 



Spoiler



I guess the uncertainty of whether anyone is about to try to sabotage her efforts or play dirty is part of the excitement of the series. But as others have said I was extremely pleased there was no dastardly plots by her rivals to lace her coffee with sedatives, get her shitfaced on purpose or any general nastiness. Sometimes it’s nice to watch a feel-good series with no unpleasantness


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> I wouldn’t describe Final Space as shit, but it’s certainly not great, and fully agree that Close Enough is a lot better. Though quite different genres within animation tbh.
> 
> But if we’re to compare animation series anyway, I actually enjoyed Close Enough more than some series that have achieved cult status, such as Bob Burgers.



Did you ever watch regular show? It is defiantly a continuation of JG Quintels work, I hope there is more to come. I have not heard anyone except me raving about it, which worries me a little. 



Final Space feels like it is trying for a wit it doesn't naturally have.  The characters just seem like childlike low rent knock offs of every other decent cartoon ever. 
I do wonder if I am being a bit bias. I saw a pilot version a long time ago, which I think was just the first episode, maybe a mix of the first two. It looked exactly the same and had the same plot, but much much worse, embarrassingly so.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you ever watch regular show? It is defiantly a continuation of JG Quintels work, I hope there is more to come. I have not heard anyone except me raving about it, which worries me a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn’t even heard of Regular Show before, let alone seen it. Despite it having run for eight bloody years and 247 episodes, as I have just seen online. Will check it, thanks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> I hadn’t even heard of Regular Show before, let alone seen it. Despite it having run for eight bloody years and 247 episodes, as I have just seen online. Will check it, thanks.


It was a bit of a slow burn for me, especially as it is essentially a kids show. . . . but it really takes hold. Character development and all sorts you don't expect from a kids show. Drinking soda and eating hot wings is them getting U rated pissed up. 
I have watched the last episode a lot and cry every time. 

Some episodes a very 'close enough', especially the format wars, and exit 9b etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> I hadn’t even heard of Regular Show before, let alone seen it.



Do me a solid bro, and give it a go


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Do me a solid bro, and give it a go


It was my daughters and my 'thing' (along with a few other things). It kind of ended just as she was growing up. Now that Close Enough, she is just about old enough for that too. 

Bought my 'Eggscellent' hat recently, apparently being delivered this week.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 4, 2020)

*Shadow  (2018)* - quite a return to form by one of my director heroes, Zhang Yimou, who's had a shocking few terrible movies in the last decade, in between choreographing the Beijing Olympics ceremonies and being done over by the Chinese authorities for having too many children with too many women, and maybe tax dodging too.

This is a proper FILM though, back to the twisty and twisted personal dramas of his bleak revenge tragedies like _Ju Dou, Raise the Red Lantern, Red Sorghum _etc. Historical epic set in the deep deep past (Warring Kingdoms period) where a variety of scheming, duplicitous people try to survive in a vipers' nest of treason, spying and warfare. It's deliberately bleached-out and art-directed to be almost monochrome throughout, so you don't get the feast of colour and ornament like in _House of Flying Daggers_ or _Curse of the Golden Flower _- but the mood of palace intrigue, power struggle and private passions is the same. Some absolutely stunning visual ideas and some pretty good acting ... the pace is weird but I think deliberately so. At times you might be watching Kurosawa, then it all goes big-action-movie again, then goes ...somewhere else entirely. If you've got the patience to experiment with it, it'll be worth it. Also some amazingly directed martial-arts sequences which are big on drama, not gore, and worth the admission on their own.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2020)

I fell asleep watching that at the cinema, trabuquera !


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 4, 2020)

It definitely SEEMS like it's going to be very very boring in the first 45 minutes, I'll give you that!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I fell asleep watching that at the cinema, trabuquera !


I often fall asleep at the cinema, it's warm and dark and I'm sat down


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2020)

S☼I said:


> I often fall asleep at the cinema, it's warm and dark and I'm sat down


Me too. Can’t sleep anywhere else mind.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 4, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Me too. Can’t sleep anywhere else mind.


Sorry I laughed, it's just cause I'm shit at sleeping too.


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2020)

I’ve just started a brand new Egyptian miniseries called *Paranormal*, based on a series of best selling novels.

As the title suggests the overall theme is supernatural, but there is also a distinct cynical humour vibe emanating from the main protagonist. Set in Cairo the 1960s, it looks sleek and well produced. It seems Netflix has backed this series properly.

Only six episodes and each one a standalone story, but with the same recurring characters. Haven’t finished the first one yet but very watchable and promising so far, so recommended on the evidence so far... This one is about a haunted house, and I believe ep 2 involves mummies 









						Netflix's Paranormal Review: Sucked In From Episode One
					

Paranormal is a Netflix Original Series that will have you sucked in from the very first episode. If you liked Bly Manor, you will like this.




					mamasgeeky.com


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> We binged all 10 episodes of season 1 of _The Break_ this weekend.
> 
> Brilliant Belgian murder mystery that keeps you guessing right to the end of the last episode (and you won't guess right). Looking forward to watching season 2 next weekend which is also on Netflix.
> 
> One for fans of Broadchurch, Bordertown, The Bridge, etc ...


Finished this last night. Dunno whether it was because we ended up watching it over a month so had to rewatch chunks but I was a bit underwhelmed by the end. 



Spoiler



Annoyingly Mrs FA kept on saying "mmm I don't trust her" every time the killer was on screen from when Yoann first meets her  It was a bit clunky and I think I was expecting it to be a bit darker too. Not bad but not a Bridge or a Quicksand.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 6, 2020)

Undercover S2 out on Monday Mr.Bishie


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 6, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Undercover S2 out on Monday Mr.Bishie



Awesome! Ta for the heads up


----------



## Lorca (Nov 7, 2020)

'Adult Life Skills' - slightly eccentric and sweet drama set in west yorkshire about a young woman grieving and living in a shed who makes movies with her thumbs as the main characters. Recommended!


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 8, 2020)

We binge watched the first 3 episodes of ‘Dogs of Berlin’ last night. Fabulous and slightly unhinged. Corrupt cops, fascists, gay Muslim cops, really unscary Turkish gangsters and a nexus of weird relationships. Great stuff!


----------



## metalguru (Nov 8, 2020)

I really liked Adult Life Skills when I saw it a while back. It succeeds in being 'eccentric and sweet' as you say, when it could have so easily toppled into unbearably twee. 

I'm surprised it didn't get more praise when it was released.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 8, 2020)

Read somewhere that ten years on there is to be a fourth season of Borgen with at least two of the original cast members reprising their roles as Birgitte Nyborg and Katrina Fonsmark
Anyone know when we might expect to see this on Netflix?


----------



## LDC (Nov 8, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Undercover S2 out on Monday Mr.Bishie



Noticed that too. Looking forward to watching that, really enjoyed the first on your recommendation. Cheers!


----------



## Reno (Nov 8, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> Read somewhere that ten years on there is to be a fourth season of Borgen with at least two of the original cast members reprising their roles as Birgitte Nyborg and Katrina Fonsmark
> Anyone know when we might expect to see this on Netflix?


Apparently it will be out sometime in 2022.









						Will There Be a ‘Borgen’ Season 4 on Netflix?
					

Is Netflix bringing more Borgen?




					decider.com


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 8, 2020)

We miss most stuff when it’s on the box, including Ackley Bridge (ch4 2018) which is now on Netflix. Just about to finish S1 & it’s got it all, proper good stuff, laughter & tears.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 8, 2020)

Eta - not Netflix.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> Apparently it will be out sometime in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Reno they're obviously in no hurry.


----------



## Reno (Nov 8, 2020)

Duncan2 said:


> thanks Reno they're obviously in no hurry.


The deal was struck in April and if you don't have everybody locked into a contract anymore, it takes time to get the key players schedules aligned. Then it can take up to two years to produce something like this, from writing to it being finished. I don't think it's because they are slacking.


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2020)

*Swedish Dicks. *A farcical comedy series about two Swedish private detectives trying to make a living in LA. Created and starring by Peter Stormare, and with repeated guest appearances by Keanu Reeves (though I haven’t seen him yet as we’re only on the third episode).

It is silly but manages to stay on the funny side of silliness. Short episodes and very watchable so far as light entertainment.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

Another +1 for La Casa de Papel (Money Heist). I love this show.

Pee Mak is on Netflix atm and it's a really good Thai horror-comedy. Heavily recommended, it's got a little something for everyone.

I personally really love Buddy Thunderstruck - a childrens' animation by the people who did robot chicken

El Marginal is pretty good too - kind of a prision break type dealy.

Tuca and Bertie is really worth watching too


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 9, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Undercover S2 out on Monday Mr.Bishie


Has anyone else started this? I've watched the first 2 episodes and finding it a bit slow.


----------



## keybored (Nov 9, 2020)

Hearse Pileup said:


> El Marginal is pretty good too - kind of a prision break type dealy.


Finally, someone else likes it 

The remake is meant to be decent too The Inmate - Wikipedia


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 10, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone else started this? I've watched the first 2 episodes and finding it a bit slow.



Not yet. Hopefully it picks up pace then!


----------



## LDC (Nov 10, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone else started this? I've watched the first 2 episodes and finding it a bit slow.



No! I was just going to post I've watched the first 2 episodes and think it's brilliant! It's not action packed but the tension is good. Good new characters too. Belgium is fucking seedy! El Dorado, urgh.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 10, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No! I was just going to post I've watched the first 2 episodes and think it's brilliant! It's not action packed but the tension is good. Good new characters too. Belgium is fucking seedy! El Dorado, urgh.


Yeah, I watched 3 and 4 in bed last night and it’s got really good. It doesn’t have the pace of the first series but the tension’s definitely there and JP’s character is ace. 

I love El Dorado! I’ve been googling for something similar in London.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 10, 2020)

keybored said:


> Finally, someone else likes it
> 
> The remake is meant to be decent too The Inmate - Wikipedia



Ahhh, I thought it looked familiar! I'd be interested to see how it stacks up.

Unfortunately I've not seen season 2 yet, though I've been looking to get back into some spanish TV for practicing languages 🤔


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2020)

Not really a recommendation, but if you want complete tosh that is watchable, Fatal Deceit is for you. 

I won't give away the many (obvious) plot twists but Mrs Shoes and I both found it hilarious, until we canned it after an hour. We didn't feel like we needed to know how it resolved.


----------



## LDC (Nov 10, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, I watched 3 and 4 in bed last night and it’s got really good. It doesn’t have the pace of the first series but the tension’s definitely there and JP’s character is ace.
> 
> I love El Dorado! I’ve been googling for something similar in London.



I really appreciate the characters involved in dodgy stuff, they're much more realistic than the fast car driving, mansion dwelling, high life living representations you usually get, and think Ferry is such a good character. I'd like a caravan on a park like that one too.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Finished second season of Mindhunter, I think its one of the most absorbing series I've watched.


I was late to this party,  but really enjoyed it too.


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> I was late to this party,  but really enjoyed it too.



Same here, watched both seasons of Mindhunter back to back a couple of weeks ago, one of the best things on there so far IMO.


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 11, 2020)

It's been mentioned here already, but a really big recommendation here for "The Good Place".

They really really did their research into trying to teach the philosophy of ethics. It's pretty much an introduction to philosophy course too.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 11, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Undercover S2 out on Monday Mr.Bishie



Is this the Ecstasy thing? I watched all of series 1 and thought it was a bit disappointing in the end. Might give 2 a go though _if someone convinces me_


----------



## Mation (Nov 12, 2020)

The Last Days of American Crime. 2020 film. I know I've got a very high tolerance for total drek, but I thought the IMDb rating of 3.6 was a tad harsh. I'd have given it at least 5 

It's an over-long grab bag of dodgy tropes, but the reason I'm bothering to say anything about it at all is that it does have one scene of award-winning family melodrama (and is otherwise quite watchable).


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2020)

Love love loved Queen's Gambit. Was in tears right near the end, really touching.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 14, 2020)

Ep 1 of Undercover a bit slow and clunky in places I thought but I'll persevere based on what Spy says about ep 3 and 4.

I did like the 10 minute catch-up at the beginning. I wish Ozark would do that if we're to have 12 months between series. And BCS, and...


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2020)

Jingle Jangle is great. Thoroughly recommended to anyone with kids, and those without who are ever remotely partial to children’s films, Christmas films, or musicals. Good cast, very well produced, and a visual treat throughout. Feels like Mr Magorium’s Wonder Emporium meets meets Hamilton meets Hugo in a Christmas setting.

Obviously if family/ kiddies films are not for you, give this a miss. But otherwise do check it out. Extremely entertaining and satisfying


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 14, 2020)

Started Trial 4. True crime documentary. 2 episodes in, looking good so far.

Charged as a teenager in the 1993 killing of a Boston police officer, Sean K. Ellis fights to prove his innocence while exposing police corruption and systematic racism.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 14, 2020)

White Boy Rick is a pretty good 70s/80s true crime / gangster film set in Detroit. Rick is a teenager with a gun dealing dysfunctional Dad. He gets sucked into hood drug stuff.

Good tunes. Dialogue authentically indecipherable in places. Well worth a go but not the best thing you will see this year.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 14, 2020)

Anyone seen Reckoning? Serial killer thriller but with a soapy feeling to it. All the characters have the appearance of prosperous suburban normality but are inevitably massively fucked up underneath


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2020)

Just watched His House. Both terrifying and poignant as fuck. Very affecting film.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> White Boy Rick is a pretty good 70s/80s true crime / gangster film set in Detroit. Rick is a teenager with a gun dealing dysfunctional Dad. He gets sucked into hood drug stuff.
> 
> Good tunes. Dialogue authentically indecipherable in places. Well worth a go but not the best thing you will see this year.


You missed out the bit that he was a paid CIA informer aged 15 who set him up as a drug dealer!
There’s also the REAL story, called White Boy!


----------



## panpete (Nov 14, 2020)

I just watched all the Shameless series, dark innit. 
Not sure if it's me, as my short attention span don't like movies much, but sometimes I watch recommended ones, but find Netflix never have what I want. Watched sling blade on prime, gaslight, and re-watched repulsion, (dark shit)


----------



## panpete (Nov 14, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Just watched His House. Both terrifying and poignant as fuck. Very affecting film.


Will put on list if I can suss to how to.
EDIT on list, thanks for whoever started this thread, I know where to come now, save me forking out for prime.
Wish "Kids" movie was on flix or prime, only on DVD I got no DVD


----------



## MBV (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm still going with undercover s2



Spoiler



Really don't like the teenage daughter storyline


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2020)

Watched polar. Was alright. Quite slick action trash. John Wick in parts, but with slightly more thought. Matt Lucas didn't seem like a good fit though. As a torturer maybe, but not the boss.


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2020)

We watched Overlord last night. An WW2 action-horror film, and a lot better than I’d expected. I feared it was going to be a silly Nazi mad scientist gory horror flick, but it turned out to be a tense war thriller with just the right amount of sci-fi horror thrown.

Very good production values, and engaging throughout- recommended to those seeking an action/thriller film.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> We watched Overlord last night. An WW2 action-horror film, and a lot better than I’d expected. I feared it was going to be a silly Nazi mad scientist gory horror flick, but it turned out to be a tense war thriller with just the right amount of sci-fi horror thrown.
> 
> Very good production values, and engaging throughout- recommended to those seeking an action/thriller film.


 Really? I've been studiously ignoring that every time I've seen it. Might give it a go then.

Has anyone tried The Liberators yet? I was looking forward to that but when I went to watch it the other day it turned out to be animated so got binned immediately.


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Really? I've been studiously ignoring that every time I've seen it. Might give it a go then.


 The Netflix trailer is misleading as it shows the parts that lead you to believe the whole film is about gross experimentation and lab monsters. But it really is 75% war action thriller, 25% horror. And the latter doesn’t really start properly until the last third of the film.

The opening scene alone is a brilliant war film scene. Think Saving Private Ryan, but with paratroopers in the air instead of infantry on beaches. Worth watching for that alone.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> The Netflix trailer is misleading as it shows the parts that lead you to believe the whole film is about gross experimentation and lab monsters. But it really is 75% war action thriller, 25% horror. And the latter doesn’t really start properly until the last third of the film.
> 
> The opening scene alone is a brilliant war film scene. Think Saving Private Ryan, but with paratroopers in the air instead of infantry on beaches. Worth watching for that alone


Fair enough. I'll give it a go this afternoon whilst Mrs S is watching The Crown.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2020)

Sorry To Bother You is now up, one of the best films in recent years


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry To Bother You is now up, one of the best films in recent years


I think I added that, just wasn't too sure. I'll give it a shot while preparing dinner.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2020)

Season 4 of The Crown.  

Yes, yes, yes I’m sure it is very far from reality in the way it depicts all concerned (though I can see both pro and anti Windsor-types and pro and anti Thatch people thinking the depictions are too kind/unkind)... but it remains rather juicy semi-highbrow soap, with some phenomenal performances.  

Gillian Anderson as Thatcher is really quite startlingly good, and the whole cast are both pretty good at matching the voice, posture and mannerisms of their characters, but also emotionally compelling.  Olivia Coleman has caught a lot of flack - mostly from those, viewing series 3, who were displeased to have pretty Claire Foy replaced by a dowdier, more matronly Liz - but I think she’s pretty awesome.  It’s not a charismatic performance and that’s quite the point.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 16, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Season 4 of The Crown.
> 
> Yes, yes, yes I’m sure it is very far from reality in the way it depicts all concerned (though I can see both pro and anti Windsor-types and pro and anti Thatch people thinking the depictions are too kind/unkind)... but it remains rather juicy semi-highbrow soap, with some phenomenal performances.
> 
> Gillian Anderson as Thatcher is really quite startlingly good, and the whole cast are both pretty good at matching the voice, posture and mannerisms of their characters, but also emotionally compelling.  Olivia Coleman has caught a lot of flack - mostly from those, viewing series 3, who were displeased to have pretty Claire Foy replaced by a dowdier, more matronly Liz - but I think she’s pretty awesome.  It’s not a charismatic performance and that’s quite the point.



Blimey! Really? I've been half watching it over the top of a laptop and think most of the acting is laughable, with GA being the worst offender! It's like bad mimickry. Like they're taking the piss, and more suited to Spitting Image than a serious drama.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Reno (Nov 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Blimey! Really? I've been half watching it over the top of a laptop and think most of the acting is laughable, with GA being the worst offender! It's like bad mimickry. Like they're taking the piss, and more suited to Spitting Image than a serious drama.



The acting is great.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 16, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Started Trial 4. True crime documentary. 2 episodes in, looking good so far.
> 
> Charged as a teenager in the 1993 killing of a Boston police officer, Sean K. Ellis fights to prove his innocence while exposing police corruption and systematic racism.



Finished this morning. Would recommend to fans of When they see us, Making a murderer etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2020)

The acting in The Crown looks awful from the trail - real Star Stories/6 full hours in make-up shit


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 16, 2020)

Watched _Prisoners_ last night. Blimey


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 16, 2020)

Reno said:


> The acting is great.


I find it cringey. Thatcher just didn't talk like that despite how she's been portrayed by stand-up mimics. GA is copying Janet Brown, not Margaret Thatcher. It's a caricature.


----------



## smmudge (Nov 16, 2020)

It's just annoying that Gillian Anderson can't seem to do an English accent without whispering. She did the same in The Fall, just whispered throughout the whole thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2020)

She’s pretty good in Bleak House


----------



## Reno (Nov 16, 2020)

smmudge said:


> It's just annoying that Gillian Anderson can't seem to do an English accent without whispering. She did the same in The Fall, just whispered throughout the whole thing.


She grew up in London and has spent the majority her life in the UK, so an English accent isn't something she has to try for. Your definition of whispering may be different from mine.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2020)

Did you get to check Overlord at the end, Spymaster ? Even if you think the film is likely to be shit or not your kind of thing, it’s still well worth watching the first ten minutes.

Great opening action scene, and more to their credit much of it done with practical effects and actual props and stuntmen jumping through fire, rather than being a CGI job. Which is the more remarkable considering where the action takes place and what it encompasses.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 16, 2020)

T & P said:


> Did you get to check Overlord at the end, Spymaster ? Even if you think the film is likely to be shit or not your kind of thing, it’s still well worth watching the first ten minutes.
> 
> Great opening action scene, and more to their credit much of it done with practical effects and actual props and stuntmen jumping through fire, rather than being a CGI job. Which is the more remarkable considering where the action takes place and what it encompasses.


I haven't yet but I definitely will. I'll let you know what I think. Working my way through the new Disney TV series version of The Right Stuff at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2020)

Nearly finished the second season of *Swedish Dicks*, and I come here tonight to fully endorse it. Don’t be put off by its silly title, this is a well written, very funny and a ludicrously watchable action comedy series.

It gets better with every episode, the overall story arc is engaging, good character development, and to cap it all Keanu Reeves is brilliant in it. I’m perhaps bigging it up somewhat so don’t expect The Good Place levels of greatness, but it is still a great light entertainment series.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I find it cringey. Thatcher just didn't talk like that despite how she's been portrayed by stand-up mimics. GA is copying Janet Brown, not Margaret Thatcher. It's a caricature.


It is making me angry. 
Episode 5 with the 'Palace intruder' was by far the best.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry To Bother You is now up, one of the best films in recent years


cheers for mentioning that. I was annoyed I'd missed it at the cinema first time round, so glad to finally catch it.
love everything about the world building they did with the visuals. and great soundtrack.

I'm not sure the last third or so of the movie held up though. 
everything after the equestisapians were introduced. it just felt like a bit of an odd turn from the story up to that point. I was more interested in the relationship between Cassius & Detroit which got a bit sidelined by the sci-fi craziness. then they just kind of got back together because that's the expected resolution in a movie, rather than naturally progressing there.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 16, 2020)

Reno said:


> She grew up in London and has spent the majority her life in the UK, so an English accent isn't something she has to try for. Your definition of whispering may be different from mine.



It’s true she’s speaking softly though, it makes her Thatcher seem old and frail. I’m not sure whether it’s intentional or it’s the only way GA can get the accent right.


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2020)

Cerv said:


> cheers for mentioning that. I was annoyed I'd missed it at the cinema first time round, so glad to finally catch it.
> love everything about the world building they did with the visuals. and great soundtrack.
> 
> I'm not sure the last third or so of the movie held up though.
> everything after the equestisapians were introduced. it just felt like a bit of an odd turn from the story up to that point. I was more interested in the relationship between Cassius & Detroit which got a bit sidelined by the sci-fi craziness. then they just kind of got back together because that's the expected resolution in a movie, rather than naturally progressing there.


Oohh... I was just going to ask you what sorcery is this with your fancy blurry spoilered text, but as I quoted your message I saw the spoiler code you’ve used. Much neater than the traditional one


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 16, 2020)

Have been giving Undercover a go but struggling to suspend disbelief sufficiently to get properly drawn in.For the undercover team if it can go wrong it does go wrong but somehow the villains don't rumble them.One villain to the other "you wouldn't recognise a cop if he was wearing a uniform and smiling at you".And so it proves.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 16, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Blimey! Really? I've been half watching it over the top of a laptop and think most of the acting is laughable, with GA being the worst offender! It's like bad mimickry. Like they're taking the piss, and more suited to Spitting Image than a serious drama.


Yeah.  This season will get a stack of BAFTA and Emmy nominations.  Trust me.  It’s good.  

Anderson’s voice is the least of it really.  There’s a torsion coming from inside her performance that just brings an agonising discomfort to Thatcher’s inherent lack of self-knowledge and drive to be strong at all costs.  I mean.  Thatch herself might have been more relaxed in herself, but the script here suggests something more twisted up.


----------



## Mation (Nov 18, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I find it cringey. Thatcher just didn't talk like that despite how she's been portrayed by stand-up mimics. GA is copying Janet Brown, not Margaret Thatcher. It's a caricature.


Just watched a bit of s4e1. It's unbearable. Embarrassingly awful parody, but also successfully makes me recoil with Thatcher horror.

Ugh.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2020)

Do they show the ‘ta blowing up Mountbatten’s boat? Might be tempted to watch that bit just for the laughs.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2020)

belboid said:


> Do they show the ‘ta blowing up Mountbatten’s boat? Might be tempted to watch that bit just for the laughs.


Yes.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2020)

Mation said:


> Just watched a bit of s4e1. It's unbearable. Embarrassingly awful parody ...



Isn't it? I just don't get what's good about that kind of acting. To me it's completely incongruous to that type of drama.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 18, 2020)

smmudge said:


> It's just annoying that Gillian Anderson can't seem to do an English accent without whispering. She did the same in The Fall, just whispered throughout the whole thing.


I haven't seen her in The Crown. I tried to watch it but it's utter shite, but I don't think Gillian Anderson has any problem pulling off an English accent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2020)

Diana looks particularly awful, like a pisstake, all simpering panda eyes


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2020)

I tried to watch the Crown s1 the other night but it's fucking awful. It probably doesn't help that I hate these people in real life but I just found it mawkish shite. The only good thing in it was Jared Harris and, well, he dies pretty much straight away. Not for me.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 18, 2020)

Quite enjoying 'To the Lake', russian zombie esque series atm.


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2020)

Of course The Crown won't have many fans on Urban and with every season there is the expected fist shaking and exclamations of how it's shite, by those who approach it with the expectation to hate it because they object to the subject matter itself. 

I nearly gave up after the first two episodes of season one and made fun of it, but then there is an episode where Elizabeth II has an argument with the Queen Mother for not giving her a decent education, considering all the far smarter people she is required to converse with at functions and it becomes compelling, It mines drama from very ordinary people in an extraordinary situation. I'm a republican but that doesn't mean I can't relate to the characters as people, especially as these are fictionalised versions of the real thing. The series humanises them, but it doesn't flatter them and it only confirms my feelings about the absurdity of a monarchy in the 20th century and beyond. Peter Morgan is an excellent writer, he writes the entire thing and as filmmaking this is impressive. I completely disagree with the complaints  the acting. The combination of writing and acting is first rate, the characters are multifaceted and the cast do an extraordinary job of bringing them to life.


----------



## Winot (Nov 18, 2020)

I think the problem with the Crown s4 episodes I’ve watched so far is that the events it is depicting are fundamentally uninteresting. It works best in my opinion when it depicts interesting political/historical events with the royal family being a backdrop. For example the abdication crisis or Suez. So far S4 has just had the simpering Sloane (I see from the episode list that unemployment, South African sanctions and the Falklands is coming up so hopefully it get a bit more interesting).


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2020)

I have avoided The Crown until now but was sneakily manipulated into watching the new series. Plus there is fuck all else happening. 

It's actually OK, not least because it makes being a Royal look really shit, which is tiny violin time - but also another good reason for abolishing the monarchy. 

The stuff about the Bowes-Lyon sisters was an interesting angle to take as was centreing Michael Fagan.

Gillian Anderson as Thatcher is just not good though.


----------



## Thora (Nov 18, 2020)

I love the Crown


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2020)

Winot said:


> I think the problem with the Crown s4 episodes I’ve watched so far is that the events it is depicting are fundamentally uninteresting. It works best in my opinion when it depicts interesting political/historical events with the royal family being a backdrop. For example the abdication crisis or Suez. So far S4 has just had the simpering Sloane (I see from the episode list that unemployment, South African sanctions and the Falklands is coming up so hopefully it get a bit more interesting).


It explores the psychology of these characters against the backdrop of major historical events and you'd like to see the opposite. I don't see how an "interesting historical event of the week" series with the characters in the background would be compelling as human drama, apart from that they weren't at the detre of every major historical or political event of their time. Documentary is far better suited to that than drama. Sure, the Balmoral episode isn't about a major historical event, but I thought it was astute in the way is dissected Thatcher vs the royals and nobody apart from Diana comes out well. Thatcher is humourless, unimaginative and inflexible, the toffs are coarse, calculating and snobbish. It was also structured nicely, with the motive of the injured stag weaving through it.

What struck me about Diana is just how much of a kid she still was and how cruelly they set her up. I always had mixed feeling about her. In some ways she really wasn't that bright, but many of us gays feel enormous gratitude for the way she shone a light on HIV/AIDS at a time when AIDS patients were treated as lepers who deserved all they got. She showed genuine compassion, which was much needed considering how Reagan and Thatcher behaved in light of the crisis. I also think the actress who plays her is spot on.

I'm still in two minds about Gillian Anderson's Thatcher four episodes in. She's more exaggerated and grotesque than Meryl Streep's take on the role (in a film, which unlike The Crown, was pretty dreadful but which won Streep an Oscar). Streep was more low key, but that also didn't feel quite right as Thatcher was always performing, there was nothing natural about the way she spoke and moved. In the early episodes she goes for Thatchers class insecurity in the early stages as the PM, which is not something Thatcher was known for and it comes across as frailty. I don't think she's terrible though and no worse than Streep, it's just that Thatcher presents a real challenge to an actor when trying to unearth the human under the construct.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2020)

I think part of the thing is that the first few scenes watching someone play a famous person, you’re distracted by the question of accuracy.  Most often this is ameliorated by taking quite a subtle approach to the physical and vocal transformation, (see Michael Sheen’s excellent takes on Frost, Blair, that football manager etc) - and we forget about the transformation.  


The thing is, with Thatcher - and especially the version of thatcher drawn in this show - the entire driving force of the character is a relentless effort to be super humanly strong, and without self-doubt or empathy.  Proper “stop up the access and passage to remorse...” stuff.  

No one is like that. Not even her.  But (within this script) she is so committed to the conviction that she will be that way, that the effort of maintaining this way of living is tangible.  Every syllable, every movement has effortful, painful deliberate choice driving through it.  I think it’s a great choice, that - over the course of the ten episodes - makes sense of someone who otherwise would seem like a 2 dimensional monster acting from no internal motivation.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 18, 2020)

I bloody love The Crown - it feels like pure filth.  I don't watch any soap operas on TV - or much else really but this is addictive.  It's definitely a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Mation (Nov 18, 2020)

Reno said:


> Of course The Crown won't have many fans on Urban and with every season there is the expected fist shaking and exclamations of how it's shite, by those who approach it with the expectation to hate it because they object to the subject matter itself.


That's not it at all (for me). I can (usually) separate how I feel about the reality from an interest in how it's depicted. I haven't watched many episodes; a few from seasons 1 and 3, and some of s4e1. Much of it was enjoyable from the perspective of wondering how accurate it was and, assuming that some of it was, getting a glimpse of a world I don't understand.



spanglechick said:


> I think part of the thing is that the first few scenes watching someone play a famous person, you’re distracted by the question of accuracy.


I get what you mean (I think), but my problem isn't that GA's Thatcher is not enough like the real one, but that her version seems based on extremes.

If she acted like that to play Thatcher giving some important speech or other, or to command an otherwise all male meeting, when Thatcher herself would have been hamming it up, that would be fair enough. But GA is giving all the ham when she's playing a scene at home with Dennis and doing the ironing.

Granted I didn't watch much, but there was no nuance _at all_ in the portrayal and, for me, that's what made it cringeworthy parody. If there's evidence that Thatcher was 'on stage' 24/7, even alone with her husband, then I stand corrected. But otherwise, GA isn't portraying a real person, even a Hyacinth Bucket of one, and it shows.

On the other had, if portraying her as a caricature is an informal anarchist action, it has my full support


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2020)

Mation said:


> If there's evidence that Thatcher was 'on stage' 24/7, even alone with her husband, then I stand corrected.


She wasn't even like that in a lot of public appearances. This is the failing. People are recalling the woman's various caricatures rather than the actual woman.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2020)

Here you go:




Absolutely nothing like the Gillian Anderson/Spitting Image/Janet Brown characters. The latter two were comedy characters though. GA is supposed to be serious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2020)

Thatcher is impossible to portray by a human


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2020)

Even if you don't like Gillian Anderson's performance, people argue like the entire season revolves around Thatcher, when overall she occupies little screen time. Maybe that's the impression you get if you get if you only watch bits of the series here and there, but then you also aren't in the position to judge the overall quality of the series. The Crown never pretends to be realistic, it's a playwrights interpretation of private moments and conversations nobody was witness to. I think he gets to the basic truths of the characters, their relationships and wider impact, even if the specifics are a piece of fiction. While not comparing Peter Morgan to Shakespeare, he does a similar thing with recent British history. He turns it into effective drama.

Unlike The Iron Lady, which was way too sympathetic towards Thatcher, The Crown at least presents Thatcher as an antagonist and as loathsome and corrosive at almost every turn.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 18, 2020)

Mation said:


> That's not it at all (for me). I can (usually) separate how I feel about the reality from an interest in how it's depicted. I haven't watched many episodes; a few from seasons 1 and 3, and some of s4e1. Much of it was enjoyable from the perspective of wondering how accurate it was and, assuming that some of it was, getting a glimpse of a world I don't understand.
> 
> 
> I get what you mean (I think), but my problem isn't that GA's Thatcher is not enough like the real one, but that her version seems based on extremes.
> ...


In this show, this interpretation of her is a woman so twisted that she doesn’t gossip and joke with her husband, that she tells her daughter quite without shame that she has always preferred her son... I think it’s a very specific, very extreme depiction of her.


----------



## Mation (Nov 18, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> In this show, this interpretation of her is a woman so twisted that she doesn’t gossip and joke with her husband, that she tells her daughter quite without shame that she has always preferred her son... I think it’s a very specific, very extreme depiction of her.


That's what she does (or doesn't do, e.g. gossip), not how she does it. I'd be much better able to watch a depiction of what she did if it didn't involve such exaggerated rasping and neck craning. The other actors don't seem to be doing parodies/extreme depictions/a theatre performance, so my expectations were different.

If this were a stage show then I wouldn't personally want to see it (I can't suspend my disbelief in that context/setting), but I can imagine it working for people who like theatre. But it's telly not theatre or a televised play, and she stands out like a sore thumb; like she's playing in a different production of the story, with a different director and different sensibilities (not the character but the actor). (I haven't seen the Diana yet, though.)

Anyway. We probably won't agree on it, but those are the reasons why it makes me cringe!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2020)

Watching Schitt's Creek 

Harmless US crap but easy watching and funny in places despite the mostly hateful characters and cheesy plot.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 18, 2020)

Schitt's Creek got me through Lockdown 1.
Moira saying 'bebe' never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2020)

The Crown is surely produced for the larger USA audience rather than the UK?


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> The Crown is surely produced for the larger USA audience rather than the UK?


Everything on Netflix is produced with US money for an international audience with productions from all round the world but creatively The Crown is a British production. It was created and is entirely written by the British playwright Peter Morgan, who has specialised in writing stage/tv plays and movies about British politics and about Elizabeth II.

It's mostly an expansion of his stage play The Audience about the queen's audiences with all the prime ministers during her reign and his film The Queen, about the fallout from Diana's death, both starring Helen Mirren. Those were for a British audience and The Crown could have been produced for British TV, if it was done on a lower budget.


----------



## harpo (Nov 19, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I have avoided The Crown until now but was sneakily manipulated into watching the new series. Plus there is fuck all else happening.
> 
> It's actually OK, not least because it makes being a Royal look really shit, which is tiny violin time - but also another good reason for abolishing the monarchy.
> 
> ...


The episode with the sisters showed them for the ruthless grifters they are. The most revealing and troubling episode of the series.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Watching Schitt's Creek
> 
> Harmless US crap but easy watching and funny in places despite the mostly hateful characters and cheesy plot.


Muck


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 19, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> Quite enjoying 'To the Lake', russian zombie esque series atm.



I bloody love it. I think mentioning zombies does it a great dis-service.

I love that it just launches into the breakdown of society in the first episode, I love the use of humour, great characters, fast paced and only 8 episodes instead of some 30 episode US type bollocks where half of the time is spent with everyone talking about their bloody _feelings. "_Show, don't tell" is something these writers understand.

Recommended

I refuse to watch The Crown on principal


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Watching Schitt's Creek
> 
> Harmless US crap but easy watching and funny in places despite the mostly hateful characters and cheesy plot.



The hateful characters is what makes it great


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 19, 2020)

]


fucthest8 said:


> I bloody love it. I think mentioning zombies does it a great dis-service.



Ahhh, I'm only on the second episode, so fair! Really enjoying it so far though.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Watching Schitt's Creek
> 
> Harmless US crap but easy watching and funny in places despite the mostly hateful characters and cheesy plot.



I've just finished it. Its Gilmore girls gentle humour rather than laugh out loud for me. It's also, as I only spotted 5 seasons in, Canadian.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 19, 2020)

Mation said:


> That's what she does (or doesn't do, e.g. gossip), not how she does it. I'd be much better able to watch a depiction of what she did if it didn't involve such exaggerated rasping and neck craning. The other actors don't seem to be doing parodies/extreme depictions/a theatre performance, so my expectations were different.
> 
> If this were a stage show then I wouldn't personally want to see it (I can't suspend my disbelief in that context/setting), but I can imagine it working for people who like theatre. But it's telly not theatre or a televised play, and she stands out like a sore thumb; like she's playing in a different production of the story, with a different director and different sensibilities (not the character but the actor). (I haven't seen the Diana yet, though.)
> 
> Anyway. We probably won't agree on it, but those are the reasons why it makes me cringe!


Spot on. Her acting seems so hugely out of place that I’m surprised there’s this much debate about it.  Is it that Spangles and Reno are more invested in drama than most and they’re seeing stuff that we’re missing?


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Spot on. Her acting seems so hugely out of place that I’m surprised there’s this much debate about it.  Is it that Spangles and Reno are more invested in drama than most and they’re seeing stuff that we’re missing?


That’s a subjective opinion and of course those if us who have watched the entire show see it differently than someone who appears to just watch a relative small part, apparently because of Thatcher. While I‘m not entirely sold in her performance myself (I’m up to episode 6) Thatcher‘s personae was a performance, therefore she never seemed entirely natural around others. It certainly helps to watch the show in it’s entirety rather than focusing on the bits with her in it, as hers merely is a supporting  performance. Not sure why you make the entire show dependent on her performance, in several episodes she doesn't appear at all, in others just for a few minutes.


----------



## Thora (Nov 19, 2020)

Maybe it helps that I don't really remember seeing the real Thatcher (or impressions) on the TV at the time, so this version doesn't bother me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 19, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Watching Schitt's Creek
> 
> Harmless US crap but easy watching and funny in places despite the mostly hateful characters and cheesy plot.



It came highly recommended, but I gave up after two episodes due to disengagement and zero laughs.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 19, 2020)

I thought it was kind of poor for the first episodes but we were a bit stuck for stuff to watch, it kind of hits a really nice stride in the second half of the first season.  They're all just hateful snobby dicks the first few episodes.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2020)

The first couple seemed okay scene setting so we stuck with it.  ‘It’s okay, she’s his sister’ made us certain to continue.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> That’s a subjective opinion and of course those if us who have watched the entire show see it differently than someone who appears to just watch a relative small part, apparently because of Thatcher. While I‘m not entirely sold in her performance myself (I’m up to episode 6) Thatcher‘s personae was a performance, therefore she never seemed entirely natural around others. It certainly helps to watch the show in it’s entirety rather than focusing on the bits with her in it, as hers merely is a supporting  performance. Not sure why you make the entire show dependent on her performance, in several episodes she doesn't appear at all, in others just for a few minutes.


Nobody is making it _all about her performance _but the comment was made that the acting was great, which clearly isn't everyone's view, particularly in the case of Anderson's Thatcher.


----------



## Mation (Nov 19, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I bloody love it. I think mentioning zombies does it a great dis-service.
> 
> I love that it just launches into the breakdown of society in the first episode, I love the use of humour, great characters, fast paced and only 8 episodes instead of some 30 episode US type bollocks where half of the time is spent with everyone talking about their bloody _feelings. "_Show, don't tell" is something these writers understand.
> 
> ...


Just started watching this on the basis of your recommendation. Going well


----------



## Mation (Nov 19, 2020)

Reno said:


> several episodes she doesn't appear at all, in others just for a few minutes.


That's increased the chances of me watching a bit more. I didn't fancy having to skip through lots of scenes.


----------



## tony.c (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm on 3rd episode of Barbarians. I like swords and sandals stuff.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 20, 2020)

tony.c said:


> I'm on 3rd episode of Barbarians. I like swords and sandals stuff.



It was good fun. Nonsense, but great.


----------



## LDC (Nov 20, 2020)

Finished and thoroughly enjoyed season 2 of Undercover, and also To the Lake, an excellent Russian-made pandemic/disaster film. Finished with a good set up for the next season which I'll look forward to. Watched the Korean Time to Hunt last night which was quite good too. Might give the Korean zombie film Alive a go as well.

Anyone watched Arkansas?


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 20, 2020)

Honourable mention to "Insatiable", a drama/comedy series about beauty pageants in Georgia with lots of murder and intrigue (i thought it looked like garbage, but it's eminently watchable and does some reasonably decent talking about eating disorders and the like), and "Teenage Bounty Hungers", which likewise set in Georgia, is entertaining trash (high-school sisters from wealthy family accidentally become bounty hunters), and not at all the pile of skeeze that the title suggests.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2020)

Giving ‘*6 Underground*’ a second viewing, and enjoying it as much.

If you like Ryan Reynolds and his brand of OTT gory but undoubtedly funny Deadpool-style action comedy, and Michael Bay films, you’ll love this.

Great action thriller with a feel of Mission Impossible to it. They clearly had a lot of fun making this. In particular Michael Bay, who I reckon demanded of Netflix ‘right, not only I’m doing spectacular car chase scenes, but I want to literally show people being cut in half as their car disintegrates’ as a condition for making this.

If you don’t like that kind of nonsense you’ll hate this, so don’t bother. Otherwise, do. Certainly Ryan Reynolds fans.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 22, 2020)

Can it really be that no one has yet mentioned “Unnatural Selection“?  (4 part documentary about gene editing and biohacking)

Amazing, creepy, eye-opening and just plain scary actually. It shows that more or less anyone can cheaply obtain the material to start splicing bits of DNA together at home and maybe even release their results into the environment.  Where will this take us?!

Please someone else watch this and tell me if I’m right to be a little freaked out?









						Watch Unnatural Selection | Netflix Official Site
					

From eradicating disease to selecting a child’s traits, gene editing gives humans the chance to hack biology. Meet the real people behind the science.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2020)

iamwithnail said:


> I thought it was kind of poor for the first episodes but we were a bit stuck for stuff to watch, it kind of hits a really nice stride in the second half of the first season.  They're all just hateful snobby dicks the first few episodes.


I found the same with Parks and Rec. Suspect that Shitts Creek will not be binged but will watch when feeling lazy.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 22, 2020)

Just finished Biohackers, German series (drama), highly recommend.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2020)

Its not new but Operation Odessa was good, story of an attempt to buy a former soviet submarine for a Colombian cartel. I had to check to see if the story was fiction.


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Nov 23, 2020)

Watched white boy rick last night and enjoyed it .....its worth a go, also decent soundtrack


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2020)

pieandmashfirm said:


> Watched white boy rick last night and enjoyed it .....its worth a go, also decent soundtrack


Good film.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

It's not new, but I found Maniac last night and watched the whole thing (it's a sensible length mini-series rather than multiple long seasons) - Emma Stone and Jonah Hill star, and it is just the sort of slightly surreal reality-bending near-future/low-sci-fi type thing that I love - right up my alley.

If anyone has any suggestions in a similar vein I'd be grateful - I've had my fill of takes on the zombie thing for now


----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> It's not new, but I found Maniac last night and watched the whole thing (it's a sensible length mini-series rather than multiple long seasons) - Emma Stone and Jonah Hill star, and it is just the sort of slightly surreal reality-bending near-future/low-sci-fi type thing that I love - right up my alley.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions in a similar vein I'd be grateful - I've had my fill of takes on the zombie thing for now


I was just strongly recommended that too, glad to hear more support for it.   I'll get downloading.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> It's not new, but I found Maniac last night and watched the whole thing (it's a sensible length mini-series rather than multiple long seasons) - Emma Stone and Jonah Hill star, and it is just the sort of slightly surreal reality-bending near-future/low-sci-fi type thing that I love - right up my alley.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions in a similar vein I'd be grateful - I've had my fill of takes on the zombie thing for now


Living with myself?


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

belboid said:


> I was just strongly recommended that too, glad to hear more support for it.   I'll get downloading.



I absolutely loved it, compelling viewing!

Another one we started to watch is If I Hadn't Met You (original title  Si no t'hagués conegut ) - a slow paced Catalan alternate realities type thing - waiting for a day when OH isn't working to get on with it though as we both want to see it.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Living with myself?



Is that the Paul Rudd (he has to have an aging portrait of himself in an attic somewhere, he's older than me ffs - not jealous or anything  ) film?  I think OH watched it at some point and said it was good, will add it to the list, thanks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Is that the Paul Rudd (he has to have an aging portrait of himself in an attic somewhere, he's older than me ffs - not jealous or anything  ) film?  I think OH watched it at some point and said it was good, will add it to the list, thanks


TV mini series. I wasn't mad keen on Maniac, but I also wasn't mad keen on living with myself, so you might like it.


----------



## LDC (Nov 23, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> Its not new but Operation Odessa was good, story of an attempt to buy a former soviet submarine for a Colombian cartel. I had to check to see if the story was fiction.



Oh seen that advertised, didn't know it was about that, might give it a watch.


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> It's not new, but I found Maniac last night and watched the whole thing (it's a sensible length mini-series rather than multiple long seasons) - Emma Stone and Jonah Hill star, and it is just the sort of slightly surreal reality-bending near-future/low-sci-fi type thing that I love - right up my alley.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions in a similar vein I'd be grateful - I've had my fill of takes on the zombie thing for now


If you have Amazon Prime, check out Undone.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> If you have Amazon Prime, check out Undone.



I don't, but will look out for it if it becomes available from other sources


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> If you have Amazon Prime, check out Undone.


Got me excited there and then I find out it's animated


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

Speaking of animations - watched the Spider Man: Into The Spiderverse animated film this morning, fucking ace   Thoroughly enjoyable and the artwork itself was stunning


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Got me excited there and then I find out it's animated


Well, not exactly. It’s actually a hybrid of real action and animation, filmed as a real action series and then painted over. Think of it as a lower grade Avatar. You can tell who the actors are, and the two main leads are very well known.

But the main thing is that it is a great story involving time travel and international conspiracies mixed up with upcoming family weddings and relationships.

It’s highly original and fresh concept- highly recommended. The first episode is not all that on the surface, but then shit gets real right from the beginning of episode 2.Worth giving it a go.


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Speaking of animations - watched the Spider Man: Into The Spiderverse animated film this morning, fucking ace   Thoroughly enjoyable and the artwork itself was stunning


100% this. I was reluctant to check it out because I care less and less for superhero stuff by the day, less so in animation form. But kept seeing rave review after rave review of it and decided to try it out. It’s not what you’d expect at all, and really bloody good


----------



## Trencher (Nov 23, 2020)

Has 'Godless' had a mention? Engrossing western with a lot of strong female characters, not just the usual bar girls and wives fretting that their man is off to have a shoot out. Interesting to see Jeff Daniels playing a baddy, a very bad baddy , but then he does something to make you think again...


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Trencher said:


> Has 'Godless' had a mention? Engrossing western with a lot of strong female characters, not just the usual bar girls and wives fretting that their man is off to have a shoot out. Interesting to see Jeff Daniels playing a baddy, a very bad baddy , but then he does something to make you think again...


Totally OTT but great fun.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Got me excited there and then I find out it's animated


Why is that an issue?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is that an issue?


I don't like animated films.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I don't like animated films.


That’s like saying you don’t like comedies or action films


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s like saying you don’t like comedies or action films


No it's not. Animated stuff is for children and weirdos.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

Not my problem if you want to write off a whole type of visual media... your loss

I am more concerned that you write off people who enjoy animation in that way though - that is pretty harsh


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> No it's not. Animated stuff is for children and weirdos.


Fool


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2020)

Although there are a few bits that due to their sci-Fi nature are properly cgi’d, the great majority of footage is little more than live action film painted over. This is a typical frame, as an example 



Is it really that much of a leap for you Spymaster from, say, a filmmaker today choosing to film something in black and white instead of colour, or using some moody sepia filter?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Fool


Weirdo.


----------



## Duncan2 (Nov 23, 2020)

Watching White Boy Rick I think has given me a much better idea of the sort of thing people who advise against ever going to Detroit might have in mind.I am a little surprised it hasn't attracted more attention on this thread.It was a genuinely tragic tale and I found it absorbing to the extent that I was surprised when the film reached its end-seemed to me I had only just settled down to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Weirdo.


Proudly so


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Proudly so



Also just want to add - I'm Spartacus and so is my wife.

I can't imagine just denigrating an entire medium and everyone who enjoys it

I like a lot of anime too, Steins Gate is one of my favourite things that I have ever seen in any medium, I've watched loads of stuff that is properly thoughtful and engaging stuff, I just don't get this viewpoint at all.


----------



## mack (Nov 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Totally OTT but great fun.



Seemed a real shame they only made one season of that.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2020)

Apparently a new season of Russian Doll is in the works - not sure how that is going to go.  I loved the original season so much I have watched it 3 times now


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It came highly recommended, but I gave up after two episodes due to disengagement and zero laughs.



First season is an effort but it's better as it goes along.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 24, 2020)

Watching Haunted at the moment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m looking for recommendations. The last two I had were duff.  

Cursed. Got 5 mins in. The acting was dreadful, but I don’t blame them. If I had dialogue that bad I’d give up too.

Maniac. Nope. Not for me. Got 12 mins in. Not in the mood.

What do I like? Scandi noir. Space sci fi (not superhero sci fi). Documentaries that aren’t all melodramatic. History preferably. I liked Dark 1 & 2 but couldn’t follow 3. I liked Mindhunter. I thought the Alienist 1 was great but 2 was too long. Don’t think we need another. Thought Messiah was OK. But I think Netflix were right not to make another season. I like Montelbano, Marcella, the Fall. I liked Bordertown. I like Discovery. I hate the Crown.

I just want something to binge when Mrs la rouge is watching baking.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 24, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m looking for recommendations. The last two I had were duff.
> 
> Cursed. Got 5 mins in. The acting was dreadful, but I don’t blame them. If I had dialogue that bad I’d give up too.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Ozark?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Have you tried Ozark?


Yup. Love it.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 24, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. Love it.



Manhunt: Unabomber?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Manhunt: Unabomber?


I’ll give it a go. Cheers.


----------



## MBV (Nov 24, 2020)

Suburra: Blood on Rome danny la rouge ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 24, 2020)

dfm said:


> Suburra: Blood on Rome danny la rouge ?


Thanks. I’ll check it out.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Why is that an issue?


Apart from it being rotoscoped it's shite.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ll give it a go. Cheers.


There’s a second series released this year, Manhunt: Deadly Games, which is also very good and looks at the Atlanta olympics bombing from a very interesting angle. Not on Netflix yet but it is on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 25, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There’s a second series released this year, Manhunt: Deadly Games, which is also very good and looks at the Atlanta olympics bombing from a very interesting angle. Not on Netflix yet but it is on Amazon Prime.



Cheers, didn't know that. I thought Unabomber was one of the best series of that year.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Cheers, didn't know that. I thought Unabomber was one of the best series of that year.


Deadly Games is just as absorbing as Unabomber, but from a different perspective. I think it's on the Starzplay add-on in Amazon Prime but you can get a free trial, binge it over a weekend and cancel if you don't want to keep it.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 25, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There’s a second series released this year, Manhunt: Deadly Games, which is also very good and looks at the Atlanta olympics bombing from a very interesting angle. Not on Netflix yet but it is on Amazon Prime.



Manhunt: Deadly Games is a better Richard Jewell biopic than the "Richard Jewell" movie directed by Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Manhunt: Deadly Games is a better Richard Jewell biopic than the "Richard Jewell" movie directed by Clint Eastwood ...


I didn't want to say that beccause I thought it might be a spoiler but yes, you're quite right.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2020)

.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 25, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I didn't want to say that beccause I thought it might be a spoiler but yes, you're quite right.



Oh yes, so it is. I edited my post. I forgot that when I started watching it, I couldn't remember the real-life outcome so that aspect was quite gripping.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Oh yes, so it is. I edited my post. I forgot that when I started watching it, I couldn't remember the real-life outcome so that aspect was quite gripping.


I've edited the quote too. It's worth keeping in the bag for those who don't know about the events.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2020)

danny la rouge have you seen Hail Satan? That's a good documentary.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 25, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> danny la rouge have you seen Hail Satan? That's a good documentary.


Nope. Cheers.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 25, 2020)

And The Barkley Marathons if it's still there.


----------



## LDC (Nov 25, 2020)

Did someone mention Overlord earlier in the thread? Sure I got the recommendation on here. Anyway, hated it, turned it off at the lab scenes after suffering through until then. I don't like horror generally, and I _really _don't like anything involving medical experiment horror, especially Nazi stuff, urgh.

Really enjoyed Operation Odessa though, the narco sub Netlfix documentary, what a brilliant story. Also made me want to watch Miami Vice again!

Anyone tried The Barrier?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Really enjoyed Operation Odessa though, the narco sub Netlfix documentary


its when he goes to meet Yester in SA I had to google to see, the bloke just seemed too out there, but he's real and currently looking at 40 yrs in the US for attempt to import cannabis in large amounts. Must have spent his 10 mill.


----------



## Supine (Nov 25, 2020)

Finally got Netflix to help me through the winter lockdown. Really enjoying Queens Gambit. 

Will be following this thread closely.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 25, 2020)

Wishing there was a new scandi series on.
Watched em all and want more.


----------



## LDC (Nov 25, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> its when he goes to meet Yester in SA I had to google to see, the bloke just seemed too out there, but he's real and currently looking at 40 yrs in the US for attempt to import cannabis in large amounts. Must have spent his 10 mill.



Yeah, all of the main people were, err... interesting. Yester legging it with 10 million belonging to the Cali cartel didn't seem like a great plan, but maybe it's worked out OK for him until now...









						International Fugitive Extradited from Italy Pleads Guilty to Drug Charge
					






					www.dea.gov


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Wishing there was a new scandi series on.
> Watched em all and want more.


Which do you consider the best Scandi cop/mystery series? 

(No supernatural nonsense or horror stuff please)


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 25, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Which do you consider the best Scandi cop/mystery series?
> 
> (No supernatural nonsense or horror stuff please)




Bordertown. 
Followed by Deadwind


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 25, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> And The Barkley Marathons if it's still there.



I know someone who entered Barkley, managed one lap only!


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 25, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Which do you consider the best Scandi cop/mystery series?
> 
> (No supernatural nonsense or horror stuff please)


You never forget your first.





Sugar Kane said:


> Bordertown


Starting that tonight


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2020)

Elpenor said:


> I know someone who entered Barkley, managed one lap only!


Brilliant   
Such a crazy race. I loved finding out about it and love that it exists.


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2020)

I started watching the well received Russian pandemic drama/thriller _To the Lake_, but gave up before the first episode was over. Every character is a cliche, engineered for maximum conflict, antagonising those nearest and dearest at every point (this is why I could never watch EastEnders). Russian directors working in the mainstream all want to be Michael Bay, trying hard to dazzle with attention grabbing camera work. This show's party trick is to attach GoPro cameras to actors heads for POV shots.  I threw in the towel when in a clumsy exposition dump, the mother of a teenage boy obviously meant to be read as autistic, laboriously explains to the guests at a dinner party what autism is. Friends of subtlety need not apply.

Then I moved on to _Black Spot_ and I'm two episodes in. This is ok, it's just too reminiscent of other shows. Its a French-Belgian crime drama, with a supernatural twist. It takes place in a rural town, surrounded by a forest, which has a homicide rate six times that of the rest of the country. Every episode centres on a case, but it connects to a larger story of something sinister lurking in the woods, which moves it into folk-horror territory. Its nicely shot and features a female cop with a mystery, as these show always do. This is very reminiscent_ Jordskott_, a Scandi-cop show, also set in a town next to a forest which may be the home to something supernatural and it has the look and feel of the French show_ The Returned_.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Manhunt: Unabomber?


Watching this. It’s good, cheers.


----------



## bimble (Nov 26, 2020)

People who enjoyed the Queens Gambit (I did too), read this. Cos it’s really good writing and makes you question whats going on when you’re rooting for the cruel sexy hero. 








						Torturing Geniuses | The Point Magazine
					

This is part of a series of columns on public philosophy by Agnes Callard; read more here. Beth, the protagonist of the TV show The […]




					thepointmag.com


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm just on to the Balmoral episode of The Queen. I caught myself saying "good on ya Thatch" when she decided to leave because they are an anachronism and "boorish, snobbish and rude". Never thought I'd side with Thatcher but I bet that is just what they are like.

And I also like the subtle way they indicate Diana is one of them because she "only brought outside shoes". So many people forget that the "queen of hearts" was one of them through and through .


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm just on to the Balmoral episode of The Queen. I caught myself saying "good on ya Thatch" when she decided to leave because they are an anachronism and "boorish, snobbish and rude". Never thought I'd side with Thatcher but I bet that is just what they are like.
> 
> And I also like the subtle way they indicate Diana is one of them because she "only brought outside shoes". So many people forget that the "queen of hearts" was one of them through and through .


I think you can hate all of them at the same time...

(Outside shoes? What other kind of shoes are there. And does this mean  I'm incredibly posh and just hadn't realised it?   )


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2020)

Sue said:


> I think you can hate all of them at the same time...
> 
> (Outside shoes? What other kind of shoes are there. And does this mean  I'm incredibly posh and just hadn't realised it?   )


Thatcher didn't bring outdoor shoes....it was noted by the maid and then she was humiliated by having to go out where ordinary shoes and clothes were not appropriate.

Like I said...never thought I'd ever sympathise with Thatcher....


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thatcher didn't bring outdoor shoes....


How did she get there then? By palanquin..?


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2020)

Sue said:


> How did she get there then? By palanquin..?


She didn't bring sturdy shoes for hiking and hunting and she got there in a car.

I've tried to explain the British upper class to my German parents. They think British posh people only socialise in expensive evening wear, when shabby clothes are a sign of the elite. One marker is the lowest button undone in a waistcoat or cardigan, it gives the impression of "I don't care because I have the privilege not to care". Lower middle class people like my parents also think upper class people and the aristocracy are refined, when actually they are crude and boorish a lot of the time. The middle classes were traditionally obsessed with keeping up appearances, posh people don't have to. That's something Thatcher doesn't understand in the episode.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'd given up on The Crown after a few episodes of series 3 but was convinced to watch this series by a mate. Watched the Michael Fagan episode last night and thought it was ace. Watchable without seeing any of the other episodes even.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2020)

Sue said:


> How did she get there then? By palanquin..?


Oh you so don't get it   

What would you say to the slur "well he bought his own drawing room furniture"


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh you so don't get it
> 
> What would you say to the slur "well he bought his own drawing room furniture"


Well I am crude and boorish with shabby clothes so...   

Ah, I know that one.  Alan Clarke...?


----------



## LDC (Nov 26, 2020)

Reno said:


> She didn't bring sturdy shoes for hiking and hunting and she got there in a car.
> 
> I've tried to explain the British upper class to my German parents. They think British posh people only socialise in expensive evening wear, when shabby clothes are a sign of the elite. One marker is the lowest button undone in a waistcoat or cardigan, it gives the impression of "I don't care because I have the privilege not to care". Lower middle class people like my parents also think upper class people and the aristocracy are refined, when actually they are crude and boorish a lot of the time. The middle classes were traditionally obsessed with keeping up appearances, posh people don't have to. That's something Thatcher doesn't understand in the episode.



There's a great Billy Connolly sketch about that. Short version is he was invited to a Lord's castle when he got famous and was terrified he'd make loads of faux pas etc. Then he realised that the aristocracy and upper class are just like his poor and rough background; get up late, don't work, wear scruffy clothes or bedwear all day, start drinking alcohol early, rude and loud, etc. He says they'd all get on well, it's the v-neck sweater wearing, Volvo driving uptight middle class that are the worst.


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thatcher didn't bring outdoor shoes....it was noted by the maid and then she was humiliated by having to go out where ordinary shoes and clothes were not appropriate.
> 
> Like I said...never thought I'd ever sympathise with Thatcher....


Much as Brenda and her family would have approved of Thatcher’s right wing politics and unquestionable support for the monarchy, she was still a grocer’s daughter. How ghastly it must have been for them to have to entertain such commoner...

I don’t think things have changed much. Apparently William and/or Harry’s inner circle of friends used to refer to Kate Middleton’s mother as ‘Doors to Manual’, because when she was young she used to be a flight attendant. Can you imagine the horror!


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes, yes, I know I should watch films in their original version instead of dubbed. So let’s get the fact that I’m a philistine out of the way first.

Having established this, can I have a rant about how fucking crap the dubbing on Netflix wares is? Apart from not trying in the slightest to remotely match the English dubbing to the on-screen lip movements of the actors, they have a habit of employing voice actors with foreign accents that don’t match the country of origin of the film or series in question.

What’s the point of dubbing a, say, Spanish film using Eastern European actors? Either use neutral English speakers or Spanish-accented actors ffs.

And aside from the accent the general tone and enunciation just comes across as weird and amateurish across the board.

I know Netflix probably outsources the dubbing of their programmes to some agency or other, but I’m pretty sure they could afford one that does a better job of it.


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2020)

T & P said:


> Yes, yes, I know I should watch films in their original version instead of dubbed. So let’s get the fact that I’m a philistine out of the way first.
> 
> Having established this, can I have a rant about how fucking crap the dubbing on Netflix wares is? Apart from not trying in the slightest to remotely match the English dubbing to the on-screen lip movements of the actors, they have a habit of employing voice actors with foreign accents that don’t match the country of origin of the film or series in question.
> 
> ...


No sympathy here, you've only only got yourself to blame.  

Netflix content gets dubbed by a country of where the language of the dub gets spoken. You really would need to give an example of where actors with Eastern European accents dub content into English for no good reason, because from the brief snippets of dubbed Netflix I've experienced, I haven't come across that. Dubbing always is crap, that's why people who genuinely care about films avoid watching dubbed versions of foreign language films like the plague. I live in a country where dubbing is the norm and I'm unable to get into a film or tv series if it's dubbed because even when done well, it's never convincing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 28, 2020)

Ta for that Hail Satan recommendation Mrs Miggins - great stuff!


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2020)

Reno said:


> No sympathy here, you've only only got yourself to blame.
> 
> Netflix content gets dubbed by a country of where the language of the dub gets spoken. You really would need to give an example of where Eastern European actors dub content into English for no good reason, because from the brief snippets of dubbed Netflix I've experienced, I haven't come across that. Dubbing always is crap, that's why people who genuinely care about films avoid watching foreign language dubbed films like the plague. I live in a country where dubbed films and tv is the norm and I'm unable to get into a film or tv series if it's dubbed because even when done well, it's never convincing.


Oh I’m with you all the way on principle. But sometimes the other half is tired, particularly if it’s late evening, and prefers the dubbed version because she’s too tired to read.

I hate dubbing myself. In my native Spain absolutely everything would be dubbed when I was a kid- the chief reason imo why young Spaniards are worse at foreign languages than people from Central and Northern Europe. But at least the the lip syncing was pretty good.


----------



## Sue (Nov 28, 2020)

D


Mr.Bishie said:


> Ta for that Hail Satan recommendation Mrs Miggins - great stuff!


Did you come away a confirmed Satanist...?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 28, 2020)

Sue said:


> D
> 
> Did you come away a confirmed Satanist...?



I’ve always been a bit _satanist - _gotta love their trolling of white bible thumping America.


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I’ve always been a bit _satanist - _gotta love their trolling of white bible thumping America.


I immediately joined The Satanic Temple after watching the documentary. Unfortunately there is no chapter of them in Berlin, so all I get out of being a Satanist are emails for their merchandise.


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2020)

Big, BIG recommendation to the new South Korean sci-fi thriller *Call.* Fantastic premise, very clever, thought provoking, and thoroughly gripping and enjoyable throughout. 

Big thumbs up from the critics as well if you don’t want to take my word for it. As sci-fi thrillers go, you will not be disappointed. Without a doubt, one of the very best in the genre I’ve seen in years. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 29, 2020)

Bridge of Spies is pretty good. Cold war hostage drama with Tom Hanks, directed by Steven Spielberg.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 29, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry To Bother You is now up, one of the best films in recent years



Just watched this. 
Deeply unnerving on so many levels!


----------



## girasol (Nov 29, 2020)

Berlin Calling... A friend recommended today, watched it...  Can't believe I never heard of it.  It's very good.  Dark... But very good.








						Watch Berlin Calling | Netflix
					

DJ Ickarus is at the top of his game, dazzling fans and touring the world -- until he gets locked in the loony bin after taking a few too many drugs.




					www.netflix.com
				




Also, Babylon...  Recognised some samples from songs I heard and also someone I knew many many years ago is in it!  We weren't close friends but he was flatmates with a good friend of mine.  It really stays with you that film. Babylon | Netflix


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 29, 2020)

Dont know how I missed Travellers for 3 years.
Watcing it now.. so far it's good.


----------



## girasol (Nov 29, 2020)

Also recommend "We are the champions" We Are the Champions | Netflix Official Site for some fun, excitement and continuous wtf? wonderment.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 30, 2020)

Another recommend for "the queens gambit" - really great drama. engrossing, top performances, script, soundtrack - all spot on. A prime of example of "show don't tell" -  i.e. i dont think at any point  that Beth really talks about her emotional/psychological state or how she feels about the people around her - we deduce it from what she says and does, her physicality and facial expression. Unlike soooo  much film and TV we are not told what to think or feel  about the story - we are shown what we are shown and our emotional response and interpretation of the story is our own.  

The crown - i tried most of the first series - but found it really dull and the pace glacial, liz and phil are not remotely interesting characters and their micro parlor power games and  with the rest of the family and who princess margaret is shagging are of no interest to me - the historical poltical drama is all happening outside of their wierd bubble. 

Might skip forward to thatcher stuff seeing as people are rating that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> I started watching the well received Russian pandemic drama/thriller _To the Lake_, but gave up before the first episode was over. Every character is a cliche, engineered for maximum conflict, antagonising those nearest and dearest at every point (this is why I could never watch EastEnders). Russian directors working in the mainstream all want to be Michael Bay, trying hard to dazzle with attention grabbing camera work. This show's party trick is to attach GoPro cameras to actors heads for POV shots.  I threw in the towel when in a clumsy exposition dump, the mother of a teenage boy obviously meant to be read as autistic, laboriously explains to the guests at a dinner party what autism is. Friends of subtlety need not apply.
> 
> Then I moved on to _Black Spot_ and I'm two episodes in. This is ok, it's just too reminiscent of other shows. Its a French-Belgian crime drama, with a supernatural twist. It takes place in a rural town, surrounded by a forest, which has a homicide rate six times that of the rest of the country. Every episode centres on a case, but it connects to a larger story of something sinister lurking in the woods, which moves it into folk-horror territory. Its nicely shot and features a female cop with a mystery, as these show always do. This is very reminiscent_ Jordskott_, a Scandi-cop show, also set in a town next to a forest which may be the home to something supernatural and it has the look and feel of the French show_ The Returned_.



I quite enjoyed the first series of The Rain


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 30, 2020)

This looks interesting . Dunno if its on Netflix UK but its  on Netflix Portugal


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 30, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> My Octopus Teacher, a beautiful nature documentary with somewhat ludicrous narration.



I watched this yesterday. It is really, really brilliant. More about the film maker's relationship with the sea and the octopus, than a traditional nature doc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 30, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m looking for recommendations. The last two I had were duff.
> 
> Cursed. Got 5 mins in. The acting was dreadful, but I don’t blame them. If I had dialogue that bad I’d give up too.
> 
> ...



Sacred Games?

Starts off as a standard race against time cop/villain story but it's much more than that. There's 2 lives, set on course to converge and it's gripping how that comes about. Police, politicians, gangsters and gurus.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 30, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Wishing there was a new scandi series on.
> Watched em all and want more.



There is. Vahallla Murders on BBC4!


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 30, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> There is. Vahallla Murders on BBC4!




Oh..thank you!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> Big, BIG recommendation to the new South Korean sci-fi thriller *Call.* Fantastic premise, very clever, thought provoking, and thoroughly gripping and enjoyable throughout.
> 
> Big thumbs up from the critics as well if you don’t want to take my word for it. As sci-fi thrillers go, you will not be disappointed. Without a doubt, one of the very best in the genre I’ve seen in years. Fucking fantastic.



Is it Call, or The Call?


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Is it Call, or The Call?


It’s both. Or at least I have seen it referred in both formats. But perhaps it is The Call on Netflix.


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> It’s both. Or at least I have seen it referred in both formats. But perhaps it is The Call on Netflix.


Haven’t seen this one yet, but it’s a remake of the 2011 horror film The Caller. I liked the premise of that but it fell apart in the second half, so maybe this one works better.

I think this was called The Call, then it turned out there also is a US horror film with that title coming out at the same time, so they hastily dropped the “The”.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> Haven’t seen this one yet, but it’s a remake of the 2011 horror film The Caller. I liked the premise of that but it fell apart in the second half, so maybe this one works better.
> 
> I think this was called The Call, then it turned out there also is a US horror film with that title coming out at the same time, so they hastily dropped the “The”.


I thought this one kept the tension up and kept you guessing at the outcome all the way through, so it sounds better than the 2011 original.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 30, 2020)

girasol said:


> Also recommend "We are the champions" We Are the Champions | Netflix Official Site for some fun, excitement and continuous wtf? wonderment.


Watching now. 
It's really quiet emotional and uplifting


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2020)

This is not a recommendation cos I only lasted twenty minutes. Hillbilly Elegy is shite.
Here’s Glenn Close in it:


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> I started watching the well received Russian pandemic drama/thriller _To the Lake_, but gave up before the first episode was over. Every character is a cliche, engineered for maximum conflict, antagonising those nearest and dearest at every point (this is why I could never watch EastEnders). Russian directors working in the mainstream all want to be Michael Bay, trying hard to dazzle with attention grabbing camera work. This show's party trick is to attach GoPro cameras to actors heads for POV shots.  I threw in the towel when in a clumsy exposition dump, the mother of a teenage boy obviously meant to be read as autistic, laboriously explains to the guests at a dinner party what autism is. Friends of subtlety need not apply.
> 
> Then I moved on to _Black Spot_ and I'm two episodes in. This is ok, it's just too reminiscent of other shows. Its a French-Belgian crime drama, with a supernatural twist. It takes place in a rural town, surrounded by a forest, which has a homicide rate six times that of the rest of the country. Every episode centres on a case, but it connects to a larger story of something sinister lurking in the woods, which moves it into folk-horror territory. Its nicely shot and features a female cop with a mystery, as these show always do. This is very reminiscent_ Jordskott_, a Scandi-cop show, also set in a town next to a forest which may be the home to something supernatural and it has the look and feel of the French show_ The Returned_.



Watching Black Spot now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This is not a recommendation cos I only lasted twenty minutes. Hillbilly Elegy is shite.
> Here’s Glenn Close in it:
> View attachment 241371


YOU'RE Glenn Close?!

Now that's what I call a plot twist


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching Black Spot now.


Lost interest after 3 episodes.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 3, 2020)

Reno said:


> Lost interest after 3 episodes.



I'm half way through episode 2 and ... not sure I'll get to episode 3.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2020)

Enola Holmes - light weight but good and enjoyable  stuff.  Posed the question though about deportment and embroidery for  women . When did this go off the national curriculum did it coincide with the vote ?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 4, 2020)

I didn't like Enola Holmes. I didn't finish it. Still quite enjoying Selling Sunset.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2020)

Brand new season of Big Mouth is out today


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2020)

T & P said:


> Big, BIG recommendation to the new South Korean sci-fi thriller *Call.* Fantastic premise, very clever, thought provoking, and thoroughly gripping and enjoyable throughout.
> 
> Big thumbs up from the critics as well if you don’t want to take my word for it. As sci-fi thrillers go, you will not be disappointed. Without a doubt, one of the very best in the genre I’ve seen in years. Fucking fantastic.



I watched this last night. Wow, it's a very fast paced film, there must be a plot twist every 5 minutes...and of course I lost the plot in the last 5 when I thought it was over. Will rewatch that bit today. 

Very good though and very much recommended for fans of time travel, future altering stuff that demands complete attention.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 5, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Enola Holmes - light weight but good and enjoyable  stuff.  Posed the question though about deportment and embroidery for  women . When did this go off the national curriculum did it coincide with the vote ?



I certainly learned handcrafts including embroidery and knitting at school. It wasn't confined to girls only either. And my primary school days were long long after the vote!! 
😁

I watched Enola Holmes. Liked it. I hope the rest of the books get televised. She most certainly wasnt a character restrained by the corsetry of the day or the mindset


----------



## teqniq (Dec 5, 2020)

Just watched the film 'Mosul'. Really well done.









						Inglourious Basterds of Mosul
					

It took five hours to watch the 101-minute Netflix film on Mosul and process the emotions that resulted from the realistic portrayal of brutal warfare in my hometown.




					newlinesmag.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2020)

I was pleased to see The Queen’s Gambit has just become the most watched Netflix show of all time


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> I was pleased to see The Queen’s Gambit has just become the most watched Netflix show of all time



A second season in the offing do we think?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2020)

T & P said:


> I was pleased to see The Queen’s Gambit has just become the most watched Netflix show of all time


They've even brought a boardgame of it out


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> They've even brought a boardgame of it out


I looked for it but I think there only is a Star Wars board game with that title. I suppose they could bring out a themed chess board to cash in on the show.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 6, 2020)

Reno said:


> I looked for it but I think there only is a Star Wars board game with that title. I suppose they could bring out a themed chess board to cash in on the show.


I think you are over-thinking this.


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> I think you are over-thinking this.


I think you are right. Took a while for the penny to drop.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 6, 2020)

girasol said:


> Also recommend "We are the champions" We Are the Champions | Netflix Official Site for some fun, excitement and continuous wtf? wonderment.


Flo Early is cool as fuck 😍


----------



## LDC (Dec 6, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Just watched the film 'Mosul'. Really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Started that teqniq as it looked interesting, will get back to it maybe tonight.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 6, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Just watched the film 'Mosul'. Really well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watched a trailer, had no idea it really was based pretty much in truth. That's got to be a tough watch.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 9, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A second season in the offing do we think?



 I hope not. What we've had is fantastic and self contained. She's beaten the Russians, and her own demons. What else is there to do?


----------



## Reno (Dec 9, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I hope not. What we've had is fantastic and self contained. She's beaten the Russians, and her own demons. What else is there to do?


Beat China ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 9, 2020)

Reno said:


> Beat China ?



After she's decided that her passion is for table tennis


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2020)

I think it’d be best to leave it at that. Perhaps it’d be a different story if there was a sequel book they could base the new series on...


----------



## 8115 (Dec 9, 2020)

I watched Me and Earl and the Dying Girl which somehow I've never seen before. I thought it was really really excellent, really well done. Reminded me so much of what it's like to be a teenager. Great film.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2020)

Finished S4 of Big Mouth. The previous one had started to feel a bit stale, but I thought this one was very funny indeed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 9, 2020)

Homes and Watson was not as bad as the trailer suggested. That said, I only laughed at one gag. So still bad.
Swedish dicks has got off to a good start. Lightweight stuff but I accidentally watched two in a row, so must be ok.
Always be my maybe - sounds like a regular romantic comedy, but it's actually pretty good, enjoyable. Ali Wong stars.
Discovery might be horse shit, but the 15 minute shorts that are included as 'trailers and other stuff' are mostly decent .


----------



## Epona (Dec 10, 2020)

8115 said:


> I watched Me and Earl and the Dying Girl which somehow I've never seen before. I thought it was really really excellent, really well done. Reminded me so much of what it's like to be a teenager. Great film.



I love that film - I saw it was on Netflix but I have seen it 3 or 4 times on Freeview over the last few years (probably Film 4 but not sure?) - I think worth watching for anyone who is into slightly offbeat coming of age type stuff - definitely one of the better ones.  Olivia Cooke is superb in it.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 10, 2020)

The Midnight Sky looks like it could be good. Out on the 23rd Dec.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 10, 2020)

The Accusation. Four 45 minute episodes, documentary about the Dominic Strauus Khan sexual assault case. I hadn't followed the story at the time so didn't know what came of it however it was clear from the start that the accuser was going to be presented as a liar, while the French are shown to love a womaniser. His former PA was loving her moment of fame, a few legal folk interviewed while laughing about the whole thing and there's a suspect video of some security guards at the hotel with a bit of political conspiracy thrown in. He's a dirty old bastard though that's for sure.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 11, 2020)

T & P said:


> The Netflix trailer is misleading as it shows the parts that lead you to believe the whole film is about gross experimentation and lab monsters. But it really is 75% war action thriller, 25% horror. And the latter doesn’t really start properly until the last third of the film.
> 
> The opening scene alone is a brilliant war film scene. Think Saving Private Ryan, but with paratroopers in the air instead of infantry on beaches. Worth watching for that alone.


I watched Overlord last night and agree about the opening scene. Absolutely terrifying! I enjoyed the rest of it too. I thought it was well put together, the gore nowhere near as bad as I was expecting and just the right amount of daft. And the actor best known on these shores as Euron Greyjoy who I love from many a Scandi drama.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 11, 2020)

I was in a funny mood last night so before Overlord, I thought I'd try something I wouldn't normally choose and settled on Ava - action/assassin movie with female protagonist. 

Absolute arse. Do not bother.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2020)

Staged. The only pure lockdown programme I can think of.

Michael Sheen and David Tennant (or should it be David Tennant and Michael Sheen) rehearse a play over zoom.

It's very funny.

Michael Sheen's hair sums up how many of us felt at the time


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2020)

Staged was on iplayer - I recommended it on that thread. We thought it was fucking absolutely bang on. Howling laughing at the incredulity shown when they were asked to rehearse on Zoom. Pretty much my reaction when asked to do streamed gigs


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 12, 2020)

If you want a great bit of escapism check The King - Eternal Monarch on Netflix. All about parallel universes and a soppy romance.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 12, 2020)

The trial of the Chicago 7

Entertaining, though Borat's accent was bad


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 13, 2020)

Hurricane

Polish hurricane pilots in the Battle of Britain.

Maybe not the most original film if it's kind, but very well done, I thought.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 13, 2020)

I guess a tad more nuanced than the Polish squadron briefly featured in Guy Hamilton’s 60s classic Battle of Britain (a personal favourite).


----------



## Raheem (Dec 13, 2020)

The Barrier. Spanish dystopian drama series. Good, not excellent. But it's based around a pandemic, and pretty weird how prescient it is considering it must have been in production during 2019.


----------



## tony.c (Dec 13, 2020)

I like Country music and watched Wild Rose last night. Jessie Buckley was great as a Glaswegian country singer just out of prison with dreams of making it as a country singer in Nashville.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 13, 2020)

Elpenor said:


> I guess a tad more nuanced than the Polish squadron briefly featured in Guy Hamilton’s 60s classic Battle of Britain (a personal favourite).


Repeat, please?


----------



## LDC (Dec 13, 2020)

Raheem said:


> The Barrier. Spanish dystopian drama series. Good, not excellent. But it's based around a pandemic, and pretty weird how prescient it is considering it must have been in production during 2019.



I was wondering what that was like, cheers. Might give it a go as have a soft spot for pandemic/apocalypse things, especially currently. Re-watching Ozark now though, it's very good.


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2020)

*The Prom* is a fantastically uplifting, feel-good film that will make you smile throughout.

I suspect it’ll be proper Marmite and some people will hate it, but if it is good enough for arguably the greatest actress who’s ever lived, it is certainly good enough for me, and nay-saying po-faced cunts can go tap dance on a minefield.

Also, James fucking Corden is pretty good in this. _Deal with it._


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2020)

He's got a right slating for his gayface in it


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 14, 2020)

Still Game. It's not new. Am on the 6th season. Has really made me chuckle.


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2020)

Just started Alice in Borderland. Very intriguing start and an interesting premise for the little I’ve risked to read about it. Apparently doing very well in Netflix so far...


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2020)

*Alice in Borderland* update. Excellent first episode 

I will say just this about it: so far at least it is a real action series (as opposed to anime, which the Netflix preview image might suggest) and the premise includes sci-fi, escape room, Lost, Hunger Games, and video game themes. I hope the rest of the series keeps up with the first episode. Do check it out if you’re remotely into that kind of genre.


----------



## Mation (Dec 14, 2020)

Brotherhood. Brazilian drama (not the Irish/American 3 season programme mentioned way up thread). There's only one season of this, afaics.

Spoilering this in case, like me, you don't want to see anything remotely spoilerish, even though it's just the premise.


Spoiler



Young girl finds her older brother's weed and tells her dad, who calls the cops. 20 years later, brother is still in jail. She's a lawyer.

It's like Prison Break without the light relief 



I'm about to start episode 7 of 8. Have had to take a minute to calm down and stop eating my fingers.

Brilliant.

E2a: but miserable as fuck.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> I hope not. What we've had is fantastic and self contained. She's beaten the Russians, and her own demons. What else is there to do?



Great, don't need to watch it now


----------



## Mation (Dec 14, 2020)

Seu Jorge is amazing.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2020)

Finished Alice in Borderland, so final post on this before you all righty tell me to fuck off about it.

Very, very good sci-fi series. Easily 8/10 for me. Let’s get this out of the way first: there is a lot violence and a high death count. However it is mostly John Wick-style quick deaths, rather than sadistic gore a la the Saw franchise in the physical front. But it can be grim at places, and some of the challenges the hapless protagonists face are quite twisted psychologically speaking, though at the same time damn clever and thought-provoking.

This is an intriguing, captivating, escape room meets Hunger Games cleverly written thriller playing out on the streets of Tokyo. Ludicrously engaging- we finished the 8-episode series in less than 24 hours- and while not perfect, it does everything you could ask a sci-fi action thriller to do, and then some.  Thoroughly recommended


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2020)

T & P said:


> Finished Alice in Borderland, so final post on this before you all righty tell me to fuck off about it.
> 
> Very, very good sci-fi series. Easily 8/10 for me. Let’s get this out of the way first: there is a lot violence and a high death count. However it is mostly John Wick-style quick deaths, rather than sadistic gore a la the Saw franchise in the physical front. But it can be grim at places, and some of the challenges the hapless protagonists are quite twisted psychologically speaking, though at the same time damn cleaver and thought-provoking.
> 
> This is an intriguing, captivating, escape room meets Hunger Games cleverly written thriller playing out on the streets of Tokyo. Ludicrously engaging- we finished the 8-episode series in less than 24 hours- and while not perfect, it does everything you could ask a sci-fi action thriller to do, and then some.  Thoroughly recommended




We're halfway through it, it's great.

Both this and Detention are managing the rare feat of keeping both me and wife's attention throughout.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 15, 2020)

The Call

South Korean time travel/horror with 2 strong female leads and disturbing twists. 3.5 stars.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2020)

Rebellion about the Easter rising had a far better first series than I expected it to be.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2020)

Anyone spot anything new in the line of Scandi drama / murder mysteries? 
I watched the Valhalla Murders on bbc4 recently and have gone through Netflix supply. 
Is there anything in the offing?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Rebellion about the Easter rising had a far better first series than I expected it to be.




Must watch this  👍

Eta...searched for it and its not showing at all 😟


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Must watch this  👍
> 
> Eta...searched for it and its not showing at all 😟



Strange it’s definitely on there.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 16, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> Strange it’s definitely on there.



Yep. I've searched on Netflix itself and also in google but links direct me to my netflix account and not a sign of it there. 
Frustrating. 🤔


----------



## Bwark (Dec 17, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Anyone spot anything new in the line of Scandi drama / murder mysteries?
> I watched the Valhalla Murders on bbc4 recently and have gone through Netflix supply.
> Is there anything in the offing?




Have you seen seaside hotel, killed by the lake or Stockholm requiem?
All available on channel 4 Walter presents.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 17, 2020)

Bwark said:


> Have you seen seaside hotel, killed by the lake or Stockholm requiem?
> All available on channel 4 Walter presents.




Not seen any of these but I definitely will have a watch 👍👍


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 18, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> The Accusation. Four 45 minute episodes, documentary about the Dominic Strauus Khan sexual assault case. I hadn't followed the story at the time so didn't know what came of it however it was clear from the start that the accuser was going to be presented as a liar, while the French are shown to love a womaniser. His former PA was loving her moment of fame, a few legal folk interviewed while laughing about the whole thing and there's a suspect video of some security guards at the hotel with a bit of political conspiracy thrown in. He's a dirty old bastard though that's for sure.



 I’d second that recommendation.  Not a fun story, but they manage to make it into quite a gripping documentary with a few twists and turns. Might not be the best thing ever to hit Netflix, but definitely worth a watch.


----------



## magneze (Dec 18, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> Just me who hated Bly Manor then.


Nope, I agree. Absolute toss.


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2020)

For anyone looking for undemanding, easy watching feelgood films, Rose Island is decent enough so far as you don’t expect a masterpiece. It’d be far less interesting if it was purely fictional, but as it’s based on true events it adds a bit of extra weight to it.

It’s basically about Italy’s answer to Sealand (bloke decides to declare independent State off a sea platform). Happened in the 60s and I hadn’t heard of it before.

Safe to watch around your auntie over Xmas anyway.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2020)

Taking Lives. Angelina Jolie in a largely predictable serial killer film. 
Maybe they spent all the money on getting Philip Glass to do the score and couldn't afford a decent plot


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 19, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Taking Lives. Angelina Jolie in a largely predictable serial killer film.
> Maybe they spent all the money on getting Philip Glass to do the score and couldn't afford a decent plot


I watched that this afternoon.  Average and as rubbershoes  says rather thin on the old plot.
I've got a soft spot for Ethan Hawke though....


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 19, 2020)

felixthecat said:


> I've got a soft spot for Ethan Hawke though....



If you're a Hawke fan you should watch The Good Lord Bird, not on Netflix unfortunately.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 19, 2020)

Snowpiercer is really really good imo. Apart from a lot of the last episode which suffers from that thing where a series is great and they try and come up with loads of naff cliffhangers to get a second series. But the rest of it is really really good


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> Taking Lives. Angelina Jolie in a largely predictable serial killer film.
> Maybe they spent all the money on getting Philip Glass to do the score and couldn't afford a decent plot



I watched that not long ago, it was absolute tosh!  And that is coming from someone who usually loves that sort of film no matter how crappy - the plot was completely seethrough


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 20, 2020)

Only the Animals. Hadn't realised it was on Netflix when I downloaded it the other day. 

French film. A womans body is found on farmland. The farmer is having an affair with another man's wife. The characters stories are told in turn. I really liked it although the end becomes a bit obvs.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2020)

T & P said:


> Finished Alice in Borderland, so final post on this before you all righty tell me to fuck off about it.
> 
> Very, very good sci-fi series. Easily 8/10 for me. Let’s get this out of the way first: there is a lot violence and a high death count. However it is mostly John Wick-style quick deaths, rather than sadistic gore a la the Saw franchise in the physical front. But it can be grim at places, and some of the challenges the hapless protagonists face are quite twisted psychologically speaking, though at the same time damn clever and thought-provoking.
> 
> This is an intriguing, captivating, escape room meets Hunger Games cleverly written thriller playing out on the streets of Tokyo. Ludicrously engaging- we finished the 8-episode series in less than 24 hours- and while not perfect, it does everything you could ask a sci-fi action thriller to do, and then some.  Thoroughly recommended



Totally agree.  Just binge watched this and kinda wish I'd not as its great.  Insane at times.

Just watch it in Japanese with subtitles and not the dubbed version as the acting in the dubbed version is shocking, unwatchable imo.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 21, 2020)

Ma Raineys Black Bottom

Fucking excellent, watch it.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2020)

Ava is surprisingly good


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 21, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Ava is surprisingly good


It's no _Nikita_, and maybe half a _Hanna_.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's no _Nikita_, and maybe half a _Hanna_.


I'm out here comparing it to Salt, which is what I tried to watch next


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm out here comparing it to Salt, which is what I tried to watch next


 Huge mistake. How far did you get?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 21, 2020)

muscovyduck said:


> Ava is surprisingly good


I thought it was absolute twaddle myself. 
But then that sort of film is not my cuppa anyway. I just tried it to check that I still think that kind of film is absolute twaddle.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Huge mistake. How far did you get?





Spoiler



She's sprayed a cctv camera in a corridor. Sorry Salt but the idea that a government department has their shit together enough to remotely lockdown individual portions of a corridor rings particularly hollow at the moment


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2020)

Very enjoyable (so far) new sci-fi/ horror South Korean series, Sweet Home. Two episodes in and loving it.

Something very wrong starts infecting people city-wide and turning them a kind of creature I won’t go about, and the many residents of a large council block try to barricade themselves in and fight the monsters that outside lurk both outside and inside.

Not excessively scary or violent, plenty of characters with evolving development, good effects and unusual antagonist creatures. Recommended on what we’ve seen so far


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2020)

The Ripper documentary series was pretty good. Not much new stuff there if you've had an interest in the case and followed it but there are some good interviews with survivors and coppers that I hadn't seen before and the level of police incompetence in the investigation is brought home well. Probably more interesting to those of us old enough to remember it all happening ("The Yorkshire Ripper", not "Jack the ..." )


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 21, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The Ripper documentary series was pretty good. Not much new stuff there if you've had an interest in the case and followed it but there are some good interviews with survivors and coppers that I hadn't seen before and the level of police incompetence in the investigation is brought home well. Probably more interesting to those of us old enough to remember it all happening ("The Yorkshire", not "Jack the ...")



Watched this the other day with a mate who didn't know much about the case because she wasn't born. When I'd first seen it coming on Netflix I imagined they'd bought up the BBC documentary from last year and it was very similar with lots of the same people interviewed and the same footage used. In fact it wasn't until the end that I realised it was different because a few scenes were missing. I'd told my mate about a particularly obnoxious Yorkshire woman being interviewed and she didn't show up. 

The BBC one is still on iPlayer if you've not seen it.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 22, 2020)

It was a bit rushed near the end.  They went from hearing the Weirside Jack tapes to briefly mentioning they may be fake to having The Ripper in custody with nothing in between.  There was no further mention of the tapes.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 22, 2020)

We've just finished watching and I thought it was good. It all happened before I was born and I'm not from The North, so I knew his name but not much else about him, I'll he honest until they said his name I didn't know who it was actually about. I liked that they mentioned all the names of the women before his and told their story foremost. And how crap the police were.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 22, 2020)

It's Kind of a Funny Story. Film about a teenager who is suicidal who gets admitted to an adult psychiatric ward. I had low expectations but it's actually really good in a low key way.


----------



## Epona (Dec 23, 2020)

Having watched a fair few Netflix series now, I realise that a lot of it seems to be a thinly veiled excuse for very soft porn in various zombie/sci-fi/historical drama type settings.  I am fine with this.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Having watched a fair few Netflix series now, I realise that a lot of it seems to be a thinly veiled excuse for very soft porn in various zombie/sci-fi/historical drama type settings.  I am fine with this.



I don’t think you’re providing enough relevant details.... please list some titles!


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Anyone spot anything new in the line of Scandi drama / murder mysteries?
> I watched the Valhalla Murders on bbc4 recently and have gone through Netflix supply.
> Is there anything in the offing?


I'm watching the Valhalla Murders now. I'm kinda enjoying it but it does that daft thing where unarmed detectives go wandering into places where they're likely to encounter  dangerous criminals without ever waiting for back up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2020)

If the USP of _The Valhalla Murders_ was actually 'Viking detective goes beserk' - Miss Marple meets The Incredible Hulk - then I would be all in.


----------



## Sue (Dec 23, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> If the USP of _The Valhalla Murders_ was actually 'Viking detective goes beserk' - Miss Marple meets The Incredible Hulk - then I would be all in.


Instead of the suspicious glances across a traditional English churchyard, there'd be broadsword salutes as the boat was set alight and the victim sent on to Valhalla....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2020)

Sue said:


> Instead of the suspicious glances across a traditional English churchyard, there'd be broadsword salutes as the boat was set alight and the victim sent on to Valhalla....


Episodes to include 'The Audacious Case of the Up-Helly Arsonist', 'Mead, Myself & Eir', and 'Fjord Weddings And A Funeral'.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 23, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> The Ripper documentary series was pretty good. Not much new stuff there if you've had an interest in the case and followed it but there are some good interviews with survivors and coppers that I hadn't seen before and the level of police incompetence in the investigation is brought home well. Probably more interesting to those of us old enough to remember it all happening ("The Yorkshire Ripper", not "Jack the ..." )



I thought it was really well put together and the soundtrack was excellent. I remember the night he was caught- I had fallen asleep on our sofa in Sheffield, and was then awakened by the ITV early evening news intro music (similar to news at 10 music- which shits me up on all occasions without fail) & the fact that he was caught just down the road.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 25, 2020)

Bridgerton (Netflix period drama released today) - Seems to have a good cast and costumes but I only lasted a few minutes - is it worth persisting with it?


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Bridgerton (Netflix period drama released today) - Seems to have a good cast and costumes but I only lasted a few minutes - is it worth persisting with it?


I've never managed to stick with a show by Shonda Rhimes for more than 2 episodes.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 25, 2020)

'The Ripper' was excellent...managed to avoid all the pitfalls/cliches of so many 'true crime' series. - I can remember it from when I was a kid - but never knew anything much about it beyond the tape and George Oldfield..

Probably watch the BBC series now to see how it compares..


----------



## Mation (Dec 26, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Bridgerton (Netflix period drama released today) - Seems to have a good cast and costumes but I only lasted a few minutes - is it worth persisting with it?


I did intend to go to bed at some point, but no, I've been up all night watching this instead 

Thoroughly enjoying it even though it's not at all what I'd normally watch.


----------



## T & P (Dec 26, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Bridgerton (Netflix period drama released today) - Seems to have a good cast and costumes but I only lasted a few minutes - is it worth persisting with it?


It’s perfectly decent Christmas escapism tbh. Great costumes and sets and visuals, solid cast, and all-round good entertainment. Already on episode 4- very easy to watch


----------



## magneze (Dec 26, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> The Midnight Sky looks like it could be good. Out on the 23rd Dec.


It wasn't. Looks great. Acting and directing is good. But the plot is bollocks.

Anyone watched the French series Into the Night? Vaguely similar premise.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2020)

Also watching Bridgerton - did a few episodes earlier.
Really good cast, highly entertaining.


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2020)

Death to 2020 is available as of yesterday - the usual Charlie Brooker end of year review type thing - nothing unexpected but made us both laugh like drains


----------



## MsHopper (Dec 28, 2020)

Also a thumbs up from me for Bridgerton. Entertaining and not to be taken too seriously


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 28, 2020)

Detention is so good.


----------



## Supine (Dec 28, 2020)

Death To 2020 was the best thing I've seen over the Christmas period.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2020)

Epona said:


> Also watching Bridgerton - did a few episodes earlier.
> Really good cast, highly entertaining.


Absolutely. Just finished it and bloody loved it.  A million times better than I had expected.

Thoroughly recommended, and this coming from someone who doesn’t usually have any time for that kind of genre.

Great production values as well, and the soundtrack was superb throughout.


----------



## Chz (Dec 28, 2020)

The Midnight Sky. 

Any other year, I'd recommend it. But not for 2020. It's too bleak.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Absolutely. Just finished it and bloody loved it.  A million times better than I had expected.
> 
> Thoroughly recommended, and this coming from someone who doesn’t usually have any time for that kind of genre.
> 
> Great production values as well, and the soundtrack was superb throughout.



Sorry, vapid plot, ludicrous characters. They've clearly just chucked bundles of cash at someone who said "raunchy period drama".


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2020)

wrong thread


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I just found Bridgerton... well a bit silly really.
> 
> Sorry, vapid plot, ludicrous characters. They've clearly just chucked bundles of cash at someone who said "raunchy period drama".


Exactly! Perfect Christmas fun  Pisses all over Downtown Abbey and the BBC period dramas as far as enterteinment is concerned.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> Exactly! Perfect Christmas fun  Pisses all over Downtown Abbey and the BBC period dramas as far as enterteinment is concerned.



There's a point where suspension of disbelief ceases to be possible though, and it's just some very modern actors prancing about in costumes reading out their stupid lines.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 29, 2020)

Chz said:


> The Midnight Sky.
> 
> Any other year, I'd recommend it. But not for 2020. It's too bleak.


This was deathly dull


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> This was deathly dull



Yeah, also watched it thinking it would be good and thought it was rubbish as well.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 29, 2020)

can highly recommend Your Name Engraved Herein
but not if you want something light for xmas.

set in Taiwan in 87 just as martial law is falling, about a doomed romance between two teenage boys at a strict catholic boarding school.
the two leads are amazing, and the cinematography is beautiful. those make it one of those films you can become totally drawn into, and easily overlook any flaws (like the supporting cast lacking much depth).


----------



## girasol (Dec 29, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Season 3 of _Occupied_ is out now. You need to watch S1 and S2 first if you haven't already. Norwegian political thriller about a Russian invasion of Norway, resistance, etc.
> 
> Much better than it sounds.



Started watching today.  First episode is very good.  I read S3 is a bit of a let down, but I'll enjoy S1&S2.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 29, 2020)

I think Bridgerton may be my escapist nonsense solo watch. It takes me ages  to get through a series on my own,  so at a time like this it might as well be something frivolous and pretty to look at.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 29, 2020)

Another vote for Bridgerton, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2020)

girasol said:


> Started watching today.  First episode is very good.  I read S3 is a bit of a let down, but I'll enjoy S1&S2.



I tried it but couldn't make it past the first episode. I'll give it another go...


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2020)

Supine said:


> Death To 2020 was the best thing I've seen over the Christmas period.


I certainly rather liked it, and don’t get for the life of me the massive panning it’s received from critics. It’s a fucking satirical comedy programme ffs, and an undoubtedly decent one at that, and as good as most programmes in that type of genre. Is it because the critics saw the name Charlie Brooker and immediately expected something else?

I’m going to make the same statement I’ve made once or twice before (my apologies in advance, Reno  ), and say that in this case the critics are talking out of their fucking arse, and being as much in tune with the general public as an Eton-educated Tory MP.

It’s not superb, but it’s certainly good enough for its genre, and nowhere near as bad as the laughably dismal reviews it’s getting.


----------



## LDC (Dec 30, 2020)

Supine said:


> Death To 2020 was the best thing I've seen over the Christmas period.



Ah shit I watched it last night and didn't like it or find it that funny.


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 30, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Ah shit I watched it last night and didn't like it or find it that funny.


Yeah, I found the same. Turned it off after 20mins.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2020)

kropotkin said:


> Yeah, I found the same. Turned it off after 20mins.


Same here, unbelievably shite. Drafting big names to read your poor jokes doesn't make them more funny.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 30, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> The Midnight Sky looks like it could be good. Out on the 23rd Dec.




Clooney is rubbish. Overacting, grumpy, soulless performance. 
The little girl is a million times better......


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't mind Clooney in front of the camera (he's just an ok actor but an excellent movie star), but he should be kept well away from directing anything. I've found every film he directed an awards-baity snooze. I was hoping The Midnight Sky would be a change as I'm always up for apocalyptic sci-fi but reviews for this have been poor, most complaining that it's cliched and poorly paced.


----------



## Chz (Dec 30, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Ah shit I watched it last night and didn't like it or find it that funny.


I didn't mind it, but Brooker's own Antiviral Wipe was quite a bit sharper despite being the same content from half the same team.


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> I certainly rather liked it, and don’t get for the life of me the massive panning it’s received from critics. It’s a fucking satirical comedy programme ffs, and an undoubtedly decent one at that, and as good as most programmes in that type of genre. Is it because the critics saw the name Charlie Brooker and immediately expected something else?
> 
> I’m going to make the same statement I’ve made once or twice before (my apologies in advance, Reno  ), and say that in this case the critics are talking out of their fucking arse, and being as much in tune with the general public as an Eton-educated Tory MP.
> 
> It’s not superb, but it’s certainly good enough for its genre, and nowhere near as bad as the laughably dismal reviews it’s getting.



Considering he had to broaden the subject for the global audience Charlie still managed to make it very funny. 

Without his monologues though the format was near identical to Time Trumpet. I would definitely watch a Netflix budgeted Time Trumpet


----------



## smmudge (Dec 30, 2020)

I didn't finish Death to 2020 either, the concept was ok, it just wasn't that funny. I loved Lisa Kudrow in it though, I recognised her as that annoying woman defending Trump on the news I've seen now and then


----------



## nagapie (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't actually like Charlie Brooker that much but thought his shoutiness might be a fitting end to 2020. Think I won't bother now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2020)

Brookers been on a steady decline since about 2015 imo.


----------



## Reno (Dec 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> I certainly rather liked it, and don’t get for the life of me the massive panning it’s received from critics. It’s a fucking satirical comedy programme ffs, and an undoubtedly decent one at that, and as good as most programmes in that type of genre. Is it because the critics saw the name Charlie Brooker and immediately expected something else?
> 
> I’m going to make the same statement I’ve made once or twice before (my apologies in advance, Reno  ), and say that in this case the critics are talking out of their fucking arse, and being as much in tune with the general public as an Eton-educated Tory MP.
> 
> It’s not superb, but it’s certainly good enough for its genre, and nowhere near as bad as the laughably dismal reviews it’s getting.



As you felt the need to mention me:

We all got that this is supposed to be satire, whether it's any good is where we diverge. If stating the bloody obvious over and over, preaching to the choir and celebrities straining to be anywhere near as absurd or funny than the types they impersonate is hilarious to you, then Death to 2020 is comedy gold.

You need to stop invalidating the opinions of others by speculating about what they were expecting or thinking, that's a strawman argument. Don't elect yourself to speak for "the general public", I too am the general public and you aren't speaking for me. 

Just because the standards of critics for political satire aren't as low as yours, that doesn't make everybody who hated this dismal programme equal to an "Eton educated Tory MP". If anything, those most disappointed with the programme are likely agree with its politics, they just think that satire needs to do better than this.


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2020)

Reno said:


> As you felt the need to mention me:
> 
> Thanks, we all got that this is supposed to be satire, whether it's any good is where we diverge. If stating the bloody obvious over and over, preaching to the choir and celebrities straining to be anywhere near as absurd or funny than the types they impersonate is hilarious to you, then Death to 2020 is comedy gold.
> 
> You need to stop invalidating the opinions of others by speculating about what they were expecting or thinking, that's a strawman argument. It's a little presumptions to elect yourself to speak for "the general public". I too am the general public and you aren't speaking for me. Just because because the standards critics for satire aren't as low as yours, that doesn't make everybody who hated this dismal programme is equal to an "Eton educated Tory MP". What utter bollock.


You really need to lighten up a bit. I do find it highly amusing that you cannot tolerate a suggestion of a single failing (for I have never ever said that cinema critics are generally incompetent) in the professional reviewers' industry. For the most part they are either completely right or broadly right in my view.

And yet, the handful of times at most over the years when I have commented on what I believed to be a poorly judged critics consensus review of a particular film, you have pretty much invariably contested it, as if it was an affront that couldn't possibly ever be true and must be challenged. Out of the many tens of thousands of critic reviews of films and series in existence, apparently it is unconcievable that they might be wrong about even a single item, ever.. After thousands of years progressing as an evolving species, the human race has finally achieved infallibility in the form of the TV & cinema professional critic industry. Take that, God.

I could reference one or two of the other films or series that have used as an example of critics being well wide of the mark for incomprehensible reasons that got very high ratings from the general public (so not just me and my "low standards of satire"). But what would be the point? The critics must always, always be right, and even if the great majority of the viewing public think otherwise, the viewing public must unquestionably be in the wrong.

Anyways, this is far too silly a subject to argue or get angry about, so I'll leave it there. Happy New Year.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 30, 2020)

Equinox.
Just started it today..
Scandi / Danish supernatural thriller. 
👍👍


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 30, 2020)

To the lake

Russian pandemic dystopian mini series- I’m well enjoying it. Very apt . Very cold .very infectious .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 30, 2020)

Only the Animals

French film with twists like the Coen brothers at their best. It's brilliantly done. Best new film I've see in a while.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 30, 2020)

I thought Midnight Sky was ok. 



Spoiler: Plot



Was the little girl him imagining his daughter was with him? Or something? I got confused.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes^^^^


----------



## T & P (Dec 30, 2020)

8115 said:


> I thought Midnight Sky was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it’s been said upthread, a bit too depressing in these times. It was more drama than sci-fi, which is not necessarily a bad thing in a sci-fi film, but I could have done with a bit more action/ tense moments.

As for your question, yes you guessed right.


----------



## Epona (Dec 30, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> To the lake
> 
> Russian pandemic dystopian mini series- I’m well enjoying it. Very apt . Very cold .very infectious .



I started to watch that but had kind of stopped paying attention by episode 3.

This morning I watched Quicksand which is a Swedish drama (mini-series) about a school shooting - I found it quite gripping, would recommend.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2020)

Epona said:


> I started to watch that but had kind of stopped paying attention by episode 3.
> 
> This morning I watched Quicksand which is a Swedish drama (mini-series) about a school shooting - I found it quite gripping, would recommend.




Another thumbsup for Quicksand. I watched it a while back and thought it was good too. 🙂

Finished Equinox.



Spoiler



disappointing ...pathetic ending...🙁


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 31, 2020)

Sorry to abuse the thread with a Q rather than a recommendation, but can anyone tell me if Friends is on UK Netflix currently?  Thanks


----------



## Supine (Dec 31, 2020)

MrCurry said:


> Sorry to abuse the thread with a Q rather than a recommendation, but can anyone tell me if Friends is on UK Netflix currently?  Thanks



Just had a look. Ten seasons available.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 31, 2020)

We finished The Queens Gambit y/day, we both really enjoyed it.

Planning a Stranger Things fest tomorrow (missus has never seen it).


----------



## Anju (Dec 31, 2020)

Watched 'the history of future folk' today and really enjoyed it. About an alien sent to earth to kill everyone but decides not to after hearing music for the first time.


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2020)

Anju said:


> Watched 'the history of future folk' today and really enjoyed it. About an alien sent to earth to kill everyone but decides not to after hearing music for the first time.



That would largely depend on what music it was I suppose 

Will try that one though, did read the description of it earlier when I was looking for something to watch but wasn't sure


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2021)

I rather enjoyed *Spree*. It’s a new horror comedy film about a young man obsessed with boosting his pisspoor social media channel viewer figures, who eventually decides to take extreme measures to do just that.

It could so easily have been shit, more so given the film’s format, but ended up being a pretty decent and watchable flick of its genre


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 1, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Sorry to abuse the thread with a Q rather than a recommendation, but can anyone tell me if Friends is on UK Netflix currently?  Thanks


Ah yes, the show for people  who don't have any.


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 1, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Ah yes, the show for people  who don't have any.


I like it.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 1, 2021)

Reno said:


> I don't mind Clooney in front of the camera (he's just an ok actor but an excellent movie star), but he should be kept well away from directing anything. I've found every film he directed an awards-baity snooze. I was hoping The Midnight Sky would be a change as I'm always up for apocalyptic sci-fi but reviews for this have been poor, most complaining that it's cliched and poorly paced.




He was ok in ER..
That's about it. 
I don't rate him as a great actor or even a good actor. 

I think the film itself could well have been a better film with a different lead.


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2021)

About to dive into S3 of Cobra Kai


----------



## Petcha (Jan 1, 2021)

Midnight Sky was hugely disappointing. The only interesting bit was so so easy to pick from about an hour out.

He's a great leading man but should be nowhere dear a director's chair.


----------



## Epona (Jan 1, 2021)

Petcha said:


> Midnight Sky was hugely disappointing. The only interesting bit was so so easy to pick from about an hour out.
> 
> He's a great leading man but should be nowhere dear a director's chair.



Aye, I found it utterly tedious tbh.  I prefer my sci fi/space based films to be a bit faster paced and 'actiony' mind you, my tastes are not that sophisticated - I'd rather have laser guns and explosions


----------



## belboid (Jan 1, 2021)

Not getting all the hate for Death to 2020, it was a little too long but largely sound and pretty funny.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> I rather enjoyed *Spree*. It’s a new horror comedy film about a young man obsessed with boosting his pisspoor social media channel viewer figures, who eventually decides to take extreme measures to do just that.
> 
> It could so easily have been shit, more so given the film’s format, but ended up being a pretty decent and watchable flick of its genre



I watched this last night. I thought it was entertaining in parts but all its ideas were spent after the first 20 minutes or so. It could have done with bit of sharpness in its satire. I liked Joe Keery as the lead - sympathetic (sort of) while being a total psycho. Watchable just for that.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 1, 2021)

belboid said:


> Not getting all the hate for Death to 2020, it was a little too long but largely sound and pretty funny.


Yeah I was surprised to find myself really enjoying it after reading poor reviews. Some bits of it fell flat, sure, it was far from flawless, but plenty of it made me laugh. Lisa Kudrow was brilliant and I enjoyed Hugh Grant's Starkey-esque historian too.


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2021)

Glad to report that three episodes in, S3 of Cobra Kai has so far kept the standards of the previous ones.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> I rather enjoyed *Spree*. It’s a new horror comedy film about a young man obsessed with boosting his pisspoor social media channel viewer figures, who eventually decides to take extreme measures to do just that.



I've started watching it and so far am enjoying it, has a similar tone to _Content_, the immersive 'vertical drama' featuring Lucy Goosey AKA #flipgirl AKA Charlotte Nicdao, later of _Mythic Quest: Raven's Banquet._


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

Watched Hope Gap.

Annette Bening is excellent in it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 2, 2021)

George Clooney is fabulous in the Soderbergh version of Solaris. Which probably isn't on Netflix.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 2, 2021)

kropotkin said:


> Yeah, I found the same. Turned it off after 20mins.



Same here. It just didn't work for me. The events of 2020 dont seem the right target for unfunny cynical sneering.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Glad to report that three episodes in, S3 of Cobra Kai has so far kept the standards of the previous ones.




Just finished season 3. 
It was as good as the first 2 seasons and it's clear there will be a season 4. 
Great!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 2, 2021)

My suggestions are so full of foreign murder detective series now I end up watching trailers and not choosing. Anyway I enjoyed La Mante once I eventually decided on one. 

Bridgerton is enjoyable soft porn nonsense.  I expect the gammon are up in arms about one, and only one,  of the many historical inaccuracies. Worth it for that alone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2021)

I've been watching Uncle. Was on BBC3 many years ago but I didn't watch it. Thought I saw Croydon Library in a film I watched recently  so did a search of things filmed in Croydon. Saw 'Uncle' had left BBCi and moved to netfilx. 
Somehow watched all three series in about four days, which is very very very unlike me. 

Also liked 'fighting with my family' apart from the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2021)

Anju said:


> Watched 'the history of future folk' today and really enjoyed it. About an alien sent to earth to kill everyone but decides not to after hearing music for the first time.


It was ok. It passed the time and was a cool idea but suffered a bit for it's obviously low budget. . . . but yeah, thumbs up in general. Kind of wish he had been a bit more one man garage rock act and  and not a banjo / folk guy.


----------



## magneze (Jan 2, 2021)

Next season of Drag Race appears to be available 🎉


----------



## Mation (Jan 2, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> To the lake
> 
> Russian pandemic dystopian mini series- I’m well enjoying it. Very apt . Very cold .very infectious .


Loved it!

Currently 3 of 6 episodes in to Omniscient. It may have been on there for a while, but I've only just properly noticed it.

Brazilian sci-fi. Very watchable.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 2, 2021)

I haven't started watching Cobra Kai yet, I've just got Netflix and it's on my 'to watch' list.

Just wanted to mention, though, that there's a Karate Kid triple bill on the Freeview Sony Movies channel tomorrow, Sunday, 3 January 2020, from 2pm.

I know people have said you don't need to have seen the Karate Kid films first before watching Cobra Kai, but if anyone wants to watch them, they will be on telly tomorrow.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Anyone spot anything new in the line of Scandi drama / murder mysteries?
> I watched the Valhalla Murders on bbc4 recently and have gone through Netflix supply.
> Is there anything in the offing?


Not Scandi, but the new season of French cop show Spiral (Engrenages) is starting on BBC Four in about half an hour.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 2, 2021)

Numbers said:


> We finished The Queens Gambit y/day, we both really enjoyed it.


Binged that this week and finished it last night. I'm annoyed now as it's no longer there to be watched. Liked it a lot. The chess, from what I could tell, was done very well - I'm guessing they used past games for it, certainly was made with attention to all the chess details, which was no small feat. Above all, I liked the fact that it is a story about a chess prodigy who happens to be a girl, rather than a story of a girl chess prodigy, iyswim. There's been a surge in girls signing up to chess-com, apparently. Could be a lot of new chess players, girls and boys, as a result of this show.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2021)

Going through the top 50 films lists. There's quite a few on Netflix.

Babyteeth...A schoolgirl with a terminal Illness meets an older lad who's a drug addict. Despite her parents concerns the whole families lives change for the better. It's a great film, the storyline completely took me away from the inevitable sadness and performances were good too.

A Sun...A Chinese family drama. The younger of 2 sons is incarcerated and the story unfolds from there. It's excellent, I had no idea where it was going, it's quite fast paced and engaging and didn't feel like 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## T & P (Jan 2, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I haven't started watching Cobra Kai yet, I've just got Netflix and it's on my 'to watch' list.
> 
> Just wanted to mention, though, that there's a Karate Kid triple bill on the Freeview Sony Movies channel tomorrow, Sunday, 3 January 2020, from 2pm.
> 
> I know people have said you don't need to have seen the Karate Kid films first before watching Cobra Kai, but if anyone wants to watch them, they will be on telly tomorrow.


You don’t strictly need to watch them to follow the plot, but it amplifies the enjoyment of the series enormously if you do. The first one in particular.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2021)

I started watching "Into The Spiderverse" on Netflix as apparently it's going away soon, but even with the tremendous animation and production - really really good, flawless stuff - the strictness of sticking to the Hero's Journey ended up annoying me so much I turned it off.

Instead I started watching a Korean series called "Sweet Home" which so far is a character-driven zombie type thing with a reasonable gore index and I'm quite happy with.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> You don’t strictly need to watch them to follow the plot, but it amplifies the enjoyment of the series enormously if you do. The first one in particular.


I've seen at least the first one, but it was so long ago I can barely remember it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've seen at least the first one, but it was so long ago I can barely remember it.


That's pretty much where I was and it was fine. There are lots of references but it's well done enough that it doesn't matter if you get them or not, it's still fun.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 2, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I started watching "Into The Spiderverse" on Netflix as apparently it's going away soon, but even with the tremendous animation and production - really really good, flawless stuff - the strictness of sticking to the Hero's Journey ended up annoying me so much I turned it off.
> 
> Instead I started watching a Korean series called "Sweet Home" which so far is a character-driven zombie type thing with a reasonable gore index and I'm quite happy with.


Ok, scratch that, I just found out that they have Dredd on Netflix so I am re-watching that instead.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 3, 2021)

Reno said:


> I started to watch The Queen's Gambit, noticed how bad Anya Taylor-Joy's wig is and took that as an excuse not to have to watch a highly acclaimed series about chess, which I find just about the most boring subject matter imaginable for a drama.
> 
> 
> ...I only gave it ten minutes though, I'm sure it's about much more than chess and I will give this another try when I'm in the mood for it.



Watch it. Please


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Instead I started watching a Korean series called "Sweet Home" which so far is a character-driven zombie type thing with a reasonable gore index and I'm quite happy with.


I only managed half an do while washing up, then took it off my list.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 3, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I haven't started watching Cobra Kai yet, I've just got Netflix and it's on my 'to watch' list.
> 
> Just wanted to mention, though, that there's a Karate Kid triple bill on the Freeview Sony Movies channel tomorrow, Sunday, 3 January 2020, from 2pm.
> 
> I know people have said you don't need to have seen the Karate Kid films first before watching Cobra Kai, but if anyone wants to watch them, they will be on telly tomorrow.



They aren't playing the fourth film?? Boo.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 3, 2021)

Also watched Dredd again last night. Really good film - I first saw it in 3D at the now demolished Whiteleys in Queensway. One of the best films of 2012.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dick Johnson is dead, documentary . Filmmaker follows her dad as he approaches the end of his life. It's good to consider death like this and Dick is a lovely man.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 3, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Only the Animals
> 
> French film with twists like the Coen brothers at their best. It's brilliantly done. Best new film I've see in a while.



I watched this on your recommendation, very good. Thanks.


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2021)

To those of you who like the Sabrina series: if you’re short of stuff to watch you could do worse than Teen Woolf. Yes, it sounds hideous on paper, but just like Sabrina it is much darker than the original it is based on. There‘s a bit of teenage angst mixed in of course, but also a lot of action and some not excessively gory violence and deaths, so this is no kids show.

It‘s a very long series and I doubt I’ll see it to its conclusion, but the pace is spot on so easy entertainmen.

Obviously if the likes of Sabrina is not your thing, you should avoid this like the plague


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2021)

Thanks T & P - your reccomendations work for me but in the opposite way to than intended


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks T & P - your reccomendations work for me but in the opposite way to than intended


No worries. It’s all part of the service.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 4, 2021)

Watched 'I'm No Longer Here' an excellent film about a boy and his love for the Cumbia music/dance movement while growing up in one of the most violent parts of Mexico. Highly recommended.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> No worries. It’s all part of the service.


Take no notice of him. He likes cartoons.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 4, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I watched this on your recommendation, very good. Thanks.



Another here for 'Only the Animals'. Simple idea well put together. Watchable.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 4, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Another here for 'Only the Animals'. Simple idea well put together. Watchable.


I thought it was better than watchable.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 7, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I started watching "Into The Spiderverse" on Netflix as apparently it's going away soon, but even with the tremendous animation and production - really really good, flawless stuff - the strictness of sticking to the Hero's Journey ended up annoying me so much I turned it off.
> 
> Instead I started watching a Korean series called "Sweet Home" which so far is a character-driven zombie type thing with a reasonable gore index and I'm quite happy with.



I'll check that out. 
The Koreans make brutal films, the original version of Old Boy comes to mind every time I see a Korean drama.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2021)

Surviving Death.
Good so far..




Spoiler



Eta. E1 promising on after death experiences..E2 starts to go off...into dubious seances 
Will stick with it though. [SPOILER/]


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Just watched Daisy Haggard's Back To Life in its entirety.It seems that Daisy co- wrote the script as well as taking the lead role.Thought she was hilarious and definitely worth a watch.The only problem for me was that Daisy, or "Miri"as her character is called, seemed really very  familiar to me indeed .To the point that I was constantly asking myself whose comedic style she was channeling so successfully ?I never did decide this but yeah really very funny at times.


----------



## Mation (Jan 9, 2021)

Duncan2 said:


> Just watched Daisy Haggard's Back To Life in its entirety.It seems that Daisy co- wrote the script as well as taking the lead role.Thought she was hilarious and definitely worth a watch.The only problem for me was that Daisy, or "Miri"as her character is called, seemed really very  familiar to me indeed .To the point that I was constantly asking myself whose comedic style she was channeling so successfully ?I never did decide this but yeah really very funny at times.


I just came here to recommend this. I'm two episodes in. It's beautiful and horrible and funny, a bit like that whatshischops series. Fuck - I can't remember his name or the program's name, but he did the Office and in the one I mean, his wife had died. Jesus Christ


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2021)

Mation said:


> I just came here to recommend this. I'm two episodes in. It's beautiful and horrible and funny, a bit like that whatshischops series. Fuck - I can't remember his name or the program's name, but he did the Office and in the one I mean, his wife had died. Jesus Christ


Ricky Gervais - After Life


----------



## Mordi (Jan 9, 2021)

I have to make an effort to ask absolutely no questions whatsoever but Lupin is nice fluff. It benefits from a very charismatic lead and an equally good looking washed-out Paris. I'm only a couple of episodes in so I hope it leans more into the class war angle, there's a shot from the first episode where the camera spins from Assane rolling out the red carpet at the Louvre as a janitor to stepping onto it from a limousine in another of his disguises that's like something from one of the recent Hitman games.


----------



## Mation (Jan 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ricky Gervais - After Life


Thank you!


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm rewatching Top Boy. Due to the pandemic I've not been in London since March which is the longest period in my life.

Not sure I'm missing London per se, but I reflected on my absence from the capital whilst watching it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2021)

Well this was fucking brutally good.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)

Mation said:


> I just came here to recommend this. I'm two episodes in. It's beautiful and horrible and funny, a bit like that whatshischops series. Fuck - I can't remember his name or the program's name, but he did the Office and in the one I mean, his wife had died. Jesus Christ




Yep. Another thumbs up from me. 
It's brilliantly sad and tragic but with a massive twist of humour
 The actress playing Miri is brilliant.


----------



## porp (Jan 9, 2021)

Mation said:


> I just came here to recommend this. I'm two episodes in. It's beautiful and horrible and funny, a bit like that whatshischops series. Fuck - I can't remember his name or the program's name, but he did the Office and in the one I mean, his wife had died. Jesus Christ


I think Netflix thinks I am a woman of a certain age who is somewhat disappointed with life. At least to judge by all the titles it recommends. Anyway, this came up and I watched it and ended up watching it all and loving it. With some comedian led projects , the supporting roles are underwritten, but not in this case. Loved the location and am now keen to go to Hythe. But one thing was really weird. A number of scenes are set in a supermarket that is clearly filmed in Quality Foods, a huge Asian grocery store in Southall. Seeing all the white middle class angst played out against the many, many aisles of lentils and Chapatti flour was odd.


----------



## Mation (Jan 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yep. Another thumbs up from me.
> It's brilliantly sad and tragic but with a massive twist of humour
> The actress playing Miri is brilliant.


Yes, she's great!


porp said:


> I think Netflix thinks I am a woman of a certain age who is somewhat disappointed with life. At least to judge by all the titles it recommends. Anyway, this came up and I watched it and ended up watching it all and loving it. With some comedian led projects , the supporting roles are underwritten, but not in this case. Loved the location and am now keen to go to Hythe. But one thing was really weird. A number of scenes are set in a supermarket that is clearly filmed in Quality Foods, a huge Asian grocery store in Southall. Seeing all the white middle class angst played out against the many, many aisles of lentils and Chapatti flour was odd.


And yes, the other characters were excellent, too.

Weird about the supermarket...

Not sure what you're suggesting about me and my recommendation


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2021)

I just watched Lupin and found it thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining - mildly comedic French crime caper type thing not to be taken too seriously, Omar Sy is great in the lead role.  5 episodes with another series planned.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 10, 2021)

Pretend it's a city.
Martin Scorcese indulges Fran Lebowitz so we can all enjoy aspects of her relationship with New York.


----------



## LDC (Jan 10, 2021)

Started The Rain, Scandi virus pandemic series. Quite good so far...


----------



## Mation (Jan 10, 2021)

Epona said:


> I just watched Lupin and found it thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining - mildly comedic French crime caper type thing not to be taken too seriously, Omar Sy is great in the lead role.  5 episodes with another series planned.


Just watched the first episode and I'm already sad that there are only 5 in this season. There are some really painful bits to see, but I'm very glad I kept watching. Love it.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Started The Rain, Scandi virus pandemic series. Quite good so far...



Euro-pandemic is virtually a genre now. 

To the Lake is the Russian twist on it. Quite enjoyed that.


----------



## Supine (Jan 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Started The Rain, Scandi virus pandemic series. Quite good so far...



Searched for ages and then realised it's called The Rain and not Started The Rain


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 10, 2021)

History of Swear Words with Nicholas Cage is an amusing way to pass the time -Cage sends himself up and the rest of it is a comedians and linguistics experts talking heads thing.  Annoyingly ignores “cunt” in favour of an episode on “pussy”, because it’s primarily from an American perspective.


----------



## T & P (Jan 10, 2021)

Rather enjoyed Lupin, short, sweet and entertaining. Requires some suspension of disbelief but then on a par with the genre.

Did anyone else think Pellegrini sometimes looked remarkably like a chubby Kevin Spacey? Uncanny at times apart from the fuller face.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> I just watched Lupin and found it thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining - mildly comedic French crime caper type thing not to be taken too seriously, Omar Sy is great in the lead role.  5 episodes with another series planned.


I haven't seen that yet, but if you like French comedic crime capers, try to find/look out for No Limit. Luc Besson was involved in making it.

Lots of action scenes but also proper old school farcical moments, and other silly stuff.

It was on All4 Walter presents but seems to have gone off now.

It might be on Amazon Prime US.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 11, 2021)

The latest series of Sabrina is better than the last couple imo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> I just watched Lupin and found it thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining - mildly comedic French crime caper type thing not to be taken too seriously, Omar Sy is great in the lead role.  5 episodes with another series planned.


Maybe I'll give it a try, my wife originally turned her nose up at it because it's not Lupin III (old popular Japanese manga/anime).


----------



## bendeus (Jan 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Started The Rain, Scandi virus pandemic series. Quite good so far...


Be warned: it gets really, really annoying.

E2A: To the Lake was way better.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Be warned: it gets really, really annoying.
> 
> E2A: To the Lake was way better.



I enjoyed The Rain for the first few episodes then I just wanted the main characters to make up their fucking minds about whether they wanted to escape or be caught - just the endless back and forth with very spurious reasons.  Also a lot of the dialogue seems to consist of people yelling "Razmuuuuuus.... Razmuuuuuus" over and over again to the point where it stops being amusing and you start to hear it in your sleep.  Made it to episode 2 of season 2 before deciding that it really wasn't worth it.  The plot also just got sillier and sillier.


----------



## bendeus (Jan 11, 2021)

Epona said:


> I enjoyed The Rain for the first few episodes then I just wanted the main characters to make up their fucking minds about whether they wanted to escape or be caught - just the endless back and forth with very spurious reasons.  Also a lot of the dialogue seems to consist of people yelling "Razmuuuuuus.... Razmuuuuuus" over and over again to the point where it stops being amusing and you start to hear it in your sleep.  Made it to episode 2 of season 2 before deciding that it really wasn't worth it.


Exactly that, and Rasmus himself, who is the primary reason for my rapid cooling on it, is one of the most petulant, loathsome protagonists I have ever had the misfortune to stumble across. Watched the whole thing due to a sense of duty but it steadily got more and more grating.


----------



## Epona (Jan 11, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Exactly that, and Rasmus himself, who is the primary reason for my rapid cooling on it, is one of the most petulant, loathsome protagonists I have ever had the misfortune to stumble across. Watched the whole thing due to a sense of duty but it steadily got more and more grating.



Aye, I didn't feel that the main people in it were likeable or even sympathetic characters (I did like some of the secondary characters mind you), and there seemed to be little logic or character based motivation for any of their actions.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 12, 2021)

mango5 said:


> Pretend it's a city.
> Martin Scorcese indulges Fran Lebowitz so we can all enjoy aspects of her relationship with New York.


Just watching this and really enjoying it, not sure how to describe it, but very entertaining.


----------



## LDC (Jan 12, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Be warned: it gets really, really annoying.
> 
> E2A: To the Lake was way better.



Yeah, I lost interest after a few episodes. Started promising, but just got rubbish. To the Lakes was excellent compared to that.


----------



## panpete (Jan 12, 2021)

I was hoping "The boy" by Kevin Lewis would be on, not even on prime, can only get it on DVD, I don't have DVD
I find Netflix a bit disappointing, but maybe biased as I am, being autistic, I watched Atypical on there.
Considering cancelling cos I don't use it as much as prime.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 13, 2021)

1927 said:


> Just watching this and really enjoying it, not sure how to describe it, but very entertaining.


It's excellent. I appreciate the relationships folk have with their cities.  Also enjoying the non-linear approach even though the reek of privilege is overpowering at times. Too many private airplane trips for my liking.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 14, 2021)

Ms T said:


> Call My Agent (Dix Pour Cent in the original French). Very funny and well written series about a French talent agency. Every episode features a real French star. Isabelle Adjani is in one which blew me away!



I started watching the first series of _Call My Agent_ yesterday evening, and am enjoying it very much. It somehow reminds me of _Slings and Arrows_, but is far better.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 14, 2021)

One of us. Looks like it was originally a BBC show. Four part murder mystery series. 

Lush Highland landscapes and some decent performances lift it, though it gets grimmer as it goes along. 

John Lynch's eyebrows deserve an award for best supporting performance


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 14, 2021)

The Crack documentary is worth a look. Nothing new really but compacted into 90 minutes.

Also watched the Surviving Death series. I wouldn't recommend watching it all but the 6th episode about kids who claim to be reincarnated is pretty fascinating.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 15, 2021)

Epona said:


> I just watched Lupin and found it thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining - mildly comedic French crime caper type thing not to be taken too seriously, Omar Sy is great in the lead role.  5 episodes with another series planned.


I've watched a couple of episodes now and really enjoying it, thanks.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 15, 2021)

Hinterland is on Netflix now, in case anyone missed it on BBC. It's a police procedural set in Wales, but stylistically it's more like Scandi noir than The Bill or whatever. Some lovely cinematography of Welsh landscapes too.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice documentary this





						Netflix United Kingdom – Watch TV Programmes Online, Watch Films Online
					

Watch Netflix films & TV programmes online or stream right to your smart TV, game console, PC, Mac, mobile, tablet and more.




					www.netflix.com
				




about racial politics in the USA, the highs lows politics and power of music, ageing, and above all giving wider recognition to someone who wouldve fallen through the cracks otherwise - sterling mcgee - who sadly died of Covid a few months back






						Tributes to Sterling Magee
					






					thegabber.com


----------



## mhendo (Jan 16, 2021)

mango5 said:


> Pretend it's a city.
> Martin Scorcese indulges Fran Lebowitz so we can all enjoy aspects of her relationship with New York.


We're three episodes in and loving it. I've always been a huge Lebowitz fan, and she's perfect for this.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 16, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Hinterland is on Netflix now, in case anyone missed it on BBC. It's a police procedural set in Wales, but stylistically it's more like Scandi noir than The Bill or whatever. Some lovely cinematography of Welsh landscapes too.



I really enjoyed it to begin with but remember feeling that the storylines ultimately let it down. It's telling that I can now recall almost nothing about the show apart from the look and feel of it. Style over substance.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 16, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Hinterland is on Netflix now, in case anyone missed it on BBC. It's a police procedural set in Wales, but stylistically it's more like Scandi noir than The Bill or whatever. Some lovely cinematography of Welsh landscapes too.



Good show but the subtitles on it are terribly inaccurate


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 16, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Hinterland is on Netflix now, in case anyone missed it on BBC. It's a police procedural set in Wales, but stylistically it's more like Scandi noir than The Bill or whatever. Some lovely cinematography of Welsh landscapes too.





rubbershoes said:


> Good show but the subtitles on it are terribly inaccurate



AKA _To Cwtch A Thief_


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 16, 2021)

Some good stuff here for a wet weekend:









						100 best films streaming on Netflix and Amazon Prime
					

Beat the algorithms with our newly updated list of essential deeper cuts available to watch now on Netflix UK and Amazon Prime.



					www.bfi.org.uk


----------



## Epona (Jan 16, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I really enjoyed it to begin with but remember feeling that the storylines ultimately let it down. It's telling that I can now recall almost nothing about the show apart from the look and feel of it. Style over substance.



Same here - I know I watched it, because at some point the OH (who is not into all the crime dramas) came in when I was watching it and said "oh is that the Welsh crime one?" so I know I watched it but can't recall the plot at all...


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> I just watched Lupin and found it thoroughly enjoyable and entertaining - mildly comedic French crime caper type thing not to be taken too seriously, Omar Sy is great in the lead role.  5 episodes with another series planned.



... but, but ... the ending!!!!! I actually said out loud "are you shitting me?!" I need the next series NOW!!!!   

Loved it, really nice balance of humour and drama with great characters, proper entertainment.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 16, 2021)

Oceans 8 is amaaaaaaaaazing


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> ... but, but ... the ending!!!!! I actually said out loud "are you shitting me?!" I need the next series NOW!!!!
> 
> Loved it, really nice balance of humour and drama with great characters, proper entertainment.



This! Just stopped mid action earlier this evening.


----------



## Epona (Jan 17, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> ... but, but ... the ending!!!!! I actually said out loud "are you shitting me?!" I need the next series NOW!!!!
> 
> Loved it, really nice balance of humour and drama with great characters, proper entertainment.





quimcunx said:


> This! Just stopped mid action earlier this evening.



Aye, it is a fairly brutal series finale - "Noooo, you can't stop there!!!  Come back..."


----------



## Chz (Jan 17, 2021)

Watched the Korean The Call based on recommendations here.

We loved it, four thumbs up.


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2021)

Chz said:


> Watched the Korean The Call based on recommendations here.
> 
> We loved it, four thumbs up.


Yeah, really enjoyed that. A proper edge-of-seat sci-fi thriller


----------



## T & P (Jan 17, 2021)

dervish said:


> For the lack of something else to watch I put on Wu Assassin, it's ok, fairly decent kung fu, didn't hate the characters but they did feel a bit wooden at times. I'll probably watch the rest of the series but it's not really a must watch.


Gave this a try the other day and whereas I fully agree is not a must- watch, it has been watchable enough to stick with so far. Decent production values and the sci-fi/ supernatural aspect of it has so far been kept at the right level.

Did you get to finish the series?


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 17, 2021)

Just finished Season 5 of "The Adventures of Merlin" a BBC kids/young adults drama.  (No I wasn't watching it on my own)

Initially dismayed by the liberties taken with the traditional Arthurian stories,  got quite quite fond of it.  Lots of good folkloric touches.

An example of "cohort" TV where the show moves with one group of kids as they get older, getting darker with each season and introducing more adult themes which makes binge watching it with a young 'un something to be cautious of.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 18, 2021)

Really enjoyed Connected, an easy going science programme, not specifically designed for kids, but guess it would be a good one to sit the kids down to watch if they're home from school at the moment.


----------



## mod (Jan 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Good show but the subtitles on it are terribly inaccurate



I tend to avoid subtitled films on netflix as find they are always late on the screen / not up for long enough / inaccurate and spoils to viewing experience.


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2021)

Just watched Bathtubs Over Broadway - a feature length documentary about the world of industrial/corporate musicals (and the people who collect records/recordings of them) - something I did not know existed.  When OH put it on I said "oh god what have you found this time?" but it was thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 19, 2021)

Dark Tourist is surprisingly good, a Louis Theroux style thing with some guy from New Zealand. Had to skip a few bits though, it does get a bit too dark for me at some points. Favourite episode was the Japan one


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 19, 2021)

Watching Homeland, god it's silly and powerfully late-2000s energy. Mostly just noise while wfh and there's plenty of it.

Bit pissed off by one particular moment in S1 when someone says "your relying on a hooker for info?" Because well yes,, that's what spies do you dickhead.


----------



## dervish (Jan 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Gave this a try the other day and whereas I fully agree is not a must- watch, it has been watchable enough to stick with so far. Decent production values and the sci-fi/ supernatural aspect of it has so far been kept at the right level.
> 
> Did you get to finish the series?


Nope, and if you hadn't quoted me as having watched it I would have no recollection at all. Still can't remember what it's about.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2021)

Nikkormat said:


> I started watching the first series of _Call My Agent_ yesterday evening, and am enjoying it very much. It somehow reminds me of _Slings and Arrows_, but is far better.



I started watching Call My Agent yesterday and now I'm on episode 5.  It's fantastique!  Love its sense of humour and the acting/guest actors playing themselves are just a joy to watch!
Shame I don't know most of them although I did sort of recognise Cécile de France - she's in "Around the world in 80 days" (Jackie Chan version) and lots of other things I haven't seen . I remember I started watching _Call My Agent_ a couple of years ago but somehow abandoned it half way through first episode, can't remember why.  Glad I got back to it!

Also watched Sanpa: Sins of the Saviour - 5 part documentary, synopsis: "Amidst a heroin crisis, Vincenzo Muccioli cared for the addicted, earning him fierce public devotion - even as charges of violence began to mount." in the late 70s/early 80s, just as AIDS/HIV started to take hold - so it covers that too - Very interesting and also nice to watch something in Italian, for a change.  A very intriguing man, who seemed to care deeply, but as the community grew so did its problems.


----------



## Red Sky (Jan 20, 2021)

Ragnarok looks quite entertaining, on episode 2 and we've gone from bog standard plot (city kids move to small town with a big secret,  with the obligatory rich industrialists poisoning the river) to some proper Neil Gaiman shenanigans.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 20, 2021)

girasol said:


> I started watching Call My Agent yesterday and now I'm on episode 5.  It's fantastique!  Love its sense of humour and the acting/guest actors playing themselves are just a joy to watch!
> Shame I don't know most of them although I did sort of recognise Cécile de France - she's in "Around the world in 80 days" (Jackie Chan version) and lots of other things I haven't seen . I remember I started watching _Call My Agent_ a couple of years ago but somehow abandoned it half way through first episode, can't remember why.  Glad I got back to it!


I've _just_ started watching it. I'd already decided by 19'47" that I love the Hervé character, who was only properly introduced at 18'40".


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 20, 2021)

Just finished Bridgerton and loved it so much! Amazing writing and casting.


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Ragnarok looks quite entertaining, on episode 2 and we've gone from bog standard plot (city kids move to small town with a big secret,  with the obligatory rich industrialists poisoning the river) to some proper Neil Gaiman shenanigans.


I was impressed by it. Not that much happens compared with most Hollywood takes on the genre, the pace is not exactly lightning fast, the main protagonist is as boring and socially awkward as they come, and yet the series comes together rather nicely


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Ragnarok looks quite entertaining, on episode 2 and we've gone from bog standard plot (city kids move to small town with a big secret,  with the obligatory rich industrialists poisoning the river) to some proper Neil Gaiman shenanigans.


Norway having Spar blew my mind.

It doesn't look like there'll be a second series imo


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> I was impressed by it. Not that much happens compared with most Hollywood takes on the genre, the pace is not exactly lightning fast, the main protagonist is as boring and socially awkward as they come, and yet the series comes together rather nicely


it looks beautiful for it, that helps with the pacing imo, makes it fit.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

Chz said:


> Watched the Korean The Call based on recommendations here.
> 
> We loved it, four thumbs up.



Ta, missed that, on me list now


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2021)

Just watched the film just like heaven on a recommendation.

Actually alive woman ghost romance with new tenant of her old apartment. I reckon the idea could have made for a rather amusing and interesting one or three series alt sitcom. 

Anyway it was shite predicable trash. Blugh.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 24, 2021)

Wildlife

Carey Mulligan and Jake Gyllenhall don't play happy families in 1960s Montana. 

It's alright but feel that it could have been much more than it was


----------



## tony.c (Jan 24, 2021)

I just watched White Tiger, it's based on the book written by Aravind Adaga winner of the 2008 Man Booker prize.
A good story of the meeting of the old with the new India.


----------



## T & P (Jan 26, 2021)

The first S2 of Snowpiercer has just dropped. Strong start to the season, excellent first episode, easily the best one by far 

ETA: If like us you’re getting a very unbalanced sound, with the sound effects far louder than the dialogue, switching from 5.1 Dolby English to bog-standard English helps a lot.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 27, 2021)

Was disappointed that they’re only dropping one episode a week, though.  

Elsewhere on Netflix I’ve been gobbling up 2 seasons of Blown Away, which is like bake off for glass blowers, and which rattles along thanks to short episode length.  Very satisfying.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 27, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Was disappointed that they’re only dropping one episode a week, though.
> 
> Elsewhere on Netflix I’ve been gobbling up 2 seasons of Blown Away, which is like bake off for glass blowers, and which rattles along thanks to short episode length.  Very satisfying.


I've been watching Blown Away too. Seems much more intense due to the added danger of the flames and heat and also the fragility of the glass. In other competition shows, there's a risk they might mess up a cake or a dress or a pot or something, but they'll generally have something to show for it, whereas this has the nail-biting element of the contestants spending a couple of hours making something only for it to shatter into pieces and they have to start again from scratch or try and fudge something.

No spoilers, as I don't know how far you've got, but I'm very surprised by one of the eliminations.


----------



## passenger (Jan 27, 2021)

Surviving death is worth a watch.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2021)

passenger said:


> Surviving death is worth a watch.



Really?  Just looked like some paranormal nonsense pretending to be a documentary to me.


----------



## smokedout (Jan 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> Really?  Just looked like some paranormal nonsense pretending to be a documentary to me.



It is.  I watched a couple of them by mistake after reading a review that seemed to suggest it wasn't like that and was hoping for crazy quantum weirdness about the nature of consciousness and parallel universes, or wacky simulation theories, or even a hard look at neuroscience/psychology and what actually might make people experience or claim they've experienced paranormal events like NDEs.  It was none of that, it was basically I saw a ghost once/came back from the dead told in ever more elaborate ways.  If you glanced through the Usborne book of the Unexplained when you were a kid you've got it covered.


----------



## Epona (Jan 27, 2021)

smokedout said:


> It is.  I watched a couple of them by mistake after reading a review that seemed to suggest it wasn't like that and was hoping for crazy quantum weirdness about the nature of consciousness and parallel universes, or wacky simulation theories, or even a hard look at neuroscience/psychology and what actually might make people experience or claim they've experienced paranormal events like NDEs.  It was none of that, it was basically I saw a ghost once/came back from the dead told in ever more elaborate ways.  If you glanced through the Usborne book of the Unexplained when you were a kid you've got it covered.



Thanks, you've saved me from wasting time on it


----------



## LDC (Jan 28, 2021)

Watched both seasons of Zone Blanche (Black Spot). It's a slightly weird crime supernatural (ish) thing set in a rural forested area of France that very much reminds me of the Millevaches plateau, so much so I wonder if the series location was based on it. It's got some great characters in it, and it's a slow burning thing that I enjoyed.


----------



## Chz (Jan 28, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Was disappointed that they’re only dropping one episode a week, though.
> 
> Elsewhere on Netflix I’ve been gobbling up 2 seasons of Blown Away, which is like bake off for glass blowers, and which rattles along thanks to short episode length.  Very satisfying.


I enjoy watching it with a friend of mine who went to Sheridan (where all the assistants are from) and who knows some of the people involved. It does help to have someone who knows a bit about glass on hand. I really think they could do a better job with the voice-over, it's pretty vacant. Which I suppose at least shows how interesting the actual glass blowing is, since the commentary is pants and I still watch it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2021)

I was in the middle of Occupied and it's gone! Fuckers!!!!


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2021)

We enjoyed The Dig. Not amazing but fairly decent historical drama.


----------



## Epona (Jan 29, 2021)

Just started watching The Dig - HE'S SMOKING IN THE FUCKING TRENCH OMFG (((((carbon dating)))))

(And yes I wonder whether anything we do now when excavating will seem terrible to archaeologists 80 years from now!)


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2021)

Still just the thought of it makes the hairs on my arms stand up.  I am enjoying the film.

Photo of the excavation (IRL, not from the film):



(Edited because I found a better photo, I love the detail in this one, you can see where all the planks were held together)


----------



## T & P (Jan 30, 2021)

Epona said:


> Just started watching The Dig - HE'S SMOKING IN THE FUCKING TRENCH OMFG (((((carbon dating)))))
> 
> (And yes I wonder whether anything we do now when excavating will seem terrible to archaeologists 80 years from now!)


Well instead of interesting artefacts, future archaeologists will be mostly finding plastics from our era, so I’d wager 21st century society will not be the most popular of eras...


----------



## Epona (Jan 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well instead of interesting artefacts, future archaeologists will be mostly finding plastics from our era, so I’d wager 21st century society will not be the most popular of eras...



So the equivalent of having to get multiple skips to deal with Roman pottery then?   A lot of that is not "interesting" as such. (can be useful for dating strata though).

Today's rubbish is tomorrows archaeology.

(Also that is not really what I meant with my comment in the previous post - I was wondering about archaeological excavation methods, maybe in 80 years time they will be horrified that us in the past didn't do excavations in full on protective gear to prevent DNA contamination of excavation sites or something, or we'll have in some way wrecked sites with our current primitive methods - like folks smoking on sites in the era portrayed in the film).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 30, 2021)

Mute by that David Bowie's son bloke.
Supposed to be passion project that was hard to get off the ground. No shit, the story is shite. Needed more to make a film with, and really wasn't well put together at all. Was supposed to be an actual sequel to 'moon' but without Sam Rockwell and no mention, it's just a 'spiritual' follow on in the same universe, if that. 
Also didn't buy Paul Rudd as a hot headed psycho hard nut. 

Not sure what the whole point of it all was. No moral, no journey or character development, no foreshadowing, things just happen one after another, then it ends.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 30, 2021)

I enjoyed The Dig , I was interested in Sutton Hoo anyway , have been there several times , thought it was a beautiful film , almost a love story , but not quite.


----------



## Smangus (Jan 30, 2021)

Just getting into "Midnight Diner" , a Japanese series set in a small bar/ eaterie. It follows the stories of the patrons, I'm finding it quirky, sad, funny and poignant, worth a watch even if just for the cooking tips at the end of each episode.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 30, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Just getting into "Midnight Diner" , a Japanese series set in a small bar/ eaterie. It follows the stories of the patrons, I'm finding it quirky, sad, funny and poignant, worth a watch even if just for the cooking tips at the end of each episode.


Oh that's great that. I'd completely forgotten about it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was in the middle of Occupied and it's gone! Fuckers!!!!



They've got history on this front


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2021)

I've just watched Hotel Artemis. I liked it. It's about an underground hospital for treating criminals in a dystopian future Los Angeles wracked by riots about privatised water supplies being cut off.

Apparently, it had mixed reviews and bombed at the box office, but Jodie Foster's performance is brilliant.

It reminded me of dark graphic novel treatments, but I looked it up and it wasn't based on a graphic novel, but it's kind of noir-ish.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've just watched Hotel Artemis. I liked it. It's about an underground hospital for treating criminals in a dystopian future Los Angeles wracked by riots about privatised water supplies being cut off.
> 
> Apparently, it had mixed reviews and bombed at the box office, but Jodie Foster's performance is brilliant.
> 
> It reminded me of dark graphic novel treatments, but I looked it up and it wasn't based on a graphic novel, but it's kind of noir-ish.


For me it was ultimately a bit of a disappointment, ironically because the premise and the opening half hour felt extremely fucking promising, and you felt like you were watching something that was going to end up being a great film.

But at the end it felt like a missed opportunity on both the conclusion of the storyline and insufficient  character development. Ended up being a 6/10 for me and I enjoyed it, but it kind of fizzled off.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 31, 2021)

T & P said:


> Rather enjoyed Lupin, short, sweet and entertaining. Requires some suspension of disbelief but then on a par with the genre.
> 
> Did anyone else think Pellegrini sometimes looked remarkably like a chubby Kevin Spacey? Uncanny at times apart from the fuller face.



I thought so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've just watched Hotel Artemis. I liked it. It's about an underground hospital for treating criminals in a dystopian future Los Angeles wracked by riots about privatised water supplies being cut off.
> 
> Apparently, it had mixed reviews and bombed at the box office, but Jodie Foster's performance is brilliant.
> 
> It reminded me of dark graphic novel treatments, but I looked it up and it wasn't based on a graphic novel, but it's kind of noir-ish.


I'll be the other side of that mixed review. I saw it a while back, and was quite looking forward to it. Pretty much liked everyone's performances but the story and pacing were just a bit duff. Having said that it's been a while (I think I saw it on  a plane) and maybe it's worth another shot.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll be the other side of that mixed review. I saw it a while back, and was quite looking forward to it. Pretty much liked everyone's performances but the story and pacing were just a bit duff. Having said that it's been a while (I think I saw it on  a plane) and maybe it's worth another shot.


Yeah, I think I went into it with low-ish expectations, and different expectations. I hadn't seen the written blurb, only the trailer on Netflix. I watched it on my laptop so for some reason couldn't see the written. So I looked it up and read it had mixed reviews. 

In terms of different expectations, I think I expected something like a cross between Battle in Seattle and M*A*S*H/ER or something, rather than the criminal underworldy stuff that transpired.

So it was very different to what I expected, and Jodie Foster's performance was great.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yeah, I think I went into it with low-ish expectations, and different expectations. I hadn't seen the written blurb, only the trailer on Netflix. I watched it on my laptop so for some reason couldn't see the written. So I looked it up and read it had mixed reviews.
> 
> In terms of different expectations, I think I expected something like a cross between Battle in Seattle and M*A*S*H/ER or something, rather than the criminal underworldy stuff that transpired.
> 
> So it was very different to what I expected, and Jodie Foster's performance was great.


Ah I think I expected something different as well. Thought there would be a interwoven detailed plot that would unravel cleverly for some action, but cleverly done . . . . .it just never actually kicked in.


----------



## LDC (Jan 31, 2021)

Watched _Les Miserables_ last night, the only similarity with the originals is in the title, it's more in the vein of _La Haine_, it follows French cops and kids in the banlieue. Grim and good watching.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was in the middle of Occupied and it's gone! Fuckers!!!!




The Norwegian thing?  It's still there for me


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The Norwegian thing?  It's still there for me


Same. All 3 seasons still there.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The Norwegian thing?  It's still there for me


Is it?  All it’ll allow me to do is ask to be notified if/when it comes back! 🙄


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Same. All 3 seasons still there.


I’m going to have to check again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

Still gone from my Continue Watching list, and only brings up "related" stuff when I search.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 31, 2021)

Smangus said:


> Just getting into "Midnight Diner" , a Japanese series set in a small bar/ eaterie. It follows the stories of the patrons, I'm finding it quirky, sad, funny and poignant, worth a watch even if just for the cooking tips at the end of each episode.


Thanks for the reminder! Need to get back on that.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Still gone from my Continue Watching list, and only brings up "related" stuff when I search.


That’s weird. Just checked it out and I can view 3 series. Sorry! Not a helpful comment!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> That’s weird. Just checked it out and I can view 3 series. Sorry! Not a helpful comment!


I wonder why it’s singled me out? ☹️


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wonder why it’s singled me out? ☹


Log out, restart and try again.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wonder why it’s singled me out? ☹


No clue! Does logging out and in again help? After that I’m idea-less.


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wonder why it’s singled me out? ☹



I just had a look. It's there for me too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> No clue! Does logging out and in again help? After that I’m idea-less.


Just tried that. Still gone.

I’m more annoyed now that I know other people have got it!


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was in the middle of Occupied and it's gone! Fuckers!!!!



How far did you get?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

chilango said:


> How far did you get?


I was nearing the end of S2.  



Spoiler



Jesper is in international waters and just about to cross into Norwegian waters.


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was nearing the end of S2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't get into S3 tbh. S1 was the highpoint imo. So it might be for the best?


----------



## chilango (Jan 31, 2021)

chilango said:


> I couldn't get into S3 tbh. S1 was the highpoint imo. So it might be for the best?



Like, I wish I'd lost access to "Years and Years" before I finished it. I'm still angry about how shit that last episode was.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was nearing the end of S2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the best bit is right at the end of season 2 and season 3 is brilliant!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

chilango said:


> Like, I wish I'd lost access to "Years and Years" before I finished it. I'm still angry about how shit that last episode was.


Yeah, agreed.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I was nearing the end of S2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the worst case it's on Amazon too but you'll have to pay for the episodes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wonder why it’s singled me out? ☹



 I think you know the answer to that.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I think you know the answer to that.


Netflix is run by vindictive, post-hypnotic dogs?


----------



## Supine (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m going to have to check again.



Not much help but it looks like it isn't just you









						'Occupied' Fans Are Scratching Their Heads After the Series Vanished From Netflix
					

But season 3 just came out?




					www.distractify.com


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

Supine said:


> Not much help but it looks like it isn't just you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s from last year.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

They’re telling me it might be my VPN.

Maybe I should go commando.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 31, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> They’re telling me it might be my VPN.
> 
> Maybe I should go commando.



Are you not watching UK netflix?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Are you not watching UK netflix?


I am, but I’m on a laptop and it uses a VPN. (Visible panty line).


----------



## girasol (Feb 1, 2021)

Watched The White Tiger last night and I'm still thinking about it.  Haven't watched a good drama with strong social commentary in a while.  Really recommend this, will be surprised if it doesn't get nominated for best movie/actor (Adarsh Gourav) in various festivals.

"Balram Halwai (Adarsh Gourav) narrates his epic and darkly humorous rise from poor villager to successful entrepreneur in modern India. Cunning and ambitious, our young hero jockeys his way into becoming a driver for Ashok (Rajkumar Rao) and Pinky (Priyanka Chopra-Jonas), who have just returned from America. Society has trained Balram to be one thing - a servant - so he makes himself indispensable to his rich masters. But after a night of betrayal, he realizes the corrupt lengths they will go to trap him and save themselves. On the verge of losing everything, Balram rebels against a rigged and unequal system to rise up and become a new kind of master. "

(Yup, before anyone says anything, "Parasite" did spring to mind.  The book the movie is based on was written in 2008 and won the Booker Prize award for that year)


----------



## LDC (Feb 1, 2021)

Sorry if it's been mentioned already, but watched Sputnik last night, a Russian scifi extra-terrestrial (kind of) thing set on earth in the 1980s after a cosmonaut returns. Very good sets and characters, and a bit of grim viewing as well.


----------



## Stig (Feb 1, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The Norwegian thing?  It's still there for me


What is available on netflix is variable depending on your VPN location. Took me a while of being very confused to realise this   
Have to remember to turn mine off to watch. It used to just say 'oh, you're using a VPN, no netflix for you.' Now it plays ok, but only the stuff available ibn the country the VPN states.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 1, 2021)

tony.c said:


> I just watched White Tiger, it's based on the book written by Aravind Adaga winner of the 2008 Man Booker prize.
> A good story of the meeting of the old with the new India.



Bloody brilliant film, darkly comedic, nice dig at slumdog as well, recommended.



marty21 said:


> I enjoyed The Dig , I was interested in Sutton Hoo anyway , have been there several times , thought it was a beautiful film , almost a love story , but not quite.



I'll find the proper quote later but Fiennes described it something like "a fantastic relationship unencumbered by romance".
I could have done with more of him and her and less of the made-up brother and his relationship with the gay chap's wife.

Found it
"A story about kindred spirits, unclouded by romance"


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2021)

Stig said:


> What is available on netflix is variable depending on your VPN location. Took me a while of being very confused to realise this
> Have to remember to turn mine off to watch. It used to just say 'oh, you're using a VPN, no netflix for you.' Now it plays ok, but only the stuff available ibn the country the VPN states.



Still not sure why anyone would use a VPN to watch UK netflix


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Still not sure why anyone would use a VPN to watch UK netflix


Cos people who watch The Crown can do so without shame


----------



## Sue (Feb 1, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Still not sure why anyone would use a VPN to watch UK netflix


Suspect there's some jiggery pockery involved...


----------



## Stig (Feb 2, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Still not sure why anyone would use a VPN to watch UK netflix


No-one does.  
you turn the VPN OFF to watch Netflix.  
But remembering to do that (after killing your torrent programme) before watching, is the issue here.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've just watched Hotel Artemis. I liked it. It's about an underground hospital for treating criminals in a dystopian future Los Angeles wracked by riots about privatised water supplies being cut off.
> 
> Apparently, it had mixed reviews and bombed at the box office, but Jodie Foster's performance is brilliant.
> 
> It reminded me of dark graphic novel treatments, but I looked it up and it wasn't based on a graphic novel, but it's kind of noir-ish.


A few years ago, me and the fella decided to go the cinema, cos we hadn't been in years and had some time off together.

Twenty fucking quid it was for the 2 of us!  Christ almighty. This was the most decent film they had on, and we fell asleep during it cos it was dark and warm in the pictures and it wasn't very interesting  Slept through twenty fucking quid's worth of shit film


----------



## Stig (Feb 2, 2021)

sojourner said:


> A few years ago, me and the fella decided to go the cinema, cos we hadn't been in years and had some time off together.
> 
> Twenty fucking quid it was for the 2 of us!  Christ almighty. This was the most decent film they had on, and we fell asleep during it cos it was dark and warm in the pictures and it wasn't very interesting  Slept through twenty fucking quid's worth of shit film


I remember going to the cinema just to get out of the cold - one pound thirty to get in, plus a couple of quid for chips and beer to take in. Watch whatever's going.
It was 20-odd years ago mind.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2021)

passenger said:


> Surviving death is worth a watch.



I thought the first episode, particularly the first woman in the canoeing accident had me gripped. What she described was like she'd smoked DMT. 

Wasn't arsed about the Medium episodes. The one about After Death Contact was interesting, I know a few people who think they've experienced such things.

The last one about kids who are reincarnations had me absolutely gobsmacked. It's hard to dismiss the amount of detail the kid knew about the Hollywood extra or the one who'd died on the boat.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Below Zero Spanish thriller look pretty good. Gonna get it downloaded


----------



## sojourner (Feb 3, 2021)

Stig said:


> I remember going to the cinema just to get out of the cold - one pound thirty to get in, plus a couple of quid for chips and beer to take in. Watch whatever's going.
> It was 20-odd years ago mind.


Stig  - I remember going to watch Winne the Pooh, loaded up with voddie and weed, back when you could smoke in cinemas  That was a better film, has to be said.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2021)

The Dig

gentle film about the excavation of Sutton Hoo on the eve of world war 2. Far better than I was expecting, some stuff about class and death, love and war in there as well, meditations on history.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> The Dig
> 
> gentle film about the excavation of Sutton Hoo on the eve of world war 2. Far better than I was expecting, some stuff about class and death, love and war in there as well, meditations on history.


but atrociously bad archaeological practises, neither Basil nor Peggy would have made such appalling mistakes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 3, 2021)

I barely recognized Ken Stott as the arrogant prof from the british museum, he has got older.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2021)

I also enjoyed The Dig.  Fiennes was interesting casting.  I mean, he was great (and I had to learn that accent once, it’s a right mate) - but he’s proper toff gentry... it was strange seeing him in the part.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> but atrociously bad archaeological practises, neither Basil nor Peggy would have made such appalling mistakes.



Weren't they about the same age in real life, whereas they cast Peggy as someone 20 years younger


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2021)

I watched Bonding.  It’s young people’s nonsense, really, but the episodes are really short vignettes (12-17mins) and the series are short, so form follows insubstantial content and therefore equitable itself fairly well.  Adult content.  Very.  

I’ve also decided to watch the US Office - having previously not bothered. It’s a completely different beast, isn’t it. More eps, more functional characters, and therefore less of the concentrated grotesquerie and cringe that made the UK version. The boss is more well-intentioned, less self-serving and smug. Jim/Tim is far too good looking for his character to work.
It’s well written though - and works better in absence of comparison.  I like BJ Novak’s temp character.


----------



## belboid (Feb 3, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Weren't they about the same age in real life, whereas they cast Peggy as someone 20 years younger


That’s Edith the landowner. She was five years older than brown rather than the 23 years younger that Carey Mulligan is v RF.   Peggy is about the right age, just a much better archaeologist. A major and significant archaeologist, indeed. 






						Raising Horizons: Queens of the Castles - Trowelblazers
					

This pairing for Raising Horizons brings together two women focused on exploring later prehistory, including hillforts, the 'castles' of the Iron Age. Margaret Guido aka Peggy Piggott and Dr Rachel Pope Margaret Guido is a classic example of a woman whose contribution to prehistoric archaeology...




					trowelblazers.com


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2021)

Season 2 of Snowpiercer continues to impress, with another strong episode.

But then everything improves with a dose of Sean Bean sparkled on top


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2021)

chilango said:


> I couldn't get into S3 tbh. S1 was the highpoint imo. So it might be for the best?


I’ve finished Occupied now, and I agree: S3 was dire.  It not only jumped every shark it came across, it went out of its way to leap every aquatic animal it could find. 

The finale is a to-camera “and the moral of the story is...”. Jesus. We know.

S1 was the high point.


----------



## chilango (Feb 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve finished Occupied now, and I agree: S3 was dire.  It not only jumped every shark it came across, it went out of its way to leap every aquatic animal it could find.
> 
> The finale is a to-camera “and the moral of the story is...”. Jesus. We know.
> 
> S1 was the high point.



Thanks for taking that bullet for me.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> It gets better and better as you watch it, and it gets getting better throughout the six seasons



I finally finished this.
It is, frankly, one of the best bits of telly for years.
It's got genuine heart, a story about a bunch of people who you first meet when they are spoilt, nasty brats and whose new surroundings slowly transform them. It handles LGBTQ issues by absolutely not making an issue of them, it moves slowly enough for the character journeys to feel real, even the supporting characters are fully rounded.
I think the problem is marketing it as a comedy. It's more of - and I hate myself for using it, but if the Schitt fits - a dramedy. 
Watch it and don't expect laughs all the time. By season six you'll be laughing and crying all at once.
Fucking brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 3, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Still not sure why anyone would use a VPN to watch UK netflix


In my case because I don’t so much “use” a VPN as my antivirus and my browser including “doing a VPN” in their remit.  I didn’t ask them to, didn’t know they were doing it, and I have only the vaguest notion what it is anyway.  Computing has always been like that for me.  Weird shit going on that I don’t want to know about.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I finally finished this.
> It is, frankly, one of the best bits of telly for years.
> It's got genuine heart, a story about a bunch of people who you first meet when they are spoilt, nasty brats and whose new surroundings slowly transform them. It handles LGBTQ issues by absolutely not making an issue of them, it moves slowly enough for the character journeys to feel real, even the supporting characters are fully rounded.
> I think the problem is marketing it as a comedy. It's more of - and I hate myself for using it, but if the Schitt fits - a dramedy.
> ...


Fully agree. I don’t know anyone who got through the first couple of seasons and didn’t enjoy it. 

There is a one-off behind-the-scenes documentary episode also on Netflix. Can’t remember what it’s exactly called, but it’s a must watch.

There have been a couple of people here who said they gave it a try after everyone had been  praising it, but couldn’t get into it within the first few episodes and dropped it. It definitely gets better and better as the series progresses, but the early episodes are certainly good enough.

I think sometimes critically acclaimed series that are described as comedies can become the victims of their own success, as some folk expect them to be a LOLathon. This was never meant to be that (it’s only partly a comedy anyway), and yet it ends up being funnier than plenty of full-on comedies.

Stellar performances by all the main leads as well. You can also tell it was a labour of love by the Levys, and that permeated through the cast and crew.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2021)

Out of Thin Air. 

Interesting documentary about a famous Icelandic murder trial in the 70s.


----------



## girasol (Feb 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of Snowpiercer continues to impress, with another strong episode.
> 
> But then everything improves with a dose of Sean Bean sparkled on top



Definitely enjoying it more than first season.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 3, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I thought the first episode, particularly the first woman in the canoeing accident had me gripped. What she described was like she'd smoked DMT.



That was interesting, lots of descriptions of NDEs sound a lot like drug trips to me.  Is there something going on neurologically there?  They sort of hinted at some theories that might explain why some people experience this, including the use of medication in near death incidents but then just glibly dismissed them as not really explaining it, so fine, it must be heaven then.  That's why I hated it, I wanted to know about those theories, I think there's a really interesting series that could be made about death, near death experiences and the various religious, and philosophical, and even fringe science understandings of death but it has to come from a position of rational scepticism and not a clear desire to try and shroud these things in mysticism.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of Snowpiercer continues to impress, with another strong episode.
> 
> But then everything improves with a dose of Sean Bean sparkled on top


Just watching the new EP. 
Not crazy about the slightly romantic painless suicide depiction. [/spoiler]


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching the new EP.
> Not crazy about the slightly romantic painless suicide depiction. [/spoiler]


In the  bathtub, second episode? It was well twisted, alright. But then there are plenty of scenes featuring upsetting themes in loads of other shows I love. I wish they weren’t there, but can live with them so long as they’re kept in check. 

On a different note, I was thinking earlier today how much of a slow burner (public awareness-wise) the film has been, considering it came out in 2014. It’s now gearing towards nearly cult status, and boasts very favourable critic ratings, but even nowadays I come across plenty of people who haven’t even heard of it, let alone watched it.


----------



## Epona (Feb 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> In the  bathtub, second episode? It was well twisted, alright. But then there are plenty of scenes featuring upsetting themes in loads of other shows I love. I wish they weren’t there, but can live with them so long as they’re kept in check.
> 
> On a different note, I was thinking earlier today how much of a slow burner (public awareness-wise) the film has been, considering it came out in 2014. It’s now gearing towards nearly cult status, and boasts very favourable critic ratings, but even nowadays I come across plenty of people who haven’t even heard of it, let alone watched it.



The film has been repeated frequently on one of the freeview film channels over the last few months, which is where I watched it last year sometime - so it's been quite easy to access recently.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2021)

girasol said:


> Definitely enjoying it more than first season.


Yeah, same here. More drama, pace and gripping storyline, so far at least.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2021)

Epona said:


> The film has been repeated frequently on one of the freeview film channels over the last few months, which is where I watched it last year sometime - so it's been quite easy to access recently.


It has certainly kind of exploded in exposure in the last 2-3 years.

 I don’t know when it first became available on Netflix, but I wonder how many people watched it in 2014 when it first came out. I was the first among my circle of friends to watch it let alone hear of it, and I reckon that was only around 2018, a full four years after it was released.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> In the  bathtub, second episode? It was well twisted, alright. But then there are plenty of scenes featuring upsetting themes in loads of other shows I love. I wish they weren’t there, but can live with them so long as they’re kept in check.


I personally think it could have been more shocking with something that made it look  a bit more 'high stakes', could have kept the music but a look of shock or horror on the face? Certainly something much more than it just being an all round 'nice way to go'. [/spoiler]


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 4, 2021)

Yebbut.  Naked Sean Bean.


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2021)

I am vaguely aware that the film divides opinion, but I finally got around to watching Ready Player One and thoroughly enjoyed it, just the sort of nonsense I love


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 4, 2021)

I enjoyed The Dig but I did think it suffered a little from trying to shoehorn drama into what is a pretty dry subject.


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I enjoyed The Dig but I did think it suffered a little from trying to shoehorn drama into what is a pretty dry subject.



How in the motherloving hell do you think archaeology and Sutton Hoo is "a pretty dry subject"?

And yes, this is the hill/barrow/burial mound I am prepared to die on


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> How in the motherloving hell do you think archaeology and Sutton Hoo is "a pretty dry subject"?
> 
> And yes, this is the hill/barrow/burial mound I am prepared to die on



Needs more Indiana Jones?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> How in the motherloving hell do you think archaeology and Sutton Hoo is "a pretty dry subject"?
> 
> And yes, this is the hill/barrow/burial mound I am prepared to die on


Don't get me wrong - I am very interested in it but it is a pretty dry subject for a film - hence all the drama that had to be shoehorned in. I would have loved to have seen more about the actual archaeology.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I enjoyed The Dig but I did think it suffered a little from trying to shoehorn drama into what is a pretty dry subject.



Dusty, too. But if its like The Detectorists, might just dig it.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 4, 2021)

Stig said:


> No-one does.
> you turn the VPN OFF to watch Netflix.
> But remembering to do that (after killing your torrent programme) before watching, is the issue here.



You don't need a VPN on to use torrents, once you've grabbed the torrent file from any blocked sites you no longer need the VPN


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 4, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> You don't need a VPN on to use torrents, once you've grabbed the torrent file from any blocked sites you no longer need the VPN


You don't _need_ to use a vpn when torrenting, unless you want to avoid getting copyright infringement notices from your isp.


----------



## Stig (Feb 4, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> You don't need a VPN on to use torrents, once you've grabbed the torrent file from any blocked sites you no longer need the VPN


Snotty letter from Virgin Media would disagree.


----------



## Stig (Feb 4, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> You don't _need_ to use a vpn when torrenting, unless you want to avoid getting copyright infringement notices from your isp.


Yep. That.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2021)

Tried watching Rebellion, set in 1915 Dublin.

I couldn't manage the first episode. I know i hadn't really given it or them a chance but I didn't care about any of the characters

Is it worth persevering with?


----------



## trashpony (Feb 4, 2021)

I just got a message saying they’re putting my sub up to £10/month 🤬

I’m going to have to start turning things off and on. Some months I watch nothing


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 5, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I just got a message saying they’re putting my sub up to £10/month 🤬
> 
> I’m going to have to start turning things off and on. Some months I watch nothing


I'm turning to mine down to 'only one person at a time' which is £5.99.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 5, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I'm turning to mine down to 'only one person at a time' which is £5.99.


Ooh thanks - didn’t know that was an option. I am typically only one person at a time


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 5, 2021)

You lose HD at that price point though


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 5, 2021)

I did the same as I suspect I rarely have internet speed good enough to get HD quality, at my previous home I couldn’t get any HD channels.


----------



## belboid (Feb 5, 2021)

I am more and more infuriated by inaccuracies in The Dig.  

The trowels they use weren’t made for another forty years! Shameful


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> I'm turning to mine down to 'only one person at a time' which is £5.99.


That's all I've ever had.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2021)

I know one can’t really recommend a film until fully watched, but half way through the brand new *Space Sweepers* and fucking loving it.

It’s a South Korean near-future sci-fi-comedy-drama flick, and bloody entertaining so far. I know comparing series to films is kind of pointless, but I wish the last two seasons of The Expanse were half as enjoyable as this.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I know one can’t really recommend a film until fully watched, but half way through the brand new *Space Sweepers* and fucking loving it.
> 
> It’s a South Korean near-future sci-fi-comedy-drama flick, and bloody entertaining so far. I know comparing series to films is kind of pointless, but I wish the last two seasons of The Expanse were half as enjoyable as this.



Thanks for the recommendation, just watched it and it's wonderful - a bit sci-fi, a bit sappy, would recommend (it is also fairly family friendly for older kids, I'd recommend it to my parents who don't like nudity and excessive gore in films for example but it has a bit of profanity and space battles type stuff).  

Added bonus for people who struggle with subtitles for whatever reason - the dubbing on the English audio track is good and the voice actors do a great and convincing job. (I know dubbing is an emotive subject, but plenty of people struggle with subtitles for a whole variety of reasons, so when it is done well it is worth mentioning).


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 6, 2021)

The Vanished

I watched it so you don't have to.  It's like a Channel 5 TV movie. Plot holes. Unconvincing emotional responses. Plenty of misery. 

The worst of it is that is set in 2018 and someone rents some videos. Or rather, rents some empty video boxes. Just see how she carries three of them in one hand. Or don't, as you'd have to watch the film, and you don't want to do that.


----------



## Chemical needs (Feb 6, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Be warned: it gets really, really annoying.
> ...



The Rain... yeah.... Though watch til the very end for the most wtf-deus ex machina-CGI extravaganza .... if you're into that sort of thing!


----------



## og ogilby (Feb 6, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I just got a message saying they’re putting my sub up to £10/month 🤬
> 
> I’m going to have to start turning things off and on. Some months I watch nothing


I pay £3 a month for mine. All you need to do is get a VPN and then sign up from Turkey and that's it, you can then turn your VPN off and watch as normal. I've had my Turkish sub for over a year with no problems.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m enjoying ‘Firefly Lane’ , an easy watch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 7, 2021)

Red Sky said:


> Ragnarok looks quite entertaining, on episode 2 and we've gone from bog standard plot (city kids move to small town with a big secret,  with the obligatory rich industrialists poisoning the river) to some proper Neil Gaiman shenanigans.


I think the opposite. I’m on episode two, and from my perspective what started off well has turned into Twilight.  It’s terrible.  It veered from a promising start into some sort of teen romance supernatural cheese. 



Spoiler



And they’ve already killed off the best character.


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 7, 2021)

I am not ok with this, Superstore are both good. Disenchantment looks good but not started it yet.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 7, 2021)

Invisible City - Rivers of London/American Gods/Neverwhere style series set in Brazil with Brazillian gods and goddesses. 

3 episodes in and its worth a punt


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 7, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I enjoyed The Dig but I did think it suffered a little from trying to shoehorn drama into what is a pretty dry subject.


secrets of the saqqara tomb overplays the dramatic music but otherwise utterly un-dry, despite egypt (nicely done doc of 2018 dig)


----------



## campanula (Feb 7, 2021)

um, can anyone suggest something for the terminally bored with dodgy attention spans....which only lasts for one or 2 (max) series. If I can manage to sit through a whole episode of something, I can go straight onto the next episode without having to get through the 15 minute twitching. finger tapping and jumping up and walking about...which every screen relationship starts off with. So far, have managed the Serpent (although it took 2 episodes of intense concentration before I got locked in), Giri haji (8 episodes is ideal for me)...and an entire dull Saturday watching both seasons of Mindhunter (although I did do a bit of fast-forwarding by the middle of S2. It's all a bit feast or famine for me and I have to really work quite hard to get my screen head on. I think I have found an ideal balance with the single season series.(films are much too demanding). It is a source of misery for me, that so much good stuff seems to be beyond my twitchy inability to get into it if I have to keep stopping and starting. Doesn't seem to apply to books (thank fuck, or I would be mistreating the sweetheart and dog).


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 7, 2021)

campanula said:


> watching both seasons of Mindhunter



If you got on with Mindhunter try both seasons of Manhunt (Manhunt: Unabomber and Manhunt: Deadly Games)


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 7, 2021)

Anyone else lose interest after the first sentence?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Anyone else lose interest after the first sentence?


Of what?


----------



## nagapie (Feb 7, 2021)

Still finding it impossible to find a good series for myself or the 11 year old. However have watched some excellent films, the most recent being the French film Divines. Story of growing up in poverty as a Roma girl in the Paris slums. Highly recommended. Loved the dance element too. 








						Divines (2016) - IMDb
					

Divines: Directed by Houda Benyamina. With Oulaya Amamra, Déborah Lukumuena, Kévin Mischel, Jisca Kalvanda. A street teenager from a dysfunctional family from a banlieue (HLMs) in Paris comes across a young dancer who turns her life upside down.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 7, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> If you got on with Mindhunter try both seasons of Manhunt (Manhunt: Unabomber and Manhunt: Deadly Games)



Was about to suggest Unabomber. Also a good series about Waco but not sure of the platform it's on.


----------



## chandlerp (Feb 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Of what?



it was a poor attempt at being a smart arse as the previous post was going on about a short attention span in the first sentence of a fairly long paragraph.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2021)

We're just getting into Ozark. Had been initially avoiding it because some of the hype was referring to it as the new Breaking Bad. Doesn't feel like BB. Although getting a Justified meets Lilyhammer vibe from it. Great cast and beautiful scenery.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> We're just getting into Ozark. Had been initially avoiding it because some of the hype was referring to it as the new Breaking Bad. Doesn't feel like BB. Although getting a Justified meets Lilyhammer vibe from it. Great cast and beautiful scenery.



It's no BB but still worth persevering with


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dusty, too. But if its like The Detectorists, might just dig it.


NOTHIG is as good as The Detectorists!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2021)

Bad day for the Cut. 

Really enjoyed this. Plenty of swearing and violence


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Bad day for the Cut.
> 
> Really enjoyed this. Plenty of swearing and violence


You sort of think at the beginning it's going to follow certain genre conventions, but instead you have a fairly mild character finding himself in a situation he is ill-equipped for, who sort of tries to navigate through things by adopting the behaviour of someone in genre fiction and how he might think they would act but he never quite manages to do it smoothly, so ends up in further pickle. I enjoyed how it wasn't just a straight-ahead-but-ultimately-disappointing thriller, nor played wholly for laughs. It wended its own path.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> You sort of think at the beginning it's going to follow certain genre conventions, but instead you have a fairly mild character finding himself in a situation he is ill-equipped for, who sort of tries to navigate through things by adopting the behaviour of someone in genre fiction and how he might think they would act but he never quite manages to do it smoothly, so ends up in further pickle. I enjoyed how it wasn't just a straight-ahead-but-ultimately-disappointing thriller, nor played wholly for laughs. It wended its own path.



You're just paraphrasing my view


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> You're just paraphrasing my view


Just the fax, ma'am, just the fax


----------



## Knotted (Feb 9, 2021)

Well I watched _Massacre at the Stadium, _a documentary about the 1973 Chilean coup and the torture and murder of folk singer Victor Jara and his wife Jean's search for justice. I wouldn't have found it if I hadn't heard about it elsewhere. I felt it could have done with a bit more political background, but it was really focused on Jara and the campaign to bring the man who ordered the killing to justice. Spoiler - he's alive and well and living in America despite being forced to go to a civil court.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 9, 2021)

campanula said:


> um, can anyone suggest something for the terminally bored with dodgy attention spans....which only lasts for one or 2 (max) series. If I can manage to sit through a whole episode of something, I can go straight onto the next episode without having to get through the 15 minute twitching. finger tapping and jumping up and walking about...which every screen relationship starts off with. So far, have managed the Serpent (although it took 2 episodes of intense concentration before I got locked in), Giri haji (8 episodes is ideal for me)...and an entire dull Saturday watching both seasons of Mindhunter (although I did do a bit of fast-forwarding by the middle of S2. It's all a bit feast or famine for me and I have to really work quite hard to get my screen head on. I think I have found an ideal balance with the single season series.(films are much too demanding). It is a source of misery for me, that so much good stuff seems to be beyond my twitchy inability to get into it if I have to keep stopping and starting. Doesn't seem to apply to books (thank fuck, or I would be mistreating the sweetheart and dog).



If you haven't already watch End of the F***ing World. It's two series and you really don't need to bother with the 2nd. It's the best paced thing I have ever seen. I've watched the first series about thirty times now. I sometimes just have it on in the background but I still laugh and cry all the way through it. After about five watches I decided the 7th episode sags a bit but that's only one 20 minute episode. Otherwise series one is incredibly watchable.


----------



## paul mckenna (Feb 9, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I don't actually like Charlie Brooker that much but thought his shoutiness might be a fitting end to 2020. Think I won't bother now.



Charlie Brooker is the boy


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Charlie Brooker is the boy


I thought he was funny at first, he got tired pretty quickly and the program mentioned above was extremely average.


----------



## paul mckenna (Feb 9, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> Brookers been on a steady decline since about 2015 imo.



What's with the Brooker Bashing? 

People forget he writes every episode of a global original(ish) series


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> What's with the Brooker Bashing?
> 
> People forget he writes every episode of a global original(ish) series


not alone - he has co-writers


----------



## belboid (Feb 9, 2021)

Having already slated _The Dig_ for it woeful historical inaccuracies, I thought I'd get around to actually watching it.

Meh

It's yet another typical 'British movie' designed to pull in crowds (despite the fact that Netflix dont release viewing figures and claim they aren't bothered about them). Historical, repressed emotions, a bit (but not too much) of class conflict. It's well performed and nicely shot, but so what? The changes they made to the facts add almost nothing - I get that they wanted some kind of death parallels and so needed someone to be going off to probably die in the war, but why make him Peggy's lover? Is the only way to make us care about him (or her) through a doomed love story? Ohh, its about reaching for your goals and not letting things get in your way, is it? Like the real Peggy already was doing, as were the two women written out to create the character. 

It's lazy and, frankly, insulting, writing that misses the opportunity to do something that might be memorable in two years time.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 9, 2021)

_Superstore_ is great. American sitcom set in a Walmart-type place. I noticed it on ITV2 of all places the other day so I assumed it would be terrible but it has really engaging diverse characters and uses the setting to explore race / gender / class issues (and corporate exploitation) without being at all preachy. Season 1-5 on Netflix. Sort of reminds me of a blue collar Parks & Recreation.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 10, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> _Superstore_ is great. American sitcom set in a Walmart-type place. I noticed it on ITV2 of all places the other day so I assumed it would be terrible but it has really engaging diverse characters and uses the setting to explore race / gender / class issues (and corporate exploitation) without being at all preachy. Season 1-5 on Netflix. Sort of reminds me of a blue collar Parks & Recreation.


Yes.  I loved it.  Not quite Parks and Rec but easy to love.  Somewhat miffed that there’s currently no Netflix air date for the final season.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Yes.  I loved it.  Not quite Parks and Rec but easy to love.  Somewhat miffed that there’s currently no Netflix air date for the final season.


More like the American office than parks and rec, but falls pretty flat for me (not a massive fan of America office either, though I am whacking through them right now due to their bitesize radio play like audio that I can have on while cooking or suchlike). If I accidentally switch it on on ITV2 I might watch a bit, but I don't ever think I'd actually seek it out.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 10, 2021)

On series 9 of The Trailer Park Boys now, nice easy watch with some great laughs.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> More like the American office than parks and rec, but falls pretty flat for me (not a massive fan of America office either, though I am whacking through them right now due to their bitesize radio play like audio that I can have on while cooking or suchlike). If I accidentally switch it on on ITV2 I might watch a bit, but I don't ever think I'd actually seek it out.


American office really does work as audio only loads of the time! Obv you miss some sight gags,  but I’d noticed that too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> American office really does work as audio only loads of the time! Obv you miss some sight gags,  but I’d noticed that too.


I just glance over from time to time. Broad City also works for me. 
This is almost certainly why I am ploughing through them both at a crazy rate. 

I have to say I found the first four series of the office quite hard going. The Steve Carrell boss guy is just an absolute mentally ill shit head and should have been fired a long time ago. When people in the office suddenly help him out 'because deep down he is a nice guy, and a great boss' just doesn't fit with everything else you see him do. I think I had to jump the first season and a half, I only persevered because it had such good reviews (and went well with washing up). 
Broad City is just good, but does my head in if I watch more than two in a row.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> (and went well with washing up)



Classic Suplex metrics at play


----------



## paul mckenna (Feb 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> not alone - he has co-writers


Yeah but it's common for the creators nowadays to pen only a few key episodes per season whereas he's authored/co-authored them all afaict. That, plus they're all self contained so need way more creativity


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Feb 10, 2021)

Knotted said:


> If you haven't already watch End of the F***ing World. It's two series and you really don't need to bother with the 2nd. It's the best paced thing I have ever seen. I've watched the first series about thirty times now. I sometimes just have it on in the background but I still laugh and cry all the way through it. After about five watches I decided the 7th episode sags a bit but that's only one 20 minute episode. Otherwise series one is incredibly watchable.


I really liked the second series, too. The first one sticks to the source material more, I think. Second series heads off on its own, but is also great imo. And still really well paced. 

So I say to people do bother with the second series, if you liked the first.


----------



## passenger (Feb 11, 2021)

I really like this


----------



## harpo (Feb 11, 2021)

Have had to force myself to bed otherwise it would be an all nighter of Snowpiercer. The series based on the 2013 film of the same name. I had to catch myself on otherwise I'd be almost through episode 3 by now. Apocalyptic class war, Korean style.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 11, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The Vanished
> 
> I watched it so you don't have to.  It's like a Channel 5 TV movie. Plot holes. Unconvincing emotional responses. Plenty of misery.
> 
> The worst of it is that is set in 2018 and someone rents some videos. Or rather, rents some empty video boxes. Just see how she carries three of them in one hand. Or don't, as you'd have to watch the film, and you don't want to do that.


It's terrible. I watched it by accident. I'd seen a trailer the other night of an outdoorsy location where people go missing, think it might have some spooky, supernatural thing going on. I thought 'Ooh, that looks interesting, because I watched The Leftovers and the French series The Revenants, so figured I might like the intrigue.

So started watching this thinking it was a different film. At some point fairly soon, I realised my mistake, but figured I've started watching this, might as well see it through. Bloody hell, I wish I hadn't. None of the characters with sympathetic. Didn't care about any of them.

Maybe with a different director, it might've been better? Maybe another director could've dealt with it more sympathetically?

Anyway, agreed. Do not bother watching, it's awful.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 11, 2021)

belboid said:


> Having already slated _The Dig_ for it woeful historical inaccuracies, I thought I'd get around to actually watching it.
> 
> Meh
> 
> ...



I'm half way through The Dig at the moment. So far it seems like a solid film that you might watch with your auntie or something, but I am perturbed by the warning that appears at the top every time I press play: "Sex, Sex References". There's been none of that so far, but it's kinda disappointing if that's the way they think this has to go from this half-way point.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2021)

passenger said:


> I really like this



Bloody hell it's  a whole series of one hour docs. Is there really the content to fill that much time? Or is it another US doc that keeps repeating itself constantly?


----------



## LDC (Feb 11, 2021)

Started Colony last night as couldn't find anything else that appealed. Reasonably engaging, if somewhat predictable, so far. Clearly an echo of occupied France in WW2 set in LA with aliens and their collaborators standing in for the Nazis etc.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell it's  a whole series of one hour docs. Is there really the content to fill that much time? Or is it another US doc that keeps repeating itself constantly?



Reviews I read said that people would be better off watching a ten minute YouTube video on the subject.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell it's  a whole series of one hour docs. Is there really the content to fill that much time? Or is it another US doc that keeps repeating itself constantly?


It looks well ghoulish. Reviews ain’t great. The whole affair stinks


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Reviews I read said that people would be better off watching a ten minute YouTube video on the subject.


That's what I thought. . . And I what I already did a long time ago. I was hoping for something more, but I guess this series won't deliver that. Good to know.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 11, 2021)

Finished S1 of the Umbrella Academy which I think was quite good.  Has pacing issues but overall it's something worth watching.  I might get to S2 at some point.
Also quite enjoyed NEXT with Nic Cage, way better than I expected.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's what I thought. . . And I what I already did a long time ago. I was hoping for something more, but I guess this series won't deliver that. Good to know.


There is some new stuff, but I’d all have fitted into a tight hour.  

The redeeming quality is that it starts with all these theories about how there was a conspiracy or something supernatural, and let’s them percolate, and then the final (4th) episode just comprehensively demolishes all of them.  It was a sad, sad accidental death.  The web sleuths are wrong, and in some ways, actively harmful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> There is some new stuff, but I’d all have fitted into a tight hour.
> 
> The redeeming quality is that it starts with all these theories about how there was a conspiracy or something supernatural, and let’s them percolate, and then the final (4th) episode just comprehensively demolishes all of them.  It was a sad, sad accidental death.  The web sleuths are wrong, and in some ways, actively harmful.


Gah, how infuriating. I wouldn't mind a tight hour, but hate hate hate long drawn out docs for the sake of it.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes, a bit put off by this being a four-hour long document. I can understand such extent for The Mandy Tape, but not for a this subject matter. Will probably still watch it though


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2021)

Watched two out of the four episodes so far. The pace is a bit slow and you feel the whole story could have been compressed a bit, but it is still good and a serious and rational revisiting of the events, so far at least.

It acknowledges the weird and potential paranormal and the conspiracy theory elements of it, but does not give them any undue credibility for the sake of making a more striking programme. Looking forward to the rest of it.

I’ve seen a couple of reviews bemoaning the fact this is not scary. It was never meant to be ffs...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 11, 2021)

I've watched it all and enjoyed it. I enjoyed hearing about all the awful stuff that happened at the hotel and about the history of the neighbourhood.

I think it did a good job of laying out how conspiracy theories can take root when people on the internet obsess about tiny details and refuse to accept simple explanations. The first, and possibly best in this story, being why the elevator door didn't close.

The internet sleuths losing their minds and shouting CONSPIRACY! when the autopsy report took a while when...that's just how long it takes. And the poor death metal guy. The way they all jumped on him was awful.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 12, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Watched 'I'm No Longer Here' an excellent film about a boy and his love for the Cumbia music/dance movement while growing up in one of the most violent parts of Mexico. Highly recommended.



What a great film. Shame he didn't find a cumbia scene in El Norte


----------



## tony.c (Feb 12, 2021)

I watched Arkansas a few weeks ago. A bit slow starting but increasingly engrossing as you get into it. About two guys who get involved in drug dealing, moving up the ladder.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2021)

Finished the Cecil Hotel death documentary. It could have certainly been told as well in 3 or even 2 episodes, but it was good regardless.

I had previously heard of this case but hadn’t looked that much into it, and had assumed to this day it remained a puzzling mystery. I was surprised to learn in the last episode that  they had eventually established that the trapdoor to the water tank was in fact open when her body was discovered. Which whereas it doesn’t necessarily offer actual proof, it pretty much removes a great deal of the mystery and makes the theory of accidental death not just possible but very likely.

It’s astonishing that most crucial of facts flew under the radar for months. At heart this seems an extraordinarily incompetent investigation by Los Angeles’ finest. Their releasing of the lift footage to the public and apparent plea for help made little sense to me as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished the Cecil Hotel death documentary. It could have certainly been told as well in 3 or even 2 episodes, but it was good regardless.
> 
> I had previously heard of this case but hadn’t looked that much into it, and had assumed to this day it remained a puzzling mystery. I was surprised to learn in the last episode that  they had eventually established that the trapdoor to the water tank was in fact open when her body was discovered. Which whereas it doesn’t necessarily offer actual proof, it pretty much removes a great deal of the mystery and makes the theory of accidental death not just possible but very likely.
> 
> It’s astonishing that most crucial of facts flew under the radar for months. At heart this seems an extraordinarily incompetent investigation by Los Angeles’ finest. Their releasing of the lift footage to the public and apparent plea for help made little sense to me as well.


 I was shouting at the telly about the fact that nobody had said whether the tank was open when the maintenance man found her. It seemed such a crucial part of the story. And also - why didn't they look in the tanks when they originally searched the roof? That also seemed an obvious thing to do if someone has seemingly vanished


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2021)

The Discovery. I'm crap at summaries. Look it up. It's excellent. Got Jesse Plemons in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2021)

Finding Ohana. 
Shite.


----------



## tony.c (Feb 13, 2021)

Two new films News of the World and Red Dot are worth watching.
Also The Vanished.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2021)

Hostiles. Has many classic motifs of old westerns, but loaded (for a refreshing change) with nuance and pathos.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2021)

Hostiles (2017) - IMDb
					

Hostiles: Directed by Scott Cooper. With Scott Shepherd, Rosamund Pike, Ava Cooper, Stella Cooper. In 1892, a legendary Army Captain reluctantly agrees to escort a Cheyenne chief and his family through dangerous territory.




					m.imdb.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Finding Ohana.
> Shite.


Update. 
Though shite my daughter 13 did seem to visibly enjoy it (but gave it only two out of three stars when asked).
It also sports a grown up short round from Indiana Jones (and the kid from Goonies).
Quite a lot of the stuff that made me cringe seems to delight and engage my daughter so I held my tongue throughout (usually we are both very vocal throughout films about plot holes etc).
There are also some jarringly poor edits and the pacing is abysmal (especially at the beginning), it's just a shoddy edit job overall that could be fairly easily fixed in a flabby film that's about 40 minutes too long for the material.
Weirdly though too baggy in general, several plot points suddenly happen (again, especially at the beginning) that either I missed or were not clear ( both me and my daughter had to make guesses). Grandpa goes to hospital after breaking a rib (falling on his back?) From a fall we don't see, at a height of approximately one foot, that he didn't even need to climb. 
Finally, not wishing to spoil anything . . .  the whole movie could lose the treasure hunt section as it never pays off. You can just edit from them needing to sell their house in New York to them selling their house in New York. Probably would have been a better film if it was just about that, and the tensions involved. [/Spoiler]




Shite.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 14, 2021)

Red Dot

Had promise but ultimately did not deliver on it apart from the very unpredictable twist at the end.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 14, 2021)

Challenger:  The Final Flight - based on first episode will appeal to all space geeks.. it's very good.


----------



## BlanketAddict (Feb 14, 2021)

Running With The Devil. 

If you like Nicolas Cage and can stomach occasional extreme violence it's worth a watch. 

Laurence Fishburne is excellent against type as well.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> ... an echo of occupied France in WW2 set in LA with aliens and their collaborators standing in for the Nazis etc.



That sounds spectacularly shite


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Challenger:  The Final Flight - based on first episode will appeal to all space geeks.. it's very good.


Another plug for _A Year In Space _if you like this kind of stuff.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 15, 2021)

Other People. From IMDB:  A struggling comedy writer, fresh off a breakup and in the midst of the worst year of his life, returns to Sacramento to care for his dying mother. 

Another really good film. Had a run of them this weekend, and it's no coincidence that I picked all 3 because Jesse Plemons was in them. I think he's a fab actor, who picks great parts in interesting films.


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm currently really enjoying the series Dancing Queen which is about the drag queen Alyssa Edward's dance school in Mesquite. Absolutely fascinating. Lots of tiger mums.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 18, 2021)

Transfers (Transferts).

It’s French near future sci fi noir.  I don’t want to tell you too much.  Look it up if you really have to, but it’s better to go in not knowing.

There’s a wee lassie who is utterly compelling.  Liza.  Watch out for her.


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2021)

I reasonably liked S1 of Snowpiercer and while not great it was decent enough, but S2 has so far been so much better. Every episode so far a great watch, and much more entertaining.


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2021)

mango5 said:


> 'Behind the curtain' Todrick Hall


I watched this last night. Omg I absolutely loved it.

I don't think it'd necessarily make alot of sense unless you're already a Todrick Hall /Ru Paul fan. But if you are, it's really one to watch, if you haven't seen it already. It's made me love Todrick EVEN more..

Just an incredible life story of an amazing young man, paralleled with the amazing feat of writing, producing and rehearsing his first musical, Straight Outta Oz, in a very short timeframe. Very inspiring. Especially the number of people's lives he's touched, being pretty much the only out gay black man of his generation in the entertainment business. Or at least, one of the very few.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

Fundamentals of caring. - salright.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2021)

han said:


> It's made me love Todrick EVEN more..
> ....snip.... Especially the number of people's lives he's touched, being pretty much the only out gay black man of his generation in the entertainment business. Or at least, one of the very few.


I was until recently a BIG fan of Todrick - went to see him act live on stage a while back (Billy Flynn in Chicago) and highly recommend Straight Outta OZ (find it on YouTube - it has one of my favourite scenes of recent years - Bob TDQ doing 'The Wrong Bitch').  But his sweetness has soured for me recently after stories about how he is _very bad_ at paying people who work for him.... 
and then there's this revolting bed which puts his taste into question  .


----------



## chilango (Feb 19, 2021)

_Superstore_ is growing on me gently.


----------



## han (Feb 19, 2021)

mango5 said:


> stories about how he is _very bad_ at paying people who work for him....
> and then there's this revolting bed which puts his taste into question  .



Oh nooo! I didn't know that. Boo. I know he's quite chaotic, but there's no excuse for not paying people. 

Pah. Well I still admire him as an artist and a queer icon so I'll definitely check out Straight Outta Oz6. I only saw snippets of it in the documentary.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Back to Marianne....I'm really loving this series. It's beautifully made. Very stylish. I love the pages of the books turning on the recaps and scene changes. The quirkiness of the characters - I love the detective and his occult store mate. The scene with the priest in the church when he goes to pick up the book....
> 
> And I'm finding it really disturbing. When they find where the skin for the witches packages comes from OMG


we've started watching marianne and very much enjoying it. wasn't too sure about the premise at first, because lots of netflix shows seem cut from the same cloth (eg 1001 variations on harry potter, or small french towns with mysterious deaths). but it's really good


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2021)

Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?


----------



## Mation (Feb 19, 2021)

JFC I'm watching s2e2 of Snowpiercer and it's _cruel_. Horrific. I want to watch the thing overall, but I've had to pause it and am not sure I can watch more of this episode.

Does it get more bearable?


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?



Watched them all today and just finished it. It's made my wife really angry and she's gone to bed.  

Can't really say anything else as i don't want to spoil anything but it's preeeetty special.


----------



## Epona (Feb 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?



I watched it in one sitting and absolutely loved it, right up my alley.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 20, 2021)

I, Dolores - intersting doc. on IRA member Dolores Price - only available for another week....  (there is an 8 page thread elsewhere on urban on her...)


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 20, 2021)

chilango said:


> _Superstore_ is growing on me gently.



I started watching as I needed something easy & as you say it grows on you. I binged /fell asleep through all 5 seasons & now give it a 5!


----------



## chilango (Feb 20, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> I started watching as I needed something easy & as you say it grows on you. I binged /fell asleep through all 5 seasons & now give it a 5!



The Season 1 Finale on Unionising actually packed one hell of a punch. 

 (Haven't seen how S2 starts yet mind)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 20, 2021)

Has anyone seen Family Business (French language) 'After learning France is about to legalize pot, a down-on-his-luck entrepreneur and his _family_ race to turn their butcher shop into a marijuana café.'

I've already watched Lupin and Call My Agent, both brilliant, so I've just searched for French language stuff and found this, two seasons, six episodes per season, only around 30 minutes per episodes. Was thinking it might be a quick, easy and amusing watch. Thoughts?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?



I watched it today. Starts out like one of those ITV couple with one of them having an affair things but with a mystery that I was drawn into. Then there's a spattering of supernatural daftness and it ends with an exposure laden final episode. Bloody rubbish...a waste of 5 1/2 hours.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2021)

The Mrs. is watching _Black_, about a grim reaper trapped in a human body solving police cases. Ludicrous as it sounds, but fun.

The problem is that, for the life of me, I _cannot _stop giggling to myself every time "Captain Bong" comes on screen. I'm sure I've seen him on YT with his mate Reefer420 reviewing the latest Bluntman and Chronic.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 21, 2021)

Finally finished Alice in Borderland, it's so fucking good.

Absolutely brutal and you'll probably need a rest halfway through the series but great stuff.


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished the Cecil Hotel death documentary. It could have certainly been told as well in 3 or even 2 episodes, but it was good regardless.
> 
> I had previously heard of this case but hadn’t looked that much into it, and had assumed to this day it remained a puzzling mystery. I was surprised to learn in the last episode that  they had eventually established that the trapdoor to the water tank was in fact open when her body was discovered. Which whereas it doesn’t necessarily offer actual proof, it pretty much removes a great deal of the mystery and makes the theory of accidental death not just possible but very likely.
> 
> It’s astonishing that most crucial of facts flew under the radar for months. At heart this seems an extraordinarily incompetent investigation by Los Angeles’ finest. Their releasing of the lift footage to the public and apparent plea for help made little sense to me as well.



Netflix have an irratating habit of fleshing out Documentaries for the views. Make me a murdered became on endless droll fest.

Spoiler.

As for this case it's something I followed alot years back. I used to suspect foul play and a cover up but the missadvenute by mental health theory does seem more likely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

fucthest8 and Part 2 have already recommended it, but Dick Johnson Is Dead is the loveliest film about death I've ever seen. So sweet and full of love. Everyone deserves to have a documentary made about them the way Kirsten Johnson does about her dear pa. Cheered me right up, strangely. 4 heavenly dinner parties out of 5


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> fucthest8 and Part 2 have already recommended it, but Dick Johnson Is Dead is the loveliest film about death I've ever seen. So sweet and full of love. Everyone deserves to have a documentary made about them the way Kirsten Johnson does about her dear pa. Cheered me right up, strangely. 4 heavenly dinner parties out of 5



Yea I really liked it. He's such a lovely man. My friend runs something called coffin club where elderly people or people with terminal illness are encouraged to talk about death with their families, decorate their coffins together etc it reminded me of that but in film form.


----------



## han (Feb 23, 2021)

Thora said:


> Cheer.  What a mad sport.


I've just started this series. Bloody amazing!


----------



## Raheem (Feb 23, 2021)

First episode of Lupin last night. A really good oldschool howdunnit.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2021)

Brand new Pele documentary - one of those players you think you know, but maybe dont really








						Watch Pelé | Netflix Official Site
					

Against the backdrop of a turbulent era in Brazil, this documentary captures Pelé’s extraordinary path from breakthrough talent to national hero.




					www.netflix.com
				





Going to watch it tonight


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2021)

Starting Glitch.
Just watched the trailer and hoping it'll be good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 27, 2021)

johnmorgan said:


> Hi, I have not use Netflix for a long time and I really don't know what to watch nowadays. Thanks for your recommendations.



What sort of genre do you prefer?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 27, 2021)

Behind Her Eyes
Seemed quite good to start with. Became ludicrous. Good twist. 
Entertaining claptrap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What sort of genre do you prefer?


I don’t think he’s asking, he’s thanking for the recommendations on this thread


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t think he’s asking, he’s thanking for the recommendations on this thread



What a nice first post, in that case.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2021)

Watched the first half of Wasp Network about Cuban emigres in Miami. 

It wasn't doing enough to make me watch the rest.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2021)

When They See Us. Finished it half deeply upset and half raging. Gonna watch the Oprah interview with them later.


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm really enjoying Unforgotten. It's pretty good although the resolution of both the first and second series are slightly incredible.


----------



## Epona (Feb 28, 2021)

I watched Roll Red Roll - I found it deeply upsetting, just to give context it is about the rape of a teenage high school girl, I found it really difficult to watch - because so many of the people interviewed both male and female offered the opinion that "she had it coming" or along those lines, it really highlighted what an evil misogynistic victim blaming world is out there, all too easy to forget that when sat at home in isolation for a year.  Shocking and upsetting to watch - I would recommend it (maybe to people who think it is easy to get justice after rape/sexual assault, and as an eye opener into just how misogynistic the world is) with a warning that it could be deeply distressing - none of the views put forward in the interviews are new, but it is horrible and upsetting to hear some of the comments made about a young girl, and the attempts to wriggle out of getting any justice done.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 28, 2021)

Halfway through the trial of the Chicago seven. Really good. And shocking just what a disgraceful stitch up it was. When Bobby seal is gagged and bound on the judges orders my initial reaction was was that the plot was in danger of jumping the shark, but then realising, no this is not a work of fiction, this actually fucking happened.


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?





tommers said:


> Watched them all today and just finished it. It's made my wife really angry and she's gone to bed.
> 
> Can't really say anything else as i don't want to spoil anything but it's preeeetty special.



I'll try that this week I think, and maybe report back. Loving this thread for stuff that I might not even dreamt of Tks


----------



## Knotted (Mar 1, 2021)

Well I've taken the opportunity of _Us_ popping up on Netflix to rewatch it. I'm even more impressed with it than I was the first time. The first act is really queasy without anything in particular happening and there's various coded forshadowings. The usual criticism of it is that there is too much going on and the film doesn't quite know what it wants to be and I can see that. It's not the simple direct, rounded knock out that was _Get Out_, but there's a lot to love about _Us_. I find it genuinely disturbing, entertaining, funny and thoughtful. If you are into horror films, haven't seen this and have Netflix, what are you doing reading this? Just go watch it.


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2021)

Knotted said:


> Well I've taken the opportunity of _Us_ popping up on Netflix to rewatch it. I'm even more impressed with it than I was the first time. The first act is really queasy without anything in particular happening and there's various coded forshadowings. The usual criticism of it is that there is too much going on and the film doesn't quite know what it wants to be and I can see that. It's not the simple direct, rounded knock out that was _Get Out_, but there's a lot to love about _Us_. I find it genuinely disturbing, entertaining, funny and thoughtful. If you are into horror films, haven't seen this and have Netflix, what are you doing reading this? Just go watch it.



Thanks for the heads-up - watched it earlier this afternoon and well worth it - one of those where when it ended I had already decided to watch it again soon to spot all the twists and turns.  I love a bit of surreal, twisty turny, and genuinely hair-standing-up-on-the-back-of-your-neck creepy horrors, and that fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 1, 2021)

I watched it at the cinema. I'm a softy and don't really like horror (although this isn't quite a horror film), but I thought this was quite good.


----------



## han (Mar 1, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I assume most of you are aware of _The Last Kingdom_.
> 
> Viking stuff which isn't usually my bag and I thought it would be along similar lines to _Game of Thrones_, which I thought was nonsense and didn't pursue, but my son got me into it and I binged all 3 seasons over Christmas. It's obviously fiction but there's a (small) degree of history in relation to the 9th century Saxon kingdoms and Viking raiding. Think of it as _Sharpe_ (also Bernard Cornwell) but a thousand years earlier. It's really very good once you get invested and season 4 is coming out at the end of this month.


I've just started watching this. Its ace! 

I really enjoyed Vikings and Game Of Thrones so it's right up my strasse. And much less cheesy than both of them.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?




Watched it last week. 
Brilliant but very unexpected ending. I was all "WHAT THE FUCK!!!!"


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 2, 2021)

Hold The Dark
Watched it the other night. It gave me nightmares.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2021)

Shimmer Lake. 
Good film, though it feels like it could have done with a bit of a style injection to raise the very average shooting and editing (but by no means terrible, just functional) to the level of the way above average script.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 3, 2021)

Do not bother attempting to watch Capone. It is not worth anyone's time or energy

This is a public service announcement


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 3, 2021)

Mrs Idris has just sent me the link to Keiko Sato's _Inflatable Sex Doll of the Wastelands,_ so I guess that's this evening's viewing settled.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 3, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Mrs Idris has just sent me the link to Keiko Sato's _Inflatable Sex Doll of the Wastelands,_ so I guess that's this evening's viewing settled.


not seen the film: but that's one of the great titles


----------



## Thora (Mar 3, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Do not bother attempting to watch Capone. It is not worth anyone's time or energy
> 
> This is a public service announcement


We watched a bit of this and gave up!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 3, 2021)

Thora said:


> We watched a bit of this and gave up!


Oh now I feel like it’s a challenge.  Tbf, my threshold for utter shite true crime stuff is enormous.


----------



## Thora (Mar 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Oh now I feel like it’s a challenge.  Tbf, my threshold for utter shite true crime stuff is enormous.


It wasn't really about crime - it's about Capone having late stage syphilis so he's got dementia and is incontinent.  He mumbles so you can't understand anything.  It has a lot of well known actors in it so it's bizarre that they read the script and thought, yes - I want to do this 
I read one review that said "Tom Hardy laughs in the face of conventional notions of good v. bad acting"


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 3, 2021)

Thora said:


> It wasn't really about crime - it's about Capone having late stage syphilis so he's got dementia and is incontinent.  He mumbles so you can't understand anything.  It has a lot of well known actors in it so it's bizarre that they read the script and thought, yes - I want to do this
> I read one review that said "Tom Hardy laughs in the face of conventional notions of good v. bad acting"


Right.  Challenge accepted.


----------



## Thora (Mar 3, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Right.  Challenge accepted.


There's one scene that's kind of an ode to The Godfather.  That's the point I decided to give up.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 3, 2021)

Also. I keep meaning to say: I predicted that Gillian Anderson would get awards for her Thatcher in The Crown, and she got a Golden Globe last week.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2021)

han said:


> I've just started watching this. Its ace!
> 
> I really enjoyed Vikings and Game Of Thrones so it's right up my strasse. And much less cheesy than both of them.



In our household we just call it Uhtred, son of Uhtred.  It is fun but it gets more and more cheesy.  The starting bit where he goes "I am Uhtred, son of Uhtred... Last week in the Last Kingdom I shagged a maiden etc etc" always makes us laugh.  I haven't watched it in ages actually - was getting very stinkily cheesey.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 3, 2021)

Started Poldark. 
Not sure why it's taken me so long to watch this. It's good so far.


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2021)

Thora said:


> It wasn't really about crime - it's about Capone having late stage syphilis so he's got dementia and is incontinent.  He mumbles so you can't understand anything.  It has a lot of well known actors in it so it's bizarre that they read the script and thought, yes - I want to do this
> I read one review that said "Tom Hardy laughs in the face of conventional notions of good v. bad acting"



I thoroughly enjoyed it, but then I do tend to get a kick out of watching absolute nonsense.  I found it quite hilarious.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Still finding it impossible to find a good series for myself or the 11 year old. However have watched some excellent films, the most recent being the French film Divines. Story of growing up in poverty as a Roma girl in the Paris slums. Highly recommended. Loved the dance element too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use this in my teaching.  I teach the film La Haine at A-Level and Divines is sometimes called "The female La Haine" - which it isn't, but there are definitely nods to La Haine within Divines.  Anyway, I like Divines but there are definitely elements that I would change about it.  I've actually spent a fair bit of time discussing it today with my 6th formers (and marking their essays on it).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2021)

Birthmarked
It was OK
Like a wes Anderson film with no Wes Anderson directorial flair.

. . . actually it was probably a bit shite.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 3, 2021)

Joy. Jennifer Lawrence stars as a woman with a shit life who invents a revolutionary new mop. I laughed, I cried. I probably would have slated this in the cinema but it's perfect sofa fodder.


----------



## LDC (Mar 3, 2021)

Watched 'Sabotage' with Arnie on an afternoon when I was bored. Very violent and a bit grim and a lot shit. Although there's a vaguely interesting plot, and one of the female characters is pretty good. Feel like I lost much needed braincells during the course of it though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Joy. Jennifer Lawrence stars as a woman with a shit life who invents a revolutionary new mop. I laughed, I cried. I probably would have slated this in the cinema but it's perfect sofa fodder.


Humm I was thinking of giving this another stab today but didn't. Only got 15 minutes in last time . Maybe a good one for cooking dinner.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2021)

Paradise Hills.

I didn't dig it, but it struck a chord with my teenage daughter.
Happy to hear about more films like this that she might enjoy. It seems to fit the bill for the kind of young adult books she reads.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 4, 2021)

Two films:
Uncorked - young man wants to train to become a sommelier, meanwhile his father wants to join the family restaurant business. So it's about the conflict between following the path others have chosen, or striking out and living your own life but risking hurting or losing those you love.
Abe - a half Israeli-half Palestinian 12-year-old boy in Brooklyn likes to cook, wants to be a chef, but the family drama that's at the core of this story is the conflict between both sides of his family, but the narrative arc is how he bunks off from the basic level kids cookery lessons summer camp that his parents sign him up and wangles his way into a commercial kitchen.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2021)

This week’s episode of Snowpiercer was not only the best one yet, but the first one to explore in depth the events leading to the story. Most of it takes place outside the train and involves just one character.

Brilliant, and for the first time the series feels like it could become great, rather than reasonably okay. Great cliffhanger at the end too.


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Started Poldark.
> Not sure why it's taken me so long to watch this. It's good so far.


Did you ever watch the original one? Used to watch it with my mum and was one of my happy memories with her. I still remember thinking the guy who played Ross was really handsome but when the new one came out on BBC I googled him and nearly puked   was long time ago tho so I'm trying to forgive myself!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> This week’s episode of Snowpiercer was not only the best one yet, but the first one to explore in depth the events leading to the story. Most of it takes place outside the train and involves just one character.
> 
> Brilliant, and for the first time the series feels like it could become great, rather than reasonably okay. Great cliffhanger at the end too.


I look forwards to watching it. I've not been as keen as others on this second series.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 5, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> Did you ever watch the original one? Used to watch it with my mum and was one of my happy memories with her. I still remember thinking the guy who played Ross was really handsome but when the new one came out on BBC I googled him and nearly puked   was long time ago tho so I'm trying to forgive myself!


The original ones are all on YouTube if you fancy watching them again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> Did you ever watch the original one? Used to watch it with my mum and was one of my happy memories with her. I still remember thinking the guy who played Ross was really handsome but when the new one came out on BBC I googled him and nearly puked   was long time ago tho so I'm trying to forgive myself!


Aw - poor 1970s Poldark chap   
I used to watch it with my mum too.
He was a very handsome chap in his day. Aiden Turner is just a different kind of hot all together.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> Did you ever watch the original one? Used to watch it with my mum and was one of my happy memories with her. I still remember thinking the guy who played Ross was really handsome but when the new one came out on BBC I googled him and nearly puked   was long time ago tho so I'm trying to forgive myself!




I seem to recall it on telly over here at some stage.  We didnt have English channels.

And now I've looked the 70s version up on youtube and it looks like its all there!
I just watched the first 10 minutes of the first episode on youtube and I like the characters better. 🤣

As for attractiveness...the 1970s Ross is a fair bit older than the modern one..I think?
But they all look a lot more natural.

Eta I think modern Poldark is hot. Old Poldark is more "attractive" if that makes sense? Old Ross has a personality in his face..
🤔


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Aw - poor 1970s Poldark chap
> I used to watch it with my mum too.
> He was a very handsome chap in his day. Aiden Turner is just a different kind of hot all together.




Aidan Turner is a kind of unearthly hot ☺️

He would make a great Heathcliff..


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

Old Poldark is in the new version occasionally, he has cropped up a few times as the Reverend. 

I don't think I ever watched the old series.  It has to be said that the modern one a lot of the cast are very easy on the eye - I suspect that may be one reason why it is so popular.  (Not that there isn't plenty of other appeal to it, it's interesting in terms of social and political stuff of the era, and dramatic in terms of the interactions and relationships between the characters - very entertaining to watch).

I spotted earlier that season 5 was on Netflix now so am in the middle of a bit of a Poldark session


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

OMG Season 5 ep 6 is really upsetting


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The original ones are all on YouTube if you fancy watching them again.


I do! Have a streaming box so I get most things I like, the bigger problem with a streaming box is more trying to remember what you like more than finding things to watch,I don't there much user friendly


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Aw - poor 1970s Poldark chap
> I used to watch it with my mum too.
> He was a very handsome chap in his day. Aiden Turner is just a different kind of hot all together.


I can't argue with that


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I seem to recall it on telly over here at some stage.  We didnt have English channels.
> 
> And now I've looked the 70s version up on youtube and it looks like its all there!
> I just watched the first 10 minutes of the first episode on youtube and I like the characters better. 🤣
> ...


I think you need to have a go if you can find it anywhere x


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> I think you need to have a go if you can find it anywhere x




I'll definitely watch it. 
Myself and my mum are watching modern Poldark . She remembers the older version and likes the modern one too.


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I seem to recall it on telly over here at some stage.  We didnt have English channels.
> 
> And now I've looked the 70s version up on youtube and it looks like its all there!
> I just watched the first 10 minutes of the first episode on youtube and I like the characters better. 🤣
> ...


Angharad Rees(?) Played Demelza I loved her


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> OMG Season 5 ep 6 is really upsetting



Any particular series?


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Any particular series?



Er... Poldark (modern) which I said in the post right above the one you quoted that I was currently watching season 5 of it which is new on Netflix....


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 5, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> Angharad Rees(?) Played Demelza I loved her






Aww she looks really lovely. 

What I like about the older Poldark characters (admittedly after only watching s1 ep 1 on youtube) 
They seem like real people..normal..not ridiculously handsome or beautiful but very real. 

Nice... 


Still have to finish Modern Poldark though....before going back to old Poldark. 

🙂


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 5, 2021)

I saw two series on Netflix that I hadn't noticed before, don't know if they've just dropped, but I've already watched them elsewhere.

Humans - was on Channel 4, iirc, it's the UK remake of a Swedish series. Anyway, Gemma Chan stars as an android. 

"Joe buys a refurbished Synth, a highly-developed robot, to help his wife, Laura, out in the house. What none of them predicts are the consequences of Synth's impact on their lives."

It's good, l liked it. It's mild sci-fi, with a bit of big corporation conspiracy stuff, goodies and baddies etc.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh, Humans is great.  Not new but worth a watch.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 5, 2021)

Oops! The next one is Timeless. 

Lots of shows have done time travel before, but what I liked about this US show was the social history / civil rights themes. 

The time travelling team is comprised of a white woman, a black guy and a white man. 

They go back in time [because reasons] to significant places/events like the Hindenburg disaster, Bonnie and Clyde, work on the space programme in the Hidden Figures era, going back to civil war US.

It was quite well done, I felt like I learned a lot, I Googled a lot about the actual events irl and it was fairly accurate in terms of how they were portrayed overall (except for this time travelling team finding themselves at these significant points in history narrative, obvs). 

But what was particularly nicely done was how modern day characters went back in time and there was this juxtaposition of how a white woman and black man would've been treated differently back in those days, so it was quite thought-provoking and made the points relatively subtly, by observation, rather than standing on a soap box about them. 

I didn't really like history lessons at school, but it made me kind of wish I'd had a history teacher who got the class watch an episode then do some research as to what bits were historically accurate (which I'd been doing, Googling along), then think about the attitudes of society towards black people or women. History's usually told from the perspective of the victor, from the point of view of the main white male, so it was good, thought-provoking, how they incorporated and explored those checks and balances, it doesn't just tell those stories in a one-dimensional text book way.

But it wasn't dull or lecturey about it, it was entertaining sci-fi too.


----------



## Chz (Mar 5, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I saw two series on Netflix that I hadn't noticed before, don't know if they've just dropped, but I've already watched them elsewhere.
> 
> Humans - was on Channel 4, iirc, it's the UK remake of a Swedish series. Anyway, Gemma Chan stars as an android.
> 
> ...


If you enjoyed it, try the Russian series "Better Than Us".


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> Er... Poldark (modern) which I said in the post right above the one you quoted that I was currently watching season 5 of it which is new on Netflix....



Sorry. I was losing track of who was talking about what


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Oops! The next one is Timeless.
> 
> Lots of shows have done time travel before, but what I liked about this US show was the social history / civil rights themes.
> 
> ...



Oh I started watching that a while back before I had Netflix (probably got a t*****t), but the first episode was about the Hindenburg disaster and according to the OH I spent the entire episode ranting on about some inaccuracy and he refused to watch any more episodes of it with me.  I have seen more of it since and it is very entertaining.


----------



## Sue (Mar 5, 2021)

Roseygirl said:


> Angharad Rees(?) Played Demelza I loved her


I was at school with someone called Demelza and the timing fits in...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm giving Timeless a whirl this avo. I want to like it but so far, there's too much running around and fighting with over dramatic music. I'm switching off as I'm "watching". I'll give it one or two more.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm giving Timeless a whirl this avo. I want to like it but so far, there's too much running around and fighting with over dramatic music. I'm switching off as I'm "watching". I'll give it one or two more.



The entire premise of the thing is running around and fighting with over dramatic music - it doesn't get much deeper than that.  (OK there is a bit of a story arc, but if you aren't enjoying it thus far then the story arc isn't going to be powerful enough to overcome that - it's supplemental to the "historical setting of the week" theme of the thing rather than the core of the show).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> The entire premise of the thing is running around and fighting with over dramatic music - it doesn't get much deeper than that.  (OK there is a bit of a story arc, but if you aren't enjoying it thus far then the story arc isn't going to be powerful enough to overcome that - it's supplemental to the "historical setting of the week" theme of the thing rather than the core of the show).


Ah! It may not be for me then  

I liked that Spanish series from a while back that was sort of similar but being European, there was a lot less running around and fighting.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ah! It may not be for me then
> 
> I liked that Spanish series from a while back that was sort of similar but being European, there was a lot less running around and fighting.



What was the Spanish series called?  I've binged watched a large number of time travel and alternate dimension type shows over the last few months and they have started to coalesce together in my memory...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> What was the Spanish series called?  I've binged watched a large number of time travel and alternate dimension type shows over the last few months and they have started to coalesce together in my memory...


The Ministry of Time. It's good fun.

Just checked Netflix and sadly, it looks like it's not there any more.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2021)

I'm getting semi good at picking films for my 14 year old daughter. This is proving far more rewarding to me than trying to watch something I think I will enjoy, as I don't seem to enjoy anything anyway. 

Time Trap - the mild peril seemed to be enough to terrify my daughter but she was happy with the conclusion. 

Tonight we did Amy Poehler's Moxie. 
Apparently engaging enough for my daughter to ask for her bath to me rescheduled for tomorrow morning. 
Pretty dreary cheesy stuff from my POV but seemed right up my daughters ally. Must be the right age. 
Included the song 'Rebel Girl' being played over and over again (is it just me, or is this a mainstream song now?) and a cover of the Muffs 'Big Mouth' by a high school group (the song was also covered by another band on the end credits - rather pointlessly, as it was a more lacklustre version of the original that bought nothing new to the table - RIP Kim)

Anyway glad the daughter liked it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh I started watching that a while back before I had Netflix (probably got a t*****t), but the first episode was about the Hindenburg disaster and according to the OH I spent the entire episode ranting on about some inaccuracy and he refused to watch any more episodes of it with me.  I have seen more of it since and it is very entertaining.


Yeah, I relate. My reaction was 'Oh, the Hindenburg disaster actually happened, but time travelling didn't, I wonder which bits are true' and was then Googling along to find out which bits were historically accurate and which bits were artistic licence.

Like you say, the historical settings are more like a weekly theme, rather than the core of the show, which I felt was too complicated/spoilery to explain, but sort of alluded to when I said "They go back in time [because reasons]..."

It's quite entertaining nonsense, but with a bit of a history lesson* and some subtle social justice commentary thrown in.
* Not totally accurate, in that the theme/thing happened irl, but take this with a pinch of salt. I liked how it sparked my curiosity and I didn't just quickly Google and fact-check the odd thing while watching, but afterwards I sometimes went down an internet wormhole to find out more about the historical theme of the week. I kind of liked that aspect of it, that I wasn't just entertained by the show, but it made me think and made me curious about stuff and want to find out more.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> Has anyone seen yet this new Behind Her Eyes miniseries that seems to be a bit Marmite with people so far?



We finished this yesterday. Got a bit silly towards the end. 

Dunno if I'm just watching wrong stuff but I feel like I never see homosexual love or infatuation in a series, without it being crazy, sinister or dysfunctional in some way 😕


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Really enjoying the Godless western series.

For a series all about America's folkore and history, it's kind of remarkable that the leads are both English!

Same story with 3:10 to Yuma which has Welsh/English actor Christian Bale in a lead role.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Really enjoying the Godless western series.
> 
> For a series all about America's folkore and history, it's kind of remarkable that the leads are both English!
> 
> Same story with 3:10 to Yuma which has Welsh/English actor Christian Bale in a lead role.


I saw Godless and loved it but had no idea it was the same story as 3:10 to Yuma - neither of which film I’ve seen. Another two to add to my ever growing list - thanks!


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw Godless and loved it but had no idea it was the same story as 3:10 to Yuma - neither of which film I’ve seen. Another two to add to my ever growing list - thanks!


I didn't mean literally the same story! I meant same story as in non US actors!  It's a good film though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 8, 2021)

editor said:


> I didn't mean literally the same story! I meant same story as in non US actors!  It's a good film though.


Ah right get ya! I have both films on a shelf, unwatched, so I might watch them anyway


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Really enjoying the Godless western series.
> 
> For a series all about America's folkore and history, it's kind of remarkable that the leads are both English!
> 
> Same story with 3:10 to Yuma which has Welsh/English actor Christian Bale in a lead role.


Brill series


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2021)

Loving Call My Agent. Funny


----------



## Epona (Mar 9, 2021)

Well I watched The Most Hated Woman In America, I didn't know much about her but found out afterwards (not through watching the film) that she was a holocaust denier, and I then felt dirty about having watched it with sympathetic feelings - thanks Netflix for completely neglecting to mention that about her!

(And no, being a holocaust denier was not why she was the most hated woman in America - it is a strange and upsetting world we live in)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2021)

Cargo.

Low budget Indian film. An interesting and different watch if nothing else. Written specifically to fit a small studio area that became available (for free I think) for a couple of months. The writer wanted to do a superhero film, but was obviously slightly limited.
Spaceship gets sent/beamed the recently dead from earth for processing ready for reincarnation.

Looks fab, but my only production gripe might be that I could have done the green screen post production better myself at home.
Cool song too!


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Brill series


I think it must top my list of “most fantastically bonkers series finales of all time”.


----------



## mack (Mar 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> Loving Call My Agent. Funny



Really enjoyed that show - surprising how much of the French language I remember from a year at school.

Need to visit Paris at some point for a long weekend.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 10, 2021)

I lasted half of an episode of Snowpiercer before I dumped it. What put me off initially was that it was total bollocks. The set up for the series, I mean. I've nothing sci fi or dystopian programmes that are not based on reality. But who on earth would think the way to ride out a massive freeze would be on a train that doesn't stop?  Who's maintaining the track? Wouldn't it be easier to stay in one place?

20 minutes was enough for me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2021)

Just watching Happy Death Day 2U

Can't see how this would work properly without watching the first one. . . in fact it would probably work best watching it immediately after the first one (or the next day). . . .

Just watching the montage . . . some of those deaths would not be very immediate and many would be very painful.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm really enjoying Queer Eye in Japan. God, I'm crying practically half the time, it's so lovely.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watching Happy Death Day 2U
> 
> Can't see how this would work properly without watching the first one. . . in fact it would probably work best watching it immediately after the first one (or the next day). . . .
> 
> Just watching the montage . . . some of those deaths would not be very immediate and many would be very painful.


Hummm after a promising start it got pretty boring by about half way. Joined the first film in it's shite killer conclusion. At leat it tried to do something different but (but still the same) as the first one. 

No.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I lasted half of an episode of Snowpiercer before I dumped it. What put me off initially was that it was total bollocks. The set up for the series, I mean. I've nothing sci fi or dystopian programmes that are not based on reality. But who on earth would think the way to ride out a massive freeze would be on a train that doesn't stop?  Who's maintaining the track? Wouldn't it be easier to stay in one place?
> 
> 20 minutes was enough for me


It does get explained. You didn't give it much of a chance  

In any case, if you do not know the story clearly you have not watched the film this series is based on. So I would recommend starting by giving the film a go (also on Netflix, or used to be anyway). It's bonkers but very watchable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2021)

I watched the first episode of Girlboss. It had a nice logo, but then she sold the cool jacket in episode one. Not sure I can watch anymore now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> It does get explained. You didn't give it much of a chance
> 
> In any case, if you do not know the story clearly you have not watched the film this series is based on. So I would recommend starting by giving the film a go (also on Netflix, or used to be anyway). It's bonkers but very watchable.



True. Haven't seen the film


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Really enjoying the Godless western series.
> 
> For a series all about America's folkore and history, it's kind of remarkable that the leads are both English!
> 
> Same story with 3:10 to Yuma which has Welsh/English actor Christian Bale in a lead role.


Booming heck. So I've just watched another powerful modern western film called Hostiles - and both leads are British again!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> True. Haven't seen the film


Watching the film doesn't help, the TV series is only using the basic train idea. It's not the same story or in the same universe. 
In the film the train is pretty much just an analogy, in the TV series it's explained how it actually helps people survive the cold and why it can't stop. 
I'm not 100% sure, but I think the text in the titles actually explains the 'science' behind it as well.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2021)

We're both loving Superstore


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2021)

Numbers said:


> We're both loving Superstore


I think I have accidentally watched a couple out of the corner of my eye when I accidentally caught it on ITV. Tried watching it on Netflix for a bit of harmless TV fluff, but couldn't make it past episode 2. Maybe it gets into it's stride later on. I'm not quite desperate enough to find out yet.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2021)

It's just easy viewing mate, and has it's moments of fun.  We've completed the first 2 seasons.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching the film doesn't help, the TV series is only using the basic train idea. It's not the same story or in the same universe.
> In the film the train is pretty much just an analogy, in the TV series it's explained how it actually helps people survive the cold and why it can't stop.
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think the text in the titles actually explains the 'science' behind it as well.


The film is worth watching for Tilda Swinton's character alone


----------



## harpo (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't think the film is on Netflix any more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2021)

harpo said:


> I don't think the film is on Netflix any more.


It’s on Prime though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> The film is worth watching for Tilda Swinton's character alone


The film is worth watching anyway. Probably like it more than the TV show, but they are two quite different things.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 11, 2021)

Numbers said:


> It's just easy viewing mate, and has it's moments of fun.  We've completed the first 2 seasons.


I am up to season 4, over the past few weeks we've binged so much Superstore I am having dreams that I work there. There are plenty of filler episodes that I have only half watched, but sometimes it's superb. A bit grumpy that likely going to have to wait for ages for the final season (6) - will be on ITV2 first apparently, and I much prefer to binge this sort of thing than watch it live week by week.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 11, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I am up to season 4, over the past few weeks we've binged so much Superstore I am having dreams that I work there. There are plenty of filler episodes that I have only half watched, but sometimes it's superb. A bit grumpy that likely going to have to wait for ages for the final season (6) - will be on ITV2 first apparently, and I much prefer to binge this sort of thing than watch it live week by week.


I was saying to my missus I'd love to work there


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 11, 2021)

Late Night
Well it's absolute American story arc nonsense but fuck me Emma Thompson is such a joy to watch. She is so good. Her hair and wardrobe in this film is phenomenal as well


I saw her in a shop in Marylebone once..she was so fragrant and lovely it was as if a cloud of angels surrounded her.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 12, 2021)

Up to S4 E4 in Poldark 
Crying for Dwight 😥


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Late Night
> Well it's absolute American story arc nonsense but fuck me Emma Thompson is such a joy to watch. She is so good. Her hair and wardrobe in this film is phenomenal as well
> 
> 
> I saw her in a shop in Marylebone once..she was so fragrant and lovely it was as if a cloud of angels surrounded her.



Yeah, it's sort of trash but I'd watch her in anything. If you have a spare hour or so go and YouTube her best talkshow bits, she acts up the eccentric Brit, but is always bloody hilarious.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2021)

Supine said:


> Loving Call My Agent. Funny



It's got _just_ enough french farce and brilliant characters, bloody love it. When Mrs. St8 suggested it I was lukewarm at best but it is funny as fuck. Also, I'm learning loads about french cinema and actors


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 12, 2021)

Victor Frankenstein.
Absolutely preposterous but good fun. Especially if you like looking at Daniel Radcliffe, James McAvoy and Andrew Scott.


----------



## belboid (Mar 12, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> It's got _just_ enough french farce and brilliant characters, bloody love it. When Mrs. St8 suggested it I was lukewarm at best but it is funny as fuck. Also, I'm learning loads about french cinema and actors


We took a short break after season two and have just started again.  The Jean Dujardin episode is most excellent


----------



## girasol (Mar 12, 2021)

Joy - social drama about a Nigerian sex worker living in Austria, who is there illegally.  Worth watching to understand what an awful situation some women are forced into to escape poverty - modern day slavery, eventually buying their freedom - in a non sensationalised, matter of fact way.









						Watch Joy | Netflix Official Site
					

Close to paying off her debts, a Nigerian sex worker in Austria coaches a reluctant novice, and assesses the risks of taking a faster path to freedom.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 12, 2021)

I gave The Liberator another go on the strength of loads of IMDB reviews comparing it to Band of Brothers. 

It's utter shit and not just because it's animated, though that doesn't help. 

Avoid like the plague.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2021)

han said:


> I'm really enjoying Queer Eye in Japan. God, I'm crying practically half the time, it's so lovely.



I tried watching this just now. I must be doing it wrong. I didn't last 15 minutes. It's probably one of the most irritating things I have ever seen. It's not the idea, or who they film, it's how they do it. The style of the whole production . . filming, editing, music, script, everything. I think I must be too old or something.


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2021)

Those who have watched and liked the first two seasons of the adult animation series Paradise P.D. will be interested to know S3 is out today.

Speaking of adult animation, is there going to be another season of Archer? The third and second to last seasons were the worst ones and I had started to give up the series, but S10 was great and a proper return to form.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2021)

.


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> .


It’s an interesting point.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 13, 2021)

Watched the first two episodes of Tokyo Trials last night. It's brilliant and anyone with an interest in history and law should watch it. It follows the judges at the Tokyo war crimes tribunals after WW2 and dramatises the courtroom testimonies and their deliberations in chambers. Superbly written and acted. My only issue with it is that they've squeezed it into just 4 episodes when the subject could easily have been made into a thoroughly absorbing 10 parter.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

Finished season 5 of Poldark. 
Is there going to be another series? 
For some reason I thought there were 8 series in it and was fully expecting more...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Finished season 5 of Poldark.
> Is there going to be another series?
> For some reason I thought there were 8 series in it and was fully expecting more...


Wow you've really done a Poldark marathon. A 5 series binge! Good work!


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wow you've really done a Poldark marathon. A 5 series binge! Good work!




I'm watching the 1975 version now. Already gripping!! The acting in Old Poldark is a lot more realistic. Ross really brilliant in the first episode when he finds out Elizabeth is engaged.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 13, 2021)

Bummer. Most of 1975 Poldark is blocked on youtube.

🙁


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> We took a short break after season two and have just started again.  The Jean Dujardin episode is most excellent



Just finishing S2. Reeling from the fact that Liliane Rovere actually _did_ have an affair with Chet Baker!!!


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 13, 2021)

belboid she's had quite a life, how fucking cool is this pic


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 13, 2021)

Snowpiercer the tv series is good, I avoided it because I'd seen the film but it's still good. Babyteeth, a film about a seriously ill teenager with a dysfunctional family who begins a relationship with a small time drug dealer. Quite good. Just starting The One now which looks like a good mindless watch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> . Just starting The One now which looks like a good mindless watch.


Is that the old Jet Li film? If so avoid.


----------



## Epona (Mar 13, 2021)

It's a near future series, not an old film.

I watched it and enjoyed it.

(referring to The One)


----------



## T & P (Mar 13, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Snowpiercer the tv series is good, I avoided it because I'd seen the film but it's still good. Babyteeth, a film about a seriously ill teenager with a dysfunctional family who begins a relationship with a small time drug dealer. Quite good. Just starting The One now which looks like a good mindless watch.


If you are liking S1 of Snowpiercer you will be very pleased with S2. Much better so far


----------



## T & P (Mar 13, 2021)

We’ve started a brand new adult anime series, High-rise Invasion. It’s a mystery/ sci-fi story about a young woman who suddenly finds herself in the rooftop of a tall building in a parallel world city, and immediately finds out everyone on sight is trying to kill her and each other for reasons that are not immediately clear.

Interesting premise and reasonably engaging five episodes in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> It's a near future series, not an old film.
> 
> I watched it and enjoyed it.
> 
> (referring to The One)


Not heard of it. I should maybe look it up. 
I'm watching the art of self defence now. Annoyingly it seems to star Jessie Isenburg who for some reason I really hate. Well hate is a harsh word. I am irritated by every one if his film performances that I can remember. Sliding scale obviously. Now you see me is perhaps at the top somewhere . . . but actually I can't think of a film where he isn't far off that. . . maybe he's slightly better in Vivarium. At least he dies.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> We took a short break after season two and have just started again.  The Jean Dujardin episode is most excellent



The dog


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not heard of it. I should maybe look it up.
> I'm watching the art of self defence now. Annoyingly it seems to star Jessie Isenburg who for some reason I really hate. Well hate is a harsh word. I am irritated by every one if his film performances that I can remember. Sliding scale obviously. Now you see me is perhaps at the top somewhere . . . but actually I can't think of a film where he isn't far off that. . . maybe he's slightly better in Vivarium. At least he dies.


It was shite.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2021)

I just watched #AnneFrank Parallel Stories

I want to first off say that I think it is vitally important that any recollections from people who survived that era and the concentration camps are recorded for posterity, first hand from original sources, people who were there, if at all possible.  And then made available widely in a variety of formats so that everyone knows what went on.

I do have some issues with the way this particular feature length documentary is presented though.  There are excepts from Anne Frank's diary read by the ever lovely Helen Mirren.  Inexplicably, there is a teenage girl wandering around with a mobile phone posting updates on social media about the places she is visiting, with lots of hashtags etc.  Now I understand that they wanted to maybe make a film that would be interesting and relevant to youngsters but this fails - could have left out the disjointed social media bits from the girl and had her read out excerpts from the diary instead - as much as I love Helen Mirren, I don't think it worked having her reading the excerpts and then having a silent teenage girl posting social media updates from a boat on a canal in Amsterdam about her visit, if you want to make something accessible to youth culture maybe don't have it narrated by a (however lovely) septuagenarian Dame, just saying...

Also if a young guy has his gran's number floridly tattooed on his arm in solidarity - if it means something to him and his gran is ok with it then fine, I thought it odd but it isn't for me to say - but  I don't think it was particularly relevant to the film to interview him at length, it seemed like an odd inclusion.

Worth watching for the documentary bits and stories/testimony of the survivors who were interviewed.  Slightly odd and misjudged format overall.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2021)

That does sound very odd. I am now curious.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That does sound very odd. I am now curious.



Yeah I mean it isn't terrible or anything and there is some interesting and valuable and heartfelt stuff in the interviews - just it's framed in a slightly odd way that doesn't quite work as a format IMO.


----------



## Chz (Mar 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Those who have watched and liked the first two seasons of the adult animation series Paradise P.D. will be interested to know S3 is out today.
> 
> Speaking of adult animation, is there going to be another season of Archer? The third and second to last seasons were the worst ones and I had started to give up the series, but S10 was great and a proper return to form.


Archer S11 was supposed to be the last, but it was *so *well received that they ordered another.


----------



## han (Mar 14, 2021)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2021)

han said:


> I've just started watching this. Really enjoying it so far.


It goes slightly pear shaped when Harmon gets fired but not as bad as a lot of people suggest. Certainly the later episodes (after Harmon returns) without three of the original members are worse. Should probably have wrapped up one or two series earlier rather than seemingly try to desperately cling on to 'six seasons and a movie'


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2021)

han said:


> I've just started watching this. Really enjoying it so far.


It gets so much better after the first handful of episodes S1 as well. Some episodes across the various seasons are not just very good but genuinely great. Watch out for the animated Xmas episode, or the one when a pen goes missing. Echoes of Always Sunny in Philadelphia about how fucking dysfunctional the main characters are.


----------



## T & P (Mar 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It goes slightly pear shaped when Harmon gets fired but not as bad as a lot of people suggest. Certainly the later episodes (after Harmon returns) without three of the original members are worse. Should probably have wrapped up one or two series earlier rather than seemingly try to desperately cling on to 'six seasons and a movie'


Yeah agreed, even the actors themselves were very vocal about what a car crash season 4 was. The first three are great though.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 14, 2021)

On rewatch, I’ve gone off Community.  The character of Britta starts off fairly smart, has integrity etc - and after a season or so it’s fairly obviously that they wanted to turn her into the butt of the joke, at the same time they increasingly sexualise Annie as live interest for Jeff, essentially regardless of quite a squicky age gap.  

Troy and Abed are fantastic, though.  There was no point in continuing after Donald Glover left.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 14, 2021)

I am really worried The One is going to do that thing where it doesn't wrap everything up at the end of the series because they want to do a second series. To be honest it's already too long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> I am really worried The One is going to do that thing where it doesn't wrap everything up at the end of the series because they want to do a second series. To be honest it's already too long.


That’s why I gave up on Lost about 3 episodes into the first series, after reading another season or more had been commissioned


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 14, 2021)

TV day today 

Toast of London -full 1st season then The Sisters Brothers a sorta western redemption film. Both get my thumbs up.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 14, 2021)

Bridgerton

Alternative Regency era romance and scandal with amazing sets, costumes and a cast who are clearly enjoying it all.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 14, 2021)

krtek a houby i loved the costumes in Bridgerton esp the hats.


----------



## Epona (Mar 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Bridgerton
> 
> Alternative Regency era romance and scandal with amazing sets, costumes and a cast who are clearly enjoying it all.



I loved it, another season is in the works.

Although echoing what someone said earlier up the page - sometimes I wish a drama series would actually just have a scheduled end.  I've watched too many things that got cancelled too soon and too many things that didn't end soon enough and dragged on to the point where I lost interest - it would be better if every series was planned to have a natural end point and winding up of the the story.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> I loved it, another season is in the works.
> 
> Although echoing what someone said earlier up the page - sometimes I wish a drama series would actually just have a scheduled end.  I've watched too many things that got cancelled too soon and too many things that didn't end soon enough and dragged on to the point where I lost interest - it would be better if every series was planned to have a natural end point and winding up of the the story.



Have missed so many final seasons of shows, not because they necessarily drag on, but because they switch channels or streaming services. Annoying. 

Am glad that season length is a neat 8 eps for Bridgerton. That's proper amount. Besides, not sure I could take any more heaving bosom and finely tuned abs!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2021)

Uncle Buck.

Never seen it before. 
Quite a neat straightforward film. 
Not amazing at all, but solid.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 15, 2021)

Also just finished the season 3 finale of Cobra Kai. Brilliant obviously. I think this series has to be watched with family, I think we all enjoy shouting at it.


----------



## han (Mar 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> It gets so much better after the first handful of episodes S1 as well. Some episodes across the various seasons are not just very good but genuinely great. Watch out for the animated Xmas episode, or the one when a pen goes missing. Echoes of Always Sunny in Philadelphia about how fucking dysfunctional the main characters are.


I actually gave up after the first episode in the end! I enjoyed it but it didn't draw me in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2021)

Started Sabrina.
Despite it's 15 rating, it currently seems totally suitable for my 14 year old daughter. Certainly more suitable than it is for me and the wife. Deffo aimed at the kids. 
Good thing is that I appear to get more enjoyment out of the fact that my daughter gets enjoyment out of what we are watching than my own enjoyment in itself. So far she likes it. I know this because when I asked her if it was any good she shrugged her teenage shoulders and said "salright suppose". . . this translates as "Yes I like it, can I watch another one".


----------



## Sunray (Mar 17, 2021)

Watched The old guard.  I liked it as mindless eye fodder goes.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 18, 2021)

There's a comedy called Love which I really like. It reminds me a bit of another great program called Shrill that was on iplayer. Kind of 30 something directionless people.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> There's a comedy called Love which I really like. It reminds me a bit of another great program called Shrill that was on iplayer. Kind of 30 something directionless people.


That oddly had Royal Trux's Jenifer Herrema turn up at a party in one of the early episodes. Have to say though it's still in my 'watch list' I don't think I got much further than that. Got a bot bored.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2021)

The Foreigner - Jackie Chan is a Chinese takeaway owner who ruthlessly tracks down and butchers an IRA gang.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 18, 2021)

I was delighted to discover American Graffiti was on there and am watching it tonight


----------



## girasol (Mar 18, 2021)

Just finished S1 of Into The Night. Absolutely loved it!!! Great last episode. The One was OK, but one season is enough.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 19, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Just finishing S2. Reeling from the fact that Liliane Rovere actually _did_ have an affair with Chet Baker!!!


Talk about burying the lede. How can you say that without mentioning the most important/dramatic bit about his wife pulling a gun on her!?!?

P.s. she's also in Family Business on Netflix, about a family with a failing butcher's shop that starts to sell weed, or something. It's in my 'to watch' list.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 19, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Talk about burying the lede. How can you say that without mentioning the most important/dramatic bit about his wife pulling a gun on her!?!?
> 
> P.s. she's also in Family Business on Netflix, about a family with a failing butcher's shop that starts to sell weed, or something. It's in my 'to watch' list.



It's more fun letting people find stuff for themselves  

Yeah, spotted that one, meant to go off and see if it was my good, ta for the reminder!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I was delighted to discover American Graffiti was on there and am watching it tonight


Is it? Wow have not seen it in years, I remember really loving it. Thanks for posting. 

Many jokes were made around the time of the Star Wars CGI re-edits of Lucas adding CGI bullishit to American Graffiti . . . except apparently he actually did!! New CGI sky, cars and touch ups all over.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

Just clicking on it bought up easy rider too. Despite having the DVD I have never seen it.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just clicking on it bought up easy rider too. Despite having the DVD I have never seen it.



I was actually wondering if that was on there too - that’s my film for tonight. I hadn’t seen American Graffiti before, I loved it. I like these coming of age films and for once Just Watch came up with something that was  on Netflix


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I was actually wondering if that was on there too - that’s my film for tonight. I hadn’t seen American Graffiti before, I loved it. I like these coming of age films and for once Just Watch came up with something that was  on Netflix


Now it is also recommending me smoky and the bandit and a zz top doc.
I'm not 100% interested, but I am definitely more interested than what Netflix is always recommending for me. I'm always a bit pissed off that there isn't just a massive long text only list you can whizz through.


----------



## Epona (Mar 19, 2021)

Aye, the algorithm keeps just offering you more of the same, it's difficult trying to find suggestions if you want to watch something different for a change.


----------



## girasol (Mar 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not heard of it. I should maybe look it up.
> I'm watching the art of self defence now. Annoyingly it seems to star Jessie Isenburg who for some reason I really hate. Well hate is a harsh word. I am irritated by every one if his film performances that I can remember. Sliding scale obviously. Now you see me is perhaps at the top somewhere . . . but actually I can't think of a film where he isn't far off that. . . maybe he's slightly better in Vivarium. At least he dies.



I just watched "The Art of Self Defense" - Jesse's character was well played, I thought, from beginning to end, even if I didn't actually l the character, or maybe because of it, I don't think he was meant to be likeable.  I did like the way he loved his dachshund, and there were some funny moments - not laugh out loud, but enjoyable, nonetheless.  The gag with the belts, especially the black belt was amusing.  The "Contemporary Adult"/"Heavy Metal" and advice on "how to become more man" section was good too.  I also liked the somewhat feminist ending.  Not perfect, but not terrible either.  If they toned down the violence a lot it would make a good cautionary tale on toxic masculinity for teenagers, as it is, it sort of just makes obvious, blunt and cliched points and I think the people who could actually do with watching, and maybe learning something from this, never will.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

girasol said:


> I just watched "The Art of Self Defense" - Jesse's character was well played, I thought, from beginning to end, even if I didn't actually l the character, or maybe because of it, I don't think he was meant to be likeable.  I did like the way he loved his dachshund, and there were some funny moments - not laugh out loud, but enjoyable, nonetheless.  The gag with the belts, especially the black belt was amusing.  The "Contemporary Adult"/"Heavy Metal" and advice on "how to become more man" section was good too.  I also liked the somewhat feminist ending.  Not perfect, but not terrible either.  If they toned down the violence a lot it would make a good insight into toxic masculinity for teenagers, as it is, it sort of just makes obvious, blunt and cliched points and I think the people who could actually do with watching, and maybe learning something from this, never will.


I'd agree with all that, but on the whole I found it less interesting to watch than the idea of it suggests. Should be right up my ally, but I git bored. The belts were good, glad they didn't make the really obvious point about the brown and black belts.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> Aye, the algorithm keeps just offering you more of the same, it's difficult trying to find suggestions if you want to watch something different for a change.


More of the same, and pushing the shite that everyone else is watching. 
I did have a look on a website today and found a documentary i'd like to see. 
They are obviously following what I do watch because it has the % match thing going on when I click on films, but even if I score everything I watch I get very high matches for some utter dross.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 19, 2021)

If anyone likes competition shows, like Bake Off, Sewing Bee, Pottery Throw Down, Blown Away (glass blowing), there's a floristry one, The Big Flower Fight, albeit not so much about twee flower arranging, more like the kind of sculptural/designery things you might see at events or Chelsea Flower Show, etc. Only one season, eight episodes so far.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2021)

I'm watching Skylines, which apparently is the 3rd film in a trilogy.  I was unaware of that when I started watching it, but I don't think having seen the previous installments would have improved this - it just would have been additional hours of my life that I wasn't going to get back.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 20, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm watching Skylines, which apparently is the 3rd film in a trilogy.  I was unaware of that when I started watching it, but I don't think having seen the previous installments would have improved this - it just would have been additional hours of my life that I wasn't going to get back.


I was just about to watch that. I'll steer clear now, thanks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2021)

Shirkers

Documentary about an incomplete indie thriller made by a young group of Singapore filmmakers.

Good. Interesting but very odd story. However without the odd story, of the missing film, I think just a doc about these kids making a movie in early 90s Singapore would have been interesting.
Check it out.


----------



## girasol (Mar 20, 2021)

Watched Rocks last night, which has already won a lot of awards and is nominated for best director and more at Bafta.  Can't give it enough  ❤ ❤ ❤ (I don't think I ever watched anything that felt as authentically as the London I know)


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 20, 2021)

girasol said:


> Watched Rocks last night, which has already won a lot of awards and is nominated for best director and more at Bafta.  Can't give it enough  ❤ ❤ ❤ (I don't think I ever watched anything that felt as authentically as the London I know)



I really hope that it wins big. It's a genuinely incredible film, I loved everything about it. Practically Cinema Verite, I felt like I was being allowed into their world for an hour and a half; it was just all so _true _and despite all the hardships and drama_, _the overwhelming feeling it left me with was properly joyous. I could talk about it for hours and probably sound like a right pillock, but as you say, can't give it enough love.


----------



## girasol (Mar 20, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I really hope that it wins big. It's a genuinely incredible film, I loved everything about it. Practically Cinema Verite, I felt like I was being allowed into their world for an hour and a half; it was just all so _true _and despite all the hardships and drama_, _the overwhelming feeling it left me with was properly joyous. I could talk about it for hours and probably sound like a right pillock, but as you say, can't give it enough love.



Yes, it could have been a terribly depressing social drama - for example I, Daniel Blake left me in pieces (as it should, I'm not dissing it, it did the job very well), but instead it was hopeful and beautiful and real.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 20, 2021)

girasol said:


> hopeful and beautiful and real.



Nailed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2021)

I think I somehow got rocks mixed up with mid 90s and it's fell off my radar before I watched it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2021)

Today we watched:

22 July - Dramatisation of Breivik's neo-nazi terror attacks, great performances (including from the actor who played Lauritz in the series Ragnarok).  Unfortunately missed out telling some of the more controversial aspects of the police's handing of the situation (arresting a 17 year old Chechen survivor of the attacks - who had also as a child witnessed massacre in Chechnya and survived - thinking he was an accomplice and treating him very poorly - at odds with the overall "liberal and diverse Norway" message of the film) but otherwise was quite well done and an interesting if depressing watch

Rocks - Already been mentioned above, great film, again not cheerful viewing but not too bleak either, superb performances from all the main cast.

Currently Mank is on but I am cooking so in and out of the room, may not have seen enough of it to report back unless I re-watch it.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 20, 2021)

Brilliant film called Into the Wild about a young man who crosses America to live out in the wild in Alaska. Really thought-provoking and inspiring.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 20, 2021)

Mank. It’s gorgeous, clever, charismatic, done with love.  I found the pace flagged a little in the second act, and - although only a minor role - I think if so much is made of Wells being only 24, the casting of Tom Burke, who is 39 and looks it, is just odd.  
Oldman (no pun intended) is 62-playing mid forties, but this seems less important.  He does everything necessary to engage the audience, and for my money, it’s a better display of skill than his Churchill.  Seyfreid is luminous and likeable - the film generally could do with spending more time with its women.  And perhaps some of them could even have been over 40...  but hey.

Anyway, it’s a lovely fable of old Hollywood.  Tick VG.


----------



## Epona (Mar 21, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Brilliant film called Into the Wild about a young man who crosses America to live out in the wild in Alaska. Really thought-provoking and inspiring.



It's based on a true story too - the book of the same name on which the film is based written about the guy (Chris McCandless, aka Alex Supertramp) was written by Jon Krakauer, who was also part of (and survived) the doomed Everest expedition of 1996 and wrote the book about it _Into Thin Air_ - which (along with other accounts) was turned into the film *Everest *which is also available on Netflix and is also well worth watching.

(In fact if you have watched Into the Wild Netflix may well suggest *Everest *to you - if you haven't seen it and like that sort of thing, then I recommend giving it a go - really great film IMO - but I do have a fascination with that sort of thing).

Also yeah, I also recommend *Into the Wild* to anyone who hasn't seen it.  Very poignant and beautifully made.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> It's based on a true story too - the book of the same name on which the film is based written about the guy (Chris McCandless, aka Alex Supertramp) was written by Jon Krakauer, who was also part of (and survived) the doomed Everest expedition of 1996 and wrote the book about it _Into Thin Air_ - which (along with other accounts) was turned into the film *Everest *which is also available on Netflix and is also well worth watching.
> 
> (In fact if you have watched Into the Wild Netflix may well suggest *Everest *to you - if you haven't seen it and like that sort of thing, then I recommend giving it a go - really great film IMO - but I do have a fascination with that sort of thing).
> 
> Also yeah, I also recommend *Into the Wild* to anyone who hasn't seen it.  Very poignant and beautifully made.


Thanks, I'll look out for Everest.

Also recommend Molly's Game, biographical drama about a woman who gets arrested by the FBI for running illegal poker games. Made in 2017 but it feels like a really great 80s film.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 21, 2021)

I watched Rocks & Mollys Game last night & recommend both.

Rocks made me feel a bit anxious so I was glad of the ending.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2021)

Watched this last week, interesting and entertaining documentary about a massive art fraud in the USA populated by not always sympathetic art buyers and dealers, cons and those being conned. 









						Watch Made You Look: A True Story About Fake Art | Netflix
					

A woman walks into a New York gallery with a cache of unknown masterworks. Thus begins a story of art world greed, willfulness and a high-stakes con.




					www.netflix.com


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m having a bit of Netflix session as watched ‘Mank’ thanks to this thread & thoroughly enjoyed it then I binged ‘The Duchess’ the comedy with Katherine Ryan which I also recommend as an easy watch.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Started Sabrina.
> Despite it's 15 rating, it currently seems totally suitable for my 14 year old daughter. Certainly more suitable than it is for me and the wife. Deffo aimed at the kids.
> Good thing is that I appear to get more enjoyment out of the fact that my daughter gets enjoyment out of what we are watching than my own enjoyment in itself. So far she likes it. I know this because when I asked her if it was any good she shrugged her teenage shoulders and said "salright suppose". . . this translates as "Yes I like it, can I watch another one".




Watched that and found it addictive. But it gets darker and there is an end that was very controversial. Very surprised that the ending was allowed considering lots of teens watch it.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 23, 2021)

dorothy_m77 said:


> STRANGER THINGS
> DARK




Both are brilliant!!!!
Especially DARK.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 23, 2021)

Watching Unforgotten which is going from netflix on April 4th I think?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 23, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Brilliant film called Into the Wild about a young man who crosses America to live out in the wild in Alaska. Really thought-provoking and inspiring.



It's a good book

E2a Epona got there first with the recommendation. I should read threads the right way up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watched that and found it addictive. But it gets darker and there is an end that was very controversial. Very surprised that the ending was allowed considering lots of teens watch it.


We are only a few episodes in but it is definitely leaning towards a teen viewing experience for me. I wouldn't be continuing if my daughter wasn't watching it. 
We have just got past the trial, so Sabrina is off to witch school in a very 'easy out' TV friendly 'have your cake and eat it' solution to the first plot dilemma.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> I binged ‘The Duchess’ the comedy with Katherine Ryan which I also recommend as an easy watch.



I find her quite perplexing. She seems to be on every panel show and I've watched her stand up (on TV), but I can't remember her doing or saying anything funny. I've been looking out for it lately too because I'm finding it so odd. Quite often it's other people pointing out her being clueless about something (like Marmite or whatever) that is the 'funny' thing. Firstly that's not funny and secondly that's not her unless you count her making a bewildered face.

I'll give it a shot though, I like easy 25 minute chunks of washing up viewing. I just managed all of 'after life' and I have more than a few bones to pick with that.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We are only a few episodes in but it is definitely leaning towards a teen viewing experience for me. I wouldn't be continuing if my daughter wasn't watching it.
> We have just got past the trial, so Sabrina is off to witch school in a very 'easy out' TV friendly 'have your cake and eat it' solution to the first plot dilemma.




Sure.
.yeah..I know the first series is very much teen oriented. Usual stuff.

I don't want to put you or your daughter off but do read up on the last season. If you think she can handle the ending...obvs you know her better. I know I found it uncomfortable...as an adult who has had issues in and around suicide.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mashable.com/article/chilling-adventures-of-sabrina-ending.amp[ispoiler/]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

Started watching Sky Rojo.




A friend's band had some music on it so I was checking it out. Seems ok, not 100% my bag. Usual, drugs, hookers, guns thing, but looks quite classy and so far is gripping enough. It's only 8 episodes so feels manageable enough for me.


----------



## girasol (Mar 23, 2021)

Started reading the book after watching Molly's Game - what an interesting story & life.  The movie is mostly good but I've a feeling the book will be even better.


----------



## Chz (Mar 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I find her quite perplexing. She seems to be on every panel show and I've watched her stand up (on TV), but I can't remember her doing or saying anything funny. I've been looking out for it lately too because I'm finding it so odd. Quite often it's other people pointing out her being clueless about something (like Marmite or whatever) that is the 'funny' thing. Firstly that's not funny and secondly that's not her unless you count her making a bewildered face.
> 
> I'll give it a shot though, I like easy 25 minute chunks of washing up viewing. I just managed all of 'after life' and I have more than a few bones to pick with that.


I suppose it might work for you. I find her amusing (not LOL, but amusing) normally, but I couldn't stand the dialled up to 11 version of her game face in The Duchess.

She's not the only comedian where what I can see under their game face seems more interesting than the persona they're showing on stage. Which is probably why I enjoy her podcasts more than the stand-up stuff.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 23, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching Unforgotten which is going from netflix on April 4th I think?


How do you know when things are going off? Is there a way of searching for things so you can watch them before that happens?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 23, 2021)

I couldn't get past one or two episodes of The Duchess. I quite like her normally but found the persona way too much in love with herself in the show.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 23, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> How do you know when things are going off? Is there a way of searching for things so you can watch them before that happens?



When I was watching it a pop up came on screen saying it would be gone from netflix on that date


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

Chz said:


> I suppose it might work for you. I find her amusing (not LOL, but amusing) normally, but I couldn't stand the dialled up to 11 version of her game face in The Duchess.
> 
> She's not the only comedian where what I can see under their game face seems more interesting than the persona they're showing on stage. Which is probably why I enjoy her podcasts more than the stand-up stuff.





Mrs Miggins said:


> I couldn't get past one or two episodes of The Duchess. I quite like her normally but found the persona way too much in love with herself in the show.


I watched one this morning. It's very odd. It's not the least bit funny, she can't act for shit, it's not a relatable or likeable character, and she seems to have taken a scenario that might have been relatable to some people in some way, and unnecessarily removed that as far from reality as possible. All my instincts are to fuck it off but I am curious as to what she's going to do with it. Are we supposed to like her? Is she a tragic character? is she supposed to be heroic and independent? How does she get to live in such a big house in a nice bit of London? 
It's all a bit car crash. . . though it might be difficult to put it on again on purpose. I've only seen one, but I will be utterly amazed if it gets a second series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I couldn't get past one or two episodes of The Duchess..


Actually I'm out. Ep2 is even worse. I didn't even make it to the end. It's not funny and it's not well written. It's shit and its badly shit. 
The best bit was that the school posh mums thought it was charming and quirky that she bought her tea mug to school, and even that was a bullshit observation observational comedy moment that was totally invented. . . . It wasn't even slightly good, but it stood out . . . that's how shit this is. . . . and not so shit you have to watch the whole thing in comedy horror like 'the i-land'.

I know Ryan is a single mum herself so she can take many observations from her own life. My brain is asking, why didn't she do that?? Or did she actually do that?? Is this her life?? If so, what the hell is her real story?

It's all so weirdly and unnecessarily badly observed. Like . . . her daughter. How old is she supposed to be? She has a book bag and is being walked to school so she must be a junior? She sure as hell doesn't look or talk like one. Ryan is blunt and explicit with everyone but can't tell her daughter children come from sex? When the daughter finds out, mum just talks about sperm etc as you would expect her to, so why was she up tight about it in the first place?
There are more questions than this, and they come so thick and fast that it's an absolute distraction . . . I assume this is why I gave it another go, but one and a half is my limit.


----------



## Chz (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm amazed it got 60-some-odd% on RT. It's so utterly lacking in charm, humour, anything really.
I get that she didn't want it to be _actually_ biographical and so turned up the exaggeration, but it's so far removed from anything approaching reality that it just annoys.

And again, I find her podcast - firmly entrenched in reality - much more entertaining. Though I clearly wasn't the target market for the episode entirely about dick.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching Unforgotten which is going from netflix on April 4th I think?


I really like that show. I like Nicola Walker a lot so that, and the fact it's crime drama, makes it a slam dunk for me.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I really like that show. I like Nicola Walker a lot so that, and the fact it's crime drama, makes it a slam dunk for me.



Yes...Nicola Walker is brilliant in this. 
I hope there will be another season. It's really excellent.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Yes...Nicola Walker is brilliant in this.
> I hope there will be another season. It's really excellent.


There's a 4th season just started on ITV.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's a 4th season just started on ITV.



Oh great!! 

But..I don't have ITV...
😳


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Oh great!!
> 
> But..I don't have ITV...
> 😳


Oh of course - sorry - I was forgetting you're over the water.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 24, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh of course - sorry - I was forgetting you're over the water.




It's weird. I used to have ITV..but its gone and I used have UTV too. Also gone. 
I have every other UK tv channel...like all the BBCs and Fours etc. 
Sky sports blah blah etc..
But service provider doesnt have UTV or ITV. 

Annoying.


----------



## belboid (Mar 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> It's weird. I used to have ITV..but its gone and I used have UTV too. Also gone.
> I have every other UK tv channel...like all the BBCs and Fours etc.
> Sky sports blah blah etc..
> But service provider doesnt have UTV or ITV.
> ...


Aah, the benefits of Brexit


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2021)

Chz said:


> I'm amazed it got 60-some-odd% on RT. It's so utterly lacking in charm, humour, anything really.
> I get that she didn't want it to be _actually_ biographical and so turned up the exaggeration, but it's so far removed from anything approaching reality that it just annoys.
> 
> And again, I find her podcast - firmly entrenched in reality - much more entertaining. Though I clearly wasn't the target market for the episode entirely about dick.


Did it? I've watched to the end on films that are only 15%

I think I agree with everything you said. Even though I am not a fan of Ryan, from what very little I know of her, I am more interested in her real (or semi autobiographical)  back story than this weird mess, from the new comedy school of "if someone says cunt, it's edgy, modern and hilarious"


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

*The Irregulars *has just become available. Sherlock Holmes spin-off revolving (I think) around the ‘street urchins’ that Holmes and Watson recruit for help sometimes. Has anyone checked it out yet?


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> *The Irregulars *has just become available. Sherlock Holmes spin-off revolving (I think) around the ‘street urchins’ that Holmes and Watson recruit for help sometimes. Has anyone checked it out yet?



Just started watching that literally 15 minutes ago (although taking a break while OH does some stuff in the kitchen), good so far, will report back later


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> *The Irregulars *has just become available. Sherlock Holmes spin-off revolving (I think) around the ‘street urchins’ that Holmes and Watson recruit for help sometimes. Has anyone checked it out yet?


My wife likes sherlock holmes so we are giving it a go. I'm about 10 minutes in and it's like a kids show. Jossys Giants of Press Gang.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My wife likes sherlock holmes so we are giving it a go. I'm about 10 minutes in and it's like a kids show. Jossys Giants of Press Gang.



I'm enjoying it, but sitting here watching it imagining that you probably aren't, there is a fair amount of silly


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Started watching it ourselves. First episode dragged a bit but it is getting better now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> Started watching ourselves. First episode dragged a bit but it is getting better now.


Capitalisation is important


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Capitalisation is important


Just edited my previous post to ‘started watching it ourselves’, which will hopefully removed any ambiguity.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm enjoying it, but sitting here watching it imagining that you probably aren't, there is a fair amount of silly


We stopped just after I wrote that. We both figured it would be something my daughter might enjoy. Even though it is rated 15, it seemed pretty Dr who.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We stopped just after I wrote that. We both figured it would be something my daughter might enjoy. Even though it is rated 15, it seemed pretty Dr who.



Aye, there's a bit of a running joke about sex dungeons which is probably why it has the 15 rating.


----------



## Aladdin (Mar 26, 2021)

Needed to watch something frivolous...so...The Vampire Diaries is doing the trick.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Can’t imagine what merited the 15 rating tbh. By today’s standards a pretty lame display of violence and haven’t noticed worse language than the likes of ’bollocks’.


----------



## Epona (Mar 26, 2021)

There's been some bare bottoms this episode, just a heads up ATOMIC SUPLEX in case you were going to suggest it to your daughter - it's pretty mild stuff for me but that will almost certainly explain the 15 cert on it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> There's been some bare bottoms this episode, just a heads up ATOMIC SUPLEX in case you were going to suggest it to your daughter - it's pretty mild stuff for me but that will almost certainly explain the 15 cert on it.


A subject for another thread, but it really is pathetic how in the US in particular and to some extent here the powers that be judge non-hardcore or exploitative nudity more problematic than violence for kids to watch.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2021)

On a completely different matter but still prompted by The Irregulars, it has occurred to me not for the first time that Netflix often employs a seemingly large pool of British actors for supporting roles that I literally don’t recall having seen even once in anything else.

Which is great of course, but still eye-catching. I meant, if one watches a biggish production by the likes of the BBC, ITV, C4, Sky etc, I reckon most people would have seen before a third (at the least) of all actors playing regular supporting roles in a given series. With Netflix however I struggle to recognise most of the folk in the leading roles, let alone the secondary ones.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 26, 2021)

Just finally finished 'The Lost Pirate Kingdom' . Documentary about Nassau, Hornigold, Blackbeard et al. They spun it out over 6 episodes. Supposition, dodgy acting, budget CGI. A bit meh.

But it was awesome to fall asleep to on the sofa. Never saw the end of an episode. (Didn't matter, half the damn thing was recap).

It wasn't boring necessarily, but it's narrated by Derek Jacobi who narrated 'In The Night Garden'  that I used to fall asleep to with my son when he was a toddler.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2021)

Star Trek. It's literally the only decent thing on Netflix. And when I'm done watching it I will close my Netflix account because it will then be pointless.


----------



## campanula (Mar 27, 2021)

Ah, I didn't have the fortitude to get to the end of The Terror (yep, I know it's on Iplayer)...but, from commendations on here, I started Into the Wild (cos I like a bit of rufty-tufty, offgrid roughing it myself (not in freaking Alaska though). Anyway, within the first 7 minutes, I knew this was going to end badly cos the protagonist has gone wandering off into the Yukon wearing an acrylic,machine-knitted jumper. I don't fucking think so. He should have had some hand-knitted Cowichan collared job or Icelandic lopapeysa _at the very least_...so obviously, more doom and gloom in store.
I am having one final go at this screen viewing lark because I am knitting a tediously mindless jumper and need distraction...so just getting into Don't f**k with Cats...but I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## harpo (Mar 27, 2021)

The One. Dating apps taken to a hellish conclusion, mad science and a whodunit plot. Slight dystopia set in nearly now. I watched it all in one go.


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2021)

Finished The Irregulars. It really is a supernatural show that happens to borrow characters from the Sherlock Holmes universe. It’s not bad, but nowhere near very good either.

However, credit where it’s due for not adhering to the traditional personality traits of Holmes and Watson in the pre-existing Sherlock Holmes universes and doing something different with the characters.


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2021)

campanula said:


> Ah, I didn't have the fortitude to get to the end of The Terror (yep, I know it's on Iplayer)...but, from commendations on here, I started Into the Wild (cos I like a bit of rufty-tufty, offgrid roughing it myself (not in freaking Alaska though). Anyway, within the first 7 minutes, I knew this was going to end badly cos the protagonist has gone wandering off into the Yukon wearing an acrylic,machine-knitted jumper. I don't fucking think so. He should have had some hand-knitted Cowichan collared job or Icelandic lopapeysa _at the very least_...so obviously, more doom and gloom in store.
> I am having one final go at this screen viewing lark because I am knitting a tediously mindless jumper and need distraction...so just getting into Don't f**k with Cats...but I have a bad feeling about this...



OH warned me not to watch Don't F*ck with Cats because I'd find it too upsetting (animal harm).


----------



## chilango (Mar 27, 2021)

Just started Parks & Recreation. Is it worth sticking with?


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2021)

chilango said:


> Just started Parks & Recreation. Is it worth sticking with?


Absolutely. Famously (for those familiar with the series anyway), the first season is of far inferior quality to the others. Something to do with the writers involved IIRC.

In fact you could just as well start with S2 and revisit the first one later on. In any event do not be put off if you’re not getting into the first season. It’s not terrible FWIW,but not representative of the quality of the series either.


----------



## belboid (Mar 27, 2021)

chilango said:


> Just started Parks & Recreation. Is it worth sticking with?


God yes.  Except for maybe the last season when there are far too many guest spots.  You _will _fall in love with a right-wing libertarian.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> A subject for another thread, but it really is pathetic how in the US in particular and to some extent here the powers that be judge non-hardcore or exploitative nudity more problematic than violence for kids to watch.



On a similar theme. . . we (as a family) are watching the blade of the immortal on 4OD right now. My wife checked the rating was ok for our daughter. It was rated 13 on the Japanese site she checked. 
After a couple of people were chopped in half and some suggested sexual violence I double checked. In the UK it's 18+

I 'think' on the whole I'd go with the Japanese rating. It's pretty cartoony, you don't really see much, and the hinted sexual violence is clearly something only the worst of the worst most dishonourable villains are into (and they all die).


----------



## Hollis (Mar 27, 2021)

Another thumbs up for Rocks.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 28, 2021)

harpo said:


> The One. Dating apps taken to a hellish conclusion, mad science and a whodunit plot. Slight dystopia set in nearly now. I watched it all in one go.


This was OK, i don't think another season is warranted though but I guess I will give it a try.


chilango said:


> Just started Parks & Recreation. Is it worth sticking with?


Do stick.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2021)

Watching Skylines. 
My god it's shit.
Worst of the three films if that's possible. 
First one is weird laughable trash, second is a kind of fun B movie, but this is like a bad episode of Farscape.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 28, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching Skylines.
> My god it's shit.
> Worst of the three films if that's possible.
> First one is weird laughable trash, second is a kind of fun B movie, but this is like a bad episode of Farscape.



Then why do you always post the shit you watch on this thread?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Then why do you always post the shit you watch on this thread?


Very well.

I recommend you don't watch this on Netflix. . . that's my Netflix recommendation.


----------



## Cloo (Mar 28, 2021)

Watched 'Tell me who I am' the other day



Very strange, very upsetting and almost uncomfortably intimate (certainly the 3rd act) doco about a very disturbing true story. I was very moved by it but felt it veered on the voyeuristic, whilst also not telling you quite enough. Although the parties concerned all agreed to do it as it is.


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Another thumbs up for Rocks.


Yet another thumbs up for Rocks-could have cried -but its not a depressing watch at all.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 30, 2021)

Moxie. Excellent teen flick about patriarchy/sexism.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2021)

For those watching Snowpiercer, the double episode finale was the best one yet of the entire two seasons, even if  the cliffhanger ending was very frustrating 

The series has really come into its own now, and so have the main characters. Ruth was fantastic, and Sean Bean excels himself as a perfectly odious villain


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 31, 2021)

Can highly recommend ‘Made You Look’ about a series of fraudulent art sales. Partly because it exposes the absurdity of the money to be made in art and partly because there is something quite satisfying about watching the super rich eat themselves. I laughed a lot watching it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 2, 2021)

The bad batch

not sure what I expected here but it works


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The bad batch
> 
> not sure what I expected here but it works


I saw that a few years ago, worth it just because it's something different. I get so tired of the same old film formulas. I can't remember the whole plot but something must have stuck with me (and it's on my list to watch again).


----------



## chilango (Apr 2, 2021)

chilango said:


> Just started Parks & Recreation. Is it worth sticking with?



Answering my own question....yes it really is!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2021)

chilango said:


> Answering my own question....yes it really is!


I heard the first series wasn't all that good, and that later it got into it's stride. I felt the same when I first watched it. . . . . however I have just started re-watching from the top, and the first series seems pretty good really. Maybe it's just getting to know / getting used to everybody and the style.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 2, 2021)

Parks and Rec doesn’t come into its own until they step away from the female comedy protagonist stereotype of making Leslie be hopeless at love/relationships/her career.  

obviously she still faces obstacles, but by ditching the Brandanowicz / unsupportive mum storylines, and making Tom et al like and respect her, it gives the whole thing this (quietly revolutionary) positive-feminist tone that I think is the secret of its success.


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2021)

We just started watching it yesterday, enjoying it so far


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2021)

Am really missing Superstore now I've binged the lot (apart from season 6 that isn't available anywhere). Any recommendations for other sitcoms that aren't terrible I might have missed? Done Parks & Rec, couldn't get into Brooklyn 9-9. Was considering trying the Office (US version) next and possibly a Canadian one called Kim's Convenience Netflix seems to be pushing at me.


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh Brooklyn 99 is excellent. I think I have pretty much rinsed it as it is on every afternoon on some freeview channel, so am not watching it on Netflix.

I think if you liked Parks & Rec you will like Schitt's Creek


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> *The Irregulars *has just become available. Sherlock Holmes spin-off revolving (I think) around the ‘street urchins’ that Holmes and Watson recruit for help sometimes. Has anyone checked it out yet?


I binged this today and enjoyed it. I like how they've really played with the Holmes characters - Mrs Hudson's brief appearance was rather marvellous.

A bit soppy in places but the kids were great, I liked the costumes and overall it was good fun.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 2, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh Brooklyn 99 is excellent. I think I have pretty much rinsed it as it is on every afternoon on some freeview channel, so am not watching it on Netflix.
> 
> I think if you liked Parks & Rec you will like Schitt's Creek


Oh I'd forgotten about Shitt's Creek, have watched the first couple of seasons, must do the rest. 

Just really struggling to watch proper serious drama at the moment, I think it's the pandemic effect, all I can cope with is light hearted escapism.


----------



## Epona (Apr 2, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Oh I'd forgotten about Shitt's Creek, have watched the first couple of seasons, must do the rest.
> 
> Just really struggling to watch proper serious drama at the moment, I think it's the pandemic effect, all I can cope with is light hearted escapism.



I know what you mean, partner and I have gone in different directions on that, he wants light fluffy rom coms or silly/slapstick type comedy, I want the spawn of satan eating the hearts of unbelievers.  I wouldn't mind watching some decent horror flicks too.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 2, 2021)

lazythursday definitely watch Schitts Creek , it’s the best thing I have watched in a long time. I watched Kim’s Convenience Store which is alright & worth a few eps at least to see what you think.


----------



## Chz (Apr 2, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> lazythursday definitely watch Schitts Creek , it’s the best thing I have watched in a long time. I watched Kim’s Convenience Store which is alright & worth a few eps at least to see what you think.


From Episode 1, Kim's Convenience is a better show. But Schitt's Creek develops quite a lot over the course of its run, whereas KC is fairly one note (though good at it).


----------



## harpo (Apr 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> For those watching Snowpiercer, the double episode finale was the best one yet of the entire two seasons, even if  the cliffhanger ending was very frustrating
> 
> The series has really come into its own now, and so have the main characters. Ruth was fantastic, and Sean Bean excels himself as a perfectly odious villain


As a third series has been commissioned, I don't think we've seen the last of Melanie.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2021)

harpo said:


> As a third series has been commissioned, I don't think we've seen the last of Melanie.


I hope so, she’s grown on me a lot since her dastardly ways in S1


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 2, 2021)

‘Death Becomes Her’ — a fab film I have not seen in years.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2021)

Unfinished early viewing series recommendation for *Sky Rojo.* An action thriller miniseries about a group of prostitutes in a Spanish brothel on the run from their abusive pimp/ brothel owner.

It’s fast paced and does have some light weight moments but obviously deals in the serious themes around prostitution and human trafficking, so not exactly an upbeat comedy. But pretty engaging so far.


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2021)

Sherpa

An absolutely fantastic documentary film about mountaineer Sherpas and how the Everest industry affects their lives and communities.  Absolutely fucking must watch fascinating documentary - it covers a side of things that you will probably never really hear about anywhere else.  It has some beautiful scenery as you would expect and starts off in an unsurprising way - then (unexpectedly to the documentary crew, who were intending a thoughtful and quiet look into the lives of Sherpa communities) comes the 2014 avalanche which killed 16 mountaineer Sherpas and the aftermath and the thing takes a turn in direction and it is at the same time heartbreaking, enraging, and uplifting.

I fucking cried at one point When the Sherpas are striking after the tragedy and the white expedition leader lies to his wealthy clients that there are 5 troublemaker Sherpas who are threatening the others - one of his clients responds completely automatically "is there any way you could have a word with their owners?" - fuck me I fucking had tears running down my face and absolute hatred to these privileged fucking arsewipes thinking the people carrying all their shit and fixing the ropes are slaves or something and not even stopping to realise that was not a normal fucking thing to say I mean seriously the guy didn't even falter saying that, wtf, I was raging at the spoilt little shitbags

So yeah there are a couple of bits that might be a bit triggering but I highly recommend it - it isn't going to be at all what you expect and shows a side to the Everest industry that you aren't likely to see otherwise - fucking fantastic viewing, even if you think at first glance that it might not be your sort of thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 3, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Brilliant film called Into the Wild about a young man who crosses America to live out in the wild in Alaska. Really thought-provoking and inspiring.


Watched this this evening and loved it. I'm  feeling really quite affected by it. A very beautiful and heartbreaking film.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 3, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Watched this this evening and loved it. I'm  feeling really quite affected by it. A very beautiful and heartbreaking film.



I've watched it so many times. 
It's so beautiful and yes so heartbreaking.


----------



## Epona (Apr 3, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I've watched it so many times.
> It's so beautiful and yes so heartbreaking.





Spoiler



The worst thing about it is that just half a mile downstream there was a hand operated cable raft/river crossing thing that he could have used to get across the river, but he had headed off without any accurate maps or knowledge of the area - so if he had known of that he could have crossed the river and got back to a more inhabited area  when he started running out of food


----------



## kittyP (Apr 3, 2021)

Epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing about it is that just half a mile downstream there was a hand operated cable raft/river crossing thing that he could have used to get across the river, but he had headed off without any accurate maps or knowledge of the area - so if he had known of that he could have crossed the river and got back to a more inhabited area  when he started running out of food



For some reason the shot of his dad (William Hurt) just sat, numb, on the drive way is etched in my memory and I often see it when not thinking about the film. 
It's something about his physical position, its both weirdly unnatural and completely natural at the same time. 
Brilliant film on lots of levels.


----------



## han (Apr 3, 2021)

We watched the first episode of Schitt's Creek, thought it was a bit crap. Then, a friend yesterday said 'stick with it!, it gets loads better after the first episode'. So last night we carried on, and indeed it seems to be getting pretty good! Really funny, and some nice little digs at the American rich's sense of entitlement/snobbery thrown in.


----------



## Mation (Apr 5, 2021)

I am hugely enjoying Outside the Wire.

It's a film, not a series, but I keep pausing it so it lasts longer  

Granted you have to be able to cope with action sci-ish-fi with a bog standard main plot and clunky signposting, but I can, so that's alright. The subplots are better.

The two main characters are fab, and it's all highly entertaining!


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 5, 2021)

han said:


> We watched the first episode of Schitt's Creek, thought it was a bit crap. Then, a friend yesterday said 'stick with it!, it gets loads better after the first episode'. So last night we carried on, and indeed it seems to be getting pretty good! Really funny, and some nice little digs at the American rich's sense of entitlement/snobbery thrown in.



You'd never know it's Canadian! 

Initially, was wondering if I could be bothered with the plight of a wealthy, spoilt family but was won over, fairly easy. That's down to great writing and well realized three dimensional characters.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2021)

The Other One: The Long, Strange Trip of Bob Weir

Despite having no interest in the Grateful Dead and not being able to name or recognise any of their songs, I enjoyed this documentary about their guitarist.

Thankfully it's short on psychedelic noodling and rock n roll excess.  Bob Weir comes across as a nice guy who's been very fortunate.

Having watched it, I still don't get the intense adoration they inspired



ReMastered: Who Shot the Sheriff?  
Another documentary, this one about Bob Marley being shot in 1976. I learnt more about mid 70s Jamaican politics than I ever thought I wanted to know


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve decided to rewatch Schitt’s Creek.  I’m struck by how awesomely realised Moira is right from the start.  First time round I found her quite hard to watch- but now I know how much I will love her I can appreciate it all from the start.


----------



## kropotkin (Apr 5, 2021)

I'd really recommend both Rocks and Wildlife


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2021)

han said:


> We watched the first episode of Schitt's Creek, thought it was a bit crap. Then, a friend yesterday said 'stick with it!, it gets loads better after the first episode'. So last night we carried on, and indeed it seems to be getting pretty good! Really funny, and some nice little digs at the American rich's sense of entitlement/snobbery thrown in.


I have heard this too. . From many people. . But when the hell does it start to get better???? I watched a few episodes and it was terrible. I jumped to series two but it was still shit. I've now watched way too much waiting for that turning point.


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have heard this too. . From many people. . But when the hell does it start to get better???? I watched a few episodes and it was terrible. I jumped to series two but it was still shit. I've now watched way too much waiting for that turning point.


I felt that the 2nd and 3rd episodes were waaay better. That's a shame - not for you, obv!


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Oh I'd forgotten about Shitt's Creek, have watched the first couple of seasons, must do the rest.
> 
> Just really struggling to watch proper serious drama at the moment, I think it's the pandemic effect, all I can cope with is light hearted escapism.





moonsi til said:


> lazythursday definitely watch Schitts Creek , it’s the best thing I have watched in a long time. I watched Kim’s Convenience Store which is alright & worth a few eps at least to see what you think.





han said:


> We watched the first episode of Schitt's Creek, thought it was a bit crap. Then, a friend yesterday said 'stick with it!, it gets loads better after the first episode'. So last night we carried on, and indeed it seems to be getting pretty good! Really funny, and some nice little digs at the American rich's sense of entitlement/snobbery thrown in.



I've banged on about Shitts Creek up thread but to summarise: _do not give up on it_ it just gets better and better

E2A: ta for the suggestion on Kim's Convenience, will give that a go



Epona said:


> I know what you mean, partner and I have gone in different directions on that, he wants light fluffy rom coms or silly/slapstick type comedy, I want the spawn of satan eating the hearts of unbelievers.  I wouldn't mind watching some decent horror flicks too.



Ha, me and Mrs St8 are like some weird combo of the both of you - we are both all about the light fluff or dark horror.

It's stuff like the Sherpa doc that you recommend - which sounds amazing - that I can't handle. Real people being done to, I seem to be suffering from an excess of empathy these days (yeah, really), just can't deal with it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have heard this too. . From many people. . But when the hell does it start to get better???? I watched a few episodes and it was terrible. I jumped to series two but it was still shit. I've now watched way too much waiting for that turning point.



There is no "turning point". You just realise that the characters have started to get under your skin, that all the things that annoyed you about them have become funny, that you are starting to see the bones of their love for each other showing through their spiky relationships, that all the stupid, ridiculous characters around them ... aren't.

Stop waiting for a magic bullet. Just let it wash over you.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 5, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’ve decided to rewatch Schitt’s Creek.  I’m struck by how awesomely realised Moira is right from the start.  First time round I found her quite hard to watch- but now I know how much I will love her I can appreciate it all from the start.



I definitely plan to go back to it at some point and yeah, knowing where they all end up will help me enjoy their development even more.

Bebe.


----------



## bmd (Apr 5, 2021)

Enjoyed the new Idris Elba film, Concrete Cowboys. Much better than Yardie, imo.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2021)

The Worricker Trilogy (Page Eight, Turks and Caicos, and Salting The Battlefield) has just been added. A series of political/spy films originally shown on BBC2. Brilliant cast including Bill Nighy, Rachel Weiss, Helena Bonham Carter and Ralph Fiennes, it’s a non-action mystery/conspiracy thing filmed in some gorgeous locations. Perfect Sunday afternoon stuff.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve said before that I didn’t realise how clever and likeable Schitt’s Creek was until the end of season 2, when their rich friends visit, and the Schitts are also in the posh restaurant.  I totally thought I knew how it was going to play out, and it didn’t.

Stevie is one of the best characters in it. If no one else, she represents the viewpoint of the writing. She’s the sane everywoman, equally unimpressed by the snotty rich people and the grotty locals.

And because David is her friend, he’s probably the first Rose we find likeable.  But by the end you will love all of them, quite fiercely.  Even Alexis.  

By the time of the Cabaret episode I was crying with joy, and I did the same on several further occasions, including the finale.  Bébé crows, indeed.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 5, 2021)

Mation said:


> I am hugely enjoying Outside the Wire.
> 
> It's a film, not a series, but I keep pausing it so it lasts longer
> 
> ...



It's vastly better than the plot outline suggests.


----------



## Mation (Apr 5, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> It's vastly better than the plot outline suggests.


And indeed much better than IMDB's 5.4 rating. I usually agree with their verdict, or thereabouts, even if I've enjoyed something that's not rated that highly, or vice versa. I can see what they mean. But this deserves more than it got.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 5, 2021)

Watching Manhunt Unabomber. How good is Paul Bettany in this?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> There is no "turning point". You just realise that the characters have started to get under your skin, that all the things that annoyed you about them have become funny, that you are starting to see the bones of their love for each other showing through their spiky relationships, that all the stupid, ridiculous characters around them ... aren't.
> 
> Stop waiting for a magic bullet. Just let it wash over you.


Oh, well then I guess it's not for me. I didn't really have any feelings about the characters. The whole show just seems like flatline wallpaper TV. Just boring.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh, well then I guess it's not for me. I didn't really have any feelings about the characters. The whole show just seems like flatline wallpaper TV. Just boring.


Same.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 5, 2021)

I did have similar negative feelings re Schitts Creek and persevered, and did start to get why people rate it, but yet to be totally convinced of its classic status by the end of S2. But it definitely is a slow burn character led thing.


----------



## Mation (Apr 5, 2021)

The Irregulars is quite fun.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Watching Manhunt Unabomber. How good is Paul Bettany in this?


There are 2 seasons of this. Unabomber, which you're watching, and Manhunt: Deadly Games, which is also excellent but isn't on Netflix. It's on Amazon Prime though.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 5, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Same.


Same.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> There are 2 seasons of this. Unabomber, which you're watching, and Manhunt: Deadly Games, which is also excellent but isn't on Netflix. It's on Amazon Prime though.



If you liked Deadly Games there's also a recent film about Richard Jewell. Not watched it myself so unsure of whether it adds anything to the story but there's a lot of stuff in the series that didn't happen from what I read. 









						Richard Jewell (2019) - IMDb
					

Richard Jewell: Directed by Clint Eastwood. With Paul Walter Hauser, Sam Rockwell, Brandon Stanley, Ryan Boz. Security guard Richard Jewell is an instant hero after foiling a bomb attack at the 1996 Atlanta Olympics, but his life becomes a nightmare when the FBI leaks to the media that he is a...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 5, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> If you liked Deadly Games there's also a recent film about Richard Jewell. Not watched it myself so unsure of whether it adds anything to the story but there's a lot of stuff in the series that didn't happen from what I read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've watched that too. It's worth seeing but if you've seen either one, the other's not going to give you any more.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2021)

Hungerford

Poor script
Very poor decison making
Ropy acting
At least it's short


----------



## T & P (Apr 5, 2021)

Decided to rewatch The Queen’s Gambit. Even more enjoyable than the first time


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> by the end you will love all of them, quite fiercely.  Even Alexis.



I'm already starting to   

Oh, one line really stuck out for me in the episode we watched this evening. David:  'I'm really at one with nature - I do Coachella every year'.


----------



## T & P (Apr 7, 2021)

Started the brand new British sci-fi mini series *The One. *Not fantastic but certainly one and a half episodes in, a lot better than the Rotten Tomatoes score suggests.

Feels like a lesser grade but still perfectly watchable Black Mirror/ Channel 4 effort so far, so unless it goes spectacularly bad in the reminder of the series, the audience ratings I’ve seen so far seem far closer to the truth.

In short, not amazing but worth giving it a go if you’re running out of things to watch.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 7, 2021)

Worn Stories is a sweet and funny documentary about peoples relationships with their clothes Worn Stories | Netflix Official Site


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 7, 2021)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Worn Stories is a sweet and funny documentary about peoples relationships with their clothes Worn Stories | Netflix Official Site



Yeah, thoroughly enjoyed that, some great people on there, great stories.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 7, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Am really missing Superstore now I've binged the lot (apart from season 6 that isn't available anywhere). Any recommendations for other sitcoms that aren't terrible I might have missed? Done Parks & Rec, couldn't get into Brooklyn 9-9. Was considering trying the Office (US version) next and possibly a Canadian one called Kim's Convenience Netflix seems to be pushing at me.


We finished season 3 of Superstore y/day, we both really love it.  So glad we still have 2 seasons left.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2021)

Sixty Six
It's just what I needed
 A gorgeous British feelgood (I hate that word but there it is...) film about a boy whose bar mitzvah is going to be on the same day as the 1966 world cup final.

Helen Bonham Carter is marvellous and the wonderful Eddie Marson. Peter Serafinowicz and Catherine Tate. And some super child actors.

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2021)

I am watching Sixty Six right now, will report back.

Earlier I watched Concrete Cowboy which I absolutely loved.  Idris Elba has one of the main roles, but some of the actors are from the IRL Fletcher Street Stables - they aren't all people who were originally professional actors hired to play a role, they are from that community and portraying people much like themselves IRL.

I absolutely loved it - it in parts made me cry and in others made me feel uplifted.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 7, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sixty Six
> It's just what I needed
> A gorgeous British feelgood (I hate that word but there it is...) film about a boy whose bar mitzvah is going to be on the same day as the 1966 world cup final.
> 
> ...


I watched sixty-six a while ago. I remember little other than enjoying it. Good one for the  next time I'm stuck with the wife's old man.


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2021)

Re: Concrete Cowboy - I've been trying to phrase this in a few different ways to get what I am trying to put across expressed in the right way.  I sometimes have trouble with this due to some communication issues.

There is a way the white elite in western countries view having horses that probably dates back from Greek Hippeis or Roman Equites that places horse owning and horse riding individuals in a social strata above the rest of the population (hoplites at the bottom etc) that has persisted down the centuries in later eras in terms of cavalry etc.  It is pretty much expected that the only people with horses who are going to care for them properly are a small group of white rich elite folks. (This is even projected back upwards in terms of being called posh if you know how to ride a horse - it is that ingrained). You can't just go and have a horse if you are outside that group, and it can seem as though you are under inspection from that group if you do.  Regardless of whether it is warranted due to any real welfare concerns.  That is what makes the film really great.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 8, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sixty Six
> It's just what I needed
> A gorgeous British feelgood (I hate that word but there it is...) film about a boy whose bar mitzvah is going to be on the same day as the 1966 world cup final.
> 
> ...


Just watched it on your recommendation. Lovely film, thank you.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 9, 2021)

felixthecat said:


> Ma Raineys Black Bottom
> 
> Fucking excellent, watch it.



Can't believe only one mention of this on the thread. Watched it last night, different, well worth a watch. You can call it a film but it's definitely a play (I know it's adapted) and all the better for it for that.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Can't believe only one mention of this on the thread. Watched it last night, different, well worth a watch. You can call it a film but it's definitely a play (I know it's adapted) and all the better for it for that.


We thought it was shite. Really disappointing, given the subject.


----------



## Hollis (Apr 10, 2021)

Watched  Scorsese's Rolling Thunder Revue... excellent doc. on mid-70s Dylan tour.. some lovely bits in it.. music, hangers-on, Allan Ginsberg .. with some amusing retrospective thoughts from Dylan and others.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 10, 2021)

So, on season 4 of The Crown and have to say, was impressed by the Michael Fagan episode. It was the first time have seen him presented as a sympathetic character. There was almost a Loach/Bleasdale feel to the instalment.

And Gillian Anderson's Thatcher is fascinating and bizarre. Her mesmerising stare, whispering voice and cult like followers... reminds of Alpha (Samantha Morton in TWD). Interesting it also delves into her father's influence on how she saw the world, women's place in it  and her seeming dislike and mistrust of the aristocracy. Thatcher the fucked up class warrior?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sixty Six
> It's just what I needed
> A gorgeous British feelgood (I hate that word but there it is...) film about a boy whose bar mitzvah is going to be on the same day as the 1966 world cup final.
> 
> ...



Not heard of it, but I like feeling good. Do you have to be into/relate to football lifestyle/people to enjoy it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not heard of it, but I like feeling good. Do you have to be into/relate to football lifestyle/people to enjoy it?


Absolutely not. I have less than zero interest in any kind of sport.


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2021)

Mation said:


> And indeed much better than IMDB's 5.4 rating. I usually agree with their verdict, or thereabouts, even if I've enjoyed something that's not rated that highly, or vice versa. I can see what they mean. But this deserves more than it got.



Is that the one with the bloke with the see-through body? Not sure why you find him entertaining.


----------



## Supine (Apr 10, 2021)

I watched Turks & Caicos. It was shit.


----------



## Mation (Apr 10, 2021)

bmd said:


> Is that the one with the bloke with the see-through body? Not sure why you find him entertaining.


It is, though I wouldn't have put it like that 

Do you mean because he's quite fetching or because you thought it was a load of drek? Or both?


----------



## bmd (Apr 10, 2021)

Mation said:


> It is, though I wouldn't have put it like that
> 
> Do you mean because he's quite fetching or because you thought it was a load of drek? Or both?



I liked it! It's because he's quite fetching.


----------



## Mation (Apr 10, 2021)

bmd said:


> I liked it! It's because he's quite fetching.


Very, very fetching, in fact


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 10, 2021)

On the suggestion of a work colleague (who apparently parachuted into Panama with the US Rangers) I watched The Siege of Jadotville.Some Irish UN Peacekeepers find themselves under attack in the mining are of the Congo "Katanga" by a force of a thousand Foreign Legionaries on loan from the French .Needless to say the Irish who were not expecting to have to deal with elements of the Belgian airforce much less with veterans of the war in Algeria dig trenches and "get on with it" as Phillip might have said.The narrative is all very well- and supposedly reasonably accurate from an historical point of view- but I found the end result.in terms of the reported casualties more than a little gob-smacking.(I am no judge of military matters I should say).


----------



## smmudge (Apr 10, 2021)

Watched 2 good films today.

Thunder force, silly and cheesy but funny. 

And Run - good thriller! Actually managed to capture our attention for 90 minutes.


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2021)

Another vote for Sixty Six. A proper feelgood film that avoids being cheesy.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 10, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Watched  Scorsese's Rolling Thunder Revue... excellent doc. on mid-70s Dylan tour.. some lovely bits in it.. music, hangers-on, Allan Ginsberg .. with some amusing retrospective thoughts from Dylan and others.


I loved it.









						What Did Martin Scorsese Make Up in Rolling Thunder Revue: a Bob Dylan Story?
					

The Netflix doc blends fact and fiction so seamlessly you might not know what to believe.




					www.vulture.com
				











						A Guide to What's Fake in 'Rolling Thunder Revue: A Bob Dylan Story'
					

A teenage Sharon Stone wasn’t on the tour, Kiss didn’t inspire the makeup, and the mysterious Stefan van Dorp is an actor




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

Mation said:


> I am hugely enjoying Outside the Wire.
> 
> It's a film, not a series, but I keep pausing it so it lasts longer
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads-up - I started watching this, I can cope with (in fact actively enjoy!) a bit of action sci-fi regardless of the main plot and this was just what I needed right now.  Only got halfway through it because tiredness has taken over to the point where I can't concentrate sufficiently - will watch the rest later though.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Another vote for Sixty Six. A proper feelgood film that avoids being cheesy.



Really? I enjoyed it, but thought it was cheesy as fuck.

Another vote for Concrete Cowboy here, lovely film, see what Epona says about it upthread.


----------



## belboid (Apr 11, 2021)

Just finished Schitt's Creek.  After devouring 1-5, mrsb made sure we eked out the last series to enjoy every moment. And it was fine.  Highly predictable, but so well done even I had to let it off.  And, okay, I was quite expecting _that _Happy Ending, which was hilarious.  I did neatly predict the final shot tho and definitely never had any water in my eye at any point.


----------



## T & P (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone looking for funny light comedy entertainment look no further than *Nobody’s Looking. *It’s a Brazilian miniseries about a newly created guardian angel who breaks the rules regarding interaction with humans and starts to mingle with them. Lots of MDMA use, sex and general madness. Very good so far 

ETA: it also questions humanity’s belief systems and the purpose and morality of deities, so it’s not sympathetic to religion, for  anyone thinking  the series sounds cheesy and god-bothering in nature.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

I'm just settling down to watch American Graffiti and it's cropped to bastard. It looks horrible. It looks like they took more than just the sides off. It looks like the already cropped TV 4:3 version with the top and bottom cut off to fit 16:9. 
It's ridiculous.


----------



## Mation (Apr 11, 2021)

bmd said:


> I liked it! It's because he's quite fetching.


Oh crumbs. I've just discovered that he plays Takeshi Kovacs in S2 of Altered Carbon. 

Gave up on S1 after only a couple of episodes iirc, as the casting changed the narrative in a way I didn't like.

I feel it's my duty to find out whether the S2 casting rectifies the situation.

So much stoic duty.


----------



## Epona (Apr 11, 2021)

I keep meaning to watch Altered Carbon and keep forgetting


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2021)

Shtisl series 3. Seems excellent like the first two. purenarcotic , I'm guessing you've already spotted it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Shtisl series 3. Seems excellent like the first two. purenarcotic , I'm guessing you've already spotted it?



Binged it the day of release 😂 one of my absolute favs


----------



## nagapie (Apr 11, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Binged it the day of release 😂 one of my absolute favs


I started watching it today, currently on episode 4!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

I started glow a couple of years ago but never got far.  Started again recently with daily after dinner episodes. Just started series 3 and I think I'll be sad to see it go. What can I replace it with?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2021)

I started glow a couple of years ago but never got far.  Started again recently with daily after dinner episodes. Just started series 3 and I think I'll be sad to see it go. What can I replace it with?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2021)

Calm with horses 

Irish low key gangster tale. It builds nicely and Barry Keoghan is always watchable


----------



## Nikkormat (Apr 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sherpa
> 
> An absolutely fantastic documentary film about mountaineer Sherpas and how the Everest industry affects their lives and communities...



Just watched this, highly recommended, thanks for drawing my attention to it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2021)

Watched the end of snowpiercer . 



Spoiler



Did Jenifer Connerly just not want to be in it anymore? Seemed like a really sudden write out with one old/computer aided shot of her. Did Bean cost too much?


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 15, 2021)

Warning,  Crazy Rich Asians is even worse than it sounds. It's really awful.


----------



## Thora (Apr 15, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Warning,  Crazy Rich Asians is even worse than it sounds. It's really awful.


I enjoyed it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Warning,  Crazy Rich Asians is even worse than it sounds. It's really awful.


I saw it on a plane. I enjoyed it more than the name and write up suggested I would. I don't think I would recommend it though.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 15, 2021)

After watching series 3 of Shtisl, which is an amazing drama series and which I adore but is really a rather affectionate and rosy tinged look at the Hasidic community, I watched One of Us, a documentary about people who leave the Hasidic community. It was harrowing. I cannot believe that in 2007 New York State judges were still delivering groups of children back to their abusive fathers in the community when mothers had dared to leave. Shocking.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2021)

nagapie said:


> After watching series 3 of Shtisl, which is an amazing drama series and which I adore but is really a rather affectionate and rosy tinged look at the Hasidic community, I watched One of Us, a documentary about people who leave the Hasidic community. It was harrowing. I cannot believe that in 2007 New York State judges were still delivering groups of children back to their abusive fathers in the community when mothers had dared to leave. Shocking.



I haven't seen Shtisl but I have seen One of Us and yes it was quite eye opening and upsetting,


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I started glow a couple of years ago but never got far.  Started again recently with daily after dinner episodes. Just started series 3 and I think I'll be sad to see it go. What can I replace it with?



Community if you like Alison Brie, Atlanta if you like Donald Glover, or Crazy Ex Girlfriend for just sheer brilliance 

Or all three. Hard to pick a winner. That said, I've not seen beyond season 2 of Community. So maybe the other choices.

Or Orange is the New Black or Russian Doll because the ace Natasha Lyonne is in both of them.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Community if you like Alison Brie, Atlanta if you like Donald Glover, or Crazy Ex Girlfriend for just sheer brilliance
> 
> Or all three. Hard to pick a winner. That said, I've not seen beyond season 2 of Community. So maybe the other choices.
> 
> Or Orange is the New Black or Russian Doll because the ace Natasha Lyonne is in both of them.



Russian Doll is probably in the top ten of short series things I have watched ever.  Absolutely loved it, it is just wonderful and the lead woman and the other actors in it are all great.  Apparently there is another series coming and I hope they don't fuck it up too badly, season 1 works perfectly as a standalone however so don't be put off watching it.  I love Russian Doll!

Edit: Forget my idiot question about Atlanta, OH has already started watching it, I'll have to catch up


----------



## hegley (Apr 16, 2021)

Didn't think Atlanta was on Netflix?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> Russian Doll is probably in the top ten of short series things I have watched ever.  Absolutely loved it, it is just wonderful and the lead woman and the other actors in it are all great.  Apparently there is another series coming and I hope they don't fuck it up too badly, season 1 works perfectly as a standalone however so don't be put off watching it.  I love Russian Doll!
> 
> I will have a look at Atlanta as I do like Donald Glover, what is is about?



Glover's character is roaming between various unsatisfactory jobs and an up and down relationship with the brilliant Zazie Beetz and also trying to manage his cousin, would-be rapper, Paper Boi. It's just the two seasons and we ended up bingeing each one over two weekends. It's funny, awkward and everyone in it is on top form.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

hegley said:


> Didn't think Atlanta was on Netflix?



Ah, good point - it's on Netflix here, but maybe not the UK...


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah, good point - it's on Netflix here, but maybe not the UK...



We must have seen it elsewhere then!


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> We must have seen it elsewhere then!



Anyways, worth catching up with


----------



## bmd (Apr 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Watched the first half of Wasp Network about Cuban emigres in Miami.
> It wasn't doing enough to make me watch the rest.



I have a small, relatively uninteresting theory that streaming services have changed forever the way we consume entertainment. I start around 5 films before I get to the point where I think "yeah, this one seems ok." On a positive note, I have honed my taste to a razor sharp edge.


nottsgirl said:


> I'm really enjoying Unforgotten. It's pretty good although the resolution of both the first and second series are slightly incredible.



I really like this one. Although, have you noticed that the plot of each one is an almost exact copy of the previous one?


Spoiler: Unforgotten Season 3 stuff inside.



When Cassie (I can never remember anyone's name so that tells you how much focus I've given this one) has a breakdown at the end of Season 3 that really really hit me hard. It has also helped me enormously in so much as I have got a lot further with insights into my breakdown at work. When she is interviewing The Sociopath and she's just leaking out of her eyes, that was me for so long at work and everywhere else. I didn't understand what was happening and just pushed on. In the end, that lead to me being sectioned due to suicidal thoughts. This episode made me feel so desolate for that person I was. For the lack of understanding I had and so angry with work for their lack of care. I'm good now though. 





felixthecat said:


> Do not bother attempting to watch Capone. It is not worth anyone's time or energy
> 
> This is a public service announcement


OH. MY. God.

I watched this after reading about how much of a complete arse Tom Hardy is to people who work on his films. Watching it gave me a little warm glow. It is so fucking terrible, isn't it?


spanglechick said:


> Also. I keep meaning to say: I predicted that Gillian Anderson would get awards for her Thatcher in The Crown, and she got a Golden Globe last week.


I loved her in that. So so good. I really wish you could bet on awards. I mean, I know you kind of can in a novelty way but I wish there was a bookies just for media. I would be all over that with my 50p Trebles.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Community if you like Alison Brie, Atlanta if you like Donald Glover, or Crazy Ex Girlfriend for just sheer brilliance
> 
> Or all three. Hard to pick a winner. That said, I've not seen beyond season 2 of Community. So maybe the other choices.
> 
> Or Orange is the New Black or Russian Doll because the ace Natasha Lyonne is in both of them.


Done community ages ago and russian doll. Started new black and gave up, so maybe that's one to try again in the same way I did with glow. Not heard of the Glover ones before.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 16, 2021)

Epona said:


> We must have seen it elsewhere then!


It's on BBC iPlayer.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> After watching series 3 of Shtisl, which is an amazing drama series and which I adore but is really a rather affectionate and rosy tinged look at the Hasidic community, I watched One of Us, a documentary about people who leave the Hasidic community. It was harrowing. I cannot believe that in 2007 New York State judges were still delivering groups of children back to their abusive fathers in the community when mothers had dared to leave. Shocking.



Judges are still doing it quite routinely over here. It’s taken many years of hard work by Jewish Women’s Aid to finally get Get refusal included as a form of abuse in the new DV Bill over here, but mandatory training for family court judges on DV won’t be included, so we can expect the same fuck ups for years to come.

I think Shtisel can be seen as rosy tinted, but part of what made it so popular was that it humanised a group who are so shrouded in mystery and perceived so stereotypically and negatively. I’ve seen some interviews with New York Hasidics, very upset about Unorthodox and One of Us, not because they were denying the stories as real, but because they feel it’s the only ever portrayal of their community and not everyone lives a life of depressed and abused drudgery (although without doubt most of the women are massively repressed). I think they’re all nuts, but I’m glad Shtisel has tried to give another perspective.


----------



## magneze (Apr 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ah, good point - it's on Netflix here, but maybe not the UK...


Used to be on iPlayer, might still be.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> It's on BBC iPlayer.


No it's not.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 16, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Judges are still doing it quite routinely over here. It’s taken many years of hard work by Jewish Women’s Aid to finally get Get refusal included as a form of abuse in the new DV Bill over here, but mandatory training for family court judges on DV won’t be included, so we can expect the same fuck ups for years to come.
> 
> I think Shtisel can be seen as rosy tinted, but part of what made it so popular was that it humanised a group who are so shrouded in mystery and perceived so stereotypically and negatively. I’ve seen some interviews with New York Hasidics, very upset about Unorthodox and One of Us, not because they were denying the stories as real, but because they feel it’s the only ever portrayal of their community and not everyone lives a life of depressed and abused drudgery (although without doubt most of the women are massively repressed). I think they’re all nuts, but I’m glad Shtisel has tried to give another perspective.


Absolutely agree. Shtisl shows another side, with all the caveats. And it's so beautifully human, which sometimes it seems hard to square up with a group like Hasidic Jews, so also necessary.
Although One of Us is undoubtedly one sided, it is very clear that this lifestyle and it's fierce protection of its beliefs is a direct result of severe trauma, and that's important to remember too.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No it's not.


Was until recently, must have been taken off in the last few months as I rewatched a few not long ago.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No it's not.


Think it’s on Now or Amazon now


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 16, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Done community ages ago and russian doll. Started new black and gave up, so maybe that's one to try again in the same way I did with glow. Not heard of the Glover ones before.



Orange Is The New Black is worth persevering with, esp after the focus shifts away from Piper.

Atlanta is peerless, imho


----------



## Oldboy (Apr 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Think it’s on Now or Amazon now



Atlanta's on Disney+


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2021)

Oldboy said:


> Atlanta's on Disney+


Knew I’d seen it somewhere


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2021)

Oldboy said:


> Atlanta's on Disney+


Feck!!! I have like one or two days before my free three months are up!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2021)

Ok I have three days to do 21 episodes. I hope it's worth it!


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 16, 2021)

The Martian is pretty good, although very very predictable.


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2021)

*Love and Monsters.* A surprisingly good and enjoyable fantasy film perfect for the weekend.

(The following synopsis is not a spoiler as it is told at the very beginning of the film). An cataclysmic event changes the DNA of all animal species and mutate them into killing machines, and humans have to go underground to survive. The story revolves around a young man deciding to go on a journey on the surface for reasons that will be explained.

Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate. Grown ups looking for an entertaining Sunday afternoon film will like it as much as teenagers. Recommended to those who like that kind of escapist films of a weekend.


----------



## T & P (Apr 16, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> The Martian is pretty good, although very very predictable.


The book is great, in particular if you are into  plausible near-future science. Cue the Urban boffins coming now and saying I am wrong, but I got the feeling the author did his research and the science and technology described is theoretically plausible and how the real-life first manned visits to Mars will be planned.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Love and Monsters.* A surprisingly good and enjoyable fantasy film perfect for the weekend.
> 
> (The following synopsis is not a spoiler as it is told at the very beginning of the film). An cataclysmic event changes the DNA of all animal species and mutate them into killing machines, and humans have to go underground to survive. The story revolves around a young man deciding to go on a journey on the surface for reasons that will be explained.
> 
> Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate. Grown ups looking for an entertaining Sunday afternoon film will like it as much as teenagers. Recommended to those who like that kind of escapist films of a weekend.



I really enjoyed it. It's well worth a go.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm watching Tom Hanks in Cast Away because I have a hangover, I love Tom Hanks and I've never seen this one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

People Places Things.

It was better than most of what I've seen lately.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 17, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm watching Tom Hanks in Cast Away because I have a hangover, I love Tom Hanks and I've never seen this one.


He's hopeless. He's been there days and has not found fresh water as far as I can tell. It's like he's never even seen and episode of Bear Grylls The Island


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 17, 2021)

In Time. The film was released in 2011, but I'd never heard of it. It's a sci-fi film, dystopian futuristic, not spacey. The premise is that when people reach the age of 25, they stop ageing, but also they have a digital clock on their arm that starts counting down a year, they have a year left to live. So far, so Logan's Run. But people can earn more time or transfer time to one another, so poor people can run out of time and drop dead on the spot when their time expires, whereas rich people can effectively become immortal. 

Justin Timberlake stars as a guy from the poor zone and Amanda Seyfriend as the wealthy daughter of an obscenely rich guy in the rich zone.

It's a passable sci-fi action film, but what I thought was interesting was the time = money thing, the fact that there's no money, time is currency, people selling their labour were selling their time, and poor people didn't have enough time and their lifespans were foreshortened, while rich people had more time than they could use or spend, so it worked overall as a critique of capitalism, in the sense of time is money, like time literally is money in this movie and there are haves and have nots.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> He's hopeless. He's been there days and has not found fresh water as far as I can tell. It's like he's never even seen and episode of Bear Grylls The Island


----------



## 1927 (Apr 17, 2021)

Apologies if someone has mentioned it already, but I did a search and couldn’t find anything. Just watched this. Based on a true story and evidently very true to the real story. The Best of Enemies (2019 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> In Time. The film was released in 2011, but I'd never heard of it. It's a sci-fi film, dystopian futuristic, not spacey. The premise is that when people reach the age of 25, they stop ageing, but also they have a digital clock on their arm that starts counting down a year, they have a year left to live. So far, so Logan's Run. But people can earn more time or transfer time to one another, so poor people can run out of time and drop dead on the spot when their time expires, whereas rich people can effectively become immortal.
> 
> Justin Timberlake stars as a guy from the poor zone and Amanda Seyfriend as the wealthy daughter of an obscenely rich guy in the rich zone.
> 
> It's a passable sci-fi action film, but what I thought was interesting was the time = money thing, the fact that there's no money, time is currency, people selling their labour were selling their time, and poor people didn't have enough time and their lifespans were foreshortened, while rich people had more time than they could use or spend, so it worked overall as a critique of capitalism, in the sense of time is money, like time literally is money in this movie and there are haves and have nots.


Are you in the USA or something?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you in the USA or something?


No. Why d'you ask?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> No. Why d'you ask?


It’s not available on Netflix UK


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Love and Monsters.* A surprisingly good and enjoyable fantasy film perfect for the weekend.
> 
> (The following synopsis is not a spoiler as it is told at the very beginning of the film). An cataclysmic event changes the DNA of all animal species and mutate them into killing machines, and humans have to go underground to survive. The story revolves around a young man deciding to go on a journey on the surface for reasons that will be explained.
> 
> Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate. Grown ups looking for an entertaining Sunday afternoon film will like it as much as teenagers. Recommended to those who like that kind of escapist films of a weekend.


Watching now, not massively impressed so far, but the daughter is down with it. 
So far we have had Vintage The The and Lee Hazelwood, on the soundtrack which is quite nice.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> In Time. The film was released in 2011, but I'd never heard of it. It's a sci-fi film, dystopian futuristic, not spacey. The premise is that when people reach the age of 25, they stop ageing, but also they have a digital clock on their arm that starts counting down a year, they have a year left to live. So far, so Logan's Run. But people can earn more time or transfer time to one another, so poor people can run out of time and drop dead on the spot when their time expires, whereas rich people can effectively become immortal.
> 
> Justin Timberlake stars as a guy from the poor zone and Amanda Seyfriend as the wealthy daughter of an obscenely rich guy in the rich zone.
> 
> It's a passable sci-fi action film, but what I thought was interesting was the time = money thing, the fact that there's no money, time is currency, people selling their labour were selling their time, and poor people didn't have enough time and their lifespans were foreshortened, while rich people had more time than they could use or spend, so it worked overall as a critique of capitalism, in the sense of time is money, like time literally is money in this movie and there are haves and have nots.



I really like that film!  Well worth a watch, didn't realise it was on Netflix.

EDIT: Oh just read further on the thread


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2021)

Starting the brand new film Jui Jitsu, which apparently it’s not just about martial arts but also involves an alien invasion, and has Nicolas Cage to boot.

With all those elements I can’t see how it could possibly turn out to be anything less than epic, but will report on it later.

ETA: lasted twenty minutes, unfortunately. Felt too much like a video game.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Love and Monsters.* A surprisingly good and enjoyable fantasy film perfect for the weekend.
> 
> (The following synopsis is not a spoiler as it is told at the very beginning of the film). An cataclysmic event changes the DNA of all animal species and mutate them into killing machines, and humans have to go underground to survive. The story revolves around a young man deciding to go on a journey on the surface for reasons that will be explained.
> 
> Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate. Grown ups looking for an entertaining Sunday afternoon film will like it as much as teenagers. Recommended to those who like that kind of escapist films of a weekend.



OK finished it now. 
Total 'meh' fest. You know a film is going to be mostly shit when it starts with an situation set up monologue followed by a another long monologue to explain why the things that are about to happen in the film are about to happen. 

I also disagree with the "Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate." because that's exactly what it is. 

Also 


Spoiler



Girl doesn't want hero. . . . but then he proves he is a hero, and now she does. . . . shit message, totally lame end.


 The more I think about this film the more I hate it, but then again it was for kids. I can't hate Harry Potter for being a kids film, because that's what it is.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK finished it now.
> Total 'meh' fest. You know a film is going to be mostly shit when it starts with an situation set up monologue followed by a another long monologue to explain why the things that are about to happen in the film are about to happen.
> 
> I also disagree with the "Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate." because that's exactly what it is.
> ...


Not a fan, then? 😉

What did your daughter think?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Not a fan, then? 😉
> 
> What did your daughter think?


She thought it was ok, so I'm not at all mad that we watched it. . . . . but she's 13, the target audience.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> She thought it was ok, so I'm not at all mad that we watched it. . . . . but she's 13, the target audience.


On recollection from a few of my film/ series reviews you have commented on, I reckon  your daughter is far more aligned with my tastes than you are


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 17, 2021)

So I'm 13. Everything makes sense.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 17, 2021)

Ah, sorry, I am based in UK, I only watched In Time maybe a couple of weeks ago, it must've gone off since then. :'(


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Ah, sorry, I am based in UK, I only watched In Time maybe a couple of weeks ago, it must've gone off since then. :'(


Ah bummer. Sounded interesting. I was always put off because it was a Timberlake vehicle at assumed it would be some slock sci fi cgi chase caper.


----------



## Epona (Apr 17, 2021)

Cos I like time travel stuff I regularly do a search for stuff with the word "time" (once a week or something) and have never seen it on there!  If I had, I'd have watched it again because it's a favourite of mine. 

(AnnO'Neemus - you're not using a VPN?  That could be giving you access to US Netflix stuff)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> . . . or Crazy Ex Girlfriend for just sheer brilliance


Watching episode one now. Not sure. I can't really see how it can last. Does it get better?


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching episode one now. Not sure. I can't really see how it can last. Does it get better?


If you don’t like it at all by the end of episode 1, you probably never will.  It gets better in a way, because it gradually shows how clever/subversive it is, but episode one is pretty representative.  If The Sexy Getting Ready Song doesn’t make you laugh (“...ass blood!”), you won’t like the rest.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching episode one now. Not sure. I can't really see how it can last. Does it get better?



Sigh.

No, nothing ever gets better.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 17, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Sigh.
> 
> No, nothing ever gets better.


D Ream would beg to differ.


----------



## T & P (Apr 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching episode one now. Not sure. I can't really see how it can last. Does it get better?


Whereas I am not saying this show is amazing, how many series that went on to be commercially and/or critically successful and which ran for multiple seasons can you think of that had great opening episodes?

I get your sentiment, but I myself am grateful I live in the age of the internet and can check out reviews of TV series from multiple critics and audiences alike. If I had to rely on my opinion alone of the very first episode of a given series, I would have given up on about 90% of all series I’ve ever watched.

As an example, I absolutely love Star Trek TNG, but will challenge the hardest of die hard fans to dispute that the very first episode was the biggest steaming pile of shit known to mankind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 17, 2021)

Bad Trip is making me laugh out loud more than I have watching Taskmaster. Never encountered Eric Andre before. He’s got loads of TV content out there that I need to get onto right away


----------



## Hollis (Apr 17, 2021)

Operation Finale:  okay if you're into Nazi hunters etc.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Whereas I am not saying this show is amazing, how many series that went on to be commercially and/or critically successful and which ran for multiple seasons can you think of that had great opening episodes?
> 
> I get your sentiment, but I myself am grateful I live in the age of the internet and can check out reviews of TV series from multiple critics and audiences alike. If I had to rely on my opinion alone of the very first episode of a given series, I would have given up on about 90% of all series I’ve ever watched.
> 
> As an example, I absolutely love Star Trek TNG, but will challenge the hardest of die hard fans to dispute that the very first episode was the biggest steaming pile of shit known to mankind.


I thought Breaking Bad was one of the best opening episodes ever. Can't recall anything else that was so good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Bad Trip is making me laugh out loud more than I have watching Taskmaster. Never encountered Eric Andre before. He’s got loads of TV content out there that I need to get onto right away


Where can I get more Eric Andre?


----------



## Numbers (Apr 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK finished it now.
> Total 'meh' fest. You know a film is going to be mostly shit when it starts with an situation set up monologue followed by a another long monologue to explain why the things that are about to happen in the film are about to happen.
> 
> I also disagree with the "Don’t go thinking it’s a kiddie film because of the 12 certificate." because that's exactly what it is.
> ...


I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> If you don’t like it at all by the end of episode 1, you probably never will.  It gets better in a way, because it gradually shows how clever/subversive it is, but episode one is pretty representative.  If The Sexy Getting Ready Song doesn’t make you laugh (“...ass blood!”), you won’t like the rest.


I like the songs and the sudden weirdness of moving home for a guy, but it feels like that would be one 'young ones' episode idea not three series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Where can I get more Eric Andre?


Bad trip is a bad example of Eric Andre. I love a lot of his stuff but hated bad trip.
The Eric Andre show is all on more 4 as are some specials he did. Mostly for millennials is also produced and written by him. 
He was ok in man seeking woman, but apart from that he seems to be a quite normal bit part actor and voiceover artist.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Whereas I am not saying this show is amazing, how many series that went on to be commercially and/or critically successful and which ran for multiple seasons can you think of that had great opening episodes?


Most of them. They need to make me want to watch at least another episode. I would say this one is worth a second go, but they are going to have to surprise me.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like the songs and the sudden weirdness of moving home for a guy, but it feels like that would be one 'young ones' episode idea not three series.


Four series.  

In that case, stick with it.   It has depth.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching now, not massively impressed so far, but the daughter is down with it.
> So far we have had Vintage The The and Lee Hazelwood, on the soundtrack which is quite nice.


Dylan O'Brien does his Maze Runner/Teen Wolf goofy winning smile thing again even though he's 30 or something now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Dylan O'Brien does his Maze Runner/Teen Wolf goofy winning smile thing again even though he's 30 or something now.


Ah, that's where my daughter knew him from then.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Atlanta is peerless, imho


OK, managed both series in two days before my disney plus ran out. 
It was ok. Some good bits for sure.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> I watched Turks & Caicos. It was shit.


To quote myself:



> veers uncomfortably into _OFAH: Miami Twice_ territory


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> To quote myself:



Isn't it (Turks and Caicos) part 2 of a 3 parter?  I watched Page 8 which is the first of the trilogy and liked it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Isn't it (Turks and Caicos) part 2 of a 3 parter?  I watched Page 8 which is the first of the trilogy and liked it.


May I presume that you didn't click on the link?


----------



## Epona (Apr 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> May I presume that you didn't click on the link?



I didn't realise there was a link, wish the damn things showed up in a different colour


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK, managed both series in two days before my disney plus ran out.
> It was ok. Some good bits for sure.



Tough audience


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Tough audience


Hey don't get me wrong, it was far better than anything else I've seen in a while bar solar opposites. I also managed the lot in two days without the slightest bit of pain. Certainly an eye opener for this liberal whitey. I assume it is written from a place of experience. 
Enjoyed The mix of comedy, drama and at times thrills. Nice episode lengths and some fun stand-alones especially in season two. Be interested to see what happens in three and four.
I imagine it would have been harder to get involved had I not been able to watch all 21 at once.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 18, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Dylan O'Brien does his Maze Runner/Teen Wolf goofy winning smile thing again even though he's 30 or something now.


I watched Love and Monsters yesterday, which was entertaining silliness, I enjoyed it. Sometimes mindless nonsense is just what the doctor ordered.

That Dylan O'Brien also stars in American Assassin, which is also new to Netflix. Half decent action thriller, with formulaic maverick recruit who has trouble following orders who is tasked with chasing bad guys.  

I've only subscribed to Netflix for a few months but have noticed they do that. It seems like they buy up the rights to broadcast a load of films starring actor X, because all of a sudden there will be several films new to the platform starring X.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

Friday Night Dinners just came up in my suggested list (I have actually seen most of it already) but I noticed the scene on the Netflix trailer was the sons wanting to order takeaway off the Internet and the dad complaining that he didn't want "Internet food" - the sons trying to explain that the food wasn't from the internet.

But actually that is a good way of describing what is happening in the online food ordering landscape, where you order food and it isn't made in your local takeaway it is made in what is referred to as a dark kitchen on an industrial estate (that sounds worse than it is, it is just for example a large catering facility with stations for production of Indian, Chinese, Italian food etc and maybe a couple of stations rented out to franchises with their own staff working at that location, good hygiene standards and nothing to worry about in that regard etc) and then delivered to you, a lot of the places you think you are ordering from online for delivery via an umbrella delivery company don't _technically_ exist as a real life food outlet that you could walk into on your local high street.  That isn't to say there is anything wrong with the food, but it might not be from the sort of business that you think you are ordering from is all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Where can I get more Eric Andre?



If you can bear 2 Broke Girls, he's in season 3 (iirc)


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> If you can bear 2 Broke Girls, he's in season 3 (iirc)



Ugh I hate 2 broke girls.  No sympathy for either of the characters, also I think they were keeping a horse on a balcony/roof terrace in 1 episode which is just massively irresponsible.   (I can overlook the ridiculous if the rest of a thing that I am watching is engaging and funny, if i isn't then the ridiculous just becomes a massive negative).


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 20, 2021)

Watched the first episode of Shtisel and am thinking, is that it?

Is it just a gentle soap opera style, with Akiva wooing the merry widow?


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 20, 2021)

Epona said:


> Ugh I hate 2 broke girls.  No sympathy for either of the characters, also I think they were keeping a horse on a balcony/roof terrace in 1 episode which is just massively irresponsible.   (I can overlook the ridiculous if the rest of a thing that I am watching is engaging and funny, if i isn't then the ridiculous just becomes a massive negative).



Yeah, it was pretty much Kat Denning and then André Eric that kept me watching for a while, but overall a show that was out of its time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 20, 2021)

Bad Trip is an enjoyable gross out comedy, mind. If you like Sasha Baron Cohen/Farrelly Brothers/Jackass/Harold and Kumar kind of vibes.

Just watched it tonight after a few beers, and it did the trick. Just be prepared for  the zoo scene


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 20, 2021)

Death Becomes Her. Never seen it before, what a classic.


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2021)

If the likes of Fargo S4 and Archer S11 are not only finished but as I understand it were shown in the US many months ago now, WTF is Netflix waiting for to make them available in the UK? In particular during the pandemic FFS


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Death Becomes Her. Never seen it before, what a classic.



I saw that at the cinema back in the day (there was a period of time when I had a decent income compared to the cost of living and cinemas around Leicester Square/Soho did cheap tickets on Mondays or Tuesdays, I forget which - so I and my partner at the time used to go all the time and have a meal out before or after, or sometimes 2 films on one night and a takeaway on the way home - life is so much more expensive compared to average income these days).

At the time I think I felt it was a bit silly, and indeed it is - but having re-watched it on Netflix the other night, I am happy to report that I find it a _good_ silly sort of film if that makes sense, if you don't mind a bit of daft dark humour it is a decent watch.  I wouldn't give it any awards, but as a fairly pleasant way to waste 1 to 2 hours it works.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

At the other end of the scale, I noticed that Spike Lee's Do The Right Thing is on Netflix now.  Another film I saw at the cinema back in the day - this one definitely deserves awards and is not necessarily an easy watch - but it is a beautiful masterpiece of a film and if anyone hasn't seen it they should probably do so.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

Also a few Coen Brother's films on there at the moment -watched Oh Brother Where Art Thou which I'd seen before but is still enjoyable, also The Ballad of Buster Scruggs, which I hadn't seen before and was also enjoyable.  Still in the queue to be watched is Burn After Reading, which I don't think I have seen before, but hope will be enjoyable.


----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Also a few Coen Brother's films on there at the moment -watched Oh Brother Where Art Thou which I'd seen before but is still enjoyable, also The Ballad of Buster Scruggs, which I hadn't seen before and was also enjoyable.  Still in the queue to be watched is Burn After Reading, which I don't think I have seen before, but hope will be enjoyable.



Oh I really hope you like Burn After Reading, I thought it was fucking brilliant.


----------



## LDC (Apr 21, 2021)

Going to give up and cancel my sub with Netflix finally. So many times I look and struggle to find anything that looks good, then eventually start something only to think it's shit and stop watching.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Going to give up and cancel my sub with Netflix finally. So many times I look and struggle to find anything that looks good, then eventually start something only to think it's shit and stop watching.


I did this a long time back. A friend gave me a login so I still have it but guess I watch two/three hours a month.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh I really hope you like Burn After Reading, I thought it was fucking brilliant.



Thanks, it is next on the list of stuff to watch.  Would rather watch it with OH though (we both like Coen brothers stuff) so will probably be a few days, OH has work from now through the weekend (which is great, but means not much time to sit and watch films - he had yesterday off though which was fucking magnificent  )


----------



## LDC (Apr 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I did this a long time back. A friend gave me a login so I still have it but guess I watch two/three hours a month.



Did you try any other streaming service? I got a free month of Amazon Prime recently and it looked much better.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Did you try any other streaming service? I got a free month of Amazon Prime recently and it looked much better.


I found Amazon worse than Netflix for quality of content. Also annoying to search for something then being told to pay for it. Not that things should not be paid for of course. 

With Netflix at least you know all their content is included in the subscription. 

Not knocking Netflix, guess I don't watch that much telly and have a lot of stuff online. Not enough hours in the day


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 21, 2021)

Quite enjoying the Korean historical zombie series Kingdom at the moment. Is it common for Korean dramas to have  exaggerated comic characters in dramas?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Not knocking Netflix, guess I don't watch that much telly and have a lot of stuff online. Not enough hours in the day



I hear amazon and netflix are going to launch a European Super Day. Premium subscribers will get days of 30 hours so they can watch more content


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Quite enjoying the Korean historical zombie series Kingdom at the moment. Is it common for Korean dramas to have  exaggerated comic characters in dramas?


Is that the one with the fabulous hats?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 21, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is that the one with the fabulous hats?



Yes indeed


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> At the other end of the scale, I noticed that Spike Lee's Do The Right Thing is on Netflix now.  Another film I saw at the cinema back in the day - this one definitely deserves awards and is not necessarily an easy watch - but it is a beautiful masterpiece of a film and if anyone hasn't seen it they should probably do so.


I have this as part of my A level film studies wider screening programme.  It’s a powerful, incisive, almost timeless film, but at the same time, has some really amateurish bits of filmmaking that you rarely see in a professionally-made feature (as an example - there’s one shot where characters who are supposed to have just left a building, start from a silent standstill on the step outside the closed door.  It’s hard to explain but it looks like the unedited rushes - if one of the kids had done it in their coursework I’d tell them to re-edit it.)

The use of extreme cinematography (Dutch tilt, extreme low angle shots for Radio Rakeem, the repeated whip-pans during the argument...) is creative and cohesive... but it feels heavy-handed.  I don’t think any of that matters, btw.  It’s just unusual in an Oscar-nominated film by an auteur filmmaker.  

What I do think is a problem, though, is the film’s attitude to women.  There are only three female “named characters” - Mookie’s sister - who exists only to be a madonna-like symbol of  in a pink, ultra feminine and flouncy outfit. Her attractiveness to Sal, and whether or not her brother approves of him being attracted to her is literally her only function.  Mother-Sister is our crone.  Denied even a name in favour of a title that describes her purely in terms of her family role. She’s painted as heartless for resisting the amorous advances of a chaotic, tenuously housed, chronic alcoholic.  By the end she has inexplicably changed her mind, without once having been given the screen time to explore her own will in the matter.  

Finally there’s Rosie Perez’s character.  She also only exists in terms of her relationship to men: lover and mother.  She’s a nag, and then she’s a literal sex object in one of the most gratuitous and unpleasant sex scenes I’ve seen.  Her body is literally parcelled up and objectified into its constituent parts with no focus on the face, emotions, reactions of this woman.  It’s revolting.  

Btw, I read later that Perez, who was a local woman that Spike Lee picked up in a club, was really unprofessionally treated in the shooting of that scene.  Dodgy stuff.  

The totality of that, then, is a film that feels more disrespectful of women than anything Hitchcock ever made, and he was a blatant misogynist! At least Hitch’s women are involved in driving the narrative.  They have their own detail, I suppose.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 21, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I have this as part of my A level film studies wider screening programme.  It’s a powerful, incisive, almost timeless film, but at the same time, has some really amateurish bits of filmmaking that you rarely see in a professionally-made feature (as an example - there’s one shot where characters who are supposed to have just left a building, start from a silent standstill on the step outside the closed door.  It’s hard to explain but it looks like the unedited rushes - if one of the kids had done it in their coursework I’d tell them to re-edit it.)
> 
> The use of extreme cinematography (Dutch tilt, extreme low angle shots for Radio Rakeem, the repeated whip-pans during the argument...) is creative and cohesive... but it feels heavy-handed.  I don’t think any of that matters, btw.  It’s just unusual in an Oscar-nominated film by an auteur filmmaker.
> 
> ...


I know I'm a bad feminist (only sometimes) but retrospectively judging a film in comparison with societal mores seems to me unfair. Anyway might watch this tonight.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 21, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> I know I'm a bad feminist (only sometimes) but retrospectively judging a film in comparison with societal mores seems to me unfair. Anyway might watch this tonight.


But that’s my point.  Hitch makes Vertigo in 1958(?), and for all that the narrative deals unpleasantly with all its women (murder/psychological abuse/undesirable spinster career-woman), they all have agency, their own personalities and lives, just as the male characters do.  Do the Right Thing is 1989, I think.  Thirty years later and in the mean time there’s been the sexual revolution, equal rights legislation, “women’s Lib”, etc, etc - and this film is straight don’t the line 2D madonna/whore/crone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Also a few Coen Brother's films on there at the moment -watched Oh Brother Where Art Thou which I'd seen before but is still enjoyable, also The Ballad of Buster Scruggs, which I hadn't seen before and was also enjoyable.  Still in the queue to be watched is Burn After Reading, which I don't think I have seen before, but hope will be enjoyable.


It's good.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 21, 2021)

What did you think of Charite at War LynnDoyleCooper ?


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 21, 2021)

Thought it was pretty good myself


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 22, 2021)

I started watching Somewhere Between, which has just popped up, because of the premise: 

"A local news producer is given one chance to relive a deadly week and stop a serial killer. If she fails, she'll lose her daughter forever."

Because I thought the do-over thing sounded a bit Russian Doll (which is brilliant) and because I like dramas about journalists (and legal and political stuff).

But omg the lead woman is so annoyingly wooden, seems to veer between badly underacting and badly overacting and gurning. 

Apparently, it's been cancelled after only one season, so that's a relief. I'm still watching it as the only thing more annoying than the lead woman's woeful acting would be not to know whodunnit, so I have to carry on watching till the bitter end.

I'm watching it so you don't have to. The do-over thing is like Somewhere Between is a Sunday league team to Russian Doll's Manchester United, ie not in the same league at all.


----------



## Roseygirl (Apr 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sherpa
> 
> An absolutely fantastic documentary film about mountaineer Sherpas and how the Everest industry affects their lives and communities.  Absolutely fucking must watch fascinating documentary - it covers a side of things that you will probably never really hear about anywhere else.  It has some beautiful scenery as you would expect and starts off in an unsurprising way - then (unexpectedly to the documentary crew, who were intending a thoughtful and quiet look into the lives of Sherpa communities) comes the 2014 avalanche which killed 16 mountaineer Sherpas and the aftermath and the thing takes a turn in direction and it is at the same time heartbreaking, enraging, and uplifting.
> 
> ...


A vote for Sherpa from me too


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Quite enjoying the Korean historical zombie series Kingdom at the moment. Is it common for Korean dramas to have  exaggerated comic characters in dramas?



Yes, very much so


----------



## LDC (Apr 22, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> What did you think of Charite at War LynnDoyleCooper ?



Not seen that, just had a look though, thanks! Looks good, I'll watch next few days.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2021)

What!? Glow just ends like that? 
I assume there is no series 4. Not a very tidy end.


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh I really hope you like Burn After Reading, I thought it was fucking brilliant.



Finally found time to sit down and watch Burn After Reading together, absolutely excellent, we both thoroughly enjoyed it.  Would recommend.


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 23, 2021)

Blood of Zeus is fun, if a little fashy


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> Sherpa
> 
> An absolutely fantastic documentary film about mountaineer Sherpas and how the Everest industry affects their lives and communities.  Absolutely fucking must watch fascinating documentary - it covers a side of things that you will probably never really hear about anywhere else.  It has some beautiful scenery as you would expect and starts off in an unsurprising way - then (unexpectedly to the documentary crew, who were intending a thoughtful and quiet look into the lives of Sherpa communities) comes the 2014 avalanche which killed 16 mountaineer Sherpas and the aftermath and the thing takes a turn in direction and it is at the same time heartbreaking, enraging, and uplifting.
> 
> ...


 
I was less than impressed with the positions that that climbers and tour leaders took. Really showed the tour leader as selfish  wankers. Excellent doc tho, - most only hear about tragedy when it involves their own nationals on Everest


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was less than impressed with the positions that that climbers and tour leaders took. Really showed the tour leader as selfish  wankers. Excellent doc tho, - most only hear about tragedy when it involves their own nationals on Everest



Yep it does sometimes make the news that x number of people die but the focus tends to be on the mountaineer tourists rather than the Sherpas - and historically is the Sherpas who often take more risks and suffer heavier losses to get clients to the summit and back.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2021)

So, anyone checked yet Netflix’s brand new big(ish) fantasy series, Shadow and Bone? Feels a bit like a somewhat sanitised and teen-friendly version of Game of Thrones.

Generally positive reception by critics and audiences, though not everyone likes it. Half way through the first episode and so far seems okay but only if you usually like light fantasy entertainment more suited for late teens than adults.


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

Not yet, OH had been waiting for it and is desperate to watch it so we will be having a look when he gets home from work.  I fear he will be disappointed and I will be watching it by myself by episode 3.


----------



## T & P (Apr 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> Not yet, OH had been waiting for it and is desperate to watch it so we will be having a look when he gets home from work.  I fear he will be disappointed and I will be watching it by myself by episode 3.


Near the end of ep2 and whilst not great it’s not bad either. I will expand on what I said earlier about genre preferences: ignoring any temptations to compare the two, this feels generally similar in genre and feel to the recent His Dark Materials BBC series. So if you like that kind of stuff on principle, you might potentially like this, to some degree at least. To anyone who doesn’t like that kind of genre and didn’t think much of His Dark Materials I would advise to give it a miss.

I am in the former group, so in the current period of pandemic-driven drought of new series and films, I’m perfectly happy to to take this. Seen worse anyway.


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

Ah, OH didn't like His Dark Materials so I predict that he is going to watch the first episode of this with me, fall asleep and start snoring halfway through it, then insist that I don't watch it on my own because he "really" wants to see it and that means I will still be sitting here 6 months from now wanting to watch it.  Ahh, life.


----------



## Duncan2 (Apr 23, 2021)

Also thought Sherpa was well worth watching.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Finally there’s Rosie Perez’s character.  She also only exists in terms of her relationship to men: lover and mother.  She’s a nag, and then she’s a literal sex object in one of the most gratuitous and unpleasant sex scenes I’ve seen.  Her body is literally parcelled up and objectified into its constituent parts with no focus on the face, emotions, reactions of this woman.  It’s revolting.
> 
> Btw, I read later that Perez, who was a local woman that Spike Lee picked up in a club, was really unprofessionally treated in the shooting of that scene.  Dodgy stuff.



I'd not really heard anything about the making of the movie, so I had a look after reading your post. 

Perez talks a little about it in this thing in the _NYT Magazine_ from 2000.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2021)

Watched death becomes her for the first time since the 90s.
I oddly remembered every single bit, which is really not like me at all.
It not amazing and it's not terrible, but what struck me most was that it's very nice and neat. A short dark take, that is quite refreshing in the modern era of a million subplots and over the top long drawn out CGI sequences.


----------



## Epona (Apr 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched death becomes her for the first time since the 90s.
> I oddly remembered every single bit, which is really not like me at all.
> It not amazing and it's not terrible, but what struck me most was that it's very nice and neat. A short dark take, that is quite refreshing in the modern era of a million subplots and over the top long drawn out CGI sequences.



Absolutely, it is a very straightforward comedy film.  Doesn't promise anything that it doesn't deliver.

It isn't going to be to everyones' taste, but it is a basically enjoyable way to spend 1 and a half hours.


----------



## keybored (Apr 24, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I started this and didnt get into it.
> Might give it another go...


I tried the first 20 minutes of the first episode and it looks dogshit terrible. I think I'll just watch the film again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> Absolutely, it is a very straightforward comedy film.  Doesn't promise anything that it doesn't deliver.
> 
> It isn't going to be to everyones' taste, but it is a basically enjoyable way to spend 1 and a half hours.


I think beyond that it's a reminder that a lot of modern films are overly complicated. This whole film takes place in so few sets with so few actors it could be a stage play.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> So, anyone checked yet Netflix’s brand new big(ish) fantasy series, Shadow and Bone? Feels a bit like a somewhat sanitised and teen-friendly version of Game of Thrones.
> 
> Generally positive reception by critics and audiences, though not everyone likes it. Half way through the first episode and so far seems okay but only if you usually like light fantasy entertainment more suited for late teens than adults.



Might start it tonight. Need something easy after finishing the traumatic Them, over on Amazon.


----------



## T & P (Apr 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think beyond that it's a reminder that a lot of modern films are overly complicated.


 I am glad I’m not the only one who thinks that. Sometimes I almost find myself wondering if my IQ has plummeted in the last few years, as there are so many subplots or even characters in so many films and series, half of the time I have no idea of how they relate to the main. My piss-poor memory doesn’t help either.

I spent the last season of Star Trek Discovery wondering wtf was going on half of the time, or feeling I was missing out on the full drama of what was happening as it was clearly linked to previous season events I barely remembered at all. There’s so many multiverse twists and references to past seasons my brain can recall. I miss the simpler days of Star Trek TNG...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Orange Is The New Black is worth persevering with, esp after the focus shifts away from Piper.




Ok I'm quite a few episodes in now. Started great, really harrowing stuff, but it seems to have descended quite quickly into a chummy girl soap drama and is less threatening and worrysome. I'm never worried about the blonde lead character, because every scrape, however shitty, is easily overcome within one or two episodes. 
Hope it picks up again, but I'm getting worried this is how it will play out to the end.

One thing that is a shame is that you don't get villain flashbacks. If someone gets a flashback, you know they will be a sympathetic character and you are emotionally being placed on their side. I'd like to see the ones you hate, get some sympathy. I thought the horrible meth god botherer was getting one, but it turned out to be the 'that seventies show' girls boo hoo backstory.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Orange Is The New Black is worth persevering with, esp after the focus shifts away from Piper.




Ok I'm quite a few episodes in now. Started great, really harrowing stuff, but it seems to have descended quite quickly into a chummy girl soap drama and is less threatening and worrysome. I'm never worried about the blonde lead character, because every scrape, however shitty, is easily overcome within one or two episodes. 
Hope it picks up again, but I'm getting worried this is how it will play out to the end.

One thing that is a shame is that you don't get villain flashbacks. If someone gets a flashback, you know they will be a sympathetic character and you are emotionally being placed on their side. I'd like to see the ones you hate, get some sympathy. I thought the horrible meth god botherer was getting one, but it turned out to be the 'that seventies show' girls boo hoo backstory.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 28, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ok I'm quite a few episodes in now. Started great, really harrowing stuff, but it seems to have descended quite quickly into a chummy girl soap drama and is less threatening and worrysome. I'm never worried about the blonde lead character, because every scrape, however shitty, is easily overcome within one or two episodes.
> Hope it picks up again, but I'm getting worried this is how it will play out to the end.
> 
> One thing that is a shame is that you don't get villain flashbacks. If someone gets a flashback, you know they will be a sympathetic character and you are emotionally being placed on their side. I'd like to see the ones you hate, get some sympathy. I thought the horrible meth god botherer was getting one, but it turned out to be the 'that seventies show' girls boo hoo backstory.



Patience.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 28, 2021)

Right, I finished Netflix. What else is there?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Patience.


OK so I got up to the god botherers flashback. . . but it just jumps straight in at mentalist druggy who then murders someone. unlike the other 'heroes' we don't see them having it rough or a victim of circumstance. 
Unless you meant patience in general and in series two it stops being sex and the city.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 28, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Right, I finished Netflix. What else is there?


I know you're joking but the selection of films on Netflix is often so poor that if I didn't illegally torrent I would probably try Mubi. I actually have better luck finding good films on iplayer than on Netflix.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2021)

The Trial of the Chicago 7
Directed by Aaron Sorkin (West Wing etc) 

Enjoying this a lot.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Watched My Octopus Teacher this morning, pretty amazing.



Love it


----------



## Epona (Apr 28, 2021)

Just got around to watching Ma Rainey's Black Bottom - absolutely excellent adaptation.

The film adaptation of another play in the series, Fences, (starring Denzel Washington and Viola Davies) is also on Netflix atm and I would also recommend.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm enjoying The One. I'm even rationing myself to one or two a night rather than binging the whole lot. 

I really like the lead character - she's fantastic and dreadful but compelling. Fabulous wardrobe as well.

I hope it doesn't go all sucky in the end.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 29, 2021)

Just wanted to say thanks to those who recommended Rocks - really reminded me again how little we might know of others lives outside of immediate friends/family and how and why they might try to hide what's going on. Thought provoking, sad in some ways, excellently acted.


----------



## sojourner (May 1, 2021)

The Mitchells vs The Machines. Mark Kermode reviewed it and we fancied it. Ace animated film about growing up, leaving home, oddball families, love and machines. Funny, heartwarming, leaves a good taste in the mouth.


----------



## Epona (May 1, 2021)

If, like me, you like the Netflix series of Harlan Coben crime/thriller standalone novel adaptations as mini-series, the 3rd one "The Innocent" was released yesterday.  I have seen the first episode so far and it is on form, nice and complex and twisty-turny, I like Coben's novels anyway and have enjoyed Netflix's approach to them so far.

They are all standalone but if you are interested they are:

The Stranger (English language)
The Woods (Polish)
The Innocent (Spanish)

and there will be others in future, they are making Stay Close (in English) and Gone for Good (in French).

The English dubbing on The Innocent is pretty decent if for whatever reason you prefer that to subs only, I don't recall what it was like for The Woods but I'll probably go back and watch it again at some point.


----------



## Spymaster (May 1, 2021)

Epona said:


> If, like me, you like the Netflix series of Harlan Coben crime/thriller standalone novel adaptations as mini-series, the 3rd one "The Innocent" was released yesterday.  I have seen the first episode so far and it is on form, nice and complex and twisty-turny, I like Coben's novels anyway and have enjoyed Netflix's approach to them so far.
> 
> They are all standalone but if you are interested they are:
> 
> ...


Good shout. There are also several foreign language HC adaptations on 4OD “Walter Presents”. They’re all good.


----------



## LDC (May 1, 2021)

The Debt was much better than I expected. Plot centres around a Mossad kidnap operation aimed at a death camp doctor, and it's set in 1970s East Berlin and contemporary Israel flipping between the two.

Ah, just looked it up, set in 1965 and the late 1990s.


----------



## Spymaster (May 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The Debt was much better than I expected. Plot centres around a Mossad kidnap operation aimed at a death camp doctor, and it's set in 1970s East Berlin and contemporary Israel flipping between the two.



+ Helen Mirren


----------



## Hollis (May 1, 2021)

Just finished 6 episodes of 'High Score' - Netflix documentary on video games up to the late 90s.. I'm not a gamer, and found it interesting..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Patience.


How long do I have to wait? I'm into series 2 ep 11 and it's full on soap opera TV


----------



## hegley (May 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How long do I have to wait? I'm into series 2 ep 11 and it's full on soap opera TV


Stick with it for Season 4 alone - definitely no soap opera.


----------



## LDC (May 3, 2021)

Watched the first episode of Dark Earth Rising slightly randomly as I've not heard anything about it and it just caught my eye.

Really excellent, look forward to the rest of it. Both lead female characters are just brilliant, as it John Goodman.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 3, 2021)

hegley said:


> Stick with it for Season 4 alone - definitely no soap opera.


Jesus, that's quite a long warming up period. I don't want to knock cell block H, but I was expecting something a little more gritty and cerebral .


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 3, 2021)

Sisyphus, Korean scifi drama involving time travel shenanigans.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 3, 2021)

sojourner said:


> The Mitchells vs The Machines. Mark Kermode reviewed it and we fancied it. Ace animated film about growing up, leaving home, oddball families, love and machines. Funny, heartwarming, leaves a good taste in the mouth.



I thought it was brilliant - went in knowing stuff all about it and it was so, so creative - and laugh out loud funny in a bunch of places. Yeah, little schmaltzy for a couple of minutes here and there, utterly outweighed by every other part of it. Strongly recommend!!


----------



## Chz (May 3, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I thought it was brilliant - went in knowing stuff all about it and it was so, so creative - and laugh out loud funny in a bunch of places. Yeah, little schmaltzy for a couple of minutes here and there, utterly outweighed by every other part of it. Strongly recommend!!


The 10 year-old is still cackling about "Dog, Pig, Loaf of Bread" a day later.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 3, 2021)

Chz said:


> The 10 year-old is still cackling about "Dog, Pig, Loaf of Bread" a day later.



As am I!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 3, 2021)

Watching now. My daughter is loving it. Wife too I think.
Do are movie companies like Sony losing money not putting these in cinemas anymore? . . . and with zero advertising so nobody knows it's even coming out, or is a new big budget blockbuster (this is Sony spiderverse quality).


----------



## sparkybird (May 3, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Just finished 6 episodes of 'High Score' - Netflix documentary on video games up to the late 90s.. I'm not a gamer, and found it interesting..


Thanks Hollis for this recommendation. I needed something non police drama. This is about as far away as you can get! I'm not a video gamer but it's fascinating. And the haircuts 🤣
Highly recommend


----------



## smmudge (May 3, 2021)

Watched Rocketman yesterday. Didn't think much of Elton John before we watched it, think a bit less of him now tbh.


----------



## T & P (May 3, 2021)

sojourner said:


> The Mitchells vs The Machines. Mark Kermode reviewed it and we fancied it. Ace animated film about growing up, leaving home, oddball families, love and machines. Funny, heartwarming, leaves a good taste in the mouth.


I nearly quit it early on because I found the cutaway gags using real world imagery, and in particular the emojis, cat filters etc they saw fit to add on extremely annoying and shit.

I am glad I didn’t because it is actually a great film. I went from ‘I’ll sit it through because the OH is watching it’ to ‘Wow, that was very enjoyable’ by the end.

I really do hope the fucking emojis don’t catch on in kiddies animation fins though- fucking awful and shit.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 3, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Just finished 6 episodes of 'High Score' - Netflix documentary on video games up to the late 90s.. I'm not a gamer, and found it interesting..



Half way through the first episode and it's pretty good thanks! Maybe it gets to it but how did those people making the enhanced games not get done?

Edit: Okay the very next scene answered this.


----------



## spanglechick (May 4, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Watched Rocketman yesterday. Didn't think much of Elton John before we watched it, think a bit less of him now tbh.


I watched it today.  I thought it was moving and creative.  Elton John may well be a bit of a cunt, but it was a better film than Bohemian Rhapsody and Taron Edgerton was fab.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Jesus, that's quite a long warming up period. I don't want to knock cell block H, but I was expecting something a little more gritty and cerebral .



It's never going to be Oz. But if you hate it that much, maybe it's not for you.


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I watched it today.  I thought it was moving and creative.  Elton John may well be a bit of a cunt, but it was a better film than Bohemian Rhapsody and Taron Edgerton was fab.



We're watching it a bit at a time (not because of the film, but because of life schedules it is sometimes difficult to sit down and watch a whole film together in one go!)  Enjoying it so far, hasn't improved my opinion of Elton John any, but it's a good film, it doesn't seem that he is particularly supposed to come across as a sympathetic character and it works to make good viewing anyway.

Taron Edgerton is always fab, did you see him as Eddie the Eagle?  That is another great film  (Haven't seen it on Netflix mind you) and I liked the silliness of the Kingsman films too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's never going to be Oz. But if you hate it that much, maybe it's not for you.


I didn't like Oz. I preferred cell block H (and this)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> Taron Edgerton is always fab, did you see him as Eddie the Eagle?  That is another great film  (Haven't seen it on Netflix mind you) and I liked the silliness of the Kingsman films too.


Oh no, is he the Eddie the eagle guy? I liked that (and him in that), I haven't seen the rocket Man yet but a friend on Facebook who was an extra says he was an massive tosser (off set, but did a good turn for the camera).


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no, is he the Eddie the eagle guy? I liked that (and him in that), I haven't seen the rocket Man yet but a friend on Facebook who was an extra says he was an massive tosser (off set, but did a good turn for the camera).


Ah, lots of actors are tossers apparently, it's probably easier to list the nice ones than the fuckwits   Sorry to hear that, but never that surprised by it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> I nearly quit it early on because I found the cutaway gags using real world imagery, and in particular the emojis, cat filters etc they saw fit to add on extremely annoying and shit.
> 
> I am glad I didn’t because it is actually a great film. I went from ‘I’ll sit it through because the OH is watching it’ to ‘Wow, that was very enjoyable’ by the end.
> 
> I really do hope the fucking emojis don’t catch on in kiddies animation fins though- fucking awful and shit.


I know what you mean. I think I might have even said out loud "one for the kids then" as my daughter was already cracking up. 
Visually stunning and stylish climax. 
I also liked the tron style soundtrack.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> Ah, lots of actors are tossers apparently, it's probably easier to list the nice ones than the fuckwits   Sorry to hear that, but never that surprised by it.


Having worked a lot in TV (not film) it may be a little to do with people just being busy? The list of celebs I've met and worked with that are 'lovely' is very very short, but only about as along as the utter shit list. Most are just people, and you can't expect them all to be a delight all the time to everyone. Hard to say without being there, but maybe there is some extra set stress that ruffles them up a bit. 
Aren't most people wankers anyway?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2021)

Epona said:


> Ah, lots of actors are tossers apparently, it's probably easier to list the nice ones than the fuckwits   Sorry to hear that, but never that surprised by it.


Having worked a lot in TV (not film) it may be a little to do with people just being busy? The list of celebs I've met and worked with that are 'lovely' is very very short, but only about as along as the utter shit list. Most are just people, and you can't expect them all to be a delight all the time to everyone. Hard to say without being there, but maybe there is some extra set stress that ruffles them up a bit. 
Aren't most people wankers anyway?


----------



## Epona (May 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Having worked a lot in TV (not film) it may be a little to do with people just being busy? The list of celebs I've met and worked with that are 'lovely' is very very short, but only about as along as the utter shit list. Most are just people, and you can't expect them all to be a delight all the time to everyone. Hard to say without being there, but maybe there is some extra set stress that ruffles them up a bit.
> Aren't most people wankers anyway?


Oh aye, I can't disagree with that, I am not an actor but I am a miserable old cunt especially when people I don't know are trying to talk to me, I'm certainly not all sunshine and smiles.  I don't expect it from anyone else.  But also it wasn't me who posted anything negative about anyone, I just replied to it with a comment.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2021)

smmudge said:


> Watched Rocketman yesterday. Didn't think much of Elton John before we watched it, think a bit less of him now tbh.


I did not finish it.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I did not finish it.


I wonder if Elton has?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2021)

Watching the Stowaway. 
Stowaway (by mistake) on board a  three man mars mission (how the hell??). Only enough oxygen for three (this later drops to two). Fab moral dilemma/drama/'what would you do?' time . . . . except no. Writer cop out time. The dodging of the moral element and the lack of investment in any of the characters utterly undermines the intended gut punch of the ending (which ends up just flatlining). 
Obviously a low budget, no set affair, they waste their money on the shit spacewalk when they should have spent it on better writers. 

Such a brilliant set up for what could have been an amazing film. I'm so pissed off.


----------



## spanglechick (May 4, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> I wonder if Elton has?


I imagine so.  His husband co-produced it and he exec produced.  
My main thing with Egerton is that he did all the vocals.  Which is quite a feat.  Must’ve been galling that Rami Malek got best actor for his Freddie Mercury teeth, and he was empty handed the following year.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 4, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I imagine so.  His husband co-produced it and he exec produced.
> My main thing with Egerton is that he did all the vocals.  Which is quite a feat.  Must’ve been galling that Rami Malek got best actor for his Freddie Mercury teeth, and he was empty handed the following year.


Please excuse my poor attempt at humour.


----------



## Epona (May 5, 2021)

This morning I watched Shirley, a fictionalised film (based on a novel of the same name) based around a period of gothic/horror author Shirley Jackson's life.  Elisabeth Moss is in the title role.

Quite enjoyed it, worth a go.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> I nearly quit it early on because I found the cutaway gags using real world imagery, and in particular the emojis, cat filters etc they saw fit to add on extremely annoying and shit.
> 
> I am glad I didn’t because it is actually a great film. I went from ‘I’ll sit it through because the OH is watching it’ to ‘Wow, that was very enjoyable’ by the end.
> 
> I really do hope the fucking emojis don’t catch on in kiddies animation fins though- fucking awful and shit.


I liked all that 😀


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

Oh the other thing I watched recently is Things Heard & Seen which is a fairly bog standard ghostie haunted house thing but done quite well I thought.  Certainly if you like that sort of film (and I do) then go for it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching the Stowaway.
> Stowaway (by mistake) on board a  three man mars mission (how the hell??). Only enough oxygen for three (this later drops to two). Fab moral dilemma/drama/'what would you do?' time . . . . except no. Writer cop out time. The dodging of the moral element and the lack of investment in any of the characters utterly undermines the intended gut punch of the ending (which ends up just flatlining).
> Obviously a low budget, no set affair, they waste their money on the shit spacewalk when they should have spent it on better writers.
> 
> Such a brilliant set up for what could have been an amazing film. I'm so pissed off.


I fell asleep about halfway through. Toni Colette is great. I was very bothered from the start that Anna Kendrick seemed to be wearing lipstick on a rocket launch.

The actual launch scene seemed very good from real life accounts I've read but then as I said...I fell asleep.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I fell asleep about halfway through. Toni Colette is great. I was very bothered from the start that Anna Kendrick seemed to be wearing lipstick on a rocket launch.
> 
> The actual launch scene seemed very good from real life accounts I've read but then as I said...I fell asleep.


You missed nothing, that was probably the best bit. It really wasn't executed very well at all. The small set could have been used to set a unique visual style/feel/mood, and along with the interesting moral aspect it could have been a really interesting flick. . . but it was filmed ultra vanilla, as boring as it gets, no character development, and no emotional investment. 

Incredibly frustrating because it really was a neat idea that could have had a touch of 'Moon' about it.


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I fell asleep about halfway through. Toni Colette is great. I was very bothered from the start that Anna Kendrick seemed to be wearing lipstick on a rocket launch.
> 
> The actual launch scene seemed very good from real life accounts I've read but then as I said...I fell asleep.



Anna Kendrick may well be a lovely person, but I don't think she is a great choice for every role, I personally find her a bit annoying, and I didn't particularly like her in Stowaway.  Toni Colette can do no wrong however, I love her in most things.  (This is just my personal opinion).

I found the film problematic on many levels - I thought the fact that even most of the way through the film when the botanist's (David) experiments had been wrecked to turn the algae into oxygen production/CO2 removal and he literally had nothing else to do at that point, that it was still the accidental stowaway engineer's life (Michael) that was on the line right up until the last part of the film - that seemed very class oriented to me (not necessarily traditional class divisions, but people who have trained for it vs the newcomer - but even when the trained people had no more role on the ship, some of them still wanted Michael to be the one to give up his life.)  David was particularly obnoxious I felt, but none of the characters came across as really likeable. I liked the ending.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Anna Kendrick may well be a lovely person, but I don't think she is a great choice for every role, I personally find her a bit annoying, and I didn't particularly like her in Stowaway.  Toni Colette can do no wrong however, I love her in most things.  (This is just my personal opinion).
> 
> I found the film problematic on many levels - I thought the fact that even most of the way through the film when the botanist's (David) experiments had been wrecked to turn the algae into oxygen production/CO2 removal and he literally had nothing else to do at that point, that it was still the accidental stowaway engineer's life (Michael) that was on the line right up until the last part of the film - that seemed very class oriented to me (not necessarily traditional class divisions, but people who have trained for it vs the newcomer - but even when the trained people had no more role on the ship, some of them still wanted Michael to be the one to give up his life.)  David was particularly obnoxious I felt, but none of the characters came across as really likeable. I liked the ending.


Agree about Toni Colette. She's just great.
I haven't seen much with Anna Kendrick and suspect she usually makes the kind of films I wouldn't watch anyway. The fact that she was wearing lipstick on the launch underlined that and also signalled to me that the film might be a bunch of arse. Funny how something so small can do that.


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Agree about Toni Colette. She's just great.
> I haven't seen much with Anna Kendrick and suspect she usually makes the kind of films I wouldn't watch anyway. The fact that she was wearing lipstick on the launch underlined that and also signalled to me that the film might be a bunch of arse. Funny how something so small can do that.



I was thinking this the other day about female roles where they aren't appearing to be wearing any makeup (which probably means that both female and male actors are wearing makeup on set but that it makes them both look natural on screen - everyone on film or in a play generally wears makeup, sometimes very thick, under harsh screen/stage lighting which would otherwise wash out your appearance, both male and female, the difference is whether it makes someone look under harsh set lights and on camera like they are wearing makeup or looking natural)

I am always very pleased to see a more natural look (even if that takes a few coats under stage lighting to achieve).


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> I was thinking this the other day about female roles where they aren't appearing to be wearing any makeup (which probably means that both female and male actors are wearing makeup on set but that it makes them both look natural on screen - everyone on film or in a play generally wears makeup, sometimes very thick, under harsh screen/stage lighting which would otherwise wash out your appearance, both male and female, the difference is whether it makes someone look under harsh set lights and on camera like they are wearing makeup or looking natural)
> 
> I am always very pleased to see a more natural look (even if that takes a few coats under stage lighting to achieve).


I mean yes I appreciate that everyone in the film will be wearing make up because they all have make up. What irked me was the quite obvious lipstick that I'm pretty sure someone being blasted into space would not be wearing.


----------



## Epona (May 6, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I mean yes I appreciate that everyone in the film will be wearing make up because they all have make up. What irked me was the quite obvious lipstick that I'm pretty sure someone being blasted into space would not be wearing.



Yeah I was agreeing that I like when female characters in films have a natural look, especially when they are going into space or similar  I was just being a bit pedantic which is something I do but I mean no harm.


----------



## Chz (May 6, 2021)

Series 2 of Love, Death & Robots drops May 14.


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2021)

Chz said:


> Series 2 of Love, Death & Robots drops May 14.



Oooh, this is most excellent news. The first series was on the whole fucking great


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2021)

The end of this month is looking good. New seasons of Ragnarok and Lucifer confirmed for the 27th & 28th respectively


----------



## MrCurry (May 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching the Stowaway.
> Stowaway (by mistake) on board a  three man mars mission (how the hell??). Only enough oxygen for three (this later drops to two). Fab moral dilemma/drama/'what would you do?' time . . . . except no. Writer cop out time. The dodging of the moral element and the lack of investment in any of the characters utterly undermines the intended gut punch of the ending (which ends up just flatlining).
> Obviously a low budget, no set affair, they waste their money on the shit spacewalk when they should have spent it on better writers.
> 
> Such a brilliant set up for what could have been an amazing film. I'm so pissed off.



Agreed. Another really disappointing sic-fi on Netflix. Total waste of time really. I don’t know why they don’t seem to be able to do sci fi when they’re so good at other genres.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 7, 2021)

Finished Kingdom. The first series was good but the second was fantastic. I was slightly disappointed at the end by the unnecessary and clunky set up for  the next series. It would have been better to leave it as a stand alone series


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Agreed. Another really disappointing sic-fi on Netflix. Total waste of time really. I don’t know why they don’t seem to be able to do sci fi when they’re so good at other genres.


The weird thing is, in general the basic ideas sound good, but yes, all of them fail on script, filming, casting and acting. I genuinely think I could do better. 
Maybe the point is that they just need everyone to give it one quick look, one short series, then move onto the next. doesn't have to actually be good. 

It's a bit like the regime at ITV when I worked there. What is costing money? staff? TV shows? Get rid of them. What makes money? adverts? get a huge department to try and get companies to pay for adverts. . . . adverts between what? . . . .oh. whoops.


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2021)

Space exploration would be more interesting to me if there was the likelihood of wearing bold lipstick.  Everything is so dull and Spartan.


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2021)

Starting Netflix’s brand new big profile series, Jupiter’s Legacy. Superhero miniseries.

Decisively lukewarm and mixed reviews so not  holding my breath. The consensus seems to be that it not a bad series per se but too slow paced to be good.


----------



## Epona (May 8, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Space exploration would be more interesting to me if there was the likelihood of wearing bold lipstick.  Everything is so dull and Spartan.



See I reckon there's at least 2 strains of film that sci-fi can be divided into, in general terms - there's the slow ponderous thoughtful often moral dilemma space is empty and quiet type thing (similar atmosphere to modern zombie/post apocalyptic solo/small group survival films in a way), and then there's the explosions and laser gun fights and planets exploding type stuff (with or without lipstick! - the space Western or space adventure type stuff)- I have to say that I am mostly in the latter camp.

EDIT: By which I mean I am getting a little bored of the "small group of astronauts in slow survival/psychological thriller" type of near-future space exploration sci-fi films that seem to be the current fashion.  There are some standouts from this btw, The Martian falls mostly within this category IMO and is a bloody excellent film.  I also liked Gravity.  But most of the others end up being somewhat disappointing or just downright boring.  (Also an early forerunner, Silent Running, is excellent).  These space isolation films don't always have some sort of point to make either or are necessarily somehow superior to explosions and gunfights - Passengers is genuinely fucking problematic stalker shit that made my skin crawl but it's all handwaved away, they fell in love at the end so it was all worth it - I mean seriously?


----------



## Chz (May 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Starting Netflix’s brand new big profile series, Jupiter’s Legacy. Superhero miniseries.
> 
> Decisively lukewarm and mixed reviews so not  holding my breath. The consensus seems to be that it not a bad series per se but too slow paced to be good.


I'd agree with the many reviews that basically state it's too ludicrous to take itself as seriously as it does.


----------



## T & P (May 8, 2021)

Chz said:


> I'd agree with the many reviews that basically state it's too ludicrous to take itself as seriously as it does.


FWIW I don’t have a problem with the pace so far. Plenty of other issues with it though.

The very concept of a god-fearing christian superhero saying grace before every meal or telling off people for the mildest of swearwords just irks me so. But not as much as him disowning  his son for killing a supervillain in an unavoidable life or death situation.


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2021)

Not the kind of thing we'd usually watch, but it had John Malkovich and Antonio Banderas in it, so thought it might be worth a watch, and it was - Bullet Head. Enjoyed it, once I'd climbed off the top of the couch!

Not a fan of Elton John really, but again - Rocketman was engaging.  Loved some of the choreography, very impressive.


----------



## Sunray (May 10, 2021)

Chz said:


> Series 2 of Love, Death & Robots drops May 14.




Brillant! I loved the 1st, esp the robot tourists.

I have been watching Locke and Key, thought it'd be terrible but actually its decent.
Monkey on the other hand is pretty terrible, it's funny once or twice an episode, will see if it improves. Out of curiosity, I downloaded the entire original series, which took about 7 weeks to torrent.  I'm unsure if it's better or worse.

I was looking for this Korean Zombie thing I started watching but it appears to have disappeared. 
Started off with this lone zombie walking up to a battalion of troops with a monologue and getting shot millions of times.   Could have sworn it was on Netflix.  At the time, I was enthused by Alice in Borderland so started watching more Korean stuff. Wasn't in the mood for the zombie thing at the time, thought I'd give it another try.
Does anyone remember what it was called?


----------



## magneze (May 10, 2021)

Kingdom?


----------



## Chz (May 11, 2021)

I've been watching Fullmetal Alchemist:Brotherhood. I think, compared to the original, the plot moves along a lot better. But there are still things that the original is better at. I think FMA and Brotherhood are different, but one isn't better than the other. 

And then, because I have a 10 year old, I looked at parent reviews... What the fuck? I'm very lenient, but the people who say "okay for 9+" are either psychopaths or they missed the episodes about what happened to their mother. Because that's just grim.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 12, 2021)

magneze said:


> Kingdom?



It's still on there


----------



## rubbershoes (May 12, 2021)

Saudi film Wadjda is on now. 

The story about a girl wanting a bike is fine, but the really interesting bit for me was seeing about real Saudi life.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> Starting Netflix’s brand new big profile series, Jupiter’s Legacy. Superhero miniseries.
> 
> Decisively lukewarm and mixed reviews so not  holding my breath. The consensus seems to be that it not a bad series per se but too slow paced to be good.


Been laid up in bed watching this. 
It could certainly be a lot better. The pacing is a little too slow, and a lot of dialogue is disgracefuly poor. The parts that grate the most for me are those with the young druggy drunk girl. She can't act for shit, and is unbearable to watch. It doesn't help that her part is written so badly, but I'm sure a decent actor could have salvaged something.   
There are also loads of cheap ass mistakes and badly or boringly chosen shots (despite decent lighting). I also just watched a sex scene where the bloke and the girl are fully trousered when apparently a fabulous superhero orgasm occurs. Lady puts on a skimpy top over her already bra clad body but then whips it off to reveal - her bra - for another round of sex with clothes on. . . . Now I am not against this scene because I didn't see naked people, but why choose to do it this way? Do it under sheets, from behind, after the event, or at the very least don't show that they are both in trousers and skirt. Really anything would have been better . . . anything. It is just an example of some of the weirdly low production values (of the people filming) in an actual high(ish) end production. Some very rough edges. 

That said, I still seem to be watching. Maybe because I am laid up in bed post op. That's my excuse.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 12, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I was looking for this Korean Zombie thing I started watching but it appears to have disappeared.
> Started off with this lone zombie walking up to a battalion of troops with a monologue and getting shot millions of times.   Could have sworn it was on Netflix.  At the time, I was enthused by Alice in Borderland so started watching more Korean stuff. Wasn't in the mood for the zombie thing at the time, thought I'd give it another try.
> Does anyone remember what it was called?


Alive?


----------



## crossthebreeze (May 12, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I was looking for this Korean Zombie thing I started watching but it appears to have disappeared.
> Started off with this lone zombie walking up to a battalion of troops with a monologue and getting shot millions of times.   Could have sworn it was on Netflix.  At the time, I was enthused by Alice in Borderland so started watching more Korean stuff. Wasn't in the mood for the zombie thing at the time, thought I'd give it another try.
> Does anyone remember what it was called?


Sweet Home. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sunray (May 12, 2021)

crossthebreeze said:


> Sweet Home. I really enjoyed it.



Thats it! 
Thanks


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2021)

For anyone interested in clever sci-fi thrillers, or just entertaining films in general, a solid two thumbs up recommendation for *Oxygen.*

Whereas I don’t claim it to be super amazing, it is a very decent and enjoyable entertainment vehicle, well written, and much better than I’d expected. If you don’t want take my word for it take that of the 96% Rotten Tomatoes rating.

So long as your expectations are to watch a decent, engaging and entertaining sci-fi film, you will not be disappointed unless you’re a po-faced cunt.

ETA: the direction the story takes is anything but predictable, and where you think it’s all going a third in is a million miles away from where it actually goes.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> For anyone interested in clever sci-fi thrillers, or just entertaining films in general, a solid two thumbs up recommendation for *Oxygen.*
> 
> Whereas I don’t claim it to be super amazing, it is a very decent and enjoyable entertainment vehicle, well written, and much better than I’d expected. If you don’t want take my word for it take that of the 96% Rotten Tomatoes rating.
> 
> So long as your expectations are to watch a decent, engaging and entertaining sci-fi film, you will not be disappointed unless you’re a po-faced cunt.



I was put off it because from the trailer it looks very claustrophobic/suffocatey, which I find quite stressful


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2021)

Epona said:


> I was put off it because from the trailer it looks very claustrophobic/suffocatey, which I find quite stressful


I nearly said it’s not a film suitable for those with claustrophobia. But FWIW the focus switches from trying to get out of where the main character is to a detecting mystery story. Whereas I can’t pretend to say it will be bearable, it does lighten up on the claustrophobia aspect so might be worth a go.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2021)

T & P said:


> I nearly said it’s not a film suitable for those with claustrophobia. But FWIW the focus switches from trying to get out of where the main character is to a detecting mystery story. Whereas I can’t pretend to say it will be bearable, it does lighten up on the claustrophobia aspect so might be worth a go.



Thanks, that's useful info!  I can cope if it's not the sole focus iykwim.


----------



## passenger (May 12, 2021)

*Rent a pal*, not got great reviews, but for once overlooked them and found
a hidden little gem.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 13, 2021)

Peanut butter falcon. Bit meh i thought. Looks good. But underwritten, especially the women from the care home. Bit patronising and the story becomes increasingly unconvincing. I counted about 8 different "charachter" old folk who happily help out the protagonists just cos.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> For anyone interested in clever sci-fi thrillers, or just entertaining films in general, a solid two thumbs up recommendation for *Oxygen.*
> 
> So long as your expectations are to watch a decent, engaging and entertaining sci-fi film, you will not be disappointed unless you’re a po-faced cunt.


I've put it on my list but am slightly nervous that I am a po-faced cunt. 
I am a sicker for an unexpected plot though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> Anna Kendrick may well be a lovely person, but I don't think she is a great choice for every role, I personally find her a bit annoying, and I didn't particularly like her in Stowaway.  Toni Colette can do no wrong however, I love her in most things.  (This is just my personal opinion).
> 
> I found the film problematic on many levels - I thought the fact that even most of the way through the film when the botanist's (David) experiments had been wrecked to turn the algae into oxygen production/CO2 removal and he literally had nothing else to do at that point, that it was still the accidental stowaway *engineer*'s life (Michael) that was on the line right up until the last part of the film - that seemed very class oriented to me (not necessarily traditional class divisions, but people who have trained for it vs the newcomer - but even when the trained people had no more role on the ship, some of them still wanted Michael to be the one to give up his life.)  David was particularly obnoxious I felt, but none of the characters came across as really likeable. I liked the ending.


What bugged me was how the crew didn't really involve the actual engineer in trying to solve the problem, it was the captain, a botanist and a medic who were trying to solve an engineering problem. So I felt like the stowaway was treated like a spare part, when he could've been more of a useful character.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Agreed. Another really disappointing sic-fi on Netflix. Total waste of time really. I don’t know why they don’t seem to be able to do sci fi when they’re so good at other genres.


Budget? I mean, sci fi films are usually quite epic productions.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Budget? I mean, sci fi films are usually quite epic productions.


They don't have to be. . . . and something like stowaway for instance didn't need a big budget it needed bigger ideas to fit a small space. 
Most netflix flops are not due to money, they are just poor, scripts with a handsome cast in place of properly developed characters and ideas.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> What bugged me was how the crew didn't really involve the actual engineer in trying to solve the problem, it was the captain, a botanist and a medic who were trying to solve an engineering problem. So I felt like the stowaway was treated like a spare part, when he could've been more of a useful character.



Yes, at one point the botanist was complaining that all his experiments had been ruined and that was all his work gone - and yet they are still trying to figure out whether they can save Michael's life... er, hello, I think there is someone more expendable on board.  I felt like ultimately it was a class thing, but almost in a subconscious way (as in I didn't feel it was deliberate by the film maker).


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yes, at one point the botanist was complaining that all his experiments had been ruined and that was all his work gone - and yet they are still trying to figure out whether they can save Michael's life... er, hello, I think there is someone more expendable on board.  I felt like ultimately it was a class thing, but almost in a subconscious way (as in I didn't feel it was deliberate by the film maker).


Maybe a class thing. But I got the feeling that Michael was more of a plot device for the other characters than a fully-formed character in his own right, which he could, and arguably should, have been.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yes, at one point the botanist was complaining that all his experiments had been ruined and that was all his work gone - and yet they are still trying to figure out whether they can save Michael's life... er, hello, I think there is someone more expendable on board.  I felt like ultimately it was a class thing, but almost in a subconscious way (as in I didn't feel it was deliberate by the film maker).


Maybe a class thing. But I got the feeling that Michael was more of a plot device for the other characters than a fully-formed character in his own right, which he could, and arguably should, have been.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

Duplicate post.


----------



## harpo (May 13, 2021)

Anti Life.  Possibly the worst film ever made.


----------



## wiskey (May 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Been laid up in bed watching this.
> It could certainly be a lot better. The pacing is a little too slow, and a lot of dialogue is disgracefuly poor. The parts that grate the most for me are those with the young druggy drunk girl. She can't act for shit, and is unbearable to watch. It doesn't help that her part is written so badly, but I'm sure a decent actor could have salvaged something.
> There are also loads of cheap ass mistakes and badly or boringly chosen shots (despite decent lighting). I also just watched a sex scene where the bloke and the girl are fully trousered when apparently a fabulous superhero orgasm occurs. Lady puts on a skimpy top over her already bra clad body but then whips it off to reveal - her bra - for another round of sex with clothes on. . . . Now I am not against this scene because I didn't see naked people, but why choose to do it this way? Do it under sheets, from behind, after the event, or at the very least don't show that they are both in trousers and skirt. Really anything would have been better . . . anything. It is just an example of some of the weirdly low production values (of the people filming) in an actual high(ish) end production. Some very rough edges.
> 
> That said, I still seem to be watching. Maybe because I am laid up in bed post op. That's my excuse.



I can only presume Netflix had an algorithm error in suggesting this to me, but in a moment of open mindedness (superheroes really aren't my thing) I thought I'd watch it, and have persevered to the end. It's just so daft, and American - you must obey your dad all the time Because I Said So, you must obey the Code (? religion) Because I Said So ... It's just rubbish, I dislike the characters mostly, the plot is baffling and the acting poor. 

Superhero movies really aren't my thing.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

parts unknown with anthoney bourdain


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2021)

I'm looking forward to High on the Hog which is coming on 26 May - documentary and cookery show looking at the African origins of American food and tracing the history - salivating just watching the trailer for it, should be interesting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

wiskey said:


> I can only presume Netflix had an algorithm error in suggesting this to me, but in a moment of open mindedness (superheroes really aren't my thing) I thought I'd watch it, and have persevered to the end. It's just so daft, and American - you must obey your dad all the time Because I Said So, you must obey the Code (? religion) Because I Said So ... It's just rubbish, I dislike the characters mostly, the plot is baffling and the acting poor.
> 
> Superhero movies really aren't my thing.


I assumed the obeying your dad, religion and the code thing was just some daft flaw within the main character rather than the series. . But I'm only half way through. Good point about everyone being completely dislikeable. Kind of makes the ones that are supposed to be dislikeable . . . Well, not really work.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Maybe a class thing. But I got the feeling that Michael was more of a plot device for the other characters than a fully-formed character in his own right, which he could, and arguably should, have been.


Yes yes and yes. . . And this discussion, and these ideas are what the film should have been. It could have been amazing!


----------



## pbsmooth (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> parts unknown with anthoney bourdain



some great episodes. a real ability to transport you to a place, a community and of course to the experience of their food. the Lagos episode is brilliant, so much more than just a few good food spots.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> some great episodes. a real ability to transport you to a place, a community and of course to the experience of their food. the Lagos episode is brilliant, so much more than just a few good food spots.


yes and he's incredibly likable. sad what happened to him. i think i can see though trouble in him


----------



## Chz (May 13, 2021)

crojoe said:


> some great episodes. a real ability to transport you to a place, a community and of course to the experience of their food. the Lagos episode is brilliant, so much more than just a few good food spots.


I enjoyed the older series (A Cook's Tour) more, as it seemed a bit more spontaneous. But Parts Unknown is still damned fine tv. He's definitely more... tired? in the later series.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> I nearly said it’s not a film suitable for those with claustrophobia. But FWIW the focus switches from trying to get out of where the main character is to a detecting mystery story. Whereas I can’t pretend to say it will be bearable, it does lighten up on the claustrophobia aspect so might be worth a go.



Thanks again for this, I just watched it (Oxygen) - as you say, there is a very suffocatey bit at the beginning, but the focus shifts off that.

Despite me saying not long ago on this thread that I was tired of small group/solo space survival scenarios, this one joins the list of ones I like - I did enjoy it even if the overall premise was a little predictable and I'd spotted the probable solution before it occurred to the main character  - but I did think it was enjoyable and entertaining and well paced, kept my interest throughout.

In terms of my customary "English Dub" review for those who struggle with subtitles only, this one gets good marks - the VO for the main character is really very good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> Starting Netflix’s brand new big profile series, Jupiter’s Legacy. Superhero miniseries.
> 
> Decisively lukewarm and mixed reviews so not  holding my breath. The consensus seems to be that it not a bad series per se but too slow paced to be good.



Right. I've just watched the second to last episode. I've been on meds through the rest (which is going to be my excuse). This is  'The i-Land' level of comically shit Netflix programming (albeit with a decent look and budget). No offence to 12 year olds, but it's like it's been written by a 12 year old and what they might imagine being various types of grown up might be like. Obvs I'm going to watch the last one at some point, but it would have to pull something quite seriously incredible out of the bag to make this all worth while.

It's not too slow paced to be good, (it's too shit to be good) but there is not enough between the opening double backstar mystery and the end to keep that interest going. Two blackstars? This one much stronger than the original? Why? Oh well, let's just forget about it. . . . five episodes later. . . . "We need to find out now, before it's too late!!" 

 Can't imagine it will ever return. 

Anyway,  I have somehow codeined and morphined my way through it and now I only have one 30 minute episode to go. . . I just wish I had watched it with my daughter so that we could have pointed and laughed at it together.


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Right. I've just watched the second to last episode. I've been on meds through the rest (which is going to be my excuse). This is  'The i-Land' level of comically shit Netflix programming (albeit with a decent look and budget). No offence to 12 year olds, but it's like it's been written by a 12 year old and what they might imagine being various types of grown up might be like. Obvs I'm going to watch the last one at some point, but it would have to pull something quite seriously incredible out of the bag to make this all worth while.
> 
> It's not too slow paced to be good, (it's too shit to be good) but there is not enough between the opening double backstar mystery and the end to keep that interest going. Two blackstars? This one much stronger than the original? Why? Oh well, let's just forget about it. . . . five episodes later. . . . "We need to find out now, before it's too late!!"
> 
> ...


Yeah, pretty much agree. And as already mentioned by others, the whole Christian & ‘obey your father’ undertones were just insufferable.

Well, I now await your report on Oxygen, and hope you will pass the Po-faced Cunt Test


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yeah, pretty much agree. And as already mentioned by others, the whole Christian & ‘obey your father’ undertones were just insufferable.



Arrrrh. Just watched the last one. Utter utter utter shit. They gave soooo much money to such bad writers. What an utter mess.
No development. Just people saying EXACTLY the same thing over and over again to 'define' their character. At first I really thought all the cheesy stuff was a part of who the characters were, maybe in the same way that they first appeared in 'The Boys'. No. "The code, the code, the code". Handy that they could easily beat the original black star without killing him, but the clone killed two of them and looked like he could destroy them all (and the whole world) no problem and had to be killed.
So many plot holes all over the place, too many to mention.
How does this shite get made?

I'll try oxygen tonight (still laid up in bed). It had better be good, I'm going to hold you responsible.


----------



## ash (May 13, 2021)

I'll try oxygen tonight (still laid up in bed). It had better be good, I'm going to hold you responsible.
[/QUOTE]

You don’t sound too well mate -Covid?


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2021)

ash said:


> I'll try oxygen tonight (still laid up in bed). It had better be good, I'm going to hold you responsible.



You don’t sound too well mate -Covid?
[/QUOTE]
_insert face of Fry fom Futurama here_
Not sure if making a joke or genuine concern.

If the latter, be reassured he’s talking about a film called Oxygen, rather than AS needing to take oxygen


----------



## wiskey (May 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Obvs I'm going to watch the last one at some point, but it would have to pull something quite seriously incredible out of the bag to make this all worth while.


It doesn't imo.

I enjoyed the Irregulars - not renewed by Netflix, and even Shadow and Bone or whatever it's called was better than Jupiter's Legacy.

ETA: ah, you got to the end.



> Handy that they could easily beat the original black star without killing him, but the clone killed two of them and looked like he could destroy them all (and the whole world) no problem and had to be killed.



...  ... I was supposed to take notice of that? I'm not even sure who Blackstar was let alone that there were two and they were different!

Ps - feel better soon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2021)

wiskey said:


> It doesn't imo.
> 
> I enjoyed the Irregulars - not renewed by Netflix, and even Shadow and Bone or whatever it's called was better than Jupiter's Legacy.
> 
> ...


Really? That seemed to be the only actual  plot point of the modern day storyline.
I honestly thought at first the different stories would reveal something interesting like two timelines, or a non superhero offset universe. . . . no, it's all exactly what it was from the start. They all go somewhere and get superhero powers . . . no other explanation. Nothing else whatsoever is revealed during the seven episode story of the journey that we didn't know already. All the 'bad kids' side plot, nothing progresses beyond episode 2 (maybe 3) we have learnt all about their characters immediately. Another hilarious irritant of the 'model' one is that several times she shows her super speed by 'super speeding' literally two meters and stopping during confrontations. Not for a leap or to punch or push. Just goes from standing two meters away to standing two meters closer.

Anyway I'm 30 or so minutes into that oxygen thing and my daughter has finished drying her hair, so I am going to get back to it. I hope it's not just a 'source code' plot rip off.

Laters


----------



## T & P (May 13, 2021)

Handy reminder to those who, like me, bloody loved the anthology sci-fi animation series *Love, Death + Robots* that a second series drops off tomorrow Friday


----------



## krtek a houby (May 14, 2021)

3 eps into a Polish drama, _The Mir_e. 

Set in the grim early 80s, it's all very Scandi-style with period detail (Ladas etc) and lots of foreboding shots and moods.

So, without spoiling it, 2 journalists (one rookie, one veteran) are told to stay off a case and they don't. I think.

It's not bad, just disappointed with the roles for women in it. So far, we've got prostitutes, murder victims, suicide victims, grieving mothers, grieving widows and pregnant stay at home wives and a rude receptionist.

It's a bit negative and am wondering if this is deliberate. Anyway, will stay til the bitter end.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2021)

I watched Dance of the 41 (El Baile de los 41)  a couple of days ago and have in the intervening time been thinking best how to describe it.

It is a historical drama film centred around an elite gay (and by necessity secret) society in Mexico in the late 19th/early 20th Century, and the famous raid that gives the film its title, which saw 41 men arrested, beaten, and sent to prison in harsh conditions.

I sat fascinated throughout - it is an odd mix of a film in a way, there are some very raunchy orgy scenes early on and seems almost lighthearted at the start, but by the end it is very poignant and upsetting.

The film is told with its primary focus on the fabled and alleged 42nd member, politician and son-in-law of the President of Mexico at the time, with focus on his (heavily dramatised, since there is not much historical record to back up anything about his private life) relationships with both his male lover and the strained and increasingly problematic relationship with his wife.

My one main criticism is that I felt his wife Amada's character was poorly developed and she increasingly comes across as an unsympathetic and controlling individual, I do think she could have had a bit more personality beyond the tortured/torturing spiteful and jealous portrayal.

I do think though that it is a good film and well worth seeing, it depicts an important historical event which isn't much documented or dramatised, and I am glad that I watched it.  As a period drama it is wonderful in terms of sets, costuming etc, and there are some good performances, Alfonso Herrera (who you may also have seen on Netflix in Sense8) is excellent in the leading role.

Usual review from me on the English dubbing: - very good effort, not 100% perfect but pretty damn good, will not detract jarringly from your enjoyment if you cannot understand Spanish or manage with subtitles alone.


----------



## paul mckenna (May 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yes, at one point the botanist was complaining that all his experiments had been ruined and that was all his work gone - and yet they are still trying to figure out whether they can save Michael's life... er, hello, I think there is someone more expendable on board.  I felt like ultimately it was a class thing, but almost in a subconscious way (as in I didn't feel it was deliberate by the film maker).


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


>



At least I am trying to express my feelings about something by thinking about it and typing some words.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2021)

Already finished S2 of Love, Death + Robots. Happy to report that imo at least the overall quality is at least as good as S1. Sadly there are only eight instalments in this series, unless they’re planning to drop more later.

Only one ‘meh’ episode for me. A couple of them, superb. Look out for Snow in the Desert- great. My favourite of all has to be the shortest- the Christmas themed episode. Just brilliant. Don’t let your kids watch it though


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Already finished S2 of Love, Death + Robots. Happy to report that imo at least the overall quality is at least as good as S1. Sadly there are only eight instalments in this series, unless they’re planning to drop more later.
> 
> Only one ‘meh’ episode for me. A couple of them, superb. Look out for Snow in the Desert- great. My favourite of all has to be the shortest- the Christmas themed episode. Just brilliant. Don’t let your kids watch it though



Thanks to your recommendation I started watching S1 - the entire thing had sort of passed me by.

Very enjoyable!  CGI sex scenes are just weird and unnatural looking though, or is it just me?


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2021)

Epona said:


> Thanks to your recommendation I started watching S1 - the entire thing had sort of passed me by.
> 
> Very enjoyable!  CGI sex scenes are just weird and unnatural looking though, or is it just me?


The beauty of it is that each episode is by a different artist, with a different style and vision. Some of them are better than others but that’s part of the fun.

Of the S1 episodes, several still stick to mind. The one about the astronaut on. A space walk who finds herself in difficulty was fantastic


----------



## Chemical needs (May 15, 2021)

I really liked the farm defence one in S1, 'suits' i think it was called.


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> I really liked the farm defence one in S1, 'suits' i think it was called.



That's next up for me to watch when I have another session tomorrow


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 16, 2021)

Stateless. Based on true life events. Sad and quirky, six series season about refugees ( and others ) who find themselves in a camp in north Australia.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 17, 2021)

harpo said:


> Anti Life.  Possibly the worst film ever made.


I dunno, Hard Kill is also on Netflix, another Bruce-Willis-phones-it-in film. 

I think the laughable special effects in Anti Life push it into the so bad that it's good category, whereas Hard Kill was just sooo bad that it's bad.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 17, 2021)

Marriage Story is actually quite good.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 17, 2021)

crojoe said:


> some great episodes. a real ability to transport you to a place, a community and of course to the experience of their food. the Lagos episode is brilliant, so much more than just a few good food spots.


If you fancy cooking up some Nigerian food yourself, there's a 'cook along' online cookery class offered by Migrateful, a charity that works with refugees. The classes are £20, plus booking fee. And of course you have to buy the ingredients to cook at home too.

There's a Nigerian one coming up - Thu, 27 May 2021, 18:00 BST | Betty's cook-along dishes will be Jollof Rice, Nigerian Peanut Soup and Fried Plantain. - but they also have lots of cooks of other nationalities and different heritages cooking anything and everything from Syrian to Ecuadorian to Sri Lankan to Gambian, etc.



Join Betty in preparing a wonderful Nigerian meal for her new online cookery class! She is a wonderful teacher, chef and story-teller. She will share the secrets to traditional Nigerian dishes. This is your chance to learn a brand new cuisine, support an amazing cause, and eat great food!

The class will be conducted as an interactive virtual cook-along. The classes usually range from 1-2 hours long. The chef will lead the group step by step through the recipes; stopping frequently to answer questions, share anecdotes, and provide feedback on your dishes!

Before the class we will send you a list of ingredients, quantities and equipment so you can join ready to learn! We will also send you a reminder email 3 days before the class takes place that will include the Zoom link, titled "Your upcoming online Migrateful Class". You can also find the Zoom link on the Online Event Page, accessible through the link included in the Eventbrite reminder email. We will also include the zoom link in the Eventbrite Order Confirmation email.

Betty's cook-along dishes will be Jollof Rice, Nigerian Peanut Soup and Fried Plantain.

Equipment List

2 Large saucepan
Blender or food processor
2 Frying pan
Chopping board
Knife
Ingredients List

150g Basmati rice or long grained rice
200 grams of chicken thigh chopped into approx 16 pieces
1 tin plum tomatoes
1 small onion, chopped
1 ½ red scotch bonnet chilli (optional)
1 tsp tomato puree
4 ½ cubes vegetable or chicken stock
1 ½ tsp curry powder
3 bay leaves
½ tsp thyme
1 tbsp palm oil (optional)
200g smooth peanut butter
500ml water
1 smoked/fresh mackerel (or any other fish or chicken. For veggie option 300g of mushrooms)
2 yellow plantains
Vegetable oil
Salt to taste
Message from Betty: “My name is Betty. I was born in Nigeria. I came to London when I was 16. It wasn’t easy coming to a new country on my own, but I had to grow up fast. I don’t like to call myself a victim. I am a survivor. The thing I found most difficult when I first came to London was realising for the first time that I was different and that people looked at me differently here. I felt very alone. The first Christmas was the most lonely. I missed my family, especially my dad. I love to cook and I love to eat not just any food but good food. I feel alive when I see others enjoying my cooking. It is a form of therapy for me, I like to get my hands into something and cooking is the best way I can do that.

Nigerian cuisine has so many different dishes. We have lots of different tribes in Nigeria and different cultures and languages and so everyone has their own way of cooking. We celebrate every occasion with food – it’s a huge part of our culture. Cooking is something that Nigerian families always do together and recipes are passed on through generations. Sharing food with friends and family is really important to me and this is why I love Migrateful.

Joining Migrateful is one of the most rewarding things I have done for a long time. I never thought I could ever have the confidence to cook in front of other people that weren’t my family. It’s great to meet other chefs that are in a similar situation to me, also experiencing the difficulty of the immigration process. I can be myself in this group and I really appreciate it.”









						Online Cookery Classes | Virtual Cooking Workshops | Migrateful
					

Our online cookery classes allow you to join loved ones no matter where they are, learn authentic, delicious dishes and support refugees.




					www.migrateful.org


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 17, 2021)

Brightburn is surprisingly much better than expected.

A different take on the "Superman landing on earth as a baby destined to do good" story. The gruesome stuff is very gruesome which made it very watchable indeed (if you like that kind of thing).


----------



## harpo (May 17, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I dunno, Hard Kill is also on Netflix, another Bruce-Willis-phones-it-in film.
> 
> I think the laughable special effects in Anti Life push it into the so bad that it's good category, whereas Hard Kill was just sooo bad that it's bad.


That's true.  It had us laughing like drains.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2021)

Have just watched the first episode of *Halston*. A new biopic miniseries by Ryan Murphy about the fashion designer. Starring Ewan McGregor as the main lead. Which might be seen as an interesting casting choice, given that Halston was gay and the entertainment industry (and Ryan Murphy in particular) seem to have been firmly moving towards picking gay actors to play gay characters.

But whereas I couldn’t say how well McGregor portrays Helston, he’s good in this. Or at least not an impediment to the enjoyment of this series, one episode in at least.

Not spectacular but no less than 6.5/ 10 for me so far, and watchable stuff.






						Halston (miniseries) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Brightburn is surprisingly much better than expected.
> 
> A different take on the "Superman landing on earth as a baby destined to do good" story. The gruesome stuff is very gruesome which made it very watchable indeed (if you like that kind of thing).


I've not seen it, but just hearing the write up has kind of ruined it for me. I know the whole story without watching. Shame as it sounds pretty good. 
Same with 'The Platform'.


----------



## keybored (May 17, 2021)

Anyone watching Startup? It just popped up on my suggestions and I've never heard of it, I think it's a few years old but new to Netflix. 

Wikipedia suggests "professional critics" weren't keen on it but I'd be interested in what actual humans think of it.


----------



## Sue (May 17, 2021)

Is it about a startup?


----------



## keybored (May 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Is it about a startup?


I dunno, I only read the "Reception" part of the article, didn't want to spoiler myself. Looks to be a crime drama with the fella from The Office.


----------



## Sue (May 17, 2021)

keybored said:


> I dunno, I only read the "Reception" part of the article, didn't want to spoiler myself. Looks to be a crime drama with the fella from The Office.


I work in one so feels like it could be a bit of a busman's holiday -- bad enough when I'm getting paid but on my own time..? Nah.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2021)

Looks a bit shite:
“StartUp follows "the emergence of GenCoin, a brilliant yet controversial tech idea centered on digital currency — an idea that gets incubated on the wrong side of the tracks by three strangers who don’t necessarily fit the mold of 'tech entrepreneurs' and a crooked FBI agent who will go to any lengths to take them down."
Dunno who from The Office is supposed to be involved with it, don’t recognise any names


----------



## keybored (May 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks a bit shite:
> “StartUp follows "the emergence of GenCoin, a brilliant yet controversial tech idea centered on digital currency — an idea that gets incubated on the wrong side of the tracks by three strangers who don’t necessarily fit the mold of 'tech entrepreneurs' and a crooked FBI agent who will go to any lengths to take them down."
> Dunno who from The Office is supposed to be involved with it, don’t recognise any names


The guy on a running machine who then deliberately ruins a sex scene looks a lot like Martin Freeman.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2021)

keybored said:


> The guy on a running machine who then deliberately ruins a sex scene looks a lot like Martin Freeman.


Ah right that Office. Not anyone who made it though


----------



## Sunray (May 17, 2021)

So started watching Shadow and Bone and already by ep.2 I had to pause it so I don't stay up all night and smash them.  
I'll ration them out as I am enjoying them a lot.

Still annoys me that some of Netflix's best series are now archived and unfinished.  
The QA has the most insanely evil bad guy in contemporary television and needs to have something insanely evil happen to him.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2021)

Whereas I am not going to say it’s great, I don’t necessarily share the degree of hatred towards The Woman in the Window.

Yes it’s pretentious at places and cliched to fuck, but I was looking for a mindless, entertaining mystery thriller over the weekend, and this one fit the bill.

Plenty of wanky wannabe arty shots, as well as an actual sense of smugness about the fact this is a shameless Hitchcock ripoff yet one too scared to describe itself as a remake, but I have certainly seen plenty of worse crime thrillers.

Well, let’s get it over with. Fire away


----------



## keybored (May 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah right that Office. Not anyone who made it though


I think he's done alright for himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

keybored said:


> I think he's done alright for himself.


Aye, but he’s just an actor in it


----------



## keybored (May 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, but he’s just an actor in it


Yes. I don't think I suggested otherwise!


----------



## Epona (May 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Whereas I am not going to say it’s great, I don’t necessarily share the degree of hatred towards The Woman in the Window.
> 
> Yes it’s pretentious at places and cliched to fuck, but I was looking for a mindless, entertaining mystery thriller over the weekend, and this one fit the bill.
> 
> ...



Aye, I thoroughly enjoyed it.  I mean it was trying way too hard, but was good viewing anyway if that makes sense.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 19, 2021)

Two Distant Strangers is a good short film.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 20, 2021)

Ferry (2021) - IMDb
					

Ferry: Directed by Cecilia Verheyden. With Frank Lammers, Elise Schaap, Huub Stapel, Raymond Thiry. Ruthless Ferry Bouman is sent to his native region of Brabant by his boss Brink to avenge an attack on their gang. When he meets lovely Danielle and old family feuds resurface, Brabant starts to...




					m.imdb.com
				




Ferry Bouman (Undercover series) played by Frank Lammers - anyone seen it yet? Spymaster ?


----------



## Spymaster (May 20, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ferry (2021) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Ferry: Directed by Cecilia Verheyden. With Frank Lammers, Elise Schaap, Huub Stapel, Raymond Thiry. Ruthless Ferry Bouman is sent to his native region of Brabant by his boss Brink to avenge an attack on their gang. When he meets lovely Danielle and old family feuds resurface, Brabant starts to...
> ...


Nice one, cheers. That's gone on the list for the weekend


----------



## Supine (May 20, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ferry (2021) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Ferry: Directed by Cecilia Verheyden. With Frank Lammers, Elise Schaap, Huub Stapel, Raymond Thiry. Ruthless Ferry Bouman is sent to his native region of Brabant by his boss Brink to avenge an attack on their gang. When he meets lovely Danielle and old family feuds resurface, Brabant starts to...
> ...



I’ve been looking forward to this


----------



## LDC (May 20, 2021)

keybored said:


> Anyone watching Startup? It just popped up on my suggestions and I've never heard of it, I think it's a few years old but new to Netflix.
> 
> Wikipedia suggests "professional critics" weren't keen on it but I'd be interested in what actual humans think of it.



Don't be put off by the crypto-currency thing, that's only a backdrop to it all really. I got suggested this and watched it keybored - wasn't expecting much but actually really enjoyed both seasons, so much so that I then downloaded season 3 as it's not on Netflix. It's a strange mix of a thing, the story seems crap and predictable at first, but actually has some interesting sub-plots going on, and some of the actors are actually very, very good imo - Martin Freeman really does well as a very dysfunctional FBI agent, and the actor that plays Ronnie Dacey is brilliant.

It can't seem to quite decide what it is; it's sometimes light hearted and seems like easy watching almost action trash, but it also has some really quite dark moments as well, and some great storylines. And actually does OK out of it, and gets better as it goes along.


----------



## keybored (May 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Don't be put off by the crypto-currency thing, that's only a backdrop to it all really. I got suggested this and watched it keybored - wasn't expecting much but actually really enjoyed both seasons, so much so that I then downloaded season 3 as it's not on Netflix. It's a strange mix of a thing, the story seems crap and predictable at first, but actually has some interesting sub-plots going on, and some of the actors are actually very, very good imo - Martin Freeman really does well as a very dysfunctional FBI agent, and the actor that plays Ronnie Dacey is brilliant.
> 
> It can't seem to quite decide what it is; it's sometimes light hearted and seems like easy watching almost action trash, but it also has some really quite dark moments as well, and some great storylines. And actually does OK out of it, and gets better as it goes along.


Cheers for this, will be giving it a look!


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2021)

Finished Halton. Really enjoyed it, and believe it or not Ewan McGregor is really fucking good in it.


----------



## Epona (May 20, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished Halton. Really enjoyed it, and believe it or not Ewan McGregor is really fucking good in it.



I loved it, watched the entire thing in 1 day (it also benefits from not being a massive number of episodes).


----------



## Supine (May 20, 2021)

Just started The Kominsky Method. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ferry (2021) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Ferry: Directed by Cecilia Verheyden. With Frank Lammers, Elise Schaap, Huub Stapel, Raymond Thiry. Ruthless Ferry Bouman is sent to his native region of Brabant by his boss Brink to avenge an attack on their gang. When he meets lovely Danielle and old family feuds resurface, Brabant starts to...
> ...


Watched this last night. It’s good fun. Anyone who likes the series’ will enjoy it. Only problem now is that we have to wait till November for season 3 of Undercover.


----------



## Spymaster (May 21, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Watched this last night. It’s good fun. Anyone who likes the series’ will enjoy it. Only problem now is that we have to wait till November for season 3 of Undercover.


By the way. Make sure you keep watching this after the final credits roll. There's another couple of minutes tacked on after which I almost missed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

I recommend you don't watch . . . 
Jay and Silent Bob reboot.

I really liked strike back, but this is some seriously embarrassing shit.


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I recommend you don't watch . . .
> Jay and Silent Bob reboot.
> 
> I really liked strike back, but this is some seriously embarrassing shit.


Based on Smith's other output over the past 15 years, it hadn't even *occurred* to me to watch it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

Chz said:


> Based on Smith's other output over the past 15 years, it hadn't even *occurred* to me to watch it.


I just had memories of really quite liking Jay and Silent Bob Strike back. Some other efforts were OK I guess, but now you mention it, they were really all mostly terrible. There is a weird cheapness to them all (though I remember strikes back looking quite polished), but this reboot really takes the biscuit. It looks really home made and none of the in jokes (that's all there is) land, they are just really cringeworthy. It's an absolute mess, and really tedious. 

Tusk was alright wasn't it? I have not seen Red State. 
Yoga Hosers is also wack, but looks better than this . . . . his daughter can't act at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just had memories of really quite liking Jay and Silent Bob Strike back. Some other efforts were OK I guess, but now you mention it, they were really all mostly terrible. There is a weird cheapness to them all (though I remember strikes back looking quite polished), but this reboot really takes the biscuit. It looks really home made and none of the in jokes (that's all there is) land, they are just really cringeworthy. It's an absolute mess, and really tedious.
> 
> Tusk was alright wasn't it? I have not seen Red State.
> Yoga Hosers is also wack, but looks better than this . . . . his daughter can't act at all.


Iirc, Red State was a decent horror.

Favourite still is Clerks, couldn't stand the sequel.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Iirc, Red State was a decent horror.
> 
> Favourite still is Clerks, couldn't stand the sequel.


I think I must have liked Clerks to some degree at the time. The refs to it in other view askew films are super tedious though. Clerks 2 is utter shit, as bad as Mall Rats.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2021)

I started watching Modern Family a few weeks ago for some light viewing and there have been some genuine proper rolling with laughter moments.  Today's episode - 16/Season 6 was another great one Connection Lost - Wikipedia
Shame Netflix only has up to season 8!  I'll be a bit lost when it ends!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

girasol said:


> I started watching Modern Family a few weeks ago for some light viewing and there have been some genuine proper rolling with laughter moments.  Today's episode - 16/Season 6 was another great one Connection Lost - Wikipedia
> Shame Netflix only has up to season 8!  I'll be a bit lost when it ends!


It's still on prime I think, and Disney now.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I must have liked Clerks to some degree at the time. The refs to it in other view askew films are super tedious though. Clerks 2 is utter shit, as bad as Mall Rats.


It's basically only Clerks and maybe Dogma that are any good isn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> It's basically only Clerks and maybe Dogma that are any good isn't it?


Dogma is terrible.

I liked jay and silent Bob strike back and also maybe tusk. Though I have not seen either recently.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2021)

I saw Tusk last week. It was shite. It was made literally as a dare.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Dogma is terrible.


I've seen it twice about a hundred years ago. I remember it being really long but entertaining enough. Too much weed maybe.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Dogma is terrible.


Bollocks it is.


----------



## Chz (May 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Bollocks it is.


Dogma was fine. Red State was dire.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2021)

Army of the Dead has just dropped. Just watched the trailer, it looks like a lot of silly mindless fun


----------



## Sweet FA (May 21, 2021)

I've actually been looking forward to that. I'm definitely going to watch it tonight and not fall asleep half pissed about 40 minutes in.


----------



## girasol (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's still on prime I think, and Disney now.


I checked Disney, but up to Season 8 as well.  I'll find the last 3 seasons somewhere...


----------



## baldrick (May 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Don't be put off by the crypto-currency thing, that's only a backdrop to it all really. I got suggested this and watched it keybored - wasn't expecting much but actually really enjoyed both seasons, so much so that I then downloaded season 3 as it's not on Netflix. It's a strange mix of a thing, the story seems crap and predictable at first, but actually has some interesting sub-plots going on, and some of the actors are actually very, very good imo - Martin Freeman really does well as a very dysfunctional FBI agent, and the actor that plays Ronnie Dacey is brilliant.
> 
> It can't seem to quite decide what it is; it's sometimes light hearted and seems like easy watching almost action trash, but it also has some really quite dark moments as well, and some great storylines. And actually does OK out of it, and gets better as it goes along.


Agree. Very watchable, Freeman does creepy excellently. Not gone as far as downloading s3 but bingewatched the first two seasons over a week - love Ronnie, you can't help rooting for him. The drama is done well, some I didn't see coming and some good action scenes I thought. Some I couldn't watch also.

I did get annoyed at the amount of sex, it never added anything to the plot and the scenes weren't good enough to be worth watching! It got to the point I would pause, go make a cup of tea and then fast forward to the next relevant bit. But overall pretty decent I thought.


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2021)

Well, when I saw the running time of Army of the Dead I was a bit concerned, but the first 15 minutes of the film have been well entertaining and encouraging, and the premise for the rest of the film very appealing, so happy so far


----------



## Hollis (May 21, 2021)

Watched "The Last Nazis". .  It's a series of 3 documentaries by 3 different filmakers.. If you want to watch it I would recommend doing so in reverse order.  The first episode was pretty dire -  it involved Nazi hunting in Chile with _very little happening_.  The second episode was by some guy who clearly fancies himself as Louis Theroux. There were alot of clips of ex-Nazi's in their 90s serving goulash to the filmmaker and his young female translator, shots of the translator looking unnerved, with very little questioning happening.  Something later commented on by  the filmmaker.

The final episode is really interesting and affecting on the Lebensboren - children 'bred' by the Nazi's to be part of the new race.. definitely worth a watch..


----------



## krtek a houby (May 21, 2021)

girasol said:


> I checked Disney, but up to Season 8 as well.  I'll find the last 3 seasons somewhere...


Show has maybe 3 or 4 good seasons. There's only so much of rich moaning privileged Americans I could take.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Show has maybe 3 or 4 good seasons. There's only so much of rich moaning privileged Americans I could take.


Yeah, my daughter quite liked it, but I don't think I managed to get past the first season.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 21, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah, my daughter quite liked it, but I don't think I managed to get past the first season.



Be disappointed if you did


----------



## Epona (May 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, when I saw the running time of Army of the Dead I was a bit concerned, but the first 15 minutes of the film have been well entertaining and encouraging, and the premise for the rest of the film very appealing, so happy so far



Blimey, at 2 and a half hours I am never going to get the OH to sit and watch it.  Let me know how the rest of the film goes, I've found your recommendations are often to my liking.


----------



## Supine (May 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, when I saw the running time of Army of the Dead I was a bit concerned, but the first 15 minutes of the film have been well entertaining and encouraging, and the premise for the rest of the film very appealing, so happy so far



i have a bad feeling of the reviewer is on urban during the watch. If it was good you wouldn’t be


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 21, 2021)

The long cut of Romero's DOTD is pretty much 2.5 hours...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2021)

Not sure why it’s a problem to watch a long film if lots happens


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Blimey, at 2 and a half hours I am never going to get the OH to sit and watch it.  Let me know how the rest of the film goes, I've found your recommendations are often to my liking.


I was out off by it but it is fast paced and doesn’t drag fwiw


----------



## Hollis (May 21, 2021)

Rocketman - really liked it!


----------



## T & P (May 21, 2021)

Supine said:


> i have a bad feeling of the reviewer is on urban during the watch. If it was good you wouldn’t be


I do that all the time to the annoyance of my OH. I guess at heart it’s a subconscious desire to be the first in to mention a film or series that might be a talking point.

Anyway, you liked Halston and I did the same


----------



## Supine (May 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Anyway, you liked Halston and I did the same



You definitely need to pay more attention, I haven’t seen Halston


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Not sure why it’s a problem to watch a long film if lots happens



Never understood the adverse reaction to films that are over two hours. Especially now, when people can (and do) binge on entire series.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Never understood the adverse reaction to films that are over two hours. Especially now, when people can (and do) binge on entire series.


I don't mind, but my OH can't sit still for that long (mostly because he is in physical pain) - about 1hr 30 is his sweet spot for films.  He can't binge watch TV series either.  I daresay you would understand it better if you were in physical agony


----------



## Numbers (May 22, 2021)

Hollis said:


> Rocketman - really liked it!


I thought it was great.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I don't mind, but my OH can't sit still for that long (mostly because he is in physical pain) - about 1hr 30 is his sweet spot for films.  He can't binge watch TV series either.  I daresay you would understand it better if you were in physical agony


Sorry, didn't realize. Am regularly on painkillers for various ailments, so can empathize.


----------



## Epona (May 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Sorry, didn't realize. Am regularly on painkillers for various ailments, so can empathize.



No need to apologise whatsoever. And he could probably manage up to 2 hours if we were able to get a new sofa
(He has really bad back issues with fractured and unstable vertebrae, various things have been tried to no avail, sadly)


----------



## Sunray (May 22, 2021)

Enjoying Love Death Robots s2, I want the Snow episode expanded to a mini-series.

Very surprised to discover "Shadow and Bone" is much better than I expected.  I only started watching after reading how much the author liked the dramatisation.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished Halton. Really enjoyed it, and believe it or not Ewan McGregor is really fucking good in it.





Epona said:


> I loved it, watched the entire thing in 1 day (it also benefits from not being a massive number of episodes).


I watched Halston today and loved it. It's a great rise and fall story and I thought Ewan McGregor was great in the later episodes as he started to implode becoming vicious and self destructive.

The most important thing though...where do I get a fabulous red trench coat from?


----------



## girasol (May 23, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched Halston today and loved it. It's a great rise and fall story and I thought Ewan McGregor was great in the later episodes as he started to implode becoming vicious and self destructive.
> 
> The most important thing though...where do I get a fabulous red trench coat from?


It sent me on a Tears for Fears revival tour - after Pale Shelter got played on (I think) the last episode.  I really enjoyed it, although I had never heard of Halston...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2021)

girasol said:


> It sent me on a Tears for Fears revival tour - after Pale Shelter got played on (I think) the last episode.  I really enjoyed it, although I had never heard of Halston...


It was the obscure Yazoo track at the end of ?ep 4 that got me. I absolutely love that song. Then Cocteau Twins at the end. Brought a tear to my eye that did.

I've heard of Halston because of the Studio 54 connection and I saw a documentary about that Versailles fashion show that I'd completely forgotten about. A very important moment in fashion history which I don't think the episode quite got across.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

girasol said:


> It sent me on a Tears for Fears revival tour - after Pale Shelter got played on (I think) the last episode.  I really enjoyed it, although I had never heard of Halston...


I heard that in a club a few years ago and went a bit mental.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 24, 2021)

Booksmart

This was a bit of a gem. Two nerdy/super swot teenage girls decide to live it up prior to their graduation. And a night of batshit craziness and self discovery follows. ace script, great performances, imaginative, daft, hilarious, insightful and far better than the description of it as a "teen comedy" implies.  Perfect sunday night viewing.


----------



## Sue (May 24, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Booksmart
> 
> This was a bit of a gem. Two nerdy/super swot teenage girls decide to live it up prior to their graduation. And a night of batshit craziness and self discovery follows. ace script, great performances, imaginative, daft, hilarious, insightful and far better than the description of it as a "teen comedy" implies.  Perfect sunday night viewing.


If you haven't seen it, Eighth Grade (which came out about the same time as Booksmart) is a much better film IMO and definitely worth catching.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> If you haven't seen it, Eighth Grade (which came out about the same time as Booksmart) is a much better film IMO and definitely worth catching.



I agree, one of my favourite movies in recent years. One of the funniest, sharpest and non-cliched films about teen angst. Glad to see it’s on Netflix now


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> If you haven't seen it, Eighth Grade (which came out about the same time as Booksmart) is a much better film IMO and definitely worth catching.


Part way through this. Really enjoying it  thanks for the heads up. 

Makes me SO glad there were no smartphones and social media when I was that age. It was fucking horrid being a kid and trying to fit in! It is all so magnified for the hormone addled, insecure lot today.


----------



## Sue (May 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Makes me SO glad there were no smartphones and social media when I was that age. It was fucking horrid being a kid and trying to fit in! It is all so magnified for the hormone addled, insecure lot today.


Absolutely. And her lovely dad who wants to help but doesn't quite know how to. I'm going to have to re-watch it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2021)

Just watched the Star Trek / Deep space Nine tribbles crossover. 
29 years between the original episode and the DS9 crossover, and 25 years since the DS9 ep to now.


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2021)

Spider-Man: Far From Home - don't have time to watch the whole thing right now, but just saw Venice getting wrecked - will watch the rest later.


----------



## LDC (May 25, 2021)

Watched 'Army of the Dead' and only just got through, largely rubbish, albeit entertaining rubbish.

Watched 'I Am All Girls', a South African film about human trafficking, split between 1994 and the present day. It's really quite good, obviously grim in places.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 25, 2021)

Sue said:


> Absolutely. And her lovely dad who wants to help but doesn't quite know how to. I'm going to have to re-watch it.



I just rewatched it yesterday and its even better than I remembered. In addition to the brilliant performances, the sharp writing and the humour its got a cool quirky soundtrack and great cinematography. Really unique film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2021)

Benjamin Button - What a silly film. How did it win all those Oscars? So boring.
Cellular - Tedious predictable action trash. 
The to do list - Audrey Plaza vehicle. Passable, but not for me. One for the teens I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Benjamin Button - What a silly film. How did it win all those Oscars? So boring.


It only won for the fx n that


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It only won for the fx n that


I see. Story wise I would have hoped for something better from FIncher. Pitt the younger looks incredibly odd. It is fairly old now though I suppose.


----------



## kittyP (May 26, 2021)

Just watched Eighth Grade on this threads recommendation.
Beatifull, uncomfortable, recognisable and not too cheesy. 
Pretty perfect.


----------



## miss direct (May 26, 2021)

Just finished watching Behind Her Eyes. That was creepy and ridiculous at the same time.


----------



## Epona (May 26, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Just finished watching Behind Her Eyes. That was creepy and ridiculous at the same time.



I quite liked that, but I don't mind a bit of supernatural nonsense on TV.  I think those who were looking for a more realism based thriller would have been  disappointed.


----------



## T & P (May 26, 2021)

New season of Close Enough has just dropped.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 26, 2021)

We watched the recent Watership Down adaptation. Much better than expected, and best voice cast since Invincible.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> We watched the recent Watership Down adaptation. Much better than expected, and best voice cast since Invincible.


Really?  I thought it was very poor compared to the original. I think there is a thread here somewhere where I expressed my feelings when it was first shown.

(I did like some of the voice acting though, John Boyega is always ace.)


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> Really?  I thought it was very poor compared to the original. I think there is a thread here somewhere where I expressed my feelings when it was first shown.
> 
> (I did like some of the voice acting though, John Boyega is always ace.)



The original looks beautiful, used to have the lovely film book with a few hundred stills from it, but it was always the novel, that I kept going back to. Seem to recall a bit of controversy over the latest adaptation, but we binged on it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> New season of Close Enough has just dropped.


Brilliant! 
See I don't just hate everything.
There is also new master of none.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 27, 2021)

I am really enjoying The Aliens which was broadcast on C4 in 2016.

Alien looking humans have been living with us for 40 years but are segregated in a ghetto with border controls. Their hair is a popular narcotic which leads to all sorts of gang violence.

The segregation/racism/bigotry is a bit heavy handed but it's full of dark comedy and great little quirks. 

Michaela Coel is luminous as ever.


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2021)

Was quite disappointed by Master of None, in that it has turned from a comedy into a very serious drama - but episode 4 was really quite incredible, very well done and engaging, I was in tears ffs.

But yeah, definitely not a comedy anymore and the long lingering shots of people eating, or flower vases and pictures on a mantelpiece are really just wank.  Like the director is trying to prove he knows about movies (Ansari is a movie connoisseur, apparently, and boy, he likes to show it off).  I know he decided to step into the shadows after he got accused of sexual misconduct but if they were to completely change something's genre and just suck the comedy out of it, it should have been released as a new thing, a spin-off.  NOT A COMEDY.  Not as Master of None.

I also HATED the way the camera was just on one spot for the first few episodes, so you couldn't really see the actors' expressions, it felt removed and cold.  I guess he was trying to make it look like theatre?  But it was just frustrating and distracting, I don't think it worked.  Episode 4 was a different beast, and there were more close ups.  Episode 4 could have been a movie on its own.  Did I say it was incredible??? . But not a comedy?  I didn't laugh (not even internally or ironically) once


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am really enjoying The Aliens which was broadcast on C4 in 2016.
> 
> Alien looking humans have been living with us for 40 years but are segregated in a ghetto with border controls. Their hair is a popular narcotic which leads to all sorts of gang violence.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Alien Nation meets District 9.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The original looks beautiful, used to have the lovely film book with a few hundred stills from it, but it was always the novel, that I kept going back to. Seem to recall a bit of controversy over the latest adaptation, but we binged on it.



I think what it was for me is that the original had sometimes quite stylised and sometimes almost cutesy animations, and the contrast between that and some of the more horrifc bits of the story was incredibly powerful - particularly the scene where the warren is being gassed - I mean I can see the strong imagery of that (where the animation becomes very stylised and less realistic as the rabbits are trying to fight their way up to the surface and dying, and a couple of scenes with General Woundwort, or the scene with the poetry about snares, or the one with the Black Rabbit of Inle) while I am thinking about it and writing about it and I've got a lump in my throat just recalling those bits of the film.  The remake wasn't terrible, it just lacks that sort of iconic imagery IMO.  The original was a fucking classic for good reason.

EDIT: Love the book too.  The opening line "The primroses were over" sets the scene and tone of the thing perfectly just using those few words.  It should be a famous first line IMO.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 27, 2021)

_Undercover _is ace so glad I followed up on the recommendations here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2021)

girasol said:


> Was quite disappointed by Master of None, in that it has turned from a comedy into a very serious drama - but episode 4 was really quite incredible, very well done and engaging, I was in tears ffs.
> 
> But yeah, definitely not a comedy anymore and the long lingering shots of people eating, or flower vases and pictures on a mantelpiece are really just wank.  Like the director is trying to prove he knows about movies (Ansari is a movie connoisseur, apparently, and boy, he likes to show it off).  I know he decided to step into the shadows after he got accused of sexual misconduct but if they were to completely change something's genre and just suck the comedy out of it, it should have been released as a new thing, a spin-off.  NOT A COMEDY.  Not as Master of None.
> 
> I also HATED the way the camera was just on one spot for the first few episodes, so you couldn't really see the actors' expressions, it felt removed and cold.  I guess he was trying to make it look like theatre?  But it was just frustrating and distracting, I don't think it worked.  Episode 4 was a different beast, and there were more close ups.  Episode 4 could have been a movie on its own.  Did I say it was incredible??? . But not a comedy?  I didn't laugh (not even internally or ironically) once


Oh no, I was looking forward to it.
Was never a full on comedy, and had some truly stand out episodes (amongst some shite) but this sounds like a different beast.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> _Undercover _is ace so glad I followed up on the recommendations here.



And Ferry has  fabulous clothes


----------



## nagapie (May 27, 2021)

Master of None series 2 was so shit. So far I'm enjoying series 3, I don't mind the evolution, fits in with the different stage of the characters' lives


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Sounds like Alien Nation meets District 9.


Is that a bad thing?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is that a bad thing?


No. Although Alien Nation didn't really expand on its potential.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Master of None series 2 was so shit. So far I'm enjoying series 3, I don't mind the evolution, fits in with the different stage of the characters' lives


There are a couple of great episodes in series two.


----------



## nagapie (May 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> There are a couple of great episodes in series two.


I must have missed them in the sea of mediocrity.


----------



## sojourner (May 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched the Star Trek / Deep space Nine tribbles crossover.
> 29 years between the original episode and the DS9 crossover, and 25 years since the DS9 ep to now.


I watched that episode a couple of nights ago!! Brilliant.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2021)

We still haven't got all the way through the Spider-Man: Far from Home film - due to OH's work schedule atm and the fact it is over 2 hours long.  Very silly so far but I do love superhero films and it has some great action sequences which let's face it is really why I watch them.  Love MJ, she should be the star of the thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> We still haven't got all the way through the Spider-Man: Far from Home film - due to OH's work schedule atm and the fact it is over 2 hours long.  Very silly so far but I do love superhero films and it has some great action sequences which let's face it is really why I watch them.  Love MJ, she should be the star of the thing.


We watched it yesterday. The daughter loved it. It's a great mix of teen drama, comedy, action and intrigue. I didn't really like the overblown CGI action stuff, but it was a lot more integrated into, and an important part of the plot than the usual fare. 
What I liked about it was that even before any superhero stuff came into play, there was already a decent human drama, in fact the non directly superhero stuff was all a lot more fun. 
I kind of wish we had all seen this at the cinema as a family.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We watched it yesterday. The daughter loved it. It's a great mix of teen drama, comedy, action and intrigue. I didn't really like the overblown CGI action stuff, but it was a lot more integrated into, and an important part of the plot than the usual fare.
> What I liked about it was that even before any superhero stuff came into play, there was already a decent human drama, in fact the non directly superhero stuff was all a lot more fun.
> I kind of wish we had all seen this at the cinema as a family.



Good to hear!  Should hopefully be able to finish it in the morning when OH gets home from work - when he has back to back shifts he doesn't get a lot of time for R&R at home but we're halfway through the film so should be able to see the rest in the morning.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 27, 2021)

Epona said:


> Good to hear!  Should hopefully be able to finish it in the morning when OH gets home from work - when he has back to back shifts he doesn't get a lot of time for R&R at home but we're halfway through the film so should be able to see the rest in the morning.


I don't think we noticed it was so long. Watched it all in one go. I could tell from the noises my daughter made that even though it was just on netflix, it was more of an event.


----------



## Badgers (May 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> We watched the recent Watership Down adaptation. Much better than expected, and best voice cast since Invincible.


A weak shadow of the original


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> A weak shadow of the original



Agreed.  I am glad it was mentioned though, it inspired me to pull out the book and am reading it again.


----------



## T & P (May 27, 2021)

Season two of the excellent Ragnarok (the Norwegian series that is) has just dropped


----------



## krtek a houby (May 28, 2021)

Epona said:


> Agreed.  I am glad it was mentioned though, it inspired me to pull out the book and am reading it again.



Haven't read it it aeons. Was there a hare in it? Just passing through, a solitary character.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2021)

Lucifer is back! 

I would advise those with a less than perfect memory to maybe watch the last ten minutes of the previous episode first, because the new one jumps right into it and pretty much continues from the last scene in the previous episode, with no recap offered.


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> Lucifer is back!
> 
> I would advise those with a less than perfect memory to maybe watch the last ten minutes of the previous episode first, because the new one jumps right into it and pretty much continues from the last scene in the previous episode, with no recap offered.


Is is it actually watchable then?
Ive always dismissed it as looking like a dramatic Satan version of the real housewives of blah blah blah


----------



## Spymaster (May 28, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Ive always dismissed it as looking like a dramatic Satan version of the real housewives of blah blah blah


Same here. I had another look at it based on T&P's post and dismissed it again.


----------



## Spymaster (May 28, 2021)

.


----------



## Sue (May 28, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Is is it actually watchable then?
> Ive always dismissed it as looking like a dramatic Satan version of the real housewives of blah blah blah


I vaguely looked at it a bit ago but seemed the first however many series weren't on Netflix?


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Same here. I had another look at it based on T&P's post and dismissed it again.


It’s a six-season series! You cannot have explored it in that much depth.

I personally think it’s great entertainment. Interesting premise, as well as asking very valid questions of Christianity, morality and religion in general. It hasn’t ran into six seasons and been wrestled out between major TV networks by being shit.

Perfectly okay not to like it, but to anyone debating whether to check it out, I would certainly say worth giving it the benefit of the doubt for a bit. Any show enjoying good reviews across the board like this can’t be that bad



ETA: Tom Ellis is simply magnificent in it


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2021)

Second one of the new episodes is a musical one. Brilliant


----------



## kittyP (May 28, 2021)

Sue said:


> I vaguely looked at it a bit ago but seemed the first however many series weren't on Netflix?


Oh yeah there's only series 4 and 5 on there.


----------



## T & P (May 29, 2021)

I am pleased to report that the first two episodes of S2 of Ragnarok are as good if not even better than S1


----------



## Mation (May 29, 2021)

Anyone seen Zero? Just watched E1 of its one season thus far.

Young, black Milanese comic artist with the ability to be invisible.

Liking it


----------



## Aladdin (May 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> I am pleased to report that the first two episodes of S2 of Ragnarok are as good if not even better than S1



Watching this today and loving it.
Amazing scenery.
Makes me want to live there 🙂


----------



## Aladdin (May 29, 2021)

@T&P
The Guy playing Lauritz is brilliant.

I am binging it all today.
Too good not to.


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> @T&P
> The Guy playing Lauritz is brilliant.
> 
> I am binging it all today.
> Too good not to.



He was excellent in 22 July too


----------



## T & P (May 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching this today and loving it.
> Amazing scenery.
> Makes me want to live there 🙂


Bit of a derail from this thread but I thoroughly recommend you search for cab view videos of the Bergen/ Flam Norway railway on YouTube . If you think what see on this show is stunning, check those out..

ETA: back to the show, few castings have ever got it as right as the kid they’ve chosen to play Loki in this series


----------



## Epona (May 29, 2021)

Loving S2 of Ragnarok, I wish I'd gone back and watched the last episode of season 1 first though as I have trouble remembering plots (or should that be I lose the plot?  ) and could not for the life of me remember what had gone on!

It is very good quality overall, with some great performances.

I have stopped for tonight because I am tired and my concentration is starting to slip, so I will watch some more tomorrow or Monday 

EDIT: Forgot to give my customary English dubbing review for those who cannot manage subtitles alone - good quality as with the rest of the production.


----------



## T & P (May 30, 2021)

Finished Ragnarok. Just fantastically bloody good. And with very limited action sequences or special effects, and virtually fuck all green screen. Marvel, take heed.

Can’t wait for S3. Hopefully as the pandemic winds down we won’t have to wait too long.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2021)

Watching High on the Hog and it's good - it's centred around food/cuisine but is heavily about African-American history through the focus of food and cooking.  Very informative, at times upsetting/emotional, great cooking.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 31, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished Ragnarok. Just fantastically bloody good. And with very limited action sequences or special effects, and virtually fuck all green screen. Marvel, take heed.
> 
> Can’t wait for S3. Hopefully as the pandemic winds down we won’t have to wait too long.



S2 definitely has more special effects than S1, as in it has some


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jun 1, 2021)

Bo Burnham’s new special seems alright - I’m only halfway through, but my attention span is nearly nil and television (movies/specials included) can bore me to death after a bit, even if I’m being vaguely entertained by it, so I needed an intermission/smoke break. Army of the Dead was a fucking slog and a half, esp after most of the entertaining bits were done (with still 45+ minutes of movie left).

But the special is shot and edited by Burnham himself, alone, in a single room, so it’s a little odd for a ‘special‘ in that sense; but if you’re a fan of his older comedy (which I don‘t really know that any of you are, or would be) then I’m sure this would be right up your alley as well. One thing that’s struck me as odd about it, however, is his apparent newfound penchant for being scantily clad in some of the bits - I mean I presume it‘s for further comedic effect, obvs, but it’s just strange to me.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Season two of the excellent Ragnarok (the Norwegian series that is) has just dropped





Sugar Kane said:


> Watching this today and loving it.
> Amazing scenery.
> Makes me want to live there 🙂





Epona said:


> Loving S2 of Ragnarok, I wish I'd gone back and watched the last episode of season 1 first though as I have trouble remembering plots (or should that be I lose the plot?  ) and could not for the life of me remember what had gone on!
> 
> It is very good quality overall, with some great performances.
> 
> ...



I've given this a swerve in the past because supernatural stuff really isn't my bag but I thought I'd give it a chance based on these posts and started season 1 last night.

I ended up bingeing the first 4 episodes until 3am.

Brilliant


----------



## marshall (Jun 2, 2021)

PricelessTrifle said:


> Bo Burnham’s new special seems alright - I’m only halfway through, but my attention span is nearly nil and television (movies/specials included) can bore me to death after a bit, even if I’m being vaguely entertained by it, so I needed an intermission/smoke break. Army of the Dead was a fucking slog and a half, esp after most of the entertaining bits were done (with still 45+ minutes of movie left).
> 
> But the special is shot and edited by Burnham himself, alone, in a single room, so it’s a little odd for a ‘special‘ in that sense; but if you’re a fan of his older comedy (which I don‘t really know that any of you are, or would be) then I’m sure this would be right up your alley as well. One thing that’s struck me as odd about it, however, is his apparent newfound penchant for being scantily clad in some of the bits - I mean I presume it‘s for further comedic effect, obvs, but it’s just strange to me.



It's genius.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I've given this a swerve in the past because supernatural stuff really isn't my bag but I thought I'd give it a chance based on these posts and started season 1 last night.
> 
> I ended up bingeing the first 4 episodes until 3am.
> 
> Brilliant



Yep. And season 2 is just as good... 👍😁


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2021)

Just finished S2 of Ragnarok and I loved it to bits but 




Spoiler



Laurits character is lovable and we'll acted but man is he all over the place in terms of plot and way to attached to trying to be s giant considering he seems to have a decent home already and they want to kill him.

I know Loki does what feels good and is generally Loki but it's just a real hot mess of a plot.


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2021)

Loving Kominsky Experience. Thanks to whoever mentioned it here


----------



## nagapie (Jun 2, 2021)

I am going to give Ragnarok a go. It doesn't sound like my sort of thing at all but it's getting great reviews here and I have absolutely nothing to watch.


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am going to give Ragnarok a go. It doesn't sound like my sort of thing at all but it's getting great reviews here and I have absolutely nothing to watch.


If you are concerned because of the genre is not your thing, this is as far removed from your typical Marvel or DC superhero series as anything could possibly be whilst still being of the genre. So it won’t get much in the way in that respect.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> If you are concerned because of the genre is not your thing, this is as far removed from your typical Marvel or DC superhero series as anything could possibly be whilst still being of the genre. So it won’t get much in the way in that respect.


It’s got a completely different feel to all that junk. A lot of it is based on actual Norse mythology too (throwing the hammer; the mead drinking contest) which makes it far more interesting. If I have a criticism it's that at 6 episodes it's way too short. I'll have finished both seasons by Sunday.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It’s got a completely different feel to all that junk. A lot of it is based on actual Norse mythology too (throwing the hammer; the mead drinking contest) which makes it far more interesting. If I have a criticism it's that at 6 episodes it's way too short. I'll have finished both seasons by Sunday.


I'm guessing it's too grown up for my mythology enjoying 11 year old?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm guessing it's too grown up for my mythology enjoying 11 year old?


There's a bit of shagging and language in it. Not much but probably not for an 11 year old.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm guessing it's too grown up for my mythology enjoying 11 year old?



Nothing 11 year old me would be unfamiliar with


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Nothing 11 year old me would be unfamiliar with


Language I can live with, shagging probably a bit much for my 11 year old although would have been fine for me at 11.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Language I can live with, shagging probably a bit much for my 11 year old although would have been fine for me at 11.



I think there's maybe 2 sex scenes in season 2? As ever with kids worth watching first if your unsure


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 3, 2021)

Schoolboys going down on their hot teacher in season 1 would probably be a bit awkward to watch with an 11 year old too, tbf.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm guessing it's too grown up for my mythology enjoying 11 year old?


My daughter (13) is super into Greek mythology (nerd level) but is not interested in Norse god's/mythology. Bit annoying as think its far more fun.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My daughter (13) is super into Greek mythology (nerd level) but is not interested in Norse god's/mythology. Bit annoying as think its far more fun.


Mine is more into Greek, pretty much nerd level, but he's go for some Norse too thanks to the Rick Riordan books.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Mine is more into Greek, pretty much nerd level, but he's go for some Norse too thanks to the Rick Riordan books.


My daughter really enjoyed PJ but won't touch RIck Riordan's Norse books. I was just talking about this with her yesterday in WHSmith actually. Load of his norse books on sale for peanuts.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My daughter (13) is super into Greek mythology (nerd level) but is not interested in Norse god's/mythology. Bit annoying as think its far more fun.



Even now Greco-Roman mythology tends to be the default because there's just so much _stuff_ about it. Especially easy kids books


Still waiting for some good Celtic series. Mafiosa families with Balor of the Baleful eye Vs Nuada that sort of thing


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My daughter really enjoyed PJ but won't touch RIck Riordan's Norse books. I was just talking about this with her yesterday in WHSmith actually. Load of his norse books on sale for peanuts.


I should pop into our local WHSmith!

We have a great series of Greek graphic novels George O Connor.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I should pop into our local WHSmith!
> 
> We have a great series of Greek graphic novels George O Connor.


It was an outlet WHSmith so won't be that price everywhere.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 3, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Language I can live with, shagging probably a bit much for my 11 year old although would have been fine for me at 11.





Artaxerxes said:


> I think there's maybe 2 sex scenes in season 2? As ever with kids worth watching first if your unsure





Spymaster said:


> Schoolboys going down on their hot teacher in season 1 would probably be a bit awkward to watch with an 11 year old too, tbf.



Its over 15s.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Its over 15s.


He wouldn't watch it then, he came to whisper in my ear on Saturday that his friends we were staying at were watching a 15 and he wanted to change it😂.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 4, 2021)

I watched one episode, not sure it's for me😂.

I know that's not giving it a chance but I don't like supernatural stuff.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 4, 2021)

Today I noticed a selection of films on Netflix that I think most will have seen but if you haven't and were wondering what to watch...... Big Lebowski is definitely due a revisit.

The Big Lebowski
The Wolf of Wall St
8 Mile
American Psycho
Limitless
Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas
O Brother where art thou
Snatch
The Imitation Game
Mollys Game
Inglorious Bastards
Hangover (Health warning on the sequels)


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Today I noticed a selection of films on Netflix that I think most will have seen but if you haven't and were wondering what to watch...... Big Lebowski is definitely due a revisit.
> 
> The Big Lebowski
> The Wolf of Wall St
> ...



Had seen most of those previously, Molly's Game was one I hadn't before it was on Netflix but I watched it there a few weeks back and it was well worth watching.

You mention some Coen Brothers ones on there but there are a couple of others of theirs that I think are well worth a go - The Ballad of Buster Scruggs and Burn After Reading.


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

I am watching Yesterday which is a load of mawkish Beatles-worshipping shite tbh.  I was hoping it would be a bit more parallel universe type thing which I typically like.

It inexplicably has some decent actors in it, plus Ed Sheeran. 



Spoiler



The onstage (stadium!) declaration aimed at the main character's love interest who he didn't realise was his love interest until 3/4 of the way through the film when she turned him down after being in love with him for her entire life (yawn) at the end is just a replay of so many other films and is almost vomit-inducing


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2021)

Yesterday has some beautiful shots of the Suffolk countryside, worth watching for that alone. You can tell it was shot in the mega hot summer of 2018


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

Finished watching season 2 of Ragnarok - loved every minute. The plot and acting and atmosphere as well as the environmental politicism takes centre stage over sfx - loved it.  I wonder if there will be a season 3?

In other news, S2 of Lupin launches on 11 June.  The end of S1 was a real cliffhanger, the series has been amazing so far, and I just love Omar Sy in the lead role.  Cannot wait!


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 5, 2021)

Epona said:


> Finished watching season 2 of Ragnarok - loved every minute. The plot and acting and atmosphere as well as the environmental politicism takes centre stage over sfx - loved it.  I wonder if there will be a season 3?
> 
> In other news, S2 of Lupin launches on 11 June.  The end of S1 was a real cliffhanger, the series has been amazing so far, and I just love Omar Sy in the lead role.  Cannot wait!




Finished s2 of Ragnarok.
Decided to go back and watch s1 again....and I'll probably watch s2 again after that. 

Loved it so much I started looking up places to stay in Odda, where it's filmed.  It's on my bucket list now


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 5, 2021)

I'll try and persevere with Ragnarok but have found it a bit too teen movie, on episode 3 now. Scenery is stunning though.

Enjoyed Unforgotten, an ITV cop drama


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 5, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I'll try and persevere with Ragnarok but have found it a bit too teen movie, on episode 3 now. Scenery is stunning though.
> 
> Enjoyed Unforgotten, an ITV cop drama



I loved Unforgotten, the opposite of teen drama. Grown-up tv centering on a middle-aged woman. More of that please.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2021)

There is deffo a teen drama element to Ragnarok, I don't mind it. Onto episode 3 of season 2  good to see Wotan joining the fight


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh,  I put Ragnarok in my list, I'm having my doubts now. The teen sci-fi stuff really grates on me.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh,  I put Ragnarok in my list, I'm having my doubts now. The teen sci-fi stuff really grates on me.



I'd discount that if I we're you. If someone had said that to me before I started it, I'd have binned it too but you'll miss out on a good show if you do that. I hadn't noticed the teen thing and you probably wouldn't have if it didn't get mentioned.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 5, 2021)

I don't mind teen/ young adult stuff although I prefer something with a bit more depth on the whole. The thing that puts me off Ragnaraok isnt that, or the supernatural stuff, it's the Norse mythology.


----------



## campanula (Jun 5, 2021)

I started on Ragnarok. My take on it so far: I had assumed that Ole Gunner Solsjaer had picked up a Manchester accent from his Man U days...so was astonished to hear the similarities (especially some of the vowels) between Norwegian and Mancunian.
Also, appalled at the bad knitwear. Was honestly expecting some lovely jumpers, not some mass-produced acrylic rubbish. Not really grooving on the lanscape (cos I am strictly boreal) and the teen stuff is tosh. Was pleasantly surprised, after virginity was flagged up, that it (so far) didn't appear in some sacrificial ritual. Some confusion between giants and gods (and weird casting around that point.) So far, running out of patience 2 episodes in on season 2 - likely to go on the abandoned pile.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 5, 2021)

I’m a bit teen drama-d out.  Someone mentioned Shadow and Bone a while ago, so I thought I’d have a look but I forgot the name, and ended up watching Locke and Key (it’s ok. Like Stranger Things crossed with something by Stephen King. Aled Jones’ daughter plays the female lead). Anyway - then I did watch Shadow and Bone (also ok.  Like a cross between Hunger Games, Harry Potter and War and Peace). And now I need to watch something without beautiful arty teenaged misfit girls in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2021)

I noticed shadow and the bone in the teen book section when my daughter (13) was looking for a new book and even she rejected it. 


By the way. I'm still loving the new series of 'Close Enough' 
Maybe not quite as good as the first series, as it expands into the less interesting supporting characters, but still all good quality. 
I also like the 15 minute cartoon network format (did it not get made by HBO? or did that fall through in the end? )


----------



## nagapie (Jun 5, 2021)

I knew there was another reason why I couldn't get into Ragnarok, yes, the teen thing. 

I am desperate for something good to watch, binge watching good TV series is one of my favourite ways to relax.


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

Halston is a good watch for a binge session, small number of episodes, good cast, good production, about as far removed from teen sci-fi/fantasy as you could get what with it being a dramatisation.

Also The Queen's Gambit if you didn't see it already - do not need to be into chess to appreciate it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I knew there was another reason why I couldn't get into Ragnarok, yes, the teen thing.
> 
> I am desperate for something good to watch, binge watching good TV series is one of my favourite ways to relax.


Unforgotten is grim but very bingeable


----------



## nagapie (Jun 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Unforgotten is grim but very bingeable


I started it but not getting that binge feeling from it. I guess it's me.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Unforgotten is grim but very bingeable


I thought it was going to be more like this other female police officer from up north series that I watched and can't remember the name of.


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’m a bit teen drama-d out.  Someone mentioned Shadow and Bone a while ago, so I thought I’d have a look but I forgot the name, and ended up watching Locke and Key (it’s ok. Like Stranger Things crossed with something by Stephen King. Aled Jones’ daughter plays the female lead). Anyway - then I did watch Shadow and Bone (also ok.  Like a cross between Hunger Games, Harry Potter and War and Peace). And now I need to watch something without beautiful arty teenaged misfit girls in it.



Couldn't get into Shadow and Bone at all, it was too like the other one that was on terrestrial TV that I failed to get into.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2021)

Z Nation - it's a zombie series that doesn't take itself too seriously.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I thought it was going to be more like this other female police officer from up north series that I watched and can't remember the name of.


Happy Valley?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> Couldn't get into Shadow and Bone at all, it was too like the other one that was on terrestrial TV that I failed to get into.



Took 2 or 3 eps to get into it. The 19th century vibe to it was cool, but the awkward theatrical stance some of the characters would take was distracting. You know, staring off into the distance meaningfully/dramatic entrances/forced quips... that said, it got better towards the end. It's not GoT or Witcher, mind.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Happy Valley?



Oh that was grim iirc!


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Took 2 or 3 eps to get into it. The 19th century vibe to it was cool, but the awkward theatrical stance some of the characters would take was distracting. You know, staring off into the distance meaningfully/dramatic entrances/forced quips... that said, it got better towards the end. It's not GoT or Witcher, mind.



I love The Witcher but am already famillar with that world due to being a dribbling fanboy(?) of the novels (translated) and the games.

I do think it might be difficult to get into The Witcher if you do not already have some familiarity - the switching back and forth between current and flashback in S1 is really difficult if you don't already have a handle on the story/lore.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> I love The Witcher but am already famillar with that world due to being a dribbling fanboy(?) of the novels (translated) and the games.
> 
> I do think it might be difficult to get into The Witcher if you do not already have some familiarity - the switching back and forth between current and flashback in S1 is really difficult if you don't already have a handle on the story/lore.


Came cold to the series and it did initially confuse, but we figured it out eventually


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Happy Valley?


I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 6, 2021)

Happy Valley was very northern BBC, it was excellent. Unforgotten isn't from the same stable but I think it's also UK TV at its best. It's very subtle, not the crime stuff, but the character of the lead which is brilliantly played by the wonderful Nicola Walker. 

I've been thinking about watching Prime Suspect again which I think was Granada TV.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Happy Valley was very northern BBC, it was excellent. Unforgotten isn't from the same stable but I think it's also UK TV at its best. It's very subtle, not the crime stuff, but the character of the lead which is brilliantly played by the wonderful Nicola Walker.
> 
> I've been thinking about watching Prime Suspect again which I think was Granada TV.


Ah yes, Happy Valley was what I was thinking of. Loved it. Unforgotten is not capturing me in the same way. Despite the strong female lead, the program seems more crime narrative driven whereas Happy Family seemed more character driven.


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2021)

Interesting to see UK TV stuff on here. Have they given up on Britbox?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

magneze said:


> Interesting to see UK TV stuff on here. Have they given up on Britbox?


I hope so, it's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I knew there was another reason why I couldn't get into Ragnarok, yes, the teen thing.
> 
> I am desperate for something good to watch, binge watching good TV series is one of my favourite ways to relax.


_Goliath _on Amazon. Or _Damages _but I think that's a pay-for.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Goliath on Amazon


I tried Goliath a while back, gave up after 5 episodes.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I tried Goliath a while back, gave up after 5 episodes.





Try _Damages._


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Try _Damages._


Tried Damages, not sure it's aged well.

I'm starting to feel like Atomic Suplex😂.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Tried Damages, not sure it's aged well.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like Atomic Suplex😂.



 What _do_ you like?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> What _do_ you like?


All time favourites are HBO classics like The Wire and Sopranos. In the past year or recently  have enjoyed I May Destroy You, Happy Valley, Ladyparts, Detectorists. Succession was brilliant. Didn't expect to enjoy it but actually really did - Call The Agent.
That's off the top of my head.


----------



## Reno (Jun 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Tried Damages, not sure it's aged well.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like Atomic Suplex😂.


Unlike films, I find that TV shows don't age well and unlike with films I very rarely revisit tv shows (there also is the greater time investment)  TV shows repeat but also keep improving and tweaking formulas.

I enjoyed the first season of Damages, but I can see how it would look less groundbreaking now, several shows have done the flashback-mystery thing since and probably improved on it. I also thought there was a quality drop-off after the first season and I never made it through the second season.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> All time favourites are HBO classics like The Wire and Sopranos. In the past year or recently  have enjoyed I May Destroy You, Happy Valley, Ladyparts, Detectorists. Succession was brilliant. Didn't expect to enjoy it but actually really did - Call The Agent.
> That's off the top of my head.


You've seen_ Succession_?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 6, 2021)

If you liked The Wire, give The Shield a go.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 6, 2021)

Ozark


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

Reno said:


> Unlike films, I find that TV shows don't age well and unlike with films I very rarely revisit the shows (there also is the greater time investment)  TV shows repeat but also keep improving and tweaking formulas.


I'm finding lately that I'm not even enjoying recent series re watching. I only saw parks and rec and always sunny only a year ago (two tops), I used to love them both but I'm finding them a bit tedious, and the characters unfunny and irritating.

For instance Aubry Plaza and Chris Pratt used to be a delight, but now they just irritate me.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> If you liked The Wire, give The Shield a go.


I did. Thought it was watchable but very much the poor man's Wire, although like Reno I don't rewatch series so don't know how the Wire has aged. Still it kept me busy in the background for a while and I have to say it had an excellent ending.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 6, 2021)

Also liked the two Top Boy series.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2021)

Damages is on All 4 - free to view 








						Damages: Damages - Episode Guide
					

A rising star lawyer crosses paths with a cutthroat veteran attorney



					www.channel4.com


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 6, 2021)

I haven't seen Damages yet, so can't compare, but if you're looking for contemporary legal drama, check out The Good Fight. It's a spin-off from legal/political drama The Good Wife, but you don't need to have watched The Good Wife first, although if you have you'll notice some familiar faces in main roles and some quirky old favourites popping up from time to time.

Some episodes reference current affairs and topical issues, eg some of the legal cases are about contemporary tech industry problems and so on. 

It's quite biting, especially about Trump. (I've no idea how they managed to get some of those episodes past the broadcaster's legal dept, because some of them are really close to to bone.) It also addresses Epstein, Weinstein, #MeToo, Black Lives Matter.

The writing is so good.









						The Good Fight: The Good Fight - Episode Guide
					

Spin-off from popular US legal drama The Good Wife, following the life of Diane Lockhart



					www.channel4.com


----------



## magneze (Jun 6, 2021)

Damages is good


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 7, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I'll try and persevere with Ragnarok but have found it a bit too teen movie, on episode 3 now. Scenery is stunning though.



I hope you persevered.
It's worth it... 

I'm watching The Kominsky Method. Enjoyable enough 😊


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I hope you persevered.
> It's worth it...


Oh I will. My telly is somewhat dictated by housemates who didn't get it.


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

Admittedly it's a family show, but surprised not to see any comments about Sweet Tooth yet. We really liked it. A few plot holes but overall every entertaining.









						Sweet Tooth
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Stig (Jun 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Admittedly it's a family show, but surprised not to see any comments about Sweet Tooth yet. We really liked it. A few plot holes but overall every entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just started this too, I'm enjoying it. It's one for when I can't be bothered to concentrate on anything in the evenings after work.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Admittedly it's a family show, but surprised not to see any comments about Sweet Tooth yet. We really liked it. A few plot holes but overall every entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's only been out four days!
I hadn't heard of it until I'd dished up dinner tonight to see Mrs SI had cued it up. Watched the first episode. Excellent acting, looks wonderful...dunno if I'm emotional today or whether it brought back memories of the end of The Road but I had a cry at the end


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It's only been out four days!
> I hadn't heard of it until I'd dished up dinner tonight to see Mrs SI had cued it up. Watched the first episode. Excellent acting, looks wonderful...dunno if I'm emotional today or whether it brought back memories of the end of The Road but I had a cry at the end


And FWIW the first episode is not as good as the rest (understandable enough for the very first instalment of any series or story), so it only gets better from here.

Apparently the comic it’s based on is noticeably darker if not necessarily R-rated. Still, hats off to whoever in WB/ Netflix had the clearance to finance it as a TV series. Brave decision on paper to finance it as a reasonably big production but they certainly pulled it off.


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2021)

Also, the main lead actor is simply superb. One of the best young child performances I have seen in a long time.

Brilliant performance by Nonso Anozie too. A staple supporting character actor already,  I hope he gets all the main leads he deserves, which he should on the strength of this.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2021)

Recently I’ve watched the American Dirk Gently series.  It’s so very different in scale and tone to the Stephen Mangan uk one. Really leans into the hugeness and essential nature of the chaotically interconnected universe stuff.  And so, although I enjoyed Mangan’s version, I think this was better, weirder, more fantastical tv.  

Also finished off The Kominsky Method.  S3 is a shift to the improbable - but if you’re going to do that kind of  ending, it does it exceptionally well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Recently I’ve watched the American Dirk Gently series.  It’s so very different in scale and tone to the Stephen Mangan uk one. Really leans into the hugeness and essential nature of the chaotically interconnected universe stuff.  And so, although I enjoyed Mangan’s version, I think this was better, weirder, more fantastical tv.


I liked wood but hated the lead. I quite liked the style and set up, but ultimately thought it was so far removed from the book that it might as well be something else altogether. I think I began get more interested in series two, but ultimately it will never be finished because the second series viewing figures were tailing off and Max Landis' several sexual misconduct and abuse allegations made him a very toxic property.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I started it but not getting that binge feeling from it. I guess it's me.



I never binge. One episode per evening. 

And Unforgotten is magnificent. Series 2 is  better than series 1, due to the excellent supporting cast. Nicola Walker is great in both series, of course.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Series 2


Has a couple of glaring plot holes that blew the story into bits for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I never binge. One episode per evening.
> 
> And Unforgotten is magnificent. Series 2 is  better than series 1, due to the excellent supporting cast. Nicola Walker is great in both series, of course.


There’s 4 series!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Has a couple of glaring plot holes that blew the story into bits for me.


Such as?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2021)

I cant remember how to do spoilers


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Such as?


ok


Spoiler



So the male victim/suspect had a water tight alibi and the 2 female suspects are supposed to have killed his abuser. I thought that they would have been unlikely to have the specialist skills to fake the death of a sailor at sea in a city the other side of the country from where they lived


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That’s not quite right. Only Sara killed Colin’s abuser. Marion killed Walker, Sara’s abuser. Colin killed Marion’s father. It would be easy enough to push an old man off of a boat


----------



## kittyP (Jun 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ozark



Everyone keeps telling me how good Ozark is and 3 times now I have tried to get into it and never got more than about 4 episodes in as I find it just so bloody boring  

I think it must just be me though,


----------



## kittyP (Jun 9, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Recently I’ve watched the American Dirk Gently series.  It’s so very different in scale and tone to the Stephen Mangan uk one. Really leans into the hugeness and essential nature of the chaotically interconnected universe stuff.  And so, although I enjoyed Mangan’s version, I think this was better, weirder, more fantastical tv.


I absolutely loved this! 
I very quickly felt hugely emotionally invested in it. 
Like you I loved the Steven Mangan one (I have a huge crush on him) but yes, this is better and weirder.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I liked wood but hated the lead. I quite liked the style and set up, but ultimately thought it was so far removed from the book that it might as well be something else altogether. I think I began get more interested in series two, but ultimately it will never be finished because the second series viewing figures were tailing off and Max Landis' several sexual misconduct and abuse allegations made him a very toxic property.



Oh no I had no idea about that


----------



## kittyP (Jun 9, 2021)

I started Ragnarok yesterday and have nearly finished the first series. 
I really like it


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s not quite right. Only Sara killed Colin’s abuser. Marion killed Walker, Sara’s abuser. Colin killed Marion’s father. It would be easy enough to push an old man off of a boat





Spoiler



A small yacht that was found adrift. How did she get out to sea and back? Also an ex scoutmaster who was capable of sailing sounds a bit too tough.



Anyway... S3 is great as well, and no holes in the plot.


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2021)

Part 2 of Lupin available from today 

Glowing reviews across the board as well.


----------



## Chz (Jun 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> And FWIW the first episode is not as good as the rest (understandable enough for the very first instalment of any series or story), so it only gets better from here.
> 
> Apparently the comic it’s based on is noticeably darker if not necessarily R-rated. Still, hats off to whoever in WB/ Netflix had the clearance to finance it as a TV series. Brave decision on paper to finance it as a reasonably big production but they certainly pulled it off.


It's slightly dark for the 10 year-old here, but he's liking it quite a lot so far. And his mild ASD is very much in favour of "They said the episode name!". 

I'm not sure how big a production it is. There's some random outdoor shots of New Zealand and the vast majority of it looks green-screened. The cheapness is almost charming.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Admittedly it's a family show, but surprised not to see any comments about Sweet Tooth yet. We really liked it. A few plot holes but overall every entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did episode one yesterday. Quite cinematic. 
Not a lot happens and I can't quite put my finger on why, but I liked it. 
I would normally say I'm interested to find out what the world is like, or what the pandemic is or why there are hybrids. . . But I don't think I am. I think it's just nicely spun yarn that I would like to see more of.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 11, 2021)

Loved “The Spy“ - thanks to those who recommended it. SBC proves to be just as talented acting as being Borat, etc... but then I suppose his comedy roles are acting too.

Looking for a good movie to watch on Netflix tonight. Where did all the great movies go to...?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Loved “The Spy“ - thanks to those who recommended it. SBC proves to be just as talented acting as being Borat, etc... but then I suppose his comedy roles are acting too.
> 
> Looking for a good movie to watch on Netflix tonight. Where did all the great movies go to...?



Into the Wild - poetic true story about getting away from it all
Rocks - gritty London yoof. Great performances
The dawn wall - engrossing climbing documentary 
Beasts of no nation - African child soldiers. 
Uncut gems - Adam Sandler is really fucking good in this


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2021)

Just watched the first episode of part 2 of Lupin. Thoroughly enjoyable and gripping. Massive recommendation to all who watched part 1, and a reminder to anyone who hasn’t yet checked this out to do so, certainly if you like Sherlock Holmes-style well written action-crime series.

Apparently already the most successful non-English language series ever on Netflix, and I can see why, certainly as action/ entertainment series go.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 11, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Into the Wild - poetic true story about getting away from it all
> Rocks - gritty London yoof. Great performances
> The dawn wall - engrossing climbing documentary
> Beasts of no nation - African child soldiers.
> Uncut gems - Adam Sandler is really fucking good in this



Rocks was my favourite film of 2020 (of those I saw at the cinema) by a long way. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 12, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Into the Wild - poetic true story about getting away from it all
> Rocks - gritty London yoof. Great performances
> The dawn wall - engrossing climbing documentary
> Beasts of no nation - African child soldiers.
> Uncut gems - Adam Sandler is really fucking good in this


Thanks - didn’t see this in time for last night, but will add them to my list.

I ended up watching 93 Days, a movie telling the true story of an Ebola outbreak in Lagos. Actually I didn’t realise it was a true story until the end and spent the whole movie expecting it to spiral into a Contagian-style apocalyptic disaster movie!  

Bit slow moving at times, but basically a fascinating story showing people facing a horrific situation with great dignity and courage. Was quite uplifting really. Recommended.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2021)

Awake

not the movie  version of Jehovah’s Witness magazine but another medium budget Netflix dystopia thang. People have stopped sleeping. I liked the premise but for me it followed the usual route of guns and blood  . Wasted opportunity


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 12, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Awake
> 
> not the movie  version of Jehovah’s Witness magazine but another medium budget Netflix dystopia thang. People have stopped sleeping. I liked the premise but for me it followed the usual route of guns and blood  . Wasted opportunity


I watched the trailer and it pretty much told me everything I need to know . . . and I was right judging by your post. So annoying. There are so many films that have pretty good and interesting ideas / dilemmas / moral dilemmas that you could slip yourself into in a 'what would I do' kind of way. . . but they always seem to write their way out of any problems rather than find an interesting route/story. 
This one could be great, there is a ticking clock that is more relatable to regular folks than  most . . we all sleep. The gun toting / action route it appears to take looks illogical, overdone and boring.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2021)

I thought birdbox pretty weak as well. The ending made me want to go out and  hijack a london night bus. anyway, getting bored with dystopia / chases / gun battles. on the beach manages to portray a grim future and doesnt need gunfights or A team weapon manufacturing scenes. C-. must work harder


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2021)

Paid in full

Based on true life, Harlem drug tale. Stars Avon Barksdale as a drug kingpin.

It's ok for a Friday night


----------



## nottsgirl (Jun 12, 2021)

Bo Burnham's Inside, loved it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 14, 2021)

Really liking Sweet Tooth at the moment.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 15, 2021)

Started watching that last night.  Saw the first two episodes and enjoyed it so much I bought the graphic novels


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jun 16, 2021)

The new season of Love, Death and Robots was pretty alright - hit and miss, just like the first season - but it was roughly half the amount of episodes. Thought I had my whole night set, and then a couple of hours later it was over.


----------



## Roseygirl (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm with u on the Ozark thing


----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 17, 2021)

Gah, now want the second season of Sweet Tooth to be released asap.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2021)

Watched 'Eighth Grade' last night, on the recommendation of someone on here. Absolutely loved it. Ohmygod, she got it just so bang on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

sojourner said:


> WAtched 'Eighth Grade' last night, on the recommendation of someone on here. Absolutely loved it. Ohmygod, she got it just so bang on.


The actor or the writer/director?
Both amazing but the latter is a man


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Is that a Bo Burnham thing?

I watched a bit of the beginning of the inside thing. I wasn't massively impressed but my daughter was laughing. Impressive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that a Bo Burnham thing?
> 
> I watched a bit of the beginning of the inside thing. I wasn't massively impressed but my daughter was laughing. Impressive.


Aye, I thought it was brilliant - as soj said it's spot on about tweenhood - that aching self-consciousness


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, I thought it was brilliant - as soj said it's spot on about tweenhood - that aching self-consciousness


Tweenhood you say?  Might be a good one for the daughter? She's not 15 yet though, is it racey at all?


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tweenhood you say?  Might be a good one for the daughter? She's not 15 yet though, is it racey at all?


The lead character is that kind of age -- looks like it's a 15 in the UK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> The lead character is that kind of age -- looks like it's a 15 in the UK.


She’s 12/13 I think. Eighth Grade = Year 8


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> She’s 12/13 I think. Eighth Grade = Year 8


Ah, I thought it was like 6 in grade 1 so grade 8 would be 14ish or something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

It's 15 rated. Would it be ok for a 13/14 year old?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Ah, I thought it was like 6 in grade 1 so grade 8 would be 14ish or something.


Just googled it and you’re right. Grade 8 is the same as Year 9


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's 15 rated. Would it be ok for a 13/14 year old?


I reckon, but I’m not a parent. It might be a bit awkward viewing it en famille though


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The actor or the writer/director?
> Both amazing but the latter is a man


The actor, sorry. But clearly, the writer too. Didn't half take me back, to my own youth and to my daughter's.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's 15 rated. Would it be ok for a 13/14 year old?


Yes, I think so


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I reckon, but I’m not a parent. It might be a bit awkward viewing it en famille though


Is there anything specific? Sexy time? Rude words?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is there anything specific? Sexy time? Rude words?


Just awkward chats between father and daughter - it’s quite endearing though cos the dad is doing his best but just can’t seem to connect with her as she’s of that age when talking to your parents about your feelings is unconscionable.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is there anything specific? Sexy time? Rude words?


I suspect she will in some ways identify with the protagonist, and you may see yourself in the film too. I certainly did.

As for sexy time, no, not really. There's one main scene that I can think of that may make you a little uncomfortable but no full on sex.

Rude words - sorry, I don't hear them anymore. I punctuate my speech with them so often I don't really notice them in others.


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I suspect she will in some ways identify with the protagonist, and you may see yourself in the film too. I certainly did.
> 
> As for sexy time, no, not really. *There's one main scene that I can think of that may make you a little uncomfortable* but no full on sex.
> 
> Rude words - sorry, I don't hear them anymore. I punctuate my speech with them so often I don't really notice them in others.


Yeah, I was just thinking that. But maybe a chance to have a discussion about stuff..? (Pressure to do things you don't want to, it's absolutely okay to say no, that kind of thing.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Is it possible to get a heads up on what this actually is so that I don't have to watch the whole thing first?


Sue said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking that. But maybe a chance to have a discussion about stuff..? (Pressure to do things you don't want to, it's absolutely okay to say no, that kind of thing.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Just awkward chats between father and daughter - it’s quite endearing though cos the dad is doing his best but just can’t seem to connect with her as she’s of that age when talking to your parents about your feelings is unconscionable.


Ha ha, ok that sounds soooo right up our current ally. 
I think we will enjoy this. . . .or hate it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it possible to get a heads up on what this actually is so that I don't have to watch the whole thing first?


Blowjobs are discussed and her dad catches her practicing on a banana


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it possible to get a heads up on what this actually is so that I don't have to watch the whole thing first?





Spoiler



From what i remember (and it is a couple of years since I saw it) an older boy she's just met pretends he likes her and tries to pressure her into sex. She rejects him and gets away. 

I suspect you may think your daughter's too young for this and obviously i don't know her but...this isn't an uncommon scenario round your daughter's age so... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Blowjobs are discussed and her dad catches her practicing on a banana


Oh. I'd forgotten about that. That wasn't the bit i thought was potentially an issue.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Blowjobs are discussed and her dad catches her practicing on a banana


OK we started watching it. Lot's of discussion all the way through, but ultimately my daughter was incredibly embarrassed by almost everything the girl did. As a quiet girl at school but much more outgoing at home and with friends, my daughter found it unrealistic. I imagine the embarrassment might be lessened if I had not been in the room, but ultimately, it wasn't clicking with my daughter. . . . then the blow jobs bit came up and we decided to call it quits.


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK we started watching it. Lot's of discussion all the way through, but ultimately my daughter was incredibly embarrassed by almost everything the girl did. As a quiet girl at school but much more outgoing at home and with friends, my daughter found it unrealistic. I imagine the embarrassment might be lessened if I had not been in the room, but ultimately, it wasn't clicking with my daughter. . . . then the blow jobs bit came up and we decided to call it quits.


What did you think of it? And was the discussion good?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK we started watching it. Lot's of discussion all the way through, but ultimately my daughter was incredibly embarrassed by almost everything the girl did. As a quiet girl at school but much more outgoing at home and with friends, my daughter found it unrealistic. I imagine the embarrassment might be lessened if I had not been in the room, but ultimately, it wasn't clicking with my daughter. . . . then the blow jobs bit came up and we decided to call it quits.


Oops, thought you’d check it out before watching it with her. Soz


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> What did you think of it? And was the discussion good?


I don't 'think' we really liked it. We both agreed the way both the dad and daughter  acted was unrealistic, at least from our own perspectives. The dad appeared supportive but somehow got his daughter  to go to the party. Did she actually  want to go to the party? He certainly  didn't  listen to her concerns about it. It was like the plot had to have her going to the party, no other reason. . . Anyway we gave up at blow jobs, pretty sure we wont be back unless you guys have a compelling  argument  for the rest of the flick, (or my daughter  says she would like  to see more).


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't 'think' we really liked it. We both agreed the way both the dad and daughter  acted was unrealistic, at least from our own perspectives. The dad appeared supportive but somehow got his daughter  to go to the party. Did she actually  want to go to the party? He certainly  didn't  listen to her concerns about it. It was like the plot had to have her going to the party, no other reason. . . Anyway we gave up at blow jobs, pretty sure we wont be back unless you guys have a compelling  argument  for the rest of the flick, (or my daughter  says she would like  to see more).


Interesting, it felt pretty realistic to me -- especially making her go to the party -- and the teenagers I know who saw it thought it was too. Horses for courses though.


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2021)

Honestly I would find it deeply embarrassing to sit with my dad and watch a film that mentioned blowjobs now and I'm in my 50s 

I didn't find the film that interesting tbh but I don't think I am the target audience.


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

Epona said:


> Honestly I would find it deeply embarrassing to sit with my dad and watch a film that mentioned blowjobs now and I'm in my 50s
> 
> I didn't find the film that interesting tbh but I don't think I am the target audience.


It's not a film about blowjobs  .


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> It's not a film about blowjobs  .



Yeah check the edit (I feel like we keep having this same repeated scenario over and over, I have some communication issues, give me a minute to read my post over and edit rather than quoting me the second I hit post, tyvm!) 

EDIT: It does sometimes feel like you are sitting waiting to jump on me tbf - probably not the case, but it does seem like that sometimes! No harm intended


----------



## Sue (Jun 17, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yeah check the edit (I feel like we keep having this same repeated scenario over and over, I have some communication issues, give me a minute to read my post over and edit rather than quoting me the second I hit post, tyvm!)
> 
> EDIT: It does sometimes feel like you are sitting waiting to jump on me tbf - probably not the case, but it does seem like that sometimes! No harm intended


Jesus. I'm out.


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> Jesus. I'm out.



I feel like this is deja vu too.  Why not just put me on ignore instead of regularly contradicting me and then getting the huff with me a "thing" that you do?


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2021)

I have some neurological based communication issues, it starts to grate when one person keeps calling me on them in an overly pedantic fashion.

EDIT TO ADD: (I steer clear of the politics forums because I know I cannot always express myself very well and will get pulled up on it, fair enough in discussions that are often about nuance of meaning.  But I don't expect to be constantly under the same scrutiny when I am doing my best to express my feelings about films/tv/books or in suburban, which is why I stay mostly in those areas.  I expect people to be a little more forgiving here and I don't appreciate being pulled up regularly by certain posters - if you want to argue semantics and focus on mistakes in sentence construction etc the politics forums are up there ^^

And yes to anyone coming in on this, there is some history here, I thought she already put me on ignore after huffing and puffing about me in a similar vein on another thread)


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

During early teens, was usually left alone to watch whatever, so it wasn't embarassing if sex came up. Didn't do family film watching. Although mom did force me to watch classics like Casablanca, The Wages of Fear, Now Voyager etc and decades on, am grateful she did.

Dammit. Tearing up just typing this.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> During early teens, was usually left alone to watch whatever, so it wasn't embarassing if sex came up. Didn't do family film watching. Although mom did force me to watch classics like Casablanca, The Wages of Fear, Now Voyager etc and decades on, am grateful she did.
> 
> Dammit. Tearing up just typing this.



I think I have a bit of a skewed view because ok I am just going to come out and say it, my family was odd.  If there was any nudity in anything we weren't allowed to watch it and my parents (I think mostly my mum, but my dad goes along with it) does not want to watch anything that is not 100% family viewing.  Topless is not ok, suggestion of sexual encounter is not ok, it is 100% kiddies viewing for my parents. (And this persists to this day, I make sure to have some Marvel or Disney movies to show if they come round for Xmas)

I do think this has skewed my view a bit on what is acceptable family viewing (different to what I will watch myself as an individual).  In some ways it means I absolutely relish as an adult the occasional filthy sex scene in films or on TV.  And it sometimes feels very naughty as a result (yes Sens8, I am looking at you).

I mean my god there would have been no talk of blow jobs in films - that would have been banned without them even watching it.

They did let my brother watch Salem's Lot when he was 6 though - there was no nudity in it but he was terrified that vampires were going to scratch at his window and couldn't sleep properly for months.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> I think I have a bit of a skewed view because ok I am just going to come out and say it, my family was odd.  If there was any nudity in anything we weren't allowed to watch it and my parents (I think mostly my mum, but my dad goes along with it) does not want to watch anything that is not 100% family viewing.  Topless is not ok, suggestion of sexual encounter is not ok, it is 100% kiddies viewing for my parents. (And this persists to this day, I make sure to have some Marvel or Disney movies to show if they come round for Xmas)
> 
> I do think this has skewed my view a bit on what is acceptable family viewing (different to what I will watch myself as an individual).  In some ways it means I absolutely relish as an adult the occasional filthy sex scene in films or on TV.  And it sometimes feels very naughty as a result (yes Sens8, I am looking at you).
> 
> ...



Sens8 was proper fucking  with the sex scenes imho but they were also fucking beautiful too  

Sens8 along with Orphan Black are the things I have watched in the last 10 odd years that I felt tapped in to my psyche and my soul on an unexpected level


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Sens8 was proper fucking  with the sex scenes imho but they were also fucking beautiful too
> 
> Sens8 along with Orphan Black are the things I have watched in the last 10 odd years that I felt tapped in to my psyche and my soul on an unexpected level



Oh yeah and I didn't mean that as any sort of downer on Sense8, it is one of the best things I have ever watched but the 8 way sensory sex scenes were a bit "I don't know where I would put all my limbs" and most definitely "would not watch this with the parents!"   But it was absolutely great, and I loved Freema Agyeman in it (when I thought she was quite wooden in Doctor Who, Sense8 really gave her room if that makes sense).  And the whole thing was beautifully done.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> Interesting, it felt pretty realistic to me -- especially making her go to the party -- and the teenagers I know who saw it thought it was too. Horses for courses though.


In what way was it realistic? I think the party itself would have played out in a 'similar' way had my daughter or I ever found ourselves in that situation, but that situation would simply not age happened. Would never have pushed my daughter to go, and if I had she would have probably put up more resistance. Double odd in the context of film because the daughter has more alpha control over the dad than my daughter has on me. There was an undertone of the two single parents being interested in each other, which I feel could have justified a unwarranted push for the father overstating the benefits of the party.

Maybe I should watch the rest. I can't properly comment on such a small section.

I did watch a bit of Bo Burnham on you tube later, and though  largely thought he wasn't for me, he did a couple of good zingers that I really liked. The only joke I remember was . . .
"Who likes impressions?"
Audience - _yeah_
"Why?"
Audience - _!!!!???_
"That was Socrates"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> Interesting, it felt pretty realistic to me -- especially making her go to the party -- and the teenagers I know who saw it thought it was too. Horses for courses though.


Yeh me too, as already mentioned.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Yeh me too, as already mentioned.


Do you mean realistic in that your dad would have made you go to party like that despite your protests?


----------



## Reno (Jun 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you mean realistic in that your dad would have made you go to party like that despite your protests?


I don’t see what’s unrealistic about it. You wouldn’t have done it, that doesn’t make it unrealistic that someone else would do it. My parents pulled shit all the time which you would probably find highly unrealistic.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Oh yeah and I didn't mean that as any sort of downer on Sense8, it is one of the best things I have ever watched but the 8 way sensory sex scenes were a bit "I don't know where I would put all my limbs" and most definitely "would not watch this with the parents!"   But it was absolutely great, and I loved Freema Agyeman in it (when I thought she was quite wooden in Doctor Who, Sense8 really gave her room if that makes sense).  And the whole thing was beautifully done.


Yes sorry was agreeing with you that the sex scenes are definitely not for watching with family members, they are extremely full on. 

It took me so long to realise that she was the same actor from Doctor Who. 
She was so wooden in Doctor Who and so good in Sense8 that I couldn't believe it was the same person.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2021)

Reno said:


> I don’t see what’s unrealistic about it. You wouldn’t have done it, that doesn’t make it unrealistic that someone else would do it. My parents pulled shit all the time which you would probably find highly unrealistic.


I think I explained this earlier. 
The girl clearly didn't want to go, but the dad gave some weak reasoning as to while she should. Despite being pretty much the teen alpha in the parent / kid relationship she but up barely any fight except to say she really didn't want to go. The dad didn't push that hard either. It all seemed like it could have been avoided if she had just been as belligerent and dismissive as she had been about everything else the father said (that were all far more inconsequential). 

The party itself seemed pretty legit. 

No, it wouldn't have happened to me or my daughter, but I wasn't contesting that it wouldn't or couldn't happen to anyone else, just that it didn't seem realistic in relation to the parent/daughter relationship set up that we had seen up to that point.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yes sorry was agreeing with you that the sex scenes are definitely not for watching with family members, they are extremely full on.
> 
> It took me so long to realise that she was the same actor from Doctor Who.
> She was so wooden in Doctor Who and so good in Sense8 that I couldn't believe it was the same person.



I also really liked the guy who played Hernando - he was also in Dance of the 41 - also on Netflix and also with some good filthy orgy scenes in it (but then it all goes horribly wrong and is very sad and poignant - based on a true story).


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2021)

BTW I don't _only_ watch stuff if it has wild filthy sex in!  I realise I might be giving that impression.  I certainly don't mind it as a part of good TV/Film though


----------



## kittyP (Jun 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> I also really liked the guy who played Hernando - he was also in Dance of the 41 - also on Netflix and also with some good filthy orgy scenes in it (but then it all goes horribly wrong and is very sad and poignant - based on a true story).



I am currently watching him in 30 Coins (not on Netflix unfortunately) about a Spanish rogue exorcist (he plays the mayor).
It is really weird, kinda soap opera/cartoonish and the dialogue and action are both so fast I struggle to keep up with the subs but I am sort of enjoying it


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yes sorry was agreeing with you that the sex scenes are definitely not for watching with family members, they are extremely full on.
> 
> It took me so long to realise that she was the same actor from Doctor Who.
> She was so wooden in Doctor Who and so good in Sense8 that I couldn't believe it was the same person.



Think Freema Agyeman's character was badly served by scriptwriters in Doctor Who.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you mean realistic in that your dad would have made you go to party like that despite your protests?


Tbh, I didn't pick up on him making her go. I thought she just wanted to brave it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Tbh, I didn't pick up on him making her go. I thought she just wanted to brave it.


I see, well that would make more sense, maybe that just didn't come through enough for me. All the discussions they had seemed to suggest she didn't want to go and he wanted her to go. As there was an internal monologue in the form of her videos I thought it might have made that clearer, but those only kicked in after she was there so I thought they were implying she thought she should make the best of a bad situation. . . Especially as her object of desire was there.

Music spots were all a bit loud too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 19, 2021)

American Horror Show season 6

Just when the show hits mid-season it all goes enjoyably meta. This may just surpass Hotel (season 5).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2021)

Re-watched the excellent W/bob & david and noticed episode 3 was pulled for 'blackface', which considering the context, does not seem fair. 









						Netflix Pulls ‘W/Bob & David’ Episode Over Blackface Sketch
					

Netflix has taken down an episode of W/Bob and David, its 2015 series starring the Mr. Show duo of Bob Odenkirk and David Cross, over a sketch that showed Cross in blackface, Deadline has confirmed…




					deadline.com
				




There are some poor quality versions on You Tube, but I would love to see all seasons of Mr Show up and streaming on something as it never came to the UK.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 20, 2021)

Loving Ragnarok quite a lot.  The dubbing is excellent - seems to have been done by Norwegian (or Nordic) native speakers who are nuanced performers.   It’s the first dubbed thing I’ve watched since Heidi in the eighties, and back then dubbing seemed to have no acting skill whatsoever.  Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Reno (Jun 20, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Loving Ragnarok quite a lot.  The dubbing is excellent - seems to have been done by Norwegian (or Nordic) native speakers who are nuanced performers.   It’s the first dubbed thing I’ve watched since Heidi in the eighties, and back then dubbing seemed to have no acting skill whatsoever.  Pleasantly surprised.


Not a fan of subtitles ? As someone who knows a lot about acting, I wouldn't have had you down as someone who watches foreign language TV/films dubbed over.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2021)

Anyone else notice you can sing the flake advert to the Sweet Tooth soundtrack?


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2021)

Reno said:


> Not a fan of subtitles ? As someone who knows a lot about acting, I wouldn't have had you down as someone who watches foreign language TV/films dubbed over.


As someone who grew up in a country where every single foreign film or series was invariably dubbed, when I first moved here, learned English, and rewatched English language films in their original language for the first time, I realised how indescribably better most Hollywood and British films are subtitled than they are dubbed, regardless of whether one might understand even a single word of English or not.

Having said that, depending on the nature of the film and the quality of the dubbing, sometimes it doesn’t necessarily ruin the film. There was a recent French sci-fi film on Netflix about a woman waking up in a pod (can’t remember the title) that both my OH and I didn’t even realise it was dubbed for the first ten minutes. And given that the film was a thriller not relying on amazing dialogue to deliver the goods, for me you can get away with watching the dubbed version without ruining the experience. I realise this might feel sacrilegious to some, and fair enough if so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2021)

Oxygen? On Netflix you just need to change the settings if you don’t want it dubbed and also if you don’t want subtitles. Makes sense to make it accessible for more people


----------



## kittyP (Jun 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> Not a fan of subtitles ? As someone who knows a lot about acting, I wouldn't have had you down as someone who watches foreign language TV/films dubbed over.



I know for me personally, over the last few years due to my mental health, medication side effects and a few other things I sometimes find it really hard to concentrate on subtitled foreign language films/tv.
I have to be in the perfect frame of mind for them now where as in the past I barely noticed.
It's a real shame but it is what it is. 

I like spanglechick started watching Ragnarok dubbed (by accident) I was really impressed with the quality compared to other stuff although I did switch to subs after about 10 mins. 

I have recently been watching something Spanish and the dialogue and action is so fast that I can't read the subs quick enough and keep having to pause and/or go back. 

Sorry, as I'm rambling, my point is there are lots of different reasons why someone might want to watch something dubbed rather.


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Oxygen? On Netflix you just need to change the settings if you don’t want it dubbed and also if you don’t want subtitles. Makes sense to make it accessible for more people


Yeah that was the one. It started playing in English language and unlike most other dubbed stuff it actually took us a few minutes to realise it was dubbed. And then it didn’t get in the way.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yeah that was the one. It started playing in English language and unlike most other dubbed stuff it actually took us a few minutes to realise it was dubbed. And then it didn’t get in the way.


You just need to change the settings


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 21, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I know for me personally, over the last few years due to my mental health, medication side effects and a few other things I sometimes find it really hard to concentrate on subtitled foreign language films/tv.
> I have to be in the perfect frame of mind for them now where as in the past I barely noticed.
> It's a real shame but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Spanish films subtitled are often challenging, especially if your reading speed is as poor as mine. Mrs Spy taught me a method of reading them which has helped enormously though. Instead of reading each word, you just scan each line of the caption. Your brain doesn’t actually need you to read every word and will sort it out for you if you just look at each line as a whole. It takes a bit of practice but it definitely works. I used to hate subtitled stuff but now rarely notice them after a few minutes. Like you though I’m sometimes just not in the mood for them and occasionally wish Netflix and Amazon had an option to filter out foreign language films from search results.


----------



## Reno (Jun 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> As someone who grew up in a country where every single foreign film or series was invariably dubbed, when I first moved here, learned English, and rewatched English language films in their original language for the first time, I realised how indescribably better most Hollywood and British films are subtitled than they are dubbed, regardless of whether one might understand even a single word of English or not.
> 
> Having said that, depending on the nature of the film and the quality of the dubbing, sometimes it doesn’t necessarily ruin the film. There was a recent French sci-fi film on Netflix about a woman waking up in a pod (can’t remember the title) that both my OH and I didn’t even realise it was dubbed for the first ten minutes. And given that the film was a thriller not relying on amazing dialogue to deliver the goods, for me you can get away with watching the dubbed version without ruining the experience. I realise this might feel sacrilegious to some, and fair enough if so.


I wasn't a huge fan of Oxygen, but what makes at least some of it work is Melanie Laurent's performance, which is the entire show. That's what you watch, a woman in close up, talking and if you watch it dubbed, you can truly savour the mismatch between sound and image. How the lip movement doesn't match the dialogue. How the performance of the dubbing actor is vastly inferior to the actual actor. They simply can't match the intensity of the original performance in a sound studio, while concentrating to match the actors mouth. The dialogue always sounds too clean, because it's recorded in a sealed interior (admittedly not as much of a problem with Oxygen, which takes place in a pod). Obviously everybody is free to watch whatever version they like, but for me one of the main pleasures of film/TV is a great performance and that is ruined by dubbing.

I'm now living back in Germany where they dub everything that isn't German, I'm just glad that unlike when I grew up there I now have alternatives to watching films and TV in their original versions even if that means that I rarely go to the cinema. Most of my German friends and family watch everything dubbed.

Apparently they are working on a deep fake software which translates the original performance into other languages. So far I'm not convinced, it looks a bit too CGI around the mouth but I'm curious about where that goes. It will certainly put an entire industry out of work.








						Deepfake dubs could help translate film and TV without losing an actor’s original performance
					

“It’s all about retaining the performance.”




					www.theverge.com


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> Not a fan of subtitles ? As someone who knows a lot about acting, I wouldn't have had you down as someone who watches foreign language TV/films dubbed over.


It’s a first, for me. I have no problem watching a film with subtitles, but when I boxset binge a tv show, most times I don’t want to commit my absolute attention for ten, twenty-whatever hours.  I want to be able to do the washing up, or crochet, or occasionally check my phone.   And only my French is good enough to take my eyes off the screen and still follow the dialogue.  And English, obviously.  So I’ve found myself starting a series, not following chunks because my eyes have wandered, and ended up giving up on them.  

As it turns out, Ragnarok is a good enough show that it had more or less my undivided attention anyway - but I don’t have especially high expectations of tv box sets - so when it started autoplaying in English and it wasn’t immediately terrible, I thought I’d give it a whirl.


----------



## Reno (Jun 21, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It’s a first, for me. I have no problem watching a film with subtitles, but when I boxset binge a tv show, most times I don’t want to commit my absolute attention for ten, twenty-whatever hours.  I want to be able to do the washing up, or crochet, or occasionally check my phone.   And only my French is good enough to take my eyes off the screen and still follow the dialogue.  And English, obviously.  So I’ve found myself starting a series, not following chunks because my eyes have wandered, and ended up giving up on them.
> 
> As it turns out, Ragnarok is a good enough show that it had more or less my undivided attention anyway - but I don’t have especially high expectations of tv box sets - so when it started autoplaying in English and it wasn’t immediately terrible, I thought I’d give it a whirl.


I now find good tv series usually are far better quality than mainstream films, so I try to find something good and then it has my undivided attention. Over the last couple of years We Are Who We Are, I May Destroy You, Giri/Hari, Normal People, Watchmen, For All Mankind, Dark, Devs and Euphoria were as good as the best films I've seen at around the same time and some probably better.

I can watch something like a reality competition show while doing other stuff, but not drama, I lose the thread if I don't pay attention. Then again Ragnarock is not something high up on my to-watch list, maybe even I could crochet to that.


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2021)

Firm early-season recommendation for *Katla*. A new Icelandic sci-fi/ mystery series about an volcanic eruption causing various strange things happen in the local community. Rather promising first episode.









						Stream It Or Skip It: ‘Katla’ On Netflix, An Icelandic Drama About People Being Unearthed From A Glacier As A Volcano Erupts
					

While a glacial volcano erupts, people come out of the muck. But just who are these new visitors?




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## Epona (Jun 21, 2021)

T & P said:


> Firm early-season recommendation for *Katla*. A new Icelandic sci-fi/ mystery series about an volcanic eruption causing various strange things happen in the local community. Rather promising first episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Started that last night, it's rather good so far.   (Premise reminded me a bit of Dark, which I still need to finish watching).


----------



## Cerv (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks. Looks interesting & have added to the list


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Nightingale
> 
> A dark, nasty, violent tale of revenge set in colonial Tasmania. It is brutal and upsetting but I thought it was very good indeed.
> 
> Tasmania itself, of course, is captivatingly beautiful.


Bloody hell 😱😱😱


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Bloody hell 😱😱😱


Good isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good isn't it?


Hard to watch though - I saw it at the cinema and there was a lot of clamour and some walkouts at one particular scene


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Hard to watch though - I saw it at the cinema and there was a lot of clamour and some walkouts at one particular scene


Oh yes I'm not denying that it's very nasty in places but I thought it was a very good film that didn't shy away from the very real nastiness it was portraying.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Good isn't it?


A powerful story with some strong performances and interesting shot choices, but the pacing/editing felt a bit off in places, and that took me out of being completely immersed in it at times.

But definitely lots to recommend 👍


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2021)

There's been a hoopla today on Twitter about a forthcoming furry dating show called Sexy Beasts:


I think Shippou-Sensei has that manga


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> There's been a hoopla today on Twitter about a forthcoming furry dating show called Sexy Beasts:
> 
> 
> I think Shippou-Sensei has that manga



Yeah

Its a horror manga


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 24, 2021)

Just finished Don’t fuck with Cats. I know it’s been mentioned on here before, and not everyone’s cup of tea, but I found it gripping in a “holy fuck what is wrong with this person” way.  If Netflix sci fi always misses the mark, at least they make up for it with great docuseries.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm enjoying Can You Hear Me? It's a French Canadian drama -although was like a dark comedy at first- about 3 women living in poverty.


----------



## ash (Jun 24, 2021)

The Last Tree was excellent. Nigerian boy brought up by a family in rural England until he is 11 then uprooted by his Mum and taken to London. Catch it while you can it leaves Netflix on the 30th.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 25, 2021)

Black Summer S2 is out which is a prequel to Z Nation - Good Zombie series, nothing too taxing


----------



## Reno (Jun 25, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Black Summer S2 is out which is a prequel to Z Nation - Good Zombie series, nothing too taxing


I started season 1 yesterday, 4 episodes in and it's not bad. It's quite lean, all it does is to put its characters in scary situations, which works for me. Certainly more fun than The Walking Dead has been for the last few years.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 25, 2021)

Reno said:


> I started season 1 yesterday, 4 episodes in and it's not bad. It's quite lean, all it does is to put its characters in scary situations, which works for me. Certainly more fun than The Walking Dead has been for the last few years.


Agreed, it is like Walking Dead extreme, gets a bit _faster _towards the end but the premise does not change much.


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2021)

Although I have enjoyed a number of zombie productions over the years, I regard the genre a bit like the superhero one- so much saturation of it I am fatigued, naturally reluctant to try out new ones.

But after so many comments ITT about Black Summer we decided to give it go just now. All I can say is that the first episode was not only brilliantly entertaining and cleverly written, but also contained more action and thrills than an entire season’s worth of The Walking Dead.

The second episode is so far as good, so I am sold on this, and would recommend anyone else reluctant to give it a go because fucking zombies to try it. Short season, short episodes, well paced and thrilling


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2021)

Mid S1 update, really enjoying this


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2021)

smokey and the bandit
hot dang that was fun, 90 minutes flew by
jackie gleason oscar worthy performance
dont make them like this anymore


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 25, 2021)

Just watched the documentary 'Hating Peter Tatchell' I would recommend it.  He has had a remarkable life.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 26, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Black Summer S2 is out which is a prequel to Z Nation - Good Zombie series, nothing too taxing


I loved Z Nation. Watching this because I love the zombie genre generally speaking, but struggling to engage with Black Summer. I've just rewatched season one before starting season two, am now on season two, episode two, and I think I've figured out why I'm finding it so hard going...

... there's seemingly no overarching narrative arc, so far, just a series of set pieces, with different characters, flitting backwards and forwards in time, so it's too disjointed. I mean, it can be a good device, to have a minor character in one scene subsequently have scene(s) of their own, introducing them and giving them a bit of their own back story. It can work if you have a main set of characters and a main story arc/narrative, but it seems like there are too many bit parts, too many small parts with cameos from other small part players. 

...And there's not much in the way of back story and character development either. There's not that much dialogue that helps you get to know the characters and become invested in them. Much of the dialogue, such that there is, is antagonistic, between parties who are fighting, or functional stuff like giving their allies/friends instructions/orders during fight/action scenes...

... it's weird to be as far in as the second episode of season two and not to feel invested in any of the characters, to feel like we the audience haven't been given a chance to get to know them, because of the short distinct scenes and jumping around of the timeline and lack of character development.


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2021)

We’ve actually just finished S1. Devoured it in one sitting. Perhaps part of the reason we loved it and you AnnO'Neemus not so much is because it’s not really much of a zombie series at all, even if it provides the the basic premise.

For me it feels much more of an action/ thriller fast paced series that’s highly gripping but ultimately it’s irrelevant if it involves zombies, alien invaders, space mercenaries, vampires, or sheriffs battling organised crime in small towns. Though it does have the odd excellent horror moments- the bit in the air conditioning ducts for instance.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 26, 2021)

Two more eps of season 1 Ragnarok. Liking it muchly.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 26, 2021)

I’m half way thru “Carmel”, a 4 part docuseries about the death of a rich woman from a high society Argentine family.  I suppose I shouldn’t recommend it until I’ve finished it, but it’s certainly caught my interest so far.

Living in an exclusive gated community, there’s every reason to think she would be safe at home, but a death which is initially presented by her family as accidental, starts to look highly suspect as the evidence slowly emerges.

In Spanish with English subtitles.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 26, 2021)

Reno said:


> Not a fan of subtitles ? As someone who knows a lot about acting, I wouldn't have had you down as someone who watches foreign language TV/films dubbed over.



I didnt even know there was a dubbed version.
Another reason for me to rewatch Ragnarok..
Yay!!😁


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> Firm early-season recommendation for *Katla*. A new Icelandic sci-fi/ mystery series about an volcanic eruption causing various strange things happen in the local community. Rather promising first episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh thanks for this!!!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 26, 2021)

Am very fond of Z Nation and have really enjoyed Black Summer, but they feel like very different shows. Black Summer is really tense, Z Nation is cheeky and fun.
I have totally given up on Walking Dead. Eff that noise. I have put so much time and money into the show and bastard comics I could puke all over the rambling borefest.
I want to go round and insult every single person who works on it, alphabetically, in the style of Wowbagger The Infinitely Prolonged. 
Jerks.


----------



## Reno (Jun 26, 2021)

I missed out on Z Nation because at the time I felt I only needed one zombie show in my life. I got tired of The Walking Dead repeating the formula of having a new big bad turn up every few seasons and then establishing their empire of evil against who our heroes have to fight.

Last night I finished S01 of Black Summer and watched the first episode of S02. I find the sheer misanthropy of the show amusing, it could be called No Good Deed Goes Unpunished. 



Spoiler



Only those who are willing to ruthlessly kill everybody in their way survive. I was glad to see the beardy, useless guy go the way he did at the start of season 2, even though I'd probably be as scared as he is all the time.


 Replaying events from different POVs Pulp Fiction-style also works well.


----------



## Epona (Jun 26, 2021)

Watched the first 2 episodes of S1 of Black Summer last night and am enjoying (another here who was totally bored with the constant zombiefest, this is a bit different though).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2021)

The Dead Don't Die is utterly utterly disappointing.


----------



## Supine (Jun 26, 2021)

Enjoyed Don’t f&ck with cats. Mad true story.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Dead Don't Die is utterly utterly disappointing.



Oh I quite enjoyed it. 
Nothing amazing but quietly enjoyable.


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> View attachment 275294





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Dead Don't Die is utterly utterly disappointing.





kittyP said:


> Oh I quite enjoyed it.
> Nothing amazing but quietly enjoyable.


It’s not terrible but also nowhere near great, as some critics saw it as. IIRC it enjoyed rave reviews at Cannes of all places.

Worth watching if free, but certainly not paying for it, as we did.

ETA: Forget Star fucking Wars- Adam Driver is IMO a great deadpan comedy actor, as shown here as well as Girls. His performance in this film was the most enjoyable for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Oh I quite enjoyed it.
> Nothing amazing but quietly enjoyable.


Maybe I was hoping for something better.
Murrey looked like he couldn't be arsed. No story, no progression. Just flat lined at the end. 

They also missed what would have been a great title intro, dropping in the "this is the theme song" line before the opening credits. Just falls flat five minutes after. Lots of missed opportunities.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 26, 2021)

I had not heard or read anything about it so maybe it helped that I wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2021)

Reno said:


> I missed out on Z Nation because at the time I felt I only needed one zombie show in my life. I got tired of The Walking Dead repeating the formula of having a new big bad turn up every few seasons and then establishing their empire of evil against who our heroes have to fight.
> 
> Last night I finished S01 of Black Summer and watched the first episode of S02. I find the sheer misanthropy of the show amusing, it could be called No Good Deed Goes Unpunished.
> 
> ...


We’re on ep 7 of season 2 and still much enjoying it, certainly as a thrilling entertaining vehicle. But it’s more than just that. As you said the Pulp Fiction style flashbacks work well and add an extra level of sophistication. I am also loving the camera work.

As a humorous form of criticism, the zombies in this series are among the fastest running and tenacious of any in the genre I have seen, but they sure are shit at breaking into houses with fragile single pane glass doors and windows. Even though they are often seen breaking through wooden doors and fences.

One episode to go and my only concern is that this series perhaps hasn’t been written to its conclusion with a predetermined number of seasons, but left open ended from season to season for as long as the ratings are good. I don’t mind if this spills into a third one, but I hope it doesn’t go the way of TWD


----------



## miss direct (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm watching Safe - giving it another go.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 27, 2021)

Would I need to watch Z Nation before watching Black Summer?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 27, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I had not heard or read anything about it so maybe it helped that I wasn't expecting anything.


I didn't really hear anything about it, but I would have thought that with an interesting set up an acclaimed director a star studded cast could have accomplished something more. . . But literally it's just those stars barely bothering to act in a story that goes nowhere. No highs and lows, no emotional involvement.
I suppose that's the only thing you can say about it, it's almost nihilistic in the way it purposefully doesn't let any thread take you anywhere. This idea could have been quite funny, but just ends up being boring because it's all the same and there is an almost flatlining pace to everything. The fourth wall breaking of knowing the script could have been interesting too, but is introduced as some kind of throwaway amateur hour sketch.
The female cops death right before this point might have been better if instead of just being utterly irrational, she decided the film was going nowhere and walked out into the zombies.
If it was going to be a nihilistic deconstruction then it really needed to switch gears and lean into it.


----------



## Reno (Jun 27, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Would I need to watch Z Nation before watching Black Summer?


I haven’t seen Z Nation and I don’t believe you need to have seen it. Black Summer is s prequel with a different set of characters, it just takes place in the same universe. From what I’ve read Z Nation had a lighter tone, Black Summer is quite grim.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 27, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Would I need to watch Z Nation before watching Black Summer?


No need to at all


----------



## Chz (Jun 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> It’s not terrible but also nowhere near great, as some critics saw it as. IIRC it enjoyed rave reviews at Cannes of all places.
> 
> Worth watching if free, but certainly not paying for it, as we did.
> 
> ETA: Forget Star fucking Wars- Adam Driver is IMO a great deadpan comedy actor, as shown here as well as Girls. His performance in this film was the most enjoyable for me.


I went to a special preview at the BFI, and it did seem that I was in the minority with my disappointment. Even given that I think a bit of Tilda Swinton makes everything better.

I have a funny thing about Adam Driver. I have nothing against him personally, think he's a perfectly cromulent actor. I just happen to dislike absolutely everything that he's been in. Not because of him, but it's a damning record.


----------



## Reno (Jun 27, 2021)

Chz said:


> I went to a special preview at the BFI, and it did seem that I was in the minority with my disappointment. Even given that I think a bit of Tilda Swinton makes everything better.
> 
> I have a funny thing about Adam Driver. I have nothing against him personally, think he's a perfectly cromulent actor. I just happen to dislike absolutely everything that he's been in. Not because of him, but it's a damning record.


I thought Marriage Story with Adam Driver was the best film of 2019. I'm a bit the opposite, I think Adam Driver makes everything better (even fucking Star Wars!), he's a hugely versatile actor, while Tilda Swinton can be an awful ham. She is good when reigned in a bit, but many of the art house directors whose muse she becomes, are so in awe of her that they give her free reign and I'm getting a little tired of her brand of chewing the scenery. I didn't make it all the way through Almodovar's The Human Voice, I found her acting unbearable.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 27, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't really hear anything about it, but I would have thought that with an interesting set up an acclaimed director a star studded cast could have accomplished something more. . . But literally it's just those stars barely bothering to act in a story that goes nowhere. No highs and lows, no emotional involvement.
> I suppose that's the only thing you can say about it, it's almost nihilistic in the way it purposefully doesn't let any thread take you anywhere. This idea could have been quite funny, but just ends up being boring because it's all the same and there is an almost flatlining pace to everything. The fourth wall breaking of knowing the script could have been interesting too, but is introduced as some kind of throwaway amateur hour sketch.
> The female cops death right before this point might have been better if instead of just being utterly irrational, she decided the film was going nowhere and walked out into the zombies.
> If it was going to be a nihilistic deconstruction then it really needed to switch gears and lean into it.



Hmm see I completely agree with nearly all of that but I still ended up thinking it was OK. 
Definitely could have been a lot better though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 27, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Hmm see I completely agree with nearly all of that but I still ended up thinking it was OK.
> Definitely could have been a lot better though.


Yes I suppose it was 'ok', I have certainly watched a lot worse recently and I don't regret watching it. I think it just irks and frustrates me more when there is unrealised  potential in a film. I certainly didn't hate it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 27, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Crip Camp...documentary about the summer camp in America for disabled young people that spawned the disability rights movement. Excellent, a must see.


Agreed - just watched this, it's really good and affecting.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2021)

After finishing S2 of Black Summer we decided to give Z Nation a go today. Fucking loving it so far


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2021)

Despite Magne and Iman looking too old for school, am really enjoying season 2 of Ragnarok. Reminds me a bit more of American Gods (the book, haven't seen the series) than Marvel.


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Despite Magne and Iman looking too old for school, am really enjoying season 2 of Ragnarok. Reminds me a bit more of American Gods (the book, haven't seen the series) than Marvel.


For me it’s precisely (though not the only reason) because it’s a million miles away from a typical Marvel product that it’s so enjoyable. It’s the superhero series for people who hate superhero series.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 28, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Would I need to watch Z Nation before watching Black Summer?


No, the two series have nothing to do with one another really. The only connection is supposedly a reference by someone in Z Nation to "Black Summer" having been when everything went to shit.

So Black Summer is sort of a prequel in that sense, in that it happens before the events in Z Nation, but there's no other connection, no cross-over characters or anything.

The styles are completely different too. Z Nation was very much tongue in cheek and didn't take itself too seriously and sent up the zombie genre, was a bit derivative sometimes but in a humorous homage way. Plus there was a strong narrative arc moving the story along, and character development. Black Summer has neither. It's mostly a series of short-ish scenes/scenarios, set pieces in which groups of characters are in difficult situations with zombies and/or other survivors. There are more fight scenes and shoot-outs. Some characters pop up again, but like I said, no real character development, just the same character but in a different scenario. And the timeline goes a bit back and forth, jumps around, which can sometimes be a good device, a good way of telling a character's back story, but here it's just overlapping characters/stories. And Black Summer doesn't have any of the humour that Z Nation did.

I read that the shows had the same writers and some production, so that's the other thing they have in common, behind the scenes, in that it's made by a lot of the same people who made Z Nation.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> After finishing S2 of Black Summer we decided to give Z Nation a go today. Fucking loving it so far


I've watched all of season one of Black Summer, and I'm half way through season two. I'm not enamoured, tbh, and I like most zombie stuff.

But I loved Z Nation.

Z Nation is much, much better than Black Summer.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> For me it’s precisely (though not the only reason) because it’s a million miles away from a typical Marvel product that it’s so enjoyable. It’s the superhero series for people who hate superhero series.



Oh, just love the superhero series/films. Don't mind if it's Marvel, or Chronicle, Unbreakable, Invincible or this. There's always plenty to do with the genre. Kinda the same with genres like martial arts and vampires.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've watched all of season one of Black Summer, and I'm half way through season two. I'm not enamoured, tbh, and I like most zombie stuff.
> 
> But I loved Z Nation.
> 
> Z Nation is much, much better than Black Summer.



Is Z Nation also a film?


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Is Z Nation also a film?


It's not but from reading the description, there are a lot of zombie films like it out there. What put me off about Z Nation was that it was made by The Asylum, who make ultra-low budget "mockbusters" and crap like the Sharknado films. Z Nation sounded like a campy send up along Sharknado & co and I prefer my horror scary. Reviews for the early seasons were poor, though they improved as the series went on. May check it out eventually, after liking Black Summer.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 28, 2021)

No, just a TV show


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 28, 2021)

You may be thinking of World War Z


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Is Z Nation also a film?



I expect you are thinking of world war Z. This is probably why asylum put a 'Z' in the title of their series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've watched all of season one of Black Summer, and I'm half way through season two. I'm not enamoured, tbh, and I like most zombie stuff.
> 
> But I loved Z Nation.
> 
> Z Nation is much, much better than Black Summer.



Based on this thread I am having a go at  a bit of z nation this morning. I'm only on episode two . . . Not terrible (apart from some of the acting) but I have to ask. . . does it improve, or is this how it continues? I'm not super gripped.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 28, 2021)

I’ve watched the first three episodes of Black Summer, but can’t get into it. Just people running around getting mobbed in various ways. Is there more to it or am I right to bail out before I waste more time?


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’ve watched the first three episodes of Black Summer, but can’t get into it. Just people running around getting mobbed in various ways. Is there more to it or am I right to bail out before I waste more time?


Sometimes people running around and getting gruesomely killed 
is all I need. It’s probably not for you.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 28, 2021)

Reno said:


> Sometimes people running around and getting gruesomely killed
> is all I need. It’s probably not for you.


Yeah, I think it isn’t. I might try Z Nation though, as it sounds like it has a bit more to it.


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2021)

Well, we did the whole S1 of Z Nation last night, so a thumbs up from me!


----------



## T & P (Jun 28, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Would I need to watch Z Nation before watching Black Summer?


As Reno said, you definitely don’t need to. The only thing is that I agree with others’ sentiment that Z Nation is better than Black Summer. So you might want to start with the lesser good one. Also better IMO to progress from the dark and grim one to the funnier and somewhat lighter in tone one.

FWIW, we started with Black Summer and really enjoyed it. Second season perhaps starts to peter out a bit towards its finale, but still very good on the whole.

I am glad we started with it because we’re enjoying Z Nation even more, and not just because of its funnier & lighter tone.

Anyways, highly recommended both even if like us you had grown tired of the zombie genre. Black Summer in particular is much less about zombie apocalypses as is about human nature.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 28, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’ve watched the first three episodes of Black Summer, but can’t get into it. Just people running around getting mobbed in various ways. Is there more to it or am I right to bail out before I waste more time?


Bail.

I'm only watching it because I'm a 'I've started so I'll finish' completist. I'm half way through season two and I still don't know who 90 per cent of the characters are and the other 10 per cent I don't give a shit about.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 29, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’ve watched the first three episodes of Black Summer, but can’t get into it. Just people running around getting mobbed in various ways. Is there more to it or am I right to bail out before I waste more time?


I just tried it again, for the third time, and it's still shite. I didn't realise I'd attempted to watch it before, as there was no tick next to any episode, but that's only because I couldn't finish a full episode. Then I got to the bit where a woman climbs a fence whilst getting chased by a zomboid, and remembered how utterly shite it was the first two times I attempted to watch it, but I persevered for a full episode, and its still utter shite.
I wish there was a way to hide it so I didn't have subject myself to it again. Remembering would be handy.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> It's not but from reading the description, there are a lot of zombie films like it out there. What put me off about Z Nation was that it was made by The Asylum, who make ultra-low budget "mockbusters" and crap like the Sharknado films. Z Nation sounded like a campy send up along Sharknado & co and I prefer my horror scary. Reviews for the early seasons were poor, though they improved as the series went on. May check it out eventually, after liking Black Summer.


Y'see, I liked the silliness of Sharknado, so I was game for more of the same but in the zombie genre and Z Nation was a bit of light relief after a lot of The Walking Dead - they even had a zombie tornado! 

So long as you don't mind that it's tongue in cheek and sends up the zombie genre, it's easy to get into and it's funny, in a low budget so bad that it's good kind of way, it's entertaining nonsense. 

And there's more of an overarching narrative arc, and episodic and seasonal narrative arcs, and much more character development than in Black Summer, and it's an okay ensemble cast, but I loved the Murphy character and Warren was good too.


----------



## Reno (Jun 29, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Y'see, I liked the silliness of Sharknado, so I was game for more of the same but in the zombie genre and Z Nation was a bit of light relief after a lot of The Walking Dead - they even had a zombie tornado!
> 
> So long as you don't mind that it's tongue in cheek and sends up the zombie genre, it's easy to get into and it's funny, in a low budget so bad that it's good kind of way, it's entertaining nonsense.
> 
> And there's more of an overarching narrative arc, and episodic and seasonal narrative arcs, and much more character development than in Black Summer, and it's an okay ensemble cast, but I loved the Murphy character and Warren was good too.


I don't agree that Black Summer doesn't have character development, it's just that it only had two fairy short seasons so far and both take place within a brief amount of time. The show only has three core characters, they are well drawn and well acted and they all change over time.

I'm no fan of silliness of the Sharknado kind, I prefer horror to be suspenseful and scary and Black Summer works for me on that level. Most of zombie films have a spoof quality about it now, so it's not something I'm hugely drawn to in a zombie show.

There is one question I have though, 



Spoiler



like in The Walking Dead, people don't become infected via a bite as in most post-Romero zombie lore, everybody who dies automatically becomes a zombie.


 Does that get explained in Z Nation ?


----------



## cyberpink (Jun 29, 2021)

The only think I watch on Netflix now is overseas stuff. German sci-fi series The Dark is worth persuing, it will cook your head but it's good.
Some amazing South Korean films doing the rounds too, I'd have cancelled it all without my Korean fix.
On Amazon, if you haven't watched The Boys, well you're in for a special treat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 29, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> The only think I watch on Netflix now is overseas stuff. German sci-fi series The Dark is worth persuing, it will cook your head but it's good.
> Some amazing South Korean films doing the rounds too, I'd have cancelled it all without my Korean fix.
> On Amazon, if you haven't watched The Boys, well you're in for a special treat.



Add Ragnarok to your list


----------



## cyberpink (Jun 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Add Ragnarok to your list


Yes. I saw the trailer but the main protagonist looked like the guy from Trailer Park Boys. I shall now add it to the juke box, it does look tasty.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 29, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Z Nation is much, much better than Black Summer.



 I think the opposite. Z Nation is rambling and soapy whereas Black Summer was constantly sparse and tense.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

cyberpink said:


> The only think I watch on Netflix now is overseas stuff. German sci-fi series The Dark is worth persuing, it will cook your head but it's good.
> Some amazing South Korean films doing the rounds too, I'd have cancelled it all without my Korean fix.
> On Amazon, if you haven't watched The Boys, well you're in for a special treat.



It's DARK. not The Dark. And yes it's excellent. 😁

There's a whole thread on it here.








						Dark (On Netflix)
					

Or torrent if you like!  I'm surprised not to see a thread for this. Anybody else seen it?  It's a German series and it's fucking fantastic. People are kind of calling it a Euro version of Stranger things but I'm not having that. It's more Twin Peaks and then some. I'm currently on second...




					www.urban75.net
				




And you'll love Ragnarok.


----------



## cyberpink (Jun 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> It's DARK. not The Dark. And yes it's excellent. 😁
> 
> There's a whole thread on it here.
> 
> ...


I love it already for the fact it isn't part of the Disney/DC/Marvel omniverse.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

Watching Lilyhammer.
Dont know how I missed out on this..
😁


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh Lilyhammer is fucking ace


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2021)

I bet black summer doesn't have 10k, therefore its not as good as z nation.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching Lilyhammer.
> Dont know how I missed out on this..
> 😁



I started this and binned it when I realised it was a comedy. Worth picking-up again then?


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I started this and binned it when I realised it was a comedy. Worth picking-up again then?



I am on s1 e5
It's amusing me so far. 🙂


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Oh Lilyhammer is fucking ace



It's different .... I'm enjoying it. 😁


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> It's different .... I'm enjoying it. 😁


Wanted to follow this but bailed after seconds episode....


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wanted to follow this but bailed after seconds episode....



I'm on season 2. E1. Millwall Brick.

Still enjoying it although there are some corny moments.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I'm on season 2. E1. Millwall Brick.
> 
> Still enjoying it although there are some corny moments.



It is basically a comedy version of the Sopranos but in Norway. 
It is very silly but I loved it when I watched it when it was released.


----------



## girasol (Jun 29, 2021)

Watched 4 episodes of On Becoming a God in Central Florida (TV Series 2019) - IMDb (On Becoming a God in Central Florida) with Kirsten Dunst.  I'm 70% liking it.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

kittyP said:


> It is basically a comedy version of the Sopranos but in Norway.
> It is very silly but I loved it when I watched it when it was released.



That's it...exactly.
It's very enjoyable. 🙂


----------



## nagapie (Jun 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> That's it...exactly.
> It's very enjoyable. 🙂


I'm going to try it. Been out of kilter with the thread since it all went to zombies.


----------



## Reno (Jun 29, 2021)

(((((((((zombies)))))))))


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 29, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm going to try it. Been out of kilter with the thread since it all went to zombies.


😛


----------



## T & P (Jun 30, 2021)

As we’re still talking zombies I will reiterate to anyone in need of a highly entertaining series but dubious about zombie stuff to really try out Z Nation.

We’re near the end of S2 and out of 25-odd episodes only one has been less than highly enjoyable. It strikes a perfect balance of action, comedy, drama, and character development. The comedy aspect of it is spot on as well- it would have been so easy to fuck it up, but even the properly goofy gags are well done and achieve the right tone.

As impressive is the variety of stories offered. Every episode brings a different plot, set up and kind of supporting characters. In all, a brilliant value for money series.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 30, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> That's it...exactly.
> It's very enjoyable. 🙂



Season 2 is even better .. 🤣


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2021)

Just finished Unforgotten series 3

They always have a good supporting cast. Series 2 was the best IMO


----------



## izz (Jun 30, 2021)

Any recommendations for a detective series ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2021)

izz said:


> Any recommendations for a detective series ?


the aforementioned Unforgotten?


----------



## izz (Jun 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> the aforementioned Unforgotten?


It was utterly brilliant. But I'm afraid we've done it already


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2021)

izz said:


> Any recommendations for a detective series ?


How about Unbelievable then ? It's a mini-series based on a real case with two great female detectives.


----------



## savoloysam (Jun 30, 2021)

I watched Penguin Town while beavering away working from home yesterday and it filled my heart with infinte joy but today I saw Teacher Octopus or whatever it's called and now feel sad.

Damn you Netflix


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 30, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> I watched Penguin Town while beavering away working from home yesterday and it filled my heart with infinte joy but today I saw Teacher Octopus or whatever it's called and now feel sad.
> 
> Damn you Netflix


I enjoyed that How to teach your Octopus to play Sudoku, or whatever it was called, but it did make me have a small sad.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2021)

izz said:


> Any recommendations for a detective series ?



Undercover.

 It is subtitled, unless you speak Flemish


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 30, 2021)

izz said:


> Any recommendations for a detective series ?



Dogs of Berlin. 

A similar (ish) flavour to the aforementioned Undercover, and also brilliant. 

This time with German subtitles.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Undercover.
> 
> It is subtitled, unless you speak Flemish



This


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Dogs of Berlin.
> 
> A similar (ish) flavour to the aforementioned Undercover, and also brilliant.
> 
> This time with German subtitles.



I'll look out for that


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 1, 2021)

izz said:


> Any recommendations for a detective series ?


La Mante (French language series), "Decades after she was captured, imprisoned serial killer Jeanne Deber is asked by Paris' police commissioner to help solve a series of unsolved murders being committed by someone who is copying her crimes from years earlier. Jeanne -- who was known as "The Mantis" during her days as a criminal -- agrees, but only if estranged son Damien -- now a detective -- works alongside her. He reluctantly agrees so that they can try to end the copycat's crime spree. Time is of the essence because as the investigation goes on, the number of victims continues to rise."


----------



## izz (Jul 1, 2021)

Awesome work as ever urbz and thank you all 😊


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 1, 2021)

izz said:


> Awesome work as ever urbz and thank you all 😊


Also, Izz, if you don’t mind subtitles and like detective stuff there are tons of good foreign language thrillers in the Walter Presents collection on ALL4.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 2, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> Really liking Sweet Tooth at the moment.



I've just started it this evening - liking it a lot so far!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Also, Izz, if you don’t mind subtitles and like detective stuff there are tons of good foreign language thrillers in the Walter Presents collection on ALL4.


Sakho & Mangane was okay.

"The first ever African series from Walter Presents is a fast-paced crime drama from Senegal. A reckless undercover cop and a grouchy methodical detective team up to solve difficult cases in Dakar."

A bit formulaic, in terms of rule-breaking rookie is partnered up with older grumpy cop against the latter's will. But insights into Senegalese culture are interesting and the boss cop is a woman and there are some other interesting female characters too. 



			https://www.channel4.com/programmes/sakho-mangane


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 2, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I've just started it this evening - liking it a lot so far!


There's only one terrible thing about it, and that's they've not even announced when the second season's due for release


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2021)

ohmyliver said:


> There's only one terrible thing about it, and that's they've not even announced when the second season's due for release


That's a general thing with Netflix. It often takes them months to decide whether they'll commission another season at all and they only give a concrete release date shortly before it comes out.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 2, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Dogs of Berlin.
> 
> A similar (ish) flavour to the aforementioned Undercover, and also brilliant.
> 
> This time with German subtitles.



Giving this a go...


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 2, 2021)

I’ve just started watching Ghost Town. Ricky Gervais is a dentist who briefly dies on the operating table and then has the ability to see ghosts. I’m quite enjoying it.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 2, 2021)

There was just a really pointless joke about Chinese people. No need.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 2, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> There was just a really pointless joke about Chinese people. No need.


It's Gervais innit


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2021)

kittyP said:


> It's Gervais innit


While I can't stand Gervais, Ghost Town wasn't written by him.


----------



## T & P (Jul 2, 2021)

Watched the first of the brand new Fear Street trilogy films. The first one dropped tonight, the other two being released in the next two weeks.

They’re basically a kind of ‘Stranger Things meets Scream’, each film set in a different decade around the same setting. They’re based in the novels of the same name written by R L Stine, the author of countless teenage horror/ fantasy stories.

Haven’t read the books but the consensus is that this is bloodier and much more adult themed than the books, even if still teenage-ish.

For much of it this first instalment, the film  felt like any other slasher flick, but it does pick up towards its climax, and as it ends (completely unresolved) and you’re given a sneak preview of next week’s prequel second film, it ended up feeling a much more decent production, even if still nothing more than 6/10 and a poor man’s Stranger Things. But so long as you don’t go in with high expectations, recommended as mindless fodder if you have nothing to watch.



			Redirect Notice


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2021)

Reno said:


> While I can't stand Gervais, Ghost Town wasn't written by him.


He often seems to hold some influence over the people he works with.
Also he chose to do that part and/or the makers wanted him.. 
Still, Gervais innit


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2021)

kittyP said:


> He often seems to hold some influence over the people he works with.
> Also he chose to do that part and/or the makers wanted him..
> Still, Gervais innit


You'll find that in lots of films made more than a decade ago, you'll come across attitudes which offend current sensibilities, so I doubt that in this case it's the fault of Gervais. I remember actually quite liking Ghost Town and thinking, if only Bill Murray had starred in it instead. It's the type of comedy Murray would have been cast in a decade earlier. I don't remember the film well enough to remember any racially insensitive moments, but you still would have found loads of those in Hollywood films around that time. Gervais had a brief moment when he was poised for Hollywood stardom but he didn't wield much influence there.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2021)

The Nightingale which I have stayed away from because I found Jennifer Kent's The Babadook overrated. I thought The Nightingale was a better film but not by much. It lacks nuance and subtext and its no The Chant of Jimmy Blacksmith. Kent makes you feel something because of the horrible things that are being done to its central character, but that in itself doesn't make it a great film. There isn't much to it apart from a blunt history lesson in the shape of a rape revenge film and it's fairly predictable where it goes.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2021)

Reno said:


> You'll find that in lots of films made more than a decade ago, you'll come across attitudes which offend current sensibilities, so I doubt that in this case it's the fault of Gervais. I remember actually quite liking Ghost Town and thinking, if only Bill Murray had starred in it instead. It's the type of comedy Murray would have been cast in a decade earlier. I don't remember the film well enough to remember any racially insensitive moments, but you still would have found loads of those in Hollywood films around that time. Gervais had a brief moment when he was poised for Hollywood stardom but he didn't wield much influence there.


I agree with your point but things Gervais appears in were and are still insensitive generally. 
Even after life which on one hand I loved,, still he's presence made me cringe


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2021)

Love hate with RG. Did enjoy The Office & Extras, and the new show. He's great at poking fun at pompus celebrity, but he often comes across as an utter shit at times. If it all goes sour for him, could see him fitting in with the anti-woke buffoons.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 3, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> I watched Penguin Town while beavering away working from home yesterday and it filled my heart with infinte joy but today I saw Teacher Octopus or whatever it's called and now feel sad.
> 
> Damn you Netflix


My Octopus Teacher is absolutely incredible.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Love hate with RG. Did enjoy The Office & Extras, and the new show. He's great at poking fun at pompus celebrity, but he often comes across as an utter shit at times. If it all goes sour for him, could see him fitting in with the anti-woke buffoons.


On rewatching the office I found it tedious and unbearable. Maybe too many shows copied the format and made it old hat??? I never really got into extras, but thought after life was passable, as were the invention of lying and ghost town. He used to work in the same office as me (but not on the same show or for the same production company) before mega stardom and I had a drink with him once or twice. He seemed a quiet sort back then but everyone on his team seemed to have taken an unreasonable (from where I was sitting) dislike to him. I wondered why they even kept him on. Maybe because he replaced Sasha baron Cohen who everybody creamed themselves over. Anyway, he always seemed quite nice, but that was a looong time ago now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2021)

News of the World. Tom Hanks is a former confederate captain in the ravaged post-bellum southern states. These days he rides from town to town getting work reading the papers out to illiterate townsfolk. He has to escort a young girl across yada yada. Do you like Tom Hanks? Do you enjoy westerns? then this is worth your time. Interesting setting.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2021)

Reno said:


> While I can't stand Gervais, Ghost Town wasn't written by him.


Surprised to hear that. I assumed he wrote the bit at the beginning with the lift as he actually did that irl to a friend of the father in law who lived in the same building as him.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 3, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> News of the World. Tom Hanks is a former confederate captain in the ravaged post-bellum southern states. These days he rides from town to town getting work reading the papers out to illiterate townsfolk. He has to escort a young girl across yada yada. Do you like Tom Hanks? Do you enjoy westerns? then this is worth your time. Interesting setting.


Do you like videogame cut scenes? You'll love it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> On rewatching the office I found it tedious and unbearable. Maybe too many shows copied the format and made it old hat??? I never really got into extras, but thought after life was passable, as were the invention of lying and ghost town. He used to work in the same office as me (but not on the same show or for the same production company) before mega stardom and I had a drink with him once or twice. He seemed a quiet sort back then but everyone on his team seemed to have taken an unreasonable (from where I was sitting) dislike to him. I wondered why they even kept him on. Maybe because he replaced Sasha baron Cohen who everybody creamed themselves over. Anyway, he always seemed quite nice, but that was a looong time ago now.


I've never met him but I always saw him as a horrible creep. He reminds me of the milk monitor from junior school, who believes he got the gig because people like him. He seems to thrive off putting other people down and laughing at his own shit jokes. I'd put him on a par with David Walliams.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've never met him but I always saw him as a horrible creep. He reminds me of the milk monitor from junior school, who believes he got the gig because people like him. He seems to thrive off putting other people down and laughing at his own shit jokes. I'd put him on a par with David Walliams.


He plays unlikeable characters which seems to be an excuse for his behaviour


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> On rewatching the office I found it tedious and unbearable. Maybe too many shows copied the format and made it old hat??? I never really got into extras, but thought after life was passable, as were the invention of lying and ghost town. He used to work in the same office as me (but not on the same show or for the same production company) before mega stardom and I had a drink with him once or twice. He seemed a quiet sort back then but everyone on his team seemed to have taken an unreasonable (from where I was sitting) dislike to him. I wondered why they even kept him on. Maybe because he replaced Sasha baron Cohen who everybody creamed themselves over. Anyway, he always seemed quite nice, but that was a looong time ago now.


 Loved the original, but The US version of The Office was much better. especially when it moved beyond the original.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've never met him but I always saw him as a horrible creep. He reminds me of the milk monitor from junior school, who believes he got the gig because people like him. He seems to thrive off putting other people down and laughing at his own shit jokes. I'd put him on a par with David Walliams.


Ah right. I have also met Walliams . . . and I would not put them together. Walliams is utterly slimy and horrible. He makes my skin crawl. He's like a snooty slimy alien. Really odd. His on camera persona switches on when the camera rolls and then turns off again. Granted I have only come across him only a few times over several years, and don't know him on a personal level. . . but other people have said similar and other celebs of the same ilk don't act like he does. Ugh.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 3, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Dogs of Berlin.
> 
> A similar (ish) flavour to the aforementioned Undercover, and also brilliant.
> 
> This time with German subtitles.



Ok..so I'm through about 8 episodes.  
It's ok. Bit clunky...and not easy. Disjointed. But I'll stick with it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah right. I have also met Walliams . . . and I would not put them together. Walliams is utterly slimy and horrible. *He makes my skin crawl*.


That's exactly how I feel about him. Every time I see his face I shudder. Gervais is obviously nowhere near as creepy as Walliams, I doubt anybody could be, but they're both creepy, nasty people who think they're funny but aren't.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah right. I have also met Walliams . . . and I would not put them together. Walliams is utterly slimy and horrible. He makes my skin crawl. He's like a snooty slimy alien. Really odd. His on camera persona switches on when the camera rolls and then turns off again. Granted I have only come across him only a few times over several years, and don't know him on a personal level. . . but other people have said similar and other celebs of the same ilk don't act like he does. Ugh.


 Yep Walliams is vile to me when the camera is rolling too.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 3, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yep Walliams is vile to me when the camera is rolling too.


He's even worse than I thought, if that's possible. 








						David Walliams pulls down boy’s trousers on stage in resurfaced video
					

Video show Little Britain comedian suddenly pulling down trousers of audience members




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> He's even worse than I thought, if that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus 

He was the host for that despicable "gentlemens" club event where rich men basically paid vast amounts of money to sexually assault the all female staff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Watched the first of the brand new Fear Street trilogy films. The first one dropped tonight, the other two being released in the next two weeks.
> 
> They’re basically a kind of ‘Stranger Things meets Scream’, each film set in a different decade around the same setting. They’re based in the novels of the same name written by R L Stine, the author of countless teenage horror/ fantasy stories.
> 
> ...


All very very meh until the end where there are two surprising deaths (mostly surprising because nobody else of importance dies and nobody dies in an interesting way. 
The mystery doesn't come up until about half way, and it doesn't feel like a mystery of much consequence, or in fact much mystery, as they figure it out straight away (the bit that matters). 
Worst of all, at the end nobody seems to give a shit that their mates died horrible deaths just moments before in close proximity. 

Feels like it's too long and missing the mark. Not enough intrigue, not enough scares, not enough style. . . .it also sort of feels like it thinks it's something a lot better than it actually is, which makes me a tad annoyed. 

And they were gunning it a bit with the soundtrack.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> All very very meh until the end where there are two surprising deaths (mostly surprising because nobody else of importance dies and nobody dies in an interesting way.
> The mystery doesn't come up until about half way, and it doesn't feel like a mystery of much consequence, or in fact much mystery, as they figure it out straight away (the bit that matters).
> Worst of all, at the end nobody seems to give a shit that their mates died horrible deaths just moments before in close proximity.
> 
> ...


It did feel rather too long to me also. And whereas I suspect the books this is based on have a different vibe, this film felt like shamelessly jumping on the current 80s/ 90s nostalgia (which might explain the soundtrack).

But I’ll be watching the second one next week, which feels might be better and where this trilogy comes into its own.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> It did feel rather too long to me also. And whereas I suspect the books this is based on have a different vibe, this film felt like shamelessly jumping on the current 80s/ 90s nostalgia (which might explain the soundtrack).
> 
> But I’ll be watching the second one next week, which feels might be better and where this trilogy comes into its own.


I just wish the mystery was enough to warrant the time jumps, as that sounds quite interesting. However the 'rules' and internal logic that were in place for the first film were all revealed at once, then the film revealed 'the witch will find a way', which seems to mean she can do whatever the fuck she wants, and just control the girl anyway. 
Sure we may eventually find out why the witch is doing this, (or is it just that people touch her bones?) but so far I don't care about that.

And why were sometime the ghouls after the girl like that was the only goal, and sometimes just killing everyone? 

The more I think about it the more I hate it. . . . And yeah, it probably was trying to do a 90s stranger things vibe, but 90s movie soundtrack scores were not as hip as Tron and John Carpenter are today. . . So I guess they just threw in every late 80s/ 90s song they could think of. . . .


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2021)

Akira is on Netflix so I'm happy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Akira is on Netflix so I'm happy


Have not seen it since I was about 14. I remember wondering what all the fuss was about. Horrible music, boring film. 
Accidentally flipped it on for a couple of minutes this evening. I've never seen it in Japanese. It's immediately so much better than I recall. I think we will probably watch the whole thing later. I'm stepping up my Japanese language practice and trying to watch as many shows without subs as possible. 

Anyway, looks much more interesting than I remember. Not sure why I thought it was so boring.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 4, 2021)

I just watched the first instalment of Fear Street. 
I quite enjoyed the nostalgic feeling as I was about 15 in 1994  
I mostly enjoyed it but I also thought that some of the killings were not right. 



Spoiler



The final 5 teenagers should have all lived imho. 
They were portraying a teen slasher film and the rules really felt like they all deserved to live. 
The film didn't do anything outstandingly different enough to warrant breaking that kind of contract iysim?



It did remind me how much a loved White Zombie at that age though and I basically listened to Astro-Creep 2000 on repeat


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Have not seen it since I was about 14. I remember wondering what all the fuss was about. Horrible music, boring film.
> Accidentally flipped it on for a couple of minutes this evening. I've never seen it in Japanese. It's immediately so much better than I recall. I think we will probably watch the whole thing later. I'm stepping up my Japanese language practice and trying to watch as many shows without subs as possible.
> 
> Anyway, looks much more interesting than I remember. Not sure why I thought it was so boring.



Dubs are fucking awful thats why. Subtitles all the way.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dubs are fucking awful thats why. Subtitles all the way.


Some are excellent. Money Heist was really good.
Oh yeah, Money Heist... Recommend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 4, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Dubs are fucking awful thats why. Subtitles all the way.


Was pretty much the first Japanese anime to hit the UK. I think all dubs until after the turn of the century were notoriously bad. 
Perhaps the only anime we were exposed to in the uk before that might have been Gatchaman (Battle of the Planets). Cities of Gold, Ulysses, and Dogtanian were too, but they were joint productions with other European companies so don't really count.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Was pretty much the first Japanese anime to hit the UK. I think all dubs until after the turn of the century were notoriously bad.


Give over. Monkey was ace!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2021)

Watch The Forty-Year-Old Version | Netflix Official Site
					

Desperate for a breakthrough as she nears the big 4-0, struggling New York City playwright Radha finds inspiration by reinventing herself as a rapper.




					www.netflix.com
				




The 40 Year Old Version
A written directed and starring by slice of absolute class - comedy mainly but so much more than that....very very fresh, works on levels,  excellent filmaking, dont want to say anything more about it really as its an unexpected storyline as it develops






stick with it, the first 10 minutes need some acclimatising to work out the tone, but once you get into it its special


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 5, 2021)

Ooh! That looks great, have added it to my list. Thanks ska invita


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Was pretty much the first Japanese anime to hit the UK. I think all dubs until after the turn of the century were notoriously bad.
> Perhaps the only anime we were exposed to in the uk before that might have been Gatchaman (Battle of the Planets). Cities of Gold, Ulysses, and Dogtanian were too, but they were joint productions with other European companies so don't really count.


This was the first, watched it as a kid


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 5, 2021)

Sweet Tooth is so charming. I've watched five episodes so far. The boy who plays the main character is so good. And Adeel Akhtar is in it too - he played Wilson Wilson in Utopia, which was really good too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

Nearly finished season 3 of Ozark. Still ridiculous premise but very enjoyable and Julia Garner is magnificent. As is Janet McTeer.

Thinking of giving Money Heist a go eventually. It seems to be well popular.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Give over. Monkey was ace!


Monkey was not anime and was dealt with as a 'proper' BBC dramatic production so I don't feel it really counts. Star Fleet / X Bomber would count too if you are going down that route. 
Interestingly Xbomber never even finished it's run in Japan, and unlike the USA this is not common at all. It was incredibly unpopular and even though production had been completed only half of it was transmitted. The UK was the only country that originally got the whole show. It blew my mind as a kid, but is actually a pretty generic 'giant robo' connecting robot spaceship anime 24 ep series. . . just done with puppets (re runs of thunderbirds were very popular at the time in Japan.)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> This was the first, watched it as a kid


Goodness! 
Broadcast in 1969 in the UK so I was too young.  Didn't know.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Give over. Monkey was ace!


Also, possibly interesting, the english language theme and end music is exactly the same as in Japan. For some reason godaigo (I think they were called) decided to sing in english. This is probably what got the BBC producer who saw it in Japan interested.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Goodness!
> Broadcast in 1969 in the UK so I was too young.  Didn't know.



I remember it being shown in the mid seventies during school holidays. Somewhere alongside Why Don't You? and The Man from Atlantis. There was a Marine Boy club in my street. One of my neighbours made hand drawn membership cards. I had no idea it was anime until now though tbh.


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2021)

I avoid dubs like hell, but at least for animation they are less jarring than for live action, as even the original is a dub anyway. I watched dubbed versions of Miyazaki films with a young children, who couldn't have watched them with subtitles. The later dubs were done by Disney with famous actors and they are pretty good. I remember seeing an awful early dub of My Neighbour Totoro at the ICA where the children's voices were dubbed unconvincingly by adult female actors adopting squeaky voices.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I remember it being shown in the mid seventies during school holidays. Somewhere alongside Why Don't You? and The Man from Atlantis. There was a Marine Boy club in my street. One of my neighbours made hand drawn membership cards. I had no idea it was anime until now though tbh.


I don't think I was allowed to watch TV in the mornings and in the day on school holidays. I remember watching a little, but in general it was a no no.


----------



## Chz (Jul 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Was pretty much the first Japanese anime to hit the UK. I think all dubs until after the turn of the century were notoriously bad.
> Perhaps the only anime we were exposed to in the uk before that might have been Gatchaman (Battle of the Planets). Cities of Gold, Ulysses, and Dogtanian were too, but they were joint productions with other European companies so don't really count.


Cowboy Bebop's dub is pretty good, but that's the only pre-2000 series I can think of. (and just mentioning it means I have to go and watch the opening credits on YT again) In films, Princess Mononoke wasn't too awful but that's a high-budget Disney import so you'd expect it to be half-decent.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

Chz said:


> Cowboy Bebop's dub is pretty good, but that's the only pre-2000 series I can think of. (and just mentioning it means I have to go and watch the opening credits on YT again) In films, Princess Mononoke wasn't too awful but that's a high-budget Disney import so you'd expect it to be half-decent.


Never understood what people saw in bebop though I did 'ape' the titles for a music video many years ago. 

I don't remember the dub being good. I think I tolerated the Evangellion dubs, and thought they were ok at the time bar all the kids, though to be fair all the kids sound dreadful and annoying in Japanese too.

Mononoke has an absolutely horrible english dub. Absolute shit. They just threw a load of famous US actors at it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Goodness!
> Broadcast in 1969 in the UK so I was too young.  Didn't know.


Repeated in the mid 70s, iirc


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Repeated in the mid 70s, iirc


I was only born in 73 I probably wasn't watching TV until the late 70s/early 80s


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Ooh! That looks great, have added it to my list. Thanks ska invita


stick with it, the first 10 minutes need some acclimatising to work out the tone, but once you get into it its special


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 5, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Sweet Tooth is so charming. I've watched five episodes so far. The boy who plays the main character is so good. And Adeel Akhtar is in it too - he played Wilson Wilson in Utopia, which was really good too.



Adeel Akhtar is always excellent


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 5, 2021)

Watched Sophie: A Murder In West Cork.
Not sure what to make of it.



Spoiler



If the main suspect was guilty he has pulled the wool over everyone's eyes for 25 years. And a lot of people have lied.
If he is innocent, then it's really shite for him.

Above all, what saddened me the most was that after watching all 3 episodes, I knew less about Sophie than about Bailey.

It's shite that he demands so much attention and  notice and seems to thrive on it all.

No surprise that the gardai come out looking worse than the keystone cops


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 5, 2021)

All watched with 16yo:
Black Summer - watched season 1. Pretty good. Like a mash up of just the running about bits from other fast zombie films. Went from 6/10 to 7/10 with the last episode which had a great and fairly original last 20 minutes. Not really arsed about watching season 2 though.
Z Nation - watched first 3 episodes. Not bad so far. Shonky but engaging. 
Fear Street - pretty crap. After the first 'oh look it's a bit like the 80s I remember all that you know', it's felt incoherent. Also it's not very scary. 
Ragnarok - loved this a lot. Great acting, familiar yet original story, good fun. A hit all round in our house.
Last Chance U (the basket ball one) - despite none of us being into basketball, this was another hit. Follows a bunch of teens rolling the dice to get into pro basketball. Well worth a watch. 
Bo Burnham Inside - funny, annoying, made me feel 'plus ca change' about being in my teens/twenties. Can happily never listen to any of the songs ever again. Lil'FA addicted. 


(Best TV by far this year is Mare of Easttown btw which I've just finished. Sublime telly).


----------



## nagapie (Jul 5, 2021)

Will I like Sweet Tooth if I'm not into all the other popular fantasy type stuff like Ragnarok?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

Chz said:


> Cowboy Bebop's dub is pretty good, but that's the only pre-2000 series I can think of. (and just mentioning it means I have to go and watch the opening credits on YT again) In films, Princess Mononoke wasn't too awful but that's a high-budget Disney import so you'd expect it to be half-decent.



And Neil Gaiman  tried to tone down some of Disney's impulses in the translation.

How Neil Gaiman protected Princess Mononoke from Disneyfication


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 5, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Will I like Sweet Tooth if I'm not into all the other popular fantasy type stuff like Ragnarok?


I'm not really into fantasy stuff, but this is quite charming.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 5, 2021)

Midsommar


Creepy as fuck.


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Midsommar
> 
> 
> Creepy as fuck.


I wish I’d thought it was creepy. TBF, my opinion of it has improved since I first saw it.

I was initially very disappointed with it, after loving the director’s superb previous film Hereditary, which was a proper horror film and then some, and also reading very positive reviews about this one. So I was expecting a similarly unsettling horror film, which Midsommer is most definitely not. Certainly not horror anyway.

But since then I have started to view  it as a surreal dark comedy film, and in that light it feels much more agreeable.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> I wish I’d thought it was creepy. TBF, my opinion of it has improved since I first saw it.
> 
> I was initially very disappointed with it, after loving the director’s superb previous film Hereditary, which was a proper horror film and then some, and also reading very positive reviews about this one. So I was expecting a similarly unsettling horror film, which Midsommer is most definitely not. Certainly not horror anyway.
> 
> But since then I have started to view  it as a surreal dark comedy film, and in that light it feels much more agreeable.



Just because it is a surreal dark comedy doesn't mean it isn't also horror. 

I was lucky (if you can call it that) that due to a lot of friends and acquaintances having similar taste in films to me, I heard/saw lots of either mixed or opposing views of the film talked about before I got a round to watching it.
I almost didn't watch it because, to me, it has been talked about to death, and often that means there is not much left for you as a first time viewer to get from it.  
I was glad I did. 
I thought it was both silly and fascinating, scary and funny, odd and also annoying but over all I really enjoyed it..


----------



## Epona (Jul 6, 2021)

The thing about dubs is - some people really do need it.  Visual issues, dyslexia, concentration (ADHD and other) issues, a variety of other neurological communications issues can all have an impact on peoples' ability to enjoy productions in other languages with subtitles only.

For sure I think we all accept that listening to the original acting in any language and reading subtitles is a superior experience because you get the original acting (which is more than just the lines of script being delivered), BUT given that many people are unable to enjoy that, I think it is essential to highlight and praise dubbing _where it is done really well_.

Thankfully, dubbing has been getting a lot better over recent years - Netflix now have a pretty good record of hiring excellent voice actors for their own productions who are able to deliver a good viewing experience to people who cannot, for whatever reason, do subtitles alone.

It's why I always include a little note about the English dub for shows in other languages besides English that I have watched.  Yes it will always be 2nd best compared to watching it in the original audio with subtitles - but ffs as some people do rely on the dub, the better quality of voice acting and production of it there is, the better - and if it helps others who might have similar issues if I say "the English dub of this is really well done" or "don't bother, this is terrible", then it is worth a note at the bottom of any review.

Just because the majority can manage with subtitles doesn't mean that we should accept shoddy dubbing, or write off all dubbing as beneath our notice, for those who can't.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2021)

Watched the first episode of Safe and probably won't bother with any more.

Maybe it's because I've come to it straight from Unforgotten, but Safe just seemed lacking. If characters in dramas don't behave in a plausible way and their words seem unlikely, it puts me off.

A lot of what they said and did didn't seem realistic.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Watched the first episode of Safe and probably won't bother with any more.
> 
> Maybe it's because I've come to it straight from Unforgotten, but Safe just seemed lacking. If characters in dramas don't behave in a plausible way and their words seem unlikely, it puts me off.
> 
> A lot of what they said and did didn't seem realistic.


I gave up on Safe after the first episode, awful writing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 6, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Watched the first episode of Safe and probably won't bother with any more.
> 
> Maybe it's because I've come to it straight from Unforgotten, but Safe just seemed lacking. If characters in dramas don't behave in a plausible way and their words seem unlikely, it puts me off.
> 
> A lot of what they said and did didn't seem realistic.


Safe is not a patch on Unforgotten. It seemed to lurch from one pointless plot twist to the next merely for the sake of extending the story. The Stranger is the same. They both just go on and on. I think Harlan Coben maybe needs a good editor.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

Maybe what he does works on the page but Harlan Coben writes the these overly constructed airport thrillers where everything is subservient to the plot twists and mysteries. Nothing about them feels real. There was a French film from 2006 called Tell No One which was based on a novel of his. It had a few great Hitchcockian set pieces and maybe me not speaking French made it feel less clunky, but when the revelations came, it still got very silly.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Safe is not a patch on Unforgotten. It seemed to lurch from one pointless plot twist to the next merely for the sake of extending the story. The Stranger is the same. They both just go on and on. I think Harlan Coben maybe needs a good editor.



I read one of his books a few years ago and it was alright.

It could be the adaptation for TV that is the problem.

E2a... What Reno said


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 6, 2021)

Lots of the scripts seem to be by the barefoot troublemaker from _Scum_


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watched Sophie: A Murder In West Cork.
> Not sure what to make of it.



I watched it aswell. As true crime stuff goes I thought it was interesting. 3 episodes was a good length, not too long and drawn out so easy to watch all of it in an evening. 



Spoiler



I notice Ian Bailey is taking legal action against Netflix so there'll be further attention on him rather than Sophie. It was hard to come to any conclusion other than him being guilty. The idea he could sit around in the town square reciting poems and be accepted must feel so shit for her family. And the copper who led the investigation did far too much laughing. Cunts all round.


----------



## Chz (Jul 6, 2021)

While we're off topic on dubs vs subs, one that really bothers me is when the two are markedly different. To the effect that entire lines of dialogue are completely different between the two. Reason being that I watch *everything *with subtitles on. I find it better than turning up the volume because a lot of the time it's background sound overwhelming the dialogue. But I've seen cases where the English subs are a direct translation from Italian/Japanese/whatever, but the dub is a different interpretation. Or vice-versa. I wish the sub and dub teams would work together. I see this most frequently when watching anime with the youngster - he's understandably not into subtitles at his age, so I'll watch the dub of say Porco Rosso but still have the subtitles on for me. And it bothers my brain that what they're saying doesn't match the printed word.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2021)

Chz said:


> While we're off topic on dubs vs subs, one that really bothers me is when the two are markedly different. To the effect that entire lines of dialogue are completely different between the two. Reason being that I watch *everything *with subtitles on. I find it better than turning up the volume because a lot of the time it's background sound overwhelming the dialogue. But I've seen cases where the English subs are a direct translation from Italian/Japanese/whatever, but the dub is a different interpretation. Or vice-versa. I wish the sub and dub teams would work together. I see this most frequently when watching anime with the youngster - he's understandably not into subtitles at his age, so I'll watch the dub of say Porco Rosso but still have the subtitles on for me. And it bothers my brain that what they're saying doesn't match the printed word.


There are different challenges for both approaches. Dubs often have to fit the mouth movements of the actors, so words and grammar get changed around to make the dialogue fit. Subtitles often have to be slightly condensed so they can be read at the same spead as the dialogue.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 6, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I watched it aswell. As true crime stuff goes I thought it was interesting. 3 episodes was a good length, not too long and drawn out so easy to watch all of it in an evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that ..


Spoiler



Bailey's partner made the biggest statement about him. At the time of the investigation she told gardai that Bailey had been in bed with her that night but that he had gone early. He claimed he went to the studio. But she said he came back and had a scratch on his forehead and scratches on his hands. That, along with the Italian student saying a dark coat was soaking in a bucket in the bathroom and then the evidence of a fire behind the studio...all within 2 days of the murder. 
The dpp said it was all circumstantial...but fuck it...the guy told numbers of people he did it. 
It's very weird. 

And yet again the guy gets a load of attention. It's as if he thrives on it. 

The good thing is Jules has now left him.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I think that ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Having said all of that there was a series of 14 podcasts  that certainly had a lot more in them and alluded to "others".

Worth a read...if interested.








						Did Sophie Toscan du Plantier documentaries overlook crucial elements of the case? - Extra.ie
					

With the months ticking down to the 25th anniversary of the murder of Sophie Toscan du Plantier, the harrowing details of her death have once again been cast



					extra.ie
				





And from the podcasts..



Spoiler



There are other possibilities – a Frenchman who moved to West Cork from Marseille met Sophie one day at a restaurant and then committed suicide just a few months after her murder.

‘There was a German guy living near Schull who had no alibi for that night. The guards spoke to him. He was a big drinker and had been violent towards his partner. He moved back to Germany and also committed suicide.’

Those two statements take up just over 30 seconds of the 14-episode podcast.

The German’s name was Karl Heinz Wolney and he lived a mile from Sophie’s home. He was a musician and had played in Crookhaven on the night that the French film producer was killed.

Wolney returned home that night on his own and, shortly before he took his own life, a friend claims he told him that he had ‘done a terrible thing’ and couldn’t live with himself.
As for the man from Marseille, very little is known and Gardai never interviewed him as a suspect. However, Sophie’s former lover Bruno Carbonnet, a French artist, spoke of an odd meeting with a man during his time in west Cork with Ms Toscan du Plantier.

Speaking to French police in an official statement, Mr Carbonnet said: ‘One day, when on a visit to west Cork, we went to a restaurant in Goleen… There was a Frenchman at the neighbouring table and somebody called him the man from Marseille. I cannot remember his name…

‘He came over to our table and introduced himself. He talked to us and asked where Sophie lived. When she told him, he said he had tried to buy the same house. He asked me was I a hunting man and I said no.’
Mr Carbonnet then claimed that the man said to him: ‘But you’re interested in women?’

The French artist stated that Sophie did not like this remark and that the man from Marseille went on to make small talk about fishing before Sophie asked where his own house was.

‘The meeting was odd,’ Mr Carbonnet concluded.

A fisherman, originally from Marseille, but who lived in the Schull area, the same man skimmed over in the West Cork podcast, took his own life three months after Sophie’s murder

There was the theory of a hitman who had been hired by Sophie’s husband Daniel Toscan du Plantier to carry out the murder. Daniel had been in some financial difficulty and it is believed that Sophie had a large insurance policy on her life that her husband was the beneficiary of. Sophie had also been having an affair in the years prior to her death which Daniel knew of.

Sophie’s husband, somewhat infamously, did not travel to west Cork to identify his wife’s body. Frederic Gazeau, a cousin of Sophie’s, said that Daniel ‘refused to go to Ireland to answer the investigators’ questions. Quite surprising when his wife just died.’

There was also the witness who told Gardai of a speeding blue Fiesta with red number plates that was seen fleeing the village in the hours following Sophie’s murder.

There was the travel agent from Galway who met a ‘frazzled’ Frenchman who mentioned west Cork the day after Sophie was killed. The man apparently booked a hotel next to the airport before leaving the country. He’s never been tracked down.

And now, Marie Farrell has apparently come forward once again, with a new identity for the man who she saw lingering outside her store on the afternoon before Sophie’s murder.

Ms Farrell claims that the man was standing outside her shop wearing a long dark coat while Sophie bought a copy of the French Le Monde newspaper inside and also claimed that she saw the same man on the night of the French woman’s murder at Kealfadda Bridge.

It is understood Ms Farrell has now formally identified the man after she was shown a picture of him by Murder at the Cottage maker Jim Sheridan.

It’s impossible to say if any of the men mentioned above were responsible for the horror that took place that night in Goleen. But, given the fact that the vast majority of the past quarter-century has been spent examining one former journalist and no notable new evidence has been unearthed against him, it might finally be time for a fresh Bailey-less look at the infamous murder in West Cork.
[Spoiler/]


----------



## T & P (Jul 6, 2021)

Okay, so someone at work casually mentioned today, while talking about good quality sketch comedies,* I think you should leave*.

This was literally the first time my mind registered this series as existing, never mind noticing it on Netflix. But apart from my colleague’s very enthusiastic endorsement of it, I see that it also enjoys very positive reviews across the board.

I’ve just done a search ITT and unless I mistyped something it looks like nobody has ever talked about it in here. Has anyone watched it?









						I Think You Should Leave With Tim Robinson
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jul 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Midsommar
> 
> 
> Creepy as fuck.



It’s a superb break up film wrapped in and around a folk horror. I appreciate its a divisive film but whoever doesnt like it is a blatant wrongun.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 7, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> It’s a superb break up film wrapped in and around a folk horror. I appreciate its a divisive film but whoever doesnt like it is a blatant wrongun.



🤣

And who might you be then?



Spoiler



As for the break up storyline? For me...it was just a small part of the whole thing. I thought the boyfriend Chris was a total twat and a shite boyfriend... but the film was about way more than that. And I didn't actually say I didn't enjoy it. I dont generally sit through films unless I want to....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> I wish I’d thought it was creepy. TBF, my opinion of it has improved since I first saw it.
> 
> I was initially very disappointed with it, after loving the director’s superb previous film Hereditary, which was a proper horror film and then some, and also reading very positive reviews about this one. So I was expecting a similarly unsettling horror film, which Midsommer is most definitely not. Certainly not horror anyway.
> 
> But since then I have started to view  it as a surreal dark comedy film, and in that light it feels much more agreeable.


how is it not a horror film? it’s 100% a horror film


----------



## b_eleanor__ (Jul 7, 2021)

Altered Carbon; Mindhunter; The Haunting of Hill House; 13 Reasons Why


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> Okay, so someone at work casually mentioned today, while talking about good quality sketch comedies,* I think you should leave*.
> 
> This was literally the first time my mind registered this series as existing, never mind noticing it on Netflix. But apart from my colleague’s very enthusiastic endorsement of it, I see that it also enjoys very positive reviews across the board.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the first series, it's a bit hit and miss but generally good quality.  Watched the first couple of sketches of the new show last night and it didn't seem to get off to a flying start. Had to switch it off because it bit a bit too sweary for my daughter.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 9, 2021)

Just watched the first two episides of Somos. I watch alot of Mexican series, this feels the best so far, quite different. Set in the north and follows families of different social classes. Lots of great swearing too!


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2021)

The second film in the *Fear Street* trilogy is now available. It’s a lot better than the first one. Not superb or perfect, but still pretty good. So I would recommend it to anyone who watched the first one and is on two minds about trying the second.

Good visuals and production values, and the soundtrack is great .

Will definitely watch the final film next week. Especially as  I am liking the reverse chronological order of the tale, as well as the apparent use of some of the same actors for roles in the next film, judging by the trailer .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 9, 2021)

T & P said:


> The second film in the *Fear Street* trilogy is now available. It’s a lot better than the first one. Not superb or perfect, but still pretty good. So I would recommend it to anyone who watched the first one and is on two minds about trying the second.
> 
> Good visuals and production values, and the soundtrack is great .
> 
> Will definitely watch the final film next week. Especially as  I am liking the reverse chronological order of the tale, as well as the apparent use of some of the same actors for roles in the next film, judging by the trailer .


I'm watching it now. 
I was just about to turn it off actually because it was so dreadfully shit. 
The lack of any lore/internal logic is annoying. I don't mind it being daft, but there needs to be a solid what and why for whatever reason. Or am I missing something?


----------



## T & P (Jul 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm watching it now.
> I was just about to turn it off actually because it was so dreadfully shit.
> The lack of any lore/internal logic is annoying. I don't mind it being daft, but there needs to be a solid what and why for whatever reason. Or am I missing something?


Of course it’s daft, but I thought what’s happening gets explained during the course of the film. But then I don’t normally scrutinise the plot too closely with films of this genre myself.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Just watched the first two episides of Somos. I watch alot of Mexican series, this feels the best so far, quite different. Set in the north and follows families of different social classes. Lots of great swearing too!


I'm no longer here is one of the best films I've seen in the last year. Mexican, on Netflix.


----------



## campanula (Jul 10, 2021)

I am oddly addicted to this thread. All these things I am never going to get around to watching (although I sometimes make the effort but rarely get anywhere). I have absolutely no idea why I keep returning to it. I try to make a mental list of possibilities but never seem to be in the right frame of mind. Dunno whether I am torturing myself or reassuring myself. Like looking at meals I am never going to cook. Always pleased when I haven't looked for a few days and have a few pages to peruse. Vicarious viewing or like saving up possibilities for desperate late night insomnia. Baffled.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 10, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I'm no longer here is one of the best films I've seen in the last year. Mexican, on Netflix.


Thanks. Yes it's amazing, watched it a few times, the last time with a Mexican friend who was blown away by it.
I also recommend the documentary Ya me voy, (I'm leaving now) about an older guy working in the US, his family still in Mexico. Powerful and very sad. I think it's even on Netflix


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 11, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Just watched the first two episides of Somos. I watch alot of Mexican series, this feels the best so far, quite different. Set in the north and follows families of different social classes. Lots of great swearing too!




My 81 yr old mum loves this. I linked her in to my netflix account which she watches on her kindle.
And she got into watching Mexican cartel series and South American series.
And many of the recommendations that pop up for her are S American Cartel type series.


----------



## LDC (Jul 11, 2021)

Bit of a random choice as I hadn't heard of it, but watched the first 2 episodes of The Serpent last night. Set in 1970s Bangkok and based on a true story that follows a serial killer that killed backpackers. Really excellent and a horrendous story. The main character (still alive in a Nepal prison) is mind-blowing.






						Charles Sobhraj - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Bit of a random choice as I hadn't heard of it, but watched the first 2 episodes of The Serpent last night. Set in 1970s Bangkok and base don a true story follows a serial killer that killed backpackers. Really excellent and a horrendous story. The main character (still alive in a Nepal prison) is mind-blowing.



I saw that on the streaming service of whatever channel it was on originally - really good series but my big complaint is that there were way too many episodes and way too much rehashing over old ground in terms of the narrative - they could have done it as a 3 or 4 part miniseries and I have no idea why they thought it was a good idea to draw it out that much - it lost some impact and I found my attention wandering in places.

Very good otherwise, horrific events.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Bit of a random choice as I hadn't heard of it, but watched the first 2 episodes of The Serpent last night. Set in 1970s Bangkok and based on a true story that follows a serial killer that killed backpackers. Really excellent and a horrendous story. The main character (still alive in a Nepal prison) is mind-blowing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We saw this when it first came out on iPlayer. Very good.

He was a very naughty boy.


----------



## Tooter (Jul 11, 2021)

Had to give up Sweet Tooth....descended into gigantic plot holes, magically growing trains, dubious acting, schmaltsy nonsense....shame because I liked the first few episodes too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2021)

Tooter said:


> Had to give up Sweet Tooth....descended into gigantic plot holes, magically growing trains, dubious acting, schmaltsy nonsense....shame because I liked the first few episodes too.


I thought the same, but I forgave it more than usual for the charm and because my family were digging it (they do not want to hear my thoughts on plot holes. . . AT ALL)


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 11, 2021)

Tooter said:


> Had to give up Sweet Tooth....descended into gigantic plot holes, magically growing trains, dubious acting, schmaltsy nonsense....shame because I liked the first few episodes too.



Same here.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Just watched the first two episides of Somos. I watch alot of Mexican series, this feels the best so far, quite different. Set in the north and follows families of different social classes. Lots of great swearing too!


It was pretty amazing in lots of ways... extremely realistic looking and sounding, very unglamorous. The nonprofessional actors def added something. On the other hand, a lot of the dialogue and acting was pretty wooden as well and a lot of the story lines were a bit lame and cliched. On the whole though it was really good at showing what it would really be like to be swept up in a narco war as an innocent, rather than from the perspective of the gangsters or the dea like usual. The last episode is one of the most harrowing bits of TV I ever saw tbh, it is not really a fun watch, it is really ugly and grim.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> It was pretty amazing in lots of ways... extremely realistic looking and sounding, very unglamorous. The nonprofessional actors def added something. On the other hand, a lot of the dialogue and acting was pretty wooden as well and a lot of the story lines were a bit lame and cliched. On the whole though it was really good at showing what it would really be like to be swept up in a narco war as an innocent, rather than from the perspective of the gangsters or the dea like usual. The last episode is one of the most harrowing bits of TV I ever saw tbh, it is not really a fun watch, it is really ugly and grim.


I was going to ask if it was worth a watch, but that last sentence suggests it's not for me.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2021)

It is not particularly graphic, just horrifically bleak.... and the slightly cheesy script makes it even more affecting for some reason, I guess partly because it all so recent.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> It is not particularly graphic, just horrifically bleak.... and the slightly cheesy script makes it even more affecting for some reason, I guess partly because it all so recent.


Yeah, I just don't do well with bleak. Brings me down. Happy tears are my bag.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 11, 2021)

rutabowa said:


> It was pretty amazing in lots of ways... extremely realistic looking and sounding, very unglamorous. The nonprofessional actors def added something. On the other hand, a lot of the dialogue and acting was pretty wooden as well and a lot of the story lines were a bit lame and cliched. On the whole though it was really good at showing what it would really be like to be swept up in a narco war as an innocent, rather than from the perspective of the gangsters or the dea like usual. The last episode is one of the most harrowing bits of TV I ever saw tbh, it is not really a fun watch, it is really ugly and grim.


Thanks. Only on episode 4. I didn't realise that some of the actors are not professionals. I can't see it's going to end well, but thanks for the heads up about the last episode. What I find so sad is I don't know how Mexico  and Mexicans ares ever going to break free from the problems and violence that exist today


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought the same, but I forgave it more than usual for the charm and because my family were digging it (they do not want to hear my thoughts on plot holes. . . AT ALL)


Yes, I was charmed by it. Also love the narrator's voice.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 12, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Yes, I was charmed by it. Also love the narrator's voice.


James Brolin, sounding remarkably like John Goodman.


----------



## girasol (Jul 13, 2021)

Tarrantino's Once Upon A Time in Hollywood has arrived on Netflix...  Lots to like in it - although a couple of things about the ending left a bitter taste in my mouth (extreme ultraviolence bleurgh! but I guess that's Tarrantino) it was actually a better outcome than what actually did happen IRL.   Overall I really enjoyed it.

I actually sat a lot closer to the TV, on the floor, than usual as I felt it needed a bigger screen/more cinematic viewing experience.


----------



## T & P (Jul 13, 2021)

Finished Z Nation (series). Fantastically watchable. Season 4 was for me the weak link but not terrible either, but overall a very enjoyable and entertaining series. Skilful balance of action, drama, and comedy, and some standout characters and performances. Murphy and Addy in particular, but frankly everyone else.

I wouldn’t begin to suggest that the acting or artistic merit of this gets anywhere close to the much lauded The Walking Dead, but at the end of the day we quit the latter by S4 out of fatigue and boredom, whilst devouring the entire series of this in a few weeks. Thoroughly recommended


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 13, 2021)

I’ve also consumed all of z nation since the flurry of mentions on here.  

I think one of the refreshing things, when compared with The Walking Dead, is that it isn’t scared to move the situation on.  The walking dead is stuck in stalemate (or was.  Has it finished now?). Ten years or whatever of glacial movement to societal regrowth, and even then square one isn’t far away.  (Actually, later series are at their best when we get to the Kingdom - a community that’s had an improbably easy ride and consequently has a ruler with a sense of humour and theatricality… “humour and theatricality” coincidentally  being the core of z nation…)

By contrast the post apocalyptic world of z-nation moves really fast.  Yes it’s less probable (though the endless large scale power vacuum of walking dead feels too far the other way), but they’re pretty good at lampshading all the bonkers plot lines as being bonkers, and then pointing out that the zombie apocalypse is such a ridiculous starting point that we shouldn’t expect much sense from the world anyway.  

Plus it never feels like a slog.  

I do question the male-gaze aesthetic.  At least Michonne wasn’t expected to wear a push-up bra and heels, nor do we often see Maggie in full lipstick-and-hair dye glamour.   And I know Murphy is a cunt, but to take a well loved character, a woman who has been sex trafficked and forced into prostitution and has a specific horror of being dressed overtly sexually, and then in some weird mind-control death state to have him dress her as a stripper, seemed like an unnecessarily cruel level of abuse and degradation of her memory as a free-willed living woman.  The humour in the situation and the message that season 2 Murphy is a shitbag could both have been achieved without that particular long-running sight-gag.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 13, 2021)

Alright alright alright you lot, I'm giving Z-Nation a go


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Feel Good is good. I think series 1 is on all 4 and series 2 is on Netflix. Mae Martin plays a non binary trans lesbian ex/ relapsing- addict comedian who falls in love with a straight woman.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 13, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Feel Good is good. I think series 1 is on all 4 and series 2 is on Netflix. Mae Martin plays a non binary trans lesbian ex/ relapsing- addict comedian who falls in love with a straight woman.



I think both series are on Netflix 
I loved it


----------



## kittyP (Jul 14, 2021)

I watched 3 eps of Z-Nation and I am thoroughly enjoying it  
Thoughts so far are it knows what it is and doesn't take itself seriously and because of that it works. 

Also in 10k uses "frakin" as an expletive  

I too watched The Walking Dead and gave up after about 3 and a half, maybe 4 series (I forget) because it was just so slow. 
This sure is fast paced. 


Spoiler



By the end of episode 2 we had had zombie goo pit, zombies on fire and a zombie baby and dog!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2021)

Am I the only one who found it dull and badly acted? I only got three episodes in. Would it be worth more of my time? Does it find it's stride later on?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 14, 2021)

Not really sure this is a recommendation, but watched the Turkish film Paper Lives last night and had a bad dream....really sad.


----------



## han (Jul 14, 2021)

Ooh, I like the sound of Z Nation. Might check it out. I've got 4 episodes of The Walking Dead to watch and then I'll have watched all of it.  Just need to watch the last season of of Fear The Walking Dead as well.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I the only one who found it dull and badly acted? I only got three episodes in. Would it be worth more of my time? Does it find it's stride later on?


The acting never becomes nuanced, but yes, it improves as the characters hit their stride.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> The acting never becomes nuanced, but yes, it improves as the characters hit their stride.


OK I'm going in now for another try while I make dinner.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I the only one who found it dull and badly acted? I only got three episodes in. Would it be worth more of my time? Does it find it's stride later on?


I think this acting is supposed to be like that.
It's supposed to be cheesy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2021)

I watched a couple more. Though not terrible, I'm just not invested enough in the story. The 'leave it' end of take it or leave it.


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Not really sure this is a recommendation, but watched the Turkish film Paper Lives last night and had a bad dream....really sad.



It is a wonderful and heartwrenching film, but yes difficult to watch (abuse and domestic violence)


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 16, 2021)

Stateless. 

Slightly clunky Australian illegal immigrant story. 

It's watchable and illustrates how the system is stacked against the immigrants.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2021)

Good Boys.

Solid enough. Worth it for the 'Foreigner' epilogue. Should have just ended there.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I the only one who found it dull and badly acted? I only got three episodes in. Would it be worth more of my time? Does it find it's stride later on?


Z Nation? You just have to take it with a huge pinch of salt and with tongue in cheek.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 18, 2021)

Aquaman

Wow, that is some seriously embarrassing shit. Only managed 15 minutes. I thought this was supposed to be the 'good' DC movie.


AnnO'Neemus said:


> Z Nation? You just have to take it with a huge pinch of salt and with tongue in cheek.


I did. I read this thread. I just don't think it's all that. Do you think I was not enjoying it because I thought it was supposed to be a gritty realistic drama?


----------



## Reno (Jul 20, 2021)

I watched all the Fear Street films and they were entertaining enough, though it really is a mini-series despite being promoted as three separate films. For something based on YA books this goes quite dark and gruesome and it actually makes you like the characters before they get killed off. I thought the middle film, taking place in 1978 and based on Friday the 13th-type slashers, was the best.

The last film gets a little too exposition heavy but it does provide a conclusion which makes sense. For anybody put off by the dodgy accents for something taking place in 1666, there is a good rationalisation for that. In the end it's about inequality and injustice and I quite liked the Sunnyville/Shadyside concept, which could have been explored even further. No great shakes but worth a watch if you like horror and you crave something other than zombies for a change.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2021)

I didn't get very far into the third before I got a bit bored. Maybe I'll come back later. Probably not. I didn't massively love the first two, but you are correct that the 70s one is the best.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2021)

Crash Pad

Got some bad reviews but I thought it was OK, mostly, if not all, because of Domhnall Gleeson's comedic performance. I didn't even recognise him until I looked him up. Probably would have been absolute shit without him.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Crash Pad
> 
> Got some bad reviews but I thought it was OK, mostly, if not all, because of Domhnall Gleeson's comedic performance. I didn't even recognise him until I looked him up. Probably would have been absolute shit without him.



Ooh I love Domhnall Gleeson, I'll give it a look.


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Crash Pad
> 
> Got some bad reviews but I thought it was OK, mostly, if not all, because of Domhnall Gleeson's comedic performance. I didn't even recognise him until I looked him up. Probably would have been absolute shit without him.



Aye, dreadful film tbf but Domnhall Gleeson is wonderful in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Aye, dreadful film tbf but Domnhall Gleeson is wonderful in it.


I don't think it was a dreadful film at all, but only because of Gleeson. I'd like to see more of that character.
When I first started watching I assumed it was a vehicle for a stand up comedians persona that I just hadn't come across. .. . When I realised who it was and hat else I had seen him in I was quite surprised. 
Elevated a quite full idea to an entertaining hour and a half. . .nice acting chops.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2021)

Cockneys VS Zombies.
Decent enough.
It's biggest problem is that there are just too many zombie shows and films, and being compared to Shawn of the Dead.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2021)

We watched “22 July” last night, on the anniversary of the event. Shit what a grim movie, even though they tried to dress it up in a wrapper of positivity about how hate will never triumph.  I know this is a recommendations thread, but only watch this one if you can take the fact the killings they show really happened and if you can tolerate the sight of the killer trying to justify himself in court.

Might be popular among nazi sympathisers I suppose, I can’t see how anyone else is going to enjoy it. Sorry for taking the thread off topic


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> We watched “22 July” last night, on the anniversary of the event. Shit what a grim movie, even though they tried to dress it up in a wrapper of positivity about how hate will never triumph.  I know this is a recommendations thread, but only watch this one if you can take the fact the killings they show really happened and if you can tolerate the sight of the killer trying to justify himself in court.
> 
> Might be popular among nazi sympathisers I suppose, I can’t see how anyone else is going to enjoy it. Sorry for taking the thread off topic


Did you expect a musical comedy ? Not all films are made to be enjoyed. I have my own problems with this type of film, but the reasoning that it was made because it would be enjoyed by Nazi sympathisers is weird.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 23, 2021)

Reno said:


> Did you expect a musical comedy ? Not all films are made to be enjoyed. I have my own problems with this type of film, but the reasoning that it was made because it would be enjoyed by Nazi sympathisers is weird.


I didn’t say it was made to be enjoyed by nazi sympathisers. I’m sure the movie was funded on the promise of promoting the anti-hate, positive message that runs right through it.  What I am saying is it’s a difficult watch and people should be prepared for that.


----------



## Epona (Jul 23, 2021)

It was never going to be an easy watch given the subject matter - but it is a good film and Jonas Strand Gravli (who many here will know as the brilliantly acted Lauritz in Ragnarok) puts in a great performance.


----------



## Reno (Jul 23, 2021)

I only saw the Norwegian film _Utøya: July 22_, which also dramatises the massacre and which for me at least, didn't work at all. They decided not to show Breivik, the intention being to not give him the attention he clearly craves. That made it feel like a generic horror film, with just a shadowy figure in the far distance. It also was shot in one take, a show-off gimmick that drew attention to itself. I assume the Greengrass film is better but haven't got round to it yet. One drama on the subject matter was enough for me at the time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2021)

For what it was, I quite enjoyed the new Masters of the Universe series   Quite the cast of voice actors they've assembled too, although Hamill's Skeletor does seem to be really rather similar to his (iconic) Joker 

Bit irritating it's only 5 eps, though  wasn't aware going in and the abrupt lack of any more episodes was a bit jarring! Apparently more due later this year.


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2021)

Can't remember if _Somos_ has been mentioned. Very good. Based on the true story of a massacre by the Zetas drug cartel in a small Mexican town. Not pleasant last episode if you're squeamish.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 28, 2021)

Late to the table but Norsemen is mostly good fun.  Somewhat diminishing returns, mind.

Also very much worth watching is “On Being a God in Central Florida” - a very nearly excellent single-season comedy drama which could have been spectacular in six episodes instead of the ten or so it actually had.  Amazing performances.  Some sharp writind… just lacking a sense of direction.


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Late to the table but Norsemen is mostly good fun.  Somewhat diminishing returns, mind.
> 
> Also very much worth watching is “On Being a God in Central Florida” - a very nearly excellent single-season comedy drama which could have been spectacular in six episodes instead of the ten or so it actually had.  Amazing performances.  Some sharp writind… just lacking a sense of direction.



Is Norsemen the comedy one?  Quite silly but fun


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 28, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Late to the table but Norsemen is mostly good fun.  Somewhat diminishing returns, mind.
> 
> Also very much worth watching is “On Being a God in Central Florida” - a very nearly excellent single-season comedy drama which could have been spectacular in six episodes instead of the ten or so it actually had.  Amazing performances.  Some sharp writind… just lacking a sense of direction.


Yes, very much the best thing I've watched in the last few months - but we kept thinking we must be on the last episode only for it to drag the story out a bit longer. Still excellent though, and quite unique, I can't think of much else I've watched that's similar. Reminded me a bit of the under-rated / underwatched HBO comedy Enlightened.


----------



## izz (Jul 28, 2021)

Any votes for The Deceived ? I've just finished it and I must say I thought it was marvellous, the whole ghostly atmosphere, the plot, the landscapes, thoroughly splendid


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2021)

izz said:


> Any votes for The Deceived ? I've just finished it and I must say I thought it was marvellous, the whole ghostly atmosphere, the plot, the landscapes, thoroughly splendid



I can't remember if I have seen it or not. 
It was previously on Channel 5. Although I don't normally watch C5 stuff as there catch up site is not great. 

There seems to be a lot of "student falls for lecturer" stuff that's been on UK TV over the past few years.


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2021)

izz said:


> Any votes for The Deceived ? I've just finished it and I must say I thought it was marvellous, the whole ghostly atmosphere, the plot, the landscapes, thoroughly splendid



I started it but it doesn't appear to have subtitles


----------



## kittyP (Jul 28, 2021)

Epona said:


> I started it but it doesn't appear to have subtitles



No it doesn't  
That is very very unusual for Netflix


----------



## Epona (Jul 28, 2021)

I might give it a go anyway.  There may be some rewinding if I miss bits of the dialogue though!  But it does sound right up my street and if that is the case then it might be worth the effort.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 28, 2021)

Blood Red Sky - I watched it so you don't have to. Too long and tedious. Good performance from the kid, though.


----------



## Epona (Jul 30, 2021)

I did watch Deceived, I had to rewind a few times because my god there is a lot of mumbling in it, especially from the male lead... but it was worth the effort, very much the sort of thing I enjoy.

Why it doesn't have subtitles I don't know, as it's a Channel 5 thing it would have had subtitles originally!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 30, 2021)

Fantastic Fungi is now on UK Netflix.  Watched it this afternoon - highly recommended.


----------



## Jan Pawlowski (Aug 2, 2021)

I enjoyed The 40 Year Old Version


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2021)

Currently loving Travelers, although the American spelling is pissing me off every time I see it. Storylines are great.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 4, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Blood Red Sky - I watched it so you don't have to. Too long and tedious. Good performance from the kid, though.


I'm not sure I'd even give the kids performance a thumbs up. Shite from start to finish. Fucking flashbacks within flashbacks within flashbacks for fucks sake.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 4, 2021)

started ragnorok - three episodes in and  enjoying it a lot. Intrigued about  magne's  brother and what his game is ...


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Currently loving Travelers, although the American spelling is pissing me off every time I see it. Storylines are great.



Now apparently I started that at some point, because I am on the 3rd episode but don't recall having seen any of it (probably put it on late at night and dozed off).  Will have to start again and watch it properly.  It come up on several of my "because you watched... " recommendations and it does look like the sort of think I'd enjoy.


----------



## campanula (Aug 5, 2021)

I watched a film, Arrival, because it was based on  Ted Chiang story (an author I very much enjoy).  Villeneuve did a decent job of teasing out the emotional undertow...and I am always interested in  'first contact' themes. The central character ( a cool and understated performance by Amy Adams) only emphasised the bewildering redundancy of the supporting men in the film (which was fairly refreshing). And I liked the aliens.


----------



## campanula (Aug 5, 2021)

Well hey - must be turning into a Netflixista. Watching Katla...an Icelandic-noir monochrome, ash soaked, returning prodigal, time-bending series (and am only up to episode 2). Much, much better than  Ragnarok (although I never actually finished that because of generally rubbishy plotlines (the fucking 'birthing' did it for me, finally) Not yet sure I can stay the course on this since it moves at glacial pace (ahem) but is very Icelandic - I spent a coupla months working at Alafoss wool factory back in the mists of time (the 70s). Have spotted at least one decent woolly jumper. Foreboding soundtrack + Bjork.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Aug 6, 2021)

Guilty pleasure and easy watching when on the cross trainer in the morning - Van Helsing Series 5 has been up for a few weeks now. It would probably appeal to anyone who likes Walking Dead/Z Nation


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 6, 2021)

I've yet to watch any of that but it's on my list


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 6, 2021)

Bloody hell, I see there is already a prequel spin off for army of the dead. FFS.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 6, 2021)

campanula said:


> Well hey - must be turning into a Netflixista. Watching Katla...an Icelandic-noir monochrome, ash soaked, returning prodigal, time-bending series (and am only up to episode 2). Much, much better than  Ragnarok (although I never actually finished that because of generally rubbishy plotlines (the fucking 'birthing' did it for me, finally) Not yet sure I can stay the course on this since it moves at glacial pace (ahem) but is very Icelandic - I spent a coupla months working at Alafoss wool factory back in the mists of time (the 70s). Have spotted at least one decent woolly jumper. Foreboding soundtrack + Bjork.


I've just watched 2 eps of this and I like it. Thanks for the tip. Iceland is amazing and I hope to visit again one day...


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 10, 2021)

Having another run through the fantastic Top Boy

* kisses teeth *


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 10, 2021)

Shiny_Flakes The Teenage Drug Lord

Documentary on a German guy who sold incredible amounts of drugs aged 14-16 on the net. Not the dark web, the actual net. Interesting stuff, different type of guy, couldn't help but admire his utter disdain for authority. Very watchable anyway. He's...different.

Apparently "How to sell drugs online (fast)", a drama series, is based on his story. This is also Netflix but haven't seen it.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 10, 2021)

Watching Bojack Horseman animation about a washed up 90’s tv star


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2021)

Has anyone been watching Black Spot (Zone Blanche)?
It's a Belgian crime drama with slightly spooky aspects.
It's odd and in some ways reminds me of Fargo because it's dark but weirdly comedic too.
Plus apart from the language it aesthetically feels North America to me.

Also one of the cops randomly just has a Guinea Pig at work. No one ever mentions it it's just there on his desk or in his arms sometimes


----------



## Reno (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Has anyone been watching Black Spot (Zone Blanche)?
> It's a Belgian crime drama with slightly spooky aspects.
> It's odd and in some ways reminds me of Fargo because it's dark but weirdly comedic too.
> Plus apart from the language it aesthetically feels North America to me.
> ...


The premise appealed to me but I gave up after 3 or 4 episodes. Feels a bit “Twin Peaks light” and nowhere near as good as The Returned/Les Revenats.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Has anyone been watching Black Spot (Zone Blanche)?
> It's a Belgian crime drama with slightly spooky aspects.
> It's odd and in some ways reminds me of Fargo because it's dark but weirdly comedic too.
> Plus apart from the language it aesthetically feels North America to me.
> ...


I watched that a while back- it's great.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2021)

Reno said:


> The premise appealed to me but I gave up after 3 or 4 episodes. Feels a bit “Twin Peaks light” and nowhere near as good as The Returned/Les Revenats.



To be honest I don't think it's similar enough to The Returned/Les Revenats to be compared to it.

There are Twin Peaks elements but that hadn't occurred to me until you said it.

I have been stuck at my parents using there Netflix on their tv so different algorithm showed me different things.
It's amazing what the algorithms can make you miss.
Their account is showing me loads of stuff that is right up my street but for some reason my account didn't think to suggest.


----------



## Reno (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> To be honest I don't think it's similar enough to The Returned/Les Revenats to be compared to it.
> 
> There are Twin Peaks elements but that hadn't occurred to me until you said it.
> 
> ...


I tend to look through categories sorted be genre, like supernatural/horror tv shows and usually it's among those.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2021)

Reno said:


> I tend to look through categories sorted be genre, like supernatural/horror tv shows and usually it's among those.


So do I but it's like my parents Netflix is a different service


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Has anyone been watching Black Spot (Zone Blanche)?
> It's a Belgian crime drama with slightly spooky aspects.
> It's odd and in some ways reminds me of Fargo because it's dark but weirdly comedic too.
> Plus apart from the language it aesthetically feels North America to me.
> ...




I'll give this a go. I love scandi murder mysteries. 
Maybe this will be as good..


----------



## sojourner (Aug 11, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Shiny_Flakes The Teenage Drug Lord
> 
> Documentary on a German guy who sold incredible amounts of drugs aged 14-16 on the net. Not the dark web, the actual net. Interesting stuff, different type of guy, couldn't help but admire his utter disdain for authority. Very watchable anyway. He's...different.
> 
> Apparently "How to sell drugs online (fast)", a drama series, is based on his story. This is also Netflix but haven't seen it.


Ooo nice one, just added both to my list, ta!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> It's amazing what the algorithms can make you miss.
> Their account is showing me loads of stuff that is right up my street but for some reason my account didn't think to suggest.


Creating separate Profile accounts definitely helps - I have one where I add 'classic'/repeat watching movies, even if I don't actually intend to watch them again any time soon, and that throws up a whole different set of suggestions to the Profile I use to watch newer stuff and TV shows.

Every so often I'll nuke a profile and start over for fresher reccos.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Creating separate Profile accounts definitely helps - I have one where I add 'classic'/repeat watching movies, even if I don't actually intend to watch them again any time soon, and that throws up a whole different set of suggestions to the Profile I use to watch newer stuff and TV shows.
> 
> Every so often I'll nuke a profile and start over for fresher reccos.



I don't know what you mean.
Do you pay for multiple profiles and use them all yourself for different genres?
I have 4 profiles on my account but they are used by friends.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I don't know what you mean.
> Do you pay for multiple profiles and use them all yourself for different genres?
> I have 4 profiles on my account but they are used by friends.


No, you don't pay extra, literally those Profiles. You can create up to 5 per account.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> No, you don't pay extra, literally those Profiles. You can create up to 5 per account.



I pay more for 4 profiles than my parents who pay for 2. 
I am not sure I understand.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 11, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I pay more for 4 profiles than my parents who pay for 2.
> I am not sure I understand.


No, the different plans enable you to watch on either 1, 2 or up to 4 screens at the same time (as well as being able to download to 1, 2 or 4 devices). Regardless of your price plan, you can have up to 5 profiles.

ETA

Here you go:






						Plans and Pricing
					

Discover the different streaming plans Netflix offers and how much Netflix costs.




					help.netflix.com
				









						How to create, change, or delete profiles
					

Learn how to add, customize, or delete profiles on your Netflix account.




					help.netflix.com


----------



## kittyP (Aug 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> No, the different plans enable you to watch on either 1, 2 or up to 4 screens at the same time (as well as being able to download to 1, 2 or 4 devices). Regardless of your price plan, you can have up to 5 profiles.
> 
> ETA
> 
> ...


Ah ok


----------



## Sunray (Aug 11, 2021)

The more I look the more I find solid stuff made in Asia on Netflix.   To add to Alice in the Borderland there is 

The Korean Sisyphus.  Its a bit weak in places but more than makes up with it by being very mysterious.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 12, 2021)

I've just binge watched both seasons of Rebellion. It's a drama set in Dublin from the time of the Easter rebellion. It's good.

I'm not sure about the historical accuracy but it tells the tale of upper-class English and working class poor Irish. If it's accurate then the English deserve all the shit they got for their dreadful treatment of the Irish. 

I've enjoyed it enough that I will read up on Irish history of the time.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 12, 2021)

Also watching Katla, an Icelandic drama.  
It's keeping me watching as its really weird. Not sure where its heading.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 13, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I pay more for 4 profiles than my parents who pay for 2.
> I am not sure I understand.


No, you don't pay for more 'profiles', you pay for more log ins.
I have five profiles, but only one log in.
You have paid for four log ins (I think they call them 'screens') to the same account at one time, but as many profiles as you want.
On your patents account two people can log on to Netflix at the same time, but they can have as many profiles set up on that account as they want.

Might make sense to share just one account with your parents if you have four log ins. That's quite a lot. I share with my brother and only have one log in, but there has never been an issue. If my daughter is watching something on Netflix, so what, I'll just watch BBCi or read a book or whatever.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2021)

Guess I'm on Ignore 🤣


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2021)

Sunray said:


> Also watching Katla, an Icelandic drama.
> It's keeping me watching as its really weird. Not sure where its heading.


I've saved the last episode for (hopefully) tonight. Hope it doesn't end up stupid.

I've absolutely loved the mood of the thing. So beautiful and sparse. Just like Iceland. I love the way it's so deeply embedded in Icelandic folklore as well - the hidden people and changelings and people getting lost forever in storms and bad weather. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Epona (Aug 13, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've saved the last episode for (hopefully) tonight. Hope it doesn't end up stupid.
> 
> I've absolutely loved the mood of the thing. So beautiful and sparse. Just like Iceland. I love the way it's so deeply embedded in Icelandic folklore as well - the hidden people and changelings and people getting lost forever in storms and bad weather. Wonderful stuff.



I thoroughly enjoyed it - I've never been to Iceland mind you, I imagine that must add an extra layer to it for you


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it - I've never been to Iceland mind you, I imagine that must add an extra layer to it for you


It's a truly magical place. I'd highly recommend going if you ever get the chance.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 13, 2021)

I very much enjoyed Katla.  They've clearly set it up for a 2nd series though and I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2021)

Katla has been on my radar, sounds right up my street.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

Will watch almost anything Icelandic, there's something quite special about it. There was a comedy series some years back, about this guy who ran a petrol station, think it was mockumentary style...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Will watch almost anything Icelandic, there's something quite special about it. There was a comedy series some years back, about this guy who ran a petrol station, think it was mockumentary style...


didn’t he end up becoming PM or summat (IRL)?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> didn’t he end up becoming PM or summat (IRL)?



After a quick search; the actor Jon Gnarr became mayor of Reykjavik from 2010 - 2014.

The series was The Night Shift, then The Day Shift, then The Prison Shift and finally a film, Mr Bjarnfredarson!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 15, 2021)

Just watched Beckett. Felt it had a 1970s (or maybe 1980s?) vibe to it, partly cinematography, partly the incidental music. Turns out the score is by Ryuichi Sakamoto.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

We started season 1 of Pose last night. Loved it. Of course, Ryan Murphy shows aren't for everyone but (so far) am getting more of a The Get Down vibe to it, with perhaps a hint of Glow and Halston.

The first few minutes may be a bit OTT, but when it finds its elegant feet, it begins to soar. The dancing, music and dialogue is wonderful and surprised that we found ourselves applauding the "I Wanna Dance with Somebody" scene.

So far, so fabulous.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 15, 2021)

Anyone tried Brand New Cherry Flavour?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone tried Brand New Cherry Flavour?



No I had not heard of it but it looks well worth a shot.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 15, 2021)

Sorry


----------



## Reno (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm 3 episodes into Katla and not sure about it yet. I like the atmosphere and setting but it's a little too reminiscent of other Euro-genre shows like Dark and The Returned (missing/dead people mysteriously returning, family and friends trying to adjust) and I don't find any of the characters very interesting. They don't have a life or personality apart from whatever serves the plot.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 16, 2021)

Reno said:


> I'm 3 episodes into Katla and not sure about it yet. I like the atmosphere and setting but it's a little too reminiscent of other Euro-genre shows like Dark and The Returned (missing/dead people mysteriously returning, family and friends trying to adjust) and I don't find any of the characters very interesting. They don't have a life or personality apart from whatever serves the plot.



Yeah, I'm 2 episodes in and not finding it too gripping tbh.  The set up is way too close to The Returned.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 17, 2021)

Binged Brand New Cherry Flavour. 

Part of me loved it and part of me is a bit unsure what to make of it. 

It was stylistically great. 
Elements of Lynch and Cronenberg. 

But I finished thinking "Hmm"


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 17, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Elements of Lynch and Cronenberg.



I'm in!


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> We started season 1 of Pose last night. Loved it. Of course, Ryan Murphy shows aren't for everyone but (so far) am getting more of a The Get Down vibe to it, with perhaps a hint of Glow and Halston.
> 
> The first few minutes may be a bit OTT, but when it finds its elegant feet, it begins to soar. The dancing, music and dialogue is wonderful and surprised that we found ourselves applauding the "I Wanna Dance with Somebody" scene.
> 
> So far, so fabulous.



Nearly finished season one and not a dry eye in the house. The performances are excellent, some larger than life and Blanca is the beating heart of the show. And Evan Peters surprisingly dialling it down.

Love it.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 20, 2021)

Z-Nation watchers, delighted to see Jason Mewes turn up as a hacker and shout "snooch to the nooch"


----------



## MrCurry (Aug 21, 2021)

Really enjoyed Sophie: Murder in West Cork.  A few of the participants are undoubtedly crackers and the documentary makers gave them enough rope to show it.


----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 21, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I assume most of you are aware of _The Last Kingdom_.
> 
> Viking stuff which isn't usually my bag and I thought it would be along similar lines to _Game of Thrones_, which I thought was nonsense and didn't pursue, but my son got me into it and I binged all 3 seasons over Christmas. It's obviously fiction but there's a (small) degree of history in relation to the 9th century Saxon kingdoms and Viking raiding. Think of it as _Sharpe_ (also Bernard Cornwell) but a thousand years earlier. It's really very good once you get invested and season 4 is coming out at the end of this month.





han said:


> I've just started watching this. Its ace!
> 
> I really enjoyed Vikings and Game Of Thrones so it's right up my strasse. And much less cheesy than both of them.





gaijingirl said:


> In our household we just call it Uhtred, son of Uhtred. It is fun but it gets more and more cheesy. The starting bit where he goes "I am Uhtred, son of Uhtred... Last week in the Last Kingdom I shagged a maiden etc etc" always makes us laugh. I haven't watched it in ages actually - was getting very stinkily cheesey.


Binge watching the Last Kingdom at the minute. _Vikings_ is clearly the better of the two, however, if you overlook some of the cliches TLK is alright and its doing a good job of filling my historical fantasy niche that's been left void by _Game of Thrones_.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Binged Brand New Cherry Flavour.
> 
> Part of me loved it and part of me is a bit unsure what to make of it.
> 
> ...



I watched the first episode and wasn't too keen.  It's very rip-offy of David Lynch (Mulholland Drive/Lost Highway in particular) and there's a sort of amateur-ish quality to it or something that left me unconvinced.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Binge watching the Last Kingdom at the minute. _Vikings_ is clearly the better of the two, however, if you overlook some of the cliches TLK is alright and its doing a good job of filling my historical fantasy niche that's been left void by _Game of Thrones_.


I'm half way through season one of this and it's good fun. Utrehd can be a bit of a bellend though.


----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 21, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I'm half way through season one of this and it's good fun. Utrehd can be a bit of a bellend though.


Almost finished season 2. My assessment so far:

Pros
The Anglo-saxon / Heathen army setting
One or two likeable characters / character-arcs (I especially like Hild and Brida)
Decent choreographed skirmishes
Acting of a fairly decent standard

Cons
Utrehd's foreign accent gets more pronounced as episodes go on
Some repetitive storylines 
One of the best characters dies at the end of the first season
Complexity seems to increase exponentially as the series goes on


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Complexity seems to increase exponentially as the series goes on


this is sadly a trend across series and much to be deplored.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 21, 2021)

We've just started watching_ The Defeated._ An American cop training-up a German police department in immediate post-war Berlin, with a mystery thing running through it.

If the first episode is anything to go by it looks very good.


----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this is sadly a trend across series and much to be deplored.



Three Danes called Sven, Sigefrid, and Sihtric; and three Anglo-Saxons called Aethelflaed, Aethelred, Aelfric, who are not to be confused with Athelwold, Aelswith or Alfred


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Three Danes called Sven, Sigefrid, and Sihtric; and three Anglo-Saxons called Aethelflaed, Aethelred, Aelfric, who are not to be confused with Athelwold, Aelswith or Alfred


Not to mention the important but never seen des tiny


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 22, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I watched the first episode and wasn't too keen.  It's very rip-offy of David Lynch (Mulholland Drive/Lost Highway in particular) and there's a sort of amateur-ish quality to it or something that left me unconvinced.



Halfway through and loving Rosa Salazar & Christine Keener in it. Think the hommage to Lynch (and later, Cronenberg) is deliberate, right down to the font on the titles sequence.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Halfway through and loving Rosa Salazar & Christine Keener in it. Think the hommage to Lynch (and later, Cronenberg) is deliberate, right down to the font on the titles sequence.



Yes I think it was deliberate and far away in time enough to be an homage rather than rip off.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 22, 2021)

RedRedRose said:


> Almost finished season 2. My assessment so far:
> 
> Pros
> The Anglo-saxon / Heathen army setting
> ...


5th Series is out at the end of the year I think. There are some good scenes coming up and I really love the series and books on the whole.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 22, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yes I think it was deliberate and far away in time enough to be an homage rather than rip off.



I'd still rather go back and watch Lost Highway for the 20th time, though I am intrigued to see what the Cronenberg reference is..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 25, 2021)

I enjoyed the documentary on drumming - Count me in.


----------



## MrCurry (Aug 26, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> New series of unsolved mysteries is very good -but only six episodes released just now. Another six to be released an at unspecified later date.


Still only six episodes showing in series 2, but they’re good ones   This show is a bit of a hidden gem on Netflix - a generic sounding title but some really intriguing stories.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 26, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Still only six episodes showing in series 2, but they’re good ones   This show is a bit of a hidden gem on Netflix - a generic sounding title but some really intriguing stories.



The fact that they're "unsolved" makes me not want to watch it. Are you left dangling at the end?


----------



## Supine (Aug 26, 2021)

Enjoyed the first couple of episodes of The Chair.


----------



## MrCurry (Aug 26, 2021)

Spymaster Very much so.  However this opens the opportunity that you might be smart enough to solve one, hence earning yourself a role in the less entertaining sequel “Solved mysteries“.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 26, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Still only six episodes showing in series 2, but they’re good ones   This show is a bit of a hidden gem on Netflix - a generic sounding title but some really intriguing stories.


Also, the new series of Cold Case Files is on it but I think you have to be in the US to access it, so I watch it on other channels.


----------



## LDC (Aug 26, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We've just started watching_ The Defeated._ An American cop training-up a German police department in immediate post-war Berlin, with a mystery thing running through it.
> 
> If the first episode is anything to go by it looks very good.



Yeah, that's on my radar as well. I think we might have similar taste!


----------



## Numbers (Aug 26, 2021)

Really enjoyed Fear City: New York vs The Mafia.  
3 parter about the 5 crime families of the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I enjoyed the documentary on drumming - Count me in.



Yes, I watched this in the small hours this morning, very entertaining and drums, bring it on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> Yes, I watched this in the small hours this morning, very entertaining and drums, bring it on.


I wasn't sure I would be entertained for an hour and a half but I was. They didn't even do anything particularly fancy.
Great stuff.

(I bet they wished they included more Charlie Watts now, not that he deserved it)


----------



## Epona (Aug 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I wasn't sure I would be entertained for an hour and a half but I was. They didn't even do anything particularly fancy.
> Great stuff.
> 
> (I bet they wished they included more Charlie Watts now, not that he deserved it)



It was very sort of light entertainment, I am sure I have seen more in depth analysis of techniques and musical style of various drummers on YouTube - but nevertheless it was decently put together and entertaining and really just what I wanted at 3am - fun and drums.

(If it needed more of anyone in particular, I would argue Bonham could have done with a bit more coverage)


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 26, 2021)

The Mire 97

Follow up to The Mire. Polish cops and journalists grim thriller.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> It was very sort of light entertainment, I am sure I have seen more in depth analysis of techniques and musical style of various drummers on YouTube - but nevertheless it was decently put together and entertaining and really just what I wanted at 3am - fun and drums.
> 
> (If it needed more of anyone in particular, I would argue Bonham could have done with a bit more coverage)


I was happy with the amount of Bonham. I'm not a fan of the who but I could happily watch long  docs on moon and entwhisles playing techniques.
Ringo too actually, and I don't dig the Beatles at all either.


----------



## Chz (Aug 28, 2021)

Watched the new Bob Ross doc. Nothing particularly new and revealing, but still enjoyable and soothing whenever Bob was on the screen. I recommend as a bit of background, or when you need something to watch but don't want to *watch*, if you know what I mean.


----------



## girasol (Aug 28, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Aquaman
> 
> Wow, that is some seriously embarrassing shit. Only managed 15 minutes. I thought this was supposed to be the 'good' DC movie.
> 
> I did. I read this thread. I just don't think it's all that. Do you think I was not enjoying it because I thought it was supposed to be a gritty realistic drama?


Then you missed the amazing sequence in Italy... But yeah, a complete fuckup until that point, then it seemed to improve, at least cinematographically speaking. 

Watched Unorthodox, only 4 episodes, but one of the best things I've seen on Netflix this year.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2021)

Chz said:


> Watched the new Bob Ross doc. Nothing particularly new and revealing, but still enjoyable and soothing whenever Bob was on the screen. I recommend as a bit of background, or when you need something to watch but don't want to *watch*, if you know what I mean.


Hah. That’s exactly how I watched it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2021)

The mustang. Lovely little minimalist film about convicts and horses.and it has Bruce dern in it. Not flash or CGI enhanced but a decent watch


----------



## Numbers (Aug 29, 2021)

Chz said:


> Watched the new Bob Ross doc. Nothing particularly new and revealing, but still enjoyable and soothing whenever Bob was on the screen. I recommend as a bit of background, or when you need something to watch but don't want to *watch*, if you know what I mean.


We watched it y/day and loved it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2021)

I watched the first ep of brand new cherry, I thought it was going to be a film. Started out looking like it would have some style, but ultimately I was bored and it seemed very 'small' in scale in terms of characters and their depth. Anyone watched any more? Does it get anymore worthwhile? If not, I'm out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the first ep of brand new cherry, I thought it was going to be a film. Started out looking like it would have some style, but ultimately I was bored and it seemed very 'small' in scale in terms of characters and their depth. Anyone watched any more? Does it get anymore worthwhile? If not, I'm out.



Watched all the episodes. Enjoyed it, it's not very deep. It's along the lines of American Horror Story. Except with the deliberate 90s setting and vibe.

Best bail on it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Watched all the episodes. Enjoyed it, it's not very deep. It's along the lines of American Horror Story. Except with the deliberate 90s setting and vibe.
> 
> Best bail on it.


Cheers. 

AHS is shite.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cheers.
> 
> AHS is shite.



Lol


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 29, 2021)

Not Netflix, but has anyone watched The Comeback on HBO? I heard it recommended, but the trailer does a terrible job at making it look at all entertaining.


----------



## Epona (Aug 29, 2021)

I watched Open Your Eyes, a new Polish offering.

It seemed like something (or many things) I had seen before, but was ultimately quite enjoyable.  Hopefully they do another series as it ended on a semi-explanation of what was going on but no resolution.

One of the first things I've seen that mentioned Covid "in passing" as part of the contemporary setting, rather than being either "about Covid" or "pretending that it isn't happening/set beforehand".


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 29, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Not Netflix, but has anyone watched The Comeback on HBO? I heard it recommended, but the trailer does a terrible job at making it look at all entertaining.


I've been trying to watch it for years - hardly ever available - supposed to be superb.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 31, 2021)

Clickbait
I guess I watched so you don't have to.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I think that ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Seems to be a violent, narcissistic and despicable character.

A fascinating documentary, even if the spooky remote countryside angle was played up a bit.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 1, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anyone tried Brand New Cherry Flavour?



I like the quirky style of story telling.  Reminds me of Phoebe from friends.   Its kept me interested so far, lets see how it goes.  Only on Ep. 4 atm.


----------



## LDC (Sep 1, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We've just started watching_ The Defeated._ An American cop training-up a German police department in immediate post-war Berlin, with a mystery thing running through it.
> 
> If the first episode is anything to go by it looks very good.



Finished that yesterday. Spymaster thanks for the recommendation, thought it was excellent.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 1, 2021)

Post Mortem: No One Dies in Skarnes

Just another day in a sleepy Norweigan town, until a woman is found dead in a field ... except she then wakes up in the autopsy room. So was she ever dead? And even if she wasn't, what happened?

I don't want to say too much because I went in to it cold and I'm glad I did so. I'm only on episode 4 but I'm loving it. Manages to be both funny and horrible, great characters. Go on.

Subtitles, of course.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Finished that yesterday. Spymaster thanks for the recommendation, thought it was excellent.



Yes. Looking forward to the second series. Apparently it was intended as one 16-parter, but Covid got in the way.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 1, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Post Mortem: No One Dies in Skarnes
> 
> Just another day in a sleepy Norweigan town, until a woman is found dead in a field ... except she then wakes up in the autopsy room. So was she ever dead? And even if she wasn't, what happened?
> 
> ...



Cant find this on netflix. 
I hate when this happens
 I'll go to look up a recommendation and nope...its not there. 

🙄


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Cant find this on netflix.
> I hate when this happens
> I'll go to look up a recommendation and nope...its not there.
> 
> 🙄


Google it and follow the Netflix link?


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 1, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Has anyone been watching Black Spot (Zone Blanche)?
> It's a Belgian crime drama with slightly spooky aspects.
> It's odd and in some ways reminds me of Fargo because it's dark but weirdly comedic too.
> Plus apart from the language it aesthetically feels North America to me.
> ...


Thanks for this kitty, started watching yesterday and am really enjoying it  A fantastically consistent aura of wet, soggy, relentless grimness


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 1, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ah bummer. Sounded interesting. I was always put off because it was a Timberlake vehicle at assumed it would be some slock sci fi cgi chase caper.


Just received an email to say In Time is on Netflix now.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 1, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> In Time. The film was released in 2011, but I'd never heard of it. It's a sci-fi film, dystopian futuristic, not spacey. The premise is that when people reach the age of 25, they stop ageing, but also they have a digital clock on their arm that starts counting down a year, they have a year left to live. So far, so Logan's Run. But people can earn more time or transfer time to one another, so poor people can run out of time and drop dead on the spot when their time expires, whereas rich people can effectively become immortal.
> 
> Justin Timberlake stars as a guy from the poor zone and Amanda Seyfriend as the wealthy daughter of an obscenely rich guy in the rich zone.
> 
> It's a passable sci-fi action film, but what I thought was interesting was the time = money thing, the fact that there's no money, time is currency, people selling their labour were selling their time, and poor people didn't have enough time and their lifespans were foreshortened, while rich people had more time than they could use or spend, so it worked overall as a critique of capitalism, in the sense of time is money, like time literally is money in this movie and there are haves and have nots.


In Time is on UK Netflix now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Google it and follow the Netflix link?


might not be available in IE


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Cant find this on netflix.
> I hate when this happens
> I'll go to look up a recommendation and nope...its not there.
> 
> 🙄



Is it an Ireland (therefore EU)/UK thing?
I'm assuming you're in unoccupied Ireland

Ah, E2A OU got there first, sorry


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Just received an email to say In Time is on Netflix now.


I think I must have ended up seeing it on prime or something, because I have already seen it since that last post. 
It was shite.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2021)

The Chair

Possibly niche (ivy league) college comedy drama with the brilliant Sandra Oh and Holland Taylor. Only 6 EPs and zooming through. Not as hard hitting as Dear White People, but thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 2, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The Chair
> 
> Possibly niche (ivy league) college comedy drama with the brilliant Sandra Oh and Holland Taylor. Only 6 EPs and zooming through. Not as hard hitting as Dear White People, but thoroughly enjoyable.



Started this the other night.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 2, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Google it and follow the Netflix link?



This... worked. Thanks.

Watched the entire series of Post Mortem last night.
Not exactly what I was expecting as I thought it was going to be a Scandi murder mystery.

But it was entertaining if a bit gruesome... I couldnt warm to the main chatacter. Not sure why. 
Overall....worth the watch.  Not sure where they can go with a series 2.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Started this the other night.



On recommendation, far more entertaining than expected.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 2, 2021)

Collateral lined up for tonight.  
I like the Nicola Walker ...watching Annika too. Very good..


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> ...watching Annika too. Very good..


That made me think of the 1982 Colin Nutley TV mini series Annika, but I see there’s a 2021 Netflix series just come out.



Spoiler



…the 1982 series had tits in - bet you don’t get that on Netflix


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I must have ended up seeing it on prime or something, because I have already seen it since that last post.
> It was shite.


What Time are you going to talking about? 
Not the Jimmy Mcgovan prison drama?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Collateral lined up for tonight.
> I like the Nicola Walker ...watching Annika too. Very good..


Oh wow that has been a long running bbc radio drama with Nicola Walker and I've loved that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2021)

kittyP said:


> What Time are you going to talking about?
> Not the Jimmy Mcgovan prison drama?


They're talking about the Justin Timberlake SF film _In Time









						In Time (2011) - IMDb
					

In Time: Directed by Andrew Niccol. With Justin Timberlake, Olivia Wilde, Shyloh Oostwald, Johnny Galecki. In a future where people stop aging at 25, but are engineered to live only one more year, having the means to buy your way out of the situation is a shot at immortal youth. Here, Will Salas...




					m.imdb.com
				



_


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> They're talking about the Justin Timberlake SF film _In Time_


Ahhh


----------



## kittyP (Sep 2, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Oh wow that has been a long running bbc radio drama with Nicola Walker and I've loved that



Oh bums it is not on UK Netflix. 
It is on the Alibi channel that you have to pay for through Sky, Virgin or BT


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> The Chair
> 
> Possibly niche (ivy league) college comedy drama with the brilliant Sandra Oh and Holland Taylor. Only 6 EPs and zooming through. Not as hard hitting as Dear White People, but thoroughly enjoyable.



I quite fancied giving that a go, I loved Sandra Oh in (the quite frankly ridiculous at least in terms of plot but very endearing) Killing Eve, will add it to the list.


----------



## Supine (Sep 3, 2021)

The Chair was really good. Just wish there had been more episodes!


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> The Chair was really good. Just wish there had been more episodes!



Due to watch last 2 EPs in a bit!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2021)

Count Arthur Strong is on Netflix.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Due to watch last 2 EPs in a bit!



And done. 

Most excellent.


----------



## keybored (Sep 3, 2021)

I've finally got into _The Break_. 4 episodes in and it's all feeling a bit Cluedo (I'm struggling to keep track of the characters and their possible motivations) but I'm still enjoying it and it seems well-regarded so I'll plough on.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2021)

Can't decide, season 3 of Money Heist or season 2 of Pose.

Or something new?


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't decide, season 3 of Money Heist or season 2 of Pose.
> 
> Or something new?


I really enjoyed MH. Think I saw there’s a 5th season out now too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 4, 2021)

The Hit-mans Apprentice was OK. I liked it. 
Last 30 seconds was a bit disappointing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2021)

Ended up starting AHS, Apocalypse. After episode 1, realised we'd skipped Cult, so we're doing to that instead.

Interesting premise for both.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ended up starting AHS, Apocalypse. After episode 1, realised we'd skipped Cult, so we're doing to that instead.
> 
> Interesting premise for both.


Cult is divisive. I really liked it (apart from Sarah Paulson’s screeching.)

For me, Apocalypse never quite lives up to the sum of its parts. Many fabulous elements, but I was left a bit “meh”.
Still waiting for the most recent season to make its way to Netflix. Must be soon.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Cult is divisive. I really liked it (apart from Sarah Paulson’s screeching.)
> 
> For me, Apocalypse never quite lives up to the sum of its parts. Many fabulous elements, but I was left a bit “meh”.
> Still waiting for the most recent season to make its way to Netflix. Must be soon.



Yes, SP and Evan Peters are favourites but can see how her performance (at least in ep 1 of Cult) might grate. It's a portrayal of hysteria (guessing) and there sure was a lot of that at the time...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Watched Worth last night. Brilliant. Lawyers in the aftermath of 911 looking to compensate victims families have to determine the value (worth) of a life. ‘Is a CEO worth more than a janitor?’

Better than it sounds.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 5, 2021)

Baby Teeth - Australian coming of age film / black comedy. Quirky editing and great characters. Sedate but draws you in.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 6, 2021)

September 22nd sees the release of the 4th (and final season) of _Dear White People_.

And it looks like 



Spoiler



it's going to be a musical.



Hopefully a return to form after season 3 (imo) didn't aways hit the heights of previous seasons. Still enjoyable, though.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 6, 2021)

Is anyone liked Black Spot (Zone Blanche) and Netflix suggests The Fozen Dead, well I watched about 20 mins and it was appalling. 
Like a bad, cheap soap opera


----------



## kittyP (Sep 6, 2021)

Im giving Post Mortem - No One Dies in Skarnes a go now. 
Looks much better.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 6, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> September 22nd sees the release of the 4th (and final season) of _Dear White People_.
> 
> And it looks like
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the first 2 series of this.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 6, 2021)

Happy new year, Colin Burstead. 

It's unlike most other Ben Wheatley films - no one gets killed. 

Some good performances and the film carries you along without really going anywhere. Which is fine.


----------



## Mation (Sep 6, 2021)

Jfc, Money Heist S5 E3


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching the Stowaway.
> Stowaway (by mistake) on board a  three man mars mission (how the hell??). Only enough oxygen for three (this later drops to two). Fab moral dilemma/drama/'what would you do?' time . . . . except no. Writer cop out time. The dodging of the moral element and the lack of investment in any of the characters utterly undermines the intended gut punch of the ending (which ends up just flatlining).
> Obviously a low budget, no set affair, they waste their money on the shit spacewalk when they should have spent it on better writers.
> 
> Such a brilliant set up for what could have been an amazing film. I'm so pissed off.



Finally got round to this. It was the opposite of  binge-watching in that I persevered over 4 or 5 sessions thinking it might come good but it never did. Not quite bad enough to give up in total disgust at any point but nearly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 7, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Finally got round to this. It was the opposite of  binge-watching in that I persevered over 4 or 5 sessions thinking it might come good but it never did. Not quite bad enough to give up in total disgust at any point but nearly.


Seasons? 
It was a film.


----------



## Epona (Sep 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seasons?
> It was a film.



He said sessions, not seasons 
If there had been seasons of it I would not have persisted


----------



## Sunray (Sep 7, 2021)

So 'Brand New Cherry Flavour' was very intriguing.  I really enjoyed it, it was weird and often funny.



Spoiler



It was heading to some incredible ending and there was a beautifully wrapped box, sadly containing nothing much. If you have ever read any Steven King books, especially The Dark Tower then you'll understand., stories don't have to be all about the ending.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seasons?
> It was a film.


I watched until iI got exasperated but decided
 a couple of days later to go on watching. Two or three times!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> He said sessions, not seasons
> If there had been seasons of it I would not have persisted


Oh right. Doi. 
What an utter disappointment it was. Could have been a very interesting moral tail, but just kept writing it's own way out of any difficult choices.  Boo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2021)

Sunray said:


> So 'Brand New Cherry Flavour' was very intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I felt it was headed that way from watching just the first episode.  Glad I made the right choice and bailed straight away.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2021)

Money heist is back on.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 8, 2021)

Sunray said:


> So 'Brand New Cherry Flavour' was very intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since this is a recommendations thread, hiding your negative comments in a spoiler tag is just gonna lead to others thinking you’re recommending it and ending up just as disappointed as you were.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2021)

Beckett

Thriller with John David Washington. Beckett is on a romantic holiday in Greece and becomes embroiled in a conspiracy.

Has a 70s thriller vibe to it. 7/10


----------



## Epona (Sep 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Beckett
> 
> Thriller with John David Washington. Beckett is on a romantic holiday in Greece and becomes embroiled in a conspiracy.
> 
> Has a 70s thriller vibe to it. 7/10



Unfortunately, I found it fell flat and failed to keep my interest. 

I kept expecting it to get better, but alas it didn't


----------



## Sunray (Sep 8, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Since this is a recommendations thread, hiding your negative comments in a spoiler tag is just gonna lead to others thinking you’re recommending it and ending up just as disappointed as you were.


I do recommend it.  I edited my post saying so. I forgot to push send as I got distracted.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I dunno, I felt it was headed that way from watching just the first episode.  Glad I made the right choice and bailed straight away.


I think you're missing out.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 8, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I do recommend it.  I edited my post saying so. I forgot to push send as I got distracted.


Ok fair enough. I’m still bitter because I wasted hours watching a god awful sci fi series which someone who should know better had “recommended“ on this thread by mentioning its name and then hiding behind spoiler tags how fucking terrible they thought it was.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I think you're missing out.


Does it get better than the first episode before it reaches it's disappointing conclusion?


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 8, 2021)

Been watching odds and sods late night with teen...

Blood Red Sky: I really liked it, though a brief search suggests I might be alone. Teen bailed after an hour. 
Jaws: Teen stuck with it though said "it could have been half an hour shorter with less hanging around on the boat". Happy to report she jumped & shrieked in all the right places. 

(Also watched Black Widow which she'd seen but I hadn't - very good though Winstone's accent, whatever the fuck it's supposed to be, is atrocious.)


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 8, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Been watching odds and sods late night with teen...
> 
> Blood Red Sky: I really liked it, though a brief search suggests I might be alone. Teen bailed after an hour.
> Jaws: Teen stuck with it though said "it could have been half an hour shorter with less hanging around on the boat". Happy to report she jumped & shrieked in all the right places.
> ...



"We're going to need lesser boat"


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m two-thirds through *Q-Force.* An adult animated series with a premise and tone very similar to Archer, the main difference being our secret agent protagonists are LGBTQ, which had for years caused them to be ostracised by their own US agency employers, until they take matters into their own hands to be recognised as valid assets to the US government as their straight counterparts.

Before I started watching it I had seen pretty negative critics reviews so I was fearing a shitshow, but it’s actually quite watchable and funny. Not as great as Archer, but not bad either. I see now there’s a massive gap developing between critics’ and audiences’ ratings, the latter giving it much more positive scores overall.

If you like Archer, I say give it a go.


----------



## Chz (Sep 9, 2021)

Love Archer, but the first episode of Q-Force just didn't click with me. Mildly amusing instead of funny. But if you tell me it picks up, I'm happy to try another few watches.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 9, 2021)

Season 2 of 'Into the Night' just popped up. Was discussion of S1 earlier in this thread


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2021)

Chz said:


> Love Archer, but the first episode of Q-Force just didn't click with me. Mildly amusing instead of funny. But if you tell me it picks up, I'm happy to try another few watches.


Yes, it has a series-wide story arc with constant character development. Whist not amazing, I would say it picks up to some degree.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2021)

I never quite saw the attraction of Archer, so I don't think this is something really worth delving into. Good to know.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Does it get better than the first episode before it reaches it's disappointing conclusion?


It''s a fun, if slightly disturbing some of the time. Its start and where they end up are pretty diverse.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2021)

Sunray said:


> It''s a fun, if slightly disturbing some of the time. Its start and where they end up are pretty diverse.


So it does get better than episode one?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I dunno, I felt it was headed that way from watching just the first episode.  Glad I made the right choice and bailed straight away.


Always bail after the first episode. Never give a chance for a story to breathe, develop and unfold. Then you'll never be disappointed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Always bail after the first episode. Never give a chance for a story to breathe, develop and unfold. Then you'll never be disappointed.


Well there is that, but also I'm only asking for an opinion. 90% of the time these things these things don't get better, but sometimes they surprise you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well there is that, but also I'm only asking for an opinion. 90% of the time these things these things don't get better, but sometimes they surprise you.


 Mmm. Sometimes feel that you're stuck in the 80s/90s and new stuff just doesn't do it for you. 

Is that harsh?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Mmm. Sometimes feel that you're stuck in the 80s/90s and new stuff just doesn't do it for you.
> 
> Is that harsh?


It's not harsh, but I don't think it's true. Off the top of my head the only 80s stuff I like is for nostalgia reasons, and reviewing can be painful. 
Maybe you don't mean actual 80s and 90s shows, and are suggesting I am just too old for modern TV? 
Pretty sure I have gushed about quite a few modern films and TV shows, but those post just sink without a trace.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's not harsh, but I don't think it's true. Off the top of my head the only 80s stuff I like is for nostalgia reasons, and reviewing can be painful.
> Maybe you don't mean actual 80s and 90s shows, and are suggesting I am just too old for modern TV?
> Pretty sure I have gushed about quite a few modern films and TV shows, but those post just sink without a trace.



Fair enough. Not wishing to have a go.

Maybe it's a high standards thing or attention span? Am like that with some sports...


----------



## Reno (Sep 9, 2021)

Unless I absolutely hate something, I tend to give it about three episodes. Several of my favourite series started unpromisingly. They have to introduce the characters and premise, but the plot doesn't get going till after that. There also are some series which only find their footing after a season or two. Halt and Catch Fire didn't really hit its groove till season 3, but I'm glad  stuck with it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> Unless I absolutely hate something, I tend to give it about three episodes. Several of my favourite series started unpromisingly. They have to introduce the characters and premise, but the plot doesn't get going till after that. There also are some series which only find their footing after a season or two. Halt and Catch Fire didn't really find its groove till season 3, but I'm glad  stuck with it.



Liking the idea that something called Halt and Catch Fire ... didn't catch fire until it's third season.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> Unless I absolutely hate something, I tend to give it about three episodes. Several of my favourite series started unpromisingly. They have to introduce the characters and premise, but the plot doesn't get going till after that. There also are some series which only find their footing after a season or two. Halt and Catch Fire didn't really hit its groove till season 3, but I'm glad  stuck with it.


I think this cherry thing was only four episodes, so I figured I was already 25% of the way through.


----------



## Reno (Sep 9, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Liking the idea that something called Halt and Catch Fire ... didn't catch fire until it's third season.











						Halt and Catch Fire - new AMC series
					

Another AMC period drama, first 10-episode season debuting June 1 (replacing Mad Men), set in a computer company in Texas in the early 80s. So, yeah, deffo going to call it Nerd Men.  Story seems to be focused on a sales guy who thinks of reverse engineering an IBM PC with the help of a troubled...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Reno (Sep 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think this cherry thing was only four episodes, so I figured I was already 25% of the way through.


It's eight episodes. I'll watch it eventually because I liked the creator's previous show Channel Zero.


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2021)

It's amazing how shit the very first episodes of some successul long-running series can look nowadays. A couple of years ago I caught up the very first one of Star Trek TNG. It was truly cringeworthy


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2021)

Well, just finished Q-Force. I reiterate it’s not as good as Archer, but it’s certainly not bad either IMO. Fast paced and entertaining so not a drag, and as an added bonus it’s a complete story that concludes with the final episode. And FWIW in the latter episodes it doesn’t rely nearly as much on the LGBQT aspect, but more as a comedy action spy story- with some fabulousness thrown in for good measure


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2021)

Finally.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Finally.



Destined to be a smash hit


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 10, 2021)

Buckle up


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2021)

If you missed it when it was originally on TV, BBC drama Mrs Wilson is now on Netflix - dramatisation of a true story which I found quite interesting to watch.  Fun fact, Ruth Wilson is playing the role of her actual grandmother, the Mrs Wilson in the title of the drama.  It is a miniseries of only 3 episodes, so not a massive investment of time, I watched it in one sitting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2021)

chandlerp said:


> Buckle up


THE RIDE OF YOUR LIFE...A GUARANTEED ROLLERCOASTER OF EMOTIONS...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Destined to be a smash hit


I'm guessing 'Diana' has recently fallen out of copyright or something as they are all at it.


----------



## Reno (Sep 10, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm guessing 'Diana' has recently fallen out of copyright or something as they are all at it.



This one is bound to be less referential and far more experimental, considering the filmmaker behind it.


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2021)

Reno said:


> This one is bound to be less referential and far more experimental, considering the filmmaker behind it.


But it won’t have a line as good as ‘is it true one can die of a broken heart?’


----------



## magneze (Sep 10, 2021)

Mitchells vs the Machines
Dystopian sci-fi for all the family (literally, it's a U). Watched it with my 5 year old granddaughter and we were both in stitches. Many multi level jokes and brilliant slapstick.


----------



## T & P (Sep 10, 2021)

Lucifer fans be advised that brand new S6 has just dropped. Well, the first episode at least, haven’t checked if the others are available now.

This is now produced by Warner Brothers. Just started the episode and have to say the image looks really nice and crisp and properly cinematic.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 11, 2021)

Surge. Ben Whishaw is completely fucking fed up with his life. 

It's got flaws but is entertaining enough for an hour and a half.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2021)

magneze said:


> Mitchells vs the Machines
> Dystopian sci-fi for all the family (literally, it's a U). Watched it with my 5 year old granddaughter and we were both in stitches. Many multi level jokes and brilliant slapstick.


Yes. This was very good.


----------



## Reno (Sep 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> THE RIDE OF YOUR LIFE...A GUARANTEED ROLLERCOASTER OF EMOTIONS...


....from boredom to mild irritation.


----------



## keybored (Sep 11, 2021)

keybored said:


> I've finally got into _The Break_. 4 episodes in and it's all feeling a bit Cluedo (I'm struggling to keep track of the characters and their possible motivations) but I'm still enjoying it and it seems well-regarded so I'll plough on.


It carried on much in this vein until some point in episode 8, where the real headfuckery started and increased exponentially right up to the end of the finale. Well recommended, I hope season 2 is as good.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 11, 2021)

I’ve made a dent in the last half season of Lucifer, which dropped this week.  

The pendulum has swung fully away from quirky police procedural to bonkerballs supernatural scattershot  daftery, but it does give the actor playing Chloe much more fun stuff to do after a joyless first four seasons so I’m inclined to indulge it, given that the end is nigh.  And Tom Ellis duetting with Bob the Drag Queen? A treat worth tolerating some dreadfully laboured dialogue scripting.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 12, 2021)

I watched the entire first season of  Who Killed Malcolm X tonight.

Very good. Certainly sheds new light on the case.


----------



## Epona (Sep 12, 2021)

Are the first couple of seasons of Lucifer actually on Netflix at this point?

(I think everyone has small inconsequential things that they get disproportionately riled about, this is one of mine)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 12, 2021)

Watched the new film Kate with the family.
Passable trash.
Wannabe John Wick / kill Billish nonsense. I wasn't into it but my wife and daughter (14) seemed to be suitably engaged, though that was probably helped along by the Japanese backdrop (the reason they put it on in the first place).


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2021)

Fascinating (though probably only if you’ve seen Andy Kaufman biopic, Man on the Moon) documentary “Jim and Andy - The Great Beyond”. 

Access all areas, fly on the wall documentary during the filming, shot largely by Kaufman’s real life partner, Lynne Magulies.  The footage is interspersed with contemporary interviews with Jim Carrey and the whole thing is… well, it makes me think Jim Carrey is not the happiest, or most stable man in the world. 

He full-on bonkers-Method acted throughout the shoot, not only being in role as either Kaufman or the obnoxious alter ego Tony Clifton, but doing so to the point of enormous disrespect to some of his fellow performers, and the late Milos Foreman, who directed Man on the Moon. 

In the contemporary interviews, Carrey talks a lot about discovering who he really is, but the whole thing was notable for how little sense of a real, unified person came across. 

As a teacher of acting and film studies the whole thing was a terrible car crash.  Carey’s Kaufman is a good performance, but great acting doesn’t require this performative psychosis.  It’s self-indulgent.  Kaufman too, was someone I find inexcusably disrespectful and selfish in his practices, but at least he was creating something original.  Carrey is being a dick during the shoot to better tread in the footsteps Kaufman already made. 

Anyway, it’s fucking fascinating, if not in the way Carrey may have intended.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

I’m glad to see my revulsion at Carrey is justified. I physically can’t bear the man. Seconds is too long. There’s no way I could ever watch a film with him in.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m glad to see my revulsion at Carrey is justified. I physically can’t bear the man. Seconds is too long. There’s no way I could ever watch a film with him in.


I genuinely love Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  He plays an introvert, which helps.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I genuinely love Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  He plays an introvert, which helps.


People do say that to me. But it’s too big a risk.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> People do say that to me. But it’s too big a risk.


It’s at an intersection of magical realism/near future sci fi/quirky indie romance.  Kate Winslet is glorious in it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It’s at an intersection of magical realism/near future sci fi/quirky indie romance.  Kate Winslet is glorious in it.


I do like Kate Winslet.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I do like Kate Winslet.


Not a fan of Winslet or Carey but still somehow managed to watch that film and loved it.
I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that in Carey's case, the director made him do multiple takes until he was practically broken doing the same thing over and over again and using the most real, heartfelt, exhausted take rather than letting the lad be a gurning idiot.


----------



## Epona (Sep 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I genuinely love Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  He plays an introvert, which helps.



I love that film.  I do not normally like Jim Carrey stuff but that is the exception to the rule.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

Conflicted over JC. Loved Eternal Sunshine, Truman Show but as a person, he seems to falter. And then there's that horrible business with the suicide of his girlfriend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Fascinating (though probably only if you’ve seen Andy Kaufman biopic, Man on the Moon) documentary “Jim and Andy - The Great Beyond”.
> 
> Access all areas, fly on the wall documentary during the filming, shot largely by Kaufman’s real life partner, Lynne Magulies.  The footage is interspersed with contemporary interviews with Jim Carrey and the whole thing is… well, it makes me think Jim Carrey is not the happiest, or most stable man in the world.
> 
> ...


Yes I enjoyed that doc. Didn't really like man in the moon. 
I'm sure I saw a terrific Kaufman doc once, but I can be buggered if I remember what it was called. I may well have just canned Kaufman you tube docs and interviews.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Not a fan of Winslet or Carey but still somehow managed to watch that film and loved it.
> I believe (correct me if I'm wrong) that in Carey's case, the director made him do multiple takes until he was practically broken doing the same thing over and over again and using the most real, heartfelt, exhausted take rather than letting the lad be a gurning idiot.


That doesn't sound like Gondrey, I always thought he was supposed to be a super nice fun guy. . . . I could easily be wrong. 
If anything though, this was a period where Carey was getting into being more intense and less Ventura.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I could easily be wrong.


😐


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Fascinating (though probably only if you’ve seen Andy Kaufman biopic, Man on the Moon) documentary “Jim and Andy - The Great Beyond”.
> 
> Access all areas, fly on the wall documentary during the filming, shot largely by Kaufman’s real life partner, Lynne Magulies.  The footage is interspersed with contemporary interviews with Jim Carrey and the whole thing is… well, it makes me think Jim Carrey is not the happiest, or most stable man in the world.
> 
> ...



When I first watched it (the doc) I did enjoy it but it was on hearing the comedian Debora Francis White talking about it I thought "Oh, yeah, it's a fucking shit show".
She said she sat down to watch it with her husband and very quickly started to think "this is a documentary about a man being a fucking awful human being, portraying another man who acted like a fucking awful human being and everyone treating them like they are genius, I am so over that, bored with it, I don't need to watch this" and that "a woman/actress would never get away with behaving like that, not for one fucking moment".

Or some thing to that effect I can't  remember exactly what she said.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2021)

Jim Carrey may well be a total knob (he also has been a public anti-vaxxer) but I'll never turn down a great film by a talented director and/or screenwriter (in the case of Eternal Sunshine, Michel Gondry and Charle Kaufman) because of an actor, especially when that actor gives a good performance as Carrey does in the film. Film is a team effort, seems odd to not watch a film because one of the many people who worked on it doesn't live up to your standards.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I do like Kate Winslet.


I was never a big fan of her. Was just kind of indifferent.

But I went off her when I found out she said that women don't need feminism anymore.

It was years ago though so she might have changed her tune by now.

Eternal Sunshine is a brilliant film.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I was never a big fan of her. Was just kind of indifferent.
> 
> But I went off her when I found out she said that women don't need feminism anymore.
> 
> ...


I wasn’t endorsing her views (of which I know nothing), I just think she’s a very fine actor.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wasn’t endorsing her views (of which I know nothing), I just think she’s a very fine actor.


Yeah I'm not saying that you were endorsing such views mate. And I think she is a very good actor.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 14, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Watched Worth last night. Brilliant. Lawyers in the aftermath of 911 looking to compensate victims families have to determine the value (worth) of a life. ‘Is a CEO worth more than a janitor?’
> 
> Better than it sounds.


I used to be a medicolegal secretary for a law firm that specialised in medical negligence and personal injury.

It often used to surprise people to hear how little a life was 'worth'. iirc, it was around £7k, eg if someone lost a child. 

The big money claims were in ongoing support costs and loss of earnings. 

So, yeah, in legal/compensation terms, a janitor's death is 'worth' less than a CEO's. A CEO's family would expect to claim $millions in loss of earnings, to keep them in the lifestyle to which they were accustomed.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2021)

Reno said:


> Jim Carrey may well be a total knob (he also has been a public anti-vaxxer) but I'll never turn down a great film by a talented director and/or screenwriter (in the case of Eternal Sunshine, Michel Gondry and Charle Kaufman) because of an actor, especially when that actor gives a good performance as Carrey does in the film. Film is a team effort, seems odd to not watch a film because one of the many people who worked on it doesn't live up to your standards.



Oh I agree. 
But I think in terms of the documentary about Jim Carey and Andy Kaufman, the whole point was about them as real people and dressing up really bad behaviour as glorified genius.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Oh I agree.
> But I think in terms of the documentary about Jim Carey and Andy Kaufman, the whole point was about them as real people and dressing up really bad behaviour as glorified genius.


That was more general and wasn't aimed at you at all, the documentary is really fascinating and I didn't think the Andy Kaufman biopic was very good.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

Reno said:


> Jim Carrey may well be a total knob (he also has been a public anti-vaxxer) but I'll never turn down a great film by a talented director and/or screenwriter (in the case of Eternal Sunshine, Michel Gondry and Charle Kaufman) because of an actor, especially when that actor gives a good performance as Carrey does in the film. Film is a team effort, seems odd to not watch a film because one of the many people who worked on it doesn't live up to your standards.


In my case it’s not about standards. I am repelled and repulsed by Mr Carrey.  He gives me the creeps. I physically can’t abide his presence.  This isn’t a matter of choice.  He makes me ill.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I used to be a medicolegal secretary for a law firm that specialised in medical negligence and personal injury.
> 
> It often used to surprise people to hear how little a life was 'worth'. iirc, it was around £7k, eg if someone lost a child.
> 
> ...



If prosthetics are needed, they greatly increase the value of a claim. £50k for a prosthetic knee that needs replacing every 5 years


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wasn’t endorsing her views (of which I know nothing), I just think she’s a very fine actor.


From the contracts she signs which specify that her face and body aren't to be retouched to promote unrealistic beauty standards, to the roles she chooses which more often than not make political points about women, Winslet doesn't strike me as too much of an anti-feminist monster. I also have a friend who has worked with her, who had nothing but good things to say about her and she has very few good things to say about most of the film stars she works with.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> In my case it’s not about standards. I am repelled and repulsed by Mr Carrey.  He gives me the creeps. I physically can’t abide his presence.  This isn’t a matter of choice.  He makes me ill.


Very difficult to separate the artist from what they do/done. Especially when it comes to the allegations against JC.

Yeah, some of his output is great... but


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> In my case it’s not about standards. I am repelled and repulsed by Mr Carrey.  He gives me the creeps. I physically can’t abide his presence.  This isn’t a matter of choice.  He makes me ill.


While there are actors I don't like, I can't think of anybody I feel that strongly about.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2021)

What has Jim Carrey done that is so reprehensible? Genuinely interested. He does seem like rather a dick to me, but I wasn't aware he was that bad.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Very difficult to separate the artist from what they do/done. Especially when it comes to the allegations against JC.
> 
> Yeah, some of his output is great... but



I think in this day, where we (thankfully) know a lot more about the bad (sometimes illegal) behaviour of famous people, we all draw lines about what we are comfortable with. 
Those lines will be different for each famous person, for each of us and may change. 

Like, it absolutely broke my heart when the casts of Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel came out and told the world about Joss Whedon's terrible behaviour during the filming or those shows. Seriously cruel bulling and emotional manipulation.  
It was sparked but other accusations from actors who had worked with JW on more recent productions. 
Those shows meant so much to me and I haven't been able to watch them since. 
But I don't think people shouldn't watch them as they were amazing ensemble pieces and that cunt (who is never even on screen) shouldn't ruin it. 
I just wouldn't watch anything he has done since the accusations came out and I hope no one fucking works with him again.


----------



## Chz (Sep 14, 2021)

Reno said:


> While there are actors I don't like, I can't think of anybody I feel that strongly about.


In general, I agree. But Nick Cage gives me the creeps. I involuntarily shudder when I see him. No idea why, it's not a conscious thing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

Reno said:


> While there are actors I don't like, I can't think of anybody I feel that strongly about.


For me the only people who come close are  Keith Lemon or seeing footage of Jimmy Savile now that I know what he did.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> the allegations against JC.


Not aware of these.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> For me the only people who come close are  Keith Lemon or seeing footage of Jimmy Savile now that I know what he did.


Oh Keith Lemon is awful


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Oh I agree.
> But I think in terms of the documentary about Jim Carey and Andy Kaufman, the whole point was about them as real people and dressing up really bad behaviour as glorified genius.


I might be reading this post round the wrong way, and it's been a while since I have seen the doc but. . . . I thought it was a bit of a hindsight piece where everyone, including Carey, say he was acting the dick, I can't remember anyone thinking it was a genius at work. 

Kaufman (Andy) seemed to be genuinely trying to do something, push some comedy / art  boundaries. . . though I think some of it was misguided. In the early 2000s a friend lent me a compilation DVD of a load of Kaufman performances and a special, and it just wasn't funny, but somehow that made it funny. It's just mad thinking that it was transmitted on TV, the network must have been pulling their hair out, as they would have been hoping for the comedy stylings of Latka from Taxi.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Oh Keith Lemon is awful


I think my ex girlfriend goes out with him.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I might be reading this post round the wrong way, and it's been a while since I have seen the doc but. . . . I thought it was a bit of a hindsight piece where everyone, including Carey, say he was acting the dick, I can't remember anyone thinking it was a genius at work.



Tbh I can't be totally sure but I seem to be thinking that when I saw the doc it was a bit of both, it was showing how much of a dick JC was but also saying that it was OK because it was genius. 

But I would have to watch it again to be absolutely sure.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2021)

Chz said:


> In general, I agree. But Nick Cage gives me the creeps. I involuntarily shudder when I see him. No idea why, it's not a conscious thing.


I avoid Ricki Gervais, Mike Myers and Rowan Atkinson wherever I can but still would watch any of them if cast against type in something good. It took me till the credits to figure out Mike Myers even was in Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 14, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Oh Keith Lemon is awful



I know a few people who know him in real life and all say he is very nice and quite shy in person. 
I cannot stand the TV he does though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 14, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> If prosthetics are needed, they greatly increase the value of a claim. £50k for a prosthetic knee that needs replacing every 5 years


Yes, that's the point I made about big compensation payouts relating to ongoing support costs and loss of earnings. 

If someone needed to move to a bungalow or to add a ground floor extension to be wheelchair accessible, if they needed to add an extra bedroom for a carer to stay in, or if they needed to have new wheelchairs every few years, new wheelchair accessible or adapted vehicles every few years, physiotherapy sessions, special equipment and aids,  etc, cost of hiring carers, etc, etc, then that's what bumps up compensation payouts. 

Some people think of compensation as like winning the lottery, like you get some kind of super bonus extra payout and end up rich or something, but really compensation is simply intended to put people back in the same situation they would've been, if not for X incident. So in theory, you don't end up with lots of extra money like a lottery win, it's calculated to cover those additional costs.

Similarly, loss of earnings aspects of compensation claims, these are designed to pay for housing costs, living expenses, etc.

That's why compensation for the death of a CEO would probably cover the costs of paying off the mortgage of a big fancy house and the holiday home in the Hamptons, private school education for the kids, etc, whereas the compensation to the janitor's family, would cover much more modest accommodation, so if they were both the same age, the loss of earnings might equate to $50million x 20 years till retirement age versus $20,000 x 20 years till retirement age. If the janitor was a woman, the family might also get some kind of 'loss of amenity' type package, to cover the cost of the dad having to pay for childcare costs, cleaning, etc, while raising children solo. 

Btw, there are legal texts and precedents (in England and Wales at least) as to how much different things are 'worth' like loss of a limb, loss of eyesight, different amounts for different injuries.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 14, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Tbh I can't be totally sure but I seem to be thinking that when I saw the doc it was a bit of both, it was showing how much of a dick JC was but also saying that it was OK because it was genius.
> 
> But I would have to watch it again to be absolutely sure.


Ha, me too, I think I should watch it again. My take away was that Carey really regretted his behaviour and everyone thought he acted the right cunt, but some were nicer about it on camera than others.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Not aware of these.



Tragic, unpleasant stuff

The damning note left by Jim Carrey's ex-girlfriend before her suicide


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2021)

Nightbooks. A PG-rated fantasy/ horror-ish film. I thought it was very watchable, not just for older kids but for grownups who enjoy family adventure/ horror flicks on principle if decent enough.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm watching Betaal with my teenager. Two episodes in, it's a surprisingly effective zombie/possession horror thriller with a nice anti colonial twist.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 15, 2021)

The original _Candyman_ 😱


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Tragic, unpleasant stuff
> 
> The damning note left by Jim Carrey's ex-girlfriend before her suicide



Indeed.

But also : that headline seems a bit misleading to me. I thought it meant she wrote the note just before her death, as one of her final acts. The article says it something she wrote two years earlier that the family have uncovered more recently.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2021)

T & P said:


> Nightbooks. A PG-rated fantasy/ horror-ish film. I thought it was very watchable, not just for older kids but for grownups who enjoy family adventure/ horror flicks on principle if decent enough.



Ooh that looks good and has Jessica Jones in it


----------



## T & P (Sep 15, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Ooh that looks good and has Jessica Jones in it


Yeah she’s great. If I was in charge of casting for Cruella and Emma Stone wasn’t available, she would have been my next choice.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ha, me too, I think I should watch it again. My take away was that Carey really regretted his behaviour and everyone thought he acted the right cunt, but some were nicer about it on camera than others.


I didn’t get much regret at all from my viewing of the documentary.  Carrey seems to feel a bit sorry for himself that he was a helpless passenger on the “method acting” train.  There’s a little hint of chagrin when he talks about Milos Foreman being the amazing director of Cuckoo’s Nest… but I don’t get any sense that he wishes he’d made different choices.  More like “naughty Andy Kaufman probably shouldn’t have done that to the great Milos Foreman”.  

Like I say, Carrey just comes across as disconnected and a little fragmented.  Which, since the conceit of the documentary is that releasing the footage now was his idea, seems odd.


----------



## T & P (Sep 17, 2021)

A friendly reminder that S3 of Sex Education has just dropped


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2021)

Meh.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Meh.


Is that your review of the first episode of S3, or the series overall? I’m now halfway through it, and imo is every bit as good as previous ones, actually better and funnier than S2 so far, if I’m honest.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Is that your review of the first episode of S3, or the series overall? I’m now halfway through it, and imo is every bit as good as previous ones, actually better and funnier than S2 so far, if I’m honest.



What's it about? Is it worth watching?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What's it about? Is it worth watching?


You haven’t heard about Sex Education? It’s been one of the highest profile Netflix shows of recent times.

It’s difficult to do it any justice by attempting to describe it. Whilst the basic premise is anything but original (basically high school students discovering sex and relationships), the finished product is very enjoyable. Great character development, good subplots, superb visuals and production values, and very funny without being an out-and-out comedy or trying to be one.

And it does have some novel aspects to it, such as the hybrid timeline- you don’t really know when it’s meant to be set in, as it combines 1980s cars and fashion with some modern technology such as smartphones. And everything about the school screams American high school yet it’s set on a fictional English town.

Anyway, one of the best things Netflix has come up with imo, and most definitely worth watching. Stellar ratings from critics and audiences alike









						Sex Education
					

Synopsis:Socially awkward high school student Otis may not have much experience in the lovemaking department, but he gets good guidance on the topic in his personal sex ed course -- living with mom Jean, who is a sex therapist. Being surrounded by manuals, videos and tediously open conversations...




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> You haven’t heard about Sex Education? It’s been one of the highest profile Netflix shows of recent times.
> 
> It’s difficult to do it any justice by attempting to describe it. Whilst the basic premise is anything but original (basically high school students discovering sex and relationships), the finished product is very enjoyable. Great character development, good subplots, superb visuals and production values, and very funny without being an out-and-out comedy or trying to be one.
> 
> ...



Not heard of it but caught a trailer last night and thought it looked irritating. Do like Gillian Anderson, though. Her Thatcher in The Crown was terrifying. 

Am torn though. If ATOMIC SUPLEX says "meh", it could well be a winner


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

Gillian Anderson is fantastic in it. A sex therapist a bit too happy to healthily discuss sex and masturbation with her mortified teenage son.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Not heard of it but caught a trailer last night and thought it looked irritating. Do like Gillian Anderson, though. Her Thatcher in The Crown was terrifying.
> 
> Am torn though. If ATOMIC SUPLEX says "meh", it could well be a winner



It is definitely weird in some respects, like it was filmed in the Forest of Dene but feels like it was made for an American audience but once I got over that I absolutely loved it. 
Brilliantly written diverse characters.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

kittyP said:


> It is definitely weird in some respects, like it was filmed in the Forest of Dene but feels like it was made for an American audience but once I got over that I absolutely loved it.


Humm, maybe I just didn't get over that. Though I also found the characters quite irritating too as I recall. Maybe it's worth another go. I need something to replace my morning washing up routine.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Humm, maybe I just didn't get over that. Though I also found the characters quite irritating too as I recall. Maybe it's worth another go. I need something to replace my morning washing up routine.



Friend, you're not going to enjoy much televisual output if you're washing up at the same time.


----------



## Epona (Sep 18, 2021)

I just watched the documentary Hope Frozen (A Quest To Live Twice) and I want to stress this is NOT a recommendation, more a sort of what did I just watch comment.

Do *NOT *watch if you are likely to be more upset than average about child cancer and death and the processes involved after death in this documentary.

It is the story of a family who had their little girl's brain cryogenically frozen when she died - it goes into a bit of detail.  I found it quite disturbing, not just for that (I worked for a death/burial charity for a while and am not particularly upset by that side of things), but more about the older brother who was 15 at the time of filming and who I felt had been having quite an unusual time of it between trying out becoming a novice Buddhist priest and looking into the science (his father particularly seemed to pin a lot of hope on him, which must be tremendous pressure on a young lad) on how one day he might bring his baby sister back to life.  It was a weird mix of futuristic science, earnest hope, and not really grieving properly.

(I mean quite aside from the issue that due to poverty loads of children die from starvation and easily preventable diseases every day, and the ethical issues raised in that context of trying to bring one child of a fairly wealthy family - however tragic her death - back to life at some undetermined point in the future by means that more or less seem a bit science-fictiony at the moment)

Quite bizarre.

Again I stress do not watch if the issues are going to upset you and this is not a recommendation, I was more wondering whether anyone else had seen it, and if so what did you make of it?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 18, 2021)

Sounds interesting in that I'm glad you watched it and reported back but I'll not touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## Epona (Sep 18, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Sounds interesting in that I'm glad you watched it and reported back but I'll not touch it with a barge pole.



Aye, completely fair enough (and I don't mind doing the "I watched it so you don't have to" review at all, hence why I posted about it, because I think some folks would find it difficult if they happened upon it while flicking through to find something to watch)

I didn't find it upsetting as such, just disturbing - there was something very off kilter about the whole thing - the way they dealt with the loss and the son seemed to take on so much personal (and ultimately futile) responsibility for putting it right - I just don't know what to make of it and I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Friend, you're not going to enjoy much televisual output if you're washing up at the same time.


It's one of the only times I get to watch TV. It's prime slot, would literally get the best nielson ratings for my eyeballs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

how can you do both at the same time?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> how can you do both at the same time?


Because of his intense heartfelt passion for each 😐


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> how can you do both at the same time?


How can I watch a screen while I wash up?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2021)

Containment- dinky 2015  Brit filum about a non specific virus in a tower block. Well claustrophobic


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How can I watch a screen while I wash up?



Washing or watching the telly?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 18, 2021)

Kate - very very cliched and generic with some terrible cgi but it was enjoyable enough in a sit down and turn your brain off way.

Occasionally it might be with writers and directors to branch out away from “assassin with heart of gold and also betrayed by their employer”

Also when your all struggling to find an old man and the cryptic clue is “I’m with my family” it may be worth investigating a) a graveyard or b) the palatial ancestral home he grew up in rather than being absolutely lost as to where he could be


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How can I watch a screen while I wash up?


indeed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed


Well obviously (and you know this) I was just clarifying your very east to answer question. 
You can't possibly imagine how I could wash some dishes with my hands and watch netflix at with my eyes simultaneously? It would blow your mind if I told you I also did all my pre run leg stretches at the same time. Legs on the counter, bending etc etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well obviously (and you know this) I was just clarifying your very east to answer question.
> You can't possibly imagine how I could wash some dishes with my hands and watch netflix at with my eyes simultaneously? It would blow your mind if I told you I also did all my pre run leg stretches at the same time. Legs on the counter, bending etc etc.


yes it does tbh. you’re not really watching it. i had a mate who used to ‘watch’ films with me and look at his phone the whole time and guess what, he didn’t understand what was going on and said everything was shite. you literally cannot watch a film while doing anything else which require the use of your eyes


----------



## Reno (Sep 18, 2021)

I listen to the radio or to podcasts while I do housework, I absolutely would not be able to properly follow or enjoy films/tv drama while doing that at the same time. It explains so much about AS though !


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

Reno said:


> I listen to the radio or to podcasts while I do housework, I absolutely would not be able to properly follow or enjoy films/tv drama while doing that at the same time. It explains so much about AS though !


me too, it’s the only way i can concentrate on podcasts, but you can’t do tv if it’s just audio!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Reno said:


> I listen to the radio or to podcasts while I do housework, I absolutely would not be able to properly follow or enjoy films/tv drama while doing that at the same time. It explains so much about AS though !





Orang Utan said:


> yes it does tbh. you’re not really watching it. i had a mate who used to ‘watch’ films with me and look at his phone the whole time and guess what, he didn’t understand what was going on and said everything was shite. you literally cannot watch a film while doing anything else which require the use of your eyes


Get off your high horses both of you. If anything I'm looking at the cups less than I should. I don't watch anything that I really intend to get into or a decent film while washing up, I'm watching shite like Atypical (or Lucifer this morning). I'm not sure how you would find difficulty following that while washing up. . . . . And It really isn't the same as watching a film while looking at your phone FFS, I'm listening and watching, not reading something else. . . Goodness me. You two.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan, ATOMIC SUPLEX and Reno get together to bury the hatchet and chat about their favourite podcasts


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Get off your high horses both of you. If anything I'm looking at the cups less than I should. I don't watch anything that I really intend to get into or a decent film while washing up, I'm watching shite like Atypical (or Lucifer this morning). I'm not sure how you would find difficulty following that while washing up. . . . . And It really isn't the same as watching a film while looking at your phone FFS, I'm listening and watching, not reading something else. . . Goodness me. You two.


except you’re not watching if you’re washing up unless you’re doing it blind without ever looking at the dishes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> except you’re not watching if you’re washing up unless you’re doing it blind without ever looking at the dishes


Do you want me to go through every detail?
You don't think people can knit and watch EastEnders? I have the screen right in front of me, I look down for an instant from time to time, I feel my way around, yes sometimes I miss frames. . . .I'm not watching fucking Kurosawa. Stop being a twat.
I don't have time to watch telly during the day and very little time in the evening, so you are say I just shouldn't at all? Piss off will you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Anyway I'm now off to cook my family dinner. I'm also going to have some Netflix on. . . . And no it's not Andrei Tarkovskys Solaris.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

i’ve had this argument with my ex-flatmate countless times. if you haven’t watched the screen properly, your opinion of a programme or film is worthless and should be disregarded


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you want me to go through every detail?
> You don't think people can knit and watch EastEnders? I have the screen right in front of me, I look down for an instant from time to time, I feel my way around, yes sometimes I miss frames. . . .I'm not watching fucking Kurosawa. Stop being a twat.
> I don't have time to watch telly during the day and very little time in the evening, so you are say I just shouldn't at all? Piss off will you.


no, i’m just saying that your reviews of these shows are meaningless as you haven’t really watched them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Do you want me to go through every detail?
> You don't think people can knit and watch EastEnders? I have the screen right in front of me, I look down for an instant from time to time, I feel my way around, yes sometimes I miss frames. . . .I'm not watching fucking Kurosawa. Stop being a twat.
> I don't have time to watch telly during the day and very little time in the evening, so you are say I just shouldn't at all? Piss off will you.


also, how can you have a tv in front of you if you also have a kitchen sink in front of you?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

As a most definitely light-hearted observation, I’d suggest that whereas it’s perfectly fine to watch TV whilst casually doing domestic chores, one shouldn’t perhaps pass judgement on the quality of any film or series unless they have paid the required level of attention to it.

Then again, I reckon there are countless programmes ATOMIC SUPLEX wouldn’t for a second consider worthy to watch even when doing the dishes, so a ‘dish washing approved content’ is alone a worthy seal of approval imo


----------



## magneze (Sep 18, 2021)

Movies in Marigolds. It's the new Gogglebox. Mark Kermode beware.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

Anyways, six episodes in and I actually think S3 of Sex Education is the best one yet, and by some margin.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> also, how can you have a tv in front of you if you also have a kitchen sink in front of you?


Kitchen sink drama


----------



## Mation (Sep 18, 2021)

Watching S3 of Sex Education and enjoying it, but Jean Whatsherchops has been ruined by Anderson's atrocious Thatcher. I hear her creeping in.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Kitchen sink drama


Fairy tales
Soap operas


----------



## Reno (Sep 18, 2021)

Mation said:


> Watching S3 of Sex Education and enjoying it, but Jean Whatsherchops has been ruined by Anderson's atrocious Thatcher. I hear her creeping in.


That’s just silly.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 18, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Surge. Ben Whishaw is completely fucking fed up with his life.
> 
> It's got flaws but is entertaining enough for an hour and a half.



Agree. A great unhinged North London film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> no, i’m just saying that your reviews of these shows are meaningless as you haven’t really watched them.


Which shows? You know I don't watch absolutely everything while I am washing up and cooking? I think I have made it clear by now that it's only suitable for a certain type of viewing.
. . . and are you telling me I can't quite get all the character nuances of shows like say . . . 'friends', 'Atypical' or 'sex education' , while washing up? Fucks sake. From now on, just for you i'll detail where I watched a show.

I give plenty of favourable and glowing reviews of some shows I wouldn't dream of not giving anything but my full attention to. These go all largely ignored. which is of course fine. . . but if I think something is shit, oh no, "Usual AS, he hates everything, but he didn't really 'watch' that melodramatic american trash because he didn't see it at the fucking imax".



Orang Utan said:


> also, how can you have a tv in front of you if you also have a kitchen sink in front of you?


You have zero imagination. Have you heard of laptops? Tablets? Cupboards? There are so many modern ways.
I have a fold up  tablet/laptop in front of me at head height on a shelf. When chopping or cooking I have one next to me or on a shelf. Jeez.

Oh, and when I watched sex education I watched it in the front room. It wasn't exactly cerebral so didn't immediately grab me. I only suggested that I should give it another go in an area when I could dedicate less valuable time to it . . . washing up, making breakfast and getting ready for a run. Or is it a series worthy of me buying a 100inch TV and getting surround sound and a sofa for?


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

A friend has booked a house next summer for her 50th around the very town/area where Sex Education is filmed. After seeing three seasons of sunshine and blue skies there, I would be very disappointed if we get anything less than constant blazing sun and hot weather. I am sure they wouldn’t be as devious as wanting to misrepresent the local weather anyway…


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Then again, I reckon there are countless programmes ATOMIC SUPLEX wouldn’t for a second consider worthy to watch even when doing the dishes, so a ‘dish washing approved content’ is alone a worthy seal of approval imo


Well exactly. 
And I think I might have already crossed Lucifer off that list today.


----------



## Mation (Sep 18, 2021)

Reno said:


> That’s just silly.


What is?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i’ve had this argument with my ex-flatmate countless times. if you haven’t watched the screen properly, your opinion of a programme or film is worthless and should be disregarded


Do what the fuck you like. You are obviously doing the washing up while you read my posts as you are not taking any of what I am saying in. 
If that's not the case then your opinion of absolutely everything is worthless and should be disregarded.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well exactly.
> And I think I might have already crossed Lucifer off that list today.


Lucifer might not be for anyone who is only satisfied by the very best of light entertainment series, or doesn’t like such genre in the first place (which I would venture to guess might be your case?), but to people who like well produced comedy-dramas on principle I would suggest it’s worth it.

Out of curiosity, did you watch The Good Place, and if so what did you think of it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Lucifer might not be for anyone who is only satisfied by the very best of light entertainment series, or doesn’t like such genre in the first place (which I would venture to guess might be your case?), but to people who like well produced comedy-dramas on principle I would suggest it’s worth it.
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you watch The Good Place, and if so what did you think of it?


I liked it. Pretty sure I raved about it at the time. Nobody remembers my raves. 
I didn't watch it while washing up BTW. 

'I think' I started watching the second series or at least where she first figures it's the 'bad place'. This may have been because I was watching it on real TV or watching new episodes somehow? Can't remember. Anyway we watched it from the top when I got Netflix. I say 'we' because it was a show the whole family enjoyed. This means it can be watched in relative all consuming eyeballs and ear hole front room prime time luxury. 

Wasn't mad keen on the end but I only say that because it wasn't as good as some of the other parts of the series. My daughter really loved the end though, so . . . opinions.


----------



## Epona (Sep 18, 2021)

Some of you must have to use an awful lot of your attention to do the washing up if you can't watch telly at the same time...

Washing dishes is seriously the least intense of any household chore, you barely need to look at the stuff you are washing.

I just think some people are better at multi-tasking than others, it's nothing to get in a row about really. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Lucifer might not be for anyone who is only satisfied by the very best of light entertainment series


To be fair to Lucifer, I only watched one episode, the beginning of series 4 (where netflix starts). I didn't feel I missed out on anything in the first three series that came before, but I'm not sure I was gripped enough by an overall arc (the police lady was lying about being ok with him as a demon or whatever) or by the flimsy cop mystery of the week (I assume this is what happens in every ep?) that they hang it on.

I liked the general idea though I suppose, but sadly probably too weak to even to do the dishes to. How anyone could say that I'm not taking in the 'full effect' of people walking into rooms and talking to each other because I'm washing up, I really don't know (that's really all happened for most of the show apart from a couple of dotted actions scenes. . . . and yes I saw those even though I was wiping bowls).


----------



## Epona (Sep 18, 2021)

I'd quite like to watch Lucifer but I would like to watch it from the start (as I have never seen it) and Netflix cannot help with this


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> Some of you must have to use an awful lot of your attention to do the washing up if you can't watch telly at the same time...
> 
> Washing dishes is seriously the least intense of any household chore, you barely need to look at the stuff you are washing.
> 
> I just think some people are better at multi-tasking than others, it's nothing to get in a row about really. 🤷‍♀️



Wash a lot of dishes during the day. When home, the last thing want to do is wash dishes and watch telly. Besides, don't have a telly in the kitchen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> Some of you must have to use an awful lot of your attention to do the washing up if you can't watch telly at the same time...
> 
> Washing dishes is seriously the least intense of any household chore, you barely need to look at the stuff you are washing.
> 
> I just think some people are better at multi-tasking than others, it's nothing to get in a row about really. 🤷‍♀️


as i said, you cannot watch tv properly and simultaneously do anything else that averts your eyes from the screen. i know. i’ve tried it with ironing. every time you look away from the screen you’re not watching it, so you end up having to rewind all the time. it’s not complicated. mebbe if it was a talk show or a quiz or summat but not anything dramatic. Otherwise you might as well listen to the radio or podcasts - at least then you’ll get it all into your head


----------



## pesh (Sep 19, 2021)

The first 3 series of Lucifer were great, we gave it a try when Netflix picked it up and hated it and gave up after 2 or 3 episodes.


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'd quite like to watch Lucifer but I would like to watch it from the start (as I have never seen it) and Netflix cannot help with this


It’s fucking annoying how some series and films get ping ponged between the various streaming services available. Even more when a channel has the rights to the earlier seasons and another one the latter ones.

The early seasons of Lucifer are as good as the latter ones if not better so worth checking out if you like it. In some of them Lucifer’s mum (God’s wife basically) becomes a regular character, and her presence is funny as.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> as i said, you cannot watch tv properly and simultaneously do anything else that averts your eyes from the screen. i know. i’ve tried it with ironing. every time you look away from the screen you’re not watching it, so you end up having to rewind all the time. it’s not complicated. mebbe if it was a talk show or a quiz or summat but not anything dramatic. Otherwise you might as well listen to the radio or podcasts - at least then you’ll get it all into your head



Of course, there's nothing wrong with glancing at the telly while you're on the phone or doing chores around the house. But it's not showing respect to the programme maker & you're not going to get the best out of the programme you're "watching". Sure, you might argue, some of these shows don't deserve respect. They are news reports/eye candy/mindless/just there for the background. But, you won't know that for sure if you're not sat in front of a glorious screen (the bigger, the better) to imbibe the gems that telly does occasionally offer.

IMHO, obviously.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i’ve had this argument with my ex-flatmate countless times. if you haven’t watched the screen properly, your opinion of a programme or film is worthless and should be disregarded



But you watch cartoons


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> But you watch cartoons



What kind of  virtual-signalling weirdo doesn't watch cartoons?


----------



## T & P (Sep 19, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> But you watch cartoons


Don’t knock cartoons. They are an excellent mental health tonic for anyone who gets pissed off at the ceaseless stupidity of the human race. Excellent replacement for the morning news reporting depressing shit I can do nothing about.

Eat your morning cereal whilst watching Priti Patel talking about pushing immigrants into the sea, vs Plankton’s latest scheme to steal the Krabby Patty’s secret formula? No contest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> But you watch cartoons


i don’t


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> Don’t knock cartoons. They are an excellent mental health tonic for anyone who gets pissed off at the ceaseless stupidity of the human race. Excellent replacement for the morning news reporting depressing shit I can do nothing about.
> 
> Eat your morning cereal whilst watching Priti Patel talking about pushing immigrants into the sea, vs Plankton’s latest scheme to steal the Krabby Patty’s secret formula? No contest.



They're far more than just entertaining escapism. Some of them are spellbinding, or deal with real life and/or literature. There's a very diverse number of art/stories out there that happen to come under the cartoon umbrella. 

Am just as happy with the mouse bashing the cat, as am with the depiction of life post 1979 Iran as seen through the eyes of a young woman, or a drugged, dystopian future with Keanu...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2021)

Nothing wrong with cartoons. 
Close Enough or The Midnight Gospel are two excellent cartoons on Netflix. . . Though there are a far number of absolutely shit cartoons on Netflix.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 19, 2021)

The rain. Anothe post apocalyptic mini series. This ones danish. 2 in and enjoying so far


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nothing wrong with cartoons.
> Close Enough or The Midnight Gospel are two excellent cartoons on Netflix. . . Though there are a far number of absolutely shit cartoons on Netflix.


ah, i guess i do watch Rick & Morty, if that counts as a cartoon


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, i guess i do watch Rick & Morty, if  that counts as a cartoon


Let's call them animations or whatever if it troubles your perception of your masculinity/maturity . . . .big differences between pepper pig and superjail in the same way there is between live action shows like Mr tumble and The Boys.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Let's call them animations or whatever if it troubles your perception of your masculinity/maturity . . . .big differences between pepper pig and superjail in the same way there is between live action shows like Mr tumble and The Boys.


cartoons - animated drawings in short form


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 19, 2021)

I’ve got to come to @ATOMIC SUPLEX’s defence here.   I do watch stuff while in the kitchen.  Nothing of artistic high quality, but Lucifer’s a great example of a bit of fun stuff and nonsense, that doesn’t need my undivided visual attention.  Or something like Supernatural / Criminal Minds / Outlander.  Solid, third tier telly.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 19, 2021)

I agree - some people's horses are very tall indeed.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 19, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> I agree - some people's horses are very tall indeed.



Not kitchen friendly, mind


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

listen to the radio ffs, what’s the point of a visual medium if you don’t look at it. that’s not a high horse. it’s just common sense


----------



## Epona (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> listen to the radio ffs, what’s the point of a visual medium if you don’t look at it. that’s not a high horse. it’s just common sense



So blind people shouldn't enjoy TV shows?

Possibly starting to get onto dodgy ground here.

Most TV ain't fucking Cannes Film Festival, it's light entertainment - just saying...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> listen to the radio ffs, what’s the point of a visual medium if you don’t look at it. that’s not a high horse. it’s just common sense


Some of these shows are so light that they are barely a visual medium. They are only on telly because that's how they are consumed in modern society. You understand this right? I'm not going to limit myself to listening to the Archers just because I have to blink and look at a cup for a millisecond. 
You really are just being daft.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> So blind people shouldn't enjoy TV shows?
> 
> Possibly starting to get onto dodgy ground here.
> 
> Most TV ain't fucking Cannes Film Festival, it's light entertainment - just saying...


blind people don’t have a choice, so no.
i guess you’re right about light entertainment, which just shows how disposable and pointless it is cos you don’t even have to watch it or give it your full attention. background tv, ugh


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Some of these shows are so light that they are barely a visual medium. They are only on telly because that's how they are consumed in modern society. You understand this right? I'm not going to limit myself to listening to the Archers just because I have to blink and look at a cup for a millisecond.
> You really are just being daft.


you can listen while doing something else but can’t see how you can watch while doing something else and do both properly


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> cartoons - animated drawings in short form


At what length do they stop being cartoons?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

this thread has reminded me how awful it is watching tv or films with other people


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> At what length do they stop being cartoons?


dunno, but cartoons to me are either static and in a newspaper or short form like Warner Bros/Tex Avery cartoons


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> this thread has reminded me how awful it is watching tv or films with other people



TBF I think it simply illustrates to the rest of us why you and AS should be locked up in a soundproof room together when we're trying to watch our telly progs  😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> TBF I think it simply illustrates to the rest of us why you and AS should be locked up in a soundproof room together when we're trying to watch our telly progs  😁


also underlines the fact that other people are wrong about everything and to be avoided if you want to relax and be entertained


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> people are wrong about everything and to be avoided


cfy


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 20, 2021)

We watched 2 episodes of Korean drama Squid Game last night. Bizarre, brutal and completely intriguing.

Will definitely be watching another 2 tonight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 20, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We watched 2 episodes of Korean drama Squid Game last night. Bizarre, brutal and completely intriguing.
> 
> Will definitely be watching another 2 tonight.


I was intrigued and it Is on  my list, but I've had two cracks at getting into it so far and have not managed. Family are not impressed at all so it will have to be something I do on my own when I find the time. What with it being Korean and all, it's definitely not a washer upper.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was intrigued and it Is on  my list, but I've had two cracks at getting into it so far and have not managed. Family are not impressed at all so it will have to be something I do on my own when I find the time. What with it being Korean and all, it's definitely not a washer upper.


It could be considered to be a bit slow but that's not usually a problem for me. I prefer lots of character build up to lots of rushing around.

I'm definitely going to give it a couple more episodes anyway and I rarely give up by that point unless something is absolute dogshit.


----------



## Epona (Sep 20, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The rain. Anothe post apocalyptic mini series. This ones danish. 2 in and enjoying so far



...Razmuuuuuuus.... Razmuuuuuuuuus...

Let us know if you make it past episode 4 without that going through your head when you try to fall asleep at night 



Spoiler



The premise looked really good, ok, we've had a few shows like this, but I am always up for some post-apocalyptia.

No.  The Rain did not do it for me at all.  It might have been OK if the plot had been good, but the plot mostly seems to involve a small group of people deciding that they need to go towards the people who have been hunting them, then they escape and try to get away from them.  Then they decide they need to infiltrate them again, then they have to escape and get away from them.

I loved the idea of it and the 1st episode is really good, but the plot is utter nonsense, there is no basic application of logic wrt the storyline or the world they are in or in any of the characters' actions and it doesn't get any better if you watch it right until the end.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2021)

I watched synchronic the other day, another of the miracle drug type films that I've noticed recently. Interesting twist on the theme and the whole thing feels oddly grimy, like the tonal despair is..not what I expected from this? The ER ambulance bits reminded me a lot of 'Bringing Out The Dead'


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 20, 2021)

Watched _V.F.W._ the other day, it's sort of an _Assault On Precinct 13_ rip-off by way of a zombie-movie-without-proper-zombies. Sort of film that I could imagine DotCommunist  recommending 

Sort of interesting premise, some reliable actors (Stephen Lang, William Sadler, Martin Kove from _Karate Kid_, Fred Williamson, Norm from _Cheers_, the bad guy from _The Warriors_), but dull to watch. 

It's not technically incompetent, but it doesn't seem to have a beating heart, there's far too much dull dialogue that thinks it's snappy, not enough effort to make the geography work or movement dynamic, lots of odd shot selections and arrhythmic editing and pointless lingering on repeated FX.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched synchronic the other day, another of the miracle drug type films that I've noticed recently. Interesting twist on the theme and the whole thing feels oddly grimy, like the tonal despair is..not what I expected from this? The ER ambulance bits reminded me a lot of 'Bringing Out The Dead'


i really enjoyed that, made me curious to see what else they filmmakers had done


----------



## nagapie (Sep 20, 2021)

I doubt my offerings would be of interest to the readers of this thread right now, I am watching programs about middle aged women cause that's what I am.

Didn't really fancy The Chair but I like Sandra Oh and I didn't have much else on my list at the time. Although I hate sub-plots where fucked up adults form friendships with quirky kids, I decided that it was entertaining and easy enough to watch the whole thing. And discovered that I really loved the ending which, because it's a really short series, really made it for me.

Then I watched On the Verge created by and staring Julie Delpy. It's about 4 middle aged women who although are very American (yeah I know she's French but still) and glamorous, have the same fucked up experience of mid life that is universal. I really enjoyed it. Delpy is great in it as is her horrible husband, Martin.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i really enjoyed that, made me curious to see what else they filmmakers had done



Resolution and The Endless are both excellent.
Spring I'm still not sure about.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 20, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> I watched *synchronic* the other day, another of the miracle drug type films that I've noticed recently. Interesting twist on the theme and the whole thing feels oddly grimy, like the tonal despair is..not what I expected from this? The ER ambulance bits reminded me a lot of 'Bringing Out The Dead'



I can't find that on Netflix...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I can't find that on Netflix...


oh I grabbed it from torrents when I saw the trailer but according to google:
'Sorry, *Synchronic is not available on British Netflix- '*

further reading says its on amazon to rent or buy here. Not sure why its on netflix everywhere else but here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2021)

aye, it’s on Amazon Prime


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2021)

School of the Damned 

Oh dear. Low budget films don't have to be rubbish but this one is. A poor script that wants to build the tension but can't. There's a few interesting moments along the way (broom) but overall it's a poor homage to the Village of the Damned


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2021)

Just started an odd and beguiling drama, The OA. Knew nothing about it, which adds to the mystery of the show. Only 2 eps in and not at all what expected ... in a "good" way. Slow burner with a fairy tale/bad dream quality to it.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 21, 2021)

I enjoyed it until the ending of the first season and then just thought it was awful and never went back for the second


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> this thread has reminded me how awful it is watching tv or films with other people


Orang Utan  - that made me laugh. I cannot STAND to watch films or tv with anyone other than my fella. My daughter drives me fucking INSANE


----------



## kittyP (Sep 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Just started an odd and beguiling drama, The OA. Knew nothing about it, which adds to the mystery of the show. Only 2 eps in and not at all what expected ... in a "good" way. Slow burner with a fairy tale/bad dream quality to it.



I absolutely loved The OA. it snuck up on me and is a series of many layers, genres, moods etc. 

Not really a spoiler at all but 



Spoiler



the end destroyed me, out of the blue, I couldn't breath because I was crying so hard


----------



## Reno (Sep 21, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Orang Utan  - that made me laugh. I cannot STAND to watch films or tv with anyone other than my fella. My daughter drives me fucking INSANE


I like watching films with others, I often have film evening with a bunch of friends. They know better than than to incur my wrath, so they are on their best behavior. It's all a matter of training.


----------



## Reno (Sep 21, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I absolutely loved The OA. it snuck up on me and is a series of many layers, genres, moods etc.
> 
> Not really a spoiler at all but
> 
> ...


I've been meaning to watch The O.U. as I've liked films by and with Brit Marling. The series got cancelled after season 2, to much protest from from fans as it was supposed to last 5 seasons and then I didn't bother. Does it at least feel like an ending ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> I've been meaning to watch The O.U. as I've liked films by and with Brit Marling. The series got cancelled after season 2, to much protest from from fans as it was supposed to last 5 seasons and then I didn't bother. Does it at least feel like an ending ?


The OU would be miles better than the OA, even if I do say so myself


----------



## kittyP (Sep 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> I've been meaning to watch The O.U. as I've liked films by and with Brit Marling. The series got cancelled after season 2, to much protest from from fans as it was supposed to last 5 seasons and then I didn't bother. Does it at least feel like an ending ?



TBH it is the end of the first series I was talking about, I can't really remember what happened at the end of S2


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2021)

I have started watching series 3 of Sex Education. I've watched the first 2 series even though I think overall that it's a bit meh. 

If you want to watch young quirky people, The End of the F***ing World is much better.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I have started watching series 3 of Sex Education. I've watched the first 2 series even though I think overall that it's a bit meh.
> 
> If you want to watch young quirky people, The End of the F***ing World is much better.


I didn’t like Sex Education. I Am Not Okay With This is far superior.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> I didn’t like Sex Education. I Am Not Okay With This is far superior.


Apparently same director as The End of the Fucking World but I preferred the latter as even the vaguest bit of supernatural stuff puts me off.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 21, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Apparently same director as The End of the Fucking World but I preferred the latter as even the vaguest bit of supernatural stuff puts me off.


I liked both those. Hated sex education. I don’t usually like the teen angst drama stuff but they both clicked with me.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> I like watching films with others, I often have film evening with a bunch of friends. They know better than than to incur my wrath, so they are on their best behavior. It's all a matter of training.


I spent over 20 years 'training' my lass not to interrupt, ask questions before the end, talk to her mates, play loud shit on her phone, and failed miserably. And trust me, I am one determined fucker.


----------



## Epona (Sep 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> I've been meaning to watch The O.U. as I've liked films by and with Brit Marling. The series got cancelled after season 2, to much protest from from fans as it was supposed to last 5 seasons and then I didn't bother. Does it at least feel like an ending ?



I love the OA.  The ending of S2 is not an ending as such but it is somewhat brilliant and unexpected IMO.

I really think it is one of the best offerings on Netflix, totally drew me in, as kittyP said, it has a lot of layers.


----------



## bendeus (Sep 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> The rain. Anothe post apocalyptic mini series. This ones danish. 2 in and enjoying so far


Don't do it! It doesn't so much as go downhill fast as tie lead weights to itself and pitch itself headlong down a mineshaft.

Absolutely the most annoying, unrelatable lead character in TV history.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 21, 2021)

Reno said:


> I've been meaning to watch The O.U. as I've liked films by and with Brit Marling. The series got cancelled after season 2, to much protest from from fans as it was supposed to last 5 seasons and then I didn't bother. Does it at least feel like an ending ?


Aaaargh

Cancelled? Well, that's a pain.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched the new film Kate with the family.
> Passable trash.
> Wannabe John Wick / kill Billish nonsense. I wasn't into it but my wife and daughter (14) seemed to be suitably engaged, though that was probably helped along by the Japanese backdrop (the reason they put it on in the first place).



Smattering of Blade Runner in a coupon of scenes (with the neon and synth score) but yeah, John Wick meets DOA meets Luc Besson. 

Solid entertainment of a B movie variety.


----------



## rekil (Sep 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> ...Razmuuuuuuus.... Razmuuuuuuuuus...
> 
> Let us know if you make it past episode 4 without that going through your head when you try to fall asleep at night
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They capture 3 baddies and yer man says 'grab their weapons' but they don't have them for the rest of the ep. Sloppy ah-it'll-do shit.



> And if you're going to murder people in a top secret bunker, maybe you should shut the door behind you.


----------



## Epona (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm looking forward to Midnight Mass, which is due to launch tomorrow (24th Sep) - it is the new Mike Flanagan Netflix Horror (The Haunting of Hill House, The Haunting of Bly Manor).

I loved those 2 series and cannot wait for the new offering!


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2021)

Worth. 

Decent performances but it was missing something.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm watching Betaal with my teenager. Two episodes in, it's a surprisingly effective zombie/possession horror thriller with a nice anti colonial twist.


Finished this, do recommend it - one of those shows that really makes the most of what it's got, including some strong performances and entertaining use of effects. Only four episodes so doesn't outstay its welcome. And it has a Brexit joke!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 23, 2021)

bendeus said:


> Don't do it! It doesn't so much as go downhill fast as tie lead weights to itself and pitch itself headlong down a mineshaft.
> 
> Absolutely the most annoying, unrelatable lead character in TV history.



shit, theres a series 2. thats me finished here


----------



## Epona (Sep 24, 2021)

Epona said:


> I'm looking forward to Midnight Mass, which is due to launch tomorrow (24th Sep) - it is the new Mike Flanagan Netflix Horror (The Haunting of Hill House, The Haunting of Bly Manor).
> 
> I loved those 2 series and cannot wait for the new offering!



Watched the first episode of this just now...

TOTALLY drawn into it within the first 10 minutes - it is beautifully shot with atmosphere dialled up to 11.  

Cannot wait to watch the rest but am going to pace myself as OH also wants to see it, so we're going to fit in episodes when he is at home (he has Saturday night off though).

On the basis of the 1st episode, would 100% recommend so far if you liked his previous supernatural Netflix series.  It looks amazing, the cast is great, high production values, slow very atmospheric build up so far.  Hopefully the rest of it continues in this vein.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Watched the first episode of this just now...
> 
> TOTALLY drawn into it within the first 10 minutes - it is beautifully shot with atmosphere dialled up to 11.
> 
> ...



Oooh have just watched the trailer and the Sheriff is Rahul Kohli who was Dr Ravi Chakrabarti in iZombie, which was ridiculous but I really liked it and think he is a cracking actor with a stunning face to boot


----------



## hegley (Sep 25, 2021)

.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Sep 25, 2021)

I’ve binged Midnight Mass and it’s fucking abysmal. It’s got quite possibly the. most cringeworthy dialogue I’ve ever seen. It reminds me of the worst book I’ve ever read given to me by a rather attractive evangelical christian.


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> I’ve binged Midnight Mass and it’s fucking abysmal. It’s got quite possibly the. most cringeworthy dialogue I’ve ever seen. It reminds me of the worst book I’ve ever read given to me by a rather attractive evangelical christian.



I hope not, I thought it got off to a cracking start and am planning to watch the rest of it today


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> I hope not, I thought it got off to a cracking start and am planning to watch the rest of it today



I watched the whole lot so, there’s that. I do have a low tolerance for the topics at hand and the style its delivered in. You may well enjoy it.


----------



## Epona (Sep 25, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> I watched the whole lot so, there’s that. I do have a low tolerance for the topics at hand and the style its delivered in. You may well enjoy it.



I do love horrors where the basis for the story is a sort of OTT rural evangelism, possibly why I found it atmospheric - so that holds out hope that I will enjoy the rest of it


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 25, 2021)

Started second season of The OA last night & it's quite jarring, but guess it's meant to 



Spoiler: plot spoiler in s2 ep 1



convey the disorientation of crashing into another universe. It certainly feels different to what went before. But in a good way.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 25, 2021)

By the end of S2 you'll understand why they canned it 

Loads of new trailers for Netflix stuff came out today. I won't bother embedding


			https://www.youtube.com/c/Netflix/videos


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Wrong Turn 

Possibly the shittest film on netflix. Turns out it's part of a franchise and I guess they ran out of ideas long ago


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Sep 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Wrong Turn
> 
> Possibly the shittest film on netflix. Turns out it's part of a franchise and I guess they ran out of ideas long ago



A proper schlocky, anti-socialist yarn…with an abuse of Woody Guthrie at the end.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 25, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> A proper schlocky, anti-socialist yarn…with an abuse of Woody Guthrie at the end.




Yeah the song was particularly egregious


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> Watched the first episode of this just now...
> 
> TOTALLY drawn into it within the first 10 minutes - it is beautifully shot with atmosphere dialled up to 11.
> 
> ...


I'm totally drawn into this and really enjoying it. I only realised how much when the other half tried to speak to me.

Had to stop after 3 as I want to go to sleep now and would rather save the rest for a second binge.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> Watched the first episode of this just now...
> 
> TOTALLY drawn into it within the first 10 minutes - it is beautifully shot with atmosphere dialled up to 11.
> 
> ...



Look forward to this. Have seen the first season but not the second. Is it essential?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Look forward to this. Have seen the first season but not the second. Is it essential?



They are entirely unrelated. 
Just the same people making them. 
But you should watch Haunting of Hill House and The Haunting of Bly Manor as they are very good.  Ridiculous but good. 

I have just watched the first 2 episodes of Midnight Mass and have felt mixed reactions throughout but finished very much wanting to watch more. 
It feels completely different in tone than the other stuff.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2021)

kittyP said:


> They are entirely unrelated.
> Just the same people making them.
> But you should watch Haunting of Hill House and The Haunting of Bly Manor as they are very good.  Ridiculous but good.
> 
> ...



Yeps, have seen the first season, as mentioned above  

Change of tone is great. Like that kind of thing - as in AHS Roanoke & Apocalypse, The OA, Master of None, and apparently the final season of Dear White People, which am very much looking fwd to. But yeah, will probably watch Bly Manor as well.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeps, have seen the first season, as mentioned above
> 
> Change of tone is great. Like that kind of thing - as in AHS Roanoke & Apocalypse, The OA, Master of None, and apparently the final season of Dear White People, which am very much looking fwd to. But yeah, will probably watch Bly Manor as well.



Both Hill House and Bly Manor where a retelling of old stories. 
Hill House being an a novel and film from the 50s/60s. 
Bly Manor being a retelling of The Turn of The Screw (1898 Novella and many adaptations). 
I think Midnight Mass is a totally new story.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Look forward to this. Have seen the first season but not the second. Is it essential?



What kittyP said, they are entirely standalone series - the earlier 2 series each being based on gothic horror novels, Midnight Mass isn't based on an earlier novel as far as I can tell, it is a church meets folklore type thing.  Still not finished it, but still enjoying it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2021)

I didn't really get on with either Hill House or Bly Manor but I instantly liked Midnight Mass. I may have been in the wrong place mentally when the first 2 came out though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 26, 2021)

I found Hill House and Bly a little bit uneven, maybe a bit to confused and long. Of the two Bly was the best thanks to the chef and housekeeper.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I found Hill House and Bly a little bit uneven, maybe a bit to confused and long. Of the two Bly was the best thanks to the chef and housekeeper.



Rahul Kohli who played the chef in Bly is excellent in Midnight Mass


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 26, 2021)

I’ve been watching " High on the Hog" culinary, historical and cultural journey exploring the impact of slavery and West African (Benin) food on the USA. I have found it fascinating and vibrant and the presenter ( Stephen Satterfield)  is very charming and charismatic and a well known food writer and critic in the US.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 26, 2021)

I liked Bly Manor, but found Hill House ridiculous and messy.  I’m sure I will get round to the new one. 

Btw, I got absolutely sick of waiting for AHS 1984 - which would normally have streamed on Netflix a year ago, but seems to have no release date. It was broadcast in America in 2019.  There’s a new series out now over there, but that will probably go to Disney + as is the separate shorter format American Horror Stories series.  

Anyway AHS 1984 seems to have fallen through the cracks.  I ended up paying for it on Prime.  £20.  It’s ok.  Like Roanoke it spends half the season in one format before broadening out.  The eighties stuff is a bit gimmicky, and it’s missing both Evan Peters and Sarah Paulson (no glorious lead women over 55, either - which is a shame).  But it has some fun and poses some interesting takes on supernatural horror.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I’ve been watching " High on the Hog" culinary, historical and cultural journey exploring the impact of slavery and West African (Benin) food on the USA. I have found it fascinating and vibrant and the presenter ( Stephen Satterfield)  is very charming and charismatic and a well known food writer and critic in the US.




I watched that a while back, absolutely excellent history and cuisine documentary - very moving and a compelling watch - I wasn't familiar with the presenter before seeing this but he is indeed very good and I'll certainly be on the lookout for more stuff done by him.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I liked Bly Manor, but found Hill House ridiculous and messy.  I’m sure I will get round to the new one.
> 
> Btw, I got absolutely sick of waiting for AHS 1984 - which would normally have streamed on Netflix a year ago, but seems to have no release date. It was broadcast in America in 2019.  There’s a new series out now over there, but that will probably go to Disney + as is the separate shorter format American Horror Stories series.
> 
> Anyway AHS 1984 seems to have fallen through the cracks.  I ended up paying for it on Prime.  £20.  It’s ok.  Like Roanoke it spends half the season in one format before broadening out.  The eighties stuff is a bit gimmicky, and it’s missing both Evan Peters and Sarah Paulson (no glorious lead women over 55, either - which is a shame).  But it has some fun and poses some interesting takes on supernatural horror.


I struggled a bit with AHS Hotel but there was just enough to keep me in to the end. Liz Taylor mainly carried it for me. Then with Roanoke, I just lost interest about half way through.  I think it's run it's course. For me at least.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I liked Bly Manor, but found Hill House ridiculous and messy.  I’m sure I will get round to the new one.
> 
> Btw, I got absolutely sick of waiting for AHS 1984 - which would normally have streamed on Netflix a year ago, but seems to have no release date. It was broadcast in America in 2019.  There’s a new series out now over there, but that will probably go to Disney + as is the separate shorter format American Horror Stories series.
> 
> Anyway AHS 1984 seems to have fallen through the cracks.  I ended up paying for it on Prime.  £20.  It’s ok.  Like Roanoke it spends half the season in one format before broadening out.  The eighties stuff is a bit gimmicky, and it’s missing both Evan Peters and Sarah Paulson (no glorious lead women over 55, either - which is a shame).  But it has some fun and poses some interesting takes on supernatural horror.



Yeah I keep checking to see whether 1984 is available - I saw the first 2 seasons of AHS around the time they were first released but when I saw the series was on Netflix I binge-watched the entire thing (not in one sitting, obviously, but over the space of a couple of weeks) and then realised it was missing a season, which annoyingly I still haven't seen.  Not paying £20 to watch it mind!  Especially without Evan Peters and Sarah Paulson!!!

(Have to say one of my high points of the entire run so far was Jessica Lange singing Life on Mars... wonderful!)


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I liked Bly Manor, but found Hill House ridiculous and messy.  I’m sure I will get round to the new one.
> 
> Btw, I got absolutely sick of waiting for AHS 1984 - which would normally have streamed on Netflix a year ago, but seems to have no release date. It was broadcast in America in 2019.  There’s a new series out now over there, but that will probably go to Disney + as is the separate shorter format American Horror Stories series.
> 
> Anyway AHS 1984 seems to have fallen through the cracks.  I ended up paying for it on Prime.  £20.  It’s ok.  Like Roanoke it spends half the season in one format before broadening out.  The eighties stuff is a bit gimmicky, and it’s missing both Evan Peters and Sarah Paulson (no glorious lead women over 55, either - which is a shame).  But it has some fun and poses some interesting takes on supernatural horror.



It's on Netflix here, looking forward to it as well


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2021)

I remember going to run a conference in the States when AHS Freak Show had just come out and was only on US Netflix. I managed to binge the whole thing over the maybe 5 days I was there because I loved it so much. I remember squeezing in the final moments as I was packed and literally about to leave the hotel room.


----------



## MrCurry (Sep 26, 2021)

.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I remember going to run a conference in the States when AHS Freak Show had just come out and was only on US Netflix. I managed to binge the whole thing over the maybe 5 days I was there because I loved it so much. I remember squeezing in the final moments as I was packed and literally about to leave the hotel room.



For some reason, didn't get into it as much as other seasons. Despite Jessica Lange and Dennis O' Hare etc


----------



## nagapie (Sep 26, 2021)

It's really old but my best friend in the whole world was really excited to hear I hadn't seen Homeland as she loves it so much and there are 8 whole series. Problem is I've watched 4 episodes and it's extremely dull. 
Does it get better? Usually said friend and I like the same thing but share mostly comedy and family drama recommendations, maybe this is a genre too far for us.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> It's really old but my best friend in the whole world was really excited to hear I hadn't seen Homeland as she loves it so much and there are 8 whole series. Problem is I've watched 4 episodes and it's extremely dull.
> Does it get better? Usually said friend and I like the same thing but share mostly comedy and family drama recommendations, maybe this is a genre too far for us.



IMO, the 1st season was worth watching, it is a kind of slow burn but yeah good stuff.  I gave up around halfway through season 2 because it wasn't as interesting and I haven't watched it since (8 fucking seasons though???  )

Maybe some Homeland fans can give better advice, but I think if you're struggling with season 1 then it might not be for you - I couldn't do 2 seasons of it, let alone 8.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> IMO, the 1st season was worth watching, it is a kind of slow burn but yeah good stuff.  I gave up around halfway through season 2 because it wasn't as interesting and I haven't watched it since (8 fucking seasons though???  )
> 
> Maybe some Homeland fans can give better advice, but I think if you're struggling with season 1 then it might not be for you - I couldn't do 2 seasons of it, let alone 8.



I would say watch 1 and 2, skip 3, watch 4, 5 and 6 then give up.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> It's really old but my best friend in the whole world was really excited to hear I hadn't seen Homeland as she loves it so much and there are 8 whole series. Problem is I've watched 4 episodes and it's extremely dull.
> Does it get better? Usually said friend and I like the same thing but share mostly comedy and family drama recommendations, maybe this is a genre too far for us.



I can't remember how much I watched when it was on TV but I do remember i gave up because despite the exciting premise I found it slow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 26, 2021)

Epona said:


> IMO, the 1st season was worth watching, it is a kind of slow burn but yeah good stuff.  I gave up around halfway through season 2 because it wasn't as interesting and I haven't watched it since (8 fucking seasons though???  )
> 
> Maybe some Homeland fans can give better advice, but I think if you're struggling with season 1 then it might not be for you - I couldn't do 2 seasons of it, let alone 8.


Same here. I enjoyed series 1 but after that, it just didn't hold up any more.


----------



## Shellee (Sep 26, 2021)

Sorry, messed up quote


----------



## Shellee (Sep 26, 2021)

We were desperate for Saturday night film and ended up watch Wrong Turn, the remake, I haven’t seen any of the original series
It started out much like those film are, dumb young people go off track in the woods, terrorised by savage people living there. 
But there were weird themes, stereotypes of racist red necks and millennials, in the grand tradition in horror films of being punished for sexual activity, the gay guy got it first. And the implication that the socialist societies based on “everyone works, everyone contributes, and everyone benefits” turn into brutal dictatorships and the socialist guy getting sucked into it
And the last girl standing surviving by knowing her place and becoming someone’s wife.
I dunno, I know horror is supposed to be disturbing but I didn’t like this one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 26, 2021)

I just started watching that Man of Steel Superman reboot. 
I'm 25 minutes in but bloody hell . . . what a mess. 
Questions questions questions. . . that the 70s film didn't have any of this shit. 
So much weird stuff, weird filming decisions, writing decisions, edit decisions. . . (not to mention the cgi)

As usual I hate the film more because it is easy to see whats wrong, it's easy to see what needs fixing.   There is a fairly decent and fun story in the origin of superman, and there is probably a decent film hidden under all this shite in another edit. Criminal. 
. . . 
()


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 26, 2021)

Louis Lane - "If you don't let me publish i'll walk"
"You can't, you are under contract"
Louis Lane does a 'damn he's got me there' fist jab. . . . but then she somehow publishes it anyway without the boss knowing (so why did she ask?).

"Do that again and you lose your job"
Louis Lane - "Rats, I had better tow the line, don't want to lose my job or anything".



Kryptonians  "we can't escape. Our entire race is finished"
Also Kryptonians "But we can send some criminals off world into space and to safety"


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 26, 2021)

Who's Louis Lane?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Who's Lois Lane?


Daily Planet reporter and Superman’s girlfriend


----------



## Dom Traynor (Sep 26, 2021)

Ah I wondered if Louis was the brother? Not being sarky it would fit with DC naming conventions


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2021)

nagapie said:


> It's really old but my best friend in the whole world was really excited to hear I hadn't seen Homeland as she loves it so much and there are 8 whole series. Problem is I've watched 4 episodes and it's extremely dull.
> Does it get better? Usually said friend and I like the same thing but share mostly comedy and family drama recommendations, maybe this is a genre too far for us.



I watched the first two recently really wanting to like it because 8 WHOLE SEASONS  but gave up by the third.

Just tried sex education again but I don't like it.

There's nothing to watch. I'm off work and I have access to all the TV and I can't find anything.

Is it too early for wine?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> I watched the first two recently really wanting to like it because 8 WHOLE SEASONS  but gave up by the third.
> 
> Just tried sex education again but I don't like it.
> 
> ...


Have you seen The Queen's Gambit


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Have you seen The Queen's Gambit



I have. I watched it all but found it a bit annoying.

I'm going to watch a film on Mubi instead.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 27, 2021)

The October Faction - OK for 1/2 watching on the cross trainer as does not really need much brain power. Secret agency hunts monsters has two agents that move back home and find out they may not have been on the side of justice, 7/10


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 27, 2021)

Binge-watched all eight episodes of Unbelievable yesterday.  Great stuff.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I doubt my offerings would be of interest to the readers of this thread right now, I am watching programs about middle aged women cause that's what I am.
> 
> Didn't really fancy The Chair but I like Sandra Oh and I didn't have much else on my list at the time. Although I hate sub-plots where fucked up adults form friendships with quirky kids, I decided that it was entertaining and easy enough to watch the whole thing. And discovered that I really loved the ending which, because it's a really short series, really made it for me.
> 
> Then I watched On the Verge created by and staring Julie Delpy. It's about 4 middle aged women who although are very American (yeah I know she's French but still) and glamorous, have the same fucked up experience of mid life that is universal. I really enjoyed it. Delpy is great in it as is her horrible husband, Martin.


Red Cat , try my middle aged women recommendations.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 27, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Red Cat , try my middle aged women recommendations.



I've started watching the Julie Delphy one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 27, 2021)

Watched the second half of superman. . . man of steel. 
Stupidest film I have seen in a while. 
So badly done. 
Surely they could imagine in their heads how much it would end up looking daft before they committed millions of pounds to filming it? 

Did nobody bring up the plot holes? 
The reason for the audience to engage? 
It's got so few redeeming features, it's utterly baffling how such an amateur film got made on such a huge level. 

It makes the 70s version look like an absolute work of art (bar the time travel bit).


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2021)

I'm four episodes into Midnight Mass. It's watchable enough but it has the common problems I associate with Flanagan by now. The material is overextend and he tries to pull at the heart strings more often than go for the jugular. Episodes 3 & 4 were endlessly talky, which would be fine if the dialogue were better, but that couch conversation about death took up a third of what was nearly a feature lenght episode and nearly put me to sleep.



Spoiler



This is basically King's Salem's Lot in the setting of Storm of the Century. The premise that a priest would carry a vampiric curse because he mistook a demon for an angel is a good one, but one thing which lets the concept down is the dodgy old age make up on the older characters, so from the moment it's revealed that the vampiric curse rejuvenates its victims, you'll know who is going to turn. Talking of Salem's Lot, there is another remake in the works and there currently is a prequel tv series on air called Chaperwarte.



I'll watch the last two episodes tonight, I hope this picks up the pace.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2021)

Finished The OA. Wow! Did not expect that... wonderful, audacious and with a hint of David Lynch in the second season.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> I'm four episodes into Midnight Mass. It's watchable enough but it has the common problems I associate with Flanagan by now. The material is overextend and he tries to pull at the heart strings more often than go for the jugular. Episodes 3 & 4 were endlessly talky, which would be fine if the dialogue were better, but that couch conversation about death took up a third of what was nearly a feature lenght episode and nearly put me to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% yes! I was thinking about posting something very similar about it being overly long and heavy with dialogue that doesn't progress the plot. The death conversation you mention was the exact point where I thought the same. I've watched episode 5 now and it doesn't get any better on that point.

I really like the story and the mood and the lead actors but it wouldn't half have benefited from a good editor.

And agree with what you have put in the spoiler as well as it signaled what was going to happen right from the start.

But I do like it and I will watch it all.


----------



## Epona (Sep 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> I'm four episodes into Midnight Mass. It's watchable enough but it has the common problems I associate with Flanagan by now. The material is overextend and he tries to pull at the heart strings more often than go for the jugular. Episodes 3 & 4 were endlessly talky, which would be fine if the dialogue were better, but that couch conversation about death took up a third of what was nearly a feature lenght episode and nearly put me to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally finished watching it this morning - I enjoyed it, but I agree on some of those points - there were times when there were massive monologues or lengthy dialogues and I just found myself wishing they would get on with it.  Ditto the dodgy old age makeup.

The premise was right up my street and there were plenty of moments when it was very atmospheric, but it could have been improved by being a bit shorter and some of the dialogue cut - I reckon the same thing edited to 3 or 4 episodes and it could have been quite brilliant.  I don't mind horrors being atmospheric and fairly slow paced, but there were too many scenes that didn't do anything to advance the plot or add something worthwhile, instead seeming a bit pointless stream of consciousness rambling.

I did still like it however.

(And as an aside, where is Chaperwarte available to watch?  OK just googled, the English title is Chapelwaite and it is going to be on EPIX whatever the hell that is)


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2021)

Started Squid Game....Korean series where people in desperate financial situations are offered the chance to win big money by playing children's games with their lives at stake. 

Had to watch the first episode dubbed as I don't have Netflix at the moment but it looks like it'll be good.


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> I finally finished watching it this morning - I enjoyed it, but I agree on some of those points - there were times when there were massive monologues or lengthy dialogues and I just found myself wishing they would get on with it.  Ditto the dodgy old age makeup.
> 
> The premise was right up my street and there were plenty of moments when it was very atmospheric, but it could have been improved by being a bit shorter and some of the dialogue cut - I reckon the same thing edited to 3 or 4 episodes and it could have been quite brilliant.  I don't mind horrors being atmospheric and fairly slow paced, but there were too many scenes that didn't do anything to advance the plot or add something worthwhile, instead seeming a bit pointless stream of consciousness rambling.
> 
> ...


It's called Chapelwaite in every language, I'm just struggling with autocorrect being set to both German and English and it tried to do something German there. 

Epix is a US cable channel, I don't know whether it will make it to the UK and who will buy it if it does. It's been getting middling reviews.


----------



## Ranu (Sep 29, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Started Squid Game....Korean series where people in desperate financial situations are offered the chance to win big money by playing children's games with their lives at stake.
> 
> Had to watch the first episode dubbed as I don't have Netflix at the moment but it looks like it'll be good.



I'm really enjoying this.  The 2nd episode is a bit of a lull but it gets going again after that.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 29, 2021)

Ganglands - French/Belgian series about heists and various intrigues.

Good stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 29, 2021)

Ranu said:


> I'm really enjoying this.  The 2nd episode is a bit of a lull but it gets going again after that.


I'm only on episode 2 but I quite liked that it didn't go in the obvious route. I really thought to myself 'this is pointless, obvs they are going to vote to stay or there wouldn't be a show'. 

Despite being Korean and rated 15, my daughter tells me all her friends at school have already watched it and love it. She already knows the end.


----------



## Ranu (Sep 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm only on episode 2 but I quite liked that it didn't go in the obvious route. I really thought to myself 'this is pointless, obvs they are going to vote to stay or there wouldn't be a show'.
> 
> Despite being Korean and rated 15, my daughter tells me all her friends at school have already watched it and love it. She already knows the end.



Yeah lull probably wasn't the right word, maybe an unexpected change of pace.  I agree, definitely enjoyed the unpredictable turn it took.


----------



## Reno (Sep 29, 2021)

As with Flanagan's The Haunting of Hill House I hated where Midnight Mass ended up. Not enough scares, literally too much preachiness, six hours I'll never get back.


----------



## T & P (Sep 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> As with Flanagan's The Haunting of Hill House I hated where Midnight Mass ended up. Not enough scares, literally too much preachiness, six hours I'll never get back.


Mmm… the first episode was somewhat interesting, but only on the premise that the series will deliver later on. Not sure I can be bothered to invest in the rest of it if it’s underwhelming…


----------



## ash (Sep 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm only on episode 2 but I quite liked that it didn't go in the obvious route. I really thought to myself 'this is pointless, obvs they are going to vote to stay or there wouldn't be a show'.
> 
> Despite being Korean and rated 15, my daughter tells me all her friends at school have already watched it and love it. She already knows the end.


I watched it with my 17 year old we loved it and there are some great twists at the end.  She insisted I watched the Korean subtitled version. If I’d been on my own I would have been lazy and used dubbed  but I can see why the Korean version is better.  Especially  with certain characters voices 😂


----------



## og ogilby (Sep 30, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Started Squid Game....Korean series where people in desperate financial situations are offered the chance to win big money by playing children's games with their lives at stake.
> 
> Had to watch the first episode dubbed as I don't have Netflix at the moment but it looks like it'll be good.


Watched the first one last night and loved it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2021)

My 13yo son is well into Squid Game. I might have to try and catch him up, it looks good.

Red Cat my middle aged woman recommendation is Dead to Me, a dark comedy starring Christina Applegate as a woman angrily grieving the death of her husband in a hit and run. It's very funny and refreshingly centres a pair of middle aged female friends who are angry, sexy, funny... I've only watched the first series so far but really liked it.


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 30, 2021)

Dead to Me is fab


----------



## Epona (Sep 30, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> The October Faction - OK for 1/2 watching on the cross trainer as does not really need much brain power. Secret agency hunts monsters has two agents that move back home and find out they may not have been on the side of justice, 7/10



I started watching October Faction based on this post - it's not doing anything new or that exciting with the genre, but it's enjoyable nonsense so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2021)

ash said:


> I watched it with my 17 year old we loved it and there are some great twists at the end.  She insisted I watched the Korean subtitled version. If I’d been on my own I would have been lazy and used dubbed  but I can see why the Korean version is better.  Especially  with certain characters voices 😂


I like how the kids today are totally open to subs, never happened in my youth. My daughter speaks Japanese so doesn't need subs for all the anime (v popular with the kids these days it seems), but she also has zero problem watching all the Korean etc shows in their native language (with subs). 

I don't feel totally hooked on Squid Game, but it's decent enough as something to watch after tea before bed. Looking forward to the twists. I found episode three a bit predictable/boring. I was kind of hoping for more subversion of obvious plot point expectations.


----------



## ash (Sep 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like how the kids today are totally open to subs, never happened in my youth. My daughter speaks Japanese so doesn't need subs for all the anime (v popular with the kids these days it seems), but she also has zero problem watching all the Korean etc shows in their native language (with subs).
> 
> I don't feel totally hooked on Squid Game, but it's decent enough as something to watch after tea before bed. Looking forward to the twists. I found episode three a bit predictable/boring. I was kind of hoping for more subversion of obvious plot point expectations.


It is fairly predictable I suppose until the end.
We’ve now started Alice in Borderland which seems much the same but set in Tokyo.  It’s her ‘genre’ at the moment.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2021)

ash said:


> It is fairly predictable I suppose until the end.
> We’ve now started Alice in Borderland which seems much the same but set in Tokyo.  It’s her ‘genre’ at the moment.


Mixed feelings about that one. 

Deffo some good bits and some unexpected moments.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 1, 2021)

Reno said:


> It's called Chapelwaite in every language, I'm just struggling with autocorrect being set to both German and English and it tried to do something German there.
> 
> Epix is a US cable channel, I don't know whether it will make it to the UK and who will buy it if it does. It's been getting middling reviews.



It feels like a movie that's been stretched to ten episodes of TV.


----------



## Reno (Oct 1, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It feels like a movie that's been stretched to ten episodes of TV.


That’s what I read, might give it a miss after Midnight Mass.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 1, 2021)

For those who like Squid Game may I recommend _Alice in Borderlands_ for some battle royale meets Saw fun and games.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 2, 2021)

Couldn't sleep so just finished Midnight Mass. 
Over all it was a win for me but I can totally understand the problems that have been mentioned. 
If you're looking for a scare then this isn't it. 



Spoiler: Not really a spoiler but ....



The first two episodes I was a bit confused by it but then I started to see elements of William Blake and HP Lovecraft and I think that helped me see it through a slightly different lenses. 
Also, I grew up in a very Catholic environment and even though now I am an atheist, I was lucky that my experiences of Catholicism at a young age were positive over all and I was actually pretty religious as a kid. 
There was something about the (albeit yes quite shmaltzy in places) religious theology mixed with existentialism that really touched me. 

The first mass the priest says, I burst into tears at the blessing of the sacrament and was a bit shocked and didn't know why I reacted like that. 
It was only after that a point was made that it was the old missal, It has since changed. I knew it had changed as I have been to mass with my parents over the last 15 years and I no longer know the words and because of that I have lost all nostalgic association with the mass. 
Hearing the way I used to as a child reached deep in somewhere and if it hadn't been noted in the programme I wouldn't have known why.



Anyway, I am rambling now, sorry. But yeah, I liked it.


----------



## Gin n tonic (Oct 2, 2021)

Alice in borderlands, I like that,


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2021)

So after 3 pages of mostly Sex Education and a blazing row about the dishes I've given up on you guys helping me with my Saturday viewing


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 2, 2021)

I’ve been watching Countdown: Inspiration 4 Mission to Space which follows the preparation and launch of the SpaceX first privately chartered space flight last month. The last episode dropped today I believe. 

Pretty interesting overall, although the desire of the billionaire “mission commander” Jared who’s financing the whole trip to be seen as some kind of hero, doing good for charity and making the world a better place grates a bit.  But hey, lots of details of training and simulators plus some detailed access gives you a good behind the scenes look at the spaceX mission. It’s impressive stuff, sure to please space nerds.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2021)

_Ganglands_ (AKA_ Braqueurs: La Série)_
A six-part francophone crime drama from writer-director Julien Leclercq and writer Hamid Hlioua, about a very together, professional armed robber (Sami Bouijila) and his crew getting drawn into escalating cowboy shit by heavy-hitting drug traffickers.

It's pretty good with strong performances and a refreshing dearth of cultural clichés, but it is also oddly familiar. 

This may be because I also recently saw a film on Netflix called _The Crew_ (AKA _Braqueurs_), written and directed by Julien Leclercq with Simon Moutairou, about a very together, professional armed robber (Sami Bouijila) and his crew getting drawn into escalating cowboy shit by heavy-hitting drug traffickers...

But it's not a straight TV adaptation of the film, or a continuation of the story, or a deeper dive into the characters - one is set in France, the other Belgium, and the characters are different - more a second stab at some of the themes and milieux.


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2021)

Brand New Cherry Flavour. Started out well, but like Midnight Mass it suffers from Netflix-bloat and I lost interest by the end.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 7, 2021)

Reno said:


> Brand New Cherry Flavour. Started out well, but like Midnight Mass it suffers from Netflix-bloat and I lost interest by the end.



Pity, it could have been a must see. Maybe it kind of got lost in its own weirdness towards the end.


----------



## Reno (Oct 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Pity, it could have been a must see. Maybe it kind of got lost in its own weirdness towards the end.


The weirdness was ok and mostly had its own internal logic but I thought the plot was way too thin to sustain 8 episodes.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2021)

We finished Midnight Mass last night and loved it - best thing I've seen for a while. I didn't mind all the stuff Reno put in his spoiler, I tend to be quite forgiving if I'm liking the overall story.


----------



## girasol (Oct 7, 2021)

Recommended by Mation, I have been watching Good Girls and I love it. I had watched 1 episode a couple of years ago, then stopped. I'm glad I persisted this time. It's funny, it has great characters and full of unexpected storylines.









						Good Girls (TV Series 2018–2021) - IMDb
					

Good Girls: Created by Jenna Bans. With Christina Hendricks, Retta, Mae Whitman, Reno Wilson. Three suburban mothers suddenly find themselves in desperate circumstances and decide to stop playing it safe and risk everything to take back their power.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2021)

girasol said:


> Recommended by Mation, I have been watching Good Girls and I love it. I had watched 1 episode a couple of years ago, then stopped. I'm glad I persisted this time. It's funny, it has great characters and full of unexpected storylines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I did episode one about a week ago and was just about to delete it form my list. I assume it gets better then?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2021)

Well, the latest Chapelle special is completely shit and actually quite depressing.
80 minutes of a man rationalising why he hates trans people with a side order of homophobia


----------



## girasol (Oct 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting. I did episode one about a week ago and was just about to delete it form my list. I assume it gets better then?



It really really does!  It was created by a woman - and it covers a lot of women's predicaments and dilemmas - but with generous dose of funny.  The male characters are also very good.

I _think_ Season 4 was the last season, which is about the right amount of seasons for it.  Knowing when to stop is a good sign. (I just started Season 4)


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 8, 2021)

Reno said:


> I'm four episodes into Midnight Mass. It's watchable enough but it has the common problems I associate with Flanagan by now. The material is overextend and he tries to pull at the heart strings more often than go for the jugular. Episodes 3 & 4 were endlessly talky, which would be fine if the dialogue were better, but that couch conversation about death took up a third of what was nearly a feature lenght episode and nearly put me to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mrs Miggins said:


> 100% yes! I was thinking about posting something very similar about it being overly long and heavy with dialogue that doesn't progress the plot. The death conversation you mention was the exact point where I thought the same. I've watched episode 5 now and it doesn't get any better on that point.
> 
> I really like the story and the mood and the lead actors but it wouldn't half have benefited from a good editor.
> 
> ...





Epona said:


> I finally finished watching it this morning - I enjoyed it, but I agree on some of those points - there were times when there were massive monologues or lengthy dialogues and I just found myself wishing they would get on with it.  Ditto the dodgy old age makeup.
> 
> The premise was right up my street and there were plenty of moments when it was very atmospheric, but it could have been improved by being a bit shorter and some of the dialogue cut - I reckon the same thing edited to 3 or 4 episodes and it could have been quite brilliant.  I don't mind horrors being atmospheric and fairly slow paced, but there were too many scenes that didn't do anything to advance the plot or add something worthwhile, instead seeming a bit pointless stream of consciousness rambling.
> 
> ...



Wheres I really liked the fact that it was more a study of our attitudes to death and what we might do to avoid it (which of course is really what all vampire stuff is about), so more thoughtful and less horror really. Sure, obvious inspiration from King, but (as a result?) I thought the characters were fantastic and I preferred the pacing as it meant I actually got to know them and cared about them, which made some of the ah _outcomes_ more impactful.

Didn't get on with the other two TV series of his at _all, _just don't see what he brought to the stories. Loved this though. Also loved Oculus - didn't _quite_ come off but way better than most generic horror. For me I think I'd prefer him doing originals, but he's on to The Fall Of The House of Usher next. I have my expectations set to "meh".


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 8, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Couldn't sleep so just finished Midnight Mass.
> Over all it was a win for me but I can totally understand the problems that have been mentioned.
> If you're looking for a scare then this isn't it.
> 
> ...



Also, I thought the scenes with him preaching were bloody fantastic. The cadence of it, the way it built ... really powerful. So yes, a study of our attitudes to death, but also a study of the power of religion. I kept thinking about it long after it finished.


----------



## Reno (Oct 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Wheres I really liked the fact that it was more a study of our attitudes to death and what we might do to avoid it (which of course is really what all vampire stuff is about), so more thoughtful and less horror really. Sure, obvious inspiration from King, but (as a result?) I thought the characters were fantastic and I preferred the pacing as it meant I actually got to know them and cared about them, which made some of the ah _outcomes_ more impactful.
> 
> Didn't get on with the other two TV series of his at _all, _just don't see what he brought to the stories. Loved this though. Also loved Oculus - didn't _quite_ come off but way better than most generic horror. For me I think I'd prefer him doing originals, but he's on to The Fall Of The House of Usher next. I have my expectations set to "meh".


I'm open to horror attempting  more than just scare, art house horror films are probably my favourite type of film. Flanagan is talented and I always really want to like what e does, but for me at least the execution never lives up to the ambition.

That epic couch conversation about faith and death never rises above stoner level and simply didn't warrant being that long. I thought there were lots of pacing issues with the two Netflix series of his I watched. I loved his micro-budget debut film Absentia, but nothing he has done since then has entirely worked for me, I always feel let down by the pay-off.

Another thing I generally don’t enjoy is when a piece of entertainment merely confirms firmly held convictions of mine, like blind faith is bad. That’s always like shooting fish in a barrel (I felt the same about the acclaimed horror film Saint Maud). and at least a satirical approach works better for me.

Just came across this on a horror discussion on Facebook:


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Also, I thought the scenes with him preaching were bloody fantastic. The cadence of it, the way it built ... really powerful. So yes, a study of our attitudes to death, but also a study of the power of religion. I kept thinking about it long after it finished.


I thought the sermons were great as well. I really liked the characters of Msgr Pruit and particularly Bev. She was such a marvellous zealot. Really not the good person she believed herself to be and her face shining with fervour when she was speaking in the church or quoting scripture.

I liked how she became increasing desperate to find the right lines from the bible to justify what she was doing. A great performance IMO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 8, 2021)

girasol said:


> It really really does!  It was created by a woman - and it covers a lot of women's predicaments and dilemmas - but with generous dose of funny.  The male characters are also very good.
> 
> I _think_ Season 4 was the last season, which is about the right amount of seasons for it.  Knowing when to stop is a good sign. (I just started Season 4)


OK I'll give it another shot. I quite liked the EP 1 set up, but felt it started to slide into a typical gritty US dram/com about half way through, and was bored by the end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know where or when or how, but I have definitely watched all of those oats studios shorts before. 
It says it's only from 2020. Were they on you tube or more 4 or something?


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Wheres I really liked the fact that it was more a study of our attitudes to death and what we might do to avoid it (which of course is really what all vampire stuff is about), so more thoughtful and less horror really. Sure, obvious inspiration from King, but (as a result?) I thought the characters were fantastic and I preferred the pacing as it meant I actually got to know them and cared about them, which made some of the ah _outcomes_ more impactful.
> 
> Didn't get on with the other two TV series of his at _all, _just don't see what he brought to the stories. Loved this though. Also loved Oculus - didn't _quite_ come off but way better than most generic horror. For me I think I'd prefer him doing originals, but he's on to The Fall Of The House of Usher next. I have my expectations set to "meh".



I believe his series for next year (Midnight Club) is already finished filming and in post-production, and OH told me (although I haven't fact-checked so it is possible I mis-heard) that he is going to be doing a separate adaptation of Poe's The Fall of the House of Usher, which may well suit his style


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 8, 2021)

Reno said:


> Another thing I generally don’t enjoy is when a piece of entertainment merely confirms firmly held convictions of mine, like blind faith is bad. That’s always like shooting fish in a barrel (I felt the same about the acclaimed horror film Saint Maud). and at least a satirical approach works better for me.



Fair play, agree with your point about the death conversation.

However, if you think Saint Maud was  shooting fish in a barrel, I don't think you were paying attention.


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know where or when or how, but I have definitely watched all of those oats studios shorts before.
> It says it's only from 2020. Were they on you tube or more 4 or something?



YouTube


----------



## kittyP (Oct 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Fair play, agree with your point about the death conversation.
> 
> However, if you think Saint Maud was  shooting fish in a barrel, I don't think you were paying attention.



Yes, Saint Maud was excellent. 

Although I am craving a really scary movie/TV at the moment and nothing has filled it for a while. 
I might re-watch (for about the 100th time) the old TV version of The Woman in Black as that does really unnerve me still after all this time


----------



## Reno (Oct 8, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Fair play, agree with your point about the death conversation.
> 
> However, if you think Saint Maud was  shooting fish in a barrel, I don't think you were paying attention.


I always pay attention to films, that much should be clear by now.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 8, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yes, Saint Maud was excellent.
> 
> Although I am craving a really scary movie/TV at the moment and nothing has filled it for a while.
> I might re-watch (for about the 100th time) the old TV version of The Woman in Black as that does really unnerve me still after all this time



Have you watched His House? I found it too disturbing to finish.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 8, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Have you watched His House? I found it too disturbing to finish.



Yes I have and it was both brilliant and disturbing/upsetting. 

It wasn't what I mean though, I want something that tingles the spine and makes me jump.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> Have you watched His House? I found it too disturbing to finish.



Excellent film, I highly recommend it


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> I always pay attention to films, that much should be clear by now here



If your key takeaway from St Maud was "religion is bad*, m'kay?" then no.

* E2A sorry, "blind faith"


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> If your key takeaway from St Maud was "religion is bad, m'kay?" then no.


Where did I write that ?


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> Where did I write that ?



Sorry, see edit above (edited it before I saw your post)


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Sorry, see edit above (edited it before I saw your post)


Exactly, I chose my words on purpose there. Religion and blind faith are two different things and religion doesn't necessitate blind faith. Neither Father Paul nor Maud follow a conventional religion, blind faith leads Father Hill 



Spoiler



to worship a demon and in Saint Maud blind faith is equated with mental illness.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 9, 2021)

Paradise Hills - great dystopian Scifi by Basque director Alice Waddington. Some solid acting by the mostly female cast, and I really liked the visuals.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 9, 2021)

Sorted binge watched midnight mass last night

snorted with laughter toward the end with the couch speach where she channel popeye at the end "i am what i am"

it ok a fan of his stuff but it was no house on haunted hill


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 9, 2021)

equationgirl said:


> Lots of interesting documentaries: how to fix a drug scandal


Finally got around to watching this one. Bit of a slow burner across four parts, but quite gripping and I’m glad I watched it.



Spoiler



My god, what a piece of shit the US justice system is!  In the wrap up at the end of the last episode, it was revealed the prosecutors who concealed the evidence which would have vacated the convictions of thousands of people have not been punished at all.

The two police lab chemists whose misconduct caused the whole issue, served 18 months and 30 months in prison.

oh, the guy caught on the street with a $10 bag of what was reported to have been heroin? He served FIVE YEARS!!



The more I learn of criminal justice in America, the less likely to visit the place I am.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 10, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We watched 2 episodes of Korean drama Squid Game last night. Bizarre, brutal and completely intriguing.
> 
> Will definitely be watching another 2 tonight.


My son has gotten me into this. Quite surprised to discover he now no longer has an issue with brutality in films, even Korean level brutality- needle up the nose uggghrrrrgh .... 1 episode in and I love it. I love how visually stunning a lot of Korean stuff is, the colour etc 

Also had an argument with him as to whether we watch subtitles or over dubbing and I've persuaded him to watch the subtitles - with having to listen to him read the subtitles out loud as a compromise haha


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 11, 2021)

A Sinister Sect - a shit title but a must watch: A Sinister Sect: Colonia Dignidad | Netflix Official Site

Authoritarian, far-right, paedo cult that played a significant role installing and supporting the fascist coup in Chile.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 11, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know where or when or how, but I have definitely watched all of those oats studios shorts before.
> It says it's only from 2020. Were they on you tube or more 4 or something?



No matter where they have been, they are good. Some are just pure strange, which I love.  The Southern Reach trilogy by Jeff VanderMeer, sort of strange.  Some are a polished version of adult swim.  But overall they are short but engaging. Never a huge commitment. One of the bonuses of short movies.


----------



## T & P (Oct 11, 2021)

I’m half way through Midnight Mass and so far really enjoying it. Not as a horror tale, because so far it’s not or trying to be a pure horror vehicle but as a well written and better acted drama. Liking it far more than Bly House.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 12, 2021)

Watching Move, a documentary series that follows a different professional dancer/choreographer and the style of dance they do each episode. I think it's amazing, but I do love dance. If you're not a dance lover, you could become one but also episode 4 is dancehall and follows a Jamaican woman called Kimiko and it's amazing and very accessible documentary making.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Watching Move, a documentary series that follows a different professional dancer/choreographer and the style of dance they do each episode. I think it's amazing, but I do love dance. If you're not a dance lover, you could become one but also episode 4 is dancehall and follows a Jamaican woman called Kimiko and it's amazing and very accessible documentary making.


Have you seen Climax? I think it's on Netflix. A Gaspar Noe film about a bunch of dancers at a rehearsal afterparty having a bad trip after the punch is spiked with acid. Just a few minutes into the film, the troupe perform the dance rehearsal and it's the best dance sequence I've ever seen on the big screen. So thrilling. Don't bother watching beyond the dance scene though, unless you want to see Gaspar Noe doing his usual psychedelic nightmare thing.


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2021)

Finished Midnight Mass. Well, imo is actually fucking superb, and I’d urge anyone who was/ might be underwhelmed by the first one or two episodes to persevere, because the rest of the series is a diamond.

Just don’t expect a horror series because it’s not really. Mostly a supernatural drama/ slow thriller. And with fantastic character development, and dialogue. Just brilliant storytelling.

A lot performances are great. And the main antagonist (not the supernatural one, the other) is a villain for the ages. The ultimate Rightful Evil character.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2021)

T & P - what is your definition of horror? you keep saying that things aren't horror, so I'd like to know more


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2021)

It was a very slow buildup IMO, it didn't get properly horror until the last 2 episodes - I did thoroughly enjoy it all the way through however.  I sort of get the "it wasn't horror" critique in some ways - but I am not into slasher movies and fast paced blood on the floor stuff like that which often are regarded as horror - the quieter, slower pace of Midnight Mass suited me better


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> T & P - what is your definition of horror? you keep saying that things aren't horror, so I'd like to know more


Okay, I was thinking of scary horror with jump scares and the like. Admittedly this series is part horror, but much less so than the other recent two series by the writer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2021)

Is a slasher a horror? Is a ghost story a horror? Is a zombie film a horror? Is a film about a family of cannibals a horror? What about a home invasion movie? Is it horror if there is a strong comic element? Does horror have to have a supernatural element? Or can it just be about humans being monsters to other humans? I think you are doing horror a disservice by defining it so narrowly.


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2021)

There are certainly a whole load of definitions - 2 people who say they like horror films can be into completely different stuff - I like kind of atmospheric slow paced supernatural ghostie shit best, OH loves slasher movies and stuff like the Saw franchise, they are all technically classed as horror but are very different and cater to different tastes.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is a slasher a horror? Is a ghost story a horror? Is a zombie film a horror? Is a film about a family of cannibals a horror? What about a home invasion movie? Is it horror if there is a strong comic element? Does horror have to have a supernatural element? Or can it just be about humans being monsters to other humans? I think you are doing horror a disservice by defining it so narrowly.


You need to include psychological thrillers as well.  

Whenever Peeping Tom is mentioned in some list of best ever horror movies there will be a cry of outrage from various members of the Powell&Pressburger boards.  But it has many of the tropes of horror, hell it invented some of them.


----------



## belboid (Oct 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> There are certainly a whole load of definitions - 2 people who say they like horror films can be into completely different stuff - I like kind of atmospheric slow paced supernatural ghostie shit best, OH loves slasher movies and stuff like the Saw franchise, they are all technically classed as horror but are very different and cater to different tastes.


Very much so.   Horror is very broad with multiple sub-genres, just like (say) rock or folk music.  No reason anyone should like Korn and King Crimson.


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2021)

belboid said:


> Very much so.   Horror is very broad with multiple sub-genres, just like (say) rock or folk music.  No reason anyone should like Korn and King Crimson.



I wish the Netflix recommendation algorithm understood it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2021)

Epona said:


> I wish the Netflix recommendation algorithm understood it!


is it an algorithm that does that? i would have thought it was the film makers and the marketers who decided that


----------



## Epona (Oct 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> is it an algorithm that does that? i would have thought it was the film makers and the marketers who decided that



They have different categories/tags but sometimes stuff doesn't always end up in the right category


----------



## kittyP (Oct 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is a slasher a horror? Is a ghost story a horror? Is a zombie film a horror? Is a film about a family of cannibals a horror? What about a home invasion movie? Is it horror if there is a strong comic element? Does horror have to have a supernatural element? Or can it just be about humans being monsters to other humans? I think you are doing horror a disservice by defining it so narrowly.



I think horror is a very wide and varied genre but I also know why someone might say that MM "isn't really horror" as short hand for saying, it is not your classic scary ghost, zombie, slasher etc etc thing. 

I think what makes a horror is something that is either impossible (like supernatural or zombies) or something so very out of the ordinary that it defies belief. 
So like, the Saw films are horror because while it is possible that that might be able to happen, it is pretty fucking unlikely (outside of some war) but some thrillers or Quentin Tarantino films are fucking terrifying, gruesome and "horrific", they are not really horror. 

I don't know if that makes sense at all


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2021)

While it isn't an exact science, the point of genre is the shortest possible definition of what a piece of fiction is about. That is down to a mixture of intention and tone but most of all of recurring tropes and stock characters. What genre isn't about is  personal emotional responses and if everybody defines genre for themselves, then the point of it is lost. I don't find Adam Sandler films funny, that doesn't mean that in terms of genre they aren't comedies and I didn't find Midnight Mass very scary, but it is horror. It is about 



Spoiler



demons and vampires


 which are central tropes of the horror genre and it is meant to unsettle and scare. I disagree that it isn't a classic horror narrative, MM is a patchwork of Stephen King themes and characters. It's a mash up of Salem's Lot and Storm of the Century and the real villain basically is Mrs Carmody from The Mist.

To anybody who appreciates horror as a genre, nothing is more irritating than "this isn't horror because it's too good". Why can't horror be thematically ambitious or of high quality ? The genre can encompass anything from Slumber Party Massacre to Don't Look Now. It doesn't have to be a made up genre like "supernatural drama/slow thriller" so it can be recommended.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know where or when or how, but I have definitely watched all of those oats studios shorts before.
> It says it's only from 2020. Were they on you tube or more 4 or something?



They were on prime for a bit, watched them there


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> They were on prime for a bit, watched them there


I've been informed that they first came out on you tube for free.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2021)

I watched Midnight Mass a few weeks ago. Enjoyed it...but was confused as to how 



Spoiler



any religious person could think that the very obvious looking demon was an angel...it was the one flaw in a good story


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I watched Midnight Mass a few weeks ago. Enjoyed it...but was confused as to how
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had lots of problems with the series but not with that. 



Spoiler



The traditional depiction of angels as wearing white gowns with feathery wings, doesn't necessarily correspond with descriptions in the bible where they can be scary. Also there are lots of different type of angels in the bible and demons only are fallen angels anyway. Father Paul gives a pretty convincing explanation for why he thought the demon is an angel via quotes from the bible in one sermon and of course the angel/demon healed and rejuvenated him. The entire series is an allegory for how Christian zealots justify evil.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 13, 2021)

I watched The Owners last night. Whilst not the greatest movie of all time when I saw it had Sylvester McCoy and Rita Tushingham in it, I couldn't resist.

The movie itself is fairly predictable but very watchable and those two are worth the price of admission alone, as it were.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 13, 2021)

Reno said:


> I had lots of problems with the series but not with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The angels were anything but traditional angelic looking in Supernatural


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2021)

Reno said:


> I had lots of problems with the series but not with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get that.
But 


Spoiler



a vampire blood sucking angel would be a dead give away for most ordinary common or garden variety christians



Just saying...


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> I get that.
> But
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, just ignoring what I as saying and simply repeating yourself....


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2021)

Reno said:


> Nope, just ignoring what I as saying and simply repeating yourself....



Eh?
This is a fun thread. Please dont make it about all Christians being evil


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Eh?
> This is a fun thread. Please dont make it about all Christians being evil


What an utterly bizarre response.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2021)

Reno said:


> What an utterly bizarre response.
> 
> I’ll leave it here.



Good idea.


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is a slasher a horror? Is a ghost story a horror? Is a zombie film a horror? Is a film about a family of cannibals a horror? What about a home invasion movie? Is it horror if there is a strong comic element? Does horror have to have a supernatural element? Or can it just be about humans being monsters to other humans? I think you are doing horror a disservice by defining it so narrowly.


FWIW Orang Utan, I fully agree with your assessment of the different kinds of horror film. I guess I was trying to reach out to those people who might have loved the far more terrifying type of horror that was prevalent in The Haunting of Hill House and were expecting a similar level of terror. In short, that one should stick with the series if they were expecting a fright fest and were not getting one.


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> FWIW Orang Utan, I fully agree with your assessment of the different kinds of horror film. I guess I was trying to reach out to those people who might have loved the far more terrifying type of horror that was prevalent in The Haunting of Hill House and were expecting a similar level of terror. In short, that one should stick with the series if they were expecting a fright fest and were not getting one.


I didn't find Hill House any more frightening than Midnight Mass.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2021)

Really enjoyed Hill House. I wouldn't have classed it as HORROR .... more... scary 
😁


----------



## Thora (Oct 13, 2021)

I gave up after the first couple of episodes of Midnight Mass.  It wasn't horror eg scary.  I really enjoyed Hill House and Bly Manor and thought they were scary, especially HH.
I don't like gore or slasher stuff really but horror does have to have scares.  Something can have a supernatural element but not be horror.


----------



## Reno (Oct 13, 2021)

Thora said:


> I gave up after the first couple of episodes of Midnight Mass.  It wasn't horror eg scary.  I really enjoyed Hill House and Bly Manor and thought they were scary, especially HH.
> I don't like gore or slasher stuff really but horror does have to have scares.  *Something can have a supernatural element but not be horror.*



(apart from Dick Van Dykes accent !)


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2021)

Binged most of Squid Game over the last three evenings. Fucking loving it. Finale tonight


----------



## campanula (Oct 13, 2021)

I watched the first series of the OA and the first episode of S2 but find myself oddly reluctant to invest further time or effort . I really have to work hard to concentrate on screens but have enjoyed enough things to convince me to keep trying.. This happens a lot (to me), sometimes failing to manage the very last episode.. I am not really convinced I liked the first series (but did persist) and could be nudged one way or another . Evening and nightly insomnia approaches and I am without a decent reading book.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2021)

Two things: I think it helps to consider horror itself as a subset of the enormous “thriller” genre.  We can then differentiate horror without the question “is it scary/tense”.  Horror, I would argue, a lingering thematic/narrative attention to the end point of a dangerous situation.  A non-horror thriller tends to focus entirely on the journey to that end point, and may gloss over the harm or death etc itself.  

Horror is a fascinating genre, though.  Stock in trade for low-budget filmmakers, younger, bigger casts, and yes - the tropes are well-worn, but the attention paid to manipulating every moment of spectator response is a little like conducting an orchestra.  And _so_ many sub-genres of it’s own.  

Second thing 



Spoiler: Midnight mass stuff



Ive said for ages that angels should look like bats.  Bird wings have feathers because bird bodies have feathers.  Winged mammals have skin wings. And although angels aren’t supposed to be humans- and so probably aren’t mammals either - I’m pretty sure they’re not big feathery birds either.  In art they are commonly agreed to take a human-esque appearance, and their arms, faces, feet… appear to be smooth, with no feathers.  Why would they have bird wings? 

I suppose they could have insubstantial wings of gossamer-thin fragility, like a moth or ladybird.  Or they could have metal aeroplane wings or, furry wings or plastic paddles or anything really.  But wings like a great big bat are by far the most likely.  The blood sucking was clearly bonkerballs, but the elderly Monseigneur was already suffering from dementia, before the whole “nearly dying from exposure” experience.


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2021)

Started on Billion Dollar Code. Good for geek out computer drama based on a true story.


----------



## girasol (Oct 15, 2021)

Started watching Maid and first 2 episodes were excellent.  So I did my usual "research" and looked into Margaret Qualey's bio (she looked familiar) and she's in Once Upon Time in Hollywood, but more interestingly, she's a trained ballet dancer, almost went pro but decided she wanted to act instead.  And then I found this advert, which is pure joy!  She's also Andie MacDowell's daughter, who plays her narcissistic (maybe bipolar, I dunno) mum in Maid.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 16, 2021)

I've finished Squid Game. A very strong beginning, but ultimately disappointing, and slow. I think the writers had a belting idea but didn't really know what to do with it.


----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 16, 2021)

girasol said:


> Started watching Maid and first 2 episodes were excellent.  So I did my usual "research" and looked into Margaret Qualey's bio (she looked familiar) and she's in Once Upon Time in Hollywood, but more interestingly, she's a trained ballet dancer, almost went pro but decided she wanted to act instead.  And then I found this advert, which is pure joy!  She's also Andie MacDowell's daughter, who plays her narcissistic (maybe bipolar, I dunno) mum in Maid.



Yeah I’m really enjoying Maid, although I think the series is a tiny bit long and I’m starting to lose interest.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 16, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Yeah I’m really enjoying Maid, although I think the series is a tiny bit long and I’m starting to lose interest.


It's a really short series! Although I agree that the beginning was stronger than the end and it was all tied up in quite a nice and sweet way, which was a bit disappointing for something gritty.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes to the above. I liked it though, Margaret Qualley is very watchable. I thought the powerlessness and dissociation was very well done.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 16, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> Yes to the above. I liked it though, Margaret Qualley is very watchable. I thought the powerlessness and dissociation was very well done.


Yes, I enjoyed it overall. Margaret Qualley was great as was Andie McDowell's mum with mental health problems.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Yes, I enjoyed it overall. Margaret Qualley was great as was Andie McDowell's mum with mental health problems.



Yes, I thought she did a great job of showing the moment to moment movement of in and out of greater and lesser in touchness, and the power of delusion, its seduction.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2021)

Watched _A Perfect Crime_, a German four part documentary about the 1990 murder of Detlev Karsten Rohwedder.

Rohwedder had been appointed by the BRD government to head up its 'Treuhand' organisation in Berlin, which handled the fire sale/asset-stripping of the DDR's resources and infrastructure prior to reunification, and the series takes in elements such as the RAF, Stasi, and widespread disquiet amongst Ossis (and others) at the forced, accelerated marketisation of the 'five new Federal Länder'.

A very interesting story, but the various securocrat talking heads make for a confusing experience for viewers not familiar with the many overlapping intelligence, counterintelligence and policing agencies.






						A Perfect Crime (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				












						Detlev Karsten Rohwedder - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Yes, I enjoyed it overall. Margaret Qualley was great as was Andie McDowell's mum with mental health problems.



Andie McDowell is Margaret Qualley's actual mum. Must've been weird for them to portray that kind of dynamic, which they both did very well.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

Mrs Frank is watching the Hill House thing. Fucking hell but it's dry. I think the twist is gonna be that everyone in the show is dead already, which explains why the dialogue is like that.


----------



## han (Oct 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> Binged most of Squid Game over the last three evenings. Fucking loving it. Finale tonight


I'm on episode 4 now. Brilliant. So original.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2021)

han said:


> I'm on episode 4 now. Brilliant. So original.


Some people have pointed out (rightly Inam sure) that the basic premise is broadly similar to one or two films or series in the past, such as Battle Royale or The Hunger Games. But this is much more than just a captivating deadly games story. I haven’t watched Battle Royale but the character development and the complexity and Machiavellian nature of the games (as well as plenty other things) are vastly superior to anything else of the genre I have ever seen.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 16, 2021)

Reno said:


> I didn't find Hill House any more frightening than Midnight Mass.


Hill House made me shout Jesus, Mary & Joseph and nearly wee myself at one point


----------



## Epona (Oct 17, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Hill House made me shout Jesus, Mary & Joseph and nearly wee myself at one point



Not quite as religious an uttering from me, but yeah it certainly had some moments.  I really liked it.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 17, 2021)

Epona said:


> Not quite as religious an uttering from me, but yeah it certainly had some moments.  I really liked it.


When under that kind of immediate stress my deep hiding Catholic upbringing seems to spring forth


----------



## han (Oct 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Some people have pointed out (rightly Inam sure) that the basic premise is broadly similar to one or two films or series in the past, such as Battle Royale or The Hunger Games. But this is much more than just a captivating deadly games story. I haven’t watched Battle Royale but the character development and the complexity and Machiavellian nature of the games (as well as plenty other things) are vastly superior to anything else of the genre I have ever seen.


I've seen Hunger Games, but not Battle Royale. 

It's pretty captivating - I'm excited to see how it develops.


----------



## Epona (Oct 17, 2021)

han said:


> I've seen Hunger Games, but not Battle Royale.
> 
> It's pretty captivating - I'm excited to see how it develops.



Battle Royale is pretty brutal but good - a bit of a classic.

There is also a good English translation version of the novel.


----------



## girasol (Oct 17, 2021)

The Billion Dollar Code is so good! Binge watched today. Based on the true story of German/Hungarian inventors of TerraVision, which was allegedly stolen and became Google Earth. Fascinating to look back at the early days of the computing revolution/evolution.

I clearly remember the first time I saw Google Earth, it was kinda magical.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2021)

girasol said:


> I clearly remember the first time I saw Google Earth, it was kinda magical.


Relive the excitement!









						Google Earth...Raaaah!
					

Have you checked out Google Earth yet?  Its worth it... download it here: http://desktop.google.com/download/earth/GoogleEarth.exe?Submit=I%27m+good.+Download+GoogleEarth.exe  its insane!  your meant to use it with broadband, but even with my dial-up it works okay.  To get started: Go...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2021)

Rewatching Spaced - its still hilarious and brilliant. 

Apart from some very mild transphobia it holds up well too


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2021)

Reno said:


> I didn't find Hill House any more frightening than Midnight Mass.





kittyP said:


> Hill House made me shout Jesus, Mary & Joseph and nearly wee myself at one point


On the strength of Midnight Mass and Hill House I decided to check his filmography, and last night watched his 2016 film Ouija: Origin of Evil (not currently available on Netflix though).

It was very good indeed, and had a few proper jump scare and seriously creepy scenes. Really enjoyed it


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 17, 2021)

Just finished Squid Game..
Liked it... a lot.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 17, 2021)

Season 2 of Locke and Key is out on Friday. 
I liked season 1...
Hoping season 2 is good.


----------



## han (Oct 17, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Just finished Squid Game..
> Liked it... a lot


Both series?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 17, 2021)

han said:


> Both series?


Only season1.
Is there a second season?


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Only season1.
> Is there a second season?


No. Not even announced yet.


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Just finished Squid Game..
> Liked it... a lot.


You must watch the similarly premised and similarly enjoyable Japanese series Alice in Borderland, also on Netflix. Guaranteed you’ll like it a lot if you loved Squid Game


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> You must watch the similarly premised and similarly enjoyable Japanese series Alice in Borderland, also on Netflix. Guaranteed you’ll like it a lot if you loved Squid Game



Thanks I'll have a look. 
👍


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Thanks I'll have a look.
> 👍


Some people claim it’s even better. I wouldn’t necessarily say that but it’s bloody good at least


----------



## Reno (Oct 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> On the strength of Midnight Mass and Hill House I decided to check his filmography, and last night watched his 2016 film Ouija: Origin of Evil (not currently available on Netflix though).
> 
> It was very good indeed, and had a few proper jump scare and seriously creepy scenes. Really enjoyed it


Certainly a sequel which is far better than the original. I believe Hush and Gerald's Game are on Netflix, both worth a watch and Before I Wake is good too. I still think his best film is his first one, Absentia if you can excuse that it's a little rough around the edges due to a very low budget.


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2021)

Reno said:


> Certainly a sequel which is far better than the original. I believe Hush and Gerald's Game are on Netflix, both worth a watch and Before I Wake is good too. I still think his best film is his first one, Absentia if you can excuse that it's a little rough around the edges due to a very low budget.


Haven’t watched Absentia but enjoyed both Hush and Gerald’s Game.

On an aside note, I am pleased by how several actors have featured in so many of his films. I take it as a sign of him likely being both a good director and someone who is decent towards his cast and easy to work with.


----------



## Reno (Oct 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Haven’t watched Absentia but enjoyed both Hush and Gerald’s Game.
> 
> On an aside note, I am pleased by how several actors have featured in so many of his films. I take it as a sign of him likely being both a good director and someone who is decent towards his cast and easy to work with.


One of them, Kate Siegel, is his wife. Many directors like working with the same actors as they develop a rapport which means they need less directing. I'm sure Flanagen is perfectly fine to work with but there are plenty of cases of directors who have a reputation to be difficult, who still have/had a "repertory company" of actors who repeatedly work/ed with them. James Cameron, David O. Russel, Joss Whedon and R.W. Fassbinder are examples.


----------



## han (Oct 18, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Only season1.
> Is there a second season?


Oh sorry! I clearly heard some misinformation!


----------



## han (Oct 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> You must watch the similarly premised and similarly enjoyable Japanese series Alice in Borderland, also on Netflix. Guaranteed you’ll like it a lot if you loved Squid Game


That sounds interesting .


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 18, 2021)

han said:


> That sounds interesting .



I started this last night. 
Good so far


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 18, 2021)

girasol said:


> The Billion Dollar Code is so good! Binge watched today. Based on the true story of German/Hungarian inventors of TerraVision, which was allegedly stolen and became Google Earth. Fascinating to look back at the early days of the computing revolution/evolution.
> 
> I clearly remember the first time I saw Google Earth, it was kinda magical.


I finished this one today too. Deffo a worthy recommendation, and not just for computer nerds.

4 episodes of over an hour makes it a long watch, but felt like the story picked up steam and got better and better.



Spoiler



The ending was a surprise! They concealed the outcome well.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 18, 2021)

I’m watching the new season of You.  

It’s glossy nonsense, of course, but I’m interested in a clear swing towards making the central stalker/murderer character more… consensual - and therefore our obviously intended alignment with him is less dodgy.


----------



## Epona (Oct 18, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’m watching the new season of You.
> 
> It’s glossy nonsense, of course, but I’m interested in a clear swing towards making the central stalker/murderer character more… consensual - and therefore our obviously intended alignment with him is less dodgy.



I didn't tbh think that we were supposed to feel any alignment with or sympathy for him in the first season tbh - one of the things I loved about it.  He was easily hateable and unrelateable which is somewhat more interesting.

I feel more that in the subsequent 2 seasons it has gone a bit more "latter season Dexter" which is not so interesting to me.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 19, 2021)

Nov 5th is the launch of Gloria, the first Portuguese series produced by Netflix. 



> _Glória_ was developed by *Pedro Lopes* (also responsible for the TV series _Conta-me como foi_) and is being filmed in the Ribatejo region and in and around the Portuguese capital. The series is set in the 1960s and is a historical spy thriller centred on RARET, the re-broadcasting office of Radio Free Europe. It shows how Glória, a small village in Ribatejo, became an unlikely theatre of the Cold War where American and Soviet forces fought through dangerous sabotage manoeuvres in order to gain control of Europe. We follow João Vidal in great detail, a young man from a family with connections in the Portuguese Fascist Regime who is recruited by the KGB after becoming politicised in the Colonial War. João will find himself involved in the intricate webs of the spy game and will ultimately understand that whatever side he is on, the world, particularly the one of espionage, is never black and white.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 19, 2021)

girasol said:


> The Billion Dollar Code is so good! Binge watched today. Based on the true story of German/Hungarian inventors of TerraVision, which was allegedly stolen and became Google Earth. Fascinating to look back at the early days of the computing revolution/evolution.
> 
> I clearly remember the first time I saw Google Earth, it was kinda magical.


I'm not a geek but I loved this.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 20, 2021)

1927 said:


> I'm not a geek but I loved this.


“Making the Billion Dollar Code” is also worth a watch. I thought it would be just about the filming of the show, but it’s more about the back story to the case and includes some detail they omitted from the main show. Only half an hour or so.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 21, 2021)

I just watched Russian Doll in a oner. There was not enough of it, I'll have to give it a month and watch it again! What a great pairing those 2 were


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> I just watched Russian Doll in a oner. There was not enough of it, I'll have to give it a month and watch it again! What a great pairing those 2 were



Loved that series!  Season 2 should be coming soon by rights, it was delayed due to COVID but filming has now finished and it should be on its way.

Of course I dread that it will be nowhere near as good as Season 1 - which is a brilliant and refreshing version of an oft overused premise.


----------



## Stig (Oct 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> Loved that series!  Season 2 should be coming soon by rights, it was delayed due to COVID but filming has now finished and it should be on its way.
> 
> Of course I dread that it will be nowhere near as good as Season 1 - which is a brilliant and refreshing version of an oft overused premise.


I had no idea there was going to be a season 2! Or I had forgotten. looking forward to that.


----------



## Epona (Oct 21, 2021)

Stig said:


> I had no idea there was going to be a season 2! Or I had forgotten. looking forward to that.



It was originally proposed as a 3 season run iirc, it seems like aaaages since season 1 due to season 2 being delayed!  It is in post-production though and I imagine will be available to watch within the next couple of months


----------



## smmudge (Oct 21, 2021)

Currently ep 8 of Squid Game. Have to binge watch while the wife is on nights because she won't watch subtitles or dubbing. I'm enjoying the extra facets exploring a lot more around, what if this actually happened in our world? Rather than hunger games and Battle Royal which just accepts that it does in those worlds.

Recognised the old man as the monk from Spring Summer Fall Winter etc. which prompted me to look up what Kim Ki Duk has been up to recently (not watched any S Korean cinema for about 10 years!). Had a load of rape accusations against him. Gutted, 3 Iron was one of my favourite films, will be tainted now  then he died of covid in Dec 2020. Don't know what to think of that really.

But anyway Squid Game is good... not sure it's worth the hype over other things but it has that iconography that is very memeable I suppose.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 21, 2021)

girasol said:


> The Billion Dollar Code is so good! Binge watched today. Based on the true story of German/Hungarian inventors of TerraVision, which was allegedly stolen and became Google Earth. Fascinating to look back at the early days of the computing revolution/evolution.
> 
> I clearly remember the first time I saw Google Earth, it was kinda magical.



Just finished this and thoroughly enjoyed it. Great story, well made and great performances from the two main characters and the rather lovely Lavinia Wilson. I actually remember reading about TerraVision (I was a bit of a Silicon Graphics fanboy in the late 80s early 90s) and it was definitely ripped off by Google IMO (I'm not a lawyer obv).

Ace soundtrack too. I'm now working my way through the really excellent work of UNS.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2021)

I keep trying to watch Ratched but it fails to keep my interest for long - I love the technicolour vibe and the music is great and I usually love Sarah Paulson - it's just every time I try to watch it I find myself drifting off after a while and not really paying attention to it and then half an episode has passed me by and I don't know what is going on!

Is it worth me starting from the beginning and trying to concentrate on it?


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 22, 2021)

Fantastic Fungi: Excellent documentary…a little mawkish but a must watch.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 22, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Fantastic Fungi: Excellent documentary…a little mawkish but a must watch.



Dunno what bits you feel were mawkish?  I love seeing people talk about psychedelic therapy like they've made a proper breakthrough.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I keep trying to watch Ratched but it fails to keep my interest for long - I love the technicolour vibe and the music is great and I usually love Sarah Paulson - it's just every time I try to watch it I find myself drifting off after a while and not really paying attention to it and then half an episode has passed me by and I don't know what is going on!
> 
> Is it worth me starting from the beginning and trying to concentrate on it?


It's okay and watchable, but not amazing or great. Things do happen but the pace is never there.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> I keep trying to watch Ratched but it fails to keep my interest for long - I love the technicolour vibe and the music is great and I usually love Sarah Paulson - it's just every time I try to watch it I find myself drifting off after a while and not really paying attention to it and then half an episode has passed me by and I don't know what is going on!
> 
> Is it worth me starting from the beginning and trying to concentrate on it?


It’s all very mid-quality AHS.  It’s a love poem to Vertigo, aesthetically, but it doesn’t work as a prequel to cuckoo’s nest at all.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It’s all very mid-quality AHS.  It’s a love poem to Vertigo, aesthetically, but it doesn’t work as a prequel to cuckoo’s nest at all.



Yes, the word "Hitchcockian" floated through my brain within the first few minutes and I thought therefore I might like it, but try as I might, although I enjoy looking at it and listening to it as an aesthetically pleasing thing that is to my taste, I just can't seem to concentrate on the actual plot


----------



## kittyP (Oct 22, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> It’s all very mid-quality AHS.  It’s a love poem to Vertigo, aesthetically, but it doesn’t work as a prequel to cuckoo’s nest at all.


Yes exactly. 
I loved it as its stylistically interesting and beautiful but it feels a million miles away from Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2021)

Season 2 of Lock and Key has dropped.


----------



## Epona (Oct 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Season 2 of Lock and Key has dropped.



Should I give season 1 another go?  I am not sure how far I got, what's it like? (anything to compare it to? - I have noticed that we often seem to enjoy a lot of the same shows, hence me asking!)


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2021)

Epona said:


> Should I give season 1 another go?  I am not sure how far I got, what's it like? (anything to compare it to? - I have noticed that we often seem to enjoy a lot of the same shows, hence me asking!)


It’s a fantasy series with a vibe and look not a million miles away from Stanger Things. Not as good, but if you like that type of fantasy genre, still pretty watchable. Interesting concept at any rate.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 22, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Dunno what bits you feel were mawkish?  I love seeing people talk about psychedelic therapy like they've made a proper breakthrough.



The powerful content spoke for itself, it didn’t need sentimentality turned up to 11. Paul Stamet is great and has done some amazing work but there’s no need to over egg the pudding.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 23, 2021)

Watched a British film called Surge last night about a man descending into a psychotic episode. Excellent.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 23, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Watched a British film called Surge last night about a man descending into a psychotic episode. Excellent.


Wow that was intense. Brilliant performance by Ben Whishaw.


----------



## T & P (Oct 23, 2021)

S2 of Locke & Key as good as previous, half way through at least.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> S2 of Locke & Key as good as previous, half way through at least.



Finished season 2 ... very enjoyable 🙂


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2021)

Has anyone watched Big Boys gone bananas yet? about Dole's attempts to sue a swedish documentary maker for a film he made about their treatment of workers in Nicaragua. Really enjoyed it, think it would go down well with the Urban audience.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> It’s a fantasy series with a vibe and look not a million miles away from Stanger Things. Not as good, but if you like that type of fantasy genre, still pretty watchable. Interesting concept at any rate.



Thanks, I watched 7 episodes of season 1 pretty much in 1 go, nice enjoyable suitable for teen/family fantasy fare with an engaging story - will watch the rest over the next couple of days!


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2021)

The Guilty. 

The real guilty are anyone involved in making this pile of shit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The Guilty.
> 
> The real guilty are anyone involved in making this pile of shit


The Danish version is great.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Danish version is great.



I'll look out for that


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 25, 2021)

We needed something light ...enjoyed "stuck together" a covid comedy set on some Paris flats. Have been watching lots of French language stuff to make up for lack of holiday opportunities.  If you can forgive the stereotype characters it's quite amusing and atmospheric portrait of continental flats with a concierge.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2021)

I just watched a double bill of Midsommar followed by Hereditary- both for the first time.  And… 

Is [writer and director] Ari Aster ok? 


Like.  With women.  And sisters.  And women.  And naked older people.  And women?


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I just watched a double bill of Midsommar followed by Hereditary- both for the first time.  And…
> 
> Is [writer and director] Ari Aster ok?
> 
> ...


I didn’t think of any undue weirdness in Hereditary. A really good, proper supernatural horror film.

I seem to be in the minority around here but  whereas I wouldn’t say Midsommer was a bad film, it was certainly, er, unconventional. And imo far closer to a satire than a horror film, if not an actual practical joke on audiences, like some people say Mars Attacks was.

Having said all of that, I didn’t think of any of the stuff in either film as having a bias whether conscious or unconscious towards women.


----------



## Epona (Oct 25, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I just watched a double bill of Midsommar followed by Hereditary- both for the first time.  And…
> 
> Is [writer and director] Ari Aster ok?
> 
> ...



I feel like I might have to re-watch both films now!

I don't tend to watch (horror) stuff with a very critical eye tbh, usually when I have settled down to watch a horror film I have probably had some beer and mostly want to watch something that disarms/alarms without giving too much thought to analysis - but will deffo watch both again in light of your post.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> wouldn’t say Midsommer was a bad film, it was certainly, er, unconventional. And imo far closer to a satire than a horror film,


I think I would agree with this from what I can remember


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Fantastic Fungi: Excellent documentary…a little mawkish but a must watch.


I bought some Lions Mane capsules on the strength of that. Both my mother and her mother had dementia, so I'm probably in line for it. Thought it might help to stave it off a little. Instead, I found that my short-term memory has significantly improved! Totally unexpected effect, and a very welcome one, cos it's been absolute pants for years!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 26, 2021)

The Conjuring.  Ticked all the boxes for a jump scare film, all the usual tropes, and in that respect, I absolutely loved it. It did what it said on the tin, and in my pretty low frame of mind, it really bucked me out of it. Made me laugh, jump, and get scared. Brill.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Watching Move, a documentary series that follows a different professional dancer/choreographer and the style of dance they do each episode. I think it's amazing, but I do love dance. If you're not a dance lover, you could become one but also episode 4 is dancehall and follows a Jamaican woman called Kimiko and it's amazing and very accessible documentary making.


Thanks for this rec, as a fellow dance lover I have immediately added it to my list


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 26, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I bought some Lions Mane capsules on the strength of that. Both my mother and her mother had dementia, so I'm probably in line for it. Thought it might help to stave it off a little. Instead, I found that my short-term memory has significantly improved! Totally unexpected effect, and a very welcome one, cos it's been absolute pants for years!



These discoveries are pretty mind blowing. Hopefully this will catalyse more resources being invested in researching these benefits.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 26, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> The Danish version is great.





rubbershoes said:


> I'll look out for that


Currently on All4 👍


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 27, 2021)

Delhi Crime: Delhi Crime | Netflix Official Site

Drama based on the horrific gang rape that grabbed the news a few years ago. If you can look past the pro police arse covering this is a decent watch. The story follows a senior female police officer’s efforts to navigate the serious obstacles to     get the perpetrators. The story uses 2 characters (a young female recruit who plays the naive believer and the daughter of the protagonist who is naive critic) to capture opposing views on the police and steers the respective viewers towards the creators product. Regardless, this does a reasonable job, in the context of a crime drama, of highlighting the misogyny, corruption and inequality.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 31, 2021)

Living with yourself is good for some light relief.


----------



## Epona (Oct 31, 2021)

T & P said:


> It’s a fantasy series with a vibe and look not a million miles away from Stanger Things. Not as good, but if you like that type of fantasy genre, still pretty watchable. Interesting concept at any rate.



I have now finished watching S2 of Locke & Key and thoroughly enjoyed it - as you say, the concept for the whole thing is interesting and although it doesn't cover any particularly original ground in terms of modern teen-oriented fantasy, it has that unique mechanic to it which is interesting and a bit different.

I don't think it is ground-breaking, but it is very watchable and enjoyable, I certainly enjoyed it and would recommend to anyone who generally enjoys that sort of genre.

I gather from the ending that we should be expecting a 3rd season at some point!


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 31, 2021)

Epona said:


> I have now finished watching S2 of Locke & Key and thoroughly enjoyed it - as you say, the concept for the whole thing is interesting and although it doesn't cover any particularly original ground in terms of modern teen-oriented fantasy, it has that unique mechanic to it which is interesting and a bit different.
> 
> I don't think it is ground-breaking, but it is very watchable and enjoyable, I certainly enjoyed it and would recommend to anyone who generally enjoys that sort of genre.
> 
> I gather from the ending that we should be expecting a 3rd season at some point!




Most definitely

Glad you enjoyed it 🙂


I've finished watching The Order. 
Enjoyed it ..


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2021)

Them that follow 

Goings on in bible-fearin' rural America. If you don't like this film, that'll be the devil's work.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 1, 2021)

Watching episode 2 of  Maid. 
I think its excellent.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 2, 2021)

Watched the first episode of the Haunting of Hill House and was confused/bored off my arse. I HATE flashbacks in all genres as a rule (multiple time periods are acceptable in a self-contained episode, as often happens in Star Trek), but this was a mess with far too many characters and a lack of titles explaining what/when the fuck was going on


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watching episode 2 of  Maid.
> I think its excellent.


Thought I was the only person watching this 🤣


----------



## Numbers (Nov 2, 2021)

sojourner said:


> I bought some Lions Mane capsules on the strength of that. Both my mother and her mother had dementia, so I'm probably in line for it. Thought it might help to stave it off a little. Instead, I found that my short-term memory has significantly improved! Totally unexpected effect, and a very welcome one, cos it's been absolute pants for years!


Which ones did you buy sojourner


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Which ones did you buy sojourner


Time Health capsules Numbers  🙂


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 2, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> A Sinister Sect - a shit title but a must watch: A Sinister Sect: Colonia Dignidad | Netflix Official Site
> 
> Authoritarian, far-right, paedo cult that played a significant role installing and supporting the fascist coup in Chile.


One of my uncles - who has very strange politics, e.g. climate change denial, but thinks the Communist city government in Bologna did great things in the field of city planning - saw this and was speaking very highly of it.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 2, 2021)

Finished MAID and it was one of the best series I have seen this year.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 2, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Watched a British film called Surge last night about a man descending into a psychotic episode. Excellent.


Wishaw cast against type a bit! 
An amazing performance. Edge of the seat tension for the whole duration. Loved it.

Also deserves bonus points for actually being filmed at the authentic locations, instead of using another city as a stand-in as movies so often have to do.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Watched the first episode of the Haunting of Hill House and was confused/bored off my arse. I HATE flashbacks in all genres as a rule (multiple time periods are acceptable in a self-contained episode, as often happens in Star Trek), but this was a mess with far too many characters and a lack of titles explaining what/when the fuck was going on


My OH and I have long commented on how so many series nowadays contain a substantial amount of flashback footage. If done well it can work excellently for character development and the overall story, but often it feels OTT and slowing down the pace too much.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2021)

Hellsbells said:


> Thought I was the only person watching this 🤣


There's comments on it previously if you search the thread.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 2, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Rewatching Spaced - its still hilarious and brilliant.
> 
> Apart from some very mild transphobia it holds up well too


And one very brief shot of Tim phwoaring over Marsha's delinquent schoolgirl daughter


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 5, 2021)

Season 3 of Narcos Mexico went on today.


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2021)

Also new season of Big Mouth


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 5, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Season 3 of Narcos Mexico went on today.


I've got that in the back pocket for after I've done _Dogs Of Berlin_ and S3 of _Okkupert _and maybe_ Una Película De Policías 👍_


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2021)

Big Mouth S4 update: happy to report the first episode is as good as any before it


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 6, 2021)

Does anyone know why a show would disappear off the netflix I'm using but still be available to others? I've been watching the US shameless with my son for months and we tried to last night but it had gone for me


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Does anyone know why a show would disappear off the netflix I'm using but still be available to others? I've been watching the US shameless with my son for months and we tried to last night but it had gone for me



It's still there for me.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 6, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Does anyone know why a show would disappear off the netflix I'm using but still be available to others? I've been watching the US shameless with my son for months and we tried to last night but it had gone for me


Do you have one of those VPN setup jobbie things where it thinks you're in a different country? I just checked my UK Netflix and it's still there for me.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 6, 2021)

It's there for me this morning! Weird. It definitely wasn't last night as I searched for it. How odd.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2021)

I just watched *Army of Thieves*. It’s a prequel to the rather Marmite film (on these boards at least) bank heist/ zombie apocalypse hybrid film Army of the Dead from earlier this year.

I’m not spoiling anything by saying that unlike the film it prequels, this is mostly a crime thriller with very little zombie content. It’s rather silly but basically a fast paced brainless entertainment vehicle. Not an enthusiastic recommendation from me but still a 6/10 light action thriller overall, and delivers as late evening fodder. Could have been a bit shorter though.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 7, 2021)

T & P said:


> I just watched *Army of Thieves*. It’s a prequel to the rather Marmite film (on these boards at least) bank heist/ zombie apocalypse hybrid film Army of the Dead from earlier this year.
> 
> I’m not spoiling anything by saying that unlike the film it prequels, this is mostly a crime thriller with very little zombie content. It’s rather silly but basically a fast paced brainless entertainment vehicle. Not an enthusiastic recommendation from me but still a 6/10 light action thriller overall, and delivers as late evening fodder. Could have been a bit shorter though.


I thought this non-zombie heist caper prequel was better than Army of the Dead and I usually love all things zombie.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 7, 2021)

Accidentally happened upon _Post Mortem - No One Dies in Skarnes_. 6 part Norwegian drama with a slight difference, set in a small town about a struggling funeral business, lovelorn cops, and death and life situations.

Dark comedy, feel good/queasy factor and recommend it for sure.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Accidentally happened upon _Post Mortem - No One Dies in Skarnes_. 6 part Norwegian drama with a slight difference, set in a small town about a struggling funeral business, lovelorn cops, and death and life situations.
> 
> Dark comedy, feel good/queasy factor and recommend it for sure.




Watched this a few weeks ago. Found it different and good.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 7, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Watched this a few weeks ago. Found it different and good.



Wasn't at all what expected. But in a refreshing way. Don't want to give anything away but it's a great little series.

And Judith is currently the best small town fictional cop on telly


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wasn't at all what expected. But in a refreshing way. Don't want to give anything away but it's a great little series.
> 
> And Judith is currently the best small town fictional cop on telly


I haven't seen that one. But there was another series with a woman cop that was good, set in small town North America or Canada... just Googled and found it - Emergence.









						Emergence (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"Allison Tolman as Jo Evans, a newly divorced police chief and mother to teenage daughter Mia, who takes in the mysterious young girl Piper and is determined to protect her from those who want the child."

I thought Allison Tolman was really good as the mumsy police chief. It's been described as sci-fi and crime thriller, so it wasn't a straightforward police procedural, although the cop was the lead character.

But I've just found out it was cancelled after only one season. That's annoying. I mentioned Flashforward on the other thread about television series that people had abandoned. There should be a rule that cancelling a television series with some supernatural/weird shit going on premise should not be allowed until they've revealed wtf is going on and what's causing the weird shit to happen.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Accidentally happened upon _Post Mortem - No One Dies in Skarnes_. 6 part Norwegian drama with a slight difference, set in a small town about a struggling funeral business, lovelorn cops, and death and life situations.
> 
> Dark comedy, feel good/queasy factor and recommend it for sure.


I've been watching it when I'm at my parents after they've gone to bed. 

It is really not like I thought it was going to be and I like it. 
Definitely darkly funny


----------



## Chz (Nov 7, 2021)

Been watching _Space Dandy_, which is yet another take on the perennial favourite of the Heroic Idiot. Anime loves them. Dandy is meant to be a bounty hunter searching out unregistered aliens, but really he just wants to meet chicks and able to pay his bar tab at Boobies (think Hooters but more honest). Much like Inspector Gadget, he usually saves the day despite himself in amusing ways. It's a good time waster when you've got 20 minutes to spare and can't be bothered watching anything serious.

He doesn't _always _win - there is an episode where the crew, and indeed the entire galaxy, get turned into zombies. But there's no continuity, so it's not too serious an issue.


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2021)

Just watched the first episode of *Arcane*, an animated fantasy dystopian series. Really, really fucking good and promising initial instalment.

Let me first say that I have never played or know that first thing about the online game League of Legends, on which this series is based. But this was no impediment to my enjoyment of it. Engaging story and really great and visually pleasing drawing animation design.

Widespread rave reviews from the gaming community at least, it’ll be interesting to see the reaction from mainstream reviewers 



			https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.polygon.com/platform/amp/reviews/22766070/arcane-review-netflix-league-of-legends


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 10, 2021)

Inside Job.

Urbancels who came up through the Jazzz wars may dig this animated "adult" ("adult" as in "puerile fucking rubbish") cartoon series about conspiracy theories. Hapless lady scientist Reagan works for Cognito Inc, the evil corporation behind all the world's conspiracies. Just watched the third episode, which centres on Reagan's iffy relationship with her parents, her issues with physical intimacy, and the lizard people who secretly control the world. Yes, I know there's a certain trope this one evokes, and it remains to be seen whether they'll have the guts to deal with it, and deal with it in a way that does not give aid and comfort to the shirt-wearing enemy.

I LOL'd about three times in this one, which is rare for Netflix rubbish. What I'm saying is, you could do worse.


----------



## porp (Nov 11, 2021)

Watched Hubert Butler: Witness to the Future on Netflix, a really excellent documentary about someone I had never heard of.









						Watch Hubert Butler: Witness To The Future | Netflix
					

This documentary explores the life of the Irish essayist and human rights champion who helped smuggle Jewish people to Ireland before World War II.




					www.netflix.com
				




HB was an Irish writer, humanitarian, market gardener and all round good egg, who was responsible for rescuing a number of Jews from Nazi Austria.

This was a straightforward narrative documentary with interesting and intelligent people telling me things I don't know. It's what I pay my licence fee for...


----------



## Cloo (Nov 11, 2021)

T & P said:


> Just watched the first episode of *Arcane*, an animated fantasy dystopian series. Really, really fucking good and promising initial instalment.
> 
> Let me first say that I have never played or know that first thing about the online game League of Legends, on which this series is based. But this was no impediment to my enjoyment of it. Engaging story and really great and visually pleasing drawing animation design.
> 
> ...


I watched this last night, also no connection to the game (or indeed any games). Writing didn't excite me that much but it was a compelling enough story and the painterly digital animation and general aesthetic are pretty outstanding.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2021)

Any good 'light hearted' or 'fantasy' films/series you recommend for a lazy Friday night?


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 12, 2021)

Have you watched avatar the last air bender and the legend of korra? They fairly fit the bill.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2021)

Any good brainless action films for a Friday night?


----------



## Supine (Nov 12, 2021)

I’m loving Maid. 

Thanks for the recommendations on here. I don’t think I’d have bothered watched it otherwise.


----------



## magneze (Nov 12, 2021)

Another +1 for Maid. Probably the best thing I've watched on Netflix this year.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 12, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’m loving Maid.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations on here. I don’t think I’d have bothered watched it otherwise.



👍 it's one of the best series I've watched this year.
And yes..I would not have watched it only for the recommendations .


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Any good brainless action films for a Friday night?


Absolutely! Brand new big budget film that dropped today: Red Notice. It’s about cat burglars with a heavy James Bond feel. Ryan Reynolds, The Rock, and Gail Gadot star. Apparently it cost shit loads to make.

Haven’t finished it yet but so far very silly but enjoyable.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 12, 2021)

I watched The Guns of Navarone instead.


----------



## T & P (Nov 12, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> I watched The Guns of Navarone instead.


To be fair even though I love Reynolds it is a very silly film even for that genre. I can’t believe Netflix spent $200m on it.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 12, 2021)

If you like improv Middleditch and Schwartz is pretty good on Netflix.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 14, 2021)

A few years old now, but I watched 'Cam' recently - a movie billed as a 'horror', but personally I would characterise it more as a psychological thriller - which came out in 2018. A really stylish and smart movie about life as a webcam girl.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> I didn’t think of any undue weirdness in Hereditary. A really good, proper supernatural horror film.
> 
> I seem to be in the minority around here but  whereas I wouldn’t say Midsommer was a bad film, it was certainly, er, unconventional. And imo far closer to a satire than a horror film, if not an actual practical joke on audiences, like some people say Mars Attacks was.
> 
> Having said all of that, I didn’t think of any of the stuff in either film as having a bias whether conscious or unconscious towards women.



I really like Midsommer, though you're right that it's not a straight horror film.  I loved the look of it, and all the trippy cult stuff.  Definitely one I'd watch again sometime - there's a longer cut which I wouldn't mind seeing (and I'm not great with long films these days!)  I'm not quite sure what spanglechick is referring to, but it is a while since I've seen those two films.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> A few years old now, but I watched 'Cam' recently - a movie billed as a 'horror', but personally I would characterise it more as a psychological thriller - which came out in 2018. A really stylish and smart movie about life as a webcam girl.



I did watch that, but honestly it felt a bit voyeuristic and gratuitous - maybe it was meant to, but I can't say I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> I did watch that, but honestly it felt a bit voyeuristic and gratuitous - maybe it was meant to, but I can't say I enjoyed it.



Interesting, I didn't think it was voyeuristic and gratuitous. It was written by Isa Mazzei, a former cam girl, who had this to say: 



> I was so frustrated with portrayals of sex workers as helpless victims that needed to be saved, or, alternatively, as overly eroticised props who [get] murdered or are the butt of a joke. [Sex workers on camera] are very objectified. I think it’s very damaging to people who perform sex work. The goal of the movie, before I even knew it would be a horror movie, was to destigmatise sex work and get an audience to empathise with a cam girl.











						The Inspiration For Netflix's Disturbing Psychological Thriller "Cam" Is A Real Cam Girl
					

The writer of "Cam" talks her own experiences with sex work, what inspired the film's crazy ending, and where the movie fits into the #MeToo movement.




					www.refinery29.com


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Interesting, I didn't think it was voyeuristic and gratuitous. It was written by Isa Mazzei, a former cam girl, who had this to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That may be so, but (possibly intended on the part of the writer/director) I sat there for the first few minutes feeling very uncomfortable.  Maybe I am not the intended audience.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 14, 2021)

Epona said:


> That may be so, but (possibly intended on the part of the writer/director) I sat there for the first few minutes feeling very uncomfortable.  Maybe I am not the intended audience.



Oh it's definitely uncomfortable, that's not always a bad thing imo.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 14, 2021)

A bit late to the party but I watched Alan Bennett's the Lady in the Van. Brilliant.

Still can't find a TV series to watch though.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Oh it's definitely uncomfortable, that's not always a bad thing imo.



It's a good thing if you learn something from it.  I'm not sure I have a lot to learn from a film about women being leered at and objectified!  Hence me suggesting that maybe the film isn't actually really aimed at me. 

EDIT to add - not suggesting that the _film_ is doing the leering and objectifying, but the examination of that isn't something that is educational or enlightening to me, it just feels cringe and awkward.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Absolutely! Brand new big budget film that dropped today: Red Notice. It’s about cat burglars with a heavy James Bond feel. Ryan Reynolds, The Rock, and Gail Gadot star. Apparently it cost shit loads to make.
> 
> Haven’t finished it yet but so far very silly but enjoyable.



Absolutely awful


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 14, 2021)

Started The Unlikely Murderer.

Fictional dramatization of how a man claiming to be a witness at the assassination of Swedish prime minister Olof Palme may have gotten away with murder.

If you like Scandi series you might enjoy this


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 14, 2021)

Reviews of Red Notice universally excoriating









						Red Notice review – Netflix’s biggest film to date offers little reward
					

Dwayne Johnson, Gal Gadot and a spectacularly annoying Ryan Reynolds quip and steal in a disposable, and ludicrously expensive, action comedy




					www.theguardian.com
				












						‘Red Notice’ Review: When the Stars Don’t Shine
					

This globe-trotting heist thriller starring Dwayne Johnson, Ryan Reynolds and Gal Gadot is yet another vacant bid at franchise creation.




					www.nytimes.com
				









						Red Notice movie review & film summary (2021) | Roger Ebert
					

Rarely have I seen a movie that feels more processed by a machine, a product for a content algorithm instead of anything approaching artistic intent or even honest desire to entertain.




					www.rogerebert.com


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2021)

Enjoying Maid thus far.

The format is quite US drama (Breaking Bad) which is not my favourite platform. Still a good watch and only a few episodes in.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 14, 2021)

rosesarered said:


> I find rogerebert(dot)com's review spot on. It's a nice movie but I feel like there's something missing for it to be remembered...a franchise sounds great but its missing like a WOW factor for me to wait for the 2nd one (if they are planning one)



Kinda movie that goes well with a gin and tonic


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 14, 2021)

Wild Bill. 

Many of the faces you'd expect from a British gangster film. Nicely done


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Wild Bill.
> 
> Many of the faces you'd expect from a British gangster film. Nicely done


Underrated that film


----------



## T & P (Nov 14, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Reviews of Red Notice universally excoriating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was left rather disappointed at the end after my initial post a third of the way in, though for what is worth I wouldn’t describe it as excruciatingly bad either. It’s certainly not particularly worse than a number of the Fast and Furious films. And distinctly better than most of the Transformer films. 

I would have been mightily pissed off if I’d paid to watch it because at the end of the day it’s a crap film, but nowhere near Cats bad. I suspect the fact that it is a mega budget film tends to change one’s expectations, and to be fair it’s a monumental, mind boggling use of $200m.

As an aside, I have long come to consider Guardian reviews as so completely random and incomprehensible you can’t really take them seriously. The reviewer’s thoughts on Ryan Reynolds made me laugh. He has a right to dislike him or his acting, but he’s certainly not any more ‘himself’ than in anything else he’s been in.


----------



## Epona (Nov 15, 2021)

Not a new programme, but we've just watched The Lion's Share, a documentary charting the history and origins of "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" (originally "Mbube", by Solomon Linda) and investigating what, if any, proceeds from the various subsequent versions and releases of the song - including the version used in Disney's Lion King - ended up with the composer's family.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 15, 2021)

Epona said:


> Not a new programme, but we've just watched The Lion's Share, a documentary charting the history and origins of "The Lion Sleeps Tonight" (originally "Mbube", by Solomon Linda) and investigating what, if any, proceeds from the various subsequent versions and releases of the song - including the version used in Disney's Lion King - ended up with the composer's family.


Yeah it's good that.


----------



## MBV (Nov 15, 2021)

Finished You season 3. All pretty daft in the end but still enjoyable.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 15, 2021)

Watched more Inside Job. It's good, but it has an intensely bleak view of the world.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 15, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Started The Unlikely Murderer.
> 
> Fictional dramatization of how a man claiming to be a witness at the assassination of Swedish prime minister Olof Palme may have gotten away with murder.
> 
> If you like Scandi series you might enjoy this




The poor makeup / wigs and odd eyebrows were enough to detract from this for me. 

Watched it ... but only for the snow and seeing Stockholm. 

Sigh...


----------



## girasol (Nov 16, 2021)

7 Prisoners,
 “To provide a better life for his family in the country, 18-year-old Mateus accepts a job in a junkyard in São Paulo for his new boss, Luca. But when he and a few other boys become trapped in the dangerous world of human trafficking, Mateus will be forced to decide between working for the very man who imprisoned him or risk his and his family's future.”


----------



## Chz (Nov 17, 2021)

Finished off Midnight Mass. Have to agree with most of you - a great series up 'til the ending and then... wtf? I'd rather have watched a 5 minute slo-mo of Bev exploding in the sunlight. Would have left me a lot happier.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2021)

Sweet FA said:


> Reviews of Red Notice universally excoriating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather quite enjoyed it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2021)

Numbers said:


> I rather quite enjoyed it.


It was silly fluff and less objectionable than a lot of more serious stuff 👍


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2021)

Chz said:


> Finished off Midnight Mass. Have to agree with most of you - a great series up 'til the ending and then... wtf? I'd rather have watched a 5 minute slo-mo of Bev exploding in the sunlight. Would have left me a lot happier.


Bev really is perfectly odious isn’t she? A proper antagonist, and the most memorable character in the series for me


----------



## Mattym (Nov 17, 2021)

Chestnut man


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Chestnut man



What about it?


----------



## Mattym (Nov 17, 2021)

Supine said:


> What about it?


We liked it. Very tense & dark.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 18, 2021)

I was watching Star Trek: Discovery but all Star Trek Discovery series have been removed without notice.

Paramount have decided to only offer it on their own streaming service...which is only available in the USA.   Genius.

And this is why pirating shows is still a thing, willing to pay but not given the option.

Oh and they waited until the big Star Trek Convention in the UK finished yesterday before doing it.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2021)

I gave up months ago checking on Netflix for S11 of *Archer*, as it still wasn’t on ages after it’d come out in the US. So imagine my delight when I noticed today not only that S11 is now a available (when did that happen?) but S12 is coming on 1 December


----------



## bendeus (Nov 18, 2021)

Flicked on Arcane - an adult(ish) rated animation series blending steampunk, deep social inequality and tension, political machinations and magick and was immediately absolutely hooked.

The style, execution, voice acting and sheer beauty of the visuals are quite exceptional. E3 and 6 in particular blew me away for sheer adrenaline and pace. Genuinely could not rate highly enough.

E2A - apparently it's based on League of Legends, a computer game. Don't let that put you off, though. It's amazing.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 19, 2021)

T & P said:


> I gave up months ago checking on Netflix for S11 of *Archer*, as it still wasn’t on ages after it’d come out in the US. So imagine my delight when I noticed today not only that S11 is now a available (when did that happen?) but S12 is coming on 1 December


Thanks for the heads up on this one, I hadn't heard it was coming back. Watched the first episode of S11 now, and doesn't quite have the magic of the old ones, but still stands up.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this one, I hadn't heard it was coming back. Watched the first episode of S11 now, and doesn't quite have the magic of the old ones, but still stands up.


I for one thought it is much better than series 7-9 at least. Back to form and ‘reality’.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 19, 2021)

I’m watching Happy, which for the uninitiated is a gritty underworld thriller with a slightly occult undertone… and an imaginary unicorn donkey cartoon sidekick.  

It’s absolutely weird.  Like a fever dream. I’m not sure it’s any good, though I’m now on season two - but I’m really glad something so… utterly unlikely - got commissioned and then recommissioned.


----------



## T & P (Nov 19, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’m watching Happy, which for the uninitiated is a gritty underworld thriller with a slightly occult undertone… and an imaginary unicorn donkey cartoon sidekick.
> 
> It’s absolutely weird.  Like a fever dream. I’m not sure it’s any good, though I’m now on season two - but I’m really glad something so… utterly unlikely - got commissioned and then recommissioned.


Is that the one about the imaginary unicorn? Funny as fuck! Love it


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2021)

Been watching the first two episodes of  Gloria which is the first Portuguese series written for Netflix. Its a sharp thriller espionage story, you can get it in English but in my view its better with  English subs on it. For those wishing to give it a bash the setting won't be familiar to most. It's set in the 1960s under the Salazar regime in Portugal. Its focus is the American/Russian Cold War in which the Salazar regime hosted the American's radio monitoring and broadcast systems. The American controlled broadcast centre produces propaganda that is broadcast to Russia, the Russians with the assistance of the PCP (the Portuguese Communist Party) attempt to block and disrupt the Americans. The main character is the son of the secretary of state for the Salazar regime but he is in fact a double agent working in support of the PCP. 

The first episode is a bit of a slow burner carefully revealing the scene but it's worth bearing with . There are two things that might assist with the context, firstly there was a long war for independence in the African states controlled by Portugal, secondly, if the dialogue seems clipped and business like its because Portugal at that time was full of informers for PIDE , the Salazar's regimes secret police, (the state and many people were paranoid,  (you even had to get a license for a lighter in case it was used in arson attacks against the state). 

Anyway it might be me appreciating it as I live here but I think it's worth a watch.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’m watching Happy, which for the uninitiated is a gritty underworld thriller with a slightly occult undertone… and an imaginary unicorn donkey cartoon sidekick.
> 
> It’s absolutely weird.  Like a fever dream. I’m not sure it’s any good, though I’m now on season two - but I’m really glad something so… utterly unlikely - got commissioned and then recommissioned.


I absolutely loved this


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 20, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I absolutely loved this


I was really sad when they cancelled it. One of the best series based on a comic. They took the story and expanded it really well.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 20, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Inside Job.
> 
> Urbancels who came up through the Jazzz wars may dig this animated "adult" ("adult" as in "puerile fucking rubbish") cartoon series about conspiracy theories. Hapless lady scientist Reagan works for Cognito Inc, the evil corporation behind all the world's conspiracies. Just watched the third episode, which centres on Reagan's iffy relationship with her parents, her issues with physical intimacy, and the lizard people who secretly control the world. Yes, I know there's a certain trope this one evokes, and it remains to be seen whether they'll have the guts to deal with it, and deal with it in a way that does not give aid and comfort to the shirt-wearing enemy.
> 
> I LOL'd about three times in this one, which is rare for Netflix rubbish. What I'm saying is, you could do worse.



Err, I watched the other 'Inside Job' on Netflix - documentary on the 2008 financial crisis.  Somewhat limited appeal, but good selection of talking heads and economists from the time.. really highlights how it was an institutional and cultural phonemena... should appeal to anyone currently into Bitcoin!


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 20, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Been watching the first two episodes of  Gloria which is the first Portuguese series written for Netflix. Its a sharp thriller espionage story, you can get it in English but in my view its better with  English subs on it. For those wishing to give it a bash the setting won't be familiar to most. It's set in the 1960s under the Salazar regime in Portugal. Its focus is the American/Russian Cold War in which the Salazar regime hosted the American's radio monitoring and broadcast systems. The American controlled broadcast centre produces propaganda that is broadcast to Russia, the Russians with the assistance of the PCP (the Portuguese Communist Party) attempt to block and disrupt the Americans. The main character is the son of the secretary of state for the Salazar regime but he is in fact a double agent working in support of the PCP.
> 
> The first episode is a bit of a slow burner carefully revealing the scene but it's worth bearing with . There are two things that might assist with the context, firstly there was a long war for independence in the African states controlled by Portugal, secondly, if the dialogue seems clipped and business like its because Portugal at that time was full of informers for PIDE , the Salazar's regimes secret police, (the state and many people were paranoid,  (you even had to get a license for a lighter in case it was used in arson attacks against the state).
> 
> Anyway it might be me appreciating it as I live here but I think it's worth a watch.


Sounds like my sort of thing. . . thanks!


----------



## Numbers (Nov 20, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I absolutely loved this


We did too.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2021)

Well it seems to have got pretty mixed reviews (though certainly no consensus and  plenty of critics like it), but I thought the first episode of the brand new sci-fi series *Cowboy Bepop* was pretty decent and entertaining.

I have never watched the animated series it is based on, and cannot comment on how good an adaptation it is. But a promising opening episode for me.

Cowboy Bebop review – a slick and spirited slice of TV cyberpunk | Science fiction TV | The Guardian


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 20, 2021)

Watched the first ep of Gloría, as per the recommendation of The39thStep. Mrs. Wilson's boy has got it right, this is the real thing and the genuine article. In fact, it's so good, I'm surprised it's on Netflix.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 20, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop somehow looks expensive but also incredibly cheap at the same time. 
Acting and dialogue is mostly absolute horseshit. Crap writing/script in general. There is obviously some cool choreography and decent sets, but the something laking in the directing and cinematography that just makes it look cheap. 
To be fair I was no fan of the original anime either. 

I don't think am going get beyond episode one. 

The live action title sequence was nice though. . . .


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Cowboy Bebop somehow looks expensive but also incredibly cheap at the same time.
> Acting and dialogue is mostly absolute horseshit. Crap writing/script in general. There is obviously some cool choreography and decent sets, but the something laking in the directing and cinematography that just makes it look cheap.
> To be fair I was no fan of the original anime either.
> 
> ...


They certainly have had a decent production budget at their disposal- fairly decent and sleek sets, costumes and effects.

That doesn’t make a series good in itself of course, but it helps. On episode 3 and so far I don’t see it as any worse as some other space series of this kind of subgenre that are hugely popular.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 20, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Watched the first ep of Gloría, as per the recommendation of The39thStep. Mrs. Wilson's boy has got it right, this is the real thing and the genuine article. In fact, it's so good, I'm surprised it's on Netflix.


I was going to start this tonight but got sidetracked by a 2hr doc on the rise and fall of the Twin Towers. 

Looks right up my street though.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2021)

Oohh… this could be the next big South Korean thing… supernatural horror miniseries *Hellbound* has just dropped. 100% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes so far…









						Hellbound
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2021)

Did the second ep of Gloria tonight.

FAO The39thStep:



Spoiler: MAJOR MAJOR SPOILER FOR EPISODE 2 of GLORIA



I presume the stuff at the very end where the KGB boys and girl "take care of business" in bloody fashion is based on fact? "A revolution is not a tea party" as the Chairman taught us.



In general, how is the series being received in Portugal, especially by those who lived that bit of history?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Did the second ep of Gloria tonight.
> 
> FAO The39thStep:
> 
> ...


 
The second episode was good wasn't it.?

I live semi rural so it is  the younger people who tend to have Netflix  and as with a lot of young people anywhere events that happened so long ago don't have much resonance. I have chatted to a few more middle aged  about it who have seen it  and the general view was that it was good and true. The problem with the discussion about the regime/revolution  is that you often tend to get a consensus ( built up by the media and conservative parties who have been in government since the revolution more than the left have)  that says Salazar was bad and the Communists were equally bad. That the outcome of the revolution was democracy and that the left were terrorists etc etc . 

However, by complete chance I came across a media bloke who was down from Lisbon doing some freelance work interviewing and filming a family I know from Bolton for a Channel 4  follow up programme regarding people who've moved abroad to start a new life. Long story short we were just chatting and I mentioned that I had watched the first episode of Gloria. and had he  heard about it. Turns out that his mother and him are in the PCP , as was his grandfather. He said that one of his more interesting projects was that he was interviewing an old ex  PCP member in the hope of making a documentary about him. This fella was imprisoned and tortured by the regime and confided to the Lisbon kid about his involvement in shooting a PIDE officer. They had discussed the first episode of Gloria and the old boy had said that the PCP's own illegal radio broadcasts had at times called for bombings , arson attacks, and the assassination of those connected with the regime. The Lisbon bloke said that he wasn't sure that he'd put that in the documentary a) because of the tendency to portray the PCP and left as terrorists and secondly because the PCP necessarily insist on controlling their narrative and history despite attempts by the media and right wing parties to try and locate the PCPs internal documents for that period. 

The issue of informers whether paid by the state or unwilling/accidental was a real issue . My neighbour told me , when I asked once if there had been reprisals against them during the revolution shrugged and said if they could be identified then yes  'of course, this is life'. 

I'm not sure about the presence of Russian agents and to what degree they 'ran' the PCP. Key members  PCP leadership escaped from prison and went to France, Cunhal  the PCP leader and a couple of others   initially went to France then spent time in the USSR. Others stayed underground in Portugal involved in building strikes, protests and activities against the regime. Out of all the European Communist Parties they were the most closest and supportive of the USSR and were in favour of the tanks going in in Czechoslovakia. I know a few people in Left Bloc and a couple of CP members /associates but I haven't bumped into them for a while so when I do I'll try and start a conversation with them ( although the CP people don't speak English)


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks for that. About what I expected. There's a later Le Carre novel where an ex-KGB man says "yes, we killed people, and some of them were good people who didn't deserve to be killed. . . and some of them were dirty bastards we should have killed twenty times over."

What do they think of the stuff about the Angola war, and what would they say about the war now? Watching Endeavour (maybe like Gloria, a strange exercise in nostalgia) it's interesting that Thursday's son is off in Norn Iron and his mum can't understand why he's there, and what possible concern it could be of people in her part of UK. I'm not saying that "The Troubles" were just like Angola, but it's an interesting comparison, maybe?

Though after the 2008 crash there was stuff in the London media (well C4 news, anyway) about Angolan petrodollars being invested in Lisbon, with a strong "the servant becomes the master" vibe. . . Or maybe that was overstating the matter?

I'm just thinking aloud here. I do recall in one of the big art galleries in Lisbon, when I was there in 2019, there was an installation that involved somebody's home movies of her childhood as an army brat in early 70s Mozambique, and I kept thinking, well is the punchline going to be that her dad was KIA, or a Carnation guy, but in the end there was nothing like that, no politics at all. Which brings me back to the nostalgia thing.


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2021)

Watching Maid. Just as good second time  around.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2021)

Well reviews of Cowboy Bepop are decisively Marmite so don’t necessarily take my word for it, but I liked it and we were entertained by it.

I won’t make any in-depth pronouncements about its quality or faithfulness to the original animated series, but as space Western sci-fi series go, is perfectly watchable. As a matter of fact comparable in quality to more than one series of the sub genre that enjoy favourable status among fans.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> I won’t make any in-depth pronouncements about its quality or faithfulness to the original animated series,


I found it quite faithful . . So far at least it is just as boring.


----------



## Chz (Nov 23, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I found it quite faithful . . So far at least it is just as boring.


It is authentically style over substance, but I like it just the same.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 23, 2021)

Chz said:


> It is authentically style over substance, but I like it just the same.


I think both lacked a little in style too, apart from a couple of nice touches (and the title sequence which is good in both).


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 24, 2021)

I'm going back to Gloria soon, but last night I watched the Cowboy Bebop anime for the first time - not bad at all. Did they get 2000AD in Japan? Well, it could definitely have been a story from the pages of that comic (a periodical of note, to quote Daniel Day-Lewis in Gangs of New York).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 24, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> I'm going back to Gloria soon, but last night I watched the Cowboy Bebop anime for the first time - not bad at all. Did they get 2000AD in Japan? Well, it could definitely have been a story from the pages of that comic (a periodical of note, to quote Daniel Day-Lewis in Gangs of New York).


No they didn't have 2000ad in Japan. The Japanese people I have shown it to are not in the slightest bit interested. They don't like the art or stories.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No they didn't have 2000ad in Japan. The Japanese people I have shown it to are not in the slightest bit interested. They don't like the art or stories.


But! If this Cowboy Bebop thing had been in that periodical of note, it would definitely have been a hit with Toothy readers.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No they didn't have 2000ad in Japan. The Japanese people I have shown it to are not in the slightest bit interested. They don't like the art or stories.



Whereas the progs that have shown here have elicited interest. But it won't catch on, being a tiny British comic that doesn't have the money and marketing power of the likes of Marvel or DC. Nothing to do with stories or art, IMHO.

In the meantime, Gloria (3 eps in) is fascinating but so grim for the women characters.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

If it's available on Netflix UK, would highly recommend _Hell or High Water_. It's a heist movie set in Texas, starring Jeff Bridges as a ranger who's about to retire who is hoping to catch some bank robbers - Chris Pine and Ben Foster. It's like a modern take on the vanishing wild west, and vanishing lands and locals. Not at all what expected, in a good way. Without spoilers, you get to know who the real villains are by the end of the film.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 25, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> But! If this Cowboy Bebop thing had been in that periodical of note, it would definitely have been a hit with Toothy readers.


Totally. And the first episode was an almost frame for frame recreation of the original. I think it's amazing and I wasn't particularly obsessed with the anime.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Totally. And the first episode was an almost frame for frame recreation of the original. I think it's amazing and I wasn't particularly obsessed with the anime.


Ah to be as precise as a Thompson twin - I was watching the cartoon original. I'm not sure I'll bother with this live action remake. . .


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2021)

Apparently Hellbound has already beaten Squid Game as the most successful Netflix series launch ever. I am liking enough but one episode from the end I would still rate Squid Game a bit higher and more gripping. Interesting to see it doesn’t seem to be being talked about ‘on the street’ as much as Squid Game despite enjoying even bigger viewing figures.

Credit where it’s due though, very intriguing premise and one episode from the end I still don’t know where this is going…


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2021)

T & P said:


> Apparently Hellbound has already beaten Squid Game as the most successful Netflix series launch ever. I am liking enough but one episode from the end I would still rate Squid Game a bit higher and more gripping. Interesting to see it doesn’t seem to be being talked about ‘on the street’ as much as Squid Game despite enjoying even bigger viewing figures.
> 
> Credit where it’s due though, very intriguing premise and one episode from the end I still don’t know where this is going…



Have you seen Kingdom? Hear it's pretty good.


----------



## T & P (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Have you seen Kingdom? Hear it's pretty good.


No I haven’t yet…


----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2021)

I thought Hellbound was pretty good, but no way as good as Squid Game. 

Some of the episodes dragged a bit for me


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I just watched a double bill of Midsommar followed by Hereditary- both for the first time.  And…
> 
> Is [writer and director] Ari Aster ok?
> 
> ...


Do the men come out of it much better though ? They are victims and/or villains as much as the female characters. There are no hugely sympathetic characters in either film but they are well written and incredibly well acted. Both Toni Collette and Florence Pugh gave killer performances which, had they not been in horror films, would have won them awards.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 28, 2021)

I like the look of this weird Scandi Christmas Horror series Elves
I wish the had the mother of all weird Scandi Christmas Horror's Rare Exports


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 28, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I like the look of this weird Scandi Christmas Horror series Elves
> I wish the had the mother of all weird Scandi Christmas Horror's Rare Exports




Started Elves.

👍🙂


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2021)

Watched all in one sitting. Not super amazing but pretty good and watchable.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 30, 2021)

Someone gave _True Story_ a bit of a slagging on here but we thought it was quite an enjoyable romp. I guessed the twist pretty quicky and the ending could have been better but it's still good fun, and apart from the one hour first episode, each part is only about 30 minutes, so it's easily bingeable.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 30, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Someone gave _True Story_ a bit of a slagging on here but we thought it was quite an enjoyable romp. I guessed the twist pretty quicky and the ending could have been better but it's still good fun, and apart from the one hour first episode, each part is only about 30 minutes, so it's easily bingeable.


The “twist” was laughably obvious from the moment he woke up.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 30, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> The “twist” was laughably obvious from the moment he woke up.



Was it? 

I was pretty pleased with myself for getting it right.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2021)

I have an odd fascination with watching stuff about mountaineering (odd because I cannot go up Glastonbury Tor without laying down and clutching the ground in case I fall off...) and I enjoyed the new film length documentary, *14 Peaks*.

It isn't going to be everyones' cup of tea, but it's about Nirmal Purja, a Nepalese mountaineer who decided he was going to climb all 14 mountains that are over 8,000m in 7 months - clearly slightly bonkers, but good watching.  Segments about each climb were separated by biographical insights into his life, his parents, his culture, his insights into the mountaineering "business" etc.

I found it very interesting.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 30, 2021)

I have watched 2 episodes of Squid Game and I don't think it is terrible or anything but I am not exactly rushing back for more  
I knew this would happen. 
I left it too long to watch it with everyone hyping it up, it was always going to be disappointing


----------



## Supine (Nov 30, 2021)

Nirmal - The usain bolt of 8000m 

Really enjoyed 14 Peaks. Amazing mission.


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I have watched 2 episodes of Squid Game and I don't think it is terrible or anything but I am not exactly rushing back for more
> I knew this would happen.
> I left it too long to watch it with everyone hyping it up, it was always going to be disappointing


I thought it took a dip with episode 2 and then gets good again by the 3rd episode.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2021)

Finished Hellbound. It’s certainly decent but nowhere as gripping as Squid Game, so I am a bit puzzled by its even greater viewing figures.

I was a bit peeved off that none of the fundamental mysteries of the premise were answered in the finale, which felt a bit Lost-esque. Points awarded for a fairly original storyline though.


----------



## girasol (Nov 30, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> I’m watching Happy, which for the uninitiated is a gritty underworld thriller with a slightly occult undertone… and an imaginary unicorn donkey cartoon sidekick.
> 
> It’s absolutely weird.  Like a fever dream. I’m not sure it’s any good, though I’m now on season two - but I’m really glad something so… utterly unlikely - got commissioned and then recommissioned.


I liked the first season but never had any desire to watch the second...


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2021)

girasol said:


> I liked the first season but never had any desire to watch the second...


S2 might perhaps feel like case of diminishing returns, but if you enjoyed the first one I reckon you’ll reasonably like the second, or not hate it at least.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 1, 2021)

Neatly finished the excellent Gloria but as mentioned before, the treatment of women in it is grim.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Finished Hellbound. It’s certainly decent but nowhere as gripping as Squid Game, so I am a bit puzzled by its even greater viewing figures.
> 
> I was a bit peeved off that none of the fundamental mysteries of the premise were answered in the finale, which felt a bit Lost-esque. Points awarded for a fairly original storyline though.




Not finished it yet but I agree with you. Squid Game is better. However I will persevere. 

The cgi is also just not as good as it could be.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 1, 2021)

Alice in Borderlands was better than Squid Game if you like weird murder games, I'm frustrated at having to wait until December 22 for the next series.

Will have to give hellbound a look


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 1, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I have watched 2 episodes of Squid Game and I don't think it is terrible or anything but I am not exactly rushing back for more
> I knew this would happen.
> I left it too long to watch it with everyone hyping it up, it was always going to be disappointing



Yeah. I watched the first ep and couldn't be bothered to watch any more


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Not finished it yet but I agree with you. Squid Game is better. However I will persevere.
> 
> The cgi is also just not as good as it could be.


Disappointing to hear before I have even started. Squid Game really wasn't all that. Nice acting, looked good, interesting premise, but ultimately not satisfyingly honed into a proper solid story/script.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 1, 2021)

Major spoilers for episode five of Gloria:



Spoiler: MAJOR MAJOR SPOILER FOR EPISODE 5 of GLORIA



It's still good, and I'm going to stick with it to the end, but I am now firmly of the opinion that we're meant to be sympathising with the can-do American couple who run the radio station and its entourage of CIA spooks. They're contrasted too brazenly with the Salazar old guard who run Portugal. I'm not convinced by either the historical accuracy of this, or of its political implications. As for episode five's Russian defector, the fact that he six long feet of purest sleaze was obviously meant (in the end) to set you up with being OK that he was killed. TUNE IN NEXT WEEK.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2021)

New (and I believe final) season of Lost in Space has just dropped.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Major spoilers for episode five of Gloria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't say I'm an expert but I have some interest in living here. The series is based on a book I have never read. However the historical context, or one of them, is the USA foreign policy (under Kennedy) of change in Africa v the Salazars regime's insistence that the Portuguese African empire is not negotiable which also overlaps with the Salazars regimes membership of Nato and its use to the Americans particularly the bases in the Azores.

There are a range of views as to how smart the Salazar regime was in its international policies of playing the field to support its 'neutral' position ie Portugal first,  in WW2 and the post war years . On one hand the regime at home had an iron fist but its economic model was based on repression both in Portugal and in the colonies especially Africa, for which it depended significantly for income. Hence the importance of the military intervention . 

The Kennedy administration had come to office in part due to millions of African/American votes .Its foreign policy had a veneer of Africa for Africans and elsewhere 'liberation' (they even supported the Indian reclamation of Goa from the Portuguese). However, they were soft tactically on the English empire and to some extent the French empire issues . I suppose some of the tension between what could be portrayed as the GDP rich  'modern' Americans and the GDP poor  'old fashioned' Portuguese is how the global interests of each country can or cannot be traded. 

Anyway, I'm up to the same episode as you and hope to complete by end of weekend.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Major spoilers for episode five of Gloria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: also spoilers 



Tbf, there's a fair amount of sleazy characters in it... the doc, Ramiro, Fernando, and Joao to name a few


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> New (and I believe final) season of Lost in Space has just dropped.


I watched a few of the first episode and I thought it was alright. Something obviously stopped me from bothering to carry on though. Maybe the episodes were in chunks that were too long to be bitesize and not meaty enough. I don't know. It's not terrible though. I have sat though much much worse.


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched a few of the first episode and I thought it was alright. Something obviously stopped me from bothering to carry on though. Maybe the episodes were in chunks that were too long to be bitesize and not meaty enough. I don't know. It's not terrible though. I have sat though much much worse.


I switched over to Dark Matter on Prime to scratch the SciFi itch. It may have had half the budget, but it's a lot more entertaining.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2021)

Chz said:


> I switched over to Dark Matter on Prime to scratch the SciFi itch. It may have had half the budget, but it's a lot more entertaining.


I don't think I have seen that. . . or checked it out even.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2021)

*The Cleanse*. A 2016 offbeat fantasy/ sci-fi/comedy-drama film I’d never heard about that’s new to Netflix.

Weird but in a very good watchable way, a bit like a Wes Anderson film (script-wise not visually). Original story and an a good cast as well.

A distinct split in opinions between audiences and the critics, with the former hating it and the latter loving it, or nearly enough. The critics got it right here imo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 3, 2021)

Sounds like one for the list.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm enjoying Gloria a lot - probably my second favourite netflix show after Green Frontier so far - but if I have a concern about where the politics is going it's that it feels more like 'everyone is equally bad', which has some truth to it in this context, but if done with a liberal lens can end up very de-politicising.

My other issue is that I end up skipping through the scenes of violence against women (and there are a lot) because I'm a wuss and don't want to watch it. I'm sure Portugal at the time was an incredibly patriarchal society and particularly bad for women in the country or small towns, but sometimes it seems to lay it on a bit thick.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 3, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm enjoying Gloria a lot - probably my second favourite netflix show after Green Frontier so far - but if I have a concern about where the politics is going it's that it feels more like 'everyone is equally bad', which has some truth to it in this context, but if done with a liberal lens can end up very de-politicising.
> 
> My other issue is that I end up skipping through the scenes of violence against women (and there are a lot) because I'm a wuss and don't want to watch it. I'm sure Portugal at the time was an incredibly patriarchal society and particularly bad for women in the country or small towns, but sometimes it seems to lay it on a bit thick.


Think its fair to say that Portugal still has a problem with sexism, gender roles  and domestic violence. Yes the theme everyone is equally bad is a broad   post revolution consensus . There was an attempt by some to rewrite the date of the revolution from 1974 to 1975 when the far left attempted coup was defeated and the decision to all elections was announced.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 5, 2021)

Once upon a time in Hollywood. 

I hadn't seen this Tarantino before. Brad Pitt and Leonardo do Caprio are losing the Hollywood dream in this mash of true events and fiction. 

It works quite well


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 5, 2021)

Watched the Power of the Dog this afternoon. It's in a lot of the top 50 film lists this year and I'd not heard about it. I was sceptical about Cumberbach as a cowboy but it's a really good film. Lots going on to keep you guessing and the characters really build up gradually. I'll probably watch it again.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2021)

Late to it, but got round to watching Glow, which is better than I’d expected (though not Earth-shattering) and gets better as it goes on. Most interesting are the bits that comment on what makes successful tv - from the viewer’s 21st century benefit of hindsight.


----------



## BernardM (Dec 6, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Once upon a time in Hollywood.
> 
> I hadn't seen this Tarantino before. Brad Pitt and Leonardo do Caprio are losing the Hollywood dream in this mash of true events and fiction.
> 
> It works quite well


In my opinion Tarantino has fallen off a bit in recent years, but I've heard consistently good things about this one. Maybe I should get around to it.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 6, 2021)

BernardM said:


> In my opinion Tarantino has fallen off a bit in recent years, but I've heard consistently good things about this one. Maybe I should get around to it.



It's not as good as Inglourious Basterds but in the same direction


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 6, 2021)

So Gloria fell down a bit on the last episode unfortunately. The way things ended seemed to abandon the character arcs that had been established so it didn't make for a satisfying end. A bit of a shame but I'd still recommend it.


----------



## Peter Painter (Dec 6, 2021)

I watched 'Lost in Vagueness', a documentary about Roy Gurvitz and Lost Vagueness.

It's quite good and I'm glad it was made. This and 'I am a Mutoid' (which is available on the iPlayer) both document the creativity of new traveller subculture and the influence this has had upon not only Glastonbury festival but in some ways wider society as well.

Worth checking out, especially if you remember Lost Vagueness, but even if you don't.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 6, 2021)

BernardM said:


> In my opinion Tarantino has fallen off a bit in recent years, but I've heard consistently good things about this one. Maybe I should get around to it.


I really liked it. Music, acting, story; the lot. I've seen it a couple of times and enjoyed it even more second time round.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 6, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Late to it, but got round to watching Glow, which is better than I’d expected (though not Earth-shattering) and gets better as it goes on. Most interesting are the bits that comment on what makes successful tv - from the viewer’s 21st century benefit of hindsight.


I came a bit late to it too. Quite liked it. Sadly covid put an end to the final series.


----------



## Epona (Dec 7, 2021)

Just spotted that a new *Bordertown* film is out:

Bordertown: Mural Murders!!  Shame it isn't a series mind you.

Just about to settle in to watch it


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 8, 2021)

Speaking of borders, we're thoroughly engrossed in Alice in Borderland. It's been compared to Squid Game, but it's a different show altogether. At least, so far. Faster paced and a dark comic book feel to it.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 8, 2021)

Epona said:


> Just spotted that a new *Bordertown* film is out:
> 
> Bordertown: Mural Murders!!  Shame it isn't a series mind you.
> 
> Just about to settle in to watch it



Thanks for the heads up.
I loved the series.
This is looking very promising.
10 mins in.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 8, 2021)

Just finished Maid. Probably a bit late to the table. Cannot recommend highly enough. It was a hard but powerful watch.
Up with the BBCs Michaela Coles I Will Destroy You.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 8, 2021)

Spymaster and all Scandi murder mystery lovers..
Bordertown the film as recommended by Epona is well worth a watch.
Just a pity its not a new series


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Speaking of borders, we're thoroughly engrossed in Alice in Borderland.





krtek a houby said:


> a dark comic book feel to it.


Unsurprisingly it is based on a previous manga and OVA. 
Very much has that weird Japanese 'directly adapted' look to pretty all TV shows that started as a manga series. 
Totally odd end that tries to beg for a new series commission while simultaneously wrap things up a pace 20 times that of the rest of the series.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Unsurprisingly it is based on a previous manga and OVA.
> Very much has that weird Japanese 'directly adapted' look to pretty all TV shows that started as a manga series.
> Totally odd end that tries to beg for a new series commission while simultaneously wrap things up a pace 20 times that of the rest of the series.



Only halfway through and very much edge of seat stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Only halfway through and very much edge of seat stuff.


I did like the initial unexpected deaths that laid the egg of thought that anyone was expendable. . . . apart from perhaps Arisu. . . . but who knows, Blakes 7 carried on without Blake.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did like the initial unexpected deaths that laid the egg of thought that anyone was expendable. . . . apart from perhaps Arisu. . . . but who knows, Blakes 7 carried on without Blake.


Aaaaaargh


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 8, 2021)

Spoilers, please!!!!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Spoilers, please!!!!


You said you were half way through. No spoilers in my post.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You said you were half way through. No spoilers in my post.



Yes but some of us don't want detail as we are only starting. 🙂


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You said you were half way through. No spoilers in my post.


I think it's _Blake's Seven_ you've sabotaged 🤣


----------



## Duncan2 (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah Once Upon a Time in Hollywood.For some reason(don't recall being pissed) the fight with Bruce Lee cracked me up and for a week after watching the film cracked me up all over again every time i remembered it😊


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 8, 2021)

Duncan2 said:


> Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


Yeah, very funny film, enjoyed it a lot


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 8, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think it's _Blake's Seven_ you've sabotaged 🤣


Or did I ? I said it continued without Blake. . . . not that they later found him working with the Federation and shot him.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 8, 2021)

Anyone watched Villain with Craig Fairbrass - one of those ‘gangsta’ movies but Jeez does it have some mad scenes in it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Anyone watched Villain with Craig Fairbrass - one of those ‘gangsta’ movies but Jeez does it have some mad scenes in it.


It's definitely one I recommend - not groundbreaking but a cut above most hoolie/Brit gangster/geezah flicks, sort of occupying the level just shy of 'great' thanks to a fairly decent script, economical direction, and strong performances that utilise the performers' strengths but then stretches them beyond their normal comfort zone.


----------



## Mattym (Dec 8, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the Power of the Dog this afternoon. It's in a lot of the top 50 film lists this year and I'd not heard about it. I was sceptical about Cumberbach as a cowboy but it's a really good film. Lots going on to keep you guessing and the characters really build up gradually. I'll probably watch it again.


That was one of the last books/novels my dad bought me and really not the sort of thing that I would ordinarily like, but it was absolutely gripping. I read it in one go. Loved it.
Will give the screen version a go.








						The Power of the Dog
					

First published in 1967, Thomas Savage's western novel about two brothers now includes an afterword by Annie Proulx.  Phil and George are...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm quite enjoying Snabba Cash at the moment. There's nothing new in it but it's entertaining enough if you like feuding Swedish drug gangs


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 13, 2021)

The Ponds 

Documentary on Hampstead heath swimmers 

Quite life affirming and warm, unlike the water


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 14, 2021)

Finally finished watching Lost In Space, which I'd definitely recommend to anyone that enjoys family-friendly sci-fi - only 3 seasons, great effects, undemanding fun when you've had enough of Star Trek.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2021)

Decided to give the live action Cowboy Bebop another stab. Watching now. What is really perplexing is just why it looks so cheap. It's so obviously not cheap, but somehow it looks one of those fan made shorts. Is it the lighting? Are the shots framed badly (I don't think so). At some points I think it's the lack of depth of field, but then I see a shot that clearly has plenty and it still looks like cheap shit.
Could it all be fixed with a good grade? I remember watching an early cut of a Macaulay Culkin, film and it looked like it was filmed on DV by school kids and am dram actors. A grade and proper sound mix later and it looked just like any other real theatrical release.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Decided to give the live action Cowboy Bebop another stab. Watching now. What is really perplexing is just why it looks so cheap. It's so obviously not cheap, but somehow it looks one of those fan made shorts. Is it the lighting? Are the shots framed badly (I don't think so). At some points I think it's the lack of depth of field, but then I see a shot that clearly has plenty and it still looks like cheap shit.
> Could it all be fixed with a good grade? I remember watching an early cut of a Macaulay Culkin, film and it looked like it was filmed on DV by school kids and am dram actors. A grade and proper sound mix later and it looked just like any other real theatrical release.


Proper colour grading is the most dramatic de-amateur effect, imu.


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2021)

I came across this from Cowboy Bebop, apparently it's the ending of the season which introduces a fan favourite character and I'm not surprised this got cancelled. 



Spoiler


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2021)

Holy shit. That is embarrassing.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Decided to give the live action Cowboy Bebop another stab. Watching now. What is really perplexing is just why it looks so cheap. It's so obviously not cheap, but somehow it looks one of those fan made shorts. Is it the lighting? Are the shots framed badly (I don't think so). At some points I think it's the lack of depth of field, but then I see a shot that clearly has plenty and it still looks like cheap shit.
> Could it all be fixed with a good grade? I remember watching an early cut of a Macaulay Culkin, film and it looked like it was filmed on DV by school kids and am dram actors. A grade and proper sound mix later and it looked just like any other real theatrical release.


I think the colouring is deliberately a bit odd. It's meant to have a slightly unreal air, as a way of signalling the comic-bookness of it (I think it isn't from a book but the original anime style is clearly derived from that genre). It's fair enough if you don't like it but I thought it worked fine. To me there would be no point in trying for realism in a series like this - it's obviously silliness that can't be taken too seriously.


----------



## Chz (Dec 15, 2021)

I enjoyed it. It's not as great as the source material was _at the time (_I re-watched it last year - it holds up but is nowhere near as good as I thought it was), but I can't blame it too much for sticking to source even when time has marched on. I'd have enjoyed more of it, just to see where they go since they've basically hit the end of the anime. But if it cost a fortune to make, I guess "yeah, it's okay" is not the response they were looking for.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 15, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I think the colouring is deliberately a bit odd. It's meant to have a slightly unreal air, as a way of signalling the comic-bookness of it (I think it isn't from a book but the original anime style is clearly derived from that genre). It's fair enough if you don't like it but I thought it worked fine. To me there would be no point in trying for realism in a series like this - it's obviously silliness that can't be taken too seriously.


It's mot about realisum, I don't care about that. It just looks really cheap and amateur, which is odd because it clearly isn't.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2021)

Tokyo Godfathers is a great Christmas film


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2021)

Some thoughts on Gloria 



Spoiler: SPOILER



Its a good spy/espionage thriller and the historical context and the setting is refreshing. However, its is a spy/espionage thriller and not an appraisal of the regime, its tactical supporters ie the USA or the opposition. It's more cold war than civil war. The main protagonists, therefore, act only in relation to each other. There are no scenes for example of mass opposition to the regime, the African war's main connection is Joao's radicalisation and recruitment to the PCP  and the conscription of the boys which leaves his girlfriend to be recruited by Joao. The PCP underground operates only in connexion with the USSR but none of the issues internally against the regime. Its a pity because unlike Cold War thrillers in say East Germany or Russia or the USA there was in Portugal a visible opposition to the regime through working class activity. I'm not sure that this was intentionally politically I think its more to do with the confines of orthodoxy that  Cold War thriller operates within. However, I doubt very much that Netflix or any other film company would make a project that would show the PCP in a favourable light even though they were like it or lump a hugely influential force in the fight against the regime. with a large influence in the military and played a key role in the revolution.  Having said that it's an excellent and gripping series. I haven't read the book so I don't know if it ends where the series ends and if a second series is possible. Hope it is though.


----------



## T & P (Dec 17, 2021)

I know I’ve watched the first two seasons of Titans but can’t remember much of them. They weren’t terrible, but still pretty mundane.

Season 3, just out on Netflix, has been markedly better. Only a third of the way in, but so far much more grown up, darker, grittier and gripping. Even brutal in a couple of places, for a superhero genre series at least.

Anyway, recommended to anyone interested in the DC universe









						Titans
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 17, 2021)

And in other Netflix news, S12 of Archer and S2 of The Witcher have just dropped


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 17, 2021)

Music Doc 'Basically Johnny Moped' is now on Netflix. It,s a great documentary and really well  made. 

Features Captain Sensible, Shane McGowan, Chrissie Hynde etc etc . . . . and not forgetting Croydon!!


----------



## Supine (Dec 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> And in other Netflix news, S12 of Archer and S2 of The Witcher have just dropped



Looking forward to Witcher. Some was filmed in the Lake District apparently.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 18, 2021)

Epona said:


> I have an odd fascination with watching stuff about mountaineering (odd because I cannot go up Glastonbury Tor without laying down and clutching the ground in case I fall off...) and I enjoyed the new film length documentary, *14 Peaks*.
> 
> It isn't going to be everyones' cup of tea, but it's about Nirmal Purja, a Nepalese mountaineer who decided he was going to climb all 14 mountains that are over 8,000m in 7 months - clearly slightly bonkers, but good watching.  Segments about each climb were separated by biographical insights into his life, his parents, his culture, his insights into the mountaineering "business" etc.
> 
> I found it very interesting.



I'd recommend 'The Last Mountain' on iPlayer.. if you haven't seen it.. about Alison Hargreaves and Tom Ballard.. slow burner but worth sticking with.. great scenery as well.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 18, 2021)

I gave up on the witcher for being a bit too macho first time round, might give it another go now I'm trapped in with covid. I know it's old now but I tried The OA yesterday. It had potential but like many netflix series seems to take a story that would work well in a single film and drag it out for too long, trying to string you along with _lots of questions_ that you're meant to want the answer to. I just find the approach tiresome.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 18, 2021)

Power of the Dog 

Really good, even for people who don't like dogs


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 18, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Power of the Dog
> 
> Really good, even for people who don't like dogs


Agree. Really liked this. Stuck with me for a few days after; complex yet simple.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I gave up on the witcher for being a bit too macho first time round, might give it another go now I'm trapped in with covid. I know it's old now but I tried The OA yesterday. It had potential but like many netflix series seems to take a story that would work well in a single film and drag it out for too long, trying to string you along with _lots of questions_ that you're meant to want the answer to. I just find the approach tiresome.



OA was best show we watched in aeons. It's strange, disturbing, magical and genuinely feels different. Quite an audacious show.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2021)

Quite liked Tokyo Godfathers last night.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 19, 2021)

Finished Power of the Dog.
Question for those who have seen it.



Spoiler



The boy kills Phil...
Last scene is interesting. He's back in his canvas pumps. No boots anymore and he puts the rope Phil made out of the way under the bed wearing gloves..cos its got anthrax on it... and looks out to see Rose and George happily hugging. He walks away from the window like someone who has achieved a goal. One less "obstacle" for him to remove.. complex story but in my mind the boy knew that contaminated hide would be dangerous and knew Phil's hand was cut. Phil despite his outward gruff nasty persona was a bit in awe of the boy because the boy saw who he was. Let his guard down. 
Great film. Watching a second time...worth it.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 19, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Finished Power of the Dog.
> Question for those who have seen it.
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I've watched it twice and would agree. Kermode said something in his review about checking the ending with someone and I imagine thought the same.



Spoiler



First time I watched it, when Peter said he'd found his father's body I thought he may have killed him.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 19, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Yea, I've watched it twice and would agree. Kermode said something in his review about checking the ending with someone and I imagine thought the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep I thought the same. 
And I also think 



Spoiler



he has kept the rope for a purpose...maybe to kill someone else who might atep out of line


----------



## Epona (Dec 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> OA was best show we watched in aeons. It's strange, disturbing, magical and genuinely feels different. Quite an audacious show.



I agree with this, it was nicely complex and layered and presented a very unique take on mystical/dimensional stuff - it's become a bit of a cult classic for a very good reason because of that - such a shame it ended prematurely, I think a 6 season run was the original plan.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m seeking a different kind of Netflix recommendation

I’m on the Netflix “standard“ plan, which is HD quality, 2 devices simultaneously. My TV is 4k and I just bought a 4k appleTV box, so I wondered if it’s worth upgrading to Netflix premium, which will give me 4K HDR streaming and up to 4 devices.

The step from £9.99 to £13.99 is stopping me. £4 a month doesn’t sound much I suppose but it will add up and I guess the main thing is, will my eyes actually notice the difference?

Has anyone upgraded to 4k Netflix and found it worthwhile?  On the one hand it seems a shame to have 4k capable hardware and to limit it by only having HD streaming, but £4 a month can be put to other uses.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’m seeking a different kind of Netflix recommendation
> 
> I’m on the Netflix “standard“ plan, which is HD quality, 2 devices simultaneously. My TV is 4k and I just bought a 4k appleTV box, so I wondered if it’s worth upgrading to Netflix premium, which will give me 4K HDR streaming and up to 4 devices.
> 
> ...


You can always try it for a month and then return to your previous subscription if you think it's not worth it. Results will vary depending on screen size.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 24, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’m seeking a different kind of Netflix recommendation
> 
> I’m on the Netflix “standard“ plan, which is HD quality, 2 devices simultaneously. My TV is 4k and I just bought a 4k appleTV box, so I wondered if it’s worth upgrading to Netflix premium, which will give me 4K HDR streaming and up to 4 devices.
> 
> ...




I upgraded. For a couple of months last year when 4 devices were using Netflix separately. 

Reverted to the basic plan. As really only 2 people at one time were using it. 
Not sure about the telly situation. 

But you can try for a month and re ert back. 
Some months I end my contract and restart when something I want to watch comes along.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’m seeking a different kind of Netflix recommendation
> 
> I’m on the Netflix “standard“ plan, which is HD quality, 2 devices simultaneously. My TV is 4k and I just bought a 4k appleTV box, so I wondered if it’s worth upgrading to Netflix premium, which will give me 4K HDR streaming and up to 4 devices.
> 
> ...


Can't say much about 4k but I upgraded from the £7 SD plan to the £10 and couldn't really tell the difference on a 47 inch screen, and certainly not on laptops etc. Is there really enough 4k on neflix to make it worthwhile?


----------



## magneze (Dec 24, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’m seeking a different kind of Netflix recommendation
> 
> I’m on the Netflix “standard“ plan, which is HD quality, 2 devices simultaneously. My TV is 4k and I just bought a 4k appleTV box, so I wondered if it’s worth upgrading to Netflix premium, which will give me 4K HDR streaming and up to 4 devices.
> 
> ...


IMHO it's not worth it for 4k alone.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Can't say much about 4k but I upgraded from the £7 SD plan to the £10 and couldn't really tell the difference on a 47 inch screen, and certainly not on laptops etc. Is there really enough 4k on neflix to make it worthwhile?


The difference between SD and HD even on a 47 inch screen should be noticeable, it is to me. The difference between HD and 4k/UHD is more marginal, it's not just definition, there is a wider colour gamut, which means a wider and subtler range of colours. It's probably worth it for a large and high end telly. That said, I haven't bothered with 4k/UHD so far as I can't afford to upgrade everything and I'm still quite happy with 1080p.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 24, 2021)

It's been mentioned a few times on the thread already, but for anyone who missed it and might be interested. You can slash your netflix bill if you have a VPN and set your location to Turkey when you sign up. My monthly bill was £2.31 this month for standard HD package. Premium package would cost around £3 a month. I've had netflix for over 2 years with no problems.

You don't need to keep the VPN on to watch, just to sign up.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 24, 2021)

og ogilby said:


> It's been mentioned a few times on the thread already, but for anyone who missed it and might be interested. You can slash your netflix bill if you have a VPN and set your location to Turkey when you sign up. My monthly bill was £2.31 this month for standard HD package. Premium package would cost around £3 a month. I've had netflix for over 2 years with no problems.
> 
> You don't need to keep the VPN on to watch, just to sign up.


Wow.… that’s a huge difference!  I might have to try that if it allows you to carry on watching without needing the VPN active.  And the Netflix catalogue you can access is the full one for the country you’re watching from?

I guess I can test it works by creating a new account and only cancel my existing if it goes ok.


----------



## Chz (Dec 24, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I’m seeking a different kind of Netflix recommendation
> 
> I’m on the Netflix “standard“ plan, which is HD quality, 2 devices simultaneously. My TV is 4k and I just bought a 4k appleTV box, so I wondered if it’s worth upgrading to Netflix premium, which will give me 4K HDR streaming and up to 4 devices.
> 
> ...


I broke down and bought a hyper-expensive OLED telly, and I'm still not going to bother uprating the Netflix account. You have to remember, not everything is even available in 4k and a lot of 4k content has questionable HDR settings. They're still working out the bugs with HDR as they go along, to be honest - some things end up dark as mud. It's atrocious on all Prime content for some reason.
Even for HDR, if it's a cheaper telly then it's going to "fake" it. 

That said, I'm tempted to do the VPN trick and enable it that way.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 24, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Wow.… that’s a huge difference!  I might have to try that if it allows you to carry on watching without needing the VPN active.  And the Netflix catalogue you can access is the full one for the country you’re watching from?


I'm 100% sure you can watch without having the VPN on. In fact, I don't think you can watch netflix with a VPN? I'm also almost certain I get the UK catalogue, I've never experienced not being able to watch anything recommended on this thread by UK based posters.

Might even be worth doing a bit of research to see if there's a better option than Turkey. It was the best option when I signed up but other countries might be cheaper now due to currency fluctuations.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 24, 2021)

Wherever you signed up for Netflix doesn't matter.  What you can watch depends on which actual country you are in.  So if you switch on a VPN to sign up to Netflix in Turkey and then turn it off you will get the UK catalogue.  If you travel you will get the catalogue for whatever country you are in.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 24, 2021)

Thread about how to swap to Turkish.






						The (Hopefully) Definitive Guide to Netflix Premium Access via VPN | hotukdeals
					






					www.hotukdeals.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> The difference between SD and HD even on a 47 inch screen should be noticeable, it is to me. The difference between HD and 4k/UHD is more marginal, it's not just definition, there is a wider colour gamut, which means a wider and subtler range of colours. It's probably worth it for a large and high end telly. That said, I haven't bothered with 4k/UHD so far as I can't afford to upgrade everything and I'm still quite happy with 1080p.


Maybe I should have said I couldn't tell the difference enough to be bothered by it for watching a standard TV in my front room. 
My day job is a TV editor, it might be a bit embarrassing if I said I couldn't tell the difference. That said, I rarely do on-line edits, and now that we do have 4k actually being offline is a thing again.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 26, 2021)

Don’t Look Up.  

Stellar cast.  I really enjoyed it. It’s had some stinking reviews, but I thought it was witty and well acted.  Visually a little gimmicky- like McKay’s previous film Vice - and some easy targets (Streep’s female Trump-style POTUS is glorious) -this is broad-strokes satire… but there are some witty lines and clever turns.  And the editing in the first Oval Office scene is exceptionally clever in conveying multiple conflicting characters’ inner thoughts.


----------



## Epona (Dec 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Don’t Look Up.
> 
> Stellar cast.  I really enjoyed it. It’s had some stinking reviews, but I thought it was witty and well acted.  Visually a little gimmicky- like McKay’s previous film Vice - and some easy targets (Streep’s female Trump-style POTUS is glorious) -this is broad-strokes satire… but there are some witty lines and clever turns.  And the editing in the first Oval Office scene is exceptionally clever in conveying multiple conflicting characters’ inner thoughts.



It really does have everyone in it, doesn't it?

I fucking loved it.  Nice to see a witty/cynical/satirical take on this sort of disaster scenario and I thought it was done well.  Don't expect any subtlety here, but IMO it just worked for me and is what was needed at the end of yet another difficult year.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2021)

og ogilby said:


> Thread about how to swap to Turkish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you need to cancel your existing account if it’s in use, wait til the end of your billing cycle, then sign up again through Turkey? Sounds like a bit of a ball-ache to save about 7 quid a month.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Don’t Look Up.
> 
> Stellar cast.  I really enjoyed it. It’s had some stinking reviews, but I thought it was witty and well acted.  Visually a little gimmicky- like McKay’s previous film Vice - and some easy targets (Streep’s female Trump-style POTUS is glorious) -this is broad-strokes satire… but there are some witty lines and clever turns.  And the editing in the first Oval Office scene is exceptionally clever in conveying multiple conflicting characters’ inner thoughts.


Seen the trailers and was in two minds. I’ll give it a go today.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 26, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> So you need to cancel your existing account if it’s in use, wait til the end of your billing cycle, then sign up again through Turkey? Sounds like a bit of a ball-ache to save about 7 quid a month.


It is a bit of a ball-ache, but it depends how much you want to save money. Did you read the thread I linked to? One member posted this.



> To get premium but only pay about half.
> first month pay premium then part through the month switch to basic.
> You will then continue with premium until the end of month ( billing cycle)
> On the day your payment leaves your account (paid basic price) go onto your account and upgrade to premium. you will be upgraded immediately to premium but will have only paid for basic. The at the end of the month you will get charged for premium. Then drop to basic again.
> ...



When I joined netflix a couple of years back I used the hack from the beginning, so it looks like netflix have tried to stop people doing it, but it does look like it's still doable with a bit of faff.


----------



## magneze (Dec 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Don’t Look Up.
> 
> Stellar cast.  I really enjoyed it. It’s had some stinking reviews, but I thought it was witty and well acted.  Visually a little gimmicky- like McKay’s previous film Vice - and some easy targets (Streep’s female Trump-style POTUS is glorious) -this is broad-strokes satire… but there are some witty lines and clever turns.  And the editing in the first Oval Office scene is exceptionally clever in conveying multiple conflicting characters’ inner thoughts.


I enjoyed it. Not the best film in the world but a good couple of hours entertainment.


----------



## Reno (Dec 26, 2021)

og ogilby said:


> It is a bit of a ball-ache, but it depends how much you want to save money. Did you read the thread I linked to? One member posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> When I joined netflix a couple of years back I used the hack from the beginning, so it looks like netflix have tried to stop people doing it, but it does look like it's still doable with a bit of faff.



I'm on a friend's Netflix account, there are 5 of us sharing it being "a family". Might be an easier way to save money.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 26, 2021)

Watched Don't Look Up yesterday and really enjoyed it, subtle as a brick but hit the right notes.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 26, 2021)

Don’t Look Up is like being repeatedly beaten with the world’s biggest “unsubtle satire” hammer, just in case you’re in any danger of not getting it. It’s not even funny.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 26, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing Don't Look Up.

Currently watching Maid. Grim but gripping.


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2021)

Don't Look Up!

Frankly, it's not the film we want but it's the film we deserve.

All Leonardo does as far as his acting is concerned is drop the 'o' from the end of his name. 

Jennifer Lawrence is excellent.

It's not subtle. It's not funny. It's like a limp, resigned slap in the face.

...and it's all the better for it.

You're supposed to get pissed off and frustrated by this film and it excels at that  

The post credits ending is awful, predictable and undermines the genuine emotions of the 'main' ending.

There's some lovely montages scattered amongst the film 

It's slapstick played out of despair, not for laughs. After all, satire is redundant at this point.

I'm not surprised some people hate it. After all it's basically just screaming you "You bunch of fucking idiots, we're all going to fucking die!" at us for an hour and a half.

I really liked it.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 26, 2021)

Saw it last night , bit tedious and a badly   missed opportunity,I thought, with just a few  sniggers and no laugh out louds in what felt like a 4 hour (depressing) film.  I think it might have played better if they had gone for the pisstake just to break up its length. 

Streep and Jr were well observed , as was Blachet with her Co host  , but meh. Didn't think much of the "satire", it was just an extrapolation of the US now.


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2021)

It was - to my eyes - "When the Wind Blows" rebooted after 40 years of Western neoliberal hegemony.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 26, 2021)

chilango said:


> It was - to my eyes - "When the Wind Blows" rebooted after 40 years of Western neoliberal hegemony.


That's probably the most interesting thing anyone will ever say about it.
I am not convinced and am far too dour to watch this film.


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> That's probably the most interesting thing anyone will ever say about it.
> I am not convinced and am far too dour to watch this film.



Oh it's bleak, shallow and nihilistic for sure.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 26, 2021)

chilango said:


> Oh it's bleak, shallow and nihilistic for sure.


But is it supposed to be?


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2021)

chilango said:


> Oh it's bleak, shallow and nihilistic for sure.



...but that a scream of despair about our walking into oblivion ends up this way is exactly what the film is about.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 26, 2021)

cobra kai season 4 starts on the 31st


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2021)

nagapie said:


> But is it supposed to be?



* Mumbles something about "the death of the author", shrugs, and scrolls on *


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 26, 2021)

chilango said:


> It was - to my eyes - "When the Wind Blows" rebooted after 40 years of Western neoliberal hegemony.


Are you aiming to oust Paul Ross and get your quote ready for when the physical product is eventually (never) released?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2021)

Been watching the Cook of Castamar over Christmas.

Spanish costume drama set in 1700s Madrid area of Spain. Its not the kind of series I normally watch. But heigh its Christmas and my partner (Spanish) likes it a lot.

Beautiful dreses, house and countryside. If sex, intrigue, romance is what your looking for this ticks the boxes.

Features well known faces from Spanish TV. Looks like no expense spared on making it look good.

Im not used to this genre. Have to suspend belief at some points.

Its take on 18c European world goes from criticising this class ridden society to almost endorsing it in the Duke. If only good noble men ran society, who have the best intentions for the country and a paternalistic concern for those below stairs, then all would be alright. This is mixed in with plot lines about position of women. Which are more about today than the past. Where I had to suspend belief in how historically accurate it is.

I don't necessarily have a problem with suspending belief in plot. This is fiction not real life.

I can see how this kind of costume drama can have an appeal. Mixes in socially Liberal views of today within the past. Could be read as comment on modern Spain. Its also about love, relationships with a lot of parts for women. I can see it can appeal to a more female audience.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 26, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I think the colouring is deliberately a bit odd. It's meant to have a slightly unreal air, as a way of signalling the comic-bookness of it (I think it isn't from a book but the original anime style is clearly derived from that genre). It's fair enough if you don't like it but I thought it worked fine. To me there would be no point in trying for realism in a series like this - it's obviously silliness that can't be taken too seriously.


C4 Utopia's colour grading was superlative in not just signalling comic-bookness, but overall. It's how I first became aware of colour grading, because I was intrigued as to how they managed to get the colours to pop so well. I was initially impressed by how the costume and props department and location scouts had seemingly managed to source such perfectly colourful resources like clothes and cars, then found out that I was actually admiring the colour grading and went down an internet rabbit hole finding out about it.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 26, 2021)

chilango said:


> Don't Look Up!
> 
> Frankly, it's not the film we want but it's the film we deserve.
> 
> ...





chilango said:


> ...and it's all the better for it.
> 
> You're supposed to get pissed off and frustrated by this film and it excels at that...
> 
> ...


I really liked it too.

I wondered if it was also intended to be an allegory of the pandemic and anti-vaxxers and 'Covid is a hoax'ers. 

I mean, the Don't Look Up-ers and the Don't Look Down-ers are clearly Trumpers and not-Trumpers, and echo the situation where we have people ignoring scientists and listening to politicians who tell them to consume bleach and anti-worming medication largely used on animals.

And as the scientists are warning doomsday is approaching, the politicians are being swayed by the interests of big business.

Or maybe I'm reading too much into it?

I watched it expecting yet another disaster movie, and I do love a cheesy disaster movie, but it wasn't, in that they sent up the genre (albeit they didn't send it up to the extremes that Airplane sends up that genre of disaster movie or how Scream sends up horror movies), it wasn't a total send up, I thought it was more tongue in cheek than straightforward comedy, but it was also funny.


----------



## chilango (Dec 26, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I really liked it too.
> 
> I wondered if it was also intended to be an allegory of the pandemic and anti-vaxxers and 'Covid is a hoax'ers.
> 
> ...



...oh it was totally allegorical, and not that subtle about it imo, for Covid, for the climate.

It's problem is that the reality that it is satirising is worse and more in your face than any allegory could pull off in fiction.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 26, 2021)

_Calibre _- Excellent little romp through Scotland when two lads go on a hunting trip and it all goes wrong.

Was expecting generic deliverance but got something actually good.




AnnO'Neemus said:


> I really liked it too.
> 
> I wondered if it was also intended to be an allegory of the pandemic and anti-vaxxers and 'Covid is a hoax'ers.
> 
> ...



From what I little I've read of it they started filming before Covid and since then they've just been unable to keep up with the sheer levels of insanity happening.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 26, 2021)

Don’t look up. Rotten reviews but I enjoyed it. Non exactly subtle or lol but very definitely  a product of recent  times.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 26, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Don’t Look Up.
> 
> Stellar cast.  I really enjoyed it. It’s had some stinking reviews, but I thought it was witty and well acted.  Visually a little gimmicky- like McKay’s previous film Vice - and some easy targets (Streep’s female Trump-style POTUS is glorious) -this is broad-strokes satire… but there are some witty lines and clever turns.  And the editing in the first Oval Office scene is exceptionally clever in conveying multiple conflicting characters’ inner thoughts.



Big names..
Entertaining . I enjoyed it.


Starting The Silent Sea now..


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 27, 2021)

chilango said:


> Don't Look Up!
> 
> Frankly, it's not the film we want but it's the film we deserve.
> 
> ...


POSSIBLE SPOILERS
POSSIBLE SPOILERS









I loved it. Laughed out loud a lot, but then felt the walls closing in, in a horribly familiar way. I thought the mid-credit snippets worthwhile, particularly the first one which gave me a great lift after the low that followed the ending (how I felt as opposed to the quality of it).

I appreciate the film is a condensed commentary/satire on Trumpian politics in the face of a climate emergency, but I couldn't help but equate the plot with what we've seen from our UK government in regard of its handling of Covid, either in terms of its plentiful fuck ups or its scandalous sideshows,even the way they've walked away from the issues of Omicron this Christmas (just going to the restroom). The only thing the ground control scenes at the end are missing is the sound of Simpsons-esque receding/running footsteps, a la Lionel Hutz.

And finally, the victory of tech/business over science - so depressing.

So many mixed/bad reviews about this film make me think I'm a rube, but I know what I like and I liked this film loads. Prescient and hit a nerve.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 27, 2021)

Any chance of using spoiler tags Infidel Castro, if you’re going to talk about how the movie ends?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 27, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> Any chance of using spoiler tags Infidel Castro, if you’re going to talk about how the movie ends?


I didn't go so far as to warrant them in my view. Nothing given away.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 27, 2021)

Infidel Castro said:


> I didn't go so far as to warrant them in my view. Nothing given away.



I took what you wrote to mean the movie ended on a low, which was redeemed by clips within the credits.  I’ve not yet watched it, so don’t know what the setup towards the ending might be, but if it’s the typical jeopardy situation where the audience is hoping the world is somehow saved, then I’m going to have your comment in the back of my mind.


Well anyway I suppose I’ll find out when I watch it. Apologies if I harangued you unnecessarily


----------



## Infidel Castro (Dec 27, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I took what you wrote to mean the movie ended on a low, which was redeemed by clips within the credits.  I’ve not yet watched it, so don’t know what the setup towards the ending might be, but if it’s the typical jeopardy situation where the audience is hoping the world is somehow saved, then I’m going to have your comment in the back of my mind.
> 
> Well anyway I suppose I’ll find out when I watch it. Apologies if I harangued you unnecessarily


You're right. Apologies. 

E2A - have flagged it. Early morning, brain in the shed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We're really enjoying Dogs of Berlin. It's a cop show based around the murder of a football star, with nazi/Turkish gangland and sports betting/corruption themes. The subtitles are a bit fast but it's really nicely filmed, more intelligent than this type of show usually is, and has some great characters.


Finally finished it - had been savouring rather than bingeing... 

I like that it didn't tie up all the many, many threads, and whilst another season wouldn't be something I'd say no to, I also would be happy if it was just left as a single miniseries 😎


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2021)

Enjoyed Power of the Dog last night. More than a touch of the Annie Proulx about it.


----------



## Mation (Dec 27, 2021)

chilango said:


> Don't Look Up!
> 
> Frankly, it's not the film we want but it's the film we deserve.
> 
> ...


It's not at all subtle, I agree, but I did find it very, very funny, as well as desperately sad. Loved it to bits.


----------



## MBV (Dec 27, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I'd recommend 'The Last Mountain' on iPlayer.. if you haven't seen it.. about Alison Hargreaves and Tom Ballard.. slow burner but worth sticking with.. great scenery as well.


I also have The alpinist to watch.



(sorry not on netflix)


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Don’t look up. Rotten reviews but I enjoyed it. Non exactly subtle or lol but very definitely  a product of recent  times.


It’s very funny and watchable. We loved it. One of those occasions when one should ignore reviews.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)

Starting A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood


Eta..

Nick Drake's Northern Sky is playing.♥️

I'm really hopong this will be good 🙂


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2021)

The Nightingale  









						The Nightingale (2018) - IMDb
					

The Nightingale: Directed by Jennifer Kent. With Aisling Franciosi, Maya Christie, Baykali Ganambarr, Addison Christie. Set in 1825, Clare, a young Irish convict woman, chases a British officer through the rugged Tasmanian wilderness, bent on revenge for a terrible act of violence he committed...




					www.imdb.com
				




Rape revenge "western" set in 19c Tasmania. Poor Irish women embarks on journey to catch the English soldiers who raped here. Forms unlikely bond with her Tasmania tracker.

Whilst being in the genre of Western / exploitation cineme genre this film is at heart about colonialism in particular English Imperialism. Takes an Australian to graphically portray English Imperialism for what it was. Not a civilising mission but a form of barbarism.

It also has good take on " white suprmemacy". The Tasmanian tracker learns that not all white people are the same. The Irish were Englands first colony. Almost as oppressed as the Tasmanians.

Looked this up and the British colonialist actions in Tasmania are now considered to the example of ethnic cleansing.









						Explainer: the evidence for the Tasmanian genocide
					

That colonial wars were fought in Tasmania is irrefutable. More controversially, surviving evidence suggests the British enacted genocidal policies against the Tasmanian Aboriginal people.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Epona (Dec 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been dithering about watching that, the premise sounded good to me but I don't like a lot of violence in films (not just not like, cannot watch really - Mirror-touch synesthesia - Wikipedia) and the descriptions I've read make it seem like there might be some.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 29, 2021)

Don't Look Up... I was sceptical when I put it on, but I loved it! Plenty of lols here.  Mark Rylance steals the show for me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> I've been dithering about watching that, the premise sounded good to me but I don't like a lot of violence in films (not just not like, cannot watch really - Mirror-touch synesthesia - Wikipedia) and the descriptions I've read make it seem like there might be some.


It is not an easy watch Epona . Excellent film IMO but very nasty and brutal.


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It is not an easy watch Epona . Excellent film IMO but very nasty and brutal.



Thanks, I'll give it a miss then


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 29, 2021)

The Coldest Game, is a decent spy romp if you're into the genre. Not quite as far fetched as Bond, or as bleak as Le Carre, it's set against the background of the Cuban Missile crisis, with an international chess match thrown in. It has quite a few historical references that'll be familiar to anyone with an interest in the period. It's very obviously fiction though, with some good plot twists/betrayals. Pay attention. Miss a few crucial bits and you'll be lost.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Starting A Beautiful Day In The Neighbourhood
> 
> 
> Eta..
> ...




Sort of liked this. 


Spoiler



Tom Hanks...looks plastic in it and its not like anything I've watched before. Ultimately becomes about a father / son relationship and making peace.. it was ok. Fine to watch at Christmas with a box of maltesers. Ultimately an uplifting film. Looking at the good side of humanity .. seeing the best in people


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The Coldest Game, is a decent spy romp if you're into the genre. Not as far fetched as Bond, or as bleak as Le Carre, it's set against the background of the Cuban Missile crisis, with an international chess match thrown in. It has quite a few historical references that'll be familiar to anyone with an interest in the period. It's fiction though, with some good plot twists/betrayals. Pay attention. Miss a few crucial bits and you'll be lost.




Nice one. 
Will give this a watch. 👍


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The Coldest Game, is a decent spy romp if you're into the genre. Not quite as far fetched as Bond, or as bleak as Le Carre, it's set against the background of the Cuban Missile crisis, with an international chess match thrown in. It has quite a few historical references that'll be familiar to anyone with an interest in the period. It's very obviously fiction though, with some good plot twists/betrayals. Pay attention. Miss a few crucial bits and you'll be lost.


It was a lot better, and a lot less superficial, than I was expecting 👍


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 30, 2021)

Never Rarely Sometimes Always.



Spoiler



Excellent film about a 17 year old pregnant girl. Brilliantly acted in a very quiet subtle way. 
One of the best films I've seen in a while. 
The vulnerability of the two girls on their journey to New York is brilliantly portrayed. Along with the opportunistic and abusive behaviour of some of the people (men) they meet.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 30, 2021)

Started _The Girl from Oslo_ last night. It's a 10 part Norwegian poloitical thing about a girl captured by ISIS in Egypt and attempts to get her released. Pretty solid by the look of the first episode. It's subtitled but a lot of it's set in Israel where the dislogues in English.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 30, 2021)

Just finished Maid. If that doesn't hoover up all the Emmys, there's no justice.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Just finished Maid. If that doesn't hoover up all the Emmys, there's no justice.



100% agree


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm half way through the Cook of Castamar, excellent Spanish period nonsense with great costumes.


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2021)

Cobra Kai is back!


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 31, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> _Calibre _- Excellent little romp through Scotland when two lads go on a hunting trip and it all goes wrong.
> 
> Was expecting generic deliverance but got something actually good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Artaxerxes for recommending Calibre, excellent film, didn't go where I thought it would at all.


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2021)

One-third-in Cobra Kay S4 update. Happy to report that AFAIAC it’s at least as good as the preceding ones. Critics seem to love it as well. Yet more recalls from the original films too 









						Cobra Kai
					

Synopsis:Rotten Tomatoes, home of the Tomatometer, is the most trusted measurement of quality for Movies & TV. The definitive site for Reviews, Trailers, Showtimes, and Tickets




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 1, 2022)

Not a recommendation, more of a warning- stay away from Stay Close.
Jimmy Nesbitt, Sarah Parrish... got to be good right? Or at least watchable.
4 episodes in and I had not one clue what was going on. I mean, I like a nice convoluted plot but dear Lord🤦‍♀️. Stuck it out until the end and it did not get better. 
Awful dialogue, dreadful plot, give it a miss.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 1, 2022)

Highly recommend Norwegian dark gruesome humour film The Trip.
If you liked Headhunters you will love this too
Stars Noomi Rapace (she of the dragon tattoo)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 1, 2022)

Wes Andersons Moonlight Kingdom is now up. I enjoyed that when I first watched it.

Recently I watched and enjoyed . . .
Robin Robin - Funny and charming short seasonal ardman flick.

Asakusa Kid - Biopic about Takeshi Takano (Beat Takeshi). He's possibly (internally) Japans most famous celebrity. He is a TV presenter, Comedian, Film actor etc etc. This film is about his very early days getting his first go at stand up (sort of). You don't get any real sense of him developing his art, or even having a natural talent for comedy, but it is more focused on the dying local entertainment live venue scene of the time.

Hilda - The Mountain King - feature length Hilda episode based on the last book. Not sure if there will be more after this. In a prologue Hilda looks visibly older.

Basically Johnny Moped - Brilliant Music Documentary made by Captain Sensible's son about another Croydon Legend.  

Don't Look up -  Very heavy handed satire (and very american). Overlong, but I watched it in two goes, so it seemed ok. Not something I would have been happy seeing at the cinema. It's nicely made and quite watchable. . . apart from the shit prologue.

Lost in Space series 3 - Yet again young Will Robinson plays it for laughs by appearing to grow two years between series . . in one episode he has gone from being shoulder height to towering over the adult actors. As with series 2, a throwaway comment (wink) is made to let you know the writers are well aware of this and don't care.

Cobra Kai - Obvs


----------



## locomotive (Jan 1, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Don't Look Up... I was sceptical when I put it on, but I loved it! Plenty of lols here.  Mark Rylance steals the show for me.



Just watched this tonight. I thought it was overly long but it definitely had some good bits. It was a nice distraction for New Years Day.


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for that sparkybird - watched it on your recommendation and rather enjoyed it. Perfect late evening film


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jan 2, 2022)

A thumbs up from me and Mrs Mash for maid


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 2, 2022)

Don't Look Up

Not very subtle but extremely watchable and cracking cast. DiCaprio is great. They all are.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wes Andersons Moonlight Kingdom is now up. I enjoyed that when I first watched it.



I absolutely love *Moonrise Kingdom, saw earlier that it was now on Netflix and am planning to watch it again soon!  It's a bit genius really.



krtek a houby said:


> Don't Look Up
> 
> Not very subtle but extremely watchable and cracking cast. DiCaprio is great. They all are.



I watched it a few days ago, have now re-watched it with OH who was at work when I first watched it - it is just a great film.  I do not understand all the bad reviews - we both loved it, I think my love for it actually increased on the 2nd viewing.  The bludgeoning of the message was IMO not intended towards those of us who "got" the film - the satire was at least in part in the bludgeoning (I don't know if that makes sense, it does to me but am struggling to express it, honestly a bit NYD tipsy, go easy on me).

*(Edited the name of the film so it was correct!)


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> I absolutely love Moonlight Kingdom, saw earlier that it was now on Netflix and am planning to watch it again soon!  It's a bit genius really.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it a few days ago, have now re-watched it with OH who was at work when I first watched it - it is just a great film.  I do not understand all the bad reviews - we both loved it, I think my love for it actually increased on the 2nd viewing.  The bludgeoning of the message was IMO not intended towards those of us who "got" the film - the satire was at least in part in the bludgeoning (I don't know if that makes sense, it does to me but am struggling to express it, honestly a bit NYD tipsy, go easy on me).



Only review saw was Kermode's (after the viewing) and he seems to like it. 

Would probably watch again. It's set the mood for a rewatch of Mars Attacks! at any rate...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> One-third-in Cobra Kay S4 update. Happy to report that AFAIAC it’s at least as good as the preceding ones. Critics seem to love it as well. Yet more recalls from the original films too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only watched episode one. I wasn't mad impressed until the kk3 flashback where the villain says something like, "no idea how much coke I was doing to be relentlessly terrorizing a 14 year boy like that. . . It's a bit mental now I come to think about it ". Even my 14 year old daughter laughed out loud, and she hasn't seen 3. I do love how they are all so short that they don't out stay their welcome.



I also forgot to say aggressive retsuko, season 4. Looked like sanrio had finished the story off for good, but after the credits we were assured "retsuko will return in season 5"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Highly recommend Norwegian dark gruesome humour film The Trip.
> If you liked Headhunters you will love this too
> Stars Noomi Rapace (she of the dragon tattoo)


It was broader and cartoonish and ah problematic in some areas, but it was breezy and very watchable. Like a _Becky_ with less to say.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2022)

Kobra Kai..season 4 is great!!


----------



## T & P (Jan 2, 2022)

Sugar Kane said:


> Kobra Kai..season 4 is great!!


Best one yet for me.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was broader and cartoonish and ah problematic in some areas, but it was breezy and very watchable. Like a _Becky_ with less to say.


And sparkybird 

If you liked The Trip, you might like Catfight with Sandra Oh and Anne Heche, which is also cartoonish (if by that you mean over the top verging on ridiculous fight scenes). Funny and silly in parts.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2022)

Just finished season 4 of Cobra Kai.

Brilliant...😁


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2022)

Having finished Cobra Kai it dawned on me that Jacob Bertrand is the spitting image of Jonas Strand in Ragnarok.


----------



## mod (Jan 2, 2022)

Not seen this yet but it looks great. Starring Olivia Coleman and directed by Maggie Gyllenhaal. 

The Lost Daughter.

i wanted to see this at the cinema about a month ago. Nice surprised to see it available on a streaming service so soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

Came here to post what mod did!


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2022)

mod said:


> Not seen this yet but it looks great. Starring Olivia Coleman and directed by Maggie Gyllenhaal.
> 
> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> i wanted to see this at the cinema about a month ago. Nice surprised to see it available on a streaming service so soon.




Planning to watch that soon - if not tonight, will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jan 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was broader and cartoonish and ah problematic in some areas, but it was breezy and very watchable. Like a _Becky_ with less to say.


Problematic?😁 The Benny Hill guy was great👍


----------



## Mation (Jan 3, 2022)

mod said:


> Not seen this yet but it looks great. Starring Olivia Coleman and directed by Maggie Gyllenhaal.
> 
> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> i wanted to see this at the cinema about a month ago. Nice surprised to see it available on a streaming service so soon.



Not something I'd have noticed otherwise, so thanks for posting. Just watched and - enjoyed isn't quite the right word - thought it was excellent.


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> Not a recommendation, more of a warning- stay away from Stay Close.
> Jimmy Nesbitt, Sarah Parrish... got to be good right? Or at least watchable.
> 4 episodes in and I had not one clue what was going on. I mean, I like a nice convoluted plot but dear Lord🤦‍♀️. Stuck it out until the end and it did not get better.
> Awful dialogue, dreadful plot, give it a miss.


I've literally got to episode 2 and came in here to see if anyone else had watched it. I shall give in 🤣


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 3, 2022)

Mation said:


> Not something I'd have noticed otherwise, so thanks for posting. Just watched and - enjoyed isn't quite the right word - thought it was excellent.



I watched this last night, it was very, very good. It's so rare to see a portrayal of mothers and their children like that, I can't actually think of any.


----------



## manji (Jan 3, 2022)

Another excellent film The Hand Of God set in Naples in the eighties, you can also watch the documentary of director Paulo Serrontino revisiting his native Naples.


----------



## MBV (Jan 3, 2022)

Also recommend giving the film Silent Hours a wide berth. I saw some respected names and thought it would be ok. It is funny from a so bad its good POV but there's plenty of other stuff to watch.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> Also recommend giving the film Silent Hours a wide berth. I saw some respected names and thought it would be ok. It is funny from a so bad its good POV but there's plenty of other stuff to watch.



We ditched it after 15 minutes.


----------



## MBV (Jan 3, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> We ditched it after 15 minutes.


 I watched it in two sittings. It is very long and after googling seems to be tv episodes stitched together.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

MBV said:


> I watched it in two sittings. It is very long and after googling seems to be tv episodes stitched together.


That’s cos it was


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 3, 2022)

Moves to Heaven - quirky korean tv series. Loved it. Im enjoying watching things from Korea or scandinavia. Makes a great change from USA stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 3, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Moves to Heaven - quirky korean tv series. Loved it. Im enjoying watching things from Korea or scandinavia. Makes a great change from USA stuff.




Speaking of Scandi...
Anyone seen anything new ?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 3, 2022)

Just seen trailer for Queen of the South. Looks interesting. Might download a couple of episodes to see if it pulls me in


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 4, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Just seen trailer for Queen of the South. Looks interesting. Might download a couple of episodes to see if it pulls me in


The original Mexican version is ace so it I'd give it a whirl.


----------



## magneze (Jan 4, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Just seen trailer for Queen of the South. Looks interesting. Might download a couple of episodes to see if it pulls me in


It's good, but be aware the final 5th series isn't on Netflix yet.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 4, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Just seen trailer for Queen of the South. Looks interesting. Might download a couple of episodes to see if it pulls me in



It starts off well but loses momentum


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm really enjoying the 'Being Elmo' documentary. Surprisingly interesting.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2022)

Today I enjoyed 'Girlfriend's Day' with Bob Odenkirk. 
It was actually so 'Odenkwerky' that I thought BO wrote it (like a long, slightly more subdued Mr Show sketch). . . .but he didn't. He did produce it though. 

Thumbs up.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 6, 2022)

I have totally rub out of series to watch on Netflix.
Do I watched the Beyonce movie Homecoming and it's incredible, she's incredible.
Also the Nina Simone documentary, which is excellent.
And a Bob Marley documentary which was crap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2022)

Just watched the Whole Nine Yards for the first time. 

Pretty shite. Look and plays out like an early 80s flick, hard to believe it was this millennium. People bang once with no character development and are suddenly the loves of each others life? Oh it's pitiful, but could have easily gone down a far more cynical dark or even avaunt garde route and been more entertaining. 

Perry is playing his same Chandler character from Friends, which gave me an idea . . . this is how the 'Friends' movie/s should have been. Just take all of the actors and character traits and put them in a stand alone fantasy situation.  You'd be a lot more forgiving of the vanilla script and the actors would have a lot more fun, without having to stretch out some daft cannon shark jumping event. 

Just don't know who Ross would have been without getting shot.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm really enjoying the 'Being Elmo' documentary. Surprisingly interesting.


A lovely show, well spotted, thanks


----------



## Reno (Jan 7, 2022)

I've started to watch _The Silent Sea_, a new Korean sci-fi show about a mission to the moon in the near future to retrieve some mysterious samples from a research station and everything goes wrong from the start. I'm two episodes in and I'm enjoying it so far. It keeps up the tension nicely, the art direction and production values are first class and it stars the always great Bae Doona.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> I've started to watch _The Silent Sea_, a new Korean sci-fi show about a mission to the moon in the near future to retrieve some mysterious samples from a research station and everything goes wrong from the start. I'm two episodes in and I'm enjoying it so far. It keeps up the tension nicely, the art direction and production values are first class and it stars the always great Bae Doona.


I've got that on my list too, love Doona Bae. Is it something the whole family can enjoy? 14 year olds?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> I've started to watch _The Silent Sea_, a new Korean sci-fi show about a mission to the moon in the near future to retrieve some mysterious samples from a research station and everything goes wrong from the start. I'm two episodes in and I'm enjoying it so far. It keeps up the tension nicely, the art direction and production values are first class and it stars the always great Bae Doona.


I've got that on my list too, love Doona Bae. Is it something the whole family can enjoy? 14 year olds?


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 8, 2022)

Reno said:


> I've started to watch _The Silent Sea_, a new Korean sci-fi show about a mission to the moon in the near future to retrieve some mysterious samples from a research station and everything goes wrong from the start. I'm two episodes in and I'm enjoying it so far. It keeps up the tension nicely, the art direction and production values are first class and it stars the always great Bae Doona.



the trailer has roped me in. Going to have check this out ASAP. Two of the actors I've seen somewhere else, I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've got that on my list too, love Doona Bae. Is it something the whole family can enjoy? 14 year olds?



Looking fwd to seeing this, too. She's a brilliant actor.

Misread your question as "4 year olds". _14 _year olds watch what they want (esp these days) and that was my experience many years ago. Could happily flip between Doctor Who and/or The Godfather.


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've got that on my list too, love Doona Bae. Is it something the whole family can enjoy? 14 year olds?


So far there is nothing that would be inappropriate for a 14 old, but I'm only two episodes in.


----------



## Reno (Jan 8, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> the trailer has roped me in. Going to have check this out ASAP. Two of the actors I've seen somewhere else, I can't put my finger on it.


At least four of the cast members were in Squid Game, including lead actor Gong Yoo, who also played the father in Train to Busan. Due to her work with the Wachowskis (Cloud Atlas, Sense 8) Bae Doona is probably the most internationally famous South Korean actress. She's also been in some of the biggest South Korean films over the last couple of decades (Sympathy for Mr Vengeance, The Host, Air Doll) and she stars in the Netflix series Kingdom.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2022)

Sympathy for Mr vengeance is maybe my favourite Korean film (though I have not seen it in years).
She also does a great turn in Linda Linda Linda with surprisingly good Japanese.
I have fond memories of her in cloud atlas, though I think I inject a lot of what happened in the book into my memory of the film.

She seems to be able to do light-hearted and quirky roles as easily has quite hard, cold characters.


----------



## chandlerp (Jan 8, 2022)

And yes it’s suitable for q4 year olds.  I loved it.


----------



## MBV (Jan 8, 2022)

I watched The Ponds on Netflix which I recommend if you fancy watching something quite soothing. Was about an hour long.

Trailer:








						Watch The Ponds Online | Vimeo On Demand
					

A hit in UK cinemas and now available worldwide, THE PONDS is a film about the year-round swimmers who brave all weathers to swim in the healing waters of Hampstead…




					vimeo.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 9, 2022)

2 eps into season 3 of Money Heist. Feels contrived, plot-wise but... but despite all that ludicrous blimpery, we're enjoying it.


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2022)

Reno said:


> At least four of the cast members were in Squid Game, including lead actor Gong Yoo, who also played the father in Train to Busan. Due to her work with the Wachowskis (Cloud Atlas, Sense 8) Bae Doona is probably the most internationally famous South Korean actress. She's also been in some of the biggest South Korean films over the last couple of decades (Sympathy for Mr Vengeance, The Host, Air Doll) and she stars in the Netflix series Kingdom.



I love Bae Doona mostly for her being one of the leads in Sense8 which was utterly awesome but probably NOT suitable for 14 year olds   I mean I was reading smutty fiction at that age but there is a bit of difference between reading stuff and seeing mass orgies on screen iykwim.

I did start watching The Silent Sea but like a lot of things got interrupted this week due to really really shit and miserable IRL stuff.  Will catch up soon, I was enjoying it.  Where I had got to so far seemed suitable for a teen audience but I cannot speak for the last couple of episodes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2022)

Watched the first silent sea. I'm not impressed so far, but it's only been one episode, and my wife seems to be liking it, as do other people here so let's continue. Bit irritated that some of the science seems to be off (I'm happy to be proved wrong) which ruined all the jeopardy elements so far. Bad and good things appear to happen more for plot/script convenience than anything else. Only episode one though.


----------



## Chz (Jan 9, 2022)

Well yes, the science is nonsense. But past that it's alright. Not great, but alright.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2022)

Don’t Look Up - some thoughts;

Awful on too many levels and in too many ways to recount here, but some of the cast put in great performances (esp. Blanchett) and it has some very funny bits (some of which you don’t see coming).  Some other members of the stellar cast seem relatively unused (eg. Perlman).  And some are uncharacteristically bad (see Streep).

Seems to be unconsciously satirising itself in many places.

Appears to have been written by a bickering committee when it actually just needed one competent screenwriter, and perhaps a physics post-grad to help with the science stuff.

Is much too long.  Still, I think there has been some aggressive editing which is exacerbating some plot holes. Like there is a 20 minute sub-plot that has just been cut out or something.

I expect a 4 hour “Director’s Cut” at some point, which will either be a lot better or much, much worse.

Go in with _very_ low expectations and you might get a few laughs from it.  Or at least _at_ it.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 9, 2022)

Did we watch the same film?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Did we watch the same film?



You didn’t get a few laughs from it?


----------



## teqniq (Jan 9, 2022)

Bits of it were amusing but I wouldn't in any sense describe it as 'awful'. However all art is subjective so your opinion is just as valid as mine. Personally, I think it's brilliant.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 9, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Bits of it were amusing but I wouldn't in any sense describe it as 'awful'. However all art is subjective so your opinion is just as valid as mine. Personally, I think it's brilliant.



That’s interesting that you seemed to find it both less funny and better overall.  Which seems odd for a comedy.

I’m not sure now whether I was taking it too seriously or not seriously enough, but tbf I do sometimes go a bit against the grain with films for my own odd reasons.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2022)

watched the octupus is my teacher with my 9 year old, both loved it.


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> watched the octupus is my teacher with my 9 year old, both loved it.


It's nice isn't it, but slightly odd at the same time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2022)

aqua said:


> It's nice isn't it, but slightly odd at the same time.


i was a bit suspicious that it all played out exactly how they said too. poetic license and all that. had an almost perfect narrative structure. so what, i guess. but yes it had some wonderful moments.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 9, 2022)

aqua said:


> It's nice isn't it, but slightly odd at the same time.


fantastic for kids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2022)

He wanted to fuck it, didn’t he?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He wanted to fuck it, didn’t he?




Squid Game for the well over 18s


----------



## aqua (Jan 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He wanted to fuck it, didn’t he?


It certainly raised a few questions


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 9, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He wanted to fuck it, didn’t he?



Yea I couldn't help thinking of that fella who got done for interfering with dolphins, should've been called My Octopus Lover.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2022)

I don't remember getting any of that from watching it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 10, 2022)

Despite the condemnation upthread, I’m not arching Stay Close (Kush Jumbo, James Nesbitt, Eddie Izzard et al). It’s not terrible, but it’s hard to give a shit about any of the central mysteries, or the characters.  Given the talent onscreen (Kush Jumbo’s recent Hamlet at the Young Vic has underlined her status as one of our finest younger actors), I think the problem lies in the script.  

The name Harlan Koban seems to have some weight or status and I gather they’re a popular novelist that has somehow flown under my radar, but I remember from previous dramas under that name, that there’s an odd sterility and laminate finish to the characters and their domestic situations.  

I don’t believe any of these people care about each other much either way.  I’m quite entertained by Jo Joiner as the ex wife detective, Izzard’s junkie lawyer is refreshing, and Sarah Parish is engaging as the ageing not-quite-madam, but the inexplicably wealthy young central family, all the ultra-rich teenagers, the tormented photographer (who is in no way financially surviving on the work we see him do), and the crime pattern that spans decades are all just entirely uncompelling. 

 Im not sure what to think about the bright young dancing torturers.  I like their bits, but they make me wish everything else was as visually or stylistically interesting.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 10, 2022)

_Undercover_ series 3 out today Mr.Bishie


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 10, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> _Undercover_ series 3 out today Mr.Bishie


Had it on remind!  Did you watch the film Ferry? Any good?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 10, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Had it on remind!  Did you watch the film Ferry? Any good?



Yes. It's a prequel to the series. Not as good but definitely worth a watch. Ferry's a brilliant character.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful Day in the Neighbourhood.

Not at all what I was expecting. Thought it was a biopic of Mr Rogers. . . . . bit disappointed. Basically not interesting at all when not about Rogers. I can see what they were trying to do, but I am not sure it worked. Well not for me. I did like the small, mostly interconnecting elements that mixed the film set with real life, but the bookending/ framing of the story as a subject on Rogers show sat awkwardly with the rest of the film which was mostly very vanilla and unadventurous apart from the 'oh no im crazy hallucinating / dreaming'  shoe horn.

You could make an excellent trailer for it making it look like a fun michelle gondry / wes anderson flick. . . that it isn't. 
The trailer I saw also lied to me anyway, I really thought it was biopic.


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2022)

5 episodes in _The Silent Sea_ has gotten very silly and I'm not sure I'll make it to the end. 

:edit: I read the synopsis for the last 3 episodes and I definitely won't make it to the end. On to _Station Eleven _and _Yellowjackets _(neither on Netflix)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> 5 episodes in The Silent Sea has gotten very silly and I'm not sure I'll make it to the end.


Oh no. I'm only two in and the bad science is distracting. Was hoping it would pick up. My wife and daughter are still very much on board so I think we can last eight episodes. 

I've just realised I have three free weeks of prime so I can do some season six expanse on the side.


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no. I'm only two in and the bad science is distracting. Was hoping it would pick up. My wife and daughter are still very much on board so I think we can last eight episodes.
> 
> I've just realised I have three free weeks of prime so I can do some season six expanse on the side.


If you don't like the science by episode 2, just wait for what's to come !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> If you don't like the science by episode 2, just wait for what's to come !


Oh no. Actually I'm looking forward to it now. Maybe I can embrace it and it's properly stilly it will be fun?
I began to relish the silly plot flip flopping of lost in space, that was quite enjoyable until the final season and woeful finale.


----------



## IsabellaHow (Jan 11, 2022)

What are your thoughts about Witcher season 2? I thing the 1st season was much better but Jaskiers song, is a banger again


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no. Actually I'm looking forward to it now. Maybe I can embrace it and it's properly stilly it will be fun?
> I began to relish the silly plot flip flopping of lost in space, that was quite enjoyable until the final season and woeful finale.


It's not even the silly science which bothered me most, it starts ticking off some of the most tired cliches of a particular subgenre of science fiction. I started to watch this because I still wanted a space set show after getting tired of The Expanse by season 4. I'm giving up on space operas till season 3 of For All Mankind for now, hopefully that will come out later this year.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> _Yellowjackets_


Loving this. Was going to start a new thread.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't remember getting any of that from watching it.


From memory there's 2 scenes that stood out. The one I remember is where he says something like 'And that was the last time we had physical contact'. I wasn't sure it was just me so I put it on at my mates as though I'd not seen it and she started laughing at the same point. 

I felt his wife was suspicious in her absence aswell.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no. I'm only two in and the bad science is distracting. Was hoping it would pick up. My wife and daughter are still very much on board so I think we can last eight episodes.
> 
> I've just realised I have three free weeks of prime so I can do some season six expanse on the side.


The final episode of The Expanse (episode 6) is out on Friday, careful not to miss it all in your free weeks! You probably know but I do worry so.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> The final episode of The Expanse (episode 6) is out on Friday, careful not to miss it all in your free weeks! You probably know but I do worry so.


I think I will be ok. There's nothing much else on prime or netflix to distract me at the moment. 
Season 5 was maybe a bit dull? 
I should probably watch the lot from the beginning.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> 5 episodes in _The Silent Sea_ has gotten very silly and I'm not sure I'll make it to the end.
> 
> :edit: I read the synopsis for the last 3 episodes and I definitely won't make it to the end. On to _Station Eleven _and _Yellowjackets _(neither on Netflix)


Ooh has Station Eleven been released now?
The book is brilliant


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh has Station Eleven been released now?
> The book is brilliant


It's only got one more episode to be screened and is among the best reviewed drama series of last year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> It's only got one more episode to be screened and is among the best reviewed drama series of last year.


Strange, it’s not come up on my feed yet


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Strange, it’s not come up on my feed yet


It's not on Netflix, I just mentioned it those two series are next up for me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> It's not on Netflix, I just mentioned it those two series are next up for me.


I know that it’s on Amazon but it hasn’t come up there yet


----------



## Reno (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I know that it’s on Amazon but it hasn’t come up there yet


I wouldn't know...


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 11, 2022)

Reno said:


> It's only got one more episode to be screened and is among the best reviewed drama series of last year.



I've managed to not see/read anything at all about it bar the review scores - looking forward to it.


----------



## hegley (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I know that it’s on Amazon but it hasn’t come up there yet


not on Amazon until the end of the month (and Starzplay rather than Prime).


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 11, 2022)

Just finised episode 6 of Silent Sea. Must say, these crew members aren't very smart are they?



Spoiler



It was plain obvious why the Luna sample was sought so bad when the first guy died of the virus. With all the impossible amount of water pouring out of him, and the indications that all previous station members died of drowning, together with the shortage of water on earth and no radiation on the station, they all couldn't put two and three together.  Also when the obligatory fifth column guy put the sample in the box to take them away and was caught; his explanation was that the captain asked them all to meet at a location. Yet, our two not so smart experts who walked in on him didn't feel it to ask the captain if this was true?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 11, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Had it on remind!



Have you started this yet? 

I'm about half way and I think this is the best series so far. Very different from the others but just as engaging. 

Lammers' Ferry is one of my favourite characters ever. Watch his expressions. Sometimes they're hilarious!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He wanted to fuck it, didn’t he?


Zoophilia is a thing. There was a story about a man and a dolphin a while back.









						Man had sex with a dolphin called Dolly for a year - and claimed she seduced him
					

Malcolm Brenner wrote a book, Wet Goddess, about his experiences with the dolphin who he claims to have a relationship with when he was a student




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh no. I'm only two in and the bad science is distracting. Was hoping it would pick up. My wife and daughter are still very much on board so I think we can last eight episodes.
> 
> I've just realised I have three free weeks of prime so I can do some season six expanse on the side.


Wait a bit. Not all episodes of the final season are out yet. Would be a bummer to watch a few then realise your freebie subscription runs out before the end.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 12, 2022)

IsabellaHow said:


> What are your thoughts about Witcher season 2? I thing the 1st season was much better but Jaskiers song, is a banger again



Loved it but not on a level with the first season. It did have Dave Quinnan from The Bill in the first episode, which was nice.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2022)

The Lost Daughter.

Astonishingly good, everything about it, plus I've had an almighty crush on Jessie Buckley for ages now so was made up to see her in it.


----------



## youbeauty (Jan 14, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> Astonishingly good, everything about it, plus I've had an almighty crush on Jessie Buckley for ages now so was made up to see her in it.


This is a fantastic film but I found it really hard to watch in places.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2022)

youbeauty said:


> This is a fantastic film but I found it really hard to watch in places.


It was hard to watch. I was absolutely gripped by it though, even the camera angle was amazing, managed to convey



Spoiler



a sense of intimacy with Leda, like it was from her perspective, combined with the claustrophobia that comes with having small kids who just will not leave you alone


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2022)

The Silent Sea is just shit isn't it. No idea what episode I'm on, but I'm bored shitless. Unfortunately my 14 year year old daughter thinks it's a gripping horror series and my wife thinks it's an intriguing mystery. I have to bite my tongue.

Why have we stopped watching Cobra Kai?


----------



## youbeauty (Jan 14, 2022)

sojourner said:


> It was hard to watch. I was absolutely gripped by it though, even the camera angle was amazing, managed to convey.





Spoiler



it was the scene when Leda's daughter had cut her hand and was begging her mum to kiss her better but she wouldn't (or couldn't) which got me.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 14, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> Astonishingly good, everything about it, plus I've had an almighty crush on Jessie Buckley for ages now so was made up to see her in it.



It was really good. And all the better for the fact that almost nothing happened


----------



## Epona (Jan 14, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> It was really good. And all the better for the fact that almost nothing happened



I didn't get along with it for that reason.  I mean I can see why people like it and why it is a good film, but it's not really my cup of tea.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2022)

youbeauty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it was the scene when Leda's daughter had cut her hand and was begging her mum to kiss her better but she wouldn't (or couldn't) which got me.


Yes, chills thinking about it. One of the best films I've ever seen.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> It was really good. And all the better for the fact that almost nothing happened


I don't really understand 'nothing happened', it was riddled with tension, ideas, associations, unsaid stuff, and more to the point, tackling complex and difficult issues



Spoiler



one of which almost never gets talked about - when women leave children. When men do it, it's socially acceptable, when women do it, they're worse than Hitler



I thought tons happened.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 14, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> Astonishingly good, everything about it, plus I've had an almighty crush on Jessie Buckley for ages now so was made up to see her in it.


Jessie Buckley is hot. Saw her in Cabaret before Christmas and she was amazing. She made Liza Minnelli’s Sally Bowles look very one-dimensional.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 14, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I don't really understand 'nothing happened', it was riddled with tension, ideas, associations, unsaid stuff, and more to the point, tackling complex and difficult issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well yes all that happened. But


sojourner said:


> I don't really understand 'nothing happened', it was riddled with tension, ideas, associations, unsaid stuff, and more to the point, tackling complex and difficult issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant. Most of what happened related to the inner life.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 14, 2022)

The Cleanse.
Little indie flick with Anna Friel, Anjelica Hudson, John Galecki. . . .
Goes nowhere, explains nothing, no hidden moral. Not sure what the point was. 
It's not funny, scary or creepy.


----------



## T & P (Jan 14, 2022)

I can’t recommend it properly yet as we’ve only watched the first episode, but brand new slow-burning horror miniseries *Archive 81 *looks very promising, based on what we’ve seen so far as well as the early critical reviews 









						The scary new Netflix series you’ll immediately want to add to your watchlist
					

Archive 81: The scary new Netflix series you’ll immediately want to add to your watchlist




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Cleanse.
> Little indie flick with Anna Friel, Anjelica Hudson, John Galecki. . . .
> Goes nowhere, explains nothing, no hidden moral. Not sure what the point was.
> It's not funny, scary or creepy.



Yeah now I know from comparing our likes and dislikes and comments in this forum that I have a far higher tolerance for the outright silly than you do, but I agree with this entirely - a complete "what did I just watch?" moment, followed by "and why?"
Too silly, while failing to be funny or scary.

(I felt like there was a point it was trying to make, and I am all for mocking weird health fads - which could have been decent but just for whatever reason didn't work well)


----------



## moomoo (Jan 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> Astonishingly good, everything about it, plus I've had an almighty crush on Jessie Buckley for ages now so was made up to see her in it.


 Thanks for the recommendation. I’ll watch it this evening. 👍


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Yeah now I know from comparing our likes and dislikes and comments in this forum that I have a far higher tolerance for the outright silly than you do, but I agree with this entirely - a complete "what did I just watch?" moment, followed by "and why?"
> Too silly, while failing to be funny or scary.
> 
> (I felt like there was a point it was trying to make, and I am all for mocking weird health fads - which could have been decent but just for whatever reason didn't work well)


I like outright silly and odd, unexpected left field films and TV. I don't have a high tolerance for poor script, bad editing, lazy plot. . . With some exceptions . 

This film really looked like it was going somewhere, but it just ended. All plot points just stopped. Just like they gave up and ended the film. Understandable perhaps if it was low budget affair, but it was pretty much an all star cast, and something other than money must have drawn them to the project. There was no flair to the film making or script. If it had been a Coen brothers, Cronenberg or even Tarantio or Wes Anderson style flick, there might have been something in it with some appropriate adjustments. There was ample scope to have fun with the cinematography.
It plays straight. I don't think I can remember a film that fell so flat.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 15, 2022)

Werewolves within.  

It has charms, but they’re mostly in the world-building of the quirky town, which should have made it a good series.  Unfortunately it was an oddly paced film.


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2022)

Undercover S3E01 - Good start to the new series


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

Supine said:


> Undercover S3E01 - Good start to the new series



Finished it this week. Brilliant.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2022)

Supine said:


> Undercover S3E01 - Good start to the new series


I heard Spymaster finished it this week


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I heard Spymaster finished it this week



Good to know. I’ve been wondering about that.


----------



## magneze (Jan 15, 2022)

Few episodes into Arcane. Don't know the game it's based on, but seems pretty good so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2022)

magneze said:


> Few episodes into Arcane. Don't know the game it's based on, but seems pretty good so far.


I managed maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 15, 2022)

magneze said:


> Few episodes into Arcane. Don't know the game it's based on, but seems pretty good so far.


You've got to have an appetite for a pretty frantic pace at times, but the art and world-building is good, and some of the emotional arcs do have some punch. I was never convinced by 



Spoiler



the Jayce rise to power storyline - no-one that naive would be allowed that much power in any system


 Which means those parts of the story are much less compelling as there's no emotional realism to it.


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2022)

The other thing I didn't get on with recently was *The Silent Sea *- it held a lot of promise and sounded like the sort of thing I usually enjoy, but was very disappointing - I did watch it to the end but it turned into a bit of a slog tbh, and my attention kept drifting.

Just started *Archive 81* - a horror drama series, which (having watched 1 episode) looks much more promising if a bit derivative - supernatural/haunted building type horror of some sort, story of the building's recent history being pieced together by a video restoration expert so it's kind of half and half drama/"found footage" setup type thing.  Probably not going to be everyone's cup of tea but I am fairly engrossed so far, it's very much my sort of thing.  I do love a bit of supernatural nonsense!

Will report back when I have watched more of it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

Just put Gentlemen (Guy Richie) on and enjoying it thus far


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jan 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Just put Gentlemen (Guy Richie) on and enjoying it thus far


Love the dialogue. Typical Guy Richie.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Just put Gentlemen (Guy Richie) on and enjoying it thus far


I enjoyed it.  The character Hugh Grant plays is almost the mirror of a mate of mine, it’s rather weird watching him.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2022)

Have you watched Villain with Craig Fairbrass Badgers - that’s worth a spin.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Have you watched Villain with Craig Fairbrass Badgers - that’s worth a spin.


On the list


----------



## teqniq (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I enjoyed it.  The character Hugh Grant plays is almost the mirror of a mate of mine, it’s rather weird watching him.



Wow. I watched the film a couple of times and didn't realise that was him.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Wow. I watched the film a couple of times and didn't realise that was him.


At first I was ‘fuck me it’s D..’ and was then ‘fuck me it’s Hugh Grant’.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I enjoyed it.  The character Hugh Grant plays is almost the mirror of a mate of mine, it’s rather weird watching him.


It is really good  

Reminds me of you and me on a night out


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 15, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Have you started this yet?
> 
> I'm about half way and I think this is the best series so far. Very different from the others but just as engaging.
> 
> Lammers' Ferry is one of my favourite characters ever. Watch his expressions. Sometimes they're hilarious!


Three eps in, really enjoying it


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Three eps in, really enjoying it



Good ending too. 

One of the best shows Netflix has done, IMO.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Have you watched Villain with Craig Fairbrass Badgers - that’s worth a spin.



I've been eyeing this but I usually find Geezer-Gangster stuff depressing, so I've swerved it. 

I'll give it a go on your rec.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

Badgers said:


> On the list


On the tellybox Numbers


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I've been eyeing this but I usually find Geezer-Gangster stuff depressing, so I've swerved it.
> 
> I'll give it a go on your rec.


I do too these days but some of the older ones are undoubtedly good so there is for me still a taste for a good/new one.  Enjoy is the wrong word in ways but I did enjoy this one.  I actually felt sorry for the main protagonist.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I've been eyeing this but I usually find Geezer-Gangster stuff depressing, so I've swerved it.
> 
> I'll give it a go on your rec.


Fairbrass extends his normal range. There are familiar gangster/tasty geezer/hoolie types in there, but some are shown to be to some degree self-reflective. 

But the film avoids the 'read a few books inside and did an Open University sociology course and is now a fluffy puppy dog with occasional outbursts who needs taming by a forgiving woman' trope, or at least skims past it whilst on a dangerously accelerating trajectory heading for sudden impact.

What struck me most was the way it presented a contrast between how the main character saw himself as having overcome his short-tempered violence and his short-sighted ambition and his shortcomings, and how we the audience could see that no, he definitely hadn't. 

It is not about a master criminal. It is about a flawed man of limited ability and little capacity to remake himself.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 15, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Fairbrass extends his normal range. There are familiar gangster/tasty geezer/hoolie types in there, but some are shown to be to some degree self-reflective.
> 
> But the film avoids the 'read a few books inside and did an Open University sociology course and is now a fluffy puppy dog with occasional outbursts who needs taming by a forgiving woman' trope, or at least skims past it whilst on a dangerously accelerating trajectory heading for sudden impact.
> 
> ...


<eek> just read that and it sounded more like...

That cunt Fairbrass does extend beyond his normal acting ends.  Of course there's fucking familiar gangster/tasty geezer/hoolie types in 'ere, but some of us are fucking shown to be to some degree self-fuckin-reflective.

What this fucking film avoids is the 'reformed cunt' trope, or at least skims past it whilst on a double quick trajectory heading for sudden-fucking-impact, claret imminent.

Listen to me you fucking..... the way it presented a contrast between how that slippery cunt saw himself as having overcome his hard cunt attitude and his short-sighted ambition and his liberties, and how us cunts could see that no, he's still nawty.

Fuck  him, cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Have you watched Villain with Craig Fairbrass Badgers - that’s worth a spin.


Watching now


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> <eek> just read that and it sounded more like...
> 
> That cunt Fairbrass does extend beyond his normal acting ends.  Of course there's fucking familiar gangster/tasty geezer/hoolie types in 'ere, but some of us are fucking shown to be to some degree self-fuckin-reflective.
> 
> ...





I decided to avoid Fairbrass, after the _Rise Of The Foot Soldier_ films, which are grim as fuck, and bring home the fact that people like that really exist in the city I live in. I find it genuinely disturbing that you could actually bump-in to some of these evil bastards on a night out in the East End. Then there's the whole thing about making celebrities out of people like Pat Tate and Carlton Leech (who?)

Mrs S is out tomorrow so I've earmarked _Villain_ for the afternoon.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> <eek> just read that and it sounded more like...
> 
> That cunt Fairbrass does extend beyond his normal acting ends.  Of course there's fucking familiar gangster/tasty geezer/hoolie types in 'ere, but some of us are fucking shown to be to some degree self-fuckin-reflective.
> 
> ...


They should do a franchise and follow the _Die Hard_ naming convention

_Hard Cunt
Hard Cunt 2: Harder Cunt
Hard Cunt With A Vengeance
Live Free Or Hard Cunt
A Good Day To You, Hard Cunt_


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I do too these days but some of the older ones are undoubtedly good ...



Which ones? 

The Long Good Friday, kicked of the "modern" GG flick, but I'm struggling to think of any other ground-breakers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 15, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Which ones?
> 
> The Long Good Friday, kicked of the "modern" GG flick, but I'm struggling to think of any other ground-breakers.


_Hard Target_, the original _Villain_, _A Sense Of Freedo_m and _McVicar_ all had something a bit above others...

Oh and:









						Fool's Gold: The Story of the Brink's-Mat Robbery (TV Movie 1993) - IMDb
					

Fool's Gold: The Story of the Brink's-Mat Robbery: Directed by Terry Winsor. With Sean Bean, Trevor Byfield, Larry Lamb, George Jackos. A dramatized speculation of what happened in November 1983 when Micky McAvoy and some of his mates planned a heist and were surprised when they discovered...




					m.imdb.com


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 15, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Which ones?
> 
> The Long Good Friday, kicked of the "modern" GG flick, but I'm struggling to think of any other ground-breakers.



Mona Lisa.


----------



## moomoo (Jan 15, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The Lost Daughter.
> 
> Astonishingly good, everything about it, plus I've had an almighty crush on Jessie Buckley for ages now so was made up to see her in it.



Loved it but yes, very hard to watch and relatable in places. Such a good film though.


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 15, 2022)

Just finished this, loved it!

Edit (Station eleven that is. Don't know where the quote went?)


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2022)

I thought the brand new Netflix exclusive Scream 5 film was meant to drop tonight in the UK? I guess it was US-only, as it’s not coming up right now when we search for it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyway, further to my initial report and as Epona also corroborated, *Archive 81* continues to be highly watchable more than two thirds in. Can’t vouch for how it is going to end, but a firm recommendation from me so far.


----------



## Epona (Jan 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Anyway, further to my initial report and as Epona also corroborated, *Archive 81* continues to be highly watchable more than two thirds in. Can’t vouch for how it is going to end, but a firm recommendation from me so far.



Aye, currently about 20 mins into Ep 3 and so far it is just getting better and better - without wanting to give too much away, the plot has widened out a bit so it is now feeling a bit different and more complex than your average "wooo, ghosts" type drama, we're learning more about the 2 main characters (and I hope we will see more of Jess too), and there is some weird shit going on - all in all very enjoyable so far.


----------



## Mation (Jan 16, 2022)

Saw _The Circle_ - the film with Emma Watson,  Tom Hanks and John Boyega. Surprisingly watchable, even though none of the characters was believable, and the plot bumped about between the obvious and the ridiculous, or both. The 'live' social media comments were quite funny and it looked pretty. Good for procrastination, with in-built penance; you can enjoy it, but not too much.

Sorry for fouling up the thread with Tom Hanks.


----------



## Reno (Jan 16, 2022)

Scaggs said:


> Just finished this, loved it!
> 
> Edit (Station eleven that is. Don't know where the quote went?)


I started a thread here as it's not a Netflix show:









						Station Eleven (post apocalyptic tv show, based on the acclaimed novel)
					

I finished this last night and it's so good, it deserves its own thread, Station Eleven may already be my contender for best tv drama of the year. The acclaimed novel by Emily St. John Mandel has been on my reading list but I never got round to it, so I don't know how it compares. Station Eleven...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Reno (Jan 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> I thought the brand new Netflix exclusive Scream 5 film was meant to drop tonight in the UK? I guess it was US-only, as it’s not coming up right now when we search for it.


It's not a Netflix film, theatrical release only for now. It's been mostly getting good reviews, so looking forward to it.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Anyway, further to my initial report and as Epona also corroborated, *Archive 81* continues to be highly watchable more than two thirds in. Can’t vouch for how it is going to end, but a firm recommendation from me so far.


We watched the first one last night and were impressed. It could so easily be a cheap 2D effort, but it's so not.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 16, 2022)

Another vote for Undercover. I think it got better with each series, S3 was very good to binge.

Ozark next Friday.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 16, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Another vote for Undercover. I think it got better with each series, S3 was very good to binge.
> 
> Ozark next Friday.


New series of Ozark? Fab.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 16, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> New series of Ozark? Fab.



14 episodes. Releasing them 7+7.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2022)

Point  Break. 
Shit.
One star for the amusing reference to "Patrick's Road House".


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Finished Hellbound. It’s certainly decent but nowhere as gripping as Squid Game, so I am a bit puzzled by its even greater viewing figures.
> 
> I was a bit peeved off that none of the fundamental mysteries of the premise were answered in the finale, which felt a bit Lost-esque. Points awarded for a fairly original storyline though.


I've just finished this and really liked it. I thought the supernatural element might end up putting me off but the human drama was good enough for me to keep me interested.

And I rather liked that it didn't explain itself....and pushed the door well and truly open for another series. I often don't like that but in this case, I really do want to know what's going to happen next.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 16, 2022)

Killing Dad
Richard E Grant, Julie Walters, Denholm Elliot.

Good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm well pissed off with the Silent Sea. My wife and daughter like it so we are still ploughing ahead . . . . . but blimey, aside from the crappy story and people behaving in unbelievable ways (I have really just given up on the story), there are editing and filming issues. Quite often the camera 'crosses the line' making for some very confusing moments, especially when all the characters are wearing the same clothing and standing in rooms and corridors that all look the same from almost every angle.
I also keep seeing lazy / bad editing decisions that appear to be completely unnecessary.

Boo. Please end.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2022)

YES! It's over.
. . . and WTF was that?
To celebrate here is Doona Bae being in Japanese  band.


----------



## hastobefunky (Jan 19, 2022)

South park


----------



## T & P (Jan 19, 2022)

*The Photocopier. *A new award winning mystery-drama Indonesian film about a university student whose academic future is in jeopardy due to a wild night out she has no recollection of, and who sets out to try to deduct the events of the previous night.

Whereas not amazing, it’s still perfectly  watchable. Could have been 20 minutes shorter, and it’s more social commentary drama than a whodunnit mystery, but would still recommend.


----------



## keybored (Jan 20, 2022)

keybored said:


> All three seasons of El Marginal just released on Netflix, looks tempting. Anyone tried it yet?


Season 4 now up. Dunno whether to dive into that or Undercover first, they're both brilliant.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 20, 2022)

After five years I finally managed to watch,
I Called Him Morgan, a documentary about the short life and tragic death of the brilliant Bebop trumpet player Lee Morgan.
It was as good as I expected it to be.
Well told with a great soundtrack.
Whilst watching it I realised it is fifty years next month since his death.
Sad story, but portrayed with affection.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Photocopier. *A new award winning mystery-drama Indonesian film about a university student whose academic future is in jeopardy due to a wild night out she has no recollection of, and who sets out to try to deduct the events of the previous night.
> 
> Whereas not amazing, it’s still perfectly  watchable. Could have been 20 minutes shorter, and it’s more social commentary drama than a whodunnit mystery, but would still recommend.


Sounds like the hangover. 'not amazing'


----------



## T & P (Jan 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Sounds like the hangover. 'not amazing'


I’d wager you’ll like it better than me, actually. It couldn’t be more different to The Hangover in tone, and without giving anything away, there are dark forces at work.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 20, 2022)

Binge watching Queen of the South. On episode 10 Season 1 at the moment. liking it at lot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’d wager you’ll like it better than me, actually. It couldn’t be more different to The Hangover in tone, and without giving anything away, there are dark forces at work.


I doubt it is. I was making a joke.  Highlighting the  juxtaposition that while the two films are clearly nothing alike they have a similar set up.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 20, 2022)

I've gone back to Gloria, and I'm finding that it still is good, even if they lay on the "Commies were worse" stuff a bit thick. I was always of the opinion that the budget had run out when they came to do the scenes set in the Angola and Guinea-Bissau wars, but the latest stuff shows them doing "more with less" on that front. By which I mean that they ram home the war is hell thing, and show it's even worse in colonial wars.

In the last ep I saw, the chief PIDE guy accuses the Americans of helping "terrorists" in their African colonies. Is this a reference to Holden Roberto, whose forces in Angola committed "regrettable excesses" against both white settlers and local African people, but who also seems to have been a contact (or an asset?) of the National Security Council in Washington?

Like most good TV series, this one strips bare the limits of the medium, I think. A novel, or even a movie, would be better at conveying the inner psychology of these characters, and evoking the historical context in which they were trapped.

(The39thStep - once I've finished the series, I'm going back to your post with "thoughts on Gloria" in it).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> New series of Ozark? Fab.


Heads up Ozark fans!!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 21, 2022)

We watched The Puppet Master last night. 😳

Highly recommended if you like true crime documentaries.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 21, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Heads up Ozark fans!!



First half of the season only it seems, can't see a release date for the final 7 episodes - any ideas?


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2022)

moomoo said:


> We watched The Puppet Master last night. 😳
> 
> Highly recommended if you like true crime documentaries.



I need to finish watching that - it's incredible, I spent most of it in awe at how gullible some people are tbh 
I mean I feel bad for the victims.  It's all really "wtf"?
He was obviously preying on people who were more likely to fall for the lies, it's just a really shocking tale all round.  Went on for years too, peoples' lives wrecked by him.


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> First half of the season only it seems, can't see a release date for the final 7 episodes - any ideas?



They were advertising it previously as a 7+7 release so from that I'd assume a sizeable gap between - later in the year probably


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 21, 2022)

moomoo said:


> We watched The Puppet Master last night. 😳
> 
> Highly recommended if you like true crime documentaries.


Ooh that's my night sorted then


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 21, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Heads up Ozark fans!!



IIRC most of the issues were resolved at the end of the last series. They're going to have to come up with more problems that need solving


----------



## Supine (Jan 21, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> IIRC most of the issues were resolved at the end of the last series. They're going to have to come up with more problems that need solving



Did you miss a series by mistake? Finish of last season was big!


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 21, 2022)

Liking Yellowjackets so far. So far it seems like Lord of the Flies but mostly from a before/after perspective.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2022)

Supine said:


> Did you miss a series by mistake? Finish of last season was big!



Very big!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Liking Yellowjackets so far. So far it seems like Lord of the Flies but mostly from a before/after perpective.


That's on Now/SKY though


----------



## Reno (Jan 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Liking Yellowjackets so far. So far it seems like Lord of the Flies but mostly from a before/after perspective.


I'm two episodes into this and am enjoying it. It' also heavily inspired by the 1972 Andes plane crash with an Uruguayan amateur rugby team onboard. They too survived by resorting to cannibalism and the 1993 movie Alive was based on it. As a 70s child with morbid interests, I was obsessed with that.


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2022)

The excellent 2018 documentary about John Curry, The Ice King, is now on Netflix.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2022)

I’ve finished Yellowjackets, very watchable and some great performances across the board.

ETA As said above it’s not on Netflix- can’t remember why the fuck I posted it here…


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2022)

Finished Archive 81 last night. Bit disappointed with the ending. Had absolutely loved it all the way through.


----------



## Thora (Jan 21, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Finished Archive 81 last night. Bit disappointed with the ending. Had absolutely loved it all the way through.


I loved it too.  Reminded me a bit of other things I’d loved like Dark and Stranger Things.
The ending was very much setting up season 2 rather than tying up the story.


----------



## Thora (Jan 21, 2022)

Is Yellowjackets on Netflix?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2022)

Thora said:


> The ending was very much setting up season 2 rather than tying up the story.


Yeh, I am so fucking sick of that though. Wish I could just watch something with a satisfying denoument for a change.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2022)

Thora said:


> Is Yellowjackets on Netflix?


No, on Sky/ NowTV


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2022)

I don't really want to admit it to my family . . . . . but I think I might not be enjoying Cobra Kai series 4.


----------



## T & P (Jan 21, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't really want to admit it to my family . . . . . but I think I might not be enjoying Cobra Kai series 4.


Two questions. Is that because until now they liked it while you said it was crap? And didn’t you like any of the previous three seasons?


----------



## Mation (Jan 21, 2022)

Just started watching Zoo.

Apparently I tried it some time before but didn't get past 2 minutes. I am now 5 minutes in, and have decided to enjoy it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> Two questions. Is that because until now they liked it while you said it was crap? And didn’t you like any of the previous three seasons?


I don't really understand your first question. 
We have all (family) enjoyed it from the beginning.
I don't want to mention that I might not be enjoying it, because just saying it out loud might make it real for the others.
I have found myself not looking forward to watching it when it's suggested, while I am watching, I'm just waiting for the episode to end. Yesterday I was disappointed it wasn't the season finale "oh yeah, they have to have a tournament".


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't really understand your first question.
> We have all (family) enjoyed it from the beginning.
> I don't want to mention that I might not be enjoying it, because just saying it out loud might make it real for the others.
> I have found myself not looking forward to watching it when it's suggested, while I am watching, I'm just waiting for the episode to end. Yesterday I was disappointed it wasn't the season finale "oh yeah, they have to have a tournament".


I beg your pardon, I see that I initially misread your comment as ‘I think I might be enjoying S4 of Cobra Kai’


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> I beg your pardon, I see that I initially misread your comment as ‘I think I might be enjoying S4 of Cobra Kai’


No. My family are not keen on me pointing out why I am not enjoying a show, "ruins it" apparently. Obviously it's allowed the other way around.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. My family are not keen on me pointing out why I am not enjoying a show, "ruins it" apparently. Obviously it's allowed the other way around.



Get that, to an extent. The better half will argue that any objections to shows like Money Heist are pointless because its clearly ridiculous and should just accept the silliness and go with the flow...


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2022)

I finished Archive 81. Enjoyed it throughout, and perhaps because I was expecting a pretty bad ending after various comments, I actually thought it was pretty decent, if  not the happy ending that would have left me all fuzzy inside. And whereas it might have been well intended to extract further seasons from Netflix, if you think about it, it also works just as well as the ending of the story.


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> I finished Archive 81. Enjoyed it throughout, and perhaps because I was expecting a pretty bad ending after various comments, I actually thought it was pretty decent, if  not the happy ending that would have left me all fuzzy inside. And whereas it might have been well intended to extract further seasons from Netflix, if you think about it, it also works just as well as the ending of the story.



Agreed, I didn't even think of it as being open for future seasons, I just thought it was quite a good end to the thing.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 22, 2022)

'71

Night time peril in Belfast. Perfidious bastards on both sides


----------



## MBV (Jan 22, 2022)

Bit disappointed by the Puppet Master



Spoiler



Seemed like another Netflix doc that did not have a satisfying conclusion. At least it was short.


----------



## smmudge (Jan 22, 2022)

Shit how did Netflix think Brazen was 98% match for us? Gonna have to rate some stuff to make it a bit smarter, or stop giving out our log in!!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 22, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Shit how did Netflix think Brazen was 98% match for us? Gonna have to rate some stuff to make it a bit smarter, or stop giving out our log in!!



That's a proper stinker. 

We managed about 20 minutes.


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2022)

smmudge said:


> Shit how did Netflix think Brazen was 98% match for us? Gonna have to rate some stuff to make it a bit smarter, or stop giving out our log in!!



I watched that the other day and it left absolutely no impression on me whatsoever (other than it had Alyssa Milano in it and I liked her in Charmed back in the day as well as respect to her for various reasons) - unfortunately it seemed a bit like something that would fit well in the afternoon "thriller" slot on Channel 5.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> I beg your pardon, I see that I initially misread your comment as ‘I think I might be enjoying S4 of Cobra Kai’


Just watched the second to last episode and I might be back on board.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2022)

The House 😎 Was not expecting that! Excellent!


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched the second to last episode and I might be back on board.


I was unconvinced myself and even borderline disappointed during the first couple of episodes because I’d enjoyed  the previous three seasons so much, but by the end I rated as probably the best yet. I guess you wouldn’t go as far if you’re only warming up to it near the end, but I am glad to hear you are liking it more. The final two episodes are brilliant imo.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 22, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The House 😎 Was not expecting that! Excellent!


I watched this last night, was good!


----------



## Epona (Jan 22, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The House 😎 Was not expecting that! Excellent!



That is on my list to watch soon - OH wants to see it too so we've earmarked it as something to watch together, but we are so rarely sat down with free time and awake together that it could be a while.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2022)

We only got one and a half stories into 'The House', my wife and daughter didn't like it at all, and I really wasn't that interested. Might watch the end on my own one day.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 22, 2022)

"Munich - the edge of war" (Robert Harris based book) - excellent.....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2022)

davesgcr said:


> "Munich - the edge of war" (Robert Harris based book) - excellent.....


On my list!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We only got one and a half stories into 'The House', my wife and daughter didn't like it at all, and I really wasn't that interested. Might watch the end on my own one day.


It must be quite difficult finding something you all like, I imagine. 3  different individuals of varying ages and life experience/minds.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

sojourner said:


> It must be quite difficult finding something you all like, I imagine. 3  different individuals of varying ages and life experience/minds.


It's not that hard really. I mean I wasn't very keen anyway, my daughter was just more vocal about it. I certainly didn't complain when we switched it off. 
We do generally like quite similar things. 18 rated is generally off the table and my wife and daughter don't like darker stuff (unless it's in anime form) I have a far lower tolerance for anime than they do, but I do have a relatively high tolerance for it compared to most adults. 
I did marry my wife because we got along, and we did make the child we have together.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2022)

Yeh, it wasn't a judgement or owt. Making a kid doesn't automatically mean you'll like the same stuff though😄


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

I want to watch a family movie tonight. What's good?


----------



## Epona (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want to watch a family movie tonight. What's good?



Ready Player One - if it's still on iPlayer (I know this is the Netflix thread - it was on Netflix but seems to have disappeared, it was on iPlayer as recently as last weekend)


----------



## Epona (Jan 23, 2022)

I just suspect you've probably seen everything that I am likely to suggest


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ready Player One - if it's still on iPlayer (I know this is the Netflix thread - it was on Netflix but seems to have disappeared, it was on iPlayer as recently as last weekend)


We have already watched it. I did actually suggest to my daughter earlier but she says it's still fresh in her mind. It's a shame isle of dogs isn't still playing. 

I have just had a look through. . . we are probably just going to do the Cobra Kai climax


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ready Player One - if it's still on iPlayer (I know this is the Netflix thread - it was on Netflix but seems to have disappeared, it was on iPlayer as recently as last weekend)





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We have already watched it. I did actually suggest to my daughter earlier but she says it's still fresh in her mind. It's a shame isle of dogs isn't still playing.
> 
> I have just had a look through. . . we are probably just going to do the Cobra Kai climax


This probably belongs in the Books thread, but I can’t recommend the book enough if you even vaguely liked the film. So much more multilayered, and thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## Epona (Jan 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> This probably belongs in the Books thread, but I can’t recommend the book enough if you even vaguely liked the film. So much more multilayered, and thoroughly enjoyable.



Thanks, will have a look - I thought the film was great.  I'm always on the lookout for family friendly fun/action films to put on when my parents come round, we watched that (well I re-watched it, they saw it for the first time) on their most recent visit and they loved it too - it's a good film.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jan 23, 2022)

aqua said:


> It's nice isn't it, but slightly odd at the same time.


When i heard that it isn't actually the same octopus and a whole bunch of them it lost its shine


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> This probably belongs in the Books thread, but I can’t recommend the book enough if you even vaguely liked the film. So much more multilayered, and thoroughly enjoyable.


I did 'vaguely' like it. I'll check it out. . . . but if it ends up being like that time when everybody told me Harry Potter wasn't a childrens book, I'm coming for you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> When i heard that it isn't actually the same octopus and a whole bunch of them it lost its shine


Whaaaat???


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

I can’t remember if it’d been on Netflix before, but it’s certainly on now. If there was such a thing as as a Best Low Budget B-film award, I would be cheerleading for *Circle* (not The Circle).

A perfect late evening film, and actually surprisingly engaging and thought-provoking. If you’re looking for watchable late night fodder, this is as good as they come.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I want to watch a family movie tonight. What's good?



The Godfather


----------



## hegley (Jan 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> This probably belongs in the Books thread, but I can’t recommend the book enough if you even vaguely liked the film. So much more multilayered, and thoroughly enjoyable.


The book is truly terrible. The author spells out every single reference in case his audience misses them - it's like being bludgeoned with a hammer over and over again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> The Godfather


I'm not a fan at all. Can't imagine the rest of the family would be either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2022)

hegley said:


> The book is truly terrible. The author spells out every single reference in case his audience misses them - it's like being bludgeoned with a hammer over and over again.


OK, I'm out. That sounds like the kind of shit I really hate.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 23, 2022)

having a bit of a lazy net flix day

so Munich was a nice surprise today 

don't watch ghosts of war


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not a fan at all. Can't imagine the rest of the family would be either.



My mom introduced it to me when was a young teen. Eternally grateful for that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> having a bit of a lazy net flix day
> 
> so Munich was a nice surprise today
> 
> don't watch ghosts of war



Have to say, was a bit disappointed with Munich.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I did 'vaguely' like it. I'll check it out. . . . but if it ends up being like that time when everybody told me Harry Potter wasn't a childrens book, I'm coming for you.


Well, it’s most certainly not Harry Potter territory, in terms of the readership it’s intended for at least.

It’s basically a grown-up fantasy/sci-fi tale particularly suited to to those of us born in the 1970s and 80s. That in itself doesn’t guarantee you’ll like the book, but it will undoubtedly resonate with you (as I believe like me you’re in your 40s or 50s) and it’s certainly not a kiddies’ book.


----------



## T & P (Jan 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK, I'm out. That sounds like the kind of shit I really hate.


Before you make your decision based on a single poster’s opinion in here, you might as well consider a few more before making your mind.

Not that I care that much either way or have shares or an interest in the publishing company that released the book, but it is still a very good read imo, and was well received by critics and punters alike. If you enjoyed the film, it seems bonkers not to give the book a try if you like reading…


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> When i heard that it isn't actually the same octopus and a whole bunch of them it lost its shine


Eeewww, he wanted to fuck all of those octopuses


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> The Godfather



I never really got the appeal of that - I just don't like films about the Mafia however well they are made, it just is not subject matter that appeals to me.  Gangster stuff too, I find it difficult to get into or relate to in any way.

The funny thing is when the frighteningly posh family across the road from my parents (there is a really odd situation there with a row of council houses one side of the road and a row of mansions on the other - it is weird as fuck but it is what it is) wanted to watch one of the Godfather films because some of it had been filmed somewhere that they regularly went on holiday to their villa, they asked my parents if they could bring the video of the film round to watch because they were so frightfully upper class that they didn't have a TV or VCR - having a TV was something they considered a bit common - so they went round to my parents to watch Godfather II or whichever one it was, sitting in the little front room of my parents' council house watching the film on a TV and VCR from Radio Rentals probably being plied with cups of tea and a slice of cake (my mum is a great baker to be fair) but being posh they were probably expecting wine and antipasti or something.

My mum said afterwards that it was an extremely odd and uncomfortable evening.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> I never really got the appeal of that - I just don't like films about the Mafia however well they are made, it just is not subject matter that appeals to me.  Gangster stuff too, I find it difficult to get into or relate to in any way.
> 
> The funny thing is when the frighteningly posh family across the road from my parents (there is a real odd situation there with a row of council houses one side of the road and a row of mansions on the other - it is weird as fuck but it is what it is) wanted to watch one of the Godfather films because some of it had been filmed somewhere that they regularly went on holiday, they asked my parents if they could bring the video of the film round to watch because they were so frightfully upper class that they didn't have a TV or VCR - having a TV was something they considered a bit common - so they went round to my parents to watch Godfather II or whichever one it was, sitting in the little front room of my parents' council house watching the film on a TV and VCR from Radio Rentals probably being plied with cups of tea and a slice of cake (my mum is a great baker to be fair) but being posh they were probably expecting wine and antipasti or something.
> 
> My mum said afterwards that it was an extremely odd and uncomfortable evening.



The second film is probably the best of the trilogy. Sure, the films are a look at an era of the mafia - the rise and fall of one particular branch, but it's much more than just that. It's about family, power, corruption, betrayal. It's also a metaphor for the emptiness of the "American Dream". Of course, took years for yours truly to realise all that. At the time, it was just a good story and Al Pacino's intense presence from young war, hero to dead-eyed patriarch.


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> The second film is probably the best of the trilogy. Sure, the films are a look at an era of the mafia - the rise and fall of one particular branch, but it's much more than just that. It's about family, power, corruption, betrayal. It's also a metaphor for the emptiness of the "American Dream". Of course, took years for yours truly to realise all that. At the time, it was just a good story and Al Pacino's intense presence from young war, hero to dead-eyed patriarch.



I have tried, I just can't get into it enough to want to watch the whole of the first film - you know when you can appreciate that something is really well made and deserves praise - but it's just not for you, and life is too short to try to force yourself to like something that just isn't doing it for you?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2022)

Epona said:


> I have tried, I just can't get into it enough to want to watch the whole of the first film - you know when you can appreciate that something is really well made and deserves praise - but it's just not for you, and life is too short to try to force yourself to like something that just isn't doing it for you?



Of course. 

There's been films and recommendations that avoided for ages because knew that they weren't for me. Was always happy to be proved wrong. Rarely bail on a film, mind. Whether like it or not, always feel compelled to watch it to the end. Used to boil my piss when someone would say, yeah film X is really shit and they've watched, like, 20 mins of it.


----------



## Epona (Jan 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Of course.
> 
> There's been films and recommendations that avoided for ages because knew that they weren't for me. Was always happy to be proved wrong. Rarely bail on a film, mind. Whether like it or not, always feel compelled to watch it to the end. Used to boil my piss when someone would say, yeah film X is really shit and they've watched, like, 20 mins of it.



If I go to the cinema I tend to sit through the entire thing - the only film I ever left before it was finished was something truly dreadful that in some surreal twist of fate I had ended up at the premier in Leicester Square and hadn't actually paid for tickets and was stoned out of my gourd (me and weed do not mix well and I haven't done it in years now) and recall very little about the bit of the film that I saw.

At home though, if I don't engage with something fairly quickly, I'll find something else to watch - life's too short and there is a lot of stuff I haven't watched/read/played yet.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> Before you make your decision based on a single poster’s opinion in here, you might as well consider a few more before making your mind.
> 
> Not that I care that much either way or have shares or an interest in the publishing company that released the book, but it is still a very good read imo, and was well received by critics and punters alike. If you enjoyed the film, it seems bonkers not to give the book a try if you like reading…
> 
> View attachment 307180


I didn't enjoy the film, I just  didn't hate it. It's watchable trash. I really don't like references and plot points being pointed out vividly when they don't need to be, it's a pet hate. I thought the film did this a little too much as is. . .  But of course you are right, I shouldn't write it off without trying it myself. I won't put it to the top of my reading list though, I haven't read anything more than autobiographies for quite some time now.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2022)

Moonrise Kingdom.

Quirky, quaint, not twee, sweet, funny, warm, perfect Sunday night film. 10 years old now mind.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Moonrise Kingdom.
> 
> Quirky, quaint, not twee, sweet, funny, warm, perfect Sunday night film. 10 years old now mind.


Ouch, ten years? I still think of it as a very recent Anderson film. 
Good film. Most enjoyable.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ouch, ten years? I still think of it as a very recent Anderson film.
> Good film. Most enjoyable.


Yeh, knew it was pretty old when I saw Ed Norton looking so young    Ahh, I was thinking of recommending it to you as a family film, but then I wasn't sure if a) you'd seen it and b) if you might think it wasn't appropriate to show your girl.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, knew it was pretty old when I saw Ed Norton looking so young    Ahh, I was thinking of recommending it to you as a family film, but then I wasn't sure if a) you'd seen it and b) if you might think it wasn't appropriate to show your girl.


We did all watch it together quite recently. My daughter is older than all the kids in the movie, so even though I remember some bits being a tad racy I thought it would be ok (the rating said so too). I think it was only one hand on breast moment in the end, nothing too shocking. 
The wife definitely liked it a lot. She also liked the Grand Budapest Hotel, Isle of dogs and Fantastic Mr Fox, but I don't remember her liking any other Wes Anderson films. I think my daughter tolerated it. 

I must admit I thought Shwartzman looked shockingly convincing as a youngster . . . but maybe he actually was 10 years ago.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 24, 2022)

Mother/Android was passable entertainment, apocalyptic sci-fi nonsense about androids, but Chloë Grace Moretz, who was the lead (human), seemed to be dialing it in, there was something a bit off about her performance, like she was just going through motions. I don't think she was heavyweight or good enough to carry off the role.

I'd like to add something else, but I've forgotten how to add spoiler tags, can someone please remind me?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Mother/Android was passable entertainment, apocalyptic sci-fi nonsense about androids, but Chloë Grace Moretz, who was the lead (human), seemed to be dialing it in, there was something a bit off about her performance, like she was just going through motions. I don't think she was heavyweight or good enough to carry off the role.
> 
> I'd like to add something else, but I've forgotten how to add spoiler tags, can someone please remind me?


Click on the three dots on the right. . . 



Then the crossed out eye. 


Or just write in . .


Spoiler



This is a spoiler


----------



## Reno (Jan 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We did all watch it together quite recently. My daughter is older than all the kids in the movie, so even though I remember some bits being a tad racy I thought it would be ok (the rating said so too). I think it was only one hand on breast moment in the end, nothing too shocking.
> The wife definitely liked it a lot. She also liked the Grand Budapest Hotel, Isle of dogs and Fantastic Mr Fox, but I don't remember her liking any other Wes Anderson films. I think my daughter tolerated it.
> 
> I must admit I thought Shwartzman looked shockingly convincing as a youngster . . . but maybe he actually was 10 years ago.


Jason Schwartzman didn't play a youngster in Moonlight Kingdom, he played a camp counsellor. He was a youngster in Wes Anderson's Rushmore though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 24, 2022)

Reno said:


> Jason Schwartzman didn't play a youngster in Moonlight Kingdom, he played a camp counsellor. He was a youngster in Wes Anderson's Rushmore though.


I am aware of that but he seemed very young, and acted very much like the younger boys. I know he was obviously was not as young as the other boys but he did not come across as particularly adult. 

I do love Rushmore. At least I 'did'. I have not seen it for several years. Probably overdid it a bit. 
One thing I would like it see is the original Bottle Rocket. I was hoping it would be an extra on the DVD but it wasn't and was only available as a separate US rental DVD back when I last gave it some thought (early 2000s)


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2022)

Snowpiercer is back!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> Snowpiercer is back!


I'm not sure I care now that they have got rid of that girl from Labyrinth.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure I care now that they have got rid of that girl from Labyrinth.


I haven’t looked it up, and don’t tell me if you know for sure, but I was hoping she might have somehow survived her predicament. I can let you know if you want


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t looked it up, and don’t tell me if you know for sure, but I was hoping she might have somehow survived her predicament. I can let you know if you want


I haven't watched the new one but I thought they made it a pretty sure thing at the end of the last series. 
I will probably end up watching it. I'm running out of things to watch on netflix, once amazon runs out again I'll need something to do the washing up to in the morning.


----------



## T & P (Jan 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I haven't watched the new one but I thought they made it a pretty sure thing at the end of the last series.
> I will probably end up watching it. I'm running out of things to watch on netflix, once amazon runs out again I'll need something to do the washing up to in the morning.


If you want to know my thoughts on her fate from the first episode, click below. Obviously contains spoilers…

 Well it looks like she might have! Without saying much about what else happens in the episode, an away team visits the research station to search for data  (or another research station perhaps, not sure), and one of them discovers a sublevel with working machinery and heat. Someone in a full ‘space suit’ with obscure helmet attacks him, clearly thinking he’s one of the bad ones, but he knocks the mystery person out and carries them back to the train.

You don’t get to see the face in this episode, but who else could it be? Unless it’s a double bluff and we’re about to get introduced to a new character


----------



## Reno (Jan 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure I care now that they have got rid of that girl from Labyrinth.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Click on the three dots on the right. . .
> 
> View attachment 307252
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 25, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Mother/Android was passable entertainment, apocalyptic sci-fi nonsense about androids, but Chloë Grace Moretz, who was the lead (human), seemed to be dialing it in, there was something a bit off about her performance, like she was just going through motions. I don't think she was heavyweight or good enough to carry off the role.
> 
> I'd like to add something else, but I've forgotten how to add spoiler tags, can someone please remind me?





Spoiler: Spoiler



I figured out the twist as soon as I saw Arthur put away his blade as soon as he saw she was pregnant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 26, 2022)

Watched nightbooks. Falls short of being something that will be decent viewing for kids and adults. I even felt it was a bit too childish for my 14 year old. It didn't have to inject any more horror or adult themes, but would have worked just fine with a more adult sensibility. Less grottbags more Goonies.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 28, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure I care now that they have got rid of that girl from Labyrinth.



Yeah Jennifer Connelly is apparently in series 3. So I might give it a gander since she's by far the best reason for watching in it. Well, her and Alison Wright.

***

Thought this was interesting re: Queens Gambit:









						The Queen's Gambit: Netflix denied motion to dismiss defamation case
					

Lawyers say the fictional show tarnished the reputation of chess champion Nona Gaprindashvili.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 28, 2022)

Carvaged said:


> Thought this was interesting re: Queens Gambit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Netflix would be best off offering Nona Gaprindashvili an exclusive documentary asap, they obviously misrepresented her achievements and should make good.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jan 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Whaaaat???


Yep, was mentioned in this (very interesting) podcast - Episode 57: Octopus Intelligence (and more!) | Roger Hanlon | Click to Listen — After On


----------



## souljacker (Jan 29, 2022)

Just finished Cobra Kai season 4. It's so cheesy and the storylines are just daft but I think it's the best TV show out there at the moment. Can't wait until season 5.


----------



## magneze (Jan 29, 2022)

Didn't bother after S4E1. Did it get better?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 29, 2022)

magneze said:


> Didn't bother after S4E1. Did it get better?


I thought so. The tournament in the last two episodes is especially good.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 30, 2022)

Archive 81.

Watched an episode the other night. Then another half an episode the night after, after a shattering day at work and was falling asleep while watching it.

So far, tonight/this morning, I finished watching the last half of that episode, followed by binge-watching three more episodes. Now on another. It's very more-ish.

ETA: Watched the last two episodes of season one today. It is quite thrilling and gripping. 



Spoiler: Not too spoiler-y, more a broad 'elevator pitch'-style description of the premise



I'd say it's a bit Stranger Things-y, but with a couple of nerdy guys as protagonist and sidekick instead of a bunch of kids, and also a woman and a teenage girl as sidekick in a sort of parallel/interacting storyline, which is otherworldy in a kind of Stranger Things-y type way, albeit more Hammer Horror/occulty.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 31, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK, I'm out. That sounds like the kind of shit I really hate.





T & P said:


> Before you make your decision based on a single poster’s opinion in here, you might as well consider a few more before making your mind.
> 
> Not that I care that much either way or have shares or an interest in the publishing company that released the book, but it is still a very good read imo, and was well received by critics and punters alike. If you enjoyed the film, it seems bonkers not to give the book a try if you like reading…




Literature.








There's a thread on it. Ready Player One

I'm not a fan.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 31, 2022)

Archive 81, finally. Loving it so far.

Those of you who enjoyed it - Epona, T & P, Thora, AnnO'Neemus  - might want to check out some of the two directors other stuff, Aaron Moorhead and Justin Benson

Be advised: they refuse to meet your expectations on endings, pretty much all the time

I recommend Resolution, The Endless, Spring and Synchronic. They are all a bit ... _off_, if you know what I mean. Unsettling. Not horror though. All of them bear repeated watching IMO

Edit as I just noticed Aaron's surname was Motorhead


----------



## Epona (Feb 1, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Archive 81, finally. Loving it so far.
> 
> Those of you who enjoyed it - Epona, T & P, Thora, AnnO'Neemus  - might want to check out some of the two directors other stuff, Aaron Motorhead and Justin Benson
> 
> ...



Thank you for the recommendations!  Archive 81 was right up my street, absolutely loved it, so will look out for some of those you've mentioned


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2022)

I wouldn't recommend The War Below, which is about the big bangs created by miners under the trenches in WW1. Most of the film lacks tension and doesn't make the most of what it could be.

This particular struggle in WW1 is better covered in Beneath Hill 60, which isn't on netflix atm


----------



## LDC (Feb 1, 2022)

Re-joined Netflix to watch the latest season of Undercover. Excellent, even better than the others so far! Glad I had a look on here and saw it was out. Think it was Spymaster that recommended it originally, thanks!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 1, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Re-joined Netflix to watch the latest season of Undercover. Excellent, even better than the others so far! Glad I had a look on here and saw it was out. Think it was Spymaster that recommended it originally, thanks!


It’s very good isnt it?! If you’ve not seen it, there’s also the film Ferry on the flix  which I’ve not seen but Spy has & said it’s good.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 2, 2022)

I've just seen there's a new series of The Sinner. I'm going to watch it tonight but I really hope it's better than the last one. I was quite disappointed by it.


----------



## belboid (Feb 2, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I've just seen there's a new series of The Sinner. I'm going to watch it tonight but I really hope it's better than the last one. I was quite disappointed by it.


I thought the first one was great but even the second had a massive drop off in quality.  The third is even worse then?


----------



## Saffy (Feb 2, 2022)

belboid said:


> I thought the first one was great but even the second had a massive drop off in quality.  The third is even worse then?


I didn't rate the third and the second wasn't much better.  It's a shame because the first series was really good. 
It won't stop me watching the fourth though.


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2022)

Half way through *Feria: The Darkest Light. *It’s a Spanish supernatural mystery miniseries. It’s not bad but not mind blowing either. I’d say 6/10, so watchable enough if looking for things to watch, but not worth cleaning your diary for.

Amazing filming location at the least. Must visit the town it’s filmed in the next time I’m Andalucía.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2022)

Finished watching Alice in Borderland. First Japanese rather than Korean "weird stuff" as my partner calls them I've watched.

I wasn't sure of it at the start but it got more insane as it went along. Reminded me of Audition in that sense. I felt it could have kept that up to the end instead of tying up loose ends at end of series.

First couple of episodes are deceptive. Suddenly went somewhere I didn't anticipate.

Very very violent. 

Particularly liked the Japanese hippy free love commune section. Barking mad that was. 

All in all it brought back memories of Tarten films Asian Extreme films.

The Korean "weird stuff" Hellbound and Squid game are done in slightly different way. Bit more obvious social comment. Whilst Sci fi type sceneries both felt more grounded in commenting on today's society. Squid Game was a satire imo.

Japanese is altogether different. Taking one on a trip to the wild side in best episodes of Alice. Doesn't shy away from the exploitation side of it either.


----------



## Epona (Feb 2, 2022)

If you like true crime stuff and documentaries about confidence tricksters/fraudsters etc. then I recommend The Tinder Swindler.
It's a documentary film one off rather than one of these series that drags it out to too many episodes requiring a large investment of time to watch it and with too many recaps, this is a nicely paced sit and watch in one go job.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Finished watching Alice in Borderland. First Japanese rather than Korean "weird stuff" as my partner calls them I've watched.
> 
> I wasn't sure of it at the start but it got more insane as it went along. Reminded me of Audition in that sense. I felt it could have kept that up to the end instead of tying up loose ends at end of series.
> 
> ...



Enjoyed AiB, but felt the tonal shift was a bit abrupt, and some of the characters were like they'd walked right out of a manga. But still intrigued to see where they will go with it. Reminded more of Lord of the Flies/Battle Royale than Audition.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 3, 2022)

Not a recommendation, as such, more an observation. The Fantasy Island film is a bit dark, isn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2022)

Watched that Archive 51 series.
Worra load of drawn out shite. Interesting idea, but it just seemed to flatline the whole way through. No emotion, no scares, no investment, a silly monster that seemed largely unconnected. 
The final episode showed some potential, but in general, for me, it was a neat idea that was hugely flawed .


----------



## Epona (Feb 3, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Not a recommendation, as such, more an observation. The Fantasy Island film is a bit dark, isn't it?



Yeah - I quite enjoyed it, I wouldn't say it's the best thing on screen ever and the premise is definitely very silly, but it's watchable enough if you're looking out for a fairly dark and violent thriller/horror to fill a couple of hours one evening without too high expectations.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched that Archive 51 series.
> Worra load of drawn out shite. Interesting idea, but it just seemed to flatline the whole way through. No emotion, no scares, no investment, a silly monster that seemed largely unconnected.
> The final episode showed some potential, but in general, for me, it was a neat idea that was hugely flawed .


I wasn’t that impressed either.  I liked a lot of the new elements that kept being introduced, but each thread just ended up being a bit meh.  

I didn’t like the central pair.  I didn’t hate them, they were just a bit bland and beautiful.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 3, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Enjoyed AiB, but felt the tonal shift was a bit abrupt, and some of the characters were like they'd walked right out of a manga.


I mean, they had, hadn't they?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I didn’t like the central pair.  I didn’t hate them, they were just a bit bland and beautiful.


I didn't connect with them or care what happened to them. Everyone just plodded through the script. Then at the end there was a jump scare or revelation that (like you say) would just end up going nowhere. A mix of too many things that went on too long and didn't come together.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't connect with them or care what happened to them. Everyone just plodded through the script. Then at the end there was a jump scare or revelation that (like you say) would just end up going nowhere. A mix of too many things that went on too long and didn't come together.


I kept thinking “oh this is where things are going to take off”, but it never did.


----------



## ash (Feb 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I kept thinking “oh this is where things are going to take off”, but it never did.


It would be interesting to see what your students think - my 17 year old is totally gripped by it. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2022)

ash said:


> It would be interesting to see what your students think - my 17 year old is totally gripped by it. I can take it or leave it.


They haven’t mentioned it.  Not like Squid Game.  But because I teach film I try to focus on films rather than telly.  Not that this isn’t the golden age of tv drama… but they don’t need the encouragement with telly.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I wasn’t that impressed either.  I liked a lot of the new elements that kept being introduced, but each thread just ended up being a bit meh.
> 
> I didn’t like the central pair.  I didn’t hate them, they were just a bit bland and beautiful.


I rather liked it. I was most impressed with how the found footage part of the story was realised. At the end of the day the audience is meant to be watching the events set in the past through the footage found by the present day character who’s watching at the same time. But the switch from the actual camera footage to a traditional multi camera narration we really had no right to see since it hadn’t been captured by the 1990s character was clever and seamless even though a pedant could argue it’s a plot hole.

Wasn’t the greatest thing ever but a clever premise, engaging storyline and smart realisation of the visuals gets multiple ticks from me. Far better than a myriad of other series of that genre. I didn’t even think the ending was a bad one.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Feb 3, 2022)

Saffy said:


> I've just seen there's a new series of The Sinner. I'm going to watch it tonight but I really hope it's better than the last one. I was quite disappointed by it.



Don’t get your hopes up too much. It drags on a bit too much too. It’s just Murder She Wrote with pretensions.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2022)

_The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window_

Odd, dark thriller with Kirsten Bell. It's watchable and each ep is less than half an hour. KB is best thing about it.


----------



## ash (Feb 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> They haven’t mentioned it.  Not like Squid Game.  But because I teach film I try to focus on films rather than telly.  Not that this isn’t the golden age of tv drama… but they don’t need the encouragement with telly.


True I’m sure - she found squid game for me and I found Archive 81 for her


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I kept thinking “oh this is where things are going to take off”, but it never did.


Right up to the end. I thought it was taking off when they went into the other world, but it didn't (silly monster didn't help). Then it just ended as if something interesting was about to happen. . . But it doesn't. I'd forgive the final final end bit if it wasn't similar to how they ended every other episode.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2022)

Great. Don't need to watch it now


----------



## Supine (Feb 4, 2022)

FFS


----------



## Epona (Feb 4, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> _The Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window_
> 
> Odd, dark thriller with Kirsten Bell. It's watchable and each ep is less than half an hour. KB is best thing about it.


It's a spoof that sends up a variety of recent film and series offerings (Woman in the Window, Fear of Rain are the 2 most obvious ones, but there were plenty of others referenced etc) but it isn't spoofy enough to actually come across as a spoof so it just ends up seeming like a not particularly well thought out and somewhat odd and silly/slightly hammed-up thriller series.

I mean I watch a lot of that sort of stuff and could pick out a lot of references to the things it was sending up, I quite enjoyed it, but it really needed to be more spoofy than it was.


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2022)

Enjoyed the first episode of the brand new *Murderville*, an American remake of the BBC3 series Murder in Successville. 

For anyone not familiar with the concept, each episode features a celebrity guest trying to help solve a murder case, but they don’t know the script of the episode and are improvising throughout.

Easy watching, irreverent comedy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 4, 2022)

That sounds like a fun idea. Never heard of the original.


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That sounds like a fun idea. Never heard of the original.


It’s a bit hit and miss to be fair and some of the guest celebrities largely piss themselves laughing rather than pretending to act or play their roles. So it’s a bit Marmite. But as each episode is mostly a standalone story, one can dip and out of the series and take each episode as an undemanding half hour chunk of comedy.

To be honest the episodes in which the guest celeb is pissing themselves and ‘ruining’ the storyline are funnier ones. So expect more silliness than an engaging comedy crime series.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 4, 2022)

Tinder Swindler

True stories of women swindled out of money by the same guy

Very interesting.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 5, 2022)

Watching the “Woman in the House Across the Street from the Girl in the Window” - I like it.  I’m not very familiar with the genre, but the various tropes are familiar from various adjacent genres. 

Parody of any mass media format is a bit like shooting fish in a barrel, and I’m not sure that without a separate purpose/aim it couldn’t be done to better effect in a 6 minute sketch. But it’s with highbrow-lazy or stupid but detailed enough to sustain my interest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2022)

T & P said:


> It’s a bit hit and miss to be fair and some of the guest celebrities largely piss themselves laughing rather than pretending to act or play their roles. So it’s a bit Marmite. But as each episode is mostly a standalone story, one can dip and out of the series and take each episode as an undemanding half hour chunk of comedy.
> 
> To be honest the episodes in which the guest celeb is pissing themselves and ‘ruining’ the storyline are funnier ones. So expect more silliness than an engaging comedy crime series.


I watched one last night . Not impressed so far, might just be because of Conan. It was just like an extended Conan O Brian skit/special. Not that I hate Conan, it just didn't work quite as well as I imagined. Oh well.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 5, 2022)

Anyone watching In From The Cold?
Just watched episode 1 and I am hooked.


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't Look Up. Very good and the lack of subtlety is the point isn't it? Di Caprio, Streep, Rylance all brilliant.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Don't Look Up. Very good and the lack of subtlety is the point isn't it? Di Caprio, Streep, Rylance all brilliant.



Aye, we loved it.  Yes it is like being bludgeoned over the head with a message, no it is not subtle, yes that is the point, yes we thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2022)

Not much pleased with all the new stuff. 

Snowpiercer - Series three. I'm two episodes in and not hooked at all. Feels like it's run out of steam. 

After Life - Series three. Offering nothing new, feels a bit pointless. 

Murderville - Not as interesting as seems, only lasted one and a half episodes.
The woman in the window watching the man across the street (or whatever it is called). Is it satire? Is it supposed to be funny? Is there an actual thriller in there? I'm too bored to watch any more and find out. 

Watched a film called Hustle last night. It was basically a remake of dirty rotten scoundrels, lighter and far worse. . . . my daughter liked it though so there is an audience. 

Talking of my daughter, she really rates a new anime about some kids trapped on a space station that's new to Netflix.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 6, 2022)

Can't remember if I've said, but Italian animation for adults Tear Along The Dotted Line is very good.


----------



## LDC (Feb 6, 2022)

Re-joined for Undercover (which thoroughly enjoyed) and saw season 3 of Narcos: Mexico was out, so watching that now. As good as the other seasons.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 6, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Re-joined for Undercover (which thoroughly enjoyed) and saw season 3 of Narcos: Mexico was out, so watching that now. As good as the other seasons.



Stunned that anyone could think this re season 3. 


Unbelievable.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 6, 2022)

Rams
Icelandic sheep farming community hit by scrapie.

The vets order a whole valley's sheep herds be destroyed.

Two brothers, who have not spoken for forty years, find their lives changed forever by these events.


It's good, but it's definitely not the comedy Netflix bill it as!


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> Rams
> Icelandic sheep farming community hit by scrapie.
> 
> The vets order a whole valley's sheep herds be destroyed.
> ...



Might watch this, I used to work in TSEs.  Definitely doesn't sound like comedy material.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> Rams
> Icelandic sheep farming community hit by scrapie.
> 
> The vets order a whole valley's sheep herds be destroyed.
> ...


It has darkly comedic moments, amidst the appalling misery.  

The Aussie remake from a couple of years back, with Sam neill, is surprisingly good and plays up the comedy a bit more.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 6, 2022)

Puppetmaster. Hunting The Ultimate Conman
True life stories. Worth a watch.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Has anyone seen _The Puppet Master_ yet?

Absolutely astonishing 3 part doc about a conman who basically kidnapped many women over years and drained them and their families wealth through coercion and manipulation by pretending to be an MI5 agent.

Jaw dropping stuff and quite disturbing.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 6, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Puppetmaster. Hunting The Ultimate Conman
> True life stories. Worth a watch.



Snap. 

Just finished the last part


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone seen _The Puppet Master_ yet?
> 
> Absolutely astonishing 3 part doc about a conman who basically kidnapped many women over years and drained them and their families wealth through coercion and manipulation by pretending to be an MI5 agent.
> 
> Jaw dropping stuff and quite disturbing.



Pretty terrifying.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Has anyone seen _The Puppet Master_ yet?
> 
> Absolutely astonishing 3 part doc about a conman who basically kidnapped many women over years and drained them and their families wealth through coercion and manipulation by pretending to be an MI5 agent.
> 
> Jaw dropping stuff and quite disturbing.


It sounds great judging by reports from several friends, but I will avoid it simply because I get unduly upset about real life  outrageous wrongdoings like this one sounds like, so fuck voluntarily watching something that’s going to get me upset and angry about things I have no control about concerning people I don’t know.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> It sounds great judging by reports from several friends, but I will avoid it simply because I get unduly upset about real life  outrageous wrongdoings like this one sounds like, so fuck voluntarily watching something that’s going to get me upset and angry about things I have no control about concerning people I don’t know.



Definitely not for you then. It's fascinating but makes you want to take a baseball bat to the fucker's kneecaps.


----------



## Epona (Feb 6, 2022)

Yeah it is very OMFG on that score.  Definitely avoid if that sort of thing is too upsetting.

It is a good watch if you like that sort of true crime thing though.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Definitely not for you then. It's fascinating but makes you want to take a baseball bat to the fucker's kneecaps.


Yeah, that’s what I assumed. Pisses me off enough when a fictional series, let alone when I know it’s happened for real.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 6, 2022)

Anxious People.

Good so far. Scandi drama.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Anxious People.
> 
> Good so far. Scandi drama.



I'm 15 minutes in and it looks a bit silly.

Is it supposed to be a comedy?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'm 15 minutes in and it looks a bit silly.
> 
> Is it supposed to be a comedy?



Yes..😁


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> Yeah it is very OMFG on that score.  Definitely avoid if that sort of thing is too upsetting.
> 
> It is a good watch if you like that sort of true crime thing though.


Sounds grim and triggering.


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Sounds grim and triggering.



A lot of these crime things that deal with confidence tricksters/fraud/manipulation of people _are_ triggering by their very nature.

I thought Puppet Master and also The Tinder Swindler which is another recent one were quite well done though - sometimes you see this sort of thing and they almost seem to be exploitative of the victims of the crimes in order to make a sensational story, I felt these two in particular did not go down that particular path or at least not in a sordid way, and those involved were centrally involved in the thing (and The Tinder Swindler has quite a satisfying moment towards the end tbh).


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 7, 2022)

Munich: Edge of War is a damp squib. Based on the important conference between Neville Chamberlain* and Hitler in 1938, with a bit of espionage thrown in, it should have some tension. But it just doesn't.

Jeremy Irons is good as Chamberlain but George MacKay is unconvincing in the lead role and I feel he drags the film down.

*The prime minister not the 1980s Port Vale footballer


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Epona said:


> A lot of these crime things that deal with confidence tricksters/fraud/manipulation of people _are_ triggering by their very nature.
> 
> I thought Puppet Master and also The Tinder Swindler which is another recent one were quite well done though - sometimes you see this sort of thing and they almost seem to be exploitative of the victims of the crimes in order to make a sensational story, I felt these two in particular did not go down that particular path or at least not in a sordid way, and those involved were centrally involved in the thing (and The Tinder Swindler has quite a satisfying moment towards the end tbh).



What made the PM difficult for me is that everyone involved does the exact opposite of what you think they should have done. The victims, the families, the police, and the legal system. If it was a drama you’d think it was ridiculously far-fetched.


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> What made the PM difficult for me is that everyone involved does the exact opposite of what you think they should have done. The victims, the families, the police, and the legal system. If it was a drama you’d think it was ridiculously far-fetched.



Indeed, OH came into the room when I was halfway through PM and watched a bit while we were slowly pottering around getting ready to go out.  After about 15 minutes, he turned to me and said "is this an actual documentary about real events?" because some parts of it are just really quite far fetched, I watched some of it kind of agape.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 7, 2022)

Looks like they've finally released the date for last season of Better Call Saul, rather cryptically- D\R ..... 4\18. Four days after my 40th, wooooh happy birthday to me! Well done Bob Odenkirk for soldiering on and getting it finished.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2022)

S2 of *Raising Dion* has dropped. So far enjoying it even more than S1.

A 12-Certificate superhero genre series that’s more gripping and entertaining than a few Marvel & DC shows, for me at least


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Looks like they've finally released the date for last season of Better Call Saul, rather cryptically- D\R ..... 4\18. Four days after my 40th, wooooh happy birthday to me! Well done Bob Odenkirk for soldiering on and getting it finished.


I started it years ago but got distracted. I should whack through it from the start and get up to date. 
Saw Odenkirk in Fargo today as well. That's one I left to one side for a long time. Only started on series one today. Bit long.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2022)

Also watched 'The Lady in the Van' today which I enjoyed. 

. . . and Baby Driver with my daughter. She screwed up her face up and protested at firs, especially when I said stuff like 'I've got this record' (any record I own is automatically 100% terrible). I think she just dismisses things really quickly and won't give them a chance (like the nut roast I made for dinner). . . . . so it came as quite the surprise when she said that she actually really liked it. I would have thought that even if she did really like it she would have kept it to herself.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also watched 'The Lady in the Van' today which I enjoyed.
> 
> . . . and Baby Driver with my daughter. She screwed up her face up and protested at firs, especially when I said stuff like 'I've got this record' (any record I own is automatically 100% terrible). *I think she just dismisses things really quickly and won't give them a chance* (like the nut roast I made for dinner). . . . . so it came as quite the surprise when she said that she actually really liked it. I would have thought that even if she did really like it she would have kept it to herself.


I wonder who she gets that from… 

(Totally humorous, tongue-in cheek-comment- please don’t take it seriously)


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> What made the PM difficult for me is that everyone involved does the exact opposite of what you think they should have done. The victims, the families, the police, and the legal system. If it was a drama you’d think it was ridiculously far-fetched.



Well...the people who do exactly what you think they should do probably don't get conned?

I mean the guy in the pub believed everything he was told ... it was really crazy. But dont forget he was very young.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I started it years ago but got distracted. I should whack through it from the start and get up to date.
> Saw Odenkirk in Fargo today as well. That's one I left to one side for a long time. Only started on series one today. Bit long.



Fargo is brilliant! Especially season 1.

And Better Call Saul is well worth sticking with. Really excellent although you would need to have watched Breaking Bad.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2022)

Don’t be put off by the apparent slow pace of Fargo, ATOMIC SUPLEX . This is one of those series that’s really worth sticking with if the only thing bothering you is the pace, because it’s one of greatest TV shows of recent times, period.

ETA: to be honest I have been guilty of the very thing myself. Everyone raves about The Wire and having watched the first two or three episodes I have no reason to dispute the general consensus of it being superb, though I am struggling to persevere with it. But Fargo has the extra dimension of being weird in the best possible way. If you have seen the film and liked it, you’d be mad not to watch at least the first two seasons.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 7, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Fargo is brilliant! Especially season 1.
> 
> And Better Call Saul is well worth sticking with. Really excellent although you would need to have watched Breaking Bad.


BCS is much better than Breaking Bad imo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> Don’t be put off by the apparent slow pace of Fargo, ATOMIC SUPLEX . This is one of those series that’s really worth sticking with if the only thing bothering you is the pace, because it’s one of greatest TV shows of recent times, period.
> 
> ETA: to be honest I have been guilty of the very thing myself. Everyone raves about The Wire and having watched the first two or three episodes I have no reason to dispute the general consensus of it being superb, though I am struggling to persevere with it. But Fargo has the extra dimension of being weird in the best possible way. If you have seen the film and liked it, you’d be mad not to watch at least the first two seasons.


Nothing wrong with the pace. Just it bit long for the bite size viewing gaps I generally have in my life. 
I would have probably been quite happy if episode one was a film and that was all there was going to be (maybe with one more scene added). 

I love the wire.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Fargo is brilliant! Especially season 1.
> 
> And Better Call Saul is well worth sticking with. Really excellent although you would need to have watched Breaking Bad.


Same deal with Breaking Bad. I watched a very large chunk of it but then stopped. I think it was when torrents stopped, or at least stopped being easy. 
Never got back into either. I very much enjoyed both.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'm 15 minutes in and it looks a bit silly.
> 
> Is it supposed to be a comedy?



It actually is a lot more than that. It only seems wacky in episode 1
 There is some depth to it as you get to know the characters.

Not at all what you might expect after watching episode 1.
It gradually reveals what is in fact a very human story. 

Well worth a watch.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> BCS is much better than Breaking Bad imo.



It's different. 
I enjoyed both.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 7, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It actually is a lot more than a comedy. There is some depth tonit and it goes on and you get to know the characters.



I binned it after 20 minutes. I'm not into whacky and zany.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 7, 2022)

Surprised no-one's mentioned All Of Us Are Dead yet.  I wouldn't have thought zombies chasing teenagers round a school would have worked for a 12 hour series but it's mostly good fun largely down to a great young cast who slip with ease between scenes of zombie inspired peril and everyday teenage being shitty to each other, fancying each other, being brave and scared and bickering over who did the smelly poo.  Imagine a very violent Grange Hill, but better, and set in Korea, with lots of zombies.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I binned it after 20 minutes. I'm not into whacky and zany.



Pity .. It changes a lot by episode 3. But I get that the first episodes are a bit wacky.


----------



## Supine (Feb 7, 2022)

smokedout said:


> Surprised no-one's mentioned All Of Us Are Dead yet.  I wouldn't have thought zombies chasing teenagers round a school would have worked for a 12 hour series but it's mostly good fun largely down to a great young cast who slip with ease between scenes of zombie inspired peril and everyday teenage being shitty to each other, fancying each other, being brave and scared and bickering over who did the smelly poo.  Imagine a very violent Grange Hill, but better, and set in Korea, with lots of zombies.



Now interested!


----------



## smokedout (Feb 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Now interested!


I enjoyed it, good late night viewing if you don't want to concentrate too much and it doesn't really matter if you miss a bit, there's a bit of meta plot going on but it's not really important.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Same deal with Breaking Bad. I watched a very large chunk of it but then stopped. I think it was when torrents stopped, or at least stopped being easy.
> Never got back into either. I very much enjoyed both.


I certainly respect the difference of opinion regarding widely acclaimed films and series- or not so acclaimed for that matter. I only got to start watching The Sopranos last year, and after consistently seeing it being talked about as one of the all-time great if not the greatest series of all time, I was somewhat underwhelmed by it actually.

The Wire I thought slow as fuck, as well as hard to understand without subtitles though that’s not its fault. And it took a concerned effort to persevere with Game of Thrones and Succession, but I am glad I did. Wouldn’t have if half the world weren’t creaming their pants talking about it though. I’m in the same spot with Ozark right now.


----------



## Reno (Feb 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also watched 'The Lady in the Van' today which I enjoyed.
> 
> . . . and Baby Driver with my daughter. She screwed up her face up and protested at firs, especially when I said stuff like 'I've got this record' (any record I own is automatically 100% terrible).* I think she just dismisses things really quickly and won't give them a chance *(like the nut roast I made for dinner). . . . . so it came as quite the surprise when she said that she actually really liked it. I would have thought that even if she did really like it she would have kept it to herself.


I wonder we she got that from.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> I certainly respect the difference of opinion regarding widely acclaimed films and series- or not so acclaimed for that matter. I only got to start watching The Sopranos last year, and after consistently seeing it being talked about as one of the all-time great if not the greatest series of all time, I was somewhat underwhelmed by it actually.
> 
> The Wire I thought slow as fuck, as well as hard to understand without subtitles though that’s not its fault. And it took a concerned effort to persevere with Game of Thrones and Succession, but I am glad I did. Wouldn’t have if half the world weren’t creaming their pants talking about it though. I’m in the same spot with Ozark right now.



Justified should be as acclaimed as the above.


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2022)

Reno said:


> I wonder we she got that from.


I refer you to post 9301 sir…


----------



## Sue (Feb 7, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Justified should be as acclaimed as the above.


I really liked Justified. I saw something about them making more episodes...


----------



## Epona (Feb 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Also watched 'The Lady in the Van' today which I enjoyed.
> 
> . . . and Baby Driver with my daughter. She screwed up her face up and protested at firs, especially when I said stuff like 'I've got this record' (any record I own is automatically 100% terrible). I think she just dismisses things really quickly and won't give them a chance (like the nut roast I made for dinner). . . . . so it came as quite the surprise when she said that she actually really liked it. I would have thought that even if she did really like it she would have kept it to herself.



They are both good, I've seen them on Freeview both fairly recently (in fact I think Baby Driver has been shown on one of the Freeview channels at least 3 times in the last week - it is a fantastic film though).


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm just going to say that Anxious People is one of the better drama series I've seen in a while.

Dont be thrown by the off beat first episode.
This gets deeper. So by the last few episodes you are completely surprised at every turn.

Some would say its a bit feel good at the end. I prefer to think of it as showing humanity in its better light.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 8, 2022)

Numbers said:


> BCS is much better than Breaking Bad imo.


On balance I think you might be right.  Rhea Seehorn and Patrick Fabian are both brilliant and Odenkirk really came into his own in BCS. It will be sad to see the last of it.



smokedout said:


> Surprised no-one's mentioned All Of Us Are Dead yet.  I wouldn't have thought zombies chasing teenagers round a school would have worked for a 12 hour series but it's mostly good fun largely down to a great young cast who slip with ease between scenes of zombie inspired peril and everyday teenage being shitty to each other, fancying each other, being brave and scared and bickering over who did the smelly poo.  Imagine a very violent Grange Hill, but better, and set in Korea, with lots of zombies.


This sounds right up my street


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 8, 2022)

smokedout said:


> Surprised no-one's mentioned All Of Us Are Dead yet.  I wouldn't have thought zombies chasing teenagers round a school would have worked for a 12 hour series but it's mostly good fun largely down to a great young cast who slip with ease between scenes of zombie inspired peril and everyday teenage being shitty to each other, fancying each other, being brave and scared and bickering over who did the smelly poo.  Imagine a very violent Grange Hill, but better, and set in Korea, with lots of zombies.



I dumped it half way through episode one. A lot of Korean zombie stuff is really good but this just felt like a teen show with zombies


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> I certainly respect the difference of opinion regarding widely acclaimed films and series- or not so acclaimed for that matter. I only got to start watching The Sopranos last year, and after consistently seeing it being talked about as one of the all-time great if not the greatest series of all time, I was somewhat underwhelmed by it actually.


Indeed. The acclaim of the sopranos completely mystifies me. I've given it a good old try because of the gushing reviews and parallels drawn to the wire, but I have found it to be rather boring trash TV. I just don't get it at all. Personally I would say more than just 'not seeing the appeal', I actually dislike it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 8, 2022)

smokedout said:


> Surprised no-one's mentioned All Of Us Are Dead yet.  I wouldn't have thought zombies chasing teenagers round a school would have worked for a 12 hour series but it's mostly good fun largely down to a great young cast who slip with ease between scenes of zombie inspired peril and everyday teenage being shitty to each other, fancying each other, being brave and scared and bickering over who did the smelly poo.  Imagine a very violent Grange Hill, but better, and set in Korea, with lots of zombies.


Interesting title, but then saw its yet another fucking zombie show. Teen zombie show at that. Not at the top of our to do list, especially after what rubber shoes said.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 8, 2022)

Mrs Voltz suggested "the Puppet Master" last night, wasn't really expecting much tbh

What an absolute fucking cunt

Ended up binge watching it


----------



## youbeauty (Feb 8, 2022)

It has been mentioned once way up this thread but I've just watched Babylon - a brilliant story of racism and reggae. How grim a lot of South London was in 1980. ...


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 8, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Mrs Voltz suggested "the Puppet Master" last night, wasn't really expecting much tbh
> 
> What an absolute fucking cunt
> 
> Ended up binge watching it



Bonkers innit?

Proper ‘TV to piss you off’.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Indeed. The acclaim of the sopranos completely mystifies me. I've given it a good old try because of the gushing reviews and parallels drawn to the wire, but I have found it to be rather boring trash TV. I just don't get it at all. Personally I would say more than just 'not seeing the appeal', I actually dislike it.


It took me 4 or 5 attempts and over 10 years to get into The Sopranos, over which time my tastes changed considerably. I completely get your view though.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 8, 2022)

Numbers said:


> BCS is much better than Breaking Bad imo.


100% agree


----------



## nagapie (Feb 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> I certainly respect the difference of opinion regarding widely acclaimed films and series- or not so acclaimed for that matter. I only got to start watching The Sopranos last year, and after consistently seeing it being talked about as one of the all-time great if not the greatest series of all time, I was somewhat underwhelmed by it actually.
> 
> The Wire I thought slow as fuck, as well as hard to understand without subtitles though that’s not its fault. And it took a concerned effort to persevere with Game of Thrones and Succession, but I am glad I did. Wouldn’t have if half the world weren’t creaming their pants talking about it though. I’m in the same spot with Ozark right now.


And this is why I know if you and ATOMIC SUPLEX like something, it's not for me. It"s actually a really good review short cut.


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> And this is why I know if you and ATOMIC SUPLEX like something, it's not for me. It"s actually a really good review short cut.



Knowing who has similar/opposite tastes to you on this thread is more useful than a hundred normal reviews with no history of comparison.

I know that if T & P likes something then there is a fairly good chance that I'll enjoy it, or at least find it entertaining or interesting.
It's not a 100% guarantee, but I'm quite likely to pay more attention to their recommendations and comments on this and other TV/film threads than I would most other posters, simply because of a good hit rate of liking similar things over the years.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> And this is why I know if you and ATOMIC SUPLEX like something, it's not for me. It"s actually a really good review short cut.


Actually he and I have disagreed on the merits of quite a few films and series over time. Same with Reno even though we both agree on the quality of many or most of them, as he points out above.

In a nutshell, if you’re going to use other posters’ reviews as a guide (which I do all the time), the trick is to use more than two and also bear in mind that nobody has identical tastes to others. There are people here highly knowledgeable of and invested in cinematography I would value the opinion of highbrow, arthouse films, but would definitely ignore regarding cheap thrills brainless action films such as, say, Con Air, because you can’t expect them to appreciate both (even though some do).

Some films are highly interesting in how Marmite they prove, in here as well as the wider world and even the professional critic circuit. The recent Netflix film Don’t Look Up is a perfect recent example. Some of us here and some critics thought it was brilliant, some others on both camps thought it was dreadful. For what’s worth I don’t know what Reno and ATOMIC SUPLEX thought of it. I wouldn’t be surprised if both of them disagreed with my assessment, further proving my point.


----------



## Epona (Feb 8, 2022)

T & P said:


> Actually he and I have disagreed on the merits of quite a few films and series over time. Same with Reno even though we both agree on the quality of many or most of them, as he points out above.
> 
> In a nutshell, if you’re going to use other posters’ reviews as a guide (which I do all the time), the trick is to use more than two of them as a guide, and also bear in mind that nobody has identical tastes to others, or might prove a relevant opinion to your tastes depending on the genre. There are people here highly knowledgeable of and invested in cinematography I would value the opinion of highbrow, arthouse films, but ignore regarding cheap thrills brainless action films such as, say, Con Air because you can’t expect them to appreciate both (even though some do).
> 
> Some films are highly interesting in how Marmite they prove, in here as well as the wider world and even the professional critic circuit. The recent Netflix film Don’t Look Up is a perfect recent example. Some of us here and some critics thought it was brilliant, some others on both camps thought it was dreadful. For what’s worth I don’t know what Reno and ATOMIC SUPLEX thought of it. I wouldn’t be surprised if both of them disagreed with my assessment, further proving my point.



This exactly, a bit of triangulation in terms of reviews is best.  And it definitely varies a bit by genre too.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> This exactly, a bit of triangulation in terms of reviews is best.  And it definitely varies a bit by genre too.


Quite. And for what’s worth I’ve come to find the triangulated opinion of the U75 massive more reliable than the professional media film & TV critics, certainly when it comes to the enjoyment factor of cheap thrill productions rather than their artistic merit.

Admittedly I can get unduly positive about some of the stuff I might watch of a Saturday night when I’ve had a drink, though I’d like to think that any regular poster in this forum will have long worked that out


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2022)

Plenty of films and dramas wouldn't have bothered with, if it wasn't for the Kermodes and Cousins on urban.


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2022)

Back to reviews, started *In From the Cold,* a new sci-fi/ spy thriller series. The first episode was mindlessly entertaining enough if you lower your expectations sufficiently. It felt like a poor man’s Bourne Identity, going by the numbers, though I guess one should not judge any series much by the opening episode.

However, after finishing the first episode I checked reviews, fully expecting it to see dismissive ratings from the critics, and was therefore surprised to see surprisingly high scores by career reviewers and public alike. So will persevere I guess.


----------



## Reno (Feb 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> Some films are highly interesting in how Marmite they prove, in here as well as the wider world and even the professional critic circuit. The recent Netflix film Don’t Look Up is a perfect recent example. Some of us here and some critics thought it was brilliant, some others on both camps thought it was dreadful. For what’s worth I don’t know what Reno and ATOMIC SUPLEX thought of it. I wouldn’t be surprised if both of them disagreed with my assessment, further proving my point.


I had no strong feeling for or against Don't Look Up, so won't pass your Marmite test. The point can be made that it is an unsubtle film because we live in a crass world but that doesn't entirely justify the deficiencies of its screenplay, I didn't hate it though. I'm partial to disaster films, thought it was entertaining enough and the starry cast carried it along but I wouldn't have nominated it for a Best Picture or Best Screenplay Oscar.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> Back to reviews, started *In From the Cold,* a new sci-fi/ spy thriller series. The first episode was mindlessly entertaining enough if you lower your expectations sufficiently. It felt like a poor man’s Bourne Identity, going by the numbers, though I guess one should not judge any series much by the opening episode.
> 
> However, after finishing the first episode I checked reviews, fully expecting it to see dismissive ratings from the critics, and was therefore surprised to see surprisingly high scores by career reviewers and public alike. So will persevere I guess.


I was really looking forward to this but stopped watching soon after the shooting scene at the reception on the roof in episode 1, which reminded me of one of those OTT 70s Indian action films.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2022)

Reno said:


> I had no strong feeling for or against Don't Look Up, so won't pass your Marmite test. The point can be made that it is an unsubtle film because we live in a crass world but that doesn't entirely justify the deficiencies of its screenplay, I didn't hate it though. I'm partial to disaster films, thought it was entertaining enough and the starry cast carried it along but I wouldn't have nominated it for a Best Picture or Best Screenplay Oscar.


My feelings exactly. Bit heavy handed, but I just took that as part of the joke (especially the 'don't look up' campaign itself). Though I absolutely hated the post credits scene/gag. I was dreading a Hitchhikers Golgafrinchans type rip off but got something worse. . . GCI and a lame gag.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2022)

The Magnificent Seven (remake). 
Did I hate it? I did I like it? I don't think I anythingind it. It just rolled out in front of my eyes, no surprises, no big emotions. Performances were good enough, looked good, no obvious CGI. It wasn't incredibly interesting, but it was adequate.  Would have been nice to care a bit more about the characters.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Magnificent Seven (remake).
> Did I hate it? I did I like it? I don't think I anythingind it. It just rolled out in front of my eyes, no surprises, no big emotions. Performances were good enough, looked good, no obvious CGI. It wasn't incredibly interesting, but it was adequate.  Would have been nice to care a bit more about the characters.



Sounds very suitable for when I fancy some background noise later!


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I was really looking forward to this but stopped watching soon after the shooting scene at the reception on the roof in episode 1, which reminded me of one of those OTT 70s Indian action films.


Episode one felt pedestrian at times, for sure. Not terrible though, and certainly far better than the likes of the recent MacGyver reboot series, but still something you’d not particularly feel like sticking with unless there was absolutely nothing else to watch

That’s why I was greatly surprised to see an 83% rating on Rotten Tomatoes. Maybe it really takes off from now onwards, but this is the kind of thing that you’d expect to be savaged by the critics. Bird Box for instance, which is a far better product imo and was a massive hit with audiences, still only manages a 64% rating on RT. If I watch any more episodes and the get better I’ll report back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> Sounds very suitable for when I fancy some background noise later!


Probably yes, though I thought it was quite visual. I wouldn't have thought you would get much out of it if was just on in the background.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2022)

Villains - Leave netflix on the 19th

Lovers and amateur small time armed criminals break into a house after a robbery looking for some car keys. They find something that complicates matters. 
Decent enough, box film (pretty much all set in the house) though it felt that there could have been a more dramatic / freakyer reveal. Would have liked to see the upper hand switching more, and more concern / thought for the potential consequences of decisions of the characters. As it is, it plods along nicely enough for a short film.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 9, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Villains - Leave netflix on the 19th
> 
> Lovers and amateur small time armed criminals break into a house after a robbery looking for some car keys. They find something that complicates matters.
> Decent enough, box film (pretty much all set in the house) though it felt that there could have been a more dramatic / freakyer reveal. Would have liked to see the upper hand switching more, and more concern / thought for the potential consequences of decisions of the characters. As it is, it plods along nicely enough for a short film.


Thanks. Will try to check it out.

D'you know if there's a way of sorting/searching for content that will be leaving soon? Or is it just that you happened to notice it was leaving soon?


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Villains - Leave netflix on the 19th
> 
> Lovers and amateur small time armed criminals break into a house after a robbery looking for some car keys. They find something that complicates matters.
> Decent enough, box film (pretty much all set in the house) though it felt that there could have been a more dramatic / freakyer reveal. Would have liked to see the upper hand switching more, and more concern / thought for the potential consequences of decisions of the characters. As it is, it plods along nicely enough for a short film.


I quite liked it as well. Hadn’t even heard of it and it ended up proving to be good value for money. Almost felt like a play, and the four leads were good, and two of them  the type of character actor it’s always worth watching. Not superb but still pretty good in my book.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> I quite liked it as well. Hadn’t even heard of it and it ended up proving to be good value for money. Almost felt like a play, and the four leads were good, and two of them  the type of character actor it’s always worth watching. Not superb but still pretty good in my book.


I hate to mention Tarantino, but I kind of wondered if it could have been better with some slightly more dynamic direction. 


Spoiler



Still disappointed there wasn't more to the girl in the basement, and I would probably have liked it being a bit darker in the long run so that we could see there was more at stake for all parties.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2022)

News of the World

Paul Greengrass directs, Tom Hanks stars. Old fashioned western, in which a Civil War veteran finds himself bringing an orphan back to her family.

It's a sort of road movie with some nods to today's world and nods to the vanishing West.

There's also a few references to The Searchers, True Grit, The Outlaw Josey Wales... at least, the way it looked and felt in certain scenes.

Great film.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> Actually he and I have disagreed on the merits of quite a few films and series over time. Same with Reno even though we both agree on the quality of many or most of them, as he points out above.
> 
> In a nutshell, if you’re going to use other posters’ reviews as a guide (which I do all the time), the trick is to use more than two and also bear in mind that nobody has identical tastes to others. There are people here highly knowledgeable of and invested in cinematography I would value the opinion of highbrow, arthouse films, but would definitely ignore regarding cheap thrills brainless action films such as, say, Con Air, because you can’t expect them to appreciate both (even though some do).
> 
> Some films are highly interesting in how Marmite they prove, in here as well as the wider world and even the professional critic circuit. The recent Netflix film Don’t Look Up is a perfect recent example. Some of us here and some critics thought it was brilliant, some others on both camps thought it was dreadful. For what’s worth I don’t know what Reno and ATOMIC SUPLEX thought of it. I wouldn’t be surprised if both of them disagreed with my assessment, further proving my point.


I'm still pretty sure I have never liked anything either of you have liked. It's not a diss, just a (helpful) difference.
As for Reno , his taste is so much broader than mine, which is pretty narrow. I don't watch lots of what he recommends as I don't like sci fi, horror or fantasy and watch more TV than films. But if Reno recommended a TV series that was a drama, for example, I'd definitely give it a go.


----------



## T & P (Feb 9, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I'm still pretty sure I have never liked anything either of you have liked. It's not a diss, just a (helpful) difference.
> As for Reno , his taste is so much broader than mine, which is pretty narrow. I don't watch lots of what he recommends as I don't like sci fi, horror or fantasy and watch more TV than films. But if Reno recommended a TV series that was a drama, for example, I'd definitely give it a go.


Fair enough and certainly no offence taken, though I would like to challenge your memory a bit further. Did you not like the likes of Stranger Things, The Queen’s Gambit, Sex Education, Russian Doll, Alice in Borderland, or Squid Game, all of which I gave enthusiastic reviews about? Literally no offence whatsoever if so, though I’d be tempted to think you’re my antithesis from a parallel universe


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 9, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My feelings exactly. Bit heavy handed, but I just took that as part of the joke (especially the 'don't look up' campaign itself). Though I absolutely hated the post credits scene/gag. I was dreading a Hitchhikers Golgafrinchans type rip off but got something worse. . . GCI and a lame gag.



Yeah, felt the pcs kind of were out of kilter with what went before. Not really needed. 

Interesting reference, btw 😄


----------



## nagapie (Feb 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fair enough and certainly no offence taken, though I would like to challenge your memory a bit further. Did you not like the likes of Stranger Things, The Queen’s Gambit, Sex Education, Russian Doll, Alice in Borderland, or Squid Game, all of which I gave enthusiastic reviews about? Literally no offence whatsoever if so, though I’d be tempted to think you’re my antithesis from a parallel universe


Squid Game and Alice I haven't watched as not my genres. Sex Education is ok. Stranger Things, not for me. I liked The Queens Gambit and Russian Doll but they're nowhere near the league of The Sopranos, Wire and more recently Succession.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Yeah, felt the pcs kind of were out of kilter with what went before. Not really needed.
> 
> Interesting reference, btw 😄


Thinking about it, there was quite a lot of 'Douglas Adams' type segs peppered throughout.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Thinking about it, there was quite a lot of 'Douglas Adams' type segs peppered throughout.



End of the world scenario, humanity's addiction to inane things?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 10, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Tinder Swindler
> 
> True stories of women swindled out of money by the same guy
> 
> Very interesting.



Just watched this last night and all I can say is, wow.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 11, 2022)

If anyone liked Julia Garner playing Ruth in Ozark she's the lead in a new drama "Inventing Anna" about a con artist.


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> If anyone liked Julia Garner playing Ruth in Ozark she's the lead in a new drama "Inventing Anna" about a con artist.



I couldn't get into Ozark tbh, but Inventing Anna is on my list to watch anyway, looks interesting.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> I couldn't get into Ozark tbh, but Inventing Anna is on my list to watch anyway, looks interesting.



We started watching it today but Julie Garner's accent is so jarringly atrocious I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this one.


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> We started watching it today but Julie Garner's accent is so jarringly atrocious I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this one.



I lasted 4 minutes


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> We started watching it today but Julie Garner's accent is so jarringly atrocious I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this one.


Usual reviews RT & IMDb were woeful. A pass from me.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 11, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Usual reviews RT & IMDb were woeful. A pass from me.



Yeah, we finished the 1st episode and have binned it. It's actually quite boring and there are 9 parts.


----------



## T & P (Feb 11, 2022)

Just watched a brand new mad French surreal comedy sci-fi film called *BigBug*. I’m not going to describe it as a Marmite film because whereas plenty of people will hate it, I doubt the other half will ‘love it’. It’s more like an ‘either you think it’s shit, or about 6/10’.

So that clear disclaimer out of the way, I am putting myself in the latter camp. Weird and amusing enough to work even though it feels like a poor man’s Wes Anderson film. Once you get past the first fifteen minutes the feeling you’re watching an episode of Lazytown on acid evaporates, and you start to feel there’s more to the film than that.

Anyway, I’ve given enough warning so don’t even bother watching if such weird shit doesn’t appeal to you, but maybe give it a try otherwise. I’ve seen a lot worse when seeking mindless entertainment, and if nothing else top marks must undoubtedly be awarded here for originality.

ETA: You know what? I was being somewhat reserved earlier because opinions on this forum, but on further reflection, fuck it. Still not great but I would happily say it’s a 7/10 flick, and worth getting past the first twenty minutes even if it doesn’t initially do it for you.


----------



## Reno (Feb 11, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> We started watching it today but Julie Garner's accent is so jarringly atrocious I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this one.


The series is based on a real person called Anna Sorokin who has a weird accent, because she was/is a delusional con woman doing a poor job at impersonating someone of a nationality and a class which she isn't. The amazing thing about the case is that she got away with it for as long as she did, because her con was so obvious.

As soon as the series hit, there were reports of people complaining about Julia Garner's "bad" accent, clueless that this is based on an actual person. The inauthicity of the character is the entire point of the series and Garner's accent is true to Sorokin, a young Russian woman from a modest background doing an impression of a German heiress, trying to fit in in New York.

The series itself isn't that good, which is a shame as the case itself is fascinating, reflecting a sense of entitlement and narcissism social media breeds. There are documentaries and and couple of excellent podcasts, a feature film is in the works too. Julia Garner's performance is pretty good though.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2022)

Reno said:


> The series is based on a real person called Anna Sorokin who has a weird accent, because she was/is a delusional con woman doing a poor job at impersonating someone of a nationality and a class which she isn't. The amazing thing about the case is that she got away with it for as long as she did, because her con was so obvious.
> 
> As soon as the series hit, there were reports of people complaining about Julia Garner's "bad" accent, clueless that this is based on an actual person. The inauthicity of the character is the entire point of the series and Garner's accent is true to Sorokin, a young Russian woman from a modest background doing an impression of a German heiress, trying to fit in in New York.
> 
> The series itself isn't that good, which is a shame as the case itself is fascinating, reflecting a sense of entitlement and narcissism social media breeds. There are documentaries and and couple of excellent podcasts, a feature film is in the works too. Julia Garner's performance is pretty good though.


Yes I’m familiar with the story and read about the show before too, but her accent is most certainly not true to Sorokin/Delvey, who had/has a pretty much American accent. She does keep lapsing  into southern-belle American, like her Ozark character, then goes back to whatever else she’s doing, which you can tell isn’t part of the plan. The inconsistency gives it away rather than supports it. Otherwise Garner’s performance is ok. She’s a good actress.

I’m going to wait and see what others think of the show and perhaps pick it up later. The problem for me is that the first episode is deadly slow and boring, and there are eight more. Probably more suited to a film or 3-parter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2022)

Many Netflix shows put me off cos they’re too long, especially the scandalous trash docs like Tiger King. Stories like that deserve an hour at best. He says with no knowledge of the story but you know what I mean.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Many Netflix shows put me off cos they’re too long, especially the scandalous trash docs like Tiger King. Stories like that deserve an hour at best. He says with no knowledge of the story but you know what I mean.


I think this is a problem with the streaming age of tv in general. The competition is to keep eyeballs on screen for as long as possible so viewers don't even have time to step out of your platform to another one. As a result there's more incentive to keep things long than to tell a story efficiently and well. And every fiction series has to be written as though there might be ten future series, because if it does well there will be. It becomes very difficult to tell a properly self-contained story in an appropriate amount of time.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> We started watching it today but Julie Garner's accent is so jarringly atrocious I'm not sure I'm going to make it through this one.




She's a mix of Russian fake American with a twist of German.
I dont have a problem with her accent...more the squeaky pitch.

Im going to watch it anyway...possibly with subtitles.




			https://www.thecut.com/article/how-anna-delvey-tricked-new-york.html
		

If anyone is interested in the full story have a read..


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 12, 2022)

Also there does seem to be a problem with screen storytelling even in movies at the moment where writers don't know how to tell a story efficiently. Like lightweight films like Eternals being two and a half hours long? It's a silly superhero fantasy ffs, not War and Peace. Casablanca is an hour and forty two minutes you idiots. What makes you think LENGTH is a virtue? But that's been going on for a few years I think and possibly pre-dates the streaming boom. I think I had the same complaint in the late 2000s


----------



## Sue (Feb 12, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Also there does seem to be a problem with screen storytelling even in movies at the moment where writers don't know how to tell a story efficiently. Like lightweight films like Eternals being two and a half hours long? It's a silly superhero fantasy ffs, not War and Peace. Casablanca is an hour and forty two minutes you idiots. What makes you think LENGTH is a virtue? But that's been going on for a few years I think and possibly pre-dates the streaming boom. I think I had the same complaint in the late 2000s


Yep. I think most films these days are far too long.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Also there does seem to be a problem with screen storytelling even in movies at the moment where writers don't know how to tell a story efficiently. Like lightweight films like Eternals being two and a half hours long? It's a silly superhero fantasy ffs, not War and Peace. Casablanca is an hour and forty two minutes you idiots. What makes you think LENGTH is a virtue? But that's been going on for a few years I think and possibly pre-dates the streaming boom. I think I had the same complaint in the late 2000s


Marvel is a soap opera - they’re massive tv serials that just happen to get shown at the cinema


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Yes I’m familiar with the story and read about the show before too, but her accent is most certainly not true to Sorokin/Delvey, who had/has a pretty much American accent. She does keep lapsing  into southern-belle American, like her Ozark character, then goes back to whatever else she’s doing, which you can tell isn’t part of the plan. The inconsistency gives it away rather than supports it. Otherwise Garner’s performance is ok. She’s a good actress.
> 
> I’m going to wait and see what others think of the show and perhaps pick it up later. The problem for me is that the first episode is deadly slow and boring, and there are eight more. Probably more suited to a film or 3-parter.


You can't hear the strong Russian accent mixed in with the American accent, the latter of which is all over the place ? And she doesn't need to attempt at a German impersonation here. There aren't many recordings of Sorokin, especially not as her Delvey persona, so Garner also had to go by descriptions of what she speaks like.









						'Fake heiress' Anna Sorokin details life after prison in ABC News interview
					

"I would like to show the world that I'm not this dumb, greedy person," she told ABC's Deborah Roberts.




					abc7chicago.com
				




I find the obsession with accents and dialects on Urban weird, so many people here fancy themselves the utmost authority on every accent in the English language, spoken by anybody ever and then come down like a town of bricks on performances where the accent doesn't live up to their idea of what it should be, as if accents are an exact science. 

If you were to hear me speak English, I'm pretty sure my accent would be deemed very inauthentic, any actor imitating it would get slated here. I have a German accent, the strength of which changes depending on my mood and concentration, mixed in with an English accent which reflects that I mostly lived in London. There also are US and Australian expressions which I picked up when I lived in those countries. Americans rarely pick up on my German accent and think I'm British. When I lived in California, I Americanised my accent, simply to make myself better understood, so there it was different again. Germans can't place my accent at all when I speak German, due to the way I was raised and because my parents come from opposite ends of the country.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Many Netflix shows put me off cos they’re too long, especially the scandalous trash docs like Tiger King. Stories like that deserve an hour at best. He says with no knowledge of the story but you know what I mean.


Very true. Tiger King is an interesting story, but not a series.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 12, 2022)

Reno said:


> I find the obsession with accents and dialects on Urban weird, so many people here fancy themselves the utmost authority on every accent in the English language, spoken by anybody ever and then come down like a town of bricks on performances where the accent doesn't live up to their idea of what it should be, as if accents are an exact science.


Badly done accents can ruin scenes/films though - Oldman's cod Jamaican in True Romance; Dicaprio's Irish in Gangs of NY. If you're thinking about how crap the accent is, you're not watching the film.

Or it becomes part of the joy of the film I guess - Connery/Lambert in Highlander.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

Thoroughly enjoyed Narcos, the actor who played Escobar was not Colombian... didn't bother as am not up with South American accents but guess it bothered those who are.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2022)

Reno said:


> You can't hear the strong Russian accent mixed in with the American accent, the latter of which is all over the place ? And she doesn't need to attempt at a German impersonation here. There aren't many recordings of Sorokin, especially not as her Delvey persona, so Garner also had to go by descriptions of what she speaks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not an actor though. Poor accents can ruin performances because they can become the focus of attention. Either do them well or don't do them at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> You're not an actor though. Poor accents can ruin performances because they can become the focus of attention. Either do them well or don't do them at all.



There must be an actor version of Godwin for this, but never harmed Sean Connery's screen presence/career...


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> There must be an actor version of Godwin for this, but never harmed Sean Connery's screen presence/career...



What it does for the actor's careers doesn't concern me. It's about how it affects my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> What it does for the actor's careers doesn't concern me. It's about how it affects my enjoyment of the show.



Surely down to whether the viewer is familiar with proper accents, though? As in aforementioned Narcos... or perhaps, if the viewer is a fan of the actors involves and might allow certain leeway with the delivery?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Surely down to whether the viewer is familiar with proper accents, though? As in aforementioned Narcos... or perhaps, if the viewer is a fan of the actors involves and might allow certain leeway with the delivery?


Well of course. If you don't know that the accent is nonsense it's not going to bother you. The guy who plays Escobar in Narcos, is Brazilian, so perhaps Colombians think he speaks Spanish with a strange accent or perhaps he can speak accentless Spanish. Like you, I couldn't tell the difference so didn't care. American actors fucking-up European accents though, we're more likely to notice.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Well of course. If you don't know that the accent is nonsense it's not going to bother you. The guy who plays Escobar in Narcos, is Brazilian, so perhaps Colombians think he speaks Spanish with a strange accent or perhaps he can speak accentless Spanish. Like you, I couldn't tell the difference so didn't care. American actors fucking-up European accents though, we're more likely to notice.



Brad Pitt in the enjoyably silly Snatch yarn springs to mind.

But Jane Leeves accent in Frasier was odd, considering she's British.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 12, 2022)

On episode 4 of Inventing Anna and interestingly it's really not all about her. 
Enjoying it.


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Brad Pitt in the enjoyably silly Snatch yarn springs to mind.
> 
> But Jane Leeves accent in Frasier was odd, considering she's British.



Well I'm from the south of England too and I daresay she did a far better Mancunian accent than I could muster.

In terms of bad accents, Winona Ryder in Bram Stoker's Dracula - it wasn't quite English, it wasn't quite "Mid-Atlantic" and there were times when the vowels were very grating.


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2022)

I started on Inventing Anna yesterday and really enjoyed the first episode, it’s slick and funny and I anyway love all stories about imposters. 
Odd feeling reading this, which the real anna wrote last week from her prison cell whilst we are entertained by the fictional version:








						Erasing Anna: From ICE detention, Anna Delvey talks about her new Netflix show and life behind bars
					

Anna Sorokin — aka Anna Delvey — pretended to be an heiress with a $60 million fortune. Her scam is the subject of Netflix's "Inventing Anna."




					www.insider.com


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 12, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Many Netflix shows put me off cos they’re too long, especially the scandalous trash docs like Tiger King. Stories like that deserve an hour at best. He says with no knowledge of the story but you know what I mean.


Try watching Married at First Sight Australia! (Don’t really though) 40 bleeding episodes per series, each one over an hour of dross, padded out into 90 min episodes by All4 with the addition of too many ad breaks.  

60 hours of your life disappearing each time they drop one of those series, and I could save you the trouble anyway because they all end up hating each other and splitting up at the end of it anyway.  

And before you ask why I’m bothering to watch it - one of the many compromises imposed by marriage.


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> If you like true crime stuff and documentaries about confidence tricksters/fraudsters etc. then I recommend The Tinder Swindler.
> It's a documentary film one off rather than one of these series that drags it out to too many episodes requiring a large investment of time to watch it and with too many recaps, this is a nicely paced sit and watch in one go job.





Aladdin said:


> Tinder Swindler
> 
> True stories of women swindled out of money by the same guy
> 
> Very interesting.


Another vote for this one.  Gripping in a “car crash tv” kinda way.  You just know he‘s never gonna change though. I wonder how many people he will have damaged by the time his life is over.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Another vote for this one.  Gripping in a “car crash tv” kinda way.  You just know he‘s never gonna change though. I wonder how many people he will have damaged by the time his life is over.


So this sounds similar to the Puppet Master, right?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> So this sounds similar to the Puppet Master, right?


More a dating swindler.
Absolute knob. 
But his face is out there now. So women should know him.


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> So this sounds similar to the Puppet Master, right?


I have no idea. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Epona (Feb 12, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> More a dating swindler.
> Absolute knob.
> But his face is out there now. So women should know him.



I'm faceblind tbh, and married - but should I find myself back on the dating market, I am generally turned off by people who are/say they are/boast about being very wealthy (thinking they probably have a very different life experience than me, different values, nothing in common, and would probably be at wildly different ends of the political spectrum) so I should be safe   I'd also make a spectacularly poor target for trying to swindle money out of tbf.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Badly done accents can ruin scenes/films though - Oldman's cod Jamaican in True Romance; Dicaprio's Irish in Gangs of NY. If you're thinking about how crap the accent is, you're not watching the film.
> 
> Or it becomes part of the joy of the film I guess - Connery/Lambert in Highlander.


The fact that you single out Oldman in True Romance proves my point. You are so preoccupied with a "bad accent" that you missed the joke. Drexl Spivey isn't Jamaican, he is a white Detroit pimp who wants to be a black Jamaican and therefore he speaks in a cod-Jamaican accent. 

There are some distractingly poor accents which can ruin a performance, but if a performance is otherwise good, I can excuse a few slips here and there. On this forum I find an obsessive degree of attention is given to supposed accuracy of accents, it's often the first thing people use to dismiss a film or tv series. Often they nitpicking and often they are wrong, as you just were. Accents aren't an exact science and often determined by far more than just locality.


----------



## Reno (Feb 12, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> You're not an actor though. Poor accents can ruin performances because they can become the focus of attention. Either do them well or don't do them at all.


I'm comparing my accent to that of Anna Sorokin, not to that of an actor trying to do another accent.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 12, 2022)

I quite liked The Hunt when I saw it at the cinema, loved Betty Gilpin's character, Crystal May.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2022)

As a hard of hearing non-native English speaker who can barely differentiate between different national accents, I am blissfully immune from bad accents in films. Most people who’ve watched Blood Diamond seem to say DiCaprio’s South African accent was so bad it spoiled the film for them. I wouldn’t know one way or another, and really liked both the film and his performance 

I think it’s a bit of a silly thing to judge a film by, tbh. Laugh at it if you want, but if you actually dismiss a good film for nothing more than a bad accent by an accomplished actor who otherwise delivers a fine performance, it seems a shame.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 12, 2022)

bimble said:


> I started on Inventing Anna yesterday and really enjoyed the first episode, it’s slick and funny and I anyway love all stories about imposters.
> Odd feeling reading this, which the real anna wrote last week from her prison cell whilst we are entertained by the fictional version:
> 
> 
> ...




Finished watching it and have to say I enjoyed it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 12, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Finished watching it and have to say I enjoyed it.



Looking fwd to it. JG is brilliant.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2022)

Reno said:


> The fact that you single out Oldman in True Romance proves my point. You are so preoccupied with a "bad accent" that you missed the joke. Drexl Spivey isn't Jamaican, he is a white Detroit pimp who wants to be a black Jamaican and therefore he speaks in a cod-Jamaican accent.
> 
> There are some distractingly poor accents which can ruin a performance, but if a performance is otherwise good, I can excuse a few slips here and there. On this forum I find an obsessive degree of attention is given to supposed accuracy of accents, it's often the first thing people use to dismiss a film or tv series. Often they nitpicking and often they are wrong, as you just were. Accents aren't an exact science and often determined by far more than just locality.


Oh noes, I did watching films wrong (you patronising twat)


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Finished watching it and have to say I enjoyed it.


Watched the first three episodes (Inventing Anna, for those not sure what we’re talking about), and enjoying it more than I thought. Not fireworks stuff but not bad at all either. I was initially sceptic when I saw the episodes seem to be about an hour long, but credit where it’s due, the pace is about perfect, even more so given the subject matter.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

In any case, I look forward in due course to the inevitable Netflix series about the similar yet indescribably more successful fellow con artist Elizabeth Holmes, freshly convicted as it happens 









						Elizabeth Holmes: Theranos founder convicted of fraud
					

The Silicon Valley ex-CEO faces a lengthy term in prison for defrauding investors.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> Watched the first three episodes (Inventing Anna, for those not sure what we’re talking about), and enjoying it more than I thought. Not fireworks stuff but not bad at all either. I was initially sceptic when I saw the episodes seem to be about an hour long, but credit where it’s due, the pace is about perfect, even more so given the subject matter.



The co-stars are all really good. I like that it focusses on their lives as the series goes on.


----------



## Reno (Feb 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> In any case, I look forward in due course to the inevitable Netflix series about the similar yet indescribably more successful fellow con artist Elizabeth Holmes, freshly convicted as it happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already in the can and coming out in March but for Hulu/Disney, not for Netflix.






						The Dropout release date | News on Amanda Seyfried Theranos drama | Radio Times
					

Amanda Seyfried portrays Elizabeth Holmes in The Dropout, a new series from Hulu/Disney Plus which delves into the rise and fall of the Theranos founder.



					www.radiotimes.com


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 13, 2022)

I saw the first episode of Inventing Anna and whilst it didn't massively grab me, I feel it could be setting up a good season so I'm going to watch them all. I have no problems with the accent.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

Finished Inventing Anna. I thought it was bloody good. The Morocco episode is sublime!


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 13, 2022)

Enjoying the new Snowpiercer. I already listened to an amazing podcast about the subject of Inventing Anna so I’m not really tempted by that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I saw the first episode of Inventing Anna and whilst it didn't massively grab me, I feel it could be setting up a good season so I'm going to watch them all. I have no problems with the accent.


I'm just watching the first episode now of Inventing Anna now. I'm not bothered by any accent, and I know it's based on a true story but is absolutely everyone in it supposed to be unbearably irritating?  The journalist especially.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm just watching the first episode now of Inventing Anna now. I'm not bothered by any accent, and I know it's based on a true story but is absolutely everyone in it supposed to be unbearably irritating?  The journalist especially.




 You'll see why she's that way as it goes on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> You'll see why she's that way as it goes on.


I'll see why the journalist is annoying?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll see why the journalist is annoying?



Yes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Yes.


I just don't get why she is not at all likeable, but everyone seems to like her.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just don't get why she is not at all likeable, but everyone seems to like her.


That’s kind of the point of the story. You’ll see as it develops.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

The Privilege is preposterous shit. Wouldn’t bother


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> That’s kind of the point of the story. You’ll see as it develops.


I'll see why nobody else seems to notice that she is annoying as fuck. OK then. 
I'm curious now. I didn't hugely love episode one. In fact I found it a bit tough because everyone was so irritating. . . but I guess this will all be explained. 
I am not familiar with the story but I am assuming a lot has been changed for TV? 

I couldn't finish Big Bug by the way. Ugh.


----------



## T & P (Feb 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll see why nobody else seems to notice that she is annoying as fuck. OK then.
> I'm curious now. I didn't hugely love episode one. In fact I found it a bit tough because everyone was so irritating. . . but I guess this will all be explained.
> I am not familiar with the story but I am assuming a lot has been changed for TV?
> 
> I


It definitely gets better and more gripping as the series progresses so worth sticking with imo.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 13, 2022)

Fucking loved Inventing Anna... and it took me ages to realise Anna Chlumsky was  the journalist! I think the charachters were meant to be annoying and it was all really well done.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 14, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Fucking loved Inventing Anna... and it took me ages to realise Anna Chlumsky was  the journalist! I think the charachters were meant to be annoying and it was all really well done.




Yep. Agree. 
I think the cast are all excellent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 14, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> wFucking loved Inventing Anna... and it took me ages to realise Anna Chlumsky was  the journalist! I think the charachters were meant to be annoying and it was all really well done.


I don't mind characters being annoying, I just didn't understand why everyone didn't just tell Chlumsky to fuck off every time she opened her mouth. Instead they are all sympathetic/ nice to her and help her out/ accommodate her.
I guess I'll have to watch more to find out. Getting positive reviews despite my decidedly lukewarm feelings about episode one.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 14, 2022)

Puppet Master - fucking hell 😡


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 14, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Puppet Master - fucking hell 😡


You've perhaps unwittingly written a clickbait review there. I've reached for it in my hungover state to see whit like.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 14, 2022)

We saw the Tinder Swindler, over the weekend.

He's an amateur in comparison to The Puppet Master.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 14, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> You've perhaps unwittingly written a clickbait review there. I've reached for it in my hungover state to see whit like.



I don’t even know if I can recommend it. Brilliantly made but proper infuriating


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 14, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I don’t even know if I can recommend it. Brilliantly made but proper infuriating


oh wow, what an absolute cunt 


eta: not finding it so well made. When the music and that is constantly tense rather than gradually building tension I find it really hard to follow. Just how my brain works though I guess. Subtitles agree with me:


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> We saw the Tinder Swindler, over the weekend.
> 
> He's an amateur in comparison to The Puppet Master.


The lassies in that make it cheerful viewing though  I must tell someone with a deadpan voice that I would feel sorry for them if they weren't a piece of shit sometime.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2022)

I watched Avengement which was a bit crap but had entertainment and comedic value overall. Big 'Gangs of London' influence in the violence and the whole thing tbh. The redoubtable Thomas Turgoose gets some good bits. Craig Fairbrass also.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 14, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> The lassies in that make it cheerful viewing though...


Aye, the Dutch lass in particular was very cool.

Also the Tindler Swindler, whilst still a massive cunt, really only nicked money and people's self respect. The Puppet Master was a far darker, totally evil bastard, who's left very deep psychological scars on a lot of people.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 14, 2022)

I had to watch Tinder Swindler to understand lots of memes I'd seen.  The Dutch woman  was brilliant and getting some of her money back in that way was excellent.

Might have to watch Puppet Master now.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Aye, the Dutch lass in particular was very cool.
> 
> Also the Tindler Swindler, whilst still a massive cunt, really only nicked money and people's self respect. The Puppet Master was a far darker, totally evil bastard, who's left very deep psychological scars on a lot of people.




All fucking cunts.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 14, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> All fucking cunts.



For sure. But the TS didn't have the utterly jaw-dropping WTFness, of the PM.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> For sure. But the TS didn't have the utterly jaw-dropping WTFness, of the PM.



Oh the PM was an absolute psychopath and is still damaging that woman.  

The tinder fucker is still swindling women. Just in another country.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2022)

I remember the puppet master case from the first trial (tho not particularly well).  His release following appeal was a key driver in bringing in the coercive control law (only took another six or seven years).  It would still be hard to prosecute him without the victims blessing, but at least he wouldn’t get out so quickly if it did come.  No such law in France, which is probably why he’s there.


----------



## T & P (Feb 14, 2022)

This is why you lot should watch Inventing Anna. You don't feel bad for the victims because they're as unlikeable as the scammer herself


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> This is why you lot should watch Inventing Anna. You don't feel bad for the victims because they're as unlikeable as the scammer herself



I ended up liking Anna. At the very very end... 

😁


----------



## Thora (Feb 14, 2022)

I’m halfway through Inventing Anna and really enjoying it.  I think her accent is spot on - a Russian doing American English with a German twang.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 14, 2022)

Thora said:


> I’m halfway through Inventing Anna and really enjoying it.  I think her accent is spot on - a Russian doing American English with a German twang.



I thought she was brilliantly portrayed.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

I am halfway through the first episode of Inventing Anna and it is fucking brilliant so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

Am I watching something else? I'm three episodes in to Anna and is certainly not grabbing me the way it seems to be grabbing everyone else. Don't get me wrong it's decent enough fluff, but at the moment I could still take it or leave it. It's probably the rave reviews from people who have completed it that are keeping me going. I'm more curious as to when it will become gripping and what the turning point will be.


----------



## Supine (Feb 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am halfway through the first episode of Inventing Anna and it is fucking brilliant so far.



Why are you posting on u75 halfway through an episode then?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I watching something else? I'm three episodes in to Anna and is certainly not grabbing me the way it seems to be grabbing everyone else. Don't get me wrong it's decent enough fluff, but at the moment I could still take it or leave it. It's probably the rave reviews from people who have completed it that are keeping me going. I'm more curious as to when it will become gripping and what the turning point will be.



I was a bit ambivalent after the first episode but hooked after the third.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I was a bit ambivalent after the first episode but hooked after the third.


Well that's what I have heard but I've just done the third and I don't think my feeling have changed. . . . Unless you mean it takes off after the third.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well that's what I have heard but I've just done the third and I don't think my feeling have changed. . . . Unless you mean it takes off after the third.



I guess if you're not interested in the characters and their motivations by the end of the third then maybe you don't like the show that much.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

Supine said:


> Why are you posting on u75 halfway through an episode then?



Why not?

I don't switch my PC off and sit staring at the telly for hours on end, they are both on at the same time.

If I can't manage to post a short sentence without losing concentration on a TV show then I need someone to book me in for a cognitive function test.

In fact because I can touch-type I don't even need to take my eyes off the TV.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well that's what I have heard but I've just done the third and I don't think my feeling have changed. . . . Unless you mean it takes off after the third.


For me it did kind of take off after the third. Not necessarily the fourth episode, but around the middle the series there is an outstanding episode (the one in Morocco) that takes the series to the next level and then some. From then on you'll be (or should be) hooked to it.


----------



## Reno (Feb 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> For me it did kind of take off after the third. Not necessarily the fourth episode, but around the middle the series there is an outstanding episode (the one in Morocco) that takes the series to the next level and then some. From then on you'll be (or should be) hooked to it.


I admire your relentless optimism that one day you'll get AS to like something.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 15, 2022)

I liked Inventing Anna, I enjoyed the second half more, pretty much as the lies start coming apart is when it gets good imo. There is a flux of 'characters', some important at one time then disappearing, previous bit parts then coming to the fore (probably like her life). 

My only complaint is that Netflix called it a "limited series" but at 9 episodes that is surely a full series, limited is 3 or 4.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 15, 2022)

smmudge said:


> My only complaint is that Netflix called it a "limited series" but at 9 episodes that is surely a full series, limited is 3 or 4.



I think "limited series" means it's limtied to one season, and refers to the fact it's a one-off story with zero prospect of it being renewed for further seasons, rather than there being a limited number of episodes in that single season.


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I think "limited series" means it's limtied to one season, and refers to the fact it's a one-off story with zero prospect of it being renewed for further seasons, rather than there being a limited number of episodes in that single season.



They quite often label shows that they have picked up from elsewhere eg BBC dramas as limited series though, and since they didn't make them they can't say for sure that there is zero prospect of it being renewed, since they do not quite own Telly yet. 

I understand it to mean something shorter than the standard US run (which is typically 12+ episodes).


----------



## Thora (Feb 15, 2022)

I enjoyed the first few episodes and the Morocco ones were great, but then the one where they went to Germany was a bit dull (and really long).  Just got the last episode to watch.

Previously watched Tindler Swindler and Puppet Master - this one is much more enjoyable to watch as she's basically just scamming shallow rich dim people who love money.


----------



## harpo (Feb 15, 2022)

I made myself horribly late for work this morning because I couldn't seem to switch off Inventing Anna last night. One episode to go.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

Thora said:


> Previously watched Tindler Swindler


Every-time someone posts about this I keep reading it as Tilda Swinton.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm hooked in Inventing Anna too. I am just hooked on the story and I am finding everything about it highly entertaining. She's quite a fascinating figure and I can't help but admire her chutzpah even though she's probably some sort of horrendous psychopath.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

harpo said:


> I made myself horribly late for work this morning because I couldn't seem to switch off Inventing Anna last night. One episode to go.




Thats how I was too.
I stayed up way too late watching it...like still up at 5 am. 

🤣


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I watching something else? I'm three episodes in to Anna and is certainly not grabbing me the way it seems to be grabbing everyone else. Don't get me wrong it's decent enough fluff, but at the moment I could still take it or leave it. It's probably the rave reviews from people who have completed it that are keeping me going. I'm more curious as to when it will become gripping and what the turning point will be.


We're the same, we're also 3 in but finishing the 3rd took some effort, we were talking just an hour ago about how we will see it out but so far like yourself could take it or leave it.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

Archive 81
Just watched episode one and hooked.
Film archivist restores old video footage. That's all I will say.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 15, 2022)

Everyone else has had their say on Inventing Anna so here's my take after just the first episode.

No problem with her accent. It seems standard mittel europa.

But there's plenty of jarring elements.

That reaction at the ultrasound seemed ridiculous. Fine to be upset at things but baby stopping her get her career back?

And what's going on with those writers at the magazine seemingly without anything to do?

Tbh it all seemed over stylised and reminded me of Sex in the City. Just without the sex


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> We're the same, we're also 3 in but finishing the 3rd took some effort, we were talking just an hour ago about how we will see it out but so far like yourself could take it or leave it.


Ah, so it's not just me. Phew. Just watched 4 and still don't really understand all the fuss. I will probably finish it at some point, but I kind of feel I'd get just as much out of just reading an article on the subject. 

In other news. 
Just finished the new season of Always Sunny, and am again disappointed. The Irish episodes were terrible. This might have been the worst season yet, and not the 'return to form' that had been led to believe.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Everyone else has had their say on Inventing Anna so here's my take after just the first episode.
> 
> No problem with her accent. It seems standard mittel europa.
> 
> ...




Maybe spoiler that?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Everyone else has had their say on Inventing Anna so here's my take after just the first episode.
> 
> No problem with her accent. It seems standard mittel europa.
> 
> ...


Yes. That's probably it.

It's very much like the a new york fluff soap/drama but dressed up as true crime like that gives it some kind if gravitas.  The scenes with the mag writers stick out like a sore thumb as a linking device. I know they have to explain to us (the audience) new elements of the drama for them to unfold in flashback, but they are doing it in a very 'true detective' way. It's silly and irritating. 


Aladdin said:


> Maybe spoiler that?


I'm not sure that actually spoils anything.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. That's probably it.
> 
> It's very much like the a new york fluff soap/drama but dressed up as true crime like that gives it some kind if gravitas.  The scenes with the mag writers stick out like a sore thumb as a linking device. I know they have to explain to us (the audience) new elements of the drama for them to unfold in flashback, but they are doing it in a very 'true detective' way. It's silly and irritating.



You're nowhere near what it's like. 
It develops as it progresses and you realise that behind the "fluff  as you call it, are some more complex and genuine people. Not all...but enougb to take it to a different level..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> You're nowhere near what it's like.
> It develops as it progresses and you realise that behind the "fluff  as you call it, are some more complex and genuine people. Not all...but enougb to take it to a different level..


Oh whoops sorry, am I watching it wrong?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh whoops sorry, am I watching it wrong?



I don't know. 
Are you?



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Am I watching something else? I'm three episodes in to Anna and is certainly not grabbing me the way it seems to be grabbing everyone else. Don't get me wrong it's decent enough fluff, but at the moment I could still take it or leave it. It's probably the rave reviews from people who have completed it that are keeping me going. I'm more curious as to when it will become gripping and what the turning point will be.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes. That's probably it.
> 
> It's very much like the a new york fluff soap/drama but dressed up as true crime like that gives it some kind if gravitas.  The scenes with the mag writers stick out like a sore thumb as a linking device. I know they have to explain to us (the audience) new elements of the drama for them to unfold in flashback, but they are doing it in a very 'true detective' way. It's silly and irritating.


The scenes with the mag writers make more sense and become much more streamlined with the rest of the story as the series progresses. As are one or two other things you have queried early on.

Perfectly fine if you watch it in full (or at least  2/3 in) and still disagree with the widespread popular opinion that it’s pretty good, or if simply think it’s a stinker and unbearable. But if you really want to give it a try you might as well stick with it for a bit longer, given that everyone here who likes it keeps stating it gets better and better as the series progresses.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> The scenes with the mag writers make more sense and become much more streamlined with the rest of the story as the series progresses. As are one or two other things you have queried early on.
> 
> Perfectly fine if you watch it in full (or at least  2/3 in) and still disagree with the widespread popular opinion that it’s pretty good, or if simply think it’s a stinker and unbearable. But if you really want to give it a try you might as well stick with it for a bit longer, given that everyone here who likes it keeps stating it gets better and better as the series progresses.


I'm on episode 6.
It's better from about half way through because there is drama and tension, the sex and the city / true detective stuff isn't really part of it. It's a dramatisation of an event in Morocco. 
I still don't rate anything else up to this point as anything other than fluff tv.


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm on episode 6.
> It's better from about half way through because there is drama and tension, the sex and the city / true detective stuff isn't really part of it. It's a dramatisation of an event in Morocco.
> I still don't rate anything else up to this point as anything other than fluff tv.


Fair enough. Wouldn’t expect everyone to like it and that’s fine, but I thought anyone undecided ought to reserve judgement until reaching at least the two thirds in. As you yourself agree it does get better past the halfway mark even if you still end up not liking it. I myself have lost count of the number of shows I like but didn’t like at first, and only persevered with because of popular opinion.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fair enough. Wouldn’t expect everyone to like it and that’s fine, but I thought anyone undecided ought to reserve judgement until reaching at least the two thirds in. As you yourself agree it does get better past the halfway mark even if you still end up not liking it. I myself have lost count of the number of shows I like but didn’t like at first, and only persevered with because of popular opinion.


Nothing wrong with fluff TV by the way, I just don't think it's the hard hitting, gritty dramatisation people seem to be making it out to be.  
I don't hate it, I'm just not gushing, but I am watching it. It's a bit like squid game, in that it's a decent enough watch, a bit flawed, but I don't understand why it's so universally loved to such a high degree. 
Anyway, I've not actually finished yet so we will see. Morocco was certainly more gripping.


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2022)

I heard the podcast about Anna, around a year ago (Fake Heiress) and jumped at the chance to watch this.  This is very different from the podcast, which also was a dramatization/documentary, but mostly with her victims describing how she sucked them in.  The actress's accent on the podcast was similar and I guess that's just how Anna talks.  I thought the whole journalist thing was just a story telling device and I found it very jarring to begin with - but it turns out that part is actually true and yesterday I found the article the whole thing is based on...

ttps://www.thecut.com/article/how-anna-delvey-tricked-new-york.html

I'm really enjoying it, I have to say!  It's not perfect but it's still a great story and it really hit a good pace once it got going.

Also, all the money Anna made from selling the story to Netflix has been used to pay some of her debts (so says the internet ).  She left prison after about 2 years but is currently being detained in some immigration center in New York for overstaying her visa.  (I don't know if this is explained at the end of the series, I finished episode 4 yesterday)


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2022)

I think one of the most interesting things about it is how many people she fooled and how gullible people are - it's all based on who you know and what you wear and really, just the air of confidence she had.  So, good acting skills.   Is Anna a sociopath?  A genius?  Both?  Neither?


----------



## Thora (Feb 16, 2022)

girasol said:


> I think one of the most interesting things about it is how many people she fooled and how gullible people are - it's all based on who you know and what you wear and really, just the air of confidence she had.  So, good acting skills.   Is Anna a sociopath?  A genius?  Both?  Neither?


Rich people LOVE money.  The tech bro boyfriend who put her up in hotels for two years, all the bankers - they heard about the £££ trust fund and lost sight of everything else.


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2022)

Thora said:


> Rich people LOVE money.  The tech bro boyfriend who put her up in hotels for two years, all the bankers - they heard about the £££ trust fund and lost sight of everything else.


It's almost as if they asked for it through their shallowness and greed 

I started listening to the Fake Heiress podcast again, in the first episode there's a conversation between Anna and her father which is also in Inventing Anna, but this time as the conversation between Alan Reed and his daughter.

edit: Interesting, Jessica Pressler (who wrote the article) is also the producer of Inventing Anna. Inventing Anna (TV Mini Series 2022) - IMDb

As someone said on IMDB "I'm enjoying hate watching it"    Rich people are really yucky.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 16, 2022)

Jessica Pressler is also the journalist who wrote about the 'Hustlers' story, not sure if that's still on Netflix but we really enjoyed that one too  (is a film).


----------



## RedRedRose (Feb 16, 2022)

Just finished the first season of Broadchurch. Seems the second season has its doubters. Should I jump to the third season?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Archive 81
> Just watched episode one and hooked.
> Film archivist restores old video footage. That's all I will say.




This is great.
Season 1 finished and it's realy good.
Ready for season 2 whenever it comes out

Wont say too much. 
It's gripping from the first episode.


----------



## Reno (Feb 16, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Just finished the first season of Broadchurch. Seems the second season has its doubters. Should I jump to the third season?


I think you can as it's a new case, while season 2 dragged out the plot from the first season and turned into a courtroom drama. Season 2 was rather boring and 3 was a return to form.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 17, 2022)

Just binged Ozark. I liked it, a lot. Can’t wait for the Second half of season 4 to drop.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Just binged Ozark. I liked it, a lot. Can’t wait for the Second half of season 4 to drop.



That explains the rather abrupt ending


----------



## Reno (Feb 17, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> That explains the rather abrupt ending


I may wait till the second half of season 4 comes out and then watch the whole lot. It's taken this long...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2022)

Finished Anna. 
My opinion has not changed. It's OK, better than average crime drama city TV fluff, but in my opinion, nowhere near as great as everyone has been saying. 

Also finished the first season of Fargo. I think I gave it a wide birth originally because it looked like a TV spin off with that cheeky bloke out of the office. 
Great performances in general. . . . but. . . . 


Spoiler



I preferred it at the begining when there was a touch of 'sympathy for Mr Vengeance' to it. It quite quickly turned so that Freeman was clearly a bad egg. Originally Billy Bob was even a bit of an anti hero. 
. . . and what was the deal with Freeman in the lift? What was he thinking? What exactly was he perusing? What did he want? I I thought seeing Billy Bob was some scary shit for him and he would want to get out of there asap. Did I miss something? Not sure I liked the 'two weeks later' ending either. 
Yes I realise I am waaaaaaay behind the times on this one.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

Watching the first few minutes of Tick Tick Boom not sure if I can stomach it.  It's 2021 not 1960, turning thirty is fuck all these days min, get a grip. Ten years later and I may sympathise....


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

oh it's 2022 so clearly dementia sets in at 39, fuck he's right


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> oh it's 2022 so clearly dementia sets in at 39, fuck he's right


Just wait til you're 49, my child.


----------



## donkyboy (Feb 18, 2022)

Thanks to this thread, I hopped onto Queen of the South. On the final 5th season. Almost reaching the end. I've really enjoyed this and going to miss binge watching it.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 18, 2022)

Stranger Things season 4 is twice as long as season 3 so they've split it in two. First half drops 27th May, the second half on 1st July. Confirmed as penultimate season.


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Stranger Things season 4 is twice as long as season 3 so they've split it in two. First half drops 27th May, the second half on 1st July. Confirmed as penultimate season.


It's not twice as long, it has one extra episode, which makes it as long as season 2. Splitting seasons has become a thing on Netflix now (which I'm not a fan of)


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

Ah now I've woken up and realised what it's about that was amazing, loved every second. Musicals are fun.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Archive 81
> Just watched episode one and hooked.
> Film archivist restores old video footage. That's all I will say.


Archive 81 would have made a fantastic film, that's all I will say.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Archive 81 would have made a fantastic film, that's all I will say.



It was good though..😁

And they left it open for another series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Watching the first few minutes of Tick Tick Boom not sure if I can stomach it.  It's 2021 not 1960, turning thirty is fuck all these days min, get a grip. Ten years later and I may sympathise....


Reminds me of the  1966 song "I'm 28" by Tony Basil (she was almost 40 when Hey Micky came out in 81)
Where she laments that her life is practically over and she has achieved nothing. 
"I don't want to finish up alone in a rocking chair"


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 18, 2022)

Reno said:


> It's not twice as long, it has one extra episode, which makes it as long as season 2. Splitting seasons has become a thing on Netflix now (which I'm not a fan of)



They said it has twice the runtime, I presume the episodes must be longer then…


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Archive 81 would have made a fantastic film, that's all I will say.


I think it would have made a far better film than it did a TV series. These days I am usually saying the opposite. 
I was not a fan of the show, too slow, not well structured, internal logic and mythology too scattergun. There was a nice neat and intriguing  plot in there somewhere that would have better suited the short format of a film, instead of the dreadful (leading nowhere) cliffhangers. 

Like most of the shows I moan about, I moan because I am lamenting the loss of the far better show that it could have been. If it was total trash I probably wouldn't comment . . . I did actually watch the whole thing, which can be quite rarity of late.


----------



## Reno (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Watching the first few minutes of Tick Tick Boom not sure if I can stomach it.  It's 2021 not 1960, turning thirty is fuck all these days min, get a grip. Ten years later and I may sympathise....


It doesn't take place in 2021, it's an autobiographical musical by Jonathan Larson which takes place in the early 90s, when gay men often didn't grow very old and Larson's friends were dropping dead all around him. He only lived to the age of 36, but he didn't die of AIDS. An undiagnosed congenital condition killed him just before his musical Rent had its premiere and made him posthumously famous.

That said, I'm not a huge fan of Larson's work, I saw both this and Rent on the stage and didn't care much for either. May still check this out as I like Garfield.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 18, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Thanks to this thread, I hopped onto Queen of the South. On the final 5th season. Almost reaching the end. I've really enjoyed this and going to miss binge watching it.


I watched first series, thought it was pretty bad. Especially the acting, I really wanted to turn off the TV every time the main lady cartel boss came on screen.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think it would have made a far better film than it did a TV series. These days I am usually saying the opposite.
> I was not a fan of the show, too slow, not well structured, internal logic and mythology too scattergun. There was a nice neat and intriguing  plot in there somewhere that would have better suited the short format of a film, instead of the dreadful (leading nowhere) cliffhangers.
> 
> Like most of the shows I moan about, I moan because I am lamenting the loss of the far better show that it could have been. If it was total trash I probably wouldn't comment . . . I did actually watch the whole thing, which can be quite rarity of late.




Just out of curiosity...what's your favourite netflix series ever..?

Eta genuinely interested at what would impress you...

not being weird


----------



## Sunray (Feb 18, 2022)

I accidently clicked Play when I was browsing Netflix and got this








						Watch Sturgill Simpson Presents Sound & Fury | Netflix Official Site
					

In this anime visual album, a mysterious driver heads deep into a postapocalyptic hellscape toward a ferocious showdown with two monstrous opponents.




					www.netflix.com
				




No idea what the fuck is going on most of the time but its still great overall. 
I've watched it twice, liking the music.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

Reno said:


> It doesn't take place in 2021, it's an autobiographical musical by Jonathan Larson which takes place in the early 90s, when gay men often didn't grow very old and Larson's friends were dropping dead all around him. He only lived to the age of 36, but he didn't die of AIDS. An undiagnosed congenital condition killed him just before his musical Rent had its premiere and made him posthumously famous.
> 
> That said, I'm not a huge fan of Larson's work, I saw both this and Rent on the stage and didn't care much for either. May still check this out as I like Garfield.


lol, as you might have guessed even without reading the rest of the thread I worked that out  as the musical went on. JFC 


....and in fairness, the tone at that start of it was so very 2021, as that's when it was made!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Reminds me of the  1966 song "I'm 28" by Tony Basil (she was almost 40 when Hey Micky came out in 81)
> Where she laments that her life is practically over and she has achieved nothing.
> "I don't want to finish up alone in a rocking chair"



I like that, so dramatic.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Just out of curiosity...what's your favourite netflix series ever..?
> 
> Eta genuinely interested at what would impress you...
> 
> not being weird


Tastes change depending on mood, but my favourite things on netflix have been. . . . 

Fargo series one (only just finished it)
W/Bob and David
The Midnight Gospel
Close Enough
Russian Doll
Community
The second half of season three of Stranger Things
Cobra Kai 
First series of Happy
Umbrella academy

There are probably loads. This is just off the top of my head.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2022)

Sunray said:


> I accidently clicked Play when I was browsing Netflix and got this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how but I came across this last year too. For music is better than the usual Simpson. Visually it's quite entertaining, but I find it hard to watch with most of the music. I did quite like one track though, don't remember the name, kind of rock disco with the lady dancing as a samurai.


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Ah now I've woken up and realised what it's about that was amazing, loved every second. Musicals are fun.



I was just catching up with this thread and thought " HoratioCuthbert doesn't know how this goes IRL, does he?" - glad you stuck it out and watched more 

I keep planning to watch it but am familiar with what happens.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> I was just catching up with this thread and thought " HoratioCuthbert doesn't know how this goes IRL, does he?" - glad you stuck it out and watched more
> 
> I keep planning to watch it but am familiar with what happens.


Yeah I'm not remotely familiar with musical theatre, which is a shame as I tend to enjoy them.
PS: I'm a lass though my name suggests otherwise. It's a theatrical sounding ancestor, unfortunately Henrietta wouldn't fit


----------



## Epona (Feb 18, 2022)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Yeah I'm not remotely familiar with musical theatre, which is a shame as I tend to enjoy them.
> PS: I'm a lass though my name suggests otherwise. It's a theatrical sounding ancestor, unfortunately Henrietta wouldn't fit



Ah cool, I tend not to make assumptions about gender but Horatio and Cutbert both sound like a very male names from the era of Gilbert & Sullivan!  My apologies


----------



## Sunray (Feb 18, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure how but I came across this last year too. For music is better than the usual Simpson. Visually it's quite entertaining, but I find it hard to watch with most of the music. I did quite like one track though, don't remember the name, kind of rock disco with the lady dancing as a samurai.


Friend of mine is saying he's being considered new outlaw country





						Outlaw country - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## nottsgirl (Feb 18, 2022)

Offspring. Offbeat Australian comedy about a doctor who works in obstetrics. Good bubblegum.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 18, 2022)

Comes a brighter day 

Understated British crime film. It's ok but could have been so much more than it is. 

The lead, Craig Roberts looks about 12.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Comes a brighter day
> 
> Understated British crime film. It's ok but could have been so much more than it is.
> 
> The lead, Craig Roberts looks about 12.


Ah yes I remember that one. A definitely _nearly_ film. 

** Checks notes **

"...Modest but accomplished – a high end jeweller’s is held up, just as a young lad who works as a concierge at a nearby posh hotel pops in on an errand. That’s pretty much it. With Craig Roberts, Imogen Poots, Tim Spall, Geoff Bell, Kevin McKidd and Josef Altin. Confident drama from writer/director Simon Aboud..."


----------



## T & P (Feb 18, 2022)

For those who liked Space Force, S2 has dropped.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> For those who liked Space Force, S2 has dropped.


I ended up quite liking that, cheers


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

More than half way through new high school whodunnit crime series *One of Us is Lying*. I thought it was going to be awful, but it’s actually decent. Not great but entertaining in a Sabrina kind of way, and a 6.5/ 10 for me so far.

It’s aimed at younger adult audiences and features mostly unlikeable spoiled teenagers, so many of you will hate it. But I’m enjoying the crime aspect of it. Kind of Breakfast Club meets Heathers with murder thrown in.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tastes change depending on mood, but my favourite things on netflix have been. . . .
> 
> Fargo series one (only just finished it)
> W/Bob and David
> ...



Have you watched DARK?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> It doesn't take place in 2021, it's an autobiographical musical by Jonathan Larson which takes place in the early 90s, when gay men often didn't grow very old and Larson's friends were dropping dead all around him. He only lived to the age of 36, but he didn't die of AIDS. An undiagnosed congenital condition killed him just before his musical Rent had its premiere and made him posthumously famous.
> 
> That said, I'm not a huge fan of Larson's work, I saw both this and Rent on the stage and didn't care much for either. May still check this out as I like Garfield.



As far as I can tell nobody actually likes rent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Have you watched DARK?


In in my Netflix list thing, but no. I looked yesterday and saw it had three seasons, so figured it might not be a solid story. I don't know anything about it though. I must have put it on my list for some reason at some point though. . . . . Could well have been recommended here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> More than half way through new high school whodunnit crime series *One of Us is Lying*. I thought it was going to be awful, but it’s actually decent. Not great but entertaining in a Sabrina kind of way, and a 6.5/ 10 for me so far.
> 
> It’s aimed at younger adult audiences and features mostly unlikeable spoiled teenagers, so many of you will hate it. But I’m enjoying the crime aspect of it. Kind of Breakfast Club meets Heathers with murder thrown in.


My teen daughter took one look at it and gave it a big NOPE. 

Ps, I'm pretty sure Heathers with murder thrown in is still just Heathers.


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In in my Netflix list thing, but no. I looked yesterday and saw it had three seasons, so figured it might not be a solid story. I don't know anything about it though. I must have put it on my list for some reason at some point though. . . . . Could well have been recommended here.


Why would having 3 seasons indicate it not having a solid story ? Dark was planned as having a 3 season arc from the start and not only is it the most intricately plotted science fiction series I've ever seen, it actually has a satisfying ending. They obviously knew where they were going from the start.It was initially hyped as a German Stranger Things (there are teenage characters, some of it takes place in the 80s), but it starts more like a Scandi-Noir about a missing kid in a German small town, then gradually introduces science fiction and horror elements, while also managing to be an epic family saga, following 4 families over several generations.

It may be too slow moving for you and not have enough pay offs early on. This is a series where you really have to pay attention, no washing up while casually watching this,  lots of fans on here though. 









						Dark (On Netflix)
					

Or torrent if you like!  I'm surprised not to see a thread for this. Anybody else seen it?  It's a German series and it's fucking fantastic. People are kind of calling it a Euro version of Stranger things but I'm not having that. It's more Twin Peaks and then some. I'm currently on second...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In in my Netflix list thing, but no. I looked yesterday and saw it had three seasons, so figured it might not be a solid story. I don't know anything about it though. I must have put it on my list for some reason at some point though. . . . . Could well have been recommended here.



It has 3 seasons because the story actually ends.  One of the best series I have seen. BUT  do not watch the dubbed version.
Go for the original subtitles.
There is a separate thread here about it.
I found it brilliant. Mind you it does require your full attention. Every second has clues.
I've watched it 3 times
 And am back watching it again just for the sheer brilliance of how it was made and put together. Even the music is spot on.

Season one seems slow but by ep4 you'll be fully into it.
Season 2 progresses brilliantly.
Season 3 you will need to have paid attention to season 2 and a very satisfying ending.

Not like anything I've ever watched. Puts Stranger Things into a kiddies playpen.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It has 3 seasons because the story actually ends.  One of the best series I have seen. BUT  do not watch the dubbed version.
> Go for the original subtitles.
> There is a separate thread here about it.
> I found it brilliant. Mind you it does require your full attention. Every second has clues.
> ...


I put it on this morning and it turns out I did already watch two episodes and stopped for some reason.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> Why would having 3 seasons indicate it not having a solid story ? Dark was planned as having a 3 season arc from the start and not only is it the most intricately plotted science fiction series I've ever seen, it actually has a satisfying ending. They obviously knew where they were going from the start.It was initially hyped as a German Stranger Things (there are teenage characters, some of it takes place in the 80s), but it starts more like a Scandi-Noir about a missing kid in a German small town, then gradually introduces science fiction and horror elements, while also managing to be an epic family saga, following 4 families over several generations.
> 
> It may be too slow moving for you and not have enough pay offs early on. This is a series where you really have to pay attention, no washing up while casually watching this,  lots of fans on here though.
> 
> ...


This may be why I put it to one side, I must have thought it deserved my full attention, I don't remember dismissing it.

I was only speculating that three seasons might have suggested an incomplete story. I was only basing this on what I have previously observed, it's not a hard and fast rule. Please don't get your knickers in a twist.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I put it on this morning and it turns out I did already watch two episodes and stopped for some reason.



Well the first 2 episodes are a bit slow. But it takes off. 
Its worth it..imo but only if you've the time to give it full attention.  
It might not be your cup of tea


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This may be why I put it to one side, I must have thought it deserved my full attention, I don't remember dismissing it.
> 
> I was only speculating that three seasons might have suggested an incomplete story. I was only basing this on what I have previously observed, it's not a hard and fast rule. Please don't get your knickers in a twist.


I will get my knickers in a twist whenever I bloody like, it appears to be the main point of forums and social media.


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> I will get my knickers in a twist whenever I bloody like, it appears to be the main point of forums and social media.


I don't always agree with your film/TV analyses and reviews, but this ^ I can get fully behind, agree 100%.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 19, 2022)

I always thought 3 seasons mean it was good enough to keep going after the first. I take it as a positive.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 19, 2022)

I struggled a bit with Dark, because a lot of the younger lads looked the same, and then there are older characters for whom you also see younger versions, and whereas in an English language series I might've been able to differentiate the characters through hearing different voices/regional accents, in German they all sound just, y'know, German-y.

I watched season one, can't remember if I watched season two, don't think I did, because I recall wanting to watch it all from the very beginning. It was very intriguing though, I do want to watch it.


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I struggled a bit with Dark, because a lot of the younger lads looked the same, and then there are older characters for whom you also see younger versions, and whereas in an English language series I might've been able to differentiate the characters through hearing different voices/regional accents, in German they all sound just, y'know, German-y.
> 
> I watched season one, can't remember if I watched season two, don't think I did, because I recall wanting to watch it all from the very beginning. It was very intriguing though, I do want to watch it.



I wanted to like it but I'm face-blind (due to autism) and massively struggled with working out older and younger versions of characters, it was so incredibly confusing and I had to keep stopping and rewinding bits of it trying to work out which character was which.

It looked like it would be really good and I love the premise but I just couldn't manage it.  I sometimes have this issue with series that have a lot of characters and flashbacks or old/young versions of characters (on the basis that this doubles or sometimes triples the number of faces involved for each character), especially if some look fairly similar to one another.


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> I wanted to like it but I'm face-blind (due to autism) and massively struggled with working out older and younger versions of characters, it was so incredibly confusing and I had to keep stopping and rewinding bits of it trying to work out which character was which.
> 
> It looked like it would be really good and I love the premise but I just couldn't manage it.  I sometimes have this issue with series that have a lot of characters and flashbacks or old/young versions of characters (on the basis that this doubles or sometimes triples the number of faces involved for each character), especially if some look fairly similar to one another.


Fair enough considering your face blindness but I thought they did an extraordinary job in casting the characters at different ages, so the actors resembled each other.


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> Fair enough considering your face blindness but I thought they did an extraordinary job in casting the characters at different ages, so the actors resembled each other.



Yeah see I wouldn't be able to spot that because everyone's face pretty much looks like a blank circle to me (well that isn't strictly correct, but is the closest I can get to describing it in terms of how it affects recognition), so everyone looks vaguely the same and I rely on other stuff like skin colour/tone, hair colour, hair style, distinguishing features, facial hair etc etc and just having old and young versions of characters it doesn't matter how similar and realistic they might look to everyone else and what a good job they did casting someone who looks similar - to me it is just a double load of blank circles and character A can have a version for example with facial hair as an older person and without as a younger person, and I have no fucking idea that they are supposed to be the same person.   Add to that if there are 2 blond short haired youngsters of around the same age and physical build, I can't easily tell them apart.

So yeah it was really complicated to follow.


----------



## Reno (Feb 19, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I struggled a bit with Dark, because a lot of the younger lads looked the same, and then there are older characters for whom you also see younger versions, and whereas in an English language series I might've been able to differentiate the characters through hearing different voices/regional accents, in German they all sound just, y'know, German-y.
> 
> I watched season one, can't remember if I watched season two, don't think I did, because I recall wanting to watch it all from the very beginning. It was very intriguing though, I do want to watch it.


They wouldn’t have different regional accents in English either, as all the characters are from the same small town. 

It’s one of the very few series I watched more than once because once you know all the plot twists, it plays out differently and there are lots of things I missed the first time. I love how the first two seasons end on a massive reveal, which turns out to be integral to the plot, rather than just a hook to make you come back. With each season the universe of Winden expands dramatically and the series deals with that in a way I found very satisfying.


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> They wouldn’t have different regional accents in English either, as all the characters are from the same small town.


The actors wouldn't be though, and they wouldn't all be pulling off the exact same accent with perfection.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> Fair enough considering your face blindness but I thought they did an extraordinary job in casting the characters at different ages, so the actors resembled each other.


That was my issue as well. I'm autistic and think I have mild prosopagnosia too.

I agree with you, though, it was very good casting.

It made me feel like I need to create and print out a 'spotter sheet' as an aide memoire as to who all the characters are at their different ages.


----------



## Thora (Feb 19, 2022)

I’m usually fine with faces but I struggle when there are lots of old white men in something.  Couldn’t follow Tinker Tailor at all due to having no idea who was who 😂

I watched the dubbed version of Dark and loved it.


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It made me feel like I need to create and print out a 'spotter sheet' as an aide memoire as to who all the characters are at their different ages.


This, perhaps I should try to make one to refer to on my monitor or phone while it is playing on the TV - I keep hearing how good it is and I really want to be able to follow it because the premise is something that is right up my street so I _should_ by all rights bloody love it!


----------



## Thora (Feb 19, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus  by the time I was on season 3 of Dark I needed a wiki page open that had all the characters & timelines on it!


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

Thora said:


> AnnO'Neemus  by the time I was on season 3 of Dark I needed a wiki page open that had all the characters & timelines on it!



Yeah I was just looking at the Dark wiki - I think I will try again with that, lots of stills of the characters at different ages.

It will still be confusing but that might help me untangle it a bit when I get lost!

Just need to be careful to not read the text cos of spoilers mind


----------



## Chz (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm not totally face blind like Epona, but I _really_ struggled with Dark. Enough that I didn't bother past Ep.4 or so. 
In a world that isn't full of other stuff to watch, I'm sure I'd give it a chance. But right now I've got the rest of _Reacher_ and S2 of _The Great _queued up for immediate consumption. And then I still need to get back to S2 of _My Brilliant Friend_ and a few other things.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 19, 2022)

Thora said:


> AnnO'Neemus  by the time I was on season 3 of Dark I needed a wiki page open that had all the characters & timelines on it!


That's such a good idea. I might try that. I do want to watch it all.


----------



## girasol (Feb 19, 2022)

I could mostly tell who was who in Dark but by the start of Season 3 I just wanted it to end, it just got sort of silly and lost its appeal for me. To be fair the thing I liked the most was the mechanical tt machine, the radioactive blobby blob I didn't like so much.

I think I kept it cryptic enough to not need spoiler tags? 😁


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 19, 2022)

girasol said:


> I could mostly tell who was who in Dark but by the start of Season 3 I just wanted it to end, it just got sort of silly and lost its appeal for me. To be fair the thing I liked the most was the mechanical tt machine, the radioactive blobby blob I didn't like so much.
> 
> I think I kept it cryptic enough to not need spoiler tags? 😁




I'm watching it today.
Again.
And it's really even better than the first time.
You definitely have to get to know the characters and I think there is a family tree online that can help. I used it the second time I watched it but I don't see to need it now.
I realise this may put some off it.

Rushing through to get to the end doesn work. You have to take the time to take in all of it. 

The end of season 2 is definitely a very big reveal as Reno says


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 19, 2022)

The first part of the Kanye documentary ‘jeen-yus’ has aired & now weekly for the other 2. So far so good.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My teen daughter took one look at it and gave it a big NOPE.
> 
> Ps, I'm pretty sure Heathers with murder thrown in is still just Heathers.


I’ve finished it and it’s actually quite decent. Not actually much of a teen show imo, and it takes a couple of episodes to get into the next gear, so it’s not surprising your daughter took one look and didn’t like it. 

FWIW I don’t think you’ll like it so I’m not recommending it to you, but would to _some_ others. To put it another way, this is the kind of show you would fully expect the critics to either ignore or savage. So you might be surprised to hear it has an 88% rating on Rotten Tomatoes- not an aggregator usually to pander to cheesy populist content. Compare that with Inventing Anna, which RT returns a paltry 58% for. 

Anyway, a 7/10 for me and recommended to anyone looking for engaging whodunnit entertainment.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 20, 2022)

I watched Cheer, a very good docuseries about a competitive cheerleading team. 
Once you get over the wtf-ness of cheer/American culture, the insight into the characters is very interesting. And their routines are amazing.
The second series takes a very dark twist.


----------



## Chz (Feb 21, 2022)

Watched Big Bug. 
It is very JP Jeunet. More than a little trite, but I always love to see his world brought to life. So I can say I enjoyed it, but it doesn't really say anything new or interesting. Watch it for the visuals, forgive it for the story.


----------



## Mation (Feb 21, 2022)

Loving Space Force. I was expecting it to be one of those shows that you can't completely get behind because no one is likable, but it's not like that. Not completely, anyway. Cracking me up and also unexpectedly tender.

_cries at Space Force_

ffs!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 23, 2022)

Mation said:


> Loving Space Force. I was expecting it to be one of those shows that you can't completely get behind because no one is likable, but it's not like that. Not completely, anyway. Cracking me up and also unexpectedly tender.
> 
> _cries at Space Force_
> 
> ffs!


I just started watching Space Force a couple of nights ago. Finding it amusing so far. A lot of the humour is a bit like the Airplane movies style of humour, though, which I loved in the Airplane movies, but not sure about stretching them into a series, funny but bit too obvious and crude and trying too hard, iyswim?

Will stick with it though, because the episodes are short and it's entertaining enough.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> Watched Big Bug.
> It is very JP Jeunet. More than a little trite, but I always love to see his world brought to life. So I can say I enjoyed it, but it doesn't really say anything new or interesting. Watch it for the visuals, forgive it for the story.


I found the characters just too stupid to watch. I wonder if the director has a misanthropic side.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 23, 2022)

I found Dark confusing and hard to follow. we finished it but were hate watching by the end. I would have said it just didn't really make sense and fell back on the idea that you can do anything cos it's sci-fi but try for yourself by all means...


----------



## Reno (Feb 23, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I found Dark confusing and hard to follow. we finished it but were hate watching by the end. I would have said it just didn't really make sense and fell back on the idea that you can do anything cos it's sci-fi but try for yourself by all means...


It all does make sense, but it is a show which demands close attention. Admittedly that isn't for someone seeking light(er) entertainment, which is fair enough but the fact that all the puzzle pieces fit by the end is what makes that show so satisfying for me. That's compared to other sci-fi mystery shows like (most notoriously) Lost, which add the plot twists and mysteries and then it turns out there never was a plan where to get to in the first place.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2022)

Reno said:


> It all does make sense, but it is a show which demands close attention. Admittedly that isn't for someone seeking light(er) entertainment, which is fair enough but the fact that all the puzzle pieces fit by the end is what makes that show so satisfying for me. That's compared to other sci-fi mystery shows like (most notoriously) Lost, which add the plot twists and mysteries and then it turns out there never was a plan where to get to in the first place.




Spot on. 👍


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 23, 2022)

hmmm. perhaps it just required a little more suspension of belief that I was prepared to do.


----------



## Reno (Feb 23, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> hmmm. perhaps it just required a little more suspension of belief that I was prepared to do.


That is the nature of science fiction, for the sake of the plot you have to accept that time travel and the resulting paradoxes can happen. Within that, the series is coherent though, it sticks to the rules it set up.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 23, 2022)

just looked up the definition of a paradox and I guess "logically unacceptable conclusion" was the issue for me!


----------



## Reno (Feb 23, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> just looked up the definition of a paradox and I guess "logically unacceptable conclusion" was the issue for me!


If you had to look that up, then the show clearly was not for you.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 23, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> hmmm. perhaps it just required a little more suspension of belief that I was prepared to do.



🤣

Fiction tends to be like that.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 24, 2022)

Mation said:


> Loving Space Force. I was expecting it to be one of those shows that you can't completely get behind because no one is likable, but it's not like that. Not completely, anyway. Cracking me up and also unexpectedly tender.
> 
> _cries at Space Force_
> 
> ffs!



John Malkovich's somewhat sardonic character Dr Adrian Mallory is growing on me.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 24, 2022)

Mation said:


> Loving Space Force. I was expecting it to be one of those shows that you can't completely get behind because no one is likable, but it's not like that. Not completely, anyway. Cracking me up and also unexpectedly tender.
> 
> _cries at Space Force_
> 
> ffs!





AnnO'Neemus said:


> John Malkovich's somewhat sardonic character Dr Adrian Mallory is growing on me.



I think S2 was actually better than 1. Had a bit more heart to it; the humour is still a bit hit and miss, but the characters are developing nicely. Yeah, loving Malkovich


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2022)

I struggled with Dark too, the further along it got. It was a combo of having a shit short term memory to begin with, watching it tired, and watching it stoned.  Like Thora, I had to keep referring to the wiki page to even begin to keep up with it.

This has reminded me to rewatch it all again though, because I did enjoy it.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I struggled with Dark too, the further along it got. It was a combo of having a shit short term memory to begin with, watching it tired, and watching it stoned.  Like Thora, I had to keep referring to the wiki page to even begin to keep up with it.
> 
> This has reminded me to rewatch it all again though, because I did enjoy it.




It took me three watches to completely "get" all the characters and their various incarnations over time. 
Worth it though. 
Watched the whole lot again last weekend and loved it. 
I particularly enjoyed the music.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

3 times? Never gonna watch that then!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It took me three watches to completely "get" all the characters and their various incarnations over time.
> Worth it though.
> Watched the whole lot again last weekend and loved it.
> I particularly enjoyed the music.


3 series of it?


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> 3 series of it?




Yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Yes


Wow, I can only handle two episodes at a time, but usually stick to one. Which is why I abandon so many of these interminable series


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow, I can only handle two episodes at a time, but usually stick to one. Which is why I abandon so many of these interminable series



I'm kind of immobile. So I just load it up and let em off. 
😁


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I'm kind of immobile. So I just load it up and let em off.
> 😁


I can easily spend all day watching telly and film but have to vary it as it’s too much to digest


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Like eating tapas instead of a huge leg of lamb in one go


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I can easily spend all day watching telly and film but have to vary it as it’s too much to digest


I kind of need to stay focussed so it is easier for me to stick with it.
Wish I could vary my telly watching.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 24, 2022)

For me if I have to watch something multiple times just for it to make sense, that doesn't really work. But I understand (genuinely) some people go for that so fair enough. 

I think Sopranos is the only TV show I've ever watched again - just because I love it.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> For me if I have to watch something multiple times just for it to make sense, that doesn't really work. But I understand (genuinely) some people go for that so fair enough.
> 
> I think Sopranos is the only TV show I've ever watched again - just because I love it.



Sopranos is brilliant...still.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 24, 2022)

It really is. And there are so many levels to it and clever references but at the same time it can just be enjoyed on a surface level too. Great writing and direction.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 24, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> It really is. And there are so many levels to it and clever references but at the same time it can just be enjoyed on a surface level too. Great writing and direction.



Must root it ouy again. I've got it on dvd somewhere.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 24, 2022)

Would recommend this blog as a nice accompaniment for a repeat viewing. Some really good observations and in the comments 
Sopranos Autopsy


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2022)

Vikings: Valhalla out now. It will cover the period from the St Brice's Day Massacre to (eventually) the Battle of Stamford Bridge. I checked the real history and there's lots of plot going on in there so should be good.


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Vikings: Valhalla out now. It will cover the period from the St Brice's Day Massacre to (eventually) the Battle of Stamford Bridge. I checked the real history and there's lots of plot going on in there so should be good.



I still haven't started watching this series.
Must give it a go.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I still haven't started watching this series.
> Must give it a go.



It was only released last night!


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> It was only released last night!


Oh..I thought there was a series called Vikings out before?


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 26, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Oh..I thought there was a series called Vikings out before?



Yeah that finished. This is set 100 years later with different actors etc. Basically a whole new show. It looks more interesting because it's set during "interesting times".


----------



## Aladdin (Feb 26, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Yeah that finished. This is set 100 years later with different actors etc. Basically a whole new show. It looks more interesting because it's set during "interesting times".



Ah right.
Might start this one then.


----------



## platinumsage (Feb 27, 2022)

So far it's like Vikings but with blander characters and even more Irish accents. I hope we get more Saxons.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 27, 2022)

I absolutely loved Viking’s despite being it being a slow grower. 

I’m watching ‘Dirty John’ a drama based on a true story of a narcissist scammer.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 28, 2022)

Finished Gloria the other night - FAO The39thStep, Spymaster

It's good, but not as good as Callan. Some comments, with MAJOR spoilers:



Spoiler: MAJOR SPOILERS FOR GLORIA



Although it deals with a very interesting political episode, it's not really a political show at all. Like almost all "box set" series since the Wire (but not the Wire itself), it's a fantasy of assertive personal agency of some kind, designed for the viewing pleasures of harassed wage slaves. 

The violence against women never quite gets over the graituitousness problem, and there wasn't enough on the reality of the wars in Angola and Guinea-Bissau. The use of napalm against civilians in the latter conflict wasn't mentioned as far as I could see.  And the allusion to the US supporting "terrorists" in Angola is never developed or made clear.

As for Joao's handler, he was barely even a cartoon, he just hopped around torturing and killing people like a sort of evil leprauchan. His speech about coming from a White Russian exile background was just nonsense, barely even laughable.

The show was good enough to get over it's problems, but it could have been a great show if it had engaged with the _politics _of the time. I don't mean necessarily in a party political or agitprop sense: there was a very good 60s adaptation of Le Carre's Looking-glass War, with Anthony Hopkins in the lead role. It dealt with what happens to obsolete organizations and obsolete men in a world where the generation gap (as expressed in the young spy who goes AWOL with a dolly bird) is just a symptom of institutional and social dysfunction (that maybe not so clear, but I don't want to give anything about LGW unless I have to). 

And this may underline the problem with an episodic telly show as a medium for this sort of story. To be genuinely political would have had to show characters making _political _choices, and dealing with the consequences of those choices, and being changed by those choices. An episodic show needs characters who don't change, is the problem . . .


----------



## MBV (Feb 28, 2022)

Have been watching Devotion which is an Italian drama about the impact of the suspicion of infidelity can have on a relationship. Only 8 episodes. Worth a go if you like foreign language stuff.

ETA: this is called devotion not desire


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 1, 2022)

Ozark season 4 part 2, 29th April.

Which is far too far away for those of us who binged part one and thought it better than ever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2022)

Bloody hell Guardians of Justice is a huge steaming turd. It looks like another Netflix production like Cowboy Bebop where they chuck a decent amount of money behind something incredibly amateur. Some interested production ideas wasted on poor execution and a core idea that has been done better elsewhere several times over.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell Guardians of Justice is a huge steaming turd. It looks like another Netflix production like Cowboy Bebop where they chuck a decent amount of money behind something incredibly amateur. Some interested production ideas wasted on poor execution and a core idea that has been done better elsewhere several times over.


It is the biggest pile of arse explosion. What even the fucking hell is it supposed to be, apart from shit.


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2022)

Started watching Elite (Spanish) which reminds me of Sex Education + whodunnit.  I don't like murder mysteries, but this one is interesting, maybe because it's in Spanish .  Some of the plots I'm thinking, did the people who write Sex Education watch this or what?  Still on season 1, there are 6 seasons, so far!

Elite (TV Series 2018– ) - IMDb

I'm most definitely not the target audience for it.  Let's see how long I last


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the Power of the Dog this afternoon. It's in a lot of the top 50 film lists this year and I'd not heard about it. I was sceptical about Cumberbach as a cowboy but it's a really good film. Lots going on to keep you guessing and the characters really build up gradually. I'll probably watch it again.


Sam Elliot seems to have a problem with it. I wonder why it’s got under his skin so much? 








						Sam Elliott Slams ‘Power of the Dog’ as ‘Piece of S—,’ Criticizes Its ‘Allusions of Homosexuality’
					

Sam Elliott railed against Jane Campion’s “The Power of the Dog” during his visit to Marc Maron’s “WTF” podcast (via Insider). Campion’s drama is nominated…




					variety.com


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Sam Elliot seems to have a problem with it. I wonder why it’s got under his skin so much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He seems to have a had a similar take on Brokeback Mountain. 

“I didn’t really get what all the to-do was about,” he said. “It is a beautiful film and I was thrilled for Ang [Lee], but it isn’t a Western. For one thing, it’s about a couple of sheepherders, not cattlemen. The whole homosexual thing was interesting — they stepped over the line — but Katharine and I both looked at it and thought, ‘What’s the big deal?’”


It’s interesting that even then, Elliott was questioning the authenticity of a film about gay cowboys. (“They’re sheepherders, not cattlemen” seems like a pretty weak argument as to why it shouldn’t be considered a Western.) Why should sexuality have anything to do with how “Western” it is? There are plenty of gay people in the American West, and their experiences are just as valid and worth chronicling as those of more stereotypical cowboys.









						Sam Elliott Is Not a Fan of the "Allusions of Homosexuality" in "Power of the Dog"
					

In an appearance on Marc Maron's podcast, the actor likened Benedict Cumberbatch's character to a Chippendales dancer




					www.insidehook.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> He seems to have a had a similar take on Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> “I didn’t really get what all the to-do was about,” he said. “It is a beautiful film and I was thrilled for Ang [Lee], but it isn’t a Western. For one thing, it’s about a couple of sheepherders, not cattlemen. The whole homosexual thing was interesting — they stepped over the line — but Katharine and I both looked at it and thought, ‘What’s the big deal?’”
> 
> ...


Innit








						"Homos on the Range"
					

The most surprising thing about homosexuality in the Old West is not that it was




					truewestmagazine.com
				




Also one of Elliot’s most famous films is Roadhouse, a powerful homoerotic love story about two oiled muscle men who can only express their emotions with their fists.

Look at him, he’s no cowboy, he’s a rugged denizen of Venice Beach:


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2022)

Becoming rapidly disillusioned with S3 of Snowpiercer. At this point it feels the writers are dragging the story along for as long as the series is seen as worthy of renewal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> Becoming rapidly disillusioned with S3 of Snowpiercer. At this point it feels the writers are dragging the story along for as long as the series is seen as worthy of renewal.


I have seen almost nothing of worth in S3 so far. I watched a few in a row, but have completely given up now. 
 . . . though to be honest I don't think am going back now anyway. 

I'm getting quite disappointed in netflix in general.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have seen almost nothing of worth in S3 so far. I watched a few in a row, but have completely given up now.
> . . . though to be honest I don't think am going back now anyway.
> 
> I'm getting quite disappointed in netflix in general.


Regarding your last sentence, I think it’s more a case of the world reaching the peak of steaming platforms. As more and more platforms arrive, it is inevitable that the quality of the overall content of those fighting to to be at the top will be diluted.

Bear in mind that the original content produced by the likes of Netflix and Amazon Prime is probably not much more than half of their offerings. A lot of shows are produced independently and simply go to the highest bidder. 90% of Netflix’s output is completely irrelevant to me. But then again I could say the same of Amazon, NowTV, Disney+ and others.

Certainly not worth having a running subscription, though I foolishly do. I guess the smart money is on doing a month’s subscription subscription three or four times a year and binge the stuff worth watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> Regarding your last sentence, I think it’s more a case of the world reaching the peak of steaming platforms. As more and more platforms arrive, it is inevitable that the quality of the overall content of those fighting to to be at the top will be diluted.
> 
> Bear in mind that the original content produced by the likes of Netflix and Amazon Prime is probably not much more than half of their offerings. A lot of shows are produced independently and simply go to the highest bidder. 90% of Netflix’s output is completely irrelevant to me. But then again I could say the same of Amazon, NowTV, Disney+ and others.
> 
> Certainly not worth having a running subscription, though I foolishly do. I guess the smart money is on doing a month’s subscription subscription three or four times a year and binge the stuff worth watching.


Yes. The smart money as you say might be to rotate platforms every month. Currently Disney seems to slightly better but I always find I have bled it dry within a month. Prime is almost exclusively trash, even a lot of the stuff that looks like it might be awesome is cheap hack rubbish. Not all of it of course.


----------



## mod (Mar 3, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> '71
> 
> Night time peril in Belfast. Perfidious bastards on both sides



Great film and felt authentic. My parents are from the Shankill I spent a lot of xmases and summers in Belfast in the 70s and 80s and it really took me back.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2022)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre

The 2022 version. As gruesome and ridiculous as you'd expect. 

I do think that some of those perky millennials deserved their fate


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre
> 
> The 2022 version. As gruesome and ridiculous as you'd expect.
> 
> I do think that some of those perky millennials deserved their fate


This is a TV series right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This is a TV series right?


It’s a film


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s a film


I don't know where I got the idea it was a TV series from. 
I saw the modern remake, but I have still yet to see the original. This one appears to be listed as a sequel.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> This is a TV series right?



Netflix film


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know where I got the idea it was a TV series from.
> I saw the modern remake, but I have still yet to see the original. This one appears to be listed as a sequel.


It is a sequel. The modern remake was an abomination. The original is one of the greatest horror films of all time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2022)

T & P said:


> It is a sequel. The modern remake was an abomination. The original is one of the greatest horror films of all time.


I remember thinking the remake wasn't great, but it wasn't as bad as a lot of other horror films and remakes at the time ( I watched a lot of crap during this period as I was making a weekly DVD review show) . Maybe it's worse if you know the original.


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remember thinking the remake wasn't great, but it wasn't as bad as a lot of other horror films and remakes at the time ( I watched a lot of crap during this period as I was making a weekly DVD review show) . Maybe it's worse if you know the original.


Your last sentence is the key for me. Some films shouldn’t be remade unless they’re going to be remade really really well.


----------



## girasol (Mar 5, 2022)

Hollywood is good! (At least the first 4 episodes are, doing Ep 5 next)  Hollywood (TV Mini Series 2020) - IMDb

As I understand some of it actually happened, i.e. the gas station...  Some characters are real, others are fictional.


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remember thinking the remake wasn't great, but it wasn't as bad as a lot of other horror films and remakes at the time ( I watched a lot of crap during this period as I was making a weekly DVD review show) . Maybe it's worse if you know the original.


I know it considered sacrilege but I never cared that much for the original TCM and I quite like the remake. Its success kicked off the craze for remaking the major 70s and 80s horror classics and it’s better than most of those remakes. At the time it also was unusually brutal though that has been surpassed by the “torture porn” craze which followed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

The original is one of the few horror films that actually scared me!


----------



## Reno (Mar 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> The original is one of the few horror films that actually scared me!


It never did that for me, maybe it didn’t help that I first encountered it as very poor print at the Scala. One problem I have with the film is that I find the characters cyphers, I don’t care whether they live or die.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2022)

Reno said:


> It never did that for me, maybe it didn’t help that I first encountered it as very poor print at the Scala. One problem I have with the film is that I find the characters cyphers, I don’t care whether they live or die.


I just felt like it was also happening to me.


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2022)

Started the new thriller miniseries *Pieces of Her,* based on the best selling novel of the same name by Karin Slaughter.

It seems to have received lukewarm reviews so far but I’ve rather enjoyed the first two episodes. Fast paced so it doesn’t drag, and Toni Collette is as always great value, so a worthy entertainment vehicle so far AFAIAC.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Started the new thriller miniseries *Pieces of Her,* based on the best selling novel of the same name by Karin Slaughter.
> 
> It seems to have received lukewarm reviews so far but I’ve rather enjoyed the first two episodes. Fast paced so it doesn’t drag, and Toni Collette is as always great value, so a worthy entertainment vehicle so far AFAIAC.


Ah. I saw the thumb nail and thought 'I've seen that' but I've just realised I haven't seen it at all, I've confused it with Pieced of a Woman starring Vanessa Kirby.

Will check that out because Toni Collette is always brilliant.


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> Started the new thriller miniseries *Pieces of Her,* based on the best selling novel of the same name by Karin Slaughter.
> 
> It seems to have received lukewarm reviews so far but I’ve rather enjoyed the first two episodes. Fast paced so it doesn’t drag, and Toni Collette is as always great value, so a worthy entertainment vehicle so far AFAIAC.



Another Toni Collette fan here, will definitely give this a go!

I honestly find Slaughter's novels (at least the ones I have read) a little _too_ gruesome, but yeah want to see this.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 6, 2022)

I've been watching Manifest, which is a bit silly but easy to watch without having to concentrate too much. 

Planning to start Midnight at the Pera Palace next week.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2022)

Reno said:


> I know it considered sacrilege but I never cared that much for the original TCM and I quite like the remake. Its success kicked off the craze for remaking the major 70s and 80s horror classics and it’s better than most of those remakes. At the time it also was unusually brutal though that has been surpassed by the “torture porn” craze which followed.


The opener was a shocker and I was definitely engaged beyond 'pretty teens running around'. Maybe I am remembering wrong, but there was a little wolf creek style tension and empathy to it rather than just gore.

I still haven't seen a lot of the classics like nightmare on elm street and childs play etc.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2022)

Watched another snowpiercer. Is it just treading water?



Spoiler



whatsherface coming back as a ghost/delusion/internal monologue/conscience in everyone's mind was shite. She's either in it or not. I don't know what happened on set or behind the scenes but her character was good and has left the series severely lacking and without direction.


 it really seems like they didn't expect a re commission and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched another snowpiercer. Is it just treading water?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until you see this week’s episode. Turning weirder by the second 

S3 seems largely disconnected from the previous two. Feels like they’ve done away with the pre-existing writers and directors and brought in a new team and told them to go nuts.

Still, Alison Wright is brilliant as always and good value to watch, as is Sean Bean. And I actually enjoyed this week’s episode, in a ‘so mad it’s certainly interesting and original’ way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm intrigued


----------



## T & P (Mar 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm intrigued


Don’t expect anything great though. Not even saying it’s very good overall. But not terrible either, and if you’re still vaguely engaged with the main premise, there’s an intriguing cliffhanger revelation at the end.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

The Adam Project has just dropped


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> The Adam Project has just dropped


Is it any good?


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it any good?


It’s perfectly alright as a family-friendly sci-fi adventure, which is actually what the film was intended as. But this is as divorced as most Ryan Reynolds films as it can be, so those expecting his wacky Deadpool style material will be disappointed. Ultimately it’s a certificate-12 Sunday afternoon film paying homage to various 1980s themes.

Fantastic maiden acting performance by the kid though.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> It’s perfectly alright as a family-friendly sci-fi adventure, which is actually what the film was intended as. But this is as divorced as most Ryan Reynolds films as it can be, so those expecting his wacky Deadpool style material will be disappointed. Ultimately it’s a certificate-12 Sunday afternoon film *paying homage to various 1980s theme*s.
> 
> Fantastic maiden acting performance by the kid though.



The bolded bit particularly appeals, added to list


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm a bit sick of Ryan Reynolds being exactly the same in every single film.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> The bolded bit particularly appeals, added to list


Oh yeah, hints of ET, Star Wars and a few others to be found.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm a bit sick of Ryan Reynolds being exactly the same in every single film.


I don’t think this film is particularly heavy in that department. But if one finds him tedious or repetitive already this film will not change their opinion of him.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm a bit sick of Ryan Reynolds being exactly the same in every single film.


Very much the same so it's really difficult wanting to watch this film because I love time travel shit. I'll watch it but I'm sick of him somewhat.


----------



## T & P (Mar 11, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> Very much the same so it's really difficult wanting to watch this film because I love time travel shit. I'll watch it but I'm sick of him somewhat.


Yeah, I love him myself so not an issue for me, but I can see why it might be for others. FWIW he’s not any worse in that respect than the likes of Ray Winstone, The Rock, Daniel Craig or plenty of others.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 11, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


> Very much the same so it's really difficult wanting to watch this film because I love time travel shit. I'll watch it but I'm sick of him somewhat.


Timeless is on Netflix. There were only two seasons of it, sadly, but it's a show rooted in a time travel concept. 

A couple of things I liked about it were that each episode was set in a real life historical event like the Hindenburg disaster or Bonnie and Clyde, assassination of Abraham Lincoln, one of the Apollo rocket missions, etc., and I learned about stuff by Googling which bits were factual, and the other thing I liked was how it made points about society, because you viewed those eras through the lens of the time travelling team, white male pilot, black male engineer, white woman history professor, so you saw the latter two's experiences of racism and sexism set against that white male privilege, but not tub-thumping about it, just sort of acknowledging the way things were different.


----------



## Epona (Mar 11, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Timeless is on Netflix. There were only two seasons of it, sadly, but it's a show rooted in a time travel concept.
> 
> A couple of things I liked about it were that each episode was set in a real life historical event like the Hindenburg disaster or Bonnie and Clyde, assassination of Abraham Lincoln, one of the Apollo rocket missions, etc., and I learned about stuff by Googling which bits were factual, and the other thing I liked was how it made points about society, because you viewed those eras through the lens of the time travelling team, white male pilot, black male engineer, white woman history professor, so you saw the latter two's experiences of racism and sexism set against that white male privilege, but not tub-thumping about it, just sort of acknowledging the way things were different.



Oh god I watched the Hindenburg one with OH and I had a bit of a _thing_ about that at the time and apparently I ruined it because I talked all the way through about some inaccuracies in the plot


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm thinking of ditching Maid. The first episode was powerful, but it's gone downhill since then and it's entirely due to the director. 

Musical interludes, overblown characters (her mum), and other annoying touches are relegating it to the unfulfilled potential shelf.

It's not clear what they are trying to do with the show. It's like they decided to do Cathy Come Home with some kooky humour.


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2022)

Started to rewatch Korean apocalyptic horror series *Sweet Home*. It really is rather good, and holds up to repeat viewings.

The pace can feel a bit slow in places but don’t let that put you off. A very enjoyable, well made series of the genre.


----------



## welovebadgers (Mar 12, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Timeless is on Netflix. There were only two seasons of it, sadly, but it's a show rooted in a time travel concept.
> 
> A couple of things I liked about it were that each episode was set in a real life historical event like the Hindenburg disaster or Bonnie and Clyde, assassination of Abraham Lincoln, one of the Apollo rocket missions, etc., and I learned about stuff by Googling which bits were factual, and the other thing I liked was how it made points about society, because you viewed those eras through the lens of the time travelling team, white male pilot, black male engineer, white woman history professor, so you saw the latter two's experiences of racism and sexism set against that white male privilege, but not tub-thumping about it, just sort of acknowledging the way things were different.


I fucking loved Timeless. Abigail Spencer (the history prof) was also incredible in Rectify.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Started to rewatch Korean apocalyptic horror series *Sweet Home*. It really is rather good, and holds up to repeat viewings.
> 
> The pace can feel a bit slow in places but don’t let that put you off. A very enjoyable, well made series of the genre.


I never managed to finish episode one.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm thinking of ditching Maid. The first episode was powerful, but it's gone downhill since then and it's entirely due to the director.
> 
> Musical interludes, overblown characters (her mum), and other annoying touches are relegating it to the unfulfilled potential shelf.
> 
> It's not clear what they are trying to do with the show. It's like they decided to do Cathy Come Home with some kooky humour.



I kind of get where you're coming from and I wasn't sure at that point either, but we stuck with it and would say it was worth it. It felt a bit like one of those endless disaster after disaster (like Bridesmaids) which I'm not keen on but in the end there was more nuance than that. 

We also finished Pieces of Her. Love Toni Colette obviously, and it was watchable. But I did feel



Spoiler



the back story was the only interesting bit, the "current" parts were just half of them running around aimlessly while the other half wondered where they were



The OH is working this weekend so I've taken the opportunity to branch out some more (it means I can watch films with subtitles or older than 10 years). 

The Girl with the Yellow Jumper - first Ugandan film on Netflix apparently. It says it's 100% true apart from the names a statement which itself is clearly not true, many plot holes etc but still a fun watch.

And Tomorrow the Entire World, about a German antifa group, because I've missed films about the German political youth.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 13, 2022)

Just watched the 3rd episode of Snowpiercer, it was a bit rubbish to be honest.


----------



## T & P (Mar 16, 2022)

*Taboo*. A 2017 BBC period crime / drama miniseries (though apparently soon to have a second instalment) set in early 19th century London, and featuring a solid British cast.

I hadn’t even heard about it until I came across it online this week. Slow burning but very decent indeed so far. Good reviews as well, so I was surprised to see no mention of it in the entire TV & film forum, never mind this Netflix thread.









						Taboo (2017 TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Taboo*. A 2017 BBC period crime / drama miniseries (though apparently soon to have a second instalment) set in early 19th century London, and featuring a solid British cast.
> 
> I hadn’t even heard about it until I came across it online this week. Slow burning but very decent indeed so far. Good reviews as well, so I was surprised to see no mention of it in the entire TV & film forum, never mind this Netflix thread.
> 
> ...


That show is ace. I've watched it twice. Buckle up T&P! You're in for a treat.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2022)

Tried another snowpiercer. I don't think I even know what is going on anymore. It's just like watching background radiation.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Taboo*. A 2017 BBC period crime / drama miniseries (though apparently soon to have a second instalment) set in early 19th century London, and featuring a solid British cast.
> 
> I hadn’t even heard about it until I came across it online this week. Slow burning but very decent indeed so far. Good reviews as well, so I was surprised to see no mention of it in the entire TV & film forum, never mind this Netflix thread.
> 
> ...











						Taboo
					

Now on iplayer - Tom Hardy in Georgian London and with some East India Company shenanigans.  Seen the first ep, not sure what to think about it yet. Some nice sets and camera work.




					www.urban75.net
				




It has a great start but unfortunately I think loses coherence through the series.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 17, 2022)

as Brainaddict already posted


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Taboo
> 
> 
> Now on iplayer - Tom Hardy in Georgian London and with some East India Company shenanigans.  Seen the first ep, not sure what to think about it yet. Some nice sets and camera work.
> ...


Yes I wasn't going to say but....



Spoiler



the ending is a bit shit


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2022)

Calling all fans of *Big Mourh*. Brand new spin-off series *Human Resources* has dropped. First episode is very funny; if you like Big Mouth you’ll definitely like it, or certainly ought to. Massive cast too


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 19, 2022)

Is Netflix down, I can't get it to work. I can watch trailers but it won't actually play anything.


----------



## Reno (Mar 19, 2022)

The new Texas Chainsaw Massacre sequel isn't very good, but its the first Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie to actually feature a chainsaw massacre.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 19, 2022)

Watching The 2nd, because I wanted to watch a 90 minute movie, didn't want to start watching a long epic at this time of night.

Blimey, the special effects are lamentable. I thought it might be okay as Ryan Philippe's in it, and he's a name, but it's very low budget. The first gunfight scene is a bit reminiscent of that... was it Uganda's first action movie that was doing the rounds a while back that was so bad that it was funny?

Honestly, it's so low budget it's tragic.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2022)

Top Boy season 4 dropped y/day.  I watched the first episode but was quite drunk so don't really remember much of it.


----------



## Supine (Mar 19, 2022)

Got an email saying cost is going up to 15.99


----------



## nagapie (Mar 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Top Boy season 4 dropped y/day.  I watched the first episode but was quite drunk so don't really remember much of it.


Finally something to watch on Netflix. I feel like I've only seen two seasons though, Top Boy and Top Boy Summerhouse. What have I missed?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2022)

Top Boy Summerhouse were season 1 & 2. (sadly only 4 episodes per season)
Top Boy is 3 & 4. (10 episodes per season)


----------



## nagapie (Mar 19, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Top Boy Summerhouse were season 1 & 2. (sadly only 4 episodes per season)
> Top Boy is 3 & 4. (10 episodes per season)


I did know Summerhouse was first. I think I've watched all three just thought it was two.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2022)

Nightride. 

I'll recommend this low budget film set in Belfast. One last drug deal before he gets out. Well that's the plan, anyway. 

It's in real time and is sort of one shot, which is effective. 

My favourite characters are Lefty and Beaker.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 19, 2022)

I have been punching through the _Parts Unknown, _Bourdain series while at work. God it's so good.

The Libya and Jerusalem ones are particularly good. The haunting zealotry of one of the Israeli settlers in particular has stuck in my mind since watching, literally; "noone was using the land" that's so often trotted out when a place is colonised.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2022)

The Adam Project - 

My god what a huge steaming turd. 
Straight to video storyline with planet sized plotholes (really wtf???) and unbearable time travel 'logic' (well all science logic actually, just wait to the end with the magnets). 
To add insult to injury they embarrassingly make obvious attempts to 'Guardians of the Galaxy'  it up with irrelevant musical choices (which, though teeth grindingly irritating, are probably the best bits). 
Usually in sci fi paradox films, especially light comedy ones, the shit CGI attacks/ fights can be tolerated for the more interesting dialogue sequences  . . . not here, they, apart from maybe one or two moments, are the most irritating parts of the film. 
How did any of these relatively big hitting actors read that script and agree to be in such a huge pile of horse shit. 
Fuuuuuuuccccckkkk!!! I hate it hate it hate it. 

I highly recommend you avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 19, 2022)

Just finished Giri/Haji.

Yakuzas and bent coppers in London and Tokyo. Not set on planet earth, though!

Definitely worth your time - 10/10 in fact.

Thrills, spills and genuinely unexpected twists.


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 19, 2022)

Managed about 20 minutes of The Power of The Dog... Zzz... Will maybe try again


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Managed about 20 minutes of The Power of The Dog... Zzz... Will maybe try again


I managed to finish it but it was a struggle. Not terrible, but frankly underwhelming and boring at places. If this is what’s attracted so many nominations and awards this year, I guess we shouldn’t expect much of the rest of this year’s offerings


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 19, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> My favourite characters are Lefty and Beaker.


We've all had to deal with a Lefty and Beaker🤣


----------



## passenger (Mar 19, 2022)

The adam project, not even me as a 7-year-old  would have liked this turd
 fuck all worth watching, lots of shit but,I still pay good money to be let down.

p.s please help me..


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2022)

passenger said:


> The adam project, not even me as a 7-year-old  would have liked this turd
> fuck all worth watching, lots of shit but,I still pay good money to be let down.
> 
> p.s please help me..


bin netflix and go to the flicks


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2022)

There are few and far between good films coming out since the pandemic. At least one doesn’t have to pay to watch many of them in most cases nowadays, since the major streaming services now seem to own most studios. I certainly would have resented forking out to watch The Power of the Dog, also on Netflix, award-winning or not.

FWIW I didn’t think The Adam Project was anywhere near awful, but then I watched it bearing in mind it is a children’s film.

As discussed before, the problem is that there are now too many streaming services competing against each other. They all offer the occasional series or film that’s really good, but the rest of the airtime is now filled out with shit.

Netflix is not the go to platform for new films anyway. Series yes, films not so much.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Nightride.
> 
> I'll recommend this low budget film set in Belfast. One last drug deal before he gets out. Well that's the plan, anyway.
> 
> It's in real time and is sort of one shot, which is effective.


Definitely _a good film_, which punches well above its weight, and pound-for-pound is an effective, taut, well-constructed drama with excellent performances (even though most of them are phoned in LOL).


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Nightride.
> 
> I'll recommend this low budget film set in Belfast. One last drug deal before he gets out. Well that's the plan, anyway.
> 
> ...


Fucking loved that, thanks for the tip


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Managed about 20 minutes of The Power of The Dog... Zzz... Will maybe try again



Definitely give it another go. It's an amazing film


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> There are few and far between good films coming out since the pandemic. At least one doesn’t have to pay to watch many of them in most cases nowadays, since the major streaming services now seem to own most studios. I certainly would have resented forking out to watch The Power of the Dog, also on Netflix, award-winning or not.
> 
> FWIW I didn’t think The Adam Project was anywhere near awful, but then I watched it bearing in mind it is a children’s film.
> 
> ...


(not just applying to Netflix) If you look beyond the Hollywood mainstream or whatever some streaming alogrithm may throw at you, there are plenty of great films out there right now, no need to settle for not "anywhere near awful". The vast majority of films and tv series always were "shit" (or maybe not for you), that is not a new thing streaming came up with. Much the best stuff won't just fall into your lap, if you are genuinely into film, it takes a little research to widen your cinematic horizons and that's always been the case.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> the problem is that there are now too many streaming services competing against each other


This it literally the best scenario possible


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> This it literally the best scenario possible



Not when you haven't got enough cash.


Or don't know how to use a VPN


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> Calling all fans of *Big Mourh*. Brand new spin-off series *Human Resources* has dropped. First episode is very funny; if you like Big Mouth you’ll definitely like it, or certainly ought to. Massive cast too


I'm not sure about big mouth. It's ok. The animation itself is really ugly and unappealing, and some of the characters are utterly unbearable, but the idea is a decent one that is worth exploring.
However. . . And as the series itself has questioned. . . Who is it for? It could be a really useful empowering and  educational show for kids, but then they take things to far for that to be ok. Not with the actual 'growing pains' and honest sexual issues, but with over the top swearing and obviously adult sex references that don't bring anything to the table apart from a higher age rating (I personally don't see any extra comedy value, in fact it's a bit embarrassing).
I'd not normally ask for a show to be toned down, but I would have liked my daughter to have been able to enjoy Big Mouth. 

While I'm at it, I'd like less swearing in Rick & Morty.


----------



## Reno (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 20, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not when you haven't got enough cash.
> 
> 
> Or don't know how to use a VPN


So you're saying there's so much content being made and it's bad because you can't afford it all. No matter the market forces driving this very obvious unprecedented quality level of long format content?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> Just finished Giri/Haji.
> 
> Yakuzas and bent coppers in London and Tokyo. Not set on planet earth, though!
> 
> ...


Maybe I should give this another shot.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Maybe I should give this another shot.


Maybe you should . . . 😠

😉


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 20, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> So you're saying there's so much content being made and it's bad because you can't afford it all. No matter the market forces driving this very obvious unprecedented quality level of long format content?



Its not to do with quantity, its to do with the various copyright rules and wrangles meaning certain things will be forever siloed behind different streaming channels and offered for a bewildering array of prices and "deals"


----------



## Chz (Mar 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> I managed to finish it but it was a struggle. Not terrible, but frankly underwhelming and boring at places. If this is what’s attracted so many nominations and awards this year, I guess we shouldn’t expect much of the rest of this year’s offerings


It's Jane Campion being Jane Campion. Either you like her ways, or you don't. Don't force yourself to try and enjoy it. I hated The Piano, too.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2022)

I am pleased to report that Human Resources is not just as good, but imo actually better and funnier than Big Mouth.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> I am pleased to report that Human Resources is not just as good, but imo actually better and funnier than Big Mouth.


Bah, just watched ep1 on your recommendation. Zero laughs. 
There is obviously something there for someone for you to give it such a glowing review, and the cast and writers are pretty big hitters. 

I feel like I am missing out on something.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2022)

Don't worry, it's not us, it's you


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2022)

Been watching Altered Carbon. I have read Morgan years ago. 

Started watching the series and was hooked. 

Looks good as well. It's influenced by Blade Runner. A dystopian future. Sci fi crossed with crime. Which in sci fi is not unusual.

Its got some nice touches. The lonely AI "hotel" who models himself on Edgar Allan Poe. The way people upload to new bodies. True death has been (almost) abolished. 

It is quite violent. With torture scenes in virtual reality. So one  "dies" and is brought back to life again. There is a bit of the Matrix about it. 

I also liked the twists and turns of the plot.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bah, just watched ep1 on your recommendation. Zero laughs.
> There is obviously something there for someone for you to give it such a glowing review, and the cast and writers are pretty big hitters.
> 
> I feel like I am missing out on something.


To be fair I myself thought the first couple of episodes weren’t all that. But undoubtedly it gets really fucking good after, certainly for anyone who might have liked Big Mouth. Have now finished it, and it is fantastically better actually, certainly from a point of view of someone who liked Big Mouth. To anyone who didn’t, I would recommend to give this a miss, but otherwise it is is funnier, fresher, and with a wider range of characters, not to mention celebrity voices.

I am the first one to question ratings of either critics or audiences if I disagree with it, but it’s a very rare occurrence when I disagree with consensus from both professional critics and Joe Public about any given film or series. If you’re in doubt as to whether to stick with it, I hope this consensus will at least prompt you to give it a chance


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2022)

Annihilation (2018) - IMDb
					

Annihilation: Directed by Alex Garland. With Natalie Portman, Benedict Wong, Sonoya Mizuno, David Gyasi. A biologist signs up for a dangerous, secret expedition into a mysterious zone where the laws of nature don't apply.




					www.imdb.com
				




Annihilation directed by Alex Garland.

Haven't read the book it's based on.

It reminded of Tarkovsky "Stalker".  A group of military and scientific women enter a Zone. No one who has gone into has come out. Its made by alien artifact that landed on Earth.

It also reminded me of Ballard. In the Zone everything has mutated. Into things that are beautiful or terrifying. 

Garland has visualised all this incredibly well. Using visuals is something he is very good at as a director.

Its a quite trippy / altered states film. The alien is so alien that what its doing could be attempt at communication or a threat. Or maybe it just doesn't have any concept of humanity. 

Its an alien invasion but not the usual Hollywood version.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Annihilation (2018) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Annihilation: Directed by Alex Garland. With Natalie Portman, Benedict Wong, Sonoya Mizuno, David Gyasi. A biologist signs up for a dangerous, secret expedition into a mysterious zone where the laws of nature don't apply.
> ...


Yeah it's pretty good as I recall, though with perhaps an unsatisfying ending? Or maybe not depending on how you look at it. 
I should have another look, not seen it since it came out.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2022)

Watched *Nightride* for the second time this evening, as the OH hadn’t seen it last night. Stands to repeated viewings, can’t recommend it enough


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2022)

Out of the Furnace 

Christian Bale and Woody Harrelson aren't enough to save this film. I like the easy approach to the passing of time but too many clichés drag it down 

The final showdown reminded me of of both Terminator and Scooby Doo


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> The final showdown reminded me of of both Terminator and Scooby Doo


Hollywood just called, they said they want to buy your pitch


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2022)

For all its shortcomings this season, episode 9 of Snowpiercer is very good indeed imo, the best of S4 by far.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 23, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> Its not to do with quantity, its to do with the various copyright rules and wrangles meaning certain things will be forever siloed behind different streaming channels and offered for a bewildering array of prices and "deals"


the great [cable tv] unbundling (and ongoing rebundling, e.g. Amazon buying MGM, Disney including Starz etc)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> For all its shortcomings this season, episode 9 of Snowpiercer is very good indeed imo, the best of S4 by far.


Watching ep seven now (the dream one). 
I'm sure all the actors and crew are having a ball, but what a load of pointless filler.
. . . Is what I would say if it didn't all seem like pointless filler so far for this series. This might actually be the best episode I have seen in a while . . . but that isn't saying much.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching ep seven now (the dream one).
> I'm sure all the actors and crew are having a ball, but what a load of pointless filler.
> . . . Is what I would say if it didn't all seem like pointless filler so far for this series. This might actually be the best episode I have seen in a while . . . but that isn't saying much.


I liked the dream episode as well...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> I liked the dream episode as well...


Careful now, I didn't say I liked it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2022)

To people who like series of the supernatural drama/horror creature genre I would recommend Cracow Monsters. Silly at places plot-wise, and plenty of plot holes will come to your mind, but still fairly watchable if you like that kind of stuff. Don’t bother otherwise, though.

If nothing else it has made me want to visit  Krakow. I’ve never been to Poland and had not previously given any thought to what its cities might look like, but based on this Krakow looks like a great city break.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 24, 2022)

Is it cake? popped up and I'm a sucker for competition shows. The premise is bakers have to make cakes that look like real objects and then guest judges have to guess which is the cake.

Some amazing skills, but fuck me the presenter is so annoying, with his stupid voices and over-egging everything and lane jokes. 

I'm generally the type who 'I've started so I'll finish' so I felt compelled to persevere and see who wins the series, but I won't be watching season two (if there is one) unless they change presenter.

If you like competition shows, you'll probably like this, they making incredibly hyper-realistic cake things.


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2022)

Bridgerton S2 has landed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Is it cake? popped up and I'm a sucker for competition shows. The premise is bakers have to make cakes that look like real objects and then guest judges have to guess which is the cake.
> 
> Some amazing skills, but fuck me the presenter is so annoying, with his stupid voices and over-egging everything and lane jokes.
> 
> ...


I was just giving this a try. 
Yes the presenter is intolerable. . .  actually pretty much everyone is. I'm not going to be watching episode 2. 

However the most obvious problem is that, there is waaay too much filler and no connection with the bakers.  

Herein lies the problem. The show want's you to guess along with the judges, so you don't 'really' see much of them actually making the cakes. You can't show too much or the viewer will know. . . but that's the interesting bit of a cake making show. . .  You don't connect with the bakers , you don't feel their pain or anxiety. They also mentioned (just as an aside) that the contestants put together the other non cake items. Talking about that and seeing them do that would have been far more interesting TV than 20 minutes of filler. . . . and boy is it filler, it's really nothing. They have 20 odd minutes to fill without showing whats being made. It's so odd. 
They have obviously decided  that guessing the cake is the ONLY interesting thing, but that wears thin pretty quickly. I found myself not giving a shit on the first cake. 
With no other content, as soon as you realise you don't care which one is or isn't cake, the show has nothing more to offer, no human interest. They could have easily incorporated a bit of guessing (the contestants have to guess to play, and at the end to win money) and a bit of knowing but wondering if the judges will be able to tell. 

Massive missfire even if you can tolerate the over the top american production.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2022)

Also -  The Snowpiercer finale was shit.


----------



## Sue (Mar 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX, I'm genuinely curious. Do you like anything? I mean maybe your choices are bad or you're unlucky or whatever but you seem to very rarely see anything you think is decent.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2022)

I like plenty of stuff. I think I might have already watched all the good ones though.
. . . I probably shouldn't mention that I am currently finding altered carbon a massive bore.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I like plenty of stuff. I think I might have already watched all the good ones though.
> . . . I probably shouldn't mention that I am currently finding altered carbon a massive bore.



It has a lot of problems but the aesthetic is fantastic. I think it was s1 ep3 or so when it all started to get a bit to dull (theres a Mexican grandma moment where it peaks)

About the only deeply interesting character was the hotel.


----------



## Sue (Mar 25, 2022)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> It has a lot of problems but the aesthetic is fantastic. I think it was s1 ep3 or so when it all started to get a bit to dull (theres a Mexican grandma moment where it peaks)
> 
> About the only deeply interesting character was the hotel.


So far I am totally with you with all of the above.
It's such bland viewing despite things happening it's almost as if nothing actually is. The only stand out moment recently was the lift attack which actually initially looked quite shocking. Then quickly reverted within less than 30 seconds to a boringly predictable outcome. As soon as you realised what line they were treading the action wasn't exciting anymore, it just became drawn out boring and unrealistic.


----------



## Mation (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm very late to the Viking party, but am thoroughly enjoying it.

Watched _Vikings: Valhalla _for no reason I can fathom except that the actors must have looked hot in the listings. Never had the slightest interest in Vikings before. Loved it, not just cos everyone was gorgeous.

Just finished all 5 seasons of _The Last Kingdom_. Loved that too, even though they couldn't be bothered to put anyone not white in it for more than a shot or two; an exception I don't usually make, these days, but Uhtred son of Uhtred is ridiculously compelling, despite (because of?) his increasingly preposterous accent. Great cast all round - some cracking acting.

And now I'm on Norsemen, which is making me laugh a lot


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 26, 2022)

Bad Vegan. Another real life documentary.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 26, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Bad Vegan. Another real life documentary.


Had to stop watching after ten minutes. The wierd music was louder than the Narrator and it just gave me a headacke


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2022)

Scaggs said:


> Had to stop watching after ten minutes. The wierd music was louder than the Narrator and it just gave me a headacke


I did not like the presentation of the Irish IT guy. Very naughty!


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 26, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I did not like the presentation of the Irish IT guy. Very naughty!


What do you mean the presentation?

I can’t work out what his involvement is. Does he know it’s all dodgy? It makes no sense. I’m on ep 3.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> What do you mean the presentation?
> 
> I can’t work out what his involvement is. Does he know it’s all dodgy? It makes no sense. I’m on ep 3.


Watch to the last episode and then you will be as irritated as me


----------



## Supine (Mar 26, 2022)

Mation said:


> I'm very late to the Viking party, but am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> Watched _Vikings: Valhalla _for no reason I can fathom except that the actors must have looked hot in the listings. Never had the slightest interest in Vikings before. Loved it, not just cos everyone was gorgeous.
> 
> ...



You just summed up my last month of tv!!! Currently at the end of last kingdom s3. Loving it


----------



## Mation (Mar 26, 2022)

Hmm. Norsemen lost its sheen quite quickly.

I'm having to watch Bridgerton instead 
_heavy sigh_


----------



## Epona (Mar 27, 2022)

Boiling Point is now on Netflix - it's a one-shot film set in a restaurant kitchen (apparently they did 4 takes and used the 3rd).

OH used to work as a kitchen porter and spent a fair bit of the film peering between his fingers in an "oh god this is too stressful" type way.

I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2022)

Epona said:


> Boiling Point is now on Netflix - it's a one-shot film set in a restaurant kitchen (apparently they did 4 takes and used the 3rd).
> 
> OH used to work as a kitchen porter and spent a fair bit of the film peering between his fingers in an "oh god this is too stressful" type way.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it.




Watched it this morning, loved it.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 27, 2022)

Went here once when I was in California!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Watched *Nightride* for the second time this evening, as the OH hadn’t seen it last night. Stands to repeated viewings, can’t recommend it enough



You have a nose for what's worth watching. So gave this a go last night.

Yes it is very good Northern Ireland set thriller.

Reminded me of Locke. Same kind of one shot in a car set up with Tom Hardy.

Story was different.  I preferred this one. As the main character wasn't irritating like the Tom Hardy one. Tom Hardy BTW does brilliant performance.

Locke is purely a one actor in the car film.

This was a bit different. It was the crime "one last job" scenerio. But given its a well worn plot it is done very well. I did root for him. He's a regular guy who wants to get out of the madness of crime and settle down with his OH.

Like Locke he never loses his cool and deals with each problem as it comes along.

Wonderfully shot at night. All in all a top notch crime film. Genuine air of menace throughout the film.


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> You have a nose for what's worth watching. So gave this a go last night.
> 
> Yes it is very good Northern Ireland set thriller.
> 
> ...


I’ve been wondering since watching it about how it was shot. How many takes they did, etc. I guess there might have been three or four scenes instead of just the one, cleverly edited so one doesn’t notice the switch between them, but even if so it was an impressive accomplishment, far more so when you consider that unlike most other single shot films, this was mostly conducted outdoors and in a major city.

Kudos to the main lead’s memory prowess as well. Even allowing for a lot of impro, that’s a hell of a lot of a script to deliver in one go.


----------



## izz (Mar 28, 2022)

Mation said:


> I'm very late to the Viking party, but am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> Watched _Vikings: Valhalla _for no reason I can fathom except that the actors must have looked hot in the listings. Never had the slightest interest in Vikings before. Loved it, not just cos everyone was gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Norsemen is fantastically funny to me, I heartily recommend the Fountain Orgasm scenes from series three. 

It's so shit that it hasn't been continued.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 28, 2022)

Hail Caesar! 
Enjoyable Coenny goodness. 

I think I must have seen it on a plane before, can't have taken it properly in all drunk and tired.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 28, 2022)

We tried Young Wallander.

It was shite. I don't think it was just an effect of the dubbing, either. The lad playing Young Wallander was just too young, he genuinely looked 12 in more than one scene. Compare that with Endeavour, where the young Morse has already been around the block more than once, and it shows.

Even the fact that he spent about a third of the ep with his shirt off was not enough to move the bold Mrs Idris.


----------



## magneze (Mar 29, 2022)

7 Prisoners (2021) - IMDb
					

7 Prisoners: Directed by Alexandre Moratto. With Christian Malheiros, Rodrigo Santoro, Lucas Oranmian, Vitor Julian. To provide a better life for his family in the country, 18-year-old Mateus accepts a job in a junkyard in São Paulo for his new boss, Luca, but becomes trapped in the dangerous...




					www.imdb.com
				




Ace Brazilian film about human trafficking. Great performances throughout and utterly gripping.


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> We tried Young Wallander.
> 
> It was shite. I don't think it was just an effect of the dubbing, either. The lad playing Young Wallander was just too young, he genuinely looked 12 in more than one scene. Compare that with Endeavour, where the young Morse has already been around the block more than once, and it shows.
> 
> Even the fact that he spent about a third of the ep with his shirt off was not enough to move the bold Mrs Idris.



He does look quite youthful but he is in his 30s (the actor, can't recall how old Wallander was supposed to be in that series) - mind you everyone under about 35 looks like they are 12 to me these days.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> He does look quite youthful but he is in his 30s (the actor, can't recall how old Wallander was supposed to be in that series) - mind you everyone under about 35 looks like they are 12 to me these days.


This one first really hit me in my last teaching job - about five years ago now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 29, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> We tried Young Wallander.
> 
> It was shite. I don't think it was just an effect of the dubbing, either. The lad playing Young Wallander was just too young, he genuinely looked 12 in more than one scene. Compare that with Endeavour, where the young Morse has already been around the block more than once, and it shows.
> 
> Even the fact that he spent about a third of the ep with his shirt off was not enough to move the bold Mrs Idris.


Not sure I'm fussed to even try Young Wallander. I absolutely love Wallander and a massive part of it's charm is the character of grizzly old Wallander - especially when played by Rolf Lassgård.
Surely without that, it's just another detective show? Where's the "hook" with Young Wallander?


----------



## Epona (Mar 29, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> This one first really hit me in my last teaching job - about five years ago now!



Mistaking some of the younger staff for students?


----------



## Numbers (Mar 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Boiling Point is now on Netflix - it's a one-shot film set in a restaurant kitchen (apparently they did 4 takes and used the 3rd).
> 
> OH used to work as a kitchen porter and spent a fair bit of the film peering between his fingers in an "oh god this is too stressful" type way.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it.


We watched this y/day.  We both really enjoyed it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> Mistaking some of the younger staff for students?


No. . . not yet, anyway.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 29, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not sure I'm fussed to even try Young Wallander. I absolutely love Wallander and a massive part of it's charm is the character of grizzly old Wallander - especially when played by Rolf Lassgård.
> Surely without that, it's just another detective show? Where's the "hook" with Young Wallander?


I tried to watch some of the original Wallander on BBC Four's subtitled Saturdays, but I couldn't get into it, despite being a sucker for European drama/Scandi noir.

Wallander was too annoying. iirc, he kept going off by himself to follow a lead, and then he'd get into trouble, because he was stupidly trying to catch a murderer by himself. From what I now vaguely recall, it got a bit like those scenes in horror films where you think, FFS! Don't go down into the basement by yourself! And Wallander was like those stupid horror movie characters, getting his stupid self into stupid situations because he stupidly didn't wait for backup.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 29, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I tried to watch some of the original Wallander on BBC Four's subtitled Saturdays, but I couldn't get into it, despite being a sucker for European drama/Scandi noir.
> 
> Wallander was too annoying. iirc, he kept going off by himself to follow a lead, and then he'd get into trouble, because he was stupidly trying to catch a murderer by himself. From what I now vaguely recall, it got a bit like those scenes in horror films where you think, FFS! Don't go down into the basement by yourself! And Wallander was like those stupid horror movie characters, getting his stupid self into stupid situations because he stupidly didn't wait for backup.


I can't really remember it being like that but probably yeah - he's a bit of an old twat which is why I like it


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2022)

I’m not saying you’ll like it ATOMIC SUPLEX  , but seeing as you’ve soldiered on through most of it already, I’d recommend you finish Snowpiercer. Good finale, following the enthralling ninth episode. In favt this season could have been pretty decent if they’d cut out the middle part.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m not saying you’ll like it ATOMIC SUPLEX  , but seeing as you’ve soldiered on through most of it already, I’d recommend you finish Snowpiercer. Good finale, following the enthralling ninth episode. In favt this season could have been pretty decent if they’d cut out the middle part.


Oh, I thought the last episode was the last. Though more interesting, I thought 



Spoiler



the return of Connelly


 was daft, as was 



Spoiler



the way she announced the lack of Eden.


.
It's not in keeping with the character, just something written in to ramp up tensions. 
The most interesting element this series for me has been 



Spoiler



the vision of Eden. That idea winning over the whole train, only for it to be revealed to be a picture on the inside of a locker. I feel this could have been handled much better and the inner turmoil strung out (rather than whatshisface immediately discussing. it. Goodness knows they like to string things out.


. I had already removed it from my list having thought it was over. Maybe wishful thinking.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 30, 2022)

Epona said:


> Boiling Point is now on Netflix - it's a one-shot film set in a restaurant kitchen (apparently they did 4 takes and used the 3rd).
> 
> OH used to work as a kitchen porter and spent a fair bit of the film peering between his fingers in an "oh god this is too stressful" type way.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it.


Yeh, we watched that the other night. Didn't know that about the 4 takes - that's impressive!  Quite enjoyed it, it did come across as authentic.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 31, 2022)

Boiling Point is all they say it is, and more.

My only complaint is that I wish I'd been able to see it on a big screen. But the whole thing goes like clockwork - it's the perfect combination of elements.

I'm not sure I ever want to eat in a restaurant again, mind.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 31, 2022)

We have been watching. . . . 

Therme Rome.

I was aware of it before it came on neflix as I had seen my wife reading the manga. 
Not quite what I expected though, quite niche. 
Anime about a bathhouse architect  from ancient rome who is magically transported to modern japan. Every episode where he appears in a bath house or a bathroom and learns something new about bathing that he takes back to ancient rome. Sounds like an comedy or an educational show but it's not really either. It's literally "I wonder what it would be like if an ancient roman saw a modern bathroom". It's strangely entertaining. The animation is a bit shonky but I like it.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 31, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We have been watching. . . .
> 
> Therme Rome.
> 
> ...




I saw the live action series when it came out 7-8 years ago? It was great


----------



## girasol (Mar 31, 2022)

Mation said:


> I'm very late to the Viking party, but am thoroughly enjoying it.
> 
> Watched _Vikings: Valhalla _for no reason I can fathom except that the actors must have looked hot in the listings. Never had the slightest interest in Vikings before. Loved it, not just cos everyone was gorgeous.
> 
> ...



We're on Season 4 of Uhtred!  Destiny is ALL!  Some of it is so cheesy - but the battles are amazingly intense and very well done (well, they feel well done, I've never actually been in battle so...).  Life was cheap & brutal back then! 

Also I love the simplicity of it all: a big army = 1000 men.  With 50 men you could do a lot of damage.  A battle feels more like an extreme game of Rugby, which must originate as some sort of homage to medieval battles?!

It's the only show I watch the recaps because they are actually entertaining and sometimes something that got missed in the previous episodes is succinctly explained.  It's less historical than I was expecting and more swashbuckley.

I watched the Italian movie that got nominated for an Oscar the other day "The hand of god" - set in Napoli in the 80s and there's a lot of Italian family life I recognised.  I really enjoyed it.  I might watch it again because it's been haunting me a little bit, asking to be watched again.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


> I saw the live action series when it came out 7-8 years ago? It was great


???


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> ???


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Well I never. I had no idea it had been made into a live action film so long ago. 
My wife (just now) says she has been waiting to see it for years. 
Quite odd to see a Japanese man play the lead, but understandable.

Be interested to see what they do to turn it into a film format. The manga is almost a weekly educational comic without a plot as such.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2022)

Artaxerxes said:


>



Well I never. I had no idea it had been made into a live action film so long ago. 
My wife (just now) says she has been waiting to see it for years. 
Quite odd to see a Japanese man play the lead, but understandable.

Be interested to see what they do to turn it into a film format. The manga is almost a weekly educational comic without a plot as such.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2022)

I see The Sparks Brothers documentary is now on Netflix. 
Good. I have been looking forward to it. Nice surprise.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 2, 2022)

I've just watched two episodes of The I-Land. So far, so Lost. Except they just wake up on a beach, no plane crash. There's a Kate-type character, a Sawyer-ish one, a Jack. Tensions between group members, rivalries and sexual tensions. Clues revealed, things found. That's where the similarities end, so far, because, fortunately, it's a seven-episode limited series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've just watched two episodes of The I-Land. So far, so Lost. Except they just wake up on a beach, no plane crash. There's a Kate-type character, a Sawyer-ish one, a Jack. Tensions between group members, rivalries and sexual tensions. Clues revealed, things found. That's where the similarities end, so far, because, fortunately, it's a seven-episode limited series.


I remember this. I actually sort of enjoyed it for the so bad it's good element at the beginning. This wares a bit thin later on though. The first time I ever heard my daughter swear was during a jump scare in the first or second episode. She was mortified.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 2, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I remember this. I actually sort of enjoyed it for the so bad it's good element at the beginning. This wares a bit thin later on though. The first time I ever heard my daughter swear was during a jump scare in the first or second episode. She was mortified.


I watched episode three after that, which is where it takes a definite turn and veers away from becoming just another Lost.

I don't remember a really big jump scare in the first two episodes though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I watched episode three after that, which is where it takes a definite turn and veers away from becoming just another Lost.
> 
> I don't remember a really big jump scare in the first two episodes though.


I think it was where someone was suddenly and unexpectedly stabbed. Not a jump scare as such, just a shock.


----------



## passenger (Apr 2, 2022)

Epona said:


> Boiling Point is now on Netflix - it's a one-shot film set in a restaurant kitchen (apparently they did 4 takes and used the 3rd).
> 
> OH used to work as a kitchen porter and spent a fair bit of the film peering between his fingers in an "oh god this is too stressful" type way.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it.


Really enjoyed that been looking forward to watching it for a while


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2022)

Paddleton.

Ray Romano in a surprisingly touching turn.
Enjoyable film. No frills.


----------



## T & P (Apr 2, 2022)

I’d be interested to hear peeps’ thoughts on The Bubble. I’m not going to necessarily recommend it (even though I actually thought it was fairly entertaining and watchable), but I would still say that if you enjoyed the James Franco’s self indulgent Comedy This is the End, you are likely to enjoy this too, because it’s very similar in spirit if not plot-wise. 

At the very least I can say with confidence that the current 23% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes is laughably inaccurate.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

Enjoying The Puppet Master so far.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 3, 2022)

Also Boiling Point is great but it gave me the ex-waitress fear.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 3, 2022)

I started watching Parts Unknown with Anthony Bordain lastnight. Never watched any of his stuff before. And although it wasn't particularly great it was OK and kept me watching it. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’d be interested to hear peeps’ thoughts on The Bubble. I’m not going to necessarily recommend it (even though I actually thought it was fairly entertaining and watchable), but I would still say that if you enjoyed the James Franco’s self indulgent Comedy This is the End, you are likely to enjoy this too, because it’s very similar in spirit if not plot-wise.
> 
> At the very least I can say with confidence that the current 23% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes is laughably inaccurate.


I have started watching it. I am still watching but I am constantly on the verge of turning off. It's a bit of a turd. It's not star powered enough to be 'the end' and it doesn't feel like the actors are playing heightened versions of themselves, it's more like an SNL sketch. . . . but maybe 'The End' was an unfair comparison . . nobody is actually playing themselves, (though it doesn't work in the way that Tropic Thunder did, I don't believe any of the actors are the convincingly portraying the characters they are supposed to be playing. 
The film they are making is done too shitly too. I know it's supposed to be, but it's too shit. 

Bloody hell I am only 45 minutes in, feels like I have been watching forever. 
You are right. It's not the worst thing I have ever seen, but it's not good.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The film they are making is done too shitly too. I know it's supposed to be, but it's too shit.


It's no _Lethal Weapon 5_, that's for sure


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2022)

Finished it. Feels like there might have been a good idea in there that wasn't realised. So badly paced. Some flashes after the hour mark that almost landed There might even be a half decent film still in there in another edit. It's a real mess. I wouldn't like to be in charge of fixing it, but whoever was in charge made a right pigs ear of it.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 4, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I started watching Parts Unknown with Anthony Bordain lastnight. Never watched any of his stuff before. And although it wasn't particularly great it was OK and kept me watching it. Quite enjoyable.


some brilliant episodes in there. Lagos and Congo are two that stick in the mind.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> some brilliant episodes in there. Lagos and Congo are two that stick in the mind.


Beirut is one of the best.


----------



## Epona (Apr 4, 2022)

Well I've just watched The Bubble and I thought it was fucking hilarious - was in stitches and hyperventilated at a couple of points.

My only criticism really is that at over 2 hours I thought it was about 20 minutes too long, there were a couple of fairly non-descript average bits that could have been cut and it would have improved the flow of the thing.

Other than that though, I loved it.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 4, 2022)

"wild abandon" is a Turkish netflix series about a salary man who has an emotional breakdown and leads a double life as a "punk rocker". It is absolutely hypnotically terrible in most ways, but I am really enjoying it for some reason. The awful nonsensical dubbing helps, the "teenage" son in the family looking older than the father, the unintentionally hilarious scenes where the guy gets into his "punk" costume in a hotel room (including gluing on a mohawk), the weird extended dramatic pauses. The credits appearing literally 15 minutes into the episode.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> Well I've just watched The Bubble and I thought it was fucking hilarious - was in stitches and hyperventilated at a couple of points.
> 
> My only criticism really is that at over 2 hours I thought it was about 20 minutes too long, there were a couple of fairly non-descript average bits that could have been cut and it would have improved the flow of the thing.
> 
> Other than that though, I loved it.


I can't say I loved it, but I wanted something "light" to watch and it fit the bill quite well. Agree it was probably 15-20 minutes too much, and I won't forgive it for introducing me to Miley Cyrus' cover of _Heart of Glass_ which no-one in the world should want or need.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> "wild abandon" is a Turkish netflix series about a salary man who has an emotional breakdown and leads a double life as a "punk rocker". It is absolutely hypnotically terrible in most ways, but I am really enjoying it for some reason. The awful nonsensical dubbing helps, the "teenage" son in the family looking older than the father, the unintentionally hilarious scenes where the guy gets into his "punk" costume in a hotel room (including gluing on a mohawk), the weird extended dramatic pauses. The credits appearing literally 15 minutes into the episode.


I'm sold


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm sold


Me too!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 4, 2022)

Rise of the Footsoldier 2.

This follow up has no Pat Tate, Tony Tucker or Craig Rolfe in (for obvious reasons) and suffers as a result. Carlton Leach was the least interesting character in the original. 

It's joyless stuff


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 4, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Rise of the Footsoldier 2.
> 
> This follow up has no Pat Tate, Tony Tucker or Craig Rolfe in (for obvious reasons) and suffers as a result.


Well the producers certainly figured a way round that for 3, 4 & 5 🤣


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 5, 2022)

Wife and daughter are away so I am getting through quite a bit of stuff. 

Fantasy Island - Was told it was a horror film, it's not really. I'm not going to recommend it as such, but it's a perfectly decent piece of daft fluff. Weak in places but better than expected. 

The Starling - By the numbers indie style head in the oven drama. Manages to just about steer away from drawing a cheesily close an analogy to the titular starling and the rest of the on screen drama. Doesn't quite know how to end so just wraps it all up a bit too easily for a film about suffering the death of a child and mental health issues. . . . but that's about the worst thing (apart from the CGI bird, but I can forgive that). It's OK. It passes the time, but it's not the great weighty work of art it wants to be. 

Cemetery Junction - It's ok. I didn't hate it. 

Sparks Brothers - Good. . . .but somehow I expected it to be better. Edgar Wright obviously loves the band and it's a passion project. I don't want to really criticise it too much because it's actually good, but as a music documentary that stands out above others the only thing that is truly special about it is that they had time and money. Money for filming, money for talking heads, money for music, money for GVs money for animation, money for just about anything they wanted. I'm probably just bitter because when I make music docs the budget and access crushes everything and it's a constant game of compromises. 

Corporate Animals - Bit too long for what it is, but knock 20 or 30 minutes off and you probably would have a perfectly passable 'box episode' film. 
It's might have been better to really explore the realities rather than comedy up the grotesque, but again, it's not 100% terrible. 

Standups - I'm only three comedians in, but so far they have all been surprisingly half decent. Seen a hell of a lot worse from big shots. 

Old Enough - Japanese show with 'hidden' cameras following very young kids given their very first taste of responsibility (usually told to go off to the shop and buy some stuff on their own). 
I've seen this 'show' in Japan. It's not really a TV show, just a segment on daytime telly with a semi celebrity audience watching, commenting and laughing (in a little box in the corner). Was quite a popular thing  in Japan a few years ago.  The celebs have been edited out but you still hear them making noises from time to time. OK as a bit of bite size TV.


----------



## Sue (Apr 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I'm sold


He had me at 'abandon".


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2022)

The Bubble is infuriating, because for the talent and experience involved it should just be better.  The pace and structure needed tightening, and that sits squarely at Apatow’s door, as does the lack of cohesive comedic style.  And if they wanted Armisen to play the director (and I know he’s beloved by the Second City lot) then the part needed a little rewrite. He’s too old by about 20 years to play an indie wunderkind on his sophomore film.  

There are worse films, but they tend to be written/directed/acted by hacks.  And hacks are gonna hack.  But Apatow is a highly talented writer and director.  The cast is all-killer-no-filler actors and comedians.  It _should_ be better.  That’s what makes me cross.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 5, 2022)

On the other hand, “Is It Cake?” Was good, bonkers-but-wholesome entertainment.


----------



## Mation (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm very late to most Netflix parties, previously for vikings generally, and now with Behind Her Eyes.

Oof. Got me good.

Very watchable. Not sure I like where it went.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> The Bubble is infuriating, because for the talent and experience involved it should just be better.  The pace and structure needed tightening, and that sits squarely at Apatow’s door, as does the lack of cohesive comedic style.  And if they wanted Armisen to play the director (and I know he’s beloved by the Second City lot) then the part needed a little rewrite. He’s too old by about 20 years to play an indie wunderkind on his sophomore film.
> 
> There are worse films, but they tend to be written/directed/acted by hacks.  And hacks are gonna hack.  But Apatow is a highly talented writer and director.  The cast is all-killer-no-filler actors and comedians.  It _should_ be better.  That’s what makes me cross.


My feelings almost exactly (though I think you were a bit more to the point than I was in my post). I was surprised to see Apatow made it. It's a bit of a mess. 
You are so right about Armisen. The cast were not all hollywood big hitters, but they didn't have to be big hitters to play big hitters, the film made it feel like the should be, and I didn't believe that they were. 
But yes, frustrating because it could have been good but wasn't. I still think a lot could have been fixed in editing, (but should have been sorted before turning on a camera).


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My feelings almost exactly (though I think you were a bit more to the point than I was in my post). I was surprised to see Apatow made it. It's a bit of a mess.
> You are so right about Armisen. The cast were not all hollywood big hitters, but they didn't have to be big hitters to play big hitters, the film made it feel like the should be, and I didn't believe that they were.
> But yes, frustrating because it could have been good but wasn't. I still think a lot could have been fixed in editing, (but should have been sorted before turning on a camera).


I do think I might have made a good six (or even 10) parter.  All those disparate go-nowhere storylines (the cult/the adoption/the TikTok backlash/the weird security man/Carol’s awful stay-at-home boyfriend…) could have taken the wheel for an episode each.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I do think I might have made a good six (or even 10) parter.  All those disparate go-nowhere storylines (the cult/the adoption/the TikTok backlash/the weird security man/Carol’s awful stay-at-home boyfriend…) could have taken the wheel for an episode each.


Interesting. Everyone had their story didn't they. . . but somehow that was why the film didn't work. My initial reaction is a definite no, I really don't think so. However the more I think about it the more it sounds like a good idea. .  if there was a bigger and better overarking plot/story, then maybe it could have been good. You sort of expect a bit less of TV shows, and if it was broken into 30 minute parts (45 would be too long I think) it might be quite manageable. 

Just remembered another thing that didn't work for me. The isolation periods. Everyone in the world had to do this, we were isolating at home. The problem with isolating in a hotel after travel or for work is being trapped without your things in a tiny location with limited entertainment and shit food. . . these people had pretty much everything they wanted in a nice location. Obviously celebrities can be unrelatable, but I was not sure what I was supposed to feel for them. Two weeks of paid luxury lockdown? So what? Why are they going nuts? Most are actually making pretty good use of the time by exercising or learning a new skill.


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The problem with isolating in a hotel after travel or for work is being trapped without your things in a tiny location with limited entertainment and shit food. . .



I did this throughout the lockdowns. I can confirm the food was shit. Luckily i had a decent Firestick and urban for entertainment.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just remembered another thing that didn't work for me. The isolation periods. Everyone in the world had to do this, we were isolating at home. The problem with isolating in a hotel after travel or for work is being trapped without your things in a tiny location with limited entertainment and shit food. . . these people had pretty much everything they wanted in a nice location. Obviously celebrities can be unrelatable, but I was not sure what I was supposed to feel for them. Two weeks of paid luxury lockdown? So what? Why are they going nuts? Most are actually making pretty good use of the time by exercising or learning a new skill.



Shortly before this we got put into a hotel by the council for a week due to the flat having issues. It was absolute fucking torture, having a diet of crap, not having all of your clothes and stuck in a room that wasn't yours.

Lockdown was pretty much the same but at least I had my stuff but even then the sheer levels of boredom and isolation was soul sapping. This is not a big flat and I've spent a significant percentage of my life unable to leave it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2022)

Supine said:


> I did this throughout the lockdowns. I can confirm the food was shit. Luckily i had a decent Firestick and urban for entertainment.





Artaxerxes said:


> Shortly before this we got put into a hotel by the council for a week due to the flat having issues. It was absolute fucking torture, having a diet of crap, not having all of your clothes and stuck in a room that wasn't yours.
> 
> Lockdown was pretty much the same but at least I had my stuff but even then the sheer levels of boredom and isolation was soul sapping. This is not a big flat and I've spent a significant percentage of my life unable to leave it.


I can't tell if you are agreeing with me or disagreeing. In the film the actors are tortured, and we see  torture sequences but it's far less than any normal person had to go through at home, let alone if a normal person was submitted to hotel isolation. 

We also don't see them 'soul sapped'. They are actually seemingly getting on and doing stuff, the only information we get about them going nuts is when they say 'I'm going nuts' or groan about having to do another bout of isolation.


----------



## Supine (Apr 6, 2022)

Don’t know if I’m agreeing! Will watch it and see what i think


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 6, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Lagos and Congo are two that stick in the mind.


Haven't got that far yet, but so far the ones I've most enjoyed have been Kenya and West Texas.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 6, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> On the other hand, “Is It Cake?” Was good, bonkers-but-wholesome entertainment.


I loved the cakes and the contestants, the host was awfully over the top and not in a good way, I found him super annoying, to the extent he makes me not want to watch any more. I also found the whole benching of most of the participants in each episode and only have three bakers in each episode weird. They looked a bit like spare parts and seemed to feel it a bit, too, I mean sitting around for eight hours watching other people make a cake? That's gotta suck. And the way they had three judges, but only one button, so it's effectively the person with the button who chooses, the other two judges are a bit superfluous, apart from the fake drama about which to choose. 

I like the cakes, but think the format and presenter were lacking, other competition shows are much better.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I like the cakes, but think the format and presenter were lacking, other competition shows are much better.


I feel like they really messed this one up. The big question. Is it more fun at home guessing if it is cake, or watching people make realistic cakes and then watch them bite their nails as other people guess? The programme has gone all in for the former and cut out all the drama, emotion and interest of the cake creation. It limits everything between picking the chefs to presenting the cake to filler because we can't see very much of what they are doing without giving the 'game' away. 
They play 'is it cake' twice on the contestants themselves anyway, and it really does get pretty boring pretty soon. The original Japanese clip only came from a short one off segment in a daytime variety show. 


As for the non participating chefs sitting around and watching them make cakes for hours . . . it really wouldn't surprise me if they didn't even bake in the studio. US TV is not bound by the same law as UK TV their reality shows can stick in all sorts of made up stuff and be quite shamelessly fake. This 'may' even be the reason they didn't really show much of the cake baking. 

As someone who works in TV production the making of the show on the whole looked very fishy to me. . . it might actually be made exactly as it is presented, but it would be an utterly insane waste of time and money far beyond the rather cheap throwaway look of the show.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 7, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I started watching Parts Unknown with Anthony Bordain lastnight. Never watched any of his stuff before. And although it wasn't particularly great it was OK and kept me watching it. Quite enjoyable.


I started watching this on your rec. 

Excellent. Cheers 👍


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2022)

Dude - shite.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 7, 2022)

Watched the Jimmy Savile documentary. Thought it was very good. There's a lot of footage I'd not seen, some interesting talking heads and it's put together well. Second part contains a particularly hard-hitting interview with one of his victims.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 7, 2022)

Windfall - Meh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 8, 2022)

I was enjoying Metal Lords. 
I thought it was a TV series for some reason, but then it just kept going. 

Would have worked far better as a TV series IMO. Interesting teen drama with a twist/hook. Could have explored some more of drama properly. 
Has it's moments as a film, but it's a bit predictable. As a Cobra Kai type thing it could have been cheesy cool.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the Jimmy Savile documentary. Thought it was very good. There's a lot of footage I'd not seen, some interesting talking heads and it's put together well. Second part contains a particularly hard-hitting interview with one of his victims.



Just finished watching part 1.

Would be interested in hearing what a psychiatrist made of him. He seemed empty.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2022)

Watched the Saville thing. Nothing new but I think it’s a good interval of time to take a look with better perspective. Didn’t feel sensationalised, scrutinised thatch and the royals a little. Well paced in terms of disclosure.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2022)

Old Enough...I'm not sure this is really a recommendation but it's bizarre enough to watch once or twice. It's the sort of thing that might have been on that Chris tarrant on TV program years ago. 

A Japanese show where toddlers are sent on errands with cameras following them, accompanied by canned laughter and cheesy commentary. Thankfully the episodes are only 10 minutes long rather than 3 hours they apparently show it for in Japan.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the Jimmy Savile documentary. Thought it was very good. There's a lot of footage I'd not seen, some interesting talking heads and it's put together well. Second part contains a particularly hard-hitting interview with one of his victims.


We watched both parts last night. Same re footage, plus, FUCKING HELL 



Spoiler



the Prince fucking Charles letters!! 



Yeh, was a hard watch in places. Imagine it was for quite a few of the celeb participants too!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 9, 2022)

Windfall. I love Jesse Plemons, and enjoyed the film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> A Japanese show where toddlers are sent on errands with cameras following them, accompanied by canned laughter and cheesy commentary. Thankfully the episodes are only 10 minutes long rather than 3 hours they apparently show it for in Japan.


I've only seen it in Japan where they play only two or three at a time as part as a morning or evening studio magazine type show (Japanese TV generally follows a very very different format to western TV). It's quite possible that originally it was an evening special. I know it was very popular. Maybe I did only see a section of a three hour show, they all merge into one, the formats are all so similar. When I watched it there was a celebrity audience of about 12 people all watching and commenting, talking before during and after. 

Playing stuff in big three hour evening bursts is also popular (usually in the holidays) . . . the show ninja warrior is edited from is like this . . . . probably much longer than three hours actually.  I actually really enjoy these types of japanese TV events, couple of drinks, family around, TV kind of on in the background, everyone half watching and commenting now and then.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 9, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've only seen it in Japan where they play only two or three at a time as part as a morning or evening studio magazine type show (Japanese TV generally follows a very very different format to western TV). It's quite possible that originally it was an evening special. I know it was very popular. Maybe I did only see a section of a three hour show, they all merge into one, the formats are all so similar. When I watched it there was a celebrity audience of about 12 people all watching and commenting, talking before during and after.
> 
> Playing stuff in big three hour evening bursts is also popular (usually in the holidays) . . . the show ninja warrior is edited from is like this . . . . probably much longer than three hours actually.  I actually really enjoy these types of japanese TV events, couple of drinks, family around, TV kind of on in the background, everyone half watching and commenting now and then.


tbh I'd only read it was that long in The Guardian so no surprises it's not completely accurate.

The thing I did like about it was seeing inside peoples houses and the language. 

Have you seen Drive My Car yet?...it's incredibly slow and there's lots of long dialogue scenes but that was one of the attractions for me. Despite the fact I wouldn't have a clue what was being said without subtitles it feels like such an emotive language.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> tbh I'd only read it was that long in The Guardian so no surprises it's not completely accurate.
> 
> The thing I did like about it was seeing inside peoples houses and the language.
> 
> Have you seen Drive My Car yet?...it's incredibly slow and there's lots of long dialogue scenes but that was one of the attractions for me. Despite the fact I wouldn't have a clue what was being said without subtitles it feels like such an emotive language.



I don't know what the guardian says about the show, but when they are full evening long programmes it's not quite like just watching 18 shows in a row, it's not presented like that. 
Japanese TV is very different. They don't really have the same sort of programming at all. For instance, sitcoms (as such) don't exist. 

I hope they bring Kaso Taisho to netflix. Another 3 hour epic for the holidays. 





						Kasou Taishou - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



I used to love it. I have several vhs videos of it that I taped off the telly over the years. I tried to get it to the UK at one point but it never worked out. 
The girl I was working with (we both got free Japanese lessons at ITV because they though it would help)  is now one of the top commissioning bods at Netflix.



I have not seen Drive My Car. Is it a netflix thing?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I never. I had no idea it had been made into a live action film so long ago.
> My wife (just now) says she has been waiting to see it for years.
> Quite odd to see a Japanese man play the lead, but understandable.
> 
> Be interested to see what they do to turn it into a film format. The manga is almost a weekly educational comic without a plot as such.


Blast from the past.  i remember watching some of the anime adaptation.  I believe it did shorts following the mangas style.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have not seen Drive My Car. Is it a netflix thing?



No, best international film at the Oscars.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> No, best international film at the Oscars.


I just had a look at the trailer, It doesn't look like it's for me. I could barely make it to the end.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 10, 2022)

Paddleton

Really good low key film.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 10, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Paddleton
> 
> Really good low key film.


I saw this, it’s excellent.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Paddleton
> 
> Really good low key film.


Yes, I liked it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2022)

My internet is now fixed and I can once again watch Netflix on the TV at the same time as playing an online game 

I've binged season 2 of Bridgerton today.

God it really is just a beautiful bit of fairly lightweight fluff, isn't it?  Just what I needed today, very enjoyable and not a lot of thought required, perfect escapism for these times - fit the bill perfectly


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2022)

Creep - Creepy, but ultimately not partially rewarding.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2022)

White Tiger - Not going on my list of favourite films, but very good and probably the best thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Creep - Creepy, but ultimately not partially rewarding.


Each to their own, but if you like found footage films on principle I have to completely disagree with you here. Fantastically good, and one of the all-time great flicks of the sub-genre for me. And in further kudos to Patrick Brice, Creep 2 is just as good and goes in an unexpected direction.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> Each to their own, but if you like found footage films on principle I have to completely disagree with you here. Fantastically good, and one of the all-time great flicks of the sub-genre for me. And in further kudos to Patrick Brice, Creep 2 is just as good and goes in an unexpected direction.


Better than other found footage films and mercifully short. . . but like others, the reason for the camera being left on constantly being explained is a distraction (I'd rather they didn't bother and we got to make our own minds up).
What I did like was the creepy nature of the first half of the situation. That worked really well, but it got boring too fast. Luckily it switched quite fast to the guy being back home, but that was ultimately far far less interesting and didn't work as well for 'found footage' which mixed with the victims sub par acting, became rather tedious.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 12, 2022)

Aerials - SCI FI Alien invasion/abduction film set in the UAE (dialogue is mostly english)

Blew my mind. Wow. 
What happened at the end there? 
Hidden gem. etc.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 13, 2022)

Hard Cell.  Catherine Tate multi-role prison comedy. Six episodes, all under 25 mins.  

 I watched it because ex-urb Madzone is in it, and I quite enjoyed it in places.  It’s getting savaged across the board but it’s not as bad as a lot of comparable stuff, including everything Chris Lilley has done following Summer Heights High (which is what this most closely resembles).  

It’s not great - she plays too many characters for them all to be an asset to the plot - but there are some surprisingly sweet moments (mostly when the supporting cast get a word in edgeways), and it gets better as it goes on. I like the positive reflection of women’s friendships too - It just needed to be more plot-driven.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 14, 2022)

Dark Tower - Dark absolutely massive pile of shite would have been a more accurate title.


----------



## Epona (Apr 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Dark Tower - Dark absolutely massive pile of shite would have been a more accurate title.



Don't hold back, just say what you feel 

(Haven't seen it myself)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2022)

Hello My Name Is Doris - Film from 2015 with Sally Field. I liked it. Felt like it was was going to go off at the deep end a couple of times, but it it kept it together. Tight.









						Hello, My Name Is Doris (2015) - IMDb
					

Hello, My Name Is Doris: Directed by Michael Showalter. With Sally Field, Edmund Lupinski, Norma Michaels, Stephen Root. A self-help seminar inspires a sixty-something woman to romantically pursue her younger co-worker.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 16, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched the Jimmy Savile documentary. Thought it was very good. There's a lot of footage I'd not seen, some interesting talking heads and it's put together well. Second part contains a particularly hard-hitting interview with one of his victims.



This was a truly harrowing watch. The clip where he was holding the picture the girl in the hospital drew of him whilst standing over her bed will haunt me for years. Fuck the British establishment.


----------



## Epona (Apr 16, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> This was a truly harrowing watch. The clip where he was holding the picture the girl in the hospital drew of him whilst standing over her bed will haunt me for years. Fuck the British establishment.



Aye.  I watched it, knew some of it, was shocked by other things (just how _in_ he was with the establishment, as you say - I didn't _need_ more reason to hate Thatcher and the royals, but...)

And yeah I found that bit* quite chilling too.

_*_EDIT: Not _just_ that bit mind you.


----------



## girasol (Apr 16, 2022)

Epona said:


> Boiling Point is now on Netflix - it's a one-shot film set in a restaurant kitchen (apparently they did 4 takes and used the 3rd).
> 
> OH used to work as a kitchen porter and spent a fair bit of the film peering between his fingers in an "oh god this is too stressful" type way.
> 
> I quite enjoyed it.


Just watched it. I didn't know anything about it or what to expect. What a ride! "Culinary thriller" indeed! Everyone in it is great and I had to keep telling myself it wasn't a fly on the wall documentary.

Been watching "Standing Up" (Drole), French series about stand up comedians in Paris, and have been enjoying it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 16, 2022)

Choose or Die -  I chose badly tonight. L A M E.


----------



## Supine (Apr 16, 2022)

Watched Paddleton based on reviews here. Very good. It’s nice to watch a movie with no idea what it is going to be about.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 17, 2022)

Mud 

Standard coming of age film. Two backwoods Arkansas teens learn a few lessons about relationships. Matthew McConaughey plays Matthew McConaughey. 

The kids in it have a much more free range life than my children


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2022)

Anatomy of a Scandal.  

There’s some cheap pleasure to be had from taking potshots at a barely fictionalised “Bullingdon Club-turned corrupt Tory cabinet pals” milieu… but this is silly and soapy and not as clever as it thinks it is.  

Which would all be fine if it wasn’t walking all over some important issues in its glossy Hollywood-style hobnail boots.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2022)

blairsh said:


> Watched Super8 the other night, Spielberg & JJ Abrahams feel good sci fi. Rather enjoyed mesen


Very enjoyable film of the genre and one that doesn’t get as many airings as it should.


----------



## T & P (Apr 18, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Hard Cell.  Catherine Tate multi-role prison comedy. Six episodes, all under 25 mins.
> 
> I watched it because ex-urb Madzone is in it, and I quite enjoyed it in places.  It’s getting savaged across the board but it’s not as bad as a lot of comparable stuff, including everything Chris Lilley has done following Summer Heights High (which is what this most closely resembles).
> 
> It’s not great - she plays too many characters for them all to be an asset to the plot - but there are some surprisingly sweet moments (mostly when the supporting cast get a word in edgeways), and it gets better as it goes on. I like the positive reflection of women’s friendships too - It just needed to be more plot-driven.


Rather enjoying this. As you say, not great but certainly not bad either, perfectly watchable if not vintage. I’m a big fan of Tate, which might help.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 18, 2022)

girasol said:


> Been watching "Standing Up" (Drole), French series about stand up comedians in Paris, and have been enjoying it.


I was initially sceptical about the idea of French standup, but this Drole works very well, I'll definitely be looking in again later.

Watch this one now, before the inevitable (and inferior) Hollywood remake.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 20, 2022)

Series 2 of Russian Doll is on! It's already great. I love Natasha Lyonne .


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 20, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Series 2 of Russian Doll is on! It's already great. I love Natasha Lyonne .



Yep...glued to it .. 😁


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 20, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Anatomy of a Scandal.
> 
> There’s some cheap pleasure to be had from taking potshots at a barely fictionalised “Bullingdon Club-turned corrupt Tory cabinet pals” milieu… but this is silly and soapy and not as clever as it thinks it is.
> 
> Which would all be fine if it wasn’t walking all over some important issues in its glossy Hollywood-style hobnail boots.


The husband and wife characters were a bit too stereotype-y for my liking, but well-played nevertheless, for what they were. Loved Michelle Docherty's character, and also the exchanges between her and Josette Simon's character. Would love to see a spin-off legal drama with those two in it. But overall it did seem a bit too 'airport novel' to be addressing the consent / #MeToo issue. Although I did, however, love some of the video editing, some of the transitions from scene to scene were very slick, although the tricks would wear thin in time.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 20, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Series 2 of Russian Doll is on! It's already great. I love Natasha Lyonne .


I sort of accidentally re-watched series one over the last couple of days, so it was nice to see series two started today. So far so good. I'm less keen on Lyonne as a person but I like the show. Shes a good character, just a bit cheesily over the top. I can forgive it, it's not real, it's a goundhog day time travel, vice versa show. It's all a bit silly.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 21, 2022)

We watched a few more 'episodes' of Old Enough. 
Oddly it seems they started the series with a very boring episode followed by possibly the worst one I have ever seen. 
I am pleased to report that after that it gets much better. The last three I have watched have been rather cute and amusing. 

Also Russian Doll S2 episode two. Quite happy to watch one episode of this per day after. I don't feel the need to rush through it.


----------



## Epona (Apr 21, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> Series 2 of Russian Doll is on! It's already great. I love Natasha Lyonne .



Oh fantastic, I'd forgotten that it was time for that, I dunno where this month is disappearing to!

Will try to watch some tomorrow night


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 21, 2022)

Finally got round to watching Russian Doll season 1. Liked it a lot. The lead actress: brilliant.


----------



## T & P (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m not finding S2 of Russian Doll as enjoyable as the first. Not terrible but nowhere near as good imo.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m not finding S2 of Russian Doll as enjoyable as the first. Not terrible but nowhere near as good imo.


Now I've binged it I agree!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 22, 2022)

The Bubble. 

Very funny, worth the two hours watching time.


----------



## Epona (Apr 22, 2022)

sojourner said:


> The Bubble.
> 
> Very funny, worth the two hours watching time.



U75 opinion on it seems to be a bit marmite, personally I loved it (but thought a couple of bits could have been tidied up and it was a bit too long and slightly messy as a result - still thoroughly enjoyed it though).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> U75 opinion on it seems to be a bit marmite, personally I loved it (but thought a couple of bits could have been tidied up and it was a bit too long and slightly messy as a result - still thoroughly enjoyed it though).


Marmite indeed. I'd put it in the 'shit' category, but think there was probably a better film in there somewhere. As you say, very messy,  and too long.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m not finding S2 of Russian Doll as enjoyable as the first. Not terrible but nowhere near as good imo.



As far fetched as series 1 was, series 2 went a bit far out on a repetitive limb. 
Still worth watching though.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> As far fetched as series 1 was, series 2 went a bit far out on a repetitive limb.
> Still worth watching though.


Yeah, not too bad overall to be fair.

As an aside light note, I don’t know if that’s Natasha Lyonne’s real voice or she’s making it extra rasp for this, but if it is her real voice I look forward to hearing what she sounds like when she’s in her 70s


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 22, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yeah, not too bad overall to be fair.
> 
> As an aside light note, I don’t know if that’s Natasha Lyonne’s real voice or she’s making it extra rasp for this, but if it is her real voice I look forward to hearing what she sounds like when she’s in her 70s




She's a great actress...isn't she? Great voice and I love her walk..🙂


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 23, 2022)

Liking Yakamoz S-245 so far. I'm just into episode four.

I saw the trailer and thought it was a bit copycat, copying the premise of the series Into the Night, which is a Belgian/international drama about something going wrong with the sun and a plane having to keep ahead of the sun which is killing everyone.

But it turns out this is a Turkish spin off submarine version, rather than a plane.

I quite like the idea of an international drama that has one or two seasons set in one country (or starting off in one country), with a main cast, and then sort of handing over the baton to a different cast (albeit some featured in the previous season) in a different country.

I don't think you need to have watched Into the Night to Watch this one, it works as a stand alone show.


----------



## Chz (Apr 23, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Marmite indeed. I'd put it in the 'shit' category, but think there was probably a better film in there somewhere. As you say, very messy,  and too long.


I didn't think it was terrible, but there was _so much _wasted opportunity with the concept and the cast they had. It should have been much better. I liked someone's suggestion that it would have made a great series of half hour episodes focused on each character.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 23, 2022)

Chz said:


> I didn't think it was terrible, but there was _so much _wasted opportunity with the concept and the cast they had. It should have been much better. I liked someone's suggestion that it would have made a great series of half hour episodes focused on each character.


I think I said I wasn't sure about that at the time, but the more I think about I think it would have been better that way. It would have been better almost any other way though.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yeah, not too bad overall to be fair.
> 
> As an aside light note, I don’t know if that’s Natasha Lyonne’s real voice or she’s making it extra rasp for this, but if it is her real voice I look forward to hearing what she sounds like when she’s in her 70s


You can listen to her here: 

From that I think I'd say she's hamming it up a bit in the show, but it's not far from her real voice.

I'd agree series 2 is not up to series 1 standard, but still better than 99% of netflix offerings.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> You can listen to her here:
> 
> From that I think I'd say she's hamming it up a bit in the show, but it's not far from her real voice.
> 
> I'd agree series 2 is not up to series 1 standard, but still better than 99% of netflix offerings.




She's brilliant in that snippet. 
😄


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 24, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> She's brilliant in that snippet.
> 😄


Is she? I like her and Russian Doll but found that clip immensely boring. I started skipping and finally gave up half way.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 24, 2022)

Da 5 Bloods

Seen here it's got mixed reviews. "Sprawling" according to Netflix or a mess as posted here.

It is patchy. Very long. But I got got drawn into it. I think this was due to how well the five actors worked together on screen. There is a generosity of spirit in the film I liked. Its a film that is hopeful.

The plot isn't meant imo to be believable. The film does reference Apocalypse Now several times. With the music and going up river in the boat. Also meeting the French - which happens in the AN Redux.

Spike Lee mixes historical footage in with the film. In that sense the film works. It's made as a genre action/ adventure film with politics around race/ colonialism and the American legacy in Vietnam. I think it make points well.

The "action" scenes in the present make the point that war and its ramifications never really ends. Even if its just in people's heads.

Unlike other Vietnam films it gives the Vietnamese a voice. The almost comic scenes where the Americans suddenly find that not all Vietnamese have forgotten what they did. One near the beginning that leaves them uncomfortable.

It is patchy film. Using "popular" genre can come across a bit corny at times. The Father / son plotline for example. To obvious.

I agree with previous review here film takes a long time to get going.

One scene that does stand out is near the end. A straight to the camera soliloquoy by one of the characters as he flees through the jungle. Very well done and somewhat surreal. Spike Lee films do this and its what makes them a notch above run of the mill films.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is she? I like her and Russian Doll but found that clip immensely boring. I started skipping and finally gave up half way.



Humour me.
I've been cocooned  fir the last 2 years.


😜


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> You can listen to her here:
> 
> From that I think I'd say she's hamming it up a bit in the show, but it's not far from her real voice.
> 
> I'd agree series 2 is not up to series 1 standard, but still better than 99% of netflix offerings.




That first one is more like a pretty good Liza Minelli.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 29, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Ozark season 4 part 2, 29th April.
> 
> Which is far too far away for those of us who binged part one and thought it better than ever.



Time goes quicker than you think!  

Will be binging after work tonight


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2022)

*The 7 Lives of Lea*. A French miniseries that is part time-travelling fantasy part murder mystery. Easy viewing and rather likeable, actually  Well received by boffins too









						The 7 Lives of Léa – Review | Netflix Mystery Series | Heaven of Horror
					

THE 7 LIVES OF LÉA on Netflix is a new series in the thriller, mystery, crime and fantasy genres. A fascinating and engaging story. Review >




					www.heavenofhorror.com


----------



## T & P (Apr 29, 2022)

Another mid-series recommendation. Whereas the subject matter is dark (misogyny, sexism and rape) and not the type of thing I would normally gyrate towards, I am rather enjoying *Anatomy of a Scandal*.

The first episode might suggest a typical run of the mill politician scandal tale that feels a bit ITV-ish, but get past it and it actually develops into a well written, clever and multilayered courtroom drama, As well as an unintentionally topical reflection on misogyny in politics

Four episodes in out of six, I would recommend it to anyone in the mood for that kind of dark subject matter drama.


----------



## Aladdin (Apr 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Another mid-series recommendation. Whereas the subject matter is dark (misogyny, sexism and rape) and not the type of thing I would normally gyrate towards, I am rather enjoying *Anatomy of a Scandal*.
> 
> The first episode might suggest a typical run of the mill politician scandal tale that feels a bit ITV-ish, but get past it and it actually develops into a well written, clever and multilayered courtroom drama, As well as an unintentionally topical reflection on misogyny in politics
> 
> Four episodes in out of six, I would recommend it to anyone in the mood for that kind of dark subject matter drama.




Watched this a couple of weeks ago.



Spoiler



It could have developed more, I felt it ended rather abruptly[Spoiler\]


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Watched this a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, finished it last night and would agree.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes I know it's a load of old shite but I enjoyed it and they've cancelled it the bastards.









						‘Space Force’ Canceled at Netflix
					

The Steve Carell comedy set a record for talent pay as the actor’s deal for the series topped $1 million per episode.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 30, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yes I know it's a load of old shite but I enjoyed it and they've cancelled it the bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started as utter shite but got into it's stride. Not sure why it's not in my list anymore. Maybe I finished it. I don't remember finishing it though.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 1, 2022)

We have one more episode of Drôle, or Standing Up to go here - it started well, and has got consistently better. Strongly recommend this one!


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2022)

Finished *The 7 Lives of Lea*. Surprisingly good and very enjoyable and watchable sci-fi miniseries.

Never mind If it looks and feels like a teenage product when you start watching it. It is and isn’t, ultimately it doesn’t matter as the end product is an entertaining time travel sci-fi miniseries that balances a cleverly written story with the right pace to keep you engaged. Strong recommendation from me as far as light but decently written sci-fi series go.


----------



## Red Cat (May 2, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Watching Move, a documentary series that follows a different professional dancer/choreographer and the style of dance they do each episode. I think it's amazing, but I do love dance. If you're not a dance lover, you could become one but also episode 4 is dancehall and follows a Jamaican woman called Kimiko and it's amazing and very accessible documentary making.



This is great, really interesting, and very moving. Just watched the episode with the Israeli choreographer, I loved this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 3, 2022)

I watch a lot of stand up and it's quite incredible how much it varys from unlistenable shit to surprisingly well structured and amusing. 
I'll try anything. . . . for example, I tried David Spade. I thought he would at least be veteran with carefully structured pace and skilful delivery (Ray Romanos Netfix special showed a passion for roots stand up and that he thought quite carefully about his set). Anyway Spade was atrocious, literally linking 'jokes' with "anyway" and launching into an unrelated topic every time. Even the audience (who I assume were fans) were noticeably leaving gaps where laughter should be. His material was like a old man trying to be hip and youthful which was painful in itself despite the lack of laughs. Imagine dying on your own filmed special.  Even if I don't like a seasoned professionals jokes, I don't expect an amateur set. 

Anyway I digress. I have never heard of him before but I am enjoying Ronny Chieng. Only a couple of misfires.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 3, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yes I know it's a load of old shite but I enjoyed it and they've cancelled it the bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no. I liked it. I like space silliness.

Oh well. Avenue 5 hasn't been cancelled, yet. There's supposed to be a season two of that in the works.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Oh no. I liked it. I like space silliness.
> 
> Oh well. Avenue 5 hasn't been cancelled, yet. There's supposed to be a season two of that in the works.



Not seen Avenue 5, will take a look for it.

The Orville is available on Disney +, I'm a couple of episodes in to that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> The Orville is available on Disney +, I'm a couple of episodes in to that.


Basically a loveletter to the days of Star Trek TNG more than the space comedy Seth probably sold it as.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Not seen Avenue 5, will take a look for it.
> 
> The Orville is available on Disney +, I'm a couple of episodes in to that.


I really liked The Orville, but then I’m a MacFarlane enthusiast.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Windfall. I love Jesse Plemons, and enjoyed the film.


I just watched that and I liked it too. Thought it was pretty engaging and I am also a Plemons fan.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 5, 2022)

New Swedish series Clark looks like it could be good. I might binge that at the weekend.


----------



## ash (May 5, 2022)

I started watching Hold Tight- Polish thriller which is looking Ok so far


----------



## Supine (May 5, 2022)

After watching Valhalla Vikings then Last Kingdom I’m now watching Norsemen. Different shows but i definitely have a Viking theme going on this year. All good shows


----------



## MrCurry (May 6, 2022)

Epona said:


> I have an odd fascination with watching stuff about mountaineering (odd because I cannot go up Glastonbury Tor without laying down and clutching the ground in case I fall off...) and I enjoyed the new film length documentary, *14 Peaks*.
> 
> It isn't going to be everyones' cup of tea, but it's about Nirmal Purja, a Nepalese mountaineer who decided he was going to climb all 14 mountains that are over 8,000m in 7 months - clearly slightly bonkers, but good watching.  Segments about each climb were separated by biographical insights into his life, his parents, his culture, his insights into the mountaineering "business" etc.
> 
> I found it very interesting.





Supine said:


> Nirmal - The usain bolt of 8000m
> 
> Really enjoyed 14 Peaks. Amazing mission.


I finally caught this one and agree it’s well worth watching. It’s hard to believe just how tough that guy is and how far above the previously accepted limits he set his sights.



Spoiler



The world record for climbing all 14 8,000m+ peaks tumbled from 7 years to under 7 months! Bonkers ambition to even believe he could do that - surely no one else would have tried?



The only bit which didn’t sit well with me was his occasional digs at “westerners”, when he’s clearly benefited a great deal and developed his capabilities partly through having been a member of U.K. special forces.  Overall a very inspiring guy and I’m sure the Nirmal story has many highlights yet to come.


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2022)

*The Pentaverate*. A six-part comedy  miniseries about a benevolent secret society, written and starring (in many different roles) Mike Myers, as well as a number of cameos from some big name actors.

It’s heavy on stereotypical clichés and double enterdres humour, will constantly remind you of peak Austin Powers Mike Myers, and has been savaged by multiple outlets as crash and puerile garbage.

In other words, it is highly entertaining and very watchable and I am thoroughly enjoying it  Recommended to all like-minded Urbanites in here. The rest of you will hate it as the stiff joyless bores you are.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Pentaverate*. A six-part comedy  miniseries about a benevolent secret society, written and starring (in many different roles) Mike Myers, as well as a number of cameos from some big name actors.
> 
> It’s heavy on stereotypical clichés and double enterdres humour, will constantly remind you of peak Austin Powers Mike Myers, and has been savaged by multiple outlets as crash and puerile garbage.
> 
> In other words, it is highly entertaining and very watchable and I am thoroughly enjoying it  Recommended to all like-minded Urbanites in here. The rest of you will hate it as the stiff joyless bores you are.


I watched the first one and i'm not sure. I guess I didn't 'hate' it, which is quite surprising as the format looks very easy to criticise. However I am not sure I really enjoyed it on any level either, I'm not in any rush to watch another. I did think as soon as it finished that it deserved another chance, just not sure when that will be.


----------



## T & P (May 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the first one and i'm not sure. I guess I didn't 'hate' it, which is quite surprising as the format looks very easy to criticise. However I am not sure I really enjoyed it on any level either, I'm not in any rush to watch another. I did think as soon as it finished that it deserved another chance, just not sure when that will be.


FWIW, I had wondered what verdict you might reach if you started to watch it, and thought you would fall in the ‘biggest steaming pile of shit ever’ camp. So pleasantly surprised with the not so negative review.

Finished it now btw, and my opinion of it hasn’t changed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> FWIW, I had wondered what verdict you might reach if you started to watch it, and thought you would fall in the ‘biggest steaming pile of shit ever’ camp. So pleasantly surprised with the not so negative review.
> 
> Finished it now btw, and my opinion of it hasn’t changed.


It was a bit boring, and the jokes were often cheap or coarse, but I appreciate that's the Mike Myers way. . . . . is it his vehicle  though? I don't remember the credits saying so going in.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Pentaverate*. A six-part comedy  miniseries about a benevolent secret society, written and starring (in many different roles) Mike Myers, as well as a number of cameos from some big name actors.
> 
> It’s heavy on stereotypical clichés and double enterdres humour, will constantly remind you of peak Austin Powers Mike Myers, and has been savaged by multiple outlets as crash and puerile garbage.
> 
> In other words, it is highly entertaining and very watchable and I am thoroughly enjoying it  Recommended to all like-minded Urbanites in here. The rest of you will hate it as the stiff joyless bores you are.


I am half minded to watch this as I could use something stupid and diverting. However, I cannot stand Austin bloody Powers. I'm going to hate it aren't I?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2022)

Whatever you do, don't watch Blind Revenge. It's shit.


----------



## MrCurry (May 7, 2022)

Return to Space - an Elon Musk-tastic documentary charting the preparations for the first crewed spaceX launch to the ISS.  I loved it - inspirational stuff and you can’t help but take your hat off to the people thinking big and making stuff like this happen. I was impressed anyway 

Not to be confused with another spaceX doc on Netflix called Inspiration 4 mission to space.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2022)

How to Fix a Drug Scandal is an interesting story.


----------



## T & P (May 7, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am half minded to watch this as I could use something stupid and diverting. However, I cannot stand Austin bloody Powers. I'm going to hate it aren't I?


Likely so, yes.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> New Swedish series Clark looks like it could be good. I might binge that at the weekend.


Trailer popped up and I watched the trailer, it's now on my watch list, looks good


----------



## rubbershoes (May 8, 2022)

Anatomy of a Scandal. 

Sienna Miller is actually good in this. But overall it's pretty poor.

Sunday evening TV


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Anatomy of a Scandal.
> 
> Sienna Miller is actually good in this. But overall it's pretty poor.
> 
> Sunday evening TV


I thought Sienna Miller was good in it too. I thought Michelle Dockery was excellent. Rupert Friend made my skin crawl and reviled and infuriated me, which I guess means he was very good too.


----------



## quimcunx (May 8, 2022)

I watched the first couple of episodes and spent most of them thinking that bloke from monarch of the glen hadn't aged well before googling the cast.


----------



## BigTom (May 8, 2022)

Apollo 10 1/2 
Richard Linklater's new film about being a 9 year old child living in Houston in the summer up to the moon landing. Rotoscoped animation is less floaty and toned down compared to Waking Life or A Scanner Darkly and is great. The film istelf is what you expect from Linklater with a decent amount of comedy and not too much drama just an exploration of that time and place through the people in the film. Really excellent, enjoyed it hugely.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Apollo 10 1/2
> Richard Linklater's new film about being a 9 year old child living in Houston in the summer up to the moon landing. Rotoscoped animation is less floaty and toned down compared to Waking Life or A Scanner Darkly and is great. The film istelf is what you expect from Linklater with a decent amount of comedy and not too much drama just an exploration of that time and place through the people in the film. Really excellent, enjoyed it hugely.


I would have preferred it as a mini series. 
It was a bit much for me as a film length wallpapered monologue.


----------



## miss direct (May 9, 2022)

*Heartstopper*
a sort of gay Grange Hill


----------



## Brainaddict (May 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am half minded to watch this as I could use something stupid and diverting. However, I cannot stand Austin bloody Powers. I'm going to hate it aren't I?


It's awful. The same jokes he's been doing for what feels like fifty years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 9, 2022)

miss direct said:


> *Heartstopper*
> a sort of gay Grange Hill


My daughter is raving about it. Everyone at school is into it.


----------



## T & P (May 9, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> New Swedish series Clark looks like it could be good. I might binge that at the weekend.


I know many/ most people tend to watch foreign stuff in its original language, but to those who find it easier or don’t mind watching it dubbed I would urge to make an exception in this particular case at least. My OH has started watching this dubbed because she’s tired and tonight can’t be bothered to read subtitles, and the dubbing is so extraordinarily bad it makes everyone sound like porn actors.


----------



## Epona (May 9, 2022)

T & P said:


> I know many/ most people tend to watch foreign stuff in its original language, but to those who find it easier or don’t mind watching it dubbed I would urge to make an exception in this particular case at least. My OH has started watching this dubbed because she’s tired and tonight can’t be bothered to read subtitles, and the dubbing is so extraordinarily bad it makes everyone sound like porn actors.



Fantastic, I might pop that on later (dubbed). 

I do tend to watch dubbed these days so I don't have to wear glasses to read subs and some stuff is really well done - obviously high production values for the VO etc.  (Ragnarok was pretty good). But really badly dubbed stuff can be massively entertaining sometimes.


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am half minded to watch this as I could use something stupid and diverting. However, I cannot stand Austin bloody Powers. I'm going to hate it aren't I?


I loathed Austin Powers, and worried about this one, soon as I realised he was so central to it, BUT I was pleasantly surprised. I did like it, and actually laughed out loud in several places. Got some clever aspects to it.


----------



## Chz (May 11, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I loathed Austin Powers, and worried about this one, soon as I realised he was so central to it, BUT I was pleasantly surprised. I did like it, and actually laughed out loud in several places. Got some clever aspects to it.


I wanted to like it, Mike Myers being a hometown hoser and all. But it really didn't do it for me. Maybe the Canada jokes are funnier to non-Canadians?


----------



## Storm Fox (May 11, 2022)

T & P said:


> I really liked The Orville, but then I’m a MacFarlane enthusiast.


I have very take it or leave it with most of MacFarlane's stuff, but The Orville is great. The first 2 episodes of Season 1 aren't great for Seth haters, but after that it's a great sci-fi show with some humour. But those first episodes set up some stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2022)

Chz said:


> I wanted to like it, Mike Myers being a hometown hoser and all. But it really didn't do it for me. Maybe the Canada jokes are funnier to non-Canadians?


The Canadian stuff did go on a bit. The reason I think I'm out is because the story is so thin, which I know is not the point, but it's just not worth following for the gags. He doesn't come across as unlikeable, quite affable in fact, just not clever or funny. 
The swearing American gag could have been executed far better. I would have enjoyed it if it cut together perfectly as a grotesque sexual scene rather than audio and  jump cuts. Play it as sweary, get Netflix to straight cut out the profanity and watch what remains, only to discover it's even worse. 

Anyway, as I said. . "I'm out". 
I'm running out of things to watch on Netflix actually. I watch a bit of stand up in the morning, and Better call Saul now and then, but I have finished everything else I am interested in. I hear Osark is good, but  I have no idea what it is about.


----------



## Brainaddict (May 11, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Canadian stuff did go on a bit. The reason I think I'm out is because the story is so thin, which I know is not the point, but it's just not worth following for the gags. He doesn't come across as unlikeable, quite affable in fact, just not clever or funny.
> The swearing American gag could have been executed far better. I would have enjoyed it if it cut together perfectly as a grotesque sexual scene rather than audio and  jump cuts. Play it as sweary, get Netflix to straight cut out the profanity and watch what remains, only to discover it's even worse.
> 
> Anyway, as I said. . "I'm out".
> I'm running out of things to watch on Netflix actually. I watch a bit of stand up in the morning, and Better call Saul now and then, but I have finished everything else I am interested in. I hear Osark is good, but  I have no idea what it is about.


Have you tried Green Frontier? One of their best series but obscure in this country.


----------



## MrCurry (May 12, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I hear Osark is good, but  I have no idea what it is about.


We were going to start on that one, but something happened and I never got around to it. So I’m also wondering if it’s worth investing time into.


----------



## Gramsci (May 12, 2022)

The Plagues of Breslau (2018) - IMDb
					

The Plagues of Breslau: Directed by Patryk Vega. With Malgorzata Kozuchowska, Daria Widawska, Katarzyna Bujakiewicz, Andrzej Grabowski. Every day at 6 pm a serial killer kills a different person. Police officer Helena Rus decides to find the killer by researching about 18th century history of...




					www.imdb.com
				




The Plagues of Breslau

Polish serial killer film. I thought this was really good. It wasn't quite what I expected. 

Reminded me of the Chinese film " A touch of sin". Not the same genre. But about one of the little people whose finally had enough. 

A serial killer is on the lose in Polish town. Appears to be commiting murders which follow ( fictitous) mediaval cleansing of a city by publicly executing sinners. 

In present day Poland its bullying bosses, landlords,  politicians and those who exploit the powerless in society. 

Basically all well deserved cases for the chop. And the killer is very inventive. No quick ending for this list of societies oppressors. 

Its also got a feminist message in it. Won't spoil the ending. 

Which isn't Hollywood where everything returns to nice liberal conclusion. 

Well acted and paced. With a lot of twists and turns.


----------



## planetgeli (May 12, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> We were going to start on that one, but something happened and I never got around to it. So I’m also wondering if it’s worth investing time into.



It's about money laundering, but is far better than that sounds. It starts well and gets better with every series. And you'll love Ruth. One of the best things to come out of netflix.


----------



## donkyboy (May 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m not finding S2 of Russian Doll as enjoyable as the first. Not terrible but nowhere near as good imo.



Same here. Didn't enjoy it as much as Season 1.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2022)

While we were looking for something new to watch yesterday my daughter came across Pop Team Epic. Anyone seen it?





Bit surreal. 
The first episode opens as if it is a completely  different  (and quite run of the mill) anime. Intro and titles . . . then it's all a bit weird. Then at the end of the show the whole thing repeats with the only difference being the main two characters voices. 

We just watched episode two (or was it 3) and it also repeated but with tiny changes here and there, most noticeably in the first skit, which was actually hilarious in it's pay off. Shame the rest of the repeated episode wasn't as good.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Same here. Didn't enjoy it as much as Season 1.



I've seen 3 or 4 (not sure where we are up to) eps so far (difficult to find time to watch TV with OH who also wants to see it, we need some stuff to watch together when we have time so are tackling it slowly) and so far I agree with this.

Still good mind you!  Looking forward especially to seeing what unfolds with Alan's side of things.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 15, 2022)

Three Identical Strangers.

Our Father.

Watched these two docs over the past few days. Both involve re-united siblings who didn’t know about each. Both reveal more sinister forces at play as they unfold. Both are fascinating.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Although, concerning Our Father, Lucy Mangan’s review is spot on: 

It’s an undeniably gripping story. But Our Father is content merely to tell it – to wring every ounce of shock value without adding anything of greater value. It is stuffed with superficial testimonies from traumatised mothers and children. These are, by their very nature, repetitive, which quickly leads to diminishing returns, and does their suffering a disservice. It gives too little space to the unresponsiveness of the district attorney’s office – alerted by Jacoba early on – and the extraordinary fact that it was impossible to prosecute Cline over what he did to the women because none of that amounted to a crime under the then-current law.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 15, 2022)

Our Father is good. 
What a bastard he is. Completely unrepentant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Three Identical Strangers.
> 
> Our Father.
> 
> Watched these two docs over the past few days. Both involve re-united siblings who didn’t know about each. Both reveal more sinister forces at play as they unfold. Both are fascinating.


I was listening to TIS  (not watching) as a sleep aid so switched tapped out quite early (drifting in and out and not really following clearly after the first meeting). I'll have to give it a proper go.


----------



## MrCurry (May 15, 2022)

“Trust no one: The Hunt for the Crypto King” - loved it. A gripping doc following the story of the mysterious death of the founder of a crypto currency exchange and the suspicions that he might still be alive and simply have run off with the money.

Really enjoyable and certainly enough to put you off investing in crypto via an exchange.


----------



## spanglechick (May 15, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Three Identical Strangers.
> 
> Our Father.
> 
> ...


Yes.  Just watched and it made me utterly furious.  And how is it still not a law in every state? I wonder if it’s illegal here? 

Fucking power trip.  Absolutely sexual, getting off on their unknowing compliance.  And with him knowing about the autoimmune heritability… Rotten, foul man.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yes.  Just watched and it made me utterly furious.  And how is it still not a law in every state? I wonder if it’s illegal here?
> 
> Fucking power trip.  Absolutely sexual, getting off on their unknowing compliance.  And with him knowing about the autoimmune heritability… Rotten, foul man.



Also the prosecutor saying that a jury would think there was nothing wrong, as the patients wanted a baby and got a baby. I'd like to think that a UK jury would think the doctor's behaviour was utterly repulsive. 

I can't help but think that the legal authorities weren't looking very hard at how to interpret the law and get him in to court. Status, apparent respectability, church position, etc


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Yes.  Just watched and it made me utterly furious.  And how is it still not a law in every state? I wonder if it’s illegal here?





Spoiler



I thought about this. The most obvious basis for criminal liability would be battery, i.e. unlawful, non-consensual touching. Although the victims consented to be injected with semen, they would not have consented to be injected with the doctor's semen. This is a pretty minor offence though (max 6 month jail sentence).

Alternatively, this could be assault by penetration or sexual assault under the Sexual Offences Act. The tricky issue for those prosecutions would have been whether the doctor's activity was 'sexual' in nature. That wasn't completely clear, at least from the documentary.

Perhaps the most plausible offence currently on the books here would be offence of causing Ill-treatment or wilful neglect, which applies to health professionals.

What makes this tough, I expect, was that many of these crimes were committed in the 80s (or 70s?) when some of the laws that could possibly have addressed this issue were not on the books.

In both the US and the UK there are private courses of action called 'wrongful birth' (where a parent can sue for the additional costs of raising a disabled child born as a result of medical negligence) and 'wrongful life (where the disabled child can sue themselves). Given the congenital diseases the doctor caused I wonder whether he could have been sued? I'm surprised that was not explored in the doc.


----------



## donkyboy (May 16, 2022)

FINALLY made the decision to download season 1 of Ozark after hearing so much positive news about this show. Two episodes in. Not bad at all. Best thing about coming so late to shows is that you can binge watch.


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2022)

I realise it's been on there for a long while, but I've only just got into _Mindhunter_. About the start of the FBI's serial killer psychological profiling. Which sounds mind-numbingly dull, but manages to be really quite interesting.

It's not the sort of thing I'd usually watch. The mrs is well into her cop/FBI stuff and had just started this. I walked by the screen, looked at it, and thought "Fuck me, that looks expensive!". It just so happens that it's _also _quite interesting. (And it was apparently quite expensive. It looks it.)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 16, 2022)

Just seen this clip from Ricky Gervais's new stand up show (which I probably won't watch):



This neatly captures why I think Gervais went off the rails and became a bit of a reactionary prick. At best his misunderstands the critiques of his humour and at worst misrepresents them. Everyone gets that this style of humour that utilises 'ironic' sexism - and racism, ableism and the like - is meant to be 'ironic'. The thing about 'ironic' bigotry - as well as being lazy, uncreative and boring - is that there's no clear line of demarcation between it and actual bigotry. It can easily be interpreted as bigotry, felt as bigotry and used as a cover for actual bigotry, whether it's ironic or not. Many comedians used to do this style, but most moved on. Gervais chose to get defensive instead of reevaluating. This is partly because of his ego and partly because he's a pretty lousy stand up.

Rant over.


----------



## Aladdin (May 16, 2022)

Started Lincoln Lawyer.
Lead Mickey Halle reminds me of Jim Rockford. 
I have only watched the first 15 mins. Love that he takes the lettuce out of his sandwich. 

Could be good.


----------



## Epona (May 16, 2022)

Chz said:


> I realise it's been on there for a long while, but I've only just got into _Mindhunter_. About the start of the FBI's serial killer psychological profiling. Which sounds mind-numbingly dull, but manages to be really quite interesting.
> 
> It's not the sort of thing I'd usually watch. The mrs is well into her cop/FBI stuff and had just started this. I walked by the screen, looked at it, and thought "Fuck me, that looks expensive!". It just so happens that it's _also _quite interesting. (And it was apparently quite expensive. It looks it.)



I fucking love Mindhunter, I just wish they'd done another season as it's clearly not fucking finished   (Sorry if that ruins your enjoyment, but maybe better forewarned)

One of the best things on Netflix IMO, it hits the spot perfectly in just about every regard - pacing, script, acting, direction, atmosphere - all spot on.

Now do the next bloody season you bloody bastards!


----------



## Aladdin (May 16, 2022)

Chz said:


> I realise it's been on there for a long while, but I've only just got into _Mindhunter_. About the start of the FBI's serial killer psychological profiling. Which sounds mind-numbingly dull, but manages to be really quite interesting.
> 
> It's not the sort of thing I'd usually watch. The mrs is well into her cop/FBI stuff and had just started this. I walked by the screen, looked at it, and thought "Fuck me, that looks expensive!". It just so happens that it's _also _quite interesting. (And it was apparently quite expensive. It looks it.)




Yup. 
It's excellent if a bit gruesome. Especially when you know that the cases are real.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Just seen this clip from Ricky Gervais's new stand up show (which I probably won't watch):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spot on. The guys a prick.


----------



## T & P (May 16, 2022)

We’ve watched the first four episodes of *The Lincoln Lawyer*, and it is actually very watchable once you get through the first episode. Not a vintage television series for the ages by any means, but still fairly enjoyable fodder, in particular if you are in need of things to watch. Thoroughly recommended as a void-filling TV trope.


----------



## Aladdin (May 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> We’ve watched the first four episodes of *The Lincoln Lawyer*, and it is actually very watchable once you get through the first episode. Not a vintage television series for the ages by any means, but still fairly enjoyable fodder, in particular if you are in need of things to watch. Thoroughly recommended as a void-filling TV trope.



Yes...I feel I agree with you.

My focus is on figuring out just how closely the lead resembles Jim Rockford. I wonder sonetimes if he is trying to be like him? The eyebrows etc...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2022)

Tonight my daughter suggested a 2020 film called Run. 
I can't say too much about it because it would ruin it a la Moon. 

Anyway it was good.


----------



## 1927 (May 17, 2022)

It over 10 years old, but just hit Netflix.


----------



## Aladdin (May 17, 2022)

1927 said:


> It over 10 years old, but just hit Netflix.




It's pretty appalling.
And brutal.

It also not as representative of Irish Travellers as it claims. There are some feuding families but not all are fighting.


----------



## 8ball (May 17, 2022)

Is the Council not meant to provide suitable feuding zones?


----------



## 1927 (May 17, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> It's pretty appalling.
> And brutal.
> 
> It also not as representative of Irish Travellers as it claims. There are some feuding families but not all are fighting.


I dint think it ever claimed to be representative, I think the film maker was quite clear in what the film was about.


----------



## donkyboy (May 19, 2022)

Ozark Season 1 finished. On to Season 2 tomorrow.


----------



## MrCurry (May 19, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Ozark Season 1 finished. On to Season 2 tomorrow.


Must get around to starting this one


----------



## Aladdin (May 19, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Started Lincoln Lawyer.
> Lead Mickey Halle reminds me of Jim Rockford.
> I have only watched the first 15 mins. Love that he takes the lettuce out of his sandwich.
> 
> Could be good.




This just gets better. 
I love that he isnt so swish and he really reminds me a lot of Jim Rockford.  He even looks like him  stands like him..eyebrows like him..

Love it.


----------



## elbows (May 20, 2022)

T & P said:


> *The Pentaverate*. A six-part comedy  miniseries about a benevolent secret society, written and starring (in many different roles) Mike Myers, as well as a number of cameos from some big name actors.
> 
> It’s heavy on stereotypical clichés and double enterdres humour, will constantly remind you of peak Austin Powers Mike Myers, and has been savaged by multiple outlets as crash and puerile garbage.
> 
> In other words, it is highly entertaining and very watchable and I am thoroughly enjoying it  Recommended to all like-minded Urbanites in here. The rest of you will hate it as the stiff joyless bores you are.


I havent seen it but as a synth lover I've been enjoying the soundtrack album by Orbital.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 20, 2022)

I'm sorry but The Pentaverate is shit.

I chuckled a bit for episodes 1 and 2 but when I had not even smiled by the time I was halfway through episode 3, I turned to the OH and said "this is shit isn't it?" . He agreed. And he loves Austin Powers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm sorry but The Pentaverate is shit.
> 
> I chuckled a bit for episodes 1 and 2 but when I had not even smiled by the time I was halfway through episode 3, I turned to the OH and said "this is shit isn't it?" . He agreed. And he loves Austin Powers.


Now I feel bad for managing 1&2  as I didn't laugh of even smile once. 
I thought some of the Canadian stuff was cute. . . but not enough to watch a third ep. Couple of REALLY naff Netflix jokes. I'm sick of people referencing Netflix themselves (knowing it is on Netflix) and skipping the titles.


----------



## T & P (May 20, 2022)

Love, Death and Robots is back! 

ETA: first impression: very strong start. The first episode sees the return of three old friends from S1; lighthearted, funny, yet with a punchy sociopolitical & environmental message. The second story does not feature robots, modern technology  or is even set in the future, but is a fantastically good tale. Feels like it was written by Mark Gatiss. Look forward to the rest of the anthology.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 20, 2022)

Watching 'The Hall'. 
Pete Davison hosting. What a weird man. I have never actually seen him do anything funny. I don't mean his jokes aren't funny, I mean he doesn't seem to do jokes. He didn't appear to write anything for SNL and even in sketches he didn't do the gags. His most popular character was just him standing still and saying 'ok'.  

Doesn't seem to act particularly well either. 
I have seen him in loads and loads of things, and I don't get it. I don't hate him, I just don't understand where he came from.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> This just gets better.
> I love that he isnt so swish and he really reminds me a lot of Jim Rockford.  He even looks like him  stands like him..eyebrows like him..
> 
> Love it.


I ended up getting into this late one night and I've now finished it. It is enjoyable nonsense with an engaging lead, but it employs every plot and character cliche in the book. It's almost admirable in sticking to the formula.

And at some point, the US needs to stop making series with white leads, white romantic interest and white kids, while the coppers, judges, and this case driver, are black. It's really not a good look.


----------



## Aladdin (May 20, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I ended up getting into this late one night and I've now finished it. It is enjoyable nonsense with an engaging lead, but it employs every plot and character cliche in the book. It's almost admirable in sticking to the formula.
> 
> And at some point, the US needs to stop making series with white leads, white romantic interest and white kids, while the coppers, judges, and this case _driver_, are black. It's really not a good look.




I thought he was Mexican? He slips into an accent every now and again.

Sure ... it's typical American marshmallow.

It's easy..

It's not brilliant but it's easy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 20, 2022)

He's a white Mexican.


----------



## Aladdin (May 20, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's a white Mexican.



Yes...but it is unusual isn't it? To have a Mexican lead in a US detective series? 

I do take your point though.

Still enjoyed it..as something that doesn't require much depth of thought.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2022)

Finally finished S2 of Russian Doll (so difficult to find time to sit and watch TV together).

Not as good as S1, but still pretty great and well worth watching IMO.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2022)

I know I am a bit late to the party but I am enjoying Better Call Saul. 
Not the new episodes, I have only just started (though I might be at least a season or two in already). 
I watched a couple of EPs when it first came out, but stopped for some reason. I know I didn't dislike it, maybe I just wasn't in the mood. 
I think I only got a couple of seasons into Breaking Bad. Again, I didn't stop because I didn't like it. Watched the first series on Channel 5 then torrented it until all that stopped. I have probably forgotten most of it now, so it will be interesting to come back to after I have finished Better Call Saul (which is much better by the way. . . not that Breaking Bad is bad) and see the crossover characters from the other way around.


----------



## Supine (May 24, 2022)

I’m really enjoying better call saul. It gets better with each season i think. 

I’ve come to the realisation that I’ll need to rewatch breaking bad straight after


----------



## nagapie (May 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I know I am a bit late to the party but I am enjoying Better Call Saul.
> Not the new episodes, I have only just started (though I might be at least a season or two in already).
> I watched a couple of EPs when it first came out, but stopped for some reason. I know I didn't dislike it, maybe I just wasn't in the mood.
> I think I only got a couple of seasons into Breaking Bad. Again, I didn't stop because I didn't like it. Watched the first series on Channel 5 then torrented it until all that stopped. I have probably forgotten most of it now, so it will be interesting to come back to after I have finished Better Call Saul (which is much better by the way. . . not that Breaking Bad is bad) and see the crossover characters from the other way around.


I am in the minority as I think the early seasons are the best, second half starts to be too much like Breaking Bad and so not as good. First series are more character driven, latter more plot.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 24, 2022)

I gave up on Better Call Saul some time in series 3 or 4. There'd be episodes completely about characters that hadn't appeared before with no apparent connection to the continuity. I know it would have been tied in a few episodes later but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2022)

Looking forward to watching Ali and Ava


----------



## paul mckenna (May 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> Love, Death and Robots is back!
> 
> ETA: first impression: very strong start. The first episode sees the return of three old friends from S1; lighthearted, funny, yet with a punchy sociopolitical & environmental message. The second story does not feature robots, modern technology  or is even set in the future, but is a fantastically good tale. Feels like it was written by Mark Gatiss. Look forward to the rest of the anthology.


The final one with the deaf knight is jaw dropping


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I am in the minority as I think the early seasons are the best, second half starts to be too much like Breaking Bad and so not as good. First series are more character driven, latter more plot.


Well I am most definitely enjoying the beginning and I have not gotten bored yet. Without spoilers is there any place that signifies a turning point? I'm up to the bit with the chicken restaurant .


----------



## nagapie (May 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I am most definitely enjoying the beginning and I have not gotten bored yet. Without spoilers is there any place that signifies a turning point? I'm up to the bit with the chicken restaurant .


I can't really remember but definitely series 5 and this one are not as good to me. Can't remember what series 4 was like.
But most people prefer the latter series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I can't really remember but definitely series 5 and this one are not as good to me. Can't remember what series 4 was like.
> But most people prefer the latter series.


I see. Well all I can say is that I am currently enjoying the early ones. The early episodes are so tightly crafted for style, content and drama. Bravo.


----------



## nagapie (May 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I see. Well all I can say is that I am currently enjoying the early ones. The early episodes are so tightly crafted for style, content and drama. Bravo.


Agreed!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Agreed!


I will be disappointed if it goes more 'action' orientated.


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Looking forward to watching Ali and Ava


And wasn't disappointed. Will be high up in best of the year for me I think.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 25, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I ended up getting into this late one night and I've now finished it. It is enjoyable nonsense with an engaging lead, but it employs every plot and character cliche in the book. It's almost admirable in sticking to the formula.
> 
> And at some point, the US needs to stop making series with white leads, white romantic interest and white kids, while the coppers, judges, and this case driver, are black. It's really not a good look.



Atlanta, Pose and Dear White People - great series that def buck that trend. Shame that they don't get more exposure. Would recommend all three (very different) shows.


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2022)

Finished Ozark. Such a great show. Good to see John Boy Walton. Kept thinking, I've seen this guy before, then it hit me. John Boy!


----------



## krtek a houby (May 30, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Finished Ozark. Such a great show. Good to see John Boy Walton. Kept thinking, I've seen this guy before, then it hit me. John Boy!



Richard Thomas. Saw him on the stage some twenty years ago. He never really seems to age.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2022)

As suspected, Clark - about a famous Swedish bankrobber who was involved in the Stockholm Syndrome seige - is a lot of fun. It looks great, it's funny and it's a ripping yarn.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2022)

Oh I decided to give the dubbed version a go to see how that was and it was just awful as the actors were speaking Engish with ludicrous comedy Swedish accents. It was bizarre. I lasted about 10 minutes.


----------



## donkyboy (May 31, 2022)

I'm feeling Ozark withdrawal syndrome. Need another like it


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I'm feeling Ozark withdrawal syndrome. Need another like it


The Americans (on Disney+ now I think).




Spoiler: I was very excited about it a few years ago:



Finished The Americans last night. Best series I've seen for a few years - great acting, writing, story arc, characters, historical placement; loved it all. Me and Mrs FA binged all 6 seasons over the last few months & it's kept us both hooked for the whole series.

It follows a normal suburban couple and their two normal children. Except the parents are 'illegals' - deep undercover Russian spies. The backstories are brilliantly (often harrowingly) told and every episode's got some kind of excellent undercover spy stuff - tradecraft, assassinations and the like. The historical context is a fantastic background; the action starts in the mid-80s but flashbacks to post-war Russia give a good sense of time. The horrors of mass starvation, the resentment at having saved Europe from the Nazis at a huge cost and the revulsion at the American way of life whilst living within it are all drawn really well. The effect of the work; the murders, the deception begin to tell & have an effect on all the relationships within the family. The other really effective element is the fact that, despite their jobs, the series is about the pressures on married life - how to stay happy, how children affect relationships, how work can take over.

Highly recommended.




eta oh yeh and I forgot - Ruth's in it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 31, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I'm just going to say that Anxious People is one of the better drama series I've seen in a while.
> 
> Dont be thrown by the off beat first episode.
> This gets deeper. So by the last few episodes you are completely surprised at every turn.
> ...


Just watched this today and enjoyed it. 

It was a bit cheesey at the end though.


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 1, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> I'm feeling Ozark withdrawal syndrome. Need another like it


We started on it yesterday, thanks to your enthusiasm for it


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2022)

Netflix now have the early seasons of Lucifer, finally.
If anyone was wanting to see it from the beginning.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 1, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Started Lincoln Lawyer.
> Lead Mickey Halle reminds me of Jim Rockford.
> I have only watched the first 15 mins. Love that he takes the lettuce out of his sandwich.
> 
> Could be good.


It's _very _good. Keeps you watching all the way - and some genuinely surprising twists pop up here and there. Would definitely recommend.

The film with Matthew McConaughey is on YouTube, if you want your Mickey Haller darker.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 2, 2022)

Found Cujo on Netflix.  Wondering how much of it is wise to watch before bedtime, as it used to quite disturb me as a kid.


----------



## T & P (Jun 2, 2022)

Finished all available episodes of S4 of Stranger Things. Bloody brilliant, arguably the best yet.

And whereas all performances are brilliant, one actor’s in particular is superlative in episode 7:  Christian Ganiere, playing ’10’. Fantastic stuff, and if I worked in DC Comics’ casting department I’d suggest him as a shoe-in for the next Joker.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2022)

The Soul (2021) - IMDb
					

The Soul: Directed by Wei-Hao Cheng. With Chang Chen, Janine Chun-Ning Chang, Anke Sun, Christopher Ming-Shun Lee. The founder of a corporation developing a futuristic cancer treatment is brutally murdered, and a prosecutor sidelined by the illness asks to lead the case, assisted by his newly...




					www.imdb.com
				




The Soul available on Netflix

Chinese Film based on Sci fi novel.

Not sci fi as in rockets and action. Cross between crime / Sci fi

Interesting and ultimately touching film about the lengths people will go to for their loved ones. Whether moral in a sense of abiding by social codes or not. Says that love has its own moral code. Which is sometimes at a difference to those of society.

Very complex plot ( not a criticism). I think this probably worked very well as a novel. Not so easy to make it a film. It's a cerebral pyscholigical type of Sci fi. Rather than lots of action.

Id say the film has some great moments. Helped by the excellent cast.

I also found it interesting as its trying to cross popular genre ( crime / Sci fi) with more of an art film.

I'd class it as a glorious failure in that regard. Which ironically makes it a riveting film to watch. It almost collapses into well worn clichés of these genres. Then pulls itself back from them. To make in hindsight a very moving film.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 4, 2022)

You are not my mother.

Irish psychological drama. I really enjoyed this. It's flawed but good nonetheless


----------



## girasol (Jun 5, 2022)

Awakenings, Robin William and Robert de Niro. Seen it a couple of times over the years and it stands the test of time (released in 1990). Timeless and based on true story about experimental drug treatment. 









						Awakenings (1990) - IMDb
					

Awakenings: Directed by Penny Marshall. With Robert De Niro, Robin Williams, Julie Kavner, Ruth Nelson. The victims of an encephalitis epidemic many years ago have been catatonic ever since, but now a new drug offers the prospect of reviving them.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Hollis (Jun 5, 2022)

Topically watched 'The Queen' - about the aftermath of death of Diana.  Very good.  If nothing else worth watching for Martin Sheen's Tony Blair... superb!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 5, 2022)

Hollis said:


> If nothing else worth watching for Martin Sheen's Tony Blair... superb!


"I cannot think of any circumstances in which a government can go to war without the support of parliament."


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 6, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Topically watched 'The Queen' - about the aftermath of death of Diana.  Very good.  If nothing else worth watching for Martin Sheen's Tony Blair... superb!



Would def pay to see that performance


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2022)

girasol said:


> Awakenings, Robin William and Robert de Niro. Seen it a couple of times over the years and it stands the test of time (released in 1990). Timeless and based on true story about experimental drug treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to remember finding it late one night many many years ago without any fanfare or knowledge of what it was about and being blown away about how powerful it was (maybe because its  a true story). 
Good shout. 
I'll put it on the list. I might even make my family watch it (It can count towards education for my daughter).


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

Defiance. 
Jewish civilians prefer to hide out in the woods of Belarus rather than be murdered by the Germans. It's based on a true story. 

A worthy tale but too long. If the war had ended earlier, this film could have been packed nicely into 90 minutes.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Defiance.
> Jewish civilians prefer to hide out in the woods of Belarus rather than be murdered by the Germans. It's based on a true story.
> 
> A worthy tale but too long. If the war had ended earlier, this film could have been packed nicely into 90 minutes.



The Peter Duffy book is a good read if you're into that stuff.


----------



## izz (Jun 8, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Hard Cell.  Catherine Tate multi-role prison comedy. Six episodes, all under 25 mins.
> 
> I watched it because ex-urb Madzone is in it, and I quite enjoyed it in places.  It’s getting savaged across the board but it’s not as bad as a lot of comparable stuff, including everything Chris Lilley has done following Summer Heights High (which is what this most closely resembles).
> 
> It’s not great - she plays too many characters for them all to be an asset to the plot - but there are some surprisingly sweet moments (mostly when the supporting cast get a word in edgeways), and it gets better as it goes on. I like the positive reflection of women’s friendships too - It just needed to be more plot-driven.


Sorry for the late reply spanglechick, which character does former-urb Madzone play ? I'd like to see what she's up to nowadays as I retain quite a fondness for her


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

Knuckle

Documentary about feuding traveller clans setting up bare knuckle fights.

Fucking brutal at times and the fights just prolong the feuds rather than settling them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Knuckle
> 
> Documentary about feuding traveller clans setting up bare knuckle fights.
> 
> Fucking brutal at times and the fights just prolong the feuds rather than settling them


What drew me in was how, despite the terrible (TERRIBLE!) camera work, the director's interest in his subjects, and his sheer, dogged, persistent, chewing-gum-on-a-shoe omnipresence, really paid off over many years, in terms of peeling back layers of secrecy. But never to the point of a big reveal, just incrementally drawing the viewer in closer to the lives of those whom the director filmed, with periodic reminders that no, we aren't being told everything.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What drew me in was how, despite the terrible (TERRIBLE!) camera work, the director's interest in his subjects, and his sheer, dogged, persistent, chewing-gum-on-a-shoe omnipresence, really paid off over many years, in terms of peeling back layers of secrecy. But never to the point of a big reveal, just incrementally drawing the viewer in closer to the lives of those whom the director filmed, with periodic reminders that no, we aren't being told everything.



But there isn't a big secret. The feud is the feud and that's why they feud. What happened in London and at the wedding isn't really enough. 1

All the supporters after the fights saying somewhat derogatory things about the other clan is what keeps it going


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> But there isn't a big secret. The feud is the feud and that's why they feud. What happened in London and at the wedding isn't really enough. 1
> 
> All the supporters after the fights saying somewhat derogatory things about the other clan is what keeps it going


I wasn't thinking about _secrets_, but _secretiveness_, how first James, and in time, others, open up to Ian, often in really banal ways. 

By the end of the film James is very open with Ian about how pointless it all is and has been, whereas to the start of filming he presents it in more righteous terms. And the way some of the women are much more prepared to talk to Ian in the aftermath of the marathon fight at the farm, having previously run away from him.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I wasn't thinking about _secrets_, but _secretiveness_, how first James, and in time, others, open up to Ian, often in really banal ways.
> 
> By the end of the film James is very open with Ian about how pointless it all is and has been, whereas to the start of filming he presents it in more righteous terms. And the way some of the women are much more prepared to talk to Ian in the aftermath of the marathon fight at the farm, having previously run away from him.



Those who are having the fights don't have the perspective


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 8, 2022)

izz said:


> Sorry for the late reply spanglechick, which character does former-urb Madzone play ? I'd like to see what she's up to nowadays as I retain quite a fondness for her


They’ve all got silly names so I don’t remember.  She’s got a really strong Cornish accent.


----------



## T & P (Jun 10, 2022)

Umbrella Academy S3 starts on 22 June


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 13, 2022)

Worst roommate ever is worth a look. Some hair raising stories and the two parter which concludes the series has definite shades of Puppet Master, not in the sense of control of another’s life, but just the sheer maliciousness of the guy.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2022)

Gladbeck - The Hostage Crisis. One of the most disturbing documentaries I've seen in a long time. West Germany 1988. Two bank robbers take hostages and drive off in their getaway car. The police, in their infinite wisdom, decide to let them get away. Then they get to Bremen and hijack a bus and things start to get seriously fucked up. The whole thing is just mind-boggling. First thing I've watched in ages that has actually given me nightmares.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2022)

goldenecitrone said:


> Gladbeck - The Hostage Crisis. One of the most disturbing documentaries I've seen in a long time. West Germany 1988. Two bank robbers take hostages and drive off in their getaway car. The police, in their infinite wisdom, decide to let them get away. Then they get to Bremen and hijack a bus and things start to get *seriously fucked up*. The whole thing is just mind-boggling. First thing I've watched in ages that has actually given me nightmares.


And then some!

That it's entirely stitched together from footage shot at the time, in sequence - no voiceover, no inserts, just contemporary footage - seems to make it even more intense and ratchets up the tension.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 15, 2022)

The Adam Project

Ryan Reynolds time travel vehicle. Ok.


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2022)

goldenecitrone said:


> Gladbeck - The Hostage Crisis. One of the most disturbing documentaries I've seen in a long time. West Germany 1988. Two bank robbers take hostages and drive off in their getaway car. The police, in their infinite wisdom, decide to let them get away. Then they get to Bremen and hijack a bus and things start to get seriously fucked up. The whole thing is just mind-boggling. First thing I've watched in ages that has actually given me nightmares.



Thanks for the recommendation. Bonkers!!!


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2022)

It seems to have mixed reviews so far, but I have rather enjoyed the first 1.5 episodes of Melissa McCarthy’s new apocalyptic light comedy series *God’s Favourite Idiot* I have watched as I type.

The theme and feel is somewhat similar to The Good Place. Not nearly as good, but certainly perfectly watchable thus far. McCarthy makes all the difference and I suspect if she weren’t in it this would be far worse. But she’s great as always, even within the constraints of a part in a goofy supernatural/ sci-fi comedy, so an early series recommendation from me in the light entertainment department.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 16, 2022)

goldenecitrone said:


> Gladbeck - The Hostage Crisis. One of the most disturbing documentaries I've seen in a long time. West Germany 1988. Two bank robbers take hostages and drive off in their getaway car. The police, in their infinite wisdom, decide to let them get away. Then they get to Bremen and hijack a bus and things start to get seriously fucked up. The whole thing is just mind-boggling. First thing I've watched in ages that has actually given me nightmares.


Well that was fucked up. 



Spoiler



The police made a absolute total arse of it from the get go; unbelievable. I know what you mean about nightmares - the scenes of Silke Bischoff in the back of the BMW; the look in her eyes as the gun is at her throat; her ultimate end not long later.


----------



## Chz (Jun 16, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> The Adam Project
> 
> Ryan Reynolds time travel vehicle. Ok.


The 11 year-old liked it, and I think that's the target market.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 16, 2022)

Spoiler



I kind of do but don't want to know what happened in the bus. The shooting of the 15 y.o boy; the atmosphere; what drugs did the gunmen have etc etc. Where did the female accomplice come from and who was she?



There's a series about Gladbeck from 2018 that gets good reviews. Might have a look if I can find it.









						54 Hours (TV Mini Series 2018) - IMDb
					

54 Hours: With Sascha Alexander Gersak, Marie Rosa Tietjen, Alexander Scheer, Martin Wuttke. Based on the true story that shocked a nation in the summer of 1988 and revealed the scandalizing amount of errors committed by the media and the police in a half-baked attempt to rescue hostages.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 16, 2022)

Borgen 4: The Borgening 

Well, actually its Borgen: Power and Glory, or something similar. Gone is the brittle optimism of the original, Obama-era Borgen. In its place we have a dark downward spiral into the dark of the oil industry, Danish colonialism in Greenland, dodgy deals by dodgier people, and the looming threat of superpower clashes and climate change catastrophes.

Fun for all the family, in other words.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Jun 17, 2022)

goldenecitrone said:


> Gladbeck - The Hostage Crisis. One of the most disturbing documentaries I've seen in a long time. West Germany 1988. Two bank robbers take hostages and drive off in their getaway car. The police, in their infinite wisdom, decide to let them get away. Then they get to Bremen and hijack a bus and things start to get seriously fucked up. The whole thing is just mind-boggling. First thing I've watched in ages that has actually given me nightmares.


Wow…. That was a WTF viewing experience for sure. 

I can’t believe how cheerful / excited that press photographer looked as he trotted too and fro between his colleagues and the gunman / bus, clearly delighted to be in the role of unofficial negotiator. It’s like the press pack who swarmed all around the gunman, chatting with him like giggling schoolkids lacked any perspective of what was really happening. They were lucky not to get shot or taken in as extra hostages. 


It was good that the story was good with original footage as if it had been a dramatisation I would have considered it too far fetched and unrealistic. And yet, yes it really did happen that way.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 17, 2022)

Hustle 

Adam sandler produced boy made good in basketball. Or will he ? It’s a hoop take on rocky, even down to the location. It’s ok. Stellar cast of big basketball names playing themselves.. I’m kinda warming to sandler as a straight actor


----------



## magneze (Jun 17, 2022)

Good Time
Superb heist film by the same directors as that Uncut Gems one. Well worth watching.

Malcolm X
Incredible, epic film. Can't believe I hadn't seen it yet. Probably put off by it's running time, but worth every minute.

Theory of Everything
Interesting but not really as interesting as his theories.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 18, 2022)

Spiderhead 

Shithead. Avoid.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2022)

Home 2 Home

Enjoyable documentary about a German lad cycling around the world. Made me want to go on holiday.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm about 4 episodes into the OA and I am quite enjoying it. It started off shite but it's becoming something different. Not constructed in a regular format. 
I am aware that it was never finished, but at the moment it is still interesting enough to follow for the time being.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm about 4 episodes into the OA and I am quite enjoying it. It started off shite but it's becoming something different. Not constructed in a regular format.
> I am aware that it was never finished, but at the moment it is still interesting enough to follow for the time being.



It really is quite different.

Season 2 really applies the premise set up in season 1 and although the show never quite finished, the ending is quite a jaw dropper & you can only imagine where it went next - imho.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> It really is quite different.


Got to try and avoid spoilers there. 
There are certain elements that I find boring, but for now those have been sidelined and I assume will become relevant later on. I do trust the show to do the right thing to some extent now, because it is apparent that there has been some thought put into it's overall construction. 
I am disappointed to hear that a plan to complete the story was laid out to cover five seasons, but they only got as far as two. Hopefully the ride it still worth it.


----------



## Chz (Jun 20, 2022)

Very late to the game, picking up Sens8. Quite liking it, but it's really quite obvious why it got canned. Did someone just come up with a list of places they'd like to visit and then decide they had to shoot on location for every one of them? I reckon they could've sent a small crew for externals and done the rest in a studio with green screens and saved 70% of the budget. And yes, I know, it's not as if The Bourne Identity would have had to the same feel if it was shot in Flint, Michigan for its entirety.


----------



## mod (Jun 20, 2022)

Is Ozarks worth sticking with post season 2? Blimey its got repetitive and silly.


----------



## Supine (Jun 20, 2022)

mod said:


> Is Ozarks worth sticking with post season 2? Blimey its got repetitive and silly.



I think it gets better tbh


----------



## mod (Jun 20, 2022)

Supine said:


> I think it gets better tbh



Oh ok. I'll stick with it. 

ta


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 20, 2022)

Chz said:


> Very late to the game, picking up Sens8. Quite liking it, but it's really quite obvious why it got canned. Did someone just come up with a list of places they'd like to visit and then decide they had to shoot on location for every one of them? I reckon they could've sent a small crew for externals and done the rest in a studio with green screens and saved 70% of the budget. And yes, I know, it's not as if The Bourne Identity would have had to the same feel if it was shot in Flint, Michigan for its entirety.


I think it was quite good, but somewhere along the way it got a little lost, not out of control, and not something they couldn't come back from. I have never gone back for a rewatch because I know it ends without going anywhere, making the whole thing rather unrewarding.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think it was quite good, but somewhere along the way it got a little lost, not out of control, and not something they couldn't come back from. I have never gone back for a rewatch because I know it ends without going anywhere, making the whole thing rather unrewarding.



There was the finale, which came out a year or so after season 2, which kind of tied up the loose ends, iirc. But feel that season 1 was superior.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> There was the finale, which came out a year or so after season 2, which kind of tied up the loose ends, iirc. But feel that season 1 was superior.


Oh was there? Is that in netflix too? Maybe I should watch it again. Season one was good. 
Cloud Atlas would have made a better TV show than a film too. . .  but I would have liked it to be more radical and follow the format of the book rather than jumping around from plot to plot. The sci fi bit in the middle of the book is far far better than than it is in the film.


----------



## Supine (Jun 21, 2022)

The special sens8 movie created after fan outrage is now episode 12 of series two on netflix. It doesn’t show as a special anymore.


----------



## chandlerp (Jun 21, 2022)

I gave up at the end of Season 2 of Ozark as I had just become bored with it.  Went back to it after it had all finished and so glad I did, it was excellent in the long run.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 21, 2022)

Supine said:


> The special sens8 movie created after fan outrage is now episode 12 of series two on netflix. It doesn’t show as a special anymore.


OK that is really good news. I had no idea that it existed. Thank you guys.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 21, 2022)

mod said:


> Is Ozarks worth sticking with post season 2? Blimey its got repetitive and silly.




It veers between good and crap quite often.  Other than for reasons of completeness, I'm not sure it's worth sticking out to the end


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> I gave up at the end of Season 2 of Ozark as I had just become bored with it.  Went back to it after it had all finished and so glad I did, it was excellent in the long run.


It's got a bit of meandering going on around season 2 but it really recovers and becomes essential. Such a great cast and compelling show.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> It's got a bit of meandering going on around season 2 but it really recovers and becomes essential. Such a great cast and compelling show.



 I felt that in the last series, even if it didn't fully jump the shark, Marty was accelerating the boat towards the ramp, with Wendy holding on to the tow line.  Of course Ruth  had refused to go to no shitty aquarium


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 22, 2022)

Watched  _I'm No Longer Here _again.

Such a good film, with great music


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2022)

Watched the first episode of 'gods favourite idiot' with Melissa McCarthy. I don't think I will be going back. 
If there is an interesting concept / indie film idea in this, it was heavily sidelined to make way for a third rate comedy vehicle for McCarthy following the now fairly common (and dull) _ 'chubby, over confident, female,  office worker, takes/talks about taking loads of drugs/booze and views it as a normal  lifesyle choice while everyone is agog',_ trope.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched the first episode of 'gods favourite idiot' with Melissa McCarthy. I don't think I will be going back.
> If there is an interesting concept / indie film idea in this, it was heavily sidelined to make way for a third rate comedy vehicle for McCarthy following the now fairly common (and dull) _ 'chubby, over confident, female,  office worker, takes/talks about taking loads of drugs/booze and views it as a normal  lifesyle choice while everyone is agog',_ trope.




Christ..what has her height / weight got to do with it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Christ..what has her height / weight got to do with it?


Because, as mentioned,  that appears to be part of the repetitive lazy comedy trope. I am complaining about it. 
Melissa McCarthy has proved she is worth far more from her performances in films like the starling. However she is often the over the top, hard drinking,  bonkers, comedy sidekick with a lack of self awareness. Also see Rebel Wilson, amy shumer  etc.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Because, as mentioned,  that appears to be part of the repetitive lazy comedy trope. I am complaining about it.
> Melissa McCarthy has proved she is worth far more from her performances in films like the starling. However she is often the over the top, hard drinking,  bonkers, comedy sidekick with a lack of self awareness. Also see Rebel Wilson, amy shumer  etc.


It’s been a thing since Girls and is far from being restricted to larger women


----------



## spitfire (Jun 22, 2022)

Umbrella Academy is back, 10 eps!


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 22, 2022)

“Misha and the Wolves” - A 90 min doc about a woman with a remarkable story - as a Jewish child she fled Nazis and ended up living amongst a pack of wolves in the wild.

Well worth a watch as there’s certainly a lot more to the story, as becomes clear in the second half of the film. I won’t say too much to avoid spoilage, spoilerage, spillages, giving the game away….


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2022)

belboid said:


> It’s been a thing since Girls and is far from being restricted to larger women


I don't know what Girls is. 
It may not just restricted to 'large women' (though I am personally struggling to think of an example), but pretty much whenever I see a large woman in a US comedy lately, this appears to be their main character trait. 
I don't know if MM writes her own stuff, but she is nearly always like this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Umbrella Academy is back, 10 eps!


Interesting.
I wonder how this is going to affect my family's current insistence on only watching Stranger Things. 


MrCurry said:


> “Misha and the Wolves” - A 90 min doc about a woman with a remarkable story - as a Jewish child she fled Nazis and ended up living amongst a pack of wolves in the wild.
> 
> Well worth a watch as there’s certainly a lot more to the story, as becomes clear in the second half of the film. I won’t say too much to avoid spoilage, spoilerage, spillages, giving the game away….


This also sounds good.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know what Girls is.
> It may not just restricted to 'large women' (though I am personally struggling to think of an example), but pretty much whenever I see a large woman in a US comedy lately, this appears to be their main character trait.
> I don't know if MM writes her own stuff, but she is nearly always like this.


Girls, absurdly popular US show with Lena Dunham.  For a skinny version of the same thing there was Fleabag.


----------



## Chz (Jun 22, 2022)

belboid said:


> Girls, absurdly popular US show with Lena Dunham.  For a skinny version of the same thing there was Fleabag.


Didn't find Fleabag half as annoying as Girls. It crossed the line from "there are no likable characters", which I can deal with, to "I'd have them all put to death if I was King", which I can't.


----------



## belboid (Jun 22, 2022)

Chz said:


> Didn't find Fleabag half as annoying as Girls. It crossed the line from "there are no likable characters", which I can deal with, to "I'd have them all put to death if I was King", which I can't.


Fleabag was shorter, which helped.  And it got better in series 2 whereas Girls just got more and more annoying.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 22, 2022)

The Martha Mitchell Effect

Martha Mitchell was the joker in the pack among the Ladies who Lunch of early '70s Washington DC. Married to top Nixon henchman John Mitchell, she was famous for her wild use of the telephone, including gabbing to RMN himself on the blower.

Then Watergate hit - and to keep her quiet Nixon and John Mitchell had her detained illegally, drugged illegally, and leaked against in the press.

I liked all the archive footage, and it is almost all (entirely all?) archive footage. It could easily have been forty to sixty minutes longer - the wider context is only sketched in the broadest terms.  Not bad, though, in spite of that. A glimpse into a world that has more or less vanished. Nixon was mass murdering scum, but compared to what came after him. . .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> “Misha and the Wolves” - A 90 min doc about a woman with a remarkable story - as a Jewish child she fled Nazis and ended up living amongst a pack of wolves in the wild.
> 
> Well worth a watch as there’s certainly a lot more to the story, as becomes clear in the second half of the film. I won’t say too much to avoid spoilage, spoilerage, spillages, giving the game away….


Are you in a different region or something? 
Can't find this on my UK Netflix


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you in a different region or something?
> Can't find this on my UK Netflix


Oh, apologies. Yes, I’m in Sweden so I naively thought it would be on everyone’s Netflix.  Well hopefully it will pop up at some point.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 22, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Oh, apologies. Yes, I’m in Sweden so I naively thought it would be on everyone’s Netflix.  Well hopefully it will pop up at some point.


Bah. . . . 
I'll keep an eye out for it. I think I saw it on a terrestrial channel a while back, or maybe recommended on a you tube channel.


----------



## Iona56 (Jun 24, 2022)

I just watched "spiderhead" on Netflix. It was a bit predictable but watchable all the same. 


(Plus it had Chris Hemsworth, eye candy extreme)


----------



## Iona56 (Jun 24, 2022)

I'm at a loose end this weekend so looking for something I can binge in a two day timeline or a couple of good films if anyone has recommendations. I prefer "based on real life" true crime, historical dreams or fantasy stuff not Marvel..
I don't like subtitles or dubbed stuff but other than that I'm open to suggestions


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2022)

Iona56 said:


> I'm at a loose end this weekend so looking for something I can binge in a two day timeline or a couple of good films if anyone has recommendations. I prefer "based on real life" true crime, historical dreams or fantasy stuff not Marvel..
> I don't like subtitles or dubbed stuff but other than that I'm open to suggestions



Was going to suggest Dark, until the whole subtitles sadness.

There's an 8 ep series - Unbelievable - with Toni Collette that's based on true crimes, it's gripping but subject matter is heavy going.


----------



## Iona56 (Jun 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Was going to suggest Dark, until the whole subtitles sadness.
> 
> There's an 8 ep series - Unbelievable - with Toni Collette that's based on true crimes, it's gripping but subject matter is heavy going.


Thank you krtek, I'll take a look. I don't know why I don't get on with subtitles but I think it's something to do with not being able to enjoy the visual picture because I have to spend time reading the titles. I know I'm missing out on a lot. I want something to take up my solo weekend without taking to bin things after 5 minutes  ..I'll report back


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2022)

Iona56 said:


> Thank you krtek, I'll take a look. I don't know why I don't get on with subtitles but I think it's something to do with not being able to enjoy the visual picture because I have to spend time reading the titles. I know I'm missing out on a lot. I want something to take up my solo weekend without taking to bin things after 5 minutes  ..I'll report back



There's a sci-fi series that keep banging on about, The OA. No subtitles, and feels otherworldly as it progresses. Hard to describe without selling it short.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> There's a sci-fi series that keep banging on about, The OA. No subtitles, and feels otherworldly as it progresses. Hard to describe without selling it short.


I 'think' I finished that last night. I had better check that I watched the last episode. 
Second series was not as good as the first. Dragged in places, and apart from two or three moments I did not feel engaged in the same way.
Plot elements were written as they became convenient and  much of it felt too disconnected. 
. . . but overall I enjoyed it and enjoyed the mystery. 

If 'that bit' was the end, I loved it. . . but would obviously like to know more.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I 'think' I finished that last night. I had better check that I watched the last episode.
> Second series was not as good as the first. Dragged in places, and apart from two or three moments I did not feel engaged in the same way.
> Plot elements were written as they became convenient and  much of it felt too disconnected.
> . . . but overall I enjoyed it and enjoyed the mystery.
> ...



Coming from your good self's impeccably high standards, that's high praise indeed.

Would disagree somewhat about 2nd season, mind. It was different, and initially jarring - but dealing with the sci-fi trope of what had happened, think it was meant to feel very removed from the first but still tie in. Loved both seasons, and probably a fave & up there with Fringe and that kind of thing.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2022)

Tried Yukon Experiment - only lasted twenty minutes. Maybe it gets better but it's too "my Dad and me had a great bonding experience", and not enough "bloody hell, the Canadian bush really is a sublime example of natural beauty".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 24, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Coming from your good self's impeccably high standards, that's high praise indeed.
> 
> Would disagree somewhat about 2nd season, mind. It was different, and initially jarring - but dealing with the sci-fi trope of what had happened, think it was meant to feel very removed from the first but still tie in. Loved both seasons, and probably a fave & up there with Fringe and that kind of thing.


I think it started to feel a little too 'fantasy' and less 'mysterious unknown science'. I like it when the entire nature of life the universe and everything is questioned, but it started skating too close to fantasy magic. Alan Moore tends to walk these line and cross these genres perfectly in dimension/style and genre crossing stories like Top 10/Smax and Promethea/Tom Strong etc. I'm not sure the OA worked 100% for me.

I also HATED her calling herself OA, and all that Original Angel bullshit, I found that incredibly irritating.

I can imagine it was some proper 'water cooler' material  the first time around.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 24, 2022)

Iona56 said:


> I just watched "spiderhead" on Netflix. It was a bit predictable but watchable all the same.
> 
> 
> (Plus it had Chris Hemsworth, eye candy extreme)



I'm guessing the glasses he wore, were to show he was a scientist


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 24, 2022)

Iona56 said:


> I'm at a loose end this weekend so looking for something I can binge in a two day timeline or a couple of good films if anyone has recommendations. I prefer "based on real life" true crime, historical dreams or fantasy stuff not Marvel..
> I don't like subtitles or dubbed stuff but other than that I'm open to suggestions



Safe House is undemanding. Christoper Ecclestone and Paterson Joseph.

There's a drama about fundamentalist Mormons - Keep sweet Pray and Obey if you want to be infuriated

Films - Calibre, I don't feel at home in this world anymore, Uncut gems, Savage


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2022)

We watched In the Loop the other night, which I hadn't seen in years, and I don't think Mrs. I. had ever seen. But it's worth watching if it's movies you want.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 24, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Spiderhead
> 
> Shithead. Avoid.


Fucking hell.
Started out looking like it could be interesting but ended up a massive bag of shite 😡


----------



## T & P (Jun 25, 2022)

Iona56 said:


> I just watched "spiderhead" on Netflix. It was a bit predictable but watchable all the same.
> 
> 
> (Plus it had Chris Hemsworth, eye candy extreme)


I nearly gave up on it about the halfway mark simply because I thought it wasn’t good or entertaining enough, but fwiw I really the rest of it. The plot is predictable but still it turned out to be a rather watchable mindless yet gripping offbeat thriller.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> I nearly gave up on it about the halfway mark simply because I thought it wasn’t good or entertaining enough, but fwiw I really the rest of it. The plot is predictable but still it turned out to be a rather watchable mindless yet gripping offbeat thriller.



Am intrigued 'cos trailer has Thomas Dolby track


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2022)

I think I'm about 20 minutes in and im a but bored.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> “Misha and the Wolves” - A 90 min doc about a woman with a remarkable story - as a Jewish child she fled Nazis and ended up living amongst a pack of wolves in the wild.
> 
> Well worth a watch as there’s certainly a lot more to the story, as becomes clear in the second half of the film. I won’t say too much to avoid spoilage, spoilerage, spillages, giving the game away….



Just watched this. It's a Storyville production and been on Iplayer for some time but I've passed it over so thanks for highlighting it. Despite doing some of the irritating things such documentaries do currently in editing, camera shots, use of animation etc it's a good story well told.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I'm about 20 minutes in and im a but bored.



Now am really intrigued


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 25, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Am intrigued 'cos trailer has Thomas Dolby track



Used heavy handedly to emphasise it's all about the science


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 25, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Used heavy handedly to emphasise it's all about the science


Yeah, admittedly, it's not his greatest output


----------



## MrCurry (Jun 25, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just watched this. It's a Storyville production and been on Iplayer for some time but I've passed it over so thanks for highlighting it. Despite doing some of the irritating things such documentaries do currently in editing, camera shots, use of animation etc it's a good story well told.


Thanks for the feedback - maybe ATOMIC SUPLEX can find it via iplayer if still interested


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Thanks for the feedback - maybe ATOMIC SUPLEX can find it via iplayer if still interested


Thanks for the heads up. That's annoying. I was looking through iplayer last night and started watching Desperately Seeking Susan (blow me that's dated), what a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Iona56 (Jun 25, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> There's a sci-fi series that keep banging on about, The OA. No subtitles, and feels otherworldly as it progresses. Hard to describe without selling it short.





T & P said:


> I nearly gave up on it about the halfway mark simply because I thought it wasn’t good or entertaining enough, but fwiw I really the rest of it. The plot is predictable but still it turned out to be a rather watchable mindless yet gripping offbeat thriller.





krtek a houby said:


> Am intrigued 'cos trailer has Thomas Dolby track


Watched the OA, liked it well enough, the sound track on spiderhead was one of the things I really liked! And T&p yep agree


----------



## Iona56 (Jun 25, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Was going to suggest Dark, until the whole subtitles sadness.
> 
> There's an 8 ep series - Unbelievable - with Toni Collette that's based on true crimes, it's gripping but subject matter is heavy going.


Just about to begin watching!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2022)

Iona56 said:


> Watched the  the sound track on spiderhead was one of the things I really liked! And T&p yep agree


I began to roll my eyes about four tracks in. It just felt like an exec said something like "I like how they get those 70s/80s tracks into the guardians of the galaxy, less keep slapping a few of them in here. . . it's so . . now". Just felt a bit forced.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 26, 2022)

Please everyone. I watched Spiderhead so you don't have to. 

Watch something else.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 26, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Please everyone. I watched Spiderhead so you don't have to.
> 
> Watch something else.


Having watched _Interceptor_, I'm calling it: Chris Hemsworth is the new John Cusack


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 26, 2022)

Au voleur
Frenchie filum with G Depardieu's on ( did just after release). Odd little low budget number, slow with a mad soundtrack. filmed up there in that Alsace region but evocative of the US deep south in ways. well watchable but maybe not fun or uplifting


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 26, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Please everyone. I watched Spiderhead so you don't have to.
> 
> Watch something else.


 interesting idea but I got to 75% and meh'd it. I assume it a netflix film ? not much in the ways of sets or atmosphere- typical budget netflix out out that doesnt have teh script or plot  to divert you from the one room scene  constraints of  production line filler


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 26, 2022)

A warning for others,

Stay Close

what a bunch of twaddle, the actors keep it together, but the story is coincidence heaped upon happenstance dipped in improbability and topped with unlikely. I was forced to sit through it, dont make the same mistake.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 26, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> A warning for others,
> 
> Stay Close
> 
> what a bunch of twaddle, the actors keep it together, but the story is coincidence heaped upon happenstance dipped in improbability and topped with unlikely. I was forced to sit through it, dont make the same mistake.


I've given up on anything Harlen Coben for exactly those reasons. They are just stupid.


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2022)

Fans of Mr Bean and those looking for PG light entertainment comedy might like Man vs Bee, a new Rowan Atkinson series. Well, most of the episodes are about 20 minutes long, so it really is a film split into nine servings.

Anyone else need not bother.


----------



## bimble (Jun 27, 2022)

Sorry if already mentioned but, there's an excellent 4 part documentary about the fundamentalist church of the latterday saints (warren jeffs) on there now.
 It's called 'Keep Sweet pray and obey'.
i love this sort of thing, am fascinated by cults, its in the same genre as wild wild country but less baggy, really well done, led by interviews with the whilsleblower/ survivors and it also has a srsly sexy old journalist in but maybe that bits just me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 27, 2022)

Took me four shifts but I managed to finish Spider Head while making dinner etc. 

Well shit.


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 27, 2022)

In need of a good sci fi fix to filll the gap up to the Stranger Things finale.

Any ideas?


----------



## T & P (Jun 27, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> In need of a good sci fi fix to filll the gap up to the Stranger Things finale.
> 
> Any ideas?


It might not longer be on Netflix and can’t be arsed to check so apologies if no longer there, but Snowpiercer (the film) is pretty good. Or the series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 27, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> In need of a good sci fi fix to filll the gap up to the Stranger Things finale.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you watch the Umbrella Academy?


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 27, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fans of Mr Bean and those looking for PG light entertainment comedy might like Man vs Bee, a new Rowan Atkinson series. Well, most of the episodes are about 20 minutes long, so it really is a film split into nine servings.
> 
> Anyone else need not bother.




Ah
.


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you watch the Umbrella Academy?




Watching it now 🙂🙂


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 27, 2022)

Forgot about season 3 of Umbrella Academy. Just watched the trailer. Not really feeling it all, tbh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Forgot about season 3 of Umbrella Academy. Just watched the trailer. Not really feeling it all, tbh.


Story wise I don't understand why the Sparrows were not he slightest bit interested in hearing the Umbrellas story. I'm sure that conflict could have have been written better. There seems to be a lot of pointless fights.
The best bit so far is unexpectedly the difference in the father. 
I am not 100% behind it, but I am also intrigued that have gone down the 'only one timeline' route. There are not alternative realities, so paradoxes can exist. 

Addressing the Ellen/Elloit Page problem was relatively painless, though a bit jarring. I wonder if they couldn't have done a smoother transition across the entire series. I think it could have been an excellent sub plot.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Story wise I don't understand why the Sparrows were not he slightest bit interested in hearing the Umbrellas story. I'm sure that conflict could have have been written better. There seems to be a lot of pointless fights.
> The best bit so far is unexpectedly the difference in the father.
> I am not 100% behind it, but I am also intrigued that have gone down the 'only one timeline' route. There are not alternative realities, so paradoxes can exist.
> 
> Addressing the Ellen/Elloit Page problem was relatively painless, though a bit jarring. I wonder if they couldn't have done a smoother transition across the entire series. I think it could have been an excellent sub plot.


Spoilers, mate. Spoilers.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 3, 2022)

Uncut Gems









						Uncut Gems (2019) - IMDb
					

Uncut Gems: Directed by Benny Safdie, Josh Safdie. With Mesfin Lamengo, Sun Zhi Hua-Hilton, Liang Wei-Hui-Duncan, Sunny Wu Jin Zahao. With his debts mounting and angry collectors closing in, a fast-talking New York City jeweler risks everything in hope of staying afloat and alive.




					www.imdb.com
				




See its been liked her before. Watched it last night and its outstanding film. Long but doesn't feel like it.

Jewish American jeweller dealer gets ( he thinks) precious uncut black opal from the "Black" Jews in Africa.

Ensuing story is how everything that he thought would make his fortune goes wrong.

Adam Sandler the US comedian is well cast and directed.

Its funny, edge of the seat film.

On viewing I saw this as film about particular kind of masculinity. The person who recommended it has shares some traits with the protagonist and liked it.

The directors Safdie brothers have certain admiration for the main character. Whenever life kicks him down he gets up and starts again. For them part of Jewish history is that a lot of ways to make a living were barred. So Gems and gold was an option. As section of society treated with suspicion they had to learn to be over achievers. In this sense , as seen in the film. Jewish Americans have some things in comoon with Black Americans.

 Howard Ratner ( the Adam Sandler character) pays Black friend of his to bring Black celebs and sports people to his shop.

Must say , due to the person who recommended this, I saw this as film about toxic masculinity. Howards life is a mess. He thinks around every next corner he will make his fortune and justify himself. Its his wife and girlfriend who pick up the pieces.

His wife has to have a go at him about giving time for his children. He almost misses his daughters school play. His older son idolise him. Then learns from neighbour that he has "Hot" women living in his other flat. Howard comes across as pathetic when seen in his domestic situation. He says to his daughter at one point you think I'm an idiot.she doesn't reply. He has no answer to his perplexed older son about the "hot" woman.

My view from seeing it ( then looking at reviews after) is that this Jewish American experience isn't just about Jews. Howard is kind of man one can see across Western socities.

I can see where some of the articles I've read after film are coming from. But am wary of stereotyping this kind of self centred masculinity to a certain part of New York Jewish life. And Jews in general ( they are all about money)

The fact that this film did well shows that it touches on issues outside the particular social area it was made.

Two of the interesting articles from Jewish perspective on the film I've read:









						Los Angeles Review of Books
					

Oleg Ivanov traces the filmic image of the masculine Jew from Elliott Gould to Adam Sandler....




					lareviewofbooks.org
				









						Anxiety, Jews, and Anxious Jews: An Essay on Uncut Gems – ENTROPY
					






					entropymag.org


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Uncut Gems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a great film, bit Scorsese in parts. Those who refuse to watch because of Sandler are doing themselves a disservice.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 4, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Uncut Gems
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my most intense and favourite cinema experiences of recent times. Few films live up to the hype it received on release and it was a great collective experience watching it on the big screen with what seemed like everyone gasping and wishing him to not do the next stupid thing. 

Good Time by the Safdies is excellent aswell.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 4, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> It's a great film, bit Scorsese in parts. Those who refuse to watch because of Sandler are doing themselves a disservice.


Thanks for saying this as I've been doing just that.  I shall watch it this week hopefully.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm watching Pirate Gold of Adak Island. Its trash but it's quite funny. Very keen American treasure hunters looking for reputed buried treasure on an Alaskan island. But the island was also a military base so they keep digging up bombs, which apparently the army just left there when they went. 

They're getting more and more desperate, which is making me laugh. 

Oh, and the mayor is clearly the most capable of any of them, he should do all this himself really.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 4, 2022)

The problem with all these treasure hunter shows is if they were going to make any major finds we'd already know about them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> The problem with all these treasure hunter shows is if they were going to make any major finds we'd already know about them.


That's why found American Pickers enjoyable. They get to go through old stuff in people's houses, garages etc and find antiques and memorabilia. They will bargain and occasionally something worthwhile will crop up. Satisfying stuff.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 12, 2022)

Watched the first episode of How to Change Your Mind.  Pretty good!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 14, 2022)

I've started watching something other than Star Trek, that being Midnight Diner. I'm only 3 episodes in but I like it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Watched the first episode of How to Change Your Mind.  Pretty good!


I almost tapped out in the first two minutes because it's programme teaser seemed to be going in a very boring hippy direction. I'm glad I stuck with it because then it disregarded all that bullshit and became the programme I actually thought it was going to be. 

Mericans.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 14, 2022)

bimble said:


> Sorry if already mentioned but, there's an excellent 4 part documentary about the fundamentalist church of the latterday saints (warren jeffs) on there now.
> It's called 'Keep Sweet pray and obey'.
> i love this sort of thing, am fascinated by cults, its in the same genre as wild wild country but less baggy, really well done, led by interviews with the whilsleblower/ survivors and it also has a srsly sexy old journalist in but maybe that bits just me.


I'm also watching this, I've heard its good.


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2022)

_The Girl in the Picture_

All over the papers last weekend as the latest 'oh my god it should be classed as horror' true crime/mystery doco.

For the first twenty/thirty mins its the usual  bleak and depressing story of a woman no one cared enough about, sad, but hardly shocking.  And then there are revelations every ten minutes that make you go 'fuuuuckkk' and the vileness just builds and builds. All the more horrific because you know its all fat too true and by no means an isolated incident.


----------



## Epona (Jul 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> _The Girl in the Picture_
> 
> All over the papers last weekend as the latest 'oh my god it should be classed as horror' true crime/mystery doco.
> 
> For the first twenty/thirty mins its the usual  bleak and depressing story of a woman no one cared enough about, sad, but hardly shocking.  And then there are revelations every ten minutes that make you go 'fuuuuckkk' and the vileness just builds and builds. All the more horrific because you know its all fat too true and by no means an isolated incident.



I saw that the other day, if you tend to like true crime documentaries with a high level of "what the everloving fuck????" about them, then it's a good (but not enjoyable) watch.

It might not suit every viewer though, it is fairly horrible.


----------



## izz (Jul 17, 2022)

High Voltage and I watched the film about Anthony Bourdain last night, Roadrunner. Very interesting film about a very interesting chap, I was expecting to find out he was a bit of a dick off-camera but that didn't come across anywhere near as much as I expected. I thought he had his dark side and I thought the film was much more nuanced than I expected but was left still with a terrible feeling of loss, that he still had much to do and much to tell us all about. He left a lot of wreckage and even those he hurt were devastated by his death. The choice to not directly interview Asia Argento was an interesting one but then I guess the film would have been more about his death and less about his life.

Thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 17, 2022)

izz said:


> High Voltage and I watched the film about Anthony Bourdain last night, Roadrunner. Very interesting film about a very interesting chap, I was expecting to find out he was a bit of a dick off-camera but that didn't come across anywhere near as much as I expected. I thought he had his dark side and I thought the film was much more nuanced than I expected but was left still with a terrible feeling of loss, that he still had much to do and much to tell us all about. He left a lot of wreckage and even those he hurt were devastated by his death. The choice to not directly interview Asia Argento was an interesting one but then I guess the film would have been more about his death and less about his life.
> 
> Thoughts anyone ?



Had no idea the Bourdain film was on there.  Will have to watch!


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 17, 2022)

BigTom said:


> Apollo 10 1/2
> Richard Linklater's new film about being a 9 year old child living in Houston in the summer up to the moon landing. Rotoscoped animation is less floaty and toned down compared to Waking Life or A Scanner Darkly and is great. The film istelf is what you expect from Linklater with a decent amount of comedy and not too much drama just an exploration of that time and place through the people in the film. Really excellent, enjoyed it hugely.


Finally saw this and thought it was the worst thing of his I've seen. I was bored most of the time, even though I usually enjoy learning about the 60s. It was just an uncritical listing of things he liked in his childhood, including the particular theme park they used to go to and the details of the rides. The 60s was the age of alternative culture going mainstream and consumerism really taking off and America fucking around with half the world. Fair enough that he never saw that in his childhood, he just liked the new ice cream flavours, but it's dull. As for the triumphant American century vibe of the moon landing, it just looks sinister now. The system that would destroy the world had flowered into full maturity. Woohoo.

</Grump>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Finally saw this and thought it was the worst thing of his I've seen. I was bored most of the time, even though I usually enjoy learning about the 60s. It was just an uncritical listing of things he liked in his childhood, including the particular theme park they used to go to and the details of the rides. The 60s was the age of alternative culture going mainstream and consumerism really taking off and America fucking around with half the world. Fair enough that he never saw that in his childhood, he just liked the new ice cream flavours, but it's dull. As for the triumphant American century vibe of the moon landing, it just looks sinister now. The system that would destroy the world had flowered into full maturity. Woohoo.
> 
> </Grump>


I agree. I got bored and never finished it. Looks pretty, but it's relentless and one note. I felt it would have been better as a series, and thought I might come back to it, but it obviously wasn't appealing enough.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jul 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I agree. I got bored and never finished it. Looks pretty, but it's relentless and one note. I felt it would have been better as a series, and thought I might come back to it, but it obviously wasn't appealing enough.


It would require some sort of tension that could be worked up into plot though. This movie had nothing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> It would require some sort of tension that could be worked up into plot though. This movie had nothing.


It obviously wasn't really a plot driven thing, but it really really really lacked pacing. That could have easily been sorted in the editing. Very frustrating that it wasn't taken into consideration. It needed to have been better thought out from the beginning.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 17, 2022)

Caibre was pretty good.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 18, 2022)

Containment is a 2015 film about tower blocks and governmental quarantine that has aged very badly and is just a bit all over the place in terms of writing. Various threats come and go only as plot demands not as they’d do logically

In the wake of Grenfell it’s particularly noticeable how white the cast are.

It’s a shame because the cast do try and give good performances but they just don’t have much to work with


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2022)

The Father (2020, Anthony Hopkins & Olivia Colman) is now on Netflix - bloody superb.
Film adaptation of a play, with the playwright as director.  Superb performances from the small cast.

Heads-up/trigger warning - the plot revolves around dementia and might be very disturbing/upsetting to some.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 21, 2022)

Epona said:


> The Father (2020, Anthony Hopkins & Olivia Colman) is now on Netflix - bloody superb.
> Film adaptation of a play, with the playwright as director.  Superb performances from the small cast.
> 
> Heads-up/trigger warning - the plot revolves around dementia and might be very disturbing/upsetting to some.


Very.

But grimly compelling.

AH was incredible. His transformation into late stage was jaw dropping. Such a terrible and sad illness.


----------



## Epona (Jul 21, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Very.
> 
> But grimly compelling.
> 
> AH was incredible. His transformation into late stage was jaw dropping. Such a terrible and sad illness.



It was just so well done- I think it really brought to screen the sense of confusion and fear, and did it so well with the different actors and different settings and disjointed narrative.  Very powerful and moving and I imagine a good insight for those of us who are not personally affected.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2022)

Not a Netflix offering (its on Paramount) but has anyone seen The Offer yet, about the making of The Godfather. Half way through a series off ten and its very revealing.









						The Offer - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 22, 2022)

1927 said:


> Not a Netflix offering (its on Paramount) but has anyone seen The Offer yet, about the making of The Godfather. Half way through a series off ten and its very revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it should probably be on one of those threads about other streaming service recommendations. 

But on the subject of the series. . . is it really that interesting?  Is it just me? I thought the godfather was ok, but it's not that great. Does it really deserve a 'making of' drama?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Then it should probably be on one of those threads about other streaming service recommendations.
> 
> But on the subject of the series. . . is it really that interesting?  Is it just me? I thought the godfather was ok, but it's not that great. Does it really deserve a 'making of' drama?


It does, but not this one, according to some critics


----------



## 1927 (Jul 22, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> It does, but not this one, according to some critics


WelI I enjoyed it as a watchable series, despite some very big doses of artistic licence and twisting of timescales.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 22, 2022)

Epona said:


> The Father (2020, Anthony Hopkins & Olivia Colman) is now on Netflix - bloody superb.
> Film adaptation of a play, with the playwright as director.  Superb performances from the small cast.
> 
> Heads-up/trigger warning - the plot revolves around dementia and might be very disturbing/upsetting to some.



Watched this tonight and thought it was great.  My dad is nearing the end with dementia.  I didn't find the film too bad ( had quite an "intellectual" approach to the subject), until some of the final scenes.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jul 26, 2022)

Midnight Mass. This came highly recommended. First and second episode looked promising, but, Jesus, thereafter it tested my patience. Could have easily been three episodes instead of seven. Lots of unnecessary dialogue and story elements that did nothing to further the plot. The last episode also had some silly twists and hammy moments. On balance, not terrible, but watching this was not the best use of my time.



Spoiler: Similarities with another TV series



It reminded me a lot of Stephen King's Storm of the Century: remote inhabitants who have to deal with a supernatural arrival who ends up dividing the town


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 26, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Midnight Mass. This came highly recommended. First and second episode looked promising, but, Jesus, thereafter it tested my patience. Could have easily been three episodes instead of seven. Lots of unnecessary dialogue and story elements that did nothing to further the plot. The last episode also had some silly twists and hammy moments. On balance, not terrible, but watching this was not the best use of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. 
We all came to the same conclusion as you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2022)

I've just watched The Father based on the discussion here...and I'm in pieces now. It's absolutely heartbreaking. Brilliant but awful.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 26, 2022)

Watched Uncut Gems a few nights ago and agree with the others who have recommended it. Engrossing.


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Midnight Mass. This came highly recommended. First and second episode looked promising, but, Jesus, thereafter it tested my patience. Could have easily been three episodes instead of seven. Lots of unnecessary dialogue and story elements that did nothing to further the plot. The last episode also had some silly twists and hammy moments. On balance, not terrible, but watching this was not the best use of my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought the theology was brilliantly done in the first half.  they really understood Catholicism. then it got progressively sillier, but so did Catholicism, i guess


----------



## izz (Jul 28, 2022)

Watched the first two of a three part series yesterday, The Most Hated Man on the Internet. Excellent documentary and brings it home just how manipulable some people can be and how thoughtless and a bit dim. Yes the man is a monster but it says a lot about content consumers that they want to view revenge porn and have a super time trashing lives. We can be a pretty despicable species.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Then it should probably be on one of those threads about other streaming service recommendations.
> 
> But on the subject of the series. . . is it really that interesting?  Is it just me? I thought the godfather was ok, but it's not that great. Does it really deserve a 'making of' drama?


Yes, considering how the first two Godfather films are considered by both critics and audiences as 2 of the greatest films ever made, and also considering that the making of these films was a fraught and dramatic process, involving all sorts of unsavoury types up to all sorts of skulduggery. Probably up there with Jaws, Aguirre, Fitzcarraldo, Apocalypse Now etc as one of the most interesting behind-the-scenes stories about film making. So have no idea where you are coming from with this, apart from a place of ignorance


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, considering how the first two Godfather films are considered by both critics and audiences as 2 of the greatest films ever made, and also considering that the making of these films was a fraught and dramatic process, involving all sorts of unsavoury types up to all sorts of skulduggery. Probably up there with Jaws, Aguirre, Fitzcarraldo, Apocalypse Now etc as one of the most interesting behind-the-scenes stories about film making. So have no idea where you are coming from with this, apart from a place of ignorance


I'm coming from . . . I think they are fairly dull films. I just wasn't all that interested. People bang on about the sopranos too, and that is dull and irritating. 

I haven't seen Jaws yet, but I thought Apocalypse Now was ok.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 29, 2022)

izz said:


> Watched the first two of a three part series yesterday, The Most Hated Man on the Internet. Excellent documentary and brings it home just how manipulable some people can be and how thoughtless and a bit dim. Yes the man is a monster but it says a lot about content consumers that they want to view revenge porn and have a super time trashing lives. We can be a pretty despicable species.


I finished it last night, the end credits made me bust out laughing    



Spoiler: Netflix end comments



HUNTER MOORE INITIALLY AGREED TO TAKE PART IN THIS SERIES BUT LATER DECLINED OUR INVITATION

                                                WE DECIDED TO USE HIS IMAGE ANYWAY


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 29, 2022)

Could do with a decent film to watch tonight but Netflix seems to be having a bit of a drought.


----------



## chandlerp (Jul 29, 2022)

Extinction is good if you haven't seen it.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> People bang on about the sopranos too, and that is dull and irritating.



lifetime ban!


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 29, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Extinction is good if you haven't seen it.


That does look ok. Thanks.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> That does look ok. Thanks.











						I'm No Longer Here (2019) - IMDb
					

I'm No Longer Here: Directed by Fernando Frias. With Juan Daniel García Treviño, Xueming Angelina Chen, Emily May Jampel, Coral Puente. In Monterrey, Mexico, a young street gang spends their days dancing to slowed-down cumbia and attending parties. After a mix-up with a local cartel, their...




					m.imdb.com


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2022)

Also this 








						The Young Offenders (2016) - IMDb
					

The Young Offenders: Directed by Peter Foott. With Alex Murphy, Chris Walley, Hilary Rose, Dominic MacHale. Two teenage boys cycle 160km on stolen bikes pursued by police to find a missing bale of cocaine worth 7 million euro. Set around the real event of Ireland's biggest cocaine seizure in...




					m.imdb.com


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2022)

I find good films easy to find on Netflix but can't find any series I like.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 29, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I find good films easy to find on Netflix but can't find any series I like.


Thanks! My weekend is looking up. Sometimes I can find good things on Netflix, sometimes I can’t. It’s feast or famine.


----------



## izz (Jul 29, 2022)

Siouxsie said:


> I finished it last night, the end credits made me bust out laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes quite !!!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 29, 2022)

Siouxsie said:


> I finished it last night, the end credits made me bust out laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  I woke up the kitten laughing at that last night.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> lifetime ban!


See. People are so passionate about how great it is but I think it's quite simply shit.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 29, 2022)

I’m flummoxed at how urban is failing to ascertain whether the first two Godfather films are masterpieces, or a bit shit.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> See. People are so passionate about how great it is but I think it's quite simply shit.


Dead inside.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

_The Gray Man_ is enjoyably mindless


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

I hate Netflix the most out of all the streaming services, mainly for the UI rather than the content, as all the streamers have enough decent content to last time you a lifetime. Prime and Apple and even Disney are way better


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Gray Man_ is enjoyably mindless


I managed about 15 minutes. I can't imagine it improved drastically after that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Dead inside.


The opposite. It's not exactly the rainbow pony musical.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The opposite. It's not exactly the rainbow pony musical.


That would definitely be dead inside.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 29, 2022)

I think maybe you're just not built for enjoying film, or television, or books


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think maybe you're just not built for enjoying film, or television, or books


Or anything unless he’s not really watching it but half paying attention to it while fixing the plumbing or whatever


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think maybe you're just not built for enjoying film, or television, or books


There are plenty of films, television and books that I enjoy. Just because I don't like a fat man gangster TV show and a fat man gangster film doesn't make me an enemy of all visual and written media.


----------



## Epona (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm not into mob/gangster stuff either, but I do recognise the acceptance of stuff like The Godfather as an important piece of cinema (even though it wasn't personally up my street).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2022)

Epona said:


> I'm not into mob/gangster stuff either, but I do recognise the acceptance of stuff like The Godfather as an important piece of cinema (even though it wasn't personally up my street).


I didn't say it wasn't, I just didn't like it as much as other people gush over it. There are indeed a couple of good scenes, but I found it quite dull as a whole.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't say it wasn't, I just didn't like it as much as other people gush over it. There are indeed a couple of good scenes, but I found it quite dull as a whole.


But you finding it dull is immaterial to why The Offer was made about the making of The Godfather. Surely you must have been aware of the high regard it has earned? And maybe a little bit about the drama and hijinks of making of it?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 29, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I'm No Longer Here (2019) - IMDb
> 
> 
> I'm No Longer Here: Directed by Fernando Frias. With Juan Daniel García Treviño, Xueming Angelina Chen, Emily May Jampel, Coral Puente. In Monterrey, Mexico, a young street gang spends their days dancing to slowed-down cumbia and attending parties. After a mix-up with a local cartel, their...
> ...



Love that film.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Love that film.


Excellent film but so sad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> But you finding it dull is immaterial to why The Offer was made about the making of The Godfather. Surely you must have been aware of the high regard it has earned? And maybe a little bit about the drama and hijinks of making of it?


I am aware of the fact that people gush over it, but don't think it's all that great. Never heard about the drama to the degree that it sounded like it was worth a TV series. Judging by the trailer and the clips I have seen, if it was worth a decent series it probably didn't get one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am aware of the fact that people gush over it, but don't think it's all that great. Never heard about the drama to the degree that it sounded like it was worth a TV series. Judging by the trailer and the clips I have seen, if it was worth a decent series it probably didn't get one.


kind of pointless commenting on it then


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 29, 2022)

I once tried to watch a godfather film. I dozed off at one point then spent 20 minutes wondering where sissy spacek wandering about a dusty landscape in a drab dress and hobnailed boots fitted into the mafia plot line.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I managed about 15 minutes. I can't imagine it improved drastically after that.


How did you find westerns? There Will Be Blood, Once Upon a Time in the West, No Country for Old Men. Old school and modern stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> I once tried to watch a godfather film. I dozed off at one point then spent 20 minutes wondering where sissy spacek wandering about a dusty landscape in a drab dress and hobnailed boots fitted into the mafia plot line.


You must have been watching something else


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 29, 2022)

The last few posts have reminded me that there’s a (possibly boring  ) documentary called Sad Hill Unearthed on Netflix about some fans trying to restore the cemetery where the climax of The Good The Bad and the Ugly was filmed


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

I think AS should watch that 32 hour doc on the making of Satanrango


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 30, 2022)

All three Heimat films back-to-back with no subtitles


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> I once tried to watch a godfather film. I dozed off at one point then spent 20 minutes wondering where sissy spacek wandering about a dusty landscape in a drab dress and hobnailed boots fitted into the mafia plot line.


I once dozed off during Paris, Texas, which I had seen before, so knew what happens.  

When I awoke I saw a spaceship moving slowly away from a moon, which confused the fuck out of me, for fairly obvious reasons.   Turned out to be a fly flying away from a globe nightlight, but for those few seconds…


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> How did you find westerns? There Will Be Blood, Once Upon a Time in the West, No Country for Old Men. Old school and modern stuff.


I absolutely love the good the bad and the ugly. I only saw Once Upon A Time in the West for the first time around 2005, so didn't hit me as hard as tGtBatU did (I taped the audio off the telly and would listen to it). I didn't really like there will be blood. I did like No Country for Old Men, (but I generally like Conen Brothers output). I don't 'think' I am particularly stuck on certain genres. Pretty sure I have enjoyed a few gangster films in the past (even if I find them a little tedious these days).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2022)

I don’t think I’ve ever gone for any particular genre, just good films.


----------



## T & P (Jul 31, 2022)

To those who like adult comedy animation series (which there seems to be a surge of atm), I would recommend Farzar as an acceptable and easily watchable 6.5/10 fodder. Get past the first episode and it gets decent enough, with a consistent story arc and plenty of quotes that sometimes make the likes of Rick and Morty feel like Peppa Pig. Certainly not for everyone.


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2022)

Season 3 of Locke & Key is arriving on 10th August!!!


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 1, 2022)

Series about psychedelics and medical uses called How to change your mind. Quite good so far.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2022)

The Secret is coming soon on Netflix I think.

True crime with James Nesbitt as Coleraine double murderer Colin Howell.

Nesbitt is very good: terrifying as the sex-mad sociopath, in fact.


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> The Secret is coming soon on Netflix I think.
> 
> True crime with James Nesbitt as Coleraine double murderer Colin Howell.
> 
> Nesbitt is very good: terrifying as the sex-mad sociopath, in fact.



Oh I've seen that recently, where would I have seen it I wonder? Maybe on one of the terrestrial channel streaming services I suppose.  He is indeed excellent in it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh I've seen that recently, where would I have seen it I wonder? Maybe on one of the terrestrial channel streaming services I suppose.  He is indeed excellent in it.


I've just watched it on the RTE player.


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 1, 2022)

Its already on Netflix.


----------



## Epona (Aug 1, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> Its already on Netflix.



Ah that would be where I saw it then, I think this is a "different Netflix territories" thing then 

I recommend to anyone for whom it is coming up soon if they like a good true crime based drama, this is a good-un - I love that sort of thing and I thoroughly enjoyed (well as much as you can, maybe "enjoyed" is the wrong word - it was very good anyway)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ah that would be where I saw it then, I think this is a "different Netflix territories" thing then
> 
> I recommend to anyone for whom it is coming up soon if they like a good true crime based drama, this is a good-un - I love that sort of thing and I thoroughly enjoyed (well as much as you can, maybe "enjoyed" is the wrong word - it was very good anyway)


it was on ITV first so you may have seen it there or on its player


----------



## Hollis (Aug 3, 2022)

Anatomy of a Scandal... complete twaddle... but quite enjoyable.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 4, 2022)

Just finished Trainwreck: Woodstock 99.  OMFG.  Well worth a watch.  Review here


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 4, 2022)

Started Extraordinary Attorney Woo.

Very good so far. 
Would recommend.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 4, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just finished Trainwreck: Woodstock 99.  OMFG.  Well worth a watch.  Review here



Seconded. I just binged the three episodes (about two hours total).


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Started Extraordinary Attorney Woo.
> 
> Very good so far.
> Would recommend.


I'm loving it. I love legal dramas (I have a legal background, so the legal cases fascinate me) and really like to see neurodiverse characters (I'm autistic), so it's win win for me.


----------



## og ogilby (Aug 5, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Seconded. I just binged the three episodes (about two hours total).


I started it last night, planning to do one episode a night but I couldn't stop and binged all three.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 5, 2022)

Another vote for Trainwreck.
It's absolutely insane the way the organisers just basically didn't organise anything.

Horrible behaviour in general from the punters and horrendous misogyny.

An awful and compelling story.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 5, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm loving it. I love legal dramas (I have a legal background, so the legal cases fascinate me) and really like to see neurodiverse characters (I'm autistic), so it's win win for me.



In that case, got any recs for legal dramas? Pretty sure I've seen most and the best ones (Boston Legal, Suits, The Good Wife, etc,.) more than once.


----------



## girasol (Aug 5, 2022)

Have abandoned S3 The Umbrella Academy - it's just shite.  S2 wasn't great but I persisted.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> The last few posts have reminded me that there’s a (possibly boring  ) documentary called Sad Hill Unearthed on Netflix about some fans trying to restore the cemetery where the climax of The Good The Bad and the Ugly was filmed


I'll check it out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 5, 2022)

girasol said:


> Have abandoned S3 The Umbrella Academy - it's just shite.  S2 wasn't great but I persisted.


I thought S2 was ok and had a cool and intriguing  climax . . . which they immediately squandered in S3. It continued downhill from there. I'm not sure how it was possible to screw it all up so badly. Did someone else take over or something? Absolute trash. Despite the story and over arching mystery being crap, all the character motivations were terrible. People acting like jerks just to move the terrible script in the direction they wanted. . . or rather not move it, people acting like jerks to keep the dreadful script treading water.


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> In that case, got any recs for legal dramas? Pretty sure I've seen most and the best ones (Boston Legal, Suits, The Good Wife, etc,.) more than once.


Goliath is great but on Prime not Netflix.  Recommended though.  And the Lincoln Lawyer on the same platform.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2022)

Sandman is out today. Just watched the first episode. Pretty great tbf.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> In that case, got any recs for legal dramas? Pretty sure I've seen most and the best ones (Boston Legal, Suits, The Good Wife, etc,.) more than once.


Extraordinary Attorney Woo


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 5, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Extraordinary Attorney Woo



Yep, I'll give it a go. I often find Korean stuff a bit weird/zany though.


----------



## ash (Aug 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> In that case, got any recs for legal dramas? Pretty sure I've seen most and the best ones (Boston Legal, Suits, The Good Wife, etc,.) more than once.


The Lincoln Lawyer


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 5, 2022)

_LA Law_
_Street Legal_
_The Practice_
_Ally McBeal  _


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> _LA Law_
> _Street Legal_
> _The Practice_
> _Ally McBeal _



Could never get into Ally McBeal. All the relationship nonsense irritated me.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 5, 2022)

ash said:


> The Lincoln Lawyer


Definitely! If you can get over the fact that the LL's sidekick and fixer bears a striking resemblance to Bill Bailey, of TV favourite Black Books fame.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Yep, I'll give it a go. I often find Korean stuff a bit weird/zany though.


Yes - with the Korean stuff I've seen, there's often bits that must make sense if you're Korean or known Korean culture, but which, if you aren't or don't . . .


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> Sandman is out today. Just watched the first episode. Pretty great tbf.


Sounds promising, I'm looking forward to this.  However, so is my teen daughter - how gory/unsettling/inappropriate is it do you think?


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Sounds promising, I'm looking forward to this.  However, so is my teen daughter - how gory/unsettling/inappropriate is it do you think?


It's not at all. Oh there is one guy who is killing people. At one point it shows that he's cut the eyes out of somebody. It depends how old your daughter is I suppose. There isn't loads of blood or anything but it's quite gruesome.

It's rated "mature audience".


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 5, 2022)

tommers said:


> It's not at all. Oh there is one guy who is killing people. At one point it shows that he's cut the eyes out of somebody. It depends how old your daughter is I suppose. There isn't loads of blood or anything but it's quite gruesome.
> 
> It's rated "mature audience".


Thanks - she's 14 but loves Stephen King etc.  Should be OK.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Yep, I'll give it a go. I often find Korean stuff a bit weird/zany though.


The whale stuff is a bit off the wall, but otherwise it's quite charming and follows the usual formula of 'case of the week' conundrum plus a bit of office politics and personal life drama.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> In that case, got any recs for legal dramas? Pretty sure I've seen most and the best ones (Boston Legal, Suits, The Good Wife, etc,.) more than once.


Have you seen The Good Wife spin-off The Good Fight? It's arguably better. 

Spiral is also excellent. (French drama currently available on BBC iPlayer.) At first glance, it's a cop show, but I think of it as both police procedural and legal drama, because of how the French inquisitive (as opposed to adversarial) legal system works. The cop leads the investigation, but the judge directs it. And as well as the judge(s) there are a couple of lawyers who feature very heavily, more main characters than ancillary, depending on which of the story arcs and episodes you're watching.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 5, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Have you seen The Good Wife spin-off The Good Fight? It's arguably better.
> 
> Spiral is also excellent. (French drama currently available on BBC iPlayer.) At first glance, it's a cop show, but I think of it as both police procedural and legal drama, because of how the French inquisitive (as opposed to adversarial) legal system works. The cop leads the investigation, but the judge directs it. And as well as the judge(s) there are a couple of lawyers who feature very heavily, more main characters than ancillary, depending on which of the story arcs and episodes you're watching.



Done those. All good, though I'd question The Good Fight's better than TGW.

If you like those and haven't seen it yet, check out the _Damages_ series with Glenn Close.


----------



## T & P (Aug 5, 2022)

Three episodes in, we’re really enjoying The Sandman.

ETA: Nearly the halfway mark, and this is *fucking brilliant *


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 6, 2022)

Watched  the first 4 eps of the sandman and as a massive fan of the comics from when they came out , I think they have done well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 6, 2022)

I think I got the sandman collection out of the library and have a memory of being completely underwhelmed by it . . . maybe I got it confused with something else.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 6, 2022)

Doesn't surprise me


----------



## spitfire (Aug 6, 2022)

As said above, Trainwreck, meant to just watch the first one but smashed through all 3 in one go. Jaw dropping stuff.


----------



## Supine (Aug 6, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I got the sandman collection out of the library and have a memory of being completely underwhelmed by it . . . maybe I got it confused with something else.



The new version or an old one?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> The new version or an old one?


I assume I would have picked it up because it was the Gaiman one.


----------



## Supine (Aug 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I assume I would have picked it up because it was the Gaiman one.



Haha, what i mean is was it the brand new netflix version of gaiman and not a shoddy older version. 

I watched the first episode last night and thought it was very good.


----------



## Cerv (Aug 7, 2022)

watched Boiling Point last night. loved it.

shot entirely in one take in a real restaurant in Dalston, it feels like a stage play in the naturalistic style. 
you've a cast of believable characters recognisable from any workplace office politics, even if you've never worked in a kitchen. and every little thread of the various dramas come together to create a nerve wracking picture of their hectic world.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Haha, what i mean is was it the brand new netflix version of gaiman and not a shoddy older version.
> 
> I watched the first episode last night and thought it was very good.


I am lost. Has Gaiman done a new comic book version?


----------



## Epona (Aug 7, 2022)

Supine said:


> Haha, what i mean is was it the brand new netflix version of gaiman and not a shoddy older version.
> 
> I watched the first episode last night and thought it was very good.



It is an adaptation of comic books written by Neil Gaiman, that is what ATOMIC SUPLEX will have picked up from the library.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> As said above, Trainwreck


Yeah, Woodstock 99 was no Glastonbury, just did all three episodes, couldnt look away...


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 8, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I'm loving it. I love legal dramas (I have a legal background, so the legal cases fascinate me) and really like to see neurodiverse characters (I'm autistic), so it's win win for me.




I've reached the end until 10th August.
I cannot wait!!
Park Eun-In is really excellent in the part. 
I also like that it's upbeat and whimsical at times. 
Finding a lot of stuff I start to watch on  Netflix can be a bit depressing at times. 
But this is a joy to watch. And the legal jargon is interesting..


----------



## marshall (Aug 8, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah, Woodstock 99 was no Glastonbury, just did all three episodes, couldnt look away...


Had no idea it was such a car crash, train wreck, whatever; that crowd when Korn hit the stage  scary shit.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 8, 2022)

marshall said:


> Had no idea it was such a car crash, train wreck, whatever; that crowd when Korn hit the stage  scary shit.


So many mistakes, obviously running a 1 day megagig like the Stones is miles away from running a 4 day camping festival, how anyone thought that those were the qualifications...     Surprised that there was only 1 death (heatstroke)

They cant even agree on the number of punters, 250,000 to 400,000 ?


----------



## Lorca (Aug 8, 2022)

The original documentary on Woodstock '99 that netflix copied/ripped off was much better imho, and worth digging out if you can - it went much more into the underlying politics and considering why so many of these wealthy, misogynistic young white men felt so angry and alienated. Implicit was the arguable notion that many of them now form the base of the contemporary republican party.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 8, 2022)

Lorca said:


> The original documentary on Woodstock '99 that netflix copied/ripped off was much better imho, and worth digging out if you can - it went much more into the underlying politics and considering why so many of these wealthy, misogynistic young white men felt so angry and alienated. Implicit was the arguable notion that many of them now form the base of the contemporary republican party.


Where is that available?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Where is that available?


It was an HBO one, don't think it's on Prime or Disney+


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 8, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It was an HBO one, don't think it's on Prime or Disney+


Ah! Gonna be a bit tricky for me to watch then.....shame. It's a grimly fascinating tale.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2022)

Lorca said:


> The original documentary on Woodstock '99 that netflix copied/ripped off was much better imho, and worth digging out if you can - it went much more into the underlying politics and considering why so many of these wealthy, misogynistic young white men felt so angry and alienated. Implicit was the arguable notion that many of them now form the base of the contemporary republican party.


I think I'd like to see that. 
I just started on the Netflix ones due to the high praise it appears to be getting on this page. . . but i've just watched the first episode and despite it being a good story, I thought it was absolute trash. I assume it improves over the next two episodes? The crappy american style of 'then it was going to be shit, but then it wasn't' is utterly tedious. It's stretching the material  too thin, maybe because they insisted on the 'one ep per day' theme. . . but I think there is more wrong than than from a general structure and film making point of view. I'll carry on because of the good reviews, but so far I am super disappointed.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 8, 2022)

Lorca said:


> The original documentary on Woodstock '99 that netflix copied/ripped off was much better imho, and worth digging out if you can - it went much more into the underlying politics and considering why so many of these wealthy, misogynistic young white men felt so angry and alienated. Implicit was the arguable notion that many of them now form the base of the contemporary republican party.


Wish I could see that but in the meantime  "White Hot: The Rise & Fall of Abercrombie & Fitch" also on Netflix, offers  a glimpse into the white frat boy culture of that era.


----------



## belboid (Aug 8, 2022)

Lorca said:


> The original documentary on Woodstock '99 that netflix copied/ripped off was much better imho, and worth digging out if you can - it went much more into the underlying politics and considering why so many of these wealthy, misogynistic young white men felt so angry and alienated. Implicit was the arguable notion that many of them now form the base of the contemporary republican party.


Woodstock 99: Peace, Love, and Rage

Only on HBO Max, sadly.  Will have to see if a naught site has it


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

I cannot find a single series to watch on Netflix as usual. 
Woodstock blah blah sounds too stressful and horrible and I'm not interested enough. 
I gave Attorny Woo a short go and although I enjoy seeing people with autism as the main character, I couldn't really muster up enough interest and would prefer English language stuff at the moment as my attention span is a bit low right now for doing one thing at once so like to mult-task while watching which means no subtitles.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I cannot find a single series to watch on Netflix as usual.
> Woodstock blah blah sounds too stressful and horrible and I'm not interested enough.
> I gave Attorny Woo a short go and although I enjoy seeing people with autism as the main character, I couldn't really muster up enough interest and would prefer English language stuff at the moment as my attention span is a bit low right now for doing one thing at once so like to mult-task while watching which means no subtitles.


I'm not sure if I would 'recommend' it as such, but Atypical has an autistic lead. It's general fluff, and I found more than a few elements quite irritating, but somehow I did watch every single episode.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2022)

Prostitution: Behind the Veil. Utterly depressing film about two mothers in Iran selling sex to feed their heroin addictions. One of those films you wonder how they managed to make it and then whether the women are still alive or in whatever shitty situation because frankly there's little chance they were ever going to escape to anything resembling a good life.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm not sure if I would 'recommend' it as such, but Atypical has an autistic lead. It's general fluff, and I found more than a few elements quite irritating, but somehow I did watch every single episode.


I liked that autistic people are represented on screen rather than that I want to especially watch something with the theme of autism. The program that I really rate about people with austism is Amazon's As We See It.


----------



## magneze (Aug 8, 2022)

Am enjoying The Sandman atm. Never read the book but it's all making sense so far.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I liked that autistic people are represented on screen rather than that I want to especially watch something with the theme of autism. The program that I really rate about people with austism is Amazon's As We See It.


Ooh! Haven't seen that, will try to check it out, thanks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I liked that autistic people are represented on screen rather than that I want to especially watch something with the theme of autism. The program that I really rate about people with austism is Amazon's As We See It.


Oh, I really didn't like that at all. I think I only managed one episode. 
'As we see it' is all about autism though isn't it? It's the whole point of the show. It's completely centred around three autistic people living together (and their helper?). How is that different from Atypical? I don't want to fight Atypical's corner that hard, (because it's not super awesome) but why is that any different? It just has one autistic character . . . you even said "I enjoy seeing people with autism as the main character".


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2022)

magneze said:


> Am enjoying The Sandman atm. Never read the book but it's all making sense so far.


I managed five minutes. . . . I'm hoping to have another go. Just didn't grab me in the slightest. I think this 'was' the gaiman comic book I read. I was hoping I was getting it mixed up with the dreadful mirror mask comics.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh, I really didn't like that at all. I think I only managed one episode.
> 'As we see it' is all about autism though isn't it? It's the whole point of the show. It's completely centred around three autistic people living together (and their helper?). How is that different from Atypical? I don't want to fight Atypical's corner that hard, (because it's not super awesome) but why is that any different? It just has one autistic character . . . you even said "I enjoy seeing people with autism as the main character".


I like seeing people with autism as a main character as it's representative of a disability that isn't usually portrayed on screen and is widely misunderstood in society. It's more a political view than an entertainment one.
I was more making the point that I wasn't specifically looking for something about autism to watch.
However I have once watched a couple of episodes of Atypical but it just didn't grab me. With that limited knowledge, As We See It seemed more hard hitting, probably because the characters had more severe autistic symptoms on the whole or because it was depicting the reality of young adulthood when you expect people to start becoming independent rather than the teenagehood of Atypical.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I like seeing people with autism as a main character as it's representative of a disability that isn't usually portrayed on screen and is widely misunderstood in society. It's more a political view than an entertainment one.
> I was more making the point that I wasn't specifically looking for something about autism to watch.
> However I have once watched a couple of episodes of Atypical but it just didn't grab me. With that limited knowledge, As We See It seemed more hard hitting, probably because the characters had more severe autistic symptoms on the whole or because it was depicting the reality of young adulthood when you expect people to start becoming independent rather than the teenagehood of Atypical.


OK well that explains it. Would have been easier just to say you have seen it and it didn't grab you. 
Not sure why I watched the lot. It's not my sort of thing at all. Probably autism intrigue. Certainly far far more irritating aspects than good ones. I didn't find 'as we see it' funny or interesting at all but it does indeed seem odd that I would ditch that but watch atypical. I might have been captivated by it's daft low level american drama soap. The main female mum is someone who used to be famous, (I forget who) but it seems to be in her contract that she is seen as and constantly referred to as sympathetic  'sexy hot mum', when she is just a really horrible person that you can't sympathise with in the slightest.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Aug 8, 2022)

The Sandman is good  and I’m a grumpy old fuck.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK well that explains it. Would have been easier just to say you have seen it and it didn't grab you.
> Not sure why I watched the lot. It's not my sort of thing at all. Probably autism intrigue. Certainly far far more irritating aspects than good ones. I didn't find 'as we see it' funny or interesting at all but it does indeed seem odd that I would ditch that but watch atypical. I might have been captivated by it's daft low level american drama soap. The main female mum is someone who used to be famous, (I forget who) but it seems to be in her contract that she is seen as and constantly referred to as sympathetic  'sexy hot mum', when she is just a really horrible person that you can't sympathise with in the slightest.


Tbh I had forgotten that I had seen a bit of Atypical as I decided pretty early on it wasn't for me. It was only after you mentioned it that I looked it up and realised. 
Also I was making the point that I wasn't looking for autism specific programs in relation to Attorny Woo rather than commenting on Atypical when we started this conversation.
I'm not sure As We See It is funny, I thought it was mostly pretty tough with some feel good stuff thrown in for some balance.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I'm not sure As We See It is funny, I thought it was mostly pretty tough with some feel good stuff thrown in for some balance.


I saw it billed as a comedy. An english language remake of an Israeli comedy.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 8, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw it billed as a comedy. An english language remake of an Israeli comedy.


It is a comedy, didn't know about the Israeli connection, but it deals with a lot of very tough issues around adulthood and ASD in a very realistic way. That's what I found interesting about it. I'm sure some people would find it not funny enough but I thought lots of it was excellent.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 9, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Done those. All good, though I'd question The Good Fight's better than TGW.
> 
> If you like those and haven't seen it yet, check out the _Damages_ series with Glenn Close.


Hmmm, on reflection, I suppose TGW and TGF are equally good, they're very different, each of their era. I suppose that's what prompted me to say TGF was arguably better. 

I think there's always a risk that a spin-off might fizzle out and be a flop, taking an idea and/or character(s) that's run their course, flogging a dead horse.

I suppose I liked TGF more because it seemed fresher and edgier, and I loved how it didn't shy away with tackling issues like racism and political corruption head on. I liked how hard-hitting it was in tackling social and political issues.

(And I've worked in the media, so I was constantly amazed by how much of the Trump stuff got through their legal department.)

But, yes, TGW was a superlative legal/political drama too, I loved it. 


I haven't seen Damages yet, might have seen an episode or two, keep meaning to watch it but new stuff keeps coming out and bumping older stuff further down my 'to watch' list.

Another good legal drama was How to Get Away With Murder, although it did get sillier and jump the shark a bit. But very well written, with an excellent ensemble cast.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 10, 2022)

Watched Alone last night.
Worth a watch.
Slow build ....understated plausible terror.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 10, 2022)

Finished Trainwreck. Good subject matter, appalling documentary.  
It stinks to high heaven of the docs I edit for US clients. Follows the format, and I can just imagine the rushes. 
The interviews / interviewees are 80% terrible and clearly were all treated with kid gloves (understandably,  as I expect they had the option to walk and not sign consent forms before shooting wrapped). 
And are these really the only people they managed to get who attended? 

Quite frankly though, considering what I read on this thread I expected a whole lot more, some harder hitting interviews,  more shocking and exclusive insights.  

I'd like to see the HBO one, it sounds a lot better.


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 10, 2022)

I didn't like the way Trainwreck passed the blame to Korn....they should have been top of the bill, they did what Korn do, they took no prisoners.... bad planning, people underestimating the power these groups have over their fans.
Fred Durst was a complete knobhead, as usual, never liked him, he should have stepped back instead of believing his own hype.
Red Hot Chili peppers.... 
As for giving out candles


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 10, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I suppose I liked TGF more because it seemed fresher and edgier, and I loved how it didn't shy away with tackling issues like racism and political corruption head on. I liked how hard-hitting it was in tackling social and political issues.
> 
> (And I've worked in the media, so I was constantly amazed by how much of the Trump stuff got through their legal department.)
> 
> But, yes, TGW was a superlative legal/political drama too, I loved it.



 It was the tubthumping and painfully contrived right-on-ness of TGF that irritated me. Not sure about the edginess either ... 'Oooo, we say fuck now!'; and it got
properly WTF? with the animated bits and the non-courtroom at the back of the stationery store.

Still brilliantly written, filmed, and acted, and thoroughly watchable though, and the best credit sequences ever.



> I haven't seen Damages yet, might have seen an episode or two, keep meaning to watch it but new stuff keeps coming out and bumping older stuff further down my 'to watch' list.
> 
> Another good legal drama was How to Get Away With Murder, although it did get sillier and jump the shark a bit. But very well written, with an excellent ensemble cast.



 Definitely give _Damages_ a go. Loved it immediately.

I enjoyed HTGAWM, and watching everyone doing the exact opposite of what any reasonable person would do in any given situation, and seeing how long the producers could get away with it. As you say, it got more and more bonkers and I left it after about season 4. I might go back to it though.

Have you seen _Suits_?


----------



## belboid (Aug 11, 2022)

I managed to find a copy of the HBO doc (PM me if you want a link) which is most definitely the better of the two.  It's not just that it has a political thread to it and doesn't mostly restrict the worst behaviour (the multiple rapes.  In mosh pits) to a five minute section at the end.  Much better interviews and, unbelievably, John Scher is comparatively reasonable in the Netflix version, because he is just utterly vile in the HBO.  

The Netflix does have some good parts though, Heather is a good interviewee as were a couple of others (Pilar Law) and there were aspects of the festival that the other missed out - they get Fatboy Slim instead of Moby, for instance, and the events around FB's set were far more noteworthy (not to mention it has a little bit that makes Moby look a bit silly, which is always nice).  ATOMIC SUPLEX you really should watch at the least the run up to the Fatboy Slim part, though only with someone else present because you will either have an apoplxy or piss yourself at the awfulness of that part.  It's like a Chris Morris piece in its awfulness.

Mostly though, the amazing thing was that Americans just dont know how to do multi-day camping festivals.  They really had hardly any back then, most were one day affairs often in an actual venue. Even Lollapalooza was a touring festival, very different beasts.  they just had no fucking clue, despite the same hings happening at the two previous Woodstocks.  And then there's the shock hat....people took drugs?! Like, no way, dude. Unbelievable stupidity.

John Scher is a cunt. Worth saying again


Siouxsie said:


> I didn't like the way Trainwreck passed the blame to Korn....they should have been top of the bill, they did what Korn do, they took no prisoners.... bad planning, people underestimating the power these groups have over their fans.
> Fred Durst was a complete knobhead, as usual, never liked him, he should have stepped back instead of believing his own hype.
> Red Hot Chili peppers....
> As for giving out candles



I really dont think they did blame Korn. For sure they noted that their set was the first one where things started kicking off, but I dont think anyone was implying they _caused _it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2022)

Thought I'd give The Sandman a whirl and I'm definitely not disappointed.

I really started paying attention when Gwendoline Christie appeared as quite the best Lucifer I have ever seen. She looked like she'd stepped right out of an old religious painting. Beautiful.

And then Episode 5 happened. Wow. That's really something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 11, 2022)

belboid said:


> The Netflix does have some good parts though, Heather is a good interviewee as were a couple of others (Pilar Law) and there were aspects of the festival that the other missed out - they get Fatboy Slim instead of Moby, for instance, and the events around FB's set were far more noteworthy (not to mention it has a little bit that makes Moby look a bit silly, which is always nice).  ATOMIC SUPLEX you really should watch at the least the run up to the Fatboy Slim part, though only with someone else present because you will either have an apoplxy or piss yourself at the awfulness of that part.  It's like a Chris Morris piece in its awfulness.


As mentioned above I did end up watching all three neflix shows and was not impressed. 
You are right about the Fatboy Slim part, but the whole doc is low rent MTV up/down over dramatic, shite stretched out in the wrong places. It's not neat or tight and it does not tell the story particularly well. I edit docs for telly in the us and uk a fair bit and can appreciate that sometimes corners need to be cut. . . . but neflix quite obviously had the interviews, the footage (they even had to the dosh to chuck in a couple of film clips as I recall). . . but they fluffed it and made a cheap looking sensationalist mediocre doc, that was actually pretty boring considering he subject matter. 

On a side note, I am always happy to see Moby shown to be twat. I did the 'live sound' for him once and he was an absolute prick.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 11, 2022)

The Father

It can be a struggle to find any films worth watching on Netflix, so it's a real pleasure to find something this good. It's a brilliant depiction of a fracturing mind and Hopkins is superb. His obsession with his watch works both on a symbolic level and as exactly what people with dementia do. It rang painfully true.


----------



## Supine (Aug 12, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thought I'd give The Sandman a whirl and I'm definitely not disappointed.
> 
> I really started paying attention when Gwendoline Christie appeared as quite the best Lucifer I have ever seen. She looked like she'd stepped right out of an old religious painting. Beautiful.
> 
> And then Episode 5 happened. Wow. That's really something.



After i watched E5 I had to turn the telly off for a rest  Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 12, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The Father
> 
> It can be a struggle to find any films worth watching on Netflix, so it's a real pleasure to find something this good. It's a brilliant depiction of a fracturing mind and Hopkins is superb. His obsession with his watch works both on a symbolic level and as exactly what people with dementia do. It rang painfully true.




Another vote for The Father.
I watched it last week and thought it was excellent..
 Hopkins at his brilliant self. Olivia Coleman was brilliant too. 
Well worth a watch...
But desperately sad


----------



## bcuster (Aug 12, 2022)

This story was a BIG DEAL in US at time. New twist makes it even stranger: I'll be watching this, for sure:









						A Fake Dead Girlfriend Ruined This Football Star’s Life
					

The Netflix doc “The Girlfriend Who Didn’t Exist” revisits the Manti Te’o catfishing scandal—and includes eye-opening interviews with Te’o and his tormentor, Naya Tuiasosopo.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2022)

For anyone looking for a brainless light entertainment film, *Day Shift* is actually very watchable. Jamie Foxx stars as a skint vampire hunter in present day LA who kills vampires for a living. Directed by J.J. Perry of John Wick fame, it has a good blend of comedy, action and of course well choreographed fight scenes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The Father
> 
> It can be a struggle to find any films worth watching on Netflix, so it's a real pleasure to find something this good. It's a brilliant depiction of a fracturing mind and Hopkins is superb. His obsession with his watch works both on a symbolic level and as exactly what people with dementia do. It rang painfully true.


Oh good. I will watch.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2022)

*Uncoupled*. An 8-episode quirky comedy starring Neil Patrick Harris about a gay New York high profile property agent in his late 40s who gets suddenly dumped by his long term partner.

I am by no means a big fan of romantic comedies, but this is actually rather funny, well written, not cheesy in any way, and with a wealth of interesting supporting characters. Recommended.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2022)

I was dubious. . . but I like Harris. I'll give it a try.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was dubious. . . but I like Harris. I'll give it a try.


It is not cheesy (my main problem with rom coms) and the dialogue is clever with plenty of funny jibes and put downs. I’d say watch two episodes (they’re short), and if it’s not doing it for you, don’t bother with the rest.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 14, 2022)

I saw the trailer, it looked cheesy.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 15, 2022)

_Rebellion_

Decent doc about XR and it’s first year or two in the mainstream. Now covid is (officially at least, your stance may vary) over have to check what’s happening I think .


----------



## Sue (Aug 15, 2022)

So you know Netflix's algorithms can be a bit random? I've had the same email three times telling me Kindergarten Cop 2 is available from this week. 

I've managed to avoid the first one for like 30 years (it came out in 1990 😱) so I'm not about to start Kindergarten Copping now. Very random indeed.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> So you know Netflix's algorithms can be a bit random? I've had the same email three times telling me Kindergarten Cop 2 is available from this week.
> 
> I've managed to avoid the first one for like 30 years (it came out in 1990 😱) so I'm not about to start Kindergarten Copping now. Very random indeed.



KC1 is great fun!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> So you know Netflix's algorithms can be a bit random? I've had the same email three times telling me Kindergarten Cop 2 is available from this week.
> 
> I've managed to avoid the first one for like 30 years (it came out in 1990 😱) so I'm not about to start Kindergarten Copping now. Very random indeed.


They made a second one?? Who is in kindergarten Cop2? Dolph Lungren????

I don't remember much about the first other than it has a lot more violent action than you would expect from a kids comedy. "SHAAAAADDDDAAAAAAAAPPP".


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2022)

Sue said:


> So you know Netflix's algorithms can be a bit random? I've had the same email three times telling me Kindergarten Cop 2 is available from this week.
> 
> I've managed to avoid the first one for like 30 years (it came out in 1990 😱) so I'm not about to start Kindergarten Copping now. Very random indeed.



I'm confident that not having seen the first one wouldn't affect the amount you enjoy the second


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 16, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They made a second one?? Who is in kindergarten Cop2? Dolph Lungren????
> 
> I don't remember much about the first other than it has a lot more violent action than you would expect from a kids comedy. "SHAAAAADDDDAAAAAAAAPPP".



It wasn’t a kids comedy though was it. It was a comedy about kids. It had a 13 rating, which was about the equivalent of the rating of Jaws, when it was released in the 70s.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> It wasn’t a kids comedy though was it. It was a comedy about kids. It had a 13 rating, which was about the equivalent of the rating of Jaws, when it was released in the 70s.


I am aware of this, I just remember not quite expecting it only having ever caught the box/poster  peripherally. I would not have been actively seeking the film out.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 16, 2022)

I just finished watching Dead Pixels, which is pretty funny, mostly due to Alexa Davies who is brilliant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> It is not cheesy (my main problem with rom coms) and the dialogue is clever with plenty of funny jibes and put downs. I’d say watch two episodes (they’re short), and if it’s not doing it for you, don’t bother with the rest.


Watched the first one.
I am not sure the dialogue is clever and I found the usual barbed NY gay 'funny jibes' a tad tedious. 
It might be a bit too 'american housewives' for me. Witty, successful, poshy posh new yorkers had a relationship boo boo. Oh poo.
As suggested  i'll give it another ep. First one was just the set up.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is in kindergarten Cop2? Dolph Lungren????



Got it in one!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2022)

Ranu said:


> Got it in one!


Is it really?

EDIT
I thought you were taking the piss, but I just looked it up and it is Dolph Lungren!!! . . . I was literally thinking of the laziest cheap arse  response a studio would make for a cash grab sequel - but just for comedy effect on a forum post, not for REALS!!!
Ha ha.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 17, 2022)

The documentary just out about trans skater lee baker is really good, I learnt stuff and it flipped my expectations a bit I'd recommend it. But I forgot the name of it

Edit: "stay on board". I went in expecting a skate documentary which it was but also a lot more. And it's only 70 mins or so, not 3 drawn out episodes like most new docs.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 18, 2022)

Way behind everyone else, I know, but I just watched S1 of The Sinner. There was lots about it that annoyed me (some hackneyed characterisation among the supporting bods, a frankly comedic depiction of criminal investigation and legal process), but Jessica Biel was just outstanding and I loved how the denouement was actually much less grim and much more human than the twisty flashback narrative implied.


----------



## Thora (Aug 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Way behind everyone else, I know, but I just watched S1 of The Sinner. There was lots about it that annoyed me (some hackneyed characterisation among the supporting bods, a frankly comedic depiction of criminal investigation and legal process), but Jessica Biel was just outstanding and I loved how the denouement was actually much less grim and much more human than the twisty flashback narrative implied.


I loved S1.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2022)

A new, animated, episode of the Sandman is out (ep 11)


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 20, 2022)

Just saw episode 5 of The Sandman last night. What a very good series.

Been watching a bit of the Lincoln Lawyer. It's watchable nonsense but suffers in its similarity to Goliath. The lead is no Billy Bob Thornton.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 20, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> The lead is no Billy Bob Thornton.


 I think I've said this before but the lead reminds me of Jim Rockford. 
I like him


----------



## Supine (Aug 20, 2022)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just finished Trainwreck: Woodstock 99.  OMFG.  Well worth a watch.  Review here



Chuffing hell. That was WTF!!! Almost made me scared to go to another festival


----------



## Chz (Aug 22, 2022)

I freely admit that I didn't watch most of it.
But from what I did see of my wife watching _Echoes_, it's fucking awful and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## T & P (Aug 24, 2022)

*Kleo*. A German spy-action-comedy/drama  eight-episode series about an unhinged Stasi female assassin, set around the time of the fall of the Berlin Wall.

It is basically a German Killing Eve, and I would recommend it to anyone who likes that genre. A bit silly at places but it doesn’t take itself too seriously, which makes it work. It is also slick, well filmed and with a good soundtrack. So a rather enjoyable product, and at the halfway point, a solid 7.5/ 10 from me.









						Fans of Killing Eve and The Americans will love this new Netflix spy show
					

"Kleo" is a new 8-episode German-language spy series that hit Netflix on August 19. It's set in Berlin in the 1980s.




					bgr.com


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Kleo*. A German spy-action-comedy/drama  eight-episode series about an unhinged Stasi female assassin, set around the time of the fall of the Berlin Wall.
> 
> It is basically a German Killing Eve, and I would recommend it to anyone who likes that genre. A bit silly at places but it doesn’t take itself too seriously, which makes it work. It is also slick, well filmed and with a good soundtrack. So a rather enjoyable product, and at the halfway point, a solid 7.5/ 10 from me.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have just binge watched it. It is enjoyable. 

Got an 8 from me.

It is dubbed (quite well) in English but also has original German language and subtitles for both languages if you do not like dubbing. 

Recommend it.


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2022)

Got to The Sandman a bit late
Thoroughly enjoyed this...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 25, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Got to The Sandman a bit late
> Thoroughly enjoyed this...


I'm struggling to find myself interested enough to fire up episode two. I'm told it does get better though.


----------



## belboid (Aug 25, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm struggling to find myself interested enough to fire up episode two. I'm told it does get better though.


The Guardian review said that first hour was the finest hour of television you’ll see all year.  Which is odd, as I thought it was crap too.  It does get going and gets much better afterwards though.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 25, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Way behind everyone else, I know, but I just watched S1 of The Sinner. There was lots about it that annoyed me (some hackneyed characterisation among the supporting bods, a frankly comedic depiction of criminal investigation and legal process), but Jessica Biel was just outstanding and I loved how the denouement was actually much less grim and much more human than the twisty flashback narrative implied.


Enjoyed it but so slowly got more and more annoyed by the flaws you mention, especially in later series. Haven't watched the latest one.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 25, 2022)

Supine said:


> Chuffing hell. That was WTF!!! Almost made me scared to go to another festival


I watched it on holiday last week, just brilliant, I couldn't look away


----------



## B.I.G (Aug 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> The Guardian review said that first hour was the finest hour of television you’ll see all year.  Which is odd, as I thought it was crap too.  It does get going and gets much better afterwards though.



Because you misread the review, which was one of the whole season.


----------



## belboid (Aug 25, 2022)

B.I.G said:


> Because you misread the review, which was one of the whole season.


I hadn’t read it at all beyond the headline, for fear of spoilers.  Now I have, there’s a bloody big spoiler for the next episode (which is meant to be the actual finest hour of tv). Hey ho


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2022)

Season 3 of Locke & Key has landed.

I enjoyed Season 1 and Season 2 was good. Looking forward to watching some of S3


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2022)

Kleo is definitely not for everyone, but to me it's the perfect mix of silly, serious, nostalgia, and action. Definitely not as meaty as the Deutschland series, but I'm always in search of some really well done fluff.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 26, 2022)

Chz said:


> Kleo is definitely not for everyone, but to me it's the perfect mix of silly, serious, nostalgia, and action.



I gave it about 15 minutes


----------



## belboid (Aug 26, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Enjoying The Puppet Master so far.


Have an update on the charming fellow









						Briton who was Netflix’s ‘ultimate conman’ flees French police
					

Robert Hendy-Freegard, subject of Puppet Master: Hunting the Ultimate Conman documentary, may face attempted murder charges




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I gave it about 15 minutes


It got better, imo. Even I struggled with the first 20 mins, but I had nothing better to do. But I'm not going to promise it's great, because it isn't.


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Aug 28, 2022)

The Quiet Hour. 
Good solid British post apocalyptic film where a brother and sister struggle to survive an ever present alien force that scoops up the Earth's resources and kills any sign of human life it comes across. As if that's not enough to worry about there's also some pesky starving cannibals they have to contend with.
Decent action thriller if you are stuck for something to watch.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 29, 2022)

steveseagull said:


> Yeah I have just binge watched it. It is enjoyable.
> 
> Got an 8 from me.
> 
> ...


Just watched the first episode with subtitles and enjoyed it.  

The only annoying thing is the subtitles are closed caption ones.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2022)

Finished Kleo, very watchable indeed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2022)

Neflix recommended me Adam Sandler for some reason, so I started watching some of his modern comedy films on Netflix.
Grown ups 2, Blended, Grown ups, Wrong missy, shit like that.

It's quite fascinating. The films are all terrible and all follow a very boring formula that has the plot just happening with the only character motivation being to stick to this rather dull plot. There is zero character development  in any of the films, and all feature several odd scenes where someone suddenly just changes their mind about something to get the 'plot' back on track.

I can understand a comedy  film that has a weak plot linked with a series of sketches, but there generally aren't 'sketches'. It's not funny, just a series of scenes. . . a child might say 'poo' in one, or a woman might have large breasts that make all the men stare.
The morals are really dubious. It's often ok to be a bully and never learn not to be. Sexism a plenty, and everyone is often quite mean to women who are not super models. Physical attributes are there to be made fun of. You can hit and constantly be a dick to a small guy, because he small, and that's funny. Genuinely shocked when David Spade tells one guy at the end of the film (that he has had no  dialogue with in the movie up to this point), that he would never do anything to hurt him (despite the group being utter shits to him throughout the film) and he is his best friend in the world. Where did that come from?

The Sandler characters seem to get away with the most. They are generally an absolute arsehole, but I think we as viewers are maybe not supposed to think this? In grown ups, he slaps a guy around the face several times (in a quite spiteful way) for trying to cook everyone a vegan breakfast. 'No bacon' is the reason he is allowed to be a bullying cunt. 

The biggest weirdness is the supporting cast. . . why did all these quite famous actors sign up for these films? They are loaded with faces. Can they all have thought the script was decent? It's so obviously a steaming turd (they all are). Is he such a nice guy in real life that everyone just loves being in films with him? I watched some of his famous vintage SNL sketches for research, but they are all insanely _unfunny_ . . . I really don't get it. 

Is it all a cheap payday scam for Sandler and his mates? There is certainly a whole load of coke cans in prominent positions. . . Hooters, etc etc.

So far I have laughed only once. I can't even understand why though (a policeman in grown ups 2 said '. . . in my pants' in a comedy voice with a nicely paced delivery).

It's utterly bewildering yet fascinating.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 1, 2022)

I love how you've put the work in there ATOMIC SUPLEX  so we don't have to


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 1, 2022)

The Staircase - starring Colin Firth about a man who finds his wife dead at the bottom of the stairs. Really liking this although not quite finished yet, it really keeps you guessing. Seems it's based on a true story, I really want to say more but it's best seen knowing nothing about it because it's easily spoilered.


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The Staircase - starring Colin Firth about a man who finds his wife dead at the bottom of the stairs. Really liking this although not quite finished yet, it really keeps you guessing. Seems it's based on a true story, I really want to say more but it's best seen knowing nothing about it because it's easily spoilered.


The documentary series it’s based on should also be on Netflix. It made a big splash a couple of decades ago and is  considered the daddy of modern true crime series.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The Staircase - starring Colin Firth about a man who finds his wife dead at the bottom of the stairs. Really liking this although not quite finished yet, it really keeps you guessing. Seems it's based on a true story, I really want to say more but it's best seen knowing nothing about it because it's easily spoilered.



Oh is that actually on Netflix now?  I've seen the documentary on Netflix but thought the film was going on some other streaming service


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Neflix recommended me Adam Sandler for some reason, so I started watching some of his modern comedy films on Netflix.
> Grown ups 2, Blended, Grown ups, Wrong missy, shit like that.
> 
> It's quite fascinating. The films are all terrible and all follow a very boring formula that has the plot just happening with the only character motivation being to stick to this rather dull plot. There is zero character development  in any of the films, and all feature several odd scenes where someone suddenly just changes their mind about something to get the 'plot' back on track.
> ...



nobody ever went broke underestimating etc...


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 1, 2022)

Reno said:


> The documentary series it’s based on should also be on Netflix. It made a big splash a couple of decades ago and is  considered the daddy of modern true crime series.



Yeah I'll look that up next. It was interesting how the filming of the documentary has been incorporated into the dramatization.


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 1, 2022)

Epona said:


> Oh is that actually on Netflix now?  I've seen the documentary on Netflix but thought the film was going on some other streaming service



Oh it seems I posted this on the wrong thread, I meant to put it on the whodunnit thread. No idea where it can be streamed tbh.


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Yeah I'll looke that up next. It was interesting how the filming of the documentary has been incorporated into the dramatization.


I read that the drama  series is very good and I’d watch Toni Collette read the phone book. I’ll catch up with it the next time I’ll get a Netflix subscription.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The Staircase - starring Colin Firth about a man who finds his wife dead at the bottom of the stairs. Really liking this although not quite finished yet, it really keeps you guessing. Seems it's based on a true story, I really want to say more but it's best seen knowing nothing about it because it's easily spoilered.





Reno said:


> The documentary series it’s based on should also be on Netflix. It made a big splash a couple of decades ago and is  considered the daddy of modern true crime series.


I like what I am hearing. I will check it out.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 1, 2022)

The staircase doc is excellent.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 1, 2022)

A few documentaries.

Barbaric genius. A profile of writer, ex-wino (his phrase) , and chess champion John Healy. His book The Grass Arena about his life as a dosser is very good and the reason that his publisher took it out of print is explained here. I enjoyed seeing him on screen so much that I'm completely unable to say whether the documentary is any good. 

Bad Sports is a netflix documentary series where the title obviously came first and they had to scrabble around for subjects. The first one about a basketball betting scandal should go more into the levels of contrition or regret the protagonists have. 

The second one about a weed smuggling racing driver is less of a sport story but has more insight from the people


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The Staircase - starring Colin Firth about a man who finds his wife dead at the bottom of the stairs. Really liking this although not quite finished yet, it really keeps you guessing. Seems it's based on a true story, I really want to say more but it's best seen knowing nothing about it because it's easily spoilered.


Are you in another country? Can only find the documentary on Netflix, not a Colin Firth film.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you in another country? Can only find the documentary on Netflix, not a Colin Firth film.



Yeah they already said above that they posted on the wrong thread - the film isn't on Netflix unfortunately


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 1, 2022)

Boo. Where is it?


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Boo. Where is it?



Sky/NowTV I think


----------



## Reno (Sep 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are you in another country? Can only find the documentary on Netflix, not a Colin Firth film.


I just checked (Wikipedia is your friend in such cases)  and it's HBO Max not Netflix. It's a series though, nöt a film.


----------



## Epona (Sep 1, 2022)

We don't have HBO Max in the UK, their offerings are usually on Sky/NowTV


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> The staircase doc is excellent.


I want to watch it but will have to wait until I’ve finished the dramatised series of it on Sky.


----------



## izz (Sep 2, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I love how you've put the work in there ATOMIC SUPLEX  so we don't have to


That made me crack my face masque 😃


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

I am really trying to concentrate on *Devil In Ohio*

On paper, it looks like it should be right up my street.

It just seems like I've seen too many things like it at this point so it seems quite unremarkable and I am having trouble paying attention to it, maybe I am just tired though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 3, 2022)

That mcafee doc, running with the devil. It’s kinda ok. He was off his face much of the time it would appear


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am really trying to concentrate on *Devil In Ohio*
> 
> On paper, it looks like it should be right up my street.
> 
> It just seems like I've seen too many things like it at this point so it seems quite unremarkable and I am having trouble paying attention to it, maybe I am just tired though.


I looked at that today and I was interested when I thought it was a film. 

I just felt I couldn't face 8 hours of drawn out saga that really could have been told in 2.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I looked at that today and I was interested when I thought it was a film.
> 
> I just felt I couldn't face 8 hours of drawn out saga that really could have been told in 2.



Yeah I think if you want something to binge watch over a couple of days and are in the mood for it, it's decent enough, just a bit - generic modern gothic - if that is the appropriate term.  If you're not expecting oh wow groundbreaking stuff and have a few hours to fill and like that sort of thing (I usually do and will give it another go when I feel less tired and more able to concentrate) then it's probably a decent enough time filler.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 3, 2022)

I quite liked Hotrod. It was a cut above the usual SNL skits sown together with a 'plot' comedy. The joyful daftness and willingness to just go off on a 'cool beans' moment. Reminded me of the Marx Brothers. 

This was the best bit of the whole movie


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am really trying to concentrate on *Devil In Ohio*
> 
> On paper, it looks like it should be right up my street.
> 
> It just seems like I've seen too many things like it at this point so it seems quite unremarkable and I am having trouble paying attention to it, maybe I am just tired though.


It’s not as bad as I thought it’d be. Not bad in the first place, to be fair, but not mind blowing either. Intriguing if slightly formulaic themes. The main drag for me four episodes in is that the pace is a bit slow. But on the other hand this is a miniseries, so I guess shit will have to get real at some point.

6/10 at the halfway mark because we’re giving it the benefit of the doubt for the second half of the series.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 3, 2022)

I've just watched a new British thriller called "I Came By". It was surprisingly decent.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> It’s not as bad as I thought it’d be. Not bad in the first place, to be fair, but not mind blowing either. Intriguing if slightly formulaic themes. The main drag for me four episodes in is that the pace is a bit slow. But on the other hand this is a miniseries, so I guess shit will have to get real at some point.
> 
> 6/10 at the halfway mark because we’re giving it the benefit of the doubt for the second half of the series.



I think I am just struggling to concentrate the last few days due to being tired, I'll give it another go when I feel more like normal.


----------



## T & P (Sep 3, 2022)

FWIW just watched ep 5 and things got much more interesting. Will report once we’ve finished it.


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> FWIW just watched ep 5 and things got much more interesting. Will report once we’ve finished it.



Cool, I trust your judgement as we seem to have similar tastes in TV.  Am fully prepared to give it another go when I can concentrate.


----------



## T & P (Sep 4, 2022)

Epona said:


> Cool, I trust your judgement as we seem to have similar tastes in TV.  Am fully prepared to give it another go when I can concentrate.


Nah, don’t bother. Not completely shit but extremely predictable and very underwhelming.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just watched a new British thriller called "I Came By". It was surprisingly decent.



That wasn't bad at all.. Flawed, but perfectly good for a Wednesday evening. George Mackay was much better in this than in Munich.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> That wasn't bad at all.. Flawed, but perfectly good for a Wednesday evening. George Mackay was much better in this than in Munich.


The one-minded manicness of the character he played here is a better fit for Mackay and his trademark _three day constipation_ face, certainly


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> That wasn't bad at all.. Flawed, but perfectly good for a Wednesday evening. George Mackay was much better in this than in Munich.


He wasn’t in Munich!


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> He wasn’t in Munich!


Munich :The edge of war


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2022)

We are watching Bee and Puppycat. 

It's a remake of the shorter form originals (that were never really completed). Some bits seem worse, some 'maybe better'? but they have basically started the whole thing from scratch. 
The voice acting in some places is terrible, but I wonder if it is supposed to be like that to mimic the terrible US dubs of original Japanese animation. 

It's good enough, but doesn't feel anywhere near as snappy as the original. I wonder if it is still on you tube now Netflix has bought it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> That wasn't bad at all.. Flawed, but perfectly good for a Wednesday evening. George Mackay was much better in this than in Munich.


I enjoyed seeing Lord Crawley being a baddie. I thought he did it quite well.
I also remarked to myself about how I probably first Kelly McDonald playing a schoolgirl in Trainspotting and now she's playing someone's mum. Made me feel all of my years that did...


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I also remarked to myself about how I probably first Kelly McDonald playing a schoolgirl in Trainspotting and now she's playing someone's mum. Made me feel all of my years that did...


 
She's always Diane to me


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I enjoyed seeing Lord Crawley being a baddie. I thought he did it quite well.
> I also remarked to myself about how I probably first Kelly McDonald playing a schoolgirl in Trainspotting and now she's playing someone's mum. Made me feel all of my years that did...



I got that times one million watching Gregory's Girl  then spotting Claire Grogan in an publicity shot for a new Altered Images album.


----------



## Tooter (Sep 8, 2022)

If anyone is after a distraction from the news....watched the first episode of a six hour documentary series on Pizza.  Loved the first episode.....well worth a punt! Each story is pretty fascinating!

'Dig into the best pizza from around the world prepared by chefs from around the world'

Netflix link


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2022)

Cobra fucking Kai is back!!


----------



## nagapie (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm enjoying South of the River, a 3 part docuseries following aspirant young footballers who see football as a way out of lives blighted with poverty and violence. I don't have any interest in football but I am interested in young people and it is set in my endz.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 10, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I looked at that today and I was interested when I thought it was a film.
> 
> I just felt I couldn't face 8 hours of drawn out saga that really could have been told in 2.



I watched in an attempt to distract myself from the stresses of real life and I can confirm it was rubbish.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> Cobra fucking Kai is back!!


Yeah. I'm on it. 
Great MOR daytime start, just the way I like it. 
Daniel should just fucking give up though. It's just karate FFS.


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX - tagging you because I am sure we had a discussion about the film - The Core is now on Netflix  🤣


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 10, 2022)

The Killing of a Sacred Deer. 

Excellent performances all round but I didn't have a clue what was going on for the first half


----------



## Epona (Sep 10, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> The Killing of a Sacred Deer.
> 
> Excellent performances all round but I didn't have a clue what was going on for the first half


Oh god that is a weird one, have seen it on freeview a couple of times, it's all a bit 

The main cast are excellent in it, but again I just want to say


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 11, 2022)

Epona said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX - tagging you because I am sure we had a discussion about the film - The Core is now on Netflix  🤣



I did notice. I suggested to my wife that we watch it for old times sake, and she asked me why I hated her so much. 
I think I would be willing to watch edited highlights of the comedy science wrongness and general insane wrongness. 

I do also own the DVD.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 11, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> The Killing of a Sacred Deer.
> 
> Excellent performances all round but I didn't have a clue what was going on for the first half


Excellent film that.
Check out his other ones.
The Lobster is great and equally weird. Possibly weirder!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 16, 2022)

Just started watching Bee and Puppycat with my daughter, it's great. The animation is gorgeous and the action is deeply, enjoyably silly.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2022)

Old enough which I think is called first errands in Japan and/or the US. Young children filmed going on their first errand.  Very cute. 

Mr Sunshine. Korean period drama with sumptuous cinematography and never-ending sexual tension. Just get it on already, Bruce and Cybil.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Just started watching Bee and Puppycat with my daughter, it's great. The animation is gorgeous and the action is deeply, enjoyably silly.


Did you ever watch the original. I think it was always completely free on channel frederator (You Tube etc). Very similar. It's almost like watching it again in another dimension or after a mandella effect. It will be interesting to see how far it deviates.

Some bits are better, some worse, but it's still the same very gentle slow/low energy show.

EDIT. It's still up on cartoon hangover you tube. . . .
Pilot / start (obviously slightly rough) 

Full original series (very similar in style to the Netflix one)


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 17, 2022)

Anyone into Scandi series...(Spymaster)

Just started The lørenskog Disappearance... so far so good 👍


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Anyone into Scandi series...(Spymaster)
> 
> Just started The lørenskog Disappearance... so far so good 👍



I downloaded the first 3 episodes of this on your rec and watched them on the plane back from holiday yesterday. I found it really slow, and Hagen is one dreary fuck of a protagonist. I’d probably have binned it had I not been stuck on a plane but now I’ve watched half I’ll finish it. Does it pick-up a bit?


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I downloaded the first 3 episodes of this on your rec and watched them on the plane back from holiday yesterday. I found it really slow, and Hagen is one dreary fuck of a protagonist. I’d probably have binned it had I not been stuck on a plane but now I’ve watched half I’ll finish it. Does it pick-up a bit?



I've only got to ep3 myself. 
Had a lot going on here.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

I’m really enjoying Narco Saints, which surprised me because I often don’t get on with Korean stuff. They have a way of making tv and films which I find a bit whacky/zany, which isn’t my taste, but this is brilliant.

The true story of a Korean entrepreneur who became a cocaine dealer by accident. Absolutely bonkers and very entertaining.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 18, 2022)

I'm sticking with it Spymaster cos a lot of scandi series pick up after the first few eps.
The journalist is bound to be the lead character....as it goes forward...

Plus I norice one character who was in Rahnarok in it...


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I’m really enjoying Narco Saints, which surprised me because I often don’t get on with Korean stuff. They have a way of making tv and films which I find a bit whacky/zany, which isn’t my taste, but this is brilliant.
> 
> The true story of a Korean entrepreneur who became a cocaine dealer by accident. Absolutely bonkers and very entertaining.




That's excellent... 
I'm liking quite a lot of Korean series recently.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> I'm sticking with it Spymaster cos a lot of scandi series pick up after the first few eps.
> The journalist is bound to be the lead character....as it goes forward...
> 
> Plus I norice one character who was in Rahnarok in it...



Yeah, I’ll likely finish it tomorrow to escape the whole Liz’s funeral thing. 

It’s based on actual events and I want to find out who did it. Usually if I lose interest in shows like that I just Google the case to skip to the end bit, but this has stayed just on the right side of me having to do that.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, I’ll likely finish it tomorrow to escape the whole Liz’s funeral thing.
> 
> It’s based on actual events and I want to find out who did it. Usually if I lose interest in shows like that I just Google the case to skip to the end bit, but this has stayed just on the right side of me having to do that.




Yes that's kind of where I am at too.
Just want to get to the end.

Its only 5 episodes so it wont take long.

Then I'm on to Cobra Kai the new series. 😁


----------



## MBV (Sep 18, 2022)

I enjoyed Skandal which is a documentary about a financial fraud. Decently paced.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Yes that's kind of where I am at too.
> Just want to get to the end.
> 
> Its only 5 episodes so it wont take long.



I finished this today.

Total shite with a complete non-ending. 

Save yourself a couple of hours of boredom (look at the IMDB reviews with spoilers) and move on to Cobra Kai now.


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 18, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I finished this today.
> 
> Total shite with a complete non-ending.
> 
> Save yourself a couple of hours of boredom (look at the IMDB reviews with spoilers) and move on to Cobra Kai now.



I finished it today too.
I guess the fact its a true story meant that they had to stick to the real ending...

On to Cobra Kai s5..


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2022)

I thought it was going to be awful, as most films featuring American overprivileged teenagers promise to be, but *Do Revenge* is actually rather watchable and entertaining as a Sunday afternoon flick. 

As the title suggests it’s about revenge, planned by two high school girls who’ve been shamed and demonised by some of their peers for no fault of their own. It is heavily based in Strangers on a Train, but there’s more to the story than that.

Good performance by the main two leads, in particular Maya Hawke, the spitting image of mum Uma Thurman.

6.5/ 10 and certainly a good  mindless entertainment weekend film. Lots of swearing including C-words so not for younger ones.


----------



## magneze (Sep 20, 2022)

Spiderhead
Interesting premise and ok for a bit but the last half hour is utterly terrible. Totally loses the already thin plot so much that when there's a "shocking" thing that happens it's unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 1, 2022)

'Eat the rich', Documentary series about the Game stop share business. It's pretty fascinating if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 4, 2022)

Tour du Faso. Documentary about Burkina Faso's biggest cycling event. 

It'll be of most interest to cycling fans. 

That German rider is a complete prick.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 5, 2022)

Well I'm enjoying the Jeffrey Dahmer thing even if nobody else is mentioning it!

I'm a sucker for true crime, serial murderers in particular. And I love Evan Peters so....it couldn't be more up my alley.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2022)

Anyone watched "Blonde" yet?  It's long, it's very grim and depressing, with very interesting cinematography... My kind of movie  

A couple of things were jarring 



Spoiler: for example



talking to a fully formed baby in the womb when she was only a few weeks pregnant


 but overall I thought it was a strong fictionalization of her life. There are things in there which no one knows if they happened but it's possible they might have happened.  Very disturbing but Marylin was out of control, popping pills and disorientated towards the end of her life and this illustrates very well why that might be.  I thought the airplane/audience scenes towards the end were quite outstanding.

edit, I saved review reading for AFTER I watched it, here's one: Blonde review – a hellish vision of Marilyn and her monsters

edit: couldn't watch it all in one sitting though!  I split it in 3.


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well I'm enjoying the Jeffrey Dahmer thing even if nobody else is mentioning it!
> 
> I'm a sucker for true crime, serial murderers in particular. And I love Evan Peters so....it couldn't be more up my alley.



Same here, thoroughly enjoying it.  Evan Peters is one of those actors I would happily watch recite the phone book (I feel like we might have had this conversation about him before sometime!)


----------



## Lorca (Oct 5, 2022)

Watched 'The Help' earlier, starring Jodie Comer and Stephen Graham. It's about a young lass who gets a job in a care home in Liverpool just as the Covid crisis broke. It's a savage, damning assessment of the tories mismanagement in the early days and I sincerely hope that prick Hancock watched it and hung his head in shame. That said, the story does become a little implausible in the latter third, but it's still worth a watch. It's easy to forget just how frightening it was, particularly at the start of the lockdown - this film took me back there, for better or worse.


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2022)

Lorca said:


> Watched 'The Help' earlier, starring Jodie Comer and Stephen Graham. It's about a young lass who gets a job in a care home in Liverpool just as the Covid crisis broke. It's a savage, damning assessment of the tories mismanagement in the early days and I sincerely hope that prick Hancock watched it and hung his head in shame. That said, the story does become a little implausible in the latter third, but it's still worth a watch. It's easy to forget just how frightening it was, particularly at the start of the lockdown - this film took me back there, for better or worse.



Aye, I saw it when it was originally shown on TV and the first bit of it was really good - horrific mind, but very poignant (my OH who used to work in a residential care home prior to Covid could not watch it, too upsetting).
Then it got really silly - should have ended about halfway through as it did go off the rails a bit.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 7, 2022)

really liking sandman!


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 7, 2022)

I've just watched "Made in Supermarionation" It's a documentary from 2014, (but I haven't noticed it before on Netflix) about the makers of Thunderbirds etc. I thought it was well worth a watch.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I've just watched "Made in Supermarionation" It's a documentary from 2014, (but I haven't noticed it before on Netflix) about the makers of Thunderbirds etc. I thought it was well worth a watch.


I enjoyed it but would have liked some terror hawks and non puppet stuff, but I guess that would have not been very supermarionation.


----------



## Epona (Oct 8, 2022)

Anyone given The Midnight Club a go yet?


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Anyone given The Midnight Club a go yet?



Got a Netflix email about that and made a mental note to give it a go once I get through season 2 of FATE the Wynx saga.( yes I know...it's kids stuff and absolute brain twaddle  ..😊)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 8, 2022)

girasol said:


> Anyone watched "Blonde" yet?  It's long, it's very grim and depressing, with very interesting cinematography... My kind of movie
> 
> A couple of things were jarring
> 
> ...


I have thoughts.  

I think it’s trying to be this visually expressionist bit of aureurship, but on top of a plot that’s not quite cohesive. 

Add to that the choice to paint a real intelligent person as a continually passive victim when she just _wasn’t_ - which means the audience has precious little light to drive us through the unrelenting darkness.  

Kermode says this isn’t really Marilyn, not a biopic.  I get that, but I think that’s an ethically compromised starting point.  I also think it doesn’t hold up as a defence.  No avatar of Marilyn-alike stardom could’ve been as big a star with absolutely no power or agency at any point.


----------



## T & P (Oct 8, 2022)

Epona said:


> Anyone given The Midnight Club a go yet?


Missus is visiting her mum has started this, and says it’s very good so far. Starting it right now


----------



## mod (Oct 9, 2022)

mystic pyjamas said:


> The Quiet Hour.
> Good solid British post apocalyptic film where a brother and sister struggle to survive an ever present alien force that scoops up the Earth's resources and kills any sign of human life it comes across. As if that's not enough to worry about there's also some pesky starving cannibals they have to contend with.
> Decent action thriller if you are stuck for something to watch.



Low budget and poorly acted. Me and my daughter both have it 6.5 out of 10. it’s was borderline ‘ok’. But we needed something to watch so thanks for recommending it.


----------



## mod (Oct 9, 2022)

There’s a new version of All Quiet on The Western Front on Netflix. not seen it yet but reviews look good. 

it’s the first german adaptation of the german book. interesting short article about all that here






						First German film adaptation of All Quiet on the Western Front shows ‘shame’ of war | Film | The Guardian
					

Edward Berger’s adaptation of 1928 classic depicts ‘guilt and pain’ felt by Germans over wars




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2022)

Started Little Women. Korean drama. 
Liking it so far


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 9, 2022)

Ten dollar death trip. Documentary about fentanyl use in Vancouver. A brutal documentary about a brutal problem


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 9, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Ten dollar death trip. Documentary about fentanyl use in Vancouver. A brutal documentary about a brutal problem


That was one of the most shocking things I've watched in a long time.

Started watching Blonde and gave up because I was so annoyed about the way Marilyn was portrayed. Thought it was awful.


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2022)

Epona said:


> Anyone given The Midnight Club a go yet?


Well, two episodes in, it’s very good and very watchable! Good storytelling too.


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2022)

Obviously not a recommendation as it hasn’t started yet, but I am very much looking forward to Tim Burton’s Wednesday. The trailer looks ace, at least


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> I thought it was going to be awful, as most films featuring American overprivileged teenagers promise to be, but *Do Revenge* is actually rather watchable and entertaining as a Sunday afternoon flick.
> 
> As the title suggests it’s about revenge, planned by two high school girls who’ve been shamed and demonised by some of their peers for no fault of their own. It is heavily based in Strangers on a Train, but there’s more to the story than that.
> 
> ...


I didn't realise. I recognised her from somewhere, just Googled and realised she was Robin in Stranger Things. She's also got a music career. I just listened to a few tracks, quite like them. Her recently released single, Thérèse, has a NSFW video.  









						Maya Hawke’s Forest Orgy Gets Busted Up By Police In NSFW ‘Thérèse’ Music Video
					

“Stranger Things” star Maya Hawke has released the first single and NSFW music video for her upcoming album, “Moss” (due Sept. 23). The song, “Thérèse,” “i…




					variety.com


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 10, 2022)

felixthecat said:


> That was one of the most shocking things I've watched in a long time.
> 
> Started watching Blonde and gave up because I was so annoyed about the way Marilyn was portrayed. Thought it was awful.


It was horrendous wasn't it, gave up after an hour. I'm not usually that easily offended but I just think that director is an absolutely wanker.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I didn't realise. I recognised her from somewhere, just Googled and realised she was Robin in Stranger Things. She's also got a music career. I just listened to a few tracks, quite like them. Her recently released single, Thérèse, has a NSFW video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though she’s more the spit of her dad IMO!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 12, 2022)

I've just watched Day Shift, enjoyed it. Jamie Foxx is a vampire hunter. I'm more into zombie movies than vampire flicks usually, but this was quite fun and entertaining.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> For anyone looking for a brainless light entertainment film, *Day Shift* is actually very watchable. Jamie Foxx stars as a skint vampire hunter in present day LA who kills vampires for a living. Directed by J.J. Perry of John Wick fame, it has a good blend of comedy, action and of course well choreographed fight scenes.


Just watched it. Agreed. It was better than I expected.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 12, 2022)

I watched The Devil in Ohio.  

It.  Is.  Terrible.  

If the screenplay was submitted for A level homework I’d send it back for clunky exposition.  Truly shite.   Brainless.  Think “ Hallmark channel does True Detective”.  

Not so-bad-it’s-good.  Just shit.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 15, 2022)

The Watcher.
Only on episode 2 but I think it could be good.


----------



## girasol (Oct 15, 2022)

Enjoying Human Playground: Human Playground,  narrated by Idris Elba.  It has beautiful cinematography, some stuff I had no idea people got up and a lot of unanswered questions that one could go research afterwards, for fun (i.e. how fast does a camel actually run? why on earth would an eagle agree to be domesticated? -> Kazakh eagle hunters)    I'm only two episodes in, I'm sure there'll be more questions to come.









						Human Playground (TV Series 2022– ) - IMDb
					

Human Playground: Created by Hannelore Vandenbussche. With Idris Elba, Amy Winters, Kiki Bosch, Efthemia Papadopoulos. This docuseries explores the origins and evolution of play across the globe, from age-old rituals to billion-dollar businesses.




					www.imdb.com
				




One nagging thing, the way he calls animals "beasts", that grated a bit, it's old fashioned and it sounds ridiculous.  But it's also refreshing in that, so far the people involved aren't perfect, or winning.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> The Watcher.
> Only on episode 2 but I think it could be good.


It was good but I felt it kind went a bit 🤨 towards the end


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> The Watcher.
> Only on episode 2 but I think it could be good.


The trailer looked like this is right up our street, so we’ll give it a go tonight.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I've just watched Day Shift, enjoyed it. Jamie Foxx is a vampire hunter. I'm more into zombie movies than vampire flicks usually, but this was quite fun and entertaining.



I canned that after 20 minutes.  Guess I wasn't in the mood


----------



## contadino (Oct 15, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I've just watched a new British thriller called "I Came By". It was surprisingly decent.


I watched it last night. You're right. It is decent.



Spoiler: The bit I struggled with was



Hugh Bonneville, the man who adopted Paddington, as a baddy?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

girasol said:


> One nagging thing, the way he calls animals "beasts", that grated a bit, it's old fashioned and it sounds ridiculous.  But it's also refreshing in that, so far the people involved aren't perfect, or winning.


he’s promoting his latest film. Sly bit of marketing there


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 15, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I watched The Devil in Ohio.
> 
> It.  Is.  Terrible.
> 
> ...



My R asked if it was a so-bad-its-good we could watch together and was disappointed when I said no, its just shit.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> The trailer looked like this is right up our street, so we’ll give it a go tonight.


Finished it.



Spoiler



didnt ultimately deliver...🤔


----------



## Scaggs (Oct 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We couldn’t finish the first episode. Hated the clichéd American middle class family.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2022)

_Kleo_ - 8 parter about a Stasi assassin seeking vengeance.

It was a lot better than I suspected it might be given the derivativeness implied by the _Deutschland 80/86/89_-meets-_Killing Eve_ previews I'd read.

Enjoyed it. The interplay between Jella Haase as the eponymous Kleo Straub and Dimitrij Schaad as Walter Mitty-ish BRD detective Sven Petzold really was sublime, with what felt like genuine (if incredibly odd) connection between them.

Well shot, good supporting cast, some quirky moments, story had an overall arc and left scope for revisiting the characters.

Some things I've not seen mentioned in writeups:

Petzold looks like Charlie Day doing Miami Vice dress-up
[*]There is a singular fourth wall break in the penultimate episode, it's funny
[*]It's a bit multiverse - in this world Mielke is murdered in 1990 instead of dying of old age in 2000, yet all the other 'public-facing' plot elements seemed to line up with real world reality..?


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 16, 2022)

Scaggs said:


> We couldn’t finish the first episode. Hated the clichéd American middle class family.




Yeah I thought they could have done it without the characters being from such a wealthy background. 
The parents motgaging themselves to fork out $3 million for the house put them squarely in the very wealthy class....not just middle class. 

It could have been done differently but if you watch further episodes you realise its all about the house ... not so much them. 

Anyway.  Finished it last night. It could have been much better.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 16, 2022)

Trapped. 

Badly made film about a young Irish guy getting involved in heavy stuff. It's like pages fell out of the script when they were shooting it and no one noticed. 




Spoiler: Spoiler 



The worst bit is when he escapes from the psychiatric institution. He's standing on the roof and just steps forward. With no explanation he's in a room in an abandoned warehouse with a pair of scissors which are enough to smoothly cut off two years of prison beard. There's a gun taped behind a cistern and he's swapped his prison garb for a natty shirt. And the police are waiting for him downstairs.



On the plus side, the film is only an hour and a half


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Trapped.
> 
> Badly made film about a young Irish guy getting involved in heavy stuff. It's like pages fell out of the script when they were shooting it and no one noticed.
> 
> ...


I didn't recognise the title but when I read your precis I thought, _hang on that's familiar_... Turns out I watched it under the name _Anton_, and I endorse your critique. NOTHING MAKES ANY SENSE!


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I didn't recognise the title but when I read your precis I thought, _hang on that's familiar_... Turns out I watched it under the name _Anton_, and I endorse your critique. NOTHING MAKES ANY SENSE!



I'm not watching Anton
I'm not watching Anton
I'm not watching Anton

They've rebadged it you fool


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have given further thought to the ending. Whereas I still find it  very unsatisfactory, because I had really enjoyed the story as an intriguing whodunnit mystery, and I really wanted a mind blowing reveal, this is at the end of the day based on a true story, and one that is very recent and unresolved.

So whereas a much more satisfying ending could have been written, it would have deviated from the true story it’s based on. Although of course there are already several deviations already, so one could say writing a completely fictional ending would have been completely acceptable. 

Incidentally, it is worth to read an account of the true story. Very interesting, and it has made me appreciate the series more
(anyone intending to watch The Watcher should not read any real accounts of it prior to it, obviously)









						The True Story Behind Netflix’s 'The Watcher'
					

Ryan Murphy’s new limited series is almost too horrifying to believe. It’s based on a frighteningly true story.




					time.com


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> I have given further thought to the ending. Whereas I still find it  very unsatisfactory, because I had really enjoyed the story as an intriguing whodunnit mystery, and I really wanted a mind blowing reveal, this is at the end of the day based on a true story, and one that is very recent and unresolved.
> 
> So whereas a much more satisfying ending could have been written, it would have deviated from the true story it’s based on. Although of course there are already several deviations already, so one could say writing a completely fictional ending would have been completely acceptable.
> 
> ...




That's an interesting read and does explain the unresolved ending . It makes the Netflix story all the more creepy.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 24, 2022)

A Trip to Infinity - A documentary film about the nature of infinity. Enjoyable. 

Oni - Fun four part animation that is rich with Japanese culture and folklore. Some annoying english voice acting.


----------



## belboid (Oct 26, 2022)

*Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities *has kicked off with a couple of episodes - co written by GdT just for these two.  

It’s not a groundbreaking piece of work but it is highly entertaining, solid ‘twisty’ tales that suddenly take a Lovecraftian turn.  You’ll enjoy it if you like that kind of thing.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 26, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> A Trip to Infinity - A documentary film about the nature of infinity. Enjoyable.
> 
> Oni - Fun four part animation that is rich with Japanese culture and folklore. Some annoying english voice acting.


I loved A Trip to Infinity.


----------



## T & P (Oct 26, 2022)

belboid said:


> *Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities *has kicked off with a couple of episodes - co written by GdT just for these two.
> 
> It’s not a groundbreaking piece of work but it is highly entertaining, solid ‘twisty’ tales that suddenly take a Lovecraftian turn.  You’ll enjoy it if you like that kind of thing.


Oohh… I wasn’t aware of this existing. Right up my alley, and rave reviews across the board so far, so cheers!






						Guillermo del Toro’s Cabinet of Curiosities review – the horror series that’s perfect pre-Halloween viewing | Television & radio | The Guardian
					

The Oscar-winning director’s eight part anthology is full of delectably nasty tales brimming with some of the most exciting voices in horror




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 26, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I loved A Trip to Infinity.


It tailed off a bit towards the end, but that's a minor quibble.  . . . I mean, where was it going to go?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 26, 2022)

It does go on a bit.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2022)

I fell behind with this thread so apologies if it's been discussed but has anyone else watched The Midnight Club? 
I've just finished it and... 



Spoiler



What!? What was that? 
These Flanagan series for Halloween are stand alone so I don't think there will be more. 
How can it finish like that? 
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Smangus (Oct 27, 2022)

Check out "The Flying Frenchies" documentry, pretty madcap, certainly made me chuckle at the end .


----------



## braindancer (Oct 28, 2022)

belboid said:


> *Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities *has kicked off with a couple of episodes - co written by GdT just for these two.
> 
> It’s not a groundbreaking piece of work but it is highly entertaining, solid ‘twisty’ tales that suddenly take a Lovecraftian turn.  You’ll enjoy it if you like that kind of thing.


Watched the first last night - great stuff - looking forward to the rest....


----------



## T & P (Oct 28, 2022)

braindancer said:


> Watched the first last night - great stuff - looking forward to the rest....


Some are better than others, which is on a par with any anthology series. I really loved The Autopsy  . Pickman's Model (not the poster) is grim as fuck


----------



## Sue (Oct 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> Some are better than others, which is on a par with any anthology series. I really loved The Autopsy  . *Pickman's Model (not the poster) is grim as fuck*


TBF...


----------



## Reno (Oct 28, 2022)

belboid said:


> *Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities *has kicked off with a couple of episodes - co written by GdT just for these two.
> 
> It’s not a groundbreaking piece of work but it is highly entertaining, solid ‘twisty’ tales that suddenly take a Lovecraftian turn.  You’ll enjoy it if you like that kind of thing.


I watched the first episode and found it a very slow and all too predictable. Will give it another episode and if that doesn't grab me, I'll give up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2022)

Reno said:


> I watched the first episode and found it a very slow and all too predictable. Will give it another episode and if that doesn't grab me, I'll give up.


I wasn't much taken by the first, but the second had a pleasant _Tales Of Terror_ vibe 🐀🐈‍⬛


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 29, 2022)

Is the French movie “The Wolf’s Call” on UK Netflix?  I’ve just watched it and it was a pretty enjoyable example of the “Nuclear sub is commanded to launch strike on Russia and must then be stopped by their own Navy to avert WWIII” genre.

Set against the backdrop of a Russian invasion of Finland, it felt very timely and relevant to the strange times we are living in. Maybe that was why it was more believable and gripping than the standard Hollywood version of military action thriller.


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2022)

Being an OA, YA is not something I gravitate to but the fact that_ The Bastard Son & the Devil Himself _is by the creator of _Giri/Haji_, one of my favourite TV series in recent years and the rave reviews, have me intrigued.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 29, 2022)

Reno said:


> Being an OA, YA is not something I gravitate to but the fact that_ The Bastard Son & the Devil Himself _is by the creator of _Giri/Haji_, one of my favourite TV series in recent years and the rave reviews, have me intrigued.




That's one I'll watch..👍

Just finished Vatican Girl...documentary about the disappearance of Eleanora Orlandi a 15 yr old girl.

It doesnt quite give a final answer as to what exactly happened but its pretty bloody obvious the Vatican know...everything.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 29, 2022)

On e4 of The Bastard Son and The Devil himself.

Well worth a watch.
Thanks for the recommendation Reno


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 29, 2022)

The new version of _All Quiet On The Western Front_ is pretty powerful


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2022)

Reno said:


> I watched the first episode and found it a very slow and all too predictable. Will give it another episode and if that doesn't grab me, I'll give up.


I've just watched the first one . .  and boy . . you are not wrong. What a turd. Felt like their could have been a lot more mystery or even just a plot that intertwined in some way. Very A-B-C (but with a very minor a-c). Looked nice enough, but a dreadfully flat story populated by flat characters (woefully wasted actors).


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 29, 2022)

I'm watching the The Haunting of Hill House. Great reviews, but I'm not loving it. I'm never too keen on the multiple timeline series. 
 For me, it's not that scary and very slow.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 29, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The new version of _All Quiet On The Western Front_ is pretty powerful


Agreed - thought this was excellent...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 30, 2022)

I've just binge-watched From Scratch. Very good. But a bit of an emotional rollercoaster ride.


----------



## Epona (Oct 30, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> On e4 of The Bastard Son and The Devil himself.
> 
> Well worth a watch.
> Thanks for the recommendation Reno



I'm currently watching it, being somewhat face-blind I am finding the fact that the 2 main teen women in it look somewhat similar quite difficult, struggling to work out which of them is which whenever one of them is on screen - this is making the plot unnecessarily confusing for me.


----------



## Mation (Oct 30, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> On e4 of The Bastard Son and The Devil himself.
> 
> Well worth a watch.
> Thanks for the recommendation Reno


Just about to start this.

Hope it's better than The Imperfects (IMDB rating says it should be). That was rubbish. (But I have no taste and watched it all and grudgingly enjoyed it anyway.)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> The new version of _All Quiet On The Western Front_ is pretty powerful


Not wrong! Tough watch!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2022)

I watched the netflix film 'Handsome' . . . and liked it.
A sort of comedy murder mystery film. Very simple, it's basically a series of vaguely comic interactions as a detective carries out a murder investigation. Nothing fancy, but pretty solid with enough character depth, dead pan left field comedy and momentum to keep it going. Short, solid, simple and to the point.









						Handsome (film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Four . . . and a half severed thumb up.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't know if _enjoyed_ is the right word to use about watching Kriegerin. A German film about young neo-Nazis (or are they just Nazis?) 

It's powerful and shocking in places. Worth a watch


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I don't know if _enjoyed_ is the right word to use about watching Kriegerin. A German film about young neo-Nazis (or are they just Nazis?)
> 
> It's powerful and shocking in places. Worth a watch


Had that lurking on MyList for ages, might give it a whirl 👍


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 1, 2022)

belboid said:


> *Guillermo del Toro's Cabinet of Curiosities *has kicked off with a couple of episodes - co written by GdT just for these two.
> 
> It’s not a groundbreaking piece of work but it is highly entertaining, solid ‘twisty’ tales that suddenly take a Lovecraftian turn.  You’ll enjoy it if you like that kind of thing.





braindancer said:


> Watched the first last night - great stuff - looking forward to the rest....


Are we watching the same thing? 
I have only watched the first two but will need some convincing to bother going any further. I certainly didn't experience anything 'twisty' at all. 
Both started off with a promising set up that tailed off and became hammy filler by a third of the way through. . . .  then an utterly unremarkable and unsatisfying conclusion for both.


----------



## T & P (Nov 1, 2022)

I have to say I was left somewhat dissapointed with the majority of the Guillermo del Toro episodes, perhaps because I was expecting them to be really good. A couple were 7/10, the rest ranging from meh to positively boring.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> I have to say I was left somewhat dissapointed with the majority of the Guillermo del Toro episodes, perhaps because I was expecting them to be really good. A couple were 7/10, the rest ranging from meh to positively boring.


How many are there? 
How did you rate the first two? If they weren't some of the meh / positively boring ones then there is no point me carrying on. 
I find it odd the show really puts a focus is put on the director of each episode, when to an extent they are not going to be able to morph a basically shite story into anything decent without a lot of deep thought and time.


----------



## Reno (Nov 2, 2022)

With something like _Cabinet of Curiosities_ the 45 to 60 length is tricky. It's not like a feature film where there is the time to develop characters and subplots and it's also not like the segments of an anthology film which are between 15 and 30 minutes and which can get away with coasting on one idea. The daddy of all of these type of shows The Twilight Zone worked better when its episodes where under half an hour, then when they extended the episodes to 55 minutes for one season. They quickly went back to the 30 minute format as it worked much better.

I've now watched the first two and the second one by Vincenzo Natali (Cube, Splice)  is an improvement on the first episode, if still no great shakes. Both feel at once too long and too short. I will skip some of the more poorly regarded episodes but I will watch the ones by Jennifer Kent (The Babadook) and Panos Cosmatos (Beyond the Black Rainbow, Mandy)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2022)

Reno said:


> I now watched the first two and the second is an improvement on the first episode if still no great shakes. Both feel at once too long and too short. I will skip some of the more poorly regarded episodes but I will watch the ones by Jennifer Kent (The Babadook) and Panos Cosmatos (Beyond the Black Rainbow, Mandy)


Interesting. I would probably have just ditched it, but I'd like to see what Panos Cosmatos does. My own reaction on this answers what I said about a focus directors over writers.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How many are there?
> How did you rate the first two? If they weren't some of the meh / positively boring ones then there is no point me carrying on.
> I find it odd the show really puts a focus is put on the director of each episode, when to an extent they are not going to be able to morph a basically shite story into anything decent without a lot of deep thought and time.


Eight. The beauty of anthology series is that some episodes being really bad doesn’t mean others can be good, or great.

The two I enjoyed the most are The Autopsy, and Pickman’s Model. Worth watching imo, though you might still not like them. But they are better than the rest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you. I shall take a look.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2022)

I saw the first one and it really could have been a 22 minuter like other better mystery anthology series. Quite liked the cast and production design, but often that’s all you get with Billy The Bull, as I like to call him. 
Will still check out the others if I get round to it. Mind you, I said that about Sandman and haven’t gone back to watch the rest after enjoying the first. I’m not cut out for tv series anymore, it seems.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Mind you, I said that about Sandman and haven’t gone back to watch the rest after enjoying the first. I’m not cut out for tv series anymore, it seems.


Oh yeah, I said I would give that a decent chance too (only seen episode one and two). . . . but never went back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 2, 2022)

Reno said:


> Panos Cosmatos (Beyond the Black Rainbow, Mandy)


I watched this one today . . . . much better, but I think still suffered from the same sag you mentioned due to the length of each episode.
I'm glad you mentioned it, or I would have just ignored the rest of the series. 
I think it basically looked and sounded much more interesting. Just as many unanswered questions in the writing as the other episodes I have seen but it worked far far better with the direction (there does appear to be basic formula - at least in the three that I have seen).
I might go as far to say that enjoyed this one. . . which is a bit leap from the first two.


----------



## T & P (Nov 2, 2022)

Orang Utan & ATOMIC SUPLEX
The Sandman really is one series that deserves sticking with. Even if you watch the third episode and are still unimpressed,  do carry on- and you’ll see very quickly that eps 4 & 5 are a completely different beast, with outstanding individual performances that alone are worth having given it the benefit of the doubt, as well as a superb setup and story that makes them feel like standalone plays.

Even if you subsequently get bored with the rest of the series and abandon it, I’d be surprised if you regretted having watched the two episodes with David Thewlis.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 3, 2022)

Started The Playlist.

I'm a sucker for Scandinavian series but this is no murder / crime series.


Spoiler



Loosely based on the life of the creator of spotify...who starts from nothing much...no university degree...gets rejected by digital companies including his favoured one...decides to start up his own website despite having nothing.[spoiler/]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2022)

Bloody hell, Blockbuster is a huge pile of shite. I was expecting a real life story adaptation about flogging a dead horse, not Superstore with even less laughs.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell, Blockbuster is a huge pile of shite. I was expecting a real life story adaptation about flogging a dead horse, not Superstore with even less laughs.


I had a feeling it'd be like that. Will be avoiding. Ta!


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 3, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Started The Playlist.
> 
> I'm a sucker for Scandinavian series but this is no murder / crime series.
> 
> ...




This was actually good.


----------



## MBV (Nov 3, 2022)

Really enjoyed The Stranger (film) - Very tense


----------



## Chz (Nov 3, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bloody hell, Blockbuster is a huge pile of shite. I was expecting a real life story adaptation about flogging a dead horse, not Superstore with even less laughs.


How are negative laughs possible?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 4, 2022)

Chz said:


> How are negative laughs possible?


I was going to make a joke about it being so bad that it disproved mathematics or something, but it got me thinking . . . Superstore is really bad isn't it. . there really are no laughs. I have watched it accidentally when the TV has just been on, it just rolls on with some weak unrealistic story and characters which it likes to think is  comedy in itself. Maybe it's just low level backgound TV, the equivalent  like lift music. 

. . . anyway blockbuster is worse. 

Annoying, because there is probably an interesting real life story there to mine. Instead it is inexplicably in a contemporary setting long after anything interesting is happening. They mention modern films that make me want to ask more questions - where do they get stock? As the last shop where do they get their branding supplies, why do they have six staff working the daytime shift all at once? I want to hear more about their interaction with corporate as the whole thing goes down.  

Instead they have gone for an entirely made up story (for instance that's not how live TV works). Very strange.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 4, 2022)

Deadwind 
Series 3.

Didnt spot it til today. 
Great Scandi series.


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2022)

Enola Holmes 2 has just dropped


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 4, 2022)

I really liked Superstore so I might give Blockbuster a go.


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> I really liked Superstore so I might give Blockbuster a go.


I somehow had never heard of Superstore before, until I noticed it being mentioned ITT in the last couple of days. But seeing as it achieves the holy trinity of film & TV reviews (widely acclaimed by professional critics and audiences, and being profoundly disliked by Atomic Suplex), how can it be anything other than brilliant? Will be my next thing to watch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> (widely acclaimed by professional critics and audiences,


You are kidding? 

It's not Mrs Browns boys, but it's not very good.


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You are kidding?
> 
> It's not Mrs Browns boys, but it's not very good.


Well, obviously my comment about your negative opinion being being an indispensable sign was tongue in cheek, but I was not kidding regarding the reviews/ratings by both critics and laymen. They really are pretty glowing across the board, if not universal of course.

As I said I have not seen it yet, so I can’t express an opinion of it yet, but when I’m undecided on what to try out next, and there’s consensus among highbrow critics and audiences about a given series, it seems a no-brainer to give it a try, and even stick with it for a bit longer than you’d normally do if the first few episodes aren’t doing it for you.

The first seasons of Community or Parks and Recreation weren’t terrible, but neither were particularly good or funny. If it hadn’t been for the excellent reviews across the board, I would have certainly not persevered past the first couple of episodes, and missed two superb comedy series I love.


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2022)

Just finished *Enola Holmes 2*. Brilliantly entertaining, better than the first one, and thoroughly recommended.

Not really kiddies or even teenage film even if it might theoretically be classed as one- grownups will enjoy it as much as younger audiences. Running time might initially seem a bit long, though it moves quickly enough.

Mostly good to very favourable reviews and good entertainment at the least. Anyone who might think it is crap would unfortunately have to be added to my ‘po-faced cunt’ list of shame.

A few outlets like the Telegraph have given it a bad review, but without giving anything away, I can exactly see why a woke-obsessed right wing outlet would.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 6, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Deadwind
> Series 3.
> 
> Didnt spot it til today.
> Great Scandi series.



I was disappointed by the first series. It all felt too shoe horned. Decent performances by the leads but something about the writing didn't work for me

Maybe it improves


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 6, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I was disappointed by the first series. It all felt too shoe horned. Decent performances by the leads but something about the writing didn't work for me
> 
> Maybe it improves




I may not be impartial. 
I love Scandi series
And series 2 was great imo.
Series 3 a little disjointed...or else I fell asleep.. (a distinct possibllity).


----------



## T & P (Nov 7, 2022)

Big Mouth S6 is out, and it doesn’t disappoint


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 7, 2022)

Felon - surprisingly watchable prison punch up drama with a beardy Val Kilmer and Stephen Dorff. I wasn't expecting much tbh but it's pacey and largely well-acted.

Based broadly on real events at Corcoran State Prison:

Staged fights, betting guards, gunfire and death for the gladiators​US jail brutality: 'Cockfights' and shootings investigated by FBI​


			Welcome to nginx!
		




Though predictably:

_








						8 Prison Guards Are Acquitted in Corcoran Battles
					

Eight Corcoran prison guards accused of setting up inmate gladiator fights were acquitted Friday of federal civil rights abuses, a resounding verdict that all but ends one of the most troubled chapters in California prison history.




					www.latimes.com
				



_


----------



## Reno (Nov 7, 2022)

I watched another _Cabinets of Curiosity_ episode which was just as tedious as the rest and that's it for me. Instead  I started watching a Norwegian Netflix horror anthology series called _Bloodride_ which two episodes in is great fun. These are under half an hour and more like _Tales of the Unexpected_ in that they are psychological horror shorts with a plot twist, rather than 40 minutes of tedium to wheel out a monster.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> Big Mouth S6 is out, and it doesn’t disappoint


I thought there were one or two weaker episodes, but overall it was great!


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2022)

Chemical needs said:


> I thought there were one or two weaker episodes, but overall it was great!


The vagina one was sublime, and the finale funny as fuck


----------



## T & P (Nov 17, 2022)

Started watching the new fantasy series ’Half Bad: The Bastard Son & The Devil Himself’, which is based in a young adult book trilogy of the same name. Extremely successful apparently though I’d never heard of it.

Fuck me, is it violent & bloody in places for a supposedly young adult product 

Not necessarily a fan of the teen fantasy  subgenre, but it’s fast pace and gory enough to make itself rather watchable, in a silly way.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Started watching the new fantasy series ’Half Bad: The Bastard Son & The Devil Himself’, which is based in a young adult book trilogy of the same name. Extremely successful apparently though I’d never heard of it.
> 
> Fuck me, is it violent & bloody in places for a supposedly young adult product
> 
> Not necessarily a fan of the teen fantasy  subgenre, but it’s fast pace and gory enough to make itself rather watchable, in a silly way.


I thought it was really good. 
Much better than I was expecting


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm three episodes into _1899_, the new series by Jantje Friese and Baran bo Odar. That's the couple who made _Dark_, which was my favourite science fiction series ever. Not quite sure about this one yet, it has great production design, it's spooky and the premise has potential but it's rather slow moving and the character arcs are a little soapy.

Like _Dark_ it's all about the big ideas and I don't know yet if they are good ones. The show is about the Kerberos, an ocean liner going from Southampton to New York in 1899 with 1400 passengers. Along the journey they encounter their sister ship the Prometheus, which disappeared without trace four months earlier. Then things get weird. Along the way it tells the stories of its passengers, all who appear to be escaping their past, revealed via brief flashbacks and hallucinations (inevitable similarities to _Lost_) and that I find the least interesting part of the show so far.

I have my theories, one of whom is the too obvious one that the sister ship, the Prometheus, is a possible future of the Kerberos. I really fucking hope the passengers aren't all dead and in purgatory (I'll sue Netflix for time lost if they are!) and I also hope this isn't about time travel again, though the cliffhanger at the end of episode 2 hints at that. What this reminds me of most is the underrated horror film _Triangle_, which is about an ocean liner stuck in a time loop, also with allusions to greek mythology and a theme of sins of the past. Symbols of triangles/pyramids feature extensively in 1899. 



With _Dark_ they managed the impossible, to sheperd a multitude of timelines, plot twists, parallel universes and a huge cast of characters to a conclusion which was satisfying and genuinely appeared to be planned from the start, so I hope they'll do it again. _1899_ is easier to follow so far but I'm not yet hooked the way I was with _Dark_ after three episodes.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 18, 2022)

Reno said:


> I'm three episodes into _1899_, the new series by Jantje Friese and Baran bo Odar. That's the couple who made _Dark_, which was my favourite science fiction series ever. Not quite sure about this one yet, it has great production design, it's spooky and the premise has potential but it's slow moving and the character arcs are a little soapy.
> 
> Like _Dark_ it's all about the big ideas and those are only hinted at so far. The show is about the Kerberos, an ocean liner going from Southampton to New York in 1899 with 1400 passengers. Along the journey they encounter their sister ship the Prometheus, which disappeared without trace four months earlier. Then things get weird. Along the way it tells the stories of its passengers, all who appear to be escaping their past, revealed via brief flashbacks and hallucinations (inevitable similarities to _Lost_) and that I find the least interesting part of the show so far.
> 
> ...



I didn't realise this was out yet. Looks good, but I've only recently discovered Dark, so have one season left before I go into this.

Annoyingly, if you quote a spoiler, you can see it in the bbcode. Didn't know/realise that before 


Spoiler



I thought it looked like Triangle from the trailer, too. With a bit of Event Horizon thrown in.


----------



## Reno (Nov 18, 2022)

Fez909 said:


> I didn't realise this was out yet. Looks good, but I've only recently discovered Dark, so have one season left before I go into this.
> 
> Annoyingly, if you quote a spoiler, you can see it in the bbcode. Didn't know/realise that before
> 
> ...


True, it also reminded me of Event Horizon. In the end they are just my theories, no real spoilers to what actually will happen as at this point it's all up in the air. Critics were only given the first six episodes to review, so I hope that in the last two we get some solid clues as to what is going on.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2022)

I suspect it’s been mentioned already, but I watched the remake of all quiet on the wester front the other day and thought it was excellent (I’ll admit I’ve not seen the original)


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2022)

Five days to go 









						Netflix’s Wednesday: a wonderfully wacky new take on the Addams Family
					

Tim Burton is on top form with this new Addams Family spinoff, following the delightfully morbid teenager Wednesday




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## nagapie (Nov 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Five days to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will see if my soon to be 13 year old is interested. 

Cobra Kai and Brooklyn Nine Nine his current favourites but about to finish them, can anyone recommend other series he might like? Keeping within the 15 age restriction is good.


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Will see if my soon to be 13 year old is interested.
> 
> Cobra Kai and Brooklyn Nine Nine his current favourites but about to finish them, can anyone recommend other series he might like? Keeping within the 15 age restriction is good.



Locke & Key, if he likes fantasy stuff - it's aimed at a teen audience but I thought it was an interesting enough idea to keep my interest throughout - I think we're on season 3 which they've said is the last and wraps it up nicely.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> Locke & Key, if he likes fantasy stuff - it's aimed at a teen audience but I thought it was an interesting enough idea to keep my interest throughout - I think we're on season 3 which they've said is the last and wraps it up nicely.


I'll suggest that to him, he does like Stranger Things.
I should have said though, I want something I can also watch with him and would prefer that's not fantasy or super heroes.


----------



## Epona (Nov 18, 2022)

Ah right, that does narrow it down a bit!  Fantasy stuff seems to be very popular in terms of the teen/YA sector atm.
I'll have a think and let you know if anything else comes to mind.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 18, 2022)

Epona said:


> Ah right, that does narrow it down a bit!  Fantasy stuff seems to be very popular in terms of the teen/YA sector atm.
> I'll have a think and let you know if anything else comes to mind.


Thanks. Your suggestion is really good for him, I'm sure he'll be interested.
I just also want other stuff for our watching together. Cobra Kai was perfect.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 18, 2022)

Reno said:


> Being an OA, YA is not something I gravitate to but the fact that_ The Bastard Son & the Devil Himself _is by the creator of _Giri/Haji_, one of my favourite TV series in recent years and the rave reviews, have me intrigued.




Not gonna lie, I fucking LOVE this 
It's nonsense, of course, but the pacing is perfect and the characters are all great.
There's a few moments when the humour doesn't quite land, but overall it's bloody excellent


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 18, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Will see if my soon to be 13 year old is interested.
> 
> Cobra Kai and Brooklyn Nine Nine his current favourites but about to finish them, can anyone recommend other series he might like? Keeping within the 15 age restriction is good.


New Brooklyn 99 out (not on Netflix yet tho).


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Not gonna lie, I fucking LOVE this
> It's nonsense, of course, but the pacing is perfect and the characters are all great.
> There's a few moments when the humour doesn't quite land, but overall it's bloody excellent


Yes, we binged four episodes last night. It is a lot better than we thought, and highly watchable.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I'll suggest that to him, he does like Stranger Things.
> I should have said though, I want something I can also watch with him and would prefer that's not fantasy or super heroes.


A Series of Unfortunate Events (the series) is brilliant, and enjoyable by grownups and youngsters alike. A bit Tim Burtonish in style, almost arthouse for young adults, and beautifully shot. Widely acclaimed by critics and audiences alike.

Great performances from the kids and in particular from Neil Patrick Harris as the nefarious Count Olaf









						A Series of Unfortunate Events
					

Synopsis:This series follows the tragic tale of three orphans -- Violet, Klaus, and Sunny Baudelaire -- who are investigating their parents' mysterious death. The siblings are saddled with an evil guardian named Count Olaf (portrayed by Emmy-winning actor Neil Patrick Harris), who will do...




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## nagapie (Nov 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> A Series of Unfortunate Events (the series) is brilliant, and enjoyable by grownups and youngsters alike. A bit Tim Burtonish in style, almost arthouse for young adults, and beautifully shot. Widely acclaimed by critics and audiences alike.
> 
> Great performances from the kids and in particular from Neil Patrick Harris as the nefarious Count Olaf
> 
> ...


Yes, excellent, seen it, more than once.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> A Series of Unfortunate Events (the series) is brilliant, and enjoyable by grownups and youngsters alike. A bit Tim Burtonish in style, almost arthouse for young adults, and beautifully shot. Widely acclaimed by critics and audiences alike.
> 
> Great performances from the kids and in particular from Neil Patrick Harris as the nefarious Count Olaf
> 
> ...



It was brilliant but I couldn't watch to the end (was there an end? ) I felt so suffocated by the fact that they could never escape Count Olaf.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> It was brilliant but I couldn't watch to the end (was there an end? ) I felt so suffocated by the fact that they could never escape Count Olaf.


It does have a conclusion though, unless I am remembering it wrong?


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> It does have a conclusion though, unless I am remembering it wrong?



Maybe, I can't remember, I got fed up of it, found the artificiality of it claustrophobic, I felt trapped in it.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 19, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> Maybe, I can't remember, I got fed up of it, found the artificiality of it claustrophobic, I felt trapped in it.


It does end up feeling like this. My son was fine with it but I wasn't.


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> Maybe, I can't remember, I got fed up of it, found the artificiality of it claustrophobic, I felt trapped in it.


Me too, I gave up after season 1.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 19, 2022)

I saw the first epidermis of 1899 and it just screamed Lost and/or aliens. When the kid brandished the pyramid I just


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I saw the first _epidermis_ of 1899 and it just screamed Lost and/or aliens. When the kid brandished the pyramid I just


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm up to episode 6 of _1899_ now. By episode 4 the pace picks up, by episode 5 the whole thing goes completely batshit and by episode 6 I got a good idea what is really going on. Enjoying this now.


----------



## Reno (Nov 19, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> I saw the first epidermis of 1899 and it just screamed Lost and/or aliens. When the kid brandished the pyramid I just


It's not and it's not but if you don't like pyramids, stay away !


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 20, 2022)

Just finished the second episode of Vatican Girl and completely gripped by it.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 20, 2022)

Reno said:


> I'm up to episode 6 of _1899_ now. By episode 4 the pace picks up, by episode 5 the whole thing goes completely batshit and by episode 6 I got a good idea what is really going on. Enjoying this now.


Starting this on your recommendation as a fellow DARK lover.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 20, 2022)

The Wonder. 

It's not great. Although it's an engaging story, I felt that Florence Pugh didn't show the emotional depth to do it justice.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 20, 2022)

1899 ... is definitely intriguing.
I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 20, 2022)

Binged first episodes 5 of 1899 today, would probably finish it this evening if I wasn't going out. Haven't a clue what's going on tbh. I expect I'll be looking for the Reddit at the end.


----------



## Reno (Nov 20, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Binged first episodes 5 of 1899 today, would probably finish it this evening if I wasn't going out. Haven't a clue what's going on tbh. I expect I'll be looking for the Reddit at the end.


Episode 5 is wild, that's when this show really takes off. I will finish it tonight, my guess is some type of virtual reality simulation..


----------



## Reno (Nov 20, 2022)

I now finished 1899. Over the first 3 episodes I was doubtful whether they can do it again, then from episodes 4 to 6 this thing really takes off and by the last two episodes...they did it again ! Just as Dark took a sci-fi concept, the time travel paradox and took it further than anybody did on film on TV, this takes a different science fiction concept and it runs with it the way that at Dark did. By the end the show answers enough questions for this season to not be confusing or frustrating and then just like with season one of Dark, it ends on a cliffhanger which throws up new questions and takes the show in a different direction. With Dark they resolved all of this mindfuckery satisfyingly so I hope the will here too. This was great and visually it is often spectacular. I think Dark and 1899 have the sci-fi cleverness his fans always claim for Christopher Nolan's films but which I can never really find.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2022)

I have been watching RRR - couldn’t decide what to choose from my watchlist so randomly pressed on this. Glad I did. The title apparently stands for Rise Roar Revolt, but could easily stand for Risible Ridiculous Rollercoaster. An Tollywood Blockbuster that was the most expensive film ever made in India, it’s an over the top (a)historical (b)romance action dance musical that’s 3 hours long but indecently entertaining despite it probably being Hindu nationalist propaganda. Everything is turned up to eleven - like a Michael Bay movie except entertaining and coherently plotted (the songs helpfully telegraph the entire plot if you get confused - make sure you watch it in Hindi with English subtitles - it’s a delight reading them during the song and dance numbers. 
There’s absurd and improbable scenes with all of India’s fierce creatures ripping dastardly English colonisers to piece, impossible Mission Impossible style stunt set pieces and one of the craziest dance offs I’ve ever seen in which the two heroes see off the posh effete English toff ballroom dancers with their Indian hardstyle moves that you have to see to as no words can do the scene justice.
And I still have 40 minutes left to watch. Going back in, but it’s thoroughly recommended escapist nonsense


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2022)

Reno said:


> I now finished 1899. Over the first 3 episodes I was doubtful whether they can do it again, then from episodes 4 to 6 this thing really takes off and by the last two episodes...they did it again ! Just as Dark took a sci-fi concept, the time travel paradox and took it further than anybody did on film on TV, this takes a different science fiction concept and it runs with it the way that at Dark did. By the end the show answers enough questions for this season to not be confusing or frustrating and then just like with season one of Dark, it ends on a cliffhanger which throws up new questions and takes the show in a different direction. With Dark they resolved all of this mindfuckery satisfyingly so I hope the will here too. This was great and visually it is often spectacular. I think Dark and 1899 have the sci-fi cleverness his fans always claim for Christopher Nolan's films but which I can never really find.




Just finished season 1
 I am assuming there will be more....

I love the gradual unravelling of the story. And yes...its as creative as DARK. The same actor playing the captain is interesting...



Spoiler



Kieran is clearly a cunt [SPOILER/]


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 21, 2022)

Reno said:


> Episode 5 is wild, that's when this show really takes off. I will finish it tonight, my guess is .....


A quick reddit suggests that's the concensus. I'm not a fan of sci fi usually but these are such watchable shows. The first 3 episodes really draw you into thinking you know what's going on before everything starts to go west. 

There's a scene 10 minutes into episode 1 that might lend weight to your theory. 



Spoiler



In the scene where Virginia is talking to Maura at the table there's a shot that looks to be a glitch in the simulation where Virginia picks up her cup to drink and the whole room except Maura picks up their cups to drink at the same time


...Course I completely missed it so I'm glad other people notice these things because I tend to be so engrossed in watching that I can't think at the same time about the bigger picture and I'm not so familiar with the concepts/tropes of sci fi.

Quite tempted to read more and watch the whole thing again.


----------



## Reno (Nov 21, 2022)

Yes, that moment with cups was great, really startling !


----------



## Reno (Nov 21, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Just finished season 1
> I am assuming there will be more....
> 
> I love the gradual unravelling of the story. And yes...its as creative as DARK. The same actor playing the captain is interesting...
> ...


I hope that as with Dark, they’ll have a 3 season plan. And that Netflix will renew it of course.


----------



## T & P (Nov 23, 2022)

Strong, highly enjoyable and promising first episode of *Wednesday Addams*, and a strong recommendation if you remotely like Tim Burton, the Addams Family, or that kind of sub-genre. Intriguing subplots developing, a solid cast, and very good production values as well. Frankly, anyone who hates it will have to be added to my po-faced cunt list.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Strong, highly enjoyable and promising first episode of *Wednesday Addams*, and a strong recommendation if you remotely like Tim Burton, the Addams Family, or that kind of sub-genre. Intriguing subplots developing, a solid cast, and very good production values as well. Frankly, anyone who hates it will have to be added to my po-faced cunt list.


Oh I'm really pleased to hear that, I've been looking forward to it


----------



## Numbers (Nov 23, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Oh I'm really pleased to hear that, I've been looking forward to it


x 2

Gonna watch 1st episode in a few mins.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 24, 2022)

[Re. The Dig]



Epona said:


> Still just the thought of it makes the hairs on my arms stand up.  I am enjoying the film.


Watched it yesterday and surprised myself by how much I liked it. Ralph Fiennes‘s performance was part of the reason. So authentic as the humble, inhibited excavator.

Hell of a discovery really. Makes you wonder how much else is just below the surface, waiting to tell its story if we uncover it. I must watch some Time Team episodes!

[Edit: sorry, quoted wrong post..! I meant to at least quote one which includes the film’s title, which is “The Dig”]


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2022)

Just watched the first episode of 'Wednesday' this morning, enjoyed it, going into ep 2 now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 24, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Hell of a discovery really. Makes you wonder how much else is just below the surface, waiting to tell its story if we uncover it. I must watch some Time Team episodes!



Watch Detectorists instead, to see what's really going on below the surface


----------



## newme (Nov 24, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Just watched the first episode of 'Wednesday' this morning, enjoyed it, going into ep 2 now.


Did 3 episodes yesterday and got the two adult kid watching it too, not sure about the 10 year old yet based on one thing so far but will see lol.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 24, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Watch Detectorists instead, to see what's really going on below the surface


This one? Detectorists


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 24, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> This one? Detectorists



Yes. That's it. It's all on iplayer.


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 24, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Yes. That's it. It's all on iplayer.


Will give it a watch. Review scores as high as that look promising.


----------



## Chz (Nov 24, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Will give it a watch. Review scores as high as that look promising.


It's wonderful.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 24, 2022)

Chz said:


> It's wonderful.


Yeah, really excellent.

There's a load of gentle comedy gems on iPlayer.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2022)

Finished _Wednesday_. Whereas not vintage stuff for the ages, certainly nothing less than a 7.5/ 10 and very enjoyable for me. Jenna Ortega is brilliant, a worthy successor to Christina Ricci in the role. Gwendoline Christie is also great as the headmistress.

Unconfirmed trivia (because it’s my guess). Whereas the only shooting locations mentioned so far on IMDB are in Romania, I’d wager the scenes set at Jericho’s main square are the same permanent set that was used for the Back to the Future films as well as various other films and series. I’d further venture the cafe is the same space occupied by the diner where Marty McFly first meets his 1950s-age father.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 25, 2022)

Detectorists is a real gem.  One of the finest things I've seen in years.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

Archer S13 coming next week


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 26, 2022)

T & P said:


> Archer S13 coming next week


The new post-MeToo Archer - I'm not sure if it really worked.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2022)

I tried the Cabinet Of Curiosities last night and was a little non-plussed by the first and then suitable horrified by the second!

Am looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Mattym (Nov 27, 2022)

Run for the money, Battle Royal- wasn't sure that it was going to be my sort of thing, but it really grew on me. Like a Japanese version of Hunted. Only 4 Episodes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2022)

Another Round. Scandi boozers try to stay permanently pissed. Reminded me of my twenties. 

And my thirties.


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2022)

goldenecitrone said:


> Another Round. Scandi boozers try to stay permanently pissed. Reminded me of my twenties.
> 
> And my thirties.


Really enjoyed that film.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 28, 2022)

goldenecitrone said:


> Another Round. Scandi boozers try to stay permanently pissed. Reminded me of my twenties.
> 
> And my thirties.



Yes it's good that.


----------



## Chz (Nov 30, 2022)

Episode 7 of Cabinet of Curiousities...

What in the ever living fuck did I just watch?


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

*Troll*. A new Norwegian fantasy thriller film about, er, trolls. 

If you like that genre, actually pretty decent. Doesn’t do anything new but still better written and more three dimensional than shit loads of its bigger budget monster Hollywood  counterparts. And whereas special effects is never the focal point here, pretty impressive CGI actually, and kept to a minimum. Recommended.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

Chz said:


> Episode 7 of Cabinet of Curiousities...
> 
> What in the ever living fuck did I just watch?


Yes, that was one of those you feel like shouting about ’what a load of pretentious shite’ whilst expecting someone to come along any minute and tell you you clearly hadn’t got it at all.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Troll*. A new Norwegian fantasy thriller film about, er, trolls.
> 
> If you like that genre, actually pretty decent. Doesn’t do anything new but still better written and more three dimensional than shit loads of its bigger budget monster Hollywood  counterparts. And whereas special effects is never the focal point here, pretty impressive CGI actually, and kept to a minimum. Recommended.


Trollhunter is one of my favourite films, will give this a look.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Troll*. A new Norwegian fantasy thriller film about, er, trolls.
> 
> If you like that genre, actually pretty decent. Doesn’t do anything new but still better written and more three dimensional than shit loads of its bigger budget monster Hollywood  counterparts. And whereas special effects is never the focal point here, pretty impressive CGI actually, and kept to a minimum. Recommended.


If the special effects weren't the focal point, then what was ? There is nothing here but the most basic of plots or characters, as soon as a scene stars you'll now how it ends if you've ever seen a film like it. All there is to this is decent CGI for a Norwegian movie. The rest is as generic as this type of movie can be.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Trollhunter is one of my favourite films, will give this a look.


Trollhunter is way better and its funny as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yes, that was one of those you feel like shouting about ’what a load of pretentious shite’ whilst expecting someone to come along any minute and tell you you clearly hadn’t got it at all.


Have to see this now. Am up to 6 so far and the best thing about them all so far is the production design of the sets. But Cosmatos must surely have a few tricks up his sleeve to stand out from the others. Best so far is the fourth one, with the poor lass and the beauty lotion - she was great - never seen her before in owt but she elevated the shoddy material


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

Reno said:


> If the special effects weren't the focal point, then what was ? There is nothing here but the most basic of plots or characters, as soon as a scene stars you'll now how it ends if you've ever seen a film like it. All there is to this is decent CGI for a Norwegian movie. The rest is as generic as this type of movie can be.


Well, the storytelling of course. Clearly special effects are important towards the overall quality of a sci-fi film featuring giant creatures, but what I meant is that CGI wasn’t overused or gratuitous. The filmmakers were not trying to woo audiences with excessive slow-motion shots of city buildings being destroyed by the antagonist in question, as it tends to be the norm with so many Hollywood films.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> Well, clearly they’re important towards the overall quality of the film, but what I meant is that CGI wasn’t overused or gratuitous. The filmmakers were not trying to woo audiences with excessive slow-motion shots of city buildings being destroyed by the antagonist in question, as it tends to be the norm with so many Hollywood films.



Maybe you shouldn't measure this by the most shit of Hollywood movies but by better ones of its kind ? Anyways, I thought this was woeful and I still feel resentful for the time I just wasted on it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

Fair enough. As I did say, one should like that type of genre in the first place. And fair enough if you do like that genre and still thought this was shit. But that I would find somewhat puzzling, because imo it is markedly better and less clichéd than most of, say, the Transformer and Godzilla films of recent years.

It is no Trollhunter (or pretends to be imo), but if one likes the aforementioned silly monster films in general, this is no worse than most of them.

Bottom line: this is a recommendation for those happy to watch a Transformer/ Godzilla style entertaining mindless film of an afternoon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fair enough. As I did say, one should like that type of genre in the first place. And first enough if you do and still thought this was shit. But imo it is markedly better than most of the Transfomer and Godzilla films of recent years.
> 
> Bottom line: this is a recommendation for those happy to watch a Transformer/ Godzilla style entertaining mindless film of an afternoon. It is no Trollhunter (or pretends to be imo), but if you like the aforementioned films you should like this as well.


Where do you get the time to consume all of these two stars?


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Where do you get the time to consume all of these two stars?


You asked that before, but as it happens I was working from home today and my OH was half asleep on the sofa but demanding mindless visuals/ sound as background, so a perfectly appropriate choice, actually.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fair enough. As I did say, one should like that type of genre in the first place. And fair enough if you do like that genre and still thought this was shit. But that I would find somewhat puzzling, because imo it is markedly better and less clichéd than most of, say, the Transformer and Godzilla films of recent years.
> 
> It is no Trollhunter (or pretends to be imo), but if one likes the aforementioned silly monster films in general, this is no worse than most of them.
> 
> Bottom line: this is a recommendation for those happy to watch a Transformer/ Godzilla style entertaining mindless film of an afternoon.


What makes you think I don't like this type of genre ? I've written enough about it here over the last couple of decades.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

Reno said:


> What makes you think I don't like this type of genre ? I've written enough about it  here over the last couple of decades.


I didn’t know your inclinations on that subgenre either way. But AFAIAC, anyone happy to watch monster disaster thriller films a la Michael Bay that are purely mindless entertainment is likely to enjoy this one as well. But of course, fair enough if you disagree.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2022)

Just watched all 5 seasons of _Midnight Diner_ and _Midnight Diner:Tokyo Stories_. Gentle stories about the customers, mostly bar workers, escorts, strippers, gansters and gamblers who come to this little diner where the chef only has one thing on the menu - but will make anything you like if he has the incredients. Each half hour episode ended with a recipe or cooking tip.  Loved it. Can't stop humming the theme tune. 

Be warned it might mke you hungry


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 2, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just watched all 5 seasons of _Midnight Diner_ and _Midnight Diner:Tokyo Stories_. Gentle stories about the customers, mostly bar workers, escorts, strippers, gansters and gamblers who come to this little diner where the chef only has one thing on the menu - but will make anything you like if he has the incredients. Each half hour episode ended with a recipe or cooking tip.  Loved it. Can't stop humming the theme tune.
> 
> Be warned it might mke you hungry


Sounds good.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> Well, the storytelling of course. Clearly special effects are important towards the overall quality of a sci-fi film featuring giant creatures, but what I meant is that CGI wasn’t overused or gratuitous. The filmmakers were not trying to woo audiences with excessive slow-motion shots of city buildings being destroyed by the antagonist in question, as it tends to be the norm with so many Hollywood films.


----------



## Chz (Dec 2, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just watched all 5 seasons of _Midnight Diner_ and _Midnight Diner:Tokyo Stories_. Gentle stories about the customers, mostly bar workers, escorts, strippers, gansters and gamblers who come to this little diner where the chef only has one thing on the menu - but will make anything you like if he has the incredients. Each half hour episode ended with a recipe or cooking tip.  Loved it. Can't stop humming the theme tune.
> 
> Be warned it might mke you hungry


It's a favourite here, to the extent that I think we've watched them all twice now. And I'm not allowed to skip the theme tune.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 2, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just watched all 5 seasons of _Midnight Diner_ and _Midnight Diner:Tokyo Stories_. Gentle stories about the customers, mostly bar workers, escorts, strippers, gansters and gamblers who come to this little diner where the chef only has one thing on the menu - but will make anything you like if he has the incredients. Each half hour episode ended with a recipe or cooking tip.  Loved it. Can't stop humming the theme tune.
> 
> Be warned it might mke you hungry



Absolutely loved this; really gentle.

And yes to the hunger making. I have had butter rice with a dash of  soy sauce or bonito flakes a few times since.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 2, 2022)

sounds like Midnight Asia, which is also excellent.


----------



## T & P (Dec 2, 2022)

Archer S13 has arrived


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 3, 2022)

Finished Wednesday.
Enjoyed it.


----------



## Chz (Dec 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> Archer S13 has arrived


"It's like his liver absorbs alcohol and excretes luck."


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 3, 2022)

Netflix recommendations?

Reccomend you quit Netfucks and put the money to better use.


----------



## Reno (Dec 3, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Netflix recommendations?
> 
> Reccomend you quit Netfucks and put the money to better use.


Meta !


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Netflix recommendations?
> 
> Reccomend you quit Netfucks and put the money to better use.


It’s only £7 a month. That won’t even get you a pint in London. £7 a month for a shitload of tv and movies is a bargain really.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Netflix recommendations?
> 
> Reccomend you quit Netfucks and put the money to better use.


I certainly wouldn't pay for it every month as they only occasionally have something I like, but mine is shared with housemates. Not sure about your avatar btw. It's a bit weird to have a detached arse floating round the boards.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2022)

Yeh, fuck off with that.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Not sure about your avatar btw. It's a bit weird to have a detached arse floating round the boards.


I'm not called Seymour Butts for nothing


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2022)

We got that. Fuck off.

So men, when you'e all nice on the feminism threads about listening to women's voices, why aren't you objecting to this sexist prick?


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> I'm not called Seymour Butts for nothing


You could remove it for one of two reasons: you suddenly realise it's obnoxious for women to have to see objectified women's buttocks around, and it is the kind of thing that comes out of a patriarchal culture that benefits none of us. Or, you just realise it isn't the culture of these boards and people are going to continue calling you a prick for it when you're trying to discuss other things. Reason one would be nice, but failing that reason two would work, at least as a temporary fix. If you hang around on the boards long enough I'd like to think we can convert you to Reason One eventually


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> We got that. Fuck off.
> 
> So men, when you'e all nice on the feminism threads about listening to women's voices, why aren't you objecting to this sexist prick?


I dunno about anyone else, but i have just reported the avatar - hadn’t noticed it until it was pointed out by Brainaddict


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I dunno about anyone else, but i have just reported the avatar - hadn’t noticed it until it was pointed out by Brainaddict



Good. Me too. 

What a wanker.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> We got that. Fuck off.
> 
> So men, when you'e all nice on the feminism threads about listening to women's voices, why aren't you objecting to this sexist prick?


Only just seen that. 

Ban I say! Ban!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> We got that. Fuck off.
> 
> So men, when you'e all nice on the feminism threads about listening to women's voices, why aren't you objecting to this sexist prick?



I assumed he's a wannabe proctologist.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Netflix recommendations?
> 
> Reccomend you quit Netfucks and put the money to better use.



Your avatar is offensive...& misogynistic. 
Can you delete it?


----------



## Chz (Dec 4, 2022)

Avatars? What avatars? 

Also, finished _Wednesday._ It was decent, but I have to applaud any series where a disembodied hand is the character that feels most fully formed. Was surprised to see it's all practical effects - no CGI. I've got used to CGI being so good sometimes that I actually thought it was that, but I suppose the hand's "emotions" were just too good to be computer generated.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> We got that. Fuck off.


Fuck off and die, cunt.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> You could remove it for one of two reasons: you suddenly realise it's obnoxious for women to have to see objectified women's buttocks around, and it is the kind of thing that comes out of a patriarchal culture that benefits none of us. Or, you just realise it isn't the culture of these boards and people are going to continue calling you a prick for it when you're trying to discuss other things. Reason one would be nice, but failing that reason two would work, at least as a temporary fix. If you hang around on the boards long enough I'd like to think we can convert you to Reason One eventually


Unlike Red Twat (above), you make a reasoned argument. It was not intended to offend and as you've asked in polite and reasonable fashion, I will indeed remove it.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 4, 2022)

Post # 10508 reported.

Do you really think this is the place for you?


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Do you really think this is the place for you?


Dunno, Ellie. But what I do know is that if someone gives me crap, they'll get the same back with interest.

Good idea: Post #10,500  Reported.

Next question.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Your avatar is offensive...& misogynistic. Can you delete it?


I've amended it.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I assumed he's a wannabe proctologist.


Know why you should never assume?


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> Me too. What a wanker.


Indeed you are. I agree.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Fuck off and die, cunt.


Wishing death on people is not the done thing on here. I'd say this is the wrong place for you.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I'd say this is the wrong place for you.


I'd say what you say is of no consequence.

Your amateur attempts at agitation won't work.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> I'd say what you say is of no consequence.
> 
> Your amateur attempts at agitation won't work.


Nice story


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Fuck off and die, cunt.


Run along now


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2022)

I don't like Seymour Butts, I cannot lie.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Run along now


Thank you for your suggestion, but I don't think so.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> I don't like Seymour Butts, I cannot lie.


What a shame.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, but I don't think so.


Jump before you are pushed


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Jump before you are pushed


I refer you to my previous response.


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

What an arse


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Unlike Red Twat (above), you make a reasoned argument. It was not intended to offend and as you've asked in polite and reasonable fashion, I will indeed remove it.



I don't owe you any kind of reasoned argument or anything else that takes more than a couple of seconds of my time


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Fuck off and die, cunt.



You sound like a very angry little man.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> I don't owe you any more than a couple of seconds of my time


That's good, because I wouldn't want it...


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> You sound like a very angry little man.


No, not really, but thanks for your input, Red Twat


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Supine said:


> What an arse


Indeed, it's a corker


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

So, to try and get the thread back on topic... 

As it happens I found out this morning I had a four month free Netflicks trial via Sky, so signed up and watch *Troll* today. Turned out to be an entertaining if a bit overlong Norge King Kong with a giant mountain troll playing the part of the ape.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> So, to try and get the thread back on topic...
> 
> As it happens I found out this morning I had a four month free Netflicks trial via Sky, so signed up and watch *Troll* today. Turned out to be an entertaining if a bit overlong Norge King Kong with a giant mountain troll playing the part of the ape.


"Fuck off and die cunt (deep breath). . . but anyway . . . "


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2022)

Finished 1899.

Turned out a bit disappointed.  I wasn't wildly keen on any character, the weird kid and Hobbit Ian Curtis were particularly irritating.  But the overall thing was more than good enough to keep going with - an interesting set up, even if it wasn't clear what the actual set up was (iyswim) and overwhelmingly well written and performed.

But then there was the episode seven reveal and it's just 'oh, well thats any sense of jeopardy gone then.' I'm sure they'll be a good reason shown for what's gone before, they pulled it off with Dark so I trust in the overarching storytelling, but is didn't leave me desperately wanting the next season immediately like Dark did.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> "Fuck off and die cunt (deep breath). . . but anyway . . . "


I preferred Troll, myself... but each to their own 🤣


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

editor can we have zero tolerance for twerps like this please? No week ban or thread bans - just permanent ejection from this community? Ta!


----------



## Supine (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> editor can we have zero tolerance for twerps like this please? No week ban or thread bans - just permanent ejection from this community? Ta!



When you’re selecting a hammer choose the OU approved BIG HAMMER.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> editor can we have zero tolerance for twerps like this please? No week ban or thread bans - just permanent ejection from this community? Ta!


Reported


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Reported


for what reason?


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> for what reason?


For me to know and you to find out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> For me to know and you to find out.


grow up


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> grow up


Go away.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 5, 2022)

My 'recommendation' is that posters concentrate on the thread topic and not petty squabbling, bullying and mob behavior.

Anyway, I like Netflix. It's not too expensive and offers a lot of good movies. It's reach and the quality has grown since the Pandemic.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2022)

Next person to piss about on this thread gets banned off it. And so does anyone continuing the pissing about.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 5, 2022)

You're not banning someone who told me to fuck off and die cunt? You think that kind of misogynistic aggression is ok do you? That's not pissing about. I've been a member of this community for a long time. You've called this badly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> You're not banning someone who told me to fuck off and die cunt? You think that kind of misogynistic aggression is ok do you? That's not pissing about. I've been a member of this community for a long time. You've called this badly.


Agreed. SB needs a permanent ban.


----------



## T & P (Dec 5, 2022)

Netflix should make a mini series about the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Agreed. SB needs a permanent ban.


Quite. Zero tolerance as I said


----------



## Mation (Dec 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Next person to piss about on this thread gets banned off it. And so does anyone continuing the pissing about.


Have you read back through the series of posts?

This isn't a tell everyone off situation. Seymour Butts needs to be banned from the site altogether, and Red Cat deserves an apology.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> You're not banning someone who told me to fuck off and die cunt? You think that kind of misogynistic aggression is ok do you? That's not pissing about. I've been a member of this community for a long time. You've called this badly.


No, I didn't see that message because I've been both ill and busy. So my post was a quick stopgap to try and get the thread back on track. 

A private message mighty have been more helpful than slagging me off in public.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

Mation said:


> Have you read back through the series of posts?
> 
> This isn't a tell everyone off situation. Seymour Butts needs to be banned from the site altogether, and Red Cat deserves an apology.


Please try and understand I'm not always able to trawl through long threads at a moment's notice. And if you look at my posting history you'd see that I've hardly been on this site since Friday night.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2022)

Thanks for the banning, editor


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 6, 2022)

editor said:


> No, I didn't see that message because I've been both ill and busy. So my post was a quick stopgap to try and get the thread back on track.
> 
> A private message mighty have been more helpful than slagging me off in public.



Sure, I can do this next time. I might also have extenuating circumstances. 

You could also just say sorry, I hadn't realised the full context when I responded etc. 

Thank you for the banning.


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

Red Cat said:


> You could also just say sorry, I hadn't realised the full context when I responded etc.


<comment removed as it's the kind of thing that makes me want to give up running this site>


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 6, 2022)

_Pieces of Her. _

Watched the first couple of episodes this evening. 

So far it looks like a solid mystery series.


----------



## Mation (Dec 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Please try and understand I'm not always able to trawl through long threads at a moment's notice. And if you look at my posting history you'd see that I've hardly been on this site since Friday night.


Does the site need another mod or two? If someone reports a post, there should be a mod available within some reasonable timespan who can read the history, given pointers. I don't think anyone would expect that always to be you; it's just that you're the one who responded to this particular problem.

Do we need more mods? (I'd volunteer but couldn't be reliable enough :/ )


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2022)

Mation said:


> Does the site need another mod or two? If someone reports a post, there should be a mod available within some reasonable timespan who can read the history, given pointers. I don't think anyone would expect that always to be you; it's just that you're the one who responded to this particular problem.
> 
> Do we need more mods? (I'd volunteer but couldn't be reliable enough :/ )


To be honest, even with loads of mods there's always going to be periods where it takes a while to kick off idiots. In about 99% of the cases trollers are kicked off within an hour, and what happened here is really quite rare.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 8, 2022)

Anyone had a look at Harry and Meghan? 

😁


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2022)

I haven’t finished it yet, but I’m pretty certain the remaining time won’t change my opinion of it, so here it goes: *Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio* is just brilliant, and a fucking delight.

As you would expect from the man, this is pretty far removed in tone from the Disney version, never mind the recent live action reboot (though still child-friendly). Expect fascists, religious bigotry, and above all a wonderful stop motion animation visual treat.

Rave reviews across the board so don’t just take my word for it. Highly recommended 






						Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio review – a superbly strange stop-motion animation | Animation in film | The Guardian
					

The director of the Oscar-winning The Shape of Water has turned the timeless fable into a magical Mussolini-era parable




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## story (Dec 9, 2022)

Reno said:


> Maybe you shouldn't measure this by the most shit of Hollywood movies but by better ones of its kind ? Anyways, I thought this was woeful and I still feel resentful for the time I just wasted on it.



I agree, it was rubbish. As soon as I realised it was bobbins I switched up the speed and got my laptop out to fool about online while it was playing. Slowed it down for some of the CGI, which was alright.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 10, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t finished it yet, but I’m pretty certain the remaining time won’t change my opinion of it, so here it goes: *Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio* is just brilliant, and a fucking delight.
> 
> As you would expect from the man, this is pretty far removed in tone from the Disney version, never mind the recent live action reboot (though still child-friendly). Expect fascists, religious bigotry, and above all a wonderful stop motion animation visual treat.
> 
> ...




Watching this and I agree with you and reviews.
Just a beautiful film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Just watched all 5 seasons of _Midnight Diner_ and _Midnight Diner:Tokyo Stories_. Gentle stories about the customers, mostly bar workers, escorts, strippers, gansters and gamblers who come to this little diner where the chef only has one thing on the menu - but will make anything you like if he has the incredients. Each half hour episode ended with a recipe or cooking tip.  Loved it. Can't stop humming the theme tune.
> 
> Be warned it might mke you hungry


Japanese TV seems overly obsessed with cooking/presenting food. It quite often pops up in shows where as a westerner I really don't expect it to have such prominence.  It's no wonder bake off is a massive hit over there. I saw an undercover documentary  programme where they snuck into North Korea on a tiny boat at great risk, only to try out the local food in basically the same way / format that that they do for every MOR daytime TV show.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2022)

Just watched *The Laundromat, worth watching*. "When a widow gets swindled out of insurance money, her search for answers leads to two cunning lawyers in Panama who hide cash for the super rich." So far so tedious sounding. But I watched it, because I'd searched for 90 minute movies because I had an hour and a half to watch a movie before the England v France match and didn't have time to faff about watching lots of other trailers. And Meryl Streep was in the trailer, so I thought even though I haven't heard of it, it must be all right, right? Turns out it's about the Panama Papers, Gary Oldman and Antonio Banderas are Mossack and Fonseca of the Mossack Fonseca law firm. It's starts with some very, very clunky exposition dialogue. It's kind of like different vignettes/short stories loosely linked together. But basically it attempts to tell a very complicated story about white collar crime in a relatable, entertaining, humourous and understandable way.

ETA: There's some breaking of the fourth wall too.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2022)

[


AnnO'Neemus said:


> Just watched *The Laundromat, worth watching*. "When a widow gets swindled out of insurance money, her search for answers leads to two cunning lawyers in Panama who hide cash for the super rich." So far so tedious sounding. But I watched it, because I'd searched for 90 minute movies because I had an hour and a half to watch a movie before the England v France match and didn't have time to faff about watching lots of other trailers. And Meryl Streep was in the trailer, so I thought even though I haven't heard of it, it must be all right, right? Turns out it's about the Panama Papers, Gary Oldman and Antonio Banderas are Mossack and Fonseca of the Mossack Fonseca law firm. It's starts with some very, very clunky exposition dialogue. It's kind of like different vignettes/short stories loosely linked together. But basically it attempts to tell a very complicated story about white collar crime in a relatable, entertaining, humourous and understandable way.





Spoiler



The chap 'Maywood', the China angle, relates to the murder of British businessman Neil Heywood. Not sure why they named the Chinese politician and his wife, the murderer, but not the victim of their crime. 






						Murder in the Lucky Holiday Hotel
					

INCCCCC




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



The BBC's former China editor, Carrie Gracie, made a true crime podcast style series about it, which is really good, if you want to learn more about it. 









						BBC Radio 4 - Intrigue, Murder in the Lucky Holiday Hotel, Episode 1
					

A story of death, sex and elite politics in China.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






I tested the spoiler code before posting my comment/links to some additional stuff, which are in there now.


----------



## Magic (Dec 11, 2022)

Watched Crime Scene: The Tmes Square Killer yesterday. Amazing three parter from the people who did the 4 parter about the Cecil Hotel.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2022)

Troll is shite. Lazy writing. Few surprises 

Not a patch on trollhunter


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 12, 2022)

Magic said:


> Watched Crime Scene: The Times Square Killer yesterday. Amazing three parter from the people who did the 4 parter about the Cecil Hotel.


The Cecil Hotel thing was super creepy.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 12, 2022)

Hazardous Mata said:


> The Cecil Hotel thing was super creepy.


Still can't get my head around that one and sadly I don't think we will ever truly know what happened to her. Very tragic story.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2022)

I understand Emily The Criminal is on Netflix...I enjoyed it.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t finished it yet, but I’m pretty certain the remaining time won’t change my opinion of it, so here it goes: *Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio* is just brilliant, and a fucking delight.
> 
> As you would expect from the man, this is pretty far removed in tone from the Disney version, never mind the recent live action reboot (though still child-friendly). Expect fascists, religious bigotry, and above all a wonderful stop motion animation visual treat.
> 
> ...


One of the best things I’ve seen in years.  Can’t wait to watch it again.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 12, 2022)

Reno said:


> I hope that as with Dark, they’ll have a 3 season plan. And that Netflix will renew it of course.


I read they have material for 2 more seasons, whether it gets made I guess depends on the success of this one.
Gonna watch dark now which had passed me by.


----------



## Hazardous Mata (Dec 13, 2022)

Magic said:


> Watched Crime Scene: The Tmes Square Killer yesterday. Amazing three parter from the people who did the 4 parter about the Cecil Hotel.


I got around to watching that last night. Not as creepy as the Cecil Hotel one, but again really interesting and gave a terrific overview of Times Square during the late 70's/early 80's.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 13, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I read they have material for 2 more seasons, whether it gets made I guess depends on the success of this one.
> Gonna watch dark now which had passed me by.


Fucking loved that show. Watched it multiple times because theres so much going on you are guaranteed to get confused with all the characters and timelines. I was disappointed with the finale but I think the producers got stuck in their own web and couldn't find the right ending which was an utter shame.

Still a fucking amazing show though. Brilliant story, characters, filming,  soundtrack, ambience etc etc


----------



## Thora (Dec 13, 2022)

I thought the ending of Dark was perfect - tied up all the lose ends.

I'm rewatching it at the moment from the beginning with my 12 year old and both loving it - he's horrified by all the sex in season 3 though


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 13, 2022)

Thora said:


> I thought the ending of Dark was perfect - tied up all the lose ends.
> 
> I'm rewatching it at the moment from the beginning with my 12 year old and both loving it - he's horrified by all the sex in season 3 though


Watching sex scenes with the family is never good is it.


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 13, 2022)

making them on the other hand...


----------



## smmudge (Dec 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t finished it yet, but I’m pretty certain the remaining time won’t change my opinion of it, so here it goes: *Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio* is just brilliant, and a fucking delight.
> 
> As you would expect from the man, this is pretty far removed in tone from the Disney version, never mind the recent live action reboot (though still child-friendly). Expect fascists, religious bigotry, and above all a wonderful stop motion animation visual treat.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen anything about this but the Disney version is creepy as hell for me, can I take a Del Toro version hmm


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2022)

smmudge said:


> I haven't seen anything about this but the Disney version is creepy as hell for me, can I take a Del Toro version hmm


It couldn't be any more worlds apart, on both quality and feel. Don't let the Disney version put you off. This is not a strictly speaking children's film.


----------



## Sue (Dec 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t finished it yet, but I’m pretty certain the remaining time won’t change my opinion of it, so here it goes: *Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio* is just brilliant, and a fucking delight.
> 
> As you would expect from the man, this is pretty far removed in tone from the Disney version, never mind the recent live action reboot (though still child-friendly). Expect fascists, religious bigotry, and above all a wonderful stop motion animation visual treat.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'm not really a del Toro fan (massively style over substance IMO) so not sure I'll bother. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> Hmm, I'm not really a del Toro fan (massively style over substance IMO) so not sure I'll bother. 🤷‍♀️


(I didn't like it. Switched off after, I dunno, 30 mins)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> I haven’t finished it yet, but I’m pretty certain the remaining time won’t change my opinion of it, so here it goes: *Guillermo del Toro’s Pinocchio* is just brilliant, and a fucking delight.
> 
> As you would expect from the man, this is pretty far removed in tone from the Disney version, never mind the recent live action reboot (though still child-friendly). Expect fascists, religious bigotry, and above all a wonderful stop motion animation visual treat.
> 
> ...


<takes Pinocchio off the watchlist>


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2022)

Too widely acclaimed to be any good, eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> Too widely acclaimed to be any good, eh?


Nope, just a red flag if it comes with a T & P endorsement!


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2022)

Whereas it's gone on my list for the same reason


----------



## T & P (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Nope, just a red flag if it comes with a T & P endorsement!


Other things that get my firm endorsement are ice cream, sunshine, and breathing


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2022)

Season 2 of the excellent Alice in Borderland arrives next week


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

Surprised _Intouchables_ hasn't had a mention. 

A paraplegic French aristocrat becomes friends with his Senegalese immigrant hardman carer. 

Funny as fuck in places and very touching. Based on real events.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Surprised _Intouchables_ hasn't had a mention.
> 
> A paraplegic French aristocrat becomes friends with his Senegalese immigrant hardman carer.
> 
> Funny as fuck in places and very touching. Based on real events.


I really enjoyed that film.


----------



## og ogilby (Dec 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I really enjoyed that film.


Me too.


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 17, 2022)

I quite enjoyed Pinocchio yesterday.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 17, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> I quite enjoyed Pinocchio yesterday.



Me too, with emphasis on the quite.  Enjoyable but I don't quite get the massive excitement some critics have greeted it with.


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 17, 2022)

Also quite enjoying Wednesday.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 18, 2022)

Currently watching and thoroughly enjoying Ancient Apocalypse as I have done with the majority of stuff I've watched with Graham Hancock in.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 19, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> Currently watching and thoroughly enjoying Ancient Apocalypse as I have done with the majority of stuff I've watched with Graham Hancock in.



It's had a massive slap for being compleatly inaccurate. It should not be presented as a serious scientific documentary study because it ignores actual inconvenient facts (for the theories  he is trying to present) from actual archaeologists and scientists.  Basically it's a load of sensationalised cherry picked pseudo-scientific bollocks. 
. . .but anyone who is aware of Graham Hancocks work should already be aware of this.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's had a massive slap for being compleatly inaccurate. It should not be presented as a serious scientific documentary study because it ignores actual inconvenient facts (for the theories  he is trying to present) from actual archaeologists and scientists.  Basically it's a load of sensationalised cherry picked pseudo-scientific bollocks.
> . . .but anyone who is aware of Graham Hancocks work should already be aware of this.



He neither claims to be an archaeologist or a scientists. He also claims that these are his theories and he's open to the fact he may wrong. I found his theories in these series quite plausible actually and certain very interesting for the most part. As much as we would like to think we do, there's a lot more to human history than we think we know.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> He neither claims to be an archaeologist or a scientists.


In fact he claims to be proud of this fact. Actual Archaeologists and scientists have totally shot down his 'theories' (Not theory in the scientific meaning of the word in this case).


savoloysam said:


> He also claims that these are his theories and he's open to the fact he may wrong.


He has been told they are totally wrong and why they are wrong but chose to ignore this information in his shows and books. . . doesn't sell books I guess. 


savoloysam said:


> I found his theories in these series quite plausible actually


From watching only the bits he chooses to present I suppose that's possible. . . but they aren't. 


savoloysam said:


> and certain very interesting for the most part.


Which is why he does this and ignores the bits that show it's all bollocks. 


savoloysam said:


> As much as we would like to think we do, there's a lot more to human history than we think we know.


Quite possibly but Graham Hancock isn't helping to uncover any more of it.


----------



## savoloysam (Dec 20, 2022)

You mean like the archaeologists of America who refused to substantiate their claims against him, or the ones in The Guardian who called the show "Full of racism" or the list of archaeologist that have so far refused or declined the chance to debate his theories in a live all expenses paid debate (because he's is open to debate his findings, while they are not) or the people that wanted the show banned because "it is the most dangerous on Netflix"

Jog on!


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> He neither claims to be an archaeologist or a scientists. He also claims that these are his theories and he's open to the fact he may wrong. I found his theories in these series quite plausible actually and certain very interesting for the most part. As much as we would like to think we do, there's a lot more to human history than we think we know.


Would you like to buy a bridge?


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> You mean like the archaeologists of America who refused to substantiate their claims against him, or the ones in The Guardian who called the show "Full of racism" or the list of archaeologist that have so far refused or declined the chance to debate his theories in a live all expenses paid debate (because he's is open to debate his findings, while they are not) or the people that wanted the show banned because "it is the most dangerous on Netflix"
> 
> Jog on!


According to an archaeologist friend, 'This is what happens when a child reads von Daniken before learning science and critical thinking'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 20, 2022)

savoloysam said:


> You mean like the archaeologists of America who refused to substantiate their claims against him, or the ones in The Guardian who called the show "Full of racism" or the list of archaeologist that have so far refused or declined the chance to debate his theories in a live all expenses paid debate (because he's is open to debate his findings, while they are not) or the people that wanted the show banned because "it is the most dangerous on Netflix"
> 
> Jog on!


You what? I didn't hear about any of those actually. He has been doing this for years in his articles and  books etc long before this recent neflix nonsense. He is called out every time. He never checks in with the actual facts if they get in the way of the story he is trying to sell. Or rather he does check, he just omits anything that fucks up the validity of his claims. . . which is generally quite a lot.

You have obviously gone all in on it, so I doubt there is any chance you'll bother checking for yourself.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 20, 2022)

I bloody loved Chariots of the Gods and was so disappointed when told it was all absolute bollocks.

I might watch this thing. It sounds like fun.


----------



## T & P (Dec 22, 2022)

Alice in Borderland is back! 😊


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Alice in Borderland is back! 😊


BE interested to know what they do next, looks like they spunked a large part of might sensibly be season two in the last episode of season one.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 23, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Surprised _Intouchables_ hasn't had a mention.
> 
> A paraplegic French aristocrat becomes friends with his Senegalese immigrant hardman carer.
> 
> Funny as fuck in places and very touching. Based on real events.


Haven't seen it yet, it's on my 'to watch' list. It's got Omar Sy in it, the French comedian who also starred in Lupin. He's very good.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> Alice in Borderland is back! 😊


I know I’ve watched that one, but can’t remember a single thing about it!  I’d better rewatch the end of season 1 before I dive into the new one.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 23, 2022)

So, did anyone watch Glass Onion?

A bit of fun, I thought, but nowhere near as good as Knives Out.

Daniel Craig has definitely beaten the typecasting problem. He may end up being remembered more for Benoit Blanc than Bond.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 24, 2022)

Idris2002 said:


> So, did anyone watch Glass Onion?
> 
> A bit of fun, I thought, but nowhere near as good as Knives Out.
> 
> Daniel Craig has definitely beaten the typecasting problem. He may end up being remembered more for Benoit Blanc than Bond.


Just watched it. It definitely loses momentum after the first reveal, with a lot of backfilling to do to get back up to speed. And the characters were all a lot of fun, but not as tightly interwoven as the knives out set. But knives out was some sort of miracle of tight plotting. A very high bar to be measured against and no shame in coming in under it. Laugh out loud funny in places. Good fun.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2022)

Been watching Top Boy Summerhouse, its quite something. Have watched four episdoes tonight. Gonna continue watching tomorrow.


----------



## nottsgirl (Dec 27, 2022)

The Glass Onion is ok. It’s a bit of a mess, but passes the time. Falling for Xmas is ok if you can overlook the casual homophobia implying her influencer boyfriend is actually gay.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 27, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Been watching Top Boy Summerhouse, its quite something. Have watched four episdoes tonight. Gonna continue watching tomorrow.



And the follow up shows, confusingly just called Top Boy are also on


----------



## chandlerp (Dec 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> And the follow up shows, confusingly just called Top Boy are also on


Top Boy Summerhouse was originally called Top Boy.

Then they decided to make the sequel series and call it Top Boy.  As it was a continuation I've no idea why it couldn't just have the same name.


----------



## Supine (Dec 28, 2022)

chandlerp said:


> Top Boy Summerhouse was originally called Top Boy.
> 
> Then they decided to make the sequel series and call it Top Boy.  As it was a continuation I've no idea why it couldn't just have the same name.



Think it was because the first were on C4 and netfllix wanted to make it clear which they had produced. Just adds confusion though.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 28, 2022)

Great series is Top Boy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2022)

Saw Glass Onion.
Much better than Knives Out
Gloriously designed, with better targets and more laughs - even the set design is funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2022)

Saw the first episode of Wednesday, and though I enjoyed it, i doubt I have time to watch 7 more of the same. It looks great though.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Saw the first episode of Wednesday, and though I enjoyed it, i doubt I have time to watch 7 more of the same. It looks great though.


So much for boycotting and/ or disliking anything I give a firm recommendation for


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> So much for boycotting and/ or disliking anything I give a firm recommendation for


Your opinion on the series is clearly of so little importance to me that I forget what you have recommended.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Your opinion on the series is clearly of so little importance to me that I forget what you have recommended.


That not only doesn’t make much sense, but also proves that contrary to your claims  you do like some of the same stuff I do. And you can also include Glass Onion, incidentally.

It seems to me you should stop lying to yourself and abandon yourself to my film and TV recommendations


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 28, 2022)

I didn’t rate Knives Out: Glass Onion much. I thought it was going to be an interesting twist on “And Then There Were None” with the island setting but really it didn’t quite deliver. I liked the performance of Janelle Monae though


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> That not only doesn’t make much sense, but also proves that contrary to your claims  you do like some of the same stuff I do. And you can also include Glass Onion, incidentally.
> 
> It seems to me you should stop lying to yourself and abandon yourself to my film and TV recommendations


Not really. I just don’t rate anyone’s recommendations much, just enjoying mocking yours. I also don't remember what a stranger said on the internet when I’m looking for something to watch.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really. I just don’t rate anyone’s recommendations much, just enjoying mocking yours. I also remember what a stranger said on the internet when I’m looking for something to watch.


Each to their own. If it makes you happy, go for it, and damn the inconsistency .


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 29, 2022)

T & P said:


> Each to their own. If it makes you happy, go for it, and damn the inconsistency .


no inconsistency except what you percieve


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 29, 2022)

Glass Onion was probably the most boring and nonsensical thing I've seen all year.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Glass Onion was probably the most boring and nonsensical thing I've seen all year.


I thought the two of them were for kids.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 29, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> The Glass Onion is ok. It’s a bit of a mess, but passes the time. Falling for Xmas is ok if you can overlook the casual homophobia implying her influencer boyfriend is actually gay.


Yeah, that bit was really weird.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 29, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I didn’t rate Knives Out: Glass Onion much. I thought it was going to be an interesting twist on “And Then There Were None” with the island setting but really it didn’t quite deliver. I liked the performance of Janelle Monae though



I thought so too re ATTWN. especially when Benoit describes how Bron plans his fake death by tripwire rigged shooting at the dinner table in a sort of match / reversal to Wargrave's suicide as faked murder in the novel but then the movie didn't go anywhere with that.

Overall I enjoyed it, but the problems I think I'd some us as being too Netflix-y.
the awkward name for a start. Johnson wanted just "Glass Onion". but the suits insisted on branding.  if only there had been someone on set who could've shared his personal experience of being on a series of film sequels which kept their own distinct names and reassured them.
the celebrity cameos (Sondheim, Lansbury, Yo-yo Ma) all felt shoehorned in.
I would have thought it better if they'd kept it grounded in the real world. none of the sci-fi elements in there to establish Bron's credentials as tech kingpin were necessary, and just broke the immersion. I mean like the robot valet carrying the luggage, the wristband rooms keys which ended up doing nothing plot wise, and the chemical nonsense of the hydrogen fuel crystals
the ending didn't work for me. if I wanted to abandon the character drama in the final act and just see everything just fucking explode in a load of CG instead I'd go watch a Marvel movie.

Craig was amazing again though. really carried the film. 
Monae too. don't think I've seen her acting before. so was a bit worried it'd be a case of stunt casting a singer for the publicity. glad to be wrong.

ok but not as good as Knives Out. I'll still watch the 3rd one when that's out in a couple years though.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Saw the first episode of Wednesday, and though I enjoyed it, i doubt I have time to watch 7 more of the same. It looks great though.


I'm going to watch it with the eldest but doubt I'd watch it without a child.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 29, 2022)

Cerv said:


> I thought so too re ATTWN. especially when Benoit describes how Bron plans his fake death by tripwire rigged shooting at the dinner table in a sort of match / reversal to Wargrave's suicide as faked murder in the novel but then the movie didn't go anywhere with that.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed it, but the problems I think I'd some us as being too Netflix-y.
> the awkward name for a start. Johnson wanted just "Glass Onion". but the suits insisted on branding.  if only there had been someone on set who could've shared his personal experience of being on a series of film sequels which kept their own distinct names and reassured them.
> ...



Monae is brilliant in Moonlight.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 29, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I'm going to watch it with the eldest but doubt I'd watch it without a child.


I would not have been able to sit through it if I wasn't watching it with my teenage daughter. It is relatively decent (apart from the appalling CGI of the main monster) but really isn't a show for grown ups.


----------



## Supine (Dec 29, 2022)

Watching the big budget Indian film RRR. It’s long so will probably do it in a few sittings. First hour has flown by 👍


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm only 20 or 30 minutes into that new batman film. It keeps going from boring to laughable to 'maybe it's ok' to 'no it's boring' . . . it's back to laughable now. 
It's a very strange film. . . . but I am out for now. Can't be arsed tonight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm only 20 or 30 minutes into that new batman film. It keeps going from boring to laughable to 'maybe it's ok' to 'no it's boring' . . . it's back to laughable now.
> It's a very strange film. . . . but I am out for now. Can't be arsed tonight.


I’ve tried to watch that twice but nah, CBA with that nonsense. Dunno why I try in the first place. 
It’s not on Netflix though


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2022)

Supine said:


> Watching the big budget Indian film RRR. It’s long so will probably do it in a few sittings. First hour has flown by 👍


I quite liked it. It's obviously a bit mental and the CGI is crap but it is delightfully different and quite entertaining. Not sure about the flashbacks within flashbacks. . . . or maybe that's all part of the fun . . like the dance numbers.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve tried to watch that twice but nah, CBA with that nonsense. Dunno why I try in the first place.
> It’s not on Netflix though


Ah, maybe it's just on Netflix here (Japan). I did think there would have been more hoo ha about it.


Oh my god. Batman was just using an actual 'bat' to hit people with. Did I hear someone say "drop the bat man" . . . I hope so.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 30, 2022)

Schmetterling said:


> Monae is brilliant in Moonlight.


cheer. that's one added to the list
(shame it's not on Netflix)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I quite liked it. It's obviously a bit mental and the CGI is crap but it is delightfully different and quite entertaining. Not sure about the flashbacks within flashbacks. . . . or maybe that's all part of the fun . . like the dance numbers.


The dance numbers are pretty incredible even next to the ridiculous action sequences
This one in particular made me cheer out loud when I saw it:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 30, 2022)

I quite enjoyed Layer Cake the other night, first time I've ever watched it, but I kinda lost track of what was going on towards the end. I seem to be watching gangster type stuff lately which is kinda unexpected but there you go. Have finished the first series of Top Boy Summerhouse, which was amazing and very moving, brutal though at the same time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I quite enjoyed Layer Cake the other night, first time I've ever watched it, but I kinda lost track of what was going on towards the end. I seem to be watching gangster type stuff lately which is kinda unexpected but there you go. Have finished the first series of Top Boy Summerhouse, which was amazing and very moving, brutal though at the same time.


I enjoyed that but there is a scene in which a man gets brutally beaten in a cafe that I used to regularly go to for a hangover breakfast, which was quite disconcerting


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 30, 2022)

"Lets make it a nice round number"


----------



## nagapie (Dec 31, 2022)

Watching Flint Town a documentary about the Flint police and the general state of Flint, one of the poorest and most violent cities in the USA.

I've had a fascination with this part of Michigan since getting into Detroit house and techno in the early 90s. And I have visited Detroit twice and seen first hand the destruction of these primarily black cities, left to empty and burn due to lack of resources.

I was thinking it might be dull because it's from the perspective of the police, a force that has dwindled to only 98 officers from 300 in the last few years.
But what is interesting is how articulate and progressive the majority of the black cops are about their community and the wider American issues. Most of them are Flint born and bred so really invested in wanting a better city.
The white officers are still all conservative, racist cunts.


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2022)

This is astonishing. A miracle any of them escaped at all tbh:









						The Volcano: Rescue from Whakaari (2022) - IMDb
					

The Volcano: Rescue from Whakaari: Directed by Rory Kennedy. With Mark Inman, Hazel Osborne, Pouroto Ngaropo, Andy McGregor. Portrays human bravery and resilience after a tragic volcano disaster in New Zealand.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2022)

Witcher: Blood Origin is rubbish though. Pity, I enjoyed the previous ones.


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 31, 2022)

Finally got around to Stranger Things 4, which is really good and surprisingly dark. With the reveal of guest actor Robert Englund I'm guessing a certain influence.

The russian sub plot remains weak however. I didn't like it in 3. 

Max is great though. Not unlike Mike's hair. 

Must admit, I did a little cheer when Jane twatted the girl with the roller boot. Now I don't condone boot to face roller violence, but...


----------



## Epona (Dec 31, 2022)

Voley said:


> This is astonishing. A miracle any of them escaped at all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I watched that and I won't say I enjoyed it because that is the wrong word because it was pretty horrific - but if that sort of thing interests you, then yeah.
I am quite fascinated by volcanoes so worth a watch for me.


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2022)

Voley said:


> Witcher: Blood Origin is rubbish though. Pity, I enjoyed the previous ones.


I wasn’t particularly inclined to check it out, and your review has sealed it 

Even though I reasonably enjoyed The Witcher, I remember next to fuck all about either season, which is seldom a good sign imo.


----------



## donkyboy (Jan 1, 2023)

skyscraper101 said:


> Glass Onion was probably the most boring and nonsensical thing I've seen all year.



Bonds accent is just off putting for me. saw the trailer and thought 'nah. imma pass'


----------



## T & P (Jan 2, 2023)

*Kaleidoscope*. A pretty good so far (three episodes in) eight-episode miniseries about a heist. It is told in a non-linear timeline_ a la_ Pulp Fiction.

Each episode is colour coded, and other than the white episode, which must be watched last, you can apparently watch them in any order you please. We’re not bothering with that though, and just play them in their numerical order.

In any event, pretty watchable if not mind blowing yet.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 2, 2023)

The Imposter

Documentary about someone pretending to be someone else.  For the first half, it's less interesting than it should be but the second half is better.

Overall it's worth watching


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 2, 2023)

Sins of the mother. Can I go back three hours and unwatch this please. That's not for the faint hearted 😢


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2023)

1899 cancelled after one series. 









						'1899' canceled at Netflix after 1 season
					

Some mysteries don't reach their conclusions. '1899' co-creators Baran bo Odar and Jantje Friese have announced that the show is not being renewed by Netflix.




					ew.com


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 2, 2023)

I loved Dark but gave up on 1899 2 minutes into episode 2. The producers clearly outdid themselves.


----------



## belboid (Jan 5, 2023)

.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 6, 2023)

T & P said:


> *Kaleidoscope*. A pretty good so far (three episodes in) eight-episode miniseries about a heist. It is told in a non-linear timeline_ a la_ Pulp Fiction.
> 
> Each episode is colour coded, and other than the white episode, which must be watched last, you can apparently watch them in any order you please. We’re not bothering with that though, and just play them in their numerical order.
> 
> In any event, pretty watchable if not mind blowing yet.


I am one and a half episodes in, but the funky heist trope music is driving me nuts and there hasn't even been a heist yet. . . . it's seriously irritatingly dated/passe.
It's really ruining it for me EDIT - They just played sympathy for the devil during a robbery, just so terrible. . . I don't think I have ever heard a more distracting soundtrack, it's so unimaginative . They could have done something so so so much cooler. 

Turns out Netflix actually always orders the last three in the same order. Watching the flash forward (epilogue) episodes before the end (white) apparently ruin it.
Also . . . I know I am only on the second episode, but already it seems there is probably preferred order for the best viewing experience. The random order just feels like a pointless gimmick.


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 6, 2023)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am one and a half episodes in, but the funky heist trope music is driving me nuts and there hasn't even been a heist yet. . . . it's seriously irritatingly dated/passe.
> It's really ruining it for me EDIT - They just played sympathy for the devil during a robbery, just so terrible. . . I don't think I have ever heard a more distracting soundtrack, it's so unimaginative . They could have done something so so so much cooler.
> 
> Turns out Netflix actually always orders the last three in the same order. Watching the flash forward (epilogue) episodes before the end (white) apparently ruin it.
> Also . . . I know I am only on the second episode, but already it seems there is probably preferred order for the best viewing experience. The random order just feels like a pointless gimmick.


We watched it in chronological order and I was enjoying it up until the robbery. It went a bit far fetched and daft at that point so was disappointed by the end.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Collateral lined up for tonight.
> I like the Nicola Walker ...watching Annika too. Very good..


Is Collateral any good?

After binging through Unforgotten, I am now watching Annika. Another Nicola Walker vehicle. Decent enough show, but quite different. It's set in Scotland as part of Marine Homicide Unit. Nicola's character also breaks the fourth wall by engaging in personal monologues with the audience.

A new season should drop this year.

No one else watched this?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2023)

RedRedRose said:


> Is Collateral any good?


I remember really rating it at the time. Cruise makes quite a good baddie.  As I recall there were some unsatisfying  Hollywood plot points, but overall a good, nice looking jaunt.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 7, 2023)

Part 2 said:


> 1899 cancelled after one series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank fuck. The last episode was rage inducing. The idea that they might give people more money to continue it made me even more angry, so it's nice to know they haven't. It would have turned into this decade's "Lost". Why people waste their time on shit like that, when there are books to be read and music to listen to, is fucking beyond me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 7, 2023)

I honestly don't think I can watch anymore Kaleidoscope, the music and lame montage (with covering dialogue) bits are really really irritating.  I hope it has a shit end, as I doubt i'll ever see it.


----------



## Chz (Jan 7, 2023)

fucthest8 said:


> Thank fuck. The last episode was rage inducing. The idea that they might give people more money to continue it made me even more angry, so it's nice to know they haven't. It would have turned into this decade's "Lost". Why people waste their time on shit like that, when there are books to be read and music to listen to, is fucking beyond me.


I loved it up 'til the last episode, convinced it was going to go somewhere interesting. And fuck did it ever piss me off.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 7, 2023)

Chz said:


> I loved it up 'til the last episode, convinced it was going to go somewhere interesting. And fuck did it ever piss me off.


Exactly


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2023)

Watching The Pale Blue Eye.
Not bad.. E.A.P. as one of the main characters makes it more interesting


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 7, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Watching The Pale Blue Eye.
> Not bad.. E.A.P. as one of the main characters makes it more interesting



I've been looking forward to that. 

Cheers for the HU


----------



## kittyP (Jan 7, 2023)

RedRedRose said:


> Is Collateral any good?
> 
> After binging through Unforgotten, I am now watching Annika. Another Nicola Walker vehicle. Decent enough show, but quite different. It's set in Scotland as part of Marine Homicide Unit. Nicola's character also breaks the fourth wall by engaging in personal monologues with the audience.
> 
> ...


Where are you watching Annika? 

It's not in Netflix as far as I can see...


----------



## kittyP (Jan 7, 2023)

kittyP said:


> Where are you watching Annika?
> 
> It's not in Netflix as far as I can see...


I've just realised I listened to this on BBC Sounds also with Nicola Walker in the role.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 8, 2023)

fucthest8 said:


> Thank fuck. The last episode was rage inducing. The idea that they might give people more money to continue it made me even more angry, so it's nice to know they haven't. It would have turned into this decade's "Lost". Why people waste their time on shit like that, when there are books to be read and music to listen to, is fucking beyond me.


I think I enjoyed the theory of it more than the reality, if that makes any sense? 

For example:



Spoiler



I liked the premise in terms of the ship, coming across the other ship, trying to figure out the connections between the characters and why they were there (why they thought they were there versus why they were 'brought there' ie those letters they received and the messages. I liked the trapdoors into... other dimensions/places/whatever, I liked the steam punk controller, the black stuff, etc.



I also liked how multinational it was and how they communicated nevertheless.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jan 8, 2023)

kittyP said:


> Where are you watching Annika?
> 
> It's not in Netflix as far as I can see...


I am streaming online. PM me if you want a link.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2023)

kittyP said:


> Where are you watching Annika?
> 
> It's not in Netflix as far as I can see...


It was on Netflix,  I had it in my watch list recently. I guess my time ran out. Bah. I wish they said stuff like 'only 15 days left' or something.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 8, 2023)

Aladdin said:


> Watching The Pale Blue Eye.
> Not bad.. E.A.P. as one of the main characters makes it more interesting



Someone needs to cast Harry Melling as Napoleon. He looks the part


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2023)

Supine said:


> Watching the big budget Indian film RRR. It’s long so will probably do it in a few sittings. First hour has flown by 👍


Watched it last weekend as it was on BBC's top 10 2022 films and it's fantastic.  It's just batshit crazy, so much fun and I don't think the Brits have ever been this evil  (I mean, they have on many films, but this is as bas a depiction of colonialism as I've seen). The fight scenes and special effects are excellent and the dancing is great. There's only one real singing scene and it's at a very appropriate moment, so it's not jarring. It is also funny, deliberately and successfully funny.  The more I watched it the more I got into it.  We watched it in one sitting as well and never got bored or restless.









						RRR (2022) - IMDb
					

RRR: Directed by S.S. Rajamouli. With N.T. Rama Rao Jr., Ram Charan Teja, Ajay Devgn, Alia Bhatt. A fictitious story about two legendary revolutionaries and their journey away from home before they started fighting for their country in the 1920s.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 8, 2023)

RedRedRose said:


> I am streaming online. PM me if you want a link.



Yes please, I missed this somehow and can't find anything to watch.


----------



## girasol (Jan 8, 2023)

fucthest8 said:


> Thank fuck. The last episode was rage inducing. The idea that they might give people more money to continue it made me even more angry, so it's nice to know they haven't. It would have turned into this decade's "Lost". Why people waste their time on shit like that, when there are books to be read and music to listen to, is fucking beyond me.


I stopped watching 1899 around episode 4 or 5 when I heard it went nowhere and it was nothing but disappointment, plus I was getting tired of the time wasting scenes and lingering shots of people's faces (which is why I went searching for reviews of people who watched it to see if it was worth carrying on).  I decided I'd save myself some hours and watch something else.  I'm glad I did and good job it got cancelled.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2023)

You're all wrong it was great


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 8, 2023)

kittyP said:


> Where are you watching Annika?
> 
> It's not in Netflix as far as I can see...


I just looked. It is on Netflix UK. I don't know if you are elsewhere.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 8, 2023)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I think I enjoyed the theory of it more than the reality, if that makes any sense?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



Absolutely makes sense.
And yep, enjoyed all of that.
Which is what made the last episode so utterly rage inducing


----------



## kittyP (Jan 8, 2023)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was on Netflix,  I had it in my watch list recently. I guess my time ran out. Bah. I wish they said stuff like 'only 15 days left' or something.


I'm sure they used to


----------



## kittyP (Jan 8, 2023)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I just looked. It is on Netflix UK. I don't know if you are elsewhere.



I'm in the UK. 
I look last night and it just showed me other Nicole Walker programmes


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 2:09 AM)

Watching Treason.

Then am going to watch White Noise.

Not sleeping much so Netflix it is..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Monday at 7:35 AM)

White Noise sucks.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 9:47 AM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> White Noise sucks.


Yeah ...it was weird. 
Surreal but not enough


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Monday at 10:18 AM)

Aladdin said:


> Yeah ...it was weird.
> Surreal but not enough


Seemed to take ages to get going, then finally when it appeared to take off. . . . it landed again after about 20 minutes. 
The actors seem to be having fun, but that's not enough for me. 
I quite liked being blindsided by the 'hitler studies' when it was first casually brought up. 

I actually haven't finished it yet. I am still jet lagged from a long haul trip and it proved just too exhausting.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 3:12 PM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Seemed to take ages to get going, then finally when it appeared to take off. . . . it landed again after about 20 minutes.
> The actors seem to be having fun, but that's not enough for me.
> I quite liked being blindsided by the 'hitler studies' when it was first casually brought up.
> 
> I actually haven't finished it yet. I am still jet lagged from a long haul trip and it proved just too exhausting.



I stuck with it. It went off in some weird directions but stuck with the whole theme of death. 
I'd give it 5.5/ 10


----------



## T & P (Monday at 7:04 PM)

Aladdin said:


> I stuck with it. It went off in some weird directions but stuck with the whole theme of death.
> I'd give it 5.5/ 10


Pretty much my summary and rating too. I really like Adam Driver playing weird characters in weird films, so I got satisfaction from it. Pretty much like The Dead Don’t Die.


----------



## T & P (Monday at 10:09 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Watching The Pale Blue Eye.
> Not bad.. E.A.P. as one of the main characters makes it more interesting


I thought it was pretty good. Bit slow the only criticism, but didn’t spoil it for me. Good production values, better cinematography, and Bale’s and in particular Harry Melling’s performances are worth it alone. The latter in particular really does make the film- one actor to keep tabs on


----------



## Chz (Monday at 10:56 PM)

T & P said:


> Pretty much my summary and rating too. I really like Adam Driver playing weird characters in weird films, so I got satisfaction from it. Pretty much like The Dead Don’t Die.


I've never seen something with Adam Driver in it that I liked. I've nothing against Driver - he seems a decent enough actor - he just chooses roles in things I don't like pretty consistently.


----------



## Aladdin (Monday at 11:00 PM)

T & P said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Bit slow the only criticism, but didn’t spoil it for me. Good production values, better cinematography, and Bale’s and in particular Harry Melling’s performances are worth it alone. The latter in particular really does make the film- one actor to keep tabs on



Yes..I liked it.
It warmed up a lot 😉


----------



## RedRedRose (Wednesday at 12:07 AM)

Sweet Tooth was very enjoyable. Can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Spymaster (Friday at 10:14 AM)

Just finished _The Lost Pirate Kingdom, _a lightweight 6 part docudrama on the "golden age of piracy" narrated by Derek Jacobi. It's not a particularly academic effort but it does a decent job of putting characters like Hornigold, Blackbeard, and Calico Jack, into historical context and it's good fun and nicely made. And who doesn't like pirates?


----------



## Red Cat (Friday at 6:04 PM)

_Ethos_, beautiful, intelligent Turkish drama


----------



## danny la rouge (Friday at 6:07 PM)

Spymaster said:


> And who doesn't like pirates?


Captain Nigel Badminton, and Nigel's twin brother, Admiral Chauncey Badminton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Friday at 6:10 PM)

been watching stranger, a korean drama with a gutsy female detective (according to the description) and a lobotomised prosecutor. very good, i've been really enjoying it - 2 series, episodes about an hour or just over each.


----------



## Epona (Friday at 6:13 PM)

T & P said:


> I thought it was pretty good. Bit slow the only criticism, but didn’t spoil it for me. Good production values, better cinematography, and Bale’s and in particular Harry Melling’s performances are worth it alone. The latter in particular really does make the film- one actor to keep tabs on



Harry Melling has been in some good stuff, he's come a long way since his Dudley Dursley days.


----------



## Epona (Friday at 11:01 PM)

Aladdin said:


> Watching The Pale Blue Eye.
> Not bad.. E.A.P. as one of the main characters makes it more interesting



I'm trying to watch this atm, in theory I should love it cos it's right up my street, but I am just struggling to concentrate on a lot of film/TV atm, I think Covid has done something to my ability to do so tbh!
Plus I've got a bit of a headache right now.
I'll give it another go tomorrow, it looks like something I should try again with!


----------

